#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-12
<\sh> got it
<\sh> wow
<\sh> fixed...
<Nafallo> :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: if you have time tomorrow, please test it ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: you mean... running kde on my laptop? :-P
<Nafallo> \sh: or just build? ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: running kwave on your laptop only...after that remove ,-)
<\sh> no...testing ,-)
<\sh> uploaded just now
<Nafallo> and how many tons of kde-crap will that give me? :-)
<\sh> not much
<\sh> kdelibs, kdemultimedia, kcontrol and kdebase ,-)
<Nafallo> gaah
<Nafallo> I hope it's able to run inside a pbuilder ;-)
<\sh> and qt ,-)
<\sh> dchroot
<Nafallo> nope
<Nafallo> pbuilder
<Nafallo> :-)
<\sh> with X display?
<Nafallo> that's the part that needs fixing ;-)
<\sh> u see ,-)
<Nafallo> so if I successfully fix that tomorrow, I can try ;-)
<\sh> ok..so I can go happy to bed ... kwave compiled..,-)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: you will have to rewrite pyicq-t to something that works first ;-)
<\sh> hehe.
<\sh> Nafallo: http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/94-Thinking-about-the-future.html <- take a look ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: again? :-)
<\sh> oh u have ;-)
<\sh> so u know now what I'm upto ,-)
* slomo reads \sh's blog ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: ehm... you know, we talked about that? :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: and I'm second on that breezy+1goal :-)
<\sh> yes...but this goes further ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: than the worlddomination we had in mind? ;-)
<\sh> it means world domination ,-)
<Nafallo> lol
<\sh> get the cd, register with launchpad, phone for free and jabber everyone *g*
<Nafallo> :-)
<slomo> \sh: will we get a ubuntu jabber server? ;)
<Nafallo> with pymsg-t for parents :-P
<Nafallo> slomo: that's MOTUIM breezy+1goal indeed :-)
<\sh> slomo: well...nobody knows...but it's a plan...
<\sh> with the start of @ubuntu.com mail addresses
<\sh> why not
<slomo> hehe... would be perfect :)
<\sh> something like google talk ,-)
<Nafallo> dotUbuntu :-)
<slomo> \sh: but with s2s support :P
<Nafallo> google talk haven't got SIP and e-mail? ;-)
<\sh> slomo: yes...but to servers which sign the coc ,-)
<Nafallo> lol
<slomo> lol
<\sh> Nafallo: google talk will have sip signalling someday
<\sh> Nafallo: but we will be faster and using already established techniques ,-)
<Nafallo> \sh: but we will have it before them? :-)
<ajmitch> @ubuntu.com addresses are for members only, though :)
<Nafallo> as said ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: \sh  was saying about any user
<\sh> ajmitch: ok...lets say @user.ubuntu.com ,-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: hmm, we rather forgot the fact you mentioned ;-)
<\sh> i mean it doesn't matter....
<ajmitch> yeah :)
<\sh> ajmitch: but we need at least alpha and beta testers so it's a good start ,-)
<ajmitch> \sh: something like that would rock though
<ajmitch> have tight server integration with launchpad :)
<ajmitch> using the teams there
<\sh> ajmitch: the first step will be http://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AuthServer
<ajmitch> ah yes
<\sh> sorry https
<ajmitch> when did they open the launchpad wiki, btw?
<ajmitch> I had a read through it recently
<\sh> and team integration can be done via shared roster in jabber
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch doesn't know the capabilities of jabber, except that it's quite cool
<\sh> but I have to read a bit more about launchpad databases and stuff like this
<siretart> hm. AuthServer sounds interesting for revu...
<\sh> anyways it's just an idea and it's not an easy goal
<\sh> means, we will have more then one release cycle for this
* ajmitch remembers discussin a single sign-on plan using jabber with some friends
<ajmitch> pity no real source code came out of it
<\sh> ajmitch: it's difficult to have a real single sign on..
<ajmitch> \sh: it's a worthy breezy+1 goal
<ajmitch> to have this jabber+launchpad
<\sh> ajmitch: lycos europe did it with a propietary IM
<Nafallo> ajmitch: jabber+launchpad+shtoom+gnome-about-me=dotUbuntu :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: yep
<\sh> ajmitch: if there is an API to auth mechs from and to LP it should be easy to integrate it everywhere
<ajmitch> after awhile the UI can be integrated more, also
<ajmitch> rather than disjoint apps
<\sh> ajmitch: the idea is also, to merge shtoom + gajim == python rocking SIP/XMPP Client ,-)
<ajmitch> mmmm
<ajmitch> google talk for linux ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: google talk im client is closed source
<slomo> but better than google talk :P
<ajmitch> \sh: I know that
<\sh> anyhow...actually I'm sleeping and dreaming ,-) so I go to bed :)
<slomo> gn8 \sh :)
<Nafallo> \sh: gnight, and good thinking :-)
<mbreit> gn8 \sh
<\sh> cu guys and again: congrats to the new MOTUS and ajmitch welcome to main :)
<ajmitch> \sh: thanks :)
<Nafallo> anyway, goodnight all :-)
<slomo> ok, gn8 everybody :)
* ajmitch watches the channel population drop like flies
<Lathiat> whoah that wouldnt be a ghc6 upload i see
<ajmitch> Lathiat: another one
<Lathiat> more curious if it means we're getting somewhere :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: nope, build failed of course
<Lathiat> yeh but i guess it might get some love then :)
<Lathiat> no? :)
<ajmitch> we hope so
<siretart> gn8 folks!
<ajmitch> lamont__: I think you have to force install of an old ghc6 & libgmp3, to get a new ghc6 built
<ajmitch> I think.. :)
<lamont__> ajmitch: I have the new ghc6 built.  now I'm just trying to get it built and uploaded.
<ajmitch> great
<ogra> ajmitch, when did you see metallikop around the last time ?
<ajmitch> ogra: long time ago now..
<ogra> you
<ogra> yup even
* ajmitch can grep irc logs
<ogra> nah
<ogra> i just looked and he did exactly one upload for breezy
* ogra is comapring the launchpad teams
<ajmitch> that's a shame
<ogra> yup
<ajmitch> I guess we have a few people that will lose interest or not have time
<ogra> yup
<ogra> i'll mail him anyway to add his data to launchpad... at least he's in the uploaer keyring
<ajmitch> 18:28 < metallikop> got a new job so I haven't been that active at all.
<ajmitch> that was back in may
<lamont__> ajmitch: so with the new data-center-built ghc6t installed in the chroot, I get to rebuild happy and haddock, and then I think I can build ghc6 :-)
<ajmitch> great, sounds like we owe you a beer or something :)
<Lathiat> so if i add a uid to my gpg key
<Lathiat> it says [ unknown]  instead fo [ultimate]  which i assume is trust, how do i change that
<Lathiat> with ownertrust?
<ajmitch> iirc, yes
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> perhaps not
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you have to make it to UBZ so that you can get autographs^Wkey signatures
<Lathiat> perhaps i need to sign that uid
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh
<Lathiat> its a shame i lost my old key i had a few good people on that
<Lathiat> better to be safe than sorry :)
<ajmitch> yep
* ajmitch is looking at getting a usb key to put an encrypted partition on\
* Lathiat used to have it on his watch
<ajmitch> oh, and make sure you have your revocation certificate stored separately away somewhere :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh :)
* ajmitch has been meaning to leave stuff at parent's place
<ajmitch> Lathiat: got progress on ipac-ng?
<lamont__> ghc4515.hc:(.text+0x2ae9e): undefined reference to `__stginit_ControlziMonadziWriter_'
<lamont__> well, that sucks
<Lathiat> ajmitch: so for dpatch
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i include patch and
<Lathiat> add the various patch targets to the thingies
<ajmitch> yeah
<Lathiat> ok how do i tell if this is the older or newer debhelper
<ajmitch> make sure you have unpatch
<Lathiat> (the examples ahve dh and dh.new
<ajmitch> uh?
<ajmitch> dh.new, I guess
* ajmitch hasn't often used the template
<Lathiat> ok think i got it
<lamont__> ajmitch: no ghc6 love today.
<lamont__> haddock is ftbfs
<ajmitch> :(
<ajmitch> hm, where do bugs that I'm watching in malone show up? certainly not on the assigned bugs list for me
<lamont__> ajmitch: (or anyone else) - if you want to work on fixing haddock, just add: "deb people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/ghc6 /" to your sources.list, and you should be able to reproduce the FTBFS...
<ajmitch> fetching now
<ajmitch> lamont__: your Packages file there is broken
<lamont__> grumble
<ajmitch> it has apt-ftparchive usage info :)
<lamont__> ajmitch: works for me. :-)
<ajmitch> yep, looks fine now, fetching ghc6
<lamont__> after I fixed it, of course
<lamont__> oops.  time to flee
* ajmitch is happy to see it d/ling at 200K/sec
<Lathiat> ajmitch: http://bur.st/~lathiat/ipac-ng.debdiff
<bddebian> Damn Lathiat, busy at it already eh? ;-)
<bddebian> Can't we just ban highvoltage? :-)
<chillywilly> oh wow
<chillywilly> Sept. 10th is Software Freedom Day
* chillywilly is on top of things ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> So how did I become an administrator for MOTU for LP?
<ogra> bddebian, we all are admins there
<bddebian> ogra: I see that.  Is there some significance?
<ogra> not really...
<bddebian> Heh, and here I was feeling special :-)
<chillywilly> bddebian: you'll always be special to me ;)
<bddebian> chillywilly: ;-P
<ogra> you are in the ubuntu-dev team :) thats special... lots of MOTUs arent
<ogra> i just sent out a mass mail...
<bddebian> ogra: Apparently only because they are lazy.. ;-P
* bddebian hides again
<ogra> heh
<bddebian> How do I know when/if I have upload rights?
<ogra> ask elmo :)
<bddebian> Oh no
<ogra> you mailed keyring@ ?
<bddebian> Hmm
<ogra> like the Uploads wikipage says ?
<bddebian> Well I'm whitelisted, is that different?
<ogra> yup
<chillywilly> I'm all out of beer... :(
<ogra> one is the keyring, one is for breezy-changes
<ogra> or *-changes rather
<bddebian> chillywilly: d00d :'-(
* bddebian is afraid of elmo
<ogra> heh, everybody is it seems
<bddebian> :-)
<ogra> but there is no need to :)
<bddebian> I'm kidding.
<ajmitch> Lathiat: cool thanks, will look over it
<bddebian> Heya Mr. Main :-)
* ajmitch does not answer to that name :P
<ajmitch> either use Mr. Mitchell, or Sir ;)
<bddebian> Yes Sir, Mr. Mitchell Sir. ;-P
<bmonty> evening your sirness
<bmonty> ...and bddebian
<bddebian> Heh, heya bmonty
<bmonty> how's it going?
<bddebian> Fair to midland. You?
<bmonty> got some new bruises, flag football started tonight :)
<bddebian> bruises from flag football? ;-)
<ajmitch> hi bmonty
<bddebian> Heya rbelem
<bmonty> some folks have a hard time learning the difference between flag and real football
<bddebian> ajmitch: The meeting is 22:00 tomorrow?
<rbelem> hi bddebian ;-)
<bddebian> bmonty: :-)
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<rbelem> hi all
<ajmitch> bddebian: yep
<ajmitch> 22:00 UTC
<bmonty> if I install gcc-4.0 shouldn't it install the C++ compiler?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Shix, that is really a bad time :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: fine for me :)
<ajmitch> bmonty: no, why would it?
<bddebian> bmonty: apt-get install build-essential :-)
<ajmitch> you'd want g++-4.0 for that
<bmonty> ajmitch: yeah, I thought that the gcc package would pull that in for me...build-essential did the trick
<bmonty> that is one of those things you do once a long time ago and forget about :(
<bddebian> looking at bugs on Malone is a PITA
<ajmitch> build-essential will always be on a chroot or pbuilder
<bmonty> yeah, that is why my pbuilder worked without problems
<ajmitch> hey bradb
<bradb> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> bradb: is there a list where watched bugs show up?
<ajmitch> since I only see assigned bugs on malone, not ones I'm watching
* ajmitch did a quick scan for it in the malone bug list
<bradb> ajmitch: The "watch" subscription is going away.
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> CC: bugs will show, or not yet?
<ajmitch> fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMaloneUsage - make any suggestions you think are worthwhile :)
<bradb> ajmitch: There's no way to list bugs you're Cc'd to, but that's an interesting idea.
<ajmitch> right
<bradb> ajmitch: Will you miss "Watch" if it goes away, btw?
<ajmitch> because I'd like to leave universe bugs assigned to MOTU team
<ajmitch> so that followups & activity go to the universe-bugs list
<ajmitch> currently I'm only watching one bug :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: bradb is Malone expert?
<ajmitch> bddebian: bradb is malone developer
<bddebian> Wow, nice bradb
<bradb> all your bugs are belong to me
<bradb> :P
* bddebian assigns all MOTU bugs to bradb 
<ajmitch> bradb: we've seen it come a long way,  it's looking nice
<bddebian> :-)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> ajmitch: that's good to hear from you guys
<bddebian> Any thoughts on main bugs in Malone?  I'm looking at two more. :-(
<ajmitch> we'll start filing the feature requests, like complex queries, saving searches, etc :)
<bradb> ajmitch: currently only watching one bug...that's an interesting observation
<ajmitch> bradb: I've not been using malone too much
<ajmitch> and we're trying to sort out policies for using it in universe
* ajmitch didn't see any point in watching others, if 'watch' doesn't do much
<bradb> bddebian: What about main bugs in Malone? Are they already there and you're wondering what to do with them, or are you wondering when main bugs can start being filed in Malone?
<bradb> ajmitch: right
<bddebian> bradb: Several are already there.  I have 3 open atm.
<ajmitch> bddebian: how we use malone, is up to us
<ajmitch> bddebian: bugs in malone itself, are bradb territory
<bddebian> I know but no-one else gives me any answers except you and I'm tired of bothering your poor ass ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: that's because few other MOTUs seriously use malone
<ajmitch> bradb: any news on the email interface, for things like mass-filing?
<ajmitch> bradb: we discussed it a little at UDU, things like big library transitions
<bradb> bddebian: Your main bugs spilling over into Malone is part of a secret conspiracy to get more and more main maintainers using Malone.
<ajmitch> there's also neat features in debbugs now, like usertags and bugs blocking others
<bradb> bddebian: You could actually re-file the bug in Bugzilla and "watch" it from Malone, but I'm trying to think of what would give you the inspiration to want to do that.
<ajmitch> bradb: main developers don't watch malone much yet
<ajmitch> they want all their bugs they care about in 1 place
<bradb> ajmitch: Have you seen https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc ?
<bradb> ajmitch: right, i can imagine
<ajmitch> after a bit more usage of malone, I've come up with a few of these things I want :)
<ajmitch> so that we can move away from using the wiki for organising such things
<bradb> whoa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaloneUniverseWishList seems to have grown since I last looked
<ajmitch> ah, that's the place for me to add stuff..
<ajmitch> unless you want them filed in malone itself?
<bradb> Filing in Malone seems appropriate, if you have a more concrete suggestion.
<ajmitch> certainly
<bradb> Which you probably often do.
<ajmitch> I'll spend some time in the weekend writing up some suggestions then
<ajmitch> anything to streamline our workflow is good :)
<bddebian> bradb: I tried that and go in trouble.  I "moved" few bugs to bugzilla yesterday.
<bradb> 1.0 is just around the corner, so the more you guys can tell us about what you'd like, and what will make you really happy with Malone, the smoother that transition can be.
<bddebian> s/go/got/
<bradb> bddebian: What kind of trouble?
<ajmitch> bradb: they were bazaar bugs
<ajmitch> filed against ubuntu bazaar, so bddebian closed them on malone
<bradb> This kind of confusion might be hard to avoid in the time period leading up to the transition. Probably not worth you guys spending much time on worrying about it. If you want to keep everything in Bugzilla, re-filing it in bugzilla and rejecting the bug in Malone with a message like "main bug moved into bugzilla" is probably an ok thing to do.
<bddebian> Transition of what?  If everything is moving to Malone, I might as well leave them eh?
<bradb> ajmitch: Feel free to pimp the email UI to other MOTUers if you like it. It hasn't had a lot of user testing yet.
<ajmitch> bradb: so the email UI is active now?
<bradb> bddebian: yes, you could leave them in Malone. (transition == main grandfathering the bugzilla instance, and going full-steam-ahead with Malone.)
<bradb> ajmitch: yes
<ajmitch> it accepts multiple commands per line, I assume?
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> per email
<bradb> yes
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> how about the xml-rpc or equivalant interface? any progress on that front?
<bradb> not yet. that's a while off yet, i think
<bradb> we want to focus on the interface you can *see* at the moment :)
<ajmitch> understandable :)
<ajmitch> I see on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterface there is a mode for editing multiple bugs in one email
<bradb> I've drawn a bullseye around the idea of people blogging about how smoothly the Malone UI Just Works.
<bddebian> ajmitch: Feel like uploading while we're talking? ;-)
<bradb> ajmitch: Yes, all kinds of stunts are possible. ;)
<ajmitch> bddebian: maybe ;)
<ajmitch> bradb: ok, great
* jsgotangco blogs
<bradb> heh
<ajmitch> hopefully we'll get to meet again at UBZ in november
<ajmitch> and talk about some of this there
<bradb> ajmitch: I live in Montreal. Will you be at UBZ?
<ajmitch> hoping to get sponsored
<bradb> ah, cool
<ajmitch> yeah, since I live in NZ it might be a challenge
<bradb> ajmitch: What are you pimping?
<jsgotangco> grooviness
<ajmitch> general MOTUness, mono, selinux stuff
<ajmitch> my main targets at the moment :)
<jsgotangco> are we aiming selinux for +1?
<bradb> ajmitch: Good luck, it'd be great to have you here.
<ajmitch> I think some command line scripts to handle common bug tasks via email might be in order
* ajmitch will add them to his scripts bazaar-ng repo
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: I'll certainly try
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: it's in better shape in debian now
<jsgotangco> in sid?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> more core apps (coreutils, dpkg, etc) are patched to use selinux
<jsgotangco> selinux would be ideal for a 5 year support scheme
<ajmitch> the main one I'm waiting on is PAM
<ajmitch> since debian's version trails upstream by a few versions
<ajmitch> and the current redhat patches are in upstream now
<ajmitch> I'd need to backport that mess into pam 0.76, which just didn't happen for breezy
<jsgotangco> fedora still leads on this regard right?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> redhat employs a few people just for selinux
<ajmitch> and fedora is their playground
<jsgotangco> ahh that's understandable
<ajmitch> they get stuff stablised there before it gets into RHEL
<jsgotangco> well you can always use ubuntu as your playground and sell your selinux verison =)
<bddebian> hehe
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, are you speaking in LCA?
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: nah
<ajmitch> hopefully russell coker will come over from .au
<ajmitch> he's a good sort, one of the RH employees
<jsgotangco> RH has an office in brisbane right?
<Lathiat> they do?
<jsgotangco> i know they have an office somewhere in au
<ajmitch> yeah, they do
<ajmitch> bddebian: looking at endeavour debdiff
<ajmitch> that was a nice & simple one to look at..
<bddebian> ajmitch: You ROCK
<bddebian> ajmitch: Reject bug #911?
<bddebian> Looks like UTS problem to me
<ajmitch> uh, that's not quite coherent :)
<bddebian> The bug or my comment? :-)
<ajmitch> the bug
<ajmitch> looks to be a bug in ttf-indic-fonts
<bddebian> Looks like PBKAC ;-)
<ajmitch> since it's the postinst for that package which was choking dpkg
<ajmitch> that package is in main
<bddebian> Grrr
<ajmitch> so it could be NOTABUG :)
<bddebian> Is libffi4-dev a replacement for libffi2-dev?  I don't see a Replaces: ?
<ajmitch> bddebian: you don't just add in a Replaces for lib packages
<ajmitch> since the API probably changed, and the ABI definitely changed
<bddebian> Well I meant I don't see a replacement with apt-get -d install :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, because you shouldn't  :)
<ajmitch> packages have to be updated to use libffi4
<ajmitch> like ctypes
<ajmitch> which I am working on
<bddebian> Gah, I was just workingon that damn you :-)
<ajmitch> sorry
<ajmitch> I already built a package & am testing it
<bddebian> Are you doing it for UnmetDeps or for bug 1827 or both?
<ajmitch> I didn' spot it on the wiki, just on malone
<bddebian> Ahh :-)
<ajmitch> well it's the same problem :P
<ajmitch> so it's obviously both
<ajmitch> if you saw universe-bugs, you would have seen me take it :)
<bmonty> it would be a PITA, but wouldn't it be nice if all the unmet deps were in Malone?
<ajmitch> bmonty: yes, we talked about that
<bddebian> I meant where did you see it and you already answered that :-)
<ajmitch> it's one of our goals for using malone
<ajmitch> all transitions, etc should be in one place
<bmonty> and hopefully in a better format than the wiki provides :)
<ajmitch> malone would give us nice searchable lists, etc
<ajmitch> and if the malone crew implement things like bug X blocks/depends bug Y, then even better
<bddebian> Aye and a better way to see who is already doing them since SOME people don't update the wikis ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: get over it
<ajmitch> :P
<bmonty> what was the rationale for starting from scratch with Malone...why not the Debian BTS or sticking with Bugzilla?
<Lathiat> malone is much more than just a basic bug tracker
<Lathiat> its designed to track bugs accross multiple distributions, be integrated with bazaar etc, and integrated into launchpad as a whole
<Lathiat> thats the plan anyway
<bmonty> makes sense
<bddebian> ajmitch: Do you know if gpib was dropped from Ubuntu?
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> heya bddebian
<bddebian> ajmitch: Did the endeavour diff apply?  dholbach had a problem with one of my earlier patches apparently
<ajmitch> applied fine
<ajmitch> haven't uploaded yet
<bddebian> NP, thx, just wanted to make sure I wasn't screwing something up again :-)
<bddebian> WTF is libglu-dev-xorg?
<ajmitch> old
<ajmitch> libglu1-mesa-dev now, iirc
<bddebian> So that's libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu-dev now?
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> I think so
<jtan325> to request a sync to debian, should I wait until the package is 100% in debian, or can I ask for one now?
<ajmitch> jtan325: what do you mean, 100% in?
<ajmitch> if it's not in the archive, you'd have to specify that
<jtan325> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<jtan325> mine is "conky"
<ajmitch> jtan325: and would this be importing a new version into breezy?
<jtan325> yes, brand-new package
<ajmitch> uh..
<ajmitch> I doubt that elmo will sync from the NEW queue
<ajmitch> and breaking UVF yourself by importing a new package would generally be frowned upon
<jtan325> sorry, i'm very n00bish, as you already know
<jtan325> UVF?
<Lathiat> jtan325: Upstream Version Freeze
<jtan325> and this was just uploaded like yesterday
<jtan325> i got a debian sponsor and the whole shebang
<jtan325> a few weeks ago, when i asked should i upload to revu
<jtan325> siretart said it'd probably be "easier" 9whatever that means) to just upload into debian
<jtan325> and then ask him to request a sync
<ajmitch> yes
<jtan325> i have no idea waht's going on, so i just did that
<ajmitch> but we're not automatically pulling in new versions
<jtan325> fair enough
<jtan325> so what're the steps from here?
<jtan325> and what can I do?
<ajmitch> wait for it to pass the NEW queue in debian
<ajmitch> and we can look at syncing it then
<jtan325> ok. thanks ajmitch
<jtan325> slowly but surely, my first package ever is trucking along...
<jtan325> and it's thanks to your guys' help
<ajmitch> it's just that we're trying to get breezy stable for release, so introducing new packages can be a detriment :)
<jtan325> of course, of course
<jtan325> i'm hearing all sorts of stories about breezy....
<ajmitch> I think it'll be ok, considering how much new crack we'll import with apt-get.org
<jtan325> X is still broken?
<jtan325> or something
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> X is fine
<bmonty> yes, X is fine
<ajmitch> I've seen no problems & I installed just recently
<ajmitch> breezy is very stable & usable, I've found
<jtan325> that's cool
<jtan325> i hope nothing breaks when i upgrade
<bddebian> ajmitch: BTW, pitti says he doesn't recall what replaces libpgtcl and doesn't really care about tcl :-)
<Lathiat> does anyone care.. about tcl? :)
<bddebian> Well not me but it does break a couple of other packages :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, I saw that in changelog
<ajmitch> unmet deps list is coming down
* ajmitch is waiting for wiki page to save..
<bddebian> ajmitch: coming down?
<ajmitch> the list is shrinking
<bddebian> Ahh, beautiful :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: you enjoy winding people up?
<ajmitch> 15:45  * bddebian whips out bzip2
<bddebian> ajmitch: Sometimes :-)
<bddebian> daniels just ignores me anyway :-)
<ajmitch> I wonder why...
<bddebian> Hey I asked him several times if there was any way I could help him.
<bddebian> Look at bug 1859.  Seems bogus.  I don't see a wv-dev or wv1-dev package anywhere in Ubuntu or in Debian
<bddebian> Hey, my karma is still only 70 :-(
<ajmitch> it takes awhile to update
<ajmitch> oh it's that seb
<robitaille> you have to work harder at it :)
* ajmitch runs far away from the bug
<crimsun> I only see a 'wv'
<bddebian> robitaille: :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: ????
<robitaille> mine is at  265 and falling... (not enough work recently to maintain it)
<ajmitch> crimsun: it should be libwv2-dev
<crimsun> interesting
<bddebian> Ahh, wv2
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why are you running from that bug?
<ajmitch> because I can
<bddebian> Sep Payne <> seb128 I assume?
<ajmitch> and there is no wv1, wv2 is probably not compatible, too late, so sad
<crimsun> bddebian: no
<ajmitch> seb128 = sebastien bacher
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> ajmitch: You are a cold hearted bastard  ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: you only just realised?
<bddebian> Nah, I was being nice until I got MOTU.. ;-)
<ajmitch> doesn't surprise me
<bddebian> j/k
* ajmitch rm's the GL/GLU debdiffs :)
<bddebian> You're still my hero
<bddebian> Doh
<ajmitch> /dev/mapper/vg1-home   59G   56G  2.0G  97%
<ajmitch> sigh
<bddebian> Might as well, not like anyone will actually do anything with them unless I beg and plead
* bddebian runs away
<bddebian> Yikes
<ajmitch> my ubuntu build scratch space is on there
<ajmitch> so all the packages I've worked on are taking up room :)
<bddebian> rm -rf ~/*
<ajmitch> who wants to buy me a new hard drive? ;)
* ajmitch rm -rf's bddebian 
<bddebian> I promise to try to send the other laptop this week, does that help any?? :-)
<ajmitch> not particularly
<bddebian> Hmm, I could maybe slip a bigger drive in there.  Is this the 1800 desktop?
<ajmitch> I've already got a new laptop with a 40GB drive
* ajmitch has enough $ for a new drive
<ajmitch> just not sure if I have the space in the case for it
<bddebian> well excuuuuse me :-)
* ajmitch has a ata133 card sitting on the shelf
<ajmitch> perhaps I should get a sata2 card & drive
<bddebian> perhaps I should take my old ass to bed
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> probably
* ajmitch would probably need a new case for a new drive
<ajmitch> so I'd have to go the whole way & get a new box
<bddebian> Do you even still want the laptop since I have been such a lame-ass? :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: surely there's someone better to send it to?
<ajmitch> like another MOTU?
<bddebian> Well the keyboard is whacked but I'm certainly not opposed
<bddebian> What about your current ac adapter?
<ajmitch> I've already got 2 laptops in my room, and a semi-decent laptop
<ajmitch> works ok, just needs the exposed wires covered
<ajmitch> semi-decent desktop, that is
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven!!
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: hey dude! :)
<ajmitch> long time no see, what's up?
<Unfrgiven> ah ma, life has been so busy as of late
<Unfrgiven> *man
<ajmitch> yeah, I guessed
<ajmitch> work?
<Unfrgiven> i think im finally coming free of some stuff and can back onto ubuntu
<ajmitch> great
<Unfrgiven> work, yes and other personal commitments
<ajmitch> preview release is in a couple of days, we want things to be nice & installable by then ;)
<Unfrgiven> and finish my introv developer docs
<ajmitch> yeah, they'd be great to see
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: i feel so bad that i havent been able to do more recently
<Unfrgiven> but here i am :)
<ajmitch> welcome back :)
<Unfrgiven> thanx :)
<ajmitch> we've got a few new MOTUs since you joined
<ajmitch> another couple approved today
<bddebian> Heya Unfrgiven
<bddebian> Gnight folks. :-)
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: excellent. i have been reading the updates :)
<Unfrgiven> bddebian:hi :) and bye :)
<ajmitch> night bddebian
<crimsun> I can't paste a clearsigned CoC in LP because my key's not added, but when I try to add my key, LP bombs.
<ajmitch> ouch
<ajmitch> how does it bomb on key adding?
<ajmitch> I did it successfully last week
<crimsun> (286, 1798, 1972)
<crimsun> I paste my fingerprint, and LP gives me the system error dialogue
<ajmitch> fun
<crimsun> bug has been reported 3 times, so I presume it'll be fixed :)
* ajmitch doesn't have permission to view 1972
<robitaille> same here.  is it a private bug?
<ajmitch> I guess so
<niran> hmm... monopod didn't make it into universe?
<ajmitch> niran: doesn't look like it did
<robitaille> can it still make it?  I started playing with it using the tar ball, and it seems promising
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hey dholbach
<ajmitch> how are you?
<dholbach> hey andrew
<dholbach> fine... :)
<dholbach> how is it going?
<ajmitch> good :)
<dholbach> what about some serious universe fixing today?
* ajmitch is about to sit down for some MOTU time
<dholbach> today's a good day for that, isnt it? :)
<ajmitch> so yeah, I can do some fixing
<dholbach> ROCK
<ajmitch> we've got a few bddebian patches to upload
<ajmitch> he's doing more than the rest of us combined ;)
<dholbach> absolutely
<dholbach> morning doko_
<ajmitch> hi doko_
<ajmitch> dholbach: thanks for your support at the TB meeting :)
<dholbach> man... you deserved it  -  you're longer here than i am :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> but I've not done nearly as much as you have
<Mithrandir> morning, people
<ajmitch> hi Mithrandir
<dholbach> ajmitch: there's enough time to do something rocking :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: sure
<ajmitch> but I can only do this part-time at the moment :)
<ajmitch> first I have to get some of my debian packages updated
<ajmitch> & synced
<ajmitch> as a couple are on the unmet deps list :)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<ajmitch> wxpython renames..
<ajmitch> yay, bzr merges work again
<ajmitch> I wonder where the ipac-ng upload went to
<ajmitch> ah
* ajmitch is stupid, as per usual
<ajmitch> I forgot this was a UVF breaker, needs -sa :)
<Nafallo> hehe
* ajmitch waits patietly for dput
<Nafallo> ajmitch: progress_indicator = 2 ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: doesn't change the fact that I still have to wait for it :)
<ajmitch> 128Kbps isn't much for upstream
<Nafallo> no, but you know it's not dead ;-)
<ajmitch> oh I can see that by watching bandwidth graphs :)
<ajmitch> seeing what flatmates I have to restrict
<Nafallo> lol
<ajmitch> some people here have a tendency to run bittorrent ;)
<Nafallo> hmm, how did you know? ;-)
<ajmitch> dholbach: you rock! new FUSA only just released & you have it in :)
* ajmitch only read about it on p.g.o earlier today
<dholbach> as ankur just gone astray.... i felt i'd do it for him :)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: what about pre_upload_command and post_upload_command to give you all upload bandwidth temporarly? ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: the router is another box
<Nafallo> ajmitch: ssh? :-)
<ajmitch> dholbach: I talked to him a couple of hours aho
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> UNFRGIVEN!!! :)
<ajmitch> he said he's been real busy at work, but will be helping out here where he can :)
<dholbach> nice to have him back
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> ok, 2 packages uploaded to sid
<ajmitch> 6 others to get packaged, fixed, and uploaded
<dholbach> will do the g*mm stuff now
<ajmitch> ok, cool
<ajmitch> if anyone with upload privs has time, can they upload some debdiffs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGLUTransition ?
<ajmitch> dholbach: you know that the email interface to malone works now?
<dholbach> no idea
* ajmitch was asked by bradb to pimp it to the MOTUs :)
<dholbach> bjornt works on it, right?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> bradb says it is working, and needs testing
<dholbach> rock - will look at it later - smokers bof now ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> mm, storing all this as bzr branches is nice
<pef> hi
<Nafallo> ajmitch: storing all what? :-)
<dholbach> hey pef
<Nafallo> morning pef :-)
<dholbach> pef: would you mind to update the MOTUGluTransition page to show what was already uploaded?
<pef> dholbach: will do shortly
<dholbach> pef: thank you :)
<Nafallo> same for bddebian ;-)
<pef> dholbach: done
<dholbach> pef: rocking
<dholbach> pef: will take care of what's left later on
<pef> dholbach: maybe mention it on the wikipage to avoid duplicate work ?
<dholbach> yeah, either the guy uploading or the guy fixing the package should make a note, right
<pef> now I'm building openmsx, which I requested sync yesterday
* Nafallo uploads bddebian :-P
<pef> Nafallo: s/bddebian/bd-mud/
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> he should have changed to bdubuntu instead ;-)
<pef> :D
<robitaille> is it possible to get ipodder into breezy's universe?  It has made its entry recently into debian: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/ipodder
<robitaille> I guess I should fill a malone bug about it
<dholbach> robitaille: is it buildable, works nice for you, makes no trouble - all in current breezy?
<robitaille> dholbach,  haven't tried yet.  just read the weekly debian news email and it is mentionned in it :)
<dholbach> well that's what we need to know :)
<robitaille> dholbach,  I'll try to give it a try tomorrow.
<dholbach> super, thank you
<Nafallo> is there more stuff to fire-and-forget? ;-)
<Gervystar> hi, has anyone tried to compile network-manager recently? It now has a broken dependancy on libcairo, but anyway fixing it manually the compile fails reporting something like "unknown d-bus version"
* ajmitch returns from dinner
<dholbach> Gervystar: which one?
<dholbach> Gervystar: the one from REVU?
<Gervystar> dholbach: i've tried the one you can get with apt-get source. Is there a newer one on REVU?
<dholbach> Gervystar: j^ fixed a new version up on REVU - you might try this one
<siretart> morning
<siretart> ist it about network-manager?
<Gervystar> dholbach: ok thanks, i'm gonna try it right now
<dholbach> super
<Nafallo> tseng uploaded NM from REVU, no?
<siretart> Nafallo: not yet
<siretart> Nafallo: nothing yet on breezy-changes
<Nafallo> siretart: true. shall I upload?
<siretart> Nafallo: I think the package passed all advocate checks, so I'd say: go for it
<siretart> but if dholbach want to veto, he'd better be quick ;)
<dholbach> how is the state of universe-main discussions about NM?
<dholbach> that's all i care about
<ajmitch> dholbach: main for breezy+!
<dholbach> if you say "it works better", i trust your judgement
<ajmitch> universe until then, afaik
<dholbach> and they like the version of j^ too?
<dholbach> if that's really ok for them, it's ok for me
* ajmitch doesn't know enough about it, sorry
<siretart> dholbach: diziet does not want to have nm using bind9, which j^ package is using and upstream prefers
<siretart> dholbach: diziet had no objections in having j^'s package in universe
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> go ahead then
<pef> does this command works rightly ? (update gl transitions remaining packages to fix) curl -s http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/{main,universe}/source/Sources.gz | gunzip - -|grep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends xlibmesa-gl-dev - -sPackage,Build-Depends| awk '/Package/ {print $2}'
<pef> I think yes, but I want to be sure
* Nafallo gives it to his pbuilder
<ajmitch> sigh
<ajmitch> DB000:  VersionError: wxversion.select() must be called before wxPython is imported
<pef> can someone check my debdiff for gl transition ? http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/MOTUGLUTransition/
<Nafallo> pef: sure
<pef> cool
<\sh> moins
<dholbach> hey \sh
<\sh> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> pef: coin and coin2 seem to be already uploaded
<dholbach> pef: how did you check the list?
<ajmitch> hi \sh
<pef> dholbach: you talk about the list of remaining packages or my list of debdiffs ?
<dholbach> yep
<pef> will do it now
<Nafallo> dholbach: I'm currently uploading stuff for him :-)
<Nafallo> gltron, iris, pong2 also done
<Nafallo> openmsx in pbuilder
<pef> wow
<pef> very quick procedure :] 
<pef> Nafallo: mail from katie : Rejected: Uploads to hoary are not accepted.
<pef> for iris
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> pef: uploaded again for breezy :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: gajim is now even registered as package for ubuntu in malone
<pef> Nafallo: if you check openscenegraph I hope you have a good cpu :)
<\sh> pef: compiling openscenegraph?
<pef> \sh: yep
<\sh> pef: hehe..it was my favorite :)
<\sh> on a laptop its fun to compile it ;)
<pef> motu meeting today, 22:00 UTC, don't forget :] 
<Nafallo> \sh: I know :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: I requested Rosetta imports and will bug Keybuk about HCT import later :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: I've also chatted with the developers a bit ;-)
<Nafallo> pef: compiling ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: yeah...they're quite nice and interessted :)
<pef> Nafallo: after this "experience" I'm very interesting on distcc :D
<Nafallo> \sh: I showed hawke your blog ;-)
<Nafallo> pef: hehe
<\sh> Nafallo: didn't he know?
<Nafallo> \sh: dunno :-). I hadn't read all of it myself :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: he did not want to add checkbox/radiobutton for use_gpg_agent btw.
<Nafallo> \sh: and he adviced against using it as default :-P
<\sh> Nafallo: well..the problem is, if the default is "no use of gpg agent" and you're running one, it won't work..
<\sh> Nafallo: the experience comes from psi ;) and there is a cli switch
<ivoks> hi
<Nafallo> \sh: if you are not running on he promised things to crash ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: that's why I wanted to have those goodies as patch into gajim ;)
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> we should patch .glade and trigger that value
<Nafallo> \sh: icq just died :-P
<\sh> Nafallo: what? try to relogin
<\sh> Nafallo: sometimes icq is kicking the connections :( but on serverside not transport side
<Nafallo> baah
<Nafallo> doesn't work :-P
<ivoks> hm..
<ivoks> will there be any problem if i generate new pair of gpg keys?
<ajmitch> ivoks: apart from needing to get them signed?
<ivoks> no problem for signing
<ajmitch> then it should be ok
<ivoks> ok
<ajmitch> quite a few people have multiple keys
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> grrr gnome-screensaver
<ivoks> it starts every 5 minutes, wheter i do something or not :)
<ogra> ivoks, why do you use it then ?
<ivoks> i won't :)
<pef> I have a question about a bug on the debian BTS and a package
<ajmitch> pef: ask..
<\sh> uh ah
<\sh> I just managed it to change my company 3 times in less then 1 minute
<ajmitch> \sh: ?
<\sh> well...difficult
* ajmitch needs some way to get info out of malone that doesn't use a webbrowser :)
<\sh> first of all: I was ish gmbh, then in 1 second I was employed at kabelnetz nrw verwaltungs gmbh, then kabelnetz nrw HoldCo GmbH (1 second) and now I'm employed at ish NRW (which was formally known as iesy services gmbh)
<\sh> and everything is done via email without any further notification ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<pef> http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/kboincspy/kboincspy_0.9.0-1ubuntu1/changelog here "Added nvidia-glx to Build-Conflicts, because it makes /usr/lib/libGL.so a dangling symlink (see: #208198).", and now this bug is closed, can I remove this conflict from the control file ? The package builds/works fine and
<pef> and the package no longer makes /usr/lib/libGL.so a dandling link
<ajmitch> do you need to make this change for a reason?
<ajmitch> since it's easy to build using pbuilder
<ajmitch> so you don't need to remove nvidia-glx from your system
* ajmitch thinks that build-conflicts on nvidia-glx are slightly silly anyway
<pef> ajmitch: I just want to make this change with the gl transition changes
<pef> I have removed the conflict from the control file, and all is ok
<pef> so I ask if I should really remove the conflict
<pef> :)
<ajmitch> pef: might as well
<pef> fix dangling libGL.so issue. nvidia-glx by itself will now
<pef>      link to the diverted xlibmesa library (closes: #208198, #306533, #272438)
<pef> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=208198
<pef> removing the conflict sounds right :)
<pef> delete nvidia-glx Build-Conflict (#208198 is closed)
<pef> how should I mention that in the changelog ?
<pef> like this ?
<ivoks> finally :)
<tseng> Nafallo: eh
<tseng> Nafallo: i did, but it got lost
<Nafallo> tseng: oki, I've uploaded it again earlier :-)
* ivoks is ubuntie :)
<tseng> Nafallo: did it go somewhere?
<ajmitch> ivoks: heh, well done ;)
<Nafallo> tseng: haven't seen it on breezy-changes yet.
<tseng> Nafallo: right..
<ivoks> ajmitch: i totally forgot i could generate subkey for existing key :)
<ajmitch> ivoks: aha :)
<ivoks> now, i'm proposed to ubuntu development team
<ajmitch> pef: I'd write it as 'Deleted nvidia-glx Build-Conflict (Closes: #208198)'
<ajmitch> hm no
<ivoks> i guess i should attend next TB for that
<ajmitch> that's wrong
<ajmitch> can't write Closes:, because it's not closing that bug :)
<ivoks> Escapes:
<ivoks> :)
<ajmitch> :P
<ajmitch> Closes: is for closing the bug in the BTS on upload
<pef> ajmitch: #xx is closed, isn't right ?
<ajmitch> I suppose it will suffice
<ivoks>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<ivoks> ??
<ivoks> i'm on a CC for that bug :)
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kwave/0.7.3-3ubuntu3/kwave_0.7.3-3ubuntu3_20050907-1052-amd64-successful.gz
<ajmitch> #xx is fixed would be better
<\sh> STRIKE !!!! YAHOOOOO! !!!!
<ajmitch> ivoks: yeah, malone still has issues
<\sh> I finally made it
<ajmitch> \sh: only ubuntu3? no patch dance this time? ;)
<ivoks> \sh: congrats! :)
<\sh> anyone who wants to test? on amd64? ;)
<\sh> i really don't know if it works ;)
<pef> ajmitch: ok, thank you :)
<Nafallo> \sh: I'm talking use_gpg_agent autodetection with nkour :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: he is a nice guy :)
<\sh> Nafallo: he will say yes ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: hawke suggested looking for ENV-variables
<slomo> j^: were you the one who had problems with faad2 and for example the go open videos?
<\sh> Nafallo: seahorse don't uses GPG_AGENT_INFO
<\sh> it uses the direct socket in /tmkp
<\sh>  tmp even
<\sh> and seahorse doesn't use ,-)
<\sh> damn grammar
<Nafallo> \sh: SSH_AGENT_PID and SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<\sh> thats ssh
<\sh> ssh_agent
<\sh> gpg is GPG_AGENT_INFO
<Nafallo> \sh: hmm, tricker then
<\sh>  The normal way to
<\sh> # locate the agent is by looking at the environment variable
<\sh> # GPG_AGENT_INFO which should have been set during gpg-agent startup.
<\sh> seahorse modifies the .gnupg/gpg.conf directly at startup
<\sh> and includes use-agent and gpg-agent-info /home/shermann/.gnome2/seahorse-AwUrCA/S.gpg-agent:6869:1
<Nafallo> \sh: what about parsing .gnupg/gpg.conf and look for use-agent?
<ogra> \sh, there is a reason it never entered gnome ;)
<\sh> Nafallo: this failes if u use the normal gpg-agent ,-)
<Nafallo> gaah
<\sh> Nafallo: I mean....
<\sh> normally u start the gpg-agent during XSession like the ssh agent
<\sh> so seahorse is not state of art
<Nafallo> I don't start ssh-agent in XSession ;-)
<\sh> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  616 2005-04-05 18:04 90xorg-common_ssh-agent
<\sh> in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<\sh> check
<\sh> argll...15 to 1pm
<\sh> I have to prepare food ;)
<Nafallo> hmm, intresting ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: u have it ?
<Nafallo> I've always thought it was started with ssh-add
<Nafallo> yes
<\sh> see...and the gpg agent will be started similar
<\sh> but seahorse has the problem, that it is a keyring manager and gpg-agent-crap ,-)
<\sh> instead of using the normal gpg-agent
<Nafallo> pef: all up :-)
<pef> :)
<\sh> sorry...I'm coming back later...I have to take care of food stuff and that everything is ready when son is coming home :)
<Nafallo> \sh: so we should figure something out and send a patch upstream when you're back ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: kicking seahorse, using official gpg-agent and checking env
<Nafallo> \sh: tsss
<\sh> but for that, we need a checkbox ,-)
<\sh> or a cli switch like psi
<Nafallo> \sh: we talk about this later dude :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: you have to go ;-)
<\sh> for psi: default is use gpg-agent and if you don't need it --no-gpg-agent
<\sh> yeah...
<\sh> bye
<pef> debian/control::clean modifying debian/control oO
<pef> dh_clean on a cdbs layout
<pef> hum
* ajmitch feels dirty, fixing a bug in xdm package
<ogra> heh
<pef> DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL := yes, revert my modified control file
<pef> how can I modify my control file without being corrected by this ?
<ajmitch> control.in
<pef> I read cdbs documentation, but I can't find an advantage to use this feature with my package
<ajmitch> the only use that's really allowable is updating the Uploaders field
<pef> erf
<pef> config.{guess;sub} should not be included in upstream tarball, right ?
<ajmitch> pef: we would not rebuild an upstream tarball for something like that
<pef> ajmitch: just for theory :) it should be copied a configure time from /usr/share/misc, no ?
<pef> s/a/at/
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> but you can copy them over the upstream version when building
<pef> for clean diff :)
<ajmitch> just don't do it in the clean target, as it messes up debdiffs :)
<pef> exactly what I have hehe
<pef> ajmitch: orig diff.gz contains autotools stuff :/
<pef> mc
<ajmitch> fun
<Mithrandir> what's the procedure for stuff in bugzilla which isn't in main?  Just close it?
<ajmitch> yes, if possible put it on malone
<Mithrandir> does malone have debbugs import yet?
<ajmitch> not import, just bug watching
<Mithrandir> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14707 is the bug.
<Mithrandir> I don't think it even affects us
* ajmitch looks
<ajmitch> people still use gpm?
<Mithrandir> 'pperently
<ogra> ajmitch, yes, foe serial mice detection
<ajmitch> doesn't look like it affects us
<ajmitch> seems it was only a conffile long before ubuntu was around
<Mithrandir> it wasn't ever a conffile
<Mithrandir> anyway, closed
<ajmitch> ok
<bddebian> Heya
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> ajmitch: Did you do my GL/GLU transitions?
<ajmitch> bddebian: delegation is great, I asked some others to do some GL debdiff uploads for you ;)
<bddebian> Ahh. Thx
<ajmitch> I worked on my debian packages instead
<ajmitch> aren't I selfish?
<bddebian> :-)
* ajmitch got 5 updated & uploaded so far
<ajmitch> only 5 more to go
<ajmitch> spplus is being a pain
<ajmitch> or more correctly, php-config is
<bddebian> Nice
<bddebian> ajmitch: You mean only 5 GL/GLU transitions left?
<bddebian> Should I get some type of response back from keyring@... to know that my key was accepted/rejected?
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, I mean 5 of my own debian packages left to update
<\sh> re
<\sh> boah guys its hot in germany
<bddebian> ajmitch: pfft ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: they require a bit more work :)
<bddebian> \sh: Sorry to hear that man.  It's finally been nice here for the last few days.
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well, if they had a decent maintainer... ;-P
<\sh> i played now half an hour of football and I'm finished for this day
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, the maintainer sucks, he should be kicked out of debian
<bddebian> hehe
<ogra> \sh, bah only 28
<ajmitch> and if he had the gall to try & work on ubuntu..
<\sh> ogra: but the sun is burning my brains out
<bddebian> ajmitch: *lol*
<ogra> \sh, your branins ? how many do you have ? :)
<\sh> ogra: 2 u know one in da head the other well...
<ogra> lol
<ogra> but the second is a place wher the sun doesnt shine :) (at least most of the time)
<ajmitch> lol
<\sh> ogra: well...playing football/soccer is the only time I wear short pants so the problem is that the pants is too short *eg*
<ogra> heh
<\sh> ogra: how is your dslam?
<ogra> \sh, you know that you play football in handstand, do you ?
<\sh> i need some kwave testers ;)
<ogra> s/that you/that you dont/
<\sh> ogra: oops ;)
<\sh> ok...lets do some real work until the little one is playing piano
<\sh> s/until/while/
* ajmitch is getting malone email - a sure sign that bddebian is up & about :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: :-)
<\sh> yeah...he's spamming
<ajmitch> bddebian: don't worry, it was actually me closing another bug after a successful upload & test
<\sh> anyone who wants to test kwave on amd64? ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: You rock baby :)
<bddebian> \sh: Sure if you send me an amd64 box ;-)
<\sh> oh daniels dancing xorg again?
* ajmitch puts his hand up for an amd64 box if people are sending them :)
* ajmitch waits patiently for xdm to build
<ogra> \sh, kwave crashes at the first attempt from gnome...
<ogra> but works at the second
<ajmitch> oh this postinst change I made is horribly slow
<\sh> ogra: hmmm...
<ajmitch> but it overflows the arg list of ls & grep otherwise..
<bddebian> Joy
<ajmitch> yeah
<\sh> ogra: can u send me the output from the console?
<ajmitch> and causes bash to use ~220MB of mem
<bddebian> ogra: How do I know if my key got accepted at keyring@ ??  Will it notify me?
<ajmitch> not an ideal solution :)
<ogra> bddebian, normally elmo tells you, else you have to ask him
<bddebian> Oh man
<ogra> \sh, sure ... it ends with KwaveApp::newWindow() failed!
<\sh> ogra: hmmm....thats why 1) he cant find arts running
<\sh> or 2) something si wrong with the cpu detect
<ogra> probably
<ajmitch> bddebian: elmo doesn't bite much
<ogra> i guess its a race condition... arts starts to slow
<\sh> ogra: but there is no real segfault...?
<ajmitch> time for me to sleep, 2am
<\sh> no kde crash window?
<ajmitch> night all
<\sh> cu ajmitch good night :)
<\sh> ajmitch: 22 UTC motu meeting? ,-)
* ajmitch knows
<bddebian> gnight ajmitch
<ajmitch> that's 10AM my time, I'll be awake ;)
<bddebian> heh
<ogra> \sh, only the crash sound, no window
<bddebian> That's gonna be tough for me but I'm gonna try
* ajmitch sleeps
<\sh> ogra: thx...it's ok we'll see after release *eg* this is really a bitch this kwave
<ogra> i sent you the output
<\sh> ogra: thx
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> yesterday I uploaded a new kxdocker...and now I need new kxdocker-data
<\sh> gnarf
<\sh> checking debians new upstream
<\sh> if it's compiling like this...
<\sh> ok syncing is just fine
<\sh> did i or did i not upload childsplay?
<slomo> ok, updated faad2 is in the archives now... can everybody who has some aac/mp4/m4a files flying around test it? btw, works now also with the go open videos :)
<\sh> ogra: thx...yeah it's arts
<\sh> ogra: no real crash
<\sh> Nafallo: ping
<Nafallo> \sh: pong
(\sh/#ubuntu-motu) argl
<pef> splitnode ? :] 
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> WTF is c++abi2-dev ?
<bddebian> Heya dholbach
<dholbach> re
<dholbach> hey barry
<bddebian> I don't see any errors, just warnings, but I get the following failure:
<bddebian> libdebtags_wrap_python.cc:28436: warning: 'SWIG_Python_addvarlink' defined but not used
<bddebian> make[4] : *** [libdebtags_wrap_python.lo]  Error 1
<dholbach> does it say "treating warnings as errors" before?
<bddebian> Hmm, I
<bddebian> 'll check
<dholbach> it might compile with werr
<cyberix> I "worry" that GNUnet 0.7-family might not get into Breezy. Can I somehow follow or request packaging? (There are already packageas for 0.6-family, which is outdated and incompatible)
<Lathiat> hmm well right not its not even installable
<cyberix> ?
<Lathiat> needs a rebuild
<cyberix> the 0.6-family version?
<Lathiat> ya
<cyberix> Might as well migrate to 0.7 then
<Lathiat> not really, we're really late in the release cycle
<Lathiat> cyberix: is 0.7 a major change? is it in debian yet?
<cyberix> It fully breaks compatibility to 0.6
<Lathiat> even backwards compatability?
<Lathiat> thats a bit silly
<cyberix> It is a completely different network
<Lathiat> mmm
<cyberix> So I'd not want Breezy to lock Ubuntu users into the old network
<cyberix> There is not yet a Debian package, but I think the packager is working on it.
<\sh> so we have to wait at least for the debian package...what is GNUnet anyways ;)
<cyberix> http://gnunet.org/
<bddebian> dholbach: Nevermind, looks like a gcc4 failure :-(
<dholbach> hm
<cyberix> http://gnunet.org/gnunetgtk.php3 (Some gnunet-gtk gui screen shots)
<rbelem_> hello folks
<bddebian> Heya rbelem_
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> pppoe doesnt bring up the interface for you
<Lathiat> anymore
<Lathiat> it used to
<Lathiat> thats kinda nasty
<bddebian> Weird that there isn't an FTBFS bug on BTS for debtags?? :-(
<bddebian> ajmitch: You bored?
<\sh> ajmitch: is sleeping
<bddebian> Bah, how about you \sh? :-)
<bddebian> Or maybe I should make dholbach earn his keep ;-P
<dholbach> bddebian: you want me to look at a package?
<Shufla> hello
<Shufla> !seen zyga
<bddebian> dholbach: Yeah.  debtags.  I pulled 1.3 from unstable and am getting gcc4 failures and it surprises me
<bddebian> Heya Shufla
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> will look
<bddebian> dholbach: Rockin', thank you
<Shufla> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey Shufla
<Shufla> :>
<Shufla> just for a moment, byebye :)
<dholbach> bddebian: which architecture are you talking about?
<dholbach> bddebian: and version is 0.99.4ubuntu4 of debtags, right?
<bddebian> No, 1.3.  It needs to be synced/merged from Debian (see MOTUToMerge)
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so 1.3.2 ?
<dholbach> there's even 1.4 in experimental
<bddebian> Yeah but 1.4 has some build deps we won't have iirc.  But I could be wrong
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so i'll look after 1.3.2
<\sh> argl...*bangmyhead*
<\sh> what the hell is distributed-net?
<dholbach> some non-free stuff iirc
<Nafallo> \sh: ehm... sounds like some kind of distributed net?
<\sh> yes...and it's not in our archives
<\sh> so some things can't be installed because of missing packages...
<\sh> and that's why we get some really strange packages on the unmet deps list
<\sh> building nicely (no source unmet deps) but not installable
<\sh> so what to do with those packages? trash them ?
<dholbach> bddebian: remove c++abi2-dev from build-depends and you should get a step further
<dholbach> bddebian:  because it gets you gcc-3.4 (at least at my place)
<dholbach> bddebian: it looks for ./debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Debtags.py afterwards, and cannot find it - do you want me to check that as well?
<bddebian> WTF, where is it getting python2.3 from?
<dholbach> it seems it builds python modules itself
<bddebian> Yes but shouldn't "python" bring in 2.4?
<dholbach> depends how the build-system works
<dholbach> maybe there's a 2.3 somewhere :)
<bddebian> @#$@#
<bddebian> Hmm, -I/usr/include/python2.3
<\sh> anyone using gkrelldnet?
<lamont> ajmitch: fixed haddock uploaded, now to finish bootstrapping ghc6
<bddebian> lamont: kick-ass
<lamont> #316657 should anyone care
<lifeless> lamont: NMU, NMU!
<lamont> lifeless: nah - the person who pointed me at the bug plans to do that shortly for debian
<lifeless> aw
<lamont> heh
* lamont -> office
<bddebian> DOes this look right for a .install file:
<bddebian> debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/Debtags.py
<bddebian> debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/_Debtags.so*
<lifeless> python2.4 surely
<dholbach> did you check the complete source for occurences of "2.3"?
<dholbach> you could just   debuild   it and have a look what in debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages  is
<bddebian> dholbach: Yes, I'm looking through the packages
<dholbach> super
<Riddell> are we allowed new uploads to universe during preview freeze?
<bddebian> NEW no, fixes yes :-)
<\sh> Riddell: if it doesn't break anything? what is it?
<Riddell> \sh: adept
<\sh> Riddell: can u put it on revu? so 2 of us can get a look and approve ,-)
<Riddell> which might (but shouldn't) break debtags
<\sh> uha
<bddebian> Well I'm working on an updated debtags as we speak :-)
<\sh> Riddell: btw...kdevelop3: kdevdesigner is crashing...think it needs a rebuild
<Riddell> \sh: pykde seems to be broken
<Riddell> bddebian: what version?
<bddebian> 1.3.2
<\sh> Riddell: hmmm...did I rebuild it for 3.4.2?
<\sh> i don't think so
<\sh> let me check ;)
<Riddell> thanks
<\sh> I'll give it a rebuild
<\sh> local pbuilder first
<Riddell> bddebian: don't fancy uploading 1.4 do you?  adept needs 1.4
<bddebian> Riddell: How different is it?
<Riddell> 18:01 < Riddell> bddebian: don't fancy uploading 1.4 do you?  adept needs 1.4
<mornfall> Riddell: yes?
<Riddell> 18:02 < bddebian> Riddell: How different is it?
<bddebian> ??
<Riddell> mornfall: tell bddebian he wants to upload 1.4
<bddebian> Oh, hehe
<mornfall> bddebian: you want to upload 1.4
<bddebian> OK, I'll attempt a build and see what happens
<\sh> lol
<mornfall> bddebian: 1.3 is probably pretty dead
<\sh> argl
<\sh> looks like I have to rebuild python-sip4-qt3 as well *gnarf*
<mornfall> 1.4 is also prerequisite of new debtags-edit which tends to fix quite some segfaults :)
<bddebian> OK awesome, I'll try it
<chillywilly> I love bddebian
<chillywilly> :)
<bddebian> Bah.. I love you too honey :-)
<chillywilly> wassup dude?
<Riddell> thanks bddebian, let us know of any problems or if you need a hand
<bddebian> chillywilly: Just breaking more stuff ;-)
<pef> bye
<bddebian> Riddell: OK, thx
<bddebian> Later pef
<mornfall> Riddell: feel like fixing the sanekonsole package? :-))
<Riddell> mornfall: what needs fixing?
<\sh> bddebian for breaking universe *yeah*
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Maybe they are just trying to get elmo to hate me more.. ;-)
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, i guess i'll handle it
<\sh> bddebian: think...if you break something, then you break it the correct way ,-)
<chillywilly> breaking stuff is fun
* mornfall breaks some bone in chillywilly
<mornfall> :P
<mornfall> chillywilly: wasn't that fun? :)
<bddebian> heh, heh, yeah, break stuff, cool
<chillywilly> mornfall: sure was
<chillywilly> mornfall: didn't feel a thing
<mornfall> chillywilly: hehe
<mornfall> good for you
<Riddell> mornfall: could sanekonsole be part of the adept sources?
<mornfall> Riddell: uhh
<mornfall> Riddell: i'd rather keep it as far from kde svn as i can :)
<mornfall> Riddell: (it's just a backport)
<mornfall> err netspliiit
* mornfall wonders what is today's excuse
<mornfall> just in case, [19:09:25]  < mornfall> Riddell: i'd rather keep it as far from kde svn as i can :)
<mornfall> [19:09:37]  < mornfall> Riddell: (it's just a backport)
<Riddell> mornfall: got that
<mornfall> well, the netsplit got me confused enough to not know
<Riddell> just wonder how elmo will react to such a temporary package
<mornfall> Riddell: beat you with a huge stick
<jamessan|work> mornfall: bad code that caused the server to crash when brackets were in a kline
<mornfall> jamessan|work: again?
<mornfall> jamessan|work: that was long ago :)
<mornfall> like 3 hours
<mornfall> or maybe the are upgrading with a fix? who knows...
<jamessan|work> ah yeah. maybe a server wasn't upgraded
<\sh> ok...gentlemen I'm gone for one or two hours...need to have some time with my son :) he comes back now :)
<\sh> be back before the meeting starts ;)
<ogra> heh, udebs are funny
<ogra> Installed-Size: 8
<ogra> :)
<dholbach> where do we track our status for the Slang2 transition?
<bddebian> dholbach: Transitions, then there is a link to a wiki from there
<dholbach> yes, to the debian wiki
<bddebian> Oh :-(
<\sh_away> ok...son doesn't want to be disturbed while he's watching tv ,-)
<bddebian> Heh, I know that feeling :-)
<\sh> bddebian: kids
<bddebian> Yep
* mornfall doesn't have kids *pheww* (yet?)
<mornfall> more like (yet), actually
<\sh> mornfall: hehehe :) /me has no kids as well...it's my "stepson" ..kind of
<mornfall> stepson in the sense you married a woman with children?
<mornfall> or something else i am missing :)
<\sh> I met a woman with children yes :) never married :)
<\sh> but 7 years of relationship and the son calls me "dad" ;)
<\sh> I'm changing the MOTU pages concerning the approvement system
<\sh> done
<slomo_> \sh: nice, you're fast :)
<\sh> slomo_: hey dude good to have u in the team...mr. eagle eye :)
<\sh> slomo_: this issue with the .po files thx :)
<slomo> \sh: no problem :) i just wondered why everything was english again ;)
<\sh> slomo: hehe..this is my problem...even with ogra or dholbach I'm speaking in english when I don't think about it ;)
<\sh> think I have to speak more german ,-)
<ogra> \sh, do you understand now why i fear to hold a speech in german in november ? ;)
<slomo> \sh: hehe that happened for me too many times ;) i spoke german with Nafallo and english with mbreit ;)
<ogra> (but i cant work around that anyway )
<Nafallo> lol
<slomo> ogra: what speech is that? something public? :)
<\sh> hehehe
<ogra> slomo, yup
<\sh> ogra: yeah :) I fear that all the time :) the last time during our party while I was on training, I always spoke english when I was drunk
<ogra> http://www.linuxkongress.at/index.php?id=197
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> i know that... until someone asks what youre saying :)#
<\sh> ogra: actually everybody was understanding me ;)
<ogra> heh
<\sh> eplus, tcom, even t-system...but not rheinenergy
<slomo> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> slomo: pong
<slomo> dholbach: already tried the go open videos? :) or too busy?
<dholbach> slomo: busy, but tried them - mplayer worked, totem didnt
<dholbach> but nevertheless - GOOD WORK :)
<dholbach> i will watch them all now :)
<\sh> go open videos?
<slomo> dholbach: totem didn't oook... wait ;) do you have gstreamer0.8-faac installed? or better gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg? or do you use the xine backend for totem?
<dholbach> i think so
<dholbach> will try again later
<slomo> dholbach: ok, thanks... when it doesn't work tell me and i'll try to fix ;)
<dholbach> slomo: super thanks
<slomo> \sh: you can get them here http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm ... it's a south african tv show about open source sponsored by mark's foundation and canonical
<\sh> ah
<bddebian> Damn this RL work thing sucks
<\sh> will have a look later
<\sh> damn
<slomo> dholbach: works in totem for me on x86 and ppc :/
<\sh> I get only all this unmainted stuff
<dholbach> slomo: maybe i was just dumb, don't worry
<\sh> hmmm..so time for bed now...for the little one
<\sh> brb
<bddebian> Damn, I swore I asked for libdebtags1-dev ...
<bddebian> We don't have libdevel and I suppose I'd get an ass-whoopin' asking for that one eh? :-)
<bddebian> Riddell, mornfall: debtags-1.4 needs libdebtags1-dev and we don't have libdevel :-(
<Riddell> bddebian: libdevel?
<bddebian> That's what packages.d.o says provides libdebtags1-dev
<ryanthiessen> slomo: thoggen 0.4 is now released, http://thoggen.net if you're still interested
<siretart> hi folks
<slomo> ryanthiessen: thanks... i'll package it right now ;)
<slomo> ryanthiessen: thanks for giving me some work :)
<ryanthiessen> heh, no problem
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<siretart> huhu bddebian! :)
<siretart> how's life?
<bddebian> dholbach, ogra: So what should I do about debtags?
<bddebian> siretart: Busy, you?
<dholbach> dholbach: what happened to the python part of it?
<siretart> I today finished my presentation about my thesis
<dholbach> bddebian: what happened to the python part of it?
<bddebian> siretart: Nice
<dholbach> siretart: WOW
<dholbach> siretart: ROCK ON! :)
<siretart> dholbach: huhu :)
<siretart> but I don't have a mark yet
<bddebian> dholbach: Dunno yet, I'm trying 1.4 from experimental since Riddell and mornfall asked for it but it needs libdebtags1-dev which comes from libdevel which we don't have in the archive
<dholbach> libdevel is not a source package name, is it?
<bddebian> dholbach: Hmm, maybe I'm screwing myself up again..
<dholbach> dholbach: take it easy
<Riddell> bddebian: Source Package: libdebtags1
<Riddell> libdevel is the section
<bddebian> Riddell: Aye
<bddebian> dholbach: libdebtags1 is the source package
<dholbach> super
<bddebian> Why is that super? :-)
<dholbach> one step further
<siretart> should we really ship debtags with breezy?
<siretart> I mean, we don't have debtags support in breezy anyway..
<dholbach> it's been there for years :)
<bddebian> siretart: Dunno the answer to that, I'm just working through my MOM list :-)
<bddebian> dholbach: What has been where for years?
<siretart> has anyone heared something from lamont or infinity saying something about ghc6?
<dholbach> bddebian: debtags has been around for years but not "implemented"
<siretart> debian has debtags now in unstable
<lamont> siretart: yeah - I just uploaded a fixed haddock, and can actually bootstrap ghc6 now
<bddebian> siretart: <lamont> ajmitch: fixed haddock uploaded, now to finish bootstrapping ghc6
<siretart> lamont: wooohooo! rock! :)
<bddebian> dholbach: So what do I do?  Anything? :-)
<Burgundavia> slomo, what license changes did faad go through?
<dholbach> bddebian: you need a build-dep?
<dholbach> bddebian: the experimental version makes other things work as well?
<bddebian> dholbach: libdebtags1 if I am going going to build 1.4 from experimental :-)
<dholbach> bddebian: get the build-dep in :)
<dholbach> if it's the only realistic candidate
<slomo> Burgundavia: it was changed to GPL + one paragraph which makes it GPL incompatible... i took the last revision from cvs where the license wasn't changed so don't worry ;)
<bddebian> dholbach: Well I could probably fix 1.3 but Riddell and mornfall say 1.4 is better.
<Burgundavia> slomo, ouch. Why would they do something stupid like that?
<dholbach> bddebian:  1.3 looks realistic to me - the c++ part is solved by dropping that strange builddep, the python part should be fixable too
<slomo> Burgundavia: because the developers are working for nero now... they want every software which uses faad2 to show some text in the about dialog or somewhere else
<Burgundavia> slomo, ah, ok
<Burgundavia> slomo, is anybody else shipping this as well? (I assume the clause is as bad as the old bsd advertising clause)
<\sh> re
<slomo> Burgundavia: afaik nobody else... because of some ugly patents on aac
<bddebian> dholbach: OK, 1.3 it is :-)
<Burgundavia> slomo, ah, yes, aren't patents fun
<dholbach> bddebian: good luck with it! bon courage! :)
<\sh> anyone online who was involved in getting babytrans into ubuntu?
<siretart> does anyone know if breezy will get xorg 7.0? I have the impression that the graphic drivers are still at 6.8.2
<\sh> siretart: ask daniels ;)
<\sh> but I don't think so
<siretart> huhu \sh
<\sh> hey siretart
<\sh> ah I have to have a look on the revu server
<ogra> siretart, i think 6.9.99 was planned for release ;)
<siretart> ogra: ok. so we will wait and see :)
<ogra> so nearly 7.0 ....
<siretart> the thing is, I'd really have latest radeon driver
<ogra> the f.d.o schedule doesnt match ours completely afaik
<\sh> dholbach: I'm taking gnome-phone-manager
<siretart> because I use mergedfb and according to cvs logs, only the latest cvs supports non rectangular virtual desktop sizes..
<bddebian> dholbach: bon courage?
<slomo> \sh: i'm currently packaging thoggen... they have a debian directory upstream... und it's ugly as hell ;) what do you suggest? changing upstream tarball or some other hack?
<tseng> just change theirs in diff.gz
<\sh> slomo: remove debian from upstream and create a new one
<\sh> without changing the orig.tar.gz
<\sh> well..or change the upstream ones...i have the problem with SER
<slomo> \sh: the problem is... the upstream ones include some files (Makefile, Makefile.in, control.in) which don't get deleted by the diff when i just delete the directory and put my own stuff into... so changing tarball?
<mornfall> bddebian: you also need tagcoll 1.4...
<bddebian> mornfall: Not anymore.. :-)
<mornfall> bddebian: hmm, because? :)
<\sh> slomo: rm -Rvf debian and mkdir debian/ + create new files ;)
<bddebian> mornfall: I'm gonna do 1.3, sorry
<\sh> doesn't delete the old Makefile?
<\sh> it should :)
<mornfall> bddebian: oh well
<slomo> \sh: nope... dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file debian/Makefile.am
<mornfall> bddebian: reasoning?
<bddebian> mornfall: For breezy+1 I'll do 1.4
<\sh> hmmm...
<bddebian> mornfall: dholbach and UVF :-)
<mornfall> UVF = ?
<\sh> Upstream Version Freeze
<bddebian> Aye
<mornfall> eh-h
<mornfall> and 1.3 is not in and can go in nevertheless?
* mornfall doesn't get
<bddebian> mornfall: 1.3 was a merge request from ages ago and doesn't bring in new functionality
<mornfall> bddebian: new functionality from what?
<slomo> \sh: so what do you suggest? ignoring it or doing something else?
<mornfall> (s/from/compared to/)
<bddebian> 1.4 would require NEW packages for libdebtags1 and tagcoll 1.4
<bddebian> Well update for tagcoll anyway
<mornfall> oh well
<bddebian> mornfall: Convince dholbach and elmo, I am just a slave ;-)
<mornfall> Riddell: how do you see solving this?
<\sh> slomo: ignoring it..and change everything you can ;)
<\sh> bddebian: you are a MOTU and you have to make decisions
<slomo> \sh: ok... let's see what ajmitch or whoever wants to sponsor me for debian has to say about this ;)
<\sh> Riddell: if adept is using debtags1.4 then leave it for another day
<\sh> Riddell: or do we need it badly for kubuntu?
<bddebian> \sh: Well I'm also too clueless to know what would break (if anything) if all the 1.4 stuff came in
<\sh> bddebian: apt-cache rdepends debtags
<\sh> or whatever the package is called
<\sh> named
<\sh> and gnome-phone-manager ftbfs
<\sh> another fight for \sh against buggy upstream source
<slomo> \sh: ok, done ;) let's see if the stuff hurts
<Riddell> I thought upstream version freeze didn't apply to universe
<bddebian> Riddell: I'll ask elmo even though he hates me :-)
<dholbach> Riddell: we're in a phase where we handle stuff more rigorous, but we're not strict
<\sh> Riddell: not really...not in most cases...but if it gives us another transition...no way...even when I want to see adept in kubuntu-desktop
<tseng> bradb: i am searching for bugs in malone
<dholbach> bddebian: not really
<tseng> bradb: i really want to cut myself afterwards
<bddebian> dholbach: ?
<bradb> tseng: do tell
<mornfall> i am confused
<mornfall> :)
<dholbach> bddebian: the hating bit
<tseng> bradb: ok.
<bddebian> Oh :-)
<Riddell> there's all of three packages that depend on debtags, I'm happy to transition them myself
<bddebian> Riddell: I just saw that.  I'll ask elmo
<tseng> bradb: going to a search page is different depending on where i am
<\sh> bddebian: elmo has in motu things nothing to say...we're responsible...we have to get universe in a working state...
<tseng> bradb: and this doesnt seem obvious until i get 3 results no matter what i do
<bddebian> \sh: How else would I bring the missing packages into the archive?
<mornfall> poor elmo
<\sh> .oO(i mean elmo has something to say..but decisions are made in motu universe)
<tseng> bradb: so if im looking at bugs assigned to me
<tseng> bradb: and try to search for my bug, which is not assigned to me for some reason..
<\sh> bddebian: if you say: sync he will sync...because then there is a real need of the sync
<tseng> bradb: useless.
<\sh> bddebian: if it's not breaking anything
<bddebian> \sh: But he will question me on the rationale :-)
<tseng> bradb: the header above the search box on this page does say "bugs in ubuntu linux"
<tseng> bradb: not "brandons bugs"
<\sh> bddebian: come on dude...you stand your man yesterday very well...
<bddebian> \sh: Because I had valid rationale ;-)
<tseng> bradb: hm maybe that page isnt it. some pages have local search
<\sh> bddebian: and when you are self confident u will stand also this
<tseng> bradb: i was also in product/muine getting this
<bddebian> \sh: You should now by now that I have no self confidence
* \sh kicks bddebian bum ,-)
<bradb> heh, somebody just smashed a windshield on a car outside my place by dropping something from an upper story by accident
<\sh> bddebian: friend, you were standing 3 times, when I counted correctly, in front of the TB and you are here...so don't tell me anything about "I don't have any self confidence"
<bradb> tseng: right, so, you're having problems getting from bugs assigned to you to bugs not assigned to you, IIUC
<\sh> 7nick Prof.Dr.\shOfPsychology
<tseng> bradb: im trying to find a bug that affects a few packages, so i dont recall which one it was filed as
<bddebian> bradb: Nice :-)
<bddebian> \sh: :-)
<tseng> bradb: jumping around malone was less than fun
<tseng> bradb: ill think more about whats wrong
<dholbach> brb
<ivoks> hi
<bradb> tseng: right...i fully sympathize with your requirement to search across packages.
<tseng> bradb: another thing i tried to do was
<bradb> i wish i would have been allowed to not violently remove the functionality from Malone
<tseng> bradb: go to Ubuntu Bugs
<bradb> s/the/that/
<tseng> bradb: then it wants to drill me down to Breezy Badger
<tseng> bradb: then... i386
<tseng> bradb: bong
<tseng> i happen to know its an amd64 thing
<\sh> dholbach: can I send you the build.log for gnome-phone-manager,-)
<tseng> but bugs dont break down by arch all the time
<tseng> or even a majority?
<bradb> @#!&! /me wonders what the heck happened to those counts
<tseng> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/i386
<slomo> grmpf... why is libdbus-glib-1-dev called dbus-glib-1-dev in debian? :(
<tseng> and um
<tseng> even if i play along, it gives me nothing
<bradb> tseng: where are you seeing it want to drill you down to i386?
<bradb> starting from ubuntu bugs, as you instructed me to
<\sh> slomo: | <- your friend ,-)
<slomo> \sh: i know... but anyway, that's not logical ;) it's a lib...
<tseng> bradb: Launchpad home -> The Ubuntu Dist -> Breezy -> i386
<tseng> This archive currently contains 0 software packages.
<tseng> i guess this isnt even bugs
<tseng> my mistake
<tseng> now i can finally search all bugs
<lamont> checking build system type... powerpc64-unknown-linux-gnu
<lamont> sucks to be ppc
<bradb> tseng: to be clear here, what is goal when you're doing this? what was the exact thing you were trying to do?
<tseng> bradb: i want to try searching a few different terms agains all open bugs
<\sh> slomo: transition? ,-)
<tseng> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2031
<tseng> to finally find this
<tseng> i just ended up going in a bunch of circles first
<tseng> part of it is my fault
<bddebian> lamont: :-)
<\sh> hmm...I'm starting to be a friend of trance music *strange*
<bradb> tseng: no, i assume the blame if you're confused
<tseng> bradb: i started from the launchpad front page instead of malone front page at some point, thats part of the problem
<\sh> lamont: ppc64 is it?
<tseng> bradb: and surely not your fault.
<lamont> \sh, the kernel is ppc64...  user space is still powerpc
<\sh> argl
<lamont> uname -m returns powerpc64 on ppc6
<lamont> 4
<\sh> bddebian: you found yourself now? ;)
<bradb> tseng: maybe we should rename "View Ubuntu Bugs" to "Search Ubuntu Bugs"? Maybe that's splitting hairs too, I'm not sure.
<lamont> hrm.. actually, kernel returns ppc64
<astharot> good evening
<bradb> tseng: the fact that you were even able to get confused by starting at the launchpad front page suggests that we need to build a better yellow brick road
<tseng> bradb: ill try to deconstruct my circle of doom into something sensible
<astharot> who can explain me what's "Ubuntite!" in launchpad? :P
<tseng> bradb: the launchpad frontpage is currently totally useless, i think
<\sh> hey astharot
<astharot> hi \sh
<tseng> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/i386
<tseng> it puts me at this page
<tseng> which, if i dont click a tab, has nothing at all
<tseng> if i was a user, not a single thing on this page would be comprehensible
<tseng> "architecture release details" one one panel
<tseng> "mark shuttleworth" and "amd64" on another
<tseng> if im lucky enough to see the bugs tab
<tseng> im set
<tseng> im sure the launchpad stuff is meant to have alot more work before being "go", though
<bradb> right, interesting
<bradb> that page is pretty mysterious
<tseng> thats where i get from the front page
<tseng> since im lucky enough to know what "breezy badger" is
<bradb> I'm wondering if the body of that page should include stats about bugs and translations, to help be a bit more visible
<bradb> those portlets look so busy that i can't even be bothered to read them either
<tseng> if you did read them
<tseng> you wouldnt be any further ahead
<tseng> the information is pretty meaningless in the context
<tseng> it all *looks* like im in malone though
<tseng> with actions bars and all that business
<bradb> that's an interesting observation
<tseng> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+bugs
<tseng> at some point i got to this page
<tseng> there are 5 bugfs
<tseng> there are 5 for hoary, and 5 for warty
<tseng> this is about when i started getting super frustrated
<tseng> "where are all the bugs??"
<bradb> right, ISWYM
<tseng> https://launchpad.net/products/muine/+bugs
<tseng> i also got here
<bradb> tseng: what kinds of cues were you looking for to try and make things clearer?
<bddebian> \sh: I did?
<tseng> and it doesnt even HAVe the muine bug i was looking for
<tseng> i guess its under some other product
<\sh> bddebian: 21:27 < bddebian> elmo: If/when you come around can you please sync libdebtags1, debtags, and tagcoll 1.4 from experimental.  I have been asked to bring in 1.4 rather than try to merge debtags 1.3. Thanks a million.
<\sh> bddebian: so you found yourself
<bddebian> \sh: :-)
<tseng> bradb: im really not sure, but i keep running into brick walls
* \sh is proud of bddebian 
<tseng> bradb: at least some of them seem like legitimate silliness in the pages
<bradb> tseng: fwiw, i would note that mark has earmarked much of November for me to focus on searching, which presumably involves addressing a lot of this workflow too
<bradb> tseng: on a side note, will you be in montreal?
<tseng> bradb: ive not heard anything yet, but i hope to be on the list
<bradb> i hope you're there so we can discuss more malone-fu
<bradb> i'm relaying some of this conversation to mpt in #launchpad, btw
<tseng> rock on
<bddebian> \sh: Hope you still feel that way when I get my ass handed to me by elmo :-)
<\sh> I think a lot of motus will be involved in launchpad fu ,-)
<tseng> \sh: im the dumbest so problems are most apperant
<\sh> bddebian: elmo is a charming person :) I heard so :)
<\sh> tseng: ah come on ;)
<bddebian> tseng: I think not, I have that market cornered ;-)
<tseng> hah
<ogra> hey, stop that...
<ogra> lurking here sounds like MOTU is a bunch of idiots
<tseng> bradb: yeah, im sure it would be fun to watch me beat my head against launchpad in real time
<bddebian> ogra: Nope, just me. :-)
<bradb> tseng: heh. you're a martyr. :P
<ogra> bddebian, but tseng already tries to cope with you.... i'm worried...
<tseng> ill be ok
<ogra> :)
<tseng> i did finally manage to find the bug i was looking for
<\sh> guys...guys...first of all: the idiot it's just me...and you are rocking and you know what you do..
<ogra> lol
<bddebian> \sh: heh
<\sh> I can say that I'm an idiot...because i'm german ,-> and I'm just joking now :)
<slomo> \sh: wahh... the thoggen tarball is ugly as hell ;) i removed the Makefiles now... and they want to get written by configure ;)
<slomo> ryanthiessen: are you in contact with the thoggen author?
<\sh> slomo: in debian/ ?
<slomo> \sh: yes :(
<bddebian> ogra: Nah, tseng dislikes me also ;-P
<\sh> wha...check makefile.am
<\sh> and configure.in
<ogra> bddebian, yes, we all hate you ;)
<\sh> in configure.in there must be a section where the makefiles are generated
<slomo> \sh: yes i can change that all... but then i better make a new tarball i think ;) because of running autoreconf and everything...
<ryanthiessen> slomo: I can be, though I usually do just via the thoggen mailing list
<bddebian> ogra: Now you are getting it. :-)
<\sh> slomo: put it in the configure section...I saw many packages now who does this style...and it's ok ...
<ogra> bddebian, i know your masochistic tendencys finally :)
<bddebian> :-)
<slomo> \sh: ok...
<slomo> ryanthiessen: can you tell upstream he should better remove the debian directory from his tarball? that makes thinks much more complicated ;)
<bddebian> Damnit, I broke regina-normal :-(
<\sh> ogra: should I add an angenda entry: "Please chear all bddebian so he does feel like an idiot" ?
<\sh> argh..."doesn't feel"
<\sh> sorry..couldn't resist ,-)
<bddebian> \sh: No, doesn't help.  I just have a ridiculous personality quirk :-)
<ogra> \sh, but he only feels well if we punish him :)
<\sh> ogra: ok...I bribe elmo to include his key directly tomorrow morning ;)
<tseng> bradb: i think thats all the pages i found totally confusing this time, hopefully we get to really dig in at UBZ
* ogra thinks he'll talk to JaneW, the mistress with the whip ;)
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> ogra: and I will tell him to remove all our keys so bddebian is the only motu ever ;)
<ogra> lol
<bddebian> ACK, no way
<ogra> would be funny for him....
<\sh> how many packages?
<\sh> 20k?
<ogra> 17
<\sh> ok..rounded up 20K ;)
<bddebian> heh
<bradb> tseng: I'd like to hope that I can dedicate more of my time to UI improvements between now and then too, but I'm not sure atm, because I have a lot of other things to do that have very little to do with improving the user experience, unfortunately :/
<bddebian> OK gang, I have to run home so I can be there in time for MOTU meeting.  BBL.
<\sh> dholbach: gnome-phone-manager is completly broken
<dholbach> \sh: i can imagine
<\sh> bddebian: hurry :)
<bradb> tseng: one thing (i can't find that sentence in my scrollback): did you also say that you didn't notice the "Bugs" tab at first?
<bddebian> I have 2 hours right?
<ogra> \sh, dont rewrite it then :)
<\sh> dholbach: I checked upstream homepage...but it's only the version we have in the archives
<slomo> \sh: oh lol... debian/control gets generated by configure in the upstream package... omg :(
<\sh> and the requirements are fullfilled
<dholbach> damn
<\sh> dholbach: tried with g++-3.4 no change
<\sh> dholbach: and no debian package
<\sh> slomo: WOOT?
<\sh> slomo: throw it away
<slomo> \sh: already done ;) what an evil package...
<tseng> bradb: i noticed it surely, but it wasnt the first thing that came to mind
<\sh> slomo: tell upstream is a drunken donkey
<bradb> tseng: ok
<slomo> \sh: yes... i plan that ;) but more polite :P
<\sh> slomo: no this is dangerous...
<tseng> bradb: i would think most everyone looks for what they want in the main div
<\sh> slomo: generating the debian/ stuff from configure is evil more then that
<tseng> bradb: and then branches to the sides
<tseng> bradb: and there is ALOT of side to branch into
<slomo> \sh: i know... i already removed all his trash ;)
<bradb> tseng: there is indeed.
<\sh> slomo: whats inside the configure.in ? any aclocal.m4 stuff which is not standard? ,-)
<tseng> bradb: i imagine UBZ will have at least as tight a schedule as UBU
<tseng> UDU
<tseng> bradb: we should probably set something up now
<tseng> bradb: mpt, you, mark..
<bradb> indeed, but we're planning on doing specific hack sessions based on Ubuntu dev input
<\sh> tseng: add me when I have an OK from sponsorship
<slomo> \sh: nope... at least something positive ;)
<tseng> \sh: i dont have ne
<tseng> one
<\sh> slomo: so how he's generating the debian/stuff from configure?
<\sh> tseng: me neither
<tseng> it needs to happen without me, if im not there
<tseng> either way
<slomo> \sh: yes... just substituting one variable: @GST_PLUGINS_REQ@
<\sh> slomo: but this doesn't sound like "rebuild crap in debian/*"
<bradb> tseng: there'll be lots going on involving all of us. i think we're more likely to make that time arrangement at the event. but rest assured, there will be a lot of time spent turning user input into Python code
<\sh> what about configure.in.in?
<tseng> bradb: great
<tseng> bradb: last time there was 0 free time
<slomo> \sh: he only substitues that variable in control.in and has a Makefile for installing some files from the debian directory
<\sh> slomo: ah well..this is just like cdbs
<slomo> \sh: not exactly... the Makefile stuff is not like in cdbs ;)
<ivoks> evening
<slomo> \sh: and i use cdbs without control managment... ;)
<\sh> slomo: where can I grab that source...let me have a look
<slomo> \sh: http://thoggen.net/download/
<slomo> \sh: most ugly upstream tarball i ever saw ;)
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> slomo: in configure.ac replace debian/Makefile in Makefile
<slomo> \sh: already done :) it's not the first time i do something with autotools :P
<\sh> remove debian/control and substitute debian/control with your dependencies
<\sh> moment
<\sh> the debian/Makefile.am debian/Makefile.in are only for this bloody control
<slomo> \sh: nope... EXTRA_DIST
<\sh> EXTRA_DIST = changelog control control.in rules thoggen.menu
<\sh> forget it
<\sh> install the menu stuff in debian/rules by hand
<slomo> \sh: i've deleted it... it isn't needed anymore, everything has moved to the fd.o standard afaik... or am i wrong?
<\sh> slomo: if you want to bring it into debian you need the debian menu stuff
<\sh> slomo: I mean it doesn't hurt ,-)
<slomo> \sh: are you sure it's required? i don't have it in my other package ;)
<\sh> slomo: debian structure
<slomo> \sh: ok, i'll see later when i find someone who wants to sponsor it :)
<\sh> slomo: what's with your key?
<\sh> and gabber2 needs more love *grmpf* and has a bunch of dpatches on it
<slomo> \sh: regarding upload rights? i don't think it will added to the keyring soon... everybody is just too busy :/
<\sh> slomo: but there is no problem with the key anymore?
<slomo> \sh: there was never a problem with the key... that was ivoks ;)
<\sh> hmmm...was ivoks saying some others have problems with the key as well?
<ivoks> ?
* ivoks fixed his problem
<slomo> the problem is just that it isn't added yet... mako told me more than a month ago that he don't have a signed CoC by me but i sent it to him before and some times after that... and it was in launchpad for ages ;) so there was no real problem
<\sh> I wonder when rhythmbox gets a nice last.fm aka audioscrobbler plugin
<slomo> \sh: ok, sent thoggen upstream a mail :)
<\sh> slomo: hehe
<\sh> re dholbach
<\sh> http://appeal.kde.org/wiki/Coolness <- check it out :) kde4 will be the rocking hammer for switching ppl from mac ,-)
<ivoks> no screenshot :(
<\sh> there are
<\sh> http://www.youtube.com/?v=68fOpHfRWdY
<\sh> http://www.youtube.com/?v=sUfccSFCkAY
<ivoks> i see
<\sh> http://home.arcor.de/hans.oischinger/attention.html
<ivoks> this has nothing with KDE
<ivoks> it's X feature
<\sh> ivoks: but you have to enable it...and kde doesn't have it ;)
<ivoks> but looks good
<ogra> \sh, to get mac people switching to KDE you need a diet ...
<\sh> ogra: ah come on..apple mac os ppl are ppl like those ones in those play centers: "Licht Lockt Leute An" ,-)
<\sh> I fixed gabber2
<ogra> \sh, KDE is still to cluttered...
<ogra> you cant attract mac people with that...
<\sh> ogra: see kde4 and plasma...the ideas are good...project oriented working instead of file oriented
<\sh> ogra: and there is gnome going as well
<\sh> ogra: btw..I'm working now since 8 weeks with gnome ;)
<ogra> \sh, see the KDE app menubar and see the gnome app menubar for a example...
<\sh> ogra: forget about this...kde4 will change everything
<\sh> http://plasma.kde.org/
<ogra> thats what i meant with "it needs a diet"
<ogra> i know plasma
<\sh> ogra: qt needs a faster compiler ;)
<ogra> hey, come on, we have the latest beeding edge compiler possible :)
<\sh> hehehe....
<\sh> but with all this "new model programming" stuff like templates etc..it's sometimes a bit slow...but it's easier for devs to deal with thos oop "crap"
<\sh> and now...it's 22:34 GMT+2 -> I'm allowed to drink beer
* ogra ogra has the second already...
<ogra> whoops
<\sh> well...therefore i fixed kwave and gabber2 ,-)
<slomo> \sh: is anyone even using gabber2? and has development started again with gabber2? ;)
<\sh> slomo: well...actually it doesn't matter, cause gajim will be inluded in main for breezy+1 ,-)
<\sh> slomo: but it was on my list of unmet deps
<\sh> slomo: so I have to it...
<\sh> but actually...i have several packages which I want to put on a graveyard
<slomo> \sh: ah ok ;) but i would be for gajim in main :) it just has to mature a bit in the next weeks
<\sh> slomo: as I said: 22:36 < \sh> slomo: well...actually it doesn't matter, cause gajim will be inluded in main for breezy+1 ,-)
<\sh> slomo: there is no "would" there is a "will" ;)
<\sh> or a "going to be"
<slomo> \sh: or a "must be"? :P
<\sh> "have to be"
<\sh> "because we can't without"
<slomo> "needed for world domination plans" :)
<\sh> hehe yes :)
<\sh> and everything is ogra's fault
<slomo> why is it his fault?
<\sh> ogra: btw...are u busy the next weekend
<slomo> \sh: you should have a mail for me from LP ;)
<ogra> \sh, i'm busy until release, why ?
<\sh> slomo: because he brought me into this all ;)
<ogra> heh
<\sh> ogra: I wanted to visit you at your place...:=
<\sh> slomo: no...about what?
<ogra> \sh, cool, go ahead... (as long as youre not allergic to animal fur :) )
<slomo> \sh: MOTU IM team... i added me and it told me that the "team administrator" should get a mail for approvement ;)
<\sh> slomo: no..:( give me your launchpad id :)
<slomo> \sh: slomo
<\sh> ogra: then u have to send me the way to you via train route ;)
<ogra> \sh, drive to blankenheim-wald and call me :)
<\sh> slomo: done
<\sh> ogra: ok
<ajmitch> morning
<slomo> yay... gnome 2.12 finally official released :)
<\sh> slomo: since this morning ,)
<ogra> old news
<chillywilly> weee
<\sh> ogra: ok...lets say saturday around 1pm?
<slomo> \sh: yes? hum... i read nothing about it somewhere ;) i only noticed that the red text over the press released disappeared this morning ;)
<ogra> \sh, oki
<\sh> slomo: this morning when dholbach and seb128 were ready with the upload ;)
<\sh> slomo: this was for me gnome 2.12.0 ;)
<\sh> slomo: the rest is for the public ;)
<slomo> \sh: they started uploading the 2.12 stuff days ago ;)
<\sh> slomo: yes..but this morning they were finished :)
<\sh> ogra: so you have a station for loading some beer? ,-)
<ogra> i'll care for it... dont worry
<\sh> ogra: ah no...ok...I will put something into the coffee box ;)
<\sh> ogra: I think we have to do some updates for the german community ,-)
<ogra> \sh, i whish i had the time...
<\sh> ogra: yes time
<\sh> another beer? yes why not
<ajmitch> wb dholbach ;)
<\sh> re ajmitch :)
<slomo> hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<ajmitch> \sh: pff, you didn't say hi when I came in earlier :)
<\sh> oh
<\sh> *shame*
<\sh> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> haha
<chillywilly> ajmitchie
<\sh> :)
<slomo> \sh: you will add lpi to gajim? at least Nafallo told me ;)
<\sh> yes
<\sh> I'm trying it to do it this week
<slomo> \sh: ok... otherwise i would've added it to my todo list :)
<\sh> slomo: it's low prio finally...when it comes to main inclusion then we have to take care..and at least I have to discuss this with the devs ... they're not all convinced of the advantages
<\sh> of using rosetta
<slomo> oh ok... then give me something else i can do ;) but no small stuff which needs someone to upload every few minutes or an amd64 to test ;)
<\sh> slomo: well...fix gnome-phone-manager ;)
<\sh> or any other package from unmet deps;=
<slomo> ok... what's wrong with g-p-m? ftbfs? ;)
<\sh> yes
<\sh> worst case
<slomo> ok, i'll take a look :)
<pef> hello
<slomo> hi pef :)
<ajmitch> hi Arrogance
<Arrogance> afternoon all
<\sh> hi Arrogance
<\sh> 30 mins to meeting
<pef> in which chan the motu meeting will be ?
<ajmitch> #ubuntu-meeting
<slomo> \sh: let's see if i can get g-p-m fixed until then ;) but currently my pbuilder is broken :(
<\sh> #ubuntu-meeting
<ajmitch> so is there any MOTU work left for me to do? ;)
<slomo> ajmitch: unmet deps... see \sh 10 minutes ago ;)
<pef> ajmitch, check my debdiff ;)
<ajmitch> I thought you all were doing fairly well on unmet deps already ;)
<slomo> hmm... then you can look at my packages :P
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I've got a couple of uncooperative packages
<\sh> me too
<pef> which ?
<\sh> oh only those which doesn't have some install-deps in our archives
* ajmitch looks to see if he uploaded ctypes
<\sh> the rest is pipi
<ajmitch> ah I did
* ajmitch clears it from wiki
<slomo> "checking for chicken... must have egg first"
<slomo> wtf?
<ajmitch> haha
<ogra> huh ?
<ajmitch> auto* jokes are so old
<ogra> where's that from ?
<slomo> ogra: gnome-phone-manager's configure ;)
<ogra> heh
<slomo> \sh: g-p-m is brrrr... more lines of compiler errors than my gnome-terminal saves ;)
<\sh> hehe...yes ;)
<\sh> i set it to 1000
<slomo> \sh: i have it set to 1500... doesn't help ;)
* ajmitch uses pbuilder log files
<\sh> set it to 10000 ;)
<ajmitch> very useful, really
<\sh> or breezy build bla.dsc &> build.log
<\sh> breezy is an alias to my pbuilder stuff
<\sh> the examples directory of pbuilder is quite good ;)
<ajmitch> pbuilder build --logfile blah
<\sh> hmmm..think I fixed a bug with a new upstream ;)
* ajmitch uses bbuild, as his script has some configfile stuff in it as well :)
<dholbach> brb
<slomo> \sh: i think i found the problem...
<slomo> \sh: in g-p-m
<\sh> slomo: which is ?
<slomo> \sh: gsmlib needs cxxtransition
<\sh> oh no
<\sh> lemme check
<slomo> \sh: but i'm not entirely sure yet... wait a minute
<\sh> gsmlib (1.10-6ubuntu1) breezy; urgency=low
<\sh>   * renamed libgsmme1c102 to libgsmme1
<\sh>   * debian/control: adjusted packagename, conflicts/replaces and dependencies
<\sh>   * debian/rules: adjusted packagename
<\sh>   * debian/rules: moved the config.{guess,sub} stuff to configure target
<\sh> no ;) it's transitioned ,-)
<\sh>  -- Stephan Hermann <sh@sourcecode.de>  Mon, 20 Jun 2005 20:56:05 +0200
<\sh> hey sistpoty
<ajmitch> \sh: depends if it was done properly or not ;)
<sistpoty> hi folks
<\sh> ajmitch: it's compiled ,-)
<slomo> \sh: ok, wasn't the problem... the errors just look similar
<ajmitch> \sh: I've come across a few incompletely transitioned packages
<ajmitch> and others that didn't need done
<slomo> ajmitch: this one is transitioned properly
<\sh> I know...we're not perfekt ,-)
<ajmitch> slomo: yes, and debian has libgsmme1c2 now :)
<\sh> if you have a list and no time -> use the list
<ajmitch> so we'll have to sort that out for breezy+1
<\sh> ajmitch: but debian had the same rule like ubunut ... c102 is removed
<\sh> and vice versa to c2
<ajmitch> \sh: yes, I know
<ajmitch> but we want to maintain compat
<ajmitch> some maintainers prefered to put c2
<\sh> ajmitch: yes...but this is really a transition for breezy+1
<ajmitch> to smooth upgrades from _really_ old packages
<\sh> http://cerberus.0c3.net/~adconrad/frozenapps.txt
<\sh> this is a hard stuff ,-)
<\sh> slomo: your try ;)
<\sh> yehia was last touched 2003 or so
<slomo> \sh: nope... i'll fix g-p-m and get to bed after that :P
<\sh> ace is da pain in da ass
* ajmitch might have some free time this weekend to attack stuff
<slomo> i won't touch ace ever again ;)
<ajmitch> wb dholbach
<\sh> i mean 5 libs to cxx trans ,-)
<dholbach> :)
<\sh> dholbach: I'm trying to convince slomo to do the rest for cxx trans ;)
<\sh> he asked for punishment *lol*
<slomo> \sh: but i think the g-p-m problem really lies in gsmlib... it does some evil stuff with the lib while install ;)
<dholbach> haha
<\sh> slomo: hmmm....new version?
* ajmitch needs some punishment also ;)
<slomo> \sh: nope... but: chrpath -d debian/tmp/usr/bin/*
<slomo> \sh: that can't be good
<\sh> ugrs
<slomo> \sh: but it's in bin anyway... so other problem...
<\sh> ok...meeting
<slomo> where does g-p-m come from? i can't find it in debian
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-13
<slomo> \sh: fixed g-p-m :) i just need to wrap it into a patch ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Rockin' d00d
<ajmitch> spplus fixed, uploaded
<bddebian> ajmitch: rockin'
<slomo> \sh: do you want to upload fixed gsmlib and g-p-m for me?
<dholbach> good night guys
<\sh> slomo: send me the debdiffs via email, I will take care about it this morning..I have to get up early cause of my little one :)
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<dholbach> see you
<slomo> \sh: aaah... everybody says tomorrow ;) pleeeease upload one of the both now so we don't have to wait for it to hit the archives :(
<slomo> gn8 dholbach :)
<\sh> slomo: give me the debdiffs now ;)
<slomo> \sh: http://revu.tauware.de/~slomo/gsmlib_1.10-6ubuntu2.debdiff
<slomo> \sh: g-p-m is just a rebuild after that ;)
<\sh> slomo: gsmlib uploaded without further checks ;-)
<slomo> \sh: "works for me" ;)
<\sh> ok..g-p-m tomorrow ;)
<\sh> aeh today ;)
<slomo> \sh: would take on hour anyway to get gsmlib to the archives ;) and in one hour i'm sleeping :P
<bddebian> OK gang, gotta run for a bit.  I'll try to get some stuff done in a while.
<\sh> yeah../me is off to bed
<\sh> slomo: ok..cu today ;)
<\sh> somehow ;)
<slomo> yeah... gn8 \sh :)
<slomo> and gn8 everybody ;)
<\sh> g8 dudes...U ROCK :)
<ogra> night \sh
<ajmitch> night \sh
<\sh> ogra: don't work too long :)
<\sh> ajmitch: have a nice work day :)
<ogra> 1-2h
<\sh> ok..off
* ajmitch is just waiting for NEW processing in debian before he can request a sync of a few packages :)
<sistpoty> does anyone know if there's s.th. strange with the buildds (actually buildlogs)?
<sistpoty> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/ocamlcreal/0.4-7ubuntu1/
<sistpoty> i don't have a clue, why they fail... and why there is no i386 even?
<sistpoty> on the other hand http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/c/cbmlink/0.9.6-1build1/ has *only* i386 (should be all arches)...
<sistpoty> anyone? *g*
<ajmitch> sistpoty: no idea ;)
<sistpoty> hm... ok, should i do s.th. about it? or just hope that these will be retriggered someday?
<ajmitch> lamont/infinity might be the ones to ask
<sistpoty> ok, i will do then ;)
<sistpoty> <-- off to bed as well... gn8 everyone
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> hello bddebian
<tritium> What's up?
<bddebian> Not much man you?
<tritium> I'm on travel (Sunnyvale/San Jose, CA).
<bddebian> Nice
<crimsun> hey, you're right in mdz's neck of the woods iirc
<tritium> Is that right?
<crimsun> I'm not 100% positive, but I think his hostmask is near there
<tritium> Cool.  Maybe I'll ask him...
<lamont-away> sistpoty: %cbmlink: i386                                                        # sys/io.h
* ajmitch spot bddebian wiki spamming again :)
<bmonty> haha
<bmonty> is xlibs-dev still valid for breezy or is it another package now?
<ivoks> hi
<bmonty> hi ivoks
<bddebian> ajmitch: Who me?? :-)
<ajmitch> yes you
<bmonty> bddebian: how did you get elmo to sync the packages on MOTUToSync?
<ajmitch> bmonty: you ask him
<ajmitch> eg' could you synx package xyz kthxbye'
<bmonty> what is his email?
<ajmitch> what do you need synced
<bmonty> childsplay and childsplay-plugins
<hubW> hi
<ajmitch> hm
<bmonty> and most likely ace once I finish testing the build of the debian version
<ajmitch> childsplay-plugins was uploaded today
<ajmitch> as was childsplay
<bmonty> ok, cool...i'll take them off the list then
<ajmitch> ace looks like it's one to sync
<ajmitch> it's been a hassle for awhile
<ajmitch> his email is james.troup at canonical.com, iirc
<ajmitch> although I'm not sure if that's the best address to use
<ivoks> bddebian: do you ever sleep?
<bddebian> bmonty: By asking him :-)
<bddebian> ivoks: No, ajmitch keeps me up ;-P
<ivoks> :)
<bmonty> unless you want to backport a bunch of patches I'd suggest syncing ace :)
<ivoks> insomnia
<ajmitch> bddebian: bah
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> sounds like my ubuntu time will be limited over the next week or two
<bddebian> bmonty: I have been pinging him on IRC in #u-d
<bddebian> ajmitch: Noooo
<ajmitch> I've been asked to put in more hours to get work coding done
<bddebian> Gotta get back to "Lost", bbiab
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bummer
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/konavli_ubuntu.jpg - widescreen background
<bddebian> bmonty: BTW, xlibs-dev should still be OK afaik
<bmonty> bddebian: yeah, I think I convinced myself of that by looking back through the devel mailing list
<ajmitch> xlibs-dev still works
<ajmitch> ivoks: small :)
<ajmitch> looks nice though
<ivoks> ajmitch: what resolution would you like? :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: can you clean your sync list as well?
<ajmitch> ivoks: 2560x1024 ;)
<ivoks> 1600x1200?
* ajmitch has dual-head setup
<ajmitch> only 1024x768 for the laptop though
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> i have few nice photos..
* ajmitch has some nice photos too
<ivoks> i could make another wallpapers and upload to art.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> might as well
<tritium> That's a nice one, ivoks
<ivoks> thanks
<tritium> :)
<ivoks> would it be too much if i would add ubuntu logo on pictures of the town?
<hubW> thank you so much for wxgtk2.6
<hubW> hugin looks way nicer
<ivoks> http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/summer2005/img008.jpeg.html - for example, on this one?
<bmonty> what town is that?
<ivoks> dubrovnik
<bmonty> country?
<ivoks> croatia
<ivoks> all pics are from croatia in that album
<LaserJock> Hi all!  I was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps and I had a few questions.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes?
<ajmitch> bmonty: put ace in your love list on unmet deps :)
<LaserJock> I'm not quite sure what needs to be done
<ajmitch> bddebian: do the same with debtags
<bmonty> k
<LaserJock> Are all of the items in NOBODY up for grabs?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: fix all the packages on the list
<ajmitch> most of them are
<ajmitch> we have to try & keep the wiki in sync with reality
<ajmitch> eg network-manager isn't NOBODY
* ajmitch spots a few others there that are done recently
<LaserJock> well, I ran the code that is on the top of the page
<bmonty> ajmitch: I put ace in the sync list at the bottom
<ajmitch> bmonty: take it out of nobody then
<bmonty> it is
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> there are a few there that have had someone working on them
<bmonty> damn, that package takes a long time to build
<ajmitch> bmonty: of course :)
<bmonty> ivoks: I like the pictures, looks like a cool place to visit
<LaserJock> OK, so I built  a gnome-chemistry-utils package using pbuilder, is that what you want?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: depends if it's fixed or not
<LaserJock> It seemed so simple that I wasn't sure if I was missing something
<ajmitch> it depends if libgtkglext1-dev has been fixed or not
<ajmitch> since it gets GL/GLU deps frmo there
<ajmitch> LaserJock: there are a few packages left like that that can just be rebuilt,but a number of others that need changes
<ivoks> bmonty: yup
<LaserJock> so, if it builds OK then it's good to go?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: heh, no
<ajmitch> LaserJock: unmet deps are for installability, not whether they just build
<LaserJock> oh, ok
<LaserJock> so, if I build them and then try to install them?
<ajmitch> Package libgchemutils0c2 version 0.4.1-0dl2ubuntu1 has an unmet dep: Depends: libopenbabel0
<ajmitch> if that dependency has changed on a rebuild, it would probably work
<LaserJock> ok, I have noticed with another package, ghemical, that the dependency is on libopenbabel0 but what is really there is libopenbabel0c2
<ajmitch> they're in the same source package
<LaserJock> forgive me for asking such stupid questions. I am trying to get the hang of packaging.
<LaserJock> when I install the gnome-chemistry-utils that I built I get :libgchemutils-dev depends on libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.6.0)
<LaserJock> so how do you meet unmet deps, do you change the package that has unmet deps or do you try to build the packages that it is depending on?
<wickedpuppy> LaserJock, are you using breezy ?
<LaserJock> yep
<crimsun> if your package has unmet deps, you fix the unmet deps so that your package is installable again
<chillywilly> is breezy's X still severely broken?
<crimsun> Breezy's X Window System works fine here
<bmonty> chillywilly: no
<crimsun> (915)
<ajmitch> chillywilly: no, and it hasn't been for quite awhile
<chillywilly> ok, maybe I'll upgrade then ;)
<LaserJock> crimsun, so in this case I would have to have libgtk2.0-dev >=2.6.0 built, right?
<bmonty> LaserJock: libgtk2.0-dev is in the archive
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.6.0) is satisfied for both Hoary and Breezy
<crimsun> are you building on a Warty machine or a Ubuntu machine that doesn't have the main repo enableD?
<chillywilly> Need to get 655MB of archives.
<chillywilly> After unpacking 432MB of additional disk space will be used.
<chillywilly> oy :)
<LaserJock> ok, so what I did is I took the .debs I built running pbuilder and I just tried to install them with dpkg -i . That is probably stupid
<chillywilly> gettin 5MBps download rocks
<LaserJock> when I do apt-get -s install libgtk2.0-dev it gives me a list of like 11 unmet deps
<crimsun> you _can't_ install libgtk2.0-dev? Something's broken.
<hub_> breezy X does not works that well here
<hub_> still can't use my custom keymap
<hub_> for stupid french keyboard
<hub_> no | ]  }
* hub_ lost his password
* chillywilly uses standard lamerican layout
* tritium can't get used to this U.K. keyboard
<LaserJock> crimsun: well for some reason apt-get didn't work but aptitude did. donno why
<chillywilly> looks like breezy has some gnome 2.12 stuff in it :)
<bmonty> maybe you need to run "apt-get install -f"?
<LaserJock> OK, so I used pbuilder to build gnome-chemistry-utils .debs and I was able to install them fine.
<hub_> well I need to have a match layout / physical
<hub_> and it is a laptop
<hub_> otherwise I have US keyboar
* hub_ files a bug now
<LaserJock> So, does that mean that the deps have been met?
<crimsun> if the package that you tried to install works, yes
<LaserJock> ok, so now what do I do with it?
<crimsun> what was your original intent?
<LaserJock> well, it is on the list on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> why is openscenegraph on the unmet list?
<bmonty> LaserJock: add it to the "Just needs a Rebuild" table next to your name
<LaserJock> ok, cool
<ivoks> and network-manager?
<crimsun> ivoks: some of the packages probably haven't been moved to their proper places on the list
<ajmitch> ivoks: the list needs a cleanup again
<ivoks> ah, ok
<ajmitch> this is why I'd prefer to use malone :)
<ajmitch> (once it has support for certain things)
<bmonty> yeah the wiki is definately not the perfect tool
<LaserJock> ok, so I see that gnome-chemistry-utils is listed under done section for ThierryMoisan, but I checked to see if a binary package existed for breezy and I ddin't see one
<LaserJock> so does that mean he didn't but it hasn't been added to the repo yet?
<LaserJock> *did it
<bmonty> gnome-chemistry-utils is the source package name, it generates other binary packages
<bmonty> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/gnome-chemistry-utils
<ivoks> just to be sure...
<ivoks> if package had build-dep somelib-dev
<ivoks> and that somelib-dev depends on somelibc2
<ivoks> but package requests somelibc102
<ivoks> it needs rebuild, right?
<ajmitch> ivoks: shlibs might be broken
<ivoks> no shlibs
<ajmitch> if a rebuild doesn't fix that
<ivoks> that's the thing...
<ivoks> 112MB for d/w
<ivoks> lol, another package...
<ivoks> k3d need rebuild
<LaserJock> ok, so if I try "sudo apt-get -s install gchemutils" i get an unmet dep error, but I was able to install the one I built so does that mean that it is fixed?
<ajmitch> ivoks: I uploaded k3d today
<ajmitch> ivoks: what's wrong with it?
<ivoks> ajmitch: oh, ok
* ajmitch had a debdiff from lathiat sitting here for awhile
<LaserJock> and if so, why does it under done for ThierryMoisan on the wiki page?
<ivoks> ajmitch: k3d: Depends: libmagick++6 but it is not installable
<ivoks> Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0 (>= 2.0.2) but it is not installable
<ajmitch> hmmm
* ajmitch will have to check those deps
<ivoks> there are c2 for both
<ivoks> it needs rebuil
<ivoks> d
<ivoks> but if u uploaded...
<ajmitch> I uploaded
<ivoks> hm, hm...
<ajmitch> will check build logs
<ajmitch> since the deps are ok for my pbuilder-built package
<ivoks> deps are ok in control
<LaserJock> just curious, what does the c2 mean? I've seen it a lot and it seems to be the cause for some of the unmet deps I am looking at
<ivoks> c2 are libs compiled with gcc/g++ 4
<ajmitch> ivoks: it's just that k3d that I uploaded isn't in archive yet
<ivoks> ajmitch: oh, great
<LaserJock> oh, that makes sense
<ivoks> LaserJock: there was big transition from 3.4 to 4.0
<ivoks> LaserJock: some libs needed to be recompiled, but we needed old ones to for old packages
<ajmitch> ivoks: the build hasn't been tried, it was ACCEPTED though
<ivoks> LaserJock: and we had somelib and somelibc2
<LaserJock> yeah, i know. I just didn't know that that is what the c2 meant. I would hav thought it would have been c4 or something
<ajmitch> ivoks: so I guess it could be dep-wait
<ivoks> ajmitch: np, we know it's fixed
<bmonty> goodnight everyone
<ivoks> bmonty: night
<ivoks> where are you? :)
<ivoks> it's morning here :))
<ivoks> 6AM
<ajmitch> night bmonty
<bmonty> ivoks: Nebraska, USA
<ajmitch> I guess he's going to bed early :)
<ivoks> bmonty: ah, ok :)
<bmonty> its 11PM here
<ivoks> :)
<bmonty> I was waiting to see if ace finished, but it won
<tritium> good night bmonty...go huskers ;)
<ivoks> ubuntu working hours: 0-48
<bmonty> for the record, I am not a husker fan
<bmonty> :)
<tritium> bmonty, okay...never mind that part :)
<bddebian> Gnight monty
<bmonty> goodnight again
<ivoks> ghc5 and ghc6 needs love
<ivoks> they'll fix few packages, when fixed
<bddebian> Aye
<ajmitch> ivoks: lamont is loving them
<ivoks> guys, target libs
<ivoks> :)
<bddebian> ?
<ajmitch> you want high-impact, low-cast, super-calories fixes?
<ivoks> yeah
<lamont-away> ivoks: ghc6 is in.  ghc5 I have no plans to give love to, unless someone convinces me there's a real need
<ivoks> lamont-away: i'll do it then
<ivoks> wtf is ghc anyway? :)
<bddebian> lamont-away: ghc6 is done?
<lamont-away> ivoks: haskell compiler.
<lamont-away> ghc6 is done, unless you're unfortunate enough to be ppc or one of the SCC arches.
<ivoks> eh
<ajmitch> lamont-away: wonderful
* lamont-away needs to fix haddock for ppc.
<bddebian> lamont: Rockin'.  Good work!!
<lamont> ivoks: ghc5 is old and everything is (should be) transitioning away from it.
<lamont> it also requires love from me/infinity to get in the archive, since it build-depends itself.
<bddebian> Yeah I hate that shit :-)
<ajmitch> most things that build-dep on ghc5 appear to have ghc6 | ghc5
<ivoks> yup
<LaserJock> ok, just for clarification, if something is in the done section of UniverseUnmetDeps does that mean the work has been done it just needs to uploaded to the repo?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Done should mean done and uploaded
<bddebian> ajmitch: Cleaned MOTUToSync just for you honey :-)
<ivoks> lamont: ok
<LaserJock> bddebian: but gnome-chemistry-utils is in the done section but it is not in the repo
<ajmitch> bddebian: :P
<lamont> ivoks: (hence my lack of care about ghc5... )
<bddebian> LaserJock: Is it in the NOBODY list too?
<LaserJock> yes
<bddebian> Hmm, may have broken again or someone didn't check their buildlogs :-)
<LaserJock> so, should I just put it under "Just Needs a Rebuild"?
<bddebian> If that is all that it needs.
<ivoks> damn..
<ivoks> i give up
<ivoks> every package i grab depends on ghc
<ivoks> :)
<bddebian> ivoks: Heh, I feel your pain :-)
<ivoks> that wiki will be a lot smaller when lamont uploads ghc6 :)
<ivoks> lamont: thank you for doing big job
<lamont> ivoks: uh, ghc6 should be there...
* lamont checks.
<ajmitch> last upload of gnome-chemistry utils was back in june, for cxx
<lamont> grumble
<bddebian> LaserJock: Who's done list is gnome-chemistry on?
<LaserJock> ThierryMoisan
<bddebian> Hmm
<ivoks> bye all
<lamont> so, ghc6 building now
<lamont> grumble - thought I'd done that
<LaserJock> ok, so on UniverseUnmetDeps what does external mean?
<bddebian> No one knows :-)
<ajmitch> someone else was to take care of them
<ajmitch> they're probably all fixed now
<LaserJock> except the one I want of coures (ghemical)
<ajmitch> fix it then if you wish
<LaserJock> well, I would like to but I don't wan to step on anybody''s toes :-(
<bddebian> LaserJock: Go for it
<ajmitch> nobody cares about that round here..
<bddebian> I do.  He might be big and it might hurt my toes.. ;-P
<LaserJock> ok, so basicly I get something running and then I add it to "Just Needs a Rebuild" or "Non-MOTU Fixes" under my name?
<bddebian> LaserJock: If you determine that a rebuild will fix the deps, just add it to "Just Needs a Rebuild".  If you have to change some deps, post a debdiff somewhere and put in on Non-MOTU fixes.
<LaserJock> ok, thanks bddebian (and everybody else). I am sorry for all the dumb questions. I just want to help and some of the programs on the list are of interest of me so as well as getting them running for myself I would like to help out others
<bddebian> LaserJock: They aren't dumb questions and we appreciate any help we can get.  Ask ajmitch how many dump questions I have asked him over the last couple months. :-)
<whiprush> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> yo whiprush
<whiprush> question for you.
<ajmitch> uh oh
<whiprush> to whom shall I send cases of beer to to get network-manager fixed?
<ajmitch> ooh
<ajmitch> Diziet has been working on it, as well as another guy
<whiprush> k
<ajmitch> it's in universe, so not getting nearly as much love
<ajmitch> there was meant to be a new upload done sometime soon
<whiprush> it's broken in universe, but that J^ dude's packages have been working great for me.
<ajmitch> yeah, we were going to upload j^'s package
<whiprush> it's like, needed soon.
<ajmitch> how so?
<ajmitch> it will remain in universe for breezy
<whiprush> that is understandable.
<ajmitch> sad to say, but it's still needing some work
<ryanthiessen> whiprush: you asked earlier on your blog about how to compile banshee on breezy -- if you haven't done it yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BansheeHowto
<bddebian> ajmitch: Think you can delegate Nafallo to try my GL/GLU transitions again? :-)
<ajmitch> ryanthiessen: packages have been made
<ryanthiessen> d'oh!
<whiprush> but a) FC4 shipped with it and it works, and b) I would argue that it's a requirement for anyone with a laptop.
<whiprush> ajmitch: yeah the novell guys have been testing on ubuntu lately, so all my issues have been fixed.
<ajmitch> ryanthiessen: eww, you suggested compiling from source & all..
<whiprush> ditto with ifolder too.
<ajmitch> whiprush: sure, but we're stretched a little thin here..
<ryanthiessen> ajmitch: hey, I didn't know there were packages... none of it was in universe/multiverse
<whiprush> I know. :(
<ajmitch> ryanthiessen: it's not uploaded yet
<ajmitch> since I've still got to review it for slomo
<whiprush> ajmitch: this is why I've got a "all drinks are on me" to the guy that fixes it. :p
<whiprush> hmmm, maybe I'll do a bounty. :p
<bddebian> drinks??  What is the package? ;-)
<whiprush> heh
<LaserJock> heah, I have a totally unrelated question for you guys. Do you guys know what the deal with the gnuplot and readline licencing issue is?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no, apart from gnuplot not being at all GNU, so probably not a GPL license
<jblack> what do you mean that gnuplot isn't gnu?
<ajmitch> libreadline is GPL, so apps that use it have to be GPL-compatible
<ajmitch> jblack: just that, it's not associated with the GNU project
<LaserJock> for some reason, debian/ubuntu are the only distros I've found that don't ship gnuplot with the gnu readline compiles in
<ajmitch> gnuplot is a 4-clause BSD license
<ajmitch> which is free, but adds restrictions on top of GPL
<ajmitch> sorry, not quite 4-clause BSD, but looks similar
<jblack> go figure!
<LaserJock> so why do other distro not have a problem with it? is it because Debian has stricter licencing policies?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes
<ajmitch> other distros shouldn't do it, afaict
<LaserJock> hmmm, sure is a pain in the butt
<bddebian> OK bedtime folks.  Enjoy.
<bddebian> ajmitch: If you happen to see Nafallo ask him if he has time to hit my new GL/GLU stuff. :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: why Nafallo ?
<ajmitch> why not any other MOTU with upload rights?
<ajmitch> are we not special enough? ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh, just because he hit the others
<bddebian> Sheesh
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> sure..
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well YOU could do them for me but you keep whining about some "work" thing.. ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, get over it ;)
<bddebian> hehe, anyway, gnight folks.
<ajmitch> if they're not uploaded in the next hour or so (by when I'll be home), I'll do it
<bddebian> Oh awesome, thanks man
<chillywilly> wee, runnin' breezy now
<bddebian> chillywilly: About time. :-)
* bddebian is really leaving now..
<chillywilly> so did they change nautilus to not be spatil by default in 2.12?
<chillywilly> spatial
<whiprush> it's spatial by default upstream
<whiprush> ubuntu's default isn't spatial.
<chillywilly> bah
<chillywilly> wtf
<jsgotangco> hey whiprush
<whiprush> hi jarome!
<[Chameleon] > spacial sucks. I'm glad Ubuntu is not spacial by default.
* [Chameleon]  smacks himself for mis-spelling spatial as spacial.
<pef> hello
<siretart> morning
<pef> siretart : have you free time to check my debdiff ?
<siretart> pef: sorry, I'm at work right now :(
<pef> :|
<siretart> pef: is it urgent? what is it about?
<jsgotangco> hey dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<pef> siretart : nothing very important, juste gl transition
<dholbach> hey jerome :)
<pef> dholbach : hello
<siretart> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> hey loic, reinhard
<dholbach> how is it going?
<pef> When I update the build-dependencies for the gl transition, should I do others minors changes lik I do ? (adding homepage to description, bump standard-version, etc)
<dholbach> if you like
<siretart> pef: I personally would only do that if I also intend to take over maintainership for that package
<dholbach> it's just that those changes have to re-merged, when we get a new debian version
<siretart> doing such trivial changes are likley to cause conflicts during merge, which we have to resolve manually. Espc. when the maintainer changes that part on his own but in another way
<pef> ohh I see..so only the maintainer should make changes like this ?
<siretart> you will get different answers dependen on whom you ask.
<siretart> depending
<pef> :] 
<pef> siretart: but when a package is very strange, like gl packages in recomends field (galan)
<siretart> pef: yeah, I now. Therefore you cannot make a general rule about this.
<siretart> espc. for strange packages like galan
<siretart> this is a case by case decision
<pef> ok, thank you
<pef> I'm going to search for inexistent packages in Recommends and Suggests fields (like unmetdeps), is it a good idea ?
<siretart> are we already done with Depends?!
<pef> yes
<pef> no
<pef> oups
<pef> it's not a transition but a long term idae
<pef> s/idae/idea
<siretart> recommends might be a good idea if we had enough time
<siretart> suggests only if we had too much time ;)
<pef> ok :)
<pef> I have to go out to search a job  bye !
<robitaille> dholbach,  ping
<dholbach> robitaille: pong
<robitaille> dholbach,  to answer your question from 24 hours ago, ipodder from debian unstable directly install in breezy, and appears to work normally; and it's a python script, so no need to recompile.  So can we have it for universe....please :)
<dholbach> sounds rocking
<dholbach> does it have severe bugs already?
<robitaille> debian bts seems pretty quiet, 3 opened bug ; but no obvious problem for us
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> will request a sync
<siretart> ddd segfaults when moving window around :(
<siretart> and it is universe. and I have no clue why. and I need ddd now :(
<siretart> yes. I'm whining.. I know :(
<robitaille> dholbach,  thanks
<dholbach> siretart: does a ddd stack trace say something interesting?
<siretart> dholbach: #0  0xb7da272e in _XtWaitForSomething () from /usr/lib/libXt.so.6
<dholbach> maybe if you compile it with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug noopt nostrip" and have another look?
<siretart> you mean ddd? lets try..
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> maybe it's solved by a recompile, maybe you get more info with debugging symbols in
<siretart> I already recompiled it, no change
<dholbach> is there a xt-dbg package?
<siretart> yes, libxt6-dbg
<dholbach> installing it might be helpful in the backtrace as well
<siretart> dholbach: after installing I get this:
<siretart> #0  0xb7d6172e in _XtWaitForSomething (app=0x8350868, ignoreEvents=0, ignoreTimers=1,
<siretart>     ignoreInputs=1, ignoreSignals=1, block=Variable "block" is not available.
<siretart> ) at ../../src/NextEvent.c:194
<siretart> 194     ../../src/NextEvent.c: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.
<siretart>         in ../../src/NextEvent.c
<dholbach> hrm
<Lathiat>        fff
<siretart> dholbach: I'm filing a bugzilla bug against libxt
<dholbach> you're sure it's not a ddd issue?
<siretart> _XtWaitForSomething() sounds like a part of libxt
<siretart> and ddd works in debian, only X is different
<siretart> I know this is not a proof, but a guess. but still
<siretart> dholbach: still objections?
<dholbach> might be a NULL pointer passed to libxt
<Gervystar> dholbach: yesterday I've tried the network-manager package from revu and it seems to be working fine :)
<dholbach> Gervystar: excellent
<Gervystar> dholbach: unfortunately the vpn module doesn't seem to work as well
<dholbach> Gervystar: you could get in touch with j^ for that
<Gervystar> dholbach: ok, as he comes back i'll contact him if I have some spare time
<dholbach> ok, thanks for that
<Gervystar> ah, is there any work in progress for the inclusion of the newer gnome-bluetooth module?
<dholbach> afaik it depends on a newer gnokii
<Gervystar> I've tried to compile it by myself about a month ago, but the send-to facility via nautilus wasn't working
<dholbach> maybe it works now *shrug*
<Gervystar> dholbach: I should try then :)
<dholbach> it'd absolutely ROCK to have it
<dholbach> so i highly appreciate your work in that area :)
<dholbach> chmj works on bluetooth in general - so discussing stuff with him might be a good thing to do
<Gervystar> dholbach: ok, thanks for the pointers. I'll do as much as I can to help :)
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> bluetooth goodness :)
<dholbach> morning \sh
<\sh> moins
<dholbach> brb - have to re-adjust cables
* ogra shakes his head about the latest utnubu discussion
<\sh> u mean the version numbers?
<\sh> ogra: good morning btw :)
<ogra> yup
<ogra> silly guys
<Burgundavia> ogra, got a link?
<ogra> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/mailman/listinfo/utnubu-discuss
<\sh> dholbach: say thank you to slomo who fixed gsmlib so that gnome-phone-manager is working
<dholbach> slomo_: YOU ROCK! *HUG*
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> excellent work
<\sh> gnome-phone-manager just uploaded ;)
<Gervystar> fine :)
<dholbach> rock AND roll
<dholbach> :)
<\sh> wow 9:00 UTC my fist upload for today *eg*
<\sh> hmm...I need a printer
<\sh> so I have to go this night into office and print my tax stuff
<\sh> preview cds out?
<pef> what are the requirements to become a MOTU ?
<dholbach> pef: become a member in the CC meeting, work with us, become motu in TB meeting :)
<pef> dholbach: you mean approved ubuntu member ?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's the first step
<dholbach> we should update our documentation to mention the launchpad links
<pef> i'm an approved member ;)
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> then TB meeting is next
<dholbach> do you have a signed gpg key?
<dholbach> signed from someone in the closely connected set?
<pef> not yet, nobody in france in the strong set closely enough to me :/
<dholbach> did you look on biglumber?
<pef> dholbach: yes, I've setup an account
<dholbach> or on the debian new maintainer pages
<pef> what does TB means ?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnsignedGpgKey
<dholbach> TechnicalBoard
<pef> not many people in France :/
<dholbach> where were you again?
<pef> east of france
<dholbach> brb
<\sh> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUGettingIntoIt
<\sh> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUOnceYouAreApproved
<dholbach> pef: if nothing else helps you have to verify your identity at a notary and send that information with a copy of the passport and your gpg fingerprint to somebody to let it be signed
<pef> dholbach: is it expensive ?
<dholbach> i have no idea to be honest
<ajmitch> hi
<StrikeForce> hi
<\sh> morning ajmitch
<pef> dholbach: and who is able to say "ok, you are able to become a MOTU" ?
<\sh> work with us, and we will speak for u in front of the TB
<pef> ok :] 
<\sh> and document your work on your wiki page
<ajmitch> what's new?
* ajmitch takes a look at debian's NEW queue.. 
<ajmitch> hm, package still there
<j^> whats with NEW and network-manager?
<ajmitch> j^: huh?
<ajmitch> did you introduce or rename any binary packages in n-m?
<tseng> no
<tseng> the upload is no good
<ajmitch> ah
<tseng> and ti doesnt send a mail
<tseng> because j isnt whitlisted
<ajmitch> makes sense
<tseng> so we have NFC
<j^> so? anything i can do on my side?
<ajmitch> not until we find out what it was
<ajmitch> it still had Binary: network-manager, libnm-glib-0, libnm-glib-0-dev
<ajmitch> ?
<j^> ajmitch i did not change that
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch just has to check :)
<\sh> dholbach: g-p-m is done :) check it ;)
<Mithrandir> anybody seen wasabi aroud lately?
* ajmitch looks for something to do :)
<ajmitch> Mithrandir: not in the last couple of days, at least
<ajmitch> my memory is unreliable past that
<Mithrandir> eclipse is totally fubar
<Lathiat> i last saw im
<Lathiat> 2 days ago
<\sh> Mithrandir: monday it was
<Lathiat> that was on gnome-hackers
<\sh> no that was maswan ;)
<Lathiat> eh?
<\sh> siretart: what's the problem with xfig?
<Gervystar> j^: I'm using network-manager from REVU and it's working well. Just a question: are the vpn options meant to be used with vpnc only?
* ajmitch gets working on a meeting summary
<ajmitch> Lathiat: finally got k3d uploaded for you ;)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i saw thanks :)
<\sh> siretart:       XAPPLOADDIR = $(LIBDIR)/app-defaults
<dholbach> \sh, slomo: excelltn
<j^> Gervystar right now there is only one plugin for vpnc
<dholbach> excellent :)
<\sh> siretart: same problem as in xterm
<Gervystar> dholbach: I've tried compiling the new gnome-bluetooth and libbtctl from cvs, but this time I got a compilation failure. I should check it
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> that's one step furhter :)
<Gervystar> j^: ok, thanks.
<\sh> siretart: set XAPPLOADDIR hardcoded to /etc/X11/app-defaults in the Makefile.noimake and adjust the debian/install paths or something like that
<dholbach> did the gnokii stuff work?
<j^> Gervystar someone looked into adding one for openvpn, but it did not show up so far
<Gervystar> dholbach: I haven't found any references to gnokii in the packages documentation
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> maybe in ./configure --help?
<Gervystar> dholbach: but I did it in hurry, maybe I should check more carefully
<dholbach> don't worry - maybe i'm wrong
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> see you
<Gervystar> bye :)
<j^> Gervystar i have this http://bootlab.org/~j/openvpn in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d so openvpn is restarted each time i switch networks
<ajmitch> bye dholbach
<siretart> re
<dholbach> :)
<ogra> is anybody in here familiar with getspnam()
<ogra> ?
<Mithrandir> ogra: what do you wonder about?
<ogra> Mithrandir, i try to write a small function to find out if a password is set for a user or not
<ogra> Mithrandir, for #7150
<ogra> getpwnam seems not appropriate :(
<ogra> and something like this doesnt work:
<ogra> spwd = getspnam(argv[1] );
<ogra> user_entry = getpwnam(argv[1] );
<ogra> if (spwd)
<ogra>         user_entry->pw_passwd = spwd->sp_pwdp;
<Mithrandir> ogra: what are you trying to do using that code?
<ogra> finding a zero lentght password by running strlen(user_entry->pw_passwd) after this code...
<ogra> or by user_entry->pw_passwd == '\0'
<Mithrandir> what does the ubuntu line in /etc/shadow look like on the live cd?
<ogra> no idea, it should be empty....
<ogra> but a printf(user_entry->pw_passwd) gives me still the x from /etc/passwd
<\sh> * or ! is it ?
<ogra> and a printf(spwd->sp_pwdp) just gives nothing
<ogra> (with "%s" indeed)
<Mithrandir> just a second, I'll poke the live cd
<\sh> siretart: patching xfig ;
<siretart> \sh: xfig ftbfs :(
<siretart> I gotta leave now. sorry
<siretart> bye!
<\sh> siretart: I will check
<\sh> cu siretart
<dholbach> bbl
<ajmitch> dholbach: again? :)
<Mithrandir> ogra: ubuntu actually has a password on the live CD.
<ogra> Mithrandir, damned
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> /usr/include/libintl.h:40: error: expected unqualified-id before 'const'
<\sh> /usr/include/libintl.h:40: error: expected `)' before 'const'
<\sh> on amd64
<\sh> and on ia64
<tfheen> ubuntu@new-host-9:~$ sudo grep ubuntu /etc/shadow
<tfheen> ubuntu:!$1$0H9w8vSM$lhJd8H.l4vKw37fBAmImw/:13034:0:99999:7:::
<Mithrandir> \sh: hm?
<Mithrandir> ogra: ^^
<\sh> yes
<Mithrandir> \sh: what package?
<\sh> gnome-apt
<\sh> I'm checking it now on ravel
<Mithrandir> ogra: but I have no idea why it actually has a password set.
<ogra> Mithrandir, i think it hadnt in hoary
<\sh> Mithrandir: can u install in breezy-chroot on ravel: libapt-pkg-dev (>= 0.6.31) libgksu1.2-dev libgksuui1.0-dev libgnomeui-dev (>= 2.6.1.1-4) libzvt2.0-dev
<\sh> thx :)
<Lathiat> it was a problem in hoary because
<Lathiat> the screensaver would lock
<Lathiat> and you cant unlock with a blank password
<\sh> is there no switch that say: blank-password? just like xdm has?
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: now it'll lock and you can't unlock because you don't have the password.
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: I'm not sure it's an improvement. :-P
<Lathiat>  yeh
<Lathiat> well that password isnt 'ubuntu' so
<\sh> enter new password ,-) as first ,-)
<Lathiat> weir
<Lathiat> d
<ogra> Lathiat, that exactly what i'm working on
<ogra> thats even
<Mithrandir> \sh: usually, it's better for me if you say "please install the build-deps of $foo" rather than a list of packages; less work for me
<ogra> but my fix to xscreensaver would require that there is no PW set
<Mithrandir> \sh: but, done now.
<Mithrandir> ogra: that doesn't work with LDAP and kerberos setups and similar, does it?
<\sh> Mithrandir: ok :) next time :)
<ogra> Mithrandir, nope, but with the live CD
<ogra> Mithrandir, and with local users
<slomo> \sh: thanks for uploading g-p-m :)
<ogra> Mithrandir, does xscreensaver locking with kerberos work at all
<ogra> slomo, ???
<ogra> \sh, you uploaded g-p-m o_O ??
<Lathiat> ogra: it works with nis
<slomo> ogra: gnome-phone-manager, not the power-manager :)
<Mithrandir> ogra: yes.
<ogra> ah
<Lathiat> but is kerberos like
<Lathiat> non password stuff?
<\sh> hmm..same error in libintl.h
<\sh> ogra: hahaha...
<ogra> Mithrandir, then it would work ...
<ogra> Mithrandir, since sxcreensaver reads only getpwnam() output
<Mithrandir> ogra: getpwnam just uses NSS; it uses pam for authentication.
<ogra> Mithrandir, there is only getpwnam in the code for pw comparison afaik
<ogra> so it must happen on a lower level i guess
<\sh> Mithrandir: I don't want to bother u again, but I need apt-get install intltool :(
<Mithrandir> libtool is already the newest version.
<Mithrandir> oh, sorry
<Mithrandir> intltool
<\sh> ;)
<Mithrandir> done now
<\sh> think this is the old amd64 feature
<Mithrandir> ogra: uhm, it has different backends, like passwd-kerberos, passwd-pam and passwd-pwent
<\sh> wow more errors now ;)
<torkel> Lathiat: you still need to use a password to get a kerberos ticket :-)
<Mithrandir> torkel: or a smartcard or something like that
<ogra> lol...
<torkel> Mithrandir: or that. Not that commen yet though
<ogra> xscreensaver has a locking_disabled_p var :)
<torkel> Mithrandir: do you know the status of smartcard support in MIT kerberos? I know that Heimdal has some support for it
<Mithrandir> torkel: shishi is rumoured to support it; I know some people are working on it for MIT as well, once in a while, but I have no idea about the status, no
<torkel> shishi?
<slomo> Lathiat: ping?
<torkel> ah, Simon's new project
<Lathiat> slomo: pong
<slomo> Lathiat: are there already avahi 0.3 packages?
<Mithrandir> torkel: some new kerberos implementation which is a bit shiny, but license-wise not-too-nice.  (GPL, not LGPL or MIT :/)
<Lathiat> slomo: ross is working on it, 0.4 will release shortly and they will be uploaded
<\sh> slomo: u have an account on ravel?
<torkel> Mithrandir: mmm. I found it
<slomo> Lathiat: ok, wonderfull :) i'm currently looking into seb's panel applet :)
<slomo> \sh: nope... :(
<Lathiat> slomo: cool
<\sh> grmpf...I need some additional pair of eyes ;)
<slomo> Lathiat: i just realized that it's not seb128 but another sebastien ;)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: good, sounds like avahi is moving fast :)
<Lathiat> sl	indeed, 'sebest'
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh
<slomo> \sh: i have a login with pbuilder access on my brother's amd64 :)
<slomo> \sh: what do you need to test?
<\sh> gnome-apt
<\sh> on amd64
<\sh> ubuntu6 this is
<slomo> building or even running it?
<\sh> building
<\sh> first of all, there must be some intltool and ac* dance
<\sh> but now it doesn't find in src/ no glib-2.0 include
<\sh> grmpf
<ajmitch> heh
<slomo> \sh: ok, i'll try to fix it ;)
<\sh> argl...moment
<\sh> give  me another try ,-)
<slomo> ok :P
<\sh> shiddy thing
<\sh> slomo: no..take a peak ,-)
<\sh> take a look
<\sh> i'm on my daily peak now :(
<slomo> \sh: ok, now i just have to wait for my brother to add the sources to sources.list ;)
* slomo is too lazy to copy them over :P
<\sh> well...I have to pause
<\sh> I will shower and go shopping I'm hungry ;)
<slomo> hf :)
<ajmitch> night all
<slomo> gn8 ajmitch
<\sh> ok..showering done...well it's 12:37 UTC and I have holiday so lets have a beer ,-)
<\sh> before I go shopping ;)
<slomo> Lathiat: avahi rocks :) the service discovery applet is on revu in a few minutes ;) btw... can you tell sebastien to clarify the license a bit? LICENSE is GPL2 but in his files LGPL2... also a line like "Copyright (c) 2005 Name" in the headers of the sources would be nice ;)
<Lathiat> slomo: ah sweet
<Lathiat> slomo: will do
<slomo> Lathiat: and better ask him if he really want to see this already into some distro... maybe he wants to mature it a bit before or something ;)
<Lathiat> slomo: i'd wait for his 0.1
<Lathiat> slomo: which should be soon
<slomo> Lathiat: ok :)
<Lathiat> (so maybe hold off on the revu upload?)
<Lathiat> i already asked him about that
<slomo> Lathiat: will he get some kind of homepage?
* slomo plans to fill a ITP for that ;)
<Lathiat> dunno
<slomo> Lathiat: also ask him for a package name ;) i called it service-discovery-applet but maybe he wants something else :)
<slomo> Lathiat: ok, sent the ITP :)
<slomo> ryanthiessen: the thoggen author will release 0.4.1 soon... without debian packaging stuff :)
<slomo> does someone know a python / pygtk2 package which uses configure and not the setup.py stuff?
<Lathiat> slomo: service-discovery-applet? ;p
<slomo> something else :P
<Lathiat> avahi? ;p
<Lathiat> whats the problem?
<slomo> configure checks for "checking for python module gnomeapplet... no"... it is there and when i try to import it by hand in a pbuilder chroot i get an exception that it can't open the display (nothing special ;) )
<slomo> can this be prevented somehow?
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> thats a gtk thing
<Lathiat> that should still work tho
<Lathiat> the configure check specificaly checks for an import error
<slomo> but doesn't ;)
<Lathiat> actually
<slomo> when i do "import gtk;" by hand i get this:
<slomo> >>> import gtk;
<slomo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<slomo>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<slomo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?    from _gtk import *
<slomo> RuntimeError: could not open display
<Lathiat> might be different for gnomeapplet
<Lathiat> as it imports gtk
<Lathiat> but because that didnt import
<slomo> but gtk works... only gnomeapplet doesn't
<Lathiat> it might throw an import error on gnomeapplet
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> that is in fact the case
<slomo> yes... import error
<Lathiat> bah
<Lathiat> this is ugly
<slomo> yes... do you know a workaround? (other than patching configure ;) )
<Lathiat> slomo: yeh that sucks
<slomo> any ideas?
<slomo> it simply breaks because gnomeapplet can't import gtk... hmm, maybe i'll give seb128 a patch ;)
<Lathiat> slomo: you mean sebest?
<Lathiat> slomo: so the solution
<Lathiat> slomo: is to use a 'better' AM_CHECK_PYMOD
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> can anybody tell me the nick of any op in ubuntu channel?
<Whistler> cause i got ban there again and i dont know why
<slomo> Lathiat: nope... seb128 for fixing python-gnome2-extras ;)
<slomo> Lathiat: but can you tell sebest about it? maybe he can simply fix AM_CHECK_PYMOD to be more intelligent ;)
<Lathiat> yeh im investigating that atm
<slomo> Lathiat: thanks :)
<Mithrandir> somebody might want to update the network-manager snapshot in universe; it's uninstallable atm.
<Lathiat> Mithrandir: yeh j^ has been workin gon it however theres a bit of bitchfighting over it
<Lathiat> dunno what happened with it
<Mithrandir> ok
<Travis_Watkins__> ack, sorry
<slomo> hm
<Amaranth> i hate wireless networks
<slomo> hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> re
<Nafallo> \sh: nkour is still angry about the upstream po's not going in.
<Nafallo> \sh: people are translating both spanish and french now :-P
<\sh> i can't help it...until the bug is resolved we can't do anything
<Nafallo> I'm trying to tell him that :-P
<Nafallo> with the answer: please rebug ;-)
<\sh> the bug is known and carlos is working on it
<\sh> Nafallo: btw...the missing .po's was it upstream bug?
<Nafallo> \sh: they didn't mention that they moved them no ;-)
<\sh> grmpf
<slomo> \sh: was it the moved .po's fault that the translations didn't get imported?
<\sh> slomo: i don't think so..
<\sh> but we could move it to this ,-9
<tim1> hi
<tim1> is there a specific reason f-spot has been updated to 0.1.1 recently although 0.1.2 was already available at that time?
* dholbach hopes the MONO team is listening :)
* tseng takes a deep breath
* Lathiat hids
<Lathiat> *hides
* dholbach calmes tseng a bit
<tseng> tim1: http://gnome.org/projects/f-spot/ go to this website please.
<tseng> tim1: im sure you can appreciate why we cant keep track of every release of every piece of software if they arent even properly announced all the time.
<tseng> tim1: but thanks for the tip.
<tseng> ajmitch: ^
<tseng> - Use dbus to contact running instances
<tseng> *shudder*
<Lathiat> tseng: its the new thing, didn't you know
<Lathiat> notice how evince grew a dbus dependenecy?
<tseng> Lathiat: pretty soon every app i maintain will use dbus
<slomo> lol
<tseng> Lathiat: for no good reason
<tseng> this will be when i defenistrate myself
<slomo> _every_ app will use dbus :P
<Lathiat> tseng: whats a better way to do that kind of session management?
<Lathiat> (thats a serious question, do we have something?)
<tseng> Lathiat: fix the session manager?
<tseng> no.
<tseng> but adding a dbus app to everything sucks
<tseng> do we really need that kind of session management, btw?
<Lathiat> how else do you plan to talk to existing instances of programs
<Lathiat> why start 2 copies
<tseng> why try to?
<Lathiat> i open a pdf
<Lathiat> then switch to another virtual desktop
<Lathiat> and open another one
<Lathiat> why start a second instance of evince
<tseng> it has MDI?
<Lathiat> better example: (altho this works, i think they use bonobo stuff)
<Lathiat> im using evolution on one desktop
<Lathiat> i swich ot another one
<Lathiat> and click an email link
<Lathiat> if i open a second copy of evo it will step all over itself
<slomo> Lathiat: afaik evo plans to move to dbus for that
<shackan> ehm, linux has Copy-On-Write, opening a nth istance of another program does not mean reloading everyting from memory again
<tseng> i just hate the current state of dbus
<Lathiat> tseng: yes it needs much love
<tseng> and having to rebuild all my apps every week if i expect them to work
<Lathiat> shackan: for some things yes
<Lathiat> shackan: that doesnt apply to everything
<tseng> i dont need that in every single thing
<Lathiat> tseng: fun isnt it
<tseng> there is enough pain already
<Lathiat> was it you i was talking to before?
<Lathiat> about avahi and dbus?
<tseng> yes
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> where were you talking to snorp about the avahi stuff?
<shackan> tseng, yes ( I'm having my amount of pain writing my dbus app already ), but I could not wait for 1.0
<Lathiat> (e.g. what channel am i not on i should b e:)
<tseng> Lathiat: i talk to snorp in like 30 channels
<tseng> Lathiat: its kind of sick
<Lathiat> tseng: heh
<tseng> #banshee, #ipodsharp, #muine you probably are not in
<\sh> tseng: 30 channels?
<tseng> \sh: yes
<\sh> tseng: I'm already confused with 10
<shackan> tseng: there's an explicit -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE to do, you want it, you take it :)
<tseng> dude its not the API
<tseng> its the ABI
<tseng> half the time there is a new dbus release in the same series, its off to rebuild tomboy and muine
<shackan> ouch, I compiled against 0.35 and 0.36 only until now
<tseng> api has been calm for awhile now
<shackan> didn't know
<tseng> afaik
<slomo> tseng: and they tell us that the api will be (most probably) stable until 1.0 now ;)
<slomo> tseng: so maybe the abi also
* Lathiat notes the "most probably" part
<\sh> hey ogra
<ogra> hi
<tim1> tseng: sure I do and I also do appreciate the work of all package maintainers, this was more an honest question than criticism
<tim1> I didn't know that it isn't even announced on their website
<slomo> hm, does someone know how i can disable password (and other form data) saving in epiphany?
<\sh> oh god
<\sh> now I get emails where I can write blog entries about movies and music and stuff to get free dvds :(
<Lathiat> haha
<\sh> I think I have to make clear that I'm not the person who is buyable
* Nafallo sees his plans disappering ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: ?
<Nafallo> slomo: about \sh ;-)
<slomo> lol
<\sh> Nafallo: u wanted to buy me? ,-)
<\sh> slomo: http://shermann.blogweb.de/archives/350-Kaeufliche-Blogger-Gibts-das.html ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: why not. you would be nifty to have around ;-).
<\sh> Nafallo: hahahaha
<\sh> Nafallo: u will get problems with your girl ;)
<slomo> \sh: hehe... i would've just ignored it :)
<\sh> slomo: I never ignore those stuff...I did it once with a well know IT magazine :)
<Nafallo> \sh: hehe, why would I? ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: think, when you have a type of "male maid" in your house ,-)
<Lathiat>  request you also hereby every now and then to take me from any distributors for their stupid advertising mirror-image moose.
<Lathiat> LOL
<Lathiat> google translated sentence
<slomo> \sh: which one? and what happened? ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: she would love it :-)
<\sh> slomo: http://shermann.blogweb.de/archives/257-UEberraschung-aus-dem-IT-Professional-Universum.html
<\sh> Nafallo: I won't write now, what flashed in my mind when I read your sentence ,-)
<Nafallo> hehe, better not ;-)
<slomo> \sh: lol... but i hope this stuff is filtered by my spamassassin... or maybe nobody sees me as an "IT-Professional" :)
<\sh> slomo: it was hitting my on openbc
<\sh> slomo: and this mail from today was a normal mail but obvious hand spam
<slomo> \sh: what is openbc?
<\sh> open business club
<\sh> openbc.com..it's a type of linkit
<\sh> i can send you an invitation
<slomo> \sh: whatever... it has business in the name so nothing for me ;)
<\sh> slomo: quite nice to link to old people you know
<\sh> slomo: so u can stay in touch with them and see when they're changing their company ;9
<Nafallo> \sh: jordi is on #launchpad :-)
<Nafallo> \sh: maybe he could push those po's?
<\sh> Nafallo: lets try
<bddebian> Heya Gang
<\sh> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya \sh, how's it going?
* bddebian sees ajmitch only half-finishes the job.. ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: well...I'm doing my taxes...and have to go into office to grab a usb device to test live/installcds
<bddebian> Lucky you :-)
<\sh> bddebian: lucky? I? I'm on holiday
<bddebian> I meant doing your taxes ;-)
<\sh> but anyways...I have to print out my tax forms, and I don't have a printer at home
<slomo> Lathiat: what exactly is zeroconf doing in addition to avahi?
<bddebian> Shit, grmonitor build failed :-(
<slomo> Lathiat: and would it make sense to sync libnss-mdns 0.6 from debian? we currently have 0.5
<slomo> Lathiat: ok, forget the question about zeroconf ;)
<Lathiat> sladen: oh 0.6 went into debian?
<Lathiat> err
<bddebian> WTH provides libXi ?
<bddebian> Oh, libxi-dev.  Hmm
* Lathiat laughs
<lamont> bddebian: it's pretty straightforward that way...
<lamont> actually, libxi provides the library, libxi-dev provides the headers/linking target. :0)
<Lathiat> -info ?
<bddebian> Hmm, why would grmon suddenly not build.  That build-dep wasn't there previously?
<Lathiat> new X stuff
<Lathiat> might not ave been needed before
<Lathiat> dholbach: is it ok to get new versions of things from unstable at this stage?
<bddebian> Oh aye
<Lathiat> dholbach: (i know its good, there werent a lot of changes, adds avahi support to nss-mdns)
<bddebian> Lathiat: If it doesn't break anything and you can get elmo to sync it :-)
<Lathiat> well i cant sync
<Lathiat> need some adjustments
<bddebian> Ahh
<Lathiat> (because anand decided to disable avahi support for no reason)
<Lathiat> it both builds and runs happily without it
<dholbach> does it work for us? does it break stuff? does it build for us? are there millions of new (untested) features?
<dholbach> that's the kind of questions you need to ask yourself :)
<Lathiat> those things i am satisfied with
<Lathiat> assuming they are all yes
<Lathiat> is it ok?
<bddebian> Actually that brings up a question.  If foo-1.0-1 is in the archive and I know foo-1.1 from Debian fixes some stuff but needs Ubuntu lovin.  Can I just pull foo-1.1 from Debian, modify and upload or does elmo or someone have to tell it to override the previous version?
<Lathiat> i think thats fine
<bddebian> Not that I have any upload rights yet anyway.. ;-P
<dholbach> bddebian: yes, if you     debuild -S (-sa probably) -v<our last version number>     and then upload
<bddebian> dholbach: Ahh, thx
<Lathiat> whats -v<our last version number> do?
<dholbach> Lathiat: gives you more of the changelog in the changes list (the .changes file)
<Lathiat> ah right, thought so
<dholbach> Lathiat: if you're really picky about the answers and there's a general agreement about the package in question it's ok
<dholbach> what does the MOTUGames team think about the DOOM invasion on REVU?
* Lathiat looks
<Lathiat> ah the deng stuff?
<Lathiat> i'd love to have it, i shoudl take a look at the packages
* Lathiat wonders if those couldnt have been compressed into a few less source packages
<dholbach> what does that "deng" prefix mean?
<Lathiat> its the name of the project
<Lathiat> i think its the engine that runs them
<Lathiat> http://sourceforge.net/projects/deng
<Lathiat> http://deng.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/view.pl
<dholbach> ah ok
<Lathiat> apparently they like acronyms
<Lathiat> wow
<Lathiat> it really does make a graphics improvement
<Lathiat> http://deng.sourceforge.net/dew/Engine/AboutGames
<bddebian> Anyone care to do a quick upload for me for something I screwed up with GL/GLU transitions?
<dholbach> bddebian: fire away
<bddebian> dholbach: Its just grmonitor.  Here is the debdiff: http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/grmonitor/grmonitor_0.81-4ubuntu2.debdiff
<dholbach> bddebian: done
<dholbach> some other crack that is still waiting?
<dholbach> some debdiffs you want me to upload?
<bddebian> dholbach: I have several more on GL/GLU Transutions wiki :-)
<dholbach> and they are all NOT uploaded yet? :)
<bddebian> Just gl-117, kmatplot, and lightspeed
<dholbach> ok
<bddebian> Or you can beat elmo to get my upload rights.. ;-P
<dholbach> bddebian: done
<ivoks> jesus
<ivoks> touchpad is useless now :(
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> t is?
<Lathiat> mine works great now
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mine just works
<ivoks> no fancy features
<ivoks> no scroling
<Lathiat> oh
<ivoks> no middle button
<Lathiat> in the bug about synaptics
<ivoks> nothing - useless
<Lathiat> theres a good default config
<ivoks> that's mine config!
<Lathiat> ah
<ivoks> it worked with newer synaptic
<ivoks> now when daniels reverted, now it doesn't work
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> newer synaptic made alps much worse
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> i have alps
<Lathiat> didnt your alps like
<Lathiat> move in the wrong directions
<ivoks> no
<Lathiat> your lucky
<ivoks> it worked perfect
<ivoks> i said that on bugzilla
<Lathiat> (with the config to fix the speed?)
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> well mine like
<Lathiat> went all over the joint
<Lathiat> wso
<ivoks> could you upload your whole xorg.conf somewhere?
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/xorg.conf
<ivoks> thanks
<Lathiat> wrong laptop actually
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> hm, this is nothing :)
<ivoks> no fancy features
<Lathiat> no...
<ivoks> they don't work...?
<Lathiat> i dont use them
<Lathiat> so i dont turn them on
<Lathiat> and i dont get them by default
<ivoks> eh...
<ivoks> you don't use scrolling? :)
<Lathiat> no
<ivoks> hm... you miss a lot :)
<Lathiat> cute feature but usually pisses me off more than anything :)
<Lathiat> wow
<Lathiat> firefoxs image scaling is *horrid
<Lathiat> like horrid horrid
<Nafallo> ogra: why do people use hwdb as BTS? ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: ?
<ogra> do they ?
* bddebian doesn't
<Nafallo> yes, it says that if you have a problem you should not it there ;-)
<Nafallo> the guys graphic card doesn't work he tells me ;-)
<Lathiat> probably because it asks for comments
<Lathiat> and as such
<Lathiat> they would expect them to be read
<Lathiat> by the right people
<Lathiat> because it asks
<Nafallo> yes
<Nafallo> that's what this guy thinks
<Lathiat> amakes sense to me
<Nafallo> ogra: make a not about that it is _not_ a bugtrackingsystem or something ;-)
<dholbach> good bye everybody
<shawarma> I've been wondering. It says in the meeting minutes that universe is not going to be in shape for Breezy release.. Then what? Is universe allowed to have updates other than security updates?
<tseng> no.
<ivoks> grr...
<ivoks> i'm so angry
<tseng> universe has not released in perfect shape *yet*
<tseng> its impossible
<Lathiat> we can just make it as good as possible
<ivoks> meeting? was there a meeting?
<shawarma> Lathiat: Ok. so any brokeness at the point of release is just going to remain that way until the next release?
<Lathiat> shawarma: basically
<shawarma> ivoks: A while ago. two weeks, i guess.
<Lathiat> ivoks: yeh
<ivoks> Lathiat: this night?
<ivoks> last, acctually
<slomo> ivoks: yes... MOTU meeting last night
<ivoks> doh
<ivoks> i had exam today
<tseng> shawarma: the deal is, if you didnt step up to fix your favorite package by now
<tseng> shawarma: too bad.
<shawarma> This doesn't sound very good for the end users.. By the time of the next release, we're probably going to be in the same situation.
<tseng> shawarma: might sound harsh, but the MOTU has a ton of other work to do
<shawarma> tseng: i know.
<shawarma> tseng: Well, there's of course the backports..
<tseng> meh.
<shawarma> tseng: But that hardly seems optimal.
<tseng> if something was popular enough
<tseng> someone would have noticed bugs
<ivoks> shawarma: with time more packages will go in main, so as will developers
<tseng> *before* release crunch time
<tseng> ivoks: you think?
<ivoks> tseng: i hope :)
<shawarma> ivoks: More developers will go in main? is that what you mean?
<ivoks> shawarma: no, packages
<ivoks> shawarma: and developers, too
<shawarma> ivoks: So more packages will go in main and more developers will.. what? work on main?
<ivoks> shawarma: yes
<bddebian> tseng: What do you mean impossible, I'm trying!!! ;-)
<tseng> meh
<shawarma> ivoks: Ok.
* tseng pretends to laugh at bddebians constant bad jokes
<tseng> there.
<Lathiat> bddebian: you forgot the 111one1
<Lathiat> tseng is so bitter
<tseng> true
<bddebian> Lathiat: 111one1?
<Lathiat> bddebian: ou know like
<Lathiat> OMG I AM 1337!!1111eleventy-one111111AOLOMGLOLWTFZOMGROFLMAO1111
<bddebian> Heh
<slomo> tseng: we have at least the mono stuff in shape when the beagle guys get a new release out ;)
<tseng> slomo: yes, sure
<bddebian> Hmm, beagle needs something doesn't it? I seem to recall a bug on Malone.
<tseng> um
<slomo> bddebian: that's what i meant ;)
<tseng> if it needs it, ill do it
<bddebian> tseng: You don't have to pretend to laugh d00d
<tseng> bddebian: ROFLZ
<tseng> erm.
<tseng> ok.
<slomo> tseng: did you write them again to finally release something? ;) otherwise let's get some stuff from cvs...
<tseng> slomo: lets not
<tseng> slomo: but ill ask trow
<Lathiat> want ever happened to grumpy groundhog :)
<tseng> Lathiat: i hope it died painfully
<Lathiat> tseng: so do i ;)
<slomo> tseng: better some cvs stuff than something not properly working because of inotify ;)
<tseng> Lathiat: but it depends completely on launchpad which means we'll see it in a few more years
<tseng> man
<Lathiat> ah
<tseng> so much hate, i should walk away for a bit
<bddebian> Wow
<tseng> slomo: it works fine.
* Lathiat beams beer to tseng
* Lathiat wishes that actually worked
<tseng> Lathiat: (straight edge)
<slomo> tseng: don't know... i don't use beagle i just read the bugreport ;)
<Lathiat> hrm rhythmbox cvs has gained notifications
<Lathiat> but uh
<Lathiat> it doesnt seem to be libnotify, shame
<Lathiat> looks cool anyway
<bddebian> tseng: What are you pissed about?  Anything I can help with?
<tseng> bddebian: nope, dont worry about it.
<tseng> slomo: here comes beagle love
<tseng> slomo: ask and you shall receive
<ivoks> Lathiat: :)
<Lathiat> (it also has avahi support for DAAP)
<ivoks> Lathiat: i'm sure you have broken config
<Lathiat> ivoks: what do you mean
<ivoks> Lathiat: paste that link again, please
<Lathiat> i have babsolutley no synaptics configuration if thats what you mean
<Lathiat> and even if i put yours in
<Lathiat> it wwent at the right speed but still dicked all over the place
<ivoks> you don't use synaptics driver?!
<Lathiat> ivoks: i mean nothing past the
<Lathiat> driver synaptics
<Lathiat> no custom options
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ivoks> Lathiat: ok... but i don't want to check that out
<ivoks> Lathiat: just give me that link, if it isn't a problem...
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<slomo> tseng: ? i don't need beagle :P i know where my files are ;)
<tseng> slomo: the tarball
<Lathiat> tseng: I HAVE GOOD NEWS FOR YOU
<Lathiat> is now a bad time?
<tseng> Lathiat: dbus is purged from the earth?
<tseng> no.
<bddebian> Lathiat: apparently :-)
<Lathiat> by good news
<Lathiat> i mean bad
<tseng> oh, sure
<tseng> ill take it
<Lathiat> dbus 1.0 will not ship the mono bindings
<Lathiat> at all
<tseng> uh
<slomo> Lathiat: why that?
<Lathiat> (unless someone fixes them up from sucking)
<Lathiat> cus they are in 'bad shape'
* Lathiat ponders investing time in this
<Lathiat> WE ALL LOVE THE DBUS TEAM
<Lathiat> WE ALL LOVE THE DBUS TEAM
<slomo> Lathiat: wtf... what's their problem with the bindings?
<Lathiat> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE NO HATE
<tseng> we probably wotn have dbus 1.0 in breezy anyway
<tseng> right?
<ivoks> Lathiat: lol
<Lathiat> tseng: sure
<ivoks> Lathiat: i knew you have misconfigured xorg.conf
<Lathiat> tseng: but breezy+1 is a different story
<Lathiat> ivoks: howso?
<ivoks> Lathiat: your corepointer isn't synaptics
<tseng> Lathiat: breezy+1 is a long way away
<Lathiat> ivoks: thats a stock standard generated config ?
<ivoks> Lathiat: you acctually don't use synaptics driver at all ATM
<slomo> Lathiat: tell dbus upstream to fix them instead of dropping them ;)
<Lathiat> ivoks: well talk to daniels ?
<ivoks> Lathiat: would you perform a test, please?
<ivoks> Lathiat: it's simple
<Lathiat> ivoks: well i cant really tell the difference now
<Lathiat> ivoks: because the bug is fixed
<Lathiat> ivoks: also, scrolling works fine if i turn it on
<Lathiat> ivoks: so i must be using it...
<ivoks> Lathiat: it wasn't a bug...
<Lathiat> ivoks: yeh but i cant test if it fixes it
<Lathiat> because it no longer happens
<ivoks> Lathiat: you have Option"CorePointer" for /dev/input/mice
<ivoks> Lathiat: and Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true" for synaptics
<Lathiat> so what is this supposed to do?
<ivoks> Lathiat: if you would change one with other
<Lathiat> err
<ivoks> Lathiat: and install problematic synaptics
<Lathiat> i have a SendCoreEvents true
<ivoks> Lathiat: it would work
<Lathiat> in the one on the laptop i care about
<Lathiat> refresh the config
<Lathiat> (that also has the extra options in it now)
<ivoks> Lathiat: but again, here corepointer is /dev/input/mice
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> so i move corepointer
<Lathiat> to synaptics?
<ivoks> right
<Lathiat> and what does this change
<ivoks> and move send core events to mic
<ivoks> mice
<ivoks> and it would work for you with that problematic driver
<ivoks> i'm sure
<ivoks> Lathiat: and, comment out i2c :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: i dont see why its causing these issues tho ?
<Lathiat> ivoks: since it works now?
<ivoks> it doesn't work for me
<ivoks> and it didn't work only for you before
<Lathiat> not only for me
<Lathiat> lots of people complained at the very least about the speed
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> so was i
<ivoks> but with new driver
<ivoks> you have to change config
<ivoks> AND
<ivoks> alps has different speed rations than synaptic
<Lathiat> it used to work
<Lathiat> so assumedly
<Lathiat> they were fixing that
<ivoks> synaptics driver is configured for synaptics touchpad out of the box
<Lathiat> so why arent they now
<Lathiat> ill install the deb from colony-4
<Lathiat> and see what happens
<ivoks> please...
<ivoks> new synaptics driver requiers new config
<ivoks> that's the problem
<ivoks> if we could test that, it would be great
<ivoks> if it doesn't work, ok... it doesn't work... but if it does... :)
<ivoks> Lathiat: what laptop is that?
<Lathiat> dell inspiron 8600
<ivoks> come on
<ivoks> mine to!
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> i'll upload mine xorg.conf
<bddebian> Damnit I hate packages with no patch system...
<Lathiat> bddebian: dpatch is easy to integrate
<Lathiat> bddebian: see my ipac-ng patch
<bddebian> I know, it just pisses me off
<bddebian> Especially for a one-line code change to build with gcc4
<ivoks> Lathiat: www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/xorg.conf
<Lathiat> bddebian: http://bur.st/~lathiat/ipac-ng.patch
<slomo> Lathiat: 404
<Lathiat> ivoks: wow
<Lathiat> ivoks: you even have the nvidia
<Lathiat> ivoks: rather than the default ati
<ivoks> Lathiat: :)
<Lathiat> not the 1680x1050 resolution however
<Lathiat> boring 1200x800 ;p
<ivoks> Lathiat: can't do that :(
<Lathiat> i upgraded mine when i bought it
<Lathiat> to 1680
<Lathiat> you can get 1920xsomethign too but 1680x1050 is just perfect
<Lathiat> hrm
<tseng> i have 1680x1050 :)
<tseng> its love.
<ivoks> maybe mine can do it to :)
<Lathiat> tseng: yeh
<Lathiat> tseng: its fantastic isnt it
<Lathiat> ivoks: nah if its not autodetected it wont :)
<ivoks> :(
<Lathiat> tseng: this new dell i got, 1024x768@14@... the pixels!
<Lathiat> I CAN SEE THEM
<tseng> haha
<tseng> Lathiat: mine is 1280x800
<tseng> Lathiat: at 15.4"
<Lathiat> ah
<tseng> Lathiat: its a very nice screen, but too low res
<tseng> you can get it in up to 1920whatever
<Lathiat> so eh
<tseng> in other models
<Lathiat> same as the 8600
<ivoks> Lathiat: will you try? please?
<Lathiat> 1920x is crazy
<Lathiat> 1680x is nice
<Lathiat> ivoks: try what
<tseng> yep
<ivoks> Lathiat: touchpad? :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: i told you
<Lathiat> ivoks: i downgraded it
<Lathiat> and its still fast so not sure
<Lathiat> its weird
<ivoks> Lathiat: you have to restart X
<Lathiat> ivoks: i did
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> so, you did that changes to xorg?
<ivoks> xorg.conf?
<ivoks> core porinter and stuff?
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> also with stock config
<Lathiat> it still moves at the right speed
<Lathiat> and works so
<Lathiat> i cant tell whether it affects it or not
<Lathiat> i'll try a colony 4 livecd
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> i'll return :)
<ivoks> grrr evolution
<ivoks> crashed and now doesn't work right
<sistpoty> gn8 all
<ivoks> Lathiat: what's that USB icon in tray? :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: network manager
<ivoks> Lathiat: pardon, ethernet icon
<Lathiat> i should have put avahi in that ss too
<ivoks> ok
<Lathiat> so people ask about that ;p
<ivoks> i have avahi too :)
<ivoks> but didn't know it has an icon :)
<ivoks> and that one, left to the beagle?
<Lathiat> yeah
<Lathiat> rhythmbox, tomboy, beagle, update manager, network-manager, gajim
<ivoks> tomboy? :)
<ivoks> nice, no bind anymore for network manager :)
<Nafallo> Lathiat: make a new screenshot please :-)
<Lathiat> Nafallo: of?
<Nafallo> Lathiat: what you are talking about above ;-)
<Nafallo> Lathiat: but with avahi :-)
<bddebian> Does this look like a bad build dep problem:
<bddebian> gcc -c -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I./../../mzscheme/gc -I./../../wxxt/src/AIAI-include -I./../../wxxt/src -I./../../mred/wxme/ -I./../../mzscheme/include/ -DOPERATOR_NEW_ARRAY -DUSE_GL -DWX_USE_XRENDER -DWX_USE_XFT -DWX_USE_LIBPNG -DWX_USE_LIBJPEG -Dwx_xt -Wall -MMD -I./XWidgets ./XWidgets/xwMenu.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o XWidgets/.libs/xwMenu.o
<bddebian> ./XWidgets/xwMenu.c:631:31: error: X11/bitmaps/gray: No such file or directory
<bddebian> ./XWidgets/xwMenu.c: In function 'CreateGCs':
<Nafallo> Lathiat: anyway, you made me installed humility again ;-)
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/libnotify.png
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/desktop.png in a few seconds when it uploads
<shackan> Lathiat, it's COLD over there
<Nafallo> Lathiat: yay! :-)
<bddebian> Ooof, Jessica Alba
<Lathiat> shackan: cold? yes i agree
<Lathiat> other people wouldnt
<Lathiat> i talk to people who say 0 is warm
<bddebian> ajmitch: You didn't finish the job man.. :-)
<Nafallo> Lathiat: that's not humility as default is it?
<Nafallo> Lathiat: just handpicked?
<Lathiat> its 'Human'
<shackan> how did you get that thing in rhythmbox ?
<Lathiat> which thing?
<shackan> the <unwritablename>'s music
<Lathiat> unwritable?
<Lathiat> thats new rhythmbox
<Lathiat> supporting avahi
<Lathiat> see http://livejournal.com/~lathiat/
* Nafallo goes to check that to ;-)
<Nafallo> ah, cvs :-/
<Burgundavia> Lathiat, why are you not on p.u.c?
<Lathiat> Burgundavia: heh
<Lathiat> Burgundavia: i did actually just mail jdub earlier easking
<Nafallo> wow!
<Nafallo> I'm going to install avahi :-P
<Lathiat> Nafallo: http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/Avahi
<Lathiat> read that :)
<Nafallo> ehm, oki :-P
<Nafallo> are you trying to put me off? ;-)
<Lathiat> lol
<slomo> Nafallo: no... it's just that he gets bombed with questions... from me for example ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: that page probably wont stop those ;-)
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> bddebian: sure, and next time you complain I won't upload them at all :P
<Lathiat> ajmitch: http://livejournal.com/~lathiat/ !
<Lathiat> ajmitch: also i have a new avahi upload coming soon
<ajmitch> Lathiat  blogs!
<Lathiat> what you didnt know?
<Lathiat> should read planet.freedesktop.org :)
<slomo> is someone running breezy with a "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video"?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: there are too many planets to read
<ajmitch> and yes I had read your blog before
* ajmitch must get off to work, bbiab
<bddebian> ajmitch: :'-(
* ajmitch returns
<tseng> ajmitch++
<bddebian> wb ajmitch
<ajmitch> Lathiat: cool, avahi# is around
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yeh however
<Lathiat> ajmitch: we're going to go a C api binding
<Lathiat> ajmitch: as dbus-sharp is the suck
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> so somehow in my looking at the gnome ftp site I missed f-spot 0.1.2
<Lathiat> and in fact
<ajmitch> even though it's been there a week
<Lathiat> ajmitch: its not even on their website
<Lathiat> ajmitch: someone asked earlier and tseng got gnarly
<Lathiat> :)
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> hopefully it'll see debian soon
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> ross seems to think so
* ajmitch was talking about f-spot in debian there, but avahi in debian would be nice too
<ajmitch> once the dependencies are in
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> i just assume the world revolves around avahi
<Lathiat> you know
<ajmitch> well it does
<ajmitch> at least in your world ;)
<Lathiat> ;)
<ajmitch> crackful, dbus 0.50
<tseng> now with 50% less mono
<bddebian> What's wrong with crack? :-)
<ajmitch> how much stuff will need a rebuild?
<tseng> haha
<bddebian> Rockin' is that you ajmitch? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> Uploading
<ajmitch> bddebian: no
<ajmitch> it's against my beliefs ;)
<bddebian> Hmm
* Lathiat plans to learn c-sharp and make new non sucky dbus-sharps
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you should have #avahi on a network that doesn't have a 20-channel limit :P
<Lathiat> cant hurt at the most :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: heh
<Lathiat> ajmitch: open two clients ;p
<ajmitch> that starts to get rather stupid
* Lathiat meticulously cleans dog hair from under his laptop keyboard
<Lathiat> this really starts to get annoying
<Lathiat> why does this shit have to float in the air and land in my keyboard!
<shackan> buy yourself an usb vacuum cleaner
<bddebian> ajmitch: If you do happen to get a second, would you mind looking at my debdiff for pointless under pef's name?  I think I have a bunch of extra crap in there.
<Lathiat> i use my real vacuum claner it only helps move them around and get them to the top i still have to pick them out
<bddebian> Gotta head home.  Catch you all in a few.
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-14
<ivoks> Lathiat: ping
<Lathiat> ivoks: pong
<ivoks> nm works for you?
<ivoks> i get errors
<ajmitch> such as?
<ivoks> Sep  8 23:56:20 localhost NetworkManager: <ERROR>^I[1126216580.767853]   (): couldn't initialize nameserver: Failed to execute child process "no" (No such file or directory)
<Lathiat> nuqneh:~> cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep Net
<Lathiat> # NetworkManager
<Lathiat> deb http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy ./
<ivoks> ah...
<Burgundavia> ivoks, did you upgrade from the universe to the one from j^?
<ivoks> universe :)
<Burgundavia> ivoks, as that upgrade will break nameresolution
<ivoks> does it use bind?
<ivoks> it's hard to type while in bed :)
<Lathiat> yes
<ivoks> i see
<ivoks> Lathiat: any luck with colony4?
<Unfrgiven> morning all
<ajmitch> morning Unfrgiven
<ajmitch> how's life over the ditch?
* Lathiat discovers dbus-send --system --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.DBus / org.freedesktop.DBus.ReloadConfig
<Lathiat> which does the job
<Lathiat> that can go into avahi
<Lathiat> and i need to tell pitti, mvo, daniels about that
<Lathiat> also dhcpbdb sucks
<ajmitch> rock
<Lathiat> it installs an allow all config for the system dbus
<Lathiat> e.g. anything can own anything
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so I need to restart avahi-daemon now?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: to do what?
<ajmitch> to run avahi-discover
<Lathiat> why would you?
<ajmitch> well..
<ajmitch>   File "dbus_bindings.pyx", line 379, in dbus_bindings.Connection.send_with_reply_and_block
<ajmitch> dbus_bindings.DBusException: The name org.freedesktop.Avahi was not provided by any .service files
<Lathiat> well that means your daemon is dead
<ajmitch> after running your dbus crack
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> it kicked it off the bus?
<Lathiat> it may ahve crashed
<Lathiat> 0.2 had a bug
<Lathiat> where i fyou have no interfaces up
<ajmitch> yeah
<Lathiat> and dhcp on the interface
<Lathiat> it crashes
<ajmitch> interfaces are up
* ajmitch is doing this via ssh
<Lathiat> so i just run that
<Lathiat> it doesnt kill the daemon
<ajmitch> ok, it's all working now
<Lathiat> so i dunno why yours did
<ajmitch> this was on a fresh install
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> right
<ajmitch> looks like my flatmate is still home
<Lathiat> so yeh
<Lathiat> youd need to start it
<Lathiat> ajmitch: hehe
<ajmitch> reflector is still working well then
<ajmitch> since it sees both wireless & wired
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: this side of the ditch is good :)
<Unfrgiven> my laptop arrived yesterday! its a dell XPS-2 :D
<ajmitch> great
<Lathiat> specs?
* ajmitch does feel very jealous now :)
<Unfrgiven> Pentium M 2.13GHz, 512 MB DDR2 RAM, 256 MB Geforce Go 6800 Ultra, 80 GB hdd
<ajmitch> yeah
<Unfrgiven> its the highest end dell model available!
<tseng> Unfrgiven: oh man
<Unfrgiven> i was shocked
<Unfrgiven> and its got a 17 inch screen. 1900x1200 native!
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> nice
* ajmitch thinks of his 1024x768
<Lathiat> i already got a big laptop so im glad i got something smaller
<Unfrgiven> www1.us.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspn_xps2
<Lathiat> thatd make a killer desktop replacement
* Lathiat flies to Unfrgiven's house and steals it
<Unfrgiven> yeah my current laptop is an inspiron 5150 which has a 3.2Ghz P4... so i was hoping for something smaller, but i definately aint complaining :)
<Unfrgiven> the XPS gets higher benchmarks than my p4-3.0Ghz 2GB RAM, 256MB X800 Pro desktop!
<ajmitch> dude, don't need to rub it in :P
<Lathiat> haha
<Unfrgiven> sorry, wasnt intentional
* Lathiat isnt fussed
<Unfrgiven> anyways, i should get back to work. i'll talk to you guys soon.
<bmonty> yeah, but how much does the XPS weigh?
<Lathiat> approximately "1 metric fuckload" ?
<bmonty> exactly
<hub_> can someone enlighten me on the last comment  at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=472
<hub_> 'cause it is a Mono binary
<tseng> alot of mono packages come with arch-specific glue libs
<tseng> if you have only dll/exe, its arch any
<hub_> it is dll/exe
<tseng> and he tells you you should change Build-Depends to Build-Depends-Indep in this case
<hub_> ah ok
<hub_> makes more sense
<hub_> sorry
<hub_> I'll update hugin first
<hub_> tseng: but arch any make a package i386 when build
<hub_> tseng: this could run on PowerPC verbatim
<tseng> we mean "all" then I guess
<tseng> i get them mixed up, since they seem to mean the same thing in english
<hub_> they don't
<hub_> any and all is not the same
<tseng> i know
<tseng> "i get them mixed up"
<hub_> ok make sense
<\sh> grmpf
<Nafallo> \sh: morning :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: yes..good morning...:(
<\sh> I just came back from office...
<\sh> I think I have to write a book: My Last Tax Adventure
<Nafallo> :-P
<\sh> at least I know now, that I can download commercial tax software :(
<ogra> \sh, err... arent you supposed to be on holiday ?
<\sh> ogra: I don't have a printer and I had to print out the tax documents
<ogra> gah
<\sh> never use "ElsterFormular" for Income Tax Stuff it doesn't work
<\sh> I tried 3 hours of getting it to say "Yes, the date 01.01.2004 - 30.04.2004 is a correct date"
<ogra> there is another project for linux ... approved by the ta office
<ogra> tax even
<\sh> after these 3 hours I was just p*ssed and downloaded buhl t@x software...
<ogra> its elster compatible
<\sh> yeah..buhl data
<\sh> but I downloaded the first time (and paid) the wrong software...t@x 2004 means: Income Tax Program for the Year 2003 :(
<ogra> a free project
<\sh> ah you mean this webbased stuff?
<ogra> nope... its tcl or something... form a uni
<ogra> i'd have to look it up in a big stack of linux magazines...
<\sh> ummm....name it, I use it...I paid this evening 30 euros for 2 bloody programs
<ogra> dunno in which one it was mentioned
<\sh> anyways...I just send my tax stuff to the tax department, printed the stuff via freepdfXP on this portege r200, transfered the pdf files to our company network and printed out there
<\sh> and now it's just 2:30 GMT+2 and I have to go early this morning to Siegburg to deliver my tax documents *argh*
<bddebian> Hey folks
<\sh> ok...going to bed now...i have to get up early...cu tomorrow
<ajmitch> good to see pitti fixing pgadmin3
<Nafallo> indeed :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: He is?
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, removing frmo unmet deps on wiki now
<bddebian> ajmitch: Nice.  pgaccess too?
<ajmitch> haven't seen that on -changes
<bddebian> Damn I need my upload rights.. :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: complain to Nafallo or someone
<ajmitch> or I can do stuff in ~4 hours
<Nafallo> what now? ;-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: bddebian wants you to upload crap again
<bddebian> Damn man, you make it sound like that is a bad thing..:'-(
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> bddebian: where is the debdiffs?
<bddebian> Nafallo: MOTUGLUTransitions
<bddebian> Nafallo: If you could look over the one I did for pefs pointless and the one I am about to post for drscheme, I would greatly appreciate too
<bddebian> ajmitch: Were you looking at poker3d?
<Nafallo> bddebian: read pointless, seems you rock! :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: no
<ajmitch> Nafallo: I read anyway
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK, I thought I you had said that,sorry
<ajmitch> no matter whose debdiff :)
<bddebian> Nafallo: ??
<Nafallo> ajmitch: huh? ofcourse. I verify that bddebian rocks! couldn't have done it without reading ;-)
<bddebian> Hmm, actually I think someone (ajmitch?) already finished off gl-117, kmatplot, and lightspeed??
<ajmitch> bddebian: no, not me
<ajmitch> you could check the sig on breezy changes to see
<slomo> bddebian: dholbach
<bddebian> Ohh, rockin'
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<bddebian> slomo: Have you ever gotten your upload rights?
<slomo> bddebian: i don't know ;) nobody told me anything so i think the answer is no... i will probably get them together with you :)
<bddebian> slomo: Well I may never get them.  I annoy elmo about as much as I annoy tseng :-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: you _don't_ rock!
<bddebian> Uh oh
<bddebian> :-(
<bddebian> What'd I do?
<Nafallo> bddebian: I need a pastebin, hold on ;-)
<slomo> bddebian: i annoy elmo too ;)
<Nafallo> bddebian: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2024
<bddebian> I wasn't sure if all that config.* crap even needed to be there
<bddebian> slomo: Did he ever sync your childsplay?
<ajmitch> yes, childsplay is in
<ajmitch> ouch, that's one messy rejection
<bddebian> One reason I prefer just diff over debdiff at times :-)
<slomo> bddebian: childsplay?
<ajmitch> bddebian: debdiff is what works
<bddebian> slomo: Isn't that what you wanted elmo to sync or am I on crack again?
<ajmitch> bddebian: if you break it, then it's a bigger problem
<slomo> bddebian: nope... i want ffmpeg and some other stuff in multiverse and some other binary packages deleted ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Break what?
<bddebian> slomo: Oh sorry.
<slomo> bddebian: np :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: you break the world
<ajmitch> and everyone cries
<slomo> ajmitch?
<bddebian> Nah I just break the Universe!! ;-P
<bddebian> Nafallo: Want me to fix that debdiff?
<bddebian> Hello LaserJock, how's it coming?
<LaserJock> well, I have some questions about ghemical
<LaserJock> I worked through dependecies and such today at work and found that ghemical depends on libghemical
<LaserJock> now, libghemical is in Debian unstable along with the version of ghemical that has the unmet dep
<Lathiat> LaserJock: and?
<LaserJock> so basically, if we took the .debs from Debian unstable I think everything would be fine
<bddebian> LaserJock: Have you tried to build the Debian unstable version?
<Lathiat> the problem is that the current version is failing to build
<Lathiat> (last version that built is 1.1)
<Lathiat> we have 1.5 in source
<LaserJock> well, that's the thing. I think that they are missing a dep and really we need to bump the version of ghemical up
<Lathiat> and its failign to build be of libghemical-dev
<LaserJock> we need 1.9 to get gtk2
<Lathiat> LaserJock: ooh
<Lathiat> LaserJock: thatd be cool
<Lathiat> ..
<Lathiat> where the hell does libghemical come from
<Lathiat> or is that a package we need to sync
<Lathiat> thats new
<Nafallo> bddebian: I won't touch it before you tell me you've done that ;-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: Can I just hack out that garbage or did I actually do something wrong?
<bddebian> Nafallo: Can you look at the drscheme one in the mean time?
<Lathiat> LaserJock: only 1.5 is in debian
<LaserJock> well, I found that to get ghemical 1.9 (or 1.5) we need libghemical. and to get libghemical we need mopac7 (in Debian unstable), mpqc (in ubuntu), and libopenbabel(also in ubuntu)
<Nafallo> bddebian: no idea :-). I just saw alot of patches failing :-P
<Lathiat> ok i see
<Lathiat> LaserJock: so yes, we wneed to sync libghemical
<LaserJock> in other words, if we just want ghemical 1.5 we just need to get libghemical from Debian unstable
<Lathiat> rigt
<Lathiat> so we just need to ask elmo
<Lathiat> i can do that if you like
<LaserJock> but, the libghemical in Debian I think has a fatal flaw because it doesn't use MOPAC7 wich is pretty neccesary for it to be useful
<Lathiat> oh?
<Lathiat> LaserJock: does it just need a build-dep or what
<LaserJock> well, it  is a flag in the compilation that they haven't set
<Lathiat> how much functionality does this remove?
<LaserJock> a lot
<LaserJock> basically, I wouldn't use it if it didn't have it
<Lathiat> i used to use this program
<Lathiat> it was rather nifty
<LaserJock> mopac7 is the molecular mechanics part. mpqc is the quantum mechanical part
<Lathiat> ah
<LaserJock> without mopact you could look at your molecules, but you couldn't do much with them
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> what package is that in?
<Lathiat> libopenbabel?
<LaserJock> the thing is, mopac7 is in Debian unstable so I don't know why they didn't use it
<LaserJock> it is just mopac7
<Lathiat> ooh i see
<LaserJock> the old ghemical had it built in I think
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> i'll try get them
<Lathiat> and build them
<Lathiat> and see what happens
<ajmitch> ah, azeem is the ghemical maintainer
<ajmitch> interesting
<LaserJock> well, I'm building them currently with pbuilder
<LaserJock> I am just trying to get the hang of this packaging thing :-)
<Lathiat> hehe
<Lathiat> pbuildering will b ea little fun
<Lathiat> cus you have to stuck in the new mopac7 packages
<Lathiat> i have no idea how to do that
<LaserJock> me neither
<ajmitch> looks like the maintainer of ghemical is gone for the night
<ajmitch> otherwise you could ask him about it
<jsgotangco> hi all
<LaserJock> what about bumping the version up to 0.9? The problem is that it is not in Debian.
<Lathiat> what isnt in debian?
<LaserJock> 0.9
<LaserJock> of ghemical
<Lathiat> 0.9 of whwat
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> is it needed?
<Lathiat> 1.9 i assume you mean
<ajmitch> LaserJock: so file a bug in debian
<LaserJock> well, it is gtk2 instead of gtk1
<Lathiat> well, thats not -needed-
<Lathiat> LaserJock: probably best to have a achat to the maintainer
<Lathiat> ask why mopac isnt used
<Lathiat> and why 1.9 isnt there
<LaserJock> yeah, ok
<bddebian> How the hell do you troubleshoot patching problems?? :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: you don't, you fix them ;)
<Lathiat> bddebian: haha
<LaserJock> well, mopac7 from debian unstable built in pbuilder and installed ok, I think
<Lathiat> bd	whats the problem
<Lathiat> LaserJock: yeh here too
* Lathiat now builds libghemical
<bddebian> Lathiat: Just fuzz/fail stuff but it makes no sense
<Lathiat> bddebian: patch probably isnt in the right patch level?
<Lathiat> and if theres like files with the same name it will get confused
<Lathiat> patches need to be from the root of the tree
<bddebian> Everything succeeded but the debian/rules portion
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well how do I "fix" them then???
<ajmitch> bddebian: depends on what's wrong
<ajmitch> I usually just look over it by eye
<ajmitch> sometimes it's tab/space mixups
<bddebian> I am and it looks correct
<bddebian> Ohhh, a tab maybe.. Hmm
<LaserJock> Lathiat: so should I email the Debian maintainer, Michael Banck?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes, could be best to file a wishlist bug
<ajmitch> in debian
<LaserJock> well, I got libghemical built and installed
<LaserJock> is there a way with pbuilder to build a package when one of the dependencies is something that is not in the repos?
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK, I fixed the tab/space issue but same errors :-(
<ajmitch> LaserJock: best way is to put them in a local repository yourself, and reference that repository from within pbuilder
<ajmitch> which take a bit of tweaking
<LaserJock> hmm, so would it be easier to do it without pbuilder?
<ajmitch> maybe
<bddebian> Ah-ha
<bddebian> Is succeeded with FUZZ X OK?
<bddebian> Nafallo: Still here?
<Nafallo> bddebian: yepp :-(
<Nafallo> s/:-(/:-)/
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: Would you mind trying pointless again?
<Nafallo> bddebian: nope :-)
<bddebian> You are a man of many words ;-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: debdiff on the same place? :-)
<bddebian> Aye
<Nafallo> bddebian: it's just that it's feels pointless ;-)
<bddebian> lol
<Nafallo> hehe, only fuzz on debian/rules now :-P
* Nafallo kicks pdebuild
<Nafallo> dpkg-buildpackage: source package is pointless
<Nafallo> dpkg-buildpackage: source version is 0.5-5ubuntu3
<Nafallo> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Barry deFreese <bddebian@comcast.net>
<Nafallo>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Nafallo> debian/rules:36: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Nafallo> lol!
<Nafallo> :-)
<ajmitch> yay
<slomo> probably spaces instead of tab or somethin similar ;)
<ajmitch> as said before
<bddebian> Bah fuxx0r
* Nafallo kicks of again ;-)
<Nafallo> patching file src/primitive.h
<Nafallo> Hunk #1 FAILED at 106.
<Nafallo> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file src/primitive.h.rej
<Nafallo> make: *** [patch-stamp]  Error 1
<Nafallo> bddebian: could you run it through a pbuilder next time please? :-P
<ajmitch> I guess the clean target doesn't properly unpatch
* Nafallo finds pointless pointless till barry runned it through his own pbuilder ;-)
* ajmitch waits for the preview installer to download
<bddebian> This frickin' sucks
<bddebian> Nafallo: Did you happen to try the drscheme debdiff?
<Nafallo> bddebian: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2026
<slomo> bddebian: are you testing your stuff in pbuilder?
<bddebian> fuck
* ajmitch always uses pbuilder on the .dsc created
* Nafallo usually does pdebuild and debsign
<Nafallo> I don't care to sign unbuildable stuff :-P
<ajmitch> pdebuild makes the tree dirty
* ajmitch does debuild -S first, then uses that .dsc 
<Nafallo> what's the diffrence?
<ajmitch> pbuilder build builds out of tree
<ajmitch> unpacks it in the location specified by your config
<bddebian> This is utter bullshit
<ajmitch> bddebian: but so much fun
<khermans> how can i submit our package into the repos?
<ajmitch> what package?
<khermans> nzbget
<ajmitch> the general procedure is to put it up for review
<khermans> on sourceforge
<ajmitch> and we give you feedback, get things fixed, and once it's ready, it can be imported
<ajmitch> "As of 2004-10-08 10:20, this project is no longer under active development. "
<ajmitch> that doesn't look promising at all
<bddebian> can some PLEASE help me fix this soI understand wtf is going on??
<khermans> ajmitch, hehe
<khermans> ajmitch, actually that was set by the old maintainer
<ajmitch> ok, so it's being worked on again?
<khermans> ajmitch, yes, we just release new versions recently
<ajmitch> yeah, good
<ajmitch> so is there a package built for it?
<khermans> 0.2.3 sept 5, 2005
<ajmitch> a debian package, that is
<khermans> ajmitch, i have not built a deb, dont know how you guys run that process
<ajmitch> I see tarballs there
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> either you could learn it, or put up some details on wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates to ask for people to package it :)
<ajmitch> however that list is fairly long
<khermans> ajmitch, learn it?  you mean actually writing the deb file by hand?
<khermans> ajmitch, isnt there a util to package it up?
<ajmitch> there are ways to help you get started
<ajmitch> but you still need to tailor it to your package
<khermans> ajmitch, is there an online HOWTO or something
<ajmitch> eg https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingTips
<khermans> ajmitch, how long from submitting it for review to getting it in there officially?
<ajmitch> Debian New Maintainer's guide is a start
<ajmitch> khermans: depends on how much work it needs
<ajmitch> it may not get in for breezy, depending on how busy we are, too
<khermans> ajmitch, thx for info -- will investigate and come back later dude :-)
<ajmitch> ok
<bddebian> OK, who do I have to beg, what do I have to do??? :'-(
<slomo> bddebian: me tomorrow when no one else wanted to until then ;)
<slomo> gn8 everybody :)
<Nafallo> slomo: night
<bddebian> Gnight slomo
<ajmitch> bddebian: I'm free in maybe 2 hours to sit down & help out
<ajmitch> but I guess you'll be gone by then
<bddebian> Probably :-(
<ajmitch> debian BSP coming up this weekend
<ajmitch> so we might be able to merge a few fixes
<ajmitch> yay, might get pam 0.79 in unstable soon, it's the other main part i want for selinux
<ajmitch> hello rob^
<rob^> hi ajmitch
<bddebian> OK I think I almost have it.  What is malformed patch at line 80 mean?
<bddebian> Bah, I give up for the night.  Gnight folks.
<wickedpuppy> hi guys does anyone knows how is /lib/modules/<kernel> is generated ? by what program ?
* robitaille has been wondering about these /lib/modules/...errors on the console in breezy
<tritium> robitaille, video/console modules?
<robitaille> yes
<wickedpuppy> eh then you know how are those generated ? i am making initrd and in my kernel module fs , there is no ext3
<wickedpuppy> does that mean my kernel won't support ext3 ?
<tritium> wickedpuppy, dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r), and you'll see that the modules are in that package
<wickedpuppy> eh no .. i downloaded kernel source from kernel.org and using genkernel to make kernel + initrd
<tritium> you're not happy with ubuntu kernel images or kernel source?
<wickedpuppy> nope my work requires me to build a live cd with specific kernel
<tritium> ok
<wickedpuppy> thats why
<wickedpuppy> if not use /vmlinuz
<tritium> bed time
<siretart> morning folks
<siretart> ajmitch: I'm now off for a week, holidays.
<siretart> ajmitch: can you please ask elmo about syncing darcs from unstable? I verified it builds in breezy
<siretart> thank you, and have a great week, folks!
<dholbach> good morning
<robitaille> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey robitaille :)
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey andrew
<ajmitch> how are you?
<dholbach> i'm fine, thanks :)
<dholbach> how are you? :)
<ajmitch> almost alive
<ajmitch> but it's friday night here
<ajmitch> so I'm allowed to sleep soon ;)
<dholbach> hehe
<ajmitch> what have you been up to this week?
<dholbach> i uploaded the new gnome with seb, reviewed a couple of packages, did some bits of bug triage
<ajmitch> great
* ajmitch tries to think if he did any ubuntu stuff..
* jsgotangco thinks as well
<ajmitch> well I know I made a few uploads
<ajmitch> & bug closing
<dholbach> you absolutely did
<ajmitch> & debian uploads
<ajmitch> & unfinished meeting minutes :)
<jsgotangco> i just bummed around
<torkel> Mithrandir: ping?
<Mithrandir> pong
<torkel> Mithrandir: is there any ia32-lib universe package?
<ajmitch> sigh, I got the rejection email already
<Mithrandir> torkel: there's ia32-libs in main
<torkel> Mithrandir: I need to run a HP 32-bit only binary (cli for Smart Array) on an AMD64, that depends on libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 which comes from universe :-(
<Mithrandir> torkel: you could just download the i386 deb and unpack that in the right place
<torkel> Mithrandir: yeah. Guess I'm just lazy :-)
<Mithrandir> torkel: I really don't want to create more ia32-libs-style packages; they're hideous
<torkel> Mithrandir: yeah
<torkel> just thought I should ask :-)
<ajmitch> hi koke
<koke> hi all! :)
<ajmitch> how are you?
<dholbach> hey koke
<dholbach> how's it going?
<jsgotangco> hey
<ajmitch> dholbach! :)
<koke> well, playing with rubyonrails :)
<\sh> moins
<dholbach> hey \sh
<\sh> just eating sth...coming back from tax department :(
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMeeting-2005-09-07
<ajmitch> please fix up & add in comments before I send it out :)
<\sh> go from me very good
<Lathiat> there was a meeting 2 days ago?
<Lathiat> bah
<ajmitch> Lathiat: yes..
<\sh> wiki.ubuntu.com/Calendar ;)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: well it was at 6am your time, again ;)
<ajmitch> so you probably would have still been up
<Lathiat> you mean 4am
<Lathiat> thing is, i proabably was up ;p
<ajmitch> 22:00UTC?
<ajmitch> ok, updated with names of people who were present
<ajmitch> (judging solely by names of people who spoke up at least once) ;)
* ajmitch updates the calendar for the bug love day
<ajmitch> any volunteers to send out the mail & organise this bug day in a week?
<\sh> bddebian volunteered, right?
<ajmitch> not that I saw
<ajmitch> I'll ask him when I see him
<\sh> i don't recall this issue
<ajmitch> no, but we need to get onto it in the next couple of days :)
<ajmitch> I can write up an email, I guess
<\sh> ok...yeah..we will ;)
<ajmitch> ubuntu-users & ubuntu-devel, who else needs to hear?
<\sh> kubuntu-devel?
* ajmitch hopes the main guys don't get annoyed by a flood of new bugs
<\sh> hehe
<ajmitch> but I think the community running a bug day should be reasonable
<ajmitch> there's a debian one this weekend
<\sh> ogra: ping is it ok with tomorrow? :)
<ogra> \sh, sure :)
<\sh> cool
<HiddenWolf> bug day, nice. :)
<HiddenWolf> But rather have people go through the list of NEED INFO bugs, so they can actually get fixed for a change?
<HiddenWolf> People report bugs, but register with email accounts they don't check, spamfilter eats bugzilla mails, so a lot of bugs stay open indefinatly waiting for some useful information.
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: we'll mainly focus on universe
<ajmitch> since we're MOTUs
<ajmitch> but we'll do what we can
<HiddenWolf> Expand it. :)
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: sure, get us 10x more people with twice as much time
<HiddenWolf> the same goes for malone btw. Now the number of bugs is managable.
<HiddenWolf> debug the bugs. :)
<ajmitch> we're still stretched fairly thin here :)
<HiddenWolf> I know. I'd be happy to help, if I can get the time.
<ajmitch> #ubuntu-bugs, 17th Sept
<ajmitch> details will follow in a mail in the next day or two :)
<HiddenWolf> Ugh, I've got a party and a dentists appointment on the 16th. I guess I'll be busted. :)
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: you'll be fine ;)
<ajmitch> we'll still have plenty of work in the days following
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, I'm not a programmer just yet, trying to be tho. ;)
<ajmitch> you don't need to be a programmer to follow up on bugs
<HiddenWolf> I know, I'm browsing bugzilla now.
<HiddenWolf> filing and following up on random people's bugs.
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> good to hear :)
<HiddenWolf> Well yeah, there are bugs open that everyone has noticed, but still up as NEED INFO. That's just dumb.
<ajmitch> NEEDINFO in order to solve
<HiddenWolf> We'd have ntp timing out on all pc's with a bit of latency due to the original reporter not following up with the requested information, for example.
* \sh needs something to decrease the blood pressure..
* ajmitch needs a drink
<slomo> godd morning ;)
<ajmitch> hi slomo
<ajmitch> how are you?
<slomo> extremly tired :/ i better get back to bed later ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> stayed up too late last night?
<slomo> yes... 5:XY and i'm awake since 10:00 because of some people working to loud in the neighborhood :/
<slomo> btw... what happened to breezy-changes? almost nothing the laster hours...
<HiddenWolf> slomo, preview freeze, bugfix modes. :)
<slomo> oh... no, broken fetchmail :) there were some changes ;)
<ajmitch> party on in flat next door, I won't be getting any sleep for awhile
<\sh> ajmitch: me needs a drink as well..
<ajmitch> yeah, for different reason :)
<HiddenWolf> can anyone here give me a rundown on how to get a decent backtrace?
<jbailey> HiddenWolf: The trick is often to get it to die before it dies.
<jbailey> backtraces in gdb often have the problem that they're trying to get the information *after* the stack has already been corrupted.
<jbailey> use 'break' to set the breakpoint at some time when you know it works, then get it closer and closer to the mark that you want, and step/next until you get to the failure point and can see what's happening.
<pef> hello !
<Nafallo> morning pef.
<pef> Nafallo: thanks for uploading my debdiffs :)
<Nafallo> pef: no problem :-). but poker3d didn't build here.
<ajmitch> hi pef, Nafallo
<Nafallo> morning ajmitch :-)
<ajmitch> so what should I work on now?
<ajmitch> since I won't be getting any sleep
<pef> ajmitch: hello :)
<pef> Nafallo: within pbuilder ?
<Nafallo> pef: yes, something about bad libX something. I could run it again ;-)
* Nafallo kicks pbuilder off
<ajmitch> hi ivoks
<ivoks> colony4 doesn't boot on one 30 computers!
<ivoks> on 30, not one :)
<ajmitch> tried preview?
<ivoks> no
<ajmitch> what doesn't work?
<ivoks> it detects disks and stops
<ivoks> kernel freezes
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> nasty
<ivoks> sata disks
<ivoks> but, netboot works
<ajmitch> test preview, file bugs :)
<ivoks> with netboot i have another problem - doesn't support yukon ethernet :)
<ajmitch> I think there was stuff fixed about that before preview
<ajmitch> aha
<ivoks> where is preview?
<slomo> jbailey: ping
<ajmitch> releases.ubuntu.com, iirc
<jbailey> slomo: pong
<ajmitch> jeff! :)
<jbailey> andrew!
<Nafallo> ivoks: CC.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> Nafallo is that http?
<Nafallo> ivoks: yes
<Nafallo> ivoks: and CC = CountryCode :-)
<ivoks> lol
<slomo> jbailey: i can't plug a serial cable into the ibook... it has no serial interface ;) but are you sure the drivers are not built into the kernel? the first message about a ramdisk is in the line over the panic where it says incomplete write (or when that is fixed) found ramdisk at block 0 or something similar
<Nafallo> \sh: ping
<\sh> Nafallo: pong
<Nafallo> \sh: got any changes for gajim?
<Nafallo> \sh: I'm planning to add sv.po ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: no :(
<\sh> Nafallo: do it ;)
<Nafallo> pef: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2041
<Nafallo> \sh: :-)
<pef> Nafallo: thanks !
<pef> Nafallo: works for me and builds into pbuilder, strange :] 
<Nafallo> pef: hmm :-/
<ivoks> Nafallo there is no hr.releases :) and no uk.releases
<ivoks> i'm using jigdo now :/
<ivoks> i'm afraid this is useless... i'm sure installation kernel doesn't support yukon ethernet...
<Nafallo> ivoks: well, uk is releases.ubuntu.com. I thought you knew the datacenter was UK? :-)
<Nafallo> ivoks: se. has 2.4Gbit/s IIRC ;-)
<ivoks> Nafallo hm... then it's too slow...
<ivoks> thanks
<\sh> ivoks: what about yukon?
<Nafallo> np :-)
<\sh> ivoks: marvel yukon sk98lin driver are not in the kernel, will never be...they're rewriting the stuff and skge runs only with some yukons
<ivoks> eh..
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> i have yukon cards here
<ivoks> and wanted to do kickstart install
<ivoks> without CD
<\sh> ivoks: so u have to tweak your initrd just like me for the r200
<ivoks> damn...
<ivoks> \sh could you guide me on that?
<ivoks> i know how to do it
<ivoks> but every time i get kernel panic :)
<\sh> ivoks: you compile the upstream sk98lin drivers as patch into your kernel
<\sh> 2.6.12 it is
<ivoks> i even compiled kernel with yukon driver
<ivoks> ok, did that
<\sh> with the orig yukon driver in the kernel? skge doesn't work ;) u need the drivers from syskonnect
<ivoks> it works with this driver
<\sh> ok....
<ivoks> i had linux on this machines before
<\sh> then...
<\sh> do it  as module ;)
<ivoks> ok
<\sh> copy the initrd.gz from <cdrom mntpoint>/install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz to a better place
<\sh> then gunzip initrd.gz
<\sh> mkdir initrdmntpoint
<ivoks> mount :)
<\sh> sudo mount -o loop initrd initrdmntpoint
<\sh> cp <fromdir>/skge.ko initrdmntpoint/lib/modules/2.6.12-*/kernel/drivers/net/<eventually skge dir>/skge.ko
<\sh> umount initrdmntpoint
<\sh> gzip initrd
<\sh> cp initrd.gz <cdrom mntpoint>/install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> i tought i can't write to initrd :)
<ivoks> silly me
<\sh> its a ramdisk ;)
<ivoks> i mixed it up with iso :)
<ivoks> eh... Makefile should produce -8-386
<\sh> no
<\sh> u have to adjust the Makefile
<ivoks> right
<ivoks> or do append version in kernel
<\sh> adjust the makefile...so the module version symbols are ok..
<ivoks> thanks
<\sh> but i needed it the last time with 2.6.12-3 /-4
<\sh> after this no more
<ivoks> thanks for the initrd trick
<\sh> it's a bad hack dude
<ivoks> other stuff i know allready
<\sh> officially ubuntu doesn't work with new marvel yukons :( which are in need of the syskonnect driver, but as fabbione said: it's a mess to integrate this filth into the kernel...and they're rewriting sk98lin from scratch
<\sh> ;)
<ivoks> np
<ivoks> but for some, driver that is in kernel, works
<ivoks> \sh did you try install with kickstart?
<\sh> ivoks: pxe boot
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> on other machines everything vent fine
<\sh> ivoks: pxe is booting via dhcp and tftpd
<ivoks> except, i had to partition it manually
<\sh> but to pull the packages from the install media I need a network connection for the apache connect
<ivoks> \sh yes, and then you add something like ks=http://somewhere/ks.cfg
<\sh> if you want preseeding
<\sh> i do a normal install via pxe
<ivoks> i do... it's 30 machines :)
<ivoks> no, make that 50
<\sh> but you can adjust the partioning in the preseed file
<ivoks> 30 aren't working :)
<ivoks> i did
<ivoks> that's the problem...
<\sh> u explained it on -devel?
<ivoks> no, i tried today
<ivoks> i have to test it one more time
<ivoks> tryed
<ivoks> ah, i know where is problem
<ivoks> there are two partitions... not free space on disk
<sjmorgan> is this the place to ask questions about multiverse or just universe?
<ivoks> so, it couldn't create partitions
<ivoks> sjmorgan about development?
<sjmorgan> well i have 2 questions, 1 of which is about multiverse
<sjmorgan> i'm wondering where the mplayer packages have gone basically
<sjmorgan> there only seems to be one for amd64
<sjmorgan> i'm using breezy btw
<ivoks> sjmorgan mplayer-586
<ivoks> not just mplayer
<sjmorgan> hrrm weird, but thanks
<sjmorgan> i did an apt-cache search mplayer and got nothing
<ivoks> try again
<sjmorgan> wtf
<ajmitch>      1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu7 0
<ajmitch>        1200 http://10.18.1.1 breezy/multiverse Packages
<ajmitch> works for me(tm)
<sjmorgan> yeah it works here now :/
<ajmitch> yes I have weird apt pinning ;)
<sjmorgan> well my other question is would it be possible to pull in quodlibet 0.12 from debian?
<sjmorgan> i'm assuming that's where you source it from
<ivoks> panic
<ivoks> preview doesn't work too :)
<sjmorgan> ?
<\sh> ok...i will sleep for 1 1/2 hour...my system has to calm down ;-)
<bddebian> Heya
<dholbach> hey bddebian :)
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Morning dholbach, ajmitch
<bddebian> So which of you have time to help me fix this fscking debdiff? :)
<ajmitch> it's only 2am here, why not?
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: have a beer
* ajmitch has nothing better to do on a friday night
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: I think I might need one :)
<jsgotangco> let us drown ourselvess ia sea of  debauchey
<bddebian> ajmitch: 2am is that all? :-)
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: heh
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, I'm lying in bed using the laptop
* ajmitch wonders if there's any beer in the fridge
<ajmitch> bddebian: so do you have a debdiff for me to look at?
* ajmitch guesses bddebian is in family-mode ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: SOrry, actually "work" mode :-)
<ajmitch> ah ok
<bddebian> ajmitch: http://www.bddebian.com/packages/ubuntu/pointless/
<ajmitch> wasn't sure if you'd be at work yet or not
<ajmitch> the debdiff itself would have been nicer :P
<bddebian> It's the only file in that dir, sheesh
<bddebian> http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/packages/ubuntu/pointless/pointless_0.5-5ubuntu3.debdiff
<ajmitch> yes, so I had to open firefox, copy url, go to terminal, paste url to wget :)
<bddebian> That's what I do :-)
<ajmitch> ugh
<bddebian> ugh?
* ajmitch is already in terminal for irc
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> patching file pointless-0.5/debian/control
<ajmitch> patching file pointless-0.5/debian/rules
<ajmitch> Hunk #1 succeeded at 31 with fuzz 2.
<ajmitch> Hunk #2 succeeded at 49 with fuzz 1.
<ajmitch> patching file pointless-0.5/debian/patches/gcc4_build_fix.patch
<ajmitch> patch: **** malformed patch at line 82:
<ajmitch> that's what you're getting at the moment, right?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yes :'-(
<ajmitch> fun
* ajmitch will try & get it working..
<ajmitch> ok, splitdiff still gives a malformed patch
<ajmitch> ok, fixed that part
<ajmitch> must have been a missing line of context, because adjusting the +1,15 to +1,14 worked
<ajmitch> have to see if it builds now :)
<ajmitch> ok, patch fails, no huge surprises there
<bddebian> ajmitch: What do you mean no surprise?? :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: well the patch would probably have been broken in debian/patches
<ajmitch> so fixing the debdiff doesn't mean I fixed the other patch
<bddebian> The patch works, just the diff is b0rked for some reason. :-(
<ajmitch> nah
<ajmitch> I checked the patch in the BTS against your one
<ajmitch> differing tab/space
<ajmitch> so I've stuck that one in & it's working
* ajmitch does a test build to make sure
<ajmitch> bddebian: good news is that it builds cleanly
<bddebian> ajmitch: I originally did this with the patch from BTS
<ajmitch> well it got munged
<ajmitch> want me to upload now?
<HiddenWolf> So, is there any motu-specific documentation for the starting programmer? :)
<ajmitch> you don't need to be a programmer to do MOTU work
<ajmitch> it's mainly packaging
<ajmitch> some scripting involved, sometimes fixing buggy code..
<bddebian> HiddenWolf: It's just slave labor.. ;-P
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, it helps if you understand at least the basics, I presume. :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: essentially
<HiddenWolf> bddebian, I'm familiar with the concept, thanks. :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Sure, please but I really need to understand why it didn't work since I seem to have a similar problem with the patch I did for drscheme
<ajmitch> there are a number of wiki pages like PackagingTips, MOTUWannabeTips
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, so where do I start?
* ajmitch points above
<ajmitch> at this stage we're mainly fixing up as many packages as we can before release
<ajmitch> lists of stuff to do on MOTUTodo
<HiddenWolf> You guys should have a start page, much like /UserDocumentation
<bddebian> HiddenWolf: Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseUnmetDeps for work but the two wiki's that ajmitch pointed out
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: feel free to write one, like /MOTU ?
<ajmitch> 2 of the urls listed so far are in the topic
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, I'm planning an /ThingsThatChaseMeFromUbuntuLinux ;)
<ajmitch> HiddenWolf: ok
<HiddenWolf> I was sorely tempted for an rm -rf / yesterday.
<ajmitch> why?
<HiddenWolf> OOo choked on a critical .ppt, and I couldn't get evince to work nicely with any of my school's pdfs so far.
<ajmitch> aha
<HiddenWolf> I'm missing features, and my printer is mising half it's functionality.
<HiddenWolf> Starting next week I'll have 3/4 lectures a week with 20-40 sheets a piece. Either in ppt or in pdf. I need to be able to print those, preferably 4-8 a page.
<HiddenWolf> Can't have OOO choke on the excel sheets that explain economical theory either...
<ajmitch> heh, fun :)
<ajmitch> sadly, it's not in our area of fixits
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, I know.
<HiddenWolf> OOO is just a POS that should be banned, as far as I'm concerned. poppler is so buggy that I can't believe they use it as default evince backend.
<HiddenWolf> And Cups, what shall I say...
<HiddenWolf> sending a job to my printer, and not popping up errors, yet not reaching the printer either. That's just sad.
<HiddenWolf> I can print now, as long as I stick to 1 page/page and non-duplex, which isn't what I got the printer for. :P
* ajmitch checks to see if this channel is #ubuntu-rant now
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, no, that's where I go loose. ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> I'd love to see that one ;)
<HiddenWolf> *g*
<pef_aw> Nafallo: pbuilder log of poker3d http://dev.erodia.net/tmp/poker3d_pbuilder.log
<bddebian> poker3d.. w00t
<pef_aw> huh ?
<Nafallo> pef_aw: strange, I'll kick it again after blam :-)
<bddebian> pef: Hey, I hope you don't mind me looking at pointless and drscheme
<pef> bddebian: I'm back from work, I'm looking at rightly now :)
<bddebian> pef: I think ajmitch may have uploaded the pointless fix already
<ajmitch> not yet
<ajmitch> will do now
<bddebian> Ohh
<bddebian> Got to install some software, bbiam
<pef> ok, so I look for drscheme
<pef> have to leave again :/
<ajmitch> night all
<tseng> bye
<slomo> night ajmitch :)
<\sh> re
<\sh> grmpf...dircproxy restart
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<\sh> hey bddebian
<\sh> brb
<jsgotangco> HiddenWolf: nice wiki page heh
<HiddenWolf> jsgotangco, yeah, I'll update it with my own experience in a bit, but yesterday I figured out that cups, evince and OOO make me totally unproductive.
<jsgotangco> i was like wtf at the start
<jsgotangco> but i was reading it a bit..
<HiddenWolf> Before classes started, for one subject, I had about 20 .docs, pdfs and ppt/xls to go over. Evince and OOo didn't like that.
<\sh> ok..what do i need for this evening? some beer...some pringles....iron maiden....and emacs
<\sh> that means I have to hurry to the shop
<Nafallo> \sh: make that use_gpg_agent-option for Gajim graphical :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: I want to integrate launchpad stuff this evening and then tweaking the ui
<\sh> it's weekend ;)
<Nafallo> \sh: rock on, I'll probably be her to help out. deps: girlfriends mood ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: don't worry...gf comes first ,-)
<\sh> k...hurring to the shop ;)
<bddebian> \sh: Emacs?? WTF.  Nano baby ;-)
<jsgotangco> he's only paying homage to the one true editor
<jsgotangco> heh
<slomo> bddebian: nano? what do you want to do with nano? ;)
<bddebian> slomo: nano r0x j00 baby ;-)
<LaserJock> heah guys, I got a reply from the Debian ghemical maintainer
<ivoks> check out spam i got today :)
<ivoks> From: 	webmaster@ubuntu.com
<ivoks> To: 	ivoks@ubuntu.com
<bddebian> LaserJock: And?
<ivoks> :)
<slomo> ivoks: lol :) what was written in the mail?
<bddebian> ivoks: Nice one :-)
<ivoks> Dear user ivoks,
<ivoks> You have successfully updated the password of your Ubuntu account.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> If you did not authorize this change or if you need assistance with your account, please contact Ubuntu customer service at: webmaster@ubuntu.com
<jsgotangco> hahah
<slomo> hmm
<jsgotangco> i haven't received any ubuntu spam yet
<ivoks> let's see where did it came from
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> lol!
<ivoks> pcchip, croatian magazine :)
<LaserJock> He said the MOPAC wasn't built into libghemcial because it didn't play well with gcc-4.0 and said that he had looked at the latest version of ghemical (1.9) briefly but didn't have much success
<ivoks> oh, now they'll hear me :)
<jsgotangco> nice
<\sh> back
<\sh> i hope it will rain tonight..this humidity is evil
<slomo> \sh++ :)
<\sh> slomo: prost :)
<slomo> ah, you have a beer now too? ;)
<\sh> yeah...and just I start emacs ,)
<slomo> \sh: prost :)
<LaserJock> I think I might try to fiddle around with the Debian source packages for mopac and libghemical today at work. I was able to get both of them to build with pbuilder last night but I want to see if I can get the MOPAC support built into libghemical.
<slomo> what do you want to do with emacs? just fixing some stuff?
<\sh> slomo: hacking gajim ;)
<slomo> \sh: what exactly? :)
<\sh> launchpad integration
<slomo> good idea... did you and Nafallo convice the devs that launchpad is useful for them? ;)
<\sh> slomo: I think they understood..they're only a bit pissed because of their not imported .po files
<slomo> \sh: hmm... but they are imported now afaik ;) https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/+series/main/+translations
<\sh> nice :()
<LaserJock> Is there a reason why libghemical is not in universe?
<slomo> LaserJock: no idea... probably just forgotten... maybe tell elmo about it or something
<LaserJock> hmm, ok. I think that ghemical would be fixed (kinda)  if we got libghemical built
<\sh> slomo: they're ok with it :)
<\sh> slomo: you can join them on gajim@conferences.jabber.no ;)
<slomo> \sh: i know... i was there yesterday :)
<Nafallo> \sh: he talked to them about avahi :-)
<\sh> ah ;)
<LaserJock> ok, dumb question. I can't find any contact info (email address) for elmo? Does anybody have that?
<Nafallo> LaserJock: tried elmo@ubuntu.com?
<LaserJock> no, doh
<bddebian> Actually I think it's james.troup@...
<LaserJock> ok, thanks guys
<\sh> ok...dchroot and compile gajim
<\sh> gnarf...76MB to update
<j^> current version of dhcdbd in universe has some nasty security issues and i found a new upstream version in fedoras srpms which i just packaged for ubuntu http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/dhcdbd_1.8-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<j^> should i dput it to revu?
<\sh> what is dhcdbd?
<j^> oh and how can i remove something from revu? dpull?
<\sh> archive
<slomo> j^: tell some motu to remove it ;) what do you want to be removed?
<j^> dhcdbd provides a dbus interface to dhclient, so applications such as
<j^>  NetworkManager can query and control dhclient.
<j^> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=561 since i have a new version 1.8 i would rather upload
<j^> code wise the biggest change is a new dbus system.d file which does not allow everything to everyone
<\sh> j^: problem is..if network manager is ever hitting main...dhcpbd needs to go to main too
<slomo> j^: just upload the new version... revu will handle this
<j^> \sh true, still current version has a security bugt
<j^> slomo ok
<j^> \sh im also fine with sending patches, or just pointing out that a newer version its at http://bootlab.org/~j/NetworkManager-breezy/
<j^> its rather confusing to have universe packages that are not universe packages because they might end up in main at some point
<j^> and thus its not possible to fix bugs in them
<\sh> j^: why? the issue is only: nothing in main can depend on packages in universe
<j^> \sh ????
<j^> \sh network-manager depends on dhcdbd
<j^> also the broken version in universe
<j^> and it will always depend on it
<\sh> j^: network-manager is also universe....but if you want to bring network-manager to main, all dependencies have to be in main as well
<j^> \sh sure, but thats not relevant here
<\sh> j^: not now ;)
<ivoks> nm is.. ah...
<\sh> ivoks: fire ...
<ivoks> network manager hangs if laptop is put to sleep
<ivoks> you have to restart dbus and kill -9 nm-applet
<j^> \sh i do not see how it will ever an issue. my changes fix a bug in dhcdbd, which is a package n-m depends on
<ivoks> that's why i give up it
<ivoks> it's easier to use wifi-radar and restart it on every resume
<j^> ivoks might be a problem with your wireless driver
<ivoks> j^: it isn't
<ivoks> j^: works with wifi-radar
<ivoks> and iwconfig sees network
<j^> nm does work fine here with my orinoco_pci card
<ivoks> only nm losees it
<j^> ivoks still in most cases wifi drivers are broken
<ivoks> j^: and after you put your laptop to sleep/resume?
<ivoks> j^: S3 sleep
<ivoks> j^: this is ipw2200
<j^> broken
<ivoks> maybe
<ivoks> but in this case problem isn't in driver
<ivoks> cause all other wifi tools are working
<ivoks> after resume... only nm crashes
<j^> no
<j^> nm might be more demanding, but its the driver that is broken
<ivoks> ok
<j^> nobody of the driver devs argues about that
<ivoks> anyway, it's unusable for me
<j^> its just that they need to be fixed
<j^> possible
<ivoks> i would like only for ethernet
<j^> http://www.ces.clemson.edu/linux/nm-ipw2200.shtml might have some info
<ivoks> signal level isn't important for me
<ivoks> usabilty is :)
<j^> which version of the driver do you use?
<ivoks> latest
<ivoks> acctually
<slomo> \sh: how is you gajim work going? :)
<ivoks> those that comes with -8-686
<ivoks> j^: i never had any problems with it
<ivoks> j^: it even works better than in windows :)
<j^> ivoks i never had such a card, so i hever had problems with it too :)
<ivoks> j^: integrated chipset :)
<ivoks> j^: is your wifi on laptop?
<j^> ivoks yes, ibm x30
<\sh> slomo: I inserted a menuitem
<ivoks> j^: can you put it in S3 sleep?
<j^> ivoks sure
<\sh> slomo: i added a function for launchpad integration
<\sh> slomo: but it fails, cause it thinks it's a menu
<ivoks> j^: could you try it? and see if nm shows you signal after resume?
<j^> ivoks i use it very day and yes it does
<ivoks> heh, ok
<ivoks> then it doesn't work only for me :)
<ivoks> maybe i could try it again
<j^> you can come by if you want to check
<j^> im in zagreb right now
<ivoks> ?
<slomo> \sh: where do you want the LP menuitems inserted? under actions?
<ivoks> what's the weather in zagreb? :)
<\sh> slomo: no...I inserted a _? and then Launchpad only for testing purposes
<j^> ivoks just started raining a bit
<ivoks> j^: and, who are you? :)
<j^> und now a beautyfull sunset
<slomo> \sh: when you want i can take a look at it tomorrow :)
<j^> ivoks one of the guys with a laptop here: operacijagrad.org
<\sh> argl...
<\sh> all bullshit
<ivoks> i'll return
<\sh> g_return_if_fail (GTK_IS_MENU (helpmenu));
<\sh> grmpf
<ivoks> nope... it just searches for dhcp on ethernet...
<ivoks> dies on wifi
<\sh> mvo told me it must be a menu item and not a menu
<j^> ivoks how long did you wait?
<ivoks> j^: i tailed syslog
<ivoks> nm told it's going to sleep
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hm..
<ivoks> ok, let's try again
<ivoks> j^: what are you doing in zagreb?
<j^> it might take some time for the card to come back
<\sh> slomo: I have it ... I have to put a menu ,-)
<slomo> \sh: :)
<ivoks> j^: it isn't a card
<ivoks> j^: with wifi-radar it's up before i unlock my screen
<ivoks> brb
<j^> powers out...
<ivoks> it's a bug in nm
<ivoks> if i tell it to search for my SSID, it finds it and connects
<ivoks> but doesn't do that automatic.
<\sh> slomo: works for me ,-)
<slomo> \sh: upload then ;)
<\sh> just now...have to straighten things ,-)
<\sh> slomo: I'll provide the patch directly to upstream ;)
<slomo> \sh: even better :) maybe they can put their about dialog into the ? menu too :P
<\sh> already discussed ;)
<slomo> :)
<\sh> but I just shot my work
<\sh> damn
<slomo> \sh: will they get a new release out in the next days?
<bddebian> Hmm, guess I don't have upload rights yet :-)
<\sh> anyways...again...was fast
<slomo> bddebian: try it ;) probably not
<bddebian> slomo: I tried an upload about an hour ago ;-)
<slomo> bddebian: and what happened? nothing?
<bddebian> Nada
<slomo> ok, then you're at the same state like me :)
<tseng> Mithrandir: here?
<dholbach> tseng: !
<dholbach> how's it going?
<tseng> hiya dholbach
<tseng> its alright.
<\sh> slomo: dunno
<tseng> dholbach: i have a bad problem with work development stuff
<tseng> dholbach: a package wont build on breezy that i really need.
<dholbach> much to do?
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> which one
<tseng> scotty
<tseng> it was dropped from debian YEARS ago
<tseng> im using cvs
<tseng> or, I was
<tseng> dholbach: slomo is doing loads of amd64 mono love today
<dholbach> tseng: he told me :-D
<tseng> ok so here is our current problem
<tseng> stuff is getting "lost" in mono upgrades from hoary
<tseng> < slomo> because then it probably makes sense... the gac stuff are just symlinks,  right? so dpkg can't see that they've changed or something...  mono-classlib-1.0 is installed before mono-assemblies-base gets replaced  while updating hoary->breezy so probably the symlinks get removed
<\sh> ok...gajim has launchpad integration...I'll prepare a new upload...but first I want to have the opinion of upstream
<tseng> does anyone have an idea of how to force dpkg to upgrade properly?
<nakata> hehe
<dholbach> what are you talking about?
<\sh> dpkg --force-all -i ?
<tseng> i meant apt, really
<dholbach> you call that properly? :)
<tseng> dholbach: upgrading mono from hoary -> breezy
<tseng> stuff used to be in mono-assemblies-base
<\sh> dholbach: works for me ,-)
<tseng> now in mono-classlib-1.0
<tseng> m-c-1 Replaces: mono-a-b
<tseng> but it doesnt handle it nicely with the symlinks
<tseng> slomo found out it removes the replaced package second or something
<tseng> slomo: do i have it right?
<slomo> tseng: it installs mono-classlib-1.0 and then replaces m-a-b with the dummy package... so the symlinks created by m-c-1 are removed... probably
<tseng> OH!
<tseng> i built it
<bddebian> tseng: Nice
<tseng> initialization failed: couldn't load file "/usr/local/lib/tnm3.0.0.so": /usr/local/lib/tnm3.0.0.so: undefined symbol: __dn_expand
<tseng> almost
<slomo> tseng: ?
<tseng> slomo: work stuff
<slomo> tseng: ah ok
<tseng> slomo: i cant get this crap built on breezy
<tseng> -lresolve for the win
<tseng> i rock.
<slomo> :)
<tseng> i should make a deb
<slomo> we should find a dpkg guru to help us with the mono problem ;)
<bddebian> slomo: No, we should send elmo some beer for our uploads ;-)
<slomo> that too ;) but that's second priority now :P
<tseng> slomo: definately.
<bddebian> slomo: What is first priority? :-)
<slomo> bddebian: fixing mono updates from hoary
<bddebian> slomo: Anything I can help with?
<\sh> slomo: http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/899
<slomo> bddebian: see above :) can you help with this?
<dholbach> good bye
<tseng> bye dholbach
<slomo> bye dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye brandon, sebastian :)
<bddebian> Later dholbach
<\sh> dholbach: night :) have fun...
<dholbach> see youuuuuu
<bddebian> slomo: What does it need? :-)
<\sh> ok another beer
<slomo> bddebian: dpkg love ;) currently mono-assemblies-base is updated after mono-classlib-1.0 and it has to be the other way around
<bddebian> \sh: wanna do a quick upload for me since it appears that I don't have rights yet?
<bddebian> slomo: Over my head, sorry. :-(
<slomo> bddebian: np... it's over my head too ;)
<\sh> bddebian: fire :)
<\sh> I just updated my pbuilder ,-)
<herve> hello
<\sh> or wait...let me grab a beer ,-)
<\sh> now
<\sh> gajim_0.8.2-0ubuntu3 is building ,-)
<\sh> Using Rosetta
<\sh> You need an account (free) to use it. It's very quick to make one. Visit https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/+series/main/+translations for more
<\sh> yes...they're using it :)
<bddebian> \sh: The debdiff for drscheme I posted on MOTUGLUTransitions should work now
<bddebian> Heya herve
<slomo> \sh: wonderfull :) will they move to bzr? ;)
<\sh> slomo: slowley ;)
<\sh> lets import the head first in bzr ;)
<\sh> ah jblack...need to talk with him :)
<slomo> \sh: where's the new gajim upload? :)
<\sh> slomo: moment..taking to jblack on #launchpad and fighting again on gajim@...
<slomo> ok...
<\sh> just testing the package :)
<\sh> wooow
<slomo> ? :)
<\sh> upload
<slomo> hm, when will the LP menu entries be usable, i.e. when will they show something else than a placeholder page ;)
<\sh> slomo: left to the placeholder....you can see the product translation page link
<slomo> \sh: that only links to the placeholder again... at least for epiphany ;) but anyway, the placeholders aren't that useful imho :)
<slomo> \sh: ok... on more ;) not really user friendly :(
<bddebian> Heya Lathiat, Seveas
<slomo> \sh: maybe we should take over maintainership for gajim in debian ;)
<\sh> bddebian: sorry..I'm just busy with the gajim devs...because they have legal issues *gnarf*
<slomo> legal issues?
<bddebian> \sh: Sorry for what?
<\sh> that I don't do the upload right now..give me 20 mins :) thx :)
<bddebian> Oh no worries man
<\sh> just trying to catch sabdfl
<\sh> ok..what was it?
<\sh> which package?
<\sh> drscheme?
<\sh> yes
<\sh> wow.
<\sh> great
<\sh> bddebian: ok...I'm fully your slave now :)
<\sh> just dealt with all this..and sabdfl is such a nice guy to take his time with upstream devs
<\sh> bddebian: building drscheme
* ivoks is in keyring!
* slomo too :)
<ivoks> so...
<ivoks> question...
<ivoks> can i just upload bugfixes or i need a review for them?
<slomo> just upload them if they work :) and when you're unsure whether it's the correct way to fix ask someone ;)
<bddebian> \sh: Nice, thanks
<\sh> bddebian: sorry for the delay :)
<bddebian> \sh: No worries really.  Looks like I may actually be able to do my own soon. :-)
<\sh> bddebian: I hope so...I wish :)
<\sh> bddebian: build.I'll upload
<herve> see you later
<bddebian> Heya Mez, where you been? :-)
<slomo> hi Mez :)
<Mez> I've been at a new job
<ivoks> yay! my first upload to universe :)
<slomo> ivoks: nice :)
<slomo> ivoks: i'm currently searching something to upload ;)
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> slomo: it better be good
<slomo> i hope banshee upstream releases a new version soon ;)
<slomo> Lathiat: may i upload libnss-mdns 0.6 with avahi support?
<Lathiat> slomo: heh
<Lathiat> slomo: i already prepared that
<Lathiat> slomo: have you already prepared it?
<slomo> Lathiat: nope... but shouldn't be that hard ;) but when you've done it already...
<Lathiat> slomo: change the Recommends to avahi-daemon | mdnsresponder
<bddebian> ivoks: Yeah, congrats
<ivoks> slomo: GLUTransition needs lots of love :)
<bddebian> Mez: Oh, congrats
<Lathiat> wnat the debdiff?
<ivoks> bddebian: thanks
<Lathiat> i cant uplload yet
<bddebian> ivoks: It shouldn't, I have hit most of them
<slomo> Lathiat: against 0.5... i'll sponsor it for you then :)
<ivoks> ghc6 is uploaded?
<Mez> bddebian,  .... ?
<slomo> Lathiat: against 0.6 the debdiff please ;)
<bddebian> Mez: Congrats on a new job :-)
<ivoks> bddebian: ok, let's wipe out some bugs
<bddebian> ivoks: Yar
<Mez> oh, lol - been in it for a while... very tiring
<bddebian> Ahh
<bddebian> ivoks: You could try flightgear if your c++ foo is good :-)
<ivoks> :/
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/nss-mdns.debdiff
<slomo> Lathiat: ok, will upload it :)
<ivoks> bddebian: url
<bddebian> ivoks: For?
<ivoks> bddebian: flightgear
<ivoks> bddebian: it doesn't compile or what?
<bddebian> ivoks: Aye FTBFS.  Undefined reference to std::XXX
<bddebian> Needs GL/GLU transition too
<ivoks> ok...
<ivoks> but that will compile for ages :)
<bddebian> Oh, then don't bother :-)
<ivoks> but nice game, tough
<ivoks> we should work on it
<bddebian> It may need some library rebuilds
<\sh> bddebian: uploaded
<bddebian> \sh: REJECTED :-(
<\sh> why?
<\sh> it's your package
<\sh> reason?
<ivoks> yay accepted :)
<bddebian> \sh: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2047
<slomo> Lathiat: uploaded :)
<Lathiat> slomo: woo thanks
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> time for email change :)
<\sh> bddebian:
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> a f*ck
<\sh> -sa
<\sh> is nogood
<bddebian> ?
<\sh> i made a mistake
<\sh> thought it was a native package..so I did debuild -S -sa -ksh@sourcecode.de
<bddebian> As opposed to?
<slomo> Lathiat: got mail from katie?
<Lathiat> Rejected: nss-mdns_0.6-1ubuntu1.dsc refers to nss-mdns_0.6.orig.tar.gz, but I
<Lathiat> +can't find it in the queue or in the pool.
<slomo> narf... sorry :/
<slomo> same mistake as \sh
<\sh> bddebian: check now
<\sh> ok..another beer...
<ivoks> we have ssh-krb5
<ivoks> wich provides ssh client and ssh server
<ivoks> these two are in main
<ivoks> so, could we create package ssh-krb5 wich provides ssh-client and ssh-server?
<ivoks> since package from main depend on ssh-client/server
<bddebian> \sh: Nothing yet
<\sh> Von: 	Barry deFreese <bddebian@comcast.net>
<\sh> Antwort an: 	ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<\sh> An: 	breezy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<\sh> Betreff: 	Accepted drscheme 1:209-5ubuntu1 (source)
<\sh> sorry
<\sh> accepted
<bddebian> :-)
<slomo> bddebian? i have a job for you :) do you some time?
<bddebian> slomo: Shoot
<slomo> bddebian: apt-get update && apt-get install banshee
<slomo> bddebian: then run it and tell me the errors... apt-get install libsqlite3-0 when something with sql fails ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Ack, I'm not at home.. :-(  I don't have X handy :-(
<slomo> bddebian: oh :(
<bddebian> I'll be home in a while and I can try
<\sh> bddebian: are you going to ubz?
<bddebian> \sh: I may try to go one of the weeks but it will be tough
<\sh> bddebian: ok...from 29th to 6th this is the week to come ;)
<bddebian> OK :-)
<\sh> bddebian: it's an order not a wish ;-)
<\sh> hahah
<bddebian> \sh: Yes Sir! :-)
<\sh> hihi
<bddebian> w00t, tagcoll 1.4 builds now
<\sh> hmmmm
<\sh> I'm a bit dizzy
<\sh> listening to TaTu
<bddebian> too many biers? ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: hope so ;)
* bddebian crosses his fingers
<\sh> think I should go to bed..to be ready to join ogra tomorrow ;)
<\sh> re slomo ogra_ltsp
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> xine-ui success on all platforms :)
<Mez> does anyone know who seb payne is on IRC?
<slomo> Mez: spayne
<slomo> was there an hour ago
<Mez> grr
<Mez> I need to poke him
<slomo> hehe
<Mez> well
<Mez> I need to talk to him about iFolder
<Mez> I've just been asked to maintain the packages for debain and ubuntu
<Mez> oh
<Mez> just ubuntu
<slomo> \sh: regarding gajim... please put about as the last entry in help
<slomo> \sh: looks wrong now ;)
<\sh> slomo: ok
<\sh> damn...tomorrow
<\sh> I can't code anymore ,-)
<ivoks> bye all
<slomo> hehe
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Later ivoks
<slomo> Mez: are they already in debian? and why should they be maintained separate?
<\sh> slomo: tomorrow morning
<Mez> slomo - I doubt it... and no idea
<Mez> simple fact is ... iFolder has a prorietary library, so neither can distribute... the stuff would be on their servers
<slomo> Mez: uuh... didn't know that... will novell change this?
<Mez> I've no idea
<Mez> and I didnt know either until some problems came up
<bddebian> Mez: spayne is in #u-d
<bddebian> w00t first upload, changes accepted.
<\sh> ok.guys going too bed
<\sh> bddebian: congrats :)
<bddebian> Gnight \sh, thanks as always
<\sh> bddebian: you rock dude :)
<bddebian> Heh
<\sh> slomo: try ;)
<Mez> oh, you got MOTU bddebian ?
<slomo> \sh: what?
<Mez> congrats dude
<\sh> slomo: to upload :)
<bddebian> Mez: Aye.  Thanks.
<\sh> ogra_ltsp: tomorrow? latest 14 GMT+2?
<slomo> \sh: already done 2 uploads :)
<Mez> bddebian, you deserve it :D shame it took so damn long though
<sistpoty> hi folks
<\sh> slomo: woot? by yourself? congrats as well
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<bddebian> slomo: rockin'
<bddebian> Mez: Bah :-)
<\sh> sistpoty: hi and bye...:)
<slomo> \sh: thanks :)
<ogra_ltsp> \sh ok
<\sh> ogra_ltsp: when I'm at the station I will call you...whereever it is ;)
<ogra_ltsp> ok
<\sh> hope they have cell transmission their ;)
<\sh> s/their/there/
<\sh> g'night folks ...and rock as hard as ever team
<sistpoty> gn8 \sh_away
<slomo> gn8 \sh_away :)
<sistpoty> ping lamont
<sistpoty> lamont: if you have too much time, could you kick ocamldap (i386) and eventually ocamlcreal? (not urgent though)
<bddebian> Well, gonna head home.  Catch you all in a few.
<sistpoty> later bddebian
* lamont just plain pretends that everything is available
<sistpoty> *g*
<sistpoty> it was, at least on date of upload for i386 ;)
<lamont> the auto-depwaiter will happily dep-wait on a virtual package, which will never be cleared until that's done manually
<sistpoty> do you mean ocaml-nox-3.08? should it be ocaml-nox instead?
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-15
<ogra> is anybody working on alexandria and libgettext-ruby1.8 ?
<mbreit> hi all
<mbreit> looks that i finally got my upload rights ;)
<tseng> yes
<tseng> everyone did :)
<mbreit> i know..
<mbreit> but that motivates (is that correct english??) me a bit to work on breezy some more (although i don't really have the time atm...)
<sistpoty> could anyone with non-i386 plz check if source-package mlgmp is unmet?
<mbreit> sistpoty: i will check on amd64
<sistpoty> thx, mbreit
<nakata> i'll check on my mipsel... oh wait :<
<sistpoty> nakata: mbreit is just checking... and tries a rebuild
<nakata> yeah, i was just whining.
<nakata> my mipsel is out of commission at the moment
<nakata> well, in regards to ubuntu
<nakata> pity though
<nakata> nearly everything compiles on mipsel, but nobody's willing to maintain it.
<Mitario> hey everyone!
<slomo> hi Mitario :)
<mbreit> hey Mitario
<Mitario> how was everything here this week :)
<Mitario> i've been a bit away/inactive
<Mitario> slomo, did you get upload rights? :p
<slomo> Mitario: sure :)
<Mitario> heh finally :)
* Mitario is checkup up his e-mail from last week
<slomo> ivoks has his too :)
<bddebian> Oh sure forget about me.. :'-(
<bddebian> ;-P
<mbreit> i have mine as well ;)
<Mitario> bah my evolution still doesn't filter my spam :(
<bddebian> mbreit: Aweseme
<bddebian> Awesome even :-)
<slomo> bddebian: you didn't wait 3 months like ivoks :P
<slomo> Mithrandir: ping?
<mbreit> bddebian: are you still waiting for your upload rights?
<Mez> nah, he has them
<Mez> apparently fist upload was earlier
<ajmitch> morning
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<mbreit> hmm... there are still 138 (!) packages on the unmet-deps nobody list.... and 33 days until the breezy release...
<slomo> mbreit: then work on them ;) i'll do some tomorrow :)
<mbreit> slomo: i do... ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Good point :-)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<slomo> bddebian: ?
<ajmitch> hello bddebian
<bddebian> slomo: That I didn't wait three months
<slomo> bddebian: hehe
<ajmitch> bddebian: I guess you've got upload rights now
<bddebian> ajmitch: Aye, saw that eh? :-)
<ajmitch> I saw you praising elmo
<ajmitch> well that's good, I'm not needed now :)
<sistpoty> you're always needed ajmitch ;)
<ajmitch> nope
<sistpoty> this is just an excuse for being lazy :P
<ajmitch> sure, I've always been a lazy person
<ajmitch> you would have noticed that over your time here
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah, you are definetily needed.  Look how I fscked up that patch. :-)
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> so what needs doing?
<slomo> Mez: unmet deps ;)
<ajmitch> lots of work
<ajmitch> and /me is too lazy to do it ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
* Mez gets to work
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> ksteak dpends on steak, which doesnt exist
<Mez> in ubuntu or debian
<Mez> have we got any main uploaders here?
<ajmitch> yes
<Mez> you I take ajmitch ?
<ajmitch> dunno yet
<Mez> well.. er...
<Mez> I have a main package to upload
<ajmitch> I don't know if my key is in yet
<Mez> well, if the MOTUs are in
<Mez> you should be
<Mez> I'll send you a file in a sec
<Mez> just testing build
<Mez> It's a teeny change
<ajmitch> joy, pgadmin3 still FTBFS
<bddebian> ajmitch: Not the libpgtcl build-dep right?
<ajmitch> bddebian: checking now
<ajmitch> waiting for it to download
* sistpoty doesn't like tcl/tk since i once used (and modified) alicq *g*
<ajmitch> a 20MB source tarball is just excessive for pgadmin3
<bddebian> slomo: Still here?
<slomo> bddebian: sure
<bddebian> slomo: Did you still need banshee tested?
<slomo> bddebian: yes... always ;)
<mbreit> good night everybody
<Mez> meta-kde + gabber done
<ajmitch> Mez: great\
<ajmitch> I think ghc6 can be cut from the unmet deps list
* ajmitch checks
<sistpoty> last time i checked there was one arch missing
<bddebian> Damnit, libdebtags1 is jacked :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: fix it & upload it then
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm trying
<ajmitch> now that you have your key in, you are a true Master, not needing help from anyone else :)
<bddebian> Oh yeah right
<sistpoty> omg... i finally found out why gvr won't read any example-files... (this is a tiny-programming-language game): they localized the commands :(
<sistpoty> grmpf!
<sistpoty> ok, i'll fix this tomorrow... gn8 everyone
<bddebian> ajmitch: You just don't want to help me anymore :'-(
* ajmitch brings out the violin
<ajmitch> thankyou for saying I don't care, bddebian :P
* tseng brings out the Reservoir Dogs DVD for bddebian 
<ajmitch> damn, gnuradio-core FTBFS
<ajmitch> as did f-spot..
<ajmitch> what gives there..
* tseng looks
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgphoto2-2.postinst: line 23: /etc/hotplug/usb/libgphoto2.usermap: No such file or directory
<ajmitch> 744	dpkg: error processing libgphoto2-2 (--configure):
<ajmitch> 745	subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ajmitch> gphoto2 was uploaded today as well
<tseng> har
<ajmitch> needs fixed, I gess
<bddebian> tseng: ?
<tseng> bddebian: its a good movie
<bddebian> Aye
<tseng> "this is the worlds smallest violin, playing just for you"
<jroes> heya
<jroes> I have a bit of trouble with a lot of packages on amd64, and I was wondering if there was anything I could do to help out and get more packages working for amd64
<bddebian> Dumbasses.. :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes, yes we are
<bddebian> ajmitch: No, the libdebtags1 package..:-(
<bmonty> ajmitch: feel like proxying the request to sync ace?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Can I /query you a dumb question?
<ajmitch> bddebian: if ye wish
<Lathiat> bmonty: why does acer require a sync
<Lathiat> *ace
<ajmitch> Lathiat: unmet deps
<Lathiat> ok
<ajmitch> gcc 4.0 evil
<bmonty> Lathiat: the debian version of ace fixes two FTBFS source issues with gcc 4.0
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> is it a new version?
<bmonty> Lathiat: yes
<ajmitch> Lathiat: it's needed
<Lathiat> ajmitch: just wondering
<Lathiat> sounds good to me
<ajmitch> unless you want to try & patch the existing ace
<Lathiat> pass
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> people have tried
<ajmitch> and have been dashed against its walls
<bmonty> based on how long ace took to build, I wouldn't touch that code with a ten foot pole
<bddebian> hehe
<bmonty> even if it is well written, it would take a long time to understand it all I would think
<Lathiat> hahaha
<Lathiat> yeh just sync it
<bmonty> just a question...but are there undesirable consequences of syncing a package from debian?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> things can break
<tseng> you can clobber ubuntu changes
<tseng> or just plain break things
<ajmitch> and you have to sacrifice a goat @ the full moon to appease the UVF enforcers
<bddebian> heh
<bmonty> heh...so if you break a package that a lot of others depend on, that kind of thing?
<ajmitch> bmonty: then we will talk to you sternly
<ajmitch> UVF is there to give us a chance to stabilise things
<ajmitch> packages like ace - well they're totally broken anyway, so a sync can't hurt
<bmonty> makes sense
<bmonty> reading through the bug reports on BTS, I wasn't about to start messing with it :)
* jroes makes a pbuilder chroot
<jbailey> Hmm.
<bddebian> Heya jbailey
<jbailey> ruby-gnome2's version is 0.12.0-2build2, and I need to add an ubuntu version to it.
<jbailey> Does it become -2build2ubuntu1?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> 2ubuntu1
<jbailey> Oh good. =)
<ajmitch> since it's the 1st ubuntu change to the debian package
<bddebian> :-)
<Lathiat> bmonty: check out http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/ace/ace_ubuntu.patch
<bmonty> k
<Lathiat> bmonty: by that, we have a build-dep change
<Lathiat> bmonty: so check the debian package
<slomo> we need someone to write dh_ruby to retrieve all dependencies on ruby stuff automatically ;)
<Lathiat> bmonty: see if that is there
<tseng> slomo: hm that doesnt sound hard
<Lathiat> bmonty: if it is, we can forget about it and sync
<bmonty> hold on
<Lathiat> bmonty: if not you need to get the debian version, apply that build-dep change then propose that for upload
<slomo> tseng: dh_* stuff has to be perl afaik... so it is hard ;)
<tseng> slomo: just parse '^ require'
<tseng> oh
<tseng> boo
<slomo> not boo... perl ;P
<tseng> yes
<bddebian> Are we just screwed on the slang stuff?
<slomo> bddebian: what slang stuff?
<slomo> tseng: do you know some perl? maybe you can create it then ;)
<bddebian> Transitions
<bmonty> Lathiat: ok, let me check that
<ajmitch> you should have checked this..
<tseng> slomo: nope, just a very small touch of ruby
<tseng> slomo: starting to do my first program
<ajmitch> I checked, and you can drop the ubuntu patch
<slomo> bddebian: i've done everything except stuff that needed work upstream
<Lathiat> umm
<slomo> bddebian: so... when you know slang and can port the stuff do it ;) i can't
<Lathiat> i cant see ace on packages.d.o
<bddebian> slomo: Ohh, rockin'
<ajmitch> Lathiat: build dep change is in debian
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ok
<ajmitch> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.1), libssl-dev (>= 0.9.7d), dpatch (>= 2.0.10), xlibs-dev (>= 4.3.0), libfltk1.1-dev (>= 1.1.4), libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.3), tk8.4-dev (>= 8.4.7), docbook-to-man, libxerces26-dev, bzip2
<slomo> bddebian: also some of the slang rdepends are stuff which is already fixed but has an old version in the archives
<Lathiat> ajmitch: why cant i see that on p.d.o?
<Lathiat> \
<ajmitch> Lathiat: because you're looking for binary packages
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> how do i ask it for source packages?
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> i see
<Lathiat> wow that thing builds lots fo packages
<bmonty> ajmitch: yet another item to add to my checklist....
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> bmonty: next time, check that before you get me to ack a sync :P
<bddebian> If I go from just 1.4 and add ubuntu changes is it 1.4-1ubuntu1?
<bmonty> ajmitch: sorry
<bmonty> ajmitch: looks correct to me on the build depends change in the ubuntu package, debian is the same
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> it was actually a dep change, but whatever
<bmonty> ajmitch: I think I would have found that problem when I built it in the pbuilder
<ajmitch> bddebian: no
<ajmitch> bddebian: 1.4 -> 1.4ubuntu1
<bddebian> ajmitch: Really?
<ajmitch> yes, really
<bddebian> Seems strange but OK
<jbailey> libgettext-ruby and ruby-gnome2 uploaded
<jbailey> Hmm
<ajmitch> bddebian: seems perfectly reasonable
<jbailey> Now to figure out how to close a bug in malone.
<ajmitch> jbailey: edit, mark as fixed :)
<slomo> jbailey: go to the edit link ;)
<ajmitch> jbailey: thanks for that, btw :)
<jbailey> Is that edit description?
<ajmitch> bddebian: you sound ike you don't believe me :)
<ajmitch> jbailey: no, edit on the bug task, beside who it is assigned to
<jroes> heh, where does the pbuilder chroot go?
<bddebian> ajmitch: I believe you, it just looks weird
<jbailey> Ah, once I log in the edit option is there.
<bddebian> :-)
<jbailey> So now I need to mark this as fixed-in-ubuntu, not fixed-in-upstream, I think.
<ajmitch> bddebian: as an example - meta-kde that was uploaded today
<bmonty> jroes: /var/cache/pbuilder
<jbailey> Mm, that didn't do it.
<jroes> ahhh
<jbailey> That time it did.
<ajmitch> jbailey: there should just be an ubuntu task
<Mez> hmm?
<ajmitch> jbailey: #2084, right?
<jbailey> ajmitch: I have no idea.
<Mez> what was that about meta-kde?
<jbailey> I was working on 1795
<jbailey> But 2084 is a dup of it.
<ajmitch> they're suplicates..
<ajmitch> Mez: don't worry
<Mez> lol
<Mez> sorry
<Mez> saw my change
<Mez> ] thought "what"
<ajmitch> jbailey: ok, you marked it as fixed, that's all that's needed
<jbailey> a'ight.
<jbailey> As a side effect, alexandria now works.
<ajmitch> although requesting fix upstream might be good, with that comment
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> close the alexandria bug, too?
<jbailey> I don't know how to search in malone, though. =)
<ajmitch> it's a little annoying
<ajmitch> I can't go back to bugs assigned to MOTU from that screen
<jbailey> I used google to find the other bugs.
<ajmitch> lol
* ajmitch just relies on bookmarks for now
<jbailey> You bookmark all the bugs?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> lists like https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs
<jbailey> Ah.  and from here I can search?
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2054 is alexandra
<ajmitch> the whole list is more informative
<jbailey> I really ought to learn this one day, though.
<jbailey> There's a whole thread on this on rubyforge?
<jbailey> Dudes,
<jbailey> I don't speak ruby and it took me an hour to solve the first issue and pass the second one on to upstream with enough info to help them solve it.
<bddebian> ?
<jbailey> (Which is funny, since upstream reported the bug in malone.. *g*)
<bddebian> ha
<ajmitch> jbailey: you ran out of things to do, and decided to spend time on malone?
<jbailey> ajmitch: No, my friend David complained that Alexandria worked in sid but not in breezy.
<bddebian> lol
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian> libdebtags1 re-uploaded
* bddebian crosses his fingers
<bddebian> oohhh packagesearch
<jbailey> Err.
<jbailey> Why does the button move everytime I click on it?
<bddebian> That's a "feature" ;-)
<ajmitch> jbailey: it's malone
<jbailey> Oh good.
<ajmitch> you have to expect these things
<jbailey> Ahahah =)
<jbailey> I wonder how much next usability grilling will go. =)
<jbailey> I should have brad over here again. =)
<ajmitch> is he in montreal?
<jbailey> You're right that this whole list search is nicer.
<jbailey> Yes.  We go for tea occasionally, we're walking distance apart.
<ajmitch> nice
<jroes> and for my first package, I will do pinball :)
<bddebian> Didn't torcs get fixed/uploaded recently?
<jbailey> How do security uploads after release work?  Is there any option to do it if one feels so moved?
<slomo> jroes: pinball? good luck ;)
<jbailey> Ugh, even though a bug is a dupe, it doesn't get closed when the original one does?
<jroes> oh
<jroes> is it tough? :)
<jroes> damn, I was hoping for something easy
<jroes> I mean, come on, it's PINBALL :)
<ajmitch> jbailey: post to security-review
<slomo> jroes: iirc it was harder... it needs slang transition and you have to port it to slang2 ;)
<ajmitch> pitti can fill you in on the upload details
<jbailey> ajmitch: 'kay, I'll poke him.
<jbailey> Maybe I won't have to move my systems from sendmail.
<jroes> awww man
<jroes> I bet everyone already did the easy stuff :)
<ajmitch> jbailey: no no, I think you should :)
<jbailey> jamessan|laptop: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1845 =)
<bddebian> jroes: No, there should still be some easy stuff or just rebuilds out there yet
<jbailey> ajmitch: sendmail is good and right. =)
<jbailey> It's the One True Mailer(tm).
<jroes> I think I'd better start with something that's just a rebuild then :)
<ajmitch> jbailey: supybot looks fine at a glance
* jroes goes back to unmet
<bmonty> speaking of rebuilds, darcs is one of them
<jroes> hmm, darcs wasn't in my list
<ajmitch> ah yes
<ajmitch> iirc slomo asked for a sync
<slomo> darcs? no
<jroes> oh, someone already did it
<bddebian> slomo: BTW, clean up your merge list on bugzilla ;-P
<ajmitch> well it was around 3am when someone said :)
<jbailey> ajmitch: I sponsor the package for jamessan into Debian. =)
<ajmitch> jbailey: ah right :)
<slomo> do we still build python2.2 packages? because python2.2-numarray isn't in the archives anymore...
<slomo> and needed by one package
<ajmitch> slomo: no we don't
<slomo> ajmitch: ok, i'll remove the 2.2 stuff then ;)
<sladen> slomo: can't the package in question be fixed/removed!
<slomo> sladen: the package currently ships binaries for 2.2, 2.3 and 2.4... i'll just remove the 2.2 one
<jbailey> Maybe if I feel insane tomorrow I'll tackle the sendmail bugs.
<bddebian> jbailey: Nice :-)
<ajmitch> slomo: what package?
<jbailey> I *will* get a team of people together who love it so that it can go into main, DAMMIT
<bddebian> heh
<slomo> ajmitch: pytables... i synced from debian for gcc4 fixes and now i'll remove the 2.2 stuff again ;)
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> you shouldn't sync & fix, but just fix (with new debian version merged)
<sladen> jbailey: jeez, this is the 21st century---get a MTA with less bugs ;-)
<slomo> ajmitch: that's what i meant
<jamessan|laptop> jbailey: that'd be a python-twisted thing.  the maintainer Conflicted against packages that used twisted when he released 2.0 until he found out whether they worked correctly with twisted.  The Conflict was removed in the latest python-twisted in Debian
<jbailey> sladen: I would love to, but I haven't found one yet.
<jbailey> jamessan|laptop: Ah, cool.  Would you mind noting that in the bug?
<jamessan|laptop> you mean I have to register?
<jamessan|laptop> ;)
<jbailey> jamessan|laptop: No idea. =)
<jbailey> I've never tried using malone without registering.
<slomo> tseng: uploading new beagle currently
<jamessan|laptop> jbailey: I'll be prepping a new Supybot package soon as well as  a NEW supybot-plugins
<jbailey> jamessan|laptop: Ah, cool.  As usual, poke me when you're ready.
<slomo> jbailey: any new ideas on my ibook problem? :(
<bddebian> slomo: I think you need to send it to me. ;-)
<slomo> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> slomo: Your ibook
<slomo> bddebian: why? :P
<bddebian> slomo: Becuase I want it. :-)
<slomo> bddebian: lol... buy one :) they aren't that expensive anymore ;)
<jroes> woo
<jroes> ok so, I decided to try to take care of ipmenu.  I ran sudo apt-get source ipmenu then sudo pbuilder build ipmenu*.dsc and I was successful (I assume, as there were no errors).  now what? :)
<slomo> jroes: check whether the packages are installable now :)
<jroes> ah :)
<jbailey> slomo: Nope.
<jbailey> slomo: I'm going to have to just reassign it to the kernel guys until they can prove that the initramfs is actually being loaded.
* jroes pbuilder builds cursel
<jroes> doh!  looks like we need objc-poc.  http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/devel/objc-poc but not in Hoary's apt
<slomo> jbailey: if you want my oppinion on that... it seems like the initramfs is found by the kernel but can't be mounted... it is mounted as root filesystem in the beginning, isn't it?
<jbailey> slomo: It's not mounted, it's unpacked onto it.
<jbailey> The problem is that other people ibooks are having no troubles.
<jbailey> +with
<slomo> jbailey: yes i know that :( maybe i have to find the differences between our ibooks
<slomo> jbailey: so the root filesystem is a ramdisk in the beginning where the initrd is unpacked on?
<jbailey> slomo: That's why I suggested the OF, but it seems that it's usually just upgraded as part of the Mac OS install.
<jbailey> slomo: Right, it's that way until the kernel dies.
<jbailey> slomo: The new filesystem is just mounted on top of that.
<jbailey> Bed time, g'n all.
<slomo> jbailey: hmm... i can try to get a tiger cd and install from that and retry ubuntu after that...
<slomo> jbailey: ok, gn8 :)
<jbailey> slomo: Did you try a fresh breezy install rather than an upgrade?
<bddebian> gnight jbailey
<slomo> jbailey: sure
<bmonty> anybody worked php packages on unmet deps?
<bddebian> bmonty: Not that I recall.  Whats up?
<bmonty> I'm looking at dbtcp which generates php4-dbtcp which depends on phpabi-20020918 which is a virtual package that doesn't appear in ubuntu
<ajmitch> bmonty: I've fixed spplus which had the same issue
<ajmitch> so I can fix those if you wish
<bmonty> ajmitch: I'll look at your package and see how you fixed it
<ajmitch> ok, fixed dbtcp
<bddebian> Hmm, synopsis needs lovin'
<bmonty> ajmitch: thanks, I could have taken care of it :)
<bddebian> w00t, libdebtags1 built..
<bmonty> nice
<chillywilly> hey I have opwnwrt running on a wrt54gs w/ dropbear ssh server/client but I cannot ssh into any Ubuntu boxes...any ideas why that might be? I am thinking it has something to do with the crypto, however I haven't seen anything in the logs
<bddebian> chillywilly: Take it to #heresaquarter ;-P
<chillywilly> what?!?
<chillywilly> why I outta...
<chillywilly> oh great soem douche bags were running the ssh dictionary attack on my server
<bddebian> :-)
<bmonty> chillywilly: I have an iptables rule that limits the number of connections over a time period....really effective against ssh dictionary attacks
<bmonty> any reason libgtk2-java isn't in breezy?
<bddebian> Because java sucks? :-)
<chillywilly> found the problem
<chillywilly> have to set sshd_configu PasswordAuthentication yes then I can ssh in from the linksys
<chillywilly> not sure I like that at all
<bmonty> chillywilly: why not put authorized_keys in ~root/.ssh?
<bmonty> on your linksys
<chillywilly> there are many ways to make things more secure
<chillywilly> not even sure key auth works with dropbear
<bmonty> bddebian: are you insecure with OO languages? :P
<bmonty> chillywilly: I believe it does, I use key auth with my linksys
<bddebian> bmonty: Of course, I am insecure with EVERYTHING :-)
<bmonty> bddebian: glad to hear I'm not the only one
<slomo> hehe... bmonty, why do you ask bddebian if he's insecure with OO languages? :)
<ajmitch> silly question
<bmonty> slomo: he thinks java sucks
<bmonty> ajmitch: ace FTBFS :(
<slomo> bmonty: but java sucks ;)
<bddebian> heh
<slomo> bmonty: but for java-gnome... it is in debian so that would be just a sync :)
<bmonty> I need gtk-java, but I think I just figured it out
<bmonty> and java doesn't suck...
* bmonty straps on his flame thrower
* bddebian grabs his asbestos underwear
<slomo> bmonty: ok... :P but i just don't like it ;)
* slomo is inflamable :P
<bmonty> lol
<bddebian> heh
* bmonty thinks slomo should look up the definition of inflammable
<slomo> bmonty: maybe :P but it's so late and i'm lazy... what is the word i meant? :)
<bmonty> non-flammable....inflammable means something will burn
<slomo> lol
<slomo> ok :)
<bmonty> thats good to know for the next time you play trivial pursuit :)
<slomo> hehe thanks ;) but anyway... are the gtk/gnome bindings for java really stuck at 2.8? at least that is the newest i found in debian
<bmonty> libgnome-java is 2.10 in breezy
<slomo> oh ok... i better go to bed now ;)
<slomo> gn8 everybody
<bddebian> Gnight slomo
<bddebian> We have poker3d and poker-3d ?
<bmonty> do you guys think that ubuntu needs a package that only provides functionality with the debian BTS (i'm talking about debbuggtk)
<ajmitch> in the spirit of linux, we probably do have 2 nearly identical packages written by 2 separate people
<ajmitch> bmonty: yes
<ajmitch> I have a slight bias towards doign stuff with debian where possible
<bmonty> ajmitch: looking at p.d.o, it appears debian has dropped the package
<ajmitch> then we can drop it
<bddebian> Holy crap, poker3d is 27Mb
<ajmitch> yep
<whiprush> tseng: ! new upstream release!
<bmonty> if a package ver is 3.2-5ubuntu3 and all it needs is a rebuild, what does the version become?
<bddebian> bmonty: You'll probably have to keep ubuntu but I don't know for sure.
<bmonty> I think there are several people working on universe that aren't updating unmet deps
<ajmitch> probably
<bddebian> aye
<bddebian> The list probably needs a refresh too.  I know I have hit some as part of GL/GLU transitions
<bmonty> ajmitch: I moved dbtcp under your name on the done table
<ajmitch> thanks
<bddebian> OK gang, I think I'm heading for bed.  Good stuff tonight!!
<ajmitch> night
<bmonty> time for my bed time as well...night everyone
<BurgLaptop> ok, I want to trade in some of my "MOTU's love me" money
<BurgLaptop> I would like gobby synced from unstable
<BurgLaptop> partially because this page --> http://gobby.0x539.de/download.html
<BurgLaptop> claims it already exists in Ubuntu, when it doesn't
<Mithrandir> tseng: pong
<Mithrandir> slomo: pong
<\sh> morning
<mornfall> morning
<mornfall> tell whoever is building libtagcoll1 that he needs to add libtut-dev as a builddep :)
<mornfall> either that or fix the makefiles to use the included tut.h, it should be still around
<crimsun> that's bddebian more than likely
<mornfall> yes, i'd think so, but he doesn't seem to be around
* Mithrandir does a test build to see
<crimsun> yeah, he's asleep I think
<mornfall> yup he is
<\sh> what is it ? tagwhat?
<mornfall> tagcoll - library for tagged collections
<mornfall> tut - template unit testing
<mornfall> s/building libtagcoll1/building libdebtags1/ drat it
<\sh> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>> 4.1), dh-buildinfo, pkg-config, cdbs, flex, bison, doxygen, graphviz, latex, dvips, gs, tdb-dev, libtut-dev
* mornfall is off for a breakfast, brb
<\sh> brb
<Mithrandir> mornfall: it built fine here?
<mornfall> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/libd/libdebtags1/1.4/
<Mithrandir> yeah, I just need to hack up a chroot to test in, since my pbuilder chroot doesn't have universe enabled
<Mithrandir> mornfall: hmm?  That seems to have built successfully?
<\sh> mornfall: tagcoll builded successfully btw
<\sh> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/t/tagcoll/1.4-1ubuntu1/tagcoll_1.4-1ubuntu1_20050909-2210-i386-successful.gz
<alisher> hello, I have a question, is there any way I can install LyX in breezy?
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> file a bug in  malone :)
<alisher> just upgraded to breezy,... such pitty, I am using lyx to write my paper
<ajmitch> i can try&7 recompile it & fix it up
<alisher> the bug is already reported, I get the same message: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1600
<alisher> 1.3.6 doesnt install either
<ajmitch> ah, rob weir is fixing in debian..
* ajmitch looks
<Mithrandir> bob2 was working on lyx stuff just now
<ajmitch> oh great
<ajmitch> we'll wait for him to get something uploaded
<alisher> just need a suggestion, need it now, my thesis cannot wait:( is there any quick and dirty way to make it work, besides going back to hoary?
<tritium> alisher, straight latex
<mornfall> \sh, Mithrandir: [09:23:20]  < mornfall> s/building libtagcoll1/building libdebtags1/ drat it
<robitaille> alisher,  boot in the Hoary live CD, install lyx from universe, then work while keeping your computer on?  Would that work?
<alisher> will it work, if I switch repositories to Hoary and install lyx from there?
* robitaille thinks upgrading his main computer while writing a thesis is not a smart move;  the sort of thing I would have problably have done myself while I was writing mine :)
<Mithrandir> mornfall: well, that link you posted was for libdebtags1, and it appears to have built fine?
<alisher> with all the dependant packages
<mornfall> Mithrandir: huh?
<Mithrandir> mornfall: 09:24 < mornfall> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/libd/libdebtags1/1.4/
<robitaille> alisher,  installing lyn from hoary into breezy will most probably not work
<mornfall> Mithrandir: i see bunch of -failed.gz
<mornfall> 8
<Mithrandir> mornfall: 1.4ubuntu1 exists
<Mithrandir> alisher: does it work if you install lyx-qt instead?
<alisher> i am installing qt
<mornfall> Mithrandir: ah, fine then, just that Riddell told me it didn't build and pointed me at the logs, so that was probably out of date
<ajmitch> no, all the frontends are depending on c++ transitioned libs
<alisher> it is the package which has dependencies cannot be resolved
<alisher> all others didnt
<alisher> xforms also couldnt be installed
<Mithrandir> alisher: xforms is probably in multiverse
<alisher> common and lyx were fine
<ajmitch> funnily enough lyx-xforms is in universe
<Mithrandir> alisher: ouch, both of them are uninstallable.
<ajmitch> it looks to be in main in debian now
<alisher> enabled Hoary repositories, installed Ubuntu lyx 1.3.6 packages (lyx-qt and lyx-common)
<ivoks> hi
<alisher> seems to work
<alisher> after fixing broken packages
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> i fixed flightgear :)
<\sh> what's up with me? I just threw up my food from yesterdaay
<ivoks> hm....
<ajmitch> \sh: uh oh
<ivoks> that's odd
<ajmitch> there's only one way to solve it
<ajmitch> \sh: fix some more packages :)
<ivoks> \sh: whole my family, even my g/f have same problems these days
<\sh> ajmitch: I'm on my way to ogra ...
<ajmitch> ah
<ivoks> and my g/f is 300km away :)
<ajmitch> say hi from us
<\sh> ajmitch: will do :)
<ivoks> ajmitch: if i have package version -1build1, and i do some changes, is it then 1build2 or 1ubuntu1?
* ajmitch will hopefully see ogra & others (like \sh) at the conf after UBZ
<ajmitch> ivoks: always -1ubuntu1
<ivoks> ok
<ajmitch> ivoks: to avoid automatic syncs overwriting your change
<ivoks> ah, ok
<Mez> sistpoty: ping
<pef> hi
<pef> Nafallo: hello, poker 3d doesn't build on pbuilder ?
<ivoks> gr...
<pef> Nafallo: I can't reproduce this error :/ http://dev.erodia.net/tmp/poker3d_pbuilder.log
<ivoks> bddebian: hm...
<ivoks> bddebian: this is libx11-dev issue, if i'm not wrong
<bddebian> Yeah it looks that way but I'm not sure why/what
<ivoks> ) _X_SENTINEL(0);
<ivoks> extern void function (
<ivoks> and then
<ivoks> ) _X_SENTINEL(0);
<ivoks> and it complains for every line that looks like that
<ivoks> ahm...
<ivoks> i uploaded 1ubuntu1 package version
<bddebian> ?
<ivoks> but it doesn't show up in build logs
<ivoks> \sh: ping
<bddebian> You fixed it?
<ivoks> bddebian: not related to felt :)
<\sh> ivoks: pong
<bddebian> Oh you mean libx11-dev?
<ivoks> \sh: in breey is flightgear-...-1build1
<ivoks> \sh: i fixed it and gave it a -1ubuntu1 version
<\sh> yes
<ivoks> but... it isn't in build logs
<ivoks> and package that i uploaded with it
<ivoks> simgear0
<ivoks> is in buildlogs
<ivoks> for both i got Accepted
<bddebian> ivoks: It's Dep-wait
<ivoks> ah, could be...
<bddebian> Need to have infinity or lamont clear it
<\sh> yes this is the thing :)
<\sh> ping infinity or lamont
<ivoks> can i get url where i can see that? :)
<bddebian> ivoks: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Lists/breezy.all.i386
<ivoks> thanks
<bddebian> NP
<ivoks> Dependencies: xlibmesa-gl-dev
<ivoks> what!?
<bddebian> That'll clear
<\sh> who is benjamin montgomery?
<bddebian> It's expecting the old deps
<\sh> who synced ace???
<bddebian> bmonty
<\sh> i mean it's synced
<\sh> is he in the debian ace+tao team?
<ajmitch> \sh: bmonty is one of the regulars here, remember ;)
<ajmitch> \sh: did you have a problem with ace being synced?
<\sh> ajmitch: no...I was wandering only :)
<ajmitch> \sh: good, because I OKed the sync ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: actually ace is done...and i can inform infinity
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> gtkglext is not correctly installed...means the package is broken somehow
<pkern> ajmitch: Could you please inform me at pkern@debian.org when you got net6, obby and gobby ready?
<ajmitch> pkern: sure
<xerxas> hi
<xerxas> I hit a little problem
<xerxas> don't know if this is a bug
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~$ apt-cache show ipython |grep Depend
<xerxas> Depends: python2.3-ipython, ipython-common
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~$
<xerxas> I'm on breezy
<xerxas> ipython isn't supposed to depend on python2.4 ?
<xerxas> I mean python2.4-ipython
<ajmitch> right, so it probably needs fixed
<ajmitch> does it make it uninstallable?
<ajmitch> hm, it seems to install fine
<xerxas> it installs fine
<xerxas> but it's the only package I have that uses python2.3
<xerxas> and I didn't noticed that my ipython used python2.3
<xerxas> I noticed it after a long time trying to understand why my imports don't work
<xerxas> in ipython
<xerxas> but works in python standart interpretor
<xerxas> I think this is a problem
<xerxas> if the dummy package python is python2.4
<xerxas> ipython should be python2.4-ipython
<xerxas> ajmitch, should I contact the package author ?
<xerxas> or put that in a bugzilla ? (which one)
<ajmitch> malone
<ajmitch> don't contact the package author, as that'll be someone in debian
<ajmitch> and debian has python 2.3 as default
<slomo> xerxas: i'll fix it... don't put it in malone ;)
<ajmitch> slomo: ok, I was going to fix it, but if you want... :)
<xerxas> thanks guys, just my 2 cents
<xerxas> and great work !
<xerxas> are you both MOTU ?
<slomo> yes
<xerxas> so thanks for your work
<xerxas> and I'll need to start doing some packaging soon
<xerxas> to become a MOTU later :)
<slomo> hehe what do you want to package? :)
<xerxas> nothing :)
<xerxas> picard, the musicbrainz tagger
<xerxas> and lot of others things
<ajmitch> good to hear :)
<xerxas> or just help the other MOTUs
<slomo> xerxas: do you have an url for picard? :) and when you want to help out you're welcome :) just come here when you need some help or someone to upload
<xerxas> slomo, need to learn how to make debs before
<xerxas> do you use buildd ? or fakeroot ?
<xerxas> du you write debian/rules ?
<ajmitch> yes, we write all the stuff in debian/ for new packages
<ajmitch> often people use tools like dh-make
<slomo> afaik everybody uses pbuilder here ;) and yes, we write debian/rules to package new stuff or do changes there to fix stuff, etc
<ajmitch> or cdbs
<bddebian> Hmm, why the heck isn't libdebtags1-dev in the archive?  It built fine??
<xerxas> is there a "how to become a motu" anywhere ?
<xerxas> or how to make packages for ubuntu ?
<xerxas> or debian maybe ?
<bddebian> xerxas: The Debian New Maintainers guide can be good (albeit lengthy)
<xerxas> slomo, http://wiki.musicbrainz.org/PicardTagger
<xerxas> slomo, but I'm currently making it works
<xerxas> it doesn't run
<xerxas> it's written in python
<womble> xerxas: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/community/processes/newmember
<xerxas> this is how I hit this ipython "bug"
<slomo> xerxas: ipython is uploaded... should be on the ftp in an hour or something
<xerxas> slomo, great :)
<ajmitch> slomo: good work :)
<bddebian> slomo: You ROCK d00d :-)
<slomo> xerxas: are there some screenshots anywhere? ;)
<xerxas> slomo, humm
<xerxas> don't really know
<xerxas> slomo, I also want to package nvu and sunbird maybe
<xerxas> one day
<xerxas> In my dreams
<xerxas> :)
<slomo> xerxas: isn't nvu already packages? ;)
<xerxas> slomo, maybe :)
<xerxas> I think I checked  but didn't find it
<xerxas> hum
<xerxas> you're right :)
<xerxas> also maybe a deb for klik
<xerxas> but I didn't manage to make it work
<xerxas> (but I discovered it very recently)
<xerxas> banshee entered breezy this morning :) , great work guys
<xerxas> (I'll need to write some gnome-vfs support for banshee, but I'm not a goot coder)
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> I just have plenty of ideas, but too lazy to do something :)
<slomo> hehe thanks :) but i think upstream plans gnomevfs support
<xerxas> slomo, is there a gnome-vfs c#support ?
<xerxas> (all my music collection is on a remote machine, so right now banshee isn't really usefull to me)
<slomo> xerxas: sure... libgnome2.0-cil / gnome-vfs-sharp-2.0
<slomo> xerxas: DAAP support will come "soon" ;)
<xerxas> slomo, isn't daap support already in ?
<xerxas> daap is for ipod ?
<xerxas> slomo, sorry, rhythmbox got recently daap support
<xerxas> not banshee
<xerxas> you're right
<slomo> ipod support is... but daap is something else :)
<xerxas> daap is a streaming protocol ?
<slomo> you can share your music library over network with it
<xerxas> humm
<xerxas> I need a daap server ?
<slomo> yes... mt-daapd for example
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~$ apt-cache search daap
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~$
<slomo> xerxas: yes... it isn't in debian/ubuntu yet because of license problems with howl...
<slomo> but as mt-daapd will get avahi support this will change
<xerxas> great
<xerxas> I already have avahi installed and just waiting to use it :)
<slomo> most probably for breezy+1 :)
<xerxas> is there already something that makes use of avahi in breezy ?
<ajmitch> not yet
<ajmitch> the first release was very recently, remember :)
<ajmitch> 0.4 debs should get in real soon though
<slomo> xerxas: i'll package a service discovery applet for the gnome panel soon ;)
<slomo> xerxas: but for breezy there won't be something useful probably
<bddebian> Heya Mez
<Mez> hi
<slomo> Nafallo: ping?
<xerxas> when is the breezy freeze ?
<xerxas> don't you maintain unofficial repositaries ?
<xerxas> (gotta go)
<slomo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<xerxas> but I'll come back here, very pleansant channel
<slomo> xerxas: hehe ok :) see you later :)
<xerxas> (I'm not leaving the chan , just my home)
<xerxas> :)
<bddebian> Damnit I can't fix anything today.. :-(
<bddebian> Anyone know why a package shows as building successful but still isn't in the archive?  (built yesterday)
<slomo> bddebian: new package?
<bddebian> Yes
<slomo> bddebian: then it has to pass elmo first afaik... even when he synced from debian
<bddebian> slomo: Ahh, OK
<\sh> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.2/../../../../lib/libgdkglext-x11-1.0.so: undefined reference to `pango_x_font_cache_load'
<Lathiat> xerxas: nss-mdns does
<Lathiat> xerxas: else not much
<Lathiat> xerxas: (lets you resolve hostnames on the network)
<jbailey> ajmitch: Still awake?
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> this error is known....but how was the fix
<slomo> Lathiat: that's really much ;P btw, do you know someone who is working on avahi integration in mt-daapd? i only read in their forum that they "plan" to integrate it...
<Lathiat> slomo: no idea
<Lathiat> slomo: however rhythmbox now supports sharing & accessing DAAP shares
<Lathiat> slomo: and banshee will soon
<Lathiat> slomo: (both with avahi)
<slomo> Lathiat: that doesn't help me :P i need something without X to run on my fileserver ;)
<\sh> mpgblaster
<slomo> Lathiat: but well... as they currently support howl avahi integration shouldn't be that hard :) when nothing changes until banshee has support for it i'll try it...
<slomo> \sh: ?
<ajmitch> jbailey: yep, course I am :)
<ajmitch> it's only 2am
<bddebian> ajmitch: Heh
<bddebian> Do we still support ruby1.6 stuff?
<ajmitch> don't think so
<j^> slomo http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/daapd
<jbailey> ruby1.6 is in universe and at least one of the packags I touched  yesterday still produced 1.6 packages.
<ajmitch> alright
<Lathiat> j^: slomo is interested in one that uses avahi
<\sh> slomo: music for the server ;)
<ajmitch> hey Lathiat
<Lathiat> also that description is wrong
<jbailey> ajmitch: I was thinking of hacking together a bzr-buildpackage based on {cvs,svn}-buildpackage.
<Lathiat> its the 'DAAP' protocol
<Lathiat> not the DAA protocol
<ajmitch> Lathiat: still pimping avahi? ;)
<jbailey> ajmitch: If I do this today, will you play with it for gnue?
<slomo> j^: is crap :P mt-daapd support many more fileformats ;)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: of course :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: io have new 0.4 packages, care to sponsior?
<ajmitch> jbailey: sure, and pnet
<jbailey> ajmitch: Luvly.
<ajmitch> Lathiat: ok, your key isn't signed & in yet?
* Lathiat just testing the fixes to make sure it works and upgrades cleanly
<Lathiat> ajmitch: no
<jbailey> I think bzr is sweet, and I'd love to see more people fleeing from baz. =)
<ajmitch> still need signatures?
<ajmitch> jbailey: I started using baz
<ajmitch> it's a bit complex :)
<Lathiat> ya, i need to get around to that
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so fly to dunedin
<jbailey> ajmitch: Dude, to  this day I still don't know how to work it.
<Lathiat> ajmitch: :)
<slomo> Lathiat: avahi isn't a must... but would be nice ;) i could just install mt-daapd on my fileserver with howl... ;)
<j^> Lathiat ok, im also interested in one that uses avahi
<ajmitch> Lathiat: should be a good keysigning at LCA if you're there :)
<Lathiat> slomo: yeh you could, they do interoperate :)
<jbailey> ajmitch: So I figure my best hope of never having to learn it is to convince the rest of the world that they should use bzr instead.
<slomo> j^: http://www.mt-daapd.org/  <--- they "plan"
<ajmitch> jbailey: a worthy goal
<slomo> j^: and support many file formats
<jbailey> ajmitch: My plot must be working, since bzr is now officially becoming baz 2. =)
<Lathiat> bzr is nice
<Lathiat> baz is just difficult
<ajmitch> jbailey: let me help you on this path
<Lathiat> to enlightenment?
<jbailey> Excelent!!!
<ajmitch> Lathiat: of course
<jbailey> Lathiat: I suspect Andrew and I have differing views on enlightenment. ;)
<ajmitch> bzr is the way
<j^> slomo do you know if rhythmbox in ubuntu/breezy will support daap
<ajmitch> ;)
<jbailey> Everything before then we seem to agree on, though. =)
<slomo> j^: yes... it will not ;)
<slomo> j^: it's currently only in their CVS so i think it will take some time until they release it...
<ajmitch> rhythmbox is in main
<slomo> j^: and then... rb is in main
<jbailey> ajmitch: Cool, I might use that as a distraction from writing documentation later.  But for now, /me wanders off to play more Starcraft.
<ajmitch> seb isn't likely to put in such untested code right before release
* j^ would like to have a client that would play a random playlist of all daap servers in the local net
<ajmitch> jbailey: alright, I'll sleep & get back to you in 8 hours :)
<jbailey> ajmitch: When was the last time you slept that long?
* j^ .. possibly as a daemon again
<ajmitch> jbailey: well I'll be at church in the morning :)
<slomo> j^: make one :)
<ajmitch> jbailey: I actually slept from 9pm until 7am the other night
<jbailey> Wow.
<slomo> j^: or patch rb/banshee
<ajmitch> I was quite surprised
<Lathiat> yeh the rhythmbox daap code is definately not ready for release
<j^> slomo i put it on my list of projects to do one day.
<Lathiat> any good faith has equal and opposite paths to enlightenment :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> anyway time for my 5 hours sleep :)
<ajmitch> night all
<bddebian> Gnight ajmitch
<pkern> ajmitch: I just saw that net6_1.0.1-1 and obby_0.1.0-1 already got synced into universe. Those versions are still in testing, but are not sufficient to run and build the current gobby. (o:
<slomo> pkern: they were synced? where did you see this? :)
<ivoks> oh.. is there any load balancing cluster for 2.6 kernels? :(
<pkern> slomo: I guess so because it's the Debian package with my GPG signature, built one day after my upload.
<pkern> (No changes are necessary to compile net6 or obby, just Gobby needs to be adapted to the different build dependencies)
<slomo> pkern: hmm... at least it wasn't built yet... but i don't see it imported somewhere ;)
<pkern> slomo: 07-Jun-2005
<pkern> It will take quite some time until the updated packages flow into testing on the Debian side. I don't know if this is the base of the sync. |:
<slomo> pkern: ok, i see... i thought you meant that it was synced a few minutes ago :)
<pkern> Nope.
<slomo> pkern: are the needed package versions in unstable or experimental?
<slomo> pkern: or even incoming?
<pkern> slomo: Unstable
<pkern> slomo: But blocked by the ABI transition
<slomo> pkern: were there any big changes or something from our to that version? otherwise we could probably just update it...
<Lathiat> ivoks: there are various things
<Lathiat> ivoks: what exactly are you trying to achieve ?
<ivoks> Lathiat: openmosix :/
<ajmitch> slomo: gobby itself needs tweaked, so we won't do a sync as-is
<ivoks> Lathiat: i have one with 60 nodes
<pkern> slomo: Hm. Good question. 1. It introduces new binary packages because of a new API, 2. I had to tighten the build dependencies, but I think for sigc++ only.
<ivoks> Lathiat: but it's on 2.4, and i would like it to be 2.6
<Lathiat> ivoks: opensli?
<ivoks> Lathiat: i was checking that out
<slomo> pkern: new API? ok, after breezy ;)
<pkern> ajmitch: I'm currently only talking about the dependencies. Did you try them already? Was there a need to tweak?
<ivoks> Lathiat: it does load balancing?
<pkern> slomo: The packages in universe are worthless. Gobby is the only thing which uses it.
<pkern> slomo: *them
<ivoks> yeah, load leveling...
<ajmitch> pkern: well we have to change the build-deps for gobby not to use the epoch, I think
<Lathiat> ivoks: its one of those lots of systems as one clustering solutions
<Lathiat> ivoks: however, theres sometimes better solutions to some problems
<Lathiat> ivoks: just curious exactly what yoru using it for
<slomo> pkern: ok... then they might get updated... are you sure it's really just gobby?
<pkern> ajmitch: Yep.
<pkern> slomo: Yes.
<ivoks> Lathiat: calculations... basicly, lots of forking processes
<slomo> ajmitch: what do you suggest? syncing net6 and obby from debian/unstable and gobby then?
<Lathiat> ivoks: ah
<ajmitch> slomo: no, I said don't sync gobby
<tseng> Lathiat: is anyone working on an avahi file sharing app?
<tseng> Lathiat: that doesnt suck like the ones built on howl last year
<Lathiat> tseng: what would you propose
<tseng> Lathiat: webdav stuff
<slomo> ajmitch: ok, you handle it ;)
<ajmitch> slomo: I was :P
<j^> tseng you would have to fix webdav in nautilus first
<slomo> ajmitch: wonderfull :)
<tseng> j^: it worked reasonably with the old apps
<ajmitch> slomo: we don't sync things that we're going to fix 5 minutes later
<ajmitch> it's a waste of elmo's time
<j^> tseng not for larger files
<tseng> j^: one is unmaintained and crappy, the other uses apache2, though
<tseng> there are really two use cases for me
<slomo> ajmitch: i know... i haven't looked at the stuff yet and would've tried to build it before asking for a sync ;)
<j^> tseng last time i tried to copy a 4GB file on a webdav share, nautilus tried to allocate 4GB ram
<tseng> 1) i have a dedicated file server, i want to share webdav with some big heavy Unixy server like apache
<tseng> and push to clients via zeroconf
<Nafallo> \sh: ping
<tseng> 2) i am a desktop user and want to click in nautilus and share files with a lighter webdav server
<tseng> that runs as my user in the session
<ajmitch> 3) I have an ad-hoc wireless network & just want to copy a couple of files to a friend
<tseng> thats doable with 2
<j^> tseng do you happen to know what apple uses to webdav share?
<ajmitch> or a few GB, as the case usually is
<tseng> j^: nope
<tseng> j^: im guessing apache?
* j^ checks...
<ivoks> Lathiat: i will leave it on 2.4 and wait for 2.6 release of openmosix
<\sh> Nafallo: pong
<ajmitch> Lathiat: btw avahi is very fast at discovery when an interface comes up :)
<Nafallo> \sh: seen malone #2179 ?
<\sh> gajim i think i saw it
<ivoks> j^: still in zagreb?
<j^> tseng right now samba/cfs looks like the only way to copy large files
<\sh> Nafallo: lemme check
<j^> ivoks yes. will do a cinema tonight.
<Nafallo> \sh: I already commented what's wrong ;-). we just have to figure out a way to solve this for breezy.
<ivoks> j^: what are you doing here?
<j^> ivoks cinema
<slomo> \sh: ace built? it still has some unmet deps it seems...
<pkern> Where should I report universe bugs to? Ubuntu bugzilla? Beagle is quitting with System.DllNotFoundException: evolutionglue
<tseng> its already being fixed
<ivoks> j^: huh? :)
<\sh> slomo: i just saw only the sync...
<slomo> pkern: don't worry... try updating in 30 minutes :)
<pkern> slomo: Ok
<slomo> \sh: ok, i'll look at it maybe... later ;)
<\sh> Nafallo: yes same error as with psi and using gpg-agent and entered password
<Nafallo> \sh: this is more like not using gpg-agent, but have gajim believe it should ;-)
<Nafallo> \sh: should we just add something to trigger that in the accountmod-dialog?
<womble> What's the procedure for getting a security update into Hoary for a Universe package?  (Specifically: squirrelmail, in this case)
<\sh> Nafallo: yes and no
<tseng> womble: pull the fixes from debian into the hoary package and give it to Nafallo
<tseng> womble: it would be XubuntuY.1
<tseng> where XubuntuY is the revision in hoary
<\sh> Nafallo: you know that we won't get those patches into upstream...so we have to be upstream by ourselves
<Nafallo> womble: s/Nafallo/security-review@lists.ubuntu.com/ :-)
<Nafallo> I don't do security much
<tseng> i was sure you did
<tseng> oh well
<Nafallo> \sh: for those patches, yes :-)
<Nafallo> tseng: I know, I did, but not anymore :-/. ENOTIME
<womble> OK, patch going off to the list in short order
<tseng> great
<Nafallo> \sh: hawke talked about auto-detection. that would ofcourse be better, but should be a bit tricky ;-)
<Nafallo> \sh: or can we just read use-agent from .gnupg/gpg.conf?
<\sh> Nafallo: lets do the use-gpg-agent ui switch :)
<bddebian> OK, gotta run for a while, later gang
<\sh> Nafallo: but before we do it , we need a bazaar archive
<Nafallo> \sh: bazaar-ng rather ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: jblack import
<\sh> Nafallo: one main brach in bazaar and then one ubuntu branch and our local stuff
<Nafallo> \sh: sure, aslong as baz2bzr works ;-). bazaar-ng is _easy_ to use :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: well...only a matter of learning...
<\sh> Nafallo: the reimport into svn is something which gives me a headache
<Nafallo> indeed
<\sh> Nafallo: i will ask jblack on monday to import svn head
<Nafallo> \sh: https://launchpad.net/products/gajim/+series/main
<pkern> When baz has the usability of darcs I'll switch. ;p
<Nafallo> \sh: you got mail at sh-sourcecode@ubuntu.com :-)
<\sh> Nafallo: imported already? wooo
<ivoks> grr...
<ivoks> flightgear FTBS on 64bit
<Nafallo> \sh: not exactly. fails ;-)
<\sh> Nafallo: so it needs some adjustment by the bazaar gurus
<Nafallo> \sh: :-)
<\sh> or w8
<Nafallo> \sh: why do you use sh-sourcecode at launchpad btw? ;-)
<tseng> hm how do i set up my launchpad mail?
<Nafallo> tseng: prefer the mailaddress to forward to and then mail to $Name@ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> in \sh's case sh-sourcecode@ubuntu.com :-P
<Nafallo> there is a cronjob to update the aliases every hour or so :-)
<tseng> i dont see a prefs page
<tseng> oh its my user i guess
<Nafallo> yepp, brandon@ubuntu.com should work
<slomo> Mez: you have bittorrent on your unmet deps todo list... but it's in main (but anyway, just change the dependency for the GUI package to python-wxgtk2.4)
<ivoks> anyone has amd64?
<Mez> yeah, I emailed I think it was infintiy
<Nafallo> slomo: isn't that done already?
<Mez> with patches
<slomo> Mez: ok :)
<slomo> ivoks: Nafallo has
<Mez> which dont exist anymore
<Mez> whee
<slomo> ?
<ivoks> yay!
<tseng> i wonder if i add brandon@ubuntu.com to my gpg key if it will work
<tseng> based on sigs on the other addresses
<tseng> i guess so
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> prolly
<jsgotangco> maybe i should add mine as well
<Mez> tseng: if you add your ubuntu email to your key thats already registered it works
<tseng> great
<Mez> ubuntu.com emails are whitelisted
<tseng> yes
<Mez> and it checks agaisnt the key, not the email on the key
<tseng> indeed
<jsgotangco> ahh
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: hi there!
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: hey long time no talk jonathan
<highvoltage> yep. had a good sfd here.
<highvoltage> i think i personally gave out at least 2000 copies of the open cd today :)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: how's your sfd?
<ivoks> Nafallo: ping
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: rad, i spoke to around 200+ people, we had a burnfest, we ran out of 5.04 CDs
<highvoltage> we too. although we had little to start with. i think we had about 500 ubuntu 5.04 cd's, and just under 10 000 open cd's.
<highvoltage> all gone now :)
<highvoltage> i think sfd had a bigger overall effect this year than last year.
<womble> Mail sent; hopefully the patch will go through shortly.
<ivoks> so... how can i test if package will build on amd64? :)
<ivoks> just upload it and hope for best? :)
<slomo> ivoks: or ask nafallo to test it ;)
<ivoks> no Nafallo here :)
<ivoks> what the heck...
<slomo> ivoks: is it that important to know if it builds on amd64? did it fail there before and you tried to fix that?
<ivoks> it failed, i fixed it
<ivoks> but it could fail again on some other stage..
<slomo> it failed everwhere? or just amd64?
<ivoks> amd64 and ia64... int -> long
<ivoks> long -> int :)
<ivoks> so, i fixed that, but i can check whole source to find any other float -> int
<ivoks> long -> int
<ivoks> it's 10MB gziped :)
<slomo> your patch?
<ivoks> patch?
<ivoks> it trivial change
<ivoks> i have expirience with cxx transition
<slomo> well i would wait for someone on amd64 to test it :)
<ivoks> i'll upload... and hope it won't fail again somwhere else :)
<ivoks> we'll see
<slomo> and that's no cxxtransition but developers who should be forbidden to code in C ;)
<ivoks> no..
<ivoks> it's old app
<ivoks> it compiles on 32bit arch
<ivoks> but not on 64
<ivoks> because int have diff sizes on diff archs
<slomo> that's what i meant... developers assuming that sizeof(int) == sizeof(long) == sizeof(void *) == 4 ;)
<pkern> int32_t (=
<ivoks> ah, idiot...
<slomo> ?
<pkern> Heh.
<ivoks> no, it's ok... :)
<ivoks> i tought i forgot write changelog :)
<slomo> hehe
<ivoks> we will see in 20-30 minutes
<pkern> Yeehaw, new libevolution-cli
<slomo> pkern: and it works... at least for me ;)
<pkern> Yep. But all those .exe in `ps aux' confuse me ;)
<pkern> Wow :D
<ivoks> me too
<slomo> uh... wtf is yada? :/
<ivoks> apt-cache show yada :)
<slomo> yes i read that... but it looks ugly as hell :(
<jroes> what's that
<jroes> need someone on amd64 to test what
<jroes> :)
<jroes> where did you upload it ivoks
<pkern> But Beagle's still spitting messages out to the console... "(beagled:14230): gmime-CRITICAL **: internet_address_get_addr: assertion `ia->type != INTERNET_ADDRESS_GROUP' failed
<pkern> "
<slomo> pkern: probably just ignore that or tell upstream ;)
<jsgotangco> Dapper?
<jsgotangco> seems sabdfl slipped...
<Mez> slipped~?
<jsgotangco> Dapper...
<jsgotangco> there was a discussion about menu changes and he said about dapper
<tseng> Dapper Dingo
* tseng hides
<tseng> dapper dog would be lame
<robitaille> Dapper Dan?
<tseng> haha
<womble> It *has* to be Dingo.  No other choice is anywhere near as good.
<robitaille> jsgotangco,  search for dapper in the bugzilla sabdfl is not the first one to slip
<robitaille> actually I think the first reference I saw was from mdz on IRC a couple of weeks ago
<robitaille> http://www.playthingspast.com/hb-6548b.html could be Dapper Dan mascot
<Nafallo> ivoks: pong
<Mez> could be donkey ...
<Mez> or dolphin
<HiddenWolf> Would it be possible to update the hula packages? They are hopelessly out of date.
<\sh> HiddenWolf: ask herzi
<\sh> he packaged it for hoary
<HiddenWolf> I've tried compiling it myself, but I ran into an error I don't understand.
<HiddenWolf> If I can get it to compile, I'd be able to run debs just fine.
<slomo> hmm... lyx needs really long to compile :(
<slomo> and it's still compiling... omg
<bmonty> heh...get a faster box?
<bmonty> :)
<slomo> hmm... athlon xp 2800+ ;)
<bmonty> same here
<slomo> hehe... it's compiling since almost one hour now :)
<HiddenWolf> lynx?
<HiddenWolf> an hour?
<slomo> HiddenWolf: lyx, not lynx ;)
<HiddenWolf> slomo, ah
<bmonty> slomo: ace takes over an hour to compile as well
<HiddenWolf> say, I pull something from svn, how do I turn it into a deb?
<bmonty> HiddenWolf: check out the debian new maintainer's guide, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<slomo> bmonty: i know ;) does it compile cleanly now? last time i tried it doesn't
<bmonty> slomo: it compiles on i386 but not amd64 or powerpc
<bmonty> there is still an open bug in debian BTS for the other architectures
<slomo> bmonty: ok... i will not compile it on my ibook :P that would take ages ;)
<bmonty> slomo: elmo synced it from debian yesterday
<slomo> bmonty: i know... but it seems the version still has unmet deps for x86
<bmonty> slomo: I tested it successfully on my breezy box
<bmonty> has the new package made it in to the archive yet?
<slomo> yes
<bmonty> do you know which packages still have unmet deps?
<slomo> bmonty: apt-cache unmet | grep ace
<slomo> oh
<slomo> but those are old packages
<slomo> so ignore me ;)
<slomo> and i probably have a solution for the ppc problem... but i don't want to try it ;)
<slomo> seems like it misses -lstdc++ while linking
<bmonty> take a look at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=324271
<slomo> hmm
<slomo> still compiling...
<slomo> gnar
<slomo> and failed...
<bmonty> anyone know if pbuilder will let you run two sessions at the same time?
<Treenaks> is there a useful mail notification thingy for evo?
<\sh> two times pbuilder yes
<Treenaks> not "a single beep"
<bmonty> \sh: thanks
<ogra> Treenaks, http://www.grawert.net/software/evonotify/index.html
<Treenaks> ogra: is it packaged? :)
<ogra> Treenaks, install this and ping me, the binary isnt compatible with newer gnome versions...
<ogra> Treenaks, nope
<Treenaks> ogra: hmm.. why not? :)
<ogra> i plan to rewrite it in perl since a while
<ogra> err
<ogra> python
<ogra> and to let it use dbus...
<ogra> its an odd hack that uses a filter to notify you
<ogra> but works ;)
<Treenaks> ogra: how does it work now then?
<Treenaks> ogra: by talking to e-d-s?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> it installs a filter
<ogra> and notifys you if there is unread mail...
<slomo> ogra: afaik something like this should be upstream soon... was a completed gnome bounty and it claims to be in gnome cvs ;)
<ogra> slomo, yes, i know... i tried to package it, but it was always out of sync when i tried
<slomo> ogra: this one? http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/evolution/plugins/new-mail-notify/
<ogra> its very tied to specific dbus functions...
<ogra> yup
<ogra> so you can only use it with the dbus version its developed for
<slomo> that's dbus ;)
<ogra> same as gnome-power etc...
<ogra> yup
<slomo> ogra: but i looks like it should be included with evolution 2.4
<slomo> hm
<ogra> would be cool
<ogra> evo has the dbus notification functionality since 2.2
<ogra> its just the frontend thats missing
<Treenaks> ogra: I have 2.4.0 but there's no dbus plugin anymore
<slomo> Treenaks: apt-get install evolution-plugins
<Treenaks> ogra: I have that
<ogra> Treenaks, you just cant disable it, its there ;)
<ogra> you can look with dbus-monitor and see the evo messages if new mail arrives
<slomo> ogra: hm looks like the new-mail-notify plugin in cvs is really just a dbus message sending thing... i thought there should be some panel thing :/
<Treenaks> oh yeah, I see signals when evo does things
<Treenaks> org.gnome.evolution.mail.dbus.Signal(MessageReading, INBOX)
<ogra> yup
<Treenaks> coolness :)
<slomo> ogra: where do you find the code for the panel applet?
<ogra> its in the gnome cvs anywhere...
<ogra> its a while ago that i looked
<slomo> ok, i'll search ;)
<\sh> siretart: ping
<slomo> \sh: he's on vacation afaik
<\sh> ahh
<slomo> somewhere in austria :)
<\sh> hehe...
<slomo> ogra: what about this: http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/
<slomo> ?
<ogra> thats a standalone app
<ogra> i dont like apps that block my pop3 server ...
<Treenaks> ogra: that's why I use imap ;)
<ogra> Treenaks, yes, i'm lazy
<Treenaks> ogra: yeah, that's why I use imap :)_
<Treenaks> ogra: no mirroring of 600 folders everywhere
<ogra> the setup is much harder ;)
<ogra> apt-get install qpopper and you are done with pop3 ... for imap you need infrastructure
<bmonty> anyone know why xfonts-100dpi-transcoded isn't in breezy?
<slomo> ogra: but that app seems to have evolution support... so maybe it just queries evolution or listens to dbus when you choose the evolution support
<slomo> ogra: but anyway... there seems to be something better ;)
<ogra> bmonty, because we use utf8 by default ? and the default fonts contain full charsets ?
<ogra> slomo, sure... package it if you want ;)
<bmonty> ogra: ok, trying to fix unmet deps and euro-support-x depends on that....guess this package might be a candiate for the morgue
<slomo> ogra: i don't want it ;) better the evolution one when i find it
<ogra> bmonty, most likely...
<LaserJock> what, steps/packages do you guys use when you build a binary from a source package? Especially from Debian source packages?
<ogra> pbuilder
<ogra> and dpkg-buildpackage
<LaserJock> ok, well I have been using pbuilder, but I needed to include a lib that I previously built with pbuilder
<LaserJock> so I made my own little repo and put that in the pbuilder source
<LaserJock> Is that sort of against the spirit of pbuilder?
<ogra> nope...
<ogra> but it will make your pbuilder unclean
<LaserJock> well, that is what I was wondering about
<ogra> we confirm that our stuff builds on the buildd...
<slomo> ogra: it is already packaged... debian even has the newest version ;) but evo support is disabled
<ogra> by using pbuilder
<LaserJock> so, does buildd know about dependencies so that if you upload both libs and the prog itself it will build the lib first?
<ogra> sure
<LaserJock> cool
<ogra> it might attempt to buiold the app first, but if it fails, it will retry until the lib is available
<ogra> as long as your lib is in the build-deps you should be fine.... the rest is up to the buildds
<ogra> slomo, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/evolution-hackers/2005-April/msg00044.html
<slomo> ogra: and that is the newest version? i already tried it and it fails ;)
<ogra> slomo, and: http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2005/06/msg00094.html
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> slomo: it didn't work :(
* ivoks needs amd64 chroot
<ogra> slomo, thats what i meant with "out of sync" ;)
<ogra> oh, http://www.warma.dk/ubuntu/em-panel-applet/
<bddebian> Heya
<slomo> ogra: but a patch to make it compile again is missing ;)
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> Hi bddebian
<HiddenWolf> ogra, are you maintaining gnome-screensaver?
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock, how's it coming?
<ogra> HiddenWolf, not really, why ?
<HiddenWolf> ogra, it's an annoying package. ;)
<ogra> HiddenWolf, dont use it then
<HiddenWolf> xscreensaver allows you to start typing your pass even before the interface comes up. gnome-screensaver doesn't. :P
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, I really don't know right now:-S
<bddebian> LaserJock: Well, welcom to the club ;-)
* HiddenWolf grabs LaserJock a beer
<ogra> HiddenWolf, if gnome-screensaver would be mature enough, we'd have included it ;)
<LaserJock> I used pbuilder and built all the packages I wanted but it seemed so easy that I wonder what I screwed up :-(
<ogra> HiddenWolf, it will be in breezy+1
<ogra> and it will work right by then
<HiddenWolf> ogra, no worries. :)
<LaserJock> I'm not sure because I need to verify that a change I made in one package worked, but if it did then it is pretty cool
<bddebian> Hmm, what to work on today..
<LaserJock> how do you guys test packages that you have made to make sure they work without totally screwing up your computer with junk?
<ivoks> wtf?!
<bddebian> ivoks: ??
<ivoks> argghhhhhh
<ivoks> bddebian: i uploaded package without changing source, only changelog
<ivoks> ogra: ping
<ogra> ivoks, ?
<bddebian> ivoks: whoops :-)
<ivoks> ogra: is it possible to test source on some 64bit computer?
<ivoks> ogra: this why i can't know if i'm uploading FTBS package
<\sh> ivoks: ask Mithrandir
<\sh> ivoks: u need a signed key
<\sh> ivoks: and then u could get an account on ravel
<ivoks> i have acc on ravel
<\sh> so acc
<ivoks> but i don't have all libs that i need
<ivoks> and Nafallo is away :)
<\sh> ivoks: ask Mithrandir or maswan to install the build deps
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> thanx
<ivoks> \sh: what would happen if i upload source that's same version as on that is allready uploaded?
<ivoks> i made a mistake :(
<\sh> ivoks: u need a new version number for upload...if not it's thrown away
<ivoks> not big one, tough...
<ivoks> ok
<\sh> u will get a reject mail from kati
<bddebian> Can't you do a -f ?
<ivoks> i can
<ivoks> but kati will still reject it
<bddebian> Oh
<bmonty> ogra: do UTF-8 fonts have support for the euro symbol by default?
<ogra> bmonty, yup
<ogra> they should
<bmonty> ogra: so a default breezy install should support euro symbols on the console and in xfonts by default?
<Mithrandir> the console doesn't have unicode_start run automatically, so no.
<bmonty> euro-support is in unmet deps....I think it should go to the morgue, but I want to make sure I'm not missing something
<bmonty> the test script it supplies passes for UTF-8 fonts but fails for non-UTF-8 since they aren't installed
<bddebian> ajmitch: You up yet?
<\sh> guys cheers
<bddebian> Later \sh
<\sh> hehe...well i'm holding up ogra from his hard work...
<ogra> lol
<\sh> oh forget...prost ogra
<ogra> prost :)
<slomo> \sh: did you upgrade the pyicq-t?
<\sh> slomo: no....i will do some upgrades next week...not so easy right now
<slomo> \sh: hmm... weird... because i get the umlauts now... just without the two dots ;)
<\sh> slomo: explain...u enter ue and u get u?
<slomo> \sh: someone writes an  and i get an u
<slomo> \sh: it doesn't work the other way around
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> i will update the transports on monday....actually i can patch some stuff.
<slomo> \sh, ogra? someone there? ;)
<\sh> we were eating :) so now
<slomo> i'm currently fixing lyx... and it needs a new upstream version... otherwise it FTBFS
<slomo> i took the packaging from lyx.org which is just an updated version of the debian package
<slomo> am i allowed to upload? ;)
<bddebian> Nope :-)
<bddebian> ;-P
<\sh> if it fixes the ftbfs and doesn't break anything else..do it
<slomo> ok... but i only know that it builds on x86... i can't guarantee for the other architectures ;) but it fixes some gcc 4 stuff
<crimsun> give me the diff.gz, I'll build on amd64
<slomo> ok... but be warned, it took almost 1 1/2 hours on my athlon xp 2800+ ;)
<crimsun> plenty of amd64 machines to do the trick
<bddebian> Oh good, send me one. ;-P
<crimsun> send me $lots ;-P
<bddebian> How much is lots?
<crimsun> enough to cover expenses while I search for a new job ;-P
<\sh> crimsun: lol
<slomo> crimsun: http://revu.tauware.de/~slomo/lyx_1.3.6-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<crimsun> slomo: k
<slomo> crimsun: do you build with distcc or something?
<bddebian> crimsun: Hmm, well I don't quite have that much probably unfortunately :-(
<crimsun> slomo: nope, but I'm sure someone can locate a fast amd64 ;)
<crimsun> one of them is bound to be vroom
<slomo> crimsun: hehe ok... just tell me when it builds :) but when it doesn't build it's at least an improvement... it builds on x86 :)
<\sh> slomo: Mithrandir is online :)
<bmonty> bddebian: can you take a look at my fixes list on unmetdeps?  debdiffs are linked from there
<slomo> Mithrandir: ping?
<Mithrandir> pong
<sedak> hello
<bmonty> hi sedak
<slomo> Mithrandir: can you give me a login for ravel? and tseng told me you can probably help with a dpkg problem ;)
<bddebian> bmonty: Sure
<Mithrandir> slomo: signed mail to maswan@acc.umu.se, request access to ravel, include SSH key and preferrred username.
<Mithrandir> slomo: that is, to me, tfheen@debian.org, cc maswan
<slomo> Mithrandir: i've already done that two times ;) but well... i'll do it again later :)
<bddebian> bmonty: ecawave and icomlib?
<bmonty> bddebian: yes
<slomo> Mithrandir: and for the dpkg problem... when updating mono from hoary to breezy something breaks... mono-assemblies-base contained some symlinks in hoary but is replaced with a metapackage which now depends on mono-classlib-1.0 which contains the symlinks from the old mono-assemblies-base package... now when someone updates to breezy first mono-classlib-1.0 is installed and after that mono-assemblies-base is replaced with the dummy package.
<slomo> .. and the symlinks get removed
* bddebian tries ecawave
<Mithrandir> slomo: hmm, I'll have to check it out a little later, I'm a tad busy now
<slomo> Mithrandir: ok, no problem :) thanks
<bddebian> bmonty: ecawave is uploaded, check your buildlogs :-)
<bmonty> bddebian: thanks
<bddebian> bmonty: icomlib is also uploaded.  Good work.
<bmonty> bddebian: thanks again...I'll have some more in a few :)
<bddebian> Awesome.  I'm probably going to be heading out soon though.  But ajmitch should wake up soon, bug him.. ;-P
<crimsun> or ping me, I'll be around for a bit.
<bddebian> Fsck, why does it seem like every package I grab FTBFSs :-(
<slomo> crimsun: already building it?
<slomo> bddebian: the easy ones are already fixed ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<crimsun> slomo: yep
<bddebian> OK gotta run, later gang
<slomo> bye bddebian :)
<crimsun> slomo: dpkg-deb: building package `lyx' in `../lyx_1.3.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb'.
<slomo> crimsun: thanks :) uploading now
<bmonty> crimsun: kaffe is good to go, https://www.montynet.org/ubuntu/debdiff/kaffe_1.1.5-5ubuntu2.debdiff
<crimsun> k
<bmonty> anyone had problems with autoconf finding the X includes?
<slomo> bmonty: sure...
<slomo> bmonty: what does config.log say?
<bmonty> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<bmonty> xlibs-dev is installed
<slomo> try libX11-dev...
<slomo> otherwise look in config.log
<crimsun> libx11-dev should suffice, since you're missing x11proto-core-dev
<bmonty> k, I'll try that
<bmonty> do I need xlibs-dev if I add libx11-dev to the build dependencies?
<crimsun> xlibs-dev is a massive depends metapackage
<crimsun> it depends on libx11-dev
<mbreit> iirc the use of xlibs-dev as a dependency is depricated... (but i am not sure about that)
<crimsun> it is deprecated
<crimsun> packages should be using the modular b-ds
<thesaltydog> any news concerning inclusion in breezy of sl-modem-daemon? There is a malone bug for it.
<crimsun> there seem to be a bevy of issues with sl-modem-daemon
<crimsun> which are you referring to?
<thesaltydog> the one I had in Hoary...:-( on IBM Thinkpad X31
<crimsun> ok, but I need a malone 
<crimsun> err, malone #
<crimsun> (not quite used to this UK keyboard yet)
<thesaltydog> crimsun, sorry. It is #469
<Lathiat> crimsun: heh takes a bit to get used to doesnt it :)
<crimsun> Lathiat: I'm beginning to warm to it, though
<Lathiat> crimsun: ditto, i quite like the " position
<Lathiat> much more convenient
<Lathiat> the \ however is annoying cutting into the shift key
<Lathiat> instead of ctrl+shift+t in gnoem-terminal to open a tab i end up hitting ctrl-\ and SIGKILLing the process in the current terminal
<crimsun> yeah, that's a killer
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-16
<thesaltydog> #469
<crimsun> yep, see it. Stick around for a few minutes; I need to move wifi points.
<thesaltydog> ipw2100?
<crimsun> thesaltydog: ipw2200
<thesaltydog> crimsun, is ipw2100 working now with kernel 2-6-12?
<crimsun> thesaltydog: works fine in Breezy
<crimsun> (so, yes)
<thesaltydog> crimsun, not on my laptop... I had to reboot 2.6.10
<crimsun> 1.0.6?
<thesaltydog> what 1.0.6?
<crimsun> of the ipw2x00 driver
<thesaltydog> how can I get the version?
<thesaltydog> 1.0.2
<crimsun> you're on Hoary, no?
<crimsun> try the Breezy Preview live cd
<thesaltydog> I am on breezy, but I had to boot with 2.6.10 in order to have my wireless working..
<crimsun> hmm, I haven't heard of 1.0.6 being broken for ipw2100
<thesaltydog> With 2.6.12 I don't have eth0 detected.
<bmonty> I had all kinds of problems with my wifi card until I upgraded to ipw2200 on a thinkpad T42
<thesaltydog> It is working fine with kernel 2.6.10..
<crimsun> bmonty: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-September/011059.html
<bmonty> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<bmonty> you got time for a couple more....just gotta make some debdiffs
<crimsun> thesaltydog: ok, let me look at 469
<crimsun> bmonty: sure, just point me at them and I'll get to them
<thesaltydog> I'm going to reboot on 2.6.12 and see what happens..
<bmonty> isn't that what people have been asking him to do?
<crimsun> (yeah, pretty much)
<bmonty> crimsun: kmatplot (https://www.montynet.org/ubuntu/debdiff/kmatplot_0.4-7ubuntu2.debdiff) and knet (https://www.montynet.org/ubuntu/debdiff/knet_0.6beta1-1ubuntu4.debdiff) are ready for upload
<crimsun> [hmm, it'll be easier for me to sync sl-modem from Sid] 
<crimsun> bmonty: k
<thesaltydog> crimsun, I had a look at dmesg output
<crimsun> thesaltydog: k
<thesaltydog> [4294715.746000]  ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection
<thesaltydog> [4294716.746000]  ipw2100: eth1: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.
<thesaltydog> [4294716.746000]  ipw2100: eth1: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2
<thesaltydog> [4294716.746000]  ipw2100: eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.
<thesaltydog> [4294716.746000]  ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the firmware.
<thesaltydog> [4294716.746000]  ipw2100Error calling register_netdev.
<thesaltydog> [4294716.746000]  ipw2100: probe of 0000:02:02.0 failed with error -5
<thesaltydog> the driver version is 1.1.2
<bmonty> thesaltydog: you sure the firmware file isn't in multiverse?
<bmonty> or you have to download it yourself?
<crimsun> thesaltydog: there is no ipw2100-1.3.fw
<thesaltydog> the file is in /lib/hotplug/firmware !! It is on the pc
<crimsun> I see: /lib/hotplug/firmware/ipw2100-1.3.fw-2.6.12-8-686
<thesaltydog> yes
<crimsun> ipw2100-1.3.fw != ipw2100-1.3.fw-2.6.12-8-686
<thesaltydog> crimsun, ok, that's true..
<crimsun> thesaltydog: I'm looking a sl-modem 2.9.10
<crimsun> s/a/at/
<thesaltydog> crimsun, what to do ? rename the file?
<thesaltydog> crimsun, ok, thanks
<bddebian> crimsun: I asked elmo to sync sl-modem from Debian
<crimsun> thesaltydog: first check if there's a bug filed on linux for ipw2100
<thesaltydog> no bugs on ubuntu bugzilla
<crimsun> bddebian: we'd better shove 2.9.10 in there for more fixes
<crimsun> bddebian: I'll need to set up pbuilder on my laptop, since the build obviously fails on amd64
<bmonty> crimsun: what package, I'll build it on mine
<bddebian> crimsun: Where is 2.9.10, upstream?
<bmonty> debian is 2.9.9d-6
<bddebian> I know, I asked for the sync :-)
<crimsun> bmonty: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/sl-modem/
<crimsun> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> ajmitch: You up yet?
<bmonty> k, I'll grab it and let you know what happends
<crimsun> bmonty: thanks.
<crimsun> thesaltydog: it'd be filed against the 'linux' package
<bddebian> crimsun: You gonna build lrm into it?
<crimsun> bddebian: err? it goes into multiverse
<bmonty> crimsun: sl-modem built no problem, you need me to test the install?
<bddebian> crimsun: I think there was a wishlist bug on Malone about it.  I know hunger was asking asking in #u-d about it yesterday
<crimsun> bmonty: yes please
<crimsun> bddebian: hmm, meaning build sl-modem's binary fu into l-r-m?
<crimsun> (can't find the malone bug for it)
<crimsun> bddebian: if so, I'm fairly certain it's not even a remote possibility for breezy, but maybe breezy+1...
<bddebian> Well don't quote me, I might be on crack about Malone.  I do know that hunger was asking yesterday.
<bddebian> No worries, just mentioning it
<BurgLaptop> crimsun, there is a bugzilla bug for it and it has been deferred to breezy+1
<Mez> BurgLaptop, you mean dapper?
<BurgLaptop> Mez, I believe that is the name, but I cannot comment on it
<Mez> :P
<Mez> Burg - why not ?
<Mez>  :P
<bmonty> crimsun: did install and remove for both sl-modem packages, no problems
<BurgLaptop> Mez, not officially announced yet?
<Mez> I'm just trying to work out whether it be dingo, dolphin, or donkey :D
<Mez> lol
<bddebian> crimsun: Did you already sync vlc?
<Mez> BurgLaptop, not officially - but things are being tagged as "dapper" in bugzilla
<BurgLaptop> Mez, ya, and there has been a few loose tongues
<Mez> :P
<Mez> I just wanna know the animal
<bddebian> Mez: btw, I had elmo bring over libdebtags1 1.4 from experimental and it's sitting in NEW, then you should be able to build debtags-edit.  Although I seem to recall a version issue.
<crimsun> bddebian: I can't, it needs to be merged because it ftbfs on amd64 and ppc.
<crimsun> bddebian: I'm working on the merge on amd64.
<Mez> bddebian, er.... cool
<crimsun> BurgLaptop: ah, thanks
<bddebian> crimsun: Ah, OK
* bddebian really needs to get an amd64 box
<Mez> bddebian, er - you should speak to tollef for access to ravel
<crimsun> back tonight.
<bddebian> Mez: I dunno if I trust myself on other's machines :-)
<Mez> bddebian, It's gonna be restricted so you cant break it
<bddebian> Is closing a bug on Malone reason enough to sync/merge a package from Debian?
<LaserJock> Hi all!
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<bmonty> hi LaserJock
<bmonty> bddebian: can you upload the two packages under my rebuild list in the wiki please?
<bddebian> bmonty: I did knet earlier.  Are these new ones?
<LaserJock> I got an email from the Debian maintainer of ghemical today. He made Debian unstable and Breezy packages for ghemical-1.9
<bmonty> bddebian: yeah kmatplot and kbedic
<bmonty> and thanks for the upload of knet
<bddebian> I just uploaded kmatplot the other day
<LaserJock> including the libghemical packages, which will fix the unmet deps for ghemical.
<bmonty> oh well, it was still in the list
<bmonty> LaserJock: cool
<bddebian> LaserJock: Cool
<bmonty> almost done with all the k's :)
<LaserJock> would someone mind testing the Breezy packages for ghemical, I won't have access to my Breezy machine until Monday?
<bmonty> LaserJock: I can if you want, send me the debdiff
<bmonty> bmontgom@montynet.org
<bddebian> bmonty: kbedic is just a rebuild?
<bmonty> bddebian: yes
<LaserJock> well, hmm, I he gave me a repo to use. would that work? I haven't made and debdiffs yet.
<bmonty> LaserJock: yeah, forward me the email
<LaserJock> bmonty: done
<bmonty> bddebian: now that ghc6 is fixed, is it safe to work on other packages that use haskell?
<bddebian> bmonty: Should be
<slomo> bmonty: probably... test if they work :)
<bmonty> LaserJock: I'll let you know how it works out
<LaserJock> what about ghc5?
<bddebian> bmonty: I have built a couple already.
<bddebian> No, I don't think ghc5 is up
<LaserJock> I have been working through some of the unmet deps and alex and c2hs should be fixed with ghc5
<bddebian> alex is screwed
<LaserJock> but bnfc should be good with ghc6
<LaserJock> bddebian: All I know is that I have been trying to do rebuilds with pbuilder and alex had a problem with ghc5. Beyond that I haven't a clue ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: I pulled newer alex from Debian and it's a little better but still has problems.  I posted the Debian bugs on UnmetDeps
<bddebian> bmonty: kbedic is up
<bddebian> bmonty: Oh and I did kmatplot as part of GL/GLU transitions, that's why I missed updating the UnmetDeps page, sorry
<bddebian> LaserJock: And in case you haven't already tried them, babytrans and bayonne are messed up too
<LaserJock> been there, done that ;-)
<bmonty> bddebian: you sure?  I fixed a depend on kdelibs.
<LaserJock> i've just been going through the Nobody list with pbuilder and making a list of what worked and where other's have borked
<bmonty> bddebian: actually, nevermind....
<LaserJock> I don't know if it is helpful, but I am learning more about packaging doing it
<bddebian> LaserJock: Are you updating the wiki?
<LaserJock> well, I have been updating the wiki with the ones that worked
<LaserJock> I make sure that they build and install ok
<LaserJock> bddebian: why didn't bayonne work for you. I got a dependecy on libcapi20-2 but we have libcapi20-3
<bddebian> Fix that and try it again ;-P
<LaserJock> wouldn't that be simple to fix? or is that too simplistic?
<bddebian> Try it, it will be a good learning exercise. :-)
<LaserJock> ok, question time:-) If i change something in the rules file or something and then run pbuilder again will the changes be built or do I have to do more?
<bmonty> LaserJock: you have to rebuild the source package
<bmonty> dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot
<LaserJock> bmonty: and then run pbuilder?
<bmonty> LaserJock: yes, if you change the version you will get a new source package that you use pbuilder to build
<bmonty> I run debchange before dpkg-buildpackage
<LaserJock> ok, so I see a lot of mentions of gpg keys and such in the maintainer documentation but if I'm just fooling around trying to see if things work do I need to worry about those things?
<bmonty> LaserJock: no
<LaserJock> for instance, do I need to put stuff in the changelog if I'm really not going to be the person who is going to be the Ubuntu maintainer
<bmonty> you can't change the package version without updating the changelog
<LaserJock> but, should I be changing the package version? or is that just for pbuilder
<Lathiat> LaserJock: making a changelog entry is a standard part of updating/changing a package, it in no way means you are the designated maintainer
<Lathiat> (that fact is less true in debian than ubuntu)
<LaserJock> ok, thanks guys. I gotta go now but I will try work on some of the UniverseUnmetDeps and update the wiki with what I get
<LaserJock> thanks, for all info and putting up with my newbie questions
<bmonty> cya LaserJock
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes I am up, why do you keep asking every couple of hours?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Because I miss you honey
* Lathiat smirks
<bmonty> bddebian: thanks again for your help....I'll be back in a while
<bddebian> NP bmonty, thank you
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, sure
<bddebian> ajmitch: You don't believe me?
<ajmitch> nope
<bddebian> ajmitch: Why?
<bddebian> ajmitch: One thing was that I asked for a sync of oregano which was assigned to you on bugzilla, I hope you don't mind??
<ajmitch> because I know you just want me to answer a qustion or upload something :)
<ajmitch> and you dropped the ubuntu changes?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Straight sync, why is that bad?
<ajmitch> bddebian: I'm just asking if you looked at the changes before you dropped them
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yes
<bddebian> Gotta run for a bit, bbl
<slomo_> hf :)
<hypatia> Hi everyone.
<hypatia> I'm after a build of python-nevow based on Nevow 0.4 rather than 0.3 in universe
<hypatia> I'm willing to at least attempt to build it myself and to pass it onto you guys
<hypatia> who should I talk to?
<hypatia> (there's 0.4.1 in debian too, should I base it on that?)
<ajmitch> if there's 0.4.1 in debian, we can just sync it from there if it needs no changes
<hypatia> I don't know if it does.
<hypatia> It would need to have a 2.4 version built at least
<ajmitch> 0.4 has a python 2.4 version now
<hypatia> ah, I didn't see it.
<hypatia> I just tried to install python-nevow from Debian, and it wanted python2.3-nevow
<hypatia> I'll install it now and evaluate if it needs changes
<ajmitch> right, it just needs the default python version changed to 2.4
<ajmitch> so we can skip the sync & upload the fixed version
<hypatia> ajmitch: yeah I just installed Debian's one and it works fine with my nevow application
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> python-nevow still wants python 2.3 though, which we'll have to change
<hypatia> should I lodge a request somewhere?
<ajmitch> I can do it now, it'll only take a minute
<hypatia> thanks a lot
<hypatia> (nevow 0.3 doesn't work so amazingly well with twisted 2.0.1)
<slomo> ok, gn8 everybody :)
<ajmitch> night slomo
<ajmitch> well nevow didn't build cleanly in pbuilder
<ajmitch> so more fixes to look at :)
<hypatia> :(
<ajmitch> the debian package looks a bit odd, not having an .orig.tar.gz
<ajmitch> ok, might have been something I did, as it worked this time
<ajmitch> hypatia: uploaded
<hypatia> thanks very much
<ajmitch> hypatia: ok, upload rejected, I'm not in the main uploaders keyring yet
<hypatia> ajmitch: ouch. are you meant to be?
<ajmitch> yeah, I was approved last week
<ajmitch> I really should have checked this
<ajmitch> hypatia: how important is it that you get 0.4 in? :)
<hypatia> reasonably.
<ajmitch> hm
<hypatia> at least, by release
<ajmitch> we'll have to ask mdz for a freeze exception
<ajmitch> since it's main
<hypatia> oh I didn't realise that.
<ajmitch> I can't just put it in without approval from him
<ajmitch> if it were in universe, I could
<hypatia> the justificiation would be something like "nevow 0.3 uses the Twisted 1.3 style component architecture, and while technically compatible with Twisted 2.0.1, requires application developers to do a lot of compatibility wrapping"
<bmonty> ajmitch: can you do an upload for me please?
<Lathiat> * ajmitch is now known as upload-bitch
<bmonty> lol
<bmonty> https://www.montynet.org/ubuntu/debdiff/kaptain_0.71-1.1ubuntu1.debdiff
<bmonty> I'll give the courtesy reach-around if requested :-P
<ajmitch> bmonty: I'll do the upload & pass on the other, thanks :P
<tseng> tough love
<bmonty> ajmitch: thanks :)
<ajmitch> sigh, why https?
<ajmitch> mm, messy config.* stuff in debdiff
<bmonty> http will work also
<bmonty> ajmitch: I know, I tried to get rid of it, but the rules file is copying them in
<ajmitch> didn't mention added build-dep in changelog..
<bmonty> part of the patch
<ajmitch> it's sometimes nice to see the changes in the changelog rather than having to go to the debian BTS
<bmonty> I'll change it real quick
<bmonty> new debdiff at the same URL
<ajmitch> ok
<bddebian> So what have I missed?:-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: nothing
<bddebian> I see you're the upload bitch now ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: I've always been your upload bitch :P
<ajmitch> at least that's how I've been treated ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Ohh come on.  I was gonna send you a laptop for your troubles :-)
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> instead canonical had to do so ;)
<bddebian> Shit kmymoney2 0.8 needs a newer kdelibs4-dev :-(
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm sure you got the better end of that deal :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: probably
* ajmitch tries building kaptain before uploading..
<ajmitch> joy, failed to grab build-deps in pbuilder
<ajmitch> that's got to be good
<bmonty> it built fine in my pbuilder
<bddebian> bmonty: ajmitch has a "special" pbuilder. ;-P
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<tritium> Hi bddebian
<ajmitch> bmonty: I have to do pbuilder update, since I haven't done it for a couple of days at least
* ajmitch runs bupdate just for fun
<jblack> kj/win 11
<tseng> jblack: alt+q :)
* jblack grins
<ajmitch> afternoon jblack
<tseng> yes, greetings
<bddebian> Damn I hate packages that depend on themselves
<ajmitch> bddebian: but they're fun
<ajmitch> looks like bmonty & bddebian have been hitting the unmet deps crackpipe hard
<ajmitch> bmonty: when are you going before the TB for MOTU?
<bddebian> ajmitch: :-)
<tseng> ajmitch: unmet deps are teh suck
<bmonty> ajmitch: no clue
<tseng> ajmitch: pretty embarrasing stuff
<ajmitch> bmonty: do it asap pls kthx
<bddebian> tseng: Why is it embarrasing?
<tseng> bddebian: if we were to release with all this stuff totally uninstallable?
<tseng> bddebian: yay for fixing it.
<bddebian> tseng: Oh, agreed
<bddebian> Can any of you think of a problem build-depping libjpeg62-dev for steghide to close two Malone bugs?
<tseng> if they are both in universe
<tseng> no.
<ajmitch> bddebian: why would it be a problem?
<ajmitch> tseng: libjpeg62-dev is in main
<tseng> thats fine too
<bddebian> ajmitch: I don't know, I'm stupid remember :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: oh shut up :P
<bddebian> How about an update to gnustep-gui-common?  Not a lot of rdepends but there are a couple of packages already built with the existing version?
<ajmitch> then upload rebuilds of those packages
<bddebian> I just want to be safe :-)
<bddebian> Oh, what a fscking surprise, steghide ftbfss
<bddebian> Jesus, does anything in the archive actually build?? ;-P
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> it's all a conspiracy to annoy you
<bddebian> That's what I thought :-)
* bddebian feels the love
<ajmitch> bddebian: umm
<ivoks> kme
<pef> ivoks: hello
<ivoks> morning
<pef> ivoks: have you some time to help me ?
<Unfrgiven> hi all
<ivoks> pef: sure
<pef> ivoks: can you try to build poker3d using this debdiff in pbuilder http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/MOTUGLUTransition/poker3d_0.2.12-1ubuntu3.debdiff ? nafallo gets errors, and I can't reproduce them
<ivoks> pef: where's naffalo? :)
<pef> ivoks: sleeping ? (This doesn't build for me, can't find poker-eval. 2005-09-09) on wikipage
<ivoks> pef: this will take a while
<ivoks> since i'm on a slow adsl
<pef> no pb
<ajmitch> evening
<ivoks> ajmitch: hi
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: hey how u goin
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
<ajmitch> good to see you round, Unfrgiven
<Unfrgiven> good good. its good to be around once again :)
<ajmitch> yeah, so shall we be seeing some uploads from you soon? :)
<Unfrgiven> im hoping so. im trying to finish of the intro dev docs first thing
<Unfrgiven> and doing laptop testing simultaneously....
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> not much for me to test :)
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: everything worked?
<ajmitch> yeah, and not many features
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: suspend doesnt seem to work on the XPS, but works fine on the Inspiron
<Unfrgiven> i find that odd....
<Unfrgiven> yeah i was hoping that the laptop would include bluetooth support so i could test out breezy's bluetooth support with my phone...
<ajmitch> so was I
<ajmitch> flatmate had a usb dongle tho
<ivoks> pef: error
<ajmitch> which I've misplaced since
<ivoks> pef: error in configure!
<pef> ivoks: about profiling code ?
<ivoks> configure: error: lacking proper OpenGL support
<ivoks> why didn't it install missing deps? khm...
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: going to be online next weekend?
<Unfrgiven> ajmitch: not sure, what time?
<ajmitch> Unfrgiven: we're having a bug 'day', all timezones on saturday
<ajmitch> so effectively all saturday & sunday we need people to cover #ubuntu-bugs
<ajmitch> if possible
<ajmitch> and I'd rather do that than listen to NZ election crap ;)
<Unfrgiven> it will be tough saturday but i can try and be online in the morning... my in laws are coming in this week and on sat i've got a friend's wedding. but ill try in the morning
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> I've still got to send out the announcement to the lists
<pef> ivoks: checking activation of profile code... ./configure: line 21402: : command not found  this error ?
<ivoks> pef: wait a sec...
<ivoks> pef: i get that too
<ivoks> pef: but also this one:
<ivoks> configure: error: lacking proper OpenGL support
<ivoks> time to go...
<ivoks> it's a bug day?
<pef> http://www.alvasoft.net/blog/pics/2005_09/09b.jpg what can you do to save yourself ? :] 
<spacey> pef, blow out the candle
<ivoks> :)
<pef> spacey: you are too far from the candle
<ivoks> pef: i don't think so :)
<spacey> hope that rope won't start burning :)
<pef> solution http://www.alvasoft.net/blog/pics/2005_09/09c.jpg
<pef> :] 
<spacey> haha :)
<ivoks> lol
<spacey> omg i have to blog this :P
<ivoks> do you know any page that has some fancy sms templates?
<spacey> sms?
<ajmitch> morning \sh, koke
<\sh> ajmitch: morning
<ivoks> hi
<\sh> i need wlan at home...this is absolutley nice to lay in bed and using the laptop from bed ;)
<ogra> \sh, want a coffee in bed ?
<ivoks> \sh: :)
<\sh> ogra: wow...i didn't hear u .. no just getting up
<ivoks> \sh: i agree, since i have wlan
<\sh> ogra: will join u in a minute :)
<ogra> ok, cup of coffee is ready here :)
<\sh> .oO(thought ogra + suse are still sleeping)
<ogra> suse is ;)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> k coming
<\sh> ogra thx for the coffee :)
<ajmitch> hey ogra
<ogra> hey ajmitch
* ajmitch wishes someone brought him coffee :)
<\sh> ajmitch: let say it like this...i had luck ,)
<ajmitch> yeah
<\sh> hu mitsuhiko
<mitsuhiko> \sh: moin :)
<ivoks> argh... is there anything better then ldap? :/
<pkern_> Could I just sign up for REVU by sending my GPG key id to the maintainer to get started with MOTU?
<ivoks> revu is just a tool...
<ivoks> non-motu people can upload there...
<pkern_> ivoks: Yep, and in the end a valid MOTU might upload it to the distribution?
<ivoks> yes
<pkern_> Just like mentors.d.n?
<pkern_> So it should be a good place to get started?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://mentors.debian.net/ - powered by Ubuntu
<ogra> ivoks, chrisH was working with ubuntu since warty... he wanted to lead MOTU back then, but had not enough time left to do both (MOTU and mentors) so he stepped back
<\sh> ivoks: this is old
<ivoks> ogra: ah, ok
<\sh> ivoks: they discussed it on d-d
<ivoks> i bet there was seriuos flaming :/
<pkern_> \sh: But the discussion itself was a bit ridiculous and they didn't really hit the right point.
<ajmitch> d-d is just serious flaming ;)
<\sh> pkern_: the discussion was absolutley not nescessary
<pkern_> \sh: Yep.
<\sh> it was unprofessional and childish
<ajmitch> \sh: of course
<ogra> \sh, hey, thats debian :)
<ajmitch> *if* it were a debian.org box rather than debian.net, they might have a case
<ajmitch> ogra: pff
<ajmitch> you know not all DDs are like that
<\sh> ogra: thats why i'm reading d-d only when i have time...so 740 unread mails now ,)
<ogra> ajmitch, i know...
<ogra> heh
<ajmitch> \sh: only 740?
<ajmitch> impressive
* ajmitch currently has 2200 unread there
<\sh> ajmitch: well sometimes i do also a mark all as read
<ajmitch> it's the best way sometimes
<pkern_> ogra: Please stop the "hey, that's Debian", that's equally childish.
<ogra> pkern, i'm joking, sorry if you misunderstood
<ajmitch> I think most of the ubuntu developers are DDs
<ajmitch> though that balance is probably shifting as more MOTUs join
<pkern> MOTUs are the main reason why we had to create Utnubu...
<\sh> pkern: hmmm?
* ajmitch has been meaning to try & put aside some time for that team
<pkern> \sh: http://utnubu.alioth.debian.org/
<ogra> pkern, if you are in utnubu you will probably know that i was the first MOTU who joined :)
<ajmitch> pkern: various groups of packages have very good cooperation between debian & ubuntu
<\sh> pkern: i know what utnubu is :) but why it was because of the MOTUs?
<ajmitch> mono is a good example of this
<pkern> ajmitch: Yep and that's nice.
<\sh> pkern: with many maintainers of debian i have a good realtionship and they're incorporating the patches when they are useful for them or if they need some
<pkern> \sh: Because it seems that many just feeded the new packages into Ubuntu, and Debian lacks them instead of the other way 'round and syncing it back.
<ajmitch> pkern: I think it's because of the easier procedures we have here
<pkern> For at least the quarter of the list of packages not in Debian but in Ubuntu universe, WNPP bugs were filed.
<ajmitch> having a group of people together who can upload & will sponsor gladly
<ogra> pkern, debian is free to grab them, it always was, all our stuff is public
<pkern> ogra: Yep, and you know that this is what utnubu is about.
<ogra> pkern, but if we want something in ubuntu, we'll package it
<ajmitch> pkern: we encouraged everyone who got packages into ubuntu to file RFP bugs (or ITP)
<ajmitch> not everyone did, obviously :)
<\sh> ajmitch: for me it has a reason
<ogra> pkern, its just that most of the time the debian processes are to slow for our development cycle.... so its up to debian to care themselves... i'm happy that utnubu formed themselves (even if i dont like the name)
<\sh> ajmitch: 1. i don't want to produce more bts corpse
<\sh> ajmitch: 2. i don't have the time to discuss why and if it should hit debian...
<pkern> ajmitch: 251 packages not filed, ~45 packages filed. ;)
<pkern> ajmitch: The latter is the WNPP bug statistic, not the "Ubuntu MOTU did file bugs" one. ;)
<ogra> i dont see it as our job to file ITPs
<\sh> ajmitch: and yes I know...this is arrogant ;)
<ajmitch> pkern: I know
<pkern> ogra: ajmitch said that you would encourage it.
<\sh> pkern: we have different oppinions on it...
* ajmitch is a DD, so has opinions in that direction :)
<pkern> ajmitch: Oh ok (=
<\sh> pkern: and the middleway was: if you want to file itp/rfp , then do it...if not..utnubu...dholbach is announcing many packages to utnubu ml
<ajmitch> pkern: I also made a list of packages that may have needed bugs filed
<ajmitch> some apps like banshee we have in ubuntu, but not debian
<ajmitch> but the packaging is on svn.debian.org
<ogra> pkern, we have enough work (caring with 30 ppl for 16000 pkgs), we offer all our stuff public, imho its our job to care for our packages but its not our job to care for debian to get them in... i always wanted a team like utnubu to care for the debian side
<ogra> so its great to have it :)
<pkern> \sh: I am mainly about the "Ubuntu will feed back" thing. I personally like Ubuntu, it's a great distribution. It's just that there is a lot of antipathy within Debian against Ubuntu because Canonical hired DDs who might now neglect their Debian duties. ;)
<ajmitch> pkern: and some of us who weren't hired now do more in debian than before ;)
<pkern> ajmitch: :D
* ajmitch probably spends 10x more time on ubuntu than on debian, but that's more because there's a lot more for me to do :)
<\sh> pkern: actually I really don't care who is hired by whom and why...I heard a lot of FUD from other distros against Ubuntu and Canonical and mixing the two together...
<ajmitch> mako pointed out some of the problems well in his talk on paying volunteers & free software
<\sh> pkern: so i can't understand that childish behaviour sometimes...I'll work most of the time with upstream and debian upstream if there is the need to do that...
<\sh> pkern: i'll send important patches even to gentoo bugzilla and redhat...because this is where i was coming from...so I, for my person, am really in this "Support OpenSource" and not "hey, this guy who flew to space is giving away laptops and sponsorings bla..he is hiring developers from other distris"...
<ajmitch> although meeting mark is good :)
<\sh> pkern: and this is most of the time the criticism
<\sh> pkern: not that we're doing bad work or good work...they see only the money around...not the work people are doing in ubuntu..
<\sh> and we have a damn good rocking team here at MOTU i must say..u will see
<\sh> and this is now enough for the sunday about this issue ;)
<ajmitch> hehe
<ogra> :)
<ajmitch> pkern: we're not trying to irritate debian, of course :)
<Mez> lmao @ the "scottish" folder
<ajmitch> Mez: ?
* ajmitch waves farewell to pkern
<Mez> http://utnubu.alioth.debian.org/
<Mez> the folder called scottish
<Mez> aka mom
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> yeah :)
<ogra> i'm always wondering why this issue doesnt come up with linspire or xandros
<ajmitch> ogra: because they separate themselves enough from debian
<ajmitch> and don't claim to be working to send stuff back
* ajmitch cheers at mvo's message about incremental updates for apt
<ogra> nobody moaned at linspire that nvu wasnt available in debian ... they just packaged it after we had it in...
<ajmitch> linspire & xandros are opaque enough
<ajmitch> and don't run with any community structure
<\sh> and what about progeny?
* ajmitch is still waiting for userlinux, due out the day after the sarge release
<ogra> lol
<ajmitch> \sh: well ian murdock claims binary compatibility with debian :)
<ogra> espeacially for anaconda *g*
* ajmitch love the DCC alliance, formed with no real debian ties 
<\sh> ogra: anaconda is redhat ,)
<ajmitch> \sh: which progeny ported for debian
<ogra> which was their only big move...
<ogra> :)
<ajmitch> nah, componentized linux is bigger
<ajmitch> there is potential for big stuff there
<ogra> does anyone use it yet ?
<ajmitch> no idea
<ajmitch> I haven't heard :)
<ogra> me neither :)
* ajmitch doesn't like to put down the other debian-based distros
<ajmitch> which is where this can turn to :P
<ajmitch> sunday night here
<ogra> i think userlinux once wanted to... but looking at their packages they failed...
<ajmitch> and I've still got to email out the MOTU meeting minutes & the bug day announcement
<Mez> to be quite honest, the way I see it.... is... http://patches.ubuntu.com/patches/
<ajmitch> Mez: is broken
<ajmitch> producing bad patches at the moment
<ajmitch> see topic in #u-d
<ogra> ajmitch, not our fault...
<ajmitch> ogra: no, blame keybuk :)
<Mez> ajmitch, hasnt had any pathces for a while... but ... I thin it should be updated etc etc to use MOM properly
<ogra> ajmitch, nope, blame debian
<ajmitch> ogra: how so?
<ogra> ajmitch, the debian side is broken
<ogra> ajmitch, they lost a HD on the server and have no backup apparently
<ajmitch> which server?
<ajmitch> snapshot.debian.net?
<ogra> the one MOM merges the debian side from... no idea about the name
<ogra> might be snapshot
<ajmitch> it'd have to be, since there's no other debian archive that keeps a historical record of so many packages
<ajmitch> I don't think morgue.ubuntu.com comes close for us
<ogra> its broken as well... (or does it run again, i havent looked)
<Unfrgiven> howdy all
<ajmitch> broken last I heard
<ajmitch> hey
<ogra> hi Unfrgiven
<\sh> Unfrgiven: long time no see ;)
<Unfrgiven> ogra: ajmitch: hi :)
<ajmitch> ogra: I realised that the bug day we planned can't just be a Malone Bug Love Day like I suggested :)
<Mez> thing is though - if Ubuntu can do MOm merges from debain
<Unfrgiven> \sh: hey dude! yeah its been quite a while
<Mez> cant debian do the same from us?
<ajmitch> ogra: unless we limit it to bug triage & fixups
<ogra> ajmitch, nope, it should contain both
<ajmitch> ogra: so we need to rally the troops for this coming weekend
<Unfrgiven> \sh: lifes been VERY busy. im trying to get some time for ubuntu again... :)
<\sh> Unfrgiven: i know i know...happens to me for some time as well
<Unfrgiven> \sh: so how you been?
<\sh> Unfrgiven: ok for a time...some things changed again...but regarding ubuntu..everything is quite normal :)
<ajmitch> some of us are as lazy as ever with ubuntu ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: bddebian is compensating and slomo as well ,-)
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> and bmonty
<ajmitch> so I can slack off as I do
<\sh> ajmitch: no ,)
<Unfrgiven> ive been the very definition of slack the last two months with regards to ubuntu
<ajmitch> \sh: trust me, you wouldn't notice the difference ;)
<ajmitch> I don't think I've even uploaded anything today
<ajmitch> hm, I may have done 1 or 2 for bmonty
<\sh> ah come on...
<\sh> wow...fred is very funny...yesterday he barked at me..and now he's following me
<ajmitch> fred?
<\sh> ogras and suses dog :)
<ajmitch> aha
* ajmitch needs to start up the old laptop & do some upgrade testing
<ajmitch> once I find the power cord :)
<ajmitch> mm, laptops are very useful kitchen appliances ;_
<ivoks> grrr
<ivoks> Mithrandir: ping
<ivoks> Nafallo: ping
<ivoks> :/
<j^> \sh do you know if someone is looking into makeing gajim work better with suspend/changing networks
<j^> right now i get an error dialog that the connection is lost
<ajmitch> ok, meeting minutes finally polished up for sending to mailing list :)
<ajmitch> sorry to all for the delay
<herzi> jbailey: ping
<jbailey> herzi: Pong, but I'm oonly here for 2mins.
<ajmitch> hi jeff, herzi
<jbailey> g'm Andrew
<herzi> jbailey: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1287758&group_id=53614&atid=470969 << this is a better patch
<herzi> as it solves the problem the way it should be
<jbailey> herzi: I do't understand the patch.  You're replacing a function pointer with a symbolic constant that just has the function pointer in it?
<jbailey> Oh
<jbailey> I see
<jbailey> I shouldn't read patches when I've just woken up.
<jbailey> Cool, I'll apply this when I get back from church.
<jbailey> herzi: Thanks for following up!
<jbailey> herzi: BTW, Does this represent an ABI break in the Gnome libraries that should be reported to them?
<jbailey> My understanding was that these libraries were supposed to be ABI compatible.
<herzi> jbailey: no
<herzi> this is "not following naming conventions"
<herzi> as ruby/gnomecanvas registered a type with a name that belongs into the gnomecanvas namespace
<jbailey> Ah, okay.
<jbailey> So they just collided.
<herzi> yes, that's what happened
<herzi> and that's why renaming worked too
<jbailey> Right, that makes sense,
<jbailey> Lovely, thank you again for this!
<herzi> np
<tseng> ogra: your mediawiki packages rock
<tseng> ogra: its so easy
<slomo> Mez: you said you sent patches for bittorrent to infinity? it is still broken :(
<Mez> yes
<Mez> I sent them aaaages ago
<Mez> It's just a rebuild but it's in main
<slomo> yes... hm, ok... then lets wait until monday or something ;)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hello
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, how's things?
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> meh, I should have looked up my subscription address for ubuntu-devel when sending the MOTU minutes
<xerxas> slomo,  ?
<slomo> yes?
<xerxas> hi
<xerxas> I don't have anymore any binary called ipython
<slomo> hehe hi :)
<xerxas> /usr/bin/python2.4-ipython
<slomo> wonderfull... i'll take a look ;)
<xerxas> yesterday I was calling ipython , not python2.4-ipython
<xerxas> don't remember if it was the ipython package providing the binary
<xerxas> or a wrapper ...
<ajmitch> slomo: was that one you fixed? :)
<slomo> ajmitch: yes :P i wonder how this happened ;)
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> that one you fixed in 20 seconds :)
<xerxas> that didn't got really fixed :)
<slomo> was the ipython binary the 2.2 version before?
<ivoks> damn!
<xerxas> don't know
<xerxas> not sure I got the question
<slomo> yes... ok, i'll fix it ;)
<slomo> wait... ls -al /usr/bin/ipython
<slomo> for me it exists
<slomo> /usr/bin/ipython -> /etc/alternatives/ipython
<sivang> hmm, what's ipython?
<lifeless> interactive python
<slomo> xerxas?
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~/musicbrainz/picard$ ls -l /usr/bin/ipython
<xerxas> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 25 2005-08-29 15:20 /usr/bin/ipython -> /etc/alternatives/ipython
<xerxas> right
<xerxas> sorry
<slomo> ok... wait
<slomo> ls -al /etc/alternatives/ipython
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~/musicbrainz/picard$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/ipython
<xerxas> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 26 2005-09-10 14:28 /etc/alternatives/ipython -> /usr/bin/python2.3-ipython
<xerxas> xerxas@kisa:~/musicbrainz/picard$
<xerxas> so the package should update the alternative stuff , right ?
<xerxas> or maybe no
<xerxas> don't know :)
<slomo> and you don't have python2.3-ipython stuff anymore?
<xerxas> or a dialog ?
<xerxas> slomo, no, i removed it
<xerxas> ipython was the last package which made me use python2.3
<slomo> ok... try apt-get --reinstall install python2.4-ipython
<sivang> lifeless: I thought you get interactive python by just running python, no ? :)
<xerxas> slomo, still linked to python2.3-ipython after a reinstall
<xerxas> slomo, sure, I can do an update-alternative
<xerxas> but don't know if the package does its work
<slomo> xerxas: ok, try it
<lifeless> sivang: not with tab completion and colour
<lifeless> sivang: try it :)
<xerxas> try it what ?
<xerxas> try the update-alternatiev ?
<lifeless> I was speaking to sivang :)
<slomo> xerxas: yes
* ivoks feel like dumb and dumber
<ivoks> feels
<slomo> ivoks: why?
<xerxas> root@kisa:/home/xerxas/musicbrainz/picard # update-alternatives --verbose --config ipython
<xerxas> There is only 1 program which provides ipython
<xerxas> (/usr/bin/python2.4-ipython). Nothing to configure.
<xerxas> Checking available versions of ipython, updating links in /etc/alternatives ...
<xerxas> (You may modify the symlinks there yourself if desired - see `man ln'.)
<xerxas> Automatic updates of /etc/alternatives/ipython are disabled, leaving it alone.
<ivoks> my flightgear and xine-ui didn't apply dpatch patches
<xerxas> To return to automatic updates use `update-alternatives --auto ipython'.
<xerxas> sorry, didn't ask if I should use a pastebin
<ivoks> reason was that i forgot to put configure: patch in rules :/
<xerxas> should I , next time ?
<slomo> xerxas: would be better ;) but don't worry :)
<ivoks> isn't that dumb?! :)
<slomo> xerxas: does it work now?
<ajmitch> ivoks: oops :)
<slomo> ivoks: hmm... why don't you test your stuff in pbuilder before? ;)
<ivoks> slomo: i did
<ivoks> slomo: patch stayed patched
<ivoks> didn't get unpatch
<ajmitch> always use pbuilder build on the /
<slomo> hmm... when i upload something and katie gets it at :05... it will be build after :33, right?
<ajmitch> .dsc!
<ivoks> eh... i used pdebuild
<xerxas> slomo, no
<xerxas> slomo, sure , i can make it easly work if I want to
<xerxas> but a lamda user won't
<ivoks> dumb dumb...
<slomo> xerxas: really weird... hm, then do it by hand :/ hopefully for other users this gets done automatically :(
<xerxas> I don't think so
<ajmitch> ivoks: I don't like pdebuild for that reason
<ajmitch> ivoks: pbuilder build is closest to what the buildds do
<ivoks> ajmitch: now i don't like it either..
<xerxas> i have done a "apt-get --purge remove ipython ipython-common python2.3-ipython python2.4-ipython"
<ajmitch> :)
<xerxas> slomo, it won't work for anybody
<slomo> xerxas: and even that didn't get the alternative link right?
<xerxas> yep
<xerxas> it didn't
<slomo> hmmm...
* ajmitch checks slomo's package
<slomo> ajmitch: that's just some evil alternatives stuff :(
<sivang> lifeless: ok, sounds awuful nice :)
<xerxas> I think you should add an update-alternative call in the postinst script
<slomo> xerxas: it is there ;)
<ajmitch> slomo: I know, I've used alternatives in my package before
<xerxas> slomo, "update-alternatives --auto ipython"
<slomo> xerxas: and i think it will work for everybody who installs ipython the first time... but anyway, maybe ajmitch can fix that ;)
<xerxas> just turn the ipython alternative system back to auto
<xerxas> I don't know howcome my ipython alternative wasn't in auto , but surely I havn't done this manually
<slomo> \sh_away: did you fix gwydion-dylan?
<slomo> ajmitch: found the problem?
<ajmitch> slomo: no, update-alternatives shouldn't be other than auto on his box
<ajmitch> it works just fine for a fresh install for me
<slomo> ajmitch: yes, same for me too :/
<\sh> slomo: u build gtkglextmm?
<slomo> \sh: yes
<slomo> \sh: did i take again something from you? :(
<xerxas> ajmitch,  you're talking about me ?
<slomo> \sh: oh no... i took 2 packages from you :/
<slomo> \sh: sorry
<\sh> slomo: well..i tried it yesterday and it failed because of some pango errors during configuration
<\sh> slomo: doesn't matter
<slomo> \sh: yes, i fixed those... these errors were in gtkglext (without mm)
<\sh> aha
<\sh> missed that :(
<slomo> \sh: and you worked on gwydion-dylan iirc?
<bddebian> Why is freeswan showing up in unmet deps, I thought it was replaced by openswan?
<\sh> i tried
<slomo> \sh: ok, i'm currently looking at it... what failed?
<\sh> slomo: well...i could tell u if i would have access to my hp laptop...but my dyndns client didn't work properly
<bddebian> slomo is ROCKIN' :-)
<\sh> bddebian: u too :)
<bddebian> Bah
<slomo> \sh: ok, i'll try fixing it when you don't want it ;)
<slomo> bddebian: he's right :P
<\sh> slomo: i'll going back to work when i'm back home :)
<\sh> slomo: so take it :)
<slomo> \sh: ok... looks fine atm ;) the C stuff built and now it's only dylan code that gets compiled... maybe just a rebuild does it now
<slomo> \sh: whatever this package is ;)
<\sh>  This package contains the libraries and other files needed to
<\sh>  run programs compiled with the Gwydion Dylan compiler (d2c).
<ivoks> Mithrandir: ping
<\sh> ,)
<bddebian> Eeks
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<slomo> \sh: yes i read that too :) but what is gwydion dylan? ;)
<ivoks> bddebian: hi
* slomo is too lazy for google today :)
<Mithrandir> ivoks: yes?
<ivoks> Mithrandir: is it possible to get some libs installed on ravels breezy chroot?
<Mithrandir> yes
<ivoks_> khm.. sorry about that...
<Mithrandir> ivoks: but you have to tell me which you want.
<ivoks> i know... sec..
<bddebian> ivoks: Did you already fix/upload flightgear?
<sivang> lifeless: wowa, that's cool :)
<sivang> lifeless: has those magic functions, what can I do with customizing them?
<ivoks> Mithrandir: libglut3-dev plib1.8.4-dev libopenal-dev simgear-dev
<ivoks> bddebian: it's ftbs on amd64, so i'm working on it as we speek
<Mithrandir> ivoks: done
<ivoks> Mithrandir: thanks
<bddebian> ivoks: Cool, thanks
<bddebian> OK damnit, there has to be a better way in malone to get back to the list of bugs I was using.. Grr
<bddebian> Of course if I was smarter, I'd remember to open the bug in a new tab eh? ;-)
<ivoks> hm, looking good, looking good :)
<bmonty> I agree, I like malone, but the navigation needs a little work
<ivoks> niverse/games/flightgear_0.9.8-1ubuntu3: Building by buildd+terranova
<ivoks> in the process...
<ivoks> no...
<HiddenWolf> herzi, ?
<herzi> HiddenWolf?
<HiddenWolf> herzi, I understand you packaged hula for hoary?
<herzi> yes
<HiddenWolf> what would it take for me to roll new packages (new svn checkout)?
<HiddenWolf> Yours are kind of ancient, and upstream moved on quite quickly.
<herzi> build the ones from: deb-src http://www.eurobob.eclipse.co.uk/hula debs/
<HiddenWolf> got a quick rundown? I've only rarely built packages.
<slomo> \sh: this dylan thing is evil... it needs ages to compile :(
<bddebian> Hmm, gnustep-qui-common package shows version 0.9.4-4 but the source package is 0.9.5-1
<bddebian> Ahh, maybe because it all failed to build.. :-)
<ogra> herzi, why havent we fresh packages in breezy ?
<HiddenWolf> ogra, I'm willing to make them, if you can tell me how.
<herzi> because i have had no time to maintain my own /debian directory
<herzi> and i'm using alex' packages now
<herzi> HiddenWolf: seach the wiki for "set up pbuilder" and then just "apt-get source hula && cd hula && pdebuild"
<HiddenWolf> herzi, reading it now.
<herzi> HiddenWolf: then patch the debian dir to make the package pass lots of linda/lintian checks and give those patches to me, i'll ask alex to include them den
<herzi> s/den/then/
<\sh> slomo: yeah i know
<slomo> \sh: i'll probably update the package to 2.4.0... that should fix the ppc build failure
<slomo> \sh: how long did it take to compile for you?
<\sh> slomo: 3 hours
<\sh> or more
<slomo> wonderfull :)
<\sh> i was sitting in the company while i was compiling...i think 2 times i managed to compile during one shift
<slomo> can you give me access to some 4-way smp ppc machine? ;)
<slomo> \sh: argh... 2.4.0RC3 is higher than 2.4.0 for dpkg... what do you suggest? 2.4.0RC3+2.4.0?
<slomo> \sh: or increasing the epoch? we are already at 1: ;)
<ajmitch> not unless you want to be incompatible with debian if they do it different
<ajmitch> epochs are forever
<\sh> slomo: what about new?
<slomo> \sh: 2.4.0new?
<\sh> slomo: or interaction from elmo,infinity or lamont
<slomo> n comes before r so it won't be newer
<jamessan|laptop> 2.3.9+2.4.0RC3 (or whatever the current packaged version is)
<slomo> jamessan: so 2.4.0RC3+2.4.0?
<ajmitch> oh that sounds evil
<ajmitch> but it might be the only way
<jamessan|laptop> slomo: the current packaged version is 2.4.0? then why is the next version an RC for the current package?
<\sh> can't we remove 2.4.0rc3 from the archives and do a source upload
<ajmitch> jamessan|laptop: the current version is an RC
<slomo> jamessan: the current version is 2.4.0RC3... and we want 2.4.0
<ajmitch> \sh: no
<jamessan|laptop> oh
<ajmitch> \sh: unless there were no binaries built from RC3
<slomo> ajmitch: they were built... last year ;)
<\sh> sh*t
<\sh> ok...what about this
<ajmitch> then an upgrade wouldn't work for those users
<\sh> 2.4.0RC3+2.4.0
<\sh> and for breezy+1 2.4.0 or higher
<slomo> and whoever packaged this should be shot... :/
<jamessan|laptop> yeah
<ajmitch> 2.4.1, you mean?
<slomo> \sh: ok, i'll go that road
<jamessan|laptop> they should've done the + thing when they packaged the RC
<\sh> ajmitch: after breezy release we remove the RC3 from the archives
<\sh> ajmitch: and have a real 2.4.0 release
<\sh> or eventually with new upstream the problem is solved a la 2.4.1
<\sh> but who named this package with RC3...
<slomo> \sh: debian maintainer
<\sh> shoot him
<jamessan|laptop> what package?
<slomo> \sh: that's not the only reason to shoot him :P
<\sh> gwydion-dylan
<ajmitch> \sh: you cannot just remove the package & expect upgrades from 2.4.0RC3 to work
<ajmitch> the only version that would work properly would be 2.4.1
<\sh> ajmitch: as i said: we do it now with 2.4.0RC3+2.4.0 as version
<\sh> ajmitch: and after the release with new cycles...we will sort out this problem
<ajmitch> depends if there's a new upstream version or not
* ajmitch doesn't know what package it is
<\sh> gwydion-dylan
<\sh> ,)
<ajmitch> k
<\sh> something really strange
<ajmitch> looks like the maintainer has a history of versioning like this
<slomo> well i fix this ugly thing now... grmpf =)
<ajmitch> 3 open RC bugs in debian...
<jamessan|laptop> yeah. the package didn't make it into Sarge
<ajmitch> sounds like an evil package that noone actually uses ;)
<\sh>   mindy
<\sh>   libpng-dylan
<\sh>   libopengl-dylan
<\sh>   gwydion-dylan-dev
<\sh> ,)
<jamessan|laptop> ajmitch: popcon agrees with you
<ajmitch> sounds very obscure
<ajmitch> jamessan|laptop: yeah, I was just looking there
<slomo> it _is_ oscure ;)
<ajmitch> jamessan|laptop: although some of my packages have less users
<jamessan|laptop> yours are probably properly packaged, though  ;)
<ajmitch> nah ;)
* ajmitch also had jbailey as a sponsor in debian ;)
<jamessan|laptop> cool.  that definitely improved my packages
<slomo> ok, building now =) let's wait for the results tomorrow...
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> hmm...
<\sh> I think I'll have to leave ogra tomorrow...he looks very happy now..and I don't want him to change his smiling face
<ajmitch> heheh
<\sh> well...I think after my second beer I'll look somekind of happy as well ,)
<ajmitch> only 2?
<\sh> hmm..I just got up some minutes before 10 utc
<\sh> so...now it's 16 utc and yes..only 2
<ajmitch> ah ok
<ajmitch> reasonable then :)
<ajmitch> 4am here
<ajmitch> time for me to sleep
<ajmitch> night all :)
<slomo> gn8 ajmitch :)
<\sh> ajmitch: night dude :)
<slomo> \sh: and started the build on my ibook... i wonder how long this will take ;)
<slomo> \sh: btw, the upstream buildsystem is broken too =)
<\sh> upstream buildsystem? u mean the debian/dir?
<\sh> or debian upstream
<slomo> upstream upstream :)
<slomo> the autotools stuff
<slomo> i wonder why it works ;)
<slomo> yay... it builds better now for ppc ;) at least something...
<\sh> slomo: u rock man :)
<bddebian> OK my install is hosed.  I can't upgrade.  It has a problem with libgl1-mesa-dev when installing, says trying to overwrite /usr/include/GL/glu.h which is also in package x11proto-gl-dev ??
<\sh> dpkg -i --force-override all?
<bddebian> As usualy, you rock \sh :-)
<bddebian> Err usual even :-)
<\sh> no..right now i'm dreaming about los angeles venice beach
<\sh> but ogra and i are sitting here and smiling
<\sh> and suse rocks now
<bddebian> Venice beach?  Ugh
<ogra> food !
<\sh> ogra: u have to tell me what can I do for good for suse :) and don't talk now
<bddebian> Hmm, lets see if I get in trouble for this one :-)
<\sh> which one?
<HiddenWolf> siretart, ping
<bddebian> \sh: Upgrade of gnustep-common :-)
<bddebian> Err gnustep-base I mean
<\sh> bddebian: have fun with it :)
<bddebian> \sh: It's already uploaded ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: u won't get any trouble
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> bddebian: could you please check/upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=565? (\sh uploaded the last version, but a build-dep was only available for i386... this is fixed now)?
<bddebian> sistpoty: I should be able to in a bit, I'm upgrading my machine atm.  685 packages needed an upgrade (guess it's been awhile? :-) )
<sistpoty> ok... good luck ;)
<bddebian> Thanks, I'll probably need it :-)
<sistpoty> damn... 276 here *g*
<genbie> is multiverse working plz?
<slomo> genbie: what do you mean?
<genbie> slomo i tried to add it to my repos. but only universe is showing
<genbie> do i have to clean up my cache?
<slomo> in synaptic? you have to update your package lists
<genbie> yes
<genbie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<genbie> multiverse didnt show
<slomo> can you paste the content of /etc/apt/sources.list to some pastebin?
<genbie> whats pastebin?
<genbie> someone said that i may have to clean up the cache, but how?
<slomo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ for example... you can paste text there and give us a link... this prevents spamming the channel ;)
<slomo> but before try "sudo apt-get update"
<slomo> but close synaptic before you try
<bddebian> Kick-ass, gnustep-base built successful
<slomo> bddebian: and gwydion-dylan is still compiling =)
<genbie> OK i did and multiverse is not showing, also looked at the apt.sources file and there is no multiverse entry
<bddebian> slomo: W00t :-)
<slomo> genbie: then add it in your sources.list ;) should be the easiest way then
<genbie> slomo do you know how to clean up  my cache please?
<genbie> sudo apt-get clean?
<slomo> genbie: i don't know what you mean with cleaning up your cache
<genbie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64485&highlight=multiverse
<genbie> that guy had the same problem too today
<slomo> genbie: ok... your sources.list looks like his? and apt-get update really doesn't show something about multiverse?
<genbie> yeh
<genbie> except there is no multiverse
<genbie> OK I guess the wiki got it wrong
<slomo> genbie: so it says that it can't find multiverse?
<bddebian> Copy the universe line and change the word universe to multiverse
<genbie> because it says that multiverse should show
<genbie> no multiverse simply does not show in synaptic
<genbie> OK never mind, i may have to do it the manual way :-)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Your changelog still says ubuntu1.  Is it going to be ubuntu2 now?
<genbie> OK thanx slomo and bddebian.. got working now by manually updating sources.list and doing apt-get update :-)
<slomo> genbie: ok, fine :)
<genbie> but maybe someone should inform the breezy developers about this.. i am only a newbie
<bddebian> genbie: Great
<bddebian> slomo or \sh:  Could either one of you try pef's patch for poker3d on MOTUGLUTransitions?  Originally I couldn't get it to build, now it fails for me just running debuild -S -sa..
<slomo> bddebian: where are they?
<bddebian> slomo: It's posted on the GLUTransition wiki page
<slomo> bddebian: ok, found it
<slomo> bddebian: what a big package...
<slomo> how long does it take to compile?
<slomo> one day? ;)
<bddebian> Depends on your machine ;-P  But yes, it does take awhile
<slomo> up to a day like gwydion-dylan? :P
<bddebian> No, shouldn't
<slomo> ok :)
<slomo> wtf
<slomo> why does it run configure on clean?
<bddebian> ??
<slomo> that was the error you got ;) i'll fix that for him :)
<Lathiat> that usually happens when you change one of the automake files
<slomo> Lathiat: i know... but this time it's something else... broken rules =)
<bddebian> Something about a parse error on the c pre-processor
<Lathiat> ah
<slomo> Lathiat: and you can prevent the configure rerun when patching automake stuff
<Lathiat> yeh i know
<Lathiat> someone taught me how wto do that
<slomo> hehe we should stop telling us things we already know :)
<slomo> was it infinity who taught you that?
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> someone in here
<slomo> hm, probably me ;)
<Lathiat> ajmitch possibly
<Lathiat> or you
<Lathiat> probably you ;p
<slomo> Lathiat: avahi didn't build on ia64... is this normal?
<Lathiat> slomo: hrm
<Lathiat> slomo: ive never actually tried to build it on ia64
<Lathiat> slomo: i think it worked last time tho, i'll take a look
<slomo> Lathiat: yes... built there before
<slomo> Lathiat: no qt4 on ia64
<Lathiat> E: Package libqt4-dev has no installation candidate
<Lathiat> slomo: right
<Lathiat> slomo: is it possible to make a certain package build only on certain archs?
<tseng> yes
<Lathiat> or
<Lathiat> is qt4 on ia64 going to be fixed anytime soon?
<tseng> Architecture: x86 amd64
<tseng> say
<slomo> don't forget powerpc :P
<sistpoty> bddebian: sorry, was afk (eating pizza)...
<slomo> and no idea about qt4
<tseng> ppc is irrelevant
<tseng> :P
<slomo> tseng: it isn't :P
<bddebian> sistpoty: NP
<slomo> Lathiat: but don't worry about that... the ia64 port isn't official
<sistpoty> bddebian: you should take the ubuntu2 version (the one one revu... the link on unmetdeps is old *g*)
<Lathiat> slomo: i realise, i'd like it to be working tho :)
<Lathiat> but it sound slike effort and munging
<slomo> bddebian: building poker3d... *wait*
<slomo> Lathiat: yes... and it's uneccessary imho... ;) just wait until ia64 gets qt4 :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: i just exchanged the build-dep to virtual package by the right one, so lamont won't have to start kicking at the package ;)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Ahh
<bddebian> slomo: You ROCk as always
<slomo> bddebian: you too :)
<bddebian> So can anyone guide me as to where the fsck libdps-dev is supposed to come from?  I can't find it anywhere on Ubuntu or Debian exept a vague reference to xorg-x11 in Debian?? :-(
<Lathiat> libdps is gone
<Lathiat> remove the build-dep
<tseng> so when do we get bdubuntu, anyway
<Lathiat> tseng: hehe
<slomo> tseng: bdubuntu would be the hurd port :)
<Lathiat> haha
<sistpoty> bddebian: perhaps from xorg? (libdps1 has source package xorg)
<Lathiat> sistpoty: it no longer exists
<slomo> or wasn't that you who wanted to do a hurd port, bddebian?
<Lathiat> you can just remove the build-dep and the package should build fine
<\sh> bdubuntu?
<bddebian> Lathiat: OK, thx
<bddebian> slomo: Yes it was
<slomo> \sh: dylan is still compiling on ppc and x86 =)
<bddebian> tseng: I really do need to change my nick but it's so pervasive now.. :-(
<sistpoty> hehe
<\sh> slomo: so it needs more time then 5h ;)
<slomo> \sh: probably... but it seems to work =) how did they get so much work in 3 mb compressed sources?
<\sh> slomo: it's compiling dylan code to asm or whatever
<sistpoty> dirty h4ck3r tricks or static meta template programming? *g*
<slomo> \sh: but 5 hours? for 3 mb?
<\sh> sistpoty: r u coming to ubz or siretart?
<Lathiat> slomo: is it c++?
<\sh> slomo: yes...why not
<\sh> Lathiat: no...it's dylan
<Lathiat> whats dylan?
<slomo> und plain C
* sistpoty is not going to ubz... (no time)
<sistpoty> siretart is considering ubz afaik
<slomo> Lathiat: google for it ;) really weird language
<bddebian> sistpoty: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2087  :-(
<slomo_> bddebian: poker3d ftbfs
<sistpoty> bddebian: gna... this is strange... I'
<sistpoty> +ll recheck
<slomo> pef: check poker3d in pbuilder... doesn't work
<\sh> good...njam networking game between i386 and amd64 does work
<slomo> \sh: want to try i386 and ppc? ;)
<\sh> slomo: lets try
<\sh> slomo: u host the game..and give me the ip
<bddebian> slomo: :-(
<slomo> \sh: i can't... i'm behind a router and have no port forwarded to my laptop ;)
<\sh> slomo: *gg*
<sistpoty> bddebian: i put a newer version to revu, but the only strange thing i noticed was a sole ", " in the control file... (which is there even in the debian version *g*)... i removed that one, could you please try again?
<bddebian> sistpoty: Sure
<sistpoty> but this doesn't explain the dpatch warnings (i don't get them...)
<\sh> tv time
<bddebian> sistpoty: Hmm, I may still have a b0rked system apparently.  Hang on
<sistpoty> bddebian: ok ;)
<bddebian> Damnit I am getting nothing done today
<bddebian> Heya seth_k
<seth_k> hi bddebian
* seth_k will soon be able to get back into the package scene, started uni a few weeks ago and I've been swamped :)
<seth_k> anything scarily new, bddebian?
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone help me. I'm getting linda and lintian errors, but I'm not sure how to fix them
<bddebian> Well I'm an MOTU now, is that scary enough? ;-)
<bddebian> HiddenWolf: Paste them to a pastebin
<seth_k> yeah that's scary enough ;)
<bddebian> Sure is. :-)
<HiddenWolf> bddebian, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2091
<bddebian> HiddenWolf: Well the lintian errors are just empty files in the directory tree I think
<HiddenWolf> bddebian, remove them in the source package?
<sistpoty> HiddenWolf: try lintian -i -v to get some more detailed messages
<bddebian> To get rid of the errors you probably could but they may be placeholders for future releases so it's hard to say.
<sistpoty> HiddenWolf: would be better a) not install them at all or remove them from the install before make the deb
<HiddenWolf> sistpoty, I've put ##placeholder in it for now. :)
<sistpoty> :)
<HiddenWolf> It's not my package, I got the deb src from a mirror, and I'm just sniffing at my first ever packaging.
<sistpoty> hehe, good luck then ;)
<HiddenWolf> Ubuntu packages for hula are ancient, external repro's work without a problem tho.
<HiddenWolf> but they don't use ubuntu version numbers.
<seth_k> hmm, I think I finally have this kmobiletools package fixed to slomo's specs.
<seth_k> oh great
<seth_k> my uni blocks dput uploads
<seth_k> anybody know what port dput uses? I'll have to SSH tunnel
<bddebian> seth_k: I think it just uses ftp doesn't it?
<seth_k> ohhh, revu changed addresses, that's right! :P
<slomo> seth_k: yes... revu.tauware.de
<seth_k> hum, I am still getting errors
<seth_k> sorry, I've been out of the loop for a month... has anything else changed besides the address?
<slomo> the path ;)
<seth_k> yep, just looked at wikipage and saw :)
<sistpoty> seth_k: what errors did you get? (if more than one line, can you post this to pastebin)?
<seth_k> sistpoty, it was just b/c I had the wrong path, fixed now
<seth_k> thanks though
<sistpoty> ah, ok, thought you still had the errors ;)
<sistpoty> phew... don't need to look at scary vsftpd incoming dir *g*
<seth_k> hehe ^_^
<Lathiat> slomo: http://bur.st/~lathiat/rubymagick.debdiff
<Lathiat> slomo: http://bur.st/~lathiat/pgaccess.debdiff
<slomo> Lathiat: ok
<bddebian> Lathiat: How did you fix pgaccess without libpgtcl?
<Lathiat> bddebian: s/libpgtcl/postgresql-pltl-7.4
<Lathiat> bddebian: seems to work
<Lathiat> pltcl
<bddebian> Hmm, cool
<Lathiat> it throws back an auth error anyway
<Lathiat> so i can only assume its connecting and working
<Lathiat> better than the state its in now at any rate
<bddebian> Heh, aye
<seth_k> slomo, I am practically positive kmobiletools is right this time ;)
<HiddenWolf> bddebian, I'm still looking at finding those zero-byte files, any hints?
<bddebian> zero-byte-file-in-doc-directory usr/share/doc/libhula0/changelog.gz
<slomo> Lathiat: uploaded both
<Lathiat> slomo: danke
<slomo> sedak: ok, i'll look at it maybe tomorrow
<slomo> Lathiat: kein problem ;) you speak german?
<Lathiat> nope
<Lathiat> just knew that and felt like saying it ;p
<Lathiat> probably supposed to have an accented e or something id ont know :)
<bddebian> Damn, I'm going to waste the whole day just updating my breezy install :-(
<slomo> Lathiat: nope... that was correct :)
<Lathiat> bddebian: haha
<sedak> slomo, sedak != seth_k :'(
<seth_k> bddebian, why the whole day?
<slomo> sedak: sorry :(
<bddebian> seth_k: I haven't upgraded in a couple months. :-(
<sedak> sladen, that's fine :-)
<seth_k> bddebian, ouch
<sedak> oups, i made the same mistake ...
<slomo> sedak: :P
<seth_k> well you will be pleasantly surprised though, Breezy is looking good :)
<seth_k> (/me loves having OC-3 access at his uni, Internet2 is a wonderful thing)
<bddebian> seth_k: Heh, no kidding
<sistpoty> hm... what's the right way, if I take a newer version from debian _and_ modify this one? Have a sync requested at first and then mod the synced one or just import, modify put somewhere?
<slomo> Lathiat: i wonder why avahi 0.4 isn't in the archives yet... probably in NEW because of new binaries or something...
<slomo> sistpoty: just upload the modified one
<sistpoty> slomo: ok, thx... i just wondered if this would impact the merging (once breezy is out)
<slomo> sistpoty: nope
<sistpoty> cool
<slomo> they can't be synced anyway because of your changes ;)
<slomo> hum... gwydion-dylan is still compiling...
<sistpoty> slomo: good point :)
<slomo> i asked exactly the same some weeks ago :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<bddebian> Heya mbreit
<mbreit> hi all...
<mbreit> hey bddebian
<bddebian> sistpoty: Hmm, OK, the debian/control file does have duplicate entries for libcreal-ocaml-dev
<sistpoty> hm...?
<Lathiat> .
<Lathiat> ss
<Lathiat> slomo: yeh new binaries
<sistpoty> bddebian: we're talking about this: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=566?
<bddebian> sistpoty: No, ocamlcreal
<sistpoty> erm... this is ocamlcreal ;) at least the thing on which i've been working
* bddebian is now confused
<bddebian> sistpoty: Is the debdiff you have posted there against the ubuntu1 version or the previous version?
<slomo> and gwydion-dylan still compiling...
<bddebian> Eeks
<sistpoty> bddebian: i didn't post a debdiff anywhere ;) (revu always debdiffs to the very previous version)
<sistpoty> hehe, this explains quite some things *g*
<bddebian> Ooohhh.  So I should just be grabbing the .dsc and .gz files and building?
<sistpoty> yep :)
* bddebian feels stupid now
<sistpoty> sorry if was unclear on that *g*
<bddebian> No, my fault, I haven't grabbed from revu before
<sistpoty> hehe, no problem... note to self: revu2 should be smarter with debdiffs (like debdiff to latest ubuntu version)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Hey, that's smooth as silk ;-)
<sistpoty> cool :)
<bddebian> note to self: Get a brain
<bddebian> sistpoty: OK, uploaded, watch your buildlogs :-)
<sistpoty> thx ;)
<bddebian> It's kind of funny that the diff actually applied to itself. :-)
<bddebian> Why would a patch apply successfully but fail to de-apply?
<bddebian> Hmm, it plays with configure.  Could that do it?
<sistpoty> might be... if configure is modified/generated after the patch is applied
<slomo> which could be because of timestamps
* bddebian will test with just the configure.in pieces
<slomo> bddebian: that won't help when you don't run autoreconf
<bddebian> Oh, good point
<bddebian> Hmm
<slomo> read the autotools-dev doc... about the timestamps
<bddebian> Bah, that sounds way too much like work ;-)
<slomo> it is ;)
<bddebian> gabber is fixed?
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ivoks> evening
<slomo> hi ivoks :) thanks for fixing the amd64 stuff
<ivoks> fgfs?
<slomo> ivoks: flightgear
<ivoks> wasn't so hard :)
<slomo> but anyway :)
<Lathiat> anyone using fglrx or nvidia-binary ?
<ivoks> me
<ivoks> nvidia
<Lathiat> GL/DRI is fucked right?
<Lathiat> it snot just me?
<ivoks> hm...no
<ivoks> works
<Lathiat> works?
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> neither my fglrx nor nvidia works :\
<PlanarPlatypus> Lathiat, it seems to be working for me
<Lathiat> PlanarPlatypus: nv or fgl?
<PlanarPlatypus> nv
<tseng> nvidia works for me
<Lathiat> anyone with fglrx?
<Lathiat> i think maybe my nv is being messed up by a real old manual install
<Lathiat> but my fglrx is clean and it whinges about some version mismatch in the dri
<tseng> ive used "nv" and "nvidia" today
<ivoks> omg, i'm really bad pilot :)
<tseng> i also have "ati"
<tseng> "fglrx" is bogus crap
<tseng> i wont touch it with a stick
<Lathiat> yeh well i want 3d :)
<Lathiat> mesa just doesnt cut it for bzflag
<PlanarPlatypus> heh
<Lathiat> ive been rebooting to windows to play ;p
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> anyone knows how to flight planes in filghtgear? :)
<PlanarPlatypus> Lathiat, out of curiosity how did you install fglrx and what card do you have?
<ivoks> i'm in f16 and have problems landing :) help needed :)
<Lathiat> firegl v3100, with the packages
<bddebian> Damnit, I did it again. :-(
<Lathiat> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> I rebuilt fbi and uploaded but the depends is still going to fail.
<ivoks> i keep crashing my plains :)
<PlanarPlatypus> Lathiat, you could try module-assistant if you are desparate for 3d support, one of my housemates has had success with that approach
* bddebian turns in his badge
* sistpoty ducks... we have a airport about 2 kilometers away
<Lathiat> bddebian: whwy dont you pbuilder beforehand
<Lathiat> PlanarPlatypus: with fgl or nv?
<bddebian> Nevermind, it should work.
<PlanarPlatypus> fgl
<bddebian> Lathiat: I do :-)
<Lathiat> bddebian: ....
<Lathiat> bddebian: then why does it fail?
<bddebian> Sometimes I'm just stoned :-)
<PlanarPlatypus> he has a 9800 of some kind
<bddebian> Lathiat: It won't after the rebuild
<Lathiat> bddebian: ??
<bddebian> Lathiat: Just ignore me :-)
<bddebian> tseng is good at that. ;-)
<HiddenWolf> Guys, i'm trying to package hula 407 and fix some lintian warnings about zero-byte changelog.gz files.
<HiddenWolf> I've commented out dh_installchangelogs
<HiddenWolf> Still getting the errors
<HiddenWolf> in debian/control
<Lathiat> *control* ?
<sistpoty> HiddenWolf: maybe the changelog.gz comes from dh_installdoc?
<HiddenWolf> rules
<ajmitch> morning
* ajmitch suspects he should have gone to bed slightly earlier
<HiddenWolf> Lathiat, sorry, it's late, and I'm a noob. ;)
<sistpoty> HiddenWolf: try to check [hula.] docs
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<Lathiat> ajmitch: heh
<Lathiat> ajmitch: whys that
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<slomo> hi ajmitch :)
<ivoks> bye all
<ajmitch> Lathiat: < 4 hours sleep isn't quite doing it for an old guy like me
<Lathiat> ajmitch: oh
<Lathiat> ajmitch: hah
<ajmitch> not when I do that consistently over a few nights ;)
<ajmitch> I see avahi is uploaded
<Lathiat> ajmitch: yup
<Lathiat> ajmitch: failed to build on ia64
<slomo> ajmitch: but the binaries are still in NEW ;)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: due to qt4 not being on ia64
<ajmitch> slomo: oh suck
<ajmitch> we'll have to wait for elmo then, I guess
<slomo> yeah... gwydion-dylan ftbfs after 4 hours =)
<ajmitch> that's quite soon
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/lhs2tex.debdiff
<Lathiat> slomo: haha
<ajmitch> I saw other people having it FTBFS after 30 hours or more
<bddebian> sistpoty: gvr uploaded
<Lathiat> hah
<Lathiat> nice
<slomo> ajmitch: lol... not bad :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: cool :)
<slomo> Lathiat: please ask ajmitch to upload :) i'm trying to fix dylan ;)
<Lathiat>  haha
<ajmitch> slomo: but you know I'm nothing special ;)
* Lathiat lgrins
<slomo> lol
<Lathiat> i can be so harsh when im not trying
<ajmitch> haha
<Lathiat> when i try it usually ends up stupid
<bddebian> slomo: Don't like, you ROCK d00d
<Lathiat> s/slomo/ajmitch,s/like/lie ?
<Lathiat> also the d00d requires a following !!!11one1 or else its invalid
<bddebian> Uhm yes, s/like/lie/
<ajmitch> & the KTHXBAI ?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: you got it
* bddebian just isn't l337
<Lathiat> wow all the packages i uploaded today all faile dto build on all achs
<ajmitch> congrats
<Lathiat> bddebian: its true, go put yourself in a hole now
<bddebian> hehe
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> i mean
<Lathiat> all *didnt* fail to build
<Lathiat> on all arches
* bddebian crawls back under a rock
<Lathiat> i really cant type
* Lathiat gives up his keyboard
* ajmitch takes away his keyboard
<bddebian> Lathiat: What do you need uploaded/tested?
<Lathiat> lhs2tex, debdiff above
<ajmitch> Lathiat: bddebian can be your upload bitch this morning
* Lathiat brands bddebian 
<Lathiat> tssssss
<bddebian> Lathiat: Wow, that's a big change ;-P
<Lathiat> oh yeh
<Lathiat> better get at least 10 MOTUsw to review that one
<bddebian> hehe
<ajmitch> cool, now I can officially retire :)
<bddebian> Oh no, you're mains bitch now.. ;-P
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> bddebian: nah, I've still got to get hold of elmo to promote my key
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well get on it homey :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Oh and go clean up your merge bugs on bugzilla. ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: why should I? :)
<ajmitch> "You're not my parent!! you can't make me clean my room!"
<bddebian> ajmitch: Because you love me?
<bddebian> Who is Jordan Mantha?
<ajmitch> nah I don't :P
<bddebian> :'-(
<bddebian> Lathiat: Uploading lhs2tex, check your buildlogs, etc. Thanks.
<slomo> hm, i hate gwydion-dylan...
<slomo> but maybe i can fix it :)
<bddebian> Of course you can :-)
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: Jordan Mantha is LaserJock
<bddebian> Ahhh, thanks bmonty
<bddebian> The unmetdeps lists is unmanageable I swear.. :-(
<slomo> bddebian: yes... that's why i don't look at it anymore... takes longer than fixing most stuff ;)
<slomo> bddebian: we need to do something for that... at least everything that is finished should be removed...
<bddebian> slomo: More keeps coming.  I just updated the list and it's bigger again.. :-(
<slomo> bddebian: hmm... my own list was smaller :/
<mbreit> bddebian: i don't think it's much better... you just did not remove all the packages mentioned somewhere else...
<slomo> at least smaller than before
<slomo> mbreit: and that stuff is the biggest problem on the wikipage
<mbreit> then why is that list updated every day?
<mbreit> iirc the list was just updated yesterday....
<slomo> better delete everything and make just a page which lists everything broken... and everybody who wants to fix something takes it, fixes it and deletes it from the page
<bmonty_laptop> slomo: how do we prevent people from working on the same package at the same time
<bddebian> It would be better in a task tracker or bug tracker, that's for sure
<mbreit> slomo: that list has been managable... i we are not doing the updates every day... that is just too much work
<bmonty_laptop> I agree the wiki is getting out of control tough
<slomo> bddebian: yes... that would be the best
<slomo> bddebian: but something that is generated automatically
<bddebian> Aye
<Lathiat> if your working on something
<Lathiat> you need to mark it down as being worked on
<Lathiat> on my pages i had a status
<bmonty_laptop> I could take the command that generates the list and have it auto update to a page on my server
<Lathiat> Needing Help / Being worke don / DOne
<mbreit> bddebian: will you remove all those double mentioned packages from the nobody list?
<slomo> bmonty_laptop: hmm... best would be with something where people can "subscribe" that they're working on it atm
<bmonty_laptop> slomo: problem is there isn't much time to start something like that and work on breezy
<bddebian> mbreit: Yes
<mbreit> bddebian: thanks
<slomo> bmonty: yes... but when you do this you are working on breezy and breezy+x imho ;)
<bmonty_laptop> true
<mbreit> slomo: that page would be very easy to manage if everyone would keep his todo-list short... than updating it could be done in five minutes... (and i really think that updating once in a week is enought)
<bmonty_laptop> it would be nice if malone has a module to help
<slomo> mbreit: and less sections would help also...
<slomo> just nobody and beeing worked on
<bddebian> slomo: Well I have a few that are broken that are probably over my head to fix too :-(  So I have having them under my name. :-)
<slomo> bddebian: but that makes everything more difficult :(
<mbreit> bddebian: if you don't want (or don't know how to) fix a bug, then put it back to the nobody list, so someone else picks that up
<bddebian> slomo: I know
<bddebian> mbreit: I was doing that but then my "notes" got hammered when someone updated the list again :-)
<mbreit> bddebian: that's true...
<bmonty_laptop> hey all, would everyone agree that the unmet deps page needs some overhaul?
<slomo> yay... gwydion-dylan fixed at least on x86... praise me =)
<bddebian> bmonty_laptop: Yes
<mbreit> bmonty: i don't see that it would be worth the work... the page works now....
* bddebian praises slomo 
<slomo> how can i make a whole package x86/ppc only? without settings the architecture on every binary package...
<bmonty_laptop> mbreit: I agree it works, but I think it could be better organized to make it easier to update the list
<mbreit> but i think that for breezy+1 (after the breezy release), we should try to make a script on a server which automatically generates the list and allows people to assign some packages to him
<bmonty_laptop> mbreit: maybe propose that it be a part of launchpad?
<mbreit> hmm... i think what ubuntu really needs is something like packages.qa.debian.org...
<mbreit> it could be integrated in that
<slomo> mbreit: but that doesn't help with broken packages
<mbreit> packages.qa.debian.org doesn't do it... but packages.qa.ubuntu.com could ;))
<slomo> ok, who does it? :P
<HiddenWolf> mbreit, we'll get there. :)
<mbreit> HiddenWolf: is something like that already planned?
<HiddenWolf> mbreit, no, but it's inevitable, if ubuntu keeps growing at this rate
<HiddenWolf> it'll probably be launchpad tho.
<mbreit> yes, launchpad already goes in that direction...
<HiddenWolf> launchpad is a pretty nice piece of software, and we haven't seen half of it.
<bmonty_laptop> one point on the unmetdeps wiki though....I think everyone should be adding a comment when they change the page to say what package they moved and to what category
<mbreit> bmonty_laptop: full ack...
<mbreit> if everybody agrees, we should make a note on the page...
<bmonty_laptop> I also think we should make the names of the lists a little clearer
<bmonty_laptop> i.e. "Done", "Rebuild Only", "Fixes", "Broken"
<bmonty_laptop> something like that
<mbreit> and "Need review"
<mbreit> "Non-MOTU Fixes - Please review and upload" should be changed to that...
<bddebian> bmonty_laptop: I am working on that :-)
<bmonty_laptop> mbreit: I like that better instead of fixes
<bmonty_laptop> if the package goes into the "Need Review" should it also be sent to REVU?
<mbreit> because even motus have diffs which need review ;) (see my ickle fix for an example... i don't want to upload it before some other motus agree to it)
<mbreit> bmonty_laptop: i don't agree
<bddebian> Anyone have a problem with me whacking "External" ?
<bmonty_laptop> what does the External list refer to?
<bddebian> I don't know that anyone knows?
<mbreit> revu does not make sense for fixes... i can NOT review a fix if i don't have a debdiff to see what has been changed
<mbreit> revu is for reviews of whole packages.... not for reviewing changes
<bmonty_laptop> mbreit: ok
<mbreit> (i hope that we can change that with revu2)
<bddebian> mbreit: I agree :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-17
<mbreit> my goals for revu2 is to make it really usable for fixes and other changes of packages.... by creating debdiffs to other versions and even make it possible to upload debdiffs... let's see if that is compatible to what sisterpoty and the others plan for revu2 ;)
<sistpoty> full ack from me ;)
<sistpoty> btw.: it's not _sister_poty :P
<slomo> who said that? =)
<sistpoty> mbreit just did *g*
<slomo> oh... lol
<bddebian> hahaha
* sistpoty feels quite male :)
<mbreit> lol... sorry sistpoty!!!!
<sistpoty> no problem
<mbreit> (but that explains why my nick completion did not work *g*)
<ajmitch> we should write up a MOTU Quotes page
<bmonty_laptop> uh oh...
<ajmitch> >:)
<sistpoty> omg
<crimsun> just make sure you ghost ajmitch before you say anything remotely questionable ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<jtan325> is breezy usable right now?
<bmonty_laptop> jtan325: yes
* sistpoty has no major problems with breezy
* ajmitch finds it nice & stable
* slomo too
<mbreit> iirc are there still reports about issues with xorg when upgrading from hoary... but other than that it's very stable and real fun to use
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: the wiki looks good...just need the note about adding a comment if everyone agrees (it gets my vote)
<Nafallo> upgrade worked for my girlfriend :-)
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: might want to consider moving the done list to the bottom of the page and have the broken list at the top (for usability)
<mbreit> bddebian: there are two different styles for section headings... shall i fix that?
<mbreit> bddebian: can i edit the page now or are you doing something atm?
<jtan325> hrmmm
<jtan325> i am upgrading from hoary
<jtan325> or would be
<jtan325> what kind of issues with xorg?
<jtan325> or could they be fixed with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<mbreit> jtan325: starting does not work with a message "cannot find default font: fixed"... but a dpkg-reconfigure should fix that
<jtan325> so that's really all i need to worry about?
<ajmitch> and some people have issues with the keyboard module still
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: what is the command line you are using to build the list in the NOBODY part of the Broken table?
<bmonty_laptop> ack...the mysql-admin package in universe needs an update
<mbreit> bmonty_laptop: i am fixing the table atm
<bmonty_laptop> mbreit: ok
<crimsun> bmonty_laptop: is it severely broken, or...?
<mbreit> fixed now
<bmonty_laptop> crimsun: not severely broken, but a lot of functions don't seem to work and MySQL recommends not using the version universe has
<bddebian> Sorry afk, bbib
<crimsun> bmonty_laptop: hmm, "a lot of functions don't seem to work and MySQL recommends not using the version universe has" sounds like a suitable reason for breaking UVF
<bmonty_laptop> crimsun: you could sync in the version from debian unstable
<crimsun> test it, then ask elmo for a sync
<bmonty_laptop> crimsun: ok, it is going to involve a lot more packages than just mysql-admin
<crimsun> uh oh
<crimsun> can we backport any of the fixes?
<bmonty_laptop> "a lot more" = "a few more"....like 3 or so
<ajmitch> such as?
<ajmitch> are there _any_ in main?
<lifeless> sivang: ?
<bmonty_laptop> ajmitch: hold on a sec
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> I did have a work meeting in 1min
<ajmitch> but no longer
<bmonty_laptop> in addition to mysql-admin, we would need to sync mysql-common, mysql-admin-common, and libmysqlclient15
<ajmitch> oh no
<ajmitch> mysql-common at least is in main
<ajmitch> and you'd be dragging a NEW lib into main too, I'd say
* Nafallo agrees with ajmitch, fwiw
<ajmitch> in fact it'd require an upgrade of the whole mysql package
<tseng> what are you doing tto mysql?
<ajmitch> fat chance of that :)
<tseng> youd better not break it
<tseng> ill come after you
<ajmitch> mdz would have a fit
<crimsun> the best thing to do would be to backport the fixes
<Lathiat> eww thats ugly
<Lathiat> does it really have _that_ serious problems?
<ajmitch> well in debian, libmysqlclient15 is provided by mysql-dfsg-5.0
<ajmitch> and mysql-common is now provided by that as well
<ajmitch> good luck getting that into main ;)
<Lathiat> hah
<Lathiat> if its really screwed tho
<Lathiat> hence my question
<bmonty_laptop> I just installed the debian versions on my laptop and they didn't fix the problem I was having, so maybe it isn't a mysql-admin version issue
<ajmitch> bmonty_laptop: ok..
<Lathiat> i need to hack up dch
<Lathiat> make it do ubuntu version numbers
<ajmitch> why?
<Lathiat> so i can stop manually changing 2s to 1ubuntu1
* ajmitch already has a script to do the equivalent of dch -i properly
<Lathiat> ajmitch: oh, gimme :)
<tseng> Lathiat: yes please
<bmonty_laptop> same here
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you already have it
<Lathiat> oh?
<Lathiat> whats it called?
<ajmitch> part of my transition crack
<Lathiat> yeh yeh
<Lathiat> but whats it called
<Lathiat> ;p
<ajmitch> look for the increment function
<ajmitch> buildList.sh
<Nafallo> ajmitch: branch dch for us please :-)
<ajmitch> dch already handles -xbuild1 -> -xbuild2
<ajmitch> and -xubuntu1 -> -xubuntu2
<ajmitch> I just special cased -x to -xubuntu1
<Lathiat> but not -x -> -xubuntu1
<ajmitch> Nafallo: sure, why not?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: that's what I did in my script
<ajmitch> Nafallo: how annoying, devscripts isn't on arch.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> ajmitch: file a bug or something ;-)
<ajmitch> I will
<ajmitch> http://alioth.debian.org/scm/?group_id=30465
<ajmitch> hm, not there
<bddebian> OK folks, take a look at UniverseUnmetDeps now and let me know what you think??
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: wiki is much better :)
<ajmitch> aha, it's on svn.debian.org
<Lathiat> it sucks it sucks!
<Lathiat> you suck!
<bddebian> :'-(
<Lathiat> now now dont get all uspet on me
<ajmitch> bddebian: an improvement
<bddebian> :-)
<Lathiat> hah
<Lathiat> ajmitch:
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's ok, you're allowed to suck ;)
<Lathiat> thats so cold
* ajmitch is still waiting for debian NEW queue beofre syncing gnue-designer & gnue-forms, btw
<ajmitch> so they're mine, all mine!
<bddebian> How do I make a cr/lf inside the table cell?  I'd like to have more readability between all the broken stuff?
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: I don't think you can
<Nafallo> bddebian: [[BR] ]  ?
<sistpoty> good work bddebian!
* ajmitch wonders what that guy's ipv6 issue is on u-d
<bddebian> Heh, that didn't work
<ajmitch> looks odd to me
<HiddenWolf> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<HiddenWolf> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<HiddenWolf> what the heck is that?
<crimsun> do you have build-essential installed?
<Mithrandir> HiddenWolf: do you have g++ installed?
<HiddenWolf> wtf, build-essential was gone. :(
* HiddenWolf has aha moment
<HiddenWolf> I reinstalled python earlier
<mbreit> bddebian: good work!! (but there are still too many packages in the nobody list that do not belong there...)
<bddebian> mbreit: I'm working on it man.. Sheesh :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: since you're editing, can you take gnue-* & stick them under my name?
<crimsun> well, Mithrandir is more precise. You can still have cpp installed without having build-essential installed.
<mbreit> bddebian: i did not want to annoy you, sorry ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Sure
<bddebian> mbreit: I'm only kidding :-)
<ajmitch> thx
<ajmitch> bddebian: no you're not
<ajmitch> you secretly hate us all
<ajmitch> pitti said he was fixing pgadmin3
<mbreit> bddebian: the non-free stuff line in the broken section should be moved to the incoming section
<ajmitch> mm, stuff on 'Incoming section' that should be morgue
<ajmitch> like pcmcia-modules-*
<ajmitch> cynthiune.app synced today
<ajmitch> lhs2tex recently uploaded
<bddebian> Yeah, who did that? ;-P
<ajmitch> selinux-policy-default is unfixable, and is my area
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<ajmitch> night sistpoty
<ajmitch> sigh
<slomo> ajmitch?
<ajmitch> so that guy with supposed ipv6 troubles just doesn't know how to use ssh :)
<ajmitch> and it has nothing whatsoever to do with ipv6
<ajmitch> Lathiat: politely beat him around the head ;)
<tseng> ajmitch: ive actually seen something similar tot his ipv6 ssh stuff
<tseng> ajmitch: at work, i run putty to open an ssh tunnel through the http proxy
<tseng> ajmitch: it only comes up on ::1 (ipv6localhost
<ajmitch> fun
* ajmitch has never seen such things
<ajmitch> he's trying to 'ssh 127.0.0.1:33333'
<Lathiat> the problem is that an ipv6 socket accepts ivp4 too
<ajmitch> which tends not to work
<Lathiat> so many applications lazily open 1
<Lathiat> and netstat only says ipv6
<ajmitch> and users get confused
<Lathiat> also the port thing
<Lathiat> yeh
<ajmitch> they should move to an ipv6 network
<mbreit> bddebian: i think you can't use lists (* ...) in tables in the wiki...
<ajmitch> Lathiat: know if squid has proper ipv6 support yet?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: nfi
<bmonty_laptop> did we decide on comments for moving packages between the lists?
* ajmitch might ask lifeless then
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> i rememebnrr reading about it on the projects page
<Lathiat> so the answer is probably 'no'
<Lathiat> oops
<Lathiat> ran out of disk space
<ajmitch> heh
<Lathiat> need to make my pbuilder build on /home
<Lathiat> not / with limited space
* ajmitch has his pbuilder on /home
<ajmitch> so /home is running out
<Lathiat> heh
* Nafallo has his pbuilder on /, and his /home to ;-)
<Lathiat> i separated it so i could reformat without backing everything up off-disk
<Lathiat> since my 200GB is dead in the water that means burning to DVDs
<HiddenWolf> guys, how do I add a manpage to a .deb?
<Lathiat> HiddenWolf: black magic
<Nafallo> well, I run backuppc on the server ;-)
<Nafallo> saved me today :-P
<tseng> package.manpages works
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> well
<tseng> list the filename in debian/package.manpages
<Lathiat> my server has like 500M free
<mbreit> HiddenWolf: for an easy example look at the gnomeradio source package
<tseng> put the manpage in debian/
<mbreit> HiddenWolf: or do you want to add an _existing_ manpage?
<bddebian> mbreit: Nope, tried that :-)
<HiddenWolf> I put a manpage in debian/ and added a line to debian/control, but it doesn't seem to work.
<Lathiat> HiddenWolf: err, whats control got to do with it?
<HiddenWolf> docbook-to-man lines
<Nafallo> Lathiat: 4.5G take backup for 2 clients and the server here. just have to find the sensible excludes ;-)
<Lathiat> Nafallo: heh
<mbreit> HiddenWolf: if you want to add an existing manpage, forget my hint ;)
<HiddenWolf> I copied the manpage of another binary, renamed it and edited a bit.
<bddebian> Should we have like an "In Process" or "Assigned" section for people already working on something that isn't necessarily "broken" ?
<HiddenWolf> Lathiat, there is a load of manpage.*.sgml files in /debian/
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: only if people keep it up to date :)
<bddebian> bmonty: Well I can't do much about that :-)
<ajmitch> yay, janew is quoted on an article linked off /. :)
<mbreit> bddebian: you could make a table for the FIXME stuff... that would look much better
<mbreit> (and make a === FIXME === instead of = FIXME =)
<bddebian> mbreit: You mean an entry for every package?  I was thinking about that.
<mbreit> bddebian: yes
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone here know how to turn an sgml docbook file into a manpage when building?
<ajmitch> docbook2man
<ajmitch> stick it in deban/rules
<ajmitch> debian/rules, that is
<ajmitch> there are a few packages that use it
<mbreit> HiddenWolf: then i can recommend my example again ;) look in the gnomeradio source package..
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, I copied another sgml page, changed it a bit, and added a line to debian/rules, but I keep getting a lintian error for my binary.
<ajmitch> & put it in build-depends, iirc
<slomo> HiddenWolf: sgml? better use docbook xml ;)
<HiddenWolf> mbreit, thanks, i'll check it out
<HiddenWolf> slomo, there was a bunch of sgmls in debian/ already, so I just copied one, edited a bit, and added a line to /rules
<ajmitch> bddebian: if you're still editing, place gnue-* under my name in Assigned
<ajmitch> wikis aren't too good for concurrent edits :)
<slomo> HiddenWolf: ok... your choose :)
<HiddenWolf> slomo, not my package, yet. In fact it's my first ever try.
<mbreit> i am going to bed now... good night everybody
<Lathiat> you need yarrr
<Lathiat> where you can collbaritvely edit the same wiki page
<slomo> gn8 mbreit
<HiddenWolf> slomo, I just figured adding an sgml file and a rules line should do the trick...
<bddebian> ajmitch: Where are gnue stuff?  I don't see them?
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, any clue?
<bddebian> ajmitch: NM
<Lathiat> bddebian: http://bur.st/~lathiat/zhcon.debdiff
<slomo> Lathiat: shall i upload?
<slomo> i have nothing todo atm =)
<ajmitch> oh the table is screwed at the moment :)
<Lathiat> slomo: if you like :)
<Lathiat> bddebian: nm, slomo will do it ;p
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ya think? ;-)
<Lathiat> arrr fuck
<Lathiat> pbuilder wants to hard link the aptcache archives
<ajmitch> Lathiat: so tell it not to
<bmonty_laptop> how about making the instructions at the top a sub page?  I'd like to be able to see the packages under NOBODY without scrolling down
<Lathiat> that doesnt work so well when i set the cache to /var/cache/apt and /home is a separate fs
<bddebian> How the hell did I become Wiki bitch too?? ;-P
<Lathiat> :)
<ajmitch> it's just an option in the pbuilderrc
<ajmitch> bddebian: you started editing
<Lathiat> ajmitch: sure but wont symlinking it mean it cant get to them?
<ajmitch> APTCACHE="/home/ajmitch/debian/pbuilder/aptcache/"
<ajmitch> APTCACHEHARDLINK="yes"
<ajmitch> change the HARDLINK to "no"
<ajmitch> and it'll copy them
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> yeh
<ajmitch> it's a lot slower, but it works
<Lathiat> and take 3 years to do so
* Lathiat ponders
<ajmitch> that's why I have my APTCACHE on /home as well :)
<Lathiat> i'll bindmount it in there *g*
<ajmitch> does bind mount work across fs?
<Lathiat> ajmitch: howw do i set that
<Lathiat> ajmitch: of course
<ajmitch> Lathiat: in your pbuilderrc :P
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i mean my system-wide one ;p
<ajmitch> eh, why?
<Lathiat> so they can share the cache of course
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> look up the manpage :)
<Lathiat> i'll just maintain a second cache ;p
<ajmitch> lazy
<ajmitch> it's not a huge problem when you're using apt-proxy anyway
<tseng> apt-proxy is the coolest
<Lathiat> except im not usingt hat
<Lathiat> if i had room on my server i wouwld
<tseng> it gets old downloading everything 3 times
<Lathiat> i did have a local mirror
<Lathiat> except i rm -rf *d it
<Lathiat> yesterday
<Lathiat> along with the rest of /home/lathiat
<Lathiat> so
<ajmitch> haha
<HiddenWolf> ouch
<Lathiat> wewll
<Lathiat> i lie
<Lathiat>  /home/lathiat/*
<Lathiat> theres a subtle difference :)
<bddebian> Why a special fscking Wiki syntax anyway, why not just HTML?
<Lathiat> bddebian: arbitrary html is a) bad and b) bad for random people
<Lathiat> i.e. fine for you but its a) ugly b) useless to my mother
<Lathiat> for the record, my mother contributes to the ubuntu wiki often
* Lathiat coughs
<tseng> oh man you are freaking kidding
<tseng> can you imagine writing all the wiki over in html?
<tseng> html takes 10x as much effort for the same thing
<bddebian> Lathiat: And the wiki syntax is so much more sensical?
<Lathiat> bddebian: yes
<Lathiat> i have
<tseng> ill take "  * foo"
<Lathiat> = headings=
<Lathiat> and
<Lathiat>  * lists
<Lathiat>  * list2
<Lathiat> fuck typing
<Lathiat> <li>
<tseng> vs <ul><li>foo</li></ul>
<tseng> please
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> <ul>
<tseng> Lathiat: YES
<Lathiat> <li>blah</li>
<bddebian> Oh yeah, that's tough :-)
<tseng> bddebian: dude
<tseng> bddebian: do it a few hundred times and youll be sorry
<bddebian> I have done it a few hundred times
* Lathiat would be sorry doing it once
<tseng> yeah me too
<tseng> i know!
<tseng> lets do all our docs in sgml
<tseng> and transform it
<Lathiat> not that your bitter of anything
<Lathiat> right, tseng?
<tseng> right.
<tseng> i learned my lesson
<Lathiat> maybe you just need daniels pony
<bddebian> Can you do sections or hyperlinks within the same page?
<Lathiat> im sure you can
* Lathiat has no idea how
<bddebian> Lathiat: Well come on mr "wiki syntax is so special".. ;-P
<Lathiat> it is special
<Lathiat> doesnt mean i dont know it all
<tseng> thats part of the goodness
<bddebian> ajmitch: Better?
<slomo> tseng: sgml? sgml is soooooo last century :P
<ajmitch> APTCACHE="/home/ajmitch/debian/pbuilder/aptcache/"
<ajmitch> APTCACHEHARDLINK="yes"
<Lathiat> in fact i am 100% unversed in wiki syntax
<ajmitch> ergh
<tseng> you only have to know  afew things to make something decent on the wiki
<ajmitch> * [#anchorname Link to anchor on this page] 
<tseng> slomo: i know
<ajmitch> from HelpOnEditing
<tseng> slomo: it was called sarcasm
<Lathiat> its all xml2man now
<Lathiat> xmltoman, i should sa
<Lathiat> y
<tseng> anything is better than man
* Lathiat is waiting for wiki2man
<slomo> tseng: i know... just wanted to tease you :P
<ajmitch> bddebian: 'Incoming' list is still far too long
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm working on it...
<ajmitch> bddebian: chuck out some of the morgue packages that are in that section
<ajmitch> I mean too long in that there are entries on there which are in another page section
<bddebian> I know, I know.. :-(
<ajmitch> ok :)
<slomo> ajmitch: how do we get morgue smaller? just tell elmo about it?
<ajmitch> slomo: well it won't happen any other way
<bddebian> slomo: I've already had him morgue a couple
<Lathiat> rubymagick has been removed from debian
<Lathiat> so it should probably be fried
<Lathiat> altho its in a working state
<ajmitch> elmo doesn't look over the wiki pages
<slomo> bddebian: can you get him to kill mine? ;) he seems to ignore me ;)
<Lathiat> slomo: http://bur.st/~lathiat/lineak-kdeplugins.debdiff
<ajmitch> he said he'll point & laugh if people complain that something hasn't been done, and it's only on the wiki
* Lathiat washses his hands of kde
<ajmitch> Lathiat: good, you don't need to feel so dirty now ;)
* Lathiat wouldn't read the wiki if he was elmo
<Lathiat> unfortunately my hands are stained
<Lathiat> permanantly
<Lathiat> since avahi grew a qt dependancy
<slomo> did you implement the kde bindings?
<Lathiat> slomo: hrm?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: oh sick
<Lathiat> oh, no
<slomo> s/kde/qt
<Lathiat> jakubS did
<bmonty_laptop> ajmitch: I think we should open a bug for each package that we want to morgue
<slomo> ah... i can't type anymore :(
<Lathiat> bmonty_laptop: i dunno, i think asking elmo to do them is easier
<ajmitch> bmonty_laptop: sure, but open bug where?
<Lathiat> just mail him a list ?
<bmonty_laptop> malone? or does elmo not look at that as well?
<tseng> he does not
<bmonty_laptop> hmmm...
<Nafallo> I thought elmo didn't like those things?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: which things?
<Nafallo> bugs, wikis etcetera...
<bddebian> Cheesetracker.. That package name cracks me up.. :-)
<ajmitch> you're right
<Nafallo> irc and mail seems to be his way :-)
<bmonty_laptop> is anyone from MOTU reviewing the morgue candidates list?  I put a few on there over the past couple days
<ajmitch> he wants us to send him mail
<tseng> ajmitch: did you tell your pal to build myth-plugins with gcc 3.4?
<ajmitch> tseng: yes
<ajmitch> tseng: don't think he's done so yet
<tseng> ajmitch: yay
<ajmitch> since it was 2AM I told him
<bddebian> slomo: Well I'm not sure he likes me much.  I have been buggint the shit out of him lately with syncs and morgues :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: don't worry, I'll do that next week
* ajmitch will have about 10 packages to sync at once
<slomo> ajmitch: hm, can we do "syncs"? just getting a debian package, sign it with our key and upload? or will that break something?
<ajmitch> slomo: yes
<ajmitch> and elmo will hunt you down
<ajmitch> at best you'd have to stick a build1 on the version
<slomo> ok ;) why and what does it break?
<ajmitch> and then change distro to breezy
<slomo> ah the distro... ok...
<ajmitch> a sync leaves the distro alone in the changelog & stick an Origin: debian/unstable in
<ajmitch> anyway, bbl in an hour or so :)
<slomo> ok :)
<Nafallo> anyone use rbscrobbler except me?
<tseng> rb is for losers
<Lathiat> real men use cat > /dev/dsp
<slomo> tseng: when it gets working daap support before banshee it will rock for the time until banshee gets it :P
<Lathiat> slomo: already has it :(
<Lathiat> but banshee will soon
<Lathiat> snorp seems to be halfway there
<tseng> slomo: haha
<slomo> Lathiat: it really works now and is stable? :)
<Lathiat> it works
<Lathiat> dunno how stable it is
<tseng> can it do a server?
<Lathiat> its was a bit dodgy a few days ago when i tried
<Lathiat> tseng: yes
<Lathiat> both
<tseng> hm
<tseng> so if i just open two copies of RB righrt now
<tseng> from cvs
<tseng> it will work?
<Lathiat> you need to compile with --enable-daap
<slomo> Lathiat: hm, i'll try it tomorrow :)
<Lathiat> and have avahi svn or howl installed
<tseng> buh, svn
<Lathiat> yeh sorry
<Lathiat> we added some new stuff
<Lathiat> that hes using
<Lathiat> 0.5 sometime soon
<Lathiat> now with mono bindings
<tseng> ok
<tseng> woo
<Lathiat> also thanks to snorp
<Lathiat> which he did as part of doing daap-sharp for banshee
<tseng> ya
<slomo> Lathiat: sounds good :) i hope we get banshee with daap for breezy ;)
<Lathiat> slomo: doubtful
<Lathiat> however as it will be ap lugin
<Lathiat> not hard to dro pin
<Lathiat> but i need to get avahi 0.5 into breezy
<slomo> oh ok... then it doesn't really matter :)
<Lathiat> tseng: is there anything special to putting mono stuff in debian packages?
<slomo> Lathiat: when do you plan to release 0.5?
<Lathiat> tseng: (i.e. can i point ross at something?)
<Lathiat> slomo: hrm, probably this week
<Lathiat> we're great at releases
<Lathiat> theyve been 2-7 days apart so far and we're already at the 4th ;p
<slomo> Lathiat: let him take a look at the ipod-sharp package for example... that's fairly clean and to the point... and should be somewhat similar to the avahi stuff
<tseng> Lathiat: http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/
<tseng> yes, slomo's packages are good
<slomo> Lathiat: zhcon fails on amd64
<Lathiat> doh
<slomo> and ia64... so probably int -> long stuff or similar
<slomo> 493	winime.cpp:253: error: cast from 'char*' to 'unsigned int' loses precision
<slomo> 494	winime.cpp:274: error: cast from 'char*' to 'unsigned int' loses precision
<slomo> change these to unsigned long or just long
<Lathiat> ok
<slomo> maybe this is the only file :/
<slomo> Nafallo: ping? can you test for Lathiat later?
<Lathiat> i can test
<Lathiat> i have access to an amd64 machine
<slomo> even better :)
<crimsun> slomo: you'll have to look closer, but s/int/long/ will probably suffice
<slomo> crimsun: sure... that was just a hint :)
<Lathiat> ill take your word for it
<Lathiat> cu si have no idea about amd64 porting
<slomo> cu si?
<Lathiat> cus i ha
<slomo> ok ;)
<Lathiat> debhelper automatically patches with files in debian/patch/ ?
<slomo> nope
<Lathiat> then how does this work
<Lathiat> it has such a dir
<Lathiat> and no reference in the rules
<Lathiat> maybe they are already applied or something
<slomo> does it use cdbs?
<slomo> the simple patchsystem of cdbs?
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> ok it seems the patchesa rea lready applied
<Lathiat> and they are just there as some kind of record
<slomo> wait... which package?
<slomo> zhcon?
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> ls
<slomo> i'll just get it and tell you then :)
<slomo> when it uses cdbs and the simple patch system of cdbs you're just done with putting the patches in debian/patches
<slomo> otherwise you should use dpatch
<Lathiat> when i said debian/patch
<Lathiat> i leeft the s off on purpose
<Lathiat> :)
<slomo> that stuff in patch isn't applied while building ;)
<slomo> ok... just do the following:
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> like i said
<Lathiat> i've been integrating dpatch with the other packages
<Lathiat> should i just do that?
<slomo> oh
<slomo> yes :)
<Lathiat> hm ok
<Lathiat> who wants to try this on amd64
<bddebian> OK, time for Lost..  Later gang
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/zhcon.debdiff -- anyone with an amd64?
<slomo_> Lathiat: didn't you say that you have access to an amd64?
<Lathiat> yeh but it doesnt have fakeroot
<Lathiat> suppose i could just try buil dit
<slomo_> Nafallo: ?
<slomo_> Lathiat: maybe just upload and hope it works? ;)
<Lathiat> slomo_: yeh, http://bur.st/~lathiat/zhcon.debdiff
<Lathiat> up now
<Lathiat> use the buildds to debug ;)
<slomo_> lol
<slomo_> you will debug :P
<Lathiat> i know tseng was doing that was mono for a while ;)
<Lathiat> to make it more fun, he had to upload a bootstrap and then the package each time
<Lathiat> or something
<slomo_> yes i know that :) ivoks does it yesterday too ;)
<slomo_> uploaded
<slomo_> lol
<Lathiat> failed?
<slomo_> the buildds also have something todo with gwydion-dylan =) already more than 1 hour compiling...
* Lathiat grins
<Lathiat> lol @ amd64 comments
<slomo_> in malone? the mono ones? ;)
<ajmitch> someone buy me an amd64 pls :)
<Lathiat> slomo_: no in the changelog of gwydion
<slomo_> Lathiat: lol ok... :)
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> what to attack next
<Lathiat> theres so much haskell shit
<Lathiat> cant we just purge haskell from existance
<slomo_> yes take haskell stuff :)
<slomo_> no... haskell is a nice language :P
* Lathiat waves his hand and shouts "peanut butter sandwhiches"
<slomo_> ajmitch: can you buy me one too? and a much faster ppc :)
<Lathiat> i'll take 1 too
<Lathiat> while we're all at it
<Lathiat> dual 2.5ghz ppc wouldnt go astray either
<ajmitch> slomo_: well, I'd like a faster ppc as well
<Lathiat> preferebly with a nice fat fibre channel array full of large disks :)
<ajmitch> since the only ppc I have ubuntu access to is a 400MHz G3
<ajmitch> such speed & power
<slomo_> i bet everything feels like compiling gwydion-dylan there ;)
* ajmitch was pricing up flights to montreal - I could build a decent amd64 box for that
* Lathiat looked one up and found $4500 AUD
<Lathiat> thats half a years pay
<Lathiat> PASS
<ajmitch> yeah
<Lathiat> before bills, that is
<ajmitch> I priced it at $2400 at the travel agent
<ajmitch> NZD, that is
<slomo_> oh, avahi 0.4 is in :)
<Lathiat> slomo_: oh nice
<ajmitch> so maybe $2600 AU
<Lathiat> ajmitch: still
<ajmitch> um
<Lathiat> even if the flights were $1000AUD i couldnt go ;p
<ajmitch> $2200, I meant ;)
<Lathiat> hence why i cant goto linux.conf.nz :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: true
<Lathiat> err i mean .au
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you need to get to linux.conf.AU
<Lathiat> oh , wait
<ajmitch> sure you did
<ajmitch> everyone knows NZ is the other australian state
<ajmitch> at least everyone around here thinks that it is
<slomo_> oh no...
<slomo_> someone broke gnumeric
<ajmitch> uh oh
<ajmitch> I can honestly say it wasn't me
<slomo_> seb128 was it... or elmo syncing stuff ;)
* ajmitch is shocked, a new mail on the dunlug list
<Lathiat> dunnie lug?
<Lathiat> ;p
<ajmitch> yeah :P
<ajmitch> you may have heard of a little place called dunedin
<slomo_> ajmitch: do you have an idea how long dylan will need on the buildds? it's already building 1 1/2 hours ;)
<Lathiat> slomo_: 3 days!
<slomo_> Lathiat: elmo would kill me :P but even on my ibook it just needed 5 hours...
<ajmitch> slomo_: it should just about be done then
<ajmitch> I'm surprised it hasn't built already
<ajmitch> as the buildds are reasonably fast
<ajmitch> why is it so massive & slow to compile?
<slomo_> it's just 3 mb compressed sources... i don't really know why it takes that long...
<Lathiat> maybe it recompiles the whole source tree 30 times
<slomo_> it compiles a bootstrap compiler first... and then compiles all it's stuff with that...
<slomo_> but nothing more
<Lathiat> i know daniels once had a loop i nthe xorg build
<Lathiat> that was funny
<slomo_> maybe they do sleep(5000000000000000000) in the compiler ;)
<ajmitch> or maybe their compiler they bootstrapped sucks badly
<ajmitch> and is calculating pi to a few hundred million decimal palces
<Lathiat> because its bored
<slomo_> hehe
<slomo_> Lathiat: built :)
<Lathiat> slomo_: oh nice
<slomo_> i give up... hope this is finished after i wake up... gn8 everybody =)
<Burgundavia> are we going to sync the new hula from debina?
<ajmitch> any willing volunteers alive?
<jsgotangco> zzzzz
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: you're the perfect fellow for it :)
* Burgundavia is sleeping
<ajmitch> I need to write up an enthusiastic announcement for a bug day this weekend :)
<robitaille> ajmitchvasked for someone alive, not awake :)
<jsgotangco> isn't that dholbach's job
<ajmitch> robitaille: I'm sure anyone at a keyboard here is more awake than I am
<jsgotangco> (to make an enthusiastic announcement that is)
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: maybe, but he's not around
<robitaille> ajmitch,   why don't you copy what ogra said for the first bug day a couple of months ago?
<ajmitch> robitaille: I've got it open here as a start
<ajmitch> just copying doesn't really do it for me
<ajmitch> we're at a different stage in the release cycle
<ajmitch> and we can't promise everyone that their bugs will get fixed
<robitaille> no?  they could fixed....one day....
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> but peoples' expectations are that developers will jump & fix them all for breezy
<ajmitch> I don't think a lot of people like things like freezes, where we say that we won't have the latest & shiniest that is out there :)
<robitaille> peoples' expectations are always  that developers will jump & fix them all, no matter where you are in the release cycle.  It is something they expect once they have filed their bug report :)
<ajmitch> well yes :)
<ajmitch> being a developer is a tough job ;)
* ajmitch should retire to a monastery somewhere
<robitaille> so what's the goal of this bug day if it isn't to fix bugs for breezy?
<ajmitch> it is to fix bugs
<ajmitch> but I don't want the announcement to convey that every whim will be catered to
<jsgotangco> robitaille, i notice that mono don't have an icon in the notification area (best, muine, blam)
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> they should
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> hrmm
<jsgotangco> ok blam appeared
<jsgotangco> but still no best
<robitaille> jsgotangco,  works here...blam and best
<ajmitch> best definitely should
<ajmitch> muine isn't showing one here now that you say it
<ajmitch> but I'm not running the latest package
<ajmitch> slomo did some trayicon fixes recently
<ajmitch> anyway, I'm writing up the announcement on wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay if you're willing to help out :)
<ajmitch> this is something the MOTUs are helping to coordinate
<robitaille> but then beagled doesn't work for me: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2222
* ajmitch made the mistake of suggesting it
<ajmitch> let me look at beagle
<robitaille> and I have updated this breezy a few minutes ago
<jsgotangco> yeah beagled doesn't work
* ajmitch is also on the crack mono team ;)
<ajmitch> aha
<jsgotangco> best doesn't have a tray icon for me even for the latest update
<robitaille> ajmitch,  I'm going to bed in a few minutes;  I'll take a look at that wiki page tomorow morning
* ajmitch doesn't quite have the latest, is upgrading that now
<ajmitch> and then I'll check for you
<ajmitch> robitaille: ok, thanks
<ajmitch> looks like a broken .config in the GAC, by that bugreport
<ajmitch> or something similar
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach !
<ajmitch> good to see you :)
<dholbach> hey andrew :)
<ajmitch> want to help me write up the bug day announcement?
<dholbach> from tomorrow on i'll have internet myself, so you'll see a bit more of me :)
<ajmitch> ah great
<dholbach> you could put it on a wiki page
* ajmitch points dholbach to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay  :)
<dholbach> so we could all have a look
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> will grab a coffee and get going
<ajmitch> I've only just started writing it up
<ajmitch> thanks
<ajmitch> hey \sh
<\sh> morning
<dholbach> hey \sh, congratulations
<\sh> dholbach: thx :)
<\sh> for what?
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> heh
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> :)
<ajmitch> you've been appointed the new FF maintainer ;)
<dholbach> i'm referring to your blog entry
* ajmitch ducks
<\sh> hehyehe...
<dholbach> ajmitch: you like to haunt people into madness
<Burgundavia> dholbach, you going to be there?
<ajmitch> dholbach: never
<dholbach> Burgundavia: UBZ?
<\sh> ok...sorry I'm a bit sleepy
<ajmitch> \sh: I'm looking at my bank account, I might be able to make it to UBZ
<\sh> i just didn't manage to leave ogras place yesterday
<Burgundavia> dholbach, ya
<dholbach> y e s  :-D
<\sh> ajmitch: would be great if you can manage
<ajmitch> \sh: yep
<\sh> dholbach: ogra showed me yesterday all the pictures from udu so...I know, i have to be strong and well trained for having fun ;-)
<ajmitch> hehe
<dholbach> strong and well trained?
<dholbach> how did you come to that conclusion?
<\sh> dholbach: strong to wake up after 2 hours of sleep
<ajmitch> we managed at least 3 most nights
<dholbach> hahaha
<\sh> dholbach: and well trained for local beer
<\sh> hehehe
<ajmitch> not just any local beer
<ajmitch> australian beer :)
<dholbach> \sh: i especially liked VB - but don't tell any australian ;)
<ajmitch> dholbach: it's not too bad :)
<\sh> dholbach: believe me, i just was going crazy when I read this mail about being approved..it was really a bug surprise for me and i'm looking forward to have some really good work to be done before, during and after UBZ
<dholbach> \sh: it was the same for me, when i talked to mark about sydney, i was dancing on for like 4 days :)
<\sh> dholbach: but it means now for me: working some detailed plans for me ideas and reading through some other things from nafallo...
<\sh> dholbach: much work has to be done..
<ajmitch> \sh: yes, there's a lot
<ajmitch> *if* I go, there's some stuff I really want to prepare on my laptpo before I go
<ajmitch> like a working SELinux install :)
* ajmitch remembers the fun BOFs about expanding universe
<ajmitch> MOTUs have been one of the real successes of breezy, IMHO :)
<\sh> ajmitch: MOTU is the best goal breezy ever had, and dapper will have ,)
<ajmitch> certainly
<jsgotangco> hey \sh, dholbach
* ajmitch waves again to jsgotangco 
<dholbach> hey jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hey my aussie friend
<ajmitch> :P
<ajmitch> you enjoy that too much
<jsgotangco> nahh...just bored a bit
<jsgotangco> i'll just celebrate halloween instead of love day =)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> \sh: what are you hoping to plan for UBZ?
<ajmitch> shtoom/jabber/sip/voip stuff?
<\sh> ajmitch: the integration of all my ideas concerning im, email, launchpad, voip
<\sh> yes
<\sh> additionally the dotUbuntu stuff from nafallo
<ajmitch> so you'll hope to stay after the 6th?
<\sh> ajmitch: no...
<ajmitch> can't afford to stay then? :(
<\sh> ajmitch: my flights are booked already..and on the 6th i'm leaving but in between there are some launchpad meetings, so i have to clone myself
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> I only went to the travel agent today
<ajmitch> to find out costs, so I might see if I can book soon if I have the money :)
<Treenaks> I'm not being sponsored, but I found a VERY cheap hostel near the Holiday Inn
<ajmitch> Treenaks: cool, what one is it?
<ajmitch> I'll need to find a hostel as well
<Treenaks> the one on wikitravel, $20 (EUR 15)/night
<ajmitch> Treenaks: you're paying your own way then?
<ajmitch> ooh nice
<Treenaks> ajmitch: yeah
<ajmitch> url?
<Treenaks> looking
<ajmitch> thanks
<Treenaks> http://www.auberge-alternative.qc.ca/
<ajmitch> ah yes
<ajmitch> jbailey showed me that one
<ajmitch> I didn't check the price
<\sh> brb
<ajmitch> Treenaks: how much will airfare cost you?
<Treenaks> ajmitch: 550 including airport taxes etc.
<Treenaks> ajmitch: (British Airways even)
<ajmitch> yeah, that's far cheaper than the price I found for travel from NZ
<ajmitch> which is closer to 1500
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, you are serious
<Treenaks> United could do it for 100 euros less, but they had stops in the US, and those suck (checkout, re-checkin, extreme security checks)
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: fairly serious
<\sh> back
<ajmitch> wb \sh
<\sh> oh wow...fred is really a lovely dog..
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> \sh: you're still at ogras?
<\sh> ajmitch: yeah
<\sh> didn't manage to leave yesterday....the beer was too god
<\sh> ah good even
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> yes
<\sh> and the countryside is really beautyful, even when it's raining
<\sh> not many cars to hear, only cows and dogs and the rain...really relaxing when you come from the city
<ajmitch> sounds nice
<\sh> but one negative point has it...now I really like this wlan stuff...sitting with the laptop somewhere, or walking around without any cable...lovely...
<\sh> i never used wlan for networking things..but now
<ajmitch> yeah, wifi is really great
* ajmitch is lying down on his bed at the moment, using the laptop
<ajmitch> still got a nice strong signal, unlike my old laptop & wifi card
<\sh> dholbach: u read http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63799
<\sh> HP in Ubuntu Fever ,)
<dholbach> yes :)
<\sh> morning mvo
<mvo> hey motus! hey \sh
<mvo> I'm looking over the gnome-app-install apps right now and there is a lot of universe stuff in it. some are uninstallable right now, I just paste that in here and hope that it helps you guys :)
<mvo> babytrans
<mvo> gpe-contacts
<mvo> efax-gtk
<\sh> mvo: stop
<\sh> please have a look on UniverseUnmetDeps
<mvo> \sh: I write them by hand as I disover them
<mvo> oh, ok
<\sh> mvo: those apps should be on this list we are working on
<mvo> \sh: efax-gtk seems to be missing on that list, the others are in
<\sh> mvo: can u try to use the command line from this page to determine the apps which are not installable?
<\sh> mvo: btw...I implemented launchpad integration into gajim...and found out it has to be a GtkMenu and not a GtkMenuItem to be used for the hook ;)
<mvo> \sh: oh, right. sorry that I have been confused about it. but I assume it went well otherwise?
<\sh> mvo: yeah, i checked the source of the lib..so it was quite clear
<mvo> \sh: nice :)
<\sh> mvo: when will the malone stuff being commented out?
<mvo> \sh: I look over the g-a-i desktop files right now and I'm mostly interessted in fixing the stuff in there right now
<mvo> \sh: depends on the launchpad people, I don't really know
<\sh> mvo: yes..the missing .desktop list we have to work on as well
<mvo> \sh: fixing the broken deps and stuff is more importend I guess :)
<\sh> mvo: we're working on it :)
<koke> hi! I'm testing my laptop now
<mvo> \sh: yeah, thanks for that
<koke> should I try hoary before or test preview directly?
<mvo> koke: what model did you have?
<\sh> mvo: btw...can u have a look on gamin? because after some time all kde menus are disappearing when the .desktop files are not in /usr/share/applications
<mvo> s/did/do/
<koke> Dell Insipron 1200
<mvo> \sh: what do I need to reproduce it? is there alreday a bug open about it?
<\sh> mvo: i think so...have to search it..
<\sh> mvo: but the issue is this: when I'm starting gnome all the kde menus and apps from /usr/share/applications/kde are there...after some time they're disappearing from the gnome menu..while smeg finds them, but gamin, it seems so, that it forget to check recursively the /usr/share/applications directory
<\sh> hmm...i'll file a bug...it's also a problem ogra have with eduubuntu
<mvo> \sh: thanks! I haven't noticed that yet, but I don't use that many kde apps ;)
<\sh> mvo: i just talked about it with ogra, and he can confirm that they're disappearing
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15239
<_koke> uh oh! installation is frozen :(
<mvo> \sh: thanks
<sivang> lifeless: yes, now I am here
<sivang> lifeless: sorry, I Was away before and forgot to away my client
<lifeless> np
<lifeless> I was away too
<lifeless> what can I do for you ?
<sivang> lifeless: what did you want ? :)
<lifeless> I was repsonding to you ping
<lifeless> responding to your ping
<sivang> lifeless: ah , well, just wanted to see that ipython is way cool :-)
<lifeless> indeed :)
<sivang> lifeless: I now use it everyday on the train when I try to catch up on some Python snippets
<sivang> lifeless: (instead of the regular interpreter)
<sivang> lifeless: the nicest thing is the methods completion
<dholbach> Lathiat: ping
<jsgotangco> guys what is the most *CRACKFUL* Universe/Mutliverse game we have in breezy?
<dholbach> crackful in what sense?
<jsgotangco> that can actually take advantage of Nvidia
* dholbach has no idea, sorry
<ajmitch> vegastrike is good for that, put the video settings to max
<ajmitch> I'm sure there are others
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: what do you need it for?
<jsgotangco> what is that 3d bombing game
<Lathiat> dholbach: pong
<ajmitch> scorched3d?
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, breezy demo for LinuxWorld this friday
<ajmitch> gl-117?
<dholbach> Lathiat: would you mind to update your gnome-bluetooth-statusbar patch?
<Lathiat> me wishes his 3d worked
* ajmitch only has a geforce2 mx :)
<Lathiat> dholbach: hrm i thought it was obsolete now
<Lathiat> seb128 was asking about it
<dholbach> Lathiat: it doesnt apply to the current upstream stuff anymore, but there doesnt seem to be a statusbar at all
<Lathiat> oh
<dholbach> Lathiat: i will upload the new upstream version shortly, so you can have a look, ok?
<Lathiat> that sounds annoying ;p
<Lathiat> if theyve removed it ttally
<jsgotangco> i'll try vegastrike
<Lathiat> my pathc just made it use a statusbar rather than an appbar which didn tappear to be wrapped in python anymore
<dholbach> ah i see
<dholbach> i'll upload it, so you can see ;)
<Lathiat> ok
<Lathiat> ajmitch: ooc, what failed to upgrade?
<ajmitch> Lathiat: failed to overwrite that lib
<Lathiat> ajmitch: hrmwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Lathiat> ajmitch: did you have the breezy package or sone of ross' installed?
<ajmitch> probably some of ross'
<Lathiat> oh well that probably explains it
<ajmitch> but I'd have thought that I'd have the breezy packages
<ajmitch> that's the danger of testing your crack packages :)
* Lathiat grins
<ajmitch> what's new in 0.4 that I might care about?
<ajmitch> classy search box on avahi-discover
<ajmitch> it remains in its original position when you resize the window ;)
<Lathiat> search box?
<Lathiat> you mean when you type?
<Lathiat> thats a standard gtk thing
<ajmitch> gives plenty of tracebacks too
<ajmitch> yeah, but it looks a little broken as-is
<ajmitch> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ajmitch>   File "/usr/bin/avahi-discover", line 50, in on_tree_view_cursor_changed
<ajmitch>     (name,interface,protocol,stype,domain) = self.treemodel.get(iter,1,2,3,4,5)
<ajmitch> TypeError: iter must be a GtkTreeIter
<ajmitch> secksy
<Lathiat> 0.4 was basically bug fixing
<Lathiat> ajmitch: whoah how did that happen
<ajmitch> it doesn't cause it to crash
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> i see
<Lathiat> interesting
<ajmitch> just as the search box goes to a new node
<ajmitch> :)
<Lathiat> interesting
<Lathiat> doesnt happen when you click it
<ajmitch> don't you love it when people find bugs
<ajmitch> I know
<Lathiat> only when the search box selects one
<ajmitch> I only discovered it because the avahi-discover window had focus accidentally
* ajmitch blames focus-follows-mouse
<Lathiat> who uses that ;)
<ajmitch> someone with a dual-head setup who doesn't like clicking everywhere ;)
<ajmitch> I dunno how I'd survive with only a 17" monitor now :)
<Lathiat> wheh
* Lathiat is using his 2 laptops with x2x
<Lathiat> 15" above the 14"
* ajmitch should do that with his 2 laptops & dual-head desktop setup :)
<ajmitch> hey rob^
<rob^> hi ajmitch
<HiddenWolf> Guys, I just reinstalled ubuntu, server install. linda is throwing errors left and right.
<ajmitch> interesting, why are you using linda?
<rob^> hmm
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, no clue, never dug into packaging before, and I found somewhere it could be useful.
<HiddenWolf> I was trying to check it out.
<ajmitch> sure ,it can be :)
<HiddenWolf> seems to be looking for it's files in the wrong directory.
<HiddenWolf>  /usr/lib/site-python, rather than /usr/lib/python2.4/site-python
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> is that a problem?
<HiddenWolf> File "/usr/bin/linda", line 100, in ?
<HiddenWolf>     main.run()
<HiddenWolf>   File "/usr/bin/linda", line 62, in run
<HiddenWolf>     checker.check(file)
<HiddenWolf>   File "/usr/lib/site-python/linda/checker.py", line 28, in check
<HiddenWolf>     self.go()
<HiddenWolf> seems to be
<ajmitch> runs here with no issues
<ajmitch> since the files do actually exist there
<ajmitch> dpkg -L linda
<HiddenWolf> yeah, they do.
<ajmitch> (don't paste it :) )
<HiddenWolf> but then why is it erroring. :P
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, no intention to get banned here. ;)
<ajmitch> you didn't paste the error
<ajmitch> just part of the traceback
<HiddenWolf>   File "/usr/lib/site-python/linda/output.py", line 79, in return_trans
<HiddenWolf>     trans.charset(), 'replace').encode(trans.charset()))
<HiddenWolf> TypeError: unicode() argument 2 must be string, not None
<ajmitch> I'll install & test on a fresh box
<HiddenWolf> that's the final bit.
<ajmitch> ok, so that's nothing to do with the file location of most of the files
<ajmitch> what locale, btw?
<HiddenWolf> US.UTF8, so is charmap
<\sh> HiddenWolf: run locale from cli
<\sh> which user is starting the linda?
<HiddenWolf> hidde@alecto:/var/cache/pbuilder/result$ locale
<HiddenWolf> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<HiddenWolf> I di
<HiddenWolf> d
<\sh> are u running linda as root?
<HiddenWolf> Tried both
<\sh> hmmmm
<ajmitch> a bit strange :)
<\sh> linda 0.3.15?
<ajmitch> you're just typing 'linda'?
<HiddenWolf> linda *.deb
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch tries that incantation of it
<HiddenWolf> Version: 0.3.15
<ajmitch> oh good, I can duplicate it
<\sh> yes can reproduce i with *.deb
<\sh> because its not correct
<HiddenWolf> \sh, still a bug, it should toss out a decent error then.
<ajmitch> nothing in the 0.3.16 changelog to indicate it's been fixed since
<\sh> well...i think it's a side effect between bash and the commandline opt of linda
<ajmitch> so trans.charset() is returning None
<\sh> what comes first...the extracting of the * in bash or in python?
<ajmitch> \sh: doesn't matter
<ajmitch> it happens if you run it on a single .deb
<\sh> ajmitch: did u try to specify two separate packages?
<ajmitch> \sh: nope
<\sh> because u can give 2 or more packages
<\sh> to linda..
<\sh> so the asterix is treated in the wrong way
<ajmitch> that's another bug then
<ajmitch> since I just did:  linda mono-common_1.1.8.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<\sh> hmmm..this works
<ajmitch> that line is the only place that charset is used in linda
<\sh> i only run into this problem with *.deb
<HiddenWolf> \sh, I do it with <packagename>.deb too.
<ajmitch> \sh: odd
<HiddenWolf> s/do/get
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> strange
<ajmitch> so 'trans' should be a string
<ajmitch> I guess charset() is a builtin string function
* ajmitch is checking docs
<ajmitch> doesn't seem to be mentioned
<HiddenWolf> anyhow, can one of you how to spell out the process of making a docbook-to-man manpage?
<HiddenWolf> I've added the line in debian/rules in imitation of the others, but doesn't seem to be enough.
<ajmitch> the line?
<ajmitch> you are using dh_installman like I suggested, right?
<HiddenWolf> yes, infrastructure was already there
<dholbach> Lathiat: it's up :)
<HiddenWolf> there are a bunch of binaries in this deb
<dholbach> Lathiat: gna... didn't build on ppc *having a look*
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, I just added docbook-to-man debian/manpage.hulaadmin.sgml >hulaadmin.8
<ajmitch> ooh, new shiny gnome-bluetooth
<ajmitch> does that give errors?
<ajmitch> why not into debian/hulaadmin.8 ?
<HiddenWolf> ajmitch, because i just copied it to work exactly like all the others listed in the /rules file
<HiddenWolf> haven't really dug into the quality of the packaging yet, just trying to remove the most obvious lintian errors atm.
<HiddenWolf> i rebuilt the .dsc and the .deb, and I'm still getting a lintian warning about missing manpage for hulaadmin
<\sh> guys..ace is build on all archs?
<dholbach> can somebody enlighten me on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=559 - i have no clue about mono cil-build-depends-indep-stuff
<ogra> dholbach, tseng wrote a cil policy wikipage...
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: ping ... new ace fixes somehow?
<dholbach> hub__: hi, did you take http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/index.html into account, when packaging autopano-sift?
<\sh> brb rebooting
<tseng> hi
<ajmitch> hello tseng
<ajmitch> dholbach: it definitely needs updated to comply with cli policy
<ajmitch> assuming that he plans to follow it
<dholbach> ajmitch: i have no clue about mono at all, but that's what i though
<ajmitch> (doesn't look like it)
<ajmitch> he's basically doing all the mono stuff his own way
<Mithrandir> how can I get malone to import debian bugs automatically?
<ajmitch> I don't think it does yet
<\sh> Mithrandir: u can set only a corresponding link to dbts
<Mithrandir> ok
<slomo> \sh: gwydion-dylan needed 3:30 on the buildds =) evil package...
<\sh> slomo: strange
<slomo> \sh: why? it took almost 4 hours on my athlon xp 2800+ and ~5 hours on my ibook g4 ;) at least it works now... the png and opengl libs for it doesn't work :(
<slomo> \sh: but well... i'll search something to eat now :) bbl
<\sh> slomo: have fun
<slomo> ree
<jbailey> ajmitch: Treenaks was the one who sent me that url. =)
<slomo> \sh: do you want to look at the two other dylan packages?
<slomo> 157 unmet dependencies left on x86
<slomo> hm, i'll take this haskell stuff
<Nafallo> morning all!
<Nafallo> any reason we don't have sbackup in breezy?
<slomo> maybe nobody wanted it ;)
<xerxas> hi
<Nafallo> IIRC that's one of our SoC-projects ;-)
<slomo> then get it in and get money ;)
<slomo> hi xerxas
<xerxas> hi slomo
<xerxas> slomo, do you know the ubuntu-desktop package ?
<slomo> depends... why?
<xerxas> it depends on python-musicbrainz which depends on python2.4-musicbrainz
<xerxas> which I think don't provide any desktop stuff
<xerxas> but a python module not used by any software
<slomo> better tell that in #ubuntu-devel :)
<xerxas> picard (the NG musicbrainz tagger) doesn't even work with the python2.4-musicbrainz module provided by ubuntu
<xerxas> I needed to recompile it myself
<xerxas> slomo, I'm going to tell that on #ubuntu-devel
<slomo> why didn't it work?
<xerxas> to old version
<xerxas> of musicbrainz and tunepimp
<slomo> ok
<xerxas> slomo, I'll try to repackage new ones
<xerxas> my first packages
<tseng> Nafallo: is there an RSS feed for ubuntu security?
<Nafallo> tseng: not that I'm aware of
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tseng> Nafallo: http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/news/
<Nafallo> bddebian: morning bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Nafallo
<tseng> Nafallo: wow except that feed is huge
* Nafallo <3 mailing-lists ;-)
<tseng> im making a web page
<bddebian> Nafallo: Must be nice. :-)
<Nafallo> ah
<Nafallo> bddebian: what must be nice? :-)
<bddebian>  < 3 mailing lists. :-)
<Nafallo> yea, much better than feeds ;-).
<torkel> tseng: http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/news/rss20.xml usually get security announcements
<tseng> torkel: wow thats a much better feed
<tseng> the other one was HUGE
<tseng> oh but thats everything
<tseng> torkel: heh, i jsut did a regex on it to get security
<torkel> tseng: :-)
<bddebian> Grr, who was updating unmet deps? :-)
<Nafallo> bddebian: you?
<bddebian> I was trying to, then it said someone else was modifying it.. :-)
<slomo> bddebian: maybe me? ;)
<slomo> bddebian: i moved all the haskell stuff to me
<bddebian> slomo: NP, I was only kidding.  I just like to run my mouth in case that isn't obvious. :-)
<Nafallo> lol
<slomo> nothing new ;) but why do you want to update that package every few hours?
<slomo> everybody can run LC_ALL=C apt-cache -i unmet | grep ^Package | cut -d' ' -f2 | xargs apt-cache showsrc | grep ^Package | sed 's/Package\://' | sort -u to get an uptodate list
<bddebian> slomo: Update what??  I was just fixing some stuff that I uploaded :-)
<slomo> oh i thought you updated the package lists :)
<bddebian> Oh no.. I don't think I'm gonna do that again. ;-)
<slomo> hehe
<bddebian> Heya Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<slomo> bddebian: when you find any other haskell stuff just assign it to me
<slomo> i'll take care of them all after elmo removed a package which breaks everything ;)
<bddebian> slomo: OK, will do.  Did you see that c2hs depends ghc5?
<slomo> bddebian: nope... please assign it to me ;) i don't know if i can help with ghc5 stuff... but maybe it compiles with 6
<bddebian> slomo: Well it depends both currently. :-)
<slomo> bddebian: ok... i'll take a look :)
<slomo> after elmo gets awake ;)
<bddebian> Heya ogra
<ogra> hi
<ivoks> hi
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ivoks> how to merge new upstream version?
<ivoks> to old source
<bddebian> Heh, cyphesis-cpp looks for every version of python down to 1.5 but NOT 2.4 :-)
<ivoks> upstream has few nasty bugs fixed
<Lathiat> bddebian: yeh
<Lathiat> bddebian: i looked at that
<slomo> i looked at that too =)
<Lathiat> its one of those ugly patches
<Lathiat> cus you have to patch configure
<bddebian> Joy
<Lathiat> yeh
* bddebian leaves that one for slomo.. ;-P
<Lathiat> basically someone just updated the build-dep
<slomo> Lathiat: just patching configure didn't work at the time i tried it
<Lathiat> without looking
<Lathiat> we could just put it back to python2.3
<Lathiat> so it at least builds
<Lathiat> for te time being
<Lathiat> if someone wants to fix it harder, theyre welcome to? :)
<bddebian> I wonder it's status in debian
<slomo> probably
<slomo> but i won't fix it harder ;) i first do the haskell stuff :P
<bddebian> I'll add it to the FIXME list for now :-)
<ivoks> Lathiat: /me needs help :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: sup
<ivoks> Lathiat: i have etherape 0.9.0 source
<ivoks> Lathiat: and i want to upgrade package to 0.9.3
<ivoks> (bugfixes, mainly)
<Lathiat> not in debian?
<ivoks> what's the easiest way to do that?
<ivoks> Lathiat: no
<Lathiat> well, i have no idea if this is the correct procedure
<Lathiat> but last time i did that i basically mad ethe tarball
<Lathiat> etherape-0.9.3_orig.tar.gz
<Lathiat> or whatever
<Lathiat> untarred it
<Lathiat> dropped the debian directory in
<Lathiat> updated the changelog
<ivoks> heh
<Lathiat> rebuild, and make sure theres no new files that have been missed or whatever
<ivoks> diff containes changes to source :/
<Lathiat> i think thats the right thing but i have no actual idea :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: oh
<Lathiat> ivoks: see this is why that sucks
<ivoks> yeah
<Lathiat> ivoks: have fun sorting out the changes :)
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> dpatch will be :)
<ivoks> omg... 11866 lines
<Lathiat> haha
<bddebian> heh
<slomo> no... not this way please ;)
<slomo> ivoks: use uupdate
<ivoks> only 230 are debian specific
<ivoks> slomo: that's the tool i was searching for
<ivoks> thanks
<dholbach> hey ivoks, bddebian :)
<slomo> ivoks: otherwise some changes in the diff can get dropped... when they're outside the debian directory *looks at Lathiat* ;)
<ivoks> hey dholbach
<slomo> hi dholbach :)
<bddebian> Heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey slomo :)
<Lathiat> slomo: well this was for avahi so i knew the whole situation in that regard
<ivoks> jesus... lots of rejects
<Lathiat> hence my point of "i have no idea if this is the proper way" :)
<bddebian> slomo: You want hat too?  It's got all kinds of screwed up build-deps for ghc{5,6}
<ivoks> 241 out of 244 hunks FAILED
<slomo> ivoks: that's the reason why patches in the diff are a bad thing ;)
<ivoks> no way!
* Lathiat laughs
<ivoks> and that's only one file
<bddebian> Nice
<bddebian> Why not just repackage?
<Lathiat> so im looking at the diff
<Lathiat> alot of the changes seem to be translations
<Lathiat> and autoconf mess
<ivoks> bddebian: looks like i will do that
<ivoks> Lathiat: and that went fine
<ivoks> Lathiat: Makefiles and configure scripts failed :)
<Lathiat> ivoks: well alot of that seems to be regenerated mess
<Lathiat> in fact im 90% into the diff and i still havent seen any code changes
<ivoks> there are
<Lathiat> must be small
<ivoks> capture.c
<Lathiat> cus i missed them when scanning
<ivoks> and main.c
<slomo> bddebian: which package?
<Lathiat> capture.c has a bug reference for the diff
<slomo> bddebian: give me just all the ghc stuff ;)
<Lathiat> main.c is proabaly th efullscreen option patch mentioned
<bddebian> slomo: Whoops sorry, just added it to FIXME.  I'll move it to you :-)
<ivoks> new capture.c is fixed
<ivoks> and new main.c is fixed
<ivoks> hm... this should be buildable :)
<bddebian> slomo: Just gave you hunit too.  You are going to be a busy man. ;-P
<slomo> bddebian: no problem... i have almost a month until breezy gets released ;)
<ivoks> lol, this will work :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> what if package doesn't build on ppc? but does on ia/amd/32/64?
<Lathiat> fix it? ;p
<ivoks> what if it can't be fixed?
<sladen> it can't?
<ivoks> for example, if it has arch dependet calls
<ivoks> or am i talking nonsense? :)
<sladen> mark it as such---can you give an example of the calls in question?
<ivoks> no, it's a retoric q.
<ivoks> eh, my first REJECTED :)
<dholbach> woohoo!
<dholbach> party! ;)
<ivoks> yay!
<dholbach> :-D
<ivoks> didn't do -sa :)
<sivang> hi all again
<slomo> ivoks: hehe... you took longer than me for the first rejected :) my first was my first upload ;)
<ivoks> hehe
* sivang high fives ivoks for his first REJECTED
<sivang> :)
<ivoks> :)
<sivang> dholbach: you know if vnc4server is handeled by universe?
<dholbach> sivang: can't see it on any of our lists
<dholbach> sivang: feel free to take care of it :)
<sivang> dholbach: I see, I might. I need it for my VMWare ubuntu hosting testing server, and it seems there is not an out-of-the-box way to make it fire up on boot
<dholbach> cool :)
<dholbach> *makes a note ;) *
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<ivoks> khm..
<ivoks> check this out
<ivoks> in the morning, i uploaded etherape 0.9.0
<\sh> hey :)
<ivoks> and it was ftbs on powerpc
<ivoks> so today i do 0.9.3 with all the hell that goes with uupdate
<ivoks> and now i check logs, and 0.9.0 did build, but later...
<ivoks> damn..
<\sh> the ppc had problems
<slomo> ivoks: why didn't you look at the buildlog?
<ivoks> slomo: check logs and grep for etherape :)
<ivoks> slomo: ppc is failed
<ivoks> i didn't know ppc had problems
<slomo> ivoks: and why? ;) probably it was just debhelper which couldn't be installed or a segfault somewhere ;)
<\sh> nobody had after it was obvious that many packages were failing ;)
<ivoks> :)
<ogra> hey \sh
<ogra> :)
<ivoks> slomo: logs look like broken C++ :)
<ivoks> slomo: resolv.c:231: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of 'sprintf' differ in signedness
<\sh> ogra: re :)
<ivoks> slomo: so, figure it out :)
<\sh> ogra: just came back
<ogra> heh, and online again *g*
<ogra> \sh, greetings from suse
<\sh> ogra: my pppd crashed :)
<ogra> ouch
<\sh> ogra: greetings to suse and give her hugs'n'kisses from me...and a big THANK YOU FOR ALL...it's really nice out there :)
* ogra points at susus
<slomo> ivoks: that are warnings, no failures ;)
<\sh> susus: *hugs* thanks for the nice meals and for all :)
<\sh> brb I have to change clothes :)
<\sh> after 3 days it's a must *lol*
<ogra> lol
<HiddenWolf> mvo, ping
<mvo> HiddenWolf: pong
<HiddenWolf> mvo, #15059, what info do you need?
<ivoks> hm..
<ivoks> want to hear something funny about OSX's Mail?
<Lathiat> ?
<mvo> HiddenWolf: do you have the 20archive file on your system? do you have anacron installed?
<ivoks> crapy app doesn't download all mails from server
<ivoks> allmost allways leaves few of them
<HiddenWolf> mvo, anacron is already the newest version.
<Lathiat> lol
<susus> \sh: feel free to visit us again  ;o) was a nice time ... youre aneasy guest
<HiddenWolf> mvo, where is the 20archive file supposed to be?
<ivoks> client calls me that she didn't get all mails
<ivoks> i check logs and she got mail, hell she even downloaded few of them
<ivoks> but not all
<ivoks> then other osx user tells me that he allways checks mail via webmail (on another server)
<ivoks> since Mail forgets to download some mails
<mvo> HiddenWolf: /etc/apt.conf.d/20archive
<Lathiat> LOL
<Lathiat> ergh
<Lathiat> caps
<HiddenWolf> mvo ls: /etc/apt.conf.d/20archive: No such file or directory
<Lathiat> i need remap that key again
<mvo> HiddenWolf: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed? or is this a custom/sever install?
<mvo> HiddenWolf: sorry /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<HiddenWolf> mvo, exists, colony3 -> present -desktop install
<mvo> HiddenWolf: and still your cache is very big? hmmm
<HiddenWolf> hm, it's smaller now, only 30mb
<mvo> HiddenWolf: can you /msg me the content of the file please?
<\sh> susus: thx :) I will visit you again :) for sure...now that I know, that it's not so far away :) and an easy guest? well...I don't know...,-)
<\sh> ok..updating the system..updating pbuilder and lets start some fun :)
<bddebian> \sh: W00t :-)
<\sh> wow...ebay pays 3.3 billion euro for skype
<\sh> bddebian: I think we will morgue yehia ;)
<bddebian> \sh: Why, it's soo much fun. :-)
<\sh> bddebian: I tried it now 5 times to fix those issues...
<\sh> bddebian: and the upstream didn't do anything since 3 years now?
<ivoks> yey! morgue
<ivoks> we could morgue oleo too
<ivoks> that app is really obsolete now
<ivoks> and it's stalling for 3 years
<ivoks> and cause of it we have two versions of the same lib :)
<bmonty_laptop> kill it!
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: what about ace? is there something like a solution for the problems?
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: you are refering to the fact that it doesn't compile for any architecture but i386?
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: yes...I need to remove it from the list of frozenapps...so it has to build on all 3 main archs
* \sh is an ace n00b
<bddebian> Why would linphone build-dep libjack0.80-dev but depend libjack0.100-dev ??
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: I don't know what the issues are with compiling for the other archs, but debian has an open bug against ace with no info on how to fix yet
<\sh> mistake?
* bmonty_laptop is an ace noob as well
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: when was the last build? so I can check the buildlogs
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: 9 Sep, version 5.4.7-3
<bmonty_laptop> built ok for i386, failed on the others
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: debian BTS (324271) says that the compile errors might be a g++ bug
<rbelem-sun4u> hello all
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: what about giving the stuff a -fPIC ?
<bmonty_laptop> I haven't tried it....I don't have any way to build for a non-i386 arch
<bmonty_laptop> hi rbelem-sun4u
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: try it to give it a -fPIC for compiling and linking...and I will test it on amd64...put it on revu or somewhere where I can grab the source
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: ok, I don't think I'm going to be able to get to it today though.  I'm going on a trip for two days, and I'm not sure if I will have net access.  I probably won't be able to work on it until Thursday
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: BTW, what is frozenapps?
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: frozenapps is a list of apps which are depending on cxx transistioned libs
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: http://cerberus.0c3.net/~adconrad/frozenapps.txt
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: I think it is safe to say that the problems with ace aren't with the cxx transition though
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: ace was one of the libs which had to be transitioned :)
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: have a look on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CxxLibraryList
<bmonty_laptop> who is Unfrgiven?
<\sh> Unfrgiven tried to transition ace....I tried it more then 1 time though
<bddebian> Heya rbelem-sun4u
<\sh> Unfrgiven == Ankur Kotwal
<bddebian> and bmonty_laptop
<rbelem-sun4u> hi bddebian bmonty_laptop :-)
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: well I can't say that I know anything about ace, other than I did some research and talked with some folks here and we decided that a sync of ace from debian was the best way to go
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: I'll try adding the -fPIC and look through the ace lists and see what I can find out.
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: but now u r my ace contact *eg*
<\sh> btw...what is this lib doing anyways?
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: I hope that turns out to be a good decision :)
<bmonty_laptop> ace = adaptive communications environment
<bmonty_laptop> looks to me like a network stack written in C++ that allows customizations at any layer
<bmonty_laptop> but I've never used it
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: hmmm...what we can do is to build-dep on g++-3.4
<\sh> Logging_Strategy.cpp:(.text+0xf30): undefined reference to `std::basic_ofstream<char, std::char_traits<char> >::basic_ofstream(char const*, std::_Ios_Openmode)@@GLIBCXX_3.4'
<\sh> Logging_Strategy.cpp:(.text+0x1014): undefined reference to `std::basic_ofstream<char, std::char_traits<char> >::basic_ofstream(char const*, std::_Ios_Openmode)@@GLIBCXX_3.4'
<\sh> but it has to be transitioned regarding the rules on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyToolchainTransition
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: thats the same function in the debian BTS report
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: can be a problem of upstream and g++-4
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: ok, so I see three options, 1. check with upstream and see if they have a g++ 4.0 patch that fixes this, 2. compile with -fPIC for non-i386, 3. build depend on g++ 3.4 (not necessarily in this order)
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: -fPIC can be used for all archs :)
<\sh> but a g++-4 patch is the best alternative
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: it works on i386...I figure why mess with it
<\sh> and when my pbuilder is finished I will give ravel a kick to compile ace with g++-3.4
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: ace takes a long time to build
<dholbach> ages
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: no problem....ravel is located in sweden ;) and it's an amd64 box of Mithrandir and maswan
<dholbach> like 5-6 hours ;)
<\sh> dholbach: I'm totally relaxed and hungry for compile orgies ,-)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<bddebian> Did someone say orgy??
<bmonty_laptop> dholbach: I think it took about 2 hours
<dholbach> bmonty: oh wow
<dholbach> i remember it took me ages shortly before hoary
<bmonty_laptop> dholbach: either way, it isn't a short compile....and making changes to the package is a PITA!
<dholbach> absolutely
<bddebian> Hmm, looks like elmo is busy on my syncs again.. W00t
<bmonty_laptop> bddebian: I've been toying with the idea of making a web app to manage unmet deps...seems like it is doable
<bddebian> bmonty_laptop: Awesome
<bmonty_laptop> I'm trying to start with just having something that keeps the list up to date
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: talk to siretart and sistopy about this...we can put this as a separate apps on revu :)
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: once I have a prototype I definately will
<\sh> bmonty_laptop: python pls :)
<bmonty_laptop> i've been playing with ruby on rails
<bmonty_laptop> what is a good python framework for web apps?
<\sh> mod_python
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow, bye
<\sh> cu dholbach
<dholbach> bye stephan
<\sh> fixed gauche-gtk
<\sh> gnome-bluetooth was uploaded by dholbach, right?
<ivoks> evening
<bmonty_laptop> \sh: I think I'm downloading the new package for gnome-bluetooth now
<bmonty_laptop> hi ivoks
<crimsun> \sh: yes, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-September/011123.html
<\sh> crimsun: thx..just saw it on -changes
<\sh> ;)
<\sh> Mithrandir: ping can u install apt-get build-dep ace, thx :)
<\sh> Mithrandir: on ravel in breezy chroot obviously ;)
<dsas> Hi all, I'm just wondering what you should do to a bug in malone that has a problem you can't reproduce. Should I just add a "works for me" post, close it, or just ignore it? :)
<dsas> looking to get a little headstart on the upcoming bugday....
<dsas> or request more info: e.g. versions of the dependancies?
<ogra> dsas, sounds sane
<dsas> ogra: ok
<dsas> I presume asking if they're still experiencing the problem with the latest breezy updates would be a valid response too?
<ogra> yup
<ajmitch_> morning all
<Lathiat> moin ajmitch_
<Mithrandir> \sh_away: done
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch_
<dsas> *Now* I find the helping with bugs wiki page
<bddebian> dsas: :-)
<Evaso> why fpc binary packages aren't available but only the sources pakcages?
<Evaso> i know that debian source package was fixed and now support also amd64
<Evaso> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/source/fpc
<Lathiat> as i said
<Lathiat> its compilation requires bootstrapping
<Lathiat> (e.g. it needs itself to compile itself)
<Lathiat> you could perhaps file a bug in malone about this
<Evaso> lathiat: how do it compile on pbuilder on debian servers?
<Lathiat> Evaso: debian/ubuntu dont use pbuilder to build things they use buildds
<Lathiat> Evaso: but basically you ned to manually install a version f fp-compiler
<Lathiat> (say the debian package)
<Lathiat> then trigger a build of it to go into the archive
<ajmitch> and it needs the fpc binary to build, so there's a circular build-dep
<Lathiat> then in future it would be able to get the previous version to build itself
<Evaso> so because its need to be compiled by the pascal compiler
<Lathiat> its just like having a C compiler written in C
<Lathiat> you need a C compiler to compile the C compiler
<ajmitch> yes, the ubuntu buildd maintainers need to intervene & do a manual bootstrap
<ajmitch> so we have to be extra-nice to them to do so
<Evaso> a quite complex step
<Evaso> how works motu bugs fixes?
<Evaso> for example if anjuta is broken after 5.10 release it will be available fixes throught ubuntu updates?
<ajmitch> Evaso: no, not likely
<ajmitch> we try & get things fixed before the release
<bddebian> I had a working fpc at one point on REVU
<ajmitch> some special cases might get onto breezy-updates
<Evaso> ah ok... for example anjuta seems broken on breezy preview if it will not be fixed before 15 october it will be broken for the next 6 months?
<Evaso> bddebian REVU?
<Lathiat> Evaso: pretty much, how is it broken? seems to be ok here
<ajmitch> Evaso: broken in what way?
<ajmitch> if things are broken, *please* file bugs otherwise we don't know about them
<Evaso> it crash on start http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13087
<Lathiat>  interesting it starts here
* Lathiat looks
<ajmitch> hm, I got anjuta synced to fix that bug
<ajmitch> besides, that was a crazy test bug, not a crasher bug
<Evaso> i had installed the amd-64 5.10 preview on a friend of mine pc
<ajmitch> s/test/text/
<Lathiat> works here
<Lathiat> might be a 64bit issue
* ajmitch will close that one in bugzilla
<Evaso> lathiat: probably
<ajmitch> file a new bug, your problem is different from what is described there
<ajmitch> and file it on malone
<Evaso> ajmitch: malone?
<ajmitch> launchpad.net/malone
<Evaso> i try to start anjuta from gnome-terminal
<Evaso> so probably i can get more info about the startup crash
<ajmitch> put all the details in the bugreport
<Evaso> i need to reinstall ubuntu preview on this amd64 machine beacause had corrupted the partition table some on wendesday
<Evaso> i'm wondering if there is a commong bug with debian and ubuntu k8 optimized kernel
<bddebian> Heading home, catch you folks in a few
<Evaso> in 5 day of different ubunut/debian installation i had corrupted partition table the day after installation
<Evaso> i had also tried to change hard disk with a new one but nothing
<Lathiat> mmm vmware 5.5 beta, has some nifty features
<ajmitch> heh
<tseng> hm yeah?
<tseng> maybe i can get another 30 days out of it ;P
<Lathiat> tseng: heh dude
<Lathiat> tseng: i've had about 30 30 day trials ;p
<Lathiat> tseng: i just signup wiwth a different email ;)
<tseng> haha
<Lathiat> vmware[123456789] @lathiat.bur.st
<tseng> oh good call
<tseng>  /etc/aliases for the win
<Lathiat> yuh
<tseng> someone from vmware posted a screenshot of a build af ew days ago
<tseng> it looked nice
<Lathiat> chipx86 ?
<tseng> no
<tseng> #g-h, though
<Lathiat> ah
<tseng> a 3 letter nick
<tseng> oh man that was fast
<tseng> (ripping with banshee)
<ajmitch> yay, got uvf exception for a package in main
<tseng> yes, you are an elite hacker now
<ajmitch> not as elite as the mono team leader tseng
<tseng> yep
<ajmitch> python decorators look useful
<tseng> they do what?
<tseng> the name doesnt say much about what it is
<ajmitch> wraps a class or method with a function
<tseng> erm
<ajmitch> so you can have..
<ajmitch> @synchronized(lock)
<ajmitch> def foo(cls): pass
<ajmitch> except with appropriate indenting that irssi stripped
<lifeless> ajmitch: or attribute I think
<ajmitch> right
* ajmitch just spotted their usage on the bzr list
<ajmitch> looks like i'm flooded with emails to read from that list today
#ubuntu-motu 2005-09-18
<bddebian> Heya
<mbreit> hi bddebian
<rbelem-sun4u> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya mbreit, rbelem-sun4u
<mbreit> bddebian: what's the difference between the assigned and the in process sections on the unmet deps page?
<bddebian> Well that's a good question. :-)  My original thought was In Process means you are actively working on it where assigned was more "I'll take care of this".  For example, slomo has offered to fix all the haskell stuff so I put them in assigned.
<mbreit> okay, i see
<bddebian> You are probably right though, it's probably overkill
<bddebian> mbreit: You have upload rights don't you?
<mbreit> yes, i have
<mbreit> why do you ask=
<mbreit> ?
<bddebian> mbreit: ickle
<mbreit> bddebian: that package is so much broken... my patch make it work again on breezy... but the fix is as ugly as the package is...
<bddebian> Ahhh :-)
<ajmitch> afternoon
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, how are you?
<ajmitch> ok
<bddebian> Heya slomo
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<slomo> what's the time where you live? ;)
<ajmitch> still fairly early, isn't it?
<bddebian> 9:21pm
<slomo> oh... that's really early :)
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> only 1:22pm here :)
<mbreit> hehe... it's 3:22am here ;)
<slomo> hmm... 3:22 am :)
<slomo> bddebian: with assigning the stuff to me i meant putting it on my work in progress section :)
<bddebian> slomo: Oh, sorry
<ivoks> hi
<ajmitch> hm, should I stay or should I go? :)
<slomo> bddebian: no need to be sorry :)
<ivoks> bddebian: ahm... it's 3:30AM? :)
<slomo> ivoks: 3:26... you clock is wrong ;)
<ivoks> slomo: and you?
* ajmitch hands ivoks a copy of ntpdate
<ivoks> have you been to bed and woke up early or didn't see a bed at all? ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Go, go, go
<slomo> ivoks: last one :) i was with mbreit at our local lug... we two and a friend were the only ones there ;) and after that visited another friend
<ajmitch> bddebian: it'd be at least a month's wage for a couple of weeks away
<mbreit> but i really think its time for bed now ;) so good night everybody
<ivoks> mbreit: 'night
<bddebian> ajmitch: Youch
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well if I come I'll split a room with ya ;-P
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, I'm not talking about a cheap trip for me
<ajmitch> bddebian: the place I might stay at, I'd be sleeping in a dorm anyway :P
<bddebian> Oh, hehe
<bddebian> Heya lamont
<ajmitch> hello lamont
<lamont> sup?
<ajmitch> just thinking about UBZ
<lamont> yeah - I need to manage to have an informal conversation or two in the hall tomorrow, and figure out if/how I'm going.
<jsgotangco> hey all
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, ping?
<bddebian> OK, I have a dilemma.  MoM wants me to merge packagesearch 1.3 but it no longer exists in Debian it seems.  packagesearch 2.0 in Debian depends on libdebtags1-pic which only seems to exist on Alioth.  Any suggestions??
<bddebian> Heya jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> does anyone have an idea why the default setting for best is --no-tray?
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: pong
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: it is?
<ajmitch> in the menu entry?
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> i had to change it manually
<ajmitch> does the menu entry not popup a best window?
<ajmitch> or do you prefer to have the tray icon as well?
<jsgotangco> the menu entry pops up the best window but it doesn't seem to work at all even if i start beagled manually
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> file a bug in malone, assign to 'mono'
<jsgotangco> however, when i edited the menu entry with the no tray option, it worked
<jsgotangco> ok
<jsgotangco> i was about to ask before filing
<ajmitch> then if I don't get to it, tseng or slomo will :)
<slomo> beagle?
<slomo> ok, give me the bug when you created one :)
* bddebian loves talking to himself
<slomo> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> OK, I have a dilemma.  MoM wants me to merge packagesearch 1.3 but it no longer exists in Debian it seems.  packagesearch 2.0 in Debian depends on libdebtags1-pic which only seems to exist on Alioth.  Any suggestions??
* Lathiat smirkks
<ajmitch> you asked that < 5 minutes ago :P
<Lathiat> bddebian: doesnt mom have all the data you need for 1.3?
<bddebian> Lathiat: Yes but why bring it in when 2.0 is out?  1.3 doesn't even show in Debian anymore
<ajmitch> bddebian: it shows here
<Lathiat> but it sounds like 2.0 isnt really out properly yet
<bddebian> ajmitch: Where?
<ajmitch> unstable
<ajmitch> I just fetched the source
<ajmitch> fun
<ajmitch> so 2.0 *just* got into unstable
<ajmitch> it might be still in incoming :)
<bddebian> Weird, libdebtags1-pic is supposed to come from debtags
<ajmitch> anyway, I have the source if you need it
<bddebian> We just got debtags 1.4 in recently but no binary for libdebtags1-pic
<ivoks> Lathiat: can you drag windows with tapping? on reverted synaptics...
<Lathiat> ivoks: no, thats was part of the reason the new one was brought in
<bddebian> ajmitch: I can get the source for packagesearch, it's libdebtags1-pic that screws me with 2.0
<Lathiat> dthe whole double tpa thing
<Lathiat> speciifcally with alps
<ajmitch> aha
<ivoks> ok
<Lathiat> it works on synaptics synaptics
<bddebian> Anyone have any sync or morgue requests while I'm writing another e-mail to elmo? :-)
<ajmitch> sure
<bddebian> Anyone bored?
<Lathiat> bored? never! ;p
<ajmitch> of course I am
<ivoks> bddebian: yes
<ivoks> bddebian: oleo, libxdb1c102, libxdn-dev
<bddebian> To be more specific.  Anyone feel like checking out a merge for me?  synopsis on MoM includes a patch for python2.4 which applies cleanly and it seems to build fine, but it doesn't de-apply correctly :-(
<ivoks> bddebian: oleo, libxdb1c102, libxdb-dev
<bddebian> ivoks: Sync or morgue?
<ivoks> morgue
<bddebian> Can you give me a little rationale to pass along?
<Lathiat> bddebian: ask for morgue of kde*
<ivoks> bddebian: oleo depends on libxdb... oleo isn't being developed any more
<bddebian> Lathiat: Heh
<ivoks> bddebian: libdb is replaced with libxbase, iirc
<ajmitch> Lathiat: sounds fair
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i thought so
<ivoks> bddebian: libxdb, not libdb, sorry
<jsgotangco> slomo, #2243 malone
<Lathiat> bddebian doesn't seeb to agree
<Lathiat> perhaps we can beat him into submission
<ajmitch> Lathiat: as long as you morgue avahi also ;)
* Lathiat stabs ajmitch with a rusty pitchfork
<ivoks> and network-manager :)
<ajmitch> haha
<Lathiat> yeh if network-manager isnt going to be udpated with j's totally cool and wowrkign packages
<Lathiat> as its useles
<Lathiat> s
<Lathiat> it should be trashed
<ajmitch> we wouldn't harm your precious avahi
<Lathiat> monkeys bite back you know
<ajmitch> tseng(irrc) tried uploading the updated packages
<ajmitch> but they seemed to disappear
<ajmitch> so someone has to retry
<Lathiat> perhaps elmo ate them or something
<Lathiat> cus there was some dispute last check
<Lathiat> did that get resolved?
<bddebian> ivoks: Got them, thanks
<ajmitch> Lathiat: no idea, that's why I haven't touched them
<ivoks> stopid dell keyboard
<Lathiat> ivoks: what about it?
* Lathiat has found his dell keyboards to be quite nice
<Lathiat> apart from the W key on this one
<ivoks> after only 7 months of use
<Lathiat> which i only have to rest my finger on to count as a key tap
<ivoks> it started to ring on pressing some keys
<Lathiat> ring?
<ivoks> yeah
<ivoks> stopid sound
<ivoks> it's not click
<ivoks> it's... well, ring :)
<bddebian> Heya tritium
<Lathiat> maybe your keyboard is trying to talk to you ;p
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> maybe
<ivoks> don't hit ctrl! :)
<tritium> hey bddebian
* Lathiat fails to get the joke
<ivoks> it rings when i press ctrl
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> it's not a joke
<ivoks> it acctually rings
<ivoks> UBZ?
* ivoks is outdated...
<Lathiat> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<ivoks> i didn't know that mako left canonical...
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> a bit back
<ajmitch> ivoks: yep
<Lathiat> i think hes still sitting on the CC tho
<ajmitch> he's now the proprietor of The Acetarium ;)
<ivoks> and ubuntu too?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> ivoks: not at all
<ajmitch> he wants to be part of the community
<Lathiat> acetarium?
<ivoks> ah, ok
<Lathiat> what happened with thom?
<ajmitch> and sees non-canonical representation onthe CC as a good thing
<Lathiat> i knew mako was leaving, but thom seemed to just disappear
<ajmitch> Lathiat: no idea about thom
* Lathiat liked thom
<ajmitch> Lathiat: the acetarium is mako's place in boston, you need to read his blog :)
<Lathiat> ah
<ajmitch> http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/
<ivoks> ubz is 10 days?
<ivoks> uh, that's quite... expensive for me :/
<ajmitch> ivoks: shorter for the ubuntu stuff
<ajmitch> it's only a week of ubuntu
<ivoks> i see
<ajmitch> flights would be the most expensive part for you, I guess
<ajmitch> as it is for me
<ivoks> yeah...
<ivoks> and in october i have to pay my colledge
<ajmitch> or would you just fly to somewhere else in europe & catch a cheap flight to canada?
<ajmitch> ah
<ivoks> like 1000 euros
* Lathiat laughs at the start of makos blog
<ajmitch> Lathiat: mako has this amazing skill to write crap & make it sound good ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<jsgotangco> lol
* jsgotangco didnt know thom just disappeared
<ajmitch> yeah, he just stopped appearing on irc & uploading, from what we can see
<Lathiat> and i heard at some point when asking that he left
<ajmitch> no doubt some people know where he is
<Lathiat> as such im curious as to the nature of his departure
<ajmitch> well he was alive at jdub's wedding, judging by the photos :)
<jsgotangco> that was a long time ago
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> before UDU
<Lathiat> heh i was supposed to goto his afterparty
<Lathiat> but i was so tired i fell asleep
<Lathiat> and slept through it
<Lathiat> cus i hadnt slept for 35 hours or so
<ajmitch> the shame
<Lathiat> wawke up
<Lathiat> dont sleep that night
<Lathiat> on plane at 9am
<Lathiat> canberra by 4 or so
<ajmitch> I'll probably be like that if I get to montreal :)
<Lathiat> mm, or 2, or something
<Lathiat> feel asleep at 4 or so
<Lathiat> slept through till midnight or so
<Lathiat> bus left at 6 to go to jdubs :)
<Lathiat> apparently they filled my spot so it was ok ;p
<jsgotangco> how does launchpad karma work anyways?
<Lathiat> jsgotangco: i think its based on your involvement
<Lathiat> bugs filed, etc
<Lathiat> whether you hacked the source to give you extra karma
<Lathiat> that sorta thing
<ajmitch> I've just got karma for bugs fixed, commented on & filed
<jsgotangco> and karma points can be exchanged for?
<ajmitch> nothing
<ajmitch> they're just a way fo feeling 1337
<Lathiat> it just gives an idea of what your activity is like i guess
<ajmitch> I'm surprised they don't have activity graphs on there yet :)
<jsgotangco> just like in /. i guess
<hypatia> ajmitch: were you going to follow up the attempt to get a freeze exception for python-nevow, should I do it, or is there no point?
<ajmitch> hypatia: I followed up today, mdz approved
<hypatia> oh great
<hypatia> where do you live, I want to give you a cookie :)
<ajmitch> NZ, sorry :)
<hypatia> hey, it's only a four hour flight
* Lathiat wonders how long a flight it is from perth
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you'll find out in january, hopefully
<Lathiat> hopefully
<slomo> gn8 everybody
<ajmitch> night slomo
<ivoks> night
<LaserJock> do you guys now if bmonty is around?
<jsgotangco> ooohh i didnt know gajim was already in
<crimsun> someone doesn't read breezy-changes :p
* ajmitch sighs - people that 'upgrade' from sid to breezy
<jsgotangco> heh
<ajmitch> at least I was crazy enough to do it while breezy was still autosyncing from sid
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> it's just that debian packagers don't usually take downgrades into account, for good reasons
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i've given up talkign to them now
<ajmitch> I believe there's a goal to make breezy upgradeable from sarge
<ajmitch> but not sid, afaik
<Lathiat> mmm
<Lathiat> xorg HEAD, and a mix of debian and ubuntu
<Lathiat> fun
<ajmitch> yay
<Lathiat> im tempted to try some xorg cvs and stuff tho
<Lathiat> on a separate install
<Lathiat> try get 3d on this ati working
<Lathiat> thatd be rad
* Lathiat watches him talk to himself
* Lathiat wonders what the best ditro to try that with is
<ajmitch> gentoo
<ajmitch> or grumpy when it's available ;)
<Lathiat> well i was seriously thinking that
<Lathiat> maybe i can just build a copy
<Lathiat> off the default path
<Lathiat> Xorg actually owns x.org? wow cool
<ajmitch> well yeah
<ajmitch> it wasn't named that for no reason :)
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> eh... no UBZ fo me :/
<ivoks> just to get to the paris, i need 220euros
<bddebian> Chicken feed money ;-P
<Lathiat> hah
<Lathiat> i wish it cost me that much
<Lathiat> 2700 euros for a flight from here
<ivoks> that's just to paris
<Lathiat> might be able to get it cheaper, maybe 1500, minimum
<ivoks> one way
<ivoks> from paris to montreal... ah...
<Lathiat> mm probably not 1500
<Lathiat> maybe 2000
<Lathiat> :)
<ivoks> i'll wait for breezy+2 meeting :)
<Lathiat> heh
<ivoks> maybe it will be in europe :)
<ivoks> bddebian: will you go?
<hypatia> there have been two europe meetings already: Oxford and Mataro
* Lathiat missed the austraian one
<ivoks> oh
<Lathiat> *australian
<bddebian> ivoks: I want to but dunno yet.
<Lathiat> i was in a city fairly close the week after
<Lathiat> for linux.conf.au
<hypatia> Asia and South America seem to be the big missing links so far.
<Lathiat> s/after/before
<ivoks> bddebian: is there any german wings flight to montreal?
<jsgotangco> hypatia, because of the lack of visible contribs from Asia *sigh*
<hypatia> But I don't know if Canonical has any employees in Asia, and I suspect that factors in.
<bddebian> ivoks: How would I know, I'm in the US. :-)
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> bddebian: sorry, i tought you are german :)
<hypatia> Oh, and Africa: there's been a Launchpad conference there, but not an Ubuntu one.
<hypatia> So really, they have a chunk of the world to cover yet.
<Lathiat> perth, australia sounds good to me
<bddebian> ivoks: NP, but you probably just offended all the Germans here.. ;-P
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> http://www.paris-cdg.com/air.html
<ivoks> only idiot can design something like this
<ivoks> 700euros to canada and back
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> so, i would sleep in a bag :)
<bddebian> Be mighty cold if it's Below Zero ;-)
<ivoks> KLM guys are funny
<ivoks> 2000$ from paris to montreal :)
<sladen> ivoks: should be able to do it for less than that... I'm currently trying to bet the 220 GBP figure...
<ivoks> sladen: i found 600$ round trip
<ivoks> but that's from paris...
<sladen> ivoks: feel free to add it to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/TravelHints
<sladen> ivoks: where are you?
<ivoks> and i need 200euros from zagreb to paris roundtrip
<ivoks> zagreb, croatia
<sladen> ah, right
<sladen> try getting a cheap airline from croatia to UK/Netherlands/France
<ivoks> right
<sladen> if I go, I might do the opposite and take the train from New York/Boston since the distances in America turn out to be pitifully small (500km Boston->Montreal)
<ivoks> 500km?
<ivoks> i would go with car on your place :)
<ivoks> i did 1000km this summer in one day :)
<ivoks> i'm afraid this is to expensive for me... since i have to pay for coledge and i'm going with g/f on trip for few days
<bddebian> Heya seth_k
<seth_k> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: You are watching bug 1827 on Malone?  Afaict, ptyhon2.4-ctypes works??
<ajmitch> bddebian: no I haven't been watching closely
<ajmitch> since watches are broken on malone
<ajmitch> iirc, I uploaded
<bddebian> ajmitch: I thought so too.  You wanna close that bug?
<ajmitch> ok
<LaserJock> do you use dpatch to make changes to files in the original source?
<ajmitch> many people do
<LaserJock> so do you make a copy of the source directory and make your changes and then do a diff?
<ajmitch> no, dpatch-edit-patch
<ajmitch> but you have to setup debian/rules for dpatch first
<LaserJock> hmm, ok. I was looking at the Debian new maintainers guide and they had an example at the end that used dpatch
<ajmitch> bddebian: did you seriously request a libdv sync?
<bddebian> ajmitch: It's on my list, why?
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's in main :P
<bddebian> Eeks.  I'll take that off.. :-)
<ajmitch> and update the bugreport
<ajmitch> you could ask mdz for a freeze exception
<bddebian> I have got to remember that there are main bugs on here too... :-(
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> muine doesn't use the esc key anymore?
<ajmitch> bddebian: yeah, it's annoying
<ajmitch> I should have left a comment about it being in main when I originally saw the bug
<bddebian> It does build clean though. ;-P
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> but it has a number of reverse depends
<ajmitch> you'd need to closely check for regressions
<ajmitch> changed symbols, etc
<bddebian> I'd need to?  I'm not in main.. ;-)
<ajmitch> if you were going to take responsibility for it
* ajmitch doesn't have a DV cam to play with at the moment to test ;)
<ajmitch> bbiab
<jtan325> hi, so i finally got my first package into debian (i think), and now i'd like to request a MOTU to request a sync. how do i do this?
<jtan325> the package name is "conky"
<bddebian> Shiite, I'd better check on lirc too then
<bddebian> jtan325: You can put in on the UniverseCandidates wiki page.
<LaserJock> conky, cool
<jtan325> ok i'll do that. i just remember siretart/ajmitch saying something else
<jtan325> but i should talk to them after conky is actually in debian and out of NEW queue
<ajmitch> jtan325: yeah, you can't request a sync until it's cleared NEW in debian
<jtan325> ok. i think it's cleared NEW.... http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/conky.html
<jtan325> yes/no? sorry i am still pretty new to all of this
<ajmitch> you got the ACCEPTED email?
<ajmitch> right, it's not on the NEW queue
* Lathiat finds it mildly amusing he needs a multiverse package to watch the "go open" show
<ajmitch> so we can sync it
<jsgotangco> aye
<jtan325> "conky_1.3.1-1_i386.changes ACCEPTED"
<jtan325> is the header of one of the emails
<ajmitch> bddebian: add it to your list, request sync of conky from incoming
<jtan325> i don't know why http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/conky doesn't have 1.3.1-1
<jtan325> but if possible, could you guys please sync 1.3.1-1, and not 1.3.0-1
<ajmitch> although the incoming queue might be processed before elmo syncs
<ajmitch> jtan325: we will, don't worry
<bddebian> ajmitch: On what grounds? ;-P
<Lathiat> bddebian: cus we said so!
<jtan325> ok cool. thanks
<jtan325> is that all i do?
<ajmitch> bddebian: because it's a NEW package that we have already approved, so jump to it
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK
<jtan325> any idea when http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/conky will be updated to 1.3.1-1?
<Lathiat> jtan325: one would assume the site stuff is updated a couple times a day or something
<ajmitch> jtan325: when it's processed
<ajmitch> debian is slower than ubuntu in processing packages
<bddebian> Jesus, gclcvs is taking FOREVER to build.. :-(
<jtan325> ok, cool
<jtan325> so will conky show up on UniverseCandidates?
<jtan325> or is there a page that tracks its progress?
<jtan325> i don't really care, but it'd be nice to know if such things existed
<ajmitch> UniverseCandidates is a wiki page
<ajmitch> there's no progress tracking of syncs
<ajmitch> because we email someone
<jtan325> sounds good. thanks all
<bddebian> libffi2... wtf, am I on crack??
<ajmitch> bddebian: sorry?
<ajmitch> bddebian: the answer to that question is fairly obvious, btw ;)
<bddebian> Thx man, I appreciate it.. :-)
<bddebian> Wow, I am on crack.. Yeesh
<bddebian> And now I'm going to bed.  Later gang
<ajmitch> meh, XP is running like a dead pig with its legs cut off
<[Chameleon] > so, better than normal?
<ajmitch> I wish
<seth_k> are they doing @ubuntu.com addresses for members yet?
* seth_k covets :P
<Lathiat> seth_k: yeh
<seth_k> Lathiat, procedure?
<Lathiat> have to be approved as a member on launchpad
<ajmitch> seth_k: no procedure, just have a signed CoC on launchpad
<ajmitch> yeah, and possibly be approved as member :)
<seth_k> ajmitch, but how do I request one then?
<seth_k> I've got a signed CoC and have been approved
<Lathiat> seth_k: it happens automagically
<ajmitch> you don't
<Lathiat> seth_k: and gets forwarded to yoru launchpad launchpad
<ajmitch> to your preferred email address on launchpad, that is ;)
<seth_k> so I should automagically have one if I'm approved in Launchpad? (which I am not, for some reason... I'll e-mail mako on it)
<seth_k> word
<seth_k> thanks
<ajmitch> your email address is your launchpad id @ ubuntu.com
<lamont> btw - I gave everything back around 02:50 data-center time (UK)
<ajmitch> thanks
<robitaille> Anyone else has problem with Beagle in Breezy.  Or am I the only one having problem with it?  (bug #2222 in malone)
<ajmitch> robitaille: the bug has ben forwarded on to tseng, but I haven't seen that problem yet
<robitaille> ajmitch,  he can't reproduce it
<ajmitch> great
<robitaille> strange since that laptop was a reinstall from a few days ago.  The install should be pretty standard and clean
<robitaille> ajmitch,  do you still need a bug day announcement?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> haven't had time to finish writing it up, it needs sent out ASAP :)
<robitaille> do you want serious, or slightly silly?
<ajmitch> dholbach was going to help but real work cut in :)
<ajmitch> slightly silly is fine
<ajmitch> we don't take ourselves seriously here
<robitaille> ok;  I had a somewhat weird idea earlier tonight while watching TV.   give me a few minutes.  Not sure yet how good or bad it will be
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> darcs is almost as slow to grab a checkout as bzr is :)
<ajmitch> although bzr should see some rapid improvements in that area in the next week or 3, I'd say
<robitaille> ajmitch,  a first draft of the bug day announcement is done
<ajmitch> great! thanks
<robitaille> a bit short still...
<ajmitch> oh no, that is great!
<ajmitch> I'm impressed :)
<\sh> moins
<pef> hi
<mbreit> moin \sh, hi pef ;)
<\sh> moins pef mbreit :)
<pef> hello mbreit \sh  :)
<pef> sorry for being less present here, but I have to find a job
<\sh> pef: that has always high prio
<pef> yes, and in France, not very much opportunities in computer sciences
<StrikeForce> quick question
<StrikeForce> does a man page need to be created if its only gui?
<\sh> StrikeForce: for any app there must be a man page
<StrikeForce> ahh k :(
<ajmitch> hi \sh
<\sh> morning ajmitch  :)
<StrikeForce> evening ajmitch  and morning \sh :)
<StrikeForce> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<\sh> no
<StrikeForce> nm my resolv in my breezy chroot was wrong :(
<StrikeForce> if the package doesn't come with a package.desktop file or a manpage do I place them inside the debian directory and install them from there?
<\sh> yes
<StrikeForce> kk sweet no worries
<onkarshinde> How can I propose any software for universe?
<\sh> mbreit: cc meeting...u r not a ubuntu member?
<mbreit> \sh: i am a member
<mbreit> i even got my upload rights ;)
<\sh> mbreit: oh...why u are onthe agenda
<Nafallo> hehe, the ultimate argument ;-)
<mbreit> \sh: i am on the agenda???
<sivang> \sh: when is CC ?
<sivang> (meeting)
<\sh> sivang: now
<mbreit> \sh: i can't find myself on the agenda, so what do you mean?
<\sh> mbreit: the last entries...but it's ok...it only say that you're member and should go to launchpad blabla
<mbreit> i know that..
<ajmitch> ooh, CC meeting that I'm missing
<slomo> why is it this early today? i'm almost still asleep ;)
<ajmitch> they rotate the meeting times
<slomo> ajmitch: i read you're also doing the haskell stuff? (in #debian-mono)
<ajmitch> slomo: ah, 'doing' would be a loose term
<ajmitch> 'screaming at' would be closer
<ajmitch> I'm sure that a kitten dies every time I build this package
<slomo> ajmitch: lol ok :) also got problems with libghc6-cabal-dev? ;)
<ajmitch> that's the one I'm beating on
<ajmitch> it's one that works when I run debuild
<slomo> ok forget it
<ajmitch> but not if I put it through pbuilder
<slomo> libghc6-cabal-dev is obsolete
<ajmitch> I'm using the latest code out of darcs, btw
<slomo> ghc6 replaces it
<ajmitch> still actively hacked on
<slomo> it is included with ghc6
<ajmitch> well that's good to know :P
<slomo> look at the provides of ghc6 ;P
<ajmitch> who do I apply to for reimbursement of those hours of my life?
<\sh> ah..what about ghc6 ? is it ready to use?
<ajmitch> \sh: yes
<ajmitch> darcs is installable again
<slomo> \sh: it is... but currently we have a completely broken cabal package which wants to be installed everytime i want to build something with haskell
<\sh> wow...so we can take the rest from the unmet deps list
<slomo> elmo has to delete it :P
<ajmitch> slomo: not only that
<ajmitch> it's also screwing up the buildd chroots
<slomo> cabal?
<ajmitch> yes
<slomo> that's why i say it has to be deleted :P
<ajmitch> which is why infinity asked me to look at it
<slomo> it gets pulled in by haskell-devscripts (or similar) currently with every haskell package
<slomo> and fails in postinst
<slomo> but haskell-devscripts could also use ghc6 instead of cabal
<slomo> so we have another option... just remove the cabal depend from haskell-devscripts...
<ajmitch> slomo: the postinst issue is what I was trying to fox - now that I know there's no reason, I'll gladly rm -rf the lot ;)
<ajmitch> s/fox/fix/
<slomo> or we could depend cabal on ghc6 (<< 6.4)
<ajmitch> that's what it had
<ajmitch> before you uploaded it recently, iirc
<slomo> yes... my fault ;) but inow mho it just has to be deleted :P
<slomo> argh
<slomo> can't type anymore ;)
* ajmitch will carve those hours out of you somehow ;)
<slomo> do you want to "fix" cabal by making it uninstallable again? :P
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> I don't think that'll help the situation
<ajmitch> I think morgue it
<ajmitch> since we don't have a ghc6 binary << 6.4
<slomo> it will help until elmo answers... i told him 24 hours ago in irc and sent him a mail 16 hours ago
<ajmitch> ok
<slomo> and when you want to take some haskell stuff... it's currently all behind my name on the unmet deps page... but you can take some of the stuff :) but haskelldb, haskell-hsql and haskell-http are finished... i just waited for elmo to remove this crap
<slomo> (this crap == cabal)
<ajmitch> I don't want to take it from you... I'll gladly let you have the fame & glory of haskell ;)
<\sh> Nafallo: ping
<Nafallo> \sh: ping
<Nafallo> s/i/o/
<ajmitch> Nafallo: #ubuntu-meeting, now
<\sh> Nafallo: u r on :)
<ogra> Nafallo, mako calls for you in -meeting
<slomo> ajmitch: but you can :P that was just to get all the haskell stuff together ;)
<slomo> i wonder what we will do when elmo is on vacation... nothing will work anymore ;)
<ajmitch> he's not allowed to take vacations, I'm sure ;)
<slomo> ah elmo is there... do you want to poke him again for cabal?
<ogra> ajmitch, he has Znarl now...
<ajmitch> ogra: uh?
<ogra> Znarl is a new DC admin, he's just learning all the stuff... dunno if he will also take archive responsibilitys though
<ajmitch> ah cool
<ajmitch> real name?
<ogra> no idea
<ajmitch> heh
<ogra> Karl Tilbury
<ajmitch> typical, that you don't even know the names of the others in the project ;)
<ajmitch> ok
<ogra> i know the nicks ;)
<ajmitch> right, so he's UK based
<ajmitch> makes sense
<ogra> yup
<ajmitch> I'd say it'd take someone with deep knowledge of dak & all the bits to do the archive work
<ogra> he also needs 50% lawyer and be *very* familiar with packaging to check NEW etc
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> so that's a very small group of people
* ajmitch wonders if the NZ LoCo team idea might go ahead soon
<ajmitch> ogra:  http://www.snorp.net/daap-mirror.png
<ajmitch> ugh
<tseng> haha
<ajmitch> wrong URL
<tseng> i was just looking at that
<slomo> ajmitch: but daap is also nice ;)
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay was what I wanted :)
<ajmitch> slomo: sure  ;)
<ajmitch> robitaille was great & wrote up that (2nd) announcement for us
<ogra> ajmitch, add a link to HelpingWithBugs ?
<ajmitch> ogra: sure, this is what's going to go out in email in a few minutes
<ogra> looks good :)
<ajmitch> ok :)
<ajmitch> I'll put in a link to that wiki page in the email, with resources linked from there
<ajmitch> ouch, pitti's cdrtool upload :)
<ajmitch> cdrtools build system is such crack
<slomo> ajmitch: sure... as everything by schily ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<\sh> bah....it's getting hot again...here
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sivang> yo bddebian
<bddebian> Hello sivang
<ajmitch> something seriously screwy with my ISP
<ajmitch> since the only way i could reconnect to freenode was via the ipv6 tunnel :)
<ajmitch> hi koke
<bddebian> ajmitchie!!!
<ajmitch> hello
* ajmitch is having isp troubles at the moment :)
<bddebian> :'-(
<ajmitch> I suspect they may have had a router failure or one of the international links gone haywire
<ajmitch> since a *lot* of stuff seems broken
<ajmitch> hence the ipv6 tunnel to get on here
<StrikeForce> lol ajmitch are you's using Telstra?
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: uh no
<ajmitch> hey jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> morning to you ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> at least most dns resolving seems broken at the moment, can't ping a lot of stuff either :)
<StrikeForce> ajmitch, We've had that issue on and off for the last few weeks.  I think its the international links though that have been causing it for us.
<ajmitch> StrikeForce: that's no surprise
<ajmitch> NZ is even more isolated for physical links
<StrikeForce> yeah
<StrikeForce> It was on whirlpool where they've found one router in the usa thats causing it for iinet for instance
<StrikeForce> yet cause we are so small they won't do anything about it :(
<StrikeForce> anyways gnight all
<bddebian> Later StrikeForce
<ajmitch> night StrikeForce
* ajmitch can't send out the bug day announcement that was written up :(
<bddebian> ajmitch: d00d
<ajmitch> yes?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Can't send that bug day announcement.. :-(   :-)
<ajmitch> ok..
<ajmitch> and that required a d00d comment? :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yes.  I just can't shut up. :-)
* ajmitch won't comment on that ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Heya tseng
<tseng> hi
<ajmitch> good day tseng
<tseng> ajmitch: are you a mysql guy?
<ajmitch> tseng: I use it
* ajmitch currently can't even resolve the hostname for the work server, how annoying
<tseng> ah never mind
<tseng> mysql_insert_id is what i need
<ajmitch> ok
<tseng> mysql_insert_id -- Get the ID generated from the previous INSERT operation
<ajmitch> been awhile since I used that
<bddebian> Sounds like a unique transaction number of the previous insert?
<ajmitch> bddebian: dude, when the gcc-snapshot bug was reported, we didn't have that version synced with debian :P
<bddebian> ajmitch: That's why I asked
<ajmitch> bddebian: "Is this not new enough?" sounds a little rude..
<ajmitch> it was only synced last week
<marcin_ant> hi all
<tseng> bddebian: yes.
<ajmitch> but I forgot to close the bug
<marcin_ant> I got a problem when trying to create package....
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well I didn't mean it that way, I was just asking for clarification.
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> but it can be read in other ways
<marcin_ant> the problem is that Makefiles in software I want to package are designed in this way that they crawl through some directories and compiles all libraries recursively
<marcin_ant> my problem is that I don't want to recompile all files in these directories - only selected
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well then close it and increase your karma.. ;-P
<marcin_ant> so I added few lines of bash to my rules file
<ajmitch> bddebian: karma isn't everything
<bddebian> :-)
* bddebian wonders when everyone will realize that he is pretty much always joking unless he asks a specific question.
<marcin_ant> and I wanted to move all libraries to some temporary directory - then recreate original directory and copy back only files I really need and want to recompile
<marcin_ant> it works but I got a problem with this solution
<marcin_ant> when I'm trying to rebuild this package then I get 'dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<marcin_ant> ' error message
<marcin_ant> could someone help me with this and tell how to avoid this problem?
<marcin_ant> any ideas?
<ajmitch> you're changing binary files, which diff doesn't like
<ajmitch> why do you need to do such contortions?
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, beacuse I got two solutions
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, I can patch Makefiles to work 'my way'
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, or use existing Makefiles but then I just need to reduce files it wants to compile
<ajmitch> why don't you want to compile them all?
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, because it takes a lot of time and these files are not needed at all
<ajmitch> hm
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, just some lazy guy wrote simple 'recursive' scripts that compile everyting - and while it's working - it's not logical at all
<ajmitch> well you can spend even more time trying to unbreak the upstream build system if you want
* ajmitch is going off to sleep, night all
<bddebian> Gnight ajmitch
<marcin_ant> ajmitch, night
<bddebian> Heya ivoks
<ivoks> hey all
<ivoks> bddebian: get some sleep man :)
<bddebian> Heh
<\sh> re
<bddebian> wb \sh
<\sh> bddebian: pyorbit reoccurs because of missing python2.2 and it has one package python2.2-bla
<\sh> bddebian: I'll remove pyorbit from "NOBDOY" ,-)
<bddebian> \sh: Sweet, thanks
<\sh> bddebian: gfccore is also fixed uploaded and compiled
<\sh> bddebian: moved it to your DONE section
<bddebian> \sh: Ah, cool, thx
<bddebian> You ROCK as always :-)
<pkern> Could you please either remove net6, obby and their corresponding binary packages before the release or sync the newer version from Debian unstable? The current versions are not used by any program and might suggest that it's possible to compile the sole application which uses these libraries against them.
<bddebian> pkern: I'll take a look at them
<pkern> bddebian: Thanks.
<\sh> bddebian will be our elmo2 ,-)
<ivoks> bye all
<bddebian> Later ivo
<bddebian> ks
* bddebian trying net6 now
<bddebian> \sh: I think elmo is going to want to kill me before this is all over :-)
<\sh> bddebian: ah come on...go to UBZ and drink a beer with him ;)
<bddebian> \sh: I want to
<bddebian> OK net6 builds fine.
<pkern> bddebian: :D
<bddebian> pkern: OK, I've asked elmo to sync both
<pkern> bddebian: Thanks a lot.
<\sh> hmm..why is plucker not in the archives (binary i mean)
<bddebian> \sh: I've been noticing a few binaries that aren't there but we have source for.  I wonder if we could run a script to see what we have source for but don't have all the corresponding binaries??
<\sh> bddebian: lemme check whats up with this..and then I will ping infinity or lamont to check
<bddebian> wb seth_k, now get to work. ;-P
<seth_k> class soon
<seth_k> so nurr
<\sh> bddebian: normal behaviour when python2.3 is needed but 2.4 is installed ,-) and debian/rules not touched
<\sh> bddebian: plucker that is
<bddebian> Oh aye
<\sh> fixing
<\sh> Mithrandir: can u please apt-get install debmake glade-2 bison and apt-get build-dep ace includeing gcc/g++ 3.4? in ravel breezy chroot? thx :)
<Mithrandir> \sh: done, except gcc-3.4/g++-3.4, as they are uninstallable
<\sh> Mithrandir: why? I need them *gnarf*
<Yagisan> G'day guys, a bit off topic, but can anyone point me in the direction of a howto to rebuild linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel ?
<Mithrandir> Package libc6-dev-i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<\sh> uh
<\sh> not nice
<\sh> but then ace has to wait
<\sh> but gtk-gnutella is nice with a sync from debian
<bddebian> Is anyone else missing openmosix also?
<\sh> bddebian: why?
<\sh> ok...one more cigarette...then shower and going to buy some drinks
<bddebian> I'm trying to build openmosix view but it depends openmosix and the binary isn't there
<\sh> bddebian: then the source was ftbfsing
<bddebian> Joy
<\sh> bddebian: rebuild openmosix
<Nafallo> yay! Nafallo the usplash-slayer :-P.
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Egads, openmosix includes a kernel patch.  Fsck that. :-)
<\sh> uh..new gcc-3.4/g++-3.4
<Yagisan> I used to use openmosix on 2.4.x, but since they haven released a 2.6 patch, I stopped using it
* \sh is brb
<doko> Mithrandir: what's uninstallable with gcc-3.4/g++-3.4?
<\sh> doko: 19:15 < Mithrandir> Package libc6-dev-i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<\sh> doko: on amd64 that is
<bddebian> Heya lamont
<doko> yes, but that's libc6-dev-i386 | ia32-libs
<bddebian> WTF is xcontrib?
<ivoks> hi
<\sh> re ivoks
<ivoks> \sh: wassup?
<\sh> ivoks: working :) as always
<ivoks> nice :)
<ivoks> oh, just few more packages for GLU transition..
<ivoks> let's finish taht
<ivoks> that
<bddebian> ivoks: Which ones?
<ivoks> i see problems with poker3d
<bddebian> poker3d is just plain fsck'd :-)
<ivoks> we will see...
<ivoks> fgfs was too, remember? :)
<bddebian> fgfs?
<ivoks> flightgear
<ivoks> 27MB for poker3d?!
<ivoks> oh...
<bddebian> ivoks: Aye :-)
<bddebian> ivoks: Oh, I thought you fixed flightgear already.. ;-)
<ivoks> i did
<ivoks> ubuntu is really nice operating system
<bddebian> What's the best way to find out if a package has been replaced/supersceded?
<ivoks> ;-\
<ivoks> there, there...
<ivoks> poker3d has broken deps
<ivoks> now what...
<ivoks> let's try with python2.3 :)
<\sh> what's with 2.4?
<ivoks> everything is fine
<ivoks> my mistake
<ivoks> we should search for sources that build-dep on libxml2-python2.4
<ivoks> and replace it with python2.4-libxml2
<ivoks> or create metapackage
<bddebian> :-)
<\sh> wtf is jnethack?
<bddebian> I was wondering that too.  Maybe a Java Nethack?
<Lathiat> nethack in japanese
<bddebian> Ahh
<ivoks> :>
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> debian droper poker3d
<ivoks> droped
<ivoks> acctually, they don't have it in any of stable/testing/unstable
<bddebian> Nice
<ivoks> where did that package come from?
<ivoks> http://download.gna.org/underware/debian/unstable/
<ivoks> here?!
<Nafallo> probably apt-get.org?
<ivoks> but, it's FTBS on breezy
<ivoks> and this is not cause of GLU transition
<ivoks> this is problem with libGL
<ivoks> gl.h doesn't have function it needs
<ivoks> or it's configure script is broken
<ivoks> what's that tool that lists functions in .h?
* ivoks should continue to learn C/C++ when his exams are over...
<bddebian> You can try objdump -T /usr/lib/libGL |grep <function>
<bddebian> s/libGL/libGL.so
<\sh> listen listen
<\sh> bddebian knows what he's doing ;)
<ivoks> hm...
<bddebian> I do?
<\sh> sure u do
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> morgue this app
<bddebian> poker3d?
<ivoks> one look at their devel list gives you all you need :)
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> new openscenegraph brakes it
<bddebian> breaks ;-)
<ivoks> But there are aslo trivial errors in the source of underware itself.
<ivoks> It fixed what i could fix, i commited these correction directly in the
<ivoks> CVS since I dont think it might break anything.
<ivoks> i give up...
<ivoks> are translations on rosetta being forwared to upstream?
* bddebian has no clue
<\sh> no...they can download
<\sh> the .po files
<\sh> if they want
<ivoks> but they don't know about launchpad
<ivoks> maybe they should get some notification, at least...
<\sh> ivoks: who?
<ivoks> upstream authors
<ivoks> time for bed...
<bddebian> Gnight ivoks
<ivoks> getting up at 3AM :/
<ivoks> night night
<\sh> if anyone wants to help: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14967
<bddebian> \sh: Bah, looks like main stuff to me.. ;-)
<\sh> bddebian: yes...but it's important
<\sh> bddebian: it's a really strange thing...and I need some "confirmation"...
<\sh> ok..jnethack fixed I think
<ogra> \sh, what was the bug you filed about the disappearing menus when you were here ? i think thats a duplicate of 14967
<\sh> ogra: yes...:)
<\sh> ogra: mdz filed it already as duplicate
<ogra> do you still remember the bug # ? i have forgotten it..
<ogra> oh, ok
<ogra> i didnt see it..
<\sh> 15239
<\sh> ah it wasn't mdz it was seb128
<ogra> ah... yes :)
<\sh> ogra: I debugged today a bit..and strange thing is, seb128 doesn't see this issue...but I and also in a different way with gamin 0.1.6
<\sh> ogra: u can have a look in the attachments I made
<ogra> i even see it on a fresh install, as well as on my crappy laptop install
<ogra> and lots of edubuntu testers reported it
<\sh> I know...
<\sh> ogra: u have a clue where to look into this inotify crap?
<ogra> nope, i'm staring at the logs since we last spoke...
<\sh> ogra: ok...
<\sh> hmm...now I'm catching up with all my cxx trans libs ;)
<bddebian> Heh
<ogra> i'm wondering why the KDE stuff reappears after a panel restart...
<\sh> ogra: because all the inits are requested again
<\sh> ogra: and kde/* is a special patch in gnome-panel
<\sh> ogra: but all debian/* menus are disappearing as well...so it's something more destroyable
<ogra> yes :(
<\sh> but...
<\sh>   <LegacyDir>/etc/X11/applnk</LegacyDir>
<\sh>   <LegacyDir>/usr/share/gnome/apps</LegacyDir>
<\sh>   <LegacyDir>/usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets</LegacyDir>
<\sh> in /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<ogra> hmm...
<\sh> I wonder why the debian menu is included by applications.menu
<\sh> and not the kde-applications.menu
<bddebian> Gotta run home gang, catch you all in a few
<\sh> cu later bddebian
<Lathiat> doesn't menu-xdg make the debian menus
<Lathiat> and i thought kde was excluded specifically
<\sh> Lathiat: there is a kde menu patch inside gnome-panel...but anyways..kde menus and debian menus are disappearing from time to time...
<Lathiat> ah
<\sh> damn..why are the apps which I uploaded today in the unmet deps list again..
<\sh> there are no unmet deps anymore for them
<shawarma> I've been wondering: Are the Debian-folks doing all the CXX transition stuff too and also adding the same suffixes? If not, what do we do when we're going to sync with sid again?
<ogra> shawarma, they have to, they switch to gcc4 too
<shawarma> ogra: Ok, cool.. So most of the changes we've made will go "upstream" too?
<ogra> yup
<\sh> patching configure.ac *gnarf*
<Nafallo> \sh: gnarf? evil.gnarf.org :-)
* Nafallo is actually talking to gnarf right now ;-)
<\sh> gnarf == byting my teeth into the desk
<Nafallo> \sh: oh
* Nafallo passes that on to him :-P
<\sh> bddebian wrote on the unmet deps: need python2.4 patch..and I grabbed it...and now I have the pain
<\sh> ogra: send me some hardcore tekkno now ,-)
<\sh> good hardcore tekkno ;)
<ogra> heh
<\sh> I hope cdbs just dances the auto* dance...when it recognizes that configure.ac is updated
<thierry> I just aded a patch to ubuntu bug 14744. Simple and should apply on breezy so anyone to apply it?
<doko> shawarma: they will only go "upstream", if you submit a bug report in the Debian BTS ;-P
<\sh> thierry: it's main...
<\sh> doko: lazy thing ,->
<shawarma> doko: I guess.
<thierry> \sh : what do you mean by it's main?
<\sh> thierry: it's in the official supported tree...so #ubuntu-devel...and someone who is/was responsible for xsane will have a look
<herzi> jbailey: ping
<thierry> \sh : k so I ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<\sh> thierry: yep
<ajmitch> morning
<Lathiat> moin ajmitch
<Lathiat> on this lovely dark and javary morning
* Lathiat stabs assignments
<ajmitch> Lathiat: you're up late ;)
<\sh> re ajmitch
<Lathiat> ajmitch: surprise!
<ajmitch> Lathiat: what? you're still doing uni? :)
<Lathiat> just started actually ;p
<\sh> two times a day I can see ajmitch ... in the morning and during the night ;)
<Lathiat> yeh me too
<Lathiat> cus i sleep during the day
<Lathiat> ;)
<ajmitch> \sh: well we'll try & meet up in the same timezone then, shall we?
* dsas gets the garlic out
<Lathiat> hehe
<\sh> ajmitch: I have a room left...u can move to germany ;) and before that montreal ;)
<ajmitch> hehe
<\sh> did I mention today: I hate cdbs
* Lathiat <3 cdbs
<ajmitch> probably just montreal then
* ajmitch doesn't speak german too well
<\sh> ajmitch: me neither ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ogra> ajmitch, nobody does
* \sh speaks denglish
<ajmitch> ogra: I'm sure even what you speak is better than me :)
<ajmitch> did anyone send out the bug day announcement?
* ajmitch had internet troubles for awhile last night
<jbailey> herzi: pong
<ajmitch> jeff!
<jbailey> Andrew!
<jbailey> How's my favourite stalker today?
<ajmitch> jbailey: I'm more seriously thinking about stalking you in montreal now
<jbailey> Ooo!
<jbailey> Just for a couple weeks, or are you moving here?
<ajmitch> couple of weeks
<ajmitch> I don't think I'd move there just yet :)
<herzi> jbailey: did you follow https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1287758&group_id=53614&atid=470969 ?
<herzi> this is the clean version of what we had before
<herzi> it's also upstream now (read: HEAD)
<\sh> ajmitch: where is it? i can send it out
<ajmitch> \sh: it's ok now
<ajmitch> I'll send out asap
<jbailey> herzi: Cool, I have the patch here to commit it, and just haven't had time yet.
* ajmitch spots a link about 'stalker etiquette'
<jbailey> ajmitch: Kind of you to look for it. ;)
<ajmitch> jbailey: yeah, spotted on planet.gnome.org :)
<ajmitch> http://xana.scru.org/ranticore/stalkeretiquette.html
<ajmitch> sorry, planet.debian.org
<ajmitch> http://linux.org.ph/events/linuxworld2005
<ajmitch> yay, jsgotangco is speaking on friday
<jbailey> ajmitch: Right, although the excuse could be timezone miscalculuation.
<jbailey> speaking where/
<ajmitch> linuxworld phillipines
<jbailey> Cool.
<\sh> grmpf
<slomo> *yawn*
<slomo> ajmitch: did elmo finally delete this cabal stuff?
<ajmitch> dunno
<slomo> when he didn't i refuse to do the haskell stuff :P
<ajmitch> hehe
<slomo> ok, he didn't... not my problem :P something else to fix?
<ajmitch> the universe?
<tseng> hi
<Nafallo> morning tseng :-)
<Nafallo> what happened to muine inotify? seems to be non-working?
<slomo> tseng: why aren't you in -mono anymore? but Nafallo said me to ask you about the inotify support in muine ;)
<tseng> i removed it
<tseng> due to being non-working
<tseng> i have a parch with a ton of other stuffin it
<tseng> and against CVS
<tseng> it was a mjor pain to backport the last one
<tseng> after breezyi think i will make a cvs snapshot
<Nafallo> does that patch need testing on amd64? ;-)
<\sh> *grmpf*
<\sh> I made a faupas now
<\sh> I put all my patches inside the diff.gz...
<\sh> but the other guy did it too...so who cares
<\sh> and now it's ftbfsing heavily
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-11
<Plug> Can I grab a couple of reviews of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3080 ?
<Fujitsu> I wouldn't mind a couple for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3084 either.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Burgundavia> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Burgundavia
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> I've revised lucidlife, do you have time to take a look and re-advocate?
<bddebian> What did you change?
<Fujitsu> I fixed the issues mentioned on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3084.
<Fujitsu> Upstream added GPL headers to the sources on my request...
<Fujitsu> And I split the data off into a seperate package.
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Ah, cool, OK
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe I'm not detailed enough to review properly :'-(
<Fujitsu> Sure you are :)
* bddebian does the summon crimsun dance
* Fujitsu does the why him dance.
<bddebian> Fujitsu: I need his help for something :-)
<bddebian> Or ajmitch would do :-)
<bddebian> or probably slomo_ :-)
<Fujitsu> Thanks bddebian :)
* ajmitch is not here
<Fujitsu> I don't think they should be in the data package...
<Fujitsu> Hi ajmitch :)
<Fujitsu> Less tired than yesterday?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> but at work now
<Fujitsu> What do you do?
<ajmitch> coding/sysadmin stuff
<ajmitch> small company
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Hi LaserJock.
<zul_> Hey LaserJock how is it going?
<fowlduck> LJ is so popular
<bddebian> He is a God among us mere mortals :-)
<crimsun> bddebian is wrongly using "us". Don't be fooled by his sheep's clothing; he's a deity, too.
<bddebian> Yeah right, I'm a freakin' nobody
<crimsun> not according to Google
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<bddebian> crimsun: Google?
<welshbyte> ello bddebian
<welshbyte> and all
<bddebian> crimsun: Got any time to help me with something?
<crimsun> in 3-4 hours, perhaps.
<bddebian> I'll be asleep by then hopefully :-)
<bddebian> Good timing ;-P
<Hobbsee> hey all
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<ajmitch> hello miss hobbs
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian, ajmitch :)
* Kyral stealth tacklehugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee laughs, and hugs Kyral back
<Fujitsu> Heya Hobbsee.
<welshbyte> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu, welshbyte
<Hobbsee> does someone have a large axe for work tonight?
* Fujitsu hands Hobbsee several large axes, and a couple of maces (on the condition they're not used here)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe, thanks!
<bddebian> I have a Scottish Claymore, will that do?
* Hobbsee would call in sick, but doesnt want to put her coworker in danger.
<Fujitsu> ?
<Fujitsu> Where does fine Hobbsee work at this time?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: at a supermarket
<Fujitsu> And what role do you fulfil?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: we sell cigarettes.  on saturday night, i was the only one there from 6.40, and the store got hit at 7, with a couple of guys with an umbrella breaking into the cupboard and trying to steal cartons of cigarettes
<Hobbsee> on the checkouts - including the cigarette kiosk
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<Hobbsee> rather, so i'm not wishing to go back and work a night shift terribly much
<Fujitsu> Rahaha.
<Kyral> Go play with XGL
<Fujitsu> So stay here and review one of my packages :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that's the trouble - that puts my coworker in a lot more danger.
<Kyral> Hey Hobbsee if I randomly show up in Aussieland can I come visit?
<Hobbsee> Kyral: maybe, why?
<Kyral> dunno
* Fujitsu runs up to Hobbsee.
<Kyral> 'cause I feel like it (I have no plans to visit Aussie anytime soon lol)
<Hobbsee> heh.  right
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: am i allowed to visit? ;)
<Fujitsu> Why not, Kyral?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you seem safe.  adn you cope with my driving :P
<Kyral> Fujitsu: school is in session
<Kyral> lol
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you're brave to want to come again, now that you know what my house is like
<Fujitsu> Pfft. School...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: glutton for punishment, perhaps
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  right.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: for who's punishment?  :P
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i dont remember you getting told off.
<ajmitch> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you were just instructed to have my home by midnight, which you couldnt control anyway, as i was driving :P
* ajmitch blames StevenK 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and pia
<Kyral> Hobbsee: ajmitch has met me in person...if thats not punishment I dunno what is
<Hobbsee> and jdub
<Hobbsee> Kyral: heh, true that
* Fujitsu hasn't met anyone :(
<Fujitsu> Because I'm a lowly little nothing.
<imbrandon> moins all
<Kyral> Morning?
<Kyral> Local Time is now: Sun Sep 10 22:42:54 EDT 2006
<welshbyte> hey imbrandon
<Kyral> I hate timezones :P
<Fujitsu> Afternoon, imbrandon.
<Fujitsu> Kyral, don't we all.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: come up to sydney and meet some of us.  maybe for LCA
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch StevenK Hobbsee welshbyte Kyral Fujitsu , ahhh forget it ...... everyone was better ;)
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> oh bddebian ;)
<imbrandon> heya
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, how am I meant to do that/
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: come up for a holiday during LCA
<Hobbsee> dunno where you'd stay though
<Fujitsu> erm, I have parents and no money.
<imbrandon> hotel
<Kyral> Hobbsee's house :P
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> Kyral: i'll let ajmitch answer that one.
* imbrandon woldent be at Hobbsee's house
<imbrandon> wouldent*
<Hobbsee> he knows what my house is like :P
<bddebian> wouldn't ;-P
<imbrandon> hehe yea
<imbrandon> hey thats what computers are for , math and spelling ( i just use it for neither one it seems )
<Fujitsu> Now, with this flood of MOTUs, is somebody (other then bddebian) available to second http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3084?
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: will
<Kyral> I'm not a MOTU....
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: yes?
* imbrandon sets a regex to ignore all REVU url's
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you can answer to the staying at my house bit, and do the reuv :P
<Kyral> and Hobbsee if your house is messy, then you have never seen my dorm room
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah.  hehe. i like that idea!
<Plug> ajmitch: me first, biiatch
<ajmitch> Plug: wait your turn
<imbrandon> someday i should go to that big island on the other side of the world, just dunno when, would be cool to go see the opera house though
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: and no, I'm not reviewing today
<Fujitsu> Australia is good!
* Fujitsu hides the proposed new copyright laws.
<Hobbsee> Kyral: it's nto that that's the problem.
<Kyral> Like I pay attention to copyright law in the first play
<Kyral> s/play/place
* Fujitsu tut tuts at Kyral.
* Fujitsu reports Kyral to the RIAA.
<Kyral> Fuck the RIAA
* Fujitsu reports Kyral to the CC :P
<Kyral> ...eh
<Kyral> Just a matter of time before my membership expires
<Burgundavia> Kyral: first memberships don't expire until august of next year
<Kyral> ..notice I said "just a matter of time" I never gave a time span :P
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: is that for everyone?
<imbrandon> heh i think i'm gonna set another regex to take away Fujitsu's /me
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, 2 years
<imbrandon> the "first members ships"
<Burgundavia> 2 years for everybody
* Fujitsu shuts up.
<imbrandon> s/\ //
<Burgundavia> yep
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: right, so 2 years after they applied, or just two years since memberships started occuring?
<Hobbsee> the former, presumably
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: by the way, i have something i'd like in the UWN next week.
* Hobbsee notes that the KCC also expires in 2 years.  hmmm.
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: for you my darling, anything ;)
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: :)
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: you need the info in by what...friday night or something?
<Burgundavia> sooner the better
<Burgundavia> what are you planning to write?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: i'm thinking about discussing ubuntu-universe-sponsors and ubuntu-main-sponsors, and how to best use them.  most people dont know they exist, it seems.  then again, i'm not sure if it's quite the right place for that.
<Burgundavia> UWN is a great place fo rthat
<Hobbsee> on the other hand, it does give people easy ways of knowinghow they can contribute code
<Burgundavia> if you can figure out a news story out of it, so much the better
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> might help if i write it :P
<Burgundavia> indeed
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: does require that people actively review fixes put there
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: true that.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: they still get more reviews than people who file bugs under a package with attached patches, which someone only looks at once in a blue moon
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: universe package has worked pretty weel - crimsun does a lot of work with it
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I haven't
<imbrandon> i check it alot too ( just crimsun gets it before me alot of the time )
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah, but you're the lazy MOTU :P
<ajmitch> quite true
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: the self proclaimed one
<imbrandon> s/lazy/busy
* ajmitch hangs up his keys
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee gives them back to ajmitch 
<imbrandon> bddebian, you out here in the midwestish right? you heading to the confrence in ohio ?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: fix ubuntu, kthnksbye!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ENOTIME
<bddebian> imbrandon: I'm in Pennsylvania
<bddebian> What conference?
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> ahh stuck in the middle of the east cost and the midwest hehe , its linuxfest or some such in ohio soon, lrl and llts was talking about it
<imbrandon> next week i think, dunno i would have to google it again, was just wondering , you were the closest person to it other than myself that i actualy talk to
<bddebian> Damn I wish I'd known about it.  Though RL work has me pretty bogged down at the moment :-(
<Fujitsu> hell
<imbrandon> ahh well i guess i'll go ahead and blog about my new boy since the pictures are takin longer than i thought
<Fujitsu> Gah.\\
<Fujitsu> Stupid people stealing my laptop.
<imbrandon> bddebian, http://www.ohiolinux.org/ September 30, 2006 it seems
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: your laptop is being stolen?
<imbrandon> thats only a few hours from here i might be able to make it, although i need to make a trip to reno soon to see my new son so i might not have the funds at the end of sept
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, yup.
<Fujitsu> While I'm being graffitied.
<Hobbsee> ...right....
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> Not particularly great.
<Fujitsu> And regarding the above, people generally do a good job of getting to ubuntu-universe-sponsors stuff fairly quickly.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: when it's not on crack :P
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: for the current workload, yes
<Fujitsu> What, like `Please merge/sync X'? :P
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: or pydb :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: s/X/ndiswrapper/
<Fujitsu> Oh, ndiswrapper. Fun.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yes.  some idiot thought that we could just randomly sync ndiswrapper, even though there were ubuntu changes.
<Fujitsu> Terrific.
<Fujitsu> Let's randomly sync every package in Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> That'll work.
<Fujitsu> How often are packages in NEW approved?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: once in a blue moon
<ajmitch> tuesdays & fridays
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe, eyah
<ajmitch> are the 2 main archive days
<ajmitch> more often if they're urgent
<Fujitsu> OK.
* imbrandon yawns
<imbrandon>  ... cuz we all just wanna be big rocks, live in hill top houses drive'n 15 cars ....  
<imbrandon> hmmm something productive, that would be good
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh.  fix the kdm logout.
<imbrandon> dident lure fix that today ?
<Hobbsee> yes, but i'm not sure if "turn off computer" actually works now
<imbrandon> heh it was all the same issue, i'm sure it is, but i dont have a computer to "turn off" to test it atm ;)
<ajmitch> someone get me a faster computer please
<imbrandon> heh ajmitch dont you have a pretty fast machine atm ?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: with the 12 or 16gb of ram?  heh
<imbrandon> thought you had a ~3ghz amd64
<ajmitch> just the 4200+ x2
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: only 4GB :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> pathetic
<imbrandon> heh i could deal with about 4 more gigs of ram
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> imbrandon: so could I :)
<imbrandon> wow 4200+ , my fastest single machine is 2gb ram 3400+ amd64 ( not x2 )
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> and linking is still slow on it heh
<ajmitch> mutt just takes awhile to apply a filter to my bugs folder
<imbrandon> i would love a new coreduo with about 4 to 8 gb ram though
<ajmitch> it's only ~500MB
<imbrandon> heh that is likely mutts fault not the computer
<imbrandon> dunno if mutt was made to handle large mailboxes
<ajmitch> it's not like it's cpu bound :)
<ajmitch> and it only slows down when it's a regex filter
<imbrandon> ahh
<ajmitch> or a simple header filter
<ajmitch> so it's trying to match against >100K messages
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> kmail does "ok" with my bug mail folder when searching , but i only have about 250 - 300mb in that imap folder
<imbrandon> if that probably closer to 250
<imbrandon> never realy tried mutt cept when i /absolutly/ have to
<ajmitch> I use things remotely a lot
<imbrandon> yea thats about the only time i do it, but 90% or better of the time i can get to my imap server
<imbrandon> from a client
<imbrandon> and the few times i cant i have been looking at installing roundcube on the mail server
<imbrandon> its realy slick looking
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> but seeing as i ssh into the imap server to use mutt, normaly if i can ssh in i can just setup the client ( unless its not my machine , thats when i use ssh+mutt )
<imbrandon> and a big plus is all my filters and such are handled server side by proc mail , so it littlerly takes 5 seconds to setup a new mail client
<ajmitch> yep, I have a very large .procmailrc
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> procmail + fetchmail + google pop ( easy spam filtering ) rocks ( well for me )
<imbrandon> all mail to google ---> fetchmail --> procmailrc --> imap --> client , works out great for myself, dunno how well it would scale but i'm not looking at running a company that way heh
<Laser_away> I mostly just do gmail for Ubuntu stuff
<Laser_away> I use procmail at school
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> heya Laser_away
<Fujitsu> My ubuntu.com.au IMAP -> client method works well.
<Fujitsu> No fetchmail/POP3 involved.
<Laser_away> yeah, thats what i do at school
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, yup if you only use one email address actively that ok, but i use @kubuntu.org @imbrandon.com @gmail.com all three for diffrent things
<Fujitsu> Does the kubuntu.org one not just redirect?
<Laser_away> i use gmail for those
<imbrandon> to gmail yea
<imbrandon> all redirect to gmail actualy ;)
<Fujitsu> I also use my ISP one a bit (I'm migrating away from it), that's ISP POP3 -> fetchmail -> procmail -> courier-IMAPD -> client..
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> Laser_away, check my last post on the planet, i'm comming to your home very soonish
<imbrandon> heh
<Laser_away> yikes
* Laser_away runs
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> gah i realy need to find something to do, i'm bored outa my mind, and find my self sitting here stairing at the IRC channel
<Kyral> Jack off
<imbrandon> heh
<Kyral> oh **** this isn't #ubuntuforums...
<imbrandon> i ahve a wife for that ( but that realy isnt called for in here , even as off topic as we get at times )
<Fujitsu> Er, yeah...
<Burgundavia> really...
<imbrandon> s/ahve/have
<Kyral> sorry guys... lol
* Fujitsu sends subliminal messages to imbrandon, regarding regarding REVU :P
<Kyral> I thought he was saying that in #ubuntuforums....
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> -regarding
<Burgundavia> #ubuntu-boredsoIamwackingoff
<Kyral> lol
<imbrandon> Kyral, i dont goto ubuntuforums but imho it shouldent be cool in there either as its not very CoC'ish but anyhow i dunt wanna preach either ;)
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: if it is not being coc, then somebody should be telling them off
<Fujitsu> It's very un-CoCish...
<Kyral> ...its the dead of the night (for me at least) and no one is really flaming me... I think I'm safe
<Fujitsu> And all Ubuntu things should be following the CoC... So even #ubuntuforums shouldn't contain such things.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, that was my point ;)
<ajmitch> no matter what time of night
<Kyral> meh
<Laser_away> hi Kyral
<Laser_away> ;-)
<Kyral> hey LJ
<imbrandon> anyhow onto brighter things ;) hrm .......
<Laser_away> yeah, I gotta get to bed
<ajmitch> lazy people
<Laser_away> good night MOTU land
<Laser_away> heh, I won't say anything about that
<imbrandon> hehe ngnight Laser
<Laser_away> congrats imbrandon
<imbrandon> thanks
<Laser_away> when are you coming?
<imbrandon> not sure, sometime before the end of next month, i'll know more tomarrow
<Laser_away> k
* Laser_away is really away now
<imbrandon> ;)
<luckyone> hello all
<luckyone> when will F-Spot be available in the repos?
<luckyone> rephrased, when will F-Spot 0.2 be available in the repos?
<imbrandon> looks like it is now .....
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-cache madison f-spot
<imbrandon>     f-spot | 0.2.0-1ubuntu1 | http://192.168.1.5 edgy/main Packages
<imbrandon>     f-spot | 0.2.0-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<luckyone> only for edgy though
<luckyone> dang
<luckyone> when/how long does it take to trickle down into dapper?
<imbrandon> yea i dont know much about the internals but i'm guessing it wont be backported anytime soon as it likely would reqire a mono-cli and libs backport
<imbrandon> and that isnt likely to happen
<ajmitch> it'd require build dependencies to be changed at least
<imbrandon> i can look at it though and find out for sure
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yea
<luckyone> hmm, the previous version is available for dapper
<luckyone> 1.11
<ajmitch> yes
<imbrandon> brb , gonna grab a soda
<luckyone> :)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I can say so for a reason :)
<ajmitch> apart from that, it wouldn't be hard to provide a (proper) backport to dapper
<luckyone> what about 0.1.12
<ajmitch> rather than having every man & his dog having broken packages of it :)
<luckyone> is there any doumentation on creating backports?
<ajmitch> luckyone: hasn't been packaged, it was released at the same time as 0.2.0
<luckyone> right
<ajmitch> as it only had fixes, not some new things that 0.2.0 got
<luckyone> I would love to take a project under my wing like f-spot to make it available to the Ubuntu community
<luckyone> how do I learn how to do this
<luckyone> how do the motu's determine what gets built first?
<luckyone> is there a priority?
<luckyone> built/ported
<imbrandon> learn to packages, and become active, and afaik ajmitch is the current f-spot guru
<luckyone> sweet
<imbrandon> luckyone, what do you mean ?
<imbrandon> what gets built first ?
<luckyone> well, I assume development on everything that makes a distrobution happens pretty much all the time
<luckyone> and you can port everythign
<luckyone> so you probably have to say, hey - we *need* to make this available
<luckyone> this can wait
<imbrandon> umm kinda , its a little like that and a little not
<luckyone> cool
<luckyone> how do I learn to package properly
<luckyone> I can build debs
<luckyone> but I have hosed my system before
<imbrandon> check out the packageing guide , hand out in here and scavage "work" that needs to be done and pick it up as you go, the more you do the more you'll get a feel for how things work
<imbrandon> !packageguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<imbrandon> ^^ good start
<luckyone> sweet
<imbrandon> i havent read it in a while but iirc http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU has some good info too
<luckyone> I love our documentation btw
<luckyone> the doc team does excellent work
<imbrandon> yup they do , special as hard worked as they are and 99% volenteers ;)
<imbrandon> +y
<luckyone> yeah
<imbrandon> i mean /ANY/ area of the distro has its rough edges but those guys do fantastic for the most part
<luckyone> everything I have read works and looks great
<luckyone> it is much easier to read than man pages
<imbrandon> ;)
<luckyone> there is something about monotype that turns peopel off
<luckyone> sorry - i am learning to type again with my new wedding ring
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> newly wed, dont get sucked into the time consuming {k,x,ed}ubuntu .... hehe ask LaserJock, "he should /divorce/ his computer"
<imbrandon> lol just teasin
<luckyone> hehe
<luckyone> I am ditching my wow habbit
<luckyone> ;)
<luckyone> and I bought her some Ubuntu gear
<Fujitsu> Hm. LyX is currently uninstallable due to a dependency on xdg-utils, which was built fine 5 days ago, but the binary never appeared. Any idea why it's not appeared?
<Fujitsu> Ah. It's still sitting in NEW. How silly.
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: you back from work already?
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: had to go to uni first
<Burgundavia> ah
<Hobbsee> work in 2 hours
<crimsun> wow, a sponsor. backlog
<crimsun> s/\.//
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hmmm?  what, we need to do more sponsorships?
<crimsun> yeah, I'm working through them
<crimsun> this work thing is getting in the way of ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> crimsun: which sponsors are these, sorry?
<Hobbsee> you can always leave them for a while, imbrandon will do them
<crimsun> ones to which ubuntu-*-sponsors are subbed
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> well, leave some of them - you dont have to do them all
<Fujitsu> Wow. 23 to go...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: you really need to get the sound stuff in as much working configuration as possible.
<Hobbsee> we can probably handle the rest
<crimsun> no, but stuff queued in my inbox makes me HATE life.
<crimsun> eh, what sound stuff now?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i thought you were in charge of sound stuff, in general
<Hobbsee> i dont know of particular bugs that are a mustfix
<crimsun> not in charge of, but I might be the most visible
<Hobbsee> true
<AnAnt> when does the approved MOTU packages get uploaded to the repos ?
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: the ones on REVU or what?
<AnAnt> yeah
<AnAnt> the ones in REVU
<Hobbsee> as long as someone remembers to upload them, they go and sit in NEW until they get processed.
<Hobbsee> which can be anywhere from an hour or two to weeks
<AnAnt> processed = ?
<Fujitsu> Until one of the archive admins actually uploads them.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: sorry about the delay, I'm working through the queue
<AnAnt> oh ok
<Fujitsu> Delay? Delay to what?
<crimsun> the u*-sponsors processing delay
<Fujitsu> No need to apologise. There are more important things to do than that. It shouldn't be top priority :)
<AnAnt> ok, I need help in packaging: what is the copyright year ?
<crimsun> (clearing the queue being important due to the proximity to feature freeze)
<AnAnt> is there a way to mention patches in the changelog ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, the year(s) of copyright mentioned in COPYING, or so.
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, just mention that they have been added.
<Fujitsu> crimsun, 17 days is a while...
<Fujitsu> But I should get on with dealing with the rest of those merges...
<Fujitsu> What's the correct use of the motureviewers team?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: spoken truly like someone fresh to the release cycle (no offense meant, of course, but 17 days is _crunch time_)
<Fujitsu> I guess. But it's not tooo bad.
<crimsun> well, no, it's not like my vlc uploads up to the last minute prior to archive freeze for breezy, no...
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<Fujitsu> There was an ubiquity upload 3 or 4 minutes before FF :)
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: I got this in a review "please name the patches, so they are grepable"
* Hobbsee takes one
<AnAnt> what is meant by that ?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, taking a what?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, did you give the packages descriptive names?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: taking a sponsorship request
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: I got 2 patches 01_descript.dpatch & 02_makefiles.dpatch
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: there is that moodle fix
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, you need to say something like:
<Fujitsu>  * Added 01_descript.dpatch, to [insert what change that patch makes here] .
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia, what about it?
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: sponsorship requiset stuff
<Fujitsu> I think that should have probably gone to ubuntu-universe-sponsors, actually.
<AnAnt> what is the correct FSF address ?
<AnAnt> where can I find it ?
<crimsun> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
<AnAnt> regarding the copyright year
<AnAnt> the author seems to have just copied the COPYING file as is without changing it
<AnAnt> and there are many years there
<AnAnt> Copyright (C) 1989, 1991 Free Software Foundation <= is that it ?
<Fujitsu> Are people who have already done merges for Edgy likely to update those merges? There are 154 of them...
<crimsun> then you need to do the legwork and insert the relevant active years.
<AnAnt> what is relevant active years ?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: "maybe".
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: probably not
<Hobbsee> yeah, maybe
* Hobbsee has done most of hers
<crimsun> AnAnt: the year(s) in which the author(s) wrote the program
<AnAnt> crimsun: how can I know that ?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: if it's any indication, you can usually count on one hand the number of truly active MOTU
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I've noticed that not too many are particularly active.
<Fujitsu> Maybe you need some more :P
<crimsun> "real life".
<Fujitsu> Real life. What a silly concept.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh.
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: I don't understand your question
<AnAnt> what merges ?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: feel free to step up :)
<crimsun> AnAnt: read the cvs changelog(s)
<imbrandon> crimsun, i've been trying to help but the *-universe ones are mostly sync's that are left ( 22 of them ) waiting on archive
<imbrandon> brb
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, I don't think I'd succeed, and being embarrassed in front of the TB is not high on my agenda at the moment.
<AnAnt> crimsun: no dates in changelogs, no CVS !
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: well, yeah, but you can still do an awful lot of merges and get them sponsored
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, you'll have to ask upstream, then.
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: doh, he doesn't answer my emails
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, true. I've done about 50 merges/syncs so far, not much in the scheme of things, with over 1000 packages with changes...
<crimsun> Fujitsu: every single package counts.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, yea it adds up fast
<imbrandon> every little bit helps
<Fujitsu> I suppose so.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, can I please borrow your stick of DOOM for use on my parents?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe
<Hobbsee> you can try
<Fujitsu> I'm now stuck on 28.8kbps until the end of the month, because I've exceeded my download limit.
<Fujitsu> 1GB.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> *ouch*
<Hobbsee> you really need to get a higher limit
<Fujitsu> I do.
<crimsun> interestingly enough, I'm on 28.8 kbps dialup.
<Fujitsu> $15 extra will get 12GB on peak, 24GB off peak.
<Fujitsu> But Nooooo.
<imbrandon> crimsun, wow
<Fujitsu> crimsun, why?
<crimsun> out of range for dsl & cable
<Fujitsu> I'd be a lot more functional if I could download things feasibly :(
<Fujitsu> crimsun, how do you survive?
<crimsun> I use well-connected shells.
<Fujitsu> Although I've learnt to survive on 28.8kbps for two thirds of the time.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, there /was/ life before the internet you know ;)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe, yeah.
<imbrandon> yea a shell account for irc / building is a must on 28.8k i would think'
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, I doubt it.
<imbrandon> heya dholbach
<Fujitsu> IRC uses up most of my bandwidth.
<Fujitsu> And I can sometimes download a 200 or so kilobyte file without something dieing.
* Hobbsee fixes two different bugs at once
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<imbrandon> ;)
* Fujitsu watches Hobbsee get the changes into the wrong packages.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey imbrandon, hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> argh!  bashisms.  rottten things.
<Fujitsu> Afternoon, dholbach.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, yup.
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach in greeting
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, I love 'em.
<Fujitsu> Which packages?
<dholbach> hiya Fujitsu
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee back
<crimsun> Fujitsu: you may as well just strip the php4 stuff from the Dependencies, since it's all in universe, and the point is to not drag in extra universe stuff
<crimsun> Fujitsu: (RE: 59472)
<Fujitsu> crimsun, OK. I'll do so.
<crimsun> thanks.
* Hobbsee builds it again.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: supertux
<Fujitsu> Ah. A big package.
<Fujitsu> Silly graphics.
<Fujitsu> Too big.
<Hobbsee> not that big :P
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice if there was a `download size' column on MoM :P
<AnAnt> where do I put copyright year ?
<Fujitsu> SuperTux has graphics, and is bigging that a few hundred KiB, so is big.
<Fujitsu> *bigger than
<AnAnt> I seen example copyright files, and I can't see it anywhere
<Fujitsu> I can't type in this cold :(
<thom> Fujitsu: it's dropped below 20? :P
<AnAnt> k, found it
<Fujitsu> It hasn't reached above 20 for more than 2 days in a couple of months :P
<Hobbsee> right.  one uploaded.
<crimsun> rockin'
* Hobbsee waits for the other one to build.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: are you taking care of quotlibet stuff?
<crimsun> I keep an eye out, sure. I'm not going to ask for 0.23.1 to be synced, because there are some important fixes post-0.23.1.
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> mlind has already requested it
<Fujitsu> crimsun, patch is uploading...
<Fujitsu> Done.
* Fujitsu continues to fume.
<Fujitsu> What a waste of cable internet this is.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Fujitsu> It is!
<Fujitsu> Got better speeds when we were on dial-up, and that was much cheaper too.
<Hobbsee> yay. that built.
<Fujitsu> Stupid parents :(
* Hobbsee merges that too
<Fujitsu> Merging my parents? :P
<Fujitsu> Now, if I can convince my parents to spend that extra $15 a month within the next few days, I'll be able to merge 24/7 from next week, and remove the nasty numbers of merges that are remaining...
* Fujitsu plots.
<Fujitsu> Do we really have to request syncs for packages without Ubuntu changes?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: since the autosyncer got turned off, yes.
<Fujitsu> That's annoying...
<AnAnt> anyone here available to review a package ?
<Fujitsu> Thankyou Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: no problems
<Hobbsee> crimsun: in vi, how do i get it to delete from where the current cursor is, to the top of the file?
<Hobbsee> i know down is dG
<Fujitsu> d1G
<Fujitsu> I think that should do.
<Fujitsu> Because G will go the last line, and 1G will go to line 1.
<Hobbsee> ahh...that's it, thanks
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<AnAnt> dgg ?
<crimsun> yes, d1G
<Fujitsu> dgg also works.
<AnAnt> cool !
<crimsun> perhaps in vim
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<crimsun> it definitely doesn't work in nvi.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh...
<thom> yeah, gg is a vim thing
<AnAnt> k
<AnAnt> may someone review this: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3086
<AnAnt> I need to discuss something, that package has an executable with setuid permission, which makes lintian & linda complain
<AnAnt> yet it needs to +s to work
<AnAnt> so any thoughts about this ?
<AnAnt> ?
<Fujitsu> I really like the new merge workflow.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
(crimsun/#ubuntu-motu) I always check the actual bug report before I do any work. For instance, with all these queued and several of us touching the queue simultaneously, I want the race window as small as possible.
(Hobbsee/#ubuntu-motu) true
* dholbach hugs crimsun
(crimsun/#ubuntu-motu) moins daniel
(StevenK/#ubuntu-motu) crimsun: Hell, you're like a rocket-powered chipmunk when it comes to dealing with those bugs.
<crimsun> that makes geser and Fujitsu the crazy ones ;)
<Fujitsu> Why?
<crimsun> you're filing them
<Fujitsu> There must surely be more.
<crimsun> (crazy there should be interpreted for speed, not mental state)
<Fujitsu> I hope so :P
* Mithrandir wonders who he can trick into packaging up nspluginwrapper
<Fujitsu> How bad is it?
<Mithrandir> I wouldn't think it'd be bad at all, really.
<Fujitsu> It sounds like it'd be very useful.
<Mithrandir> yup
<AnAnt> what is nspluginwrapper ?
<Mithrandir> AnAnt: http://www.gibix.net/dokuwiki/en:projects:nspluginwrapper
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: are you gauvainpocentek@yahoo.fr ?
<Fujitsu> That's Gloubiboulga :)
<Mithrandir> AnAnt: not last time I checked, no.  My French is non-existent.
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: ok, thanks
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: that hasn't been packaged before, right ?
<Mithrandir> AnAnt: not that I know of, no.
* Plug isn't wrapped in any NS!
<AnAnt> Mithrandir: is that a library or a single binary ?
<Mithrandir> AnAnt: for dh-make?  library, probably.
<AnAnt> I tried making a library before & failed
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: are you going to work on it ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, probably not.
<Fujitsu> I've got no non-i386 machine around, and I'm in no position to download much.,
<AnAnt> what the non-i386 macine for ?
<Fujitsu> I believe the point of nspluginwrapper is to allow use of i386 plugins on non-i386 architectures.
<AnAnt> oh
<Mithrandir> it is.
<AnAnt> I don't have non-i386 machine either
<crimsun> TheMuso: / Fujitsu: did you verify that the previous Ubuntu delta for soundconverter (namely adding python-all [adding python2.5] ) is valid?
<Fujitsu> It works, and I presume it's OK, because TheMuso did it first.
<crimsun> works with python2.4 and python2.5?
<slomo_> crimsun: any news on my ymfpci bug? ;)
<Fujitsu> I haven't tested python2.5... But I'll check it.
<crimsun> slomo_: I've been away from alsa for a bit, will check this week
<Fujitsu> soundconverter dies with python2.5, unable to find pygtk...
<crimsun> uh huh. :)
<Fujitsu> I don't see how that change could have ever been valid, as there's no pyGTK for 2.5...
<Fujitsu> Thanks for those, crimsun :)
<crimsun> the python2.5 part should be fixed when pygtk is rebuilt
<Fujitsu> I don't see why it needed python-all, python (>= 2.3) should have been fine... I should have thought about this before I did that merge >_<
<ajmitch> evening
<Fujitsu> Hi, ajmitch.
<Fujitsu> Is anybody available to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3084
<Fujitsu> *?
<Fujitsu> crimsun: ping.
<xerxas> Hi
<xerxas> is the complete telepathy suit packaged?
<xerxas> suite
<xerxas> I think there's only cohoba and telepathy-python
<xerxas> I don't see Telepathy-SIP , nor -MSN , nor -IRC (nor -Wilde )
<xopher> Hi. How can I automate building of packages, when what I want to do is download the debianized source from a site when its updated, then build it with pbuilder, and after that upload them to my repository.. Any suggestions?
<shawarma> xopher: wget, pbuilder, wput, trigger-repo-update-script?
<xopher> Ill look into that, thanks
<xerxas> slomo,  do you know the state of telepathy stuff in edgy ?
<xerxas> (Hi slomo )
<slomo> xerxas: better ask dholbach :)
<xerxas> slomo,  done,  but he is away
<elmargol> is telepathy a bitlbee clone?
<slomo> elkbuntu: telepathy.freedesktop.org
<slomo> xerxas: well, some parts are already there, some not... but things are progressing :)
<xerxas> slomo,  I saw that
<xerxas> I installed gablled this week end
<xerxas> but don't see tapioca, neither telepathy-msn  ....
<xerxas> slomo,  can I help for that ?
* elkbuntu pushes the comment over to elmargol
<xerxas> (at least, try to help )
<slomo> xerxas: sure... but better talk to dholbach, i'll get into this next week and try to do all the missing parts ;)
<xerxas> slomo,  not too fast please !
<xerxas> I'm getting tired of not being able to contribute
<xerxas> :)
<xerxas> slomo,  or can you direct me to easy things to do , that doesn't necesarly interest me
<xerxas> but I can help with
<xerxas> slomo, I have an edgy running !
<slomo> xerxas: sorry, i have to reboot now and fix some things... seems like my filesystem exploded :(
<xerxas> slomo,  np
<xerxas> just, remember, I don't have plenty of time, but I have some spare time
<xerxas> and I want to help , contribute, learn ...
<xerxas> so get back to me, or I'll get back to you ! :)
<slomo> xerxas: telepathy would be a nice start i guess
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> python ...
<xerxas> cool stuff
<xerxas> modern
<slomo> *shrug*
<slomo> anyway... fixing filesystem now :) brb
<xopher> What would you recommend using for creating / maintaining a repository?
<thom> apt-ftparchive or mini-dinstall
<StevenK> mini-dinstall seems to get confused incredibly easily in my experience.
<xopher> Failed to fetch: 302 found - What does that mean really? And how can I get rid of it? My repo works for me now but not for anyone else :)
<StevenK> 302 Found is a redirect
<StevenK> Apt doesn't like redirects
<xopher> So how do I get rid of it..
<xopher> What does it mean? It's trying to redirect you or?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<xopher> Anyone one amd64 here that would like to confirm if my repository works? [ deb http://koti.mbnet.fi/xopher/ dapper main-amd64 ] 
<xopher> s/one/on
<trappist> xopher: apt-get update works.  is there something you'd like me to install from it?
<xopher> trappist, so that means the 302 error is gone? :) If you dont have the latest ones already you can try the compiz packages
<trappist> compiz-core installs fine
<xopher> great
<welshbyte> hello
<xerxas> Is there a motu arround here ?
<xerxas> I have a problem creating a package with debhelper
<xerxas> in debian/rules section install I see that :
<xerxas> # Add here commands to install the package into debian/icmptx.
<xerxas> but don't know what to add
<bddebian> Heya welshbyte
<welshbyte> hey bddebian
<xerxas_> did you get my last message before It disconnected?
<xerxas_> ("but I don't know what to add" )
<bddebian> xerxas_: $(MAKE) install ?
<xerxas_> bddebian,  it's alredy in
<bddebian> There ya go
<xerxas_> I have an error building the package with pbuilder
<xerxas_> seems to be on dh_installdirs
<xerxas_> I didn't specify where to install the program
<bddebian> Do you have a icpmtx.dirs or dirs file in debian/ ?
<xerxas_> and the Makefile doesn't have an install rule (the upstream makefile )
<xerxas_> yes
<xerxas_> I have a dirs file
<bddebian> Oh. There's no make install target?
<xerxas_> no
<xerxas_> should I write one ?
<xerxas_> xerxas@dready:~/contrib/icmptx/debhelper/icmptx-0.01/debian$ cat dirs
<xerxas_> usr/bin
<xerxas_> usr/sbin
<xerxas_> bddebian,  I should add an install rule in the upstream Makefile  ?
<xerxas_> then re-run debuild -S ?
<xerxas_> right ?
<bddebian> xerxas_: How does upstream tell you to install it?
<xerxas_> what does my install rule should look like ?
<xerxas_> upstream seems to use ./
<xerxas_> to run programs
<xerxas_> bddebian, Ok , I think I found the solution
<xerxas_> I'm building icmptx, ip over icmp tunnel
<xerxas_> there's a package called nstx, ip over dns tunnel
<xerxas_> In debian/rules of nstx I see that:         # Add here commands to install the package into debian/nstx.
<xerxas_>         install nstxd -D $(CURDIR)/debian/nstx/usr/sbin/nstxd
<xerxas_>         install nstxcd -D $(CURDIR)/debian/nstx/usr/sbin/nstxcd
<xerxas_> so I should do the same with icmptx probably
<xerxas_> rifht ?
<xerxas_>  right ?
<bddebian> xerxas_: You can do that, yes
<xerxas_> the re-run debuild -S ?
<bddebian> add -sa if you plan on uploading to REVU
<xerxas_> what is -sa ?
<xerxas_> do I have right upload on revu ?
<xerxas_> or should I be granted for it ?
<welshbyte> xerxas_: you just need to join the ubuntu-universe-contributors launchpad team to upload to REVU
<xerxas_> how do I join it ?
<welshbyte> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-universe-contributors/+join
<welshbyte> read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU for more information
<xerxas_> ok
<xerxas_> thanks
<xerxas_> "GPGKey has been added to the REVU keyring"
<xerxas_> if it's on launchpad, it's in revu ?
<welshbyte> essentially, yes
<welshbyte> when you join that team
<xerxas_> ok
<xerxas_> need to go home
<xerxas_> will continue at home
<xerxas_> but the package have been built
<xerxas_> just need to check it work on my edgy system
<xerxas_> thanks
<xerxas_> bye
<FunnyLookinHat> Myth TV .20 released.   :)
<phanatic> good afternoon
<Adri2000> revu day is always friday ?
<dholbach> good night
<bddebian> Gnight dholbach
<Sp4rKy> hi guiys
<Sp4rKy> -i
<LaserJock> hi
<Sp4rKy> does anyone knows a good help for using debconf for asked end-user about something ?
<bddebian> Heya Sp4rKy, LaserJock
<Sp4rKy> LaserJock: o/
<Sp4rKy> hi bddebian :)
<LaserJock> Sp4rKy: there is a reference
<LaserJock> hmm, I'll have to dig it up
<Sp4rKy> ,k
<Sp4rKy> do you have a link ?
<LaserJock> Sp4rKy: http://www.fifi.org/doc/debconf-doc/tutorial.html I think
<Sp4rKy> perfect :)
<Sp4rKy> thx
<matid> Hi. Can any MOTU reviewer take a look at bug 53906
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53906 in video-dvdrip "dvdrip should depends on libgdk-pixbuf-perl" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53906
<matid> ?
<matid> There is a quick fix, debdiff attached.
<matid> The change is needed, because one of the dependencies has been renamed
<stevenB> ppracer questions?
<stevenB> I have a gimp pallete I'd like to contribute to ppracer-gimp-dev.  Is this the right place to discuss that?
<Plug> morning REVUers :)
<stevenB> hello!
<Plug> hi there
<superm1> Hi guys, I was wondering if there is already someone working on getting some packages for mythtv-0.20 into REVU for Edgy.  I have started to work on a packaging that was updated for 0.20, but will hatl work if there is already someone taking over this task
<superm1> *halt
<Plug> hmm
<Plug> I saw a launchpad job about that yesterday
<Plug> from some time ago, however
<Plug> are you one of the people who regularly releases mythtv-svn debs?
<superm1> I had made two releases
<superm1> and then stopped because I couldn't keep up with work and school
<superm1> but I'd like to at least get another release up to 0.20 out
<superm1> I was hoping that one of us who regularly try to get debs out could actually get something into REVU though in hopes of making it into edgy soon enough
<superm1> even if its not me
<crimsun> superm1: please coordinate w/ FunnyLookinHat, bddebian, and the MOTUMedia team
<bddebian> superm1: We can wait for Debian Multimedia to do it :-)
<superm1> okay, have you heard from the group lately?  I haven't kept up with their releases
<superm1> are they at least getting started, or possibly need a hand in it?
<bddebian> Dunno about .20.  I can't even get .19 synced from them :-(
<crimsun> why not?
<superm1> sigh...
<bddebian> crimsun: I guess the archive admins don't have the time or are afraid of license issues or some such
<superm1> is the current maintainer assigned to it, mdz on debian multimedia, or were you planning on switching the maintainer to be the debian multimedia team?
<crimsun> bddebian: eh, it's already in multiverse, so I don't _think_ that's the culprit [but I could be wrong] .
<Plug> mdz hasn't been involved for some time
<Plug> debian-multimedia is Christian Marrilat
<superm1> that's what I was thinking
<crimsun> your sync request (bug 56536) doesn't appear to adhere to the new sync guidelines.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56536 in mythtv "[debian-multimedia]  mythtv 0.19-0.10" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56536
<crimsun> (e.g., no indication whether Ubuntu changes can be discarded, no upstream changelog entries, etc.)
<Plug> bug 58212 was the one I saw
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58212 in mythtv "Build (and include) mythtv-0.20 for Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58212
<Plug> and you've seen that already superm1
<superm1> Yea I was one of the last posts on there, but I didn't read the entire commenting
<bddebian> crimsun: .19 is in multiverse?
<crimsun> mythtv | 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources
<crimsun> I would reject 56536
<superm1> crimsun, at this point, who needs to confirm whether ubuntu changes can be discarded and such to sync from debian-multimedia then?
<crimsun> then instead of spewing trash all over 58212, please actually make it a valid sync request.
<crimsun> superm1: anyone can testify that a straight import of the source package builds, installs/upgrades/removes, and functions correctly, but a MOTU has to ACK it.
<superm1> so at this point, what is the best way to go about this?  Talk to Merrilat, and help him get 0.20 sources ready?  And then figure out what can be stripped from ubuntu patchset, and then talk to a MOTU?
<crimsun> yes, and prior to asking for an ACK please verify that said source package builds, installs/upgrades/removes, and functions correctly.
<superm1> On edgy or dapper?
<superm1> at the point
<crimsun> you'll need a pbuilder/sbuild log, a debdiff, and a screenshot of the correctly functioning 0.20
<crimsun> not dapper at all unless you want it backported.
<superm1> Well I'd  like to be able to, but I think that's a better thought for later
<crimsun> right, focusing on edgy will be more productive
<superm1> I'll try to get in contact with Christian then
<superm1> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<stevenB> I have a gimp pallette I'd like to contribute to ppracer.  How do I go about doing that?
<crimsun> speak w/ ppracer upstream proper
<crimsun> (that way all distros & bsds benefit)
<stevenB> you mean talk to the debian or ppracer folks?
<crimsun> upstream upstream (the latter)
<stevenB> what about the planetpenguin-racer-extras package?  The upstream people seem to have disappeared.
<crimsun> the upstream proper for ppracer?
<stevenB> the hompage: http://tuxracer.fubaby.com/courses.php hasn't been updated for years
<stevenB> the extras package is seperate from ppracer
<crimsun> if you want it in ppracer proper, talk with ppracer upstream proper
<stevenB> sorry. I wasn't clear.  I have two seperate suggestions, one for ppracer proper, and one for ppracer-extras
<crimsun> I'm not sure what you're asking regarding planetpenguin-racer-extras
<stevenB> several courses in planetpenguin-racer-extras are broken.
<crimsun> if they can be fixed, we can apply said fixes locally and push back upstream
<stevenB> ok.  how do I help with that?
<crimsun> do you have fixes for said brokenness?
<stevenB> yes
<crimsun> then generate a debdiff against the current edgy source package and attach it to a bug filed against the source package.
<stevenB> ok.  Thanks for your help and patience
<crimsun> np
<bddebian> crimsun: How come you never have any time for me? :'-(
<bddebian> :-)
<crimsun> I made time yesterday; you went to sleep.
<bddebian> Heh, good out :)
<crimsun> (fwiw I did stay up to process ubuntu-universe-sponsors)
<bddebian> Good man
<crimsun> in any case, I'll try to be around this evening
<bddebian> No worries, apparently pygi has no patience for me anymore :-)
<bddebian> Later folks
<crimsun> bye
<superm1> Crimsun, just spoke with Christian.  He says that that he has begun work on packaging 0.20 packages already, and didn't need help/ will release when ready.  Would it still be a good idea for me to test his 0.19 packages in and edgy pbuilder to get those into edgy if the 0.20 doesn't make it in time you think?
<crimsun> no, it makes no sense to work on outdated packages.
<crimsun> work-> "try getting into multiverse"
<superm1> ah I see.
<superm1> Ok, I'll watch out for when he's finished and throw them into an edgy pbuilder once I see the new versions then.  Speak with ya then.
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-12
<grexk> morning everyone
<Fujitsu> Morning.
<grexk> aga ni js
<jsgotangco> grexk: working from home
<grexk> hehee
<jsgotangco> grexk: have to make a school run in a few minutes see you in half an hour
<grexk> ok
<huats_> i am cross posting with #ubuntu-desktop... but may be this a the right place to ask for some help
<huats_> sorry to bother all of you... but I am a newbie, and I want to help... Right now i try to package a python soft.... but I don't see where to start. I mean, I've use dh_make to create the first septs. But I am not really sure how to make my Makefile...
<Fujitsu> The upstream version should already have an installation mechanism...
<zul> ajmitch: around?
<ajmitch> no
<ryanakca> erm... What do I add to debian/control for a LGPL (I usually copy paste when it's GPL from the packaging guide)
<welshbyte> ryanakca: you mean debian/copyright?
<ryanakca> yes, oops
<ryanakca> typo
<welshbyte> there's probably an LGPL summary similar to the GPL one somewhere, i doubt it's very different
* welshbyte decides he's sleepy enough for bed
<welshbyte> g'night
<bddebian> Heya gang
* imbrandon yawns , hows it going MOTU's
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon
* ryanakca patiently waits for his iconset package to upload to REVU before bugging a MOTU
<Hobbsee> lol
* imbrandon hides before it gets uploaded
<ryanakca> what is REVU on anywais? dialup?!?!?
<Hobbsee> usually
<imbrandon> heh dinner time bbiab
<Hobbsee> it only updates every 5 min, iirc
<Hobbsee> hey seth
<crimsun> are you making fun of my 28.8 kbps dialup?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: heh... lucky you... still uploading
<ryanakca> crimsun: as a matter o'fact I am :P
<ryanakca> lol
<bddebian> heh
<crimsun> yeah, well, see if I pay any attention to you.
<ryanakca> fine! I will :P
<ryanakca> lol
<crimsun> ;p
<seth> hi hi Hobbsee
<ryanakca> "Uploading via ftp kde-icons-crystal-diamond_2.0.orig.tar.gz: " has been running for the past three minutes
<ryanakca> and yes... I complain a lot :D
<crimsun> yeah, well, don't even start. It takes me 30 minutes to download 5 megs.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you are uploading it to revu, right?   and it's likely that your upload speed is slow
<Hobbsee> it's fast when i upload from imbrandon's machine
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: yeah... but you aren't sending 20mb, eh?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: well, yeah.  not usually.
* Hobbsee has uploaded 18mb orig.tar.gz's from there before
<ryanakca> most of the time, upload to revu is fast
<Hobbsee> needless to say, i didnt do it over my connection
<Fujitsu> Gah.
<Fujitsu> This ash211 character is going around assigning all my ubuntu-universe-sponsors bugs to MOTU.
<crimsun> beat the crikey out of him/her.
<crimsun> (pardon the violence)
<ryanakca> lol
<crimsun> sorry, simplying being near checkinstall makes me very upset.
<crimsun> (and destroys my grammar)
<Hobbsee> hmmm?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: and why are you near it?
<bddebian> heh
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<crimsun> someone in #ubuntu wondered why a checkinstalled gtk theme wasn't working.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hah.  right.
* Hobbsee prefers yada.
<Hobbsee> that's still more evil :P
<Hobbsee> checkinstall *sometimes* works, after all.
<Hobbsee> oh, speaking of which.  what's a good console-based download accelerator?
<ryanakca> why do you need checkinstall for a GTK theme? I used to be able to just drag and drop the link on the install button... back in the days of un-enlightenment... *cough*
<Hobbsee> apparently there are lots better alternatives than prozilla
<crimsun> ryanakca: people LOVE crack.
<ryanakca> CGET I think is one...
<imbrandon> wget ?
<jsgotangco> lol
<imbrandon> and a good connection ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> typo
<Hobbsee> wget doesnt do threading
<ajmitch> hi
<imbrandon> most server dont allow more than one connection from a single ip anyhow so it dosent matter much
<imbrandon> s/server/servers
<ryanakca> just a second... I'll find you some... FF extension supports lots of them
<imbrandon> ff == console based ? hehe
* Hobbsee hugs ajmitch in greeting
<ryanakca> imbrandon: no
<imbrandon> ryanakca, [20:59]  <Hobbsee> oh, speaking of which.  what's a good console-based download accelerator?
* ajmitch hugs Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch
<ryanakca> imbrandon: but it CAN use console based download accelerators...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: bigpond does.  where do you think i get my ISO's from?
<ryanakca> just like it can use KDE based ones (KGET)
<ryanakca> (If I'm being ignorant, feel free to point it out)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: cURL
<imbrandon> heh i still fail to see how firefox comes into the picture but that may be my ignorance while i wait for my noodles to cook
<Hobbsee> right
<ryanakca> imbrandon: FlashGot, a FF extension can use console-based download accelerators. And yes, FF isn't console based
<ryanakca> http://www.flashgot.net/whats
<imbrandon> ryanakca, ok and ? ( my point was where did firefox even come into the convo hehe )
<imbrandon> ff dosent do much good over ssh ;)
<imbrandon> unless you forward an xsession or soemthing but then i think its still borked iirc becosue ff starts locacly anyhow, but thats a ff bug
<ryanakca> imbrandon: she asked about download managers. I knew of a FF extension that supported a pile of them, so I said wait a second, I'll go get the list of download accelerators... some of them are console based, others no
<ryanakca> imbrandon: have you been around checkinstall as well? It looks like it has the same effects on you as on crimsun
<imbrandon> i HATE checkinstall
<imbrandon> yes
* Laser_away shivers
<ryanakca> bad grammar... checkinstall = ick
<ajmitch> ryanakca: please refrain from using profanity in this channel
<ryanakca> lol
<imbrandon> wb LaserJock
<LaserJock> *grumble*did somebody say "checkinstall"*grumble*
<imbrandon> hrm ..... what to have with my noodles ....
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ryanakca> ajmitch: what? checkinstall is the bestest...
<ryanakca>  (sorry for the profanity, and the obvious sarcasm)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> yay, kick?
<LaserJock> haha
<imbrandon> hahah i was just lookign for the op button
<imbrandon> ;)
* ryanakca twiddles
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* ajmitch is too nice
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<ryanakca> imbrandon: hey!
<imbrandon> i dident know if i was on the access list in here also , was just checking
<imbrandon> heh
<ryanakca> you guys need to get a script that ops kicks deops in a second...
<ryanakca> lol
<LaserJock> I must confess, <the evil that can not be named> was my first experince with source packages
<ajmitch> ryanakca: Hobbsee probably has one
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i do but i just wanted to check and i was being lazy no not msg chanserv access blah blah blah
<ryanakca> I know seveas has one... but it's for XC**t...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i dont, Seveas does.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon's writing one for konvi :)
<micahcowan> Is there information somewhere on why exactly checkinstall sucks? I was under the impression that it was preferable to vanilla make install (haven't used checkinstall yet)
<imbrandon> ryanakca, i've been working on a python port of his chanserv.py for konv
<Seveas> I tried looking at konversation
<Seveas> it hurt too much
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> ;)
<Seveas> stupid dcop mess
<Hobbsee> micahcowan: only slightly.
<ryanakca> well well... since I have all the MOTU awake... anybody mind looking at this iconset? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3094
<imbrandon> konv will use python , perl , bash , what ever, as long as you can dcop from it
<Hobbsee> Seveas: wants to
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: it's based on that one we were talking about in kubuntu-devel the other day
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: oooh, the icons that mysteriously vanished a day later?
<micahcowan> Does checkinstall tend to break or something? Or is it just in comparison to having a real .deb to install?
<ryanakca> yes... they vanished again... he had release 3, I told myself I'd download them in the morning... they were gone...
<Seveas> micahcowan, chances of breakage aren't unrealistic
* Hobbsee looks at it
<imbrandon> micahcowan, both really, checkinstall is ok for YOUR OWN INSTALL but dont EVER EVER EVER EVER distribute a checkinstall deb
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: debhelper needs a versioned dep of >=5, not 4
<ajmitch> imbrandon: 'ok for your own install' is stretching the truth a bit
<Seveas> ajmitch, well, it beats 'sudo make install'
<ajmitch> Seveas: by a slim margin
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ok less evil than ........ well not ok still but better than making and distubing one
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: mind sticking that in as a comment please? I'm going to bed...
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: kk, changed it to "Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 5.0.7)" and "Section: kde"
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: did you check another icon package to get all the other info?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I based that debian/ on kde-icons-crystal's debian/
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<ryanakca> except I used cdbs instead of that evil debhelper
<micahcowan> imbrandon, thanks for the info. I wasn't planning on it. :-)
* fowlduck destroys kde's power thingie with extreme prejudice
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> why?
* ryanakca helps fowlduck out
<Hobbsee> what's it done to you?
<ajmitch> it's kde, need to ask any more?
<fowlduck> it keeps on saying my battery is low
<fowlduck> it's at 90-some percent
<ryanakca> because it starts up on a desktop, despite the fact that I close it every time I log in...
<fowlduck> and today it put me into hibernation
<imbrandon> ryanakca, your not running the latest version then ;)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: pbuilder build installs and works fine...
<fowlduck> when my battery wasn't low
<ryanakca> imbrandon: I upgraded yesterday...
* ryanakca upgrades
<imbrandon> ryanakca, then file a bug, as it isnt supose to and has been fixed
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: ah yes, it likes that.
<fowlduck> Hobbsee: are there known issues with the power right now?
<ryanakca> G'night all
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ther'es a .desktop for it in the /usr/share/autostart
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: yeah.  that it randomly gives messages
<fowlduck> Hobbsee: oh, good, it's not just me
<fowlduck> Hobbsee: is there a way to kill that gracefully?
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: exit it?
<fowlduck> Hobbsee: well, I suppose that's easy enough
<imbrandon> ahh noodles done, hrm what else , choices choices
<Plug> (topic refers to REVU day in the past)
<Hobbsee> hehe, true that
* Hobbsee fixes showimg harder.
<Fujitsu> Anybody feel like reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3084?
<Plug> (and, sorry to pester, but no-one has ever reviewed http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3080 - *sob*)
* Hobbsee is fixing a bug before main freeze.
<ajmitch> poor Plug
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: when is main freeze for knot 3? I need to get a couple of fixes in
<Fujitsu> Wednesday, I believe.
<LaserJock> I just counted 140 packages on revu :/
* Fujitsu checks.
<ajmitch> Plug: why are you restarting avahi-daemon in postinst? :)
<Fujitsu> `As noted on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule, the feature
<Fujitsu> freeze for Edgy is this Thursday, 7th September. It will take effect at
<Fujitsu> the start of the Ubuntu development team meeting, which is at 23:00 UTC.'
<Plug> erm-oops.
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> Wrong one.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that's feature freeze
<Fujitsu> Noted.
<Fujitsu> I copied from the wrong one...
<Plug> Me too! :)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Here we go.
<ajmitch> Plug: also build-dep on debhelper >= 5.0.0 is appreciated
<Plug> ajmitch: you're too good to me
<Fujitsu> Feature freeze from `tomorrow morning', says Tollef, sent 16 hours ago.
<Fujitsu> *Main freeze
<Fujitsu> I'm stuffing everything up now :(
<Plug> This now requires me to $HOME to fix
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch will try & upload fixes tonight if it's not too late
<ajmitch> otherwise we'll just have people live with a broken f-spot for awhile
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: about 16 hours from when i asked last night
<Hobbsee> so you've got today, but not much longer
* Hobbsee looks for a sponsor, if no one else plans to make any changes
<Hobbsee> oh dammit.
<Hobbsee> checksum mismatch, and i already removed the dir.
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<zakame> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey zakame
<Fujitsu> Hi zakame.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: does zhicon build?
<Fujitsu> zhcon, you mean?
<Fujitsu> Yes, it does.
<Hobbsee> yeah that
<Fujitsu> I've ensured they all build, after the gaphor debacle..
<StevenK> Fujitsu: You mean you didn't want Hobbsee disemboweling you?
<Fujitsu> Er, yes.
<Fujitsu> Or anybody else :P
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe.  i only thought of it, as i'd looked at that before.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: got a debdiff between latest debian and ubuntu please?
<Fujitsu> OK, wait a sec.
<Toadstool> evening everybody
<Hobbsee> hey Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi Hobbsee
<Fujitsu> I thought that between Ubuntu and Ubuntu was preferred, except for new upstream versions.
<Fujitsu> Hi Toadstool.
<Toadstool> heya Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: both are good :)
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Then you have upstream changes in the debdiff
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: in fact, with the requestmerge script, both are given.
<Hobbsee> which you then have to comment, but it's sitll better than doing it manually
<StevenK> I prefer Debian -> Ubuntu, since that should smaller and only contain the Ubuntu changes.
<Hobbsee> true that
<StevenK> Should be, damn it all.
<Fujitsu> There are a couple of .po changes. Should I obliterate them?
<StevenK> Depends.
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> The Debian ones are newer.
<Fujitsu> So I'll remove the Ubuntu ones.
<Hobbsee> yeah.
<StevenK> Compare strings too, not just dates.
* Hobbsee wonders if scigraphica will now follow python policy
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, no, should I make it do so?
<Fujitsu> Debian hasn't released a new version.
<StevenK> I've been waiting for Debian to do it, because it means less work for us.
<Fujitsu> OK, Ubuntu's .po seems to have better strings...
<Hobbsee> true that
<Fujitsu> StevenK, yeah..
<Hobbsee> there's a new upstream version too, it seems.
<Fujitsu> The Debian bug was filed more than a month ago.
<Hobbsee> been sitting in debian's bugtracker for 12 days.
* StevenK encourages Hobbsee to not look at Linda's bug page.
<Fujitsu> Why do the .po changes appear, anyway?
<Fujitsu> They're not noted in the changelog anywhere..
<LaserJock> scigraphica?
* ajmitch looks at linda's bug page
<StevenK> ajmitch: Patches welcome.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: sciegraphica is a big pain in the butt
<ajmitch> StevenK: patches require effort
* Fujitsu attaches Debian->Ubuntu debdiff to the zhcon bug.
<ajmitch> reminds me that I have to an upload tonight - closes 6 debian bugs, 1 of which should be RC :)
<StevenK> Heh
* StevenK has been ignoring his Debian packages lately.
<ajmitch> & upload f-spot to debian again to close the RC bug there
<LaserJock> StevenK: me too :/
* ajmitch blames dbus
<Fujitsu> Attached, Hobbsee.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: What did you attach Hobbsee to?
<Fujitsu> Ha. Ha.
* StevenK smirks,
<StevenK> s/\,/./
<Toadstool> I wish I could update my packages but my parents switched off my dev box :/
<Fujitsu> :O
<Fujitsu> How dare they?
<Toadstool> and it's I dont't know how many thousands miles from here :p
<Fujitsu> Why are you not at your dev box?
<imbrandon> heh call them and tell em to turn it back on
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, not everyone sits at their build box ;)
<crimsun> he's in USA (southern california?); his box is in ... France?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Toadstool> crimsun: yep
<Fujitsu> Why are you in the US?
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: work
<Toadstool> well, internship
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<imbrandon> sshable power switches ;)
<Toadstool> hehe
<imbrandon> or just a phone call to the NoC ( parrents in this case )
<imbrandon> hehe
<StevenK> imbrandon: Our UPSes here have a web interface.
<ajmitch> Toadstool: yet for me it seems that the only time my main box crashes is when I'm out of the country
<Toadstool> ajmitch: yeah :/
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: heh, smart.
<Toadstool> I'm gonna call them right now, must be 5 am over there :p
* ajmitch had great fun with his box dying back in march
<imbrandon> StevenK, yea , our power strips we used were telenet-able but not very secure
<imbrandon> so it was off most of the time
<imbrandon> i think there might have been a web interface too but there was someone 24/7 in the colo room so it wasent a big deal just to call them
<imbrandon> and only a 45min trip if absolutely needed
<imbrandon> ( dead hardware )
<Hobbsee> ooh, a whole lot of text @ me
<Fujitsu> ?
<imbrandon> on irc for 7+ days , that has to be a record for me
<StevenK> Hrm.
<Toadstool> at least I was smart enough to move all my vital things (IRC, mails, jabber, IRC, IRC, ...) on the server I rent in Paris
<StevenK> My irssi has been running since August the 17th.
<imbrandon> StevenK, hehe , i have bip connected
<Toadstool> I should set up a buildd or a few pbuilders on it too...
<imbrandon> i thought about setting up a dac like system on my fileserver bit falcon is just too easy to go though all that trubble
<imbrandon> s/bit/but
* ajmitch checks irssi
<imbrandon> would be nice to upload the source to my local file server though and have it just build on 3 arches hehe
<ajmitch> hm, irssi running since june
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> imbrandon has been online since 09/05/2006 07:46:25 PM.
<ajmitch> it's not an on edgy box
<zakame> hmm
<ajmitch> sarge is good for some things still :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> plus irssi you can upgrade without quitting/restarting it
<imbrandon> forgot the command but i seen it in the man
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: building zhcon now, thanks.
<Fujitsu> Thank you :)
<Hobbsee> i had to remember to use your diff instaed of mine :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you building anythign on voyager atm?
<Fujitsu> I think that any possible positive view of translations I might have had before has just been destroyed by this yudit merge.
<imbrandon> yup kde4base and amarok
<imbrandon> why?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you need a fast box to build on :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right...i just looked at how hard it was running
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i know :P
* Hobbsee likes imbrandon's mirror, too
<imbrandon> heh my box build pretty fast but we both seem to be awake and build at the same time alot of the times
<imbrandon> yea it helps having a full apt-mirror on the lan
<Fujitsu> Stupid 20000 lines of .po diff, which is entirely reformatting of the file.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe, yeah.  and it's almsot freeze time, too.
<imbrandon> knot freeze, no biggie
<Fujitsu> There isn't a sane .po differ around, is there?
<StevenK> diff with relevant -C option
<StevenK> ?
<Fujitsu> I mean, the .po changes in yudit are just reformattings of the .po, like splitting long lines.
<Fujitsu> Is there a way to ascertain that other than checking manually?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Not that I can think of.
<Fujitsu> Darn.
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: maybe msgcmp in intltool...
<Toadstool> never used it though
<Hobbsee> carthik: did you see my latest response on -bugsquad?
<Toadstool> there's an #u-bugsquad chan?
<carthik> Thanks Hobbsee
<ajmitch> probably a -bugsquad list which I'm not on
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: no, i meant the mailing list, sorry
<ajmitch> since I'm not special enough :)
<carthik> Toadstool, that was a mailing list she was talking about :)
<Toadstool> oh
<Toadstool> ajmitch: hehe
<carthik> Hobbsee, I will try to find some alternative... gnuplot is the tricky thing...
<Hobbsee> carthik: true that.  i'd ask, anyway
* ajmitch wonders if he should join bugsquad
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: probably not.  you're already in -qa
<Toadstool> ajmitch: it's just a bunch of weirdos wandering around malone with no real purpose, look there's Hobbsee, me, ... :p
* Toadstool ducks
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I mean the list
<ajmitch> not the team
<Hobbsee> ah
<ajmitch> whether it'll be another list that I subscribe to & ignore
<Toadstool> :)
<carthik> ajmitch, there have a grand total of ....4.... threads so far... :)
<carthik> allow me my exaggeration... but that is close to the truth, probably
<Toadstool> alright, low traffic, I should subscribe too
<Hobbsee> yeah, i was suprised to see anything from it
<Fujitsu> As was I.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: zhcon uploaded
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<ajmitch> carthik: ah, very important for me to subscribe then
<Toadstool> hmm, for packages which are in sid but not in edgy, I just have to ask for a "sync", right?
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: yep
<Toadstool> ok
<Hobbsee> use the requestsync script
<Toadstool> I have my own mail template ;)
<Toadstool> Gloubiboulga: hey \o/
<Hobbsee> that works too
<Hobbsee> hey Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hey Toadstool :)
<Gloubiboulga> hi Hobbsee
<imbrandon> ahhh finaly, i "fixed" Hobbsee's edgybuild script ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how so?
<StevenK> imbrandon: nice 19 ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's using ccache now or something?
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> haha
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: zhcon? which version?
<imbrandon> StevenK, http://pastebin.ca/167610
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: the one on the merge page
* Fujitsu locates these famed request{merge,sync} scripts.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: #55700 is verified build- and installable?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: w.u.c/DeveloperResources
<StevenK> Hah
<Hobbsee> bug 55700
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55700 in scigraphica "apt-get build-dep scigraphica fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55700
<Hobbsee> i've never seen that message
<Hobbsee> clearlyi dont watch it
<StevenK> imbrandon: I have a pdebuild wrapper for that sort of thing
<StevenK> ... But why would you replace python2.4-numeric with python-dev?!
<Fujitsu> crimsun, I've installed, built, and used it. It works :)
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<StevenK> python-numeric is different and special.
<Fujitsu> What?
<Fujitsu> I didn't...
<Fujitsu> I think the comment I left was wrong.
<StevenK> Oh right, then I won't kill you.
* StevenK grins evilly.
<Fujitsu> Er, yeah, I'm not that silly.
<Fujitsu> But if I do do something wrong, feel free to kill me in any way you want.
<crimsun> you meant s/2\.4//
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> Oops >_<
<freeflying_> wengophone is broken, unmet libraw1394-5
<Fujitsu> crimsun, I note when you merged xzoom last (for edgy), you kept changes to the Makefile to fix Xorg 7.1 building, when it built fine anyway.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: sure, override 'em
<Fujitsu> I thought so.
<Fujitsu> That was on one of my notes to check :)
<Fujitsu> They're slowly being reduced...
<imbrandon> StevenK, heh i should nice 19 it, hehe, i was trying to play UO today and then "someone" started to build hehe
<StevenK> Hah
<Fujitsu> You also changed a build-dep from xutils to imake... Is that also OK to override?
<Fujitsu> I can't see why that would have been done..
<StevenK> imbrandon: Even nice 19 will affect you, I suspect.
<imbrandon> StevenK, yea and i dont use this for musch else but irc and building anyhow so no biggie ;)
<imbrandon> plus nice 19 would effect my builds too
<imbrandon> ;/
<crimsun> Fujitsu: it's ok to override now, yes.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: xutils is part of imake now?  or the other way around?
<StevenK> if [ $USER = "hobbsee" ] ; then CMD="nice 19 " ; fi
<crimsun> at the time we hadn't synced with Debian's X.Org xutils-dev
<StevenK> $CMD pbuilder ...
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks.
<StevenK> imbrandon: I shouldn't give you ideas.
<imbrandon> hehehe
<Hobbsee> crimsun: can you do me a favour please?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yes, you shouldnt.  remember that i'll see you next week
<crimsun> Hobbsee: depends on the favour.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: :-P
<Hobbsee> crimsun: can you upload http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kdenetwork.debdiff for me please?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: sure, sec.
<imbrandon> hah i hadent even thought about $USER heheh , but i'll be nice ;)
<Hobbsee> otherwise i really would have to start using StevenK's machine - and figure it out first.
<imbrandon> heh
<StevenK> Hobbsee: I've shown you how, I can do it again..
<imbrandon> BTW if someone would be nice to give my ssh/pbuilder access on a ppc i would be gratefull ;)
<imbrandon> s/my/me
<imbrandon> mine is toooooo dog slow to build on and in OSX 3/4 of the time
* StevenK waves a few .debian.org machines at imbrandon.
<imbrandon> StevenK, you can use those to build ?
<seth> any MOTU care to peek at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3092 for a second? It's not a new package, and I'm the maintainer... just a new upstream version
<StevenK> imbrandon: Sure.
<imbrandon> StevenK, as in something that wont go into the archive
<imbrandon> wow
<imbrandon> i thought about sf.net's build farm but those arent linux on the ppc's
<Hobbsee> seth: arent you a MOTU yourself?
<seth> Hobbsee, have never taken the time to apply
<Hobbsee> ah
<seth> I'm on ubuntu-members and kubuntu-team, maintain half a dozen packages, but y'know
<seth> you can only fit so much into each day :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<seth> plus why do more work when I can steal unsuspecting MOTUs to do it *runs*
<seth> nah, I probably should apply sometime
<seth> just so busy :(
<Fujitsu> Thankyou for all the uploads, crimsun :)
<Hobbsee> looks sane to me
<Hobbsee> heh
<seth> of course it's sane, I did it
<seth> jk
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> dget http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/md5deep-0609111330/md5deep_1.12-0ubuntu1.dsc
<imbrandon> gah
<StevenK> imbrandon: Sure. You may need to bug the DSA to install build deps into a chroot, but sure.
<seth> dget: command not found
<seth> ;)
<imbrandon> seth install dget its a god send, anyhow i'll poke it up here in a minute ( assuming it builds fine , but i'm sure you checked that )
<imbrandon> StevenK, wow i dident know that, that would be awesom
<seth> yeah, I was being silly since you tried to dget from IRC
<StevenK> imbrandon: You need to be a DD.
<imbrandon> ohh heh
<imbrandon> StevenK, ouch ok nvm, i havent went down that road yet
<seth> imbrandon, yeah, it builds fine and installs, checked in a shiny-clean pbuilder
* Fujitsu polishes seth's pbuilder.
<imbrandon> StevenK, been thinking about it but i konw nothing of debian politics and prefer to keep it that way as much as possible ;)
<seth> so Hobbsee, I guess you weren't successful in escaping the clutches of ubuntu-motu eh
<seth> it's okay, there's still hope
<seth> we can run away together
<Hobbsee> seth: hehe
<Hobbsee> seth: it does seem a bit odd that you taught me how to package, yet you're asking someone like myself to review your stuff :P
<ajmitch> dodgy characters
<StevenK> Oh yeah.
<seth> Hobbsee, well, 'tis protocol :P
<imbrandon> seth, done and done
<seth> cheers brandon
<StevenK> ajmitch: We need to get out our walking frames and complain about these young whippersnappers.
<imbrandon> ( both "archived" too on revu just FYI )
<StevenK> Me more so, being a DD since 2001.
<Hobbsee> lol
<imbrandon> StevenK, lol
<imbrandon> StevenK, well mentor me into becoming a DD ;)
* imbrandon go's to get more mt dew before he gets a monitor thown at him
<StevenK> A?
<StevenK> Try fifteen or so?
<seth> Hobbsee, the reason I didn't apply for MOTU last semester is because I would feel obligated to put in more time than I currently have to give... I wouldn't want to feel like I was short-changing the people that approved me
<Hobbsee> seth: that's a point
<seth> so I take care of the packages I maintain and give support on #kubuntu... maybe someday that will change a bit
<seth> so I totally found out that Joshua Gay, the guy who edits rms's books, is in my Data Structures class
<crimsun> It's not unreasonable to hope that approved ubuntu-dev members contribute consistently, but as we're volunteers, it's understandable that "real life" gets in the way.
<seth> plus, my key isn't signed anyways
<Hobbsee> seth: mine is, yet it seems to say it isnt. go figure.
<seth> ah, so that's how it's done
<seth> yes, my key is... signed... too
<seth> but it just doesn't look like it
<seth> ;)
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<imbrandon> lol
<Fujitsu> With crimsun's approval of the cheetah sync, it shows that the description and summary have changed, when they're identical.
<Toadstool> crimsun: this is exactly what's happening to me right now, things have been a little messed by my moving to the USA
<crimsun> Fujitsu: read more closely.
<crimsun> (full stop versus hyphen)
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> Yes, oops.
<Toadstool> have to buy a new laptop first and then I'm back to work :p
<Fujitsu> Thanks for picking that up :)
<crimsun> np, my job as "sponsor"
<Toadstool> blah... got to go. My renter wants his computer back :/
<Toadstool> cya
<Fujitsu> Bye.
<trappist> is it possible to build just one binary package out of a source package that wants to build many packages?
<StevenK> trappist: In certain situations, yes.
<trappist> for example, I just want kwallet out of kdeutils
<Fujitsu> toursst went from native to non-native versioning, and had Ubuntu changes. I'll have to just bump the old version number to 0.0.3ubuntu2, won't I?
<imbrandon> i think your missing a -0 in there
<crimsun> yes, those are lovely.
<Fujitsu> Same with carpaltunnel, which I did a while ago.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, no.
<StevenK> WAH
<StevenK> I have *big* problems with people doing that.
<StevenK> If it's native, *LEAVE* it native.
<Fujitsu> It was 0.0.3, became 0.0.3ubuntu1, then Debian released 0.0.3-0.1
<StevenK> Fujitsu: 0.0.3-0.1 is also wrong
<Fujitsu> StevenK, I know.
<LaserJock> argg, that's a native package?
<imbrandon> then ours should be 0.0.3-0.1ubuntu1 in the worst case iirc
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, no.
<StevenK> imbrandon: But you can't.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, that doesn't work.
<StevenK> imbrandon: 0.0.3ubunut1 > 0.0.3-0.1
<Fujitsu> It has to be 0.0.3ubuntuX, until we get a new upstream version.
<imbrandon> ohh yea, that bits ass
<imbrandon> bites
<imbrandon> wth did someone put 3ubuntu1 and not 3-0ubuntu1 ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, no.
<StevenK> Because -0ubuntu1 is wrong.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, It should have been 3ubuntu1
<imbrandon> for native yea but not a non native
<imbrandon> gah its just a mess
<LaserJock> is it native or not?
<crimsun> it is a native source package, but the versioning is fubar now.
<imbrandon> becouse of a nmu ?
<StevenK> The version is wrong for a NMU, though.
<StevenK> It ought to be 0.0.3.1, not 0.0.3-0.1
<imbrandon> thats what i thought
<imbrandon> navive nmu shoudl be .1 .2 etc
<imbrandon> afaik
<imbrandon> native* gah
<imbrandon> would it not be better to poke debian to fix the version to 0.0.3.2 and reupload THEN sync ?
<imbrandon> dunno , just a thought
<imbrandon> as 3.2 would be correct AND superceed 0.3-0.1
<imbrandon> and fix our problems
<Fujitsu> I've got to run off home now...
<Fujitsu> I'll be back later!
<seth> bye Fujitsu
<imbrandon> StevenK, is that somethign a nmu can do ? ( reupload to fix versioning ? )
<StevenK> Yes. However, it might be an uphill battle.
<StevenK> An NMU just to fix versioning since it affects Ubuntu is likely to be met with hositility.
<ajmitch> everything is met with hostility there..
<imbrandon> ahh yea it seems so, wish that wasent true
<ajmitch> except some things more so than others
<imbrandon> i still dont get why (some of ) debian is so against ubuntu , but thats not realy a debate for in here , also dpkg's response to ubuntu on oftc is kinda stupid too ( ubuntu is an african word for "i cant configure debian" )
<imbrandon> haha that sudo joke is now a tshirt, i got to get one
<imbrandon> http://xkcd.com/store/
<imbrandon> man i need to go back to school ...
<whiprush> imbrandon: I just started
<whiprush> post-bachelor
<imbrandon> heya whiprush, cool
<whiprush> kind of weird
<imbrandon> heh yea, i dunno how i would look pushing 30 going back
<whiprush> <-- 31
<imbrandon> but i think it will be worth it, heh yea i'm 29 this year
<whiprush> screw what people think, bettering yourself is always a good investment. that's my theory
<imbrandon> true
<Fujitsu> What!? ubuntu-universe-sponsors isn't allowed to be up to date with my merges!
* Fujitsu fixes.
<imbrandon> your gonna give crimsuns poor 28.8k modem a workout arent you
<Fujitsu> Ey, I'm on 28.8k too.
* Fujitsu destroys whoever updated the changelog for scanerrlog like this.
<AnAnt> this package needs a second advocate: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3086 . Anyone ?
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<Sp4rKy_> hi
<Sp4rKy_> i'm trying add a messsage at preinst with debconf
<Sp4rKy_> but when i try a dpkg -i, i've get :
<Sp4rKy__> http://pastebin.ca/167729 <== what's wrong here ?
<Plug> ok
* Plug tries again
<Plug> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3095
<Plug> Now does not restart avahi-daemon! :)
<\sh> moins
<Fujitsu> Morning, \sh.
<\sh> guys, what's wrong with this code in debian/rules:
<\sh> ifeq (, $(ARCH))
<\sh> ARCH += $(DEB_BUILD_ARCH)
<\sh> endif
<\sh> ifeq ($(ARCH),x86_64)
<\sh> CONFFLAGS += --enable-win64
<\sh> endif
<\sh> I want to check if the build arch is x86_64 and then I want to set CONFFLAGS
<tseng> look at the mono source package in debian
<tseng> it does this exactly
<tseng> (in ubuntu we remove the if)
<tseng> hang on
<tseng> ifeq ($(DEB_BUILD_ARCH), amd64) confflags += --with-tls=__thread
<tseng> else confflags += --with-tls=pthread
<tseng> endif
<tseng> add spaces
<tseng> line breaks
<tseng> they got lost
<\sh> hmmm...so we have different arch strings for amd64, emt64 etc? because standard is always x86_64, isn't it
<tseng> no
<tseng> its amd64
<\sh> ok...
<\sh> thx a lo
<\sh> t
<StevenK> \sh: DEB_BUILD_ARCH can be checked with dpkg-architecture, and can be seen in _<arch>.deb
<AnAnt> ping crimsun
<shawarma> MoM is still running, right?
<AnAnt> what's that ?
<shawarma> Merge-o-Matic
<AnAnt> dunno about it
<shawarma> No, I kind of guessed. :-D
<Fujitsu> shawarma, it was running a few hours ago...
<Fujitsu> I don't see why it wouldn't be.
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Any idea why python-scipy is not in there?
<Fujitsu> shawarma, I was looking at syncing that just a couple of days back.
<Fujitsu> shawarma, it's because it's got no Ubuntu changes.
<Fujitsu> It just needs a straight sync.
<Fujitsu> Like several thousand other packages.
<Fujitsu> My list of science packages lists it as being out of date:
<Fujitsu> http://people.ubuntu.com.au/~fujitsu/science/science.html
<Fujitsu> You're wanting to request a sync, I presume?
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Well, yes, but it appears there's already a bug about it.
<shawarma> bug #57070
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57070 in python-scipy-core "Please update to latest version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57070
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: what sync do you mean ? sync the ubuntu repos with REVU approved packages ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, syncing Ubuntu packages from Debian.
<Fujitsu> shawarma, ah yes. That's why I was looking to sync it.
* Fujitsu turns it into a sync request.
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: ok, I got an approved package (it's archived), but it isn't in the Ubuntu repos yet, should I ask someone to upload it to repos or what ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, which package?
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: kchmviewer
* Fujitsu checks.
<AnAnt> btw, what version of python is in Edgy ? 2.4 or 2.5 ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, 2.5 is there, but 2.4 is the default.
<slomo> does anybody know a workaround for the ugly fonts in firefox/epiphany after a clean edgy install? ;)
<AnAnt> k
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, kchmviewer is still sitting in NEW, it needs to be dealt with by one of the archive admins. Shouldn't be too far off.
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: do you know about python ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, what about it?
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: I need a way to detect what version is there in configure script
<Fujitsu> Why do you need to know that?
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: originally the author had this "-lpython"
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: that fails on Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Are you Build-Depending on python-dev?
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: so I fixed it to  "-lpython2.4"
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: yes
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: but I was wondering if there is a better way that this fix I done
<Fujitsu> I don't know...
<AnAnt> k
<Fujitsu> shawarma, we also need a new python-numpy for python-scipy to build..
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Sounds great. :-)
<Fujitsu> shawarma, I'm merging that now.
<shawarma> Fujitsu: That's also just a sync now
<shawarma> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/python-numpy/python-numpy_1.0b1-1/changelog says that the changes doko made to our version have been merged into the Debian version.
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> Not all the changes.
<Fujitsu> There are two changes that haven't been taken up by Debian.
<shawarma> Fujitsu: Oh, right.
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: I don't understand what you meant by "kchmviewer is still sitting in NEW, it needs to be dealt with by one of the archive admins." ?
<AnAnt> Fujitsu: dealt for what exactly ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, it needs to be manually added to universe by one of the archive admins. It's been uploaded, but it's a new package so needs some extra stuff done to it.
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> what you mean by new package ?
<AnAnt> there is a package in Ubuntu called kchmviewer, it is just an update
<Fujitsu> Well, the binary packages are waiting, I'm not sure exactly of the process they are meant to go through.
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> is Edgy supposed to be out in beginning or end of October ?
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, 26th, I think.
<AnAnt> k
<AnAnt> what does "pkg-not-in-package-test" mean ?
<Kagou> ping imbrandon
<\sh> guys if anyone has time please have a look at http://librarian.launchpad.net/4228669/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-amd64.wine_0.9.20-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<\sh> there is a problem with unicode...on amd64
<slomo> hm, is pbuilder in edgy broken
<slomo> or at least debootstrap?
<Kagou> slomo: i'v got no problem with pbuilder today
<slomo> when creating a new chroot?
<slomo> i get "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/5346/. mount -t proc proc /proc" on each try, no matter whether it is edgy or a sid chroot
<Kagou> not tested this. i can if you want
<slomo> please do :)
<Kagou> let's go
* Kagou hugs dholbach 
* dholbach hugs Kagou back
<Kagou> slomo: doing a "sudo pbuilder create --distribution dapper" works fine here
<slomo> Kagou: hrm, ok thanks :(
<Kagou> slomo: your welcome
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian
<AnAnt> ping ajmitch
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks for the advocation
<AnAnt> again
<bddebian> NP :-)
<zul> AnAnt: ajmitch is probably asleep
<AnAnt> is there anyone else to clear an upload ?
<AnAnt> I need to clear an incomplete upload of elinks-full
<AnAnt> anyone ?
<AnAnt> ping crimsun
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<AnAnt> ping siretart
<AnAnt> where's everyone ?
<AnAnt> ping LaserJock
<LaserJock> yeah
<AnAnt> LaserJock: can you clear an incomplete upload ?
<LaserJock> nope
<AnAnt> LaserJock: who can ?
<LaserJock> raphink: need some REVU help
<AnAnt> ping raphink
<raphink> yes yes
<raphink> I'm a bit busy right now
<raphink> what has to be removed?
<AnAnt> raphink: elinks-full
<raphink> done
<AnAnt> raphink: thanks
<AnAnt> ping bddebian
* bddebian runs and hides
<bddebian> AnAnt: I ran away :-)
<AnAnt> ok
<bddebian> AnAnt: Whatcha need?
<bddebian> A review of elinks?
<AnAnt> bddebian: how did you guess ?
<AnAnt> elinks-full though
<AnAnt> not elinks
<bddebian> OK, let me see if I can get to my machine at home
<AnAnt> if you read lionelp's review on elinks, you'd understand why I did that
<AnAnt> k
<AnAnt> who else can I trick to review another package ?
<AnAnt> btw, anyone from France here ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: I can tell you right away that you need to remove all the autoconf generated files if possible
<AnAnt> it's in the orig
<AnAnt> how would I do that ?
<AnAnt> btw, you'll find a manpage warning
<AnAnt> but I dunno how to fix it
<bddebian> The manpage?
<AnAnt> yeah
<LaserJock> oh my gosh
<LaserJock> !!!
<AnAnt> ?
<LaserJock> UDS Mountain View!!!
<bddebian> ?
<LaserJock> the next dev summit is at Google Headquaters
<AnAnt> that rhymes with Mountain Dew
<zul> LaserJock: yeah...sign up today :)
<AnAnt> what is that ?
<LaserJock> which is a 4 hr drive
<LaserJock> wahooo
<zul> LaserJock: i take it you are going?
<LaserJock> I was pretty sure it was going to be west coast
<LaserJock> but I thought LA or San Diego
<AnAnt> I thought it was google not wahoo
<bddebian> San Diego would be better
<LaserJock> I actually wasn't going to go
<LaserJock> but I might change my mind now
<LaserJock> as I wouldn't need to fly
<AnAnt> guess what, I searched for UDS Mountain View on Google and didn't find anything relevant on the first page
<AnAnt> well got to sleep
<AnAnt> LaserJock: can't I trick you to second a package ?
<LaserJock> perhaps
<bddebian> AnAnt: Did you look at the manpage to see if there was some weirdness in that file?
<AnAnt> LaserJock: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3086
<AnAnt> bddebian: what is "weirdness" ? I only written a man page once, and that was after using some help2man converter
<bddebian> AnAnt: Well I think it tells you what part of the document has an issue:  p 16, 0.8i, div `an-div', 0.2i
<bddebian> In case you don't notice, I'm not a manpage expert either :-)
<AnAnt> I thought it was line 994
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder if maybe I don't need sponsorship
<AnAnt> ok, really got to sleep
<superm1> Could someone tell me how to add my screenshot for a package into the revu upload?
<superm1> I was following the Ubuntu packaging guide, and it didn't detail anything about such a thing
<fbond> superm1, screenshot for what?
<fbond> .debs typically don't have screenshots associated with them
<fbond> (as far as I am aware, anyway)
<superm1> Well crimsun mentioned to take a screenshot of my package when I finished it
<superm1> and was ready to upload it
<superm1> he also wanted a pbuilder log to go with it
<LaserJock> superm1: that should go in the bug report
<LaserJock> not on revu
<superm1> OK, so general process.  Its uploading to revu, and there are bugs already open related to updating this package.  Should I just attach to one of those bugs on launchpad then, or open a new one indicating that its on revu now?
<LaserJock> this is a bug fix or a merge?
<superm1> its a new merge
<superm1> its for mythtv
<superm1> to bring it up to 0.20
<LaserJock> comment on the existing bug report
<superm1> but the source is to sync from a newer debian repository
<superm1> Ok
<crimsun> superm1: those attachments are revelant to LP bug reports, not REVU.
<superm1> Ah okay.
<superm1> was a bit confused
<superm1> So once its actually up on REVU and I attach a screenshot/pbuilder log to the bug, do I need to ask an admin to look at it?  Or what exactly is next?
<crimsun> sorry, just got called away to a meeting. If imbrandon needs my backing for TB, I've worked with him on various packages (konversation and apt-mirror come to mind immediately), and he has my +1.
<imbrandon> wrong chan crimsun
<imbrandon> hehe
<bddebian> Oh shix, is there a meeting?
<ajmitch> bddebian: just TB
<bddebian> Just the TB?
<ajmitch> that is what I said
<imbrandon> yea i';m going for main and could use some cheers ;)
<LaserJock> superm1: probably ping crimsun or another MOTU to have a look
<LaserJock> Main?
<bddebian> Main?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: core-dev
<bddebian> We gonna lose another one to main? :-)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: full of answers today aren't you? ;-)
* ajmitch should just leave then
<bddebian> Bah
<superm1> Okay, well then later on tonight I'll be here again to have you guys take a look at it.  thanks :)
<ajmitch> bye
* bddebian hugs ajmitch
<LaserJock> oh, it's been going fo 40 min?
<hub> so the next ubuntu dev summit is in bushistan
* hub has a good laugh now
<LaserJock> hardly
<LaserJock> too close to San Fransisco
<hub> san francisco is bushistan
<LaserJock> hah
<LaserJock> I really don't think the majority of SF would agree ;-)
<bddebian> And I really don't care
<hub> who is their president?
<hub> but whatever
<LaserJock> the mayor of SF
* LaserJock feels too close to SF already ;-)
<ogra> there is a major for science fiction ?
<hub> ogra: LOL
<LaserJock> isn't that what Trekies do in college
<ogra> :)
<Plug> Excellent morning news.  ajmitch's last two fixes on board, I have a http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3099 ready
<phanatic> good evening
<Plug> morning :)
<phanatic> morning Plug :)
<ajmitch> morning Plug
<Plug> hey
<ajmitch> imbrandon: well done,
<ryanakca> anybody feel like reviewing an iconset? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3098
<imbrandon> ajmitch, thanks
<imbrandon> man that was a grilling
<ajmitch> that was nothing ;)
<Adri2000> is there another revu day planned before universe feature freeze ?
<ajmitch> Adri2000: we can arrange one
<Adri2000> it would be great
<Adri2000> ajmitch: can you confirm that new packages can't be added after September 28th ?
<Adri2000> if it's right, just 2 weeks remaining
<ajmitch> as far as I'm aware, that is true
<ajmitch> however there may be some few exceptions made
<ajmitch> I don't know if this has been discussed yet
<Plug> Christian Marrilat sure is fast.
<bddebian> Congrats imbrandon, now go take a nap :-)
<LaserJock> heh
<Lathiat> haha
<imbrandon> thanks bddebian hehe
<imbrandon> sleep well, i wont be far behind, i'll need to nap soon
<imbrandon> ( in my OWN bed though hehehe )
<superm1> Guys I added the myth packages to REVU, with dput about 40 minutes ago, but they aren't showing up on the page.
<superm1> is there something else to it?
<beligum> Hi all, I have a problem packaging ScreenKast for edgy: it depends on libdts-dev (available according the website), but while building, pbuilder doesn't find it
<LaserJock> beligum: what repository?
<ajmitch> superm1: you need to be in the launchpad group & the keyring on revu, which an admin needs to sync
<beligum> universe
<superm1> I joined the group before uploading
<LaserJock> beligum: and do you have universe in your pbuilder?
<superm1> can I have an admin sync it then?
<ajmitch> superm1: I'm doing that now
<superm1> Ok, cool thanks
<beligum> good question, adjust /etc/pbuilderrc ?
<imbrandon> beligum, yea there should be something like
<imbrandon> MIRRORSITE=http://192.168.1.5/ubuntu
<imbrandon> OTHERMIRROR="deb http://192.168.1.5/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse"
<imbrandon> ( not that ip obviously )
<imbrandon> thats MY local mirror ;)
<beligum> just looking at COMPONENTS, that too?
<imbrandon> COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"
<beligum> ah, ok, mine is commented out
<Nafallo> no need for OTHERMIRROR with COMPONENTS support
<beligum> thanks, it works
<superm1> ajmitch, after you sync, will I need to re-upload to revu, or will the packages just show up since I've been synced in?
<ryanakca> Can someone review this iconset please? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3098
<ajmitch> superm1: they'll show up in a minute or so
<superm1> Ok great
<beligum> what's the difference between universe and multiverse ?
<beligum> (sorry for asking)
<phanatic> beligum: multiverse has non-free packages
<beligum> oh, I thought that was restricted
<Burgwork> beligum, both are not supported by canonical and multiverse has stuff that has troublesome licenses
<Burgwork> restricted and main are supported by canonical, restrcited is also stuff that was troublesome licenses
<beligum> I see
<Burgwork> beligum, you a debian user?
<beligum> no, kubuntu
<beligum> but didn't know that
<Burgwork> ubuntu.com/components (I think)
<Plug> What is keeping MythTV in multiverse?
<Burgwork> Plug, dependencies of non-free stuff, at a guess (I have not looked at it)
<beligum> hmmm, pbuilder takes aaaages
<beligum> is there a way to speed it up after a succesful build?
<Nafallo> ccache
<beligum> (I need to tweak the debian/control file)
<superm1> Looks like the dependency that would make it multiverse is liblame
<superm1> I think everything else is main/universe
<beligum> ccache ?
<Nafallo> Description: Compiler results cacher, for fast recompiles
<beligum> I know, but how can I use it while packaging?
<Nafallo> integrate it with pbuilder
<Nafallo> my devel-laptop is dead atm, so I haven't got my conf handy.
<ajmitch> Nafallo: and I was about to tell you to put the config on the wiki :)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: :-)
<huats> does anybody can give me a few hints to build a .deb package starting from a python soft ?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-13
<phanatic> huats: take a python soft package as an example :)
<imbrandon> ajmitch, where is the wiki page for it, i can add my ccache config
<imbrandon> err pbuilder config for ccache
<ajmitch> PbuilderHowto
<imbrandon> beligum, basicly short version, you make the ccachedir ( change it to the correct owner for pbuilder ) and add the following lines to pbuilderrc ...
<imbrandon> export CCACHE_SIZE="2G"
<imbrandon> export CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/pbuilder/ccache"
<imbrandon> export PATH="/usr/lib/ccache:${PATH}"
<imbrandon> EXTRAPACKAGES=ccache
<imbrandon> BINDMOUNTS="${CCACHE_DIR}"
<imbrandon> thats about it
<beligum> nice
<beligum> thanks
<ajmitch> correct owner is usually 1234
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> I think I mangle CC and friends aswell :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: shouldn't need to
<imbrandon> you can ( with a hook ) i've seen in some howto's but it dosent seem nessesary
<imbrandon> here is the full howto i followed to get pbuilder and ccache and distcc working nicely togather ..... http://edseek.com/~jasonb/articles/pbuilder_backports/advpbuilder.html
<imbrandon> Nafallo, ajmitch, beligum ^^
<Nafallo> ooh
<Nafallo> distcc...
<imbrandon> distcc is more of a hack than ccache but it works
<ajmitch> distcc is mainly useless since most packages need mangling to use make -j
<Nafallo> maybe it's worth linking my girlfriends new computer in... ;-)
<ajmitch> many don't work at all
<imbrandon> ajmitch, it handles that
<imbrandon> it hacks the makeopts , like i said more of a hack
<hub> icescream
<imbrandon> with some sed magic
<ajmitch> imbrandon: yes, but some packages will just fail
<xopher> When duploading a package, do I, or someone need to do something for it to appear on the repo?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yea alot will actualy, thats why i stoped using it for the most part ( except kde{base,libs}
<ajmitch> I've had to fix makefile.am bugginess in packages I maintain for that
<imbrandon> )
<ajmitch> xopher: yes, it needs to be reviewed
<ajmitch> you need to upload to REVU, and to do that you need to be in the launchpad group
<ajmitch> and ask a REVU admin to sync the keyring
<ajmitch> (REVU being revu.tauware.de)
<xopher> ajmitch, then its cool I guess
<ajmitch> xopher: has your package shown up on revu yet?
<xopher> Im not uploading to revu..
<ajmitch> ok, where are you uploading to?
<xopher> Im uploading to quinns compiz repository
<ajmitch> I see.
<ajmitch> then the question isn't so relevant :)
<xopher> ;)
<xopher> thanks anyway
<beligum> I've some questions regarding the errors lintian gives me when compiling my dll:
<beligum> shlib-with-non-pic-code
<beligum> non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink
<beligum> no-shlibs-control-file
<beligum> postinst-must-call-ldconfig
<beligum> that's it
<beligum> -fPIC is present though.. (using libtool)
<dallingham> Sorry for the noob-ish question, but could someone point me to the right place to seek some help on the vpnc client? I've tried ubuntuforums.org, but I almost never get a response to a question there.
<crimsun> #ubuntu
<sladen> dallingham: or perhaps, the upstream vpnc community directly
<dallingham> Thanks.
<beligum> is using the -release linker flag, instead of -version-info seriously wrong ?
<huats_> I am trying to build my first package using cdbs (and it is also my first package using pbuilder).... I have an error : running install_egg_info
<huats_> Writing /tmp/buildd/telepathy-irc-0.1/debian/telepathy-irc/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/telepathy_irc-0.0.0-py2.5.egg-info
<huats_> error: /tmp/buildd/telepathy-irc-0.1/debian/telepathy-irc/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/telepathy_irc-0.0.0-py2.5.egg-info: No such file or directory
<huats_> does anybody has an idea, what I an do about it ?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Congrats on main upload rights.
<Fujitsu> Wow. Congratulations, imbrandon :)
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, TheMuso thanks ;)
<TheMuso> Welcome.
<TheMuso> That was quick.
<imbrandon> hehe ;)
<imbrandon> not the interview though ( 1+ hour )
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> I'll bet you were put on the spot.
<imbrandon> hehe a bit, not REAL bad, no more than was expected actualy
<imbrandon> but i was still nervious
<TheMuso> imbrandon: YOu going to the next dev summit?
<TheMuso> I'll bet.
<imbrandon> yea , rumors it will be in SF ( west coast usa )
<TheMuso> Its already been announced.
<imbrandon> but not confirmed etc etc etc
<imbrandon> oh it has ?
<imbrandon> wow i missed that
<imbrandon> heh
<TheMuso> -dev-announce
<Fujitsu> Mountain View.
<imbrandon> home on google ;)
<imbrandon> s/on/of
<crimsun> well, it will be at google hq, so...
<zul> google
<imbrandon> yea i will probably get to make it this time ( but OTOH i just applied at a company in EU and its looking good so far so who knows i might have to fly back "home" sooner than expected )
<TheMuso> Good luck with that
<zul> imbrandon: congrats btw
<imbrandon> zul, thanks
<imbrandon> ok food time brb ( more cheesy noodles )
<imbrandon> actualy then i think i'm gonna take a nap, see yall in a few hours
<imbrandon> been a long day heheh
<TheMuso> cya
* TheMuso heads out.
<imbrandon> hrm it seems i'm not on the devel announce list, figures i'm on all the others
<Fujitsu> The entire meeting was devoted to that promotion. That's quite impressive :)_
<Fujitsu> Are any syncs going to be processed at any point?
<Fujitsu> It's been ages since any have been done...
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Fujitsu> Hey.
<bddebian> Howdy Fujitsu
<imbrandon> gnight all
<Fujitsu> Bye, main-capable imbrandon :)_
<Fujitsu> *:)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey zul, bddebian :)
<bluefoxicy> patch released #99855:  fix for the Lorena Bobbit Virus
<bluefoxicy>  Corrects issue allowing malicious code to resize hard drive to the size of a 3.5 inch floppy
* bluefoxicy ducks
<Hobbsee> oh cool, they announced the summit stuff
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: yep
<ajmitch> hopefully I can just drop the knot 3 iso onto this usb stick once released, and have a fully working system
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<Fujitsu> Hi Toadstool.
<Toadstool> hey Fujitsu
<Toadstool> er, got to go :/
<Fujitsu> Bye.
<amachu> hi every one
<amachu> am new to MOTU
<amachu> need a mentor and guidance
<amachu> #join drupal-india
<LaserJock> amachu: you might want to take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentors
<LaserJock> and the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY!
* zakame hugs dholbach 
<jsgotangco> yay
<dholbach> hey zakame
<dholbach> imbrandon: congratulations!
<zakame> imbrandon: congrats fresh core-dev! :D
<superm1> So considering I've got my packages up  at REVU for myththemes and myth-tv, what kind of bribes or asking are needed to get a MOTU to look at them? ;)
<Plug> Is mythplugins there also?
<Plug> or are you talking source packages?
<Plug> (I thought there were three)
<superm1> mythplugins won't be up until christian finishes his.  I have one I personally assembled, but I think I'm better off sticking with his since everything else is syncing to him
<superm1> but the themes and the main mythtv source packages are both up
<Plug> right
<superm1> so is it jumping the gun to get someone to look at this at least until the plugins are finished up?
<seaLne> which part of dh_install deals with .install files?
<Fujitsu> The entirety of it, seaLne?
<seaLne> hm
<seaLne> without .install files i get no errors but also no files, with them dh_install -s fails trying to cp the files
<seaLne> dh_install -s
<seaLne> cp: cannot stat `.//usr/bin/aimage': No such file or directory
<seaLne> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<seaLne> seems like it is looking in the wrong place?
<seaLne> the files are in debian/tmp
<seaLne> any suggestions?
<xerxas> Hi everyone
<xerxas> If there is an ITP for a debian package, can I try to package it for ubuntu ?
<dholbach> xerxas: sure, we "don't care" about ITPs
<xerxas> ok
<dholbach> it's just good if you work together with the debian maintainer and merge with him
<xerxas> dholbach,  I want to try to package tangerine, a daap server written in mono
<seaLne> if it was only recently filed it might be nice to wait abit?
<xerxas> I have not find any package of it
<xerxas> http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/being_packaged.en.html says it's being packaged for 108 days
<shawarma> seaLne: Add debian/tmp to your paths..
<zakame> you ping the ITPer
<xerxas> do I have to take care of some special stuff for mono programs ?
<shawarma> seaLne: See the dh_install man page.
<xerxas> add some dependency ... ?
<seaLne> shawarma: /me looks thanks
<xerxas> Package: wnpp; Maintainer for wnpp is wnpp@debian.org.
<xerxas> Reported by: Lennart Poettering <mzqrooht@0pointer.de>; Date: Sat, 27 May 2006 16:33:11 UTC.
<xerxas> Owned by: Jack Bates <ms419@freezone.co.uk>.
<xerxas> who should I ping ?
<xerxas> Lennart ? or Jack Bates ?
<xerxas> Reported by is the RFP ?
<xerxas> Jack Bates have done the ITP ?
<slomo_> xerxas: tangerine is already packaged and uploaded to debian
<slomo_> xerxas: if that's the one you mean... tseng did it
<xerxas> slomo_,  ok
<xerxas> it's not in ubuntu though
<xerxas> right ?
<xerxas> not in edgy
<slomo_> will be synced once it's from NEW in debian
<zakame> xerxas: both
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> zakame, both what ?
<zakame> I mean ping obth to see what's up
<zakame> *both
<xerxas> zakame,  ok
<zakame> sticky keyb
<xerxas> whatever, I don't need to apprently
<xerxas> as tangerine will come soon in edgy
<zakame> ah, well
<seaLne> shawarma: sorry i'm still a bit confused afflib.install has lines like /usr/bin/aimage which is what i see in other packages, is that not correct?
<shawarma> seaLne: No. Prepend debian/tmp
<shawarma> seaLne: In which package have you seen absolute paths in a .install file?
<seaLne> hmm
<seaLne> ok it looks like i was mis remembering
<seaLne> shawarma: thanks, i guess my memory is broken
<seaLne> if upstream includes word docs is it ok to install then in the doc dir?
<seaLne> it feels wrong but the info they have is quite usefull
<seaLne> would buildeping on antiword and converting them be bad?
<Fujitsu> Probably...
<seaLne> Fujitsu: so just ignore them?
<Fujitsu> I think so.
<seaLne> k
<Mithrandir> what's William Alexander Grant's IRC nick?
<Lathiat> 'fujitsu' i think
<Mithrandir> Fujitsu: hi, saw your toursst upload.  The version number you used there seems to be wrong.
<Fujitsu> Mithrandir, hi.. No, it's right.
<Fujitsu> It needs to be that.
<Fujitsu> As 0.0.3ubuntu1 > 0.0.3-0.1.
<Fujitsu> It was discussed here.
<Mithrandir> 0.0.3ubuntu1 < 0.0.3-1, though
<Lathiat> but then you eat into the debian version?
<Fujitsu> Is it?
<Mithrandir> uh, sorry, 0.0.3ubuntu1 > 0.0.3-1
<Mithrandir> which means we can't ever sync 0.0.3 versions again.
<Fujitsu> Mithrandir, that's what happens when Debian adds a -0.1. There was no other way.
<Lathiat> oh, i get it, hrm
<Mithrandir> Fujitsu: what's wrong with 0.0.3-0.1ubuntu1 ?
<Fujitsu> Isn't 0.0.3ubuntu1 > 0.0.3-0.1ubuntu1?
<Mithrandir> yes, and?
<Fujitsu> 0.0.3ubuntu1 already existed.
<Fujitsu> So 0.0.3-0.1ubuntu1 would have been less than the existing version.
<Mithrandir> oh, true.
<Fujitsu> Debian had a native package, then made a non-native-NMU.
<Fujitsu> It's the same with carpaltunnel.
<Fujitsu> (also mine)
<Fujitsu> It should have been 0.0.3.1 when Debian uploaded it, not 0.0.3-0.1.
<Mithrandir> you should note that in the changelog, though.   "NMU version means a merge is required" isn't very self-explanatory.
<Mithrandir> no, it shouldn't.  Version numbering of native packages is undefined.
<Fujitsu> That's pretty silly...
<Fujitsu> But yes, the changelog could probably have been more verbose.
<Fujitsu> Sorry.
<Mithrandir> *shrug*; native packages should be rare anyway.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: "screwed versioning" also works.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: or "fake-syncing due to bad versioning.  no ubuntu changes"
* Hobbsee has done a few of those.
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't there be a policy regarding NMUs on native packages?
<Mithrandir> Fujitsu: maybe
<Mithrandir> but there isn't.
<thom> Fujitsu: "don't screw up your numbering"?
<Hobbsee> thom: yeah, well.  if we shot those who screwed it in the first place....
<Fujitsu> thom, haha.
* Fujitsu 's heart rate returns to normal...
<Fujitsu> I hoped I hadn't made a nasty mistake >_<
<seaLne> does help2man create strangely formated manpages?
<Fujitsu> seaLne, check?
<seaLne> well they look a bit weird
<Fujitsu> Probably, then.
<seaLne> :)
<Fujitsu> Anything using CDBS' kde.mk doesn't need dh_iconcache explicitly, right?
<seaLne> anyone know what the correct way to deal with point 6 in /usr/share/doc/libssl-dev/copyright for a package using ssl copyright file?
<dholbach> Fujitsu: yes
<dholbach> Fujitsu: if it's not a custom cdbs in debian/
<Fujitsu> dholbach, I thought so, after reading kde.mk.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<siretart> Hobbsee: you pinged me some time ago about xine
<siretart> Hobbsee: I finally managed to remerge the debian package, which should contain some lp bugs. are you interested to test/review my branch?
<siretart> I still don't have internet at home, so I can only access an quite outdated edgy mirror
<Hobbsee> siretart: heya.  yes.
<siretart> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/people/siretart/+branch/xine-lib/xine-lib.ubuntu-main+repacked1.1.1.2
<siretart> Hobbsee: it contains a debian/rules rule for creating the orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> siretart: cool.  i'm not sure i'd find much use for it though - i'm not the one who gets most of the bugs.
<siretart> Hobbsee: yes, xine-lib has a lot of strange bugs. the debian bts is also full of it, and I spend weeks with triaging them. thats why I wasn't too active in ubuntu land lately
<Hobbsee> siretart: fair enough
* Hobbsee gets her touchpad in semi working order, thanks to StevenK 
<siretart> Hobbsee: all my work on the debian side is in that branch. so I'd be really happy if we could base further work on that branch
<tseng> StevenK: stop touching her pad
<tseng> or something
* StevenK pleads innocence.
<siretart> hrhr
* Hobbsee smacks tseng 
<tseng> :(
<Hobbsee> siretart: it's your choice, i expect?
<siretart> Hobbsee: err, what choice?
<Hobbsee> siretart: ie, it'd be your choice to make your changes in debian, then just keep syncing to ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> if you're the debian maintainer, of course
<siretart> Hobbsee: I do maintain xine-lib in debian. siggi (the man in the maintainer field) is pretty mia
<StevenK> Hah. Pretty MIA
<StevenK> Siggi grabbed xine and co and then basically dropped off the net
<ajmitch> hi
* StevenK waves to ajmitch
<siretart> Hobbsee: we cannot just sync xine from debian, because we need to strip off ffmpeg, libfaad and libmad from the package, which is a real PITA
<siretart> StevenK: you know siggi?
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<StevenK> siretart: Spoken to him a few times
* siretart waves to ajmitch as well
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<StevenK> siretart: As Hobbsee had found out, I know most of the active DDs
<StevenK> s/had/has/
<siretart> StevenK: he answered one or two bugmails in the last 6 months, so he seems to be somewhat reachable via email
<siretart> StevenK: but he hasn't uploaded anything the last 3 or 4 years (!)
<StevenK> Muaha
<StevenK> Sounds like him
<siretart> and xine-lib was in a really bad shape. so I started to work on that
<siretart> now I'm waiting for DAM approval. I think if I don't see any serious activity from him until then, I'll point the maintainer field to my @debian.org adress (if I become approved, that is)
* StevenK tries to resist the temptation to show siretart his NM page
<siretart> StevenK: GRRR! :)
<StevenK> siretart: You saw it?
<siretart> StevenK: how much did you need to pay? ;)
<StevenK> Hah! Nothing.
<StevenK> I spoke to elmo about it, it was basically luck on my part.
<siretart> one week from application to account creation isn't too bad :)
<StevenK> I had joeyh as my advocate and tbm as my AM, and I managed to hit DAM approval a few days before elmo went and created accounts for a few people.
<siretart> currently Ganneff seems to be very busy with NEW, cdrkit and other duties to review some NMs..
<StevenK> Hah, back in my day, Ganneff wasn't even a DD.
* StevenK chuckles
<siretart> Hobbsee: I've just noticed that I missed a build dependency on libdts. please pull your branch
<Hobbsee> siretart: i havent touched it yet, i've been dealing with a rogue touchpad
<Mithrandir> StevenK: you're one of the people who actually got an advocate.  Some of us even predate that.
<StevenK> Mithrandir: Hush
<Hobbsee> hehe
<siretart> StevenK: I have the impression that elmo doesn't look at the NMs any longer, but relies on Ganneff's review, and only creates accounts in a batch.
<StevenK> Mithrandir: Herbert even pre-dated NM
<StevenK> siretart: I suspect so.
<siretart> my impression may be wrong of course. but as NM you don't see behind the curtains..
<siretart> Hobbsee: ah, ok
<Hobbsee> realist: not everyone can upload
<Hobbsee> only masters of the universe, and core devs, can upload to the universe.
<Hobbsee> anyone else needs to get sponsored by someone in one of the above two teams
<siretart> Hobbsee: -ECHAN ;)
<Hobbsee> siretart: hmm?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, that was in #-devel.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<siretart> ah
<siretart> never mind
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yes, i then said "lets' take this to -motu"
<Hobbsee> :P
<realist> I still don't follow the QA procedures then
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, hence the `Ah.'
<Hobbsee> realist: well, people like Fujitsu cant upload - they can write patches, etc, and we can look at them and upload them if they're good, or reject them if they're  bad.
<Fujitsu> realist, if anybody could upload to universe, my current tasks would be done a whole lot more quickly :)
<realist> Once someone becomes a MOTU, they can modify any code, package it, and upload?
<Hobbsee> realist: well, yes.  within universe
<Fujitsu> realist, in universe, not main or restricted.
<siretart> Fujitsu: + multiverse
<Hobbsee> realist: it's not easy to get MOTU though
<Fujitsu> siretart, true.
<Hobbsee> siretart: oh we can get to multiverse as well can we?  cool
<siretart> sure. universe and multiverse share upload permissions
<Hobbsee> realist: and most people who get MOTU wont screw up
<realist> So how many MOTU are looking after how many packages I wonder?
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, it is fortunately not easy. Or universe would be full of crap, and I'd be a MOTU :P
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe
<realist> How can _every_ MOTU, be familiar with the codebase of _every_ package?
<Fujitsu> realist, they're not.
<Hobbsee> they're not
<Hobbsee> so most of the time they only modify what they know
<realist> Precisely
<siretart> realist: see the -changes list for an impression who touches what package.
<ogra> realist, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev says we have 53 motus
<Fujitsu> For example, Hobbsee touches k.*
<siretart> realist: in theory, everyone can touch almost every package, but in practice everyone has his 'pet' packages
<siretart> realist: and the whole universe wouldn't work if we hadn't many reliable mantainers of the packages in debian
<realist> So for example, if someone who _wrote_ the upstream codebase, and was packaging .debs, would you check their code before you merged their changes to universe?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i touch some gnome stuff too - but am very careful, as i dont know that codebase - so do packaging-specific simple stuff, but that'sa bout it
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> realist: of course.  unless they were a MOTU as well, of course
<AnAnt> what is k.*
<Hobbsee> or a DD, where we'd sync/merge their package from debian
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, anything starting with k.
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: kubuntu related stuff.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: does that include kchmviewer ?
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: i've uploaded that before, yeah
<realist> ogra: that seems a suprisingly small amount of developers
<Hobbsee> i think
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: ok cool, it is archived now, awaiting upload I think, can u do that ?
<realist> Hobbsee: I was thinking more along the lines of a DD
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: it's on REVU?
<ogra> realist, it is ... thats why we need to be careful about ubuntu specific changes
<realist> I'm currently debating where to invest my time
<Hobbsee> must have been something else i updated then.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: yeah, for a week or 2 now
<realist> Weather to maintain Debian, or Ubuntu
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3003
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: it's 2.6
<siretart> realist: what packages to you maintain?
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: last thing you done (as far as I know) was 2.5
<ogra> realist, but the freedom you hve in ubuntu vs debian is unpayable if you want to implement features that require you touching more than one package ...
<realist> Personally, I like the Ubuntu philosphy
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: i'd guess that's sittign in NEW
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, it is.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: well, it got 2 advocates, and I don't understand yet what *NEW* means
<Nafallo> some, like siretart and slomo, maintains both debian and ubuntu :-)
<realist> ogra, siretart; my focus is on security patches
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: means it's sitting on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue and no admin has done anything about it yet.
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: things take AGES to get thru NEW, usually.
<zul> Hobbsee: or if you ask nicely
<Fujitsu> Yeah, unfortunately.
<Nafallo> security is another deal, that has to go throw a mailing-list with reviewers :-)
<realist> siretart: I'm not maintaining any packages (publicly) at this stage
<Hobbsee> zul: or that :P
<zul> Hobbsee: begging and pleading also works
<frandavid100> could someone take a look at those packages and maybe upload them to revu? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=15423&d=1157626360 http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=15424&d=1157626430
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: meaning that u r not admin ?
<realist> Nafallo: I would eventually like to be on the review panel
<siretart> realist: there are security teams on both debian and ubuntu. I don't know how much they work together, but I could imagine it would be a good idea
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: indeed.
<Hobbsee> zul: hehe, true
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: i see
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, there are only 4.
<AnAnt> oh
<realist> siretart: I would like to help facilitate that
<Nafallo> realist: pitti should be who to talk to about security, he is after all the security manager for ubuntu :-)
<AnAnt> but I can't see it in that queue URL
<Fujitsu> AnAnt, it's there.
<Fujitsu> Filter by kchmviewer.
<Fujitsu> Ooh.
<Fujitsu> It's not there anymore.
<realist> Nafallo: hence why I initially brought the topic up in -devel, rather than here
<Nafallo> :-)
<Hobbsee> frandavid100: cclcfox has no man page.
<Hobbsee> realist: feel free to take it back there
<Fujitsu> Ooh.
<frandavid100> that means it can't be uploaded?
<Nafallo> realist: if you would have said your main area where security he would probably have jumped right at you ;-)
<Fujitsu> Anyone feel like looking at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3084?
<realist> Nafallo: how do you mean, "jumped right at you"?
<realist> Basically I'm watching vulnerability reports like a hawk, and often patch my code before a fixed package has been released
<Nafallo> realist: ehrm, would probably have started talking to you right away :-).
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: looks good to me
<Nafallo> if he's not busy with something that is...
<realist> That's okay, I'll send them an e-mail when I'm more organised
<Nafallo> nice :-).
<Fujitsu> Thankyou, Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: were you going to implement bddebian's request?
<Nafallo> realist: you probably want to sign up with security-review@lists.ubuntu.com at some point :-)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, should they actually be in -data?
<realist> Nafallo: I probably already am
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i dont know.  i would suspect so, if bddebian's mentoined it
<realist> Actually, no - it's security-announce
* Nafallo tries to find the wikipage for Security
<Nafallo> realist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityUpdateProcedures is good reading as well :-)
<realist> I should also contact Martin and Moritz from Debian
<realist> I'm sure Martin Pitt is already in contact with them
<realist> (Not entirely sure on the status of Debian/Ubuntu collaboration)
<realist> Presumption on my behalf that for security fixes, it would be active
<realist> Hobbsee, Nafallo; thanks for your direction.
<Nafallo> np
<siretart> realist: pitti is IIRC also a member of the debian security team. at least he was a candidate for that
<Nafallo> I think he forwards patches after fixing them in Ubuntu at the very least.
<siretart> realist: I think you should ask him directly
<realist> siretart: don't worry, I intend to
<Amaranth> Whoa, that went up fast. My launchpad karma is 220655
<Amaranth> haha, seb128 has 9 million
<VolkA> hi
<Fujitsu> Hi, VolkA.
<VolkA> i have a question regarding the "zeroc-ice" packages. they are version 3.0.1 in edgy, in debian etch there are already 3.1 packages. could someone tell me if they are gone to be included in the edgy release?
<VolkA> (i'm trying to decide wether to install a server with edgy or etch)
<realist> VolkA: edgy is frozen AFAIK
<ajmitch> universe isn't frozen yet
<ajmitch> so there's still a chance
<ajmitch> they have to be manually synced (or merged) though
* ajmitch will let another motu followup on that
<ajmitch> I'm off ot bed
<ajmitch> s/ot/to/
<VolkA> cool ...
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch
<VolkA> is there something i can do to help?
<VolkA> good night
<realist> Feel free to build, package, and test it
<realist> Then pester an MOTU :-)
<VolkA> ok, i'm going to upgrade to edgy and see if the packages from debian work ...
<VolkA> i think the 3.0.1 packages are also just copied from debian
<Nafallo> yepp, lookes like it...
<realist> VolkA: you might just want to try it from an edgy chroot
<realist> Should only take 10 mins to set one up, rather than upgrading your entire existing set-up
<VolkA> yep, but i wantet to try edgy anyway :-)
<xopher> Can I build edgy packages using dapper if mu pbuilder chroot image is using edgy repos? (Just making sure )
<geser> yes
<realist> Isn't that the whole idea?
<Adri2000> nobody available to check a package on revu ?
<hub> Adri2000: which one
<Adri2000> hub: djplay : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3071
<Adri2000> hub: thank you for the review !
<Adri2000> i know the problem of the big diff.gz, but i don't know what is the best way to fix it
<jonh_wendell> Hi folks. Is there any change of a package at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation be part of edgy?
<Nafallo> :-O
<Nafallo> what a big tree :-P
<beligum> Hi all, I have a problem when doing a sudo pbuilder build mylib.dsc :
<beligum> Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<beligum> is this bad, or should I ignore it?
<trappist> beligum: can you sudo anything else?
<beligum> yep
<siretart> is universe frozen as well?
<ogra> siretart, in sept 28th afaik ...
<ogra> the schedule should tell you
<Nafallo> maybe the whole publisher is frozen atm?
<siretart> ogra: I've just uploaded libdts to edgy, got the accepted mail, but it didn't appear yet on edgy-changes (as opposed to whats in that accepted mail)
<ogra> i have the same prob with edubuntu-meta it seems
<ogra> siretart, see -devel
<VolkA> re
<VolkA> i just tested the new zeroc ice 3.1 packages from debian - they work fine - is there a chance they will be included?
* Nafallo have no idea about current sync policy ;-)
<VolkA> is there someone i could ask for it, or mail info on the packages i tested?
<Nafallo> VolkA: have people here answer now would be better ;-)
<VolkA> yes - so i have upgraded to the current edgy and installed all packages and dependencies from the metapackage zeroc-ice_3.1.0-2_all.deb
<VolkA> i had to fix the python first to get ice-python to install, but the packages themselves seam to work just fine
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Nafallo> bddebian: hi! now help VolkA request a sync of zeroc-ice :-)
<bddebian> Hello Nafallo
<Nafallo> :-)
<VolkA> ok, i'll post again ...
<VolkA> <VolkA> yes - so i have upgraded to the current edgy and installed all packages and dependencies from the metapackage zeroc-ice_3.1.0-2_all.deb
<VolkA> <VolkA> i had to fix the python first to get ice-python to install, but the packages themselves seam to work just fine
<VolkA> the zeroc-ice from etch ...
<Nafallo> bddebian: I have no idea of the current procedures in doing syncs from Debian, so if you would like to tell us, that would be great :-)
<bddebian> zeroc-ice-python is on the merges list
<VolkA> yes, it depends on python2.3, which seams to be broken at the moment
<Nafallo> why is it there? right not it's a build1 in edgy :-)
<Nafallo> and zeroc-ice is a plain sync atm. no ubuntu or build what so ever :-)
<bddebian> Why can't zeroc-ice-python be a sync now?
<Nafallo> but then again...
<Nafallo> my devel-system is still without power :-/
<bddebian> Can we still request syncs?
<Nafallo> I have no idea :-)
<Nafallo> I would guess, since the UUVF still haven't gone into action. or has it?
<bddebian> Not sure
<bddebian> Hah, I'm not on the Top Contributors list anymore.. :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, can't meet build dep for slice2py.  Trying to update my pbuilder now..
<bddebian> Nafallo / VolkA: We need a newer version of slice2py in Edgy it appears
<VolkA> why, where's the error?
<bddebian> Pbuilding zeroc-ice-python
<bddebian>  -> Considering  slice2py (>= 3.1.0)
<bddebian>       Tried versions: 3.0.1-4
<bddebian>    -> Does not satisfy version, not trying
<bddebian> E: Could not satisfy build-dependency.
<bddebian> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<VolkA> hm, the etch package is slice2py_3.1.0-2_i386.deb
<VolkA> seams to work
<bddebian> Not according to packages.ubuntu.com
<bddebian> Hmm
<VolkA> would a complete list of packages i copied from the etch repository help?
<bddebian> Are you running Edgy currently?
<VolkA> ye
<VolkA> s
<bddebian> What does apt-cache madison slice2py yeild?
<VolkA> just updated, and then installed the ice packages
<VolkA>   slice2py |    3.0.1-4 | http://de.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<VolkA>  zeroc-ice |    3.0.1-4 | http://de.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources
<bddebian> Exactly
<VolkA> but i didn't use apt for ice - just downloaded the debs and used dpkg -i to see if it works
<bddebian> Downloaded from where?
<Nafallo> apt-cache policy would have been better then :-P
<VolkA> packages.debian.org
<bddebian> Gah
<VolkA> :-) i think so, but i didn't know how to do it - so this was fast and seamed to work :-)
<bddebian> OK, I'm trying to build zeroc-ice source package from Debian now, give me a few
<Nafallo> the proper way would have involved a local repo and rebuilding everything you dpkg -i'd :-)
<VolkA> ok ;-)
<beligum> I changed my uid for my GPG key (deleted the comment), but now I can't upload to REVU anymore, can somenbody help me?
<sladen> beligum: siretart ^^
<beligum> hmm, he's not here
<beligum> Can I try something else, like deleting and re-uploading my key ?
<sladen> beligum: no, but he does have scrollback
<sladen> beligum: you should be able to change UIDs fine.  An upload will just recombine it with the existing key
<sladen> beligum: you'll need to revoke it
<beligum> sladen: I revoked it, but then deleted it
<beligum> (have a backup though)
<beligum> Problem is, when I upload to revu, I immediately get an email: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<beligum> Excuse my impatience, I'll wait for siretart
<sladen> siretart: is REVU incorrectly using a uid, rather than the key-id to authorise uploads?
<sladen> siretart: that might explain why it was failing on my key aswell (where the registered uid is /not/ the first one)
<mr_pouit> sladen, but I think you can specify one per default when you edit your key (i don't remember exactly how ^^)
<sladen> mr_pouit: since GPG 2.8.something, you can
<mr_pouit> ah, ok
<AnAnt> bddebian: hide
* bddebian runs
<AnAnt> bddebian: you got any idea how to fix that manpage problem ?
<AnAnt> bddebian: and what did you mean by "Is the header in debian/copyright enough?"
<bddebian> AnAnt: I was poking through the manpage yesterday and it seems that most of them are just that the lines are too long.  If you do man -l ./foo.5 it will tell you what lines fail and you can just move part of the line to the next line
<bddebian> AnAnt: It doesn't have the FSF address and stuff in there.  I don't know if it's required, I don't do licenses stuff
<AnAnt> bddebian: what *stuff* ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: Look at the header on this page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Reviewing?action=show&redirect=MOTUReviewingGuide
<bddebian> Damn this freakin' zeroc-ice is taking forever
<VolkA> you mean building it? or does it make problems?
<bddebian> No building :)
<VolkA> yep, all c++ ... reallly slows it down :)
<AnAnt> yeah, that's why I hate C++
<AnAnt> slow compile & slow run
<VolkA> :-) at runtime it's ok ...
<sebest> hi , i uploaded a package with dput on REVU and i don't see it appearing on the revu.tauware.de homepage
<sebest> the package is php5-eaccelerator
<sebest> could anyone tell me what is wrong with my upload?
<LaserJock> sebest: eaccelerator?
<sebest> LaserJock, yes?
<LaserJock> sebest: are you in the ubuntu-universe-contributors LP team?
<sebest> LaserJock, no i'm not
<sebest> i contribute packages from time to time
<LaserJock> sebest: ok, join that LP team
<LaserJock> REVU's authentication is run through that now
<sebest> LaserJock, i joined
<sebest> i thought the auth was with the gpg key
<LaserJock> well, it now looks at the gpg key for your LP id
<sebest> LaserJock, should i reupload it?
<LaserJock> sebest: hmm, I think it takes time to sync the keys
<LaserJock> siretart: ping?
<LaserJock> lets see if a REVU admin is awake
<sebest> ok
<xerxas> Hi
<LaserJock> sebest: :/ it seems nobody is awake presently
<xerxas> I want make a package with cdbs and /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk
<sebest> LaserJock, thanx, i'll come back asking later on
<xerxas> it's the first time I use cdbs , can I use dh-make to debianze the directory ?
<LaserJock> sebest: yeah, and if I spot one I'll have them clear it out, etc.
<sebest> LaserJock, thank you
<LaserJock> xerxas: yeah, I think when you run dh_make it gives you a cdbs option
<xerxas> how should I name a directory tha I'll dh_make with revision 37 on a bzr repository ?
<xerxas> LaserJock: thanks
<siretart> hey
<siretart> sladen: sort of, but a bit different
<siretart> sladen: revu uses username/pw pairs, which are stored in the database
<siretart> sladen: the username is taken from the Changed-By: field of accepted uploads
<siretart> sladen: the password recovery encrypts against that username, which is supposed to be part of the gpg file
<bddebian> VolkA: Sync request for zeroc-ice and zeroc-ice-python submitted.
<LaserJock> sladen: heah!
<LaserJock> grr
<LaserJock> siretart I meant
<LaserJock> siretart: could you sync the revu keys and remove eaccelerator from incoming?
<siretart> a sec
<LaserJock> siretart: np, it's for sebest
<fowlduck> hey, whoever cares, it looks like guidance-power-manager works now
<fowlduck> it's not randomly spewing crap at me
<fowlduck> it's still terrible in judging how much time is left though, it says i have 16 hours of battery, woohoo!
<huats_> I have added my ssh key to launchpad, do I have to wait a bit (like with openpgp keys) before I can push with bzr ?
<LaserJock> perhaps
<siretart> LaserJock: keyring synced
<LaserJock> sebest: ^^
<huats_> Ok I don't know what's wrong. I want to push a branch on launchpad but bzr push  keeps tell me that "0 revision(s) pushed."  It is a bit OT, but it is quite related to ubuntu...
<VolkA> bddebian: thanks, thats great!
<huats_> and it creates a file sftp: in my rep
<iGama> Hello
<iGama> just have 1 question...
<sladen> iGama: ...then ask it
<sladen> :)
<iGama> i wanna submit a proposol of a package ( im writing it :p )
<iGama> its not a new software
<iGama> its a myspell dictionary
<iGama> of a language thats not in the repositorys
<iGama> its found in the debian unstable repos,
<iGama> s, where do i do the sugestion ? in the MOTU/Packages/Candidates?
<LaserJock> iGama: if it's already in sid then it would just need be synced
<LaserJock> first verified that it builds, etc. in edgy
<iGama> yep
<iGama> im using it
<iGama> instaled that .deb
<iGama> its the myspell-pt-pt, and other pt_PT dictionaries like aspell and that
<iGama> dont know if its in sid also :s
<iGama> have to check
<iGama> LaserJock,  yes tha package is in sid
<LaserJock> iGama: I guess you could file a bug for a sync then, explaining everything
<iGama> ok
<iGama> thanks :)
<imbrandon> LaserJock, i think me and you are the only ones not asking for travel sponsors hehe
<LaserJock> maybe that means we'll get in ;-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i could probably swing it even if not , but i dont know for sure
<LaserJock> "these guys are cheap, we'll let them come" ;-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> well if i wasnt in the US or if it was outside the US it would be diffrent but i can get a round trip ticket for like $300, thats not too bad
<imbrandon> ( to mt view )
<imbrandon> OR i could spend the weekend before and after driving to/from but that might be a pita LOL
<imbrandon> heh you and burger ( and some others i'm missing ) JUST came from google too lol
<sladen> imbrandon: driving to/from where?
<imbrandon> sladen, Kansas  City to Mt view Cali
<imbrandon> dev summit
<sladen> imbrandon: oooh, can you just click your heels three times :)
<imbrandon> hehehe
<imbrandon> only what 1200 miles ;)
<iGama> LaserJock, thanks, just submitted the bug :)
<LaserJock> cool
<AnAnt> LaserJock: can I trick you to review a package ?
<LaserJock> not today I'm afraid :(
<AnAnt> k
<LaserJock> I have to write the Edgy version of the Ubuntu Packaging Guide toda :/
<superm1> Laserjokc, When's a good time to come on to find a MOTU with time for reviews?
<AnAnt> superm1: after Edgy is released maybe ?
<superm1> haha
<LaserJock> hard to say really
<LaserJock> I don't think right now is great though
<LaserJock> time zone issues are always difficult
<superm1> yea I can see that
<superm1> are most the MOTUs in EU, or US or where?
<LaserJock> EU I should think
<LaserJock> and australiaish
<superm1> okay so night time US time would probably be better luck to find more MOTUs in the channel then
<superm1> that works
<LaserJock> there are a few of us American/Canadia types
<superm1> I'll check back in later tonight
<LaserJock> I know it's hard guys
<LaserJock> but we are doing as much as we can
<bddebian> Bah, speak for yourself ;-P
<LaserJock> ah, I wondered when he would surface
<AnAnt> yup
<LaserJock> punish him with a revu
<superm1> I'm sure there is so much more going on for you guys then we even want to know about, so I'm greatful for the time you give us :)
<AnAnt> I thought he wouldn't surface since I entered
<LaserJock> well, IMO, we aren't doing so great with REVUing
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure how to make it better
<AnAnt> LaserJock: I think you guys are doing great, especially that you have a real life to handle
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I'm trying to get some research done
<LaserJock> write the packaging guide
<LaserJock> fix some bugs
<LaserJock> do some other writing
<LaserJock> etc.
<LaserJock> and I can hardly keep up with my email :-)
<AnAnt> kchmviewer is on the repos !
<AnAnt> ???
<AnAnt> that link is not working: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kchmviewer-nokde
<AnAnt> who should I report that to ?
<LaserJock> AnAnt: what do you mean?
<AnAnt> LaserJock: what do I mean by what ?
<LaserJock> what's not working?
<geser> the URL he mentioned
<AnAnt> exactly
<geser> gives a 404
<AnAnt> I searched in packages.ubuntu.com for kchmviewer-nokde
<AnAnt> so it gave me that link
<AnAnt> now if I click it , it says that it doesn't exist (ie. 404)
<LaserJock> is that a new package? do you know?
<AnAnt> yup
<AnAnt> and it only got in today
<LaserJock> then it probably needs some time to sync
<AnAnt> k
<huats__> I'd like to put a branch for bzr on launchpad... I want to add it inside the telepathy team... bzr push --create-prefix sftp://christophe-sauthier@bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy/telepathy-irc/ubuntu with christophe-sauthier my id and telepathy-irc is a project created inside launchpad.... It is correct ?
<LaserJock> are you a member of telepathy LP team?
<huats__> LaserJock: Yep
<LaserJock> I think that's right then
<huats__> this command tell me as a result : "0 revision(s) pushed." and it creates a rep sftp:
<bddebian> AnAnt: Is it sitting in the NEW queue?
<LaserJock> huats__: I think that might be ok
<LaserJock> huats__: try branching from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy/telepathy-irc/ubuntu
<huats__> LaserJock: so I don't know what's is wrong
<AnAnt> bddebian: gimme the link for NEW queue pls
<LaserJock> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<huats__> LaserJock: you mean bzr branch ?
<LaserJock> huats__: yeah
<bddebian> AnAnt: LaserJock just did :)
<huats__> LaserJock: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy/telepathy-irc/ubuntu/
<AnAnt> k
<LaserJock> huats__: hmm
<AnAnt> bddebian: nope, not there
<LaserJock> bddebian: and from memory too ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: You are a STUD man :-)
<LaserJock> I guess that's what I get for being a raging Ubuntu-holic
<LaserJock> I can do the NEW queue URL from memory
<LaserJock> but I have a hard time telling you my phone number
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> it's true too, that's the sad part
<LaserJock> I hate my phone number
<LaserJock> I've had it for 3 years and still have to think about it
<AnAnt> ?!
<LaserJock> I can do the one I had before that one fine
<AnAnt> guys, what exactly is XGL ?
<sladen> AnAnt: bling
<Nafallo> AnAnt: GL-driven XServer from SUSE
<AnAnt> what is bling ?
<Nafallo> sladen: I love your proposal about UDS and just responded with my thoughts to sounder :-)
<superm1> a temporary workaround until the big proprietary driver vendors support Aiglx
<Nafallo> AnAnt: eyecandy :-)
<LaserJock> nasty eyecandy
<LaserJock> can't for the life of me figure out why somebody would want to run their box like that
<AnAnt> is it true that if I use XGL, then it will take off some load from the CPU ?
<AnAnt> LaserJock: neither do I, but some guy told me that it uses GPU instead of CPU
<Nafallo> will, it _will_ render more stuff on the GFX-card, so theoretically.
<Nafallo> s/i/e/
<LaserJock> sure, to break your apps and funky things with your windws
<AnAnt> LaserJock: huh ?
<LaserJock> I'm all for eyecandy that works
<superm1> if your going to set it up, be ready for daily breakage from the quinn repos
<AnAnt> bddebian: I got bad news for you
<LaserJock> I've seen too many "App X doesn't work anymore" bugs because of XGL
<LaserJock> it's great for testing out new features and X development
<Nafallo> AnAnt: that will make him happy, bddebian likes bad news ;-)
<AnAnt> LaserJock: ok, you gave me a good reason not to care about XGL
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I sound a bit harsh and like an old grumpy guy
<Nafallo> LaserJock: lol
<LaserJock> but XGL isn't going to make your machine *more* stable, I'll put it that way
<Nafallo> :-)
<bddebian> AnAnt: Whassat?
<AnAnt> bddebian: i reuploaded elinks-full
<superm1> it does wonders though to make vista fan boys drop their mouths at the cool things it can do
<AnAnt> I only fixed the copyright thing
<bddebian> AnAnt: Well WTF? :-)
<AnAnt> superm1: like what ?
<LaserJock> superm1: tbh I'd rather show them a "Just Works" system, but I know what you mean
<superm1> I showed a friend of mine watching a video on the edge of the cube
<superm1> and he was pretty amazed at just that
<AnAnt> I don't understand what's nice about that
<Nafallo> AnAnt: it just looks kewl :-)
<superm1> its not at all for a functional purpose, its just to look cool
<AnAnt> k
<superm1> yea
<superm1> and when your waiting for a compile to go, who wouldn't want to wobble a window around ;)?
<AnAnt> prolly it will be nice in games or some 3D CAD/modelling software ?
<LaserJock> I think it's basically a "proof-of-concept" thing
<superm1> IMO, that's why AIGLX is the end solution,  It's already in edgy and metacity has support to use it
<AnAnt> oh, like going to the moon
<superm1> I don't follow that comment?
<LaserJock> you send people to the moon to say "I went to the moon", not because you doing much of anything functional there
<imbrandon> ...
<AnAnt> it has to do with cold war
<superm1> oh.... yea makes sense
<AnAnt> doh !
<AnAnt> kchmviewer now dissappeared from packages.ubuntu.com
<AnAnt> I think it must be some sync'ing as bddebian said
<LaserJock> so this is "We came make windows wobble and videos play on a cube"
<AnAnt> oops, wrong search
<zul> i think most people perfer systems that work over eye candy
<AnAnt> is getting a package in Debian a lengthy process like in Ubuntu ?
<LaserJock> AnAnt: depends, sometimes it is faster, sometimes it is slower
<LaserJock> it sort of depends on who you know
<LaserJock> and can get to sponsor you
<bddebian> AnAnt: If you did them right the first time it wouldn't take so long.. ;-P
* bddebian ducks
<superm1> haha
<LaserJock> it's true though
<LaserJock> wrt to Debian
<LaserJock> my first package took quite a while to get into Ubuntu
<zul> heh...there is no debian cabal
<LaserJock> but once it was it only took 2 days to get into Debian
<superm1> speaking of which, bddebian, would you have a moment to look over the myth package I have on REVU?
<Nafallo> lol
* Nafallo loves to see bddebian back in action :_)
<Nafallo> :-)
<bddebian> Who is back in action? :)
<AnAnt> which action ? REVU'ing or ducking ?
<bddebian> superm1: Have you spoken with slomo_ by any chance?
<superm1> No I haven't
<superm1> I just got the package in yesterday, and haven't found a MOTU to look at it initially yet
<phanatic> good evening
<bddebian> Well slomo_ works on/with the Multimedia team
<bddebian> Heya phanatic
<bddebian> superm1: And I don't know if he wanted to use the Debian Multimedia packages for a reason?
<phanatic> hey bddebian :)
<superm1> Well these were synced from debian-multimedia
<superm1> with an ubuntu patch ontop
<superm1> and tested in an edgy pbuilder by me
<Nafallo> bddebian: I was more into your humor :-)
<superm1> crimsun had said that was the best way to go
<bddebian> superm1: Doesn't deb-mult-media just have .19?
<bddebian> Nafallo: Ah.. ;-)
<superm1> Christian just got them up to 0.20 1.5 days ago
<superm1> and he got plugins packages that I'm gonna throw in a pbuilder later today too
<bddebian> Ah, and you built from that?
<superm1> yes
<bddebian> Cool, OK
<superm1> I added a patch for gnome-screensaver
<superm1> instead of xscreensaver
<superm1> elsewise, they are the same
<Nafallo> superm1: should you really do instead of? Xubuntu uses xss IIRC.
<superm1> well I know all the other media players ubuntu universe has have patches for gnome-screensaver
<superm1> totem,vlc,xine,mplayer
<superm1> so I figured it was fitting to add
<Nafallo> totem _is_ gnome, so shouldn't need xss, vlc xine and mplayer should really be both...
<Nafallo> that's in my world ofcourse... don't know how in sync with MOTU that is atm ;-)
<Nafallo> I'm just being logical here :-P
<superm1> haha, well its always possible to change the patch to see what screensaver daemon is running
<superm1> and work from that
<superm1> I tend to forget there is a world outside of ordinary ubuntu - kubuntu and xubuntu and all
<Nafallo> :-)
<bddebian> Gah, I haven't used screen in soo long.  How do you detach from a screen?
<tseng> ivoks: ping
<ivoks> tseng: pong
<zul> control a, control d
<bddebian> Thx zul
<tseng> ivoks: looking for your alps touchpad loge
<tseng> love
<AnAnt> any free REVUer here ?
<ivoks> tseng: sure...
<tseng> ivoks: was there a url?
<tseng> my touchpad is kinda slow on a new dell
<tseng> the nipple is super fast
<bddebian> Uhm
<Nafallo> lol, I read that right after all :-P
<AnAnt> what nipple ?
<tseng> ...
<ivoks> tseng: i don't have an url; alps works since breezy out of the box
<superm1> in the keyboard
<tseng> the one that is used for cursors?
<bddebian> None of my nipples work for cursors?
<tseng> sigh
<ivoks> tseng: but you can speed it up
<tseng> not in the mood
<superm1> haha..
<tseng> ivoks: not in gnome i cant
<tseng> settings have no effect
<ivoks> tseng: in xorg.conf
<AnAnt> oh
<tseng> ivoks: ok
<tseng> ivoks: synaptics manpage?
<tseng> will look later
<ivoks> tseng: http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<ivoks> grrr
<ivoks> README.alps :)
<tseng> ok thanks
<AnAnt> is anyone here able to disable Touch-to-Click in the virtual console for ALPS touchpads ?
<ivoks> tseng: /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/README.alps
<tseng> ok
<ivoks> tseng: I think it's AccelFactor or MinSpeed
<tseng> ok
<ivoks> anybody knows who is admin of se.archive.ubuntu.com?
<bddebian> Egads I forgot that MythTV is 14Mb :-(
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> I did a python2.4 -> python changin in gcompris yesterday
<LaserJock> the source is 72MB
<superm1> yea it did take forever for me to upload that source package on my 256kbits upload here
<LaserJock> it took forever on my 1.3GHz pbuilder machine
<bddebian> heh
<Sp4rKy> hi guys
<Sp4rKy> i need some help with debconf
<Sp4rKy> i'm creating a preinst file which call debconf for ask something to end-user
<Sp4rKy> but when i try install my package with dpkg -i , i get an error 10 from preinst script ...
<sistpoty> hi folks
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-14
<yogurtthewise> hi there
<yogurtthewise> I just managed to create a package for moc 2.4 for ubuntu, compiles perfectly and package builds with no prob. what should I do to see it included?
<yogurtthewise> there's an unofficial deb pkg I started with, it's very easy, but it diverges from debian repos, so dunno if it can actually be accepted by ubuntu
<yogurtthewise> there are lots of important improvements over the available 2.3, that's why I'm mentioning it
<Nafallo> it can, but what is the problem with the current debian packaging then?
<yogurtthewise> I'm not a bleeding edge fan or something
<Nafallo> where few packages diverge from debian that way see... those who does have good reasons
<yogurtthewise> I'm actually wrong, sorry
<yogurtthewise> 2.4.x is available in unstable
<sistpoty> yogurtthewise: and is in edgy as well ;)
<yogurtthewise> ewhehe, noticed it too late... it wasnt available in dapper so I thought it wasnt in debian either, sorry
<yogurtthewise> it's been a nice exercise to port the one I found, tho :)
<yogurtthewise> so I guess the question is rather: why isnt dapper shipping 2.4.0?
<yogurtthewise>  *** 2.3.3-1 0
<yogurtthewise>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Package
<yogurtthewise> that's apt-cache policy moc
<ajmitch> because dapper's upstream version freeze was some time in january
<Nafallo> we are working on edgy now. dapper is frozen since june.
<yogurtthewise> I see, thanks
<ajmitch> so nothing would have been automatically synced since at least then :)
<Nafallo> ehrm, totally frozen, gone stable etc... :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: yes, but the freeze was even earlier :)
<ajmitch> people often ask why the latest & shiniest didn't make it into dapper :)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: yea, but that wasn't TOTALLY frozen ;-)
<ajmitch> just slushy
<ajmitch> anyway, brb
<huats_> I am trying to creaete a .deb I have a file debian/pyversion that contains 2.4- and during the sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc it keeps searching for python2.5
<huats_> does anybody know what can I do ?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, you got a sec ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: not really, what's up?
<imbrandon> why cant this be removed , or is there a was to force it ?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23385
<ajmitch> imbrandon: there's a bug open on it, look that up
<ajmitch> ok, bug isn't open..
<ajmitch> bug 42847
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42847 in mldonkey "mldonkey-server fails to uninstall" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42847
<ajmitch> or related closed bugs
<imbrandon> kk
* ajmitch really hasn't had anything to do with mldonkey, so no real reason to ask me :)
<Nafallo> :-(
<Nafallo> s/\(/\)/
<bddebian> Heya gang
* Nafallo tickles bddebian :-)
<superm1> heya bddebian, thanks for the Revu.  appreciate it
<bddebian> Heh, hello Nafallo
<bddebian> superm1: NP
<Nafallo> :-)
<sistpoty> hey bddebian
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/gocr
<CarlFK> I just built a .deb from the .41 source - who should I tell that it works ?
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey zul
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<ajmitch> hi
<TheMuso> Hey Hobbsee, ajmitch.
<ajmitch> hello TheMuso
<Hobbsee> hey TheMuso
<bddebian> Belated hello sistpoty
<bddebian> Gah
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee, ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian
<ajmitch> hi
<jamadagni> hello anyone here?
<jamadagni> can i ask for help on local repos here?
<ispiked> where can I report a bug about a package dependency issue?
<imbrandon> launchpad.net
<ispiked> hrmph...
<imbrandon> whats the problem ?
<imbrandon> err what package
<ispiked> well, it's weird. it's libgnomevfs2-0.
<ispiked> on packages.ubuntu.com it's showing that 2.14.1-0ubuntu8 is the latest version, but in synaptic it's showing ubuntu1 for me.
<ispiked> (trying to install the -dbg package so I can get symbols...)
<ispiked> and when I install the -dbg package I get "libgnomevfs2-0 (=2.14.1-0ubuntu8) but 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ajmitch> make sure you have dapper-updates/dapper-security enabled for all components (universe included)
<ajmitch> though it appears to be in main
<imbrandon> ispiked, that get you fixed up ?
<ispiked> imbrandon: maybe...
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> just checkin
<imbrandon> ;)
<ispiked> now it's showing version 2.14.2-0... instead of 2.14.1-0...
<ispiked> and that's not even listed on packages.ubuntu.com... :S
<seth> packages is out of date often
<ispiked> good to know!
<lifeless> use launchpad, its always up to date
<seth> yep
<ispiked> I hate launchpad's UI...
<ispiked> how would I do that starting from launchpad.com?
<ispiked> err.. .net
<ispiked> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu ?
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=libgnomevfs2-0
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search?text=libgnomevfs2
<lifeless> first hit
<imbrandon> notice .2-0 is in the updates pocket
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2
<imbrandon> ;)
<ispiked> cool.
* StevenK wonders they called it a "pocket"
<imbrandon> idk if p.u.c does -updates
<StevenK> imbrandon: I doubt it
<imbrandon> heya StevenK
* StevenK waves
* StevenK is over uni, but has to go back later today.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ok whom can i get to eyeball a package for me on revu so i dont upload a broken^stupid mistake on my first go at a lib pkg
* imbrandon watches everyone scatter
<StevenK> imbrandon: Shoot yourself in the foot now, it saves time.
<imbrandon> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3109  ajmitch ran revu-tools on it so it should be easy ;)
<imbrandon> StevenK, hahaha
<welshbyte> good morning
<imbrandon> moins welshbyte
<welshbyte> ello imbrandon
<Kagou> good morning
<Kagou> hey raphink
<raphink> yop Kagou
<superm1> hey are any MOTU's around that could do a REVU?
<dholbach> good morning
<Fujitsu> Morning.
<dholbach> hi Fujitsu
<xerxas_> Hi
<Fujitsu> Hi.
<jamadagni> hello anyone here?
<Fujitsu> No.
<jamadagni> haha
<jamadagni> ok i have a q
<Fujitsu> Fire away.
<jamadagni> if the same package is found in two repositories, one signed and the other unsigned,
<jamadagni> then apt-get will it take the signed packages?
<jamadagni> or the unsigned/
<Fujitsu> It will take whatever is newer, then whatever appears first in sources.list.
<jamadagni> if that's so, then kdegames_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu3_all.deb is newer than kdegames_3.5.2-0ubuntu3_all.deb, right/
<Fujitsu> Hm... I know little about package `epochs', as I believe the colon represents.
<Fujitsu> I think it should be newer, yes.
<jamadagni> ok leave that.
<jamadagni> i have a local repo with tidy and libtidy. these are also present on the remote repos
<jamadagni> and the local repo is configured before the remote repo in sources.list
<jamadagni> but still apt-get goes and gets the remote file
<jamadagni> why?
<jamadagni> i remove the remote repo from the list
<jamadagni> and then i try to isntall,
<jamadagni> then it installs the file from the local repo
<Fujitsu> Are the versions in the local repository newer?
<jamadagni> same version
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<xerxas__> in edgy , python package should use 2.4 , right ?
<Adri2000> hub: are you here ?
<z\> hello
<xopher> ,
<beligum> Hello everybody, got another question \o/
<beligum> What do I do to change a package name? I mean, what files should I edit? (just debian subdir, or anything else?)
<phanatic> good afternoon
<raphink> yop ledroide
<ledroide> yop raphink
<seth|away> beligum, debian/control needs changed (re: your earlier question)
<beligum> thx, got that
<beligum> apparently, changelog too
<beligum> that's where the problem resided
<seth|away> yeah, if you'd already added the changelog entry
<beligum> seth, you an experienced packager?
<beligum> Can you take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3117 ?
<beligum> This is my third revision, it's driving me crazy, never thought packaging would be so hard ...
<reggaemanu_> hi
<reggaemanu_> i'ml new to the universe contributors world, where i have to upload packages? is it on upload.ubuntu.com like described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Uploads ?
<zul> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<reggaemanu_> ok, so on revu.tauware.de, thanks zul, i've read a lots of wepage about revu on the wiki but not that one
<AnAnt> any MOTU here ?
<AnAnt> or admin, I dunno
<Adri2000> can someone help me to fix a diff.gz problem : "-please avoid having config.guess and config.sub in the diff." (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3071) ? what's the best way to fix that ?
<sladen> Adri2000: at the top of each patch can you say what/why that patch is doing
<sladen> Adri2000: and in the changelog from   Initial Release with
<sladen>  + MP3 constructor naming fix (doesn't compile without)
<sladen>  + BitmapSlider fix, control has XXX YYY bug otherwise
<sladen>  + Also fix Bitmap Button class to solve ZZZ issue
<geser> Adri2000: you could move the shiped files out of the way, copy those from autotools-dev and undo it when you are finished
<Adri2000> sladen: ok
<sladen>  + Fix libqt include directory
<Adri2000> geser: look at the debian/rules, there are a few lines added by dh_make which copy these files config.{sub,guess}
<geser> Adri2000: as you copy the new config.{sub,guess} you are changing them (from the view of diff) -> they are included in your diff.gz
<geser> if you do a more intelligent approach and backup the original files and restore them afterwards they aren't changed anymore when diffing
<volker> hi
<Adri2000> geser: seems that i don't have the original files, because debuild already copied the new ones
<VolkA> i have a question regarding merging of debian packages: yesterday a nice guy from this channel looked into merging the zeroc-ice package on my request and filed a merge request. could someone give me an estimate how long this will take to get into the distribution? (day, week?)
<geser> !info zeroc-ice edgy
<ubotu> zeroc-ice: Metapackage to install all Ice related packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-4 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 64 kB
<VolkA> cool bot :-)
<geser> zeroc-ice 3.1.0 got uploaded but is sitting currently in the NEW queue
<VolkA> ok, so i guess i can upgrade to get it in a matter of hours?
<geser> unlikely
<geser> they must be checked because they introduced a new binary package
<geser> it can take several days till an archive admin reviews them
<VolkA> ok, thanks for the info!
<Nafallo> geser: it's friday tomorrow ;-)
<geser> ok than it may be a matter of hours :)
<VolkA> can i download the new binary packages from the new queue somewhere?
<Mithrandir> VolkA: no
<beligum> Can I seduce someone to take a look at my libinstrudeo package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3119
<VolkA> hm, thats bad ... i need to have a server with this new release up and running till tomorrow ... ok, then i think i'll have fun compiling it myself :-)
<Nafallo> VolkA: either that or talk nicely to the archive admins :-)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Lutin> Hi
<Lutin> is to possible to create two different packages libfoo and libfoo-dbg (with debug symbols) using cdbs ?
<azeem> Lutin: that is standard practise, many library packages do that
<Lutin> azeem, and how can I do that ?
<azeem> have a look at some existing library packages done with CDBS
<Lutin> azeem, eg ?
<azeem> I don't know off hand
<Lutin> oh :(
<azeem> Lutin: just check some library's package Build-Depends for cdbs and see whether they build a debug package
<azeem> you should hit one soon enough
<Lutin> azeem, ok , gonna try it
<azeem> Lutin: the GNOME libraries are mostly done with CDBS, except for the low-level ones (gtk+, glib, atk)
<VolkA> cu, and thanks for the help
<[GuS] > Hi people!
<[GuS] > some could point me a link to see how to make binary - dev and docs package from source?
<bddebian> http://help.ubuntu.com  and look at the Packaging Guide
<[GuS] > yeah i know that one...
<bddebian> OK, what else do you need?
<bddebian> Have you looked at the Debian New Maintainers Guide?
<[GuS] > i need to know wich is necesary to make -dev and -doc packages... besides binary one...
<Gloubiboulga> .install files :)
<bddebian> Aye :-)
<[GuS] > ?
<bddebian> [GuS] : Make your package entries in debian/control  foo-dev and foo-doc with the appropriate info
<[GuS] > ok
<bddebian> Then you can make foo-dev.install and foo-doc.install files
<bddebian> slomo: You around by any chance?
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<AnAnt> lionelp: I made an elinks-full package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3106
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks for the REVU
<bddebian> AnAnt: NP
<AnAnt> bddebian: does that mean that you don't have any other comments about freedict ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: Nope.  Fix the version and I'll advocate.
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks
<bddebian> Sure
<AnAnt> bddebian: regarding elinks-full, how am I supposed to remove the autoconf files if they are in the orig tarball ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: I believe you can just rm them in your clean target but don't quote me on that :-(
<Adri2000> hub: i fixed what you asked for djplay : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3122, if you and someone else can take a look at it :)
<AnAnt> may I suggest something for the REVU tool ?
<AnAnt> to make it possible to upload diffs only instead of having to re-upload the orig tarball every time
<AnAnt> ping
<bddebian> AnAnt: Who are you pinging? :-)
<crimsun> AnAnt: spec it and implement it
<bddebian> Heh
<AnAnt> crimsun: huh ?
<Spec> ok
<crimsun> 14:19 < AnAnt> to make it possible to upload diffs only instead of having to re-upload the orig tarball every time
<AnAnt> I don't understand
<AnAnt> what is "spec it" ?
<crimsun> write up the specifications
<Spec> to write a spec
<bddebian> AnAnt: He is telling you to create a spec and then make it happen :-)
<AnAnt> who wrote REVU ?
<Spec> it's like the rtfm of the developers world
<crimsun> Reinhard, Andrew, and Stefan iirc
<AnAnt> what ir rtfm ?
<bddebian> OMG
<AnAnt> ir=is
<bddebian> RTFM == Read The F**king Manual
<Spec> stfw = search the f**king web
<Spec> and jgaawasfi = just go ahead and write a spec for it
<siretart> AnAnt: patches are always welcome, sourcecode is as bzr registered in launchpad.
<AnAnt> siretart: thanks
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<siretart> huhu bddebian
<AnAnt> Spec: ftp = file transfer protocol , right ?
<bddebian> And my favorite: UTSL :-)
<AnAnt> Spec: well it also means "foiled twisted pair"
<AnAnt> bddebian: what's that ?
<bddebian> Use The Source Luke
<AnAnt> who's Luke ?
<bddebian> D00d, what planet are you from? :-)
<AnAnt> d00d=dude, right ?
<bddebian> Yes
<AnAnt> all I know is that Luke is one of 4 : John, Luke, Paul, Mathew
<bddebian> No, Luke Skywalker, aka Star Wars
<bddebian> s/aka/a la/
<AnAnt> oh ok
<bddebian> You know, "Use the force, Luke".. :-)
<AnAnt> well, it's me who should ask you, what galaxy are you from ?
<AnAnt> I am talking about ppl from earth, you talk about ppl in star wars
<bddebian> If I only knew.. :-)
<AnAnt> crimsun: ok, what if I can write a spec, but I can't implement (I never wrote big software)
<AnAnt> crimsun: is there someone to send  the suggestion ?
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<Spec> luke is played by an actor from earth
<crimsun> AnAnt: everyone starts at the "I haven't written big software" stage
<Spec> the other luke ... who knows, it's just text in a book that some people wrote :)
<ajmitch> morning
<ivoks> hi ajmitch
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, ivoks
* ajmitch gets irritated by people submitting bugs sometimes :)
<zul> f-spot?
<ajmitch> they file a bug on a package in testing, and they know that the fix is in unstable & will get there in a day or two :)
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> but there are annoying bugs filed there
<crimsun> pascal80 really needs to stop filing bug reports that ask for multiple source package syncs within one report.
* ajmitch needs to ask for a package sync or two
<Adri2000> bddebian: ping
<bddebian> Adri2000: Yessir?
<Bazzi> hmmm I need Hobbsee :(
<Adri2000> bddebian: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3122 have you seen the upload of September 14 12:50, patches are listed in the changelog
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe I didn't get the latest somehow..
<Adri2000> ok, and about the manpage, i have nothing interessant to put in it :/ so is it very useful to create one ?
<Adri2000> bddebian: sorry, i'm having connection problems on irc
<Adri2000> i said about the manpage that i have nothing to put in it, so is it very useful to create one ?
<bddebian> Adri2000: Is this a GUI app?
<beligum> I think my first package is quite ready now; http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3125 anyone care to review?
<Adri2000> yes
<LaserJock> crimsun: "do not catalyse the sync process."? how professorly of you ;-)
<Adri2000> bddebian: can you add a comment to the last upload ?
<seth> beligum, you include FreeSans.ttf, but Ubuntu already includes this font. You should reference the user's local copy and not install your own
<beligum> seth: with a symlink for now, and then changing the code for the next upstream release ?
<seth> beligum, ah, you're the upstream author. Don't worry about it for this release
<beligum> ok
<seth> does your code actually reference that font? or does it copy it into the fonts directory, or what
<bddebian> Adri2000: Yeah in a bit, sorry I'm at work
<Adri2000> no problem, when you have some time
<beligum> seth: what does the changelog-entry date stand for?
<beligum> seth: the code references the font
<seth> beligum, what do you mean about the changelog entry date? It should set automatically when you update the changelog with dch
<beligum> seth: oh, didn't know that
<seth> okay, just wasn't sure what you were asking about it :)
<seth> beligum, it seems like non-optimal behavior to have an application use a font different than my current system fonts... not harmful, just maybe unexpected?
<seth> but definitely not a showstopper problem
<thansen> I'm trying to install the mono-xsp packages on edgy but it's crapping out...can anyone help me for a sec?
<beligum> ok, I'll take care of it in the next release
<crimsun> LaserJock: tact goes a long way.
<crimsun> (or sometimes not at all, but it's arguably "better" than simply screaming)
<seaLne> anyone else willing to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3123 ?
<ajmitch> crimsun: words such as those may do wonders for the forums :)
<seaLne> but more likely just confuse them
<LaserJock> crimsun: true
<ajmitch> LaserJock, crimsun: want to schedule another REVU day asap?
<ajmitch> like in the next few days
<LaserJock> ajmitch: we could certainly use it
<LaserJock> do we have any stats on the last one
<ajmitch> no idea
<LaserJock> my impression was that it didn't get much action
<ajmitch> LaserJock: well if we can get something done, it'd be good
<ajmitch> raphink would be willing to help out, I'm sure :)
<ajmitch> raphink: hi!
<raphink> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> we're talking about having another REVu day
<LaserJock> that's what we need
<raphink> what are you talking about?
<LaserJock> to get a group of reviewers together
<ajmitch> LaserJock: which is why I asked you :)
<raphink> ok
* ajmitch has heard from anonymous sources that it's discouraging not getting feedback :)
<LaserJock> crimsun: is there *any* good times/days for you?
<LaserJock> I'm of course totally swamped, but if we decide on a  day I'll try to clear it up as much as possible
<LaserJock> ajmitch: anonymous?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: well, not really, just a comment out of the channel
<ajmitch> LaserJock: monday/tuesday? or is a weekend better?
<LaserJock> weekend is not good for me
<LaserJock> as long as I want to stay married
<LaserJock> ... which I do
<LaserJock> how's monday?
<ajmitch> sounds good to me
<ajmitch> if someone can put out a call for all willing MOTUs on the -devel & -motu lists
* ajmitch is having some mail issues still
* LaserJock volunteers
<LaserJock> hmm, should I rather sent it to -devel-announce and -motu?
* bddebian has been trying to REVU
<LaserJock> bddebian: can you do Monday?
<bddebian> I do every day homeboy :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: then get to it!
<bddebian> Uhm..
<seaLne> bddebian: those man pages took ages to write :)
<bddebian> seaLne: :-)
<seaLne> i hate writeing man pages now and if i find the guy that wrote a format that randomly falls over because you have a double space it won't be pleasant
<bddebian> Heh, no kidding :)
<seaLne> and randomly for no reason that i can see it wouldn't allow me to include upstream authors email
<seaLne> when i did it just corrupted from theat point on
<bddebian> Nice
<bddebian> Later gang
<bddebian> Adri2000: I hit djplay again
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-15
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<sistpoty> fine... I've finally got a new box :)
<ajmitch> great :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: just so you know, we're planning a revu day for monday
<sistpoty> ajmitch: just read LaserJock's mail :)
<ajmitch> ah good, he sent an email?
<sistpoty> yep
* ajmitch is having some mail delays today
<ajmitch> LaserJock: thanks for sending that
<LaserJock> np
<LaserJock> sistpoty: will you be around at all?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: not quite sure yet... I hope I can find some time on monday
<ajmitch> doesn't have to be monday - we just need to get stuff reviewed ;)
* sistpoty is just reviewing :)
<sistpoty> btw.: what do I need to do to get s.th. into dapper-updates?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: ask mdz/kamion
<ajmitch> there are new procedures now anyway
<ajmitch> not sure what applies to universe
<sistpoty> k, wil do
<sistpoty> +l
<Burgwork> ajmitch, do you need a new machine?
<Burgwork> ajmitch, were you not complaining about how slow it was?
<ajmitch> Burgwork: if I was, I'd probably be complaining about the one at work
<ajmitch> while I'd like a new machine, I probably don't need one for home just yet :)
<Burgwork> right. It may have been you bitching about the bandwidth
<ajmitch> that's far more likely
<ajmitch> since I live in NZ..
<ajmitch> my home box is an amd64, with RAID, lots of RAM, etc
<ajmitch> not slow to build on
<zul> just kernel stuff :)
<ajmitch> zul: you never seem to bother with CONCURRENCY_LEVEL :)
<ajmitch> I'm sure it'd make building a bit faster
<zul> i do..
* ajmitch never sees 2 cores in use
<zul> i just sometimes forget
<LaserJock> argg, my dev box is a 1.3Ghz P4 :/
<ajmitch> -/+ buffers/cache:    3349768     695560
<ajmitch> that's a sad indictment of the linux desktop - >3GB RAM used ;)
<LaserJock> you guys and your silly AMD64's and > 256MB RAM
<Burgwork> LaserJock, are you freaking serious?
<Burgwork> we need to launch of fund for developers who need machines
<zul> LaserJock: hah...2.4Ghz here
<ajmitch> Burgwork: sounds like a good idea :)
<sistpoty> with my new box, it's a completely new feeling of playing quake4 now... no longer look, turn, guess, shoot, wait for next frame... ;)
* ajmitch just lets others use his box for building stuff
<LaserJock> Burgwork: yeah 1.3GHz P4 with 256MB of Rambus with a 30GB hard drive
<LaserJock> that's my pbuilder machine
<ajmitch> LaserJock: we need to pass the hat around
<Fujitsu> Ooh dear. RDRAM...
<Burgwork> right. I have a 2.5 ghz athlon with 1gb of ram sitting here doing nothing
<ajmitch> sistpoty: heh, I know that feeling :)
<ajmitch> Burgwork: should be cheap to ship to the US
<LaserJock> I think we could use just having some machines that we can ssh into
<Burgwork> ajmitch, just need output hotplug to work, so I can use my laptop as my primary machine
<Burgwork> LaserJock, do you want access to mine?
<LaserJock> I have a 1.8 GHZ AMD at home but I can't use it much for dev work :/
<sistpoty> silly question: is there some policy for setuid-root executables?
<Burgwork> I am quite serious, as it mostly sits there and does nothing
<Burgwork> sistpoty, pitti will have you shot
<Burgwork> that answer your question?
<sistpoty> Burgwork: not really... I new there was s.th. like if you need suid, use debconf some ancient time, but does that still apply?
<Burgwork> no idea
<Burgwork> I don't do this "development" stuff
<sistpoty> and then it was don't do setuid, but that might be only rumors
<llusser> is anyone working on porting libpam-krb5-2.3 from debian unstable ?
<ajmitch> llusser: no, should be a straight sync
<llusser> what do you mean by straight sync
<ajmitch> we ask the archive admins to update it from debian
<Burgwork> siretart, ping
<sistpoty> Burgwork: I doubt you'll have much luck at that time of day... (it's almost 1am here)
<Burgwork> sistpoty, you can always hope
<LaserJock> Burgwork: sistpoty would also do just as well ;-)
* sistpoty hides
<ajmitch> sistpoty: run away while you have the chance
<kinema> Aren't most packages in universe pulled directly from Debian?
<sistpoty> kinema: yep
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> Burgwork: ajmitch would also work :-)
<Burgwork> sistpoty, in /query
<Burgwork> all these tasty victims^WWhelpers
<lakin> So if I needed to build an ubuntu package for Dapper which is in Debian unstable, and is likely to end up in edgy, is it a straightforward process to grab the package/source and rebuild it for my box?
<kinema> I'm looking at ejabberd right now which in universe is still v1.0.0.  The Debian package was updated to to v1.1.1 back in May.  Why is there such a lag?
<kinema> BTW I'm working in Edgy right now.
<ajmitch> kinema: because at upstream version freeze, we stop automatically syncing packages that are unmodified in ubuntu
<LaserJock> lakin: yeah
<ajmitch> kinema: in this case:
<lakin> LaserJock: I assume there's some documentation for that, but for some reason I can't find it.  Mind pointing me in the general direction?
<ajmitch>   ejabberd | 1.0.0-1build1 | http://apt-proxy edgy/universe Packages
<ajmitch>   ejabberd |    1.1.1-4 | http://apt-proxy edgy/universe Sources
<ajmitch> kinema: we have 1.1.1 sources, but it failed to build
<LaserJock> lakin: grab the Debian unstable source package and build it in a Dapper pbuilder
<lakin> k.  /me goes off looking for pbuilder docs
<Burgwork> LaserJock, I will set that up when I get home
<kinema> ajmitch: what motu is responsible for the package?  if i wanted to talk to someone about it who would i talk to?  MOTOIM?
<ajmitch> kinema: it requires erlang-nox to build, which is not built in ubuntu
<LaserJock> Burgwork: ok, cool
<lakin> LaserJock: thanks
<Burgwork> LaserJock, the machine is not going to be up 24/7, but I will start it every morning
<LaserJock> !packagingguide > lakin
<ajmitch> kinema: that may help
<LaserJock> Burgwork: good enough for me, we're on the same TZ
<kinema> ajmitch: thanks.
<lakin> !packagingguide > llusser
<crimsun> LaserJock: depends what "good" connotes
<ajmitch> crimsun: what do you have to build on?
<crimsun> ajmitch: amd64 and i386 (tiber)
<ajmitch> right
<ajmitch> last I heard you had an old laptop
<Burgwork> LaserJock, you know what is sick? We just bought a amd64 3000 with 512mb for our demo machine and most of the time it will just sit in this office unused
<crimsun> yep, still have that. I don't have a local pbuilder.
<ajmitch> crimsun: unfortunate
<LaserJock> Burgwork: yep, I've got a 2.6 P4 with 1 GB of ram in the next room, but it's for data collection and has to run a 2.4 kernel :(
* ajmitch should probably turn his laptop back on
<Burgwork> LaserJock, you not switch the machines around?
<LaserJock> Burgwork: nope
<LaserJock> when I'm collecting data I need a good machine
<crimsun> ajmitch: / LaserJock: Mondays fine (RE: a REVU day)
<LaserJock> crimsun: way cool
<ajmitch> sladen: bug 60472 would be humourous if it wasn't such a problem :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60472 in xorg "Spacebardoesnotworkafterupgradetoedgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60472
<Burgwork> ajmitch, I think that has to make it the UWN this week
<Burgwork> make it to, rather
<Burgwork> in terms of developer access, would acquiring a fairly fast amd64 and making it available be worth it?
<ajmitch> I think it'd be quite useful
<ajmitch> making it available to people in ubuntu-dev, perhaps
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> let me see what I can do
<ajmitch> thanks
<LaserJock> yeah, that would be great actually
<LaserJock> there have been several times when I've come across an AMD64-only FTBFS or bug
<LaserJock> and I can't do a thing about it
<ajmitch> Burgwork: ideally it'd be something that canonical would sponsor, like tiber
<Burgwork> ajmitch, yes, it would
<LaserJock> maybe we could kidnap elmo at the dev summit and hold him for ransom ;-)
<Burgwork> he is kind of large, might take a few of us
<ajmitch> scary thought
<Burgwork> looks like I can get the kind of machine that would be needed for about 700 CAD
<LaserJock> I'd say mdz but he seems too crafty
* ajmitch would love to go to mountain view, but I doubt it'll happen
<Burgwork> ajmitch, apply for sponsorship
<ajmitch> see last part of sentence
<Burgwork> other things in the way
<Burgwork> ?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> doubt I'll get sponsorship all the way from NZ :)
<Burgwork> it is not that far
<ajmitch> where are people going to stay, anyway?
<Burgwork> no idea
<LaserJock> that's what I'm not sure of
<Burgwork> mountain view is not a great location to stay in
<Burgwork> sf is an hour away
<LaserJock> it didn't seem like the kind of place to have on=site accomidations
<Burgwork> no, it doesn't
<Burgwork> ajmitch, is only 1300 for a ticket from auckland to sfo
<ajmitch> auckland->sf is a 12+ hour flight
<ajmitch> I can't afford $1300
<Burgwork> yes, but canonical can
<LaserJock> I'm sure the fine folks in Mountian View wouldn't mind ~100 weirdos with Ubuntu t-shirts hanging out in the parks ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: compared to the other weirdos in the area, I'm sure we'd fit in nicely
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> at least we could give out CDs
<ajmitch> maybe canonical doesn't want us to sleep, and we keep speccing through the night
<LaserJock> I'm sure SF gives out laptops to all the homeless people
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch should get patching upstart
<ajmitch> Burgwork: ok, I'll put my name down on the list, but I doubt I'll get it
<LaserJock> I put my name in for accomidations
<tseng> ajmitch: hey
<LaserJock> thought I might as well
<tseng> ajmitch: mark lets you go at 9pm, he has a heart
<ajmitch> kind of him
<LaserJock> 9pm on Friday? ;-)
<tseng> if i pay my own way
<tseng> i am totally going out
<tseng> whenever i feel like it
<tseng> i dont think ill go, though
<LaserJock> :(
<tseng> im pretty much out of paid vacation
<LaserJock> tseng: can't stand being that close to the Left coast? ;-)
<tseng> LaserJock: all those lefties do get me a little testy
<LaserJock> :-)
<tseng> LaserJock: you aren't a leftie, are you?
<LaserJock> tseng: sorry no, registered Republican, voted for Bush... both times
* LaserJock runs
* tseng hugs LaserJock 
<tseng> my hero
<tseng> i took a beating about Bush in #gnome-hackers yesterday
<ajmitch> what a surprise
<LaserJock> haha
<tseng> all your international lefties
<tseng> who think they have a say
<lotusleaf> Ralph Nader in 2008!
<Burgwork> LaserJock, you are truly on crack, but I don't hold it against you
<tseng> Nader would be awesome
<LaserJock> I just don't get into it much, nobody is going to convince anybody
<tseng> I get into it
<LaserJock> Burgwork: me neither ;-)
<lotusleaf> tseng: I vote for Nader for President, Gov and mayor every year
<tseng> because in Gnome there is enough of a majority for people to be comfortable saying they are undeniably right, etc
<tseng> probably in open source in general
<tseng> Republican == stupid, etc
<LaserJock> tseng: well, I'm also at a state university ;-)
<LaserJock> I remember the day afte Bush got relected
<tseng> anyway
<LaserJock> we had a goup meeting
<LaserJock> you could totally tell who was on each side
<lotusleaf> tseng: excellent article by Nader: "Error Message" Microsoft has performed an illegal function and should be shut down" http://web.archive.org/web/20041009195732/http://www.sfbg.com/nader/100.html
<tseng> more seriously
<tseng> McCain in 2008
<tseng> woo
<lotusleaf> bah
<lotusleaf> Nader!
<tseng> you're wasting your vote
<LaserJock> *cough*didn't he die of old age?*cough*
<tseng> but im sure you knew that
<lotusleaf> tseng: just like Linus wasted his time?
<lotusleaf> tseng: it's not a waste at all, the red/blue parlor games are the real waste of time
<tseng> lotusleaf: linus didnt need 51% of a vote
<lotusleaf> tseng: he didn't need contributers either?
<tseng> sure he did
<lotusleaf> tseng: exactly
<tseng> Nader just takes a minimal number of votes away from the Dems
<lotusleaf> tseng: the tv brainwashes most, so the real people who should be elected never will
<lotusleaf> tseng: history records my vote, it does matter
<tseng> ok :)
<lotusleaf> tseng: sure, if you care about red/blue parlor games
<tseng> I do
<tseng> red or blue wins
<tseng> green doesnt.
<lotusleaf> tseng: Win/Apple!
<lotusleaf> tseng: nix doesnt
<tseng> ok well there are millions of computers
<tseng> one president of the US every 4 years
<tseng> still not the same
<lotusleaf> tseng: only because we have no lennon/king of today
<tseng> john?
<lotusleaf> tseng: people listen to TV because there's no real speaker of the people
<tseng> I wasnt around but "of the people" for John Lennon wasnt really voting adults
<tseng> from the best I can gather
<lotusleaf> tseng: no need to be around, read history
<tseng> I watched his videos, listened to most of his music
<azeem> (this discussions looks like it might be a candidate to move it to #ubuntu-offtopic)
<tseng> im not moving anywhere
* lotusleaf nods to azeem
<tseng> ill quit if you feel strongly
<sistpoty> don't take the fun out of -motu ;)
<lotusleaf> tseng: how's the weather?
<tseng> lotusleaf: rainy and not so warm
<LaserJock> just getting cold here
<ajmitch> hm
<LaserJock> has been dry and in the 90s
* ajmitch wonders at the use of the affiliation & interest columns on the sponsorship page when everyone duplicates the content
<LaserJock> where is that?
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Sponsorship of course :)
* ajmitch probably should add other things to the list
<LaserJock> I tried to vary it
<ajmitch> it doesn't say when sponsorship requests cut off
<LaserJock> man, pygi sure added enough stuff
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> I think I should have listed every package I've uploaded ;-)
<ajmitch> haha
<LaserJock> just to be sure
<LaserJock> cause they might not know
<ajmitch> I should add everythign I'm remotely interested in
<ajmitch> ooh, I forgot zope/plone on the list ;)
<Fujitsu> Silly people going to UDSes :(
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: no, silly people futilely applying for sponsorship
* lotusleaf is a silly person who wants to be a motu one day ;)
<lotusleaf> but alas, I haven't applied ;)
<lotusleaf> I have eaten several habaneros whole though
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, probably.
<ajmitch> ok, bbl
<Fujitsu> See ya/
<beligum> Hi guys, I'm experiencing a strange error: if I try to build a package using pbuilder-edgy (setup like in the howto), all is well
<beligum> if I try the same for dapper (also pbuilder), it fails between dh_install and dh_installchangelog
<Fujitsu> What error?
<beligum> make: *** [binary-indep]  Error 1
<beligum> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<Fujitsu> There's probably an error listed before that...
<beligum> (I get a dh_install: I have no package to build too, but on pbuilder-edgy as well, so I guess that's normal)
<beligum> Could it be that pbuilder-edgy is more tolerant regarding errors?
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think so
<beligum> "dh_install: I have no package to build" is the last real error message I can find, but on both builds
<beligum> and one of them keeps on going, so I don't think that's the problem
<beligum> anyway, I'll debug some more, thought this might be some common error, but it's likely not
<sistpoty> beligum: my guess would be that you've got debian/control wrong
<beligum> hm, in what way?
<sistpoty> beligum: do you have a "Package: " entry?
<beligum> yes
<beligum> two
<sistpoty> beligum: ok, was just a blind guess from me...
<beligum> (doing a complete new/fresh build now, perhaps that's the problem)
<beligum> no, still the same proble
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hello Fujitsu
<sistpoty> beligum: oh, nice... I guess I just found a hint: are you trying to do s.th. in binary-indep but don't have any arch:all packages?
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<beligum> hmm, now you mention that: I've two packages (libinstrudeo0 and libinstrudeo-dev), but both of them are "Architecture: any"
<beligum> could that be the prob?
<beligum> This is my debian directory: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/libinstrudeo-0609141615/libinstrudeo-0.1.3/debian/
<beligum> Strange it works on edgy though
<sistpoty> beligum: yes, you build two arch:any packages, so actually binary-indep should be empty (since there is no arch:all package)
<beligum> sistpoty: that did the trick indeed, thanks a lot
<sistpoty> np
<beligum> Another question, someone advised me (think it was Ridell) to install usr/lib/*.so.* for the regular library, and usr/lib/*.so to the -dev package
<beligum> However, ScreenKast (uses this lib) fails to compile because the libfoo.so isn't present
<Hobbsee> morning all
<beligum> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey beligum
<sistpoty> beligum: screenkast would need to build-depend on the -dev package (and the -dev package must depend on the library package)
<beligum> Morning over there?
<sistpoty> beligum: so the both symlink and shared object should be available for building screenkast
<sistpoty> hi Hobbsee
<beligum> sistpoty: yeah, of course, stupid of me
<Hobbsee> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> beligum: btw.: you can find some nice stuff in the debian library packaging guide about librarries (just google for it)
<sistpoty> -r
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<ajmitch> how are you?
<Fujitsu> Morning, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'm okay ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu
<bddebian> Damn I have got to get sistpoty to show me how he reviews packages.. Sheesh
<sistpoty> bddebian: not too much magic involved here
<sistpoty> bddebian: why?
<Hobbsee> show me too
<bddebian> sistpoty: You seem to keep catching tons of shit that I miss :-(
* bddebian stops reviewing
<ajmitch> bddebian: experience..
<ajmitch> keep reviewing or we'll come over there & do things...
<lakin> bddebian: that's why reviews always have more than one person.  If anyone could learn to review and never miss anything, it'd be a different game. ;)
<sistpoty> I basically just look at the .diff.gz first (gives some overview over all files), then check if the orig.tarball matches, build the package and look at lintian, look at the files the package installs and finally grep for copyright in the sources. not really much more
<Fujitsu> Anybody want to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3104?
<bddebian> sistpoty: You said you uploaded kwin-style-hypnotista-siyah but I don't see it??
<sistpoty> bddebian: I'm still about to upload it ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Fujitsu: What did you change?
<sistpoty> bddebian: anything wrong with it? (I didn't start the upload yet actually)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Go for it
<bddebian> sistpoty: Nope, just noticed your comment :-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> up it goes
<sistpoty> bddebian: ok, I admit I do have some magic for reviewing: http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/scripts/ralf.py
<bddebian> :-)
* bddebian is tired of sucking at everything
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: nice!
<sistpoty> bddebian: come on, w.o. you universe would suck!
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: thx
<bddebian> sistpoty: Heh, yeah right, but thanks
<bddebian> sistpoty: If you get a sec, could you poke at gaim-libnotify?
<ajmitch> bddebian: remind me to bring a big stick to when I meet you
<sistpoty> bddebian: sure, give me 5 mins (need a cigarette first)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Hmm, not a bad idea :-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well I guess we'll have to never meet then ;-P
<ajmitch> we will...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee knows how scary I am
<Fujitsu> bddebian, desktop/icons moved to -data.
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<bddebian> Fujitsu: Is that correct? ;-)
<chillywilly> nice script sistpoty
<ajmitch> bddebian: have you cleaned up the REVU queue yet?
<bddebian> ajmitch: No, I told you I quit :-)
<chillywilly> bddebian: then you'd be a slacker like me ;)
<chillywilly> is that what it has come to?
<bddebian> Heya chillywilly
<chillywilly> hi
<ajmitch> chillywilly: beat some sense into him, please
<bddebian> Yeah chillywilly, good luck with that :)
* ajmitch has given up
* bddebian hugs ajmitch
<chillywilly> bddebian: you're the all-singing all-dancing crap of the world
<chillywilly> bddebian: and if you don't know where that quote came from then I shall disown you forever ;)
<chillywilly> bddebian: you'll have to forgive me for not puting it in quotes though, my bad homie
<bddebian> hehe
<chillywilly> well?
<beligum> night all
<chillywilly> it's from a movie...
<chillywilly> or book...
<bddebian> Fight Club
<chillywilly> yay, you can use google ;)
<bddebian> D00d, I love that movie
<bddebian> It's so freakin' twisted
<chillywilly> just messing' witcha
<bddebian> Uhm for some reason that newly reported bug is giving me the giggles.. ;-)
* chillywilly just ate hardees and waits for his heart to explode
<jsgotangco> 60494 ?
<jsgotangco> bug 60494
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60494 in epiphany-browser "Tiny throbber in epiphany browser." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60494
<bddebian> jsgotangco: yep ;-P
<chillywilly> lol
<bddebian> chillywilly: Carls has ruined Hardee's man
<chillywilly> hey there's still a hardees here in WI
<chillywilly> ;)
<bddebian> Real Hardee's or that Carls Jr Hardee's?
<chillywilly> this is probably the only one around for miles
<chillywilly> nothin but Hardees
<chillywilly> thick burgers baby!
<bddebian> Has the yellow star shit now right?
<chillywilly> yes...
<bddebian> That's Carls Jr homeboy
<chillywilly> I don't wtf the difference is...
<chillywilly> well I don't think a real hardees exists anymore
<chillywilly> oh wait
<chillywilly> there's one by work too
<bddebian> Exactly :-)
<bddebian> Like no more Rax :'-(
<chillywilly> wtf is Rax?
<bddebian> Used to be a Roast Beef place similar to Arby's but 1000x better ;_)
<chillywilly> hey in WI we have Culvers :)
<chillywilly> butter burgers....uuughghghghghhhhh
<bddebian> heh
<chillywilly> beat that ;)
<chillywilly> that'll kill ya for sure
<chillywilly> I ate at an in-n-out burger when I was in LA...that was interesting....that name makes me laugh too
<bddebian> chillywilly: There is no bigger heart-stopper than the Ultimate Bacon Cheeseburger at Jack in the Box
<bddebian> I like in-n-out burgers but their fries make me want to vomit
<chillywilly> I thought they just had the thin mcdonalds-like fries...
<chillywilly> oh, I really like stake and shake but the closet one is in janesville (near Madison)
<chillywilly> that's quite a hike
<bddebian> Steak n Shake freakin' rocks.  We don't have them here in PA :-(
<bddebian> Of course we have cheesesteaks though ;-)
<chillywilly> where did you move from?
<sistpoty> ieeeeeehhhhhhhh... huge spider in here (as in really really huge) *anxious*
<chillywilly> squish it
<sistpoty> damn arachnophobia...
<sistpoty> it escaped!
<chillywilly> at least you don't have funnel web spiders like ajmitch ;)
<chillywilly> or do you?
<ajmitch> NZ has few spiders
<zul> except for the one in lotr
<ajmitch> that's a baby
<chillywilly> ajmitch: I was looking on wikipedia and it looks like you havea number of funnel web spiders
<chillywilly> plus I was also hoping it was a good guess because you're pretty close to .au ;)
<chillywilly> doesn't pbuilder basically setup a chroot? Just wondering because they talk about setting up a chroot in an appendix and link to it in ch. 3....seems redundant, unless I am mistaken
<ajmitch> yes pbuilder uses chroots
<chillywilly> in the packaging guide that is
* ajmitch hasn't read most of the packaging guide for awhile
<ajmitch> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<sistpoty> bddebian: just looking at cmph... why is the libtool information .la no longer needed?
<bddebian> I thought we weren't providing those anymore?
<sistpoty> bddebian: any reason for this? (the library packaging guide says we should have them, but I'm not 100% up to date on this)
<Fujitsu> Anybody want to second bddebian's advocation of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3104?
<bddebian> sistpoty: Maybe we need to ask in #u-devel.  I swore I asked there but I'm kinda brain-dead :-(
<sistpoty> bddebian: ok, I'll ask... as I said, I'm not 100% up to date on this
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: looking at it
<Fujitsu> THanks, sistpoty.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: where can I download 9.1 of lucidlife? (the watchfile just gives me lucidlife-0.9.tar.gz)
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<Fujitsu> 0.9.1, you mean?
<Fujitsu> Wait a sec...
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: yep
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
<Fujitsu> (he published it, but didn't link it, I'll give you a URL)
<Toadstool> hey sistpoty
<Fujitsu> http://www.icculus.org/~jcspray/LucidLife/lucidlife-0.9.1.tar.gz
<ajmitch> yay for php
* ajmitch hugs php, it's so great
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, it's not all that great!
<Toadstool> ajmitch: I hate php :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: friday afternoon, I'm at work coding php
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<Fujitsu> Toadstool, pretty much.
<ajmitch> Toadstool: I can relate :)
<Toadstool> heh
<Toadstool> I wish there were more web apps developped in python...
<LaserJock> chillywilly: there is a reason for that
<Fujitsu> That'd be nice, Toadstool.
<LaserJock> php doesn't make sense to me
<LaserJock> but that could be because my only exposure to it has been trying to admin a mediawiki wiki
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, that's your only experience? Lucky.
<sistpoty> I've programmed php far too long. That's the reason revu is not written in it :)
<Fujitsu> Python == good.
<Fujitsu> Except that Launchpad is written in it. That's a downside to Python.
<Toadstool> I was looking for some kind of web gallery using python but couldn't find any.. I ended up using a python script which generates a static xml file + some xsl/css/js/whatever magic :/
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I'm not a programmer
<LaserJock> I can do a little Python and a little bit more Fortran
<LaserJock> and today I mucked around a bit with C
<Fujitsu> Ouch... Fortran.
<Toadstool> heh
<LaserJock> Fortran, the lifeblood of the sciences ;-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: C?? W00t.  Pretty soon you'll be delving into the bowels of lisp, scheme, and brainfuck ;-P
<Toadstool> :)
<LaserJock> heck no
<LaserJock> if I knew C at all I'd try to port the program I'm working on to python
<LaserJock> as it is it is 4000+ lines of code
<LaserJock> and I wouldn't have a prayer
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: the debian/copyright mentions only John Spray as copyright holder, whereas various files also have Suzanne Skinner as c.h.
<bddebian> sistpoty: Maybe he is now a she? :-)
<Fujitsu> Hm. That's true. Those were only put there after wrote debian/copyright.
<LaserJock> what package is this?
<Fujitsu> *after I
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, lucidlife.
<LaserJock> I maintain a package for an app written by a John Spray
<LaserJock> I think ...
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: did you copy my debian copyright? ;-)
<Fujitsu> Er... no.
<LaserJock> s/debian copyright/debian/copyright/
<LaserJock> bah, botched that
<LaserJock> I need to learn regexp too it seems
<Fujitsu> s/debian\/copyright/debian\\/copyright/
<LaserJock> I have a big think "Unix Shells" book on my desk
<LaserJock> maybe I can fake that I know shell scripting too
<Fujitsu> I'll update debian/copyright when I get home, in about an hour.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: ok, apart from that it's nice!
<Fujitsu> Thanks, sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: count that as +1 from me and just upload once I'm fast asleep ;)
<bddebian> sistpoty: OK :-)
<Fujitsu> My other upload (convertall) has been sitting in NEW for almost a week now :(
<LaserJock> that's it? lucky ;-)
<LaserJock> darn, I'm in a good mood this evening
<LaserJock> this is bad
<Toadstool> heh
<LaserJock> I'm going to start making stupid jokes
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
* Fujitsu runs away.
<LaserJock> yeah
* Toadstool hides
<Fujitsu> (I get to run away from stupid jokes, AND catch my train home)
<LaserJock> scientist humor isn't the best :/
<Fujitsu> Hey, my father has a PhD in aurorae!
<Fujitsu> And now works at the Bureau of Meteorology.
<LaserJock> so these 2 atoms were walking down the street ...
<Fujitsu> So I'm used to scientist humour :P
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<LaserJock> and all of a sudden one looks to the other
<imbrandon> moins all
<Fujitsu> Morning, imbrandon.
<LaserJock> and says "I think I lost and electron"
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, please run away quickly.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, how cliched :P
<imbrandon> heh why ?
<Toadstool> got to check if "aurorae" is what I think it is...
<LaserJock> the other one says, "Are you sure?"
<Toadstool> damn non-native speakers :p
<Fujitsu> Toadstool, plural of aurora...
<LaserJock> and he says "Yeah, I'm positive!"
<Fujitsu> Hahaha.
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<chillywilly> oh crikey...
<chillywilly> for the love of pete...
<Toadstool> Fujitsu: yeah, I knew it was something like that :)
<Fujitsu> Well, I'm off home now.
<Fujitsu> I'll be back in about an hour...
<Toadstool> see you
<Fujitsu> Bye!
* imbrandon find somewhere to hide in the next 60 minutes
<bddebian> chillywilly: problem?
<chillywilly> silly scientist humor does that to me ya know
<LaserJock> on a slightly related note, have any of you seen my hackergotchi on LP?
<LaserJock> chillywilly: oh, it get's better, but I won't subject you guys to that
<LaserJock> I'm not that cruel
<imbrandon> LaserJock, not yet /me looks
<imbrandon> LaserJock, /people/????
<LaserJock> mantha
<LaserJock> yeah, pretty dumb huh
* Toadstool tries to remember his chemistry lessons...
<imbrandon> hahah nice
<LaserJock> everybody know what it is?
<imbrandon> a molicule hit by a laser ? dunno lol
<imbrandon> cant read the labels on it
<LaserJock> well, if you remember your organic chemistry
<LaserJock> that molecule is a meta-package ;-)
<imbrandon> hehe
<LaserJock> the labels are pkg
* imbrandon never took /any/ chem
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> so that is a meta substituded benzene ring
<imbrandon> that is cool though
<LaserJock> cbx33 came up with it
<LaserJock> he's going to whip up a better version as I obviously don't have any artistic abilities
<imbrandon> hehe it look ok to me ;)
<imbrandon> you have it on the planet gotchi too ?
<LaserJock> I'm not on planet
<Toadstool> I always sucked at chemistry anyway :p that's why I chose maths/physics and then telecom/IT...
<LaserJock> awwww
<LaserJock> chemistry is rough, no doubt about it
<bddebian> Toadstool: Well you could suck at everything like me :-)
<LaserJock> only crazy people stick with it long enough to do it for a living
<imbrandon> bwhahah LaserJock cant get away from me now ....
<imbrandon> [22:25]  <imbrandon> add jabber laserjock@jabber.org
<imbrandon> [22:25]  <bitlbee> User `laserjock@jabber.org' added to your contact list as `laserjock'
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> oh no
<LaserJock> ok, so how many of you have non-Ubuntu jabber contacts?
<imbrandon> i have 2 non-ubuntu jabber
<imbrandon> but tons no-ubuntu IM
<imbrandon> contacts
<imbrandon> ( msn mostly )
<LaserJock> :/
<LaserJock> raphink was making fun of me the other day
<Toadstool> I have, er..., 54 non-Ubuntu jabber contacts
<LaserJock> because I *only* have Ubuntu people
<LaserJock> and no other IM
<Toadstool> :)
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> goobuntutalk jabber client ;)
* bddebian has 0 jabber contacts :-)
<LaserJock> bddebian: phew
<imbrandon> goobuntalk ?? heh , well it sounded good in my head
<Toadstool> bddebian: you lucky guy :)
<LaserJock> well, I don't text message either, which some people find weird
<imbrandon> people rarely IM me , unless i turn on ICQ then my whole UO guild IM's at once
<LaserJock> I *do* have a cell phone though which I though made be very high tech
<imbrandon> man i txt 24/7
<LaserJock> until I went to the Paris dev summit
<imbrandon> heh i dont think mine will work outside the US
<LaserJock> s/be/me/
<LaserJock> sfflaw has one of the razor phones I think
<imbrandon> yea mine is a razor, i want to get that chocolate one from version
<imbrandon> verizon
<LaserJock> and I'm still not sure if jsgotangco's is a phone or an mp3 player
<Toadstool> imbrandon: depends on whether it can do GSM and uses the right frequency bands ;)
<LaserJock> my cell phone didn't work at all
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: its one of those star trek thingies
<imbrandon> Toadstool, i doubt it
<LaserJock> I had to borrow sfflaw's when my wallet got stolen
<imbrandon> LaserJock, chocolate from verizon is the ipod / phone mix
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: try searching for Razr V3x
<Toadstool> imbrandon: just bought a cell phone here and I am sure it will work in Europe too
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: "beam me up Scotty"
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> but it's sooo expensive, I don't see how you guys can afford that stuff
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: but mine is more like a phone/camera/mp3 thingie
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: they're pretty cheap here
<jsgotangco> i can get a Motorola phone here for $70
<imbrandon> Toadstool, mine is a razor on the "cricket" service only avail in nashville tn , kansas city  mo, and reno nv
<jsgotangco> thinner than most phones
<LaserJock> I only got a cell phone because the phones were free and for $60 I get 2, one for me and one for my wife
<imbrandon> so i'm thinking it wont work in EU , let alone most of the US
<Toadstool> yeah
<LaserJock> and she still went ballistic when I told her how much it cost
<LaserJock> but we are cheapo grad students so...
<imbrandon> it might WORK but i would need a new provider as i'm sure its capable but not on the service i have
<jsgotangco> if its gsm it should roam
<LaserJock> mine sure sucked
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if it was a feq. thing or what
<imbrandon> LaserJock, hahaha i payed about 250$ for mine and the chocolate ipod mix thing is about 400$
<imbrandon> ;)
<LaserJock> oh geeze
<LaserJock> I splurged at Christmas and got a $120 mp3 player
<LaserJock> I don't know
<imbrandon> heh i got my ipod nano for fathers day, and new ones JUST came out
<jsgotangco> i dont use anything apple
<jsgotangco> im happy with a creative stick
<imbrandon> LaserJock, speakin of, have you seen the new iTunes 7 ? its a MAJOR improvement
<LaserJock> I guess if I had a "real" job ...
<Toadstool> ok got to go... cya
<LaserJock> imbrandon: downloaded it yesterday
<LaserJock> cya Toadstool
<imbrandon> l8tr Toadstool
<LaserJock> imbrandon: meh, it plays music, just like it always has :-)
<imbrandon> LaserJock, yea it has movies and ipod games now but what i love the most about it ( and i need to see about making a amarok plugin to do the same ) is the album art song browser thing
* LaserJock thinks that perhaps the scientific part of his brain has overtaken the fun side :/
<imbrandon> heh
<jsgotangco> does amarok recognize an ipod?
* jsgotangco is pretty dumb on these things
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, yup
<LaserJock> I have a 2GB sandisk mp3 player
<jsgotangco> how about those linux flashed ipods?
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, amarok does the ipod and most mp3 players
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, yup mine infact is linux based too
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, infact it boots with a kubuntu logo ;)
<jsgotangco> well i just use a 1GB music stick
<LaserJock> it works fine in Windows and Linux, but OS X hates it
<jsgotangco> i use it mostly when i do my weekly run
<_stefan_> ok, after I'm off to bed now (I heed the warning of 24h disconnect *g*)... gn8 everyone
<_stefan_> <- sistpoty
<LaserJock> good night _stefan_,  I mean sistpoty ;-)
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, here is the ipod i use to dev/test amarok with http://www.buntudot.org/people/~imbrandon/misc/kubuntu_on_ipod_nano.jpg
<imbrandon> take a look at the screen
<jsgotangco> later
<jsgotangco> i really dont know if those HD-based players are still good for outdoor activities, like biking and running
<jsgotangco> and I dont think i have to run for 20hours lol
<jsgotangco> to match the ipod's library
<imbrandon> well the newer ipods all use cflash hdds
<imbrandon> not moving parts
<LaserJock> I just want something I can put pbuilder on :-)
<imbrandon> thats a 4gig nano
<imbrandon> hahah LaserJock there is a whole toolchain for the ipod ( arm proc )
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i can ssh into mine run mpd all kinda stuff ;)
<LaserJock> dang
<jsgotangco> i dunno...i have a motorola Rockr E2 and it already does linux and tunes
<imbrandon> play doom or 007 ;) mpeg movies ( its a nanno not an ipod video )
<jsgotangco> so getting an ipod seems moot
* LaserJock invisions pbuilding on hi ipod while working in the lab
<bddebian> hah
<LaserJock> while I'm in the car
<LaserJock> eating ...
* imbrandon has a bunch of music videos on his atm
<LaserJock> sleeping ...
<LaserJock> ohhhh, yeah
<jsgotangco> so having the moto phone means im always with linux whenever i go except being in the shower or sleeping
<imbrandon> LaserJock, heh its only a 75mhz arm proc, it would take a while to build anything usefull ;)
<LaserJock> yeah, I probably wouldn't try wxwidget2.6
<bddebian> hehe
<imbrandon> the easiest way is to use a linux box to cross compile for arm and copy it to it
<imbrandon> but its DOABLE on there
<LaserJock> some PDAs have decent processors
<jsgotangco> imbrandon: have you seen the greephone by trolltech
<imbrandon> yea 200 to 400 mhx range i've seen in some pda's
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, i saw someone talking about it yesterday but i havent looked at it
* LaserJock wonders if he rig his TI-84 to run pbuilder ;-)
<imbrandon> hahah
<LaserJock> s/he/he could/
<jsgotangco> it runs qtopia phone ed
<imbrandon> wow nice
<jsgotangco> kernel 2.14
<imbrandon> ip phone i'm sure , right ?
<jsgotangco> gsm ;)
<imbrandon> sweet
<jsgotangco> http://www.trolltech.com/products/qtopia/phone_edition/greenphone
<jsgotangco> there are a number of motorola phones on linux as well
<imbrandon> man i should blog about all the "cool" things my ipod can do with linux, most dont realize or take the time to read the outdated ipodlinux wiki
<imbrandon> yea i knew there was some but i dident know any had qt widgets for the ui
<imbrandon> thats nice
<jsgotangco> no the greenphone is the first to use qtopia of course
<jsgotangco> the others use their own ui
<imbrandon> ;)
<jsgotangco> but that means existing qtopia developers can easily port to qpe
<jsgotangco> ie., zaurus developers
<imbrandon> podzilla 2 actualy looks laot like the apple origianl UI but podzilla0 ( the current stable ) is ugle looks like a cli
<imbrandon> jsgotangco, yup
<Laser_away> imbrandon: heah, don't be dissin' the CLI ;-)
<imbrandon> is qyopia gpl also like the qt 4.x ?
<imbrandon> qtopia, gah typos
<jsgotangco> hmmm i dont remember
<imbrandon> probably not as the first release
<imbrandon> but might be, i should look later
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu.log
<imbrandon> ajmitch, are you at home or work ? ( wanted a little more lib help if you had the time )
<chillywilly> bah...
<chillywilly> it doesn't like my changelog line...
<chillywilly> http://rafb.net/paste/results/a6cGej97.html, complains about line 5
<chillywilly> arsechangelog/debian: error: badly formatted trailer line, at changelog line 5
<chillywilly> dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package is
<imbrandon> did you use "dch -i -Ddapper" ?
<chillywilly> no
<imbrandon> thats the easiest way to make sure its not botched
<imbrandon> erase what you did and try that
<chillywilly> so hacking them by hand is not a good idea
<chillywilly> ;P
<imbrandon> heh it can be done , carefully ;)
<chillywilly> yea, but why bother when there's a nice tool :)
<imbrandon> just fyi, read the man for a complete list but -i is increment the version ( still needs to be manualy edited at times ) and -Dedgy or -Ddapper changes the target distro properly
<imbrandon> i said dapper since thats what you had in the pastebin but 98% of development efferts are done on edgy atm ( and soon edgy+1 )
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I'm at work, and working..
<imbrandon> ajmitch, no worries i'll get if figured out
<imbrandon> if not i'll poke you some other time ( or someone )
<imbrandon> thanks
<chillywilly> yea, I am just playing right now
<chillywilly> it's not like I am going to maintain gnu hello ;)
<imbrandon> chillywilly, hehe yea , was just lettting you know so you dident use the tool 100% blind
<chillywilly> was already rtfm :)
<imbrandon> would be semi funny to have gnu hello in the repo though heh
<chillywilly> heh
<bddebian> :-)
<chillywilly> do you guys usually set DEBFULLNAME or DEBEMAIL?
<chillywilly> in your shell rc file or what not
<chillywilly> login profile file
<bddebian> chillywilly: I don't usually but I believe some do
<imbrandon> i usably set the email
<imbrandon> the fullname is most of the time correct already for me
<imbrandon> as i use the correct info in my user account
<chillywilly> yea
<chillywilly> do ubuntu developers keep separate changelog files or just modify the debian ones if they sync with debian?
<imbrandon> we use the debian ones is applicable ( if its not a native ubuntu package )
<bddebian> chillywilly: A straight sync doesn't have any Ubuntu changelog entries :)
<chillywilly> ok
<imbrandon> superm1, ping
<bddebian> Ack, I gotta get to bed.  Gnight folks
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian
<Fujitsu> I've fixed the debian/copyright issue with lucidlife (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3130), can somebody please have a look?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, give me a few to finish up what i'm working on and i'll poke it if none get ot it first
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks!
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, wanna do me a fast favor ?
<Fujitsu> Of course :)
<imbrandon> heh file sync requests ( and subscribe ubuntu-archive , not assign ) for myththemes and mythplugins ( not mythtv its a merge i'm doing now ) from debian-multimedia.org
<imbrandon> you know how to do a sync req correct ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, I've done about 50 of them :P
<imbrandon> i'll ack it when you get them done
<imbrandon> hehe ok
<Fujitsu> Probably a few more...
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Shall do :)
<imbrandon> yea debian-mm not unstable
<Fujitsu> OK... No Ubuntu changes in either of them?
<imbrandon> nope just checked, but mythtv ther is , thats why i'm merging it, they both build fine
<Fujitsu> OK. Good :)
<Fujitsu> There's no current Ubuntu version of myththemes, is there?
<imbrandon> no, it will hit the NEW queue
<imbrandon> but thats ok
<Fujitsu> OK, so my normal sync script won't work.
* Fujitsu does is manually instead.
<imbrandon> heh , i do them by hand ;)
<Fujitsu> mythplugins has Ubuntu changes.
<imbrandon> ok let me relook at that one
<Fujitsu> 3 lots of them, in fact.
<imbrandon> it shouldent be much as its like 3 versions behind
<Fujitsu> Probably...
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, ok revu advocated, get one more and them or me can upload
<imbrandon> so you did the mythplugins ? and i'll re-look at the themes
<Fujitsu> I did myththemes.
<Fujitsu> mythplugins has Ubuntu changes.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<crimsun> um
<crimsun> are you guys actually _testing_ these binaries?
<Fujitsu> Which?
<crimsun> you do realise that fabbione uses mythtv, and if your package breaks his setup, HE WILL BEAT YOU?
<imbrandon> the mythtv i {did,am}
<imbrandon> i have it installed now
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<crimsun> (you think I'm joking, but I'm actually dead serious)
<imbrandon> crimsun, yea i talked with fabbione and mdz about it before i started this
<imbrandon> ( mdz was the old old old maintainer )
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: have you ever met fabbione?
<imbrandon> not irl
<imbrandon> talked a bit on irc a few times ;)
<imbrandon> big boy , yes ( seen pics )
<Fujitsu> Ooh...
* Fujitsu looks for pics.
<Fujitsu> Bug #60506 for myththemes, imbrandon.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60506 in Ubuntu "Please sync myththemes 0.20-0.0 from debian.multimedia.org" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60506
<imbrandon> k
<Burgundavia> given he is italian, he probably also has a cousin that can "deal with you" ;)
<imbrandon> heheh
<imbrandon> true
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<imbrandon> no but very serouisly crimsun i have them in a chroot and all seems fine
<nixternal> imbrandon: i got a wild hair up my *$)*#$  and i decided to try some packaging...i will link you shortly and you can tell me how bad it is?
<imbrandon> haha ok
<nixternal> it is going rather easy..so i am thinking it is rather bad ;)
<superm1> Hey brandon, there might be a bug related to mythplugins that you just pulled in and synced.  I put a patch for it on REVU before you synced it.  Mythweb doesn't properly set permissions and create a config file
<imbrandon> i dident sync it
<imbrandon> the other two are done but not the plugins
<imbrandon> i'm still looking them over
<nixternal> imbrandon: should i up that to revu btw?
<superm1> Oh ok
<superm1> I didn't realize you didn't do the plugins yet
<imbrandon> nixternal, that url 404's , but if you want it in ubuntu yes
<imbrandon> superm1, btw sync onlys dont have to go on revu
<superm1> I just saw the main package and assumed you did all of them
<superm1> my bad
<imbrandon> infact they shouldent
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/krename/
<nixternal> im a moron..sorry
<superm1> oh will the other day crimsun was saying that was the way to go about it
<imbrandon> no JUST a sync
<imbrandon> if there are changes required yes
<imbrandon> then its a merge
<superm1> oh so if there was no changes to it then no revu necessary
<superm1> I see
<superm1> makes sense
<imbrandon> superm1, did you merge in all the ubuntu changes ? it dident look like it
<imbrandon> i would be happy for you to get the current ubuntu version and the debian-mm one and make sure all the ubuntu changes that were made are incorperated ( some were by upstream it looks like but not all )
<imbrandon> and then re upload to revu ( only mythplugins the others are taken care of )
<imbrandon> nixternal, is theis already in ubuntu and just an update or a new package?
<imbrandon> nixternal, and yea revu would be good but you oen webspace is ok also
<nixternal> up'd to revu already
<nixternal> and it is an update/new
<superm1> I'll have to look what's on the current ubuntu changes
<superm1> I'll match them up
<superm1> and re-upload then
<imbrandon> update/new ? how can it be both silly ;)
<imbrandon> superm1, yea that would be the best way
<superm1> Ok
<imbrandon> nixternal, is the package in ubuntu currently ( any version ) is what i was askign , if not its new, if it is its an update ;)
<imbrandon> but i can look
<nixternal> it might help if i type in the right window
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> i was typing elsewhere ;)
<nixternal> it is an update
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> hehe ok looking it over now ;)
<Fujitsu> nixternal, it wants to be -0ubuntu1 if it's a new version.
<imbrandon> its wrong standards version and wrong version number so far
<nixternal> que es eso?
<imbrandon> why did you choose -1 and not -0 ?
<nixternal> i got the version #
<nixternal> brainfart
<nixternal> thats an easy fix...what about the standards version?
<nixternal> teach me jedi mastah
<imbrandon> what version is in unstable ?
<Fujitsu> Set it to 3.7.2.
<nixternal> 3.0.9
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, I synced it a few days ago.
<imbrandon> make sure it meets the 3.7.2 standards and change the number
<imbrandon> Now running lintian...
<imbrandon> W: krename source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.6.2 (current is 3.7.2)
<nixternal> k
<seaLne> does the .1 in the standards version make any difference?
<crimsun> pedantically, yes.
<imbrandon> yea is .12 isnt in debian unstable then it should be -0ubuntu1 not -1ubuntu1
<crimsun> we should be trying not to diverge too much from Debian's source packages, however.
<crimsun> if the S-V is being bumped, we really should be sending that info upstream.
<seaLne> i was thinking for new packages, i can see for stuff from debian not worth bothering about
<imbrandon> yea , actualy it would be nice for the whole package to be updated in debian if only .9 is there
<seaLne> i was just wondering in general
<crimsun> for Ubuntu-only packages, yes, S-V is still important
<nixternal> imbrandon: so the 3.0.12-0ubuntu1 & standards in control set to 3.7.2 is all i needed to do?
<imbrandon> yes ( but look over the standards and make sure nothing needs to be changed to meet 3.7.2 also )
<imbrandon> well all i have looked at so far, heh
<imbrandon> i havent finished ;)
<seaLne> if a package build-deps on openssl do you need to mention it in the copyright?  i haven't found anything else that does
<imbrandon> you have a cvs dir in the admin folder too ( not totaly wrong but good not to have )
<seaLne> what is daemon@poleboy.de's nick?
<Fujitsu> sistpoty.
<nixternal> imbrandon: can i rm -rf it w/o an issue?
<seaLne> you'd need to repackage the tgz wouldn't you?
<imbrandon> depends on if its in the orig.tar.gz
<nixternal> it is
<nixternal> but that is an easy fix
<nixternal> done
<imbrandon> it would be good to poke upstream not to include that in the tarbal then
<imbrandon> brb mt dew break
<nixternal> http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/krename
<nixternal> updated/fixed/whatever ;)
<imbrandon> looks like you merged with an out of date version also, the last changelog entry was 3.0.9-2ubuntu1 but 3.0.9-2.1 is in the archives
<nixternal> hmm..i grabbed from packages
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~/files/devel/nixternal/krename-3.0.12/debian$ sudo apt-cache madison krename
<imbrandon>    krename |  3.0.9-2.1 | http://192.168.1.5 edgy/universe Packages
<imbrandon>    krename |  3.0.9-2.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<imbrandon>    krename |  3.0.9-2.1 | http://192.168.1.5 edgy/universe Sources
<imbrandon>    krename |  3.0.9-2.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> i have 2 different versions...that is odd...should i rebuild against the 3.0.9-2.1 then?
<nixternal> 3rd times a charm ;)
<nixternal> or 3 strikes your ass is on the bench ;)
<ubuntu-es> Announcement from my owner (gcamposm): #lug-ilo Barrapunto
<imbrandon> umm the bot talks now? we really need to find out why its here if its gonna spam us
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> Somebody care to ping gcamposm and ask him what it's doing here?
<imbrandon> i got him in a PM now
<nixternal> W: krename source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<nixternal> W: krename source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 3.0.12-0ubuntu1
<nixternal> that is all the messages now
<imbrandon> thanks P3L|C4N0, it also awnsers to @commands like ubugtu thats another problem ;)
<nixternal> big time difference ;)
<imbrandon> yea the nmu stuff is not a problem for ubuntu
<imbrandon> nixternal, ^
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> ok..i uploaded back to buntu with the latest...since i already did a dput to revu..how do i update what is up there?
<imbrandon> remove the *.upload file and re-dput it
<P3L|C4N0> imbrandon, add mode +q for ubuntu-es
<P3L|C4N0> +q = quiet
<seaLne> imbrandon: what is the purpose of removing the .upload file?
<crimsun> sponsor queue cleared.
<Mithrandir> P3L|C4N0: why is the bot even here?
<imbrandon> seaLne, so dput dosent care if you reupload the same version number
<imbrandon> crimsun, wow , you rock
<nixternal> what about the .orig.tar.gz file?
<imbrandon> no keep that
<nixternal> won't that get denied?
<imbrandon> nope ( not to revu )
<nixternal> k
<imbrandon> depends on where your uploading but revu dont care
<nixternal> cool..done and uploaded!
<imbrandon> P3L|C4N0, i cant set the mode on a user ( i'm not a freenode staffer only ubuntu op )
<imbrandon> P3L|C4N0, but why is the bot here in the first place ?
<imbrandon> hrm or i could ....... *thinks*
<P3L|C4N0> @part #ubuntu-motu bye, bye
<imbrandon> P3L|C4N0, it was only a question, if there is a valid reson we'll welcome him ( as long as he dont interfear with ubugtu )
<imbrandon> reason*
<imbrandon> P3L|C4N0, ok i can make him quite if you want him to join again
<seaLne> imbrandon: ah, never had a problem without deleting .upload
<seaLne> is -f ignoring it?
<imbrandon> seaLne, well if its a diffrent version number then dput dosent complain
<imbrandon> possibly
<nixternal> imbrandon: on the PackagedUpdates page, should I change the status of the krename in the gamin section?
<imbrandon> nixternal, after its uploaded yes
<nixternal> uploaded via you or revu?
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> to the main archive
<imbrandon> via me or someone ;)
<nixternal> ok..let me do this the way i have read about in the guide
* nixternal pokes imbrandon krename ready for upload
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal hides
<imbrandon> heh ok give me a sec to finish my email up then i'll re-look at it
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> well imbrandon since you didn't say anything, either it was good, or you passed out at the email inbox ;)
<imbrandon> silly check your notices ;)
<nixternal> check yours
<nixternal> ;)
<imbrandon> i was just looking at it
<nixternal> it installs here and runs
<imbrandon> looks ok from fristr glance, test building now
<nixternal> plus i did the test build no issues, and lintian was good
<imbrandon> first*
<nixternal> have another mt. dew occifer
<imbrandon> dont you love it when you get "new" spam sent from 1995 and you cant figure out wth it is in your mailbox
<imbrandon> ( the new message )
<nixternal> wth
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, yup.
<imbrandon> ignore this ( /me being lazy ) bug 60526
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60526 in routes "Please sync routes (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60526
<dholbach> hello!
<\sh> moins
<\sh> is anyone running Xorg from edgy in xinerama mode, ati prop. driver?
<\sh> the X cursor on the second display is totally borked :(
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee
* Fujitsu grumbles at the deranged +topcontributors.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hehe, are you on there?
<Fujitsu> Nope.
<StevenK> Hah
<Fujitsu> Yet my bug karma has gone up at least 300 in the past 2 months...
<Fujitsu> *300000
<Fujitsu> And since they started counting on August 1, I should be on there somewhere!
<Hobbsee> it's on crack, clearly
<Bazzi> hey Hobbsee!
<Fujitsu> Anyone want to second http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3104?
<Hobbsee> hey Bazzi
<Bazzi> I'm still desperate on what to do on eclipse :(
<givre> Hi guys, i upload a package but i can't get a password to log in. 'recover' show me no text to decrypt
<givre> don't know what's wrong, probably my key, how do you check that you have an Elgamal secondary key ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: why didnt you upload Fujitsu's package?  you were the second ack.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, not exactly.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: bddebian acked, then imbrandon did?
<Fujitsu> They were different uploads (although a whole two words changed between them)
<Hobbsee> ah okay
* Hobbsee looks at it
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, they were on diffrent uploads, i was the first one on that upload
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: looks good to me.
<Fujitsu> Yay :)
<imbrandon> i mean i CAN upload it but someone else should ack it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: right.  tarball md5sum matches upstream, etc, it builds okay?
<imbrandon> yea it all looked good ( and we're about the 4 or 5th in line to check it too ;)
<Hobbsee> cool
<imbrandon> so its went through many hands
<Hobbsee> yeah, i remember seeing this before
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, if you dont have the time i can upload, i was just waiting on a second ack
<Hobbsee> i'm about to upload it
<imbrandon> kk good nuf
<Fujitsu> Thanks both of you :)
* imbrandon go's back to his 3rd amarok buld of the day
<Hobbsee> heh
* tseng offers imbrandon Banshee
<tseng> builds in 30 seconds here
<thom> heh
<thom> can banshee do internet radio stuffs? rhythmbox is buggy as hell for me
<tseng> thom: theres a plugin for internet radio source
<tseng> it will be packaged up next week i think
<tseng> needs a new release
* Hobbsee archives Fujitsu's package
<Fujitsu> Thankyou :)
<imbrandon> heh /me hands tseng dome qt4.2 libs ;)
<imbrandon> banshee needs a few of those
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> s/dome/some
<Fujitsu> octplot had xlibmesa-gl-dev -> x11proto-gl-dev for Dapper... Is that still necessary for Edgy?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> xlibmesa-gl-dev is a transitional package, iirc
<azeem> there's libgl1-mesa-dev as well
<Hobbsee> true
<Fujitsu> So keep the change?
<Hobbsee> yes
* \sh needs some help with wine for amd64 ...anyone wants to volunteer?
<StevenK> \sh: I read the build log.
<StevenK> \sh: You're on your own, kiddo. :-P
<\sh> StevenK: oh well...looks like I have to check bidi.c
<seaLne> is universe frozen just now for knot3 aswell?
<Nafallo> yes
<seaLne> k
<Nafallo> but that's really a bug :-)
<Nafallo> the archive admins wave universe through when they sees it.
<seaLne> i was wondering as it dosen't affect what knot3 would be :)
<seaLne> ah
<seaLne> anyone have time to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3135 i've sorted the last thing anyone had a problem with
<blaster8> hi there
<blaster8> Is the Azureus Maintainer around?
<Hobbsee> any revu admins around?
<Hobbsee> dont worry
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Bazzi> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Bazzi
<chantra> hi, could someone tell me how to insert different copyright into a debian/copyright file pls
<bddebian> Any text editor?
<chantra> bddebian: lol, I meant should I say "directory xxx/ is licence under ZZZ"
<chantra> xxx translation copyrighted by xxx@zzz ...
<bddebian> Yep
<chantra> okie, cool
<chantra> bddebian: do this looks correct?
<chantra> http://pastebin.ca/171590
<bddebian> It looks good to me unfortunately the licensing/copyright stuff is really not my specialty :-(
<chantra> :)
<chantra> okie, will submit it that way
<phanatic> good afternoon
<Adri2000> who is daemon@poleboy.de ?
<bddebian> Heya phanatic
<bddebian> Adri2000: sistpoty iirc
<phanatic> hey bddebian
<Adri2000> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello Adri2000 :-)
<Adri2000> bddebian: maybe you will be able to help me, sistpoty added a comment on djplay (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3122), just one thing, what FTBFS means ?
<cbx33> Adri2000, failed to build from source
<azeem> fails to build from source
<Adri2000> ok, how can i know on which arch it fails ? because according to what i found on the djplay mailing list archives, it's a problem with x86_64
<Adri2000> (i don't have any x86_64 and it compiles fine on my computer x86)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:imbrandon] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Universe Repository Maintainers  | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | [Edgy MoM]  https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU
<imbrandon> s/REVU Day Sept 8th//g
<bddebian> imbrandon: Every day ir REVU day! :-)
<imbrandon> ;)
<\sh> ubuntu-archive@lists.ubuntu.com has to be subscribed for sync requests, right?
<bddebian> Yes
<bddebian> Hi \sh
<\sh> thx
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:imbrandon] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Universe Repository Maintainers | Have you Reviewed a package on REVU yet today?  | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | [Edgy MoM]  https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU
<\sh> and hi barry :)
<imbrandon> there we go bddebian ;)
<bddebian> imbrandon: Beauty :-)
* \sh bought a new laptop yesterday
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> coreduo ? hehehe
<\sh> hope edgy will run much better on it then on the r200...and I have to submit my testreport :(
<imbrandon> i wonder if i should submit a test report for my old ibook
<\sh> imbrandon: yepp...1.66 Intel , 1gB ram, 100GB sata hd with 7200 rpm, ati, etc.pp
<\sh> toshiba satellite a100 something
<imbrandon> very cool minus the ati ;) ( i'm a nvidia geek )
<imbrandon> ;)
<Adri2000> so, anyone knows how can i know on which arch it FTBFS or is there a log somewhere ?
<imbrandon> Adri2000, what ?
<Adri2000> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3122 see the last comment
<\sh> Adri2000: you have to believe us, some of us have amd64 at home or somewhere...and if it's ftbfsing you need to fix it, or remove 64bit archs from the build list
<imbrandon> yup what \sh said ;)
<bddebian> Someone needs to give me a PPC and amd64 machines! :-)
<Adri2000> \sh: of course i believe you, but i'm not sure it is amd64, it's just a hypothesis
<imbrandon> bddebian, i wouldent mind a faster ppc to compile on, but i have all 3 arches
<imbrandon> Adri2000, then you'll have to ask whom left the comment
<imbrandon> ( and find th amd64 fix )
<Adri2000> seems that there is no fix :(
<Adri2000> (http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=14065231)
<geser> Adri2000: I'm currently rebuilding it on my amd64
<imbrandon> ahh then it would be wise to remove it from building on amd64's then
<\sh> Adri2000: it's a typical x86 to x86_64 coding error
<Adri2000> \sh: is it easy to fix ?
<\sh> Adri2000: yes...
<\sh> Adri2000: the typecast from pointer to int doesn't work on 64bit archs
<\sh> Adri2000: you need to typecast the pointer to longint (on 32 and 64bit archs), because a pointer on 64bit is 64bit and not as on 32bit only 32bit
<\sh> Adri2000: google for "porting 32bit apps to 64bit apps on linux" there is a nice document from amd
<Adri2000> ok, so i'll try to write a patch for that
<\sh> Adri2000: http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/DownloadableAssets/dwamd_AMD64_Porting_FAQ.pdf#search=%22porting%2032bit%20to%2064bit%20linux%20AMD%22
<\sh> Adri2000: yes, exchange int with longint and you are fine most of the time
<\sh> Adri2000: and file it upstream, so upstream author can fix his mistake
<Adri2000> yup
<Adri2000> geser: when the patch will be ready, i'll give it you to test ok? :)
<geser> ok
<\sh> ok...travelling home :) laters:)
<hub> hey \sh_away
<Adri2000> anyone skilled in C++ ?
<hub> me
<Adri2000> ok, let me pastbin the code
<Adri2000> hub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23526 which "int" should i change with "longint" ?
<Adri2000> s/with/to/
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://www.buntudot.org/people/~nixternal/koverartist   <- can you check it out here? I have also up'd to revu as well..thanks... updated, old version was 0.3.2 and this is 0.4.4
<hub> Adri2000: what is the error?
<geser> FTBFS on 64bit archs
<geser> error message is also available at http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=14065231
<hub> Adri2000: simply whoever wrote that didn't know what he was doing
<hub> storing a pointer in an int do not work
<hub> Adri2000: it is not even a matter of having a 64-bits machine. just a matter of common sense
<Adri2000> sorry i lag, hub: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3122 last comment, build fails on 64bits
<hub> Adri2000: re-read my comments here
<hub> Adri2000: broken-by-design
<hub> casting a pointer to int is WRONG
<Adri2000> uh?
<thom> downright stupid if you want it to work on anything even remotely interesting
<Adri2000> it works on x86
<hub> Adri2000: what he said
<hub> Adri2000: x86 has sizeof(void*) == sizeof(int)
<hub> Adri2000: not amd64
<hub> Adri2000: and I remember when sizeof(int) was 2
<hub> :-)
<hub> I rewrote large chunks of AbiWord just for that
<hub> because our vector class took only ints or only void* (I don't remember)
<hub> and yesterday I got a portability problem because I did cast an off_t to a 32-bit int passing by reference
<beligum> Just packaged the ScreenKast program with the revu-pack-system and everything looks fine. I guess I should start looking for advocates?
<Adri2000> hub: can you submit a correction on the pastebin ?
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<AnAnt> this package need a second reviewer: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3086 . Anyone ?
<AnAnt> bddebian: btw, how can I remove the autoconf generated files if they are in the .orig tarball ?
<azeem> AnAnt: why do you want to remove them?
<AnAnt> azeem: well, because I get a lintian/linda warning about them
<azeem> like?
<AnAnt> W: elinks-full source: configure-generated-file-in-source config.status
<AnAnt> W: elinks-full source: configure-generated-file-in-source config.log
<AnAnt> those 2
<dholbach> have a nice weekend
<azeem> dholbach: ciao
<AnAnt> dholbach: aren't you a REVU'er ?
<azeem> AnAnt: those are not autoconf generated
<azeem> they are generated when the user runs configure
<dholbach> bye azeem
<dholbach> AnAnt: yes, i am
<AnAnt> azeem: ok, they are in the .orig tarball
<azeem> AnAnt: talk to upstream about it
<AnAnt> dholbach: can I ask you to REVU something ?
<AnAnt> azeem: ok, thanks
<azeem> AnAnt: it is mostly cosmetic, no need to modify the upstream tarball because of that
<dholbach> AnAnt: I was just about to leave
<dholbach> AnAnt: drop me a mail and I'll look at it
<AnAnt> dholbach: k
<AnAnt> azeem: huh ?
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<azeem> AnAnt: hrm?
<AnAnt> azeem: I didn't understand the last statement, do you mean that it is not an important issue ?
<azeem> yes
<azeem> it is a warning, not an error
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<AnAnt> k
<azeem> AnAnt: or rather it is less important than compromising the integrity of the upstream tarball, IMHO
<AnAnt> LaserJock: maybe I can convince you to REVU ?
<AnAnt> LaserJock: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3086 , it needs a 2nd advocate
<AnAnt> azeem: I see
<azeem> AnAnt: why is the binary suid?
<AnAnt> azeem: because it needs to be suid to work
<AnAnt> azeem: or else it has to be run by root, but since it is to allow any ordinary user to change his VT to arabic, hence it got to have the suid
<AnAnt> azeem: thanks for REVU'ing it btw
<AnAnt> azeem: ok, I have to go for a while, I'll be back in about 30 mins
<AnAnt> azeem: ok, I'm back
<AnAnt> ping azeem
<Adri2000> hub: ping
<hub> Adri2000: yes?
<Adri2000> hub: sorry, still irc connection problems, do you know how to fix the amd64 problem with the code i gave you ?
<hub> Adri2000: without rewriting
<Adri2000> hub: without a lot of rewriting it is not possible ?
<hub> no
<hub> they store pointer in int
<hub> broken by design
<Adri2000> ok, seems that i will have to remove amd64 arch support :-/
<hub> and bug upstream
<azeem> AnAnt: hrm?
<azeem> bbl
<Adri2000> Architecture: i386, ppc
<Adri2000> is that ok ?
<Adri2000> to remove just 64 bits
<bddebian> Adri2000: Do you know that it builds on ppc?
<Adri2000> no, not sure since it doesn't even compile on 64 bits, so i will try to make it tested by someone before uploading to revu
<hub> bddebian: on ppc32 this should go through
<hub> bddebian: but who knows
<Adri2000> some powerpc users here ?
<hub> Adri2000: my PowerBook is dead :-(
* Adri2000 still looking for a ppc user
<bddebian> Later gang
<Adri2000> bye bddebian
<superm1> Hey guys, what's the proper process for syncing from a 3rd party repo for a package that we don't have in universe yet?
<superm1> should it go into revu?
<tseng> yes
<superm1> and just notate in the changelog where its synced from and such right?
<tseng> not really
<tseng> i would empty the changelog and says * Initial upload
<tseng> it wasnt in Debian or Ubuntu
<superm1> okay then
<superm1> but further updates would be pulled from this repo probably.
<tseng> if thats the case then you should work with the maintainer of this repo
<tseng> to join ubuntu or work via a sponsor
<tseng> if you arent interested to maintain the package you shouldnt post it to revu
<superm1> oh I'd be glad to
<superm1> I didn't realize I could be given that status
<tseng> you certainly could continue adding revisions to revu
<tseng> and even become a MOTU yourself
<tseng> if you want to, you can do it :)
<superm1> okay then I'll check later on to make sure its clean in an edgy pbuilder
<superm1> hehe oaky
<tseng> ok.
<superm1> *okay
<superm1> Hey tseng, I contacted the person in charge of the third party repo.  He said that it's been pulled up to debian unstable recently.  Can we pull from there now then instead?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> you want to file a sync request bug
<superm1> okay even though we don't have a package name for it then?
<tseng> "please sync foo x.y.z"
<tseng> what do you mean we dont have a package name
<superm1> well the source package name isn't in launchpad
<tseng> yes
<superm1> should I add any specific MOTU's on it ?
<tseng> no
<tseng> subscribe ubuntu-archive
<superm1> k
<tseng> a motu will have to ACK it
<superm1> okay thanks again, added.
<tseng> cool
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-16
<beligum> Hey, anyone want to test the new ScreenKast screen capturing program?
<micahcowan> How does my karma increase when I'm not doing anything?
<LaserJock> micahcowan: surely you are doing *something* ;-)
<Burgwork> LaserJock, more likely they are jigging with the forumla
<micahcowan> I looked at my karma page, and the last dated entry is 9-01. But I'm pretty sure I've jumped from ~15k to ~42k.
<Burgwork> I wish they would have a publicly avaiable one, like bugzilla.gnome.org
<micahcowan> I have /viewed/ a couple of bugs. I might've confirmed /one/... /maybe/. But I didn't do anything to make it leap so much.
<micahcowan> Does my karma accrue interest? :)
<LaserJock> micahcowan: well, sometimes they "adjust" the karma algorithms
<micahcowan> Gotcha. That's got to be it.
<LaserJock> Burgwork: ever get the pbuilder sudo thing figured out?
<Burgwork> LaserJock, didn't even get a chance yesterday, sorry
<LaserJock> np
<LaserJock> man I'm glad I don't run Windows at work
<LaserJock> I found out just the other day that my lab computers are open to the world
<LaserJock> I thought they were behind the dept. server so I didn't worry about firewalling or anything
<Burgwork> ouch
<chillywilly> hi
<chillywilly> time to make the donuts...I mean read the packaging guide
<chillywilly> no bddebian eh?
<chillywilly> bummer
<LaserJock> yeah
<Burgwork> ok, this is funny
<chillywilly> I am starving
<chillywilly> pizza places really need web order forms or some crap...I don't feel like talking to anyone on the phone ;)
<Burgwork> I just got some spam from a company, but for some reason, I got into the reply-to of it
<chillywilly> too much effort right now ;)
<chillywilly> blah
<Burgwork> so I have been getting reponses to their spam
<chillywilly> cha-ching ;)
<chillywilly> now there's some clueless spammers
<chillywilly> and people
<LaserJock> Burgwork: wow, are people really responding?
<ajmitch> hi
<chillywilly> hi
<chillywilly> how are you?
<chillywilly> I am sitting here starving, but also feeling too tired to get off my butt and go get food...
<chillywilly> I wish some pizza place around here had a web order fornm
<chillywilly> ;P
<chillywilly> I don't even want to lift the phone
<chillywilly> that's pretty pathetic eh?
<ajmitch> quite :)
<Burgwork> LaserJock, yep
<chillywilly> so hungry...
<ajmitch> so get some food
<chillywilly> yea...
<chillywilly> fooooood
<chillywilly> I could get chinese I suppose...they really close to us
<LaserJock> Burgwork: with more than, "Take me off your list!"?
* ajmitch has no sympathy for people who complain of hunger but can't even call for pizza ;)
<chillywilly> haha
<LaserJock> ajmitch: +1
<chillywilly> gonna call in a chinese order I think
<chillywilly> yummy
<chillywilly> Main Moon
<chillywilly> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<LaserJock> I ordered delivery for the first time a couple of months ago
<Burgwork> LaserJock, none of thsoe yet
<chillywilly> chinese I will have to go pick up
<chillywilly> such is life
* ajmitch gets out the violin
<chillywilly> I still think these places need web order forms, with email notification
<Burgwork> ajmitch, I have a smaller one, just a sec
<chillywilly> "your order is ready, you lazily sod"
<ajmitch> hm, overly helpful people throwing together new f-spot packages for me to check
<chillywilly> what about selinux?
<chillywilly> :)))
<ajmitch> it's unlikely we'll get the UVF exception for it, of course
<Burgwork> ajmitch, clearly, you need to maintain fspot in bzr
<ajmitch> what about it?
<chillywilly> just messing with ya
<Burgwork> ajmitch, you never wrote that email about your network auth stuff
<ajmitch> Burgwork: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-core-dev/+branch/f-spot/ubuntu
<ajmitch> Burgwork: is it still worth it?
* chillywilly thinks ajmitch needs to sync debian selinux stuff ;)
* ajmitch should push his later branch changes for f-spot 
<ajmitch> chillywilly: don't be silly, that's edgy+1 at least
<chillywilly> aw, come on :)
<Burgwork> ajmitch, not to be rude, but did you get anywhere done? Where did you fail/succeed? This are things that people need to know for next time, if needed
<ajmitch> yes I got stuff done, stuff works, etc
<ajmitch> but with a pile of bugs & stuff that I meant to do but didn't get to
<Burgwork> well then, write that email and get the code to a place for people to hack on it
* ajmitch cranks up the laptop
<chillywilly> are all packages kept in bazaar?
<ajmitch> the code has always been publically available on launchpad
<Burgwork> where?
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+branch/network-authentication/authtool
<ajmitch> 463 upgraded, 15 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ajmitch> Need to get 319MB/397MB of archives.
<ajmitch> After unpacking 210MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ajmitch> how to tell I haven't upgraded for about a week
<nixternal> hehe
* chillywilly wonders how to pronounce Szechuan
<micahcowan> sheh-tchwahn, is how I usually hear it. No idea how accurate that is.
<iapx8088> Hi all
<iapx8088> I made a new ubuntu package
<iapx8088> it seems to work quite well
<Burgwork> ok, question: if I am at a grub prompt, can I boot from a cdrom?
<Burgwork> machine will not boot from cd
<iapx8088> while I read motu wiki, I believe I need a little feedback for license q&a
<Burgwork> iapx8088, what is the issue?
<iapx8088> I made a spice3 package for ubuntu
<Burgwork> yep
<iapx8088> you know spice has a restrictive licence
<iapx8088> that's why it's not into debian.
<Burgwork> no, I don't
<Burgwork> educate me
<iapx8088> mmh spice probably was the first open source package I have notice of
<iapx8088> but the licence (a custom one, in a time where GPL was still to come) is quite restrictive
<Burgwork> does it allow redistribution?
<iapx8088> basically, not directly
<Burgwork> umm, ok. elaborate?
<iapx8088> the short answer I believe is yes as long as you download it from us
<Burgwork> so you could create a package that is a wrapper script
<Burgwork> ala flashplayer
<iapx8088> I did
<Burgwork> have you put it up on REVU?
<iapx8088> In the beginning it was a mod of the debian unofficial port
<iapx8088> no, I'm still reading, and I believe I still don't know what's REVU
<Burgwork> REVU is a place for non-MOTUs to place packages for review, hence the name
<iapx8088> yes
<iapx8088> I suppose I will find instrunctions on REVU in the wiki
<Burgwork> yep
<iapx8088> the second part of the legal issue problem is
<iapx8088> I read the licence berkeley gives
<iapx8088> and basically it says: do whatever you want, but if you want to include the source into commercial products ask
<iapx8088> so I'm wondering If I am completely missing something
<iapx8088> the question is, if  I upload the package in REVU following the guidelines and so on, can I have a guy more pratical in licences than me to have a look?
<Burgwork> yep, that is the point
<iapx8088> I mean, if debian doesn't put it on for legal reasons, and I read "do as you wish" in the licence you start wondering what's the catch
<iapx8088> ok I'll upload it and maybe drop a note if it's permitted to say have a look to the legal part too.
<iapx8088> thanks.
<iapx8088> what were you asking about grub and cdrom? I remember is possible, I believe it has been done.
<Burgwork> iapx8088, yep, but I found the issue was the cf
<iapx8088> I see
<iapx8088> are you working on something embedded?
<Burgwork> no
<Burgwork> cd, rather
<iapx8088> mmh ok
<iapx8088> mmh
<iapx8088> I uploaded it in revu
<iapx8088> but it does not show up
<iapx8088> dput says everything is fine?
<iapx8088> and it's 10minutes now
<Laser_away> hmm
<Laser_away> what is the name?
<iapx8088> spiec
<iapx8088> sorry
<iapx8088> spice
<iapx8088> from spice_3f5-4ubuntu2_source.changes
<Laser_away> did you use "dput revu *_source.changes"?
<iapx8088> mmh no I didn't, I have dapper drake and the wiki says it's already configured
<iapx8088> but you shred a light, maybe...
<Laser_away> hmm, you could have uploaded it to Universe ;-)
<Laser_away> or tried to anyway :-_
<Laser_away> :-)
<iapx8088> O my good
<Laser_away> try it with revu
<iapx8088> yes
<iapx8088> yes the first time it went to ubuntu
<iapx8088> what I do now?
<iapx8088> can I warn them?
<Laser_away> it's not a problem
<iapx8088> ok
<Laser_away> it'll just get rejected because  you aren't an authorized uploader
<Laser_away> I see it on the server now
<Laser_away> but I don't see an .orig.tar.gz
<iapx8088> well, that's the point
<iapx8088> I was explaining it to the other manteiner
<iapx8088> before uploading the orig.tar.gz I wish someone more pratical than me to have a look at the licence
<Laser_away> ah
<iapx8088> that's why I read it and understand "do everything you want"
<Laser_away> ok
<Laser_away> I've gotta run
<iapx8088> but If you search for debian spice in the groups, you'll see a lot of quarrels
<Laser_away> it should be on REVU soon though
<iapx8088> where can I put an announce for someone legal to have a llok
<iapx8088> look?
<iapx8088> anyway
<iapx8088> it still does not show up
<iapx8088> system freeze? something wrong?
<iapx8088> bye all
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ausimage> Hello I wanted to bring again to your attention bug #58682. I updated backtrace with fire-fox-dbg and there is also and Strace to see the package can work again.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<micahcowan> Does anyone here happen to know if apt-get autoremove is undocumented (in --help nor manpage) on purpose (cross-submitted to #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-devel, I'm sorry--#ubuntu-devel is clearly the appropriate forum, but no one has answered).
<crimsun> mvo would be the person to ping on Monday.
<crimsun> (the paid developers generally don't work on the weekends)
<micahcowan> thanks, crimsun. Sorry for the spam.
<sid> Are the mplayer / mencoder packages gutted at all? or are they generally the stock package?
<sid> ie, debian doesn't include mplayer because of patent stuff and libcssdvd or something...
<sid> So they plan on removing crap from mplayer so they can put it on debian.org
<sid> Did Ubuntu do that too? Or are mplayer packages the same as they are on mplayerhq.hu?
<imbrandon> moins all
<ajmitch> hi
<imbrandon> heya
<imbrandon> ajmitch, thanks for that nuge the other day , i think i've been through that guide 2 or 3 more times just to make sure i know it well enough ( and bookmarked for ref heh )
<imbrandon> i went back through the reg packing too just for some ref ( the debian one , seems a bit more indepth than the ubnutu one )
<ajmitch> great
<imbrandon> i have one question about upload policy i should probably know though if someone could shed a little light on
<ajmitch> ask
<ajmitch> :)
<imbrandon> if its a revision do i HAVE to upload the orig.tar.gz ?
<ajmitch> to revu, yes
<imbrandon> no to universe or main
<ajmitch> since each upload is separate there
<ajmitch> then no
<ajmitch> if you mean that the upstream version hasn't changed
<StevenK> imbrandon: If launchpad has the orig, no.
<ajmitch> since it won't let you overwrite the orig.tar.gz that exists with the same name
<ajmitch> afternoon StevenK
<imbrandon> yea i mean doing from like -0ubuntu3 to -0ubuntu4
<imbrandon> no upstream changes
<imbrandon> heay StevenK ;)
* StevenK waves
<imbrandon> hrm is there a better way to tell if someone is on dapper or edgy from a shell script other than "cat /etc/issue" and parse it ? ( only need dapper/edgy dont care about other distros )
<imbrandon> e.g EDGY="cat /etc/issue |grep 6.10"   and DAPPER="cat /etc/issue |grep 6.06" ?
<ajmitch> lsb_release
<imbrandon> ok
<ajmitch> using the -r flag
<ajmitch> or -c
<imbrandon> ahh nice, yea -r will work perfect
<imbrandon> thanks
<ajmitch> as long as you know that lsb-release will be on the system
<ajmitch> ubuntu-minimal depends on it, but you may need to depend on lsb-release yourself
<imbrandon> is it installed in ubuntu-minimal ?
<imbrandon> k
<ajmitch> -minimal is a metapackage, can be removed
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> hrm cat might be the lowest common denom then
<ajmitch> best to depend on it :)
<imbrandon> true
<ajmitch> removing lsb-release removes a good chunk of the desktop anyway
<imbrandon> it wont hurt to add another dep
<Burgundavia> ok, question for the croud
<Burgundavia> crowd, rather
<Burgundavia> I am sorting through the -devel spam catcher
<imbrandon> well this is for amarok so if they remove the desktop then amarok islt likely to work anyhow
<ajmitch> heh
<Burgundavia> and I came across mom's daily bug report of bugs closed in debian
<ajmitch> imbrandon: any package that uses it should depend on it
<imbrandon> right
<ajmitch> if it's not depended on by one of amarok's dependencies
<Burgundavia> should I pass it through the spam filters?
<Burgundavia> given mom is controlled by keybuk, I imagine he knows what he is doing
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, i would say yea, but i dont matter much ;)
<imbrandon> heheh
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: thoughts?
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: this is daily stuff?
<Burgundavia> yep
<ajmitch> keybuk may have forgotten about it
<ajmitch> it'd be nice to have, but a daily report may be a bit much
<Burgundavia> right, given the spam filter was last cleaned in june
<ajmitch> keybuk probably won't be around for a little while yet, I guess
<StevenK> ajmitch: I wonder if I can steal your pytone merge?
<ajmitch> go ahead
<StevenK> Aye
* ajmitch hasn't checked the merge list for new stuff for awhile
* StevenK has run out of merges and then some.
<StevenK> I did vtk, which was fun.
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> mdadm is on crack
<ajmitch> fails to upgrade since it tries to stop my raid arrays
<ajmitch> which is generally a bad thing
<ajmitch> good, bug already filed
<StevenK> "Stopping arrays .... Oh shit, where did my disks go? *poke*"
<ajmitch> more like "Stopping disks.. FAIL"
* ajmitch wouldn't mind having a newer mdadm, but it's way too late to go to 2.5.x :)
<Burgundavia> ok, 2000+ emails sorted
<Burgundavia> anybody want to buy some stock? people keep sending stock tips of -devel, for some reason ;)
<Burgundavia> and then, of course,  "I was shit scared of cyberspace, so I downloaded in my pants"
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch frees up 500MB of RAM just by closing galeon
<Burgundavia> channelling jdub
<ajmitch> worrying :)
<ajmitch> and firefox is still open & using ~600MB
<Burgundavia> ouch
<ajmitch> don't worry, I don't have swap
* StevenK notes he is a whole 6Mb into swap.
<ajmitch> impressive
<imbrandon> looks like i'm 0kb into mine
<Burgundavia> hmm, 18mb here
<imbrandon> reported from top
<imbrandon> Mem:   1027628k total,  1000284k used,    27344k free,   213552k buffers
<imbrandon> Swap:  2690848k total,        0k used,  2690848k free,   378864k cached
<imbrandon> barely but not into it yet
<StevenK> Mem:   1535888k total,  1267900k used,   267988k free,   184452k buffers
<StevenK> Swap:  1943824k total,     6424k used,  1937400k free,   290732k cached
<ajmitch> Mem:   4045328k total,  3330884k used,   714444k free,    21468k buffers
<ajmitch> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   596924k cached
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> hence why I have no swap
<StevenK> Who needs swap with 4Gb of RAM, indeed.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> well i have 1.2 gigs in this box as apparently dont need it ( or not much )
<Burgundavia> Mem:   1034652k total,  1018748k used,    15904k free,    78272k buffers
<Burgundavia> Swap:   497972k total,    18368k used,   479604k free,   449544k cached
<imbrandon> but then again this box has only been up a day or so atm
<Burgundavia> sick, 4gb
<ajmitch> Mem:   1026156k total,  1007924k used,    18232k free,   415720k buffers
<ajmitch> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   157316k cached
* ajmitch just started the laptop
<ajmitch> I see that /etc/fstab needs fixed
<ajmitch> since it ought to have swap
<imbrandon> heh
* imbrandon go's to look at his 96mb ram fileserver thats been up over a month
<StevenK> Hrm.
<StevenK> Mem:     61408k total,    60376k used,     1032k free,     7036k buffers
<StevenK> Swap:   279736k total,     6356k used,   273380k free,    30468k cached
<imbrandon> Mem:     93532k total,    92124k used,     1408k free,     8912k buffers
<imbrandon> Swap:  1951856k total,   101400k used,  1850456k free,    30164k cached
<ajmitch> Mem:    127404k total,   123460k used,     3944k free,    14024k buffers
<ajmitch> Swap:   248968k total,   183796k used,    65172k free,    33104k cached
<imbrandon> hella swaped
<ajmitch> apt-proxy really uses a lot of memory
* ajmitch should stop using it sometime
<StevenK> That 64Mb machine runs postgres and bind9, I'm impressed
<imbrandon> for 96mb ram that box chugs along though
<imbrandon> that 96mb one runs imap , nfs shares , apache , ummmm
<imbrandon> i guess thats really it, mysql for apache
<imbrandon> but still chugs along on dapper
<StevenK> My IMAP server is 128Mb RAM and is 66Mb into swap.
<StevenK> Poor sparc64 thing
<imbrandon> hehe
<StevenK> Oh yeah, that 64Mb machine is a parisc
<imbrandon> its a 333mhz 96mb ram "catch all server" for me
<imbrandon> for my house
<imbrandon> but has 4x400gb sata for lots of storage ;)
<imbrandon> that was the main thing its used for
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'm afraid of your naming scheme - what its called?
<Mithrandir> I should really switch that 500MHz G3 server with 256MB ram for something beefier.  A core duo 2 with 2GB of ram, maybe. :-P
<imbrandon> enterprise ;)
* StevenK ponders telling imbrandon his naming scheme
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: you really let through some old mail
<imbrandon> StevenK, ...
<imbrandon> brandon@enterprise:~$ uptime
<imbrandon>  03:17:00 up 26 days, 20:30,  1 user,  load average: 1.49, 1.11, 0.54
<imbrandon> heh
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: some I had no choice, because of mailmans interface
<Burgundavia> others I let through because I thought they shoudl be
<Burgundavia> I left about 30 odd messages on the floor, mostly from May, June and July
<seaLne> anyone have time to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3150 ?
<Adri2000> last upload of djplay: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3152, hope this one is ok :)
<Fujitsu> Build-depends on libxext-dev added for Dapper... Do they want to be left or removed for Edgy?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i'd guess keep
<Fujitsu> It builds fine without it, though.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you'd probably want to ask whoever added it why they did, and if it's still necessary
<Fujitsu> Is lamont likely to be around at the moment?
<Hobbsee> no idea - email probably
<Fujitsu> OK, shall do.
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<phanatic> good afternoon
<Fujitsu> Afternoon.
<phanatic> hi Fujitsu
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i reckon there's some borked stuff  in kbd. did you test build that?
<Hobbsee> i'll bet you didnt.
* StevenK hands Hobbsee his mace.
* Hobbsee bets a lollypop
<Fujitsu> I've got this rather suspicious 1.12-17 .deb in /var/cache/pbuilder/results, so I presume I did.
<Hobbsee> okay, i'm wrong,
* Hobbsee thougth that push and pop were bashisms - it's pushd and popd
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<Fujitsu> Yay, I win for once >_>
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Just wait
<Fujitsu> ?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Hobbsee will win and then you'll regret it
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i'm still about to ask you about the run level changes in one of the patches though.
<Hobbsee> which arguably, hasnt been added into the changelog
<Fujitsu> Er, which?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu:
<Hobbsee> +# Default-Start:     S 1 2 3 4 5
<Hobbsee> +# Default-Stop:      0 6
<Hobbsee> in http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/kbd/kbd_1.12-15ubuntu1.patch
<Hobbsee> which is weirdly and confusingly formed, it seems.
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> Er, you diffed it against 1.12-15, didn't you?
<Fujitsu> 'cause that's wrong.
<Fujitsu> It's based on 1.12-14, with a wrong version number.
<Hobbsee> i just looked at what MOM generated
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> I did too... But look at that debian/changelog diff.
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee approves it
<Fujitsu> And the rest of the diff is a lot more manageable (like, it's what the changelog says) when done against 1.12-14.
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee notes that you forgot to subscribe anyone to that
<Fujitsu> Oops, yes. I normally do them by mail, but Malone decided it didn't like this one. And I forgot to subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors once I did it manually.
<Fujitsu> Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> ah right...
* Hobbsee just tends to use scripts, where possible
<Fujitsu> I did, but Malone rejected it.
<Fujitsu> Saying it has no `affects'.
<Fujitsu> But it certainly did.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: not a problem
<Bazzi> Hobbsee: did you waste any more time on eclipse? I couldn't convince to get it to compile yet
<Hobbsee> Bazzi: i havent, no
<Hobbsee> ive been at work
<Bazzi> ok :)
<azeem> Kyral: ping
<ttyfscker> hell crimsun
<ttyfscker> if you dont mind id like to speak with you here sometime soon
<ttyfscker> thanks
<ttyfscker> s/hell/hello
<paniq> can somebody confirm this please: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/60760 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60760 in freetype "turning off autohinting has no effect" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<givr1> Hi guys
<givr1> Is it possible to upload a cvs version for REVU
<givr1> i uploaded glipper, but the currant version don't have a transparant icone
<givr1> and they fixed that in cvs
<zul> givr1: why not submit a patch to launchpad
<givr1> zul: glipper is not in the repo, i already upload version 0.89 to revu, but the change seems so big to get the transparancy icone, that i though it was better to take the cvs version. What do you think ?
<bureado> After reading the REVU documentation in the Wiki it still remains unclear to me if a package already in Debian Sid can be uploaded to REVU, even if the REVU uploader is the same as the Debian maintainer or furthermore, if the upstream developer wants to maintain himself both the Ubuntu and Debian packages.
<bureado> himself/herself*
<givr1> bureado: as far as i understand, if a package is already in sid, you just need to ask for a sync
<bureado> I see. But then the maintainer will be a MOTU, which is a very good thing indeed but maybe it's also good that the original packager maintains it in Ubuntu, also, even if he/she is not a MOTU.
<bureado> (maybe I'm getting this wrong and the sync'ed packages are not maintained only by MOTUs, that's why I'm asking)
<givr1> bureado: can't say. My guess is that the maintainer field stay unchange (ie debian ones) but ubuntu motu will sync with it for each new release.
<AnAnt> ping lionelp
<AnAnt_> Gloubiboulga: got my email ?
<AnAnt_> ping lionelp
<Gloubiboulga> AnAnt, I don't think so
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: you REVU'ed acon, and noted some issues, and I fixed them
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3086
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: oh, acon has to be suid
<Gloubiboulga> ok
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: in order to allow an ordinary user to be able to change his VT to be arabic
<Gloubiboulga> ok, I wasn't sure about this
<AnAnt> Gloubiboulga: so could you review it again ?
<Gloubiboulga> AnAnt, I'm building it
<AnAnt> l
<AnAnt> k
<Gloubiboulga> and I'll upload if it's ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<KhanReape1> Hi, I submitted a package to REVU about twenty minutes ago, and it has yet to appear. Its name is pam-abl.
<vhjjhgjhg> :-P
<crimsun> KhanReape1: http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy ?
<crimsun> Fixing merges is Fun!
<KhanReape1> crimsun: Yes, my name is "Matt T. Proud"
<Adri2000> is there any science team guy here ?
<Adri2000> i wanted to package gchempaint but it needs gchemutils in a newer version than the one in edgy
<Adri2000> bug 35922
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35922 in gnome-chemistry-utils "Package outdated, please update to 0.6.0/0.7.0" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35922
<Adri2000> any plan to update this package ?
<crimsun> you need to speak with Jordan (Laser_away) or Barry (bddebian) about it
<geser> crimsun: hello
<geser> crimsun: any update on the upload of php4-yaz to dapper-updates?
<crimsun> geser: bug # again?
<geser> bug 58564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58564 in php4-yaz "php4-yaz won't install (broken dependency)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58564
<crimsun> ok, sec, in the middle of a bugfix
<blaa> how to use gdb
<blaa> ?
<geser> blaa: a small howto to create a backtrace is described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<scotth> 55462
<scotth> #55462
<Adri2000> bug 55462
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55462 in gnucash "Gnucash crash" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55462
<scotth> ty, trying remember how to do that
<Adri2000> ;)
<scotth> anyway... it has a patch that works.  What do I have to do to get it pushed into edgy?
<geser> scotth: create a working debdiff and attach it to the bug
<scotth> mk, the latest version doesn't build on the latest edgy cause the g-wrap is old.  do I need to make sure that it builds? the previous version works with the patch
<Adri2000> geser: have you ever packaged a python app ?
<geser> no
<geser> do you want to package a python app?
<scotth> Ive done a little python packaging
<geser> scotth: source that doesn't build doesn't fix the bugs
<geser> take the current source from edgy, apply the fix, compile, test the package and create a debdiff
<scotth> g-wrap is out of date... the unpatched source doesn't build so I can't build and test the patch on the latest version
<scotth> mk
<scotth> well I'm building the g-wrap from debian/unstable.  Is it preferable to do that and build the latest gnucash or build the old version?
<geser> there is a sync request for g-wrap from debian unstable
<geser> it should get included in edgy on the next archive day
<scotth> yeah, g-wrap built fast so I'm just going to go ahead and build the latest gnucash
<geser> if your debdiff contains only the fix instead of a new upstream version it is easier for person who uploads it to review it
<scotth> latest gnucash == latest gnucash in ubuntu
<scotth> 2.0.1-3ubuntu1
<geser> ah
<Adri2000> geser: hm yeah, i'm packaging a python app, the .deb has been created, but i don't know if there is some depencies to add or something else?
<Adri2000> dependencies*
<geser> have you read the last python policy?
<geser> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/
<crimsun> scotth: bug 60543
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60543 in g-wrap "Please sync g-wrap 1.9.6-3.1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60543
<crimsun> the gnucash I uploaded yesterday is in dep-wait til that [g-wrap]  is in the archive, as geser mentioned
<scotth> should the priority be bumped since gnucash is unbuildable?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> do not interfere with bugs to which ubuntu-archive is subscribed, else you'll likely piss off the admins.
<scotth> ahh thanks for the warning
<scotth> I'm curious why gnucash needs that version
<scotth> I looked at the change log and it doesn't seem like much
<Adri2000> geser: i looked at it
<KhanReape1> Hey, I submitted a package called frikqcc a little while ago. I was wondering if any of the MOTUs wanted to look at it to confirm that it is what it needs to be--perhaps take my efforts and me up for adoption in being a package contributor.
<crimsun> btw, people besides MOTU can be adopters, too
#ubuntu-motu 2006-09-17
<scotth> Adri2000: have you tried installing your package in a chroot and see if it works?
<KhanReape1> Can I get a reason for why my recently-submitted packages show up in rejected (ftp://revu.tauware.de/incoming/rejected)?
<crimsun> geser: do you have confirmation from kamion and/or mdz that you can proceed with #58564?
<Fujitsu> Thanks crimsun :)
<geser> crimsun: I mailed mdz, he forwarded it to infinity and he mailed me "yes, this fix should do the trick.  I'll happily push this through the UNAPPROVED queue if it's uploaded."
<crimsun> great, thanks.
<scotth> quick question, sympa is way out of date in ubuntu and debian.  There is a new version in debian/experimental, but its broken.  After an initial look, I think the problem may be in the very way it was packaged.  Is it ok to diverge significantly from the way debian packages a package?
<crimsun> perhaps not preferable but certainly acceptable in some cases
<scotth> mk ty
<crimsun> geser: uploaded, awaiting ACCEPT. Thanks for your work & persistence.
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> TheMuso: np. Btw, the clean target still had an aclocal invocation that I made failable.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: have you checked the enigma source package in Debian experimental?
<Fujitsu> crimsun, no I haven't. Should I?
<crimsun> Fujitsu: it's up to you. I was unaware whether you had.
<crimsun> Fujitsu: I'll go ahead and process 60827 using unstable
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<crimsun> wow, barry spam in N+1 channels.
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<Fujitsu> N+1?
<crimsun> yeah, I lost count
<Fujitsu> Oh, yes.
<TheMuso> crimsun: Ok thanks.
<bddebian> Hi Fujitsu
<bddebian> crimsun: I "spam" every channel :-)
<crimsun> :p
<sladen> so /did/ ....
<Fujitsu> sladen, ?
<sladen> never mind
<ryanakca> bddebian: ping
<bddebian> ryanakca: yo
<ryanakca> bddebian: could you please paste my course toonight at the midnight EST classroom?
<ryanakca> bddebian: I'm sadly going to be fast asleep
<bddebian> ryanakca: Paste your course?
<ryanakca> bddebian: yes, it's all typed up, you just need to paste it in #ubuntu-classroom, gradually, and at the end answer a few basic Q's on apt..
<bddebian> Uhm, I suppose
<ryanakca> bddebian: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/aptitudeclassroom
<ryanakca> bddebian: thanks a million... now I just need to find a moderator
<bddebian> A moderator?
<ryanakca> yes, someone to set it to +m and take questions in /msg
<bddebian> Ah
<crimsun> Toadstool: (make sure you enumerate which Ubuntu changes can be dropped due to which Debian updates, please)
<Toadstool> crimsun: oops!
<Toadstool> thanks for pointing this out
<Toadstool> (and hi by the way)
<crimsun> hi :)
<Fujitsu> Morning, Burgundavia.
<Burgundavia> hey Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> And what a not particularly good morning it is too.
<Burgundavia> oh?
<Burgundavia> it is still the 16th here
<Fujitsu> Silly timezone differences.
<Fujitsu> We need Swatch Internet Time! :P
<Toadstool> hmm, looks like my edgy chroot on my server is ready... at least I'll be able to do a few little things until I can afford buying a laptop
<bddebian> Heya Burgundavia
* Toadstool waits impatiently for his first TI paycheck
<Burgundavia> bddebian: ping
<bddebian> Yo
<Burgundavia> classroom tonight. Mind if I teach my bit first?
<bddebian> Egads I will never get to sleep :-)
<Burgundavia> I need to work on UWN, for release a few hours later
<Fujitsu> Heya Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu
<TheMuso> Heya Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey TheMuso :)
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee
<sladen> Burgundavia: surely UWN comes out tomorrow?
<hikenboot> hello all--Can anyone point me to a document on editing/creating metapackages?
<tseng> a metapackage is an empty package that depends on other packages
<hikenboot> I want to remove open office as a requirement in ubuntu-desktop
<tseng> not sure what more documentation you want
<tseng> ubuntu-desktop specifically is special
<hikenboot> basically ubuntu-desktop's requirement for open office means 300 meg more space is taken on the cd..300 meg I could use for my own packages
<tseng> you can remove it in the cd image...
<tseng> you dont really need ubuntu-desktop left around in the context of the custom cd
<hikenboot> yes but as soon as you try and install another package it causes errors
<hikenboot> a better method, correct me if im wrong would be to some how tell it open-office isnt required
<hikenboot> http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com/2005-02/msg00342.html
<plugwash> ubuntu-desktop is built from the source package ubuntu-meta, presumablly you could modify that and rebuild it
<plugwash> alternatively you could just make your cd not install ubuntu-desktop
<hikenboot> plugwash how could i make it so it doesnt install ubuntu-desktop
<plugwash> presumablly the same way you made it not install openoffice?
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian, ajmitch
<hikenboot> I actually just did an apt-get remove from a chroot...but i find doing this effects future edits to the cd so perhaps my methd is wrong?
<sladen> hikenboot: 'affects' ?
<hikenboot> it errors when trying to add further packages...the only way i can get close in fact is to add 100% of all the packages I want and then remove open office last
<hikenboot> whyich in turn causes ubuntu-desktop to be removed
<Burgundavia> sladen: tomorrow your time, today mine
<Burgundavia> sladen: last few weeks have been delayed due to wiki breakage
<bddebian> Damn this should be interesting, I never even use aptitude :-)
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia, are you really expecting it to not break this week?
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: yes, I do
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia, that's a bit optimistic, I think.
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: moving to gobby soon anyway
<Fujitsu> Speaking of which, I need to merge that.
<plugwash> hikenboot just let it remove ubuntu-desktop, removing ubuntu-desktop shouldn't break anything
<plugwash> i presume this is a livecd you are trying to build?
<hikenboot> yes
<hikenboot> a live cd which I am keeping the ability for users to install into harddrive
<plugwash> so when you apt-get remove <whatever the openoffice package is called> in the chroot what exactly does apt say?
<plugwash> and what exactly goes wrong if you say yes
<hikenboot> sorry I have been working for the last week with uck to get around the problem and dont remember..I will try it again and come back when I have specific messsages
<tseng> imbrandon: WHOA MYTH 0.20
* tseng hugs imbrandon 
<bddebian> hrmph
<ajmitch> hrmph to you also
<bddebian> :-)
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: ping
<crimsun> TheMuso: why is the libtool archive in libexiv2-0.10 and not in libexiv2-dev?
<TheMuso> crimsun: I didn't even know that was the case.
<crimsun> TheMuso: neither of your debdiffs in #60856 seem to touch the .so
<crimsun> (in debian/rules, that is)
<TheMuso> hmm ok I'll have another look.
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: ping
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3142 | http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3148 | http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3147
<nixternal> ^^ readu for revu
<crimsun> TheMuso: sorry, that's in reference to #60858
<nixternal> any fixes i will hit in the morning...time to die, as the sun has wrecked me today!
<nixternal> thanks
<TheMuso> crimsun: Yeah I worked that out.
<hikenboot> hello all--the problem with the live cd comes up when its in the chroot and packages have unmet dependencies because of the ubuntu-desktop package...the metapackage definately has to be changed so that dependency upon office is not required
<hikenboot> open office gimp evoluton gaim and ekiga take up nearly 300 mb on the cd
<bddebian> Burgundavia: There?
<Burgundavia> bddebian: yep
<bddebian> Burgundavia: Supposed to be in #u-classroom right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<bddebian> Hmm, not many there :-)
<Burgundavia> going to be reannouning in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<bddebian> Oh joy :-)
<glick> hello
<glick> excuse me ive been reading the ubuntu packaging guide (which is excellent btw), and i have a question about this pbuilder app
<glick> firstly, is that the standard way to build packges for a release? and if i want to remove the pbuilder enviornment, i simply delete the directory in /var/cache?
<bureado> glick: That's a way, but if you don't want to use pbuilder anymore you should also purge it from your system.
<bureado> glick: I don't know about Ubuntu, but it seems to me that pbuilder isn't used as the primary build daemon for neither Debian nor Ubuntu. There are specialized buildd's for that.
<glick> is pbuilder the de-facto way to build packages?
<bddebian> glick: It's one of the cleanest to make sure you aren't missing deps
<bureado> glick: I agree with bddebian, it's the best available way to build a package.
<glick> so if i wanna build ubuntu packages i should use the pbuilder method?
<bddebian> glick: It's not the only way but probably one of, if not, THE most widely used/supported
<glick> ok kooo
<glick> do you put your pbuilder enviornment in a chroot envriornment?
<bureado> I don't, and I don't think it's necessary. You should keep your pbuilder chroot (or "basetgz") updated.
<glick> bureado, but what if your runnin LTS but wanna build for edgy?
<bddebian> glick: You can set up a pbuilder environment for any distro
<glick> oh ok
<glick> for some reason i thought you needed chroot env for that so it doesnt mess with your install
<bddebian> glick: As I understand it, pbuilder actually utilizes chroot but I don't know the internals
<bureado> No. It keeps .tgz files under /var/cache. When you use pbuilder, it extracts the basetgz (you can have several .tgzs for any distro and you can specify them with --basetgz or through conffiles) and chroots into it.
<glick> coolness
<bddebian> bureado: Aye but aren't the .tgz files extracted in a chroot or some such?
<Amaranth> bddebian: Err, it would have to extract the files in order to have something to chroot into
<bureado> bddebian: Under /var/cache/pbuilder/build/<number>, and then chroots in that directory. It builds the package and then moves it to /var/cache/pbuilder/result/.
<bddebian> Amaranth: Well that is more what I meant yes.  But hey, you know I'm kinda dumb :-)
<Amaranth> hehe
<Laser_away> Burgundavia: pong :-)
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: just a sec, in classroom
<Burgundavia> but you are setup for pbuilder on my machine
<Laser_away> ah, cool
<Laser_away> Burgundavia: can you send me an emil with the details, when you have a chance?
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: will do
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: send
<Burgundavia> sent, rather
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: can you test now?
<Laser_away> yes, just a sec
<Laser_away> connection refused
<Burgundavia> bloody router, it does that
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: try port 9000
<Laser_away> also refused
<Laser_away> :-)
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: try now
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: ?
<Laser_away> trying
<Laser_away> hmm, well 9000 was still refused, 2222 just sits there
<Burgundavia> ok, try now
<Laser_away> same
* Burgundavia swears at this router
<Burgundavia> ok, if port 6522 work and not this?
<Burgundavia> ok, try port 9000 again
<Laser_away> 6522 and 9000 are connection refused
<Laser_away> sure you don't have some hosts.allow/hosts.deny thing going on?
<Burgundavia> 6522 will be, as I don't have gobby up
<Burgundavia> ok, try 9000 now
<Burgundavia> testing a theory
<Laser_away> nada
<Laser_away> :/
<Burgundavia> can you try username "corey" ?
<Laser_away> at least you computer seems pretty secure :-)
<bddebian> heh
<Burgundavia> I already have 22 open, but that goes to my server
<Laser_away> still refused
<bddebian> Burgundavia: Hey, I thought you had UWN work to do?? ;-P
<Burgundavia> bddebian: I do
<Burgundavia> try port 22
<Burgundavia> username corey
<Laser_away> hmm, well it got me to login
<Laser_away> but didn't like the password
<Burgundavia> yes, because my password is not so easy to guess
<Laser_away> well, I used my username
<Burgundavia> I am truly baffled, because I can create redirects that work on any port, but it seems I cannot create a duplicate redirect for the same protocol as one I have already used
<Burgundavia> I almost wonder if the firmware has a secret setting to silently drop connections
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, I see the issue
<Burgundavia> ok, try now
<Burgundavia> I am an idito
<Burgundavia> port 9000
<Laser_away> still refused
* Fujitsu pats his Ubuntu-running router.
<Laser_away> Corey, if you have stuff to do don't let me take you away from it
<Burgundavia> no, it is ok
<Burgundavia> ok, this UI sucks
<Burgundavia> ok, one last try and then I am giving up
<Burgundavia> Laser_away: success?
<Laser_away> sorry dude, nothing on 9000
<Burgundavia> bugger, I will play tomorrow
<Laser_away> np, maybe by the start of edgy+1 I'll have a decent pbuilder machine ;-)
<imbrandon> moins all
<bddebian> Laser_away: Well just send me a nice amd64 machine and I'll make sure I have a pbuilder on there for ya.. ;-)
<Burgundavia> morning imbrandon
<Burgundavia> I had a question for you
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> nice souyuz piece btw
<imbrandon> soyuz*
<Burgundavia> soyuz piece?
<imbrandon> i thought you wrote that last one for the fridge
<Burgundavia> nope
<imbrandon> might have been sladen
<imbrandon> anyhow , rember what it was Burgundavia ?
<imbrandon> heh
<Burgundavia> that is the issue, I don't remember
<Burgundavia> right, amarok
<bddebian> Boy, even Laser_away doesn't talk to me anymore :'-(
<imbrandon> lol bddebian
<Burgundavia> Added support for edgy ( and future TBA releases ) to install-mp3 <-- what is this?
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, ahh the install-mp3 script that Riddell made for amarok, it only worked ( or assumed ) that you were on dapper
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: does it install mp3 support?
<imbrandon> so i changed it to use lsbrelease -sc
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, yes , the first time you try to play a mp3 in amarok, if you dont have mp3 support it ask if you want to install it and
<imbrandon> then uppon yes it does
<Burgundavia> ok
<Laser_away> bddebian: oh whatever
<Laser_away> bddebian: you know I love you ;-)
<Burgundavia> bddebian: we all love you
* Burgundavia hugs bddebian
* imbrandon hugs bddebian too
<imbrandon> group hug ;)
<Burgundavia> hmm, you guys are busy
<Burgundavia> UWN edgy section is going to be big this week
<Laser_away> good
<imbrandon> hehe Burgundavia
<bddebian> Bah
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, if your wondering about that script for the UWN i can grab some screen shots, i have a fresh install on my laptop
* bddebian hugs Laser_away, Burgundavia, and imbrandon
<Burgundavia> no, just wanted to mention it
<imbrandon> ok sounds good ;)
<bddebian> Now I have to take my antique arse to bed.  Gnight folks
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian
<imbrandon> hello robitaille
<robitaille> Hi imbrandon
<Burgundavia> hey robitaille
<robitaille> Hi Burgundavia
<robitaille> sigh...some of the Knot-3 iso over bigger than 700mb... of course I discovered that after downloading one...
<robitaille> there goes my plan to upgrade the laptop tonight :)
<imbrandon> robitaille, heh what ones? try a dvd should work if you "abosolutely" need it
<robitaille> I don't have a DVD writer :)
<imbrandon> ouch
<robitaille> edgy-alternate-i386.iso   is 702mb
<imbrandon> hrm 702 ( upto 704 i /think/ ) should fit
<imbrandon> specialy if your burner supports overburn but i think even if not
<robitaille> it doesn't on my writer from what I can see with Nautilus
<imbrandon> i dunno the onyl one i tested was the kubuntu desktop ppc
<robitaille> anyway, I should probably test with the live installer instead of the alternate version
<imbrandon> infact i guess i should do a laptop report on it since everything seems to work this go round, even wireless
<imbrandon> well OOTB i should say, i always got the stuff working hehe
<ivoks> lilo died?
<imbrandon> yes
<ivoks> :(
<imbrandon> early today
<Fujitsu> Yeah, :(
<Fujitsu> #freenode-announce is going crazy.
<bureado> Sorry for the OT, is there anyone using ORCA here?
* imbrandon just hopes freenode will stay stable ( politicaly ) but there is a freenode board , so all /should/ be ok
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, it should.
<imbrandon> yea , it should, just hopeing
<Fujitsu> Yeah...
<rmjb> Hi, is the motu school still operational?
<crimsun> rmjb: yes
<imbrandon> rmjb, yessir
<rmjb> the topic in the channel says next class is Aug 11
<Fujitsu> rmjb, nobody changed the topic after the lat one.
<Fujitsu> *last
<imbrandon> rmjb, topic is a bit off, probably needs fixed
<adamant1988> Fujitsu: this is the package list of what naim wants to remove. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23717
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Not related..
<Fujitsu> Note that it says `are unused and will be removed'
<adamant1988> it doesn't seem like they're not used... particularly since I just install wlassistant
<Fujitsu> It just means that they are no longer depended on by anything, so it's removing them automatically... Nothing to do with the installation.
<imbrandon> autoremove shouldent be on by default though should it
<Fujitsu> adamant1988, it means they were just installed as dependencies of something else, and said something else has been removed.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, in aptitude it is.
<imbrandon> adamant1988, do you have kubuntu-desktop likely
<adamant1988> imbrandon: yes, I just installed kubuntu-desktop
<imbrandon> ahh i never use aptitittude, it tries to be too smart
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, agreed.
<adamant1988> yeah, I used aptitude so I could remove any packages it installs with kubuntu-desktop
<adamant1988> oh... I see what it's trying to do... kubuntu-desktop was removed and it wants to remove all the packages I installed with it?
<imbrandon> well that be one of the side effects ;) yup
<imbrandon> exactly
* adamant1988 facepalms
<adamant1988> so... how do I fix this?>
<imbrandon> here be dragons ( of aptitude ), use apt-get ;)
<Fujitsu> Evening, Gloubiboulga..
<adamant1988> so just switch to apt-get and it won't be a problem?
<imbrandon> adamant1988, nope shouldent be
<Fujitsu> adamant1988, yep.
<Laser_away> well ...
<adamant1988> that sucks though.. I really liked aptitude...
<Gloubiboulga> morning Fujitsu (8:25 am here)
<adamant1988> ok, sorry for wasting your time :)
<imbrandon> adamant1988, or reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Laser_away> adamant1988: you should be able to get aptitude to do what you want too
<rmjb> you want to keep some apps that were installed with aptitude?
<Laser_away> adamant1988: it just might take a little convincing ;-)
<adamant1988> hrmmm let me try reinstalling kubuntu desktop
<adamant1988> although I'm not sure why it's removed anyway
<imbrandon> yea aptitude tries to be smarter than you but you can coax it
<adamant1988> I didn't do it.
<imbrandon> if you try hard enough
<Laser_away> it is nice for the *-desktops
<Laser_away> but I seem to get it confused (or maybe I get confused) fairly quickly :-)
<imbrandon> Laser_away, not for people like me that remove oo.o on instalation in favor of koffice and thus remove the *-desktop ;)
<rmjb> adamant1988: aptitude marks dependency packages as Auto installed. So if you want to keep a packages that's marked as Auto, issue an aptitude install command for it and that should remove the Auto nature of it
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, that's what Edgy's new seeds are for.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, i know
<Laser_away> imbrandon: I just install koffice too
<adamant1988> which puts it on par with apt-get
<adamant1988> I'll just apt-get naim
<rmjb> they all use dpkg in the backend so you can switch apt-get, aptitude and synaptic as much as you want
<Laser_away> well, I've found that it isn't quite that easy
<bureado> I honestly don't know what's the state of mixing frontends in Ubuntu, but in Debian it ends in a total catastrophe.
<adamant1988> rmjb: yeah.. I was using aptitude because I wanted to not have to worry about removing needed depencies.
<bureado> Synaptic actually seems to be apt-get, so mixing those seems to be OK. But when aptitude jumps in, it gets difficult.
<rmjb> but if you use apt-get or synaptic aptitude wont know if those packages are Auto installed so it wont auto-remove them, if that's your intention the no probs
<adamant1988> yeah... I'm just going to use apt-get from now one
<adamant1988> on*
<imbrandon> rmjb, and apt-get has a new sugested remove too like aptitude but dopes automativcly do it
* Yagisan cries. my firewall and ddns client dies upgrading to edgy. Nasty nasty dash :(
<bureado> adamant1988: Any decission will be OK as long as you stick uniformly with it.
<Fujitsu> Yagisan, file a bug!
<rmjb> that new feature is in the apt-get in the repos?
<crimsun> no, nasty nasty bashisms.
<Fujitsu> Dash is GOOD!
<Fujitsu> Nasty POSIX-noncompliant scripts.
<Yagisan> Fujitsu, I will
<Yagisan> crimsun, it appears that any file that used source foo dies
<crimsun> sorry, I'm not following?
<crimsun> oh, 'source'. Right.
<crimsun> '. foo' instead
<Yagisan> ok. it's bug #60877 somone that is brighter then I at shell scripts might fix it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60877 in ddns3-client "ddns3 client does not start if /bin/sh is linked to dash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60877
<StevenK> Yagisan: I'm happy to look at it, but I have no details for ddns
<Yagisan> StevenK, you can set up a free account here -> http://www.ddns.nu/index.php
<Yagisan> StevenK, it was stupid of me to not list that
<Yagisan> StevenK, bug report updated
<StevenK> Yagisan: Right. I have a patch for that particular error
<Yagisan> StevenK, thanks mate.
<StevenK> Yagisan: The rest of the script looks fine, apart from usage of ``, as opposed to $(), but that's just aesthetics.
<StevenK> Yagisan: I can upload a fix, or I can throw the patch at the bug report.
<Yagisan> StevenK, please upload, I'm not a motu
<dotwaffle> hey all (if awake) looking to do an article for the UWN on the REVU day, anyone got anything to add?
<imbrandon> dotwaffle, something about lilo this week would be nice
<imbrandon> if Burgundavia hasent done it already
<dotwaffle> imbrandon: Freenode's lilo as opposed to Linux Loader, I presume
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: I will add something
<dotwaffle> He's on the job, quick devil :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<StevenK> Yagisan: Uploaded.
<Yagisan> StevenK, thanks :)
<imbrandon> hrm is there a kde ooby client ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, no.
<imbrandon> s/ooby/obby
<imbrandon> but yea that sucks
<seaLne> it would be nice in kopete :)
<seaLne> i wonder tho if jabber is more the way forward for colaberative stuff
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: any reason why you're stealing the merges listed as me?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: enigma's a sync - it's been filed for a while.  clearly crimsun didnt see it.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, is it? I didn't think dh_iconcache was included in any of those includes...
<Fujitsu> Oops..
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Hobbsee> yeah, you might be right
<Hobbsee> maybe i'im confused
<Fujitsu> I don't see why it would be there.
* Fujitsu checks.
* Hobbsee thought she left it there, requesting a sync
<Hobbsee> is it in gnome.mk or kde.mk?
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Fujitsu> Er, enigma includes neither.
<Fujitsu> It is in kde.mk, though.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah right
<Hobbsee> yes, of course it's in kde.mk :P
<Hobbsee> i changed that :D
<Fujitsu> I thought so.
<Hobbsee> anyway, as a general note, you dont need to touch my merges at this poitn in the release cycle - most either dont build, upstream has updated with my changes, etc
<Hobbsee> or they're waiting on sync.s
<Fujitsu> I also see a substantial lack of sync request for Enigma...
<Hobbsee> or at least poke me first :P
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i noticed that...
<Hobbsee> i thought i requested it
<Hobbsee> or did i merge it already?
<Hobbsee> !info enigma edgy
<ubotu> enigma: A game where you control a marble with the mouse. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.3-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 612 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> dont remember what happened there
<Fujitsu> You last did it on 2006/07/10.
<Hobbsee> yeah, ages ago
<Hobbsee> i thought i touched it since then
<Hobbsee> weird.
<Fujitsu> OK, I shall cease going near your merges from now on :)
<Hobbsee> of course, when the merges first come.... :P
<Hobbsee> well, poke me at least
<Fujitsu> OK, I shall...
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> I've got nothing to do for the first 3 months of Edgy+1's development... No school...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> get merging :)
<Hobbsee> once they've built the toolchain
<Fujitsu> I plan to.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that's where a pbuilder for edgy+1 becomes your friend
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, yeah...
<glick> which method of creating packages is most used? debhelper, or CDBS?
<Hobbsee> glick: debhelper.  both are fairly common
<Fujitsu> Though I'll upgrade my laptop earlier for Edgy+1, because it won't be so used for production work.
<glick> ok
<glick> dratz, i feel so limited with only one machine :(
<glick> i only have a humble little laptop
<Fujitsu> glick, as do I.
<Fujitsu> But I can afford to have it broken if I don't need it for school, and I like fixing broken systems :P
<Hobbsee> glick: i only have 1 machine here too.
<Hobbsee> glick: i can have 3 systems on 40GB though
<Hobbsee> just tripple boot :P
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: separate partition.
<glick> my frien on the other coast is supposed to hook my old p3 up that i left over there and connect it to the net
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: but dont even bother with that until they fix apt, etc
<glick> heh
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: dont even bother until they get the first milestone out or so - there's no point
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: everything's getting merged like crazy
<Hobbsee> so it mostly doesnt work
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, I upgraded just before Knot 1.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, noted.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, same here.
<Fujitsu> (I was on Dapper around Flight 1)
<glick> well id like to be able to do test setups of things like squid and dns n stuff
<Hobbsee> go for it
<Hobbsee> it mostly works now
<Hobbsee> i think
<imbrandon> vmware / qemu ;)
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't Edgy+1's name be released shortly?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, yea semi soon
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering when though
<Hobbsee> seeing as the conference will be in under 2 months
<Fujitsu> Yeah...
<imbrandon> any day now if i was a betting man, last time it was about a month before release
<Fujitsu> It was about a month before Dapper that Edgy was named.
<Fujitsu> Damn.
<Fujitsu> I got in too late.
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> we're just over a month out now soo it shouldent be long
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<imbrandon> daft dango's ( arent those those AU dog's ? ) hehe
<Hobbsee> dingos?
<Hobbsee> you cant spell, imbrandon :P
<imbrandon> yea htat was it
<imbrandon> i dident know what they were called ;)
<seaLne> and your alphabet is a bit out of order
<StevenK> And a dingo is not a dog.
<imbrandon> they are just dog's here
<Fujitsu> Actually, the name was released a month before it /should/ have been released.
<imbrandon> ahh thats right we're going in order
<imbrandon> hrm F
<Fujitsu> Dangos! Yay!
<imbrandon> StevenK, they arent ?
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, nope.
<Fujitsu> They are distinct, and they eat babies, whereas dogs don't so much :P
<seaLne> in the same way wolfs aren't dogs?
<StevenK> seaLne: Correct.
<imbrandon> wolfs are dogs
<Yagisan> a dingo is a "dog", but a marsupial variety. Not what you'd associate with a domesticated dog, but still
<StevenK> imbrandon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo
<imbrandon> wolf is just a wild dog
<imbrandon> heh
<StevenK> imbrandon: A wolf is not a wild dog.
<Yagisan> it is still a member of the canine family
<StevenK> imbrandon: That's like calling an American a person
<imbrandon> StevenK, if they can mate they are of the same species
* StevenK runs and hides
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> wolf and domesticated dogs can intermix so they are one in the same
<imbrandon> species
<imbrandon> hahaha Americans != people /me will rember that
<Yagisan> all you ever wanted to know about "dogs" -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canis
<imbrandon> StevenK, wow wikipeda says they are wild dogs heh
<imbrandon> and no i dident edit it
<imbrandon> quote : The dingo (plural dingos or dingoes), Canis lupus dingo, is a type of wild dog, probably descended from the Indian Wolf
<imbrandon> heh looks like a dingo is closer to a wolf than a domestic dog anyhow
<Yagisan> oh, I'm in wikipedia o_O I feel so special
<glick> is the debian package manual more comprehensice then the one that comes with ubuntu?
<imbrandon> glick, the debian one still applies for the most part then read the ubuntu one for specifics
<imbrandon> to ubuntu
<glick> so mainly the only difference is versioning schemes?
<imbrandon> there are a few other things but that is the main one noticed first
<imbrandon> mostly where files are put too when installed is a bit diffrent at times
<imbrandon> brb
<Lathiat> Hrm lynx in ubuntu is version 2.8.5-2ubuntu2, which is higher than the 2.8.5-2sarge2.1 in unstable (ubuntu version was based of -2sarge1) i guess the version was modified incorrectly what would be the appropriate fix?
<Lathiat> fake sync with ubuntu3 ?
<Fujitsu> Lathiat, yes.
<Lathiat> I guess the right thing would have been to use -2sarge1ubuntu1 in the first place?
<Fujitsu> Lathiat, if it was based on that.
* Lathiat nods
<Lathiat> it was
<Lathiat> and later -2sarge2 was added
<Lathiat> i guess the sarge thing could have been added later in debian tho
<Lathiat> in which case youd have the same problem
<Fujitsu> You sure there wasn't a -2ubuntu1 first?
<Lathiat> no the -2ubuntu1 changelog has -2sarge1 in the changelog history
<Fujitsu> hm.
<Fujitsu> So it should have been -2sarge1ubuntu1, probably.
<Lathiat> +--  6 lines: lynx (2.8.5-2ubuntu2) edgy; urgency=low -- Martin Pitt  ----------
<Lathiat> +--  6 lines: lynx (2.8.5-2ubuntu1) dapper; urgency=low -- Martin Pitt  --------
<Lathiat> +--  9 lines: lynx (2.8.5-2sarge1) stable-security; urgency=high -- Martin Schul
<Lathiat> right
<Fujitsu> I trust pitti, though... There must have been a reason for it.
<Lathiat> i would assume a simple mistake *shrug*
<Lathiat> Also does it make sense to keep the package changelog history
<Lathiat> even fi the versions dont order properly?
<Lathiat> one was a rebuidl and the others a change thats now in debian (simple build-dep) does it make more sense just to strip them out?
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> can someone run revu-report on this package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3153 please?
<kmon_> hi
<kmon_> I would like to request a package that's in debian but not in ubuntu: bonfire, a gtk gstreamer0.10 burning tool
<kmon_> how can I do the request?
* Hobbsee notes that that's been talked about for a while.
<kmon_> Hobbsee: that package?
<Hobbsee> kmon_: check if the debian package builds in ubuntu edgy, if it does, request a sync
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bonfire/+bug/57199
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57199 in bonfire "Add bonfire/ brasero" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<lucas> kmon_: what's the source package name for bonfire ?
<kmon_> I think it's bonfire
<kmon_> here's the debian package page:
<kmon_> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=bonfire&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<lucas> ok, it's one of the hundreds of packages from Debian which were never synced to ubuntu
<Adri2000> bonfire is now known as brasero: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3133
<kmon_> I gess debian is too big ;)
<kmon_> Adri2000: yes, I've just noticed
* Hobbsee looks at the revu version
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: you made that package?
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: no, mr_pouit made it
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: ahh okay
<ivoks> kmon_: bonfire will get in 26th
<kmon_> ivoks: thanks
<Hobbsee> ivoks: you're adding it?  hi, by the way
<ivoks> Hobbsee: hi
<ivoks> Hobbsee: let's say i know the author :)
<Hobbsee> ivoks: ahhh :)
<ivoks> we are waiting for a new release that will make it easier to maintain packages
<Hobbsee> ivoks: do i want to dare ask about firefox?
<ivoks> firefox?
<Hobbsee> oh grrr.  dont worry, i'm getting you mixed up.
<ivoks> :)
<Hobbsee> ivoks: you're the printing guy, right?
* Hobbsee confused you with iwj for a second there
<ivoks> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, that's one of the things you do, anyway :P  i think
<ivoks> you can say that, a printing guy :)
<ivoks> what about firefox?
<Hobbsee> was wondering when 1.5.0.7 would make it into ubuntu
<ivoks> am i the only one with broken navigation toolbar? :)
<Hobbsee> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06.1 (dapper), package size 7730 kB, installed size 22912 kB
<Hobbsee> ivoks: i dont use that broken thing called gnome.  *g*
<ivoks> :p
<ivoks> :)
<thom> oh please. at least gnome actually has a ui design, rather than just using small children to throw paint at the screen and adding the code to make it work
<tseng> Hobbsee: haha!
<tseng> Hobbsee: good one
<Fujitsu> thom, hahaha. True.
<Hobbsee> tseng: :P
<ivoks> thom: :)
<ivoks> let's start a flamewar :)
<tseng> Muine is a Gnome app
<tseng> enough said
<thom> i started amarok the other day, whilst searching for a decent media player. holy crap. could there be any more options?
<Hobbsee> thom: i'm surprised that they're still allowing printing to happen in gnome at all - seeing as a button there to configure which printer to use was seen to be too complex.
<Hobbsee> haha
* Fujitsu hugs old-ubotu's !startaneditorwar factoid.
<Hobbsee> ivoks: seems like it :P
<ivoks> hahaha don't get me start on KDE and printing :)
<azeem> thom: if you can't cope with amarok, it means you are unable to make decisions
<tseng> Hobbsee: thats a good troll, but entirely untrue
<Hobbsee> ivoks: we've decreased functionality, to be more like gnome :P
<Hobbsee> tseng: awww...i was told it was
<ivoks> Hobbsee: to 0? :)
<Hobbsee> tseng: jdong whinged about it
<Hobbsee> ivoks: no, it does have functionality.  some.
<DarkMageZ> azeem, no, it's a matter on how the persons mind works.
<ivoks> Citing printing.kde.org 'Latest news: Februar 2002." :)
<tseng> Hobbsee: no comment, read my mind
<DarkMageZ> thom, if amarok doesn't work out for you, rhythmbox might
<Hobbsee> tseng: right
<ivoks> anyway...
* tseng hugs Hobbsee 
<ivoks> take care guys
* Hobbsee hugs tseng in return :)
<tseng> bye ivoks
<Hobbsee> bye ivoks!
<ivoks> hug time
* Hobbsee hugs ivoks 
<ivoks> yay
<Hobbsee> yay, hugs :)
* Fujitsu hugs the channel.
<Hobbsee> heh.
<thom> DarkMageZ: rb doesn't even run currently, but i've no idea why
* Fujitsu hugs Channel.
<ivoks> i have exams next week :/
<tseng> thom: i blame dbus
<thom> tseng: seems reasonable
<tseng> thom: covers most everything
* the Channel hugs Fujitsu back
* ivoks hugs... all of you!
<DarkMageZ> thom, are you on edgy?
<Fujitsu> :)
<tseng> thom: mine works btw
<tseng> not that I would want to use this
<thom> DarkMageZ: yes
<Hobbsee> that would have worked so much better if i'd gotten the command right.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, yeah.
<thom> oh well, last-exit does what i need
<tseng> woo last-exit
<Mithrandir> quod libet wfm.
<tseng> hi Tollef
<Mithrandir> hello tseng
<Hobbsee> hey Mithrandir
<thom> Mithrandir: ah, i'd forgotten about q-l
* Hobbsee stomps on Mithrandir's feet
* Mithrandir levitates out of the room and tickles Hobbsee as he passes by
* kmon_ likes banshee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tseng> kmon_: yay banshee
* Hobbsee tickles Mithrandir back, and pokes his ribs hard.  i still win.
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: just you wait for me to get to a developer summit :P
<thom> tseng: you just have an autofilter for anything mono and yay it, right? ;-)
<tseng> thom: hm not really
<lifeless> scary thought
<tseng> thom: but there are alot of great gtk# apps so far
<tseng> banshee, muine, last-exit happen to be my favorites regardless of platform bias
<tseng> been using muine for years
<tseng> when it was basically the only useful mono app
<thom> tseng: i was just trolling gently :-)
<tseng> the most amazing part about banshee is ipod support
<tseng> in two directions
<thom> lifeless: did you see that sun open sourced that research smalltalk vm the other day, btw?
<tseng> does anyone else even do that well?
<lifeless> strongtalk yeah
<sladen> Hobbsee: ask simira and she'll do the Mithrandir poking for you!
<lifeless> commercial smalltalk - vw specifically is still faster
<Hobbsee> sladen: could be a plan
<Mithrandir> sladen: she loves me too much for that. :-P
<tseng> poking-by-proxy
<lifeless> self which is suns older smalltalk was a predecessor of strongtalk, by the same folk
<lifeless> apparently lots of the techniques in strongtalk are in use today, buts its still rocking fast
<thom> lifeless: no doubt, but it's an interesting step esp given sun's current interest in ruby
<sladen> Mithrandir: yeah, I fear she might actually enjoy it :)
<lifeless> (and note that java hotspot is what strongtalk became)
<thom> yeah
<lifeless> thom: well they open sourced everything but the vm some years back, this was planned and known to be coming
* kmon_ leaves
<kmon_> bye
<bddebian> Heya gang
<siretart> KhanReape1: ping
<siretart> KhanReape1: see your inbox
<thrice`> can packages be requested to appear in universe if they do not currently exist in the repositories ?
<tseng> does it exist in Debian?
<thrice`> it doesn't appear to, no
<tseng> then someone will need to do the packaging and post it to REVU
<thrice`> i was going to package it myself, but .deb creation still confuses me :)
<tseng> you are certainly welcome to ask questions here as you go
<thrice`> thanks.  I'm just used to bash buildscripts, I suppose
<Adri2000> who has not yet reviewed a package on REVU today ? :-)
<ivoks> Adri2000: i would be glad to help you, but i can't for next two weeks (exams) :/
<Adri2000> good luck for your exams ;)
<ivoks> thanks
<hikenboot> hello all---can anyone give me a clue as to how I would go from ubuntu-meta to ubuntu-desktop...I know I have to compile it some way but it doesnt contain a config or a make file so how would i do it?
<hikenboot> I have removed open-office from the list of packages that it includes and want to transform it to the ubuntu-desktop
<scotth> hikenboot: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<scotth> do that in the root directory of the package
<scotth> the actual makefile your looking for is debian/rules
<hikenboot> scotth thanks a bunch!
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: ping
<surimi> hello
<phanatic> good evening
<surimi> I have install the only 200Mo from KDE for compiling this tar http://de.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39052 and spend many hours to understand
<surimi> it's hard to be a linux user and having free application like in Windows and Mac like http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorerX
<sladen_> surimi: "200Mo" ?
<sladen_> Riddell: ^^does that make more sense to you?
<surimi> sladen_, yes, all the package I had to install :\
<surimi> the Scibus chan is pro KDE and Suse. So I have install too Konqueror and many paquets ^@^ and in fact I haven't the same than the few Mo for Linotype FontExplorer X. It's a pitty. Inkscape and Scibus are good applications. But where is the necessary font manager killer application ?
<surimi> I have try this one too http://www.gesindel.de/page_whatis_english.php ^@^
<sladen_> surimi: what's a "Mo" ?
<wastrel> hello
<surimi> nice but... I have finalised the installation :D
<sladen_> surimi: excellent to know!
<surimi> sladen_, sorry Mb en english
<sladen_> surimi: ah, gotcha, a MB
<surimi> * haven't finalised
<surimi> too difficult for an standard human user ^^
<surimi> to
<surimi> it's my today experiments : it's hard to be a linux user :p
<surimi> if someone can give some help to these developpements it will be so nice. I think.
<surimi> I have read in a french blog that Linux is the Mac killer :D
<surimi> I would so, to.
<Toadstool> surimi: no it's not hard as long as you use what is packaged in your distribution :)
<surimi> Toadstool, true
<surimi> Toadstool, but there is no deb for Kunbuntu too.
<tseng> Ubugtu: bug 60831
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60831 in f-spot "f-spot crash" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60831
<Toadstool> surimi: I think you should ask for help in #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-fr-testing, this chan is more about packaging new stuff etc than for support ;)
<surimi> and no Gnome projet ('aussi bien' in english) developped
<surimi> Toadstool, I have made so, Sp4rky helped me a lot, Gloubiboulga too.
<Toadstool> surimi: well, of course you can try to package the applications you're talking about :)
<surimi> perhaps I'll have my deb this night \o/
<Toadstool> cool
<surimi> but when we love, we don't count :)
<surimi> and now ladies and gentlemen http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?213
<surimi> with sudo :p
<surimi> next step http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?214
<Adri2000> in debian/control, Section: should it be gnome or universe/gnome ?
<Toadstool> gnome
<Adri2000> k
<xhaker> people.. help me identify this as a bug please
<xhaker> package wondershaper
<xhaker> last changelog states it was reviewed for dash compatibility
<xhaker> still.. there are "==" statements there
<Toadstool> then it's a bug
<wastrel> what's dash compatibility?
<xhaker> dash is a POSIS strict shell
<xhaker> bash as some added functionality
* Toadstool takes a look at wondershaper source package
<xhaker> dash is in some cases faster
<xhaker> Toadstool, the source in debian is correct
<xhaker> the versions are the same in debian and ubuntu edgy
<xhaker> i think
<xhaker> there is a patch here
<xhaker> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=292123
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 292123 in wondershaper "wondershaper: Wondershaper does not work with dash" [Important,Open] 
<Toadstool> wow, looks like the package is no more maintained...
<xhaker> there is no ubuntu changes
<xhaker> the package was synched right?
<xhaker> the changelog stating the source was patched is what puzzles me
<xhaker> it clearly states dash-readyness
<Toadstool> well, it's obviously not dash-ready with all those "=="
<xhaker> that bug report has the needed patch.. is that easy
<xhaker> but how about fixing it in debian and ubuntu?
<phanatic> just a new upstream release: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3160 could anybody have a look at it, and upload maybe?
<xhaker> maybe it's easier in debian and sync
<xhaker> still the bug report is older than 1 year
<xhaker> haha
<Adri2000> Depends: python-central (>= 0.5), python < is it normal ?
<Adri2000> python-central is in the B-D, but should it be also in the Depends ?
<LaserJock> um, yes I think so
<Adri2000> okay
<LaserJock> because I think python-central handles the byte-compiling of the python modules when the package is installed
<crimsun> it doesn't need to be explicit
<crimsun> ${python:Depends} will pull that in
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> it knows to do python-central vs python-support?
<Adri2000> crimsun: yeah but it needs to be explicit in the B-D ?
<crimsun> it needs to be an explicit b-d
<xhaker> +Package: tcng
<xhaker> +Architecture: any
<xhaker> +Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, iproute, cpp
<xhaker> tcng needs cpp ?
<surimi> Toadstool, I have my killer application http://pastebin.wikistuce.info/?215 : there is no phto between this and this http://www.linotype.com/fontexplorerX :op
<crimsun> Adri2000: I'm answering your query regarding whether p-c needs to be an explicit Depends
<surimi> * photo
<Adri2000> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.37.2), python-central (>= 0.5), python-gtk2-dev
<Adri2000> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, ${python:Depends}
<surimi> only 300MB and a half day to understand (?) compilation \o/
<Adri2000> that's ok ?
<Toadstool> phanatic: pbuilding
<phanatic> Toadstool: thanks
<crimsun> Adri2000: yes
<Adri2000> uploaded :)
<crimsun> Adri2000: you'll also need the appropriate X{B,S}-Python-Version
<Adri2000> XB-Python-Version: ${python:Versions}
<Adri2000> XS-Python-Version: all
<Toadstool> phanatic: uploaded
<crimsun> excellent
* Adri2000 is now waiting for the tomorrow revu day :)
<phanatic> Toadstool: great, thank you very much :)
<Toadstool> there's a REVU day tomorrow?
<LaserJock> yes, show up :-)
<Toadstool> phanatic: np ;)
<Toadstool> yeah!
<LaserJock> hopefully I'll even be able to do some reviewing
<Toadstool> :)
<hikenboot> hello all---back again I compiled ubuntu-desktop metapackage after removing openoffice from the list of files in the desktop-i386 file it compiled a.o.k...but I get a bunch of dependency errors trying to install...if the cd already contains ubuntu-live and ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop does it stand to reason that all the dependencies would aready be installed?
<LaserJock> hikenboot: how are you installing it? dpkg ?
<hikenboot> yes with dpkg -i
<hikenboot> also i get errors trying to run the update script in the ubuntu-meta directory so i tried without running it
<LaserJock> dpkg doesn't automatically resolve dependencies
<hikenboot> how would you suggest i install it...its a .deb file?
<LaserJock> but if you already had ubuntu-desktop and just removed openoffice I would expect much difference
<LaserJock> apt-get -f install will grab the dependencies
<LaserJock> but make sure to look at what it's wanting to do
<hikenboot> it wants to install every bloody desktop app under the sun which i cant see it requiring
<LaserJock> and you already had ubuntu-desktop installed?
<hikenboot> yes its the ubuntu live cd
<hikenboot> for 6.06
<LaserJock> hmm, kinda seems like your ubuntu-desktop got messed up somewhere in the proccess
<hikenboot> i dont see how i compiled the new one from ubuntu-meta and the old one is from a fresh iso
<hikenboot> which runs and installs to the virtual hard drive in vmware by the way
<LaserJock> well, I'd compare the deps of both .debs
<LaserJock> openoffice should be the only difference if all went well
<hikenboot> perhaps i could try substituting the office suite for another package which takes considerably less space but does the same functions?
<hikenboot> i really cant see that openoffice being a requirement for ubuntu desktop to run
<LaserJock> well, Ubuntu wants to have a functional desktop, many people see openoffice as a part of that
<hikenboot> I know but what I mean is for the cd to work...just work I cant see it being necessary...can you?
<hikenboot> its not like udev ..or some library package
<LaserJock> oh, right
<hikenboot> maybe the problem is it needs to have the updates run
<hikenboot> if i run ./update I get a bunch of http errors
<LaserJock> and your network works?
<hikenboot> is working perfectly
<ajmitch> hi
<hikenboot> i can browse the internet i can use apt-get everythings a.o.k.
<LaserJock> k
<hikenboot> not to mention xchat tworks
<LaserJock> so you are trying to make a new ubuntu-desktop from within a livecd, right?
<hikenboot> no i am trying to make a new ubuntu-desktop from the system no chroot
<hikenboot> should i be doing it from inside the cd
<hikenboot> /usr/lib/debootstrap/functions: line 875: /home/hikenboot/ubuntu-meta/ubuntu-meta-0.43/debootstrap-dir/var/lib/apt/lists/debootstrap.invalid_dists_hoary_main_binary-ia64_Packages: No such file or directory
<LaserJock> no, I'm just not sure what you're doing
<hikenboot> seems like its missing the ia64 files or somthing
<lynxorgd> NEW GAME http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<lynxorgd> http://www.cyber-wars.com/?ref=100628
<eddyp> does anybody have an idea how does Ubuntu's REVU works wrt the versions of packages which are uploaded? How do I get the most recent version
<eddyp> example: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2694
<eddyp> where from do I get the most recent version?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-10
<TheMuso> 5~5~5~5~/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ajmitch> heh
<ScottK> TheMuso: You have ppc, right?
<ScottK> The reason I'm asking is that Eclipse FTBFS on ppc for what looks like some kind of arch specific bug/issue/something and I was wondering if you could take a look at it?
<TheMuso> ScottK: Sure thing. I have been working with the firefox guys to get gran-paradiso working on ppc, so I'd be happy to fix more ppc stuff.
* TheMuso has pondered starting a MOTU ppc team.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Off the top of your head, what package provides libjawt?
<TheMuso> If you don't know, don't worry, I'll look it up.
<_MMA_> Hi guys. I have a Ardour bug that the devs want reported upstream. How should I mark the bug on LP? bug 138350
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138350 in ardour "[Gutsy]  drawing automation in ardour 2.0.5 is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138350
<superm1> _MMA_, mark "also affects project"
<superm1> and then you can link it to the upstream bug tracker's bug
<_MMA_> Hmm... I dont know if I can set that. :-/
* _MMA_ looks around.
<_MMA_> ahh...
<superm1> _MMA_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ardour/+bug/138350/+choose-affected-product
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138350 in ardour "[Gutsy]  drawing automation in ardour 2.0.5 is broken" [Undecided,New] 
<_MMA_> superm1: So why would I set this?
<superm1> well once its reported upstream, you link the ubuntu bug to the upstream bug
<_MMA_> And what "project" would it effect?
<superm1> and then this is automatically updated as the status changes upstream
<superm1> well it might make more sense to link here though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ardour/+bug/138350/+distrotask
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138350 in ardour "[Gutsy]  drawing automation in ardour 2.0.5 is broken" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> because then you can just paste the url you get from upstream's tracker
<_MMA_> Ahh... That does look better.
<_MMA_> I wonder if its better to set the "Distribution" to Ubuntu or Debian?
<_MMA_> We sync the package from them.
<_MMA_> TheMuso: Any ideas? ^^^
<superm1> the bug was found in Ubuntu, but exists in the package upstream, then you just need to use upstream's tracker, no need to list debian in the affects as well
<superm1> so just copy the URL from mantis after its listed upstream into that box in the second link i pasted, and you will be set
<_MMA_> Well there's no way to leave that field blank.
<_MMA_> Wants to set Baltix by default. :)
<_MMA_> Ill just set it to Ubuntu and be done with it.
<_MMA_> gahhh. I cant.
<superm1> actaully: https://help.launchpad.net/Mantis
<superm1> you can link their tracker more directly with that
<_MMA_> k
<pwnguin> hmm. the default ubuntu install uses debconf priority default, right/
<pwnguin> im thinking about writing a debconf to enroll user's fingerprints at install, but if nobody ever sees the dialog, that's sorta pointless =(
<superm1> pwnguin, are you working on thinkfinger or something similar?
<pwnguin> yes
<superm1> if you db_input high the dialog should still be seen
<pwnguin> im putting thinkfinger in my ppa
<_MMA_> superm1: Ahh... That page says "_ If_ the bug has been reported". It hasnt yet.
<jmg> ooo fingerprints
<pwnguin> i've pulled from experimental, and it's still a bit rough
<superm1> _MMA_, oh i was under the impression you did report it already upstream :)
<pwnguin> testers welcome
<superm1> neat. a buddy of mine just setup fingerprint stuff on his t60p (under feisty though)
<pwnguin> ive been thinkng about backporting
<superm1> i'm quite envious of it and now wish my my r50p had a scanner, i would love to test
<pwnguin> it's a bit buggy
<pwnguin> gksu is sorta crap
<_MMA_> superm1: No. They want it reported. Ill let the user report it. I was just wanting to know how to mark it on LP.
<_MMA_> superm1: Since _we're_ not fixing it.
<superm1> well i'm not sure whether it was thinkfinger my buddy set up or something else.  does thinkfinger pop up a little dialog at the time that pam would be asking for the password, soemthing you can X out of?
<pwnguin> thinkfinger just has a pam module afaict
<pwnguin> so you just add to pam's common-auth and let the tools work it out
<pwnguin> unfortunately, GNOME doesn't actually use pam often it seems
<superm1> so thinkfinger doesn't provide any interaction for the user to see then
<superm1> oh wrong finger
<superm1> denied etc
<pwnguin> correct
<superm1> let me link you to what he setup, maybe you'll want to package up the additional stuff he has, and make it a suggests/recommends for thinkfinger
<pwnguin> there's a bioapi thing, but im not sure how it works yet
<superm1> yea that sounds right
<pwnguin> its different than thinkfinger
<superm1> pwnguin, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_(Edgy_Eft)_on_a_ThinkPad_T60 see that, scroll down to the fingerprint scanner section
<superm1> that's exactly what he had followed
<ScottK> TheMuso: I was afk, but even if I'd been here, I wouldn't have known.
<pwnguin> of course, i have a toshiba
<pwnguin> superm1: theres' a similar guide on the ubuntu wiki
<superm1> its probably a bit late to get bioapi into gutsy now, but if no one else ends up taking this up for hardy, i might opt to
<superm1> maybe just go and pick up a usb scanner to use to get things testing and such
<pwnguin> like i said, ive already got a ppa of thinkfinger ;)
<superm1> well if thinkfinger works with this nice little gui portion that bioapi uses, perhaps best of both worlds is needed
<pwnguin> it doesn't
<superm1> its a shame that you didn't get thinkfinger in before the NEW package freeze a little over a week ago
<pwnguin> but it has the advantage of already being in debian-experimental
<pwnguin> a week ago, i was still trying to package helloworld
<superm1> i know that Admiral_Chicago was trying to package it some time back, saw someone else had started, and then decided to stop. looks like whoever was working on it didn't get it through either
<superm1> pwnguin, well we all have to start at hello world :)
<pwnguin> also, bioapi may be nonfree
<superm1> well there is always multiverse for items like that
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> theres a file called "REDISTRIBUTABLES.TXT"
<ScottK> It does have to be legally distributable to go into multiverse though.
<pwnguin> this sounds not good
<pwnguin> the eula is 5 pages long
<pwnguin> for source code
<superm1> indeed, licensing will have to be queried, and it does worry me that i dont see bioapi sources or a license listed directly here.
<pwnguin> everyone just says install this deb, but without a source package, it's not very helpful
<ScottK> TheMuso: I reported the FTBFS on Eclipse as Bug #138498.  The other FTBFS on LPIA is Bug #138497.  LPIA looks relatively straightforward to deal with, so I'd appreciate it if you would look at that if you look at PPC.  Ecplise is a pretty huge package, so I'd rather not upload it to many times.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138498 in eclipse "Eclipse FTBFS on PPC" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138498
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138497 in eclipse "Eclipse FTBFS on LPIA" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138497
<TheMuso> ScottK: Sure.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Great.  Thanks.
<TheMuso> np
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<tonyyarusso> We should start greeting people with anagrams of their nicks and see how long it takes them to reply.
<ajmitch> that's no fun
* TheMuso thinks of an anagram plugin for irssi. :p
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<tonyyarusso> bseHebo, tgcojasno!
* peanutb downloads wordplay
<geser> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi geser
<peanutb> hey yaysunroost
* geser goes to bed now, it's 4 am here
<geser> night all
<tonyyarusso> hey unebpta
<peanutb> g'night serge
<ajmitch> ouch, just doing a feisty install - 640x480 on the live cd
<ajmitch> which means that I can't even click on the buttons in ubiquity
<jmg> :(
<Amaranth> ajmitch: they should have a GtkScolledWindow as the main child widget and put everything in it
<ajmitch> sounds ugly
<LaserJock> can trackerd kill a system?
<ajmitch> it can make it *really* slow
<LaserJock> well, I keep getting hard freezes
<LaserJock> this last time it was absolutely hard
<LaserJock> the mouse moved around
<LaserJock> and music played
<ajmitch> so not a hard freeze
<LaserJock> but the screen froze otherwise and I couldn't get to console
<LaserJock> sorry I meant *not* absolutley hard
<LaserJock> so I ssh'd in from my laptop
<LaserJock> and trackerd was taking most of the CPU
<ajmitch> sounds like you'd have a few processes in D state, too
<LaserJock> I wondered if that was just coincidence
<ajmitch> unlikely
<ajmitch> I found it just killed speed on my system
<LaserJock> the two hard drives I had last night were really not nice
<ajmitch> and had to reindex every night
<LaserJock> grr, hard freezes
<ajmitch> the only hard freezes I get are generally related to the nvidia binary driver :)
<LaserJock> I had to hit the reset button and had fscks when it came back up
<LaserJock> hmm, really?
<ajmitch> that's when I can't ssh in or ping it :)
<LaserJock> I do have nvidia
<LaserJock> I can ping, no ssh though
<ajmitch> if it freezes, it does it with style
<imbrandon> yea the nvidia drivers lock me up too on gutsy once a week or so
<ajmitch> imbrandon: not quite that often for me
<LaserJock> hmm, well this is 3 times in two nights
<ajmitch> LaserJock: purge tracker & see if it helps :)
<imbrandon> but mine are 100% hardlocks
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that's more common with nvidia, when it can take down the kernel
<LaserJock> my first 2 were hard as a rock
<imbrandon> true
<LaserJock> this last one the mouse worked, but I had to ssh in and restart gdm to do anything
<ajmitch> LaserJock's problem sounds more like an I/O problem, like when I use more than 4GB RAM & everything starts to thrash about
* TheMuso has purged tracker from all his gutsy installs.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: so have I
* RAOF wishes tracker didnt segfault on start.
<LaserJock> ok, I think I'll get rid of nvidia and tracker
<ajmitch> RAOF: if only I were so lucky!
<jmg> heh
<jmg> i thought we'd learned from beagle
<imbrandon> why do we not just use beagle
<jmg> imbrandon: cause beagle sucks?
<RAOF> imbrandon: Who knows?
<ajmitch> jmg: but tracker is revolutionary & many times better
<ajmitch> it has <insert buzzword>!!
<LaserJock> I'm interested in stringi
<LaserJock> there's quite a bit of work WRT chemistry for stringi
<RAOF> LaserJock: what does that actually mean?
<imbrandon> ahh  yea the kde favs come out ;)
<LaserJock> RAOF: means indexing chemical information
<imbrandon> ajmitch: hows aveau [sic]  comming ?
<ajmitch> nouveau? :)
<imbrandon> yea heh
<ajmitch> 2d mostly works...
* TheMuso thinks that auto indexing of files is another way to say CPU time wastage.
* ajmitch has far too many files to be reindexed nightly
<imbrandon> everyone should just use slocate and updatedb ;)
<LaserJock> well, if it's done smartly I think it's useful
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that doesn't index contents
<LaserJock> like in  OS X I use QuickSilver/Spotlight a lot
<LaserJock> when I get so much stuff, it's nice to be able to quickly do a search
<imbrandon> okies i'm off to sleep fellas, gnight all
<LaserJock> cya imbrandon
<imbrandon> googledesktop ftw ;)
<LaserJock> but if it's gonna freeze my computer
<imbrandon> i have used it for months now, no freezes i've noticed
<LaserJock> and do stupid stuff then it's usefullness is pretty much 0
<imbrandon> loce it, even indexes my gmail
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> night imbrandon
<LaserJock> maybe my computer is just too old
<LaserJock> I was all happy when I bumped it up to 1GB of RAM
<LaserJock> now it's like dang, I need 2GB at least
<LaserJock> and a new proc
<imbrandon> pent-d dual 3ghz with 4 gb ram, same computer for months now
<imbrandon> new hdd's but same basic setup
<imbrandon> anyhow i'm out , gnight
<LaserJock> I'm on a AMD 1800+ and 1GB of RAM
<TheMuso> I think one feels it the most on machines with 2.5/less than 7200rpm drives.
<LaserJock> and it was killing me
<LaserJock> oh yeah, it'll totally kill my laptop
<LaserJock> that poor thing doesn't even handle pbuilder very well
<LaserJock> ajmitch: argg, how did you get rid of tracker? synaptic wants to take out nautilus too
<LaserJock> can I just turn it off somewhere?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: use apt-get
<ajmitch> tracker is a Recommends
<ajmitch> (of ubuntu-desktop)
<ajmitch> I don't think it's mandatory for nautilus yet
<ajmitch> oh dear, I may be wrong
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Well I don't have it installed here, and I'm running latest updates.
<ajmitch> libtrackerclient0 looks to be a dependency of nautilus
<LaserJock> yep, here it is
<superm1> yea you can still take out these though: libdeskbar-tracker tracker tracker-search-tool
<LaserJock> yeah, but that won't stop trackerd I don't think
<superm1> trackerd is part of the tracker package
<LaserJock> hmm, you're right
<LaserJock> ok, well I guess maybe that'll work
<TheMuso> Ah I see its not there. Never mind.
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder if it's a problem that I have 2 different nvidia binary drivers installed
<LaserJock> or maybe I don't, grr
<LaserJock> restricted-manager shows 2
<LaserJock> see, this is what I get when I actually use my computer for something other than packaging
<RAOF> LaserJock: How did you manage to do that?
<LaserJock> I have no idea
<LaserJock> but Restriced Manager has two lines
<LaserJock> one is just plain nvidia
<LaserJock> the other has (latest driver)
<LaserJock> when I diabled one it didn't disable the other
<LaserJock> so I have no idea
<RAOF> Hm
* RAOF checks his own restricted manager
<RAOF> Heh, only one there...
* ScottK checks his and finds no restricted video driver at all...
<LaserJock> grrr, why is compiz.real still around, I thought I killd that bugger
<LaserJock> ScottK: good deal, next time around I'll try to get some better hardware
<ScottK> With laptops it's really tough to get hardware that has decent free video support.
<LaserJock> my little CMPC will do compiz ok
<LaserJock> I think it's got a Intel 915
<LaserJock> or is that 951
<StevenK> Bah, Riddell is in Spain.
<LaserJock> no, it's 915
<LaserJock> he is? that must be nice
<LaserJock> the only real sucky part of this ClassmatePC is that they don't use intel wireless
<StevenK> Well, his away message says so.
<superm1> does anyone know how applications end up listed as available to install in Add/Remove programs?
<ScottK> By being available to install?
<superm1> well it appears to scrub for .desktop files possibly to me
<superm1> but i'm not sure how that database for it would have been built
<superm1> because an app that was accepted a week or so ago still doesn't show up in that list
* ScottK really doesn't know it just seemed like a good smartass answer.
* asisak thought they were added manually
<pygi> superm1, perhaps by app-install-data, app-install-data-commercial, app-install-data-edubuntu ?
<pygi> I'd really think that's the case
* superm1 apt-get sources
<asisak> Yeah, it has a lot of .desktop files
<asisak> And a nice README file :)
<superm1> well that will sure explain things, once the source finally grabs for me
<superm1> thanks guys
<pygi> :)
<superm1> ah this is quite useful.  so i can actually go and hide apps that shouldnt show their .desktop files there
<superm1> seems kind of odd that it would a core dev bzr branch though if it contains icons for stuff in universe and multiverse however
<LaserJock> superm1: it's a Main package
<LaserJock> superm1: we could split out a -data-universe package I suppose
<superm1> well i should have qualified my statement a little better, it would make sense to have a main source package that produces a main binary and a universe binary
* superm1 is too slow :)
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> it needs all the data
<LaserJock> so it can present Universe apps
<LaserJock> there wouldn't be a reason to split the data out except to allow MOTUs to manage the data
<superm1> LaserJock, do you know how mvo builds menu-data-full-gutsy.tar.gz then?
<superm1> because it looks like his update script just grabs that from his people.ubuntu.com/~mvo directory
<LaserJock> I think he has a script that grabs them out of the packages
<superm1> okay, so it would more so be a matter of updating the package's icons appropriately, and asking him to rerun his script then
<LaserJock> well, I think you have to add app-install info to the .desktop
<Fujitsu> superm1: It's rerun fairly regularly, AFAIK.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I didn't, and my two packages appear.
<superm1> it appears that you need a X-AppInstall-Package=
<LaserJock> hmm
<superm1> if you want it to install something other than the one that the .desktop is included in
<LaserJock> yeah, that may be
<LaserJock> I've got to go through and do a bunch of those
<LaserJock> although I get to put them in my own data package
<LaserJock> so I do it manually
<superm1> doesn't make it clear how to hide them from the Add/Remove applications installer though
<LaserJock> just ask mvo
<superm1> yea guess that's the best solution :)
<LaserJock> or read the code
<LaserJock> it's kinda fun
<Fujitsu> I can't find the code that generates the tar.gz.
<superm1> probably in a bzr branch that mvo is managing if anything
<superm1> since it ends up in his p.u.c dir
<LaserJock> or a Canonical-special like MoM ;-)
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
<LaserJock> pitti might know perhaps
<ajmitch> finally, feisty is installed, now I need to get windows XP back
<LaserJock> *cough*
<ajmitch> it's only a work computer, nothing critical
<LaserJock> I think it'd be fun to write a April 1st blog post about how I figured out how to run pbuilder from Vista
<LaserJock> superm1: I'd be interested in knowing the result of your email to mvo
<superm1> i'll bounce the response to the motu mailing list when he writes me back
<LaserJock> cool
<tonyyarusso> what e-mail would this be?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: how the g-a-i data gets collected
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: you mean popularity-contest?
<superm1> LaserJock, if you have any apps that need the updated data put in, i'd guess tonight is probably a good time to do that
<superm1> because if its a manual procedure, mvo will probably run it after being reminded :)
<LaserJock> superm1: no, I have my own data package for that
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: no, what apps show up in g-a-i
<tonyyarusso> oh
<superm1> tonyyarusso, the "Add/Remove" option that shows up in the GNOME menus
<superm1> the data for that
* Fujitsu is confused...
<Fujitsu> Wasn't glchess incorporated into gnome-games?
<LaserJock> hmm, let me think
<LaserJock> does gnome-games spit out a glchess .deb?
<Fujitsu> I don't believe so.
<Fujitsu> But we now have a new glchess package from Debian..
<LaserJock> grr
<Fujitsu> And it doesn't conflict properly.
<LaserJock> I kow I had to do some work on gcompris because of it
<LaserJock> but we dep on gnome-games
<ScottK> Well, I think I've done enough UUS to go to bed with a clear conscience.  Good night all.
* Fujitsu sighs at Debian.
<superm1> LaserJock, was there any more update as to when we were going to do the PPA/Packaging 101? the thread was lost in a bunch of broken filters that i need to fix yet
* superm1 shakes a fist at his t-bird
<LaserJock> oh, no, other than cprov said that any time would be fine for him
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: my guess is that somebody did a package for glchess not knowing that it's in gome-games
<superm1> well when is ideal for you?
<LaserJock> hmm
<asisak> LaserJock: why would we need glchess?
<LaserJock> asisak: hmm?
<asisak> Sorry. I guess I understood the thread now.
<LaserJock> superm1: how about like 15:00 or 16:00 UTC on thursday?
<superm1> 16:00 UTC, hm that's looking at what 4am central?
<superm1> oh wait woah i cant think
<superm1> yea that works for me
<LaserJock> ok, let me email launchpad-users proposing that time
<LaserJock> and we'll go from there
<superm1> sounds good.  hopefully i fix my filters before that arrives
<Fujitsu> Oooh, yay, lots of tags! Tags tags tags! let's put every conceivable tag on our bugs!
<Fujitsu> Tags:  cpu  cpufrequtils  frequency  resume  scaling  suspend
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: heah, tags are the new summary, you get one for each bug ;-)
* Fujitsu gets annoyed at people setting Ubuntu tasks to Fix Committed if it's fixed upstream.
<dholbach> good morning
<tonyyarusso> hey dholbach
* tonyyarusso tries to pretend it's not as late as it is
<Fujitsu> Hi dholbach.
<pygi> tonyyarusso, it's morning :)
<tonyyarusso> pygi: Technically, yes.  1:19 AM
<dholbach> hey tonyyarusso, hey Fujitsu
<tonyyarusso> (here)
<TheMuso> lc
<TheMuso> ugh
<tonyyarusso> booo
<tonyyarusso> Liferea crashes too much for me to use it.
<tonyyarusso> and Brief can't handle Craigslist's format - grrrr
<LaserJock> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: do you find that the upstream vs Ubuntu tasks are not well understood?
<superm1> mornin dholbach
<dholbach> hey superm1
<superm1> dholbach, you going to be out for all of UDS?
<dholbach> superm1: I'll be at UDS for the entire duration
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<superm1> dholbach, cool.  i'm still trying to determine how much of it i'll be able to make it out for.  I'll have to be taking off from courses for the week and all.
<dholbach> it'd be awesome to have you there :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have a bug in xournal, which is present both in 0.3.3 and in 0.4.0.1, and a patch has been found. I want to package 0.4.0.1 for ubuntu, and include the patch (which is due to different pdftoppm behavior in new version in gutsy) but how should I include the patch, while waiting for upstream to apply that in CVS?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean how should I include the patch in the ubuntu package?
<pygi> superm1, can't you do some arrangements with your college? If I go, I'll do that hopefully
<superm1> pygi, well i'm undergrad so I dont need to let the school know directly, but rather my professors
<pygi> superm1, well, same here
<superm1> pygi, my worry is that i believe I have an exam and possibly a lab practical that week.  so we'll see
<pygi> superm1, I think I also have an exam on saturday (math), but perhaps something can be done
<superm1> Le-Chuck_ITA, the patch applies cleanly to 0.3.3?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the fix is known, and the patch will apply cleanly to both
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xournal/+bug/137944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137944 in xournal "[gutsy]  [regression]  pdf rendering not working" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1> Le-Chuck_ITA, ideally at this point it should be applied to 0.3.3, because getting 0.4.0.1 will require a UVFe
<superm1> since we are past the upstream version freeze as of 10 days ago or so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> also for universe?
<pygi> superm1, well, hopefully see you there =)
<superm1> yes that applies to all the sections (main, universe, multiverse, restricted)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's ok, I will put it on my PPA (as soon as I have one) and then go for gutsy+1
<superm1> indeed pygi likewise to you :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well, and how does one include a patch specific to gutsy in a source package?
<superm1> Le-Chuck_ITA, does xournal already have support for gdk-pixbuf?
<superm1> or does that add a new dependency?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think it has
<superm1> oh nvm, i was reading your bug report wrong
<superm1> yes it must
<pygi> superm1, you're where? Italy?
<superm1> pygi, i'm in the US, IA atm
<pygi> superm1, ah, oki :P
<pygi> then you are closer then me :D
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pygi: are you italian?
<superm1> but i've been spotted in IL, MN, and NC for extended periods of time the past year or two
<pygi> Le-Chuck_ITA, no, Croatia :P
<superm1> Le-Chuck_ITA, have you made a debdiff before ever?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<superm1> or used dpatch at all?
<pygi> superm1, well, enjoy =)
<superm1> Le-Chuck_ITA, okay well what you will want to do is create a dpatch that replaces your logic in that file
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I am still a newbie with debian tools but I think I can do that
<superm1> Le-Chuck_ITA, and then do a test build locally with your changes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and this should be inserted in "debian/"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<superm1> yes,
<superm1> when using dpatch you'll use it like this
<superm1> dpatch-edit-patch 01_patchname.dpatch
<superm1> and that will bring you into a dpatch editing mode to generate the patch
<superm1> as soon as you type exit, it will create the patch for you in debian/patches/01_patchname.dpatch
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, but, ehm
<superm1> you'll need to create a file called debian/patches/00list that contains this patch name
<superm1> so that its applied
<superm1> and then add a build dependency of dpatch
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<superm1> and make sure that it is applied in debian/rules as well
<superm1> depending on whether debhelper or cdbs is used depends on how that is done
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm I think I will first fix the problem and then get back here :)
<superm1> when you've got all that together, create the debdiff between the two revisions (the one in the archive right now and the one you made) and attach it to the bug
<superm1> if your quick and i'm still awake i'll look over your debdiff tonight, otherwise, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors, and a MOTU will grab it from the queue
<Le-Chuck_ITA> superm1: I don't know if I can do that today, I am very busy till the 13, but thanks for the offer
<superm1> Le-Chuck_ITA, no prob.  well feel free to poke me if i'm around and you need some help, or just ask in the room.  most of us are pretty friendly
<superm1> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot :)
<viviersf> ajmitch, ping
<ajmitch> viviersf: yes?
<viviersf> ajmitch, which version of authtool is currently of gutsy ? Who's branch ?
<ajmitch> mine, why?
<ajmitch> talk to the powers that be if you need it updated
<viviersf> ajmitch, its just that version does not work at all. It doesnt even start so its kinda pointless :(
<pwnguin> superm1: how does one go about creating a diff for such patches?
<viviersf> ajmitch, and that powers be who ?
<pwnguin> i used diff -Naur and I'm not sure it applied correctly =(
<ajmitch> motu-uvf team
<superm1> pwnguin, you mean into a dpatch ?
<superm1> or just a normal ol' diff?
<pwnguin> superm1: or whatever
<pwnguin> superm1: i was basing it off another package i found that used quilt
<pwnguin> but i dont recognize the format
<viviersf> ajmitch, k :/
<superm1> pwnguin, if you have the patched file, the easiest way i've done it, is to jump into a dpatch-edit-patch shell and then just replace the file.  dpatch-edit-patch creates the patch for you then
<superm1> without needing to fsck around with diff's switches
<viviersf> ajmitch, where do i talk to them ? launchpad ?
<pwnguin> interesting
<pwnguin> its a simple one line fix
<ajmitch> viviersf: yes, there are procedures for getting freeze exceptions
<ajmitch> !uvf
<superm1> pwnguin, but if you are trying to generate the patch from the one made on another package, you might want to just look at the dpatch used in the other package
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<viviersf> ajmitch, cool
<pwnguin> superm1: i liked the quilt approach, so i tried mimicing that for another package that needed a small patch made and applied
<superm1> pwnguin, i haven't used quilt myself, so i can't comment much on it
<superm1> i've always used dpatch
<pwnguin> superm1: it sounds somewhat like dpatch
<superm1> perhaps someone else in here can speak to it?
<pwnguin> ill have to look into dpatch
<pwnguin> because i think i made the diff backwards =(
<LaserJock> wow, we have it so nice in free software
<LaserJock> this chemist paid a publisher to release his paper with an open license
<LaserJock> and now the publisher wants to charge him a copyright fee to download his own paper
<pwnguin> we have it nice in computing
<pwnguin> medicine has pubmed
<pwnguin> but the rest of the sciences seem doomed
<LaserJock> there is getting to be more in chemistry
<LaserJock> I'm a part of the Blue Obelisk group
<LaserJock> which is mostly chemical informatics types
<LaserJock> but there is a big push towards Open Chemistry
<pwnguin> must be nice
<pwnguin> my friend administers the department's beowulf cluster (beocat)
<pwnguin> and from his stories, most the people are not... skilled
<pwnguin> i took a bioinformatics coures
<pwnguin> that stuff's a scam
<pwnguin> 10 thousand for a bayesian SNP detection tool
<pwnguin> and even the basics are like "email us your ip and we'll give you permission to download our uuencoded program"
<pwnguin> as a CS guy, it's nice that there's citeseer to carry most publications
<pwnguin> but really, most publications aren't worth more than a dollar without source code
<tonyyarusso> lashow can they charge him if it has an open license?
<tonyyarusso> ...that was for laserjock
<pwnguin> tonyyarusso: i think they now own the copyright
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: but, if it has a proper license, the copyright wouldn't matter
<pwnguin> clearly they didnt get the hint
<tonyyarusso> ie, GPLd programs are copyrighted.  We don't get charged for them.
<pwnguin> only by convention
<pwnguin> nothing stops me from charging you before giving you gpl'd software
<pwnguin> superm1: i keep getting no target unpatch. do i need an empty unpatch rule to use dpatch?
<superm1> pwnguin, run dpatch-edit-patch from the root of the source directory
<pwnguin> i did
<superm1> eg below the debian/
<pwnguin> yes
<superm1> what was your command that you launched ?
<pwnguin> the debian/rules file has no target unpatch
<superm1> ah right
<superm1> does this package use cdbs?
<superm1> or debhelper
<pwnguin> debhelper
<pwnguin> i just added an empty rule
<pwnguin> and its happy fornow
<superm1> include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<superm1> will do it actually
<superm1> at the top of your debian/rules
<pwnguin> so this is gonna build depend on dpatch
<pwnguin> ok
<superm1> yes
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> wrong tab
* tonyyarusso wonders if today might be the day archive guys finish up accepting source packages in NEW....
<TheMuso> 5~5~/c
<TheMuso> argh
<TheMuso> 5~5~/c
<TheMuso> damn gnome-terminal. :s
<StevenK> man-di: Ping, about sear
<derjohn> hi, as I still miss linux-image-2.6.22-.*-xen in the amd64 repo of gutsy, I want to build the kernel myself. Usually I use make-kpkg for the job, but i read severa times about the "new building infrastructure" - do we now build kernel debs differntly (i.e. dpkg-buildpackage or such) ? (re-asked)
<geser> derjohn: afaik zul works on the xen-packages, try asking him about the problems or in #ubuntu-kernel
<derjohn> geser, thx, i'll join that channel ... !
<xhaker> imbrandon, do you provide a ppc machine yet?
<bluefoxicy> someone explain to me why df hangs
<StevenK> NFS/portmap woes?
<bluefoxicy> no
<bluefoxicy> local
<Fujitsu> strace is probably your friend, bluefoxicy.
<soren> bluefoxicy: usb device that got detached, perhaps?
<ScottK> dholbach: I've been operating under the assumption that if you assign a UUS bug to someone at Canonical, that doesn't mean we shouldn't touch it, just that you'd like them to have a look if no MOTU gets to it first.  Is that correct?
<\sh> dholbach, ping bug 138225 is already in gajim bzr ubuntu tree...nafallo is just waiting for upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138225 in gajim "clean install of gutsy and gajim throws a gnomekeyring.DeniedError" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138225
<\sh> dholbach, bug is known upstream (fetched it from there) but it doesn't fix the real problem with gnomekeyring
<geser> ScottK: have you some time to look if maradns could get a UVFe? debdiff and diffstat.txt can be found at http://members.ping.de/~mb/maradns/
<geser> ScottK: the last version is a security update: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/m/maradns/current/changelog
* ScottK looks
<geser> Hi Hobbsee
<zul_> hey Hobbsee
<ScottK> geser: I'd support it.
<ScottK> hello Hobbsee and zul_
<geser> ScottK: ok, I will file a uvfe request
<Hobbsee> hi geser
<Hobbsee> hi ScottK
<deadwill> mornin' all
<deadwill> o/
<ScottK> deadwill: Are you still working on the new ecplise version for Gutsy?
<deadwill> ScottK, yep. hard working
<ScottK> Good morning too.
<deadwill> i want to finish since tomorrow
<ScottK> deadwill: At this point I'd suggest you ask for a UVFe before spending a lot more time on it.
<deadwill> hmm
<ScottK> We are over 3 weeks past UVF and eclipse is not a simple package.
<deadwill> indeed
* ScottK invested some time over the weekend to get FTBFS on 4 archs fixed with the current version.
<zul> icky...how long does it take to compile eclipse?
<ScottK> zul: 1 to 4 hours on the various buildd's.
<zul> lovely
<ScottK> It won't build at all on a box with less than 1GB RAM.
<ScottK> deadwill: Will your build on LPIA?
<zul> i bet the buildd guys love it
<deadwill> tpm-tools?
<ScottK> eclipse
<deadwill> i don't know
<ScottK> The current one doesn't and so it'd be a point in your favor to resolve that.
<zul> isnt it actually quite pointless to build on lpia
<ScottK> zul: I really have no idea what type of hardware well get that arch, so I don't know.
<zul> ScottK: its the ume platform
<ScottK> Yes, but will it get used for devices that people do programming on?  I don't know.
<ScottK> The general policy seems to build the whole archive for LPIA.
<deadwill> my tpm-tools package fails on that arch
<zul> ScottK: it still seems a waste of resources for lpia imho
<ScottK> zul: You're probably right.  FTBFS offends my sensibilities however.
<deadwill> :)
<ScottK> deadwill: A number of packages failed their initial build for LPIA due to lack of dependencies at the time it got run.  You might look into why it failed, if you haven't.  It may be that a giveback is all that's needed.
* deadwill taking a look at build log
<deadwill> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9110520/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-lpia.tpm-tools_1.2.5.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Nothing quite so simple I guess /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.la: No such file or directory
<deadwill> grep: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.la: No such file or directory
<deadwill> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.la: No such file or directory
<deadwill> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<deadwill> weird
<geser> fixed already in -0ubuntu2
<ScottK> geser: So a giveback would do it then?
<deadwill> geser, yep
<geser> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/tpm-tools lists it as build for lpia
<geser> so no action is needed
<ScottK> Ah
<geser> bddebian fixed it
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> deadwill: You should thank bddebian next time you see him then.
<deadwill> oh yeah
<deadwill> i didn't look this before
<deadwill> ScottK, could be good drop bzr on my packages for now.
<deadwill> if someone try to get source of tpm-tools using bzr isn't the same version published by bddebian
<deadwill> while it not managed in motu archive, maybe is better to drop this. what you think?
<deadwill> ScottK
<ScottK> If you are going to maintain a public VCS repo, you should keep it up to date.
<ScottK> I think it only makes sense in cases where a team, by agreement, maintains stuff in the repo and keeps it in sync.
<deadwill> exactly
<ScottK> I wouldn't have a single package like that in a VCS, but others feel differently.
<broonie> I'm doing that for a couple of my Debian packages partly to aid development over multiple machines, partly on the off chance that it encourages patch submissions from ubuntu.
<broonie> Even if the packages are small and I'm the only maintainer it's still helpful.
<ScottK> For Debian I think it makes more sense.  Since you are the maintainer, it's easy to keep Debian and your repo in sync.
<ScottK> Here, with team maintenance, unless the whole team will use the repo (and they won't), it'll just be a source of confusion.
<broonie> Right, obviously setting up a repository like that is asking for trouble.
<broonie> Though I'd have expected buy in to be easier than that.
<ScottK> The problem here is that the 'team' is everyone in MOTU.
<xhaker> ScottK, i have something for you
* ScottK wonders if he should hide.
<xhaker> ScottK, you should really consider looking in #ubuntu-java
<xhaker> if you're doing work on eclipse
* ScottK should not.  
* ScottK got it to build better than it did before, but that's as far as I go.
<ScottK> Anyone wants to pick up and run with it is quite welcome to it.
<xhaker> ScottK, what did you do for it to build better? i've only noticed your merge from debian.
* ScottK just did it because it'd been sitting FTBFS for two months.
<zul> hah hah sco is foobared
<ScottK> xhaker: The previous sync from Debian was FTBFS on all  archs.
<xhaker> ScottK, true.. i've did some work on that.. but it was on debian only
<Fujitsu> zul: What now?
<xhaker> ScottK, http://pastebin.com/m1b17c912
<zul> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20070907215715563
<broonie> ScottK: Yeah, I'm still surprised.
<xhaker> ScottK, here are my latest changes
<xhaker> ScottK, the changelog says it all
<Fujitsu> zul: Oh, old.
<ScottK> xhaker: Sounds like what's needed.
<Fujitsu> Still, very good news.
<xhaker> ScottK, it's not tested on powerpc, i don't have a machine.. i was poking imbrandon, but he seems to be away
<ScottK> xhaker: Ask TheMuso.  He was somewhat interested in getting that fixed and has PPC.
<xhaker> still, i think it will work on ppc.. but you never know
<xhaker> TheMuso, ping?
<ScottK> broonie: In my case, I already need to deal with cvs, svn, and git on other stuff and learning bzr (which is the Ubuntu standard vcs) is just one more thing I'm reluctant to expend time stuffing in my head.
<ScottK> broonie: Also, IMO, a team needs to either work all in the VCS or not do it and a VCS of all the Universe packages would be, ummm, large.
<_MMA_> xhaker: He might be asleep. He's in AU.
<xhaker> _MMA_, thanks for that
<ScottK> zul: Would you please look at Bug #138626.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138626 in maradns "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync maradns (1.2.12.08-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138626
<xhaker> deadwill, how's 3.3 going?
<broonie> ScottK: Yeah, for the largeness I'd be surprised if anyone tried to put all of universe in bzr; that'd suck.
<ScottK> As it is, I cringe every time I svn up the Debian Python Modules Team svn and that's tiny in comparison.
<StevenK> ScottK: How large is a checkout?
<StevenK> ScottK: Compare and contrast to KDE - all of it is in SVN. :-)
<ScottK> StevenK: Not sure exactly, but it's the debian dirs for more than 100 packages.
<ScottK> Right.  It's quite doable.
<StevenK> Ah. I only have ~ 15 packages in my local SVN.
* StevenK ponders stuffing devscripts into bzr
<ScottK> StevenK: Are you up for requestsync feature requests?
<StevenK> ScottK: Happy to listen to them anytime
<geser> as requestsync is only useful for Ubuntu what about moving it from devscripts to ubuntu-dev-tools?
<Hobbsee> because ds is in main.
<StevenK> Agreed. Moving it at this point might make people hate me.
<StevenK> Myself, for instance.
<ScottK> StevenK: Two things:
<ScottK> 1.  How about including the version number in the subject line.
<StevenK> Of either?
<ScottK> The new version wanted.
<Hobbsee> er, it does?
<Hobbsee> i thought
<ScottK> 2.  How about setting importance to wishlist.
<StevenK> Because that information isn't particularly relevant to a sync. -archive will pull whatever is latest from the respository asked.
<StevenK> ScottK: Because -archive only look at Confirmed bugs. The Importance is set to Wishlist if sponsorship (-s) is required.
<xhaker> ScottK, what about uploading eclipse again with my changes. the worst that can happen is ppc not building again.. i've tested lpia
<StevenK> Confirmed, and something else. I forget.
<ScottK> StevenK: OK.  I didn't know about wishlist if sponsored.
<ScottK> xhaker: I think waiting ~12 hours for TheMuso to test it won't hurt (and he can upload it too).
<ScottK> xhaker: Why not attach your debdiff to the LPIA FTBFS bug and subscribe uus?
<ScottK> Mention in the bug that you think it fixes the PPC FTBFS bug too.
<xhaker> do you have the bug number?
<ScottK> Give me a moment.
<ScottK> Bug #138498 Bug #138497
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138498 in eclipse "Eclipse FTBFS on PPC" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138498
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138497 in eclipse "Eclipse FTBFS on LPIA" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138497
<ScottK> xhaker: ^^^
* ScottK tries again...
<ScottK> StevenK: How about a -e option to requestsync from Debian Experimental?
<Fujitsu> changelog fetching for that would be difficult.
<StevenK> Agreed.
<StevenK> And you ought to know what you're doing if you're pulling from Experimental.
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<ScottK> Which (know what you're doing) is why I think it should be an explicit option.
<StevenK> But Fujitsu has a valid point. Fetching the changelog would be nigh on impossible, and I'd consider that a showstopper.
<ScottK> I've seen at least one sync request that was from Experimental labled Unstable because they used requestsync.
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds fair.
<StevenK> Any other requests I can shoot down in flames? :-)
<ScottK> Not right now.
* Hobbsee shoots StevenK down in flames, instead.
<Hobbsee> oops, we burnt him.
<StevenK> Ouch! That tickles.
<StevenK> Hold on, I'm a DD. Flames have no effect!
<dholbach> ScottK: I think it's fine if somebody does it before - I know that it can take a while until somebody reviews it and I wouldn't like sponsoring bugs to slip through the cracks
<Fujitsu> That reminds me, I should probably finish off T&S at some point in the next couple of days.
<dholbach> ScottK: maybe I should subscribe them?
<dholbach> \sh: can you follow up on the bug report what the real problem is?
<dholbach> \sh: do you know what Nafallo is waiting for?
<ScottK> dholbach: That might be better.  When I saw assigned, I wasn't sure if I should deal with them or not (I did, but I wasn't sure).
* StevenK lalas at Fujitsu.
<dholbach> ScottK: ok, I'll just need to find a way to represent that on http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring :-/
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I never did T&S.
* Hobbsee wonders...T&S?
<StevenK> Tasks and Skills, step four of Debian NM
<Hobbsee> ah
<ScottK> geser: Bug #138626 is approved.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138626 in maradns "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync maradns (1.2.12.08-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138626
<geser> thanks
* pochu waits for the second ACK for bug 132442 :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132442 in decibel-audio-player "Please sync decibel-audio-player (universe) 0.05.2-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132442
<\sh> dholbach, dunno...we had an bug report about high cpu utilization, but we can't reproduce it
<\sh> dholbach, and what's the actual problem...well, it looks like that the python-gtk bindings were not up2date since new gtk uploads...there is also a bugreport somewhere in python-gtk upstream
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> deadwill: ^^^
<norsetto> can somebody from motu-uvf (scottk excluded) give a look @ bug 137390?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137390 in rt2500 "rt2500 configuration utility replacement" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137390
<deadwill> ScottK, :D
<deadwill> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi deadwill
<deadwill> bddebian, thanks to fix tpm-tools ;)
<deadwill> to build on lpia
<bddebian> I fixed something?
<deadwill> yes
<geser> Hi bddebian
<zul> norsetto: done
<deadwill> +tpm-tools (1.2.5.1-0ubuntu2) gutsy; urgency=low
<deadwill> +
<deadwill> +  * Add b-d for libgtk2.0-dev
<deadwill> +
<deadwill> + -- Barry deFreese <bddebian@comcast.net>  Wed,  5 Sep 2007 10:36:55 -0400
<norsetto> zul: thx chuck, much appreciated :-)
<deadwill> hey norsetto o/
<zul> you should probably subscribe uus
<bddebian> Heya geser
<norsetto> zul: will do
<bddebian> deadwill: Amazing :-)
<dholbach> \sh: so you reckon it might be fixed already?
<zul> although i might upload it tonight just for kicks
<pochu> zul: and bug 132442, please? :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132442 in decibel-audio-player "Please sync decibel-audio-player (universe) 0.05.2-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132442
<norsetto> deadwill: aka, the one armed enthusiast :-)
<bddebian> heh
<norsetto> *cough* *cough* anyone willing to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=206 (just UVFed)?
<StevenK> What's a review? :-P
<deadwill> :)
<bddebian> I would but I have a meeting in aobut 15 mins.  Maybe after?
<norsetto> stevenk: a review its .... the beer I will owe you at next UDS ;-)
<norsetto> bddebian: hey, np, whenever you can :-)
<StevenK> norsetto: No sale. Since that will invariably involve American beer.
<StevenK> norsetto: :-)
<ScottK> StevenK: I'm guessing it would be Italian.  Dunno how you feel about that.
<norsetto> stevenK: bugger that; they must at least have some guinnes!?
<slavik> who is responsible for maintaining the drivers in the restricted driver manager?
<ScottK> Guiness is very big in Boston, but it's not the same as if you get it in Ireland.
<StevenK> Hrm. Never had Guinness
<deadwill> norsetto, next UDS will be in USA?
<Hobbsee> slavik: ask in #ubuntu-devel, probably
<norsetto> deadwill: Boston MA
<deadwill> hm
<zul> norsetto: you should probably gotten through revu first before asking uvf
<zul> ScottK: it should be for all of those potato fleeing people from ireland ;)
<norsetto> zul: asked them at the same time, I actually thought it would be better to wait for uvfe before asking for revu
<zul> norsetto: please unsubscribe uus then thanks
<norsetto> zul: well, sure, but, can't they review on REVU too?
<zul> norsetto: true but best to follow the process
<ScottK> zul: Exactly, but Guiness in the US just doesn't compare (although I do like it).
<ScottK> zul: You could just ack his UVFe and have done with it.
<zul> ScottK: meh...i dont like the taste
<norsetto> zul: hmmm, I can't unsubscribe motu-uvf or u-u-s, perhaps you can?
<zul> probably ill have to wait for lunch time though
<ScottK> Yep.  Can' unsubscribe a team you aren't a member of.
<ScottK> Can'/Can't
<\sh> dholbach, regarding python-gtk I don't know...regarding gajim, it's a workaround to this problem
<dholbach> ok... best to file a bug against python-gtk with a description of what's going on
<\sh> dholbach, what happens actually is, what the patch does, when the default key ring is missing, and he can't add one (gnomekeyring.DeniedError is thrown) gajim switches back to default password storage
<\sh> dholbach, I'll catch up this evening when I'm home with the pygtk upstream bug...
<dholbach> ok great
<\sh> dholbach, btw..what happend to the mouse in xorg and what about key repetition mode...it doesn't work anymore since last update
<dholbach> \sh: I have no idea - if it's really an X thing, you want to talk to bryce, I guess
<\sh> dholbach, well, since this morning I have at least a very fast mouse, or when I change it in the mouse config of gnome, the setting of speed of mouse moves is not saved correctly, and the mouse is going into slow motion mode ;)
<dholbach> I don't know anything about that, sorry
<\sh> well, I check the bug reports later...too many problems right now here...
<dholbach> norsetto: shouldn't the build-dep of rutilt be linux-headers-2.6 instead?
<dholbach> I mean linux-headers-generic
<norsetto> dholbach: just changed to 2.6.20-generic actually
<bddebian> Good luck with rutilt :)
<dholbach> why 2.6.20-generic?
<norsetto> bddebian: thx :-)
<dholbach> that's in feisty
<norsetto> dholbach: sorry, my typo, 2.6.22
<dholbach> linux-headers-generic will always be a current one, isn't that right?
<bddebian> SUpposed to
<norsetto> dholbach: let me check what I just added in control
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> apart from that it looks good to me
<bddebian> dholbach: Since you are the man again, do you have any thoughts on all of the *-gaim-* packages since pidgin appears to have replaced gaim?
<norsetto> dholbach: I had linux-headers-generic (>= 2.6.22)
<dholbach> norsetto: that's perfect
<dholbach> bddebian: best to ask in #ubuntu-desktop about that
<dholbach> bddebian: unfortunately seb128 is on holidays
<bddebian> Grr, OK thanks
<dholbach> bddebian: ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com might be a good idea too
<dholbach> he'll read that then
<norsetto> dholbach: well, I'm just changing the man page and I will upload this shortly
<dholbach> norsetto: gracias!
* dholbach hugs norsetto
<norsetto> dholbach: de nada :-)
* norsetto let dholbach dance a round of tango!
<dholbach> not sure, I'm good at that, but why not? ;-)
* LaserJock just got done with his first ever university lecture
<LaserJock> what a buzz
<ScottK> LaserJock: Congratulations.
<dholbach> rock on! :-)
<pkern> "This site is running pre-release code. Please report all bugs. -- Launchpad" So that's the beta site I am transparently redirected to, heh.
<pkern> .oO( I'm not even logged in... )
<bddebian> LaserJock: Nice.  Are we doing to have to start calling you Professor? :)
<Hobbsee> pkern: yes
<Hobbsee> pkern: and you have to log in on that one too, yes
<LaserJock> bddebian: please ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<pkern> Hobbsee: Just found the announcement on launchpad-users. ;o)
<Hobbsee> pkern: :)
<dholbach> I will introduce a needs-2nd-ack tag for needs-packaging bugs
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> will there be a needs-1st-ack tag? :-)
<dholbach> nooooo :-))
<Hobbsee> then we need to change the procedure to require n acks, where n>2
<dholbach> hum... don't we still need 2 acks?
<Hobbsee> no, we need 27 now.
<LaserJock> unless the package is by a MOTU in which case it only needs 1
<ScottK> There's really no rush since we are essentially done with new packages for Gutsy.
<LaserJock> well, but we can still be working on packages, if we want
<dholbach> yeah, but still I think it's good to tag them
<ScottK> Also the tag duplicates information already available in REVU.
<ScottK> dholbach: Why?
<ScottK> It's already on REVU.
<dholbach> norsetto: let me know once you uploaded the new rutilt
<dholbach> ScottK: there are people who use LP with needs-packaging bugs
<norsetto> dholbach: sure, I'm working on the man page at the moment
<dholbach> ScottK: and they turn up on http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring/
<dholbach> norsetto: ok... take your time :-)
<ScottK> We REALLY need to stop doing stuff like having stuff in two places.
<LaserJock> REVU doesn't look at the needs-packaging bugs currently
<ScottK> Right, REVU looks at packages.
<bddebian> Toadstool: You around by any chance?
<LaserJock> so we have packages on REVU and bugs on LP
<bddebian> Oh no, not again
<ScottK> I still think trying to status packaging process in LP is a duplication, a waste of effort, and confusing.
<dholbach> we have lots of needs-packaging bugs and I think it's good to have bugs in LP, as people work off of bug lists already
<dholbach> I agree that having things in two places is no good
<ScottK> The lets shut down REVU.
<LaserJock> ScottK: but REVU has no way of handling requests
<dholbach> I tried to make it easier to upload stuff to LP with revuput - I know that's not perfect and all good yet
<ScottK> Right.  So if someone takes a needs-packaging bug they should assign it to themselves and mark it in progress.  From there until it's uploaded people look at REVU.
<LaserJock> the needs-packaging thing was started so that we could have a place for people to make requests, in an actionable way
* Hobbsee motions to just shut down new packages entirely.
<dholbach> especially does it needs the 'tag bug' things and magic to find out if a package is in the archive not yet
<dholbach> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> even without needs-packaging, there was a very long wiki page
<ScottK> "needs-packaging" is for stuff that "needs-packaging".  Let's leave it at that.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: 2nded, but I doubt the motion will carry ;-)
<dholbach> ScottK: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> 'There shall be no new packages'.  *cracks whip*
<ScottK> Work flow is like this (in my suggestion):
<LaserJock> ScottK: but it's useful to see a "needs-packaging" bug all the way to "Fix Released"
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> 1.  'needs-packaging' bug on LP.
<ScottK> 2.  Someone decides to package.
* bddebian seconds Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dont make me get out my LPSoD
<ScottK> 3. Assigns said bug to themselves and marks in progress.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: third, please.  LaserJock has already seconded.
<ScottK> 4.  Does the revu thing.
<bddebian> Doh
* bddebian thirds
<Hobbsee> do we have a motion, then?
<ScottK> 5.  Marks fix released after it's uploaded.
<LaserJock> ScottK: k, that's right
<ScottK> No duplication.  No confusion.
<LaserJock> but it does have the disadvantage of using 2 tools/URLs to get all the way
<ScottK> No trying to keep track of the details of the status of the packaging work in LP.
<dholbach> yeah
<ScottK> LaserJock: Unless we abandon either REVU or LP that's inveitable.
<dholbach> with ppa and easy uploading to it, that's easy too
<LaserJock> well, not entirely
<LaserJock> ScottK: I think REVU could be made to show the status of a bug
<LaserJock> that's one option
<ScottK> At least this way LP keeps track of is it being worked on/is it done and REVU does everthing in between.
<dholbach> but I agree, now we have a lot of "looking at two places"
<ScottK> Right, so what I propose is less of looking in two places.
<dholbach> I look at 'fix committed needs-packaging' bugs and find that quite good to follow up
<ScottK> I've never ever looked at it once.
<LaserJock> you both are saying "less of looking in two places" you just differ on where the 1 place should be I'm thinking
<ScottK> I don't see it that way.
<ScottK> We both agree less of looking in two places is good
<LaserJock> dholbach is saying "we can track it all in needs-packaging bugs" and you're saying "we can track it all in REVU", at least that's what I'm seeing
<ScottK> I see manually stuffing more packaging status data into LP needs-packaging bugs as more of it and it seems to me that dholbach sees it as less.
<ScottK> Right, but REVU is still the review tool.  Replace it and then fine, but not until.
<dholbach> for me it's just that I'm used to working off of bug lists
<LaserJock> right
<ScottK> Right.
<LaserJock> we need to define a normative work flow
<ScottK> But it's more manual labor to stuff status into a place that you find convenient.
<LaserJock> I think people just get used to doing things differently
<dholbach> but yeah, we're in an inconvient transition state to 'something'
<ScottK> I don't think that's what's happening.
<ScottK> I think people have been piling on to the (good) idea of needs-packaging bugs with stuff that's not well thought out.
<ScottK> If we just divide it by phases, we can avoid the double looking.
<dholbach> maybe we should discuss this on the list
* Hobbsee divides ScottK in two
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> I need to leave now, I'm sorry
* Hobbsee sends one half of ScottK to look at REVU, and the other half to look at the needs-packaging bugs
<dholbach> have a nice evening!
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<LaserJock> well, for sure we need to have a plan
<LaserJock> dholbach already wrote a spec for it
<LaserJock> that's a good starting place for people to look
<dholbach> bye ScottK, bye Hobbsee, bye LaserJock
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: discuss it all at UDS, come up with a great plan
<dholbach> see you tomorrow again
<Hobbsee> bye dholbach!
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs Hobbsee back
<ScottK> Yeah, but I'm going to get really grumpy for a minute and say that stuff like "<dholbach> I will introduce a needs-2nd-ack tag for needs-packaging bugs" is completely at odds with the stuff won't change discussion on the mailing list.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I'd rather keep MOTU out of UDSs
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: why?
<LaserJock> because only a few MOTUs are present
<dholbach> ScottK: that's for the needs-packaging thing that's already happening
<Hobbsee> point
<LaserJock> I think people feel blindsided when we spec MOTU stuff at UDSs
<ScottK> dholbach: It's another process change and you are acting unilaterally in a way that I feel in not benificial.
<Hobbsee> heh, even those there
<LaserJock> heh, yes
<Spec> LaserJock: i hope people do feel blindsided when you verb me.
<ScottK> "needs-packaging" and "is-packaging" are two distinct things.
<LaserJock> Spec: hehe
<Spec> LaserJock: are you going to edubuntu dev summit?
<LaserJock> not sure
<Spec> i think that's the only day i can make it...got class m-th work m-f
<dholbach> ScottK: I don't think so - needs-packaging is a wishlist bug that is being adressed
<dholbach> ScottK: but let's take this to the list, maybe we can get something good out of the discussion
<dholbach> I'm not going to introduce a tag
<ScottK> Right, but in normal bug fixing we don't status every bit of work.  You just assign it and upload it when you are done.
<Hobbsee> my view is 'you can introduce whatever status stuff you like, as long as i can ignore it all, and not massively break the world'
<Hobbsee> like the "just fix it and upload it" cases
<dholbach> there are bigger bugs that get statused
<dholbach> that's what we have statuses for
<ScottK> There's only one status for In-progress.
<dholbach> ScottK Right, but in normal bug fixing we don't status every bit of work.  You just assign it and upload it when you are done.
<dholbach> dholbach there are bigger bugs that get statused
<dholbach>  that's what we have statuses for
<dholbach> that's the last I got - sorry; got disconnected
<ScottK> Nothing after that until I said:
<ScottK> There's only one status for In-progress.
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> let's take it to the list then
<norsetto> dholbach: sorry for the delay, got some RL issues to sort out :-) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=223
<dholbach> I'm afraid I need to leave now
<norsetto> dholbach: have a nice evening then, cu tomorrow (and take that rose out of your mouth :-))
<dholbach> norsetto: haha... have a nice evening too :)
<fernando> moin all
<bddebian> Hello fernando
<bddebian> fernando: Hey, did I read on one of the bugs that you had already packaged a newer upstream mergeant?
* norsetto is away: Gone away for now.
<fernando> bddebian, i was packaged. uploaded to revu too. but the revu is nuked and my upload too =(
<bddebian> REVU is back but you will probably have to re-upload unfortunately :-(
<fernando> bddebian, i don't have more it
<fernando> bddebian, i need to re-create it
<asisak> Hey Ubunteros!
<deadwill> hey asisak
<pochu> howdy asisak
<asisak> Heya deadwill & pochu
* norsetto_limbo is away: Gone away for now.
<asisak> !away | norsetto_limbo
<ubotu> norsetto_limbo: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<asisak> too late :)
<LaserJock> hehe
<geser> he could try again now
<norsetto> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=223 is up for review. If you happen to be asisak for example ........
* asisak happens to be asisak 
* asisak also knows about
<asisak> !away |norsetto
<ubotu> norsetto: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<norsetto> oh, what a chance!
<norsetto> yeah, how do you set away in this bloody Konversation then!?
<asisak> norsetto: is it rt2500 or rutilt?
<asisak> norsetto: Use Gnome!
<asisak> (While Hobbsee is away :))
<LaserJock> hehe
<norsetto> rutilt
<norsetto> I just use /away .... is that too much for the server to cope with?
<LaserJock> norsetto: I don't have it in front of me but I believe there is something in the menu
<LaserJock> no, you are setting an auto-announce message
<LaserJock> there is a setting in Konversation to turn that off
<norsetto> ok, perhaps I should check that then
<asisak> norsetto: turn off KDE and apply for the job announced by Keybuk
<zul> eh?
<norsetto> lets check if this is ok then
<norsetto_limbo> still flooding?
<LaserJock> nope
<asisak> no, but you are not away :)
<norsetto> test, test, 1, 2, 3, sa! sa!
<norsetto> we can now resume our regular trasmission
* norsetto is fried by a quick zapping from LaserJock!
<LaserJock> heh
<zul> LaserJock wanted to be secretly in the pink floyd road crew when he was a kid
<asisak> hmm... norsetto, rutilt is an update package is it?
<norsetto> asisak: nope, new and virgin
<asisak> Then I only advocate it :)
<norsetto> asisak: thx, appreciate it much and then more
<norsetto> zul: do you know if we used to have an ooo-wrapper to launch openoffice in feisty!?
<zul> norsetto: nope i dont know
<norsetto> He must have seen my face ....
<geser> bigon: re bug #138656: Debian did split libpurple from the pidgin package but Ubuntu didn't want to follow this change that late in the cycle, so not every change to pidgin can/should be merged now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138656 in pidgin "Please merge from debian unstable (2.1.1-4)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138656
<bigon> geser: well the split has already been merged in ubuntu
<geser> interesting. I did miss it, so ignore my comment
<bigon> geser: np :)
<LaserJock> ** new Behind MOTU interview up **
* ScottK looks to see who the victim <<<<<< lucky winner is.
<LaserJock> hmm, I guess updating TeX wouldn't be a new upstream
<LaserJock> but man, it could be quite a bit of work
<ScottK> StevenK: (whenever you get to the scrollback I guess) - I'm confused about the messy work area comment as when I look around here, your work area looks like a model of neatness and organization (not kidding).
* asisak had the same in mind as ScottK. Was only too shy to ask :)
<Amaranth> woohoo, i think i'm going to be a motu :)
<xhaker> Amaranth, thumbs up!
<Amaranth> got two +1 so far, dunno how many i need
<LaserJock> Amaranth: I didn't even know you applied!
<LaserJock> awesome
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> figured it was about time to try it out
<xhaker> I'll probably apply in a month or so
* bddebian de-applies
<ScottK> bddebian: Quit messing around and get back to work.
<xhaker> bddebian, you're not motivating me enough
<bddebian> xhaker: Well I can always break out the whip :)
<ScottK> xhaker: Now the we have a newish version of Eclipse building in Gutsy, do you think you could be motivated to do some Eclipse bug triage and see what still applies?
<asisak> !info eclipse gutsy
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<asisak> Oh, that is outdated. What do we have now?
<ScottK> No, that's what we have now.
<asisak> Don't we have 3.3?
* asisak thought deadwill was working on that...
<ScottK> Up until yesterday we had 3.2.2-1 FTBFS on all archs.
<ScottK> He is.
<xhaker> ScottK, 3.2.2-1 was a mistake by somebody
<asisak> Oh, I see
<xhaker> notice the lack of ubuntu1 in the version
<ScottK> But here we are coming up on a month past UVF and he's got nothing uploaded and no UVFe asked for.
<ScottK> xhaker: Yes.
<asisak> deadwill: can we help?
<asisak> It would be really nice to have eclipse 3.3. ...
<ScottK> asisak: Figure a reason I shouldn't be scared to approve a UVFe a month past UVF on 150MB tarball monster package.
<asisak> Cannot we have eclipse3.3 as a new pacakge?
<asisak> So there is new regression?
<asisak> We have a similar policy for gcc AFAIK
<asisak> s/new/no/
<LaserJock> ScottK: nah, it's eclipse, it's bound to work only 50% of the time anyway ;-)
<ScottK> There are a few packages that are like that.
<bddebian> LaserJock: Haha
<ScottK> Great.  It's currently building on 4 of 6 archs, so we are ahead of the game.
<xhaker> ScottK, what is deadwill doing really? did he got stumped in something?
<ScottK> xhaker: Dunno.  I just asked him about it because I noticed the please upgrade to 3.3 bug assigned to him and us going on a month after UVF.
<ScottK> asisak: Are you going to fix pdebuild to work with multiple installed eclipse packages?
<xhaker> ScottK, i was into it too for some time. i'll let you know if i get something
<asisak> ScottK: what is pdebuild? :)
<ScottK> asisak: It's a CDBS extension for Eclipse.  Dunno if it'd actually need any change or not since it only recommends Eclipse.
<ScottK> If you want multiple packages, you'll need to figure that kind of stuff out though.
<ScottK> xhaker: I'm not terribly concerned either way as I don't do Java.  I just jumped in to help out with the FTBFS.
<geser> oh, there are two pdebuild now?
<ScottK> geser: No.  asisak was asking if Eclipse 3.3 could get into Gutsy as a New separate package from Eclipse.
<ScottK> asisak: Additionally, there's no guarantee an Archive Admin would devote the time to New it this late in the cycle.
<xhaker> ScottK, let's just wait if my fixes help.. TheMuso should really test ppc
<ScottK> Agreed.
<asisak> You are right.
<xhaker> ScottK, do you have a lpia chroot? if you could try to build eclipse there.. it would be helpful. i've killed my build once i saw it pass the part where it bugged out
<asisak> Absolutely right.
<asisak> But it is still a pity.
<asisak> Not that I would not use hardy from the end of October :)
<ScottK> My view as a non-Java motu-uvf person is that unless there is a rationale along the lines of some java version we have in Gutsy flat out work work with 3.2, I just don't see it.
<ScottK> xhaker: No.  I recall seeing doko posted some directions on making a lpia chroot somewhere.
<ScottK> flat out _won't_ work that is.
<xhaker> ScottK, yes.. i did the whole thing yesterday.. but as you said earlier.. a system with <1gb won't do
<[HUN] gnanet> hi all, i have a development which i want to package for ubuntu, i already played with debian packages, but only succeeded to create some meta-packages and checkinstall packages for me. I haven't done packages with pre-post scripts
<ScottK> Sorry.  Haven't got one.
<[HUN] gnanet> i would like to have some tips
<ScottK> !checkinstall | [HUN] gnanet
<ubotu> [HUN] gnanet: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ScottK> First tip is don
<LaserJock> maybe more importantly
<ScottK> don't use checkinstall if you want a reliable package.
<[HUN] gnanet> yes i already saw the limitation of checkinstall
<LaserJock> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<[HUN] gnanet> and it's no good for this purpose
* [HUN] gnanet reading all that stuff
<asisak> !hu | [HUN] gnanet
<ubotu> [HUN] gnanet: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<[HUN] gnanet> thanks
<ScottK> zul_ or soren: I'd suggest one of you ack Bug #138732
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138732 in libxmpp4r-ruby "[UVFe]  please allow to sync libxmpp4r-ruby from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138732
* xhaker makes fun of WoW icon on StevenK's gnome desktop
<fernando> bddebian, gtk-vnc is already upload. can you remove the http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=181 ?
<norsetto> does anyone know what happened to kmos?
<xhaker> norsetto, i know he is portuguese. maybe he has university exams as i do.
<fernando> bddebian, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=225 new mergeant
<norsetto> xhaker: and what are YOU doing here?
<bddebian> fernando: Great thanks
<fernando> bddebian, you're welcome
<geser> norsetto: Kmos is watching #ubuntu-devel but he's marked away
<norsetto> geser: thx
<xhaker> norsetto, i was affraid you wre going to ask just that.. guilty..
<asisak> xhaker: are you also a student (possibly having exams as well :))?
<xhaker> asisak, guilty
<Toadstool> bddebian: i'm around now :)
<bddebian> Toadstool: openser is broken :-(  Even though you provide the symlink, xmlrpc-c doesn't provide xmlrpc_server_abyss_rpc2_handler or xmlrpc_server_abyss_default_handler anymore :-(
* bddebian should have never touched xmlrpc-c :'-(
<Toadstool> ew  :(
<Toadstool> bddebian: I don;t have much time to look into it right now, just arrived in France, jet-lag, a lot of stuff to do :/
<bddebian> No worries I'm looking at, just thought I'd tell you since I freakin' broke xmlrpc-c to begin with :-(
<fernando> bddebian, know you why https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-vnc not in archive?
<bddebian> Hmm, no. I just took your word for it that it was uploaded so I removed it from REVU
<fernando> bddebian, it is in my LP page, but not in archive, strange
<fernando> bddebian, how to check what is wrong?
<bddebian> What makes you think it got uploaded?
<jwendell> bddebian, i think that's because this page exists: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-vnc
<ScottK> It's not in NEW.  I looked there.
<bddebian> ScottK: Aye, me too
<bddebian> Hmm, where the heck did that source page come from..
<fernando> My ppa conflict with archive ?
<fernando> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fernando/+archive
<bddebian> I don't know much of anything about PPAs yet but to my knowledge they have nothing to do with the archive
<geser> bddebian: LP knows about a package even it is/was in NEW
<geser> fernando: ask an archive admin during the european day about it, I guess gtk-vnc got rejected and someone should hopefully got a mail about it
<alex-weej> how do you do debdiffs of your work? it always just gives me some daft error about not being able to find a file or something
<alex-weej> say i use cdbs-edit-patch to modify or create a patch
<bddebian> geser: I don't see it in the rejected queue either
<alex-weej> then what?
<bddebian> alex-weej: You are doing patch -pX < foo.debdiff ?
<alex-weej> bddebian: no, i get the source package, cdbs-edit-patch mypatch, make some changes
<geser> bddebian: I don't know how rejected works actually, but it's neither in the queue nor accepted so I assume it got rejected
<bddebian> Ohh
<alex-weej> then usually just send the patch that goes in debian/patches
<bddebian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=
<geser> alex-weej: dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot -us -uc and then debdiff old.dsc new.dsc (don't forget to modify debian/changelog)
<geser> alex-weej: there should also be a short tutorial about debdiffs in the MOTU section of the wiki
<geser> fernando: what you do mean with "your PPA conflict with the archive"?
<alex-weej> geser: i normally use debuild... is that no good?
<bddebian> Same thing (more or less)
<fernando> geser, gtk-vnc is in my ppa
<asisak> alex-weej: that is a frontend
<geser> alex-weej: debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage, you can use it instead if you want
<geser> alex-weej: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Recipes/Debdiff
<geser> fernando: and what's the problem?
<fernando> geser, i don't know the ppa architeture.
<alex-weej> thanks
<geser> fernando: it's a package repository where you can upload packages and which are auto-build on i386 and amd64 (e.g. for testing new packages or providing packages for other reasons like missed freezes)
<fernando> geser, this is right, but if i upload a package signed to my ppa. it show in my LP page (list assigned packages) too?
<fernando> or are completely separate
<fernando> i know ppa is xen based =)
<geser> as my uploads to ppa are also listed on "List assigned packages" that should also true for yours
<fernando> i need to go. thank you geser, bddebian
<bddebian> Gnight and good luck :)
<bddebian> Later gang
<ajmitch> hello
<geser> Hi ajmitch
<norsetto> g'day
<asisak> hey ajmitch
<norsetto> YAWN
<norsetto> sorry....
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-11
<TheMuso> ScottK: What needs ppc testing?
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<TheMuso> Any core devs around?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: depends
<TheMuso> ajmitch: heh. If you or anybody else is not busy, I'd *really* appreciae it if you wouldn't mind doing a no change rebuild upload for gnome-speech, to be built against the new espeak that was uploaded, and has an API change?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: sorry, just heading out now, will be back in an hour or so :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: np, as I said, only if you aren't busy.
<bddebian> Heya
<TheMuso> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello TheMuso
<bddebian> Hmm, who took openser off of Lucas's FTBFS list?
<bddebian> Dang, where is everyone tonight?
<bddebian> Why do we have octave2.1-forge and octave2.9-forge
<ScottK> TheMuso: There's a propsed elcipse fix for ppc and lpia attached to (I think) the lpia ftbfs bug.
<StevenK> ScottK: Hah, I say. My desk *is* messy.
<StevenK> ScottK: Does that also remove the Depends on ecj-bootstrap-gcj?
<bddebian> Ah two of my favorite gentlemen :-)
<StevenK> Someone noticed me, guess it's time to bail.
<bddebian> pfft
<StevenK> Oh, that's a good sign in the debian/changelog.
<StevenK>   * Made this junk work again, reluctantly remain maintainer (Closes: #423244)
<bddebian> heh, nice one
<bddebian> Which package is that?
<StevenK> ikvm
<bddebian> Ah are you working on the FTBFS list?
<StevenK> Which has this gem:
<StevenK> % ls -lh | tr -s ' ' | cut -d\  -f5,8 | grep gz
<StevenK> 11M ikvm_0.34.0.2-1.diff.gz
<StevenK> 6.0M ikvm_0.34.0.2.orig.tar.gz
<bddebian> Hah, even better
<StevenK> Actually, I'm looking at ikvm, so I can pull it off the NBS list.
<StevenK> I'm seeing if it builds, so I can pester ScottK about a UVFe
<bddebian> Lucas's list?
<StevenK> Nope, pitti's
<bddebian> Gah, too many damn lists :-)
<StevenK> LaserJock: Thanks for posting the interview. :-)
<LaserJock> no problem, thanks for answering the questions
<StevenK> Now to just get back my lost respect.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Ok thanks heaps. Will look in a bit.
* StevenK sighs.
<StevenK> "Do the following questions, from the following pages: Chapter 18, w179"
<StevenK> And page 179 is in chapter 4, sigh
<bddebian> Grr, damnit
<TheMuso> ScottK: How much disk space does eclipse require to build?
<asisak> Good morning!
<LaserJock> morning?
<asisak> At least European one. :)
<asisak> Good $TOD LaserJock
<asisak> Hey Whoopie!
<Whoopie> asisak: Hi!
<LaserJock> is there anything special that needs to be done to run a .jar ?
<asisak> java -jar file.jar
<asisak> Or what do you mean?
<LaserJock> well, that's a start :-)
<StevenK> LaserJock: Usually, the .jar file will contain one or more .class files, and you need to throw the class name to java, along with the jar file.
<asisak> Unless the application creator was clever enough to provide necessary startup information in the jar :)
<Chris> it's part of coreutils
<ajmitch> that was a useful comment
<jussi01> lol
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<asisak> Why does REVU think that http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=223 does not need more love?
<kagou> Good Morning :)
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock
* jussi01 wonders why we dont use a newer version of csound in gutsy?
<jussi01> !info csound gutsy
<ubotu> csound: powerful and versatile sound synthesis software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.23f13-1.1 (gutsy), package size 3242 kB, installed size 8008 kB (Only available for arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<jussi01> is it that good a morning dholbach?
<dholbach> jussi01: YEAH :-)
<dholbach> how are y'all doing? :)
<jussi01> Im doing good. and you?
<soren> I'm out of coffee, but apart from that everything is good.
<jussi01> (obvious one)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<dholbach> I'm fine thanks
* jussi01 hands soren a packet of coffee
<soren> \o/
* elkbuntu hands soren a caffeine IV
<jussi01> lol
* soren runds around in circles
<soren> runs, even.
* jussi01 starts to get excited by: http://linuxmce.com/
<jussi01> very cool.
<StevenK> Linux MCE is .... interesting.
<jussi01> StevenK: what is that supposed to mean...
<StevenK> jussi01: That I think it's crap, but that everyone else is entitled to their own opinion.
<jussi01> StevenK: ok, fair enough. can you back that up with reason?
<StevenK> jussi01: Certainly. It doesn't support TV out sanely enough, it takes about 15 minutes to actually boot, and it wants to be in complete control of your network.
<jussi01> StevenK: ahhh, see thats why I actually mentioned it here. I was hoping someone would tell me all the "bad stuff". :)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: control of your network?  how?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: It runs dhcpd, with no way of turning it off, and sets itself as the default gateway.
<tonyyarusso> :S
<jussi01> :(
* proppy hugs dholbach
* proppy hugs ScottK
* dholbach hugs proppy back :)
<proppy> ScottK: dholbach: I opened a separate bug for poker-network mysql installation issue
<dholbach> proppy: ok
<proppy> Should we continue the discution here ?
<proppy> Bug #138836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<dholbach> better to have it in the bug report
<dholbach> so everybody can follow up there
<proppy> ok
<proppy> I also commented
<proppy> the initial bug report
<dholbach> great
<proppy> which was about poker2d crashin at startup
<proppy> Can we get the fix about the bug Released ?
<proppy> once we have made the necessary verification
<dholbach> can't we fix both bugs in one upload?
<proppy> While I'm working on the second issue
<proppy> dunno, but the bugs are not really related
<proppy> I was sure I will be able to fix a python crash problem
<proppy> I'm not really in the packaging thing
<proppy> so I'm not sure I'll be able to fix the mysql problem in time
<proppy> but at least I can work on it
<proppy> And you're last comment is very inspiring :)
<dholbach> hehe
<proppy> can you forward it to the new bug
<proppy> or do you mind if I update the description with it
<dholbach> yeah, just update it, that'S fine
<proppy> Installing a gutsy chroot and try to reproduce the bug
<proppy> My guess is that the issue is the following:
<proppy> as you've highlighted it the package does not depend upon mysql
<proppy> It's only suggested
<proppy> the fact is that you don't need mysql, If you answer "no" to debconf question
<proppy> but you need it if you answer "yes"
<proppy> dholbach: ScottK: Bug #138836 updated
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<dholbach> proppy: so with a depends on dbconfig-common it works fine?
<proppy> I don't understand cause the depend seems here
<dholbach> maybe it needs to be a pre-depends?
<proppy> letme update it
<proppy> it > the bug report
<proppy> what is pre-depends ?
<dholbach> super, thanks
<dholbach> a package that needs to be installed before the installation of the other package is attempted
<proppy> I will try Pre-depends
<proppy> I'm not able to reproduce ScottK error anymore
<proppy> I've to reset my chroot
<proppy> It would be nice to be able to fork bug reproducing environment of someone else
<geser> The Pre-Depends are already configured before the package gets installed. Depends are installed but not necessarily configured.
<tonyyarusso> What would be an example of a time when pre-depends would be required?
<mok0> If the preinstall script need some special binary
<mok0> s/need/needs
<Nafallo> dholbach: something more making the upload worthful?
<proppy> mok0: so this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/118/
<proppy> needs dbconfig-common as Pre-depends
<proppy> ?
<proppy> bug #138836 updated feel free to share your knowledge :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<dholbach> Nafallo: hm?
<Nafallo> 13:23 #ubuntu-motu: < \sh> dholbach, ping bug 138225 is already in gajim bzr  ubuntu tree...nafallo is just waiting for upload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138225 in gajim "clean install of gutsy and gajim throws a gnomekeyring.DeniedError" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138225
<Nafallo> 14:52 #ubuntu-motu: < dholbach> \sh: do you know what Nafallo is waiting for?
<dholbach> Nafallo: oh, I thought it was good enough to go already
<\sh> Nafallo, what could be more worthful?
<\sh> Nafallo, give me a hint, I'll have a look and try to fix ;)
<\sh> Nafallo, this cpu utilization problem is out of the way, I think it's a local problem on the reporters side...
<\sh> jono, congrats to have whiprush on board...
<\sh> jono & dholbach better to say
<jono> \sh:  :)
<\sh> Nafallo, bug 138528 updated with some more infos...when it's updated *wait*
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138528 in gajim "gajim systray menu status changes have no effect" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138528
<Nafallo> \sh: sorry, right now I have no time. we had a fibre break between two DCs last night...
<Nafallo> \sh: so I did not get much sleep
<\sh> Nafallo, I know how you feel :)
<proppy> norsetto: hi
<norsetto> proppy: hey proppy
<proppy> norsetto: Nice work on poker-network
<proppy> norsetto: I've separated the issue in two bug reports as you suggested
<norsetto> proppy: ok, thx
<proppy> norsetto: #bug 138836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<norsetto> proppy: thats good, because I might not have the time to look into that this week, and next week I'm out
<ScottK> TheMuso: Dunno how much space eclipse actually takes to build.  The tarball is 150mb.
<slytherin> Need some help. Does every patch in debian/patches/ directory get applied automatically when I do apt-get source packagename?
<proppy> I think, we only need to add a Pre-depends as dholbach suggested, I'm trying it right know
<proppy> but re-building gutsy chroot again and again take a long time
<geser> slytherin: no, that's usually done by a target in debian/rules
<ScottK> proppy: If you read the Debian policy statements on pre-depends they seem to work pretty hard to get you to avoid it.
<proppy> let me google this
<ScottK> proppy: Would it be enough to test for the existence of /usr/share/dbconfig-common/dpkg/postrm.mysql and then not try to call it if it doesn't exist?
<ScottK> dholbach: Do you have a moment for a PM?
<ScottK> Good morning all.
<dholbach> ScottK: sure
<norsetto> scottK: hi scott
<proppy> ScottK: maybe I'm trying to re-set up an environment to reproduce the bug right know
<slytherin> geser: Ok. I am trying to debug what the issue is with nautilus-sendto package. It doesn't show pidgin as option. There seems to be more than one problem.
<proppy> ScottK: as you pasted it in your comments, pre install Can't open /usr/share/dbconfig-common/dpkg/config.mysql either
<ScottK> proppy: I'm not a mysql expert, so I just copy/paste that stuff.
<proppy> ScottK: I'm not a packaging export either :)
<ScottK> I'll go ask in #ubuntu-server if someone can help us.
<proppy> I don't really know what the usual pratices are when depending on on a database installation
<proppy> because the database can be on another host,
<proppy> so you can't really hard-depends on mysql
<dholbach> can somebody check why it was not possible to upload a new dkms package to revu? (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=189)
<proppy> I believe that's why the debian maintainer of this package use a lot of debconf dbconfig thing to ask the user about mysql configuration
<Hobbsee> dholbach: hm?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: there are 2 versions later than that URL
<Hobbsee> dholbach: is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=228 not the correct one?
<dholbach> ah ok, that's the good one
<dholbach> fine
<dholbach> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no problem.  youd' not selected the bottom version of the fiel
<slytherin> Where can I suggest changes to Build:Depends of a package? This is related to nautilus-sendto
<ScottK> slytherin: What specificall (I just updated that one last week)?
<ScottK> specifically...
<slytherin> ScottK: I saw the changelog. The pidgin plugin is not built. Looks like you also need to add libpurple-dev to build-depends. Also the patch for replacing gaim_debug-info does not seem to be applied.
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Do you know the changes that need to be made?
<slytherin> ScottK: I just tried manual compilation of nautilus-sendto. It need pidgin-dev as well as libpurple-dev.
<ScottK> The thing that is the most likely to get results is to make a revised package, file a bug in LP, attach a debdiff, and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors (that package is in Main).
<ScottK> If you don't know enough to do that, then file a bug that explains what you know.
<ScottK> I was only interested in it because I was killing of an rdepends on sylpheed-claws so we could remove it from the archives.
<slytherin> ScottK: I am in office. No GPG key. Also I have never used cdbs. :-( I will add information to existing bug which was reopened.
<ScottK> OK.
<cassidy> Hobbsee: we did 2 UVF request. One for Gabble .11 and the second for .14
<Hobbsee> ah, right.
<cassidy> we never requested .13 which was the sucking version (our fault)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Looking at the changelog diff...
<ScottK> It looks like the Sept 5 changelog entries relate to the vcard regression.  Is that right?
<ScottK> cassidy: ^^^
<cassidy> seems so
<slytherin> ScottK: If using cdbs for building package, when are patches in debian/patches actually applied?
<ScottK> slytherin: Not sure what you mean.
<cassidy> but other patchs are harmless, really
<slytherin> ScottK: Leave it for now.
<ScottK> slytherin: OK.
<Hobbsee> bigon: there are questions for you on the  MC ML sometime, btw
<ScottK> cassidy: From my perspective as a person that has to approve the UVFe, you had a bad release with a significant regression and so now you've fixed the regression plus other stuff.
<ScottK> I don't know you or your project, I just know this one instance.
<slytherin> ScottK: I have added info to bug 134945
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134945 in nautilus-sendto "nautilus sendto + pidgin" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134945
<ScottK> So I'd feel more comfortable with just fixing the regression and avoiding the other stuff.
<ScottK> slytherin: That's probably the best you can do unless you can prepare a debdiff yourself.
<cassidy> I understand, but I think it's extra useless work to patch current pkg just to remove some trivial patchs
<ScottK> I can understand that perspective.
<slytherin> ScottK: Will do in few days. :-)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: but on balance, how many people use telepathy* at all and how many use it for the latest featuers, vs the most stable version?
<ScottK> We are ~ a month from release.  I think it's really time to focus on getting stuff as functional as possible.
<\sh> when is lucas doing a new universe archive rebuild?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: true, but in the cases where we do want the latest crack, no matter the stability...
<Hobbsee> it's more a question of whether this is one or not
<BugMaN_away> dholbach: bug 138083, you are the maintainer, can i make new package version directly from debian version (http://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome-specimen) ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138083 in gnome-specimen "[Gutsy]  Gnome-specimen new upstream version available 0.3.1" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138083
<Hobbsee> of course, it would be nice, if we didnt have to choose, but...
<\sh> oh descisions what to include just before release are quite nice...you have a bug fixed with new upstream release, and 10 bugs opened with new upstream release...(regarding wine hehe)
<Hobbsee> \sh: urg.  what's the situation with that/
<zul> moring
<ScottK> zul: moring
<Hobbsee> i thought we decided a couple of releases ago that wine really shouldnt be in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> hiya zul!
<zul> hey Hobbsee
<StevenK> Hobbsee: We did?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: we certainly talked about it.
<\sh> Hobbsee, well, I had the situation during breezy or dapper I think...I had to decide if we take new crack from wine upstream or stay with a little broken wine
<StevenK> Then again, I can't talk, I'm running the winehq .deb's
<Hobbsee> \sh: personally, i'd always like the latest crack w.r.t wine.
<\sh> Hobbsee, wine is in ubuntu and will stay :)
<ScottK> cassidy: The short version I think is that motu-uvf has 5 people and you only need to convince 2.  I'm probably not the person most likely to be converted.
<Hobbsee> \sh: i'm assuming you'll stick wine into a ppa, and keep updating it?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Sill no UVFe filed for the wine package on REVU.
<StevenK> cassidy: motu-uvf is always open for bribes. Certain people only, of course.
<\sh> Hobbsee, nope...hopefully scott ritchie is going to be a motu and take over all this crap..
<\sh> ScottK, forget about wine on revu...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'm happy to blanket UVFe it, if someone wants to file an exception.
<Hobbsee> \sh: heh, i thought you were
* StevenK idly wonders about convincing Hobbsee and ScottK about ikvm.
<\sh> Hobbsee, I did take over the wine reponsibility because I was the idiot who took sabdfls calls to include winehq wine ;)
* ScottK idly wonders what ikvm is?
<Hobbsee> \sh: ahhh.  " You Poor Bastard"
<StevenK> ScottK: Java -> .NET
<\sh> Hobbsee, I never expected, that wine was sooo alpha these days..well, now I'm 2 years older and 2 years more wise ,-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: yeah, i've always found it a little too tempramental
<cassidy> ScottK: as Hobbsee said, most of telepathy users are interested in it for testing and it would be a shame if we'll have to reject all vcard related bugs from Ubuntu users because we know they are using a crap version
<StevenK> And let's face it, wine is now two years more vintage...
* StevenK ducks.
<Hobbsee> cassidy: are you guys going to fix all the bugs that are recorded against telepathy*?
<Hobbsee> cassidy: up until release?
<\sh> StevenK, high noon .. we will meet ,-)
<ScottK> cassidy: Then do a patch.
<StevenK> \sh: :-P
<ScottK> cassidy: Threatening to ignore bugs from Ubuntu users is not the way to convince me.
<StevenK> Or me, for that matter.
<ScottK> cassidy: FYI, StevenK was one of the other people you had a shot at convincing.
<\sh> but I could do a fast wine 0.9.44 upgrade and file an UVF E-report just to assign all the bugs to you
<cassidy> Hobbsee: we are doing your best but I can't promise anything
<Hobbsee> cassidy: of course, the quality of the packages that you end up giving us directly corresponds to the user opinion of the stability of your software
<Hobbsee> it works both wyas there
<Hobbsee> as in, if you say to us "please take the latest version", and it has major regressions, then that's going to have an impact on your userbase's opinions about it
<cassidy> ScottK: I'm not threatening anyone. I just want to avoid to have to deal with useless bug reports
<cassidy> Hobbsee: we *never* asked you to ship .13 (the broken version)...
<ScottK> cassidy: You released it.
<Hobbsee> cassidy: apologies, i dont follow telepathy terribly closely, so dont know the specifics
<\sh> what about backporting the patches from .14 to .13 and fixing the bugs instead of adding new bugs with .14?
* Hobbsee wonders if .13 came due to a sync request, or was from teh autosync.
<cassidy> yeah, and it was a mistake. We are sorry about that
<ScottK> \sh: That's what I'm arguing for.
<cassidy> and then we release .14 one or 2 days later to fix it
<ScottK> Hobbsee: bigon asked for a sync from Debian.
<Hobbsee> but, it now is obsolete code, and so any other bugs discovered in .13, that are not in .14 wont get fixe.d
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ah, noted.  i thougth bigon was in touch with cassidy
<Hobbsee> (and that this stuff would have been picked up on reasonably quickly)
<ScottK> No, that's wrong.
<ScottK> It was uploaded directly to Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> oh, this was the fakesync?  or this was something that never hit debian?
<ScottK> .13 was in Debian, we just didn't get it from there.
<bigon> ScottK: I asked a sync for the .12 release not the .13
<ScottK> Yes.  I see that now.
<fernando> moin all
<ScottK> bigon: Was it you that had 13-0ubuntu1 uploaded?
<bigon> ScottK: nop
<ScottK> Who is Adilson Oliveira <adilson@ubuntu.com>?
<ScottK> That's who's listed in .changes.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: mobile guy
<ScottK> Ah hah.
<ScottK> Well then I'd say he can patch it.
<Hobbsee> sec, i'll speak to him
<ScottK> cassidy avoids useless work and we don't ship with a regression.
<\sh> hmmm..this sounds like "He said Jehovah"
<bigon> Hobbsee: I know cassidy personally, we were both in the same class in university
<Hobbsee> bigon: apologies, i thought you'd asked for this request
* ScottK too.  Sorry about that.
* \sh wants to have his old mouse speed back,...and key repeats
<proppy> dholbach: ScottK: I've splitted poker-network bug report as norsetto suggested, I'm about to post a debdiff resolving the Pre-Depends problems, should it be based on released ubuntu1, merged with norsetto's non-released-yet ubuntu2 patch (from the previous bug report), or published in a fresh new ubuntu3 ?
<ScottK> proppy: Do one debdiff that solves both bugs and call it ubuntu2.
<proppy> ok
<Hobbsee> cassidy: what are you planning to introduce, in the next couple of weeks, for telepathy*?
<bigon> Hobbsee, Scott: no problem :)
<cassidy> Hobbsee: Which parts? There are lot of components: gabble, salut, empathy...
<Hobbsee> cassidy: all of it, i guess.
<pygi> ... fama :)
<zul> wha more uvfs?
<bigon> pygi: hehe :)
<bigon> Hobbsee: I will answer your mail on MC, but now I need to go out
<cassidy> Hobbsee: I'm personally working for the OLPC and are now in bug fixing mode for next release
<Hobbsee> cassidy: just wondering if we'll get another uvfe, and if we do, how safe it will be to improve
<Hobbsee> cassidy: right, OK
<cassidy> Hobbsee: shouldn't be
<Hobbsee> er, s/improve/approve/
<Hobbsee> bigon: that's fine
<cassidy> hopefully next gabble should have tubes support, definitely not a trivial release
<cassidy> so Gutsy +1
<Hobbsee> right, cool
<cassidy> don't know plans for Empathy but I don't think it will be shipped in Gutsy either
<cassidy> current work is refactoring + voip
<cassidy> voip/video
<Hobbsee> cool
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Did you get a hold of Adilson?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: partially, he's on the phone.
<ScottK> OK.
<proppy> norsetto: ping
<norsetto> proppy: pong
<proppy> norsetto: you said that my previous debdiff didn't apply, is this the correct command to generate one : debdiff poker-network_1.1.1-1ubuntu1.dsc poker-network_1.1.1-1ubuntu2.dsc
<proppy> ?
<norsetto> proppy: yes
<proppy> ok
<proppy> let's try again
<norsetto> proppy: let me know where/when you upload it so I can check
<proppy> ok
<proppy> norsetto: #138836 #137573
<proppy> norsetto: bug #138836 bug #137573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<proppy> debdiff uploaded
<norsetto> proppy: the one in bug 137573 applies correctly and debuild produces a correct .dsc; didn't check it with pbuilder though
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<proppy> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Hobbsee: pong
<proppy> ScottK: dholbach: Feel free to review bug #138836 and bug #137573 when you're are available
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<dholbach> proppy: it installs fine in a chroot now?
<proppy> yep, if you install required dependencies when dpkg ask to
<proppy> and answer no to mysql related question it does installs fine
<proppy> Let me try another time :)
<proppy> Is there a way to install only the dependencies of one package ?
<proppy> or should I grep control ?
<dholbach> congratulations bluekuja
<Hobbsee> ScottK: StevenK zul soren ping
<zul> Hobbsee: yessssss
<proppy> dholbach: dpkg -i *.deb now produce http://paste.ubuntu.com/121/ instead of http://paste.ubuntu.com/118/
<Hobbsee> zul: right, there's one
<dholbach> proppy: right
<proppy> then apt-get -f install
<proppy> install missing dbconfig-common
<proppy> and then dpkg -i *.deb install poker-web correctly if you answer "No" to database related debconf questions
<proppy> (which are not the default answers)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Yes?
<Hobbsee> right, now we have 2
* Hobbsee waits for StevenK
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Hum?
<proppy> dholbach: You still have to provide mysql information somehow, for the package to be fully functionnal, but at least now, it does output debconf human readable message, instead of a dpkg criptic error message.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: What's up?
<ScottK> proppy: It's better to get the installation finished with some additional configuration required than to end up in an unistallable state.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: StevenK zul right.
<Hobbsee> i've now found the cause of the mess.
<Hobbsee> currently, we have exceptions for:  ubuntustudio-affecting packages, mythbuntu-affecting packages, and we also have one for Ubuntu Mobile packages (which i accepted, and forgot to mention here, i think.  sorry!)
<ScottK> We do?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> the first two were covered in the recent MOTU meeting
<Hobbsee> one of the meetings recently, anywya
<ScottK> The ubuntustdio and mythbuntu ones were for meta packages that didn't affect Ubuntu, not for regular packages.
<ScottK> Right.
<Hobbsee> correct.  ie, stuff that doesnt affect anything else, but the subprojects
<Hobbsee> the telepathy-gabble is part of mobile stuff as well, so that's why it got uploaded without a uvfe.
<Hobbsee> i have asked the people who made the packages, and who uploaded it to be more careful about checking for bugs afterwards
<ScottK> So what does this UME magic wand cover?
<Hobbsee> "if you want to upload something during a freeze, you should really be checking for bugs created as a result of your uploads.  if you dont have time, then you need to make sure someone else looks at them."
<Hobbsee> "you are listed as the uploader, so you are the last point of contact"
<Hobbsee> not much, most of it is in main.
<ScottK> The telepathy pacakges are not in the catagory of stuff we waived for ubuntustudio and mythbuntu.
<ScottK> Where is this documented?
<proppy> ScottK: That's what debconf suggest, if you choose to "ignore" mysql configuration
<ScottK> proppy: OK.  Last time I never even got the debconf question, so this sounds like an improvement.
<Hobbsee> apparently there are around 20 packages in universe covered by the UME UVFe
<ScottK> Where is this UVFe?
<proppy> ScottK: yep adding dbconfig-common Pre-Depends unlocked the debconf stage
<ScottK> proppy: Good.
<Hobbsee> including telepathy-*, moblin-*, any ume-config packages, bluez-* (within reason, since it touches -desktop too), also, tasks, dates, contacts
<norsetto> linux-headers-generic doesn't exist on sparc, powerpc, lpia and ia64; will it ever?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: What are you reading from?
<zul> norsetto: you should check the kernel.ubuntu.com git to get a better idea
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that in particular was a query with mithrandir.
<norsetto> zul: right
<ScottK> Hobbsee: So there is actual UVFe documented?
<ScottK> is/is no
<zul> Hobbsee: can we get a list as well?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: not publically.  i do have logs of it
<Hobbsee> zul: of?
<zul> which ones are covered by ume
<Hobbsee> zul: the list above was it, although a couple may be missed there.
<zul> ok
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Where is the "Must get a UVFe except when it's inconvenient for some core-dev" rule documented?
* Hobbsee will admit to documentation not being her strong point
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that rule doesnt exit.
<Hobbsee> er, exist
* ScottK is needing some convincing not to quit motu-uvf right now.
<ScottK> If there are secret handshake deals that make the exercise moot.
<ScottK> Why bother?
<Hobbsee> i dont think it is that way
<ScottK> That's certainly what it sounds like.
<geser> @motu-uvf: what are the chances to get an UVFe for firebird2.0 based on this changelog http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/f/firebird2.0/current/changelog ?
<ScottK> UME wanted stuff and decided they got a special exception to the rules.
<Hobbsee> but there are certain packages that we need to have the latest of, as companies develop off those
<Hobbsee> ScottK: the main section was accepted by the ubuntu release team.  i didnt see a reason why the universe version would nto be, on that basis.
<ScottK> Then there is a process to go through and people who are supposed to make a judgement about it.
<Frogzoo> the ubuntu linux-source builds a package for me called kernel-image_2.6... - how to get the build to call the deb linux-image_2.6...?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Right.  So I sit here and argue about a UVFe for a package that has a blanket waiver I know nothing about.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i've already apologised for not telling you about it, because i forgot, and because i didnt realise that it must have been part of the mobile stuff, until i saw the uploader.
<Hobbsee> it did go through the judgement process - hte ubuntu release team accepted it for main.  is it not likely that what holds for main also holds for universe?
<Hobbsee> i'm somewhat surprised that this is even coming up - that universe has a stricter QA control than main?
<zul> it doesnt
<ScottK> It's not a question about stricter QA, it's a question of who's decision it is to make.
<ScottK> If someone had said, "We need X universe packages for UME and we'll fix what we break", I'm sure it'd have been fine.
<Hobbsee> are you really going to make a decision that a group can have a blanket UVFe for main, and not for universe?
<ScottK> The point is that there is no UVFe at this point, just UME devs uploading stuff.
<StevenK> I can see Hobbsee's point, but I can also see ScottK's point.
* Fujitsu also sees both sides.
<Hobbsee> or that there is, from the ubuntu release team for the entire archive, and i forgot to tell you.
<Hobbsee> i can see ScottK's side here too
* Hobbsee wonders if the ubuntu release team trumps motu-uvf
<zul> it probably does
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> I'd like to at least be informed.
<Fujitsu> They do, but probably shouldn't be overriding things like this. At least trying to go through the process would be nice.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: they did - i acked it.  i then forgot to communicate it, unfortunately.
<dholbach> TheMuso: did you register ubuntu-dev-tools (upstream product)?
<Fujitsu> Doesn't a UVFe require two acks?
<dholbach> TheMuso: if so, can you make 'motu' the maintainer?
<Hobbsee> it was more of a "oh, and by the way, we're presuming that you guys wont have a major problem with extending this uvfe to universe"
<Fujitsu> Or am I out of date?
<ScottK> Fujitsu: That's what we've been doing.
<ScottK> That was my next question for Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: if the URT trumps motu-uvf, it had 2 acks - one from me, and one from the guy who proposed it.  the fact that neither of us actually remembered to convey it outside of that conversation is regrettable.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: This isn't helping my motivation.
<Hobbsee> i realise that.
<Hobbsee> what do you honestly expect me to do?
<ScottK> I'm not sure.
<Hobbsee> i cant go back in time, and make sure that change was broadcast.
<ScottK> Understand.
<Hobbsee> by all means, you can continue to blast me - but it doesnt really help you, except for getting your anger out.
<ScottK> How about file a bug that documents it.
<bddebian> That reminds me.  Are we supposed to somehow identify that a sync request is just a revision bump not a new version?
<ScottK> If it's just a revision, just file it as normal to the archive.
<norsetto> bddebian: now I understand why you said good luck with rutilt yesterday
<ScottK> If it's a new version, subscribe motu-uvf instead.
<bddebian> norsetto: :-)
<geser> hi bddebian
<bddebian> ScottK: OK, just wanted to make sure because they have processed one of my removal requests but none of my sync requests.
<bddebian> Hi geser
<zul> norsetto: why do you need the kernel headers for rutilt why not use linux-libc-dev?
* ScottK hasn't had any sync's processed recently either.
<norsetto> bddebian: didn't know there was already a package that failed build; in any case, mine builds ok :-)
<norsetto> zul: let me check
<bddebian> norsetto: Awesome
<Hobbsee> ScottK: bugs get lost.
<ScottK> So that's a no?
<Hobbsee> and as you may have noticed, irc is not a reliable way either, as not everyone is here.
<Hobbsee> i didnt say that.
<ScottK> What do you suggest then?
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking about that.
<Hobbsee> private email works, but it's not public.
<norsetto> zul: would that fix also the ftbfs on sparc, lpia and ia64?
<zul> probably
<geser> Hobbsee, ScottK, zul: what are the chances to get an UVFe for firebird2.0 based on this changelog http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/f/firebird2.0/current/changelog ?
<norsetto> zul: ok, if you sponsor it I will upload a fix :-)
<zul> norsetto: has it been reviewed? beside it might not get to gutsy for some reason
<zul> geser: i would say pretty good
<ScottK> geser: How many of those CVEs are open in the current Ubuntu version?
<norsetto> zul: its in gutsy already; this would be a bug fix only
<geser> !info firebird2.0-clasic gutsy
<geser> !info firebird2.0-classic gutsy
<Hobbsee>  firebird2.0  (2.0.1.12855.ds1-7) unstable; urgency=low is current
<zul> if you subscribe uus then it could possible get done tonight
<ScottK> geser: I'd say file the UVFe.
<norsetto> zul: filing the bug right now
<zul> ok
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Having thought about it a bit, I think that if there is an urgent issue that Ubuntu RM needs to resolve, they certainly have the right and responsibility to act even if a Universe UVFe is technically required.  I believe that in other situations that the Ubuntu RM ought to respect the community processes for Universe.  Does that sound reasonable?
<bddebian> Ubuntu RM?
<ScottK> Release Manager
<bddebian> geser: Did you happen to remove openser from Lucas's list?
<bddebian> ScottK: Ah
<\sh> bddebian, what's up with openser?
<geser> bddebian: no, it's still listed
<bddebian> It needs some work because of some API changes in the new xmlrpc-c
<bddebian> geser: Hmm, I swore it wasn't there last night.. Weird
<StevenK> ScottK: Agreed.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: a) in that, you assume that the release team is all canonical people.  it isnt.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I don't think I assume that.
<Hobbsee> b) so, you're saying that the URT could accept an immediate upload for universe, as it was urgent, but after that they they wouldnt be able to upload again?
<Hobbsee> you do, implicitly, by calling it community processes
<ScottK> RM has non-Canonical participation, but it is not a community process.
<ScottK> The community doesn't vote for RM.
<Hobbsee> this is true, most people are not interested in it.
<Hobbsee> of course, then you get into discussions about "are the canonical people community members too, and if so, and they created the processes, does that make them community processes too?", but i'm happy to leave that one alone.
<ScottK> I agree with you that RM may trump mot-uvf.  The question is when they should.
<ScottK> mot/motu
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<ScottK> I would say that unless there is an urgent need, they should not.
<\sh> I thought Canonical can always overrule any processe, without asking anyone
<ScottK> \sh: Sure.  They can.  They question is should they and how grumpy should I be about it.
<Hobbsee> \sh: i think you have to remember tha tthey are still a bunch of people, and arent about to screw others over jsut for the sake of doing so.
<Hobbsee> \sh: actually, they cant overrule major proceedures - the TB, CC, etc arent canonical-only, nor are they canonical-majorities, i believe
<Mithrandir> but sabdfl can overrule any of those.
<Hobbsee> oh, point.
<bddebian> \sh: Wanna fix openser for me, it's kicking my arse ;-)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: At this point the main thing I think is to document this UME handwave UVFe so we all at least know what the ground rules are.
<Mithrandir> it's not particular to universe or main, though, just like the gnome blanket exception isn't either.
* ScottK says, "What Gnome blanket exception"?
<Mithrandir> GNOME stuff has a standing UVFe.
<Mithrandir> and has at least had since the summer of 2004
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Before my time.
<shriphani> umm how do I help with packaging ?
<\sh> Hobbsee, I have a different view...regarding Ubuntu, Canonical and earning money with it...
<Mithrandir> however, since the UME exception isn't an universe- or main-specific exception, I believe it's firmly in the release team's territory.  However it should have told motu-uvf about it.
<\sh> Hobbsee, so for me it's ok, if someone is uploading packages to the archives without going the normal process
<\sh> bddebian, I had a look at openser last week...that's why I don't touch it ;)
<bddebian> Hehe
<ScottK> Mithrandir: So it's your position that any exception that is not Universe specific is up to the release team?
<Mithrandir> ScottK: it's my position that in deciding distro-wide matters pertaining to a release, the release team would be the team that could grant exceptions, etc, yes.
<Mithrandir> (unless it's a techboard matter or similar, of course.)
<ScottK> OK.
<Hobbsee> else it may as well be called the acting-but-not-really-doing-anything Release Team
<ScottK> How are these release team exceptions documented?
<Hobbsee> Mithrandir: which, presumably, the mobile exception falls under
<Mithrandir> at the moment, they're not, which is probably something somebody should do something about.
<Mithrandir> Hobbsee: yes, I would say so.
<Mithrandir> that ubuntu-mobile currently is mostly in universe is mostly because nobody has written the MIRs yet.
<Hobbsee> right
<StevenK> I suspecting that will change before release?
<Mithrandir> StevenK: that's a goal, yes.
<Mithrandir> but I'd rather actually do the MIRs than just talking to pitti and getting him to mass-approve it.
<Mithrandir> though, we haven't yet decided completely what 7.10 should look like from an UME PoV.  It might just be mostly a useful development snapshot rather than something usable for end-users.
* StevenK nods.
<StevenK> dholbach: Can I remove the full stop from the description of u-d-t?
<StevenK> dholbach: The title in Firefox is "Useful tools for Ubuntu developers. in Launchpad - Mozilla Firefox"
<dholbach> StevenK: sure
<dholbach> StevenK: can you change the maintainer of ubuntu-dev-tools in LP to 'motu'?
<dholbach> I didn't find the right knob for that
<StevenK> I can't even find the right knob to remove the full stop
<dholbach> I think it's because themuso registered it
<dholbach> somebody has the full control over it and should give it to 'motu'
<StevenK> TheMuso: Can you please remove the full stop from the description of ubuntu-dev-tools, and hand over control of it to motu?
<StevenK> dholbach: u-d-t commited and pushed
<dholbach> StevenK: ROCK!
<StevenK> Oh, drat.
* StevenK adds the bug to u-d-t's changelog.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'd appreciate it if you would get with Mithrandir and document however you decide is best the release team exceptions that exist.  Until that's done, I really don't know what to consider saying no to.
* ScottK isn't going to waste a bunch of time again on stuff that has an exception.
<norsetto> StevenK: HEAVY ROCK!
<Hobbsee> ScottK: fair enough.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: but the physics assignment takes precedence, and tonight's discussion hasnt really helped that
* Hobbsee may drop off irc for a few days
<ScottK> Understand.
<bddebian> do be do be doooo
* Hobbsee is working an insane number of hours, and attempting to catch up on uni.
<Hobbsee> so, if ubuntu stuff becomes unproductive and/or unpleasant, that's likely to be the first thing that i'll stop doing.
<Hobbsee> so, see you.  i'm off to do this physics assignment.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: But uni's been unpleasant for weeks now .... :-P
<Hobbsee> true that
* Hobbsee doesnt have to keep copping crap for stuff she doesnt get paid for, incidently.
<Hobbsee> nor am i bound to get stuff done in certain timeframes
<Hobbsee> nor do i particularly appreciate infinitums (?).
* Hobbsee --> gone.
<StevenK> infinitum is infinity in Latin, I suspect she means ultimatium.
* ScottK too.
* bddebian 3
<Mithrandir> ScottK: people shouldn't be filing exception requests for things that have standing exceptions, so if anybody did, I apologise for that.
<StevenK> dholbach, norsetto: devscripts and u-d-t uploaded.
<ScottK> Mithrandir: That's what happened on some telepathy packages and neither the upstream, the requestor, nor motu-uvf knew there was an exception.
<Mithrandir> upstream shouldn't ever need to know.
<ScottK> Right, just saying.
<dholbach> StevenK: thanks a lot
<\sh> Mithrandir, I thought gnome has always those exceptions...and that is known to anyone, just because gnome has at least the same release time cycle
<ScottK> Mithrandir: The problem here is that the person requesting the exception was a MOTU hopeful interested in Telepathy.  Not anyone working (AFAIK) on UME.
<Mithrandir> \sh: yes, and telepathy is part of gnome-mobile, which UME builds on.
<\sh> Mithrandir, so everything is fine, no discussion needed :)
<Mithrandir> ScottK: this just looks like a honest mistake to me and while it has uncovered some bits we should take care of, it doesn't appear to be a big deal to me.
* ScottK would mostly really like to see these exceptions documented so this doesn't happen again.
<ScottK> Mithrandir: No problem.  I'm just going to leave UVFe's alone until I know what the exceptions are so I don't waste my time again.
<Mithrandir> sure, just saying that having it documented doesn't automatically fix the problem
<Mithrandir> oh well.  Dogwalk. :-)
<ScottK> Mithrandir: Having it documented is a great step forward from (from the perspective of motu-uvf) having some unknown set of packages for which an exception exists.
<dholbach> see you tomorrow, guys!
<bddebian> Later dholbach
<bddebian> Gah, WTF is up with the wiki?
<dholbach> bddebian: what do you mean?
<bddebian> I'm logging on a new PC and it's trying to save my preferences and it just keeps loading... :-(
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bddebian> Heya DarkSun88
<DarkSun88> Hi bddebian, how are you?
<bddebian> OK thanks, yourself?
<DarkSun88> Well, thanks.
<norsetto> zul: still around? I have an answer to your question on bug 138904. Is there any way for me to check beforehand?
<zul> possibly get access to something like a ppc and test it?
<norsetto> anyone around with a spare ppc?
<geser> bigon: do you know if other pam modules would also benefit from a rebuild with pam 0.99?
<bigon> geser: no sorry, I don't
<zul> geser: better ask keescook
<mdomsch> greetings, I'm having a packaging problem I hope someone can help me with
<mdomsch> I'm packaging DKMS, it's in REVU already
<mdomsch> the deb contains two files, /etc/kernel/{prerm,postinst}.d/dkms
<Baby> what's DKMS? :)
<zul> hi mdomsch
<mdomsch> which are present in the deb per dpkg-deb -c
<mdomsch> however, after the install with 'dpkg -i', they aren't on the file system
<mdomsch> Baby, "Dynamic Kernel Module Support" - http://linux.dell.com/dkms
<mdomsch> zul, greets
<mdomsch> I've been looking for a few hours trying to see why those two files (and only those two that I can tell) aren't getting laid down on the fs
<zul> mdomsch: i can have a look in a little bit
<mdomsch> zul, I'd appreciate it
<mdomsch> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=228 is new enough to demonstrate the problem
<keescook> geser: they might, but afaiu, only modules that use newer interfaces would benefit.
<keescook> (and which those are, I'm not sure.)
<geser> keescook: should they all still be rebuild or only those where we know that they benefit? this way one could test if they still build with the new pam
<keescook> geser: they should all still rebuild (since the "old" library calls are still all supported).  It wouldn't hurt to test-build them, but requiring a rebuild shouldn't be needed.
<geser> ok
<geser> keescook: is there any easy way to check if a pam module also supports the newer interfaces and would benefit from a rebuild?
<Whoopie> keescook: thanks a lot for updating PAM. now, some out-of-Ubuntu PAM modules can be built successfully.
<keescook> geser: the only way I know of is to look at the source and see if it explicitly tests for the 0.99 version.
<keescook> Whoopie: you're welcome, though Debian deserves the credit.  ;)
<Whoopie> keescook: ok, thanks Debian. ;)
<keescook> :)
<Baby> :)
<Whoopie> but seriously, looking at the changelog, this was not an easy task.
<Ursinha> hi all
<geser> bigon: do you know what's the difference between libpam-keyring and libpam-gnome-keyring? From the description they seem to do the same.
<bigon> geser: libpam-gnome-keyring comes from the gnome-keyring project, libpam-keyring was written by a 3rd party developer, I will ask the removing of libpam-keyring for gutsy+1 (i'm the debian maintainer if it)
<Nafallo> bigon: why not now?
<bigon> Nafallo: because we are in feature freeze? I'm not it can be done so late in the dev process
<bigon> sure*
<Nafallo> hmm, is it a feature to not have that package then?
<\sh> bigon, when I'm correct, there is no package which depends on libpam-keyring, right?
<bigon> \sh: right
<\sh> bigon, so using libpam-gnome-keyring will be  the better alternative then libpam-keyring, file a removal request with all rational...and then it's ok...
<\sh> removing something which is not needed by anything is not a feature
<bigon> \sh: ok
<\sh> bigon, you are the debian maintainer, so you need to be sure it's the best thing we can do
<bigon> \sh: well upstream seems dead and nobody has ever made an audit... and the gnome-keyring pam module seems to do this way better..
<\sh> bigon, so file a removal request..we don't need dead sources ,-)
<geser> \sh: we have already enough? :)
<alvinc> \sh:  have you been in touch with siretart regarding FAI in the last week?
<\sh> alvinc, nope..he didn't ping me
<\sh> geser, I think so, when I see lucas list of brokeness
* \sh is BRB
<alvinc> \sh:  I was hoping to work on FAI a bit.  The version in feisty kicks out quite a few errors, most of which look pretty easy to resolve
<\sh> re
<\sh> alvinc, do you have a short list of errors? :)
<alvinc> \sh:  I am hoping to migrate my workplace over to Ubuntu from the other distros we have in-house.  For this I need FAI to work cleanly.
<alvinc> \sh:  Oh, quite a few.  :)  Portmapper hangs on startup, one of the scripts is kicking errors with "[" in the stderr log (usually indicative of running /bin/sh on a bash script) and other seemingly simple things
<alvinc> \sh:  I was thinking to pull down the latest FAI and build it out.  But if I do that, then I think I should contribute it back.
<alvinc> \sh:  I'd rather not be making a lot of site-specific hacks and such
<\sh> alvinc, ugg...portmapper has nothing to do with FAI, it's just a depends for the later nfs import of nfsroot on the clients...so portmapper is something strange
<alvinc> \sh:  Yeah, that's what I was thinking as well
<alvinc> \sh:  NFS protocol junk.  Still, some comments in the /etc/fai/*.conf files might be useful.  :)
<\sh> alvinc, about portmap...do you see the hang up when you setup a normal nfs server  and mount some nfsshares from a client?
<alvinc> no sir, I don't
<alvinc> nfs-kernel-server and fai-quickstart is all
<\sh> alvinc, Edubuntu (say ogra) are using NFS extensivly afaik
<siretart> alvinc: sorry, I haven't done a lot of fai work this weekend either. :(
<siretart> I hope I get to that this week
<alvinc> \sh:  nod.  i was hoping to work on it with you guys?
<alvinc> \sh:  I need a motu mentor too, by the way.  :)
<\sh> alvinc, /me is just a contributor as you...:)
<norsetto> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-dev-tools_0.5_all.deb
<norsetto> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/requestsync', which is also in package devscripts
<norsetto> anyone working on this?
<bigon> is someone could confirm this bug #138964 (and subscribe archive admin)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138964 in pam-keyring "Please remove pam-keyring from the archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138964
<\sh> alvinc, so try to setup a plain normal nfs server with some exports, and do some nfs mounts from a client...
<\sh> alvinc, u should use udp ;) which is the default
<alvinc> \sh and siretart:  Is there a Launchpad team for FAI?
<\sh> alvinc, nope..fai team is on irc.debian.org #fai :)
<alvinc> \sh:  confirming the behaviour now, stand by
<\sh> alvinc, thomas lange (aka MrFai) is always happy when people come by to support fai :)
<alvinc> \sh:  how is the collaboration between debian and ubuntu on FAI?  pretty tight?
<alvinc> \sh:  the behaviours between the two aren't the same, you see.  The same version of FAI on etch using a feisty mirror works cleanly.  That version on feisty gives...  errors.  :)
<\sh> alvinc, regarding siretart and me (I'm using FAI at work extensively) very good :)
<alvinc> \sh:  lol!
<alvinc> \sh:  I want to migrate our platforms off of ks/anaconda/fedora to fai/ubuntu
<\sh> alvinc, I know the fai maintainer personally and well, we do a lot together regarding fai :)
<alvinc> \sh:  the ability to manage local repositories is a huge win, i think
<\sh> alvinc, why not fedora with fai?
<alvinc> \sh:  i don't like yum.  :)
<\sh> alvinc, so use smart :)
<alvinc> \sh:  you're the second person today who has mentioned that to me.  i really need to check it out.  rofl
<\sh> alvinc, I'm installing sles9 and ubuntu with fai at work...it's nice :)
<siretart> alvinc: not yet. we could create one, though
<alvinc> \sh:  if i could get ubuntu, centos, and fedora to all use fai...  that could be a good thing
<alvinc> siretart:  i think that would be really cool
<siretart> \sh: would you join a fai team as well?
<siretart> \sh: the team would be mainly for code branches and ppa
<\sh> siretart, if we get thomas to work as well, what I don't think he is doing, why not...
<Nafallo> yum install apt-get? ;-)
<Ursinha> Nafallo, hahahahaahh :)
<Nafallo> Ursinha: does work! :-)
<\sh> siretart, when we push our changes directly to thomas, he's glad to add them in debian, too...you know that :)
<Ursinha> Nafallo, i know! have done this once :p
<siretart> \sh: err, yes. indeed
<siretart> \sh: so you don't think we'd need a launchpad team?
<\sh> siretart, honestly no...and regarding ubuntus way of not using fai or supporting it, there is no need...
<Nafallo> siretart: ask maswan if he would join in that case ;-)
<alvinc> \sh:  i wonder how to change that perception.....
<alvinc> \sh:  i know some guys who might work on it
<\sh> alvinc, fai is very special...and not many people are using or working with fai...only the hardcore people ;)
<\sh> like maswan or siretart or some xen experts
<alvinc> \sh:  i'm honestly kind of surprised at that
<alvinc> \sh:  the beauty of kickstart, i think, is that it can be complete http based.  but it's sloppier by far, from what i have noticed
<siretart> alvinc: you seriously think a lp group would make the guys you are talking about work on fai for ubuntu?
<\sh> alvinc, you know, people are tired of learning shell and perl...I'm the only one in my company who is doing fai and can read shell and perl perfectly :)
<alvinc> siretart:  i'm sending a couple of guys some e-mail right now.  :)
<siretart> great!
<alvinc> \sh:  around my area, shell and perl are a must
<alvinc> \sh:  but then, i'm in silicon valley
<\sh> alvinc, fai is very canonical, regarding support of distros...you can do what every you want withit, when you know how...and regarding the situation of documentation, it's very difficult to know what you can do with fai
<alvinc> \sh:  i had noticed that.  i think there would be value in cleaning up those parts
<alvinc> \sh:  not everyone likes to look at changelists or disassemble big scripts
<alvinc> \sh:  Although, honestly, Solaris Jumpstart had the same problem at the beginning
<alvinc> \sh:  But the value of it caught on
<alvinc> \sh:  a lot of companies in my area really want automatic provisioning
<\sh> alvinc, ah.....thomas used fai to guide jumpstart ;)
<alvinc> \sh:  lol.  I thought I saw some similarities.  :)
<alvinc> \sh:  I wrote the Jumpstart examples in the Solaris Implementation textbook, back in 1993
<alvinc> \sh:  oops.  it was published in 95.  but we did it in 93.  http://www.amazon.com/Solaris-Implementation-Guide-System-Administrators/dp/0133533506/ref=sr_1_1/103-0834914-3295800?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1189540384&sr=1-1
<\sh> alvinc, but seriously, fai is just one stone of the wall to deal with in a datacenter environment...Thomas is always telling the people: "Just install FAI and plug your install clients in, it works" which is mostly correct, but for big datacenter environments you want "ITIL" ;) and some of the things ITIL needs is a CMDB and this cmdb can be filed and used with and by FAI...
<\sh> s/filed/filled/
<alvinc> \sh:  i'm not up on ITIL, honestly.  but integration with change management db doesn't sound too hard to me
<alvinc> \sh:  just need to pretty-fy some things, i think
<alvinc> \sh:  custom kickstarts are a huge horrid mess to sift through
<alvinc> \sh:  FAI has a structure, which lends well to version control (cmdb stuff again)
<alvinc> \sh:  we were able to deploy entire environments, with the FAI configs being part and parcel of each software release
<alvinc> \sh:  if your company makes deb packages, that is
<alvinc> \sh:  we generated both deb and rpm
<alvinc> \sh:  the FAI method was much cleaner in use than the kickstart method
<alvinc> \sh:  although FAI had a bigger learning curve, due to the availability of GUI-based kickstart things
<alvinc> \sh:  But still, kickstart was a pain to do with vi.  :)
<\sh> alvinc, as I said,I'm using fai for ubuntu (which is easy) and sles9...for sles9 and ubuntu packages I'm using opensuse buildservice sourcecode and build packages which are automatically synced in our package repositories (rpm-md for rpm packages, and apt repos for debian/ubuntu)...and using the cmdb to get all the data for the machine I need by installtime :)
<alvinc> \sh:  what's your opinion of pros and cons of rpm/yum versus deb/apt?
<alvinc> \sh:  i have to admit, i am pretty biased toward apt
<\sh> alvinc, I'm pragmatic guy..what works is being used..
<\sh> alvinc, for rpm based distros I'm using yum or smart, because it just works..I want to deliver packages from http-services, have rpm-md repo, voila...
<\sh> alvinc, apt4rpm didn't work for me, because it couldn't be compiled on our sles9..
<alvinc> \sh:  nod.  But you support both methods at your shop, right?  Which is easier to administer, and which is easier to use?
<\sh> alvinc, well, using the opensuse buildservice there is no work anymore :)
<\sh> alvinc, opensuse build service can create all types of repos you need, for debian packages it creates apt-gettable repos, for rpm based, you decide what you want, rpm-md or  zypper(yast) repos
<\sh> alvinc, and when you don't use the buildservice inhouse, a rpm-md repo is just a "createrepo" call away..
<\sh> alvinc, most of the time it's easier to create the rpm repos, then the debian repos
<\sh> alvinc, regarding source package building (means debian/ dir creation and filling in, and rpm spec file writing) it's something a good admin should know how to do it..
<alvinc> \sh:  honestly, i have built more rpms myself than debs
<alvinc> \sh:  but i'm definitely become a huge fan of apt
<\sh> alvinc, I don't make any difference anymore...I packaged for redhat when I worked there, I packaged for debian for my private opensource tools and I'm packaging for opensuse some packages and I'm packaging for ubuntu in general...
<\sh> alvinc, actually I'm a prostitute of the IT business...that's our common saying in our company...we do what we need to do, at least we get money for it :)
<alvinc> \sh:  nod.  i am hoping to convert our business to a packaging method, rather than bombing tarballs on machines
<\sh> alvinc, if you care about fai in ubuntu or in general, please join #fai@irc.debian.org :) I'm happy to see you there :)
<alvinc> :)
* \sh needs to fold some underwear, before my better half comes home :)
<alvinc> \sh:  !!!!!
<alvinc> just kidding
<\sh> she'll kill me, when I'm not doing my housework :)
<proppy> hi
<jussi01> hi proppy
<norsetto> hello proppy
<proppy> norsetto: I was wondering, since I saw you working (great) on poker-network bugs
<proppy> norsetto: do you review bugs like these on a daily basis ?
<norsetto> proppy: all the people here do
<proppy> nice
<proppy> just to know about the process,
<proppy> did you choose this bug by yourself, or were you kinda assigned to it
<proppy> ?
<norsetto> proppy: well, that was a mix really :-)
<norsetto> proppy: most of the people here are volunteers, they choose to do what they want mainly
<ScottK> proppy: Virtually all of us here are volunteers and not paid for this, so it's pretty much work on what you feel like.  It's hard to order volunteers around.
<norsetto> proppy: not that scottK is not trying hard .....
* norsetto hides in the corner
<proppy> :)
* ScottK makes suggestions, but has no actual authority at all.  The fact that sometimes people listen is nice.
<proppy> Maybe ordering volunteers around is not that bad, at least in the begenning
<proppy> for learning I mean
<ajmitch> then you can start to lose volunteers if you order them around too much :)
<norsetto> proppy: indeed, and when scottk is asking something, he has good reasons to do so
<proppy> ajmitch: Just stop ordering when they are autonomous
<norsetto> proppy: heck, then they start to be dangerous, like me ;-)
<bddebian> What if we are forever helpless? :-)
* ScottK is still waiting for norsetto's MOTU application.
<proppy> dangerous autonomous person
<norsetto> bddebian: hopeless
<norsetto> bddebian: no sorry, hopefull, dunno why I always mix them up....
<ScottK> norsetto: Any interest in bailing me out of a problem again?
<norsetto> ScottK: if I can
<bddebian> norsetto: Well you are hopeful, I am hopeless :-)
<ScottK> bddebian is old and grumpy.  Ignore his protestations of hopelessness.
<bddebian> hehe
<ScottK> norsetto: Would you have a look at how to get dpatch integrate the dkim-milter package in Gutsy.
<ScottK> norsetto: I have some patches from a later release I want to integrate, but their build system and dpatch in combination are kicking my butt right now.
* ajmitch has some stuff he needs to update asap
<ajmitch> except that ScottK can't really order me around on those
<flohack> Hey! Can someone please help me out getting a new Universe package for Ubuntu on track? The source package builds fine, but when trying to build the binary package with pbuilder, the result always is an empty package. I suspect that make install does not place all the file in the correct direcory, but I don't know how to debug the problem.
<norsetto> proppy: watch scottk and learn, thats how you make them do it and make them happy to do it ;-)
<ajmitch> easy way when using pbuilder, is to capture the logfile, and use export DH_VERBOSE="1" in debian/rules
<ajmitch> which gives you detailed info of what every debhelper tool is doing
<norsetto> scottk: I can certainly put my nose in it (big nose, dunno if you noticed....)
<flohack> ajmitch: that's nice, I'll try that and report back...cheers!
<proppy> norsetto: When someone is really good at it, he has different method for different minded people :)
<jussi01> Heya lads, (and ladies), trying to build something in pbuilder, but getting a load of 404's. on several different mirrors. anyone else geting this?
<ScottK> jussi01: Not me.
<flohack> ajmitch: gosh it even tells you about DH_VERBOSE in the debian/rules header...I should get more sleep :-)
<geser> jussi01: outdated package list in pbuilder? tried updating it?
<jussi01> geser: good point....
<flohack> jussi01: you can update like this: 'sudo pbuilder update --override-config --othermirror "deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse|deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main universe multiverse"'
<norsetto> ScottK: you mean dkim-milter_1.2.0.dfsg-1ubuntu2 ?
<flohack> jussi01: where the string in othermirror are the new repositories
<ScottK> norsetto: Yes.
<jussi01> its all god.  :)
<jussi01> good
<norsetto> scottK: where do you have the patches?
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> :)
<ScottK> norsetto: I have a couple so far, but am still grovelling through the 2.0 upgrades to make sure I get all the good ones.
<norsetto> jussi01: hey, don't call bddebian name without reasons .....
<ScottK> norsetto: I can point you at one or two if you want to test...
<norsetto> ScottK: yes, pls
<ScottK> norsetto: Digging up a url now.
<ScottK> norsetto: Here's one: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/download.php?group_id=139420&atid=744360&file_id=237221&aid=1754893
<ubotu> Gaim bug 1754893 "Slight reader/writer lock bug" [Pri: 3,Closed accepted] 
<ScottK2> norsetto: Did you get the link to the patch?  I just had a power hit.
<flohack> ajmitch: Seems my make installs copies to the correct directory '/tmp/buildd/ktikz-0.4/debian/usr'. Nevertheless the package is empty. I think a debhelper script is missing in debian/rules. I'm new to debian package, so unfortunately I have no clue...any ideas? You can have a look at the relevant log snippet here: http://pastebin.com/d28c7fe27
<norsetto> ScottKs: its taking forever to download this .....
<ScottK2> norsetto: Let me get you a better link
<ajmitch> # Add here commands to install the package into debian/ktikz.
<ScottK2> norsetto: How about
<ScottK2> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1754893&group_id=139420&atid=744360
<ubotu> Gaim bug 1754893 "Slight reader/writer lock bug" [Pri: 3,Closed accepted] 
<ajmitch> note that the ktizk is missing from the installation path you mentioned
<ajmitch> make install is getting called with PREFIX instead of DESTDIR as well, which can cause some interesting issues
<ScottK2> Oddly enough that's the right name for the patch, but the wrong project.
<norsetto> ScottK2: got it
<flohack> ok...got that from another package, obviously a bad idea...my line is: $(MAKE) install PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/$(package)/usr
<ScottK2> norsetto: Great.
<ajmitch> the prefix shouldn't need to eb changed, but use $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/ktizk
<flohack> should it be $(MAKE) install PREFIX=$(DESTDIR)/usr
<ajmitch> no, don't set PREFIX, set DESTDIR
<flohack> I'm not sure the makefile generated by qmake honours DESTDIR?
<flohack> I'll have a look...
<ajmitch> it may not, if qmake is annoyingly broken
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I suppose something from Multiverse wouldn't be good in a PPA
<ScottK2> Heya LaserJock.
<LaserJock> hi guys
<norsetto> Scott2: you want to use dpatch?
<ajmitch> flohack: $(MAKE) install PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/$(package)/usr wouldn't work if $package wasn't set
<flohack> HUH...it doesn't even honour PREFIX...as it seems
<flohack> ok...you have to pass it to qmake...not to make
<proppy> goodnight
<superm1> _MMA_, got a sec?
<flohack> $package seems to be set when looking at the logs
<_MMA_> sure
<superm1> _MMA_, someone was requesting us to add the ability to install into an ubuntustudio-desktop meta from mythbuntu-control-centre
<ScottK2> norsetto: I mostly want to add patches.  Dpatch is what I'd have guessed would be best, but I'm flexible.
<superm1> wanted to see what you thought about that
<norsetto> Scottk2: np for me, I quite like dpatch
<flohack> ajmitch: the notion of DESTDIR does not seem to exists in qmake...have to use PREFIX...which value would be correct? Can it be correct at all? What if CURDIR changes between the calls to qmake and make (probably doesn't i suppose)
<_MMA_> superm1: Thats fine with me. Have you looked through the package list? Its really just a striped-down ubuntu-desktop with our art. I just wonder why? :)
<superm1> no rt kernel or anything _MMA_ ?
<LaserJock> _MMA_: because it's cool!!
<_MMA_> :D
<LaserJock> just call it mythstudio ;-)
<_MMA_> superm1: Well installed from the repos it wont pull a kernel.
<superm1> _MMA_, is the kernel not in the repos?
<_MMA_> 'tis but -rt isnt set as a depend.
<LaserJock> man I hate time zones
<LaserJock> why can't we all be awake at the same time?
<superm1> _MMA_, hm okay.  well so if the meta just pulls your artwork, how do we decide whose goes active :)
<_MMA_> superm1: PM.
<superm1> k
<flohack> Can someone please tell me how the correct way of specifying LOGNAME for building with pbuilder is, because I keep getting warnings like: 'debian: warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (1234)'
<geser> flohack: that's normal and you can ignore it
<flohack> geser: I see...thanks!
<norsetto> Scottk: done
<ScottK> norsetto: Cool.
<flohack> ajmitch: 'qmake-qt4 PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/ktikz/usr' for the configure target seems to du the trick...thanks for your help!
<ScottK> Beyond adding dpatch to build-depends did you have to do anything outside debian/rules?
<norsetto> Scottk:no
<ScottK> norsetto: Would you mind emailing it to me or pastebining it?
<norsetto> the debdiff?
<norsetto> ScottK: the debdiff?
<ScottK> Yes please.
<norsetto> ok, let me change the changelog too then
<norsetto> ScottK: email on its way ....
<ScottK> norsetto: Thanks.
<norsetto> ScottK: np, hope it helps
<ScottK> I'm sure it will.  I do OK at debian/rules, but fundamentally I'm a Python programmer, not a C programmer, so the make stuff throws me sometimes.
<norsetto> scottK: I asked my wife to buy me a python book for xmas ;-)
<norsetto> scottK: I hope she understood its a book I want .....
<ScottK> norsetto: Depending on her tastes she probably does NOT want to visit python.com.  Python.org is the Python language site.  FYI.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Thanks again.
<norsetto> scottK: sure, see u tomorrow (ps. I asked for the o'reilly book, is it any good?)
<ScottK> There are several.  They are all good.
<ScottK> Learning Python is a good place to start and then Python in a Nutshell for daily reference.
<norsetto> ScottK: ok, thanks, then there is you I can flood with questions :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-12
<ryanakca> Hmm. I submitted a debdiff fixing bashisms (which rendered the package useless, the app wouldn't run) to Debian, but the Debian maintainer is going to apply the debdiff to a new version of said packages, and upload it (current version: 2.0.8, new version: 2.0.10).  I assume I can't merge it from debian if it's a new version?
<ryanakca> debian bug 439075
<Ubotu> Debian bug 439075 in bzflag "BZFlag: Bashisms in debian/rules" [Normal,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/439075
<ScottK> Not without a UVFe.
* jmg hates this bash -> dash stuff
<LaserJock> you can apply the patch to the current Ubuntu package and note in the changelog that next time we can drop the diff
<ryanakca> bug 132587
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 132587 in bzflag "bzflag includes source makefiles and empty directories, no fonts included" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132587
<jmg> why use dash on debian/rules?
<ryanakca> because it's built using dash
<jmg> but why?
<LaserJock> because dash is the system shell
<jmg> i thought it was only a concern in the initrd?
<LaserJock> no
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<jmg> why would you use dash as the system shell outside the initrd?
<LaserJock> dash is the shell for all system processes
<jmg> or d-i
<LaserJock> because it's faster
<LaserJock> and lighter
<jmg> and stupider
<LaserJock> and we don't need bash to run simple shell scripts
<LaserJock> it's not stupid
<jmg> dumber
<LaserJock> no
<ryanakca> ok. So... do I UVF or just apply debdiff and add to changelog?
<LaserJock> it's just not bash
<jmg> sounds like creating a lot of work
<jmg> whats the actual, measurable gain
<jmg> from switching to dash
<jmg> ie, where are the numbers
<ajmitch> jmg: it's been in use since edgy (iirc)
<LaserJock> it's forcing people to fix incorrect shell scripts
<jmg> LaserJock: but they arent incorrect - dash just isnt bash
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> they are buggy
<TheMuso> More posix compliant is a good t hing
<ajmitch> jmg: yes they are incorrect, they are using /bin/sh & expecting bash
<jmg> ajmitch: ah i see, that is a bug
<LaserJock> it's only a problem when people write bash scripts and don't say they are bash scripts
<jmg> got it
<LaserJock> if people do /bin/bash it's fine
<ajmitch> a good deal of the "upstart is so much faster" hype came from using dash instead of bash
<ryanakca> jmg: I wouldn't think so, in my mind, if it's a bash script, then "#!/bin/bash"
<LaserJock> ryanakca: if it's not a new upstream version then it doesn't need a UVFe
<jmg> ajmitch: but wasnt that just hype
<jmg> how much faster is it?
<ajmitch> jmg: boot times were measurably faster - upstart itself wasn't the gai
<ajmitch> s/gai/gain/
<ryanakca> LaserJock: ok
<ajmitch> since it's still using the same init scripts
* ajmitch doesn't have the numbers on hand
<LaserJock> if it was fully upstart it should be faster?
<LaserJock> i.e. not in sysv compat mode
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes, because things wouldn't block on each other the way they do now
<LaserJock> right
<ajmitch> not sure how much faster, but it should be possible
<ajmitch> rather than just tweaking the numbers in /etc/rc2.d
<ajmitch> it'd allow a lot more flexibility as well
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch thinks that bug 139009 may not really be a firefox problem :)
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139009 in firefox "php script won't open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139009
<LaserJock> that is a bit funky
<ajmitch> that's a broken web server configuration
<jmg> yes
<ryanakca> Hmm.. what happens if the debian maintainer includes his debian/ dir in the svn/sources/.tar.gz ?
<ryanakca> is it "policy" complient/etc? (since he's the maintainer) or not?
<LaserJock> policy? we don't need no stinkin' policy! :-)
<ajmitch> shh
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Minimum diff from Debian is the policy, so leave it.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: just let everyone upload what they want then? :)
<LaserJock> heck yeah
<ajmitch> this is free software, you shouldn't need to be in an exclusive team to upload!
<LaserJock> first one gets the changelog entry
<LaserJock> hmm, I thought FLOSS people were into being elitists :/
<ajmitch> why, I reckon that there's no problem with shoving checkinstalled packages into the archive, do you?
<ScottK2> We already have a not written down secret list of packages that don't need a UVFe, so why not.  It's the next logical step.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: if it installs for one person it should install for everybody else, right?
<ajmitch> ScottK2: do you mean the gnome packages, or something else?
<ScottK2> ajmitch: There's a list of excepted packages needing the latest crack for UME.
<ajmitch> right, that's expected
<ScottK2> The list isn't actually written down.
<ScottK2> Except a bunch of them are in Universe.
<ajmitch> we had the same thing with kde4 packages in the last release
<ScottK2> Right.
<ryanakca> ScottK2: okies
<ScottK2> Those you can tell which they are.
<ajmitch> not holding up the work of other teams is a good thing
* ScottK2 wasted a bunch of time saying no to a UVFe on a package that none of us knew didn't need one.
* ScottK2 doesn't mind, just wants a list.
<ajmitch> zul can tell you that we frequently just ignored his uploads which didn't have formal exceptions
<ajmitch> & just let them go through, since xen is sort of important to a couple of people
<ajmitch> that reminds me, I should look at getting the exception for zope2.10 :)
<ajmitch> though I probably won't be allowed to have plone 3.0
<ScottK2> Sure.  Just give me a list of stuff not to waste my time on.
<ajmitch> ScottK2: but I don't have a blanket exception for zope stuff from on high
* ajmitch does have an exception for samba which needs to be uploaded tonight
* ScottK2 is still pretty grumpy about it.
<ajmitch> I couldn't tell
<ScottK2> Heh.
<ajmitch> so who filed the uvf exception, without knowing that they already had one?
* LaserJock imagines a bright light and a voice from above ... "Andrew! I bless thy zope packages, for thou is the most excellent Lord of the Plone" ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I haven't touched it for gutsy
<ScottK2> It was bigon.  He works on telepathy as a volunteer and didn't know UME had a blanke exception.
<ajmitch> so I hardly rank as even lowly minion of the plone
<ajmitch> aha
* ScottK2 basically said to fix the regression from the previous load and not sync.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: and here I thought it was just because it was perfect ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: more that it's been kept as close to debian as possible, so autosyncs handled everything
<ScottK2> Only to be told after 2 days of discussion, never mind ther's an exceptions.
* ajmitch is surprised that it'd take 2 days of discussion
<ScottK2> Well no one involved in the actual discussion knew about the exception.
<ScottK2> Upstream didn't want to bother with a patch.
<ajmitch> seems like universe is far stricter about UVF exceptions at times
<ScottK2> There are 5 people on the team, you only need to convince 2.
<ScottK2> My view was that the last release had a major regression, so taking the regression fix + other stuff wasn't a good bet.
<ajmitch> I've got exceptions for main by convincing 1 person on irc, based on the upstream changelog
<LaserJock> yep
<ScottK2> Sure.  I got one for clamav a week before Feisty released in Universe.  It all depends.
<ajmitch> for feisty we had a few implicit exceptions
<ajmitch> though we did have the same UVF team for both edgy & feisty
<TheMuso> Argh! If theres one thing I don't like about X/GNOME compared to Windows, its that you have to keep the app open that you are copying test from.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<chillywi1ly> whaddup?
<bddebian> d00d.. :-)
<bluefoxicy> ugh the new deskbar behavior is horrible.
<bddebian> So fix it
<bluefoxicy> it doesn't pop out below the icon anymore, it brings up a whole new window :|
<azeem> does it send mail yet?
<jmg> hows katapult looking these days?
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: @ 11.34am local time, you're correct.
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: of course, those who have the power to upload to main are slightly more trusted than those in universe, by definition - and are unlikely to propose bad/untested packages.
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: we'd hope that we could trust everyone for universe
<LongPointyStick> well we'd hope that, yes.
<ajmitch> we'd hope that they'd at least be trusted enough for an approval via irc
<ajmitch> ie, not even a "upload whatever"
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: i'd like to be able to do that.  and we could, really.  but some people are dissatisfied without a paper trail, and it makes things harder to track
<ajmitch> I would say that it could be like that for the next release, but it'll be an LTS release & everyone will want to freeze as soon as possible
<LongPointyStick> well, that's my 'plan'. either for that, or hardy+1.  whether i get to implemetn said plan, who knows...
<ajmitch> whether you get to?
<ajmitch> you mean going back to how things were in previous releases? :)
<bddebian> A free for all? :-)
<ajmitch> not that far back
<ajmitch> just giving informal approval on irc
<bddebian> :)
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: well, my thought is that all MOTU's should be capable of deciding whether a package should go in or not
<bddebian> Except that we can't sync so we are still reliant on -archive
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: good luck with that one
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: I know you'll come up against some opposition there
<bddebian> OK has ip_nat.h been deprecated in the 2.6 kernels?
<ajmitch> bddebian: why do you think that?
<azeem> bddebian: don't look at your Hurd partition for that kinda stuff, dude
<bddebian> hah
<bddebian> Because I don't see it in any packages except libuclib and xen-headers-foo
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: true that
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: i can dream :P
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: we've been discussing this for awhile, sadly
<ajmitch> but it seems like whoever's in the current uvf team sets the rules
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: i dont think anyone sets the rules much, and the MC doesnt seem to either.
<LongPointyStick> so there are adhoc rules
<LongPointyStick> maybe dholbach will fix it all
<bddebian> I was going to say that :-)
<LongPointyStick> i dont really know how much of this is worht fixing, either
<LongPointyStick> seeing as people will just upload whatever, to some extent
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: no, the uvf team chooses what it will approve, and how many approvals it needs
<ajmitch> there was an agreement that the MC wasn't to make any decisions like that
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: right.
<ajmitch> at the moment the MC is just a nice mailing list to discuss & vote on applications
<ajmitch> changing procedures & policy every release does get a little tedious
<LongPointyStick> this is true
<LongPointyStick> of course, the release team is changing too, which makes it all more difficult
<ajmitch> so currently the only way to change such things is at the motu meetings which noone wants to go to
<ajmitch> in what way is the release team changing?
<TheMuso> That reminds me...
<bddebian> I want to go to them, I just keep missing them :-(
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: the people are changing, etc.
<bddebian> yeah, it's not as much "fun" lately :-(
<LongPointyStick> (in that Mithrandir isnt the RM anymore)
<ajmitch> the last meeting was at 00:00UTC, to accomodate people in this area
<LongPointyStick> bddebian: MOTU, or the meetings?
<ajmitch> but iirc TheMuso was the only aussie
<bddebian> MOTU
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: great, so when are you RM?
<LongPointyStick> i'm not
<TheMuso> ajmitch: and fujitsu
<ajmitch> ah yes
<bddebian> Grr, where the hell is ip_nat.h
* LongPointyStick has class on at that sort of time
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: I was hoping that StevenK or RAOF might have showed up, except that there was nothing worth discussing
<TheMuso> LongPointyStick: It was a saturday morning.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Thats the thing also I think. People see no agenda, and they think, meh, not worth it.
<LongPointyStick> TheMuso: ah, i suspected as much.  then i was asleep, or otherwise not here.
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe nf_nat.h has replaced it?
<ajmitch> bddebian: what are you trying to fix now?
<bddebian> linux-igd
<ajmitch> looks evil
<ajmitch> and orphaned in debian, I guess
<bddebian> Yep
<ajmitch> with an RC bug there
<ajmitch> so why are you trying to fix it now?
<bddebian> Because it's on the FTBFS list :-)
<ajmitch> you want to maintain it in debian?
<bddebian> hellz no
<ajmitch> well you're trying to fix the same RC bug
<bddebian> Aye
<ajmitch> is it a good use of your time?
<bddebian> Dunno, is it?
<ajmitch> that's why I'm asking
<bddebian> Me to.  I just work aimlessly
<ajmitch> we probably want to get as many fixed as possible, packages orphaned in debian for a few months tend not to be popular or important
* TheMuso meant to get the newest upstream of linux-igd into Ubuntu, but iit hasn't been on my priority list, so haven't gotten round to it.
<zul> what is linux-igd anyways?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: you use it?
<ajmitch> zul: UPNP stuff
<zul> ajmitch: meh
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: you could just throw out all the motu-uvf people, and say that tehy dont know how to do their job, and replace them if you wish
<ajmitch> execatly
<zul> not worth it
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: oh, how could I do that?
<ajmitch> considering that they were all voted in by MOTUs
<zul> mind control
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: i'm sure you'd find a way
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: you make me sound like some evil person out to overthrow the ruling regime
<ajmitch> weren't you the one who wanted the get rid of the team altogether?
<bddebian> Man having no pet packages makes doing anything useful difficult :-(
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's simple, I just do nothing
<bddebian> :-)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: No, but I saw it needed updating a while ago...
<bddebian> That's probably what I should be doing
<bddebian> Let all these young pups do it right :-)
* StevenK raises an eyebrow
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: indeed.  i do.
<LongPointyStick> but not yet.
* zul goes feed the rugrat
<ScottK> LongPointyStick: Sorry for being pissy earlier.
<LongPointyStick> no problem.  it was warranted.
<LongPointyStick> i wasnt even aware that telepathy* was covered under UME stuff, until i saw the uploader
<LongPointyStick> and went "oh, hang on, i suspect that..."
<StevenK> I didn't pick it either.
<ScottK> RIght, well I'd still like a list (and I don't think it's your job to write it).
<bddebian> What the hell is smr_CHECK_LIB() ?
<ScottK> bddebian: Trouble.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> bddebian: I found out today you are no longer even the 2nd oldest person here.
<ScottK> norsetto is older than BOTH of us.
<bddebian> So I've noticed. :-)  Seriously though, I know ac_XXX but where does smr_XXX come from?
<bddebian> No way?
<ajmitch> ScottK: and just how old is he?
<ScottK> Yeah.  That or he lies in his LP profile.
<ScottK> He claims to be 45.
<ScottK> Has me beat by a year.
<bddebian> whoa
<ajmitch> that's young
<bddebian> Man I'm feeling young these days :-)
<ajmitch> I've got a friend who's a DD, and I think he's over 70
* LongPointyStick is getting old...
<ScottK> ajmitch: If I start now, I may make it by then.
<ajmitch> bddebian: you know of him, he makes the hurd iso images...
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: yeah, right
<ajmitch> you're one of the youngest here
<LongPointyStick> Fujitsu: is
<bddebian> ajmitch: He's a DD?  I didn't know that
<ajmitch> one of, I said
<ajmitch> bddebian: sure
<LongPointyStick> yes, and?  :P
<ajmitch> it could be worse...
* ajmitch feels old though
<bddebian> Where the heck do these smr_macros come from???
* TheMuso doesn't necessarily think dholbach assigning uus queue bugs to core devs is a good idea.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: why not?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Well, I see one that hasn't yet been attended to by the core dev assigned to it...
<TheMuso> And its been there a while.
<ajmitch> then someone else should sponsor it, I guess
<ajmitch> it does act as a bit of a disincentive for others to sponsor
<TheMuso> Well, it could be seen as stealing. I would do it, but I would rather ask the assignee if they are happy for me to do it.
<bddebian> Jesus, could lilypond possibly take any longer to build.. Sheesh
<ajmitch> ScottK, LongPointyStick: I want to sync a new version of phpgroupware which fixes a security bug & php5 compatibility, ok by you?
<LongPointyStick> bddebian: yes.  it could be kde.
<bddebian> heh
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: fine by me.
<LongPointyStick> TheMuso: ajmitch: you can probably hijack it
<ajmitch> how usable is kde4 as a desktop in gutsy right now?
<ScottK> ajmitch: Yes.  phpcrack is always good to have.
<ajmitch> great
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: unsure.  i've not tried it.  it's beta2
<TheMuso> LongPointyStick: But I'm to polite to do that.
<ajmitch> I'll upload the rfc-less version to debian tonight
<ajmitch> a mere 40MB of crack to upload
<TheMuso> If someone else wants to hijack, they can go ahead, but I'd rather run it past the assignee first.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: bug #?
<LongPointyStick> TheMuso: well, they havent directly volunteered themselves into sponsoring that package anyway
<LongPointyStick> hi spam
<ScottK> Cool.  The new eclipse upload builds + on ppc and lpia and - on amd64.  I guess that's a win.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Yeah that FTBFS on amd64 is weird.
<TheMuso> Its certainly not the source package, as its built everywhere else.
<ScottK> Bah.  No one uses that anyway.
<TheMuso> Says he who asked a ppc owner to check a build on an arch that most use either. :p
* LongPointyStick should take a break from MOTU
<ajmitch> what, noone uses eclipse?
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: why?
<ScottK> Odd.
<TheMuso> s/most use/most don't use/
<ScottK> "debian/control did change, please restart the build"
<ScottK> It's java.  No one cares about that.
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: so i cant get told off for not doing things in a timely manner.
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: nah, I manage to ignore the telling off
<ajmitch> so you can stick around MOTU & keep doing whatever you do :)
<ajmitch> bug 139035 is pretty special
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139035 in libsvg "libsvg1 package broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139035
<ajmitch> binary package name change (to get the ABI), but no conflicts/replaces
* ajmitch wonders if 'libsvg' was ever in ubuntu
<ajmitch> I recall it being compiz/beryl related
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: it's in main
<LongPointyStick> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ showsrc libsvg | grep Binary
<LongPointyStick> Binary: libsvg-dev, libsvg1
<LongPointyStick> Binary: libsvg-dev, libsvg1
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: exactly, no libsvg *binary* package
<LongPointyStick> oh, yes, right.  i just checked the changelog
<ajmitch> I recall seeing this libsvg binary package on beryl repositories
* LongPointyStick thought someone incompetent had renamed the binary, but had not put in the C/R's.
<ajmitch> nah
<LongPointyStick> but if it's not in debian/ubuntu at all...
<ajmitch> I asked for the output of apt-cache policy - if it's 0.1.4-0, I know it's the 3rd party crack
<ajmitch> I remember looking at it once
<StevenK> At which point it should be killed.
<ajmitch> yes, the bug can be squashed as invalid
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: he should know better, too
<LongPointyStick> he's a LP guy
<ajmitch> doesn't mean much at all, really :)
<LongPointyStick> that's true
<ScottK> Not like he'd necessarily have any FOSS experience.
<ScottK> Sorry.  It couldn't be helped.
<LongPointyStick> ...
<ajmitch> yes it could
* LongPointyStick ponders just closing it anyway
<LongPointyStick> probably no point, if people are going to file (more) dupes
<bddebian> Gaaaah
<ScottK> Yes?
<bddebian> offsetof()
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: probably right, I see the 'initial release' on gutsy-changes with Binary: libsvg-dev, libsvg1
<ajmitch> which means that the Conflicts/Replaces might need to be added to reduce bug count on release day from upgrades
<StevenK> Oh, I love you dpkg triggers.
<jmg> StevenK: so great :)
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: what fun.  patching our packages for third party crap.
<ajmitch> LongPointyStick: hateful, but it can reduce our bug load
<LongPointyStick> ajmitch: although, wont that then break compatibility with the beryl packages?
<StevenK> Do we care? We ripped them out of Gutsy.
<ajmitch> StevenK: you took the words out of my mouth...
<bddebian> OK dumb question time.  If I build-dep on linux-headers-generic but need to link in a header file, how the hell do I do that?
<StevenK> ajmitch: :-)
<LongPointyStick> StevenK: only maliciously
<StevenK> bddebian: Use linux-libc-dev?
<bddebian> StevenK: It's not in there anymore
<ajmitch> LaserJock!
<bddebian>  linux/stddef.h from linux-libc-dev != linux/stddef.h from kernel headers package
<LongPointyStick> although, really, they need to upgrade their compatibility to ours
<bddebian> offsetof() is missing in linux-libc-dev
<LaserJock> darn it, can't I lurk in peace? :-)
<bddebian> You could have if you had stayed quiet ;-P
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you're too popular
<LaserJock> I need some strigi help
<LaserJock> and KDE'ers around?
<LaserJock> *any
* ajmitch pokes LongPointyStick 
<ScottK> Hey, it's LaserJock, the famous University lecturer...
<ScottK> As long as it's KDE3 and it's quick ...
* LongPointyStick is heading out, sorry
<LongPointyStick> ScottK: is a kde-er too
<LaserJock> strigi is taking up 4.3GB of space
<ScottK> Yes and?
<ajmitch> be glad it's not tracker
<LaserJock> is there a way to tell it what to index and more importantly what *not* to?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> strigi at least doesn't kill my machine
<ScottK> LaserJock: Dunno.  I removed it.
<ajmitch> the TB voted to keep tracker on by default in gutsy
<ScottK> Even strigi was killing the ancient machine I have Gutsy on.
<ajmitch> since all the bugs will magically be fixed asap
<bddebian> StevenK: Did you see those?
<ScottK> Cool.  I want some of that juice.
<StevenK> bddebian: See what, sorry?
<bddebian>  linux/stddef.h from linux-libc-dev != linux/stddef.h from kernel headers package
<bddebian> offsetof() is missing in linux-libc-dev
<ScottK> LaserJock: Strigi seems to be somewhat problematic.  I haven't dealt with it.
<ScottK> Sorry I can't help.
<StevenK> linux-libc-dev is built by the kernel source.
<StevenK> bddebian: Bring it up in -kernel
<bddebian> StevenK: OK, will do tomorrow, thanks
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<LaserJock> ajmitch: when did they decide? today?
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: as opposed to beagle or no indexing service?
<LaserJock> I don't think there was a tracker vs beagle discussion really
<LaserJock> I think it was probably tracker vs nothing
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> I like Beagle's interface (maybe I'd like Tracker's - if I could figure it out), but beagle is far far far too much of a resource hog
<LaserJock> I'm kind surprised they stuck with it. mjg59 seemed to dislike it a lot
<LaserJock> and it cause so many problems
<LaserJock> tracker is the new Network Manager ;-)
<tonyyarusso> I actually don't know how to access a frontend for tracker...help?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: what sort of problems?
* tonyyarusso still has complaints about N-M, but it mostly gets the job done
<LaserJock> well, it causes my desktop to lock up
<LaserJock> it has lots of IO
<LaserJock> and reduces battery life on laptops
<tonyyarusso> yes, that's true
* tonyyarusso may just disable it and go with 'locate' anyway
<LaserJock> strigi at least seems to behave nicely for me
<LaserJock> with tracker, same time every night it was totally hammering my machine
<tonyyarusso> bah - would have been a nice birthday gift if someone had cleared out the source packages from the NEW queue so we wouldn't still be in limbo
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yes they decided a few hours ago
<ajmitch> jamiemcc promised that most if not all issues would be fixed by beta
<ajmitch> so they'll have a final decision around then
<LaserJock> hmm, interesting
<ajmitch> so it's really just sick with status quo & reevaluate at beta
<ajmitch> s/sick/stick/g
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> it should be pretty easy to remove
<ajmitch> though sick may be appropriate
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> alright, I think I'll ask *gulp* #kubuntu for strigi help
<ajmitch> have fun!
<StevenK> RAOF: Around?
<DktrKranz> motu-uvf has approved bug 139007. is it ok to subscribe ubuntu-archive or do I need to request approval from a MOTU?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139007 in firebird2.0 "[UVFe]  Sync firebird2.0 2.0.3.12981.ds1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139007
<dholbach> good morning
<white> ajmitch: around?
<DktrKranz> good morning dholbach, thanks for reviewing bluez-libs
<dholbach> hey DktrKranz - sure no problem
<TheMuso> dholbach: ubuntu-dev-tools should have motu as a maintainer now.
<dholbach> TheMuso: rock on :)
<TheMuso> dholbach: As it appears iwj is on holiday, would it be a problem if I was to process bug 134358?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 134358 in hexter "Please merge hexter (0.6.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134358
<dholbach> TheMuso: absolutely not
<dholbach> that's fine
<TheMuso> Ok.
<\sh> ScottK, pls read my mail to -motu regarding uvf req of wine .44 :)
<dholbach> does anybody know about the state of  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/wx2.4Migration ?
<kagou> can we talk about PPA here ?!
<Hobbsee> kagou: #launchpad
<ajmitch> white: no
<kagou> ok thaks Hobbsee
<norsetto> morning all
<norsetto> Can somebody from u-u-s and/or motu-uvf pls. check  bug 134358? As far as I can see this doesn't require an UVFe
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 134358 in hexter "Please merge hexter (0.6.1-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134358
<white> ajmitch: that is always great :)
<StevenK> norsetto: Correct, it doesn't.
<white> ajmitch: it seems that the phpsyinfo code got completely upgraded during the last phpgroupware update and therefore we were wondering, if the security fix is included
<white> but i would assume so
<white> btw is there a (or better more) MOTU or MOTU-wannabe, who wants to work on universe security and do that from within debian (or at least forward information)
<white> i feel that information get lost and i was on some sort of study vacations and could not forward information
<norsetto> stevenk: ok thx
<StevenK> norsetto: If you'd like a member of -uvf to beat the gavel, I can do so.
<white> in the case that there is a volunteer, joining #debian-security on OFTC would be a starting point and then getting familiar with the security tracker or at least reading the commits ml and checking against ubuntu versions
<\sh> white: is martin joey schulze not doing debian-security updates anymore?
<norsetto> StevenK: more than that I wouldn't mind a member of the u-u-s to beat the shovel and get rid of it :-)
<StevenK> \sh: I thought he was..
<white> \sh: he is doing stable security stuff and he is only one of the members of the stable security team
<white> \sh: but for ubuntu universe, the testing security team would be more interesting i guess
<\sh> white: i'm on #fai@irc.debian..so lemme check if I have time to join and do some things...
<\sh> white: joined
<white> \sh: for the short term, it would probably need some people who could request syncs and stuff for universe (and they do not need to be MOTUs or totally into it i guess)
<white> \sh: and for the long term, it would be nice to work together with debian and help the testing-security team to fix the stuff in debian and then sync it
<\sh> white, well, I'm well trained...and working with pitti and kees is always a pleasure :)
<white> \sh: that was no criticism of your skills, i am just trying to recruit some manpower for the testing-security team :)
<\sh> white, let's work...:)
<ajmitch> white: yes, I know about the phpsysinfo update in phpgroupware :)
<ajmitch> the fix is included
<white> great
<white> ajmitch: it will take some time to migrate, for the old code, I uploaded a DTSA and the new package can just migrate to testing and when it does, it just overwrites the DTSA, so no problem :)
<\sh> does anyone has a clue if galeon is still an active project?
<DktrKranz> ScottK, regarding bug 139007, is it required an additional ack from a sponsor before subscribing ubuntu-archive?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139007 in firebird2.0 "[UVFe]  Sync firebird2.0 2.0.3.12981.ds1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139007
<\sh> DktrKranz, did you check the cve?
<DktrKranz> \sh, a couple of them
<DktrKranz> some concerning file access or DoS
<\sh> DktrKranz, reading http://security-tracker.debian.net/tracker/source-package/firebird2.0 even this package is not clean of CVEs ;)
<DktrKranz> mh, that package is a little buggy
* DktrKranz check
<DktrKranz> \sh, if we look at the changelog, it seems they have been fixed with latest version
<jwendell> Hi, TheMuso
<\sh> hmm....security.debian say different... sid	2.0.3.12981.ds1-1	vulnerable	amd64, i386, powerpc, sparc
<jwendell> could any MOTU please take a look at bug 137027?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 137027 in nautilus-open-terminal "nautilus-open-terminal freezes nautilus (dup-of: 133837)" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137027
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 133837 in nautilus-open-terminal "Missing preferred terminal emulator causes Nautilus to 100% CPU" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133837
<jwendell> sorry, the last one
<jwendell> i've attached a debdiff
<ScottK> DktrKranz: For the UVFe, needs two motu-uvf acks.
<DktrKranz> \sh, weird. it seems it is not up-to-date
<\sh> DktrKranz, nope...CVE-2007-2606 is still valid, that's why 2.0 is still vulnerable
<DktrKranz> yep, no mention in changelog
<DktrKranz> probably it has been fixed in a new upstream version and not noted in debian changelog
<DktrKranz> I'm going to look at upstream changelog to see if it is still relevant
<DktrKranz> ScottK, I collected two ACKs already
<ScottK> DktrKranz: OK, then you need a MOTU to ack it to the archive.
<DktrKranz> ok, thanks
<DktrKranz> \sh, I will check CVE later on this evening in order to find if the one you pointed out is still present
<DktrKranz> if not, is there anything I can do about?
<fernando> moin all
<\sh> DktrKranz, well, we can work on http://security-tracker.debian.net/tracker/status/release/unstable ;)
<\sh> DktrKranz, see what's still valid in ubuntu, which is fixed in debian and push the patches to ubuntu...
<ScottK> norsetto: Thanks again for the help yesterday.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkim-milter/1.2.0.dfsg-1ubuntu3/+changelog
<norsetto> scottk: np, very glad I could help
<ScottK> norsetto: BTW, I found out yesterday when looking up how to spell your name for the debian/changelog that I'm not the oldest guy on the channel...
<DktrKranz> \sh, looks good. thanks
<DktrKranz> see you later
* Fujitsu wonders if he's still the youngest, as Hobbsee says he is.
<norsetto> scottK: beat you for 1 yr :-)
<jussi01> Fujitsu: if tsmithe was here he would be the youngest... but then again he isnt a motu...
* norsetto and scottk retire in a corner and mumble about the youth of today
<jussi01> lol
<ScottK> ... and wonder if bddebian is really old enough to qualify as 'old'.
<pochu> ScottK: for UVFe, is it ok with 2 ACKs?
<ScottK> pochu: motu-uvf should set to confirmed when it's approved.  What bug?
<pochu> ScottK: bug 132442. I confirmed it after the second ACK. Did I do it wrong?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 132442 in decibel-audio-player "Please sync decibel-audio-player (universe) 0.05.2-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132442
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> pochu: One of us, in theory, should have done it, but no problem you picked it up.  That UVFe is approved.
<pochu> Cool. I was wondering whether we now needed 3 ACKs instead of two, and that was the reason it wasnt set to confirmed
<\sh> ScottK, what's up with bddebian?
<ScottK> \sh: Just that afaik he's one of the older people here, but I give him trouble about being young because he's younger than me.
<\sh> ScottK, you mean "old" because of age, or "old" because of "longer motu" ?
<StevenK> ScottK: But *everyone* is younger than you.
* StevenK hides.
<ScottK> Age.  He's in his late 30's
<ScottK> StevenK: I thought so, but I was wrong.
<ScottK> norsetto is older.
* StevenK files that bit of information away
<\sh> ScottK, phew...I thought I'm old enough
* norsetto is on the blacklist of old hooligans now
<jussi01> lol
<ScottK> \sh: IIRC, I don't think so.
<theneb> Has anyone seen any goal for improving the automatic fsck for either gutsy or the next release? Ie for it not to break the splashscreen and to have it check on shutdown ( but skippable if the user really needs to shutdown ) ?
<\sh> ScottK, when you are older then barry...and I'm 36...at least I'm not the oldest fart ,-)
* norsetto blacklist /sh in the old farts list
<ScottK> \sh: There are at least 3 older, but norsetto is king of the hill until someone else speaks up.
* \sh thinks about the best way to update quagga..
<ScottK> \sh: The best way is to trick someone else into doing it.
<\sh> syncing 0.99.8 from debian and patching 0.99.9 diffs
<norsetto> scottK: which month actually?
<ScottK> norsetto: I was born in Dec 1962.
<\sh> or just fixing DoS in 0.99.7 by cherry picking 0.99.9 DoS fix
<\sh> ScottK, damn, you are really old ,-)
<norsetto> scottK: ok, then I'm not 1 yr older than you
<ScottK> Will you're 45 and I'm 44, so I'll take the year while I can get it.
* jussi01 is happy to only be 25...
<norsetto> scottK: a mere 9 months ...... 1962 ROCK!
<soren> jussi01: 25? Man, those were the days..
<jussi01> lol
* jussi01 now feels the need to brag about his new screen...
<soren> jussi01: When I was your age, Edgy was still fresh. Sheesh!
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> soren: watch it, Ill be 26 in april...
* Nightrose feels awefully young being 23 ;-)
<jussi01> Nightrose: go talk to Fujitsu
<Nightrose> hehe
<norsetto> and the first one to name sacater wins a prize
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> oh yeah, he is like 14 isnt he...
<ScottK> The one I didn't guess though is that tsmithe is 15.
<soren> 14? Man, those were *not* the days.
<ScottK> Nothing like getting sound help from a kid ~ 1/3 your age to get you feeling good and old.
<Nightrose> *lol*
<zul> ScottK: I bet at 15 you were like computers what are them? ;)
<ScottK> StevenK: I think Bug 130807 is worth approving as a new package exception.
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 130807 in lightning-sunbird "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130807
<ScottK> zul: At 15 I had typed basic programs on a no kidding teletype through an extraordinarliy slow acoustic modem to a mainframe who knows where it was and that was pretty advanced.
<zul> ScottK: when I was thee my dad took me to the university where he was doing his PHD and showed me those large mainframes
<Hobbsee> you lucky people...
<ScottK> Heya Hobbsee.
* norsetto bows to Hobbsee
<zul> hi Hobbsee
* Fujitsu waves at Hobbsee.
* norsetto is an old gentleman, so there
<soren> ScottK: Have you filed any UVFe's yourself?
<norsetto> soren: about himself you mean?
<soren> :)
<ScottK> soren: IIRC, I did file one.  It was approved.
<soren> ScottK: You gave it your own +1 ?
<ScottK> I did.
<soren> Alright. That's what I've been doing, too, but it does seem a bit odd.
<ScottK> Seems silly not to.  Much like MOTU only needs one ack for a new package.
<soren> ScottK: True, true.
<soren> ScottK: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/139096  if you please..
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139096 in lighttpd "[UVFe]  lighttpd 1.4.18 contains security fixes" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I think Bug 130807 is worth approving as a new package exception.  I pointed it out to StevenK, but I'm not sure he's paying attention just now.
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 130807 in lightning-sunbird "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130807
* ScottK looks 
<StevenK> I wasn't a few minutes ago, no.
<StevenK> Hang on a sec
<soren> ScottK: As you may have noticed, I pay pretty close attention to lighttpd these days :)
<ScottK> Which is a good thing.
<soren> Yes. I'm just pointing it out since that sort of thing gets increasingly important in approving UVFe's as we get closer to release.
<StevenK> ScottK: Done.
<ScottK> StevenK: Cool
<ScottK> soren: Done.
<soren> ScottK: Coolness. Thanks!
* ScottK has a consulting project using Ubuntu's lighttpd ongoing right now, so I've been paying attention to it too.
<soren> ScottK: Interesting :)
<ScottK> The project is in prototype and the developer is using multiple lighttpd front ends on a single box as a stand in for hardware load balancers that will be used in production.
<soren> ScottK: I see.
<ScottK> man-di: Got a minute to discuss eclipse.
<man-di> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> OK.
<StevenK> man-di: How about sear? :-)
<ScottK> First, is the problem on LPIA that the LPIA patch is incomplete or that eclipse can't be made to work on LPIA?
<ScottK> StevenK: Back off.  I got him now.
<ScottK> ;-)
<man-di> StevenK: I still fight with the libwfut maintainer to get it into debian
<man-di> ScottK: the patch to support lpia is just wrong
<ScottK> 2nd, the package FTBFS on AMD64 due to rule regeneration triggering on the buildd.
<man-di> ScottK: it makes it compile, but it will not work at runtime
<ScottK> man-di: OK.  I've no idea about it.  I'm open to suggestions.
<ScottK> On the FTBFS:
<ScottK> [09:27]  <pitti> ScottK: apparently the idea is to manually do this before building the source package, and I guess on amd64 the dependencies changed for some reason
<ScottK> [09:28]  <pitti> not sure who did that, but if such evilness needs to happen at all, it's better suited in the clean rule
<man-di> ScottK: what needs to be done for lpia is to add it to ECLIPSE_UNSUPPORTED_PLATOFORMS variable
<ScottK> man-di: OK.  I'll have a look at that.
<man-di> ScottK: that makes it then generate sources for lpia
<ScottK> OK.
<man-di> about the FTBFS: do you have a link to the log?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9249430/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.eclipse_3.2.2-3ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<man-di> currently I cant build eclipse on debian (amd64) because of some aot-compile strangeness
<man-di> doko wanted to look into it, he knows python better then I do
<ScottK> It looks like this is tied directly to your scheme for regenerating control/rules automatically and not particularly AMD64 specific.
<man-di> looks like a timestamp problem
<ScottK> The regeneration got triggered on the buildd, not when the source package was built.
<man-di> was not invented by me (tm) :-)
<man-di> ScottK: it should never get triggered on the buildd
<man-di> ScottK: IMO
<ScottK> Shouldn't, but it did...
<man-di> the only reason I can think of is a timestamp issue
<laga> hi. i'm needing some help here :) i put use-agent in my gpg config file, and it's indeed used when i run gpg -s for example. however, when i run debuild, i won't get a password popup from the gpg agent. instead, it'll just fail to sign the packages. any clues?
<man-di> it only regenerates the file when debian/control.in or debian/rules is newer then debian/control
<laga> assuming this is the right channel for packaging issues on ubuntu
<ScottK> What do you think about moving that to clean?
<ScottK> laga: What version of devscripts do you have?
<man-di> ScottK: doesnt the buildd execute the clean target too?
<laga> ScottK: 2.9.27ubuntu13
<ScottK> man-di: It does.  I'm just repeating what pitti suggested.
<ScottK> laga: There's a known issue in that version that's fixed in the Gutsy version.
<man-di> perhaps we should move that totally out of the normal build process
<ScottK> man-di: I think that would be best.
<laga> ScottK: thanks.
<man-di> and call it explicitely when needed
<man-di> ScottK: I wonder if doko would like that
<man-di> ScottK: in general its good when it fails during normal build, it shows that the packager did soemthing wrong
<ScottK> laga: You can either get the debuild script from the Gutsy version or just run debsign after.
<man-di> but for buildds its bad
<laga> ScottK: i just run gpg -s beforehand and it'll sign it then
<laga> ScottK: thanks for the help, maybe i'll find time to backport ght gutsy devscripts
<ScottK> laga: It's easy enough, just download the source and copy the file over.  It's just a perl (IIRC) script.
<ScottK> man-di: Agreed.  It's Debian's scheme, so I'd like to follow your lead on how to solve it.
<man-di> ScottK: are you a python guy? I would need a python hacker to get eclipse build on my machine again
<ScottK> I am.
<ScottK> What's the problem (I'm not in Doko's league though)?
<man-di> will you be here in about 3 hours? then I will be at home
<ScottK> Yes
<man-di> I get some strange stacktrace when aot-compile is invoked in debian/rules from eclipse
<doko> man-di: doing what?
<man-di> and aot-compile is written in python
<man-di> doko: what I pasted you yesterday
<man-di> its from that explicit aot-compile call in debian/rules (not the dh_nativejava call)
<ScottK> doko: On another topic, would you be willing to add me as an admin to pythonistas?  Due to LP changes I can't add packages to the team anymore without it.
<mok0> I'm working on a package that builds with a hand-crafted Makefile, that has the compiler option " -march=pentium-m". Therefore it fails when trying to build on the AMD64 architecture. Is there some smart way to deal with architectures/compiler flags?
<zul> mok0: in the makefile you can do soemthing like if arch = amd64 then CFLAGS elif CFLAGS endif
<mok0> zul: where does the arch variable come from?
<zul> dpkg
<mok0> zul: Cool. What are the possible values it can take?
<zul> there is a couple of examples around xen-3.1 has a couple of examples
<mok0> zul: will take a look at that, thx!
<mok0> zul: Is there a policy on supported arch's for intel cpus? i386/i486/i586/i686?
* jdong toys with the idea of putting backports testing onto a PPA
<jdong> meh later (tm)
<zul> mok0: not sure
<mok0> zul: This makefile tries to take advantage of the different processorts
<mok0> of course I could just use the default, but I would loose speed
<zul> er change the makefile im not sure how its setup
<mok0> zul: this is one of these makefiles where you have to uncomment what's right for your machine.
<zul> mok0: then use the dpkg if CFLAGS bit then
<zul> or sed
<\sh> dholbach, do you know when the next CC meeting is with a good german time schedule?
<dholbach> \sh: no, I'm afraid I don't know
<dholbach> \sh: I'll prod people about it
<\sh> dholbach, cool thx
<Amaranth> StevenK: looking at bug 127705, i've been told metacity doesn't talk either
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 127705 in compiz "compiz doesn't "talk" when switching windows" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127705
<StevenK> Hrm.
<RainCT> how can I let cdbs install an icon?
<StevenK> Amaranth: I shall talk to my manager about it tomorrow - he is visually impaired and reported the issue to me.
<Amaranth> it actually already uses pango
<Amaranth> oddly enough gtk-window-decorator draws the text in switcher
<bddebian> Heya gang
<fernando> hey bddebian
<deadwill> mornin' all o/
<bddebian> Heya fernando
<bddebian> and deadwill
<deadwill> hey bddebian
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<xhaker> ScottK, sir.. i'm speechless, how come eclipse doesn't build on amd64 now
<man-di> xhaker: timestamp problem
<Hobbsee> ooh ooh ooh! new pingus!
<Hobbsee> # no new levels or other main features
<Hobbsee> awww
<bddebian> heh
* StevenK chuckles
<Hobbsee> i thought it was too good to be true!
<bddebian> Hey weren't you studying or something for a few days?? :-)
* geser sees Hobbsee filing an UVFe for it :)
* Hobbsee acks
<Hobbsee> geser: one's already filed.
<\sh> Amaranth, since this morning I don't have any shadows for my window decoration anymore, but it's switched on ;)
<Amaranth> \sh: nothing changed in compiz
<\sh> Amaranth, I know, so seeing my desktop at home having no problems, I think it's more something with the upgraded machines here
* dholbach just added 10 bitesize bugs to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070912 - let's see if people start working on them :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: will you mentor me to be a MOTU?  :)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: sure - do you want to work on those bugs? :)
<Hobbsee> hm
* Hobbsee is doing motu-uvf stuff
<dholbach> I added a tool to ubuntu-dev-tools to compile those hugday lists
<dholbach> I really want us to have lists of easy bugs for every hug day :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/138017, did you audit the code?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138017 in ubuntu "New Package Freeze Exception needed for qtpfsgui" [Wishlist,New] 
<dholbach> hugdaylist -n 10 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<Hobbsee> oh, darned people
* Hobbsee is NOT PSYCHIC
<zul> hah i parsed that as psychotic
<\sh> dholbach, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/76807 needs only a patch to bash which is attached...;)
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 76807 in bash "/etc/skel/.bashrc sets HISTCONTROL twice in succession." [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> oh, sigh.
<bddebian> la la la la laaa
<dholbach> \sh: right, then it's easy to set it right :)
<Hobbsee> is Matt Domsch here?
* bddebian IS psychotic
<Hobbsee> and Dolanor Tharivae?
<Hobbsee> and Stphane Brunner>?
<zul> cool qnx opening the source of their microkernel
<jdong> yeah just saw that on /.
<Hobbsee> yay for the mess on REVU
<\sh> dholbach, will you do it, or should I create a debdiff? ;)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: No.  I was just saying as motu-uvf that I thought it should get an exception.  If it gets one, someone (maybe even me) should ensure the licensing issue was correctly resolved.
<dholbach> \sh: if you want to, that's cool - best to talk to doko... about bash
<\sh> dholbach, k
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ah right.
<Hobbsee> norsetto: please upload https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yappy/+bug/134552
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 134552 in yappy "Please merge yappy (1.8-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] 
<ScottK> Hobbsee: norsetto isn't a MOTU yet.
<norsetto> Hobbsee: !?
* ScottK thinks norsetto should fix that pretty quick though.
<Hobbsee> norsetto: right, then fix that problem first then.
<proppy> norsetto: hi
* proppy hugs dholbach
* proppy hugs ScottK
<norsetto> scottK: I have the impression somebody will not be very happy with that .....
<norsetto> proppy: what did I do this time!?
<ScottK> norsetto: I don't think so.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: er, why is py-lp-bugs on REVU?
* Hobbsee archives
<proppy> norsetto: Just want a confirmation on bug #137573
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<proppy> norsetto: maybe I should ask in a comment
<dholbach> Hobbsee: good question :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<norsetto> proppy: you can still propose a patch with your fixes, if you want to have them before we sync
<proppy> norsetto: when you say sync, you mean sync *before* gutsy ?
<norsetto> proppy: don't think it will be out before then
<proppy> norsetto: I thought ubuntu patching was the only way to get something in gutsy during a freeze
<norsetto> proppy: thats what I said prop
<proppy> norsetto: but if the new package is out in unstable before gutsy, you're still able to sync ?
<proppy> norsetto: sorry for the confusion I just want to make sure I've understood
<norsetto> proppy: if its not requiring an UVFe yes, but I think this will require it
<Hobbsee> proppy: able?  yes.  whether people will let you?  that's debatable.
<proppy> norsetto: Hobbsee: so getting my minor patch uploaded may be simpler ?
<norsetto> proppy: as I said, just propose your patch. Let me knoe if you need help to make it
<proppy> norsetto: I thought the bug report I opened was the way to propose it
<Hobbsee> proppy: depends what's in the upstream release
<norsetto> proppy: yes, but then we kept adding to it
<proppy> It seems that there is another process needed
<geser> dholbach: wasn't py-lp-bugs your upload to revu to get your account back?
<dholbach> geser: that *might* be
<dholbach> so thanks hobbsee for archiving
<Hobbsee> no problem
<proppy> norsetto: sorry can you rephrase it, I don't understand
* dholbach hugs hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dan
<Hobbsee> iel
<Hobbsee> gah
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach
<norsetto> proppy: I'm withdrawing my changes, they do not make sense now; your patches need to be changed since they include my changes too
<proppy> norsetto: Oh ok, I see
<proppy> norsetto: Since you're change are commited upstream, you do not want to experience a merge issue ?
<norsetto> proppy: yes
<proppy> norsetto: I see sorry for the confusion
<proppy> norsetto: All I need to do is rebuilding -2 patch without your changes ?
<norsetto> proppy: yes, let me know if you need help to do that
<proppy> norsetto: All you changes are withdrawed, I should only kept mine, (which are adding patch in patches/ enabling cdbs-patch system in rules, and fixing a Pre-Depends) IIRC ?
<proppy> norsetto: Thanks you !
<norsetto> proppy: thank *YOU*
<proppy> dunno really why, but I really liked working on this issue, especially with the processes and communications involved.
<norsetto> proppy: wait until you get the pointy-stick-of-death prod between your shoulder-blades
<\sh> if someone would like to sponsor an upload please see bug 45569
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 45569 in xnc "Duplicate items in the applications menu" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45569
<proppy> norsetto: I'm applying the hunk of the diff selectivly to extract your changes out, dunno if there is a better way ...
<norsetto> proppy: the best way would be to start anew :-)
<proppy> norsetto: ok :)
<norsetto> proppy: get the 1.1.1 source package and apply your changes, that would be the easier way
<proppy> norsetto: your patch is the only way for me to get my changes for now, but as I've isolated the source change in separate cdbs patches, there is only two lines to patch IIRC
* \sh is going home
<norsetto> proppy: sorry; yes, the two patches can go into debian/patches but you need to add patch support in debian/rules
<proppy> yep and the Pre-Depends in control too, to resolve poker-web installation issue
<proppy> great, I'm unable to apt-get install anything from the restricted library network
<norsetto> proppy: what do you need from restricted !?
<RainCT> why does lintian complain about  section="Games/Logic"   in a menu file?
<geser> norsetto: restricted as in firewalled
<norsetto> geser: thx for the translation
<proppy> norsetto: sorry I mean the network from where I'm connected *restrict* download
<norsetto> proppy: can you proxy it?
<proppy> norsetto: dunno maybe
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: :(
<norsetto> proppy: in any case, we can do it tonight when you are at home, no?
<proppy> norsetto: nice advice :)
<gpocentek> Hobbsee: bah, there are people around here who really diserve to sit at the MC, I don't anymore IMO
<Hobbsee> gpocentek: fair enough
<zul> so whats the process of getting someone nominated then
<Hobbsee> dholbach: asked, i'm unsure when he's making an announcement
<proppy> norsetto: should I include you dependencies changes to control, like adding ttf-freefont  to poker2d ?
<norsetto> what do you guys do the the people sitting in the MC?
<norsetto> proppy: no, just and only your stuff
<proppy> norsetto:  ok :)
<Hobbsee> norsetto: we eat them, and blame them when anything goes wrong
<norsetto> Hobbsee: in which order?
<Hobbsee> either.  depends on hte offense
<ScottK> I guess it depends on if tasting bad is one of the things going wrong.
<proppy> (MC?)
<ScottK> MOTU Council
<Hobbsee> motu council
* norsetto thinks that dholbach doesn't look very tasty (not enough fat on his carcass).
<Hobbsee> no...and he doesnt seem to like to be disrupted, or being tickled, or poked in the ribs, either.
* norsetto looks around for ajmitch
<Hobbsee> long asleep
<Hobbsee> he doesnt like being poked in the ribs either.
<norsetto> Hobbsee: is he edible?
<Hobbsee> but he has more fat on him, so could be eaten
<Hobbsee> i didnt try, while he was over here
<proppy> Is there some kind of blackboard somewhere with all the MOTU pics ?
<proppy> With something like "Best MOTU of the month"
<Hobbsee> there's the pictures page in launchpad
<Hobbsee> some people have their pictures up there
<Hobbsee> pictures from the UDS's contain some MOTUs
<Hobbsee> and lots of core devs, etc.
<zul> proppy: like employee of the month? no because we are volunteers
<proppy> zul: volunteers of the month ?
<Hobbsee> would require someone to actually do it
<proppy> http://ubuntu.joejaxx.org/ :)
<proppy> Grr, can't edit typo from bugs comment ?
<norsetto> typo? what is a typo?
<geser> proppy: no
<proppy> a key missed
<proppy> norsetto: bug #138836 #137573 updated
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<proppy> bug #137573
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
* Hobbsee --> bed
* norsetto -> waves good night
* proppy hugs Hobbsee
<ScottK> good night Hobbsee
<geser> good night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> right.  dealt with enough email that i can ignore hte rest for a while longer.
<proppy> norsetto: hope I didn't *** up the debdiff
* norsetto is checking
<proppy> norsetto: thanks norsi
<proppy> :)
<norsetto> proppy: are you working in a chroot or a vm?
<proppy> norsetto: chroot
<proppy> norsetto: Why do you ask ?
<norsetto> proppy: ok, because your patch is not installed, patch gets confused by the /tmp/gZlAXSUzLc/
<proppy> Should I generated it from outside the chroot ?
<norsetto> proppy: would be better, even though it can still be installed manually
<proppy> what to mean by manually? With extra patch flags ?
<norsetto> proppy: I think so, just checking
<proppy> norsetto: There is still some /tmp/sTvJSgLs2a/poker-network-1.1.1/debian/rules thinks even if I generate if outside the chroot
<norsetto> proppy: ok, no problem, just need to use -p4; leave a remark in the comment
<proppy> norsetto: done thanks
<norsetto> why is this thing requiring valgrind .....
<proppy> in builddep ?
<proppy> the test run valgrind IIRC
<norsetto> proppy: yeah? thats why they all fail ....
<proppy> I've got to move
<proppy> I'll be right back
<proppy> can you past you comment in the bug report just in case ?
<norsetto> they all afail with this: skipped because mysql -u "root" -e -h "localhost" "show databases" fails"
<norsetto> proppy: actually, they are skipped becuase of that
<joejaxx> oh fun lighttpd exploit
<soren> joejaxx: Which one is that?
<joejaxx> well it affects 1.4.16
<joejaxx> with fastcgi
<joejaxx> http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/4391
<soren> Bah. We fixed that ages ago :)
<joejaxx> :P
<doko> man-di, ScottK: eclipse build works for me
<ScottK> doko: But not on the amd64 buildd is the real concern.
<doko> ScottK: it works, what is the time on your machine which you used for the build?
<ScottK> doko: I didn't do the last upload.
<doko> $ date -u
<doko> Mi 12. Sep 17:30:41 UTC 2007
<ScottK> doko: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9249430/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.eclipse_3.2.2-3ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<doko> eclipse (3.2.2-3ubuntu1) gutsy; urgency=low
<doko>   * In debian/control and debian/rules change from xulrunner to firefox
<doko>   * Set distribution name to Ubuntu in debian/rules
<doko>   * Change maintainer to MOTU in debian/control.in and debian/control
<doko>  -- Scott Kitterman <scott@kitterman.com>  Sat, 08 Sep 2007 15:14:26 -0400
<ScottK> Yes and that one built OK.
<ScottK> It's ubuntu2 that FTBFS.
<doko> that one builds as well
<ScottK> Right.  Just not on the buildd.
<ScottK> I guess we'll see if it goes better this time.
<ScottK> doko: pitti had a pretty negative reaction when he looked at the way you are generating debian/control.  You may want to discuss it with him.  I don't know enough to have a strong opinion.
<ScottK> \sh_away: I've got a question for you about packaging for Red Hat/Fedora when you are not away....
<bluekuja> ScottK, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firebird2.0/+bug/139007
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139007 in firebird2.0 "[UVFe]  Sync firebird2.0 2.0.3.12981.ds1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bluekuja> it will fail on some archs, I guess
<bluekuja> the problem is also in debian
<bluekuja> what do you suggest?
<ScottK> bluekuja: I'd suggest fix it then. ;-)
<ScottK> Congratulations, btw.
<bluekuja> ScottK, thanks a lot! :)
<bluekuja> ScottK, I'm talking with DktrKranz atm
<bluekuja> to see what we can do for it
<DktrKranz> yep, that problem is present in debian too
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, is there a way to fix it?
<DktrKranz> I'm going to see if I'm able to find a solution, even if I don't know how to test on ia64
<ScottK> The other thing is if you figure a fix, just do a merge and upload it.
<bluekuja> ScottK, yeah, will do.
<bluekuja> ScottK, do you know a build machine
<ScottK> That'll be faster and save the archive admins the trouble of a sync.
<bluekuja> for ia64?
<DktrKranz> UVFe has been approved already, so we can go that way
<ScottK> No.  SOrry.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<DktrKranz> ScottK, thanks for your suggestions
<ScottK> Sorry I can't be more help.
<bluekuja> ScottK, ok then. Gonna sponsor DktrKranz when he catches a solution
<bluekuja> for the problem
<bluekuja> thanks
<DktrKranz> (if I catch it...)
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> imbrandon, does your build machines got ia64?
<ScottK> bluekuja: The biggest thing to remember is that being a MOTU means you're trusted enough to ask questions, not that you know everything ...
<bluekuja> ScottK, sure thing
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> that's why I usually ask
<bluekuja> when unsure or need a clarification
<bluekuja> :)
<ScottK> Keep it up.
<bluekuja> will do, thanks scott.
<DktrKranz> sparc ftbfs too...
<DktrKranz> (only in Ubuntubluefoxicy,
<DktrKranz> erm, bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, cool, we need a fix for both then
<bluekuja> :)
<DktrKranz> yes, on sparc could be easier to fix
<bluekuja> yup, gonna wait imbrandon answer
<bluekuja> so we can test a fix on sparc b-m
<DktrKranz> it is possible to prepare lpia chroots, I'm asking if it is possible to do on some other ports somehow
<ScottK> There is an ubuntuwire sparc machine.  REVU is currently running on it.  IIRC siretart can fix you up for that one bluekuja now that you are a MOTU.
<bluekuja> ScottK, sounds nice, siretart you up?
<DktrKranz> I care too much of sparc since we support it
<bluekuja> ScottK, will ping him
<geser> DktrKranz: afaik there is a description in the wiki how to build a lpia pbuilder
<DktrKranz> geser, I already did it successfully
<DktrKranz> I was interested in other ports
<geser> ah, I should read more carefully :)
<DktrKranz> I should have spoken more clearly
<DktrKranz> bluekuja, possible fix found, now I have to find a way to test it properly...
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, sounds great! Lets wait siretart to get the machine and then we test it
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, I'm commenting out the bug and adding you as assigner
<DktrKranz> uhm, does someone know if ia64 is big endian or little endian?
<siretart> bluekuja: ScottK: yes, I'm around now. whats up?
<bluekuja> siretart, about the sparc build machine
<siretart> yes?
<bluekuja> we need to test firebird on that arch
<ScottK> bluekuja is trying to get firebird not to FTBFS on sparc.
<siretart> ah, cool!
<DktrKranz> and ia64...
<siretart> and he just became ubuntu-dev, right?
<ScottK> Yes
<bluekuja> siretart, yes
<siretart> well, there is an import script for ubuntuwire, which imbrandon wrote
<siretart> I think imbrandon wrote it with ajmitch, perhaps they can comment why it isn't syncing accounts anymore?
<siretart> imbrandon: are you around? is it safe to just call /usr/local/sbin/import_lp_accounts.sh?
<ScottK> siretart: One way to find out... ;-)
<siretart> ScottK: I'm rather executing parts of the script in a rootshell to create bluekuja's account
<ScottK> Cool.
<bluekuja> siretart, thanks a lot
<siretart> bluekuja: what is your lp id?
<bluekuja> siretart, bluekuja
<bluekuja> :)
<siretart> ah, sure
<siretart> bluekuja: you should be able to login now
<bluekuja> siretart, can you give me login details et all?
<siretart> bluekuja: login is 'bluekuja', password is unset. ssh key is imported from launchpad
<bluekuja> siretart, ok perfect, host?
<siretart> oh, the most important part :)
<bluekuja> ^^
<siretart> sparky.informatik.uni-erlangen.de
<siretart> aka sparky.ubuntuwire.com, if you prefer
<bluekuja> thanks
<bluekuja> let me try
<bluekuja> siretart, I'm in.
<siretart> looking good
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<siretart> have fun!
<bluekuja> siretart, thanks a lot and sorry for bothering
<bluekuja> :)
<siretart> hey, no problem.
<bluekuja> :)
<siretart> perhaps someone lurking in the channel gets interest in helping out adminning ubuntuwire.com. we desperatly would need co-admins here
<siretart> please direct applications to ajmitch and/or imbrandon :)
<bluekuja> ok, will do! :)
<siretart> bluekuja: now that you have access to sparky, have a look at /usr/local/sbin/import_lp_accounts.sh and try to improve it ;)
<siretart> - seriouly, if you need something, feel free to contact me, I'm local admin for sparky
<DktrKranz> siretart, just for my reference, does sparky use sbuild or pbuilder?
<bluekuja> siretart, thanks! i'm taking a look at that file. Gonna ping you for everything sparky related
<bluekuja> :)
<siretart> DktrKranz: ubuntuwire uses pbuilder
<DktrKranz> nice to know
<siretart> but I didn't touch that part
<bluekuja> siretart, cool, pbuilder is ok enough
<bluekuja> thanks
<bluekuja> DktrKranz, bug commented out
<bluekuja> and assigned to you
<bluekuja> good luck
<DktrKranz> half is fixed (it should...)
<DktrKranz> it is a "blind" fix, crossing my fingers
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> siretart, one more question
<bluekuja> how can I use pbuilder if I dont have sudo access
<bluekuja> or a password
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> ScottK, do you use pbuilder on sparky?
<ScottK> bluekuja: No.  Sorry.
<bluekuja> ScottK, oki
<bluekuja> siretart, ping me when back
<norsetto> ok, time to kick some ass!
<norsetto> any ass around?
<bluekuja> heya norsetto
<norsetto> hya!
<bluekuja> hope everything well
<bluekuja> :)
* norsetto hands are hitching
<norsetto> super thx, you too?
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<bluekuja> norsetto, need any help?
<norsetto> bluekuja: no thx, just looking for some bugs to squash
<bluekuja> oh ok
<bluekuja> :)
<norsetto> bluekuja: they keep hiding, the little beasts....
<bluekuja> lol
<ScottK> norsetto: How much ram do you have?
<norsetto> ScottK: 1024
<ScottK> Want to fix ecplise to work on LPIA?
<norsetto> ScottK: eclipse? hmmmmm
<norsetto> ScottK: you mean there is chance it works?
<ScottK> The problem is to add it to ECLIPSE_UNSUPPORTED_PLATOFORMS variable
<ScottK> it being LPIA.
<ScottK> The last patch got it to build on LPIA, but won't actually allow it to work.
<norsetto> ScottK: yes?
<ScottK> You want to have a look at that then.  It won't build on a machine with less than 1GB RAM is why I asked about that.
<norsetto> ScottK: so, I just have to check if it builds on my machine? And where is lpia in that!?
<ScottK> You need to make the ECLIPSE_UNSUPPORTED_PLATOFORMS variable change and then test build it.  You should be able to make an LPIA pbuilder on your machine.
<ScottK> IIRC DktrKranz knows how to do that.
<norsetto> ScottK: ah, I knew there was a trick .....
<DktrKranz> norsetto, I was able to have a lpia chroot, if you want some advices (it's not that complicated, though) just ping me
<ScottK> I'd do it, but my Gutsy machine only has 256 MB, so no way I can do Eclipse.
<DktrKranz> back in a while
<norsetto> DktrKranz: ok, any reference I can check in the meantime?
<DktrKranz> norsetto, sure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
* norsetto read and pray ....
<DktrKranz> norsetto, if you discover how to create chroots other than lpia, *please* ping :)
<asisak> Hey
<norsetto> Hoy
<DktrKranz> norsetto, to create chroot I used sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch lpia gutsy lpia-chroot http://ports.ubuntu.com
<DktrKranz> since lpia is not an official port, you won't find it on archive.ubuntu.com
<norsetto> DktrKranz: I'm using about the same, but I don't have the port site, so I guess it will fail?
<DktrKranz> I failed
<DktrKranz> so I fear you'll do the same :(
<norsetto> DktrKranz: ok, kill on its way .....
<DktrKranz> this happened four days ago, I think things didn't changed much
<norsetto> DktrKranz: never mind, I was only at python :-)
<DktrKranz> well, it would be worse if you were at "configuring..." stage :)
* norsetto thinks about all the cool things he will be able to do with an lpia chroot
* norsetto exhausted the list already
<DktrKranz> a long one, mine is much more short
* norsetto study the python data structures while his lpia chroot builds
* norsetto is amazed to discover that lists still kick ass (yes, norsetto used to program in lisp!)
<ScottK> norsetto: dictionaries of lists of dictionaries are cool too (you can do that in Python).
<asisak> bluekuja: congratulations :)
<bluekuja> asisak, thanks a lot :)
* asisak has too many not Ubuntu do nowadays...
<bluekuja> asisak, do you have access to sparky too?
* asisak does not know about sparky
<bluekuja> k, then^^
<asisak> I guess not. I am not a Canonical guy
<bluekuja> asisak, every developer have access
<bluekuja> to it
<asisak> What is sparky? Where can I access it? And what is it :)
<bluekuja> asisak, sparc build machine
<bluekuja> need to talk with siretart or imbrandon
<bluekuja> for it
<bluekuja> I guess ajmitch too
* asisak does not think he would need that
<geser> asisak: sparky.ubuntuwire.com, the last remaining community machine for MOTUs and core-devs
<ScottK> doko: What do you think about Bug #139207 at this stage?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139207 in exuberant-ctags "[UVFe]  Please sync exuberant-ctags from unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139207
<asisak> What happened to the other ones?
<ScottK> asisak: They are sitting in imbrandon's house IIRC.
<ScottK> They lost their hosting.
<doko> hmm, really needed?
<asisak> doko: you mean the community machines? Or hosting?
<ScottK> doko: That's my question.  The reporter sounds like it's important.  You uploaded it to Debian, so I thought I'd seek your opinion.
<doko> I did upload it?
<doko> no opinion
<ScottK> Sorry.  You did the last Ubuntu rebuild.  I need to read LP better.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking.
<norsetto> doko, DktrKranz: where would the binary-lpia archive be? Can't find it in archive.ubuntu.com or ports.ubuntu.com
<DktrKranz> in ports.ubuntu.com neither?
<ScottK> norsetto: You should just be able to use your normal mirror.
<norsetto> DktrKranz: nope
<norsetto> ScottK: nope: 404
<huats> norsetto: Hi
<huats> norsetto: how are you ?
<norsetto> huats: hi, fine and you?
<doko> norsetto: it's there: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/gutsy/main/binary-lpia/
<huats> norsetto: so do I
<ScottK> norsetto: We don't have arch specific archives.
<ScottK> err what doko said.
<norsetto> doko: let me check manually; apt-get is reporting 404
<blueyed> Hi. I'm trying to pdebuild gksu, but it fails: http://pastebin.com/m9b4e145 - any hints, why? Do I have to install gnome-pkg-tools outside of pbuilder?
<huats> I always forget : when I have the .orig.tar.gz, and the diff how do I recreate the debian folder ?
<laga> huats: dpkg-source -x maybe? though that'll extract everything
<laga> hum, that might need a .dsc
<bluekuja> huats, you need
<norsetto> ok, I see what the problem is: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-lpia/
<huats> laga: I also have the .dsc
<huats> :)
<bluekuja> diff.gz, dsc and orig
<bluekuja> huats, then dpkg-source -x
<bluekuja> and you're done
<huats> bluekuja: ok thanks
<bluekuja> huats, np :)
<geser> blueyed: probably, it's need to be able the clean target
<huats> norsetto: I am still struggling with my pbuilder pbs.... I haven't find a way to pbuild flightgear on it... So I use ppa...
<blueyed> Thanks, geser. It works.
<norsetto> huats: well, you have to have a pbuilder working on your machine, can't really do without (IMHO)
<huats> norsetto: I know... I will restart from scratch...
<norsetto> ScottK: just a debuild should do, right?
<LaserJock> siretart: ping
<huats> just to be sure : if the next revision of a package will be  1.6.1-3ubuntu2 and if I want to start building temp version using ppa, I should start with  1.6.1-3ubuntu2~ppa right ?
<norsetto> huats: 1.6.1-3ubuntu1~ppa1 etc.
<huats> norsetto: ok
<huats> norsetto: thanks
<norsetto> huats: because 1.6.1-3ubuntu2 I think is << than 1.6.1-3ubuntu2~ppa
<huats> ok
<huats> I will test
<geser> -3ubuntu2 is greater than -3ubuntu2~ppa2 which is greater than -3ubuntu1
<geser> you can use dpkg --compare-versions to check version numbers
<huats> geser: I was doing  that actually
<huats> geser: thanks
<pwnguin> ive been meaning to ask, what the hell is an lpia?
<geser> Low Power Intel Architecture, used in Ubuntu Mobile
<asisak> ! lpia
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pwnguin> is that different than embedded 386 or arm?
<asisak> We should have this, since everyone asks this after a while.
<asisak> Some clear-up on the planet would be also useful.
* asisak stops to assign tasks to random people :)
<ajmitch> good morning
<pwnguin> of course, intel's page is not enlightening =/
<asisak> hey ajmitch
<norsetto> hello ajmitch
<geser> Hi ajmitch
* norsetto is getting tired of downloading the whole ports.ubuntu.com .....
<ajmitch> norsetto: why all of it? :)
<norsetto> ajmitch: just building eclipse ;-)
<bluekuja> ajmitch, are you admin on sparky too?
<Whoopie> bluekuja: Hi, uswsusp lost usplash support after latest merge with debian. could you have a look at it?
<bluekuja> Whoopie, let me see
<ajmitch> bluekuja: I can be if required
<bluekuja> ajmitch, how can I use pbuilder without sudo access?
<bluekuja> or a password?
<ajmitch> there are ways & means :)
<bluekuja> on sparky of course
<ajmitch> which box are you trying to work on?
<ajmitch> ok
<bluekuja> sparky.ubuntuwire.com
<sacater> gah
<bluekuja> logged in
* sacater reads earlier
* ajmitch looks at what was setup on sparky for building
<bluekuja> ajmitch, thanks
<ajmitch> ah, there was an entry for people in the ubuntu-dev group to run pbuilder
<bluekuja> Whoopie, latest merge is  0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu2, am I right?
<ajmitch> I may be able to reenable that, though it was siretart who disabled it
<ajmitch> sparky is *not* a fast box :)
<bluekuja> ajmitch, don't worry, I'll wait then :)
<bluekuja> just need to have it working
<ajmitch> cpu             : TI UltraSparc IIi (Sabre)
<ajmitch> 128MB RAM
<ajmitch> so you may wait for quite awhile for builds
<Whoopie> bluekuja: 0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu1 was the merge, 0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu2 is mjg69's latest change.
<bluekuja> ok then
<ajmitch> is it something sparc-specific that you need?
<bluekuja> ajmitch, was testing with DktrKranz a fix for firebird FTBFS
<bluekuja> on sparc
<bluekuja> and ia64
<ajmitch> ah
<DktrKranz> ia64 should not be a problem anymore
<bluekuja> Whoopie, checking 0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu1
<ajmitch> I can give you pbuilder access now if you'd like
<bluekuja> ajmitch, yeah, would be great! so tomorrow I can test it
<ajmitch> ok, there's a pbuilder-gutsy script you can try & use
<ajmitch> probably need to run pbuilder-gutsy update
<bluekuja> ajmitch, ok great. Is it inside my home?
<ajmitch> no
<bluekuja> Whoopie, 0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu1 is removed
<ajmitch> just run it, it's in the path
<bluekuja> sure it's not the other revision?
<bluekuja> ajmitch, ok perfect
<Whoopie> bluekuja: sorry for the confusion. 0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu2 is latest version.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, that's the bad one then
<bluekuja> let me see the changelog
<bluekuja> Whoopie, the one I did was working, am I right?
<bluekuja> now it's removed
<Whoopie> bluekuja: no, sorry.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, ?
<Whoopie> you missed to merge the uplash changes.
<bluekuja> it was done on 19 june
<bluekuja> and no one reported anything
<bluekuja> so it looks strange
<Whoopie> there's the directory suspend-cvs20070513 with the usplash files. but there're not in the suspend-cvs20070618 directory.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, was re-added in next revision
<bluekuja> what's the problem then?
<ScottK> norsetto: In a pbuilder, yes.
<Whoopie> bluekuja: do a ldd on s2disk please. do you see libusplash dependency?
<bluekuja> Whoopie, I can't now. I was leaving.
<Whoopie> bluekuja: latest revision does have these 2 directories.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, yeah
<bluekuja> so I dont see the problem
<Whoopie> bluekuja: shall I provide a diff.gz with my changes to get usplash working?
<bluekuja> Whoopie, well, create a debdiff
<Whoopie> ok
<bluekuja> open a bug
<Whoopie> ok
<bluekuja> ask someone to test
<bluekuja> and assign it to me when done for sponsorship
<bluekuja> Whoopie, thanks for working on this. It was done 3 months ago
<bluekuja> so cannot remember what happened to the orig
<bluekuja> build went ok
<bluekuja> no bug reports
<bluekuja> so strange thing
<bluekuja> Whoopie, provide me 1-2 testing posts please
<bluekuja> need to verify if it's only your case
<Whoopie> bluekuja: look at suspend-cvs20070618. there're no usplash* files. and Makefile also misses usplash rules. how should it work?
<bluekuja> Whoopie, next revision by matthew is bad as well then?
<Whoopie> I think so, yes.
<bluekuja> kk
<bluekuja> just provide me a debdiff
<bluekuja> a bug
<bluekuja> and two testing opinions
<bluekuja> Whoopie, assign it to me when done
<Whoopie> could you point me to his rev?
<bluekuja> Whoopie, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/uswsusp
<bluekuja> this one
<Whoopie> bluekuja: ah, sorry, I only know him as mjg69 ;)
<bluekuja> oh^^
<bluekuja> Whoopie, ok, understood everything?
<bluekuja> gonna be here tomorrow, now It's time for bed
<Whoopie> bluekuja: I guess yes.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, great! gonna be done for tomorrow?
<Whoopie> I hope so.
<bluekuja> kk
<bluekuja> take care and cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> ping me
<Whoopie> ok, g'night
<bluekuja> thanks, you too! ;)
<bluekuja> gnight all
<norsetto> ScottK: anything fancy one has to do to get sound out of Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Not for me.
<ScottK> It depends a lot on your hardware.
<ScottK> If you're having trouble with sound, keep an eye out for tsmithe.  He knows a lot about it.
<norsetto> ScottK: ok, thx
<proppy> hi
<proppy> norsetto: sorry for the delay
<norsetto> proppy: howdy
<proppy> norsetto: back to home, screw public wifi network with time limit on them !
<norsetto> proppy: yeah, power to the masses!
* norsetto is a very religious man
<norsetto> awful pun I know, but what else is left when you are in the middle of building eclipse for lpia....
<proppy> lpia ?
<propp1> norsetto: lpia ?
<jmg> propp1: lowpower intel architecture
<norsetto> gotta quit this soon. start to be low on mem
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-09-13
<norsetto> ScottK: ping
<TheMuso> norsetto: Sorry, I didn't read version numbers for hexter correctly, so I'll look at that shortly.
<norsetto> TheMuso: sure
<norsetto> ScottK: the bloated thing doesn't build on my machine too, I think it needs at least 2 GB
* RAOF is now around
<RAOF> StevenK: Hi, I'm back.
<RAOF> StevenK: Yes, democracyplayer can be removed from the archives.  Miro superceds it.
<TheMuso> RAOF: What about a transitional package?
<TheMuso> Or aern't we supporting that?
<crimsun> Replaces: democracyplayer
<crimsun> Provides: democracyplayer
<TheMuso> ah ok
<TheMuso> forgot about that. :p
<RAOF> TheMuso: I'm all over it :)
<RAOF> Also, hi crimsun :)
<StevenK> RAOF: You'll file a Bug of Death?
<RAOF> I'll look into how to do that, yes.
<RAOF> Now that I'm back from Hobart, I'll me more active again.
* RAOF wishes our spam filter wouldn't send "I've blocked a virus!!!!" messages.
<RAOF> StevenK: So, in short, the process is "File a bug asking for it to be removed, and subscribe archive-admin"?
<StevenK> RAOF: Correct.
<RAOF> Bug Of Death filed.
<StevenK> Nice.
<StevenK> I won't bother fixing it against the new boost, then. :-)
<RAOF> Oh, crap.  New boost?
<RAOF> Oh, geser's fixed miro against the new boost, right?
* StevenK nods. 1.34.1
<StevenK> Right.
<StevenK> I'm about to upload 28 rebuilds.
<RAOF> Hoooray for libboost!
<StevenK> Yeah, well...
<TheMuso> StevenK: ooo fun.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<alex-weej_> can some motu please rebuild vmware kernel modules please? they've been stuck on feisty kernel versions...
<alex-weej_> and vmware-player refuses to install on gutsy as a result
<alex-weej_> Depends: vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15  but it is not installable
<TheMuso> alex-weej_: I think the kernel team are responsible for that, as the kernel is a constantly moving target.
* StevenK pushes 28 uploads uphill to upload.u.c
<bddebian> dang
* bddebian does nothing as usual
<TheMuso> StevenK: Hopefully most of those aren't big. :)
<alex-weej_> VMware Build Team <vmware-builds@vmware.com> is marked as maintainer so hmmm
<StevenK> TheMuso: They are all rebuilds, but some of them will take over an hour to build.
<alex-weej_> maybe they will release once Gutsy betas when the kernel versions calm down
<TheMuso> StevenK: Well at least thats good for uploading.
<bddebian> What texlive packages replace tetex-bin and tetex-extra?
* RAOF gardens some more xgl bugs.
<ScottK> nixternal: New courier upstream release has your name on it.
<StevenK> What, it says "Vista"? :-P
<ScottK> He made the mistake of touching courier last.
<ScottK> It looks, based on a quick glance at the diff that the Debian maintainer has cleaned it up a bit.
* ScottK is going to bed.
<ScottK> Good night all (or StevenK which may well be all).
<StevenK> Heh
<asisak> Good morning!
<desertc> Greetings, Asisak.  Good luck with the mastering of the universe today.
<asisak> Hmm.
<asisak> How does REVU determine if a package is an upload or a new one?
<superm1_> morning asisak
<asisak> I have seen new packages that has been advocated by only one person and marked with a heart and also a package that is an update one and not marked by a heart...
<asisak> Hey superm1_
<superm1_> asisak, perhaps does it query the archive?
<superm1_> to see if it exists there
<asisak> Oh, sure. Maybe the package is still in the NEW queue.
<asisak> I mean scolily.
<asisak> What is an update package now.
<superm1_> scolily stilll hasn't cleared NEW?
<asisak> On the other hand rutilt was a new one and it was marked by a heart after my 1st ack
<superm1_> that's one of the first ones i remember revuing :)
<asisak> superm1_: I am not saying this. I am just wondering...
<asisak> Where is the queue?
<superm1_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<superm1_> rutitlt is in there for binary it look
<asisak> Thanks superm1_
<asisak> Yes. Now it is there.
<superm1_> well https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<superm1_> if your not beta
<asisak> Scolily is out of here of course.
<asisak> Then it is a REVU-bug.
* asisak is beta from yesterday on... :)
<asisak> superm1_: do you know what the new qtpfsgui upload brings? The debdiff seems to be perfectly empty...
<superm1_> asisak, its a change in the .orig.tar.gz i think
<asisak> Should be in the debdiff, though.
<superm1_> it was related to licensing i believe too
<superm1_> well the .orig.tar.gz's have different sizes though
<superm1_> but your right
<superm1_> should still be in the debdiff
<asisak> Can you check if it is empty for you as well?
<superm1_> my understanding was that it didn't clear the NEW queue due to a licensing issue, so a new package freeze exception was filed for it
<superm1_> sure give me a sec
<superm1_> asisak, the debdiff is identical, but the license is indeed different between the two .orig.tar.gz's
<superm1_> do a diff -urN across the two directories
* tonyyarusso is hoping more work will be done on processing the NEW queue soon
<asisak> But why is this omitted in the debdiff :(
<superm1_> i wonder if he accidently reverts the changes
<superm1_> in the .diff.tar.gz
<asisak> This might be the case.
<superm1_> hm well no the diff's are identical on the two
<superm1_> by gunzip'ing the two .diff.gz's
<superm1_> hm
<pwnguin> hmm. is ubuntu affected by US export laws?
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: I find if I ask nicely, I can get stuff out of NEW.
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: I wouldn't know who to ask - any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: depends where the developers reside - remember it's an "export" law
<superm1_> asisak, i figured it out
<superm1_> he updated the .orig.tar.gz
<superm1_> but didn't regenerate the dsc/diff.gz
<superm1_> at least that is what it is looking like to me
<asisak> superm1_: thanks, cool
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<asisak> Hey TheMuso
<tonyyarusso> OT: Any of you folks know of good Ubuntu/Linux-related podcasts?
<superm1_> hey TheMuso
<pwnguin> tonyyarusso: so the servers are not in the US
<superm1_> asisak, er nvm i take that back.  its still not showing up differently
<pwnguin> tonyyarusso: apparently fingerprint verification may be subject to export laws =/
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: not most of them anyway, and I'd think most people using the US ones are in it...?
<pwnguin> the mirrors at least
<pwnguin> but if you upload to say a ppa
<StevenK> Then I suspect it is subject to *UK* export law.
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: What do you want to get looked at?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: kompozer, still
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: (someone actually just sent an e-mail asking if it had been processed yet, after seeing the UVFe)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: Neil Wilson?
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: ty :)
<StevenK> Grrhm?
<tonyyarusso> I'm omniscient
<tonyyarusso> or in too many irc channels
<StevenK> tonyyarusso: pitti, Mithrandir or seb128 are the best people to get to know for archive type things. :-)
<tonyyarusso> StevenK: good to know
<TheMuso> ~799/c
<TheMuso> argh
<StevenK> Hrm. TheMuso is getting more unpredictable about running c
<TheMuso> StevenK: Its more to do with orca and unusual behavior if lag occurs.
* TheMuso thinks that a screen reader should be written in python.
<TheMuso> s/should/shouldn't/
<StevenK> TheMuso: It makes sense to me - it allows it to be very easily extended.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Maybe the Orca guys need to refactor the reading code into a Python module written in C.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Although, is the problem in the *reading*, or the *speaking*?
<TheMuso> StevenK: Haven't tried to work it out.
<TheMuso> Mind you, this is not on the most speedy machine I have, and on an arch that is not officially supported by Ubuntu. :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey jussi01
<siretart> ajmitch: I cannot remember disabling it. I therefore don't think I did :)
<dholbach> morning doko
<dholbach> hey siretart
<siretart> morning folks!
<siretart> hi dholbach! hi doko!
<StevenK> TheMuso: Well, you could try refactoring one of those two parts into C, and trying it. :-0
<StevenK> s/:-0/:-)/
<TheMuso> heh
<asisak> Hey Hobbsee
<asisak> See you later MOTUs et. al.
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Hobbsee> hi sistpoty!
<sistpoty> hi Hobbsee
<dholbach> hey sistpoty
* dholbach hugs sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi dholbach
* sistpoty hugs dholbach
<sistpoty> oh, I should be careful, as I'm ill atm, not to spread my disease *g*
<dholbach> sistpoty: you're not the only one... I know of doko and my girlfriend who are too coughing atm
<sistpoty> :(
* proppy hugs dholbach
<jmg> ok thats weird
<jmg> just rebooted after an update and gdm is horked
<bluekuja> Whoopie, good morning
<bluekuja> any progress on your work?
<sistpoty> hi bluekuja
<bluekuja> sistpoty, heya stefan!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> sistpoty, everything ok?
<sistpoty> bluekuja: yes, apart from that I'm ill, everything's fine :)
<ddaa> Hi, do you guys know if any effort was made to package http://peadrop.com/blog/2007/01/06/pretty-emacs/ based on the gutsy snapshot?
<bluekuja> sistpoty, oh :) I hope you'll be ok again soon!
<Whoopie> bluekuja: morning. Please have a look at bug 109151
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 109151 in uswsusp "no hibernate with uswsusp installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109151
<sistpoty> bluekuja: thanks... actually I'm almost recovered, so I guess I can go back to work tomorrow
<bluekuja> sistpoty, Is persia disappeared?
<StevenK> crimsun: Hey, are you around?
<bluekuja> Whoopie, heya
<sistpoty> bluekuja: no idea... haven't been much around on irc recently
<bluekuja> checking
<Whoopie> bluekuja: uswsusp needs more love then just fixing the merge.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, I dont use that package
<StevenK> By us, or the Debian guy?
<bluekuja> and it would be nice to have you on ity
<ScottK> bluekuja: persia has been pretty tied up with work the last month or so.  He still reads e-mail if you need something.
<bluekuja> ScottK, oh thanks!
<bluekuja> Whoopie, gonna test the debdiff right now
<bluekuja> Whoopie, the desc is not really good
<bluekuja> just write re-adding usplash support
<Whoopie> bluekuja: ok
<bluekuja> anyway I need someone to test it
<bluekuja> somewhere
<bluekuja> to confirm it works
<bluekuja> anyway I'm grabbing everything atm
<Whoopie> sure, hopefully, I'll find some time on the weekend.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, do you want to take of that package?
<bluekuja> *care
<bluekuja> e.g testing, bug fixing et all?
<Whoopie> bluekuja: normally, I use suspend2 for hibernate, but I wanted to test an alternative and found this issue. I have no clue about the procedure for revu, etc.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, actually that's not a problem
<bluekuja> Whoopie, you dont need revu for that anyway
<bluekuja> just subscribe to all bugs uswusp related
<bluekuja> and try to help us out
<bluekuja> Whoopie, please delete tmp stuff
<bluekuja> It's not nice for a debdiff
<bluekuja> ;)
<Whoopie> bluekuja: I did that debdiff with "debdiff". that's what it produced.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, I know. But as I said it's not nice to have it
<bluekuja> you can easily delete it manually
<bluekuja> don't worry
<Whoopie> ok
<Whoopie> bluekuja: what I don't understand why uswsusp doesn't depend automaticly on libusplash0.
<bluekuja> Whoopie, what do you mean with automatically?
<Whoopie> bluekuja: why doesn't dh_shlibdeps generate the dependency?
<bluekuja> Whoopie, oh, that's better
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> Whoopie, is it libsplashy1?
<bluekuja> debian has it
<Whoopie> bluefoxicy: libusplash0
<Whoopie> s/bluefoxicy/bluekuja
<bluekuja> Whoopie, I dont know then
<bluekuja> Whoopie, you may ask to debian maintainer
<bluekuja> to have some clarifications
<fernando> moin all
<geser> Hi fernando
<jwendell> hey, fernando!
<fernando> hi geser, jwendell
<jwendell> fernando, did you see dholbach's comment?
<fernando> jwendell, let me see
<dholbach> hey jwendell, hey fernando, hey geser
<dholbach> how's it going guys?
<jwendell> hi, dholbach!
<fernando> dholbach, fine, thanks. and you?
<norsetto> afternoon lads
<dholbach> good good :-)
<dholbach> heya norsetto
<geser> Hi dholbach, norsetto
<norsetto> geser: hey
* norsetto bows to the master
<norsetto> sorry, the Master :-)
<norsetto> scottK: Saw my message about eclipse?
<ScottK> Yes I did.
<ScottK> Thanks for trying.
<norsetto> ScottK: that thing is a killer :-(
<zul> dholbach: can you have a look at that gimmie bug, I would patch it myself but im not sure https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimmie/+bug/138948
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138948 in gimmie "Gimmie crashes on startup" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<ScottK> norsetto: Agreed.
<fernando> dholbach, on #134560, this fixes are to gtk-vnc or vinagre? or both? =)
<dholbach> fernando: please file a separate bug for gtk-vnc and I'll add my list of notes to it
<dholbach> zul: looking
<fernando> dholbach, ok, great
<norsetto> anyone need a test compilation for lpia ;-) ?
<zul> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> zul: I wonder why Alex does not commit it to svn
<ScottK> fernando: But please don't subscribe motu-uvf to it.
<norsetto> ScottK: btw, solved my sound problem after the last kmix update
<ScottK> norsetto: Great.
<dholbach> zul: yeah, looks good to commit it afaics
<zul> dholbach: ok ill do it tonight
<dholbach> rock on
<fernando> ScottK, ok, thanks
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<norsetto> hi darkie
<DarkSun88> Hi norsetto
<fernando> dholbach, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/139371
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139371 in ubuntu "[need-packaging]  gtk-vnc" [Undecided,New] 
<fernando> fixing vinagre
<zul> dholbach: screw it ive already uploaded the fix
<dholbach> yoohoo
<dholbach> fernando: updated, please bump back to fix committed once you've fixed those
<geser> StevenK: I've seen you working on sfftobmp with the new boost. Is it ok if I upload a fixed package?
* Hobbsee pokes jono
* sistpoty is off again
<sistpoty> cya
* zul pokes Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee pokes zul back
* zul hits Hobbsee in the head
* Hobbsee falls over
<huats> Hi all
* Hobbsee waves
<huats> I have build in my ppa a new .deb that fixes #138167
<huats> do I also have to put the debdiff  in a bug comment, or do I have to reference my ppa build in the bug ?
<Hobbsee> use a debdiff - easier to check
<huats> Hobbsee: o
<huats> ok
<zul> Hobbsee: say jono's name 3 times and he will magically appear
<jono> Hobbsee: heading to a meeting, ping me in a few hours :)
<Hobbsee> jono: will be asleep then (or should be).  feel free to ping me the next time you see me
<jono> Hobbsee: ok
<jono> Hobbsee: or mail me :)
<ScottK> \sh: Do you have a moment?
<\sh> if you give me 5 mins for a cigarette...sure...
<ScottK> \sh: OK.  Let me know when you are back.  Thaks.
<ScottK> Thanks even
<ScottK> dholbach: Would you please upload Bug #128262 again.  UVFe is now approved.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128262 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  sqlite-ruby" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128262
<dholbach> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Great.
* ScottK starts to wonder how big that cigarette \sh is smoking really is???
<dholbach> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> dholbach: For ppaput, who does it subscribe to the bug?
<dholbach> ubuntu-universe-sponsors or ubuntu-main-sponsors
<Hobbsee> oh, ick, so u-u-s is also sponsoring new packages.  fun
<dholbach> there's no --uvf mode yet
<\sh> ScottK, sorry...I needed to walk to our security datacenter...across our area here :)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: no
<dholbach> Hobbsee: only if a package is in universe or multiverse already
<Hobbsee> oh right
<\sh> ScottK, how can I help you?
<ScottK> I noticed you said you used to work for Red Hat the other day.
<\sh> ScottK, yep
<ScottK> I work on another open source project where I'm the Postfix/Debian guy.
<ScottK> Our Sendmail/RPM guy is unfamiliar with how you get packages updated in Fedora.
<StevenK> ScottK: It's much harder than Ubuntu
<StevenK> And Fedora is maintained entirely in CVS. Crazy.
<ScottK> I was wondering if you were 1.  Up on that process and 2.  Willing to show someone how to navigate the waters (he knows RPM Packaging).
<ScottK> The guy is pretty good with CVS too, so that'll work.
<\sh> ScottK, in 2001 there  were no fedora...and right now I don't even know the process...but you could ask on #fedora ;)
<ScottK> \sh: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I didn't know how long ago it was.
* ScottK looks over at StevenK.
<zul> ScottK: gentoo uses cvs as well
<StevenK> ScottK: They don't hand out CVS access without you being vouched for. The process is a bit interesting.
<StevenK> I'm working from memory, and it's a little hazy
<ScottK> OK.
<StevenK> I can STFW, if you wish
<ScottK> I could do that too.
<ScottK> Thanks though.
* ScottK starts to understand why the other guy is reluctant.
<StevenK> Mind going through it when you see it?
<StevenK> It's long and arduous, if I recall correctly
<ScottK> You say that and are a DD, so I'm scared.
<Seveas> ScottK, lol
<ScottK> If I find something good, I'll point it out to you.
<StevenK> ScottK: Contributing to Debian is simple, so is Ubuntu. Contributing to Fedora is *hard*
<zul> uh depends on what you want to contribute to ubuntu ;)
<\sh> ScottK, ping spot on #fedora...he is a long standing redhat employee...I wonder if he can help you
<ScottK> \sh: Thanks.
<StevenK> zul: Well, if you're okay if debian packaging, u-u-s makes uploading to Ubuntu simple
<zul> im talking other than packaging though ;)
* \sh met some netfilter guys yesterday in karlsruhe....
<\sh> they had a meeting here in karlsruhe, at astaro...and were drinking in the same pub...
<norsetto> soren: about bug 139381, I can see you will have no career in marketing :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139381 in gimmie "Please change package description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139381
<soren> norsetto: I sincerely hope you're right :)
<DktrKranz> superm1, around?
<superm1_> well he's not, but his ghost superm1_ is :)
<superm1_> what's up?
<DktrKranz> hehe
<DktrKranz> it concerns https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<DktrKranz> pitti clarified that XSBC-Original-Maintainer should be set only for Feisty and newer
<superm1_> yes i've heard that as well too
<DktrKranz> is it worth to add this to MOTU/SRU?
<superm1_> well likely no: changes like that wouldn't be going into an SRU, the idea for the SRU is minimal changes
<superm1_> to packaging and application
<superm1_> but perhaps something explaining that minimal changes should be done would be worthwhile
<DktrKranz> it is required in latest releases, so I think it can be included into "minimal changes" category
<huats> Does anybody can have a look at the debdiff of the bug #138167 ? before I susbscribe u-u-s ...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138167 in gmail-notify "gmail-notify menu item tooltip is not HIG compliant" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138167
<superm1_> DktrKranz, well but you normally shouldn't be modifying the maintainer on older stuff
<superm1_> but i see your point
<superm1_> i'll add some information regarding it
<DktrKranz> another question: should Examples session be integrated with some fixed bugs?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<DktrKranz> we have only one ATM concerning old procedure
<superm1_> yes i think it should.
<superm1_> ideally i wanted to do one that starts after the new process has been clarified
<superm1_> because i know the sru(s) that i've done have been a messy process and what pre-empted the clarifications
<DktrKranz> good point
<superm1_> there was one just filed i read on the motu mailing list
<ScottK> For dapper/edgy to toolchain is untested with the maintainer mangled, so one must not mangle the maintainer.
<superm1_> so perhaps tracking how that turns out it will turn into a good example
<DktrKranz> IIRC, there's only one point remaining: avoiding collisions with security updates
<ScottK> for Feisty and later it's appropriate for an SRU.
<norsetto> bddbian: Heya gangster
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Did you see the example of that I gave on IRC just after the MOTU meeting?
<superm1_> DktrKranz, yea i have to add that yet
<DktrKranz> ScottK: no sorry, it was 4 here, I went to sleep :)
<norsetto> DktrKranz: wimpy ......
<DktrKranz> I'll get the log, where did you posted that?
<superm1> ubuntulog may have gotten that
<superm1> !logs | DktrKranz
<ubotu> DktrKranz: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ScottK> It was here.
<ScottK> IIRC it was lighttpd.
<DktrKranz> ok, I'm going to find it...
<DktrKranz> hey norsetto, how about lpia chroot?
<norsetto> DktrKranz: works a wonder, thanks :-)
<DktrKranz> which URI did you use?
<norsetto> DktrKranz: the one you gave me, ports
<DktrKranz> tonight I'm going to help a user fixing lpia ftbfs, I need it :)
<DktrKranz> thanks
<norsetto> DktrKranz: well, if you need mine just ask
<DktrKranz> IIRC, it was just 10 minutes in downloading
<DktrKranz> no problem, thanks anyway
<DktrKranz> but if you were successful in creating ia64's...
* Hobbsee spies a jono, and throws pebbles at him
<norsetto> DktrKranz: not even thinking considering trying ....
<DktrKranz> :)
<huats> norsetto: hi
<huats> norsetto: how are you ?
<norsetto> huats: salut mon am
<huats> norsetto: salut
<norsetto> huats: pbuilding like a madman?
<huats> norsetto: no...
<norsetto> huats: ah
<huats> norsetto: but I have a running gutsy righ now, which is a good thing for testing
<norsetto> huats: btw, since you are in Toulouse, you are not involved in Aerobus or anything like that? Could be a good excuse to test flightgear...
<huats> norsetto: In fact I am not working for airbus
<huats> but something like 70% of my company are...
<slavik> would building a kernel module from a source package be offtopic for this channel?
<dholbach> PPA and Ubuntu Packaging 101 in #launchpad in 4 minutes
* norsetto flies to #launchpad
<slavik> in any case, I have troubles building the kernel module for iscsitarget ... I get an error about the kernel headers
<huats> norsetto: can you have a look at the bug #138167 ? I have put a debdiff in it, and I like someone to see it before subscribing u-u-s
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138167 in gmail-notify "gmail-notify menu item tooltip is not HIG compliant" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138167
<huats> dholbach: thanks for being a living notifier :-)
<dholbach> :-)
* bddebian curses illuminator some more...
<ScottK> Speaking of PPA, I got some feedback on my PPA terms of service bug that they're looking into changes, so maybe that'll change for the better.
<norsetto> huats: you should remove the ~ppa from the changelog and perhaps the universe/ in control
<norsetto> huats: and since you are already changing the .desktop file, make it freedesktop.org v1.0 compliant too
<huats> regarding the universe thing, may be we can ask more in the ppa 101 right nwo, but I've been told by mrevell that this will be removed automaticly
<slavik> I am trying to build a module that fails saying there is no usable kernel source
<DktrKranz> slavik: could you please paste your error log in pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<ScottK> cool. bug #139409 - miro bugs already.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139409 in miro "Cannot download movies using miro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139409
<Hobbsee> mmm...crack
<gnomefreak> use something else ;)
<zul> Hobbsee: fix it then ;)
<StevenK> Whatcho talking about Willis? Miro has no bugs!
<zul> that...is...so...old ;)
<ScottK> It's got at least one ^^^
<gnomefreak> bug sthat old are features
<slavik> DktrKranz: sure
<gnomefreak> although that doesnt seem that old
<LaserJock> dholbach: ping
<slavik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/169/
<bluefoxicy> crud.
<slavik> the headers are isntalled, but the sources are for dapper I think ...
<dholbach> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> dholbach: I can't find my pbuilder-dist scrip in ubuntu-dev-tools
<dholbach> LaserJock: which version of it do you have installeD?
<dholbach> it should be
<slavik> DktrKranz: I pasted (a bit above)
<LaserJock> I'm looking at bzr
<dholbach> LaserJock: I'm on top of trunk and still have it in ./
<DktrKranz> slavik: did you try to follow the suggestion given? apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<DktrKranz> do you get the same results?
<slavik> they are isntalled ...
<LaserJock> dholbach: grr, I'll rebranch and see if that does it
<slavik> and latest version
<DktrKranz> open a console, cd /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build and launch sudo make scripts/
<slavik> reinstall?
<DktrKranz> let's see what happens
<DktrKranz> probably you'll have to launch sudo make oldconfig first...
<slavik> no errors
<LaserJock> dholbach: ok, got it now, shouldn't a bzr pull do that?
<slavik> it's building :)
<slavik> what exactly happened here?
<dholbach> LaserJock: yeah, it's what I use all the time
<LaserJock> dholbach: :(, I was missing a lot of stuff
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> maybe you were on the wrong branch?
<dholbach> maybe an old one?
<DktrKranz> slavik: sometimes some headers and files are required to build a kernel module
<DktrKranz> that command creates them
<slavik> gotcha ...
<DktrKranz> enjoy :)
<slavik> hmm, appears to be a problem with their code
<slavik> FATAL: Error inserting iscsi_trgt (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/iscsi/iscsi_trgt.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<DktrKranz> look at dmesg command output
<DktrKranz> and paste it as above
<slavik> I have a later version of the code (0.4.15, the one trying to get to work is 0.4.13 but it depends on stuff that isn't upto date in feisty
<LaserJock> dholbach: I took the same url (got it from the output of bzr pull) rm -rf the dir and rebranched
<dholbach> weird
<dholbach> I didn't have that
<slavik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/170/
<slavik> guess it didn't link up properly
<DktrKranz> it seems it misses a couple of modules
<DktrKranz> modprobe should resolve them
<DktrKranz> but you need to push that module in /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/misc and launching depmod
<slavik> nope
<dholbach> see you tomorrow guys!
<DktrKranz> slavik: probably it is required for some modules to be compiled
<LaserJock> dholbach: gone already? :-)
<dholbach> yeah :-)
<dholbach> need to look after my ill girlfriend :)
<DktrKranz> I haven't kernel source here, I need to check which one are required
<slavik> the crypto ones I assume
<LaserJock> dholbach: my wife is sick, I sympathize
<dholbach> yeah - people are coughing all over the place
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<DktrKranz> yes, and someting related to fs
* dholbach hugs LaserJock
<huats> I have a problem wit my pbuilder
<huats> I cannot tell him to add anything more than main...
<huats> I've tried to add that to my .pbuilderrc file in the COMPONENTS but nothing changed
<huats> does anybody can help me ?
<DktrKranz> huats: did you used --override-config?
<DktrKranz> *use
<huats> nope
<huats> that was the thing !
<huats> I completly forgot about that..
<DktrKranz> try to update the existing one specifying that option
<huats> DktrKranz: I am currently doing that...
<DktrKranz> cross your fingers, then :)
<proppy> oy
<siretart> dammit, the ppa 101 is already running for hours :/
<Hobbsee> an hour and 20 mins
<bddebian> Gawd illuminators configure check for petsc is just plain hosed
<proppy> siretart: where does the ppa 101 takes place ?
<DktrKranz> proppy: #launchpad
<geser> and is already over
<proppy> DktrKranz: thanks
<LaserJock> siretart: it'll all be on the irc logs and  wiki
<siretart> sure
<LaserJock> siretart: got a minute to discuss the packaging guide
<LaserJock> ?
<siretart> LaserJock: whats up
<siretart> ?
<LaserJock> well, I'm wondering if you disliked the idea of doing it on the wiki
<StevenK> Personally, I like the idea of it on the wiki
<siretart> LaserJock: honestly, I dont
<siretart> like wikis too much
<siretart> wikis are great for collecting opinions and gathering ideas for quick collaboration
<siretart> we are talking here about a document, which needs to be revised by developers, who know whats how things are going
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> but I've never really gotten any help from developers
<siretart> so I think reviews of contributions are cruical. I don't see how a wiki helps with reviews
<LaserJock> heck, mdz didn't even know it *existed* for over a year
<siretart> LaserJock: as said, I wasn't even aware that we had in in a package like it is
<siretart> right
<siretart> I think one of the main problems was that it is managed in a svn on the ubuntu-doc team's server
<bluekuja> heya LaserJock
<bluekuja> siretart, StevenK :)
<siretart> I've therefore suggested to extract it to an own sourcepackage and place the master branch in a ubuntu-dev's team branch
<siretart> well, I don't feel like repeating my email on irc
<siretart> too strong, at leat
<bluekuja> LaserJock, I don't like a lot the idea of putting it on the wiki, sorry for not yet sending a mail
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> siretart, adding it on a team branch would be nice too
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I'm just not sure that moving it around is going to help get people to write
<LaserJock> if people don't want to do docbook or write in a book form then it's not really gonna work
<siretart> LaserJock: please consider all 3 of my points
<bluekuja> siretart, can you please update my account on REVU?
<bluekuja> siretart, I get a No REVU account for bluekuja@ubuntu.com exists yet.
<bluekuja> strange thing
<bluekuja> it was registered with that mail
* Hobbsee logs into REVU
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, thanks
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: what account were you using for REVU before?
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, bluekuja@ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> ^^
<Hobbsee> did you upload anything since REVU went down?
<bluekuja> nope :/
<Hobbsee> that's why, then.
<bluekuja> that's why
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> can you do it manually?
<Hobbsee> no, it seems to break.  it'll let me set a password, but i twont actually store it or something
<Hobbsee> just upload something, then you can practice archiving.
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, ok
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, gonna ping you when done
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, uploaded
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, you should see it on incoming
<Hobbsee> cterm?
<bluekuja> ximp3
* Hobbsee waits
<bluekuja> :)
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: OK, you should be able to recover your p/w
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, thanks
<bluekuja> let me see
* Hobbsee can see it, and it's not "None", which is always a good start.
<Hobbsee> having access to here is useful
<Hobbsee> although it does make me want a large lightning bolt for people who *continue* to upload binaries to REVU
<bluekuja> Hobbsee, another revu-key instance is already running
<bluekuja> so cannot get pwd back
<Hobbsee> bluekuja: wha?
<bluekuja> another revu-key instance is already running
<bluekuja> check /tmp/revu-key.pid and PID 23939
<bluekuja> is what I get
<Hobbsee> oh, hm
<Hobbsee> siretart: can you have a look at that?  it hasnt killed /tmp/revu-key.pid, but the process no longer exists
* Hobbsee was running a keyring resync a few hours ago
<victor__> Hobbsee: could you sync it(or whatever needs to be done) for victor@pseudocode.se as well? (uploaded cterm)
<Hobbsee> victor__: no, sorry.  been investigating that.  i have no root over the machine, so we'll all have to wait for siretart
<victor__> okay, thanks anyway :)
<Hobbsee> siretart: FYI, revu1 group doesnt have access to pbuilder, either.
<LaserJock> bluekuja: why don't you like the idea of the packaging guide on the wiki?
<highvolt1ge> moo
* Hobbsee moo's back
<highvolt1ge> moooooooooooooooooo
<bluekuja> LaserJock, mostly for the view
<bluekuja> it was better organized on docbook
<Hobbsee> siretart: there you go, my first change to REVU.
<bluekuja> ScottK, gonna upload soon sunbird-locales. Was working on it with asac
<Hobbsee> siretart: i dont think it fully fixes the bug - i think youv'e still got permission problems...but it's a start :
<Hobbsee> * :)
<LaserJock> bluekuja: so basically wiki doesn't look as good?
<bluekuja> LaserJock, yeah
<bluekuja> LaserJock, it will be open to everyone?
<bluekuja> or only someone will be granted to modify it?
<LaserJock> everyone
<LaserJock> it would be wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<norsetto> scottK: what is required by motu-uvf for a new package to be synced from Debian?
<bluekuja> LaserJock, do you think is ok to gave access to everyone?
<bluekuja> to a page like that?
<LaserJock> we give that access for all our policy pages
<LaserJock> even Main policy pages
<bluekuja> ok then
<bluekuja> LaserJock, branch idea was nice too
<LaserJock> why?
<LaserJock> I'm not quite sure why going from bzr->svn and ~ubuntu-doc to ~ubuntu-dev is going to suddenly make everything better
<bluekuja> LaserJock, yeah, that's true too
<bluekuja> moving it to bzr it just changing a small particular
<bluekuja> not the organisation itself
<bluekuja> LaserJock, I'll think about it
<LaserJock> I'm not saying I'm against the idea really, I hadn't thought of that
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure exactly if that'd solve the problem
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> same here
<LaserJock> the packaging guide is the only Ubuntu developer documentation that's *not* on the wiki
<bluekuja> yup
<siretart> woah, so many hilights
<siretart> where to start?
<bddebian> heh
<siretart> dammit, where has hobbsee gone?
<bluekuja> siretart, she gone to sleep
<bluekuja> * Hobbsee looks at the time
<bluekuja> * Hobbsee --> bed.
<siretart> hm. I see
<proppy> hi
<siretart> bluekuja: do you have an account now?
<bluekuja> siretart, yup, I found out a problem
<bluekuja> and reported to her
<mdomsch> is there a way to keep a file installed under /etc from being considered a confffile  automatically?
* proppy hugs norsetto_limbo
<mdomsch> e.g. /etc/kernel/{prerm,postinst}.d/*
<bluekuja> another revu-key instance is already running
<bluekuja> check /tmp/revu-key.pid and PID 23939
<bluekuja> was the problem, siretart
<mdomsch> isn't really a conffile, it's a hook
<zul> mdomsch: you might want to try #-devel
<mdomsch> zul, will do thanks
<bddebian> StevenK: You aboot?
<bddebian> Hmm, should we remove ieee80211 from Ubuntu?
<proppy> could someone (ScottK?) take  a look at bug #138836 and bug #137573, and tell me what I need to do for these changes to show up in gutsy ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138836 in poker-network "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137573 in poker-network "poker2d crash (SIGSEGV) at startup" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137573
<geser> bddebian: given that TZ="Australia/Sydney" date results in 5 am he should be still sleeping
<bddebian> pfft, sleeping is now allowed :-)
<huats_> Hi
<huats_> I am fixing a bug on a .desktop file. So I decide to pass it through desktop-file-validate...
<bluekuja> huats, hi
<huats_> te thing is that i complains about an Application category not defined. Actualy it has : "Application"
<huats_> and Network
<bluekuja> Application category is deprecated
<bluekuja> so delete
<huats_> that was my idea...
<bluekuja> what does validate says?
<huats_> but I'd rather have a confirmation
<bluekuja> (I hope you're using gutsy desktop-utils(
<bluekuja> *)
<huats_> that Network alone is fine
<huats_> I am using the feisty version
<huats_> to validate
<bluekuja> huats, bad :)
<bluekuja> get gutsy one
<bluekuja> and try again
<bluekuja> and provide me the output
<huats_> ok I will right now...
<huats_> just let the time to my vmware server to start
<huats_> :)
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<huats_> bluekuja: after the various modification I did there is no ouput
<huats_> so it is good right ?
<bluekuja> huats, if desktop-file-validate doesnt complain
<bluekuja> it's ok
<bluekuja> :)
<huats_> ok thanks
<bluekuja> huats, btw what did you modify?
<huats_> Suppression of Encoding
<Paddy_EIRE> are there any plans to put superswitcher in the repos http://code.google.com/p/superswitcher/
<huats_> Removal of the .png on the icon
<huats_> the Category
<huats_> and the tooltip so that it is HIG Gnome compliant now (that was the bug)
<bluekuja> huats, bug number?
<huats_> #138167
<bluekuja> Launchpad Bug #138167
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138167 in gmail-notify "gmail-notify menu item tooltip is not HIG compliant" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138167
<ajmitch> Paddy_EIRE: only if someone is interested in packaging it, and only for hardy, not gutsy
<bluekuja> huats, mmm
<bluekuja> it was already uploaded?
<huats_> no
<bluekuja> huats, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmail-notify/+bug/138167/comments/2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138167 in gmail-notify "gmail-notify menu item tooltip is not HIG compliant" [Low,In progress] 
<huats_> but I already provided a ppa...
<huats_> that was it seems uploaded...
<bluekuja> huats, I see that
<bluekuja> and some hours later
<bluekuja> your debdiff
<bluekuja> :D
<huats_> yep
<bluekuja> why?
<huats_> why ? because I've been told that it is easier ... to provide the debdiff
<ScottK> proppy: Are ubuntu-universe-sponsors subscribed to the bugs?
<bluekuja> huats, the debdiff is ok
<bluekuja> huats, I just want to know why I see comment 2
<bluekuja> when you add LP: #BUG
<Adri2000> bluekuja: probably a soyuz bug
<bluekuja> Adri2000, yeah, I guess so
<Adri2000> it shouldn't close the bug report when uploaded to a ppa
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> he pushed to ppa and closed it
<bluekuja> not nice thing
<bluekuja> it may confuse ppl
<huats_>  bug #137767
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137767 in soyuz "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in PPA uploads closes Ubuntu bugs" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137767
<huats_> bluekuja:  that was the reason
<huats_> :)
<bluekuja> yep^^
<bluekuja> thanks for reporting it
<bluekuja> to me
<huats_> :)
<bluekuja> huats_, assign it to me
<bluekuja> gonna review, test and eventually upload tomorrow
<huats_> which one ?
<bluekuja> huats_, the bug you told me about (gmail one)
<huats_> ok
<Adri2000> huats_: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9270455/gmail-notify_1.6.1-3ubuntu2.debdiff in this debdiff, the version is incorrect, and the Section shouldn't be changed
<huats_> let me upload a corrected debdiff
<bluekuja> huats_, fix what Adri2000 said
<bluekuja> and I'll check fixed tomorrow
<bluekuja> I'm leaving soon
<huats_> bluekuja: ok
<bluekuja> huats_, just remove ppa
<bluekuja> et all
<norsetto> huats: for bug 133600, if you are happy with it, mark it confirmed, assign it to nobody, and subscribe u-u-s; note that section is still universe/games
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133600 in flightgear "There is no icon in xubuntu menu" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133600
<huats_> bluekuja: I will
<bluekuja> huats_, thanks, assign to me
<huats_> norsetto: hey
<bluekuja> and remember to subscribe u-u-s
<norsetto> huats: :-)
<Eren> hello folks
<bluekuja> if you need sponsorship
<bluekuja> Eren, hi
<Eren> I'm looking for previous release of udev package, change log says "add support for mmc card" but doesn't say what patch does it
<bluekuja> huats_, I see something bad on the .desktop too
<Eren> eh, I will download previous diff.gz and last diff.gz, then compare it to see patch :)
<bluekuja> it's not following the policy
<bluekuja>  Encoding=UTF-8 for example
<bluekuja> is deprecated
<bluekuja> I told you about before
<Eren> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/udev/udev_113-0ubuntu8/changelog
<huats_> bluekuja: I already removed that
<bluekuja> huats_, in fixed one?
<huats_> bluekuja: no, in the one I am about to publish
<bluekuja> kk
<xtknight> Eren, you tried d/l the source and looking in its patches folder?
<xtknight> it might be the patch with the latest date on it, or highest number.  or it might be something matching that description
<Eren> xtknight: yep, I downloaded *.diff.gz
<huats_> bluekuja: you want to be subscribed or assigned ?
<xtknight> Eren, of -ubuntu7?
<Eren> xtknight: ehh, all patches in patches/ folder have same number, 80
<bluekuja> huats_, assigned of course
<Eren> xtknight: yes, -ubuntu7
<Eren> ehh no, ubuntu8, the last one
<evand> can someone mark me as a reviewer in REVU
<xtknight> Eren, ya sometimes that happens.  seemingly random
<xtknight> Eren, ubuntu8.diff.gz would be a diff from the original version of udev so it won't tell you only what has changed from ubuntu7 to 8, but ubuntu0 to 8
<bluekuja> evand, you need hobbsee, ajmitch or siretart
<Eren> now I'm trying to get previous diff.gz (ubuntu7) and I'll compare with ubuntu8.diff.gz then see what patches have been added in last diff
<evand> sleeping, probably sleeping, and no idea
<evand> argh
<bluekuja> evand, :)
<evand> thanks bluekuja
<Eren> xtknight: hmm..
<xtknight> Eren, ya that would work if u can find ubuntu7
<bluekuja> evand, np :)
<huats_> bluekuja: sorry to ask but what is the aim of assigning it to you ?
<huats_> bluekuja: just to understand the process...
<Eren> xtknight: yeah, the problem is it, I can't find it, all mirrors have been updated and ubuntu7 have been deleted
<bluekuja> huats_, I remember I have to review and sponsor that package
<bluekuja> if not, I'll forget
<bluekuja> :)
<Eren> or, the better way is contacting with udev developer :P
<Eren> s/developer/package maintainer/
<xtknight> Eren, end goal ?
<huats_> bluekuja: ok
<xtknight> bug fixing?
<Eren> xtknight: adding support for mmc stick for my distro
<huats_> bluekuja: thanks
<bluekuja> huats_, assigning means "hey, I'm working on this"
<bluekuja> so other MOTUs doesnt duplicate the work
<bluekuja> and move to other packages
<bluekuja> :)
<Eren> xtknight: I have patched hal for it with ubuntu patch, now udev needs patching
<norsetto> huats: and so you can kick his ass if he is not working on it ;-)
<bluekuja> huats_, generally subscribe u-u-s
<bluekuja> norsetto, yeah, that's it
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> huats_, just publish new debdiff and wait tomorrow
<bluekuja> ;)
<norsetto> scottk: do you think it would help to attach some info to Bug 95651? I've got the buildlog for instance.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95651 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Bless" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95651
<ScottK> norsetto: I was just looking at this.  What it really needs is a good reason why it should be in Gutsy and can't wait for Hardy.
<bluekuja> ScottK, about sunbird-locales
<ScottK> Yes
<bluekuja> gonna work on them with asac and upload them as soon as I can
<ajmitch> evand: what do you need?
<bluekuja> I've seen your approvation
<bluekuja> so gonna move to it
<bluekuja> :)
<norsetto> scottK: becuase I've been working on this in June and I was waiting for the bloody DD to do his little bit?
<bluekuja> ajmitch, he was asking
<bluekuja> to get his account set to Reviewer
<bluekuja> on REVU
<ScottK> norsetto: That's why you want it and that makes total sense.
<norsetto> scottK: but seriously, I don't see any reason why ubuntu can't wait (hard to say, makes my heart bleed :-))
* ajmitch will have to hunt for his revu mail address then
<bluekuja> :)
<ScottK> The question though is why do we take archive admin time for it right now when pitti and others have lots of stuff to due.
<ScottK> norsetto: I think, painful though it may be personally, that that's the right answer.
<norsetto> ah! life is full of painful decisions ....
<norsetto> scottK; just unsubscribe motu-uvf. Should I subscribe u-u-s with the proviso that this can wait for hardy?
* bluekuja --> bed
<bluekuja> good night to everyone
<norsetto> bluekuja bed!?
<bluekuja> huats_, good work :)
<huats_> Adri2000: I've changed the Section to be build on ppa...
<huats_> bluekuja: thanks
<bluekuja> norsetto, yeah
<bluekuja> quite tired today
<norsetto> ah, the young of today.....
<bluekuja> haha
<bluekuja> :)
<huats_> bluekuja: sleep well
<tezem> when I try to build my package in my gutsy pbuilder env. the package gdc-4.1 is not found and I don't understand why. Can somebody help me with this dep?
<bluekuja> norsetto, that was nice
<bluekuja> :P
<Adri2000> huats_: I know, but that shouldn't be changed for an upload to the official archive
<bluekuja> huats_, ty
<jrib> tezem: gdc-4.1 doesn't seem to exist in gutsy?
<xtknight> gcc-4.1?
<pwnguin> tezem: you didnt include universe
<pwnguin> it's there
<jrib> ah, it does... the bot must be outdated
* bluekuja off
<xtknight> gdc-4.1 does actually..D compiler hmm
<pwnguin> ive got the packages already built
<pwnguin> titanion, gunroar
<jrib> ignore me
<tezem> pwnguin: how do I do this?
<pwnguin> tezem: i forget =(
<geser> !info gdc-4.1 gutsy
<ubotu> gdc-4.1: The D compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24-4.1.2-16 (gutsy), package size 3232 kB, installed size 8916 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 lpia)
<xtknight> apt-get install gdc-4.1?
<pwnguin> xtknight: pbuilder
<jrib> tezem: edit /etc/pbuilderrc , comments should be straightforward
<geser> tezem: have you universe enabled in your pbuilder?
<ScottK> norsetto: For hardy it should get auto synced.  Just keep an eye on it to make sure when the time comes.  I'll just invalid the bug.
<arthur-> tezem: ping
<norsetto> ScottK: okki dokki
<arthur-> hello ScottK
<pwnguin> tezem: I've got a ppa set up with most of the kenta cho games built
<ScottK> Hello
<pwnguin> just borrowed from miriam
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> tezem: the other thing is, you need to put the packages in universe if they have universe build-depends
<tezem> pwnguin: not sure if i did this correctly, where do I have to set it?
<pwnguin> tezem: in Section
<tezem> pwnguin: and in which file?
<pwnguin> tezem: just make sure it says like Section: univese/games
<pwnguin> in control
<pwnguin> debian/control
* ScottK ponders the need for a #launchpad-ppa channel....
<pwnguin> tezem: out of curiosity, what're ya building?
<tezem> dsss
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> havent got to that yet
<arthur-> tezem: you'll find a dsss package here: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/d/dsss/dsss_0.72.1-1.dsc
<tezem> pwnguin: universe/devel should be right?
<arthur-> http://bugs.debian.org/441426
<pwnguin> sounds about right
<tezem> arthur-: man :-$
<arthur-> tezem: should be uploaded soon, what is the problem exactly with gdc-4.1 ?
<tezem> arthur-: nothing just had problems in general with packaging but everything is clear now.
<arthur-> ok
<arthur-> have fun with D ;-)
<pwnguin> arthur-: you handling gdc?
<tezem> well I will continue to build my package even if there is a debian package
<arthur-> pwnguin: yup, I'm the debian maintainer
<tezem> or is that not allowed?
<pwnguin> tezem: always good practice. dsss sounds like it'll put you through about everything
<pwnguin> tezem: well, in a sense it's wasted effort, but from a learning perspective it's fine to make a package from scratch ;)
<tezem> pwnguin: yeah and it's my first package
<pwnguin> arthur-: neat. is there a solution to template forward referecnes in the works?
<Baby> hi :)
<tristanbob> Question:  I would like to create a simple package that does 3 things: 1. Install dependencies 2. Copy files to folder 3. Install icon in menu
<tristanbob> ben: this is a java app, so no compiling is necessary
<arthur-> Baby: \o/
* Baby waves at arthur-! :)
<tezem> No gdc is still not found
<arthur-> tezem: sudo pbuilder update perhaps
<arthur-> Baby: :)
<Baby> i have some other 3 D games ready and 2 other in production :)
<huats_> norsetto: I've put a new debdiff... with the correct section
<huats_> norsetto: so I'll subscribe u-u-s
<arthur-> we also have bindings... which must be packaged :-)
<pwnguin> Baby: you're just tearing it up
<norsetto> huats: cool
<Baby> :)
<pwnguin> Baby: ive been meaning to ask about the kenta cho packages. why quilt over dpatch?
<huats_> norsetto: it is thanks to you....
<Baby> pwnguin: I know quilt better than dpatch
<norsetto> huats: wait for the fire of the u-u-s squad ;-)
<pwnguin> ah. i dont really know either
<pwnguin> dpatch seemed easier
<Baby> and in any case, it's a coordinated decision of the games team
<Baby> we decided to use quilt and debhelper for all the games
<pwnguin> dpatch-edit, and you get a new shell to make changes in
<pwnguin> when you're done, you get a patch
<Baby> quilt edit :)
<arthur-> :)
<pwnguin> ah
<Baby> just the same
<pwnguin> i was wondering how the hell one made a diff like that
<Baby> quilt is very easy :)
<pwnguin> so was dpatch :)
<Baby> http://www.coffeebreaks.org/blogs/wp-content/archives/talks/2005/quilt/quiltintro-s5.html
<Baby> ;)
<norsetto> huats: don't forget to send your fixes to debian
<huats_> norsetto: I'll do that tomorrow
<huats_> norsetto: but thanks for the reminder
<huats_> good night everyone
<norsetto> huats: a+
<ScottK> Baby: Do you have a moment for a PM?
<Baby> yep, of course
<tezem> hmm I can't figure out how I can add the universe repo to my pbuilder because it seems that the script I use doesn't use the config in /etc/pbuilderrc for some reason. I uncommented the line with universe and so on.
* Fujitsu sighs at the Compiz decision.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it was expected
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: the tracker decision is worse, I think
<Fujitsu> Oh, that sounds bad :(
<Fujitsu> Why are we condemning Intel users to no useful video support?
<ajmitch> because it's shiny
* Fujitsu reads the logs.
<tezem> arthur-: what does this watch do in the dsss package? It points to the svn downloads.
<Fujitsu> So the reason we have it is because we'll get bad press if we don't? That's... a bit odd.
<ajmitch> because all the cool kids are doing it
<Fujitsu> `I honestly don't think that the GL problems are a very big deal; 3D apps on Ubuntu are a tiny corner case'
<Fujitsu> This is encouraging.
<ajmitch> which is why I turned off compiz on my desktop
<Fujitsu> I run it most of the time, but the CPU usage when playing videos is.. rather high.
<Fujitsu> And no scaling, it seems.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-08
<EagleScreen> i am using patch -p1 in the root of source folder, but it is not working
<EagleScreen> directhex i followe this to create the patch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<bddebian> So try patch -p0 ?
<EagleScreen> i tried
<EagleScreen> it start working but never ends, never free the shell
<laga> EagleScreen: you need to have a "<" between the patch command and the patch itself
<laga> patch -p0 < some-patch.diff
<EagleScreen> laga thanks you, it works now
<laga> that's my second favourite problem with patch
<laga> the one i like the best is where i forget to remove "--dry-run"
<laga> and wonder why it wasn't working..
<EagleScreen>  i dont know what  "--dry-run" is
<laga> EagleScreen: it tries to apply the patch without actually changing the files. that's a good way to see if a patch still applies. but you really don't have to worry about that.
<EagleScreen> ohh it simulates a patch apply isnt?
<laga> yes
<Elbrus> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Elbrus: pong
<Elbrus> apackelogger: are you the same that was working on KSquirrel?
<apachelogger> yes
<Elbrus> apachelogger: are you the same that was working on KSquirrel?
<Elbrus> last one, sorry
<Elbrus> I am going through the copyrights for the package
<apachelogger> uhh, fun :D
<Elbrus> and in admin there are a lot of files also in the package kapptemplate
<Elbrus> but not everything is very well written down there, but kapptemplate is in Debian
<apachelogger> admin only includes GPL, LPGL and one file which which is 100% free
 * apachelogger tires to find one of his kde 3 packages
<Elbrus> yes, but how do >>I<< know that for my files
<apachelogger> admin always inlcudes the same files
<Elbrus> of course they are slightly different than the current package
<apachelogger> it a tempalte directory from KDE for configure/makefile generation
<Elbrus> so I must trust the makers of kapptemplate..
<Elbrus> I use the template for the copyright file from http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<Elbrus> any idea how I can mention this admin directory without figuring out all copyrightholders and licenses per file?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44405/
<apachelogger> you just need to mention that some files are LGPL, some GPL and that one file admin/am_edit is using a special licensing
<Elbrus> but the copyrightholders?
<Elbrus> They are all different.
<apachelogger> for admin it doesn't matter, we used that template without copyright holders for all KDE 3 packages
<apachelogger> in fact, you don't have to mention minor copyright holders
<Elbrus> without special mention of the copyright holders for the individual files...
<apachelogger> i.e. just major ones (especially does which have a different license than the main source)
<apachelogger> Elbrus: yes
<apachelogger> s/does/those
<Elbrus> ok, but not sure how that can be accomplished in the http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat format
<Elbrus> Then I will just copy from your example...
<RAOF> Elbrus: Pretty easily...
<Elbrus> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> Elbrus: make sure to check every source file individually
<apachelogger> I think a lot of licenses will not be cought due to strange source file formating
<apachelogger> at least it was like that for the libs
<RAOF> Files: */Copyright: Friedrich W. H. Kossebau/Copyrgight: the other guy/License: GPL-2
<Elbrus> RAOF: so Friedrich W. H. Kossebau is main and than the second line for the other contributor?
<RAOF> Files: khalkhiapplet/.../.../Copyrgiht: other person/License GPL-2
<RAOF> Elbrus: "Main"?
<Elbrus> apachelogger: how about for instance bcheck.pl?
<RAOF> Elbrus: I don't believe that CopyrightFormat (or, in fact, copyright law) makes a distinction between 'main' authors and others; either I (and posibly others) have copyright over this code or I don't.
<apachelogger> Elbrus: in admin?
<Elbrus> RAOF: main author of admin dir
<apachelogger> there is no main author of admin dir
<RAOF> Elbrus: Again, I don't think the "main author" concept is helpful at all.
<Elbrus> ok
<apachelogger> in fact there are more copyright holders than listed in the source files
<apachelogger> this directory was maintained for various years by all of KDE, thus almost everyone add something ;-)
<RAOF> Elbrus: The grouping in CopyrightFormat is only there to make things easier for you, so you don't have to list the copyright for each file individually.
<Elbrus> apachelogger: so if IIUC your example is in fact not complete, and that was not a problem to get it in ubuntu?
<apachelogger> Elbrus: you can't list a lot of copyright holders in reasonable manner in a maintainable way
<Elbrus> RAOF: if I understand the meaning of the copyright file correctly it is EXACTLY the meaning of that file to state all the copyrights/licenses in the package
<apachelogger> much more important is that all licenses are listed and that all license requirements are met (e.g. that complete copies of lgpl, gpl and gfdl are available... as required)
<Elbrus> apachelogger: I agree, just trying to figure out how to do it in a maintainable way
<apachelogger> grep for it ;-)
<apachelogger> ack-grep --ignore-dir=debian --sort-files --nogroup --nohtml -i -u 'copyright (\(c\)|[0-9]{4,4}|by)'
<Elbrus> apachelogger: licensecheck (from devscripts)
<apachelogger> Elbrus: won't work
<apachelogger> as I said, there are a lot of different formattings
<apachelogger> ksquirrel upstream follows the theory that everything that is open source can be part of his tarball
<apachelogger> so for the libs there were like 5 different licenses and >30 copyright holders IIRC
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<Elbrus> apachelogger: goodnight
<RAOF> Dear TPG: I don't need to be reminded that my time is precious every 25 sec on your hold line.
<lifeless> RAOF: clearly its not precious
<RAOF> It's so precious I get to bitch about it on IRC!
<RAOF> Or, rather, I get to do something interesting while they tell me that they'll do their best not to keep me waiting long.
 * RAOF would prefer that they do their best to keep my ADSL working, however.
<wgrant> My head just combusted.
<wgrant> Bug #267328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267328 in ubuntu "Fatal system crash with 8.10-alfa5-ubuntu, probable security breach" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267328
<ajmitch> wall of text
 * ajmitch cannot read that, eyes start bleeding
<RAOF> Also posted on the forums, es.
<RAOF> (yes)
<RAOF> And a bunch of slideshows??
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It's actually a consolekit crash.
<wgrant> I see.
<ajmitch> or something like that, I think
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Did he post a copy of another bug in this bug?
<wgrant> Yes.
<tacone> "Now being drunk and an absolute UNIX newbie, I could not come up with anything smarter than: (..)"
<RAOF> Because he thinks it's definitely not a duplicate of the bug it appears to be a duplicate of.
<wgrant> Dear god.
<wgrant> 2145 words.
<ajmitch> And no line breaks for probably the first 1500 of those
<wgrant> ajmitch: I'm afraid that content outside the superparagraph makes up only 126 of those words.
<ajmitch> oh well
 * wgrant cries.
 * ajmitch leaves wgrant to reply to it in detail
<wgrant> I also note that his screenshots fail.
<wgrant> They seem to reference files in /tmp.
<tacone> actually one of the images loads in one of the slideshows
<wgrant> Oh? I didn't notice.
<tacone> because you're on the first slideshow I guess. there are 3 if I am not wrong :)
<wgrant> I only noticed two.
<wgrant> But my vision is damaged from that essayparagraph.
<wgrant> Ah! Indeed, the VBox one has images.
<wgrant> Has anybody worked out what the security issue was yet?
 * tacone is not brave enough to read sequentially
<ajmitch> that the password that he was trying to type into sudo was displayed
<EagleScreen> hello, I am uploading some packages to my ppa repository, i have used dput
<wgrant> Ah, right. He probably wasn't actually running sudo.
<ajmitch> if you actually scan the paragraph, there are about 5 bugs in there
<EagleScreen> i think the packages have not the right ppa version
<wgrant> ajmitch: The only sudo password issue I can see is in the other bug.
<EagleScreen> okay, i am uploading sun-java6 rebuild, I used command: dput EagleScreen sun-java6_6-07-4ubuntu3~ppa_source.changes
<tacone> ajmitch: and random stories and anedocts
<wgrant> Which is fully quoted in a comment.
<wgrant> 300 words are dedicated to the 4GB of RAM.
<EagleScreen> but in the same folder there is binary deb packages with version 6-07-4ubuntu3, will them take the right ppa version in the archive?
<tacone> he was also nice enough to copy paste the rest of the page. (including links)
<wgrant> tacone: On the forum, too.
<NCommander> wgrant, hrm, copy what to where?
 * NCommander is having issues with the backscroll
<ajmitch> only source packages get uploaded to the archive, but if 6-07-4ubuntu3 is in the archive, it would be installed in preference to the PPA version
<wgrant> EagleScreen: Launchpad will build the debs with the same version as the source package, unless you've done very strange things which would cause anybody to inflict great pain upon you.
<EagleScreen> my deb (already built) are being uploaded
<wgrant> Wrong.
<wgrant> You cannot upload binaries to Launchpad.
<wgrant> Only the .dsc, .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz.
<EagleScreen> it seems as my local .deb files would being upload, see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44420/
<wgrant> You didn't upload the _source.changes.
<wgrant> You uploaded the _i386.changes.
<wgrant> That is a problem.
<EagleScreen> :o
<EagleScreen> yes wgrant, you are right, i did it
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i really think that bug should be renamed "launchpad should test that users are sane, have an IQ higher than in the teens, and not be drunk, before letting them touch launchpad"
<wgrant> I wonder if the bug is that his enter key is broken.
<EagleScreen> the sun-java6_6-07-4ubuntu3_i386.changes file is the unique .change file i have, i made a copy called sun-java6_6-07-4ubuntu3~ppa_source.changes (to match with the ppa versions) and I run dput over it
<wgrant> There is your problem. Don't do that.
<wgrant> Use debuild -S.
<jml> Hobbsee: do we get to decide who's sane? :P
<ajmitch> jml: that would be interesting
<Hobbsee> jml: i'ms ure you can come up with a good description :)
<RAOF> I suggest an infinite number of monkeys implementing a turing test.
<wgrant> The guy in that bug is not. That is the only definition we need for now.
<RAOF> (This would be comparable to TPG's technical support)
<wgrant> Hahaha TPG
<RAOF> When it works, it works fine.
<RAOF> When it doesn't...
<RAOF> (And it almost always works)
<EagleScreen> this pcakege was not build with debuild -S, it was build with debuild -b (binaries), it is a patched package, i wish to test a patch i made
<wgrant> EagleScreen: Right, you must build it with debuild -S.
<RAOF> EagleScreen: Yes.  But you cannot upload binaries to the PPA.  You _have_ to build it with debuid -S, or launchpad will reject it.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: If sobriety was a requirement, my Launchpad usage would go way down.
<EagleScreen> okay, it is the first time i use my ppa, i thought i could upload directly the .deb packages
<EagleScreen> then i can cancel the upload right now isnt?
<EagleScreen> one thing more, next time, before i upload .change file, have i to rename it to ppa version rules isnt?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Do not rename changes files.
<wgrant> Change the version in the changelog before you rebuild, but do not rename changes files.
<EagleScreen> then debuild will use the version in changelog to build package? great!
<liw> ScottK, sorry, wasn't around during the weekend, am around now
<Ergo^> hello
<Ergo^> i got redirected here from #ubuntu
<Ergo^> im having a strange problem with hardy, i cant install python-dev package
<Ergo^> seems there is some version mismatch and i cant downgrade the python2.5 package :/
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> hi ho
<karooga> morning
<huats> morning all
<\sh> damn....green it ... harhar... just got 2 MSA60 with 24 hds...and it produces so much of waste....
<stefanlsd> If i would like to propose a fix to a project that is currently maintained in bzr.  How do i submit this up if i dont have permission to do so.   Should I be  1.  pulling the current bzr repo.  2. making the change.   3. creating a new repo on my lp bzr area.  4. pushing my code up to my bzr area.   5.  ask the bzr team to consider my branch and merge my fix  ?
<RAOF> stefanlsd: That's one possible workflow, yes.
<RAOF> stefanlsd: You can also send a merge directive ('bzr help send' for details), or just a patch.
<RAOF> It depends on the project which they'd prefer.  Perhaps ask them! :)
<stefanlsd> RAOF: kk. thanks
<iulian> G'morning.
<_ruben> hmm .. seems dkms doesnt provide a way to distrib binary packages, only build-when-installing packages .. unless there's some functionality missing the from the help.u.c community site regarding dkms
<karooga> i'm getting complaints that I certain libraries shouldn't be linked because they use none of its symbols.  Is this a normal?
<karooga> this is when I'm using pbuilder.
<joaopinto> karooga, that is normal
<karooga> joaopinto: ta
<ScottK> liw: I don't recall exactly what I left in my ping before, but when I asked you why your cruft cleaner should get an exception, I think "Approved spec for Intrepid." would have been a good answer.
<ScottK> liw: So personally, I'd be up for an exception on that basis if you want to put in for one.
<directhex> testing... is ksirc behaving?
<directhex> maybe?
<directhex> no, i'm getting a new window for every message. sigh.
<laga> directhex: oh really?
<laga> new window?
<laga> SRSLY? ;)
<directhex> nah, i just have /topic and the user list in one window, this discussion in another
<laga> ah.
<directhex> garbage client, tbh
<laga> irssi ftw
<iulian> Indeed
 * NCommander likes irssi actually
<directhex> i'm restricted to what's installable
<laga> what distro is that?!
<directhex> sled, i think
<laga> and it doesnt have irssi?
<directhex> nup.
<laga> hahahaha
<laga> i can't believe that ;)
<laga> maybe in some third party repo..
<directhex> oh lord, i also have an empty user list every few seconds telling me " Users on #ubuntu-mono: @directhex"
<directhex> and again
<NCommander> directhex, it could be worse
<NCommander> directhex, I once got the disturbing error message on an IRIX box "System Administrator Not Found"
<NCommander> I was right there!
<directhex> what a coincidence, i'm in sgi's offices
<NCommander> directhex, please send me a MIPS box so I can port Ubuntu to it?
<NCommander> That way, instead of "System Administrator Not Found" we can have "lp0: Printer on fire"
<directhex> or "aieeeeeee"
 * NCommander just made a comment suggesting emacs should have a major mode for archive administration
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> I should be shot
<directhex> and an irc client built in!
<NCommander> directhex, M-x irc
<directhex> sles is a bit smelly. but it does use the "slab" gnome menu, which is cute
<NCommander> directhex, sles?
<karooga> How does one set pbuilder up for intrepid on hardy?  I don't see any scripts in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/
<NCommander> http://xkcd.com/396/ - rofl
<NCommander> karooga, cp -r /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/hardy /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/intrepid
<NCommander> karooga, pbuilder --distribution intrepid create
<directhex> karooga, do you have hardy-updates on?
<karooga> directhex:  I have hardy-updates man restricted on.
<karooga> directhex: yes i do.
<NCommander> hppa      0 builds waiting in queue
<NCommander> Wow
<NCommander> Hppa caught up
<soren> It'll pass.
<directhex> who runs ubuntu desktops on pa-risc?
<soren> Noone except people wanting to prove a point.
<soren> I'd love to be proven wrong on that, though.
<NCommander> soren, we have people^W someone who wants a Ubuntu MIPS port
<soren> NCommander: I'd put that in the "trying to prove a point" category.
<directhex> i mean, ubuntu ps3 i can see a use case for. mips & hppa et al seem more the job for debian
 * NCommander wants to do a port of Ubuntu to every Debian architecture*
<NCommander> Given enough hardware
<NCommander> I'll probably do it too :-/
<NCommander> Hell
<NCommander> I want to port Ubuntu to m68k :-/
<NCommander> And that really isn't a joke
<NCommander> I have enough machines to run m68k emulators to make it possible
<directhex> to what end?
<broonie> global warming :)
<NCommander> To turn into Ubuntu buildds ...
<NCommander> I can almost see myself kidnapped by the archive admins at UDS, locked in a closest, and beaten into submission
<NCommander> directhex, its either porting Ubuntu, or the (Un)offical MOTU trading card game
<NCommander> I just need to figure out which one to do first
<directhex> i buggered my mp3 player. i seem to do that a lot
 * NCommander can picture directhex as a card "Has +4 against mono packages, but -2 on successful sponsorship of said packages"
<laga> hum
<laga> i'm glad i'm not a motu yet ;)
<directhex> ncommanser, don't forget the "runs an unofficial repo" penalty
 * NCommander can see himself
<laga> directhex: ouch!
<NCommander> NCommander: "Can resolve any FTBFS, at cost of two sanity points. After ten sanity points, randomly kills another developer with illogical arguments"
<directhex> (no tab completion, except on 4 specific users. thanks ksirc!)
<directhex> make that five
<NCommander> Pitti: "Is Greater Than Chuck Norris. Can instantly win the game if you (the player) rip off your shirt, and submit to the greatness of pitti"
<NCommander> someone is going to read this backscroll and just go WTF
<_ruben> heh
<ScottK> NCommander: Up for another FTBFS (this is on Hardy lpia)?
<NCommander> Depends
<ScottK> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17090849/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.kdenetwork_4%3A3.5.10-0ubuntu1%7Ehardy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * NCommander checks his sanity points
<NCommander> I got four left
<ScottK> Note: It FTBFS in 3.5.9 too.
<NCommander> A KDE package using autoconf :-P
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> *ew
<NCommander> ScottK, I assume it builds find on i386?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes.  All other archs are fine.
<ScottK> All the 3.5 packages use it.
<NCommander> Well, it appears kppp isn't being built
<NCommander> Now why that is the case is kinda confusing
<NCommander> ScottK, have you made any debugging attempts?
<ScottK> NCommander: Stared at the source for a while, did a bit of grepping and didn't reach any useful conclusions.
 * ScottK will be back in a bit.
<NCommander> Does it go boom on intrepid?
<pochu> hi all!
<ScottK> NCommander: Doesn't exist on Intrepid (it's the KDE4 version there)
 * ScottK really going AFK now.
<NCommander> oh yay
<NCommander> Cya
<soren> what would be an appropriate version number for a new, native package? I can't really decide. I want it to be < 1.0, and also show that it belongs to ubuntu, but 0.1ubuntu1 seems to suggest that there's a 0.1 version in Debian.
<soren> Prior art seems to suggest "0.1". I'll do that.
<devfil> persia_: can you please add me to ubuntu-universe-sponsors team?
<stefanlsd> I havent heard persia speak for a while. I suspect he may have been kidnapped.
<karooga> do i put my own details for Maintainer: in the control file or ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<karooga> ...if I'm the one doing the packaging :-)
<stefanlsd> If its for Universe, you leave the motu one
<directhex> ubuntu-motu for universe packages
<stefanlsd> there is an update-maintainer  script which is also useful for this
<karooga> thanks
<karooga> and for achitecture?  I was using 'any' but maybe it should be 'all'?  Package is python bindings for a c program.
<wgrant> any
<wgrant> all implies that the same binary will work on all architectures.
<karooga> wgrant: i see.  Cool.
<directhex> "all" is something cross-platform like documentation or .net apps
<stefanlsd> whats the difference between an SRU and a backport?
<directhex> "any" is "compile this for i386 and amd64 and x and y and z"
<karooga> thanks.
<pochu> devfil: congrats for your MOTUship :)
<directhex> in celebration, you get to sponsor all my stuff
<devfil> pochu: thanks :)
<devfil> directhex: ehm....
 * devfil hides :P
<directhex> actually, my TODO currently only contains packages in main
<pochu> which means, devfil has to apply for core-ship then sponsor you ;)
<devfil> no no :P
<directhex> or you could volunteed, pochu :)
<stefanlsd> If there is a package in Universe in Hardy which is broken - would i be doing an SRU to get the Intrepid package in its place, or a backport?  If i understand backports correctly, they are more optional as long as the user is subscribed to backports?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: You should be doing an SRU with a minimal patch to get it working.
<wgrant> stefanlsd: You will not put the Intrepid package in its place.
<wgrant> Backports are not for fixing important bugs.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: ok. so backports are updating versions to add new functionality...
<directhex> pochu: infact, this is a package you're in changelog.Debian.gz for. it'd be a blast from the past!
<wgrant> stefanlsd: This is correct.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: thanks. would i be building a diff between the intrepid and hardy version for the SRU then?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: No, between hardy and hardy-proposed.
<wgrant> Intrepid has nothing to do with an SRU.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: ok, although the package in intrepid has been upgraded and fixed. there is also a security update that prob should  go into hardy - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvpn/+bug/265058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265058 in openvpn "openvpn2.1~rc7 fails to pick up the CN of certificates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pochu> directhex: which package is it?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: You need to identify the absolutely minimal patch that fixes the bug, and apply that to hardy.
<directhex> pochu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monodoc/+bug/256853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256853 in monodoc "[merge request] Please merge monodoc 1.9-1.2 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pochu> ouch
<pochu> let me have a look
<stefanlsd> wgrant: ok. thanks. i guess i'll try work on identifying that.
<pochu> directhex: don't you need a feature freeze exception?
<pochu> directhex: or is it bug fix only?
<directhex> pochu: it's not bugfix, it's an upstream update to match the rest of the stack
<directhex> pochu: and i've been told conflicting info on FFe or not
<directhex> pochu: i have all the FFe required info attached though, e.g. log of package in use, build log, etc
<pochu> directhex: so subscribe ubuntu-release and put a rationale explaining why we need it
<pochu> directhex: oh, I'm not core-dev, can't sponsor you
<directhex> bleh
<directhex> it's remarkably hard to get non-broken packages into intrepid
<directhex> james_w: since webkit# got its MIR approved, and a test build of a sync seems to work, do you have any objections to requesting a sync for mono-tools?
<james_w> directhex: not at all
<james_w> directhex: I hadn't done it yet because I hadn't tested it, but if you are confident then please go ahead
<james_w> directhex: and thanks
<directhex> james_w: also going to need a FFe, isn't it :/
<james_w> I expect so
<directhex> bleh
<stefanlsd> how can i download a hardy source package while using intrepid. I have got the hardy deb-src in apt-sources and tried apt-get package=olderversion  but doesnt seem to be working?
<pochu> stefanlsd: have you updated the cache?
<pochu> it works fine here
<stefanlsd> pochu: mm. apt-cache policy  doesnt have anything hardy related...
<stefanlsd> pochu: do you know if i need the normal deb http://  - not just deb-src?
<riot_le> hi i have an newbie-question about bugfixing, how long does it usually take when i subscribe u-u-s to an bug till i got a comment back?
<pochu> stefanlsd: deb-src is enough
<pochu> stefanlsd: have you executed 'sudo aptitude update' ?
<stefanlsd> pochu: mm. weird.   yeah. def.   does apt-cache policy show you hardy entries?
<ScottK> riot_le: It varies a lot.  It can be a few hours or sometimes days/over a week.
<riot_le> ah ok, i started with bugfixing after dholbachs great Sessions about it at the UDW last week
<dholbach> riot_le: don't lose patience yet, after hitting Feature Freeze (everybody was busy with lots of stuff), we're slowly catching up with sponsoring items again :-)
<pochu> stefanlsd: yes
<pochu> err no
<Hobbsee> dholbach: how many have you sponsored today?  :)
<pochu> stefanlsd: apt-cache madison does though
<dholbach> Hobbsee: up until now I was busy catching up with emails, so none yet
<pochu> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hiya pochu
<riot_le> what is more stressfull the time for or after an release ;-)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: get to it!  :)
<Hobbsee> riot_le: before?
<dholbach> riot_le: it's like soccer games, after the release^Wgame is before the release^Wgame
<riot_le> yes famous german soccer phrase
<dholbach> :-)
<stefanlsd> pochu: i think i found out. i didnt have a src for hardy-security and the package is now in there. checking...
<riot_le> i understand. I just saw the Harvest-List with all the Patches witch are  available and said to myself - damned who can control such a huge list
<directhex> james_w: you're probably getting mono-tools spam round about now
<Hobbsee> yay, spam!
<stefanlsd> pochu: furthermore i am an idiot and it was in main and not universe.   :)
<pochu> heh
<directhex> okay. james_w, does it look like anything's missing from that bug?
<james_w> directhex: let me check
<directhex> frankly i object to the "include a debdiff" bit, since it's meaningless for known major upstream changes
<james_w> directhex: I'd change the title and description
<directhex> james_w: how do i retitle a bug?
<james_w> directhex: click the little pen icon next to the title
<directhex> that's a pen? i thought it was an exclamation mark O_o
<mterry> directhex: Seems to be a common mistake  :)
<jdstrand> soren: re 0.1> I have taken the approach that if it is ubuntu only, it's native versioning, otherwise add ubuntu1
<soren> jdstrand: Gotcha. :)
<directhex> okay. subscribe ubuntu-release on these then?
<james_w> directhex: I believe so, yes
<directhex> okay, done. i'm not sure now more noisy & obnoxious i can be about these packages really
<directhex> but i want to avoid something like the hardy ada transition
<coolbhavi> hello... how to get pbuilder log file output?
<directhex> i think using --logfile /path/to/output
<coolbhavi> example please...
<coolbhavi> is it like --logfile /home/bhavi/pbuilder.log?
<StevenK> coolbhavi: I usually redirect it to tee
<StevenK> pbuilder .... | tee logfile
<directhex> or that. both work.
<coolbhavi> okay thanks
<nxvl> coolbhavi: nice to see you around
<nxvl> coolbhavi: how is your motu jorney going? everything fine?
<coolbhavi> nxvl, fine
<nxvl> coolbhavi: is cool to hear that :D keep up the hard work
<dholbach> Koon: congratulations!
<Koon> dholbach: yay !
<dholbach> iulian: congratulations! :)
<nxvl> dholbach: they get their 3th ack?
<nxvl> wooohoo
<nxvl> they did
<nxvl> Koon: congrats!
<nxvl> iulian: same to you!
<Koon> nxvl: thank you :)
<coolbhavi> nxvl, but I am learning
<coolbhavi> nxvl, the hard way by making mistakes :)
<stefanlsd> grats Koon and iulian :)
<slytherin> Koon: Congrats. You are getting lot of praise for the java server stack work. :-)
<Koon> slytherin: thank you :)
<Koon> stefanlsd: thanks
<slytherin> iulian: congrats :-)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<dholbach> fta: congratulations!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: another day, another motu? :)
<huats> Koon: congrats !
<dholbach> Hobbsee: I don't think that's the rate we're at :-)
<huats> iulian: congrats too
<coolbhavi> nxvl, thanks :)
<Koon> thx huats !
<nxvl> dholbach: what that's the rate we should have :D
<dholbach> nxvl: more! :-)
<nxvl> "And today's motuship goes to...."
<huats> dholbach: and nxvl you know... if someday you haven't anyone : you can ping me... :P
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> my head is killing me i really hate planes
<Hobbsee> dholbach: is it only every second day?  :P
<laga> i'd volunteer ;)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: not yet :)
<\sh> guys..can someone enlighten me what has a higher prio in a bug report: confirmed or triaged
<Hobbsee> \sh: triaged.
<dholbach> they have a different meaning
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<nxvl> dholbach: can i congratulate NCommander already or should i wait for one more ack?
<Hobbsee> \sh: that's why it's closer to the fix released, which trumps all.
<dholbach> nxvl: we usually wait 7 days so everybody can have their say
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> then I don't get it
<nxvl> dholbach: after the 2 ack's?
<RainCT> iulian: congrats!
<nxvl> s/2/3
<\sh> we have a bug about seahorse not working with smartcard readers...the upstream bug is confirmed, but upstream can't or won't work on it, because of missing hardware...how can we set it to triaged? (if triaged is a higher prio then confirmed...well, from the meaning i still think confirmed is higher then triaged..but that's me)
<dholbach> nxvl: if after 7 days it is +3, we can process the application
<iulian> dholbach, nxvl, slytherin, huats, RainCT: Thank you guys.
<nxvl> oh! 7 days from the application
<nxvl> ok ok, got it
<karooga> any ideas why a package would build fine in hardy but not in intrepid?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/44561/
<karooga> the only difference I can think of is the changelog, which would have s/intrepid/hardy/ or have I missed something?
<devfil> fta, iulian, Koon: congrats :)
<Koon> hey devfil, congrats too :)
<stefanlsd> karooga: many things change between releases. It would depend on the build error. Can you paste it to pastebin?
<karooga> stefanlsd: it can be found at ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/44561/
<coolbhavi> I m not getting how to output pbuilder log ...:(
<stefanlsd> coolbhavi: --logfile filename
<stefanlsd> coolbhavi: sudo pbuilder build --logfile logfile dscfile
<stefanlsd> i think
<stefanlsd> karooga: its a dependency error. So one of the deps specified in debian/control are incorrect.
<karooga> coolbhavi:  pbuilder --build --logfile ./pbuilder.log *.dsc
<stefanlsd> karooga: it will be a Build-Depends and the offending one is libg2c0-dev
<karooga> stefanlsd: so perhaps this library is not in intrepid?
<stefanlsd> karooga: that doesnt exist on my intrepid. not sure where it went or why, but i think it might be related to gcc 3.4.
<karooga> stefanlsd: as far as I know it's the fortran compiler
<karooga> stefanlsd: you're right, lp, doesn't have any details of it.  What is the right channel to ask about this?  #ubuntu-devel?
<stefanlsd> yeah, here or there.   :)     sorry i cant help, not to familair myself.   What is useful though - if you can find a hardy package that used it, and a new intrepid version - and see what they did between the versions
<karooga> stefanlsd: it would seem this package just doesn't exist in intrepid.
<wgrant> stefanlsd, karooga: g2c is the old fortran library used by g77 (IIRC). gfortran uses gf.
<wgrant> Everything should be using gfortran these days.
<karooga> wgrant: thanks.  I don't see any devel packages for gfortran though?
* StevenK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: GCC un-broken. Long buildd queues as they catch up.| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Intrepid Feature Freeze:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess | https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | QA targets available from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | TODAY - Steady on: We're in Feature Freeze! | Next MOTU meeting: Fri, September 19th 04:00 UTC
<slytherin> geser: there?
<NCommander> nxvl, ?
<geser> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> geser: In case you are not too busy, can you please ack 267204, 267203 and 267202?
<directhex> and 243093 and 256853
<sebner> iulian: Koon : Congratulations \o/
<Koon> sebner: thanks !
<RainCT> ScottK: Do you happy to know how I can install an executable into /usr/games with distutils? (Nobody answers on #python :()
<iulian> Thanks sebner.
<tech2000> Hi guys...
<ScottK> RainCT: Look at the setup.py for pypolicyd-spf (that's the source package name).  Would what I used for data_files work?
<RainCT> ScottK: Yeah, I've thought about using that but I was wondering if there was a "proper" way to do it. Thanks
 * ScottK is more into 'working' than 'proper' generally.
<ScottK> Dunno which that qualifies as.
<RainCT> heh yes that saves time :)
<sebner> geser: yeah, you are my ACK hero :D \o/
<geser> sebner: looks like I'm again in a sponsoring spree :)
<sebner> geser: :D though I'm afraid since everbody is missing my older sync requests (>1 week old)  :(
<geser> ScottK: does a sync request bug count as documentation for getting a bug fix release into intrepid?
<ScottK> geser: Yes.
<sebner> geser: big points for me, hmm? ^^
<geser> I was just acking the sync request for bitlbee
<sebner> geser: filed 35 minutes ago, ACked 5 minutes ago. you're like a machine :P
<ScottK> sebner: Please don't be manually sync'ing the entire archive ....
<sebner> ScottK: bah don't complain, the last few weeks I was *just* syncing from the RC bug list :P
<ScottK> Great.
<sebner> ScottK: though running autosync longer would be a great idea ;)
<geser> sebner: looking at bug 263093: what's your reason to want it synced right now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263093 in recoverjpeg "Please sync recoverjpeg 1.1.1-1.2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263093
 * sebner looks
<sebner> geser: true, in this case mainly package cleanups but I'm just afraid my older syncs will be lost/forgotten ^^
<nxvl> NCommander: ping
<un> i dunno if this is a good channel to ask, but my Makefile.am keeps generating a 'dist dist-all' rule when it should be 'dist-all' only... anybody got any ideas, or *channel
<geser> sebner: I try to look also at older bugs. It depends on my available time how much time I want to invest to check if it's worth syncing now (a clear reason e.g. in the changelog makes it easier).
<sebner> geser: I appreciate. I just want to make clear that I'm not forcing you ;) It's just that you are my sync hero now but I only see my never requests ACKed. so don't worry and please, no stress :)
<geser> sebner: what should I do with bug 263091? It's worth an ACK but Debian has a new upstream version now :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263091 in r-base-core-ra "Please sync r-base-core-ra 1.1.1-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263091
<sebner> geser: you are the MOTU :P , well I'd check if new upstream is worth it and if yes I'll file a fFe
<sebner> geser: hmm ^^ ra_1.1.2 Sep 3 2008
<sebner> Ported to R 2.7.2
<un> anybody know of a better channel to ask in? I'm sure im floodin ur space... im not motu, nor motu material...
<verwilst> i want to make a package that's marked as pre
<verwilst> with a revision nr
<verwilst> for my ppa
<verwilst> how do i do it?
<verwilst> 1.5.4 was the previous beta
<verwilst> 1.6 will be the stable version
<verwilst> is this 1.5.5-pre5966~ppa1 for example?
<verwilst> ?
<verwilst> or 1.0-pre5966?
<verwilst> 1.6*
<verwilst> i want it to be higher than 1.5.4 and lower than 1.6 :)
<sebner> geser: well, some new things but 3 times more bugfixes
<sebner> geser: /me is going to prepare a FFe
<geser> sebner: I guess I go hunting for the version you wanted on snapshots.d.o
<ScottK> verwilst: How about 1.5.4+pre5966~ppa1
<verwilst> ooooh fancy ;)
<verwilst> thanks :)
<verwilst> that will be higher than 1.5.4?
<sebner> geser: I don't understand O_o
<geser> sebner: the Debian time machine: http://snapshot.debian.net/
<ScottK> verwilst: Yes
<geser> and upload it directly
<verwilst> ScottK: and orig tarball will be zabbix_1.5.4+pre5966~ppa1.orig.tar.gz?
<un> i know all (most) 211 of you know how to make Makefile.am files, can some bored person throw me a link
<Pici> I dont.
<un> i've just been asking in at least 40 channels for some autotools help, i can't even find a channel on autotools
<torkel> un: try google:autotools+irc+channel
<un> torkel: thanks, but i just get ubuntu-programming and the like... i know autotools, it's just that one of my files is behaving irradically and I can't figure out why...
<mnemo> apparently, the old games "heretic" and "hexen" has been released under the GPL now --> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=864305  would be nice to have them packaged in debian/ubuntu... I've filed this bug to track the request --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267885 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Games "Heretic" and "Hexen" are now GPL" [Undecided,New]
<torkel> un: you can always ask about you specific problem in the (appropiate) channels instead of asking for where to ask for help
<geser> persia_: any idea what to do with bug 261986? you acked it before FF, but ubuntu-archive didn't get subscribed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261986 in gnurobots "Please sync gnurobots 1.2.0-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261986
<un> torkel: sry for trolling this channel but I can't find any help... anywhere... ill leave now
<fta> devfil, thanks.
<jimcooncat> this is probably offtopic, but someone suggested I try here:
<jimcooncat> I want to package a custom configuration, for example, openssh-server. I just want to have my custom /etc/ssh/sshd_config and a postinst to reload the running sshd. Should openssh-server be a depends of my new package, or pre-depends?
<jpds> jimcooncat: /etc/ssh/sshd_config belongs to the openssh-server package I believe, and dpkg will not allow you to change it unless you conflict on your custom package.
<jimcooncat> oh, so I'd have to make a whole copy of the openssh-server package?
<jpds> jimcooncat: I suggest making changes directly to openssh-server itself and appending: "+0local1" to the Debian package versioning.
<jimcooncat> modify to my taste, and tell it that it conflicts with openssh-server
<jimcooncat> ok, thanks much jpds!
<jpds> jimcooncat: That's what I learnt reading this book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1593270690/
<jimcooncat> so I take it that apt won't let one package overwrite a conf file that another one provides?
<jpds> No, dpkg won't allow it.
<jpds> jimcooncat: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-files.html#s10.7.4
<jimcooncat> jpds very good, I got some of the book showing on Google books search
<jimcooncat> so I use versioning, rather than renaming the package, I just have to be careful that upstream doesn't plug a security update -- or I won't be notified?
<jpds> jimcooncat: You'd have to keep the package in sync with Debian/Ubuntu.
<siretart> someone knowledgable with elisp around?
<sebner> siretart: still interested in mlt? Will work on it tomorrow. A little bit tricky especially since I have to decrease the d-p on the codecs to make it build
<siretart> sebner: well, it is pretty broken atm. I'd love to see it usable :-)
<sebner> siretart: well, at leasts it's building if I decrese the b-p :P but t
<sebner> siretart: but I have to sort the other stuff. remaining changes ,...
<siretart> k
<sebner> siretart: If I have question I'd ping you? though you are hard to reach ^^
<siretart> sebner: try email or jabber
<sebner> siretart: then mail though last time you responed 3 days later and I suppose you want buildable stuff :P
<siretart> sebner: make sure to CC the launchpad bug!
<sebner> siretart: of course :)
 * NCommander lives
<NCommander> nxvl, ping?
<nxvl> NCommander: you have experience rebuilding entire repos, right?
<NCommander> nxvl, yes
<nxvl> NCommander: what did you use (as in what dak script)
<NCommander> nxvl, mini-dak
<NCommander> nxvl, http://git.debian-ports.org/
 * nxvl HUGS NCommander 
<NCommander> what did I do?
 * NCommander has also use the fullblown dak suite
<norsetto> huats ...
<huats> norsetto: !
<NCommander> nxvl, why do you ask?
<nxvl> NCommander: rebuilding a set of packages and don't want to write a script if there is already one
<NCommander> nxvl, you could just use dpkg-scanpackages, mini-dak may be overblown unless you need incoming support
 * nxvl checks
<nxvl> NCommander: i already have a Sources.gz and stuff
<NCommander> nxvl, if you have all the debfiles, use apt-ftparchive or dpkg-scanpackages
<karooga> hi whats the best way to test one's package attempts?  dpkg -i mypackage.deb seems a bit dangerous.
<RAOF> karooga: That's what I tend to do.  But "test" can have multiple meanings.
<Laney> I usually test in a VM if I'm at all concerned
<RAOF> You can list the contents that will be installed and where, and you can print out the various maintainer scripts (dpkg --info)
<RAOF> All my packages are perfect!
<karooga> RAOF:  I use my laptop in a production environment so I don't want to nuke it and have to reinstall.
<RAOF> Or, at least, don't contain maintainer scripts running rm -r /
<Laney> Heh, I saw a SRU a few weeks ago where a maintainer script could do that under some circumstances
<RAOF> Eeep!
<NCommander> O_O;
<karooga> Yikes!
<RAOF> karooga: I've never hosed my laptop by installing one of my testing packages.
<NCommander> DANGER WILL ROBINSON, DANGER :-P
<nhandler> Does anyone know if it is possible to run lintian on a package in the repositories, without first downloading the package to your computer?
<karooga> RAOF: yeah, i'm pretty sure this won't either.  Just trying to learn to do thing the right (TM) way. :-)
<Laney> nhandler: The PTS shows Lintian status if it's in Debian
<Laney> I don't know of similar for Ubuntu
<RAOF> karooga: VMs if you're paranoid; bare metal if you're not :)
<nhandler> Laney: I know that. I'm interested in manually running lintian on a package in the repositories.
<Laney> As in running it on-demand? I doubt it
<karooga> RAOF, thanks.  And when I'm sufficiently confident that it works?  Do I pop over to revu?
<nhandler> Ok, thanks Laney.
<RAOF> karooga: If it's a new package, yeah.
<karooga> RAOF: the packaging / maintenance / suitability review - must all three pass before inclusion into the repos?
<RAOF> Well, we don't do much of a suitability review, and maintenance is hard to judge ahead of time!
<karooga> RAOF: just concerned maybe I'm wasting my time
<karooga> RAOF: I'm just doing the packaging, I'm not the developer.
<RAOF> That's the normal state of affairs, yes.
<RAOF> karooga: Why would you be wasting your time?
<RAOF> karooga: Although it's worth noting that it's very unlikely that a new package will get into Intrepid, given FeatureFreeze.
<karooga> RAOF: I know about FF.
<karooga> RAOF: typically would you dev for current and current+1 for a new package?
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> I'm not quite sure what you're asking.
<RAOF> Typically I'd try to fix bugs in the packages I touch, and some of those will involve new upstream versions.
<karooga> RAOF: I'm just trying to get an idea of timelines...
<RAOF> Now we're more interested in bugfixing, and will be until the release.
<RAOF> Then there's a month or so of craziness/UDS/etc, and after that there's a couple of months for new packages etc.
<karooga> RAOF: so new packages will only get accepted during that period?
<RAOF> Not necessarily, but usually.
<karooga> RAOF: and they would only be accepted for the current devel release?  i.e. packages in stable and past releases typically stays the same
<RAOF> karooga: Indeed.
<RAOF> karooga: New packages will only make it in to releases via the current development release (through backports), yes.
<karooga> RAOF: cool
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-09
 * directhex hands slangasek cake
<slangasek> hmm, not sure how well that goes with the beer that lool was plying me with
<directhex> what kind of beer?
<slangasek> he didn't say
<directhex> i mean, a chocolate porter for example, it could go quite well
 * slangasek hehs
<directhex> but an american "lager"... less so
<directhex> anyway, bedtime pour moi
<sistpoty> hi folks
<__iron> hi
<__iron> new nvidia non-free driver kills ubuntu
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<sistpoty> __iron: which one? also, have you checked launchpad yet for bugs?
<__iron> a really nice whitescreen
<__iron> nope
<__iron> still not
<sistpoty> __iron: which one as in which version?
<__iron> sec
<__iron> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12
<sistpoty> __iron: can you check with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bugs if there are any bugs describing your problem are already there?
<sistpoty> __iron: if not, would you mind filing a new bug?
<__iron> sure
<sistpoty> __iron: thanks.
<__iron> i take a look
<sistpoty> __iron: just to clarify, you did install it via the ubuntu package, not the thingy that can be downloaded from nvidia, right?
<RAOF> __iron: And you're not using Xgl, which is pretty finniky about the libGL that you feed it.
<_iron> some bugs
<sistpoty> _iron: just to clarify, you did install it via the ubuntu package, not the thingy that can be downloaded from nvidia, right? (^^)
<sistpoty> arg
<_iron> non-free
<sistpoty> _iron: non-free, as in ubuntu package?
<_iron> nope
<RAOF> Then it's not going to work, for a number of reasons.
<sistpoty> _iron: hm... I'm sorry to say that we cannot really support you installing the binary drivers directly from nvidia
<sistpoty> (that's why we package these)
<_iron> sistpoty i know
<_iron> therefore nvidia suxx
<RAOF> And the white screen strongy suggests you're using Xgl, which is now removed from the archive, and which cannot support the nvidia.com installer.
<sistpoty> _iron: however if RAOF doesn't have a clue, you might ask tseliot (probably at ubuntu-devel), but at a better time of day (i.e. when he's not afk ;))
<sistpoty> RAOF: btw, what's the state of nouveau in experimental?
<_iron> RAOF: strange
<RAOF> sistpoty: It's in there.
<sistpoty> RAOF: will it be fun for me to try it?
<sistpoty> *g*
<RAOF> Probably, yes :)
<RAOF> sistpoty: What card?
<_iron> i havent read that installer doenst support X
<sistpoty> RAOF:  8500 GT
<RAOF> _iron: The installer overwrites libGL and doesn't provide a backup.  Xgl _needs_ the mesa libgl to work, and so fails.
<RAOF> sistpoty: Hm.  You may be in luck, but not as much luck as if you had a nv4x card :)
<RAOF> sistpoty: You might find my PPA more useful; it's substantially more up-to-date.
<_iron> grml
<RAOF> _iron: A simple solution for you would be to uninstall the xserver-xgl package; it's useles for you.
<sistpoty> RAOF: oh, cool... I guess I might try this then... thanks! :)
<_iron> i had buy a ati-card
<RAOF> A _simpler_ solution would be to use the packaged drivers.
<RAOF> !nouveau > sistpoty
<ubottu> sistpoty, please see my private message
<_iron> RAOF: i thought the new driver supports 3d better
<RAOF> _iron: The driver you're installing is _exactly_ the driver you'd get from installing the nvidia-glx-173 package.
<_iron> mhm
<RAOF> The only time I'd recommend going outside the packaged drivers is when your card isn't supported _at all_.  And no cards fit into that category at the moment.
<_iron> k
<_iron> i try to install the package
<ajmitch> hm, interesting name for 9.04
<wgrant> ajmitch: Ehm, indeed.
<_iron> other question
<_iron> it is normal that if i put crtl+alt+F1
<_iron> that i cannot change to terminal ?
<_iron> RAOF: is nvidia-glx-173 package include in stable part of ubuntu ?
<NCommander> I need someone's assistance on upload packages to hardy-proposed
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: What do you need?
 * cody-somerville notes we have the UUS queue on launchpad for this.
<NCommander> ScottK, roughly 20 packages need uploading to hardy-proposed
<ScottK-laptop> Why?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, to correct the GNAT issue on Hardy. I was working with DktrKats (sp?) on it, but he's been busy recently, so I'm just going to put them in the queue for him for easy approval
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmm.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: You fix my lpia FTBFS yet?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, not yet, but it will float to the top of the TODO queue ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> Unfortunately the Universe process calls for approval before upload.
<ScottK-laptop> Let
<nxvl> is good to have a FTBFS killer around
<nxvl> LD
<nxvl> :D
 * nxvl HUGS NCommander 
<ScottK-laptop> Let's see who else is on motu-sru these days ...
 * cody-somerville runs.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I thought it was upload to hardy-proposed after uploading the bug report
<ScottK-laptop> Did he already approve it?
<NCommander> nxvl, who held the FTBFS killer title before mine
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, yeah, I have all the rebuilt packages with the proper patchs in my PPA
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.  Email me a stack of debdiffs and I'll upload.
<NCommander> I just need to download each source package, remove the ~ppaX from it, and then reupload if I was an MOTU
 * NCommander looks at motu-sru first to see if someone is around who can tell me if one bug is fine, or I need to file multiple ones
<nxvl> NCommander: i think no one
<NCommander> nxvl, ?
<nxvl> NCommander: no one helt the FTBFS killer title before you
<nxvl> held*
 * nxvl can cross the hallway and knock on cody's door if he runs to much
<nxvl> :D
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: The problem with one bug is then people who are subscribed to bugmail for a particular package get ALL of it.
<NCommander> nxvl, cody-somerville?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I think filing 22 bugs is a little overkill though
<ScottK-laptop> So while logically one bug makes sense, due to the carefully thought out state of Launchpad's design, it's not a great idea.
<ScottK-laptop> I agree.  I'd have said one bug, but I lost that argument.
<nxvl> NCommander: yeah, we are in Boston
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, the only problem is I can't put (LP: #XXX) in the changelogs because it will close the bug on the first upload
<ScottK-laptop> Only against that  package.
 * cody-somerville nods.
<NCommander> Huh?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: You use also affects to open a task for each affected package.  The LP closing thing only closes it for the particular package.
<nxvl> jcastro: around?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: As an example, the auto-close on 'needs-packaging' bugs doesn't work because the bug isn't filed against that package.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I didn't know about that "feature"
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<jcastro> nxvl: yeah, for a minute
<nxvl> jcastro: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/build-instructions-linux
<jcastro> yeah what about that?
<nxvl> jcastro: just wanted to show you that link
<jcastro> oh, seen it
<nxvl> oh ok
<NCommander> ScottK, that was kdenet, right?
<nxvl> just making sure, since you were interested on chrome running in linux and just found that link :D
<pwnguin> nxvl: is that page even right yet?
<pwnguin> last i checked, it was full of build fail
<jcastro> nxvl: heh, it's not ported
<jcastro> it's full of fail
<nxvl> really?
<nxvl> since a friend of mine posted a copy of that saying it worked for him
<pwnguin> in wine maybe
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Yes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kdenetwork/4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<nxvl> oh ok
<pwnguin> oh, they've updated
<nxvl> jcastro: btw, i;m quite sure i will make it for fosscamp! \o/
<jcastro> \o/
<ajmitch> nxvl: there's not even a skeleton of a GUI of chrome for linux
<pwnguin> chrome is basically a toolkit flamewar waiting to happen
<ajmitch> pwnguin: the FAQ already says GTK+
<pwnguin> orly
<ajmitch> rly
<pwnguin> i should find a relevant mailing list to subscribe to
<ajmitch> "With all of that said, the plan is to use GTK. It's not due to any dislike of Qt, but just because there's more experience on the team with GTK and it matches the existing Firefox dependency on Linux. Please keep calm. :)"
<ajmitch> http://dev.chromium.org/developers/faq
<pwnguin> well that was very 'collaborative' ;)
<pwnguin> but sometimes, you just gotta recognize the inevitable non-consensus and cut the knot
<ajmitch> if you expected them to try & find consensus, you have to be smoking something powerful :)
<pwnguin> i expect that they want a contributing developer community, but maybe google can just hire one
<pwnguin> do you like my hat? it's made of money!
<NCommander> ScottK, checking if kppp should be compiled... no
<NCommander> ScottK, I found your problem
<NCommander> ScottK, checking linux/if_ppp.h usability... no
<NCommander> checking linux/if_ppp.h presence... yes
<NCommander> And there is your reason
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK, so what's the fix?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I'll tell you as soon as I finish downloading the lpia hardy chroot
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, (I was scrubbing the log for answers)
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, it might need a patch to the kernel headers or something
<ScottK-laptop> Ouch.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, which package are the kernel headers on lpia
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: If that's what needs to be done, it's not worth it.  They aren't going to path the Hardy lpia kernel to make KDE work on it.
<ScottK-laptop> path/patch
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, if its not a possibility, I can just patch it so it doesn't install kppp
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, everything else compiles just fine, so we disable kppp
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, it also may be a defective test
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: One that one arch sounds good.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, huh?
<ScottK-laptop> Disable kppp on lpia.
<NCommander> yeah, should be easy enough to do
<ScottK-laptop> That sounds good.
<NCommander> Well, if I can properly fix it, I perfer to do that first
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, grabbing the build-deps
<ScottK-laptop> Great.
<NCommander> Is there any device that ships with lpia yet?
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno.
<ScottK-laptop> I'm just picky about being complete.
<ScottK-laptop> It also then becomes another reason why 3.5.10 in hardy-updates is an improvement over what we have now.
<ScottK-laptop> But I've also got the flu, so I may be completely out of my mind at this point.
<NCommander> c
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> Ew
<NCommander> The header appears to be partially broken
<NCommander> It probably needs a dependency
<ScottK-laptop> Be nice or I'll cough on my screen.
 * Hobbsee puts ScottK-laptop in a sealed box.
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<ScottK-laptop> Ah, sweet, sweet silence.
<Hobbsee> so, for this intrepid+1, will bzr be *required* for committing to ubuntu?
<pwnguin> i hope so
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: No.
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: Long thread on -devel that it'll all be optional for ages to come.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: oh, good.
<pwnguin> optional on a per package or per upload basis?
<ScottK-laptop> Per upload
<ScottK-laptop> You'll be free to keep working just like you do now if you want.
<Hobbsee> i wouldn't mind if it made the process easier, and was fast, but...
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  That was kind of my point in said thread.
<ScottK-laptop> I was accused of being obstructionist.
<Hobbsee> hah
<NCommander> Bleck
<NCommander> I don't want bzr packaging mandatory
<ScottK-laptop> In the end we settled that making it not suck before making it mandatory would be a good idea.
<pwnguin> so basically, if you do a normal upload, it'll make a big commit in a bzr repo on your behalf somewhere?
<NCommander> ScottK, well, I'm making progress, the header appears usable once you define a lot of other crazy headers
<NCommander> ScottK, I can probably force the test, and then make changes to the includes
<ScottK-laptop> Interesting.
<ScottK-laptop> pwnguin: Something like that.  We discussed it to death on -devel.  Near the end of the thread there's a link to a spec.
<NCommander> ScottK, and what seems to be a possible typo in a header
<NCommander> #define aligned_u64 __u64 __attribute__((aligned(8)))
<NCommander> Anyone else see the mistake?
<pwnguin> one of the reasons you do bzr/git/svn is to make it more accessible to people not using your code. i think a nice collaborative future might include commit emails on packages hitting upstream mailing lists
<pwnguin> s/using/running
<ScottK-laptop> pwnguin: Personally, I don't have enough time to learn the details of a new VCS just for Ubuntu.
<NCommander> ScottK, I found the bug it seems, now its a matter of figuring out how to fix it
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Great.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: What's the bug in?
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, appears a -DDEFINE is required to make the right type information be activated
<NCommander> I need to look at the config log and see what I need to add
<pwnguin> ok so about xournal. the DD developer is basically mia and the last NMU'er has said they dont have time to help out reviewing patches for upstream inclusion
<pwnguin> does MOTU basically adopt it and hope debian recognizes ubuntu as upstream?
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> What a headache
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, ok, there appears to be a good way to fix this
<NCommander> Hold on
<ScottK-laptop> Kewl.
<ScottK-laptop> pwnguin: How interested in the package are you?
<pwnguin> im not sure it matters; vicenczo (sp?) seems to be taking decent care of it
<pwnguin> but theres a request from sponsors on a merge that we get ubuntu nonspecific patches upstream somehow
<pwnguin> its mostly packaging at the moment, so i don't care a whole lot -- i just got my replacement ac cable for the tablet to test again
<NCommander> ScottK, testing fix
<pwnguin> ScottK-laptop: i'd like to see xournal continue to be up to date in ubuntu, but honestly, the thought of me being the main contact is a bit intimidating
<ScottK-laptop> pwnguin: Then just fix it up here and send patches in bugs to Debian.  What happens after that, isn't essentially your problem.  If you get ambitious you could NMU the package in Debian.
<pwnguin> currently xournal's up to date with xournal upstream, but debian has some changes to the packaging that people want
<pwnguin> s/people/person
<NCommander> ScottK, poke?
<NCommander> (I pinged you on the wrong channel)
<ScottK-laptop> Yeah.  Filing it now.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Bug 267991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267991 in kdenetwork "kdenetwork FTBFS on lpia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267991
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I changed the code to hook against the glibc PPP interface vs using the Linux one directly (its standardized, its just the glibc interface has proper headers)
<pwnguin> ScottK-laptop: how does one contribute patches via BTS against a debian package without pissing off the developer that might be paying attention?
<NCommander> ScottK, the changelog has to target hardy-proposed, right?
<pwnguin> i recall having a not good experience with thinkfinger
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: hardy-backports.
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: That's where 3.5.10 is right now.
<NCommander> You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of kdenetwork (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status.
<NCommander> That's a new error
<pwnguin> are you logged in?
<NCommander> yeah
<pwnguin> have super powers (i forget the team -- triagers?)
<NCommander> There it goes
<ScottK-laptop> pwnguin: It depends a lot on the Maintainer.  Most are happy to get a good, well explained patch.
<ScottK-laptop> pwnguin: If the maintainer is pretty well MIA, odds of him being annoyed are low in any case.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop, I have a patch against the 3.5.9 FTBFS, not backports, but I can spin that one easily if this works
<ScottK-laptop> Should be the same.
<NCommander> LEts do the SRU one first, that one targets hardy-proposed first, right?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: I want to get all of 3.5.10 into -updates, so I'd rather just do it once.
<NCommander> Does 3.5.10 meet SRU requirements?
<ScottK-laptop> Sort of.
<NCommander> "Sort of"?
<pwnguin> ok, so i sorta subscribed someone to a bug to get their opinion
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xournal/+bug/245828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245828 in xournal "Please merge xournal 0.4.2.1-0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<pwnguin> their reply is that they're too busy -- should i unsubscribe them?
<ScottK-laptop> pwnguin: You can't.
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> that makes it both easy and embaressing =/
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Even is Intrepid is frozen, does it make sense to follow up on uploading new packages in REVU?
<NCommander> cody-somerville, you around?
<Adri2000> bug #85266 for motu-sru :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85266 in ngircd "ngircd refuses to start automatically through sysv init" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85266
<mok0> jaunty jackalope
<mok0> heh
<huats> morninh everyone
<stefanlsd> morning
<huats> pochu: are you around ?
<directhex> aha, i wasn't far off in my predictions!
<directhex> 2008-08/#ubuntu-motu.27.log:27-08-2008 14:02:48 > directhex: there are three* places a given package can be available, excluding a PPA. if we say 1. 0 is in the main repository for intrepid, then 1.2 is in the main repository for jilted jackalope, then 1.2 can only end up available in intrepid vi a the backports repo, updates repo, or a ppa (and you won't be in updates without good reason). the version that comes in via backports/upd
<directhex> to be older than the version in jilted jackalope,
<stefanlsd> i had named it jumping juniper in my head.
<stefanlsd> but jackalope sounds cooler
<directhex> of course, there's one minor issue with jackalopes
<directhex> they have this terrible habit of NOT EXISTING
<stefanlsd> directhex: they do..
<stefanlsd> its like a rabbit thingy
<stefanlsd> well, in folklore anyways
<directhex> a non-existent rabbit with horns
<stefanlsd> well... its kinda like santa.  lots of people think he exists.  or maybe religion
<directhex> ooh, don't start THAT flame war
<directhex> there are lots of proud santaologists in here
<stefanlsd> hehe
<laga> um
<laga> jackalops can exist, it's some kind of disease
<laga> poor rabbits
<stefanlsd> by the time you realise, we already have 9.10
<directhex> so ubuntu 9.04 has painful tumours?
<laga> ouch ;)
<stefanlsd> well. its on wikipedia. and anything on wikipedia is true and thats good enough for me
<directhex> 'The legend of the jackalope has bred the rise of many outlandish (and largely tongue-in-cheek) claims as to the creature's habits. For example, it is said to be a hybrid of the pygmy-deer and a species of "killer-rabbit".'
<directhex> that rabbit's a killer!
<pochu> huats: I am now (more or less)
<huats> hey pochu :)
<huats> don't worry if you don't have lots of time...
 * james_w hugs directhex 
<james_w> thanks a lot for sorting out mono-tools
<directhex> james_w, of course. debian-mono aims for quality service!
<laga> gah
<laga> and i thought the jaunty jackalope thing was a joke
<jsgotangco> lol
<fta> dholbach, hi, is the @ubuntu.com redirection automatically created for motus?
<dholbach> fta: it should be for everybody who's in ubuntumembers
<dholbach> fta: if it doesn't work, best to talk to the folks in #launchpad
<jsgotangco> fta: ubuntumembers in launchpad automatically get it
<fta> dholbach, it doesn't work for me
<fta> i'll ask there
<dholbach> great, thanks
<wgrant> Oh dear. A 3500 word reply to something complaining about the 2000 word bug report.
<jsgotangco> hello dholbach :-)
<dholbach> hiya jsgotangco
<mok0> TheMuso: ping
<mok0> sispoty, ping
<mok0> WHAT is going on with packages.debian.org??
<directhex> it's broken again. i suggest running around screaming, flailing your arms
<jpds> ...in #debian-devel.
<directhex> i meant in your office. perhaps both!
<mok0> directhex: I was doing that, didn't help
<mok0> :-)
<mok0> It's not like it's down, it's more like a DOS
<mok0> Is there a mirror somewhere?
<mok0> Of packages.debian.org I mean
<jpds> packages.qa.debian?
<azeem> I don't think so, but most/all of the functionality is provided elsewhere, though at several different places
<mok0> yay! packages.qa.debian.org works
<azeem> if you know the source package you want to have information about, packages.qa.d.o is the better choice usually
<mok0> azeem:  I will use it in the future, for sure
<TheMuso> mok0: What can I do for you?
<directhex> sing and dance
<mok0> TheMuso: oh, I just want to check with you that it's ok to upload the merge from bug 261089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261089 in atlas "Please merge atlas 3.6.0-22 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261089
<TheMuso> mok0: Sure go ahead.
<mok0> TheMuso: great, thx
<Cheetah> hey folks
<Cheetah> i have a problem with ubuntu hardys qt4 package
<Cheetah> it's supposed to include the headers for Phonon, but it doesnt
<Cheetah> what do I have to do to get this fixed?
<mok0> Cheetah: headers are normally only in -dev packages
<directhex> libphonon-dev
<Cheetah> libphonon-dev does not include the includes for qt4
<mok0> Cheetah: better chance if you ask on #kubuntu-devel
<directhex> which includes specifically? it installs to /usr/lib/kde4/include/
<Cheetah> hmm.. libphonon-dev provides includes in /usr/lib/kde4/include/phonon/   but qt4 expects them in  /usr/include/qt4/phonon
<directhex> so alter your -I
<Cheetah> meh, that's dirty
<Cheetah> #include <phonon> is what the qt documentation says
<mok0> Also, it doesn't work if the code has include <qt4/...>
<Cheetah> hmm?
<directhex> talk to debian-qt-kde, they're the original maintainers
<Cheetah> 'kay
<karooga> hi, how does one incorporate existing docs+examples in a new package?
<mok0> karooga: add a package in debian/control and install the docs in that
<jpds> karooga: Which package?
<asomething> if using debhelper you'll likely need to call dh_installdocs and dh_installexamples in debian/rules
<directhex> dh7!
<slytherin> ScottK: TheMuso: Does anyone of you have some time? I wish to discuss FFE for a package that has not been synced ever from Debian (non-free).
<directhex> coo, what?
<directhex> bleh, i'm suffering PPA weirdness again.
<directhex> hardy-updates problems. why don't PPAs depend on foo-updates?
<Hobbsee> directhex: since when is this a ppa support channel?
<Hobbsee> directhex: we don't do ppas - #launchpad does
 * Hobbsee expects you'll get some answer about pockets and the phrase "not yet implemented"
<Hobbsee> (same answer as why it doesn't build against backports)
<siretart> anyone else feeling uncomfortable with having advertisments to a commercial service in /etc/motd?
<Hobbsee> siretart: what does it say now?  i've not upgraded.
<mok0> siretart: what service is that?
<directhex> hotmail and msn live search!
<mok0> directhex: yddrrk
<mok0> ... and it isn't even April 1st
<gaspa> doko: there's something that explain the build system of gcj package?
<gaspa> i'd like to understand how build-depends are generated.
<siretart> Hobbsee:   Graph these measurements at https://landscape.canonical.com
<doko> gaspa: I don't understand the question
<asomething> siretart: was it just updated? don't see that here...
<gaspa> doko: gcj has b-d generated somehow, but there are some weird outputs: as "[]" and "[!none]"....
<gaspa> i'm guessing how the rules of gcj works, in brief.
<doko> $ apt-cache showsrc gcj-4.3 |grep Build-Depends
<doko> Build-Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.14.15), debhelper (>= 5.0.62), gcc-multilib [amd64 i386 mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 sparc kfreebsd-amd64], libc6.1-dev (>= 2.5) [alpha ia64] | libc0.3-dev (>= 2.5) [hurd-i386] | libc0.1-dev (>= 2.5) [kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64] | libc6-dev (>= 2.5), libc6-dev-amd64 [i386], libc6-dev-sparc64 [sparc], libc6-dev-s390x [s390], libc6-dev-i386 [amd64], libc6-dev-powerpc [ppc64], libc6-dev-ppc64 [power
<doko> pc], libc0.1-dev-i386 [kfreebsd-amd64], lib32gcc1 [amd64 ppc64 kfreebsd-amd64], lib64gcc1 [i386 powerpc sparc s390], libc6-dev-mips64 [mips mipsel], libc6-dev-mipsn32 [mips mipsel], libunwind7-dev (>= 0.98.5-6) [ia64], libatomic-ops-dev [ia64], m4, autoconf, automake1.9, libtool, gawk, dejagnu [!none !hurd-i386], lzma, binutils (>= 2.18.1~cvs20080103-2) [mips mipsel] | binutils-multiarch (>= 2.18.1~cvs20080103-2) [mips mipsel], b
<doko> inutils (>= 2.17cvs20070426) | binutils-multiarch (>= 2.17cvs20070426), binutils-hppa64 (>= 2.17cvs20070426) [hppa], gperf (>= 3.0.1), bison (>= 1:2.3), flex, gettext, texinfo (>= 4.3), libmpfr-dev (>= 2.3.0), locales [!hurd-i386 !m68k], procps [!hurd-i386], sharutils, libz-dev, fastjar, libmagic-dev, libecj-java (>= 3.3.0-2), zip, libasound2-dev [!hurd-i386 !kfreebsd-i386 !kfreebsd-amd64], libxtst-dev, libxt-dev, libgtk2.0-dev (
<doko> >= 2.4.4-2), libart-2.0-dev, libcairo2-dev, libgconf2-dev, xulrunner-1.9-dev [!none !hurd-i386], g++-4.3 [armel], gcc-4.3-source (>= 4.3.2), gcc-4.3-source (<< 4.3.3), realpath (>= 1.9.12), chrpath, lsb-release, make (>= 3.81)
<techno_freak> flood
<doko> Build-Depends-Indep: gjdoc
<doko> hmm, don't see any of these
<RainCT> dholbach: thx :P
<doko> gaspa: look at debian/rules.conf
<gaspa> doko: gcj-4.2, i meant
<gaspa> :)
<jpds> siretart: I don't see it either.
<Hobbsee> siretart: ah, right
<doko> gaspa: do these hurt?
<gaspa> doko: actually i don't know. It's not policy compliant, and nobody knows how build-machine behave in this cases.
<doko> does policy even say something about this?
<doko> and apparently it did build
<gaspa> yes, it builds,though policy says that bracket should specify all not-negated or all negated... so empty bracket are  confusing.
<gaspa> i saw them running edos-debcheck, that's a bit 'fussy'...
<gaspa> doko: perhaps it's not important nor urgent, but i'd like to understand and make it better, if I'll able to.
<mok0> Has anyone here their own buildd system running?
<AndyP> hi folks, do you have a good example of a well-written freeze exception request bug i can look at?
<RainCT> dholbach: Btw, I watched to the first of the packaging jam videos yesterday (it's quite similar to what I did, but mine was through creating a single-file package from scratch instea of fixing 'colour') :). What is the second part about?
<dholbach> RainCT: there were three tasks we worked on: generating a debdiff from a very small change, updating a package and then somebody asked me to show how to package something from scratch
<AndyP> the reason i ask is, a new upstream bugfix release of pybackpack went into debian today and would fix 5 launchpad bugs if ubuntu syncs it, so i guess i'll need to request an exception
<asomething> AndyP: if it's only bugfixes, not new features, it doesn't need a FFE
<AndyP> asomething: oh, great, so what's the process?
<karooga> whats the best way to include docs and examples in a package.  e.g. I have my_package/docs/some_docs.txt
<karooga> sorry, i mean best way to install docs in my package?
<asomething> AndyP: as it seems that it would be a simple sync from Debian and not a merge, file a sync request bug. it would probably be good to post the debian and upstream changelogs since the last ubuntu version to show that it's only bugfixs
<karooga> i'm guessing just something in debian/rules?
<AndyP> asomething: ok, thanks for your help
<asomething> AndyP: if it will closes specific bugs on lp list those as well, helps get quicker attention
<asomething> karooga: dh_installdocs and dh_installexamples
<karooga> asomething: shots.
<asomething> karooga: if there are things not being picked up automagically you can create a debian/your_package.docs file
<karooga> asomething: the files are pretty straight forward, a txt file in the docs dir and some py scripts in an examples dir
<pochu> nxvl: hi, any plans for terminator 0.10 in intrepid? :)
<nxvl> pochu: nope, it doesn't involve any bug fixing, so it's quite difficult to get ACK's from the sru team
<nxvl> pochu: i already packaged it and i'm seeking for a debian sponsor, but that's it, it will need to wait until jaunty
<pochu> nxvl: fair enough, thank you for the info
<directhex> which repositories do PPAs use?
<directhex> nm, it's in a build log
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<iulian> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi geser, iulian
<bddebian> iulian: Congrats! :)
<iulian> Thanks
<Adri2000> bug #85266 is looking for a motu-sru person
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85266 in ngircd "ngircd refuses to start automatically through sysv init" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85266
<NCommander> ScottK, ping?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. bug 262694 reference the package pam-pkcs11 that I'm not able to install in Intrepid. Is it normal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262694 in pam-pkcs11 "pam-pkcs11 required dependencies not met" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262694
<fabrice_sp> Also, I've been ading debdiff to bug reports, with packaging changes, but without checking debian first. Is it wrong? Or debdiff for packaging are independent from Debian?
<norsetto> fabrice_sp: was it you that raised bug 262694 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262694 in pam-pkcs11 "pam-pkcs11 required dependencies not met" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262694
<sebner> norsetto: \o/
<norsetto> sebner: /o\
<NCommander> !o! - sebner & norsetto :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebner> rofl
<NCommander> o_o;
<sebner> norsetto hides O_o
 * NCommander smacks the bot
<norsetto> NCommander: don't get ubottu excited, he is DANGEROUS
<NCommander> norsetto, :-)
<nxvl> is there any way to check a package copyright from a .deb?
<nxvl> using dpkg maybe
<NCommander> nxvl, the copyright is installed to /usr/share/doc/*package*/copyright
<NCommander> Pop the package open and take a look
<nxvl> NCommander: i want it to be done without installing the package
<norsetto> nxvl: just use dpkg -x
<NCommander> nxvl, dpkg -x
<nxvl> thenk you
 * nxvl HUGS norsetto and NCommander 
<NCommander> !o!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o!
<norsetto> there we are again ...
<NCommander> Fail
 * norsetto calms ubottu down
<sebner> norsetto is the bot domesticator :P
<norsetto> sebner: this thing *bites*
<sebner> ubottu: are you a bad toy?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebner> definately not xD
<fabrice_sp> norsetto: no. I was just trying to help, reproducing the bug (bug 262694)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262694 in pam-pkcs11 "pam-pkcs11 required dependencies not met" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262694
<norsetto> fabrice_sp: ok, could you reproduce?
<fabrice_sp> I'm not able to install the package: apt-get tells me that it doesn't exists....
<norsetto> fabrice_sp: indeed, it doesn't
<norsetto> fabrice_sp: its a bogus bug report (probably trying to install from a PPA)
<nxvl> norsetto: btw, i'm having problems with my e-mail accounts since canonical redirected all my ubuntu.com to my canonical e-mail, so i'm still in account migration and i don't find where i'm getting the mentoring e-mails
<sebner> nxvl: Foss fun \o/  <----  ^^
<nxvl> norsetto_limbo: so i will we not that active for a week or so until i migrate account
<nxvl> norsetto_limbo: sorry about that
<nxvl> sebner: :D
<nxvl> sebner: fosscamp is fun
<sebner> nxvl: Dunno, just saw your comment and made my laugh :)
<fabrice_sp> norsetto: the package seems to exist: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-pkcs11
<fabrice_sp> (for norsetto_limbo)
<nxvl> sebner: that's the idea
<sebner> nxvl: now you need a suit and canoncial will also hire you :P
<nxvl> sebner: i work for canonical
<sebner> nxvl: damn xD
<nxvl> and have 2 suit i already left in my closet until i need to use them, that i hope won't happen soon :D
 * sebner needs a suit :P
<nxvl> you don't need one
<nxvl> work from home, phone interview
<sebner> hrhr
<ssaboum> hi everyone
<highvoltage> hey ssaboum
<norsetto> nxvl: no problem, thanks for letting me know
<nxvl> norsetto: :D
<norsetto> fabrice_sp: thats a source package
<mok0> norsetto: atlas still fails to build on the lpia arch
<norsetto> mok0: ah
<fabrice_sp> norsetto: I really thought that all source packages were compiled in binary package automatically. I'll pay more attention next time
<mok0> norsetto: it was the same for hardy
<norsetto> fabrice_sp: np, you have done well, its the reporter that wasted our time
<norsetto> fabrice_sp: all source packages should provide at least a binary package, but the name is not necessarily the same (as in this case)
<fabrice_sp> norsetto: I've just understood (thanks google!) that as it was a library, the package name was libpam-pkcs11.
<shaunjonesfzr> OR HAVE A CRUMBLE LOL
<Yasumoto> Does anyone know what error code 104 on the five-a-day-applet is?
<Riddell> \sh, jdong, TheMuso: awake?
<TheMuso> Riddell: Yeah I'm around.
<Riddell> TheMuso: motu-sru question on bug 230027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230027 in libtranslate "libtranslate doesn't translate english/italian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230027
<Riddell> the patch uploaded is different from the one attached on the bug
<TheMuso> ok will have a look
<Riddell> I'd say that motu-sru need to ack it again, NCommander thinks that's not necessary
<Riddell> who's right?
<NCommander> Riddell, I thought you were on SRU
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> d'oh
 * NCommander runs away
<NCommander> Yeah, SRU needs to ack it
<Riddell> NCommander: don't run away, we need you to attach the new patch!
<NCommander> what new patch?
<shaunjonesfzr> asl ! all
<Riddell> oh, wait, failure
<Riddell> s/ NCommander / devfil /
<Riddell> clearly, I need to sleep
 * NCommander uses his chainsaw on Riddell 
<TheMuso> Riddell: its already ben ACKEd.
<NCommander> Riddell, wait, I need you to upload kdelibs!
<devfil> Riddell: ?' you re-scared me!
<Riddell> TheMuso: yes but it has changed.  so the question is does it need to re-ACKed?
<TheMuso> I wouldn't think so
<Riddell> why not?
<Riddell> surely the job of motu-sru is to review patches and make sure they work
<devfil> TheMuso: motu-sru ACKs the debdiff or decides if the bug is a sru?
<TheMuso> well firstly I don't see any additions after Luca's ACK in the bug, so I don't know whats changed.
<devfil> Riddell: I think motu-sru decides only if a bug is a sru or a backport
<TheMuso> we do review diffs as well
<TheMuso> but since there is no new diff after the ack in the bug, I don't know whats changed
<Riddell> poke devfil
<devfil> Riddell: ouch, I need to re-do the package as the other pc is broken...gh
<Riddell> devfil: if you don't have it I can try and extract it
<devfil> TheMuso: the change is that it uses patch from -5 instead of patch from -6
<devfil> Riddell: if you can thanks
<TheMuso> devfil: what do you mean?
<Riddell> TheMuso: new diff paste on bug 230027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230027 in libtranslate "libtranslate doesn't translate english/italian" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230027
<TheMuso> thats the bug I'm looking at...
<devfil> TheMuso: in a first moment I've uploaded a patch (taken from -6), but patch from -5 works very well and is the bugfix only, so I've uploaded it
<TheMuso> devfil: Right. So the only real changes are in the changelog entry, or are there parts of the patch that have changed also?
<devfil> TheMuso: also the patch is changed from -5 to -6
<TheMuso> devfil: Oh in the patch name, right.
<devfil> -6 includes a new patch that also includes the -5 patch
<TheMuso> what is this new patch?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-10
<devfil> TheMuso: is a more complete patch that also remove services and adds another
<devfil> I've prefered to upload only the bugfix patch
<TheMuso> devfil: RIght. I must admit its hard to give a yes or no without a diff to look at somewhere...
<Riddell> TheMuso: the diff is up
<TheMuso> ok looking
<TheMuso> alright ACKed in the bug.
<devfil> good
<devfil> Riddell, TheMuso: a member of italian community has caused me a head-cache in order to fix this :)
<TheMuso> heh
<devfil> TheMuso: also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/ikiwiki/+bug/205811 needs to be reACKed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205811 in ikiwiki "Should depend on rather than recommend libhtml-scrubber-perl" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Riddell> TheMuso: if you're in a motu-sru mood, bug 85266 needs an ack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85266 in ngircd "ngircd refuses to start automatically through sysv init" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85266
<devfil> Riddell: thanks for the upload; TheMuso: thanks for the ACK
<TheMuso> will get to those others in a bit.
<emet> so how can I join MOTU?
<pochu> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<pochu> emet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<emet> pochu, thank you
<NCommander> cody-somerville: well, your getting your wish of testing of the xubuntu CD on amd64 on real metal
<mcasadevall> I freaking fail
<mcasadevall> My backup didn't properly write, so I lost most of my files
 * mcasadevall did at the very least have a proper backup of his SSH and GPG keys
<NCommander> cody-somerville, I found some issues with the CD on the plus side
<ScottK> NCommander: I got your mail.  That didn't fail.
<NCommander> ScottK, heh, the last thing to escape my doomed system
 * ScottK will see about uploading tomorrow.
<NCommander> I didn't at least loose TOO much. A few class notes, but everything else is replaceable
<nellery> what command can be used to search the contents of a folder for a specific string?
<persia> nellery: grep -r
<nellery> persia, thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> crimsun is on fire
<dholbach> he's been triaging ALL universe bugs, I swear
<quadrispro> hi dholbach, I need an opinion :)
<dholbach> quadrispro: just ask - I'm sure if you ask in here, you'll probably get more than mine :)
<quadrispro> bug #257215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257215 in fop "Please add dependency on ant-optional" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257215
<mdf> Hi folks, I just dput xca (xca_0.6.4-1_source.changes) and am soliciting reviewers/advocates
<dholbach> quadrispro: I have no clue about ant, I'm sorry - not sure if I can help there
<dholbach> Koon or doko might know how a bit more about bug 257215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257215 in fop "Please add dependency on ant-optional" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257215
<dholbach> or the folks in #ubuntu-java
<quadrispro> dholbach: oh thank you! and... can you take a look there? bug 268059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268059 in pygtkmvc "Please sync pygtkmvc 1.2.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268059
<dholbach> quadrispro: now I'm back on the internet (had no connection earlier today), I'll dive into the sponsoring queue and will take a look at a couple of items
<quadrispro> dholbach: thank you! ;)
<dholbach> quadrispro: it will need another +1 from motu-release
<dholbach> quadrispro: I'll subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors so we can take care of it once it was Confirmed
<quadrispro> ok, thanks
<dholbach> rock on!
<quadrispro> :)
<tuxmaniac> heya gang. good morning
<tuxmaniac> how do I add custome repositories to the pbuilder build system
<tuxmaniac> like we do in /etc/apt/sources/list
<RAOF> pbulider --login --save-after-login
<RAOF> s/--l/l/, I think.
<RAOF> Edit /etc/apt/sources.list; exit.  Tada!
<tuxmaniac> aah ok
<tuxmaniac> thanks RAOF
<stefanlsd> morning!
<stefanlsd> When making an SRU update - do i just attach the debdiff to the bug?  The changelog should then be hardy-proposed?
<Adri2000> stefanlsd: yes, see the wiki
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: thanks. reading it and its not that clear on it
<stefanlsd> yay. my first SRU
<stefanlsd> well, i guess i'll celebrate when its approved :)
<huats> morning everyone!
<iulian> Good morning.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<stefanlsd> hihi
<Hobbsee> whine.  why am i getting hug day mail again...
<Hobbsee> oh, because i have a rule for hug day, not bug day.  sigh.
 * Hobbsee fixes
<directhex> poor Hobbsee. would a hug make it better?
<bdrung_> which team should i subscribe when i have a debdiff for sru in universe (i am not a motu)? motu-sru or ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<laga> motu-sru i think
<laga> if they ACK it, then ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<NCommander> laga, in my experience, SRU usually uplodas the debdiff
<laga> NCommander: even better
<NCommander> laga, BTW, want to help me?
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnat-4.2/+bug/268260 - laga
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268260 in music123 "GNAT 4.2 Transition Tracking Bug" [Undecided,New]
<NCommander> Be afraid, be VERY afraid
<laga> um, i need to go now ;))
<laga> although that sounds interesting
<NCommander> laga, I feel sorry for -SRU :-)
<stefanlsd> NCommander: i'll try help you
<NCommander> laga, I don't think anyone SRUed 11 packages in universe in a single go
<laga> i'll add that to my motu bookmark folder.. are there still debdiffs missings?
<laga> NCommander: SRUs are a huge PITA.
<NCommander> laga, nope, all there
<laga> ah, okay
<NCommander> laga, its all properly done, i.e., versioning is right
<laga> i thought you wanted me to make a debdiff
<NCommander> laga, its more of a matter of uploading
<laga> NCommander: i'm not a MOTU :(
<NCommander> Ah
<NCommander> See, whoever gets stuck with this bug will +1 me for MOTU
<NCommander> or just likes too much pain
<laga> not even UUC yet, but i'll fix that soon.
<laga> haha
<stefanlsd> NCommander: ok, cant help you there either
 * laga needs to talk the motus into delegating SRU stuff for mythbuntu packages to the mythbuntu team
<NCommander> stefanlsd, did you look at the bug? It scares little children
<stefanlsd> NCommander: looks scary. easy changes though. are all the debdiffs now done?
<NCommander> stefanlsd, yeah
<NCommander> I had to dig out my Ada programming knowledge though >.>;
<stefanlsd> NCommander: nice
<wgrant> laga: Why?
<NCommander> Well, not really
<NCommander> See, I know all the really horrid things
<NCommander> COBOL, Ada, lisp ...
<NCommander> Guess who gets stuck with the bugs :-)
<laga> wgrant: there's no need to impose additional bureaucracy when our main interest already is having a stable release.
<wgrant> laga: We don't trust all MOTU to authorise SRUs, so why would non-MOTUs be entrusted with such power?
<laga> wgrant: it would simplify the workflow. we know our packages very well and there's no need to jump through additional hurdles ;)
<laga> wgrant: superm1 has a FFe delegation right now, a similar thing could happen for SRUs
<wgrant> I don't see why.
<wgrant> SRUs should be very rare.
<laga> wgrant: SRUs are annoying. you need to find someone from motu-sru to ACK it which can take several days.
<laga> wgrant: yes, and they should be done quickly.
<wgrant> Then motu-sru should be improved.
<NCommander> wgrant, well, there are cases where you also get the massive SRUs
<laga> wgrant: nobody except for mythbuntu uses these packages. if we think we need an update, then we should get one.
<laga> without begging to motu-sru :)
<wgrant> That seems a very strange attitude.
<wgrant> Releases are releases.
<wgrant> One doesn't update releases for the sake of updating releases.
<laga> no, not at all. it saves work for everyone
<laga> no, one updates release for the sake of fixing bugs.
<laga> anyways, i will be sending an email to ubuntu-motu on that matter some time after 8.10 has been released.
<laga> we'll see what comes from that
<wgrant> ... after?
<laga> yes?
<laga> it's a long-term improvement i'd like to see. right now i'm concentrating on fixing bugs so that SRUs are not needed ;)
<wgrant> I see.
<laga> .. and if we think we need an update, we don't think we need an update for the sake of updating a release, we think we need an update because we have *very* good reasons to do so.
<laga> *shakes head*
<laga> anyways, everyone is welcome to shoot down my idea once that mail is sent ;)
<karooga> hi all.  how do I remove a lintian error "bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file intrepid"? I've check all the conf settings - can't find the problem.
<stefanlsd> karooga: paste changes to pastebin
<karooga> stefanlsd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45295/
<laga>  i assume you're on hardy or earlier
<karooga> stefanlsd: I don't get this error when I run debuild -S for hardy.
<karooga> laga: yup
<stefanlsd> karooga: can u pastebin the debian/changelog file
<laga> karooga: if your version of lintian is too old, it'll complain about that
<karooga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45296/
<karooga> laga:  it's Lintian v1.23.46... standard hardy.  Shouldn't be a prob?
<karooga> stefanlsd: I don't get any errors when I use pbuilder with intrepid base though.
<stefanlsd> karooga: might be an older lintian version where its fixed now.  try run dpkg-genchanges manually
<stefanlsd> karooga: see if u get that error..
<karooga> stefanlsd: "dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory"  ?
<stefanlsd> karooga: add -S  to it
<karooga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/45300/
<karooga> stefanlsd: doesn't look like there are errors
<stefanlsd> karooga: i think its an old lintian that doesnt know intrepid yet :)
<karooga> stefanlsd: cool.  Well, I've uploaded to revu now... will see what happens.
<directhex> hm. the number of people using my backports repo has gnone up by about 1500 in august
<karooga> directhex: excellent :-) which pkgs?
<directhex> karooga: mono & related driftwood
 * iulian looks around
<stefanlsd> directhex: where do u see stats on ppas?
<directhex> stefanlsd: you don't. PPAs are not signed, so i mirror&sign to a different host - one with logs
<stefanlsd> directhex: oh ok
<directhex> stefanlsd: i won't advise people use an unsigned repo directly. it's already a painful level of trust asking them to add my gpg key to their apt-key
<stefanlsd> directhex: yeah. sure. although i more trust a ppa coming from LP where i can see the owner and stuff about him.
<pyc> i wish ppas have some sort of a query api
<pyc> much like LP api, but leaning to ppa?
<directhex> stefanlsd: well, i point to my gpg key on keyserver.ubuntu.com
<directhex> stefanlsd: exact numbers at the foot of http://directhex.mfgames.com/hardy.html
<directhex> stefanlsd: looks like ~20% of users are on amd64
<stefanlsd> directhex: thanks. intreresting!
<karooga> what's the format for get-orig-source rule?
<directhex> karooga: mono-basic on debian uses it, take a peek
<karooga> directhex: you're just trying to get me to install mono aren't you ;-)
<directhex> karooga: well, if you're on ubuntu you already have mono
<laga> mythtv has it, too. ;)
<directhex> karooga: but mono-basic failed to get into intrepid, so not specifically. i just know i wrote a get-orig-source rule for it
<norsetto> huats!
<huats> norsetto: !!!
<norsetto> huats: have you got 5 minutes of your precious time for me?
<huats> norsetto: always for you
 * norsetto hopes Geraldine is not around
<huats> norsetto: btw I was thinking that it might be interesting to have a reception meeting one day soon (a bit more than a month since the previous one)
<huats> norsetto: nope
<huats> I am at work :)
<nxvl> good morning
<BUGabundo_work> asac: ping
<asac> BUGabundo_work: whats up?
<BUGabundo_work> hya asac
<BUGabundo_work> well me and a couple of friends are bashing our heads on how to configure 3G modems with nm0.7
<BUGabundo_work> any wiki with more details?
<BUGabundo_work> I just found out your blog, and a couple of external links
<BUGabundo_work> readign them now
<slytherin> geser: around?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: what kind of 3G modem is that?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: and what doesnt work?
<slytherin> persia: around?
<BUGabundo_work> it is not that it doesn't work (at least for me) asac
<BUGabundo_work> its just that it requests to many fields of options to connect
<BUGabundo_work> and I don't have anything more then PIN and PUK...
<asac> BUGabundo_work: usually it requires a APN
<BUGabundo_work> what's that?
<BUGabundo_work> asac: got it http://www.unlocks.co.uk/gprs_settings.php#portugal
<asac> BUGabundo_work: yeah. there will be a broadband wizard
<asac> that will auto fill that for most providers
<BUGabundo_work> nice... I've read about that DB... is it in some wiki ?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: no its actually in intrepid
<asac> BUGabundo_work: but isnt integrated in applet yet
<BUGabundo_work> asac I know that some phone manufacters have that data already published like nokia and sonyericson
<BUGabundo_work> so we can keep data uptodate
<BUGabundo_work> I've added your ppa to my sources.list.d/ and I'll check back with updates, plus those WiFi timeouts bugs
<BUGabundo_work> I've merged two bugs (the wpa and open wifi timeout)... not sure if you rather work on them as 2 or as dupe!
<BUGabundo_work> #263963 and #260656
<zul> can someone from the motu-sru team unsubscribe the team from #265058? Thanks
<BUGabundo_work> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G has the APN I was talking about. ill see if it is updated
<asac> BUGabundo_work: ok
<asac> BUGabundo_work: i uploaded a new snapshot yesterday to PPA
<BUGabundo_work> asac: I'll also request extra testing on hardy and intrepid on ubuntu-pt ml
<asac> BUGabundo_work: give that a try maybe
<BUGabundo_work> just did an apt-get upgrade
<bddebian> Heya gang
<siretart> does the ubuntu live cd autoload the kernel module dm_mod?
<zul> cody-somerville: ping
<cody-somerville> zul, pong
<zul> cody-somerville: can you unsuscribe the motu-sru team from #265058 please?
<cody-somerville> lp #265058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265058 in openvpn "openvpn2.1~rc7 fails to pick up the CN of certificates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/265058
<zul> thats the one
<stefanlsd> zul: can I ask howcome?
<zul> stefanlsd: because its apart of main
<stefanlsd> zul: aah. bleh. yeah. sorry. that was me. subscribed the wrong one.
<zul> stefanlsd: yeah I fixed it check your mail :)
<stefanlsd> zul: thanks!  what did you change in the debdiff?
<zul> stefanlsd: just how the lp bug id was done
<stefanlsd> zul: k, thanks. I will have a look at it for next time.  (was my first SRU)
<zul> stefanlsd: cool next time check the wiki to see how the process is done
<stefanlsd> zul: was reading the wiki - maybe some stuff isnt that clear
<slytherin> geser: persia: can anyone of you please ack bug #﻿265058?
<geser> slytherin: are you sure the bug number is correct?
<slytherin> geser: I guess not, bug #268538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268538 in libxstream-java "Please move package to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268538
<geser> slytherin: ACKed
<slytherin> geser: thanks
<geser> slytherin: if you have some time: can you check we can get javassist moved to universe? this would allow aspectwerkz2 to get moved also
<geser> as the last debian changelog mentions the move to Debian main and the use of openjdk-6 it might need a FFe
<slytherin> geser: I will check in an hour or two. I already have a list of packages that will need FFE for move to universe. The list is at home though.
<slytherin> geser: Subscribe yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/MoveToUniverse I keep that page fairly updated.
<slytherin> geser: any chance you can take a look again at libmatthew-java FTBFS?
<geser> slytherin: re libmatthew-java: I don't know any further there, you probably need upstream to fix it or someone familiar with jni
<slytherin> geser: Wait the problem doesn't seem to be JNI related this time. It is with wrong -source option to javac command. I will try a build sometime today.
<geser> slytherin: so it different from bug 239765?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239765 in libmatthew-java "libmatthew-java 0.7.1-1 refuse to build" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239765
<slytherin> geser: At least latest build log does not show any signs of jni failure
<slytherin> geser: time to go home. See you later.
<nxvl> norsetto: around?
<norsetto> nxvl: yessir!
<nxvl> norsetto: just saw your e-mail, is there any reason why you are steping out of the lead of the mentoring program or just to focus on something else and will be aroung still?
<norsetto> nxvl: mainly, because its time old farts like me gives way to new blood
<nxvl> sounds like a good point, but we will still miss you
<nxvl> :'(
 * norsetto pats nxvl on the shoulders
<abwesend_> http://www.hanf-spiel.de/137695
<cherva> can someone give me a nice tutorial about the debian/rules file ?
<norsetto> cherva: you mean about make in general or specific to debian/rules?
<Laney> Hey guys
<norsetto> Hi Laney
<cherva> norsetto: specific to debian/rules
<norsetto> cherva: I always found the debian policy pretty clear on that: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<cherva> norsetto: thanks
<norsetto> cherva: the packaging guide is also quite clear: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Rules
<sebner> norsetto: \o/
<norsetto> sebner: !o! (oups :-))
<sebner> ^^
 * norsetto kicks ubottu awake
<norsetto> ubottu ?
<sebner> norsetto: are you kidding the poor bot again? :P
<norsetto> sebner: give me an hand to bury this thingie
 * sebner cuts down a hand and pass it over to norsetto xD
 * norsetto consider it for a moment, then crunch it happily
 * sebner cuts down his remaining hand and slaps norsetto for eating the his first hand :P
<norsetto> sebner: hey, weren't you told to wash your hands?
<sebner> norsetto: I was my hands in innocence and nothing more :P
<norsetto> sebner: you stopped being innocent about 30 min. after you were born
<sebner> norsetto: Bad world :)
<sebner> norsetto: I hardly followed discussion recently. Is it true that we move all packages into bzr?
<norsetto> sebner: me too, all I know is what the sabdfl said in the announcement
<Laney> That's the plan
<Laney> norsetto, sebner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NoMoreSourcePackages
<sebner> brr. /me doesn't like working with bzr as much as with LP
<Syntux> Good day :-)
<norsetto> Syntux: salam
<RainCT> sebner, norsetto: for now the complete archives will be in bazaar but the old tools will continue working (so no one has to use bzr if he doesn't like it)
<Syntux> norsetto, Salam Cesare :-)
<norsetto> RainCT: oh, rainct, who still hasn't answered my email ;-)
<sebner> RainCT: the question is *how* long ;)
<norsetto> sebner: don't distract him, he is still thinking hard to try and find an excuse
<RainCT> lol
<sebner> lol
<norsetto> lol
<RainCT> sebner: well, that's uncertain afaik, depending on how it goes once we have the optional repo.
<sebner> xD
<sebner> RainCT: kk, thx for the info :)
 * norsetto doesn't know why he lols but he likes to be part of it
<Syntux> LoL
<RainCT> norsetto: hah. well, e-mail answered
<norsetto> RainCT: thx, I was afraid of that :-\
 * RainCT is bored and wants suggestions on what to improve on REVU :P
<Laney> improve the number of advocates of my package ;)
<Syntux> darn, my laptop is dying
<RainCT> Laney: you have a comment from dktrkranz
<Laney> I do?
<Laney> ...
<norsetto> rainct: bring the front page back to legibility
<Laney> Oh, I hate licensing so
<RainCT> norsetto: what's the problem? font size?
<norsetto> RainCT: perhaps, whenever I attemp to scan it I just get an headache
<RainCT> norsetto: try Ctrl++ :P
<RainCT> does that help?
<norsetto> RainCT: it should be the other way around, people that want to ruin their eyes should use Ctrl+-
<norsetto> RainCT: the default should be sane (as it was)
<Laney> murrayc: ping
<murrayc> Laney: pong
<ssaboum> hi RainCT
<ssaboum> maybe a notification system should be added to revu, in order to warn people by mail, about new packages, changes etc ...
<ssaboum> maybe with a system of "subscription"
<ssaboum> just like in launchpad bugs
<Laney> murrayc: Hey, I believe you maintain goocanvasmm, right? I'm trying to package it but there are a few unlicensed files. See http://pastebin.com/f7df57b3b
<RainCT> ssaboum: yep, e-mail notifications are planned, but it's burried deep on my TODO because I don't like to work on e-mail stuff :P  (there are already feeds, btw)
<RainCT> norsetto: http://rainct.homelinux.net/revu/index.py?updated=true  is that better?
<ssaboum> (i know lol )
<norsetto> RainCT: re. email notifications: didn't we have one and got rid of it as it was just an annoying thing?
<norsetto> rainct: much better, how many pts?
<RainCT> I don't know if it was there (although I don't think so; there was the ML, though), but it will be optional. Users will be able to subscribe to all their stuff (like with the personal feed) or to individual packages.
<RainCT> norsetto: global text-size is 11pt, one more as before
<norsetto> rainct: yes, the ml, but allowing people to be notified about changes about their packages would be nice
<norsetto> rainct: ok, that should be around 15 px at 96 dpi which seems reasonable
<RainCT> norsetto: OK, I'll add an option for users to choose 10pt or 11pt
<RainCT> (a configuration page will be needed anyway for the e-mail notifications)
<norsetto> RainCT: in that case you may want to raise h2 too which is 12pt now
<murrayc> Laney: Ah. I'll take a look tomorrow. Thanks. A patch would be welcome if you want to speed that along. Do file a bug in general if you don't happen to catch me on irc.
<murrayc> Laney: how can I run that test myself?
<Laney> murrayc: I'm out but can do it tomorrow. What license would you prefer?
<Laney> murrayc: I used the licensecheck tool
<Laney> "licensecheck -r ." in the base dir
<jpds> Laney: Where can one find that tool?
<murrayc> Laney: GPL, I guess. It's what we use for gtkmm examples. For instance: http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gtkmm-documentation/trunk/examples/book/giomm/read_file_async/main.cc
<Laney> jpds: devscripts
<murrayc> Laney: I think wrap_init.cc is generated though. If so, it's not been a problem for other *mm files.
<Laney> GPL2, right
<murrayc> Laney: yeah
<ssaboum> RainCT : rain i can help, i'm not that bad in python
<ssaboum> RainCT : rain i mean
<ssaboum> for the email notification module
<Laney> murrayc: Will sort it out tomorrow if you don't get to it
 * Laney -> location(outside);
<RainCT> ssaboum: great :). https://launchpad.net/revu < patches are welcome
<RainCT> ssaboum: but I will have to tell you how to get the e-mail of the user (and I forgot how I wanted to get it :/)
<RainCT> pochu: have you launched fusion-icon from the command line?
<sebner> DktrKranz: \o/
<DktrKranz> sebner, \o/
<pochu> RainCT: yup
<RainCT> pochu: don't do that ;)
<pochu> heh
<pochu> why not? :)
<pochu> that's what the reporter did btw
<pochu> ah
<pochu> Exec=fusion-icon --no-start
<RainCT> pochu: yep. but that's unrelated to the bug report
<nxvl> pochu: did you want to co-maintain terminator?
<pochu> perhaps --no-start should be on by default, and there should be a "--start" option :)
<nxvl> pochu: i'm running out of time
<pochu> nxvl: I could, in PAPT
<pochu> if you don't mind moving it to svn ;)
<nxvl> PAPT?
<nxvl> that completely fine with me
<pochu> http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/PythonAppsPackagingTeam
<nxvl> pochu: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nxvl/terminator/
<nxvl> pochu: take the source from there
<pochu> great :)
<pochu> nxvl: if you want to keep maintaining it, join the python-apps project on alioth
<nxvl> pochu: it nees a little changes since i break some stuff with the last version
<pochu> so you can commit to the repo
<nxvl> but haven't got time to fix it lately
<pochu> ok, I'll have a look soonish
<directhex> hm. that pidgin/empathy usability report on the wiki was interesting
<pochu> btw, how come do you have access to people.u.c? I thought only canonical employers had
<nxvl> pochu: exactly
<nxvl> pochu: i work for canonical now, that's why i don't have much time
<pochu> nxvl: oh, that's great :)
<pochu> nxvl: server team?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> OEM Solutions Group
<pochu> ah, cool
<ScottK> I thought p.u.c got opened up to non-employees in any case.
<ScottK> p=people in this case
<james_w> it will be
<ScottK> Ah.
<pochu> hey ScottK and james_w
<james_w> hey pochu
<ScottK> Heya pochu.
<sebner> huhu ScottK :)
<slytherin> ScottK: You are part of motu-release right?
<ScottK> slytherin: I am.
<slytherin> ScottK: There is a package bluez-firmware in Debian non-free which has never been synced. It contains distributable binary blobs for some broadcom bluetooth chipsets. There are 2-3 long pending bugs relates to this package. Do you think a FFE can be considered and the package can be synced?
<ScottK-laptop> slytherin: Do you know why it's never been sync'ed?
<slytherin> ScottK-laptop: no idea.
<pwnguin> if its a firmware thing, wouldn't the kernel team be the people to talk to?????
<pwnguin> woa, lag
<ScottK-laptop> slytherin: I don't see in debian/copyright where other entities are allowed to distribute it?
<geser> slytherin, ScottK-laptop: bluez-firmware is on the sync blacklist (in the block commented with "benc: we do our own kernel
<geser> ")
<ScottK-laptop> geser: Thanks.
<slytherin> ScottK-laptop: I claimed that based on some entry in changelog. Let me confirm it.
<ScottK-laptop> slytherin: I'd say no based on the sync blacklist.
<ScottK-laptop> geser: Thanks.
<slytherin> hmm
<slytherin> Anyway, I promised persia I will bring up this issue.
<ScottK-laptop> slytherin: If I was an archive admin, I don't think I'd accept it into multiverse in any case.
<pwnguin> slytherin: do you have hardware that doesn't work without that?
<slytherin> pwnguin: I don't have any such hardware. But there is at least one bug which says this package is needed. Do you want me to look up bug number?
<pwnguin> only if it hasn't been triaged. so yes, i guess
<slytherin> ScottK-laptop: Check the chnagelog entry in 2005, http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/non-free/b/bluez-firmware/current/changelog
<ScottK-laptop> slytherin: Read the email that the added to debian/copyright.  That's the one I don't think works.
<ScottK-laptop> slytherin: In any case, would this package even work with our kernel?
<pwnguin> im not convinved we don't ship this stuff elsewhere =/
<slytherin> ScottK-laptop: I will check the copyright. And no idea about if it works with our kernel
<slytherin> pwnguin: here you go - bgu #156133
<slytherin> bug #156133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156133 in bluez-utils "bluez suite lacks bluez-firmware package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156133
<nxvl> pochu: already applied for membership on the team, please let me know where you upload it
<pochu> nxvl: where or when? ;)
<pochu> nxvl: it will be in http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/python-apps/packages/, I'll let you know once I've uploaded it
<pochu> nxvl: feel free to join #debian-python on OFTC
<nxvl> pochu: when i have time :D
<_ruben> bugger .. i keep forgetting how to recall the previous line bash completely .. $! for last param i'll never forget .. the variant for the complete line keeps eluding me :p
<liw> control-p seems to work for me ;-)
<_ruben> heh .. if only that'd insert it after the cursor :) .. i mean like "echo $whatever" .. where $whatever is the previously entered command :)
<ScottK-laptop> liw: Did you get my pong on the question of cruft cleaner?
<liw> ScottK-laptop, possibly... I've been ill for the past couple of days so I'm not sure I noticed
<ScottK-laptop> Ah,.
<ScottK-laptop> liw: My message was that "It's an approved spec for Intrepid" would have been a very good answer when I asked why it should get in post FF.
<ScottK-laptop> liw: I didn't know about the spec when you brought it up originally.
<liw> ScottK-laptop, ah yes, I just found that in lastlog... yeah, I should have mentioned that, my stupidity
<ScottK-laptop> liw: So please file a bug asking for FFe.
<liw> ScottK-laptop, I will, thanks
<bobbo> Would syncing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45461/plain/ from Debian require an FFe?
<ScottK-laptop> bobbo: Yes.
<bobbo> ScottK-laptop: cool, thanks
<POX_> nxvl: you have a new email in your mailbox
<nxvl> POX_: thenk you, got it :D
<nxvl> thank*
<POX_> now read our policy and cry (you already signed a contract and there's no way going back)
<POX_> ;)
<slytherin> POX_: that sounds like NDA. :-P
<POX_> oh damn, there's rmproject.php on alioth...
<POX_> don't tell nxvl
<nxvl> :D
<POX_> nxvl: I have problems with sending private msgs on FreeNode, could you join OFTC?
<nxvl> POX_: i actually got your PM's
<Adri2000> any motu-sru folk around?
<nxvl> pochu: already uploaded terminator to svn
<norsetto> RAOF: any reason you didn't subscribe motu-release yourself to bug 267020 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267020 in gnome-do "FeatureFreeze exception for GNOME Do 0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267020
<pochu> nxvl: great, thanks!
<RAOF> norsetto: Yes; that's half done.
<norsetto> RAOF: ok, do you mind if I unsubscribe then?
<RAOF> norsetto: It needs the gnome-do-plugins info added to it, then I'll subscribe motu-release
<RAOF> norsetto: Not at all
<norsetto> RAOF: thx
<norsetto> RAOF: ok, I also assigned it to you and set it to in-progress so that nobody else should mess with it
<RAOF> norsetto: And I've added a comment to the effect that it's incomplete.  Sorry for the noise!
<norsetto> RAOF: np
<__iron> hi
<Falken_> hi !
<Falken_> I have a quick question about the packages waiting for approval in REVU : will they be reviewed before intrepid ? or is it already to late ? will they have to wait for 9.04 ?
<DktrKranz> Falken_, unless you require a Feature Freeze exception, they will go for 9.04
<Falken_> okay, I guess mine is not big enough to win such exception :P
<Falken_> allright thanks, good night !
<Falken_> (or morning, or whatever :P)
<ScottK-laptop> It occurs to me that since 3 of 5 in motu-release are Kubuntu users we could have a lot of fun with the Gnome-Do FFe.
<DktrKranz> ScottK-laptop, doesn't it qualify for gnome standing FFe?
<ScottK-laptop> DktrKranz: No.  It's for Gnome, not part of official Gnome.
<ScottK-laptop> AFAIK anyway.
<DktrKranz> I'm not a gnome-do user, but I can test it (I'm a GNOME user)
<ScottK-laptop> Yes, but it might be fun for the 3 KDE users to vote it down and then make people beg.
<ScottK-laptop> ;-)
<DktrKranz> good chance to say: "hey, gnome is worse, kde is waiting for you"
<ScottK-laptop> Well Gnome is fine for people who want their desktop the way Gnome devs want them to have it.
<DktrKranz> I think KDE won't go on my old hardware
<Adri2000> DktrKranz: could you take a look at the ngircd sru please? (it's a one line patch)
<DktrKranz> Adri2000, bug # ?
<Adri2000> bug #85266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85266 in ngircd "ngircd refuses to start automatically through sysv init" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85266
<ScottK-laptop> DktrKranz: I've run Hardy KDE3 sort of reasonably well on a PIII 600 with 256MB of RAM.  Don't try to have a lot of apps open at once though.
<DktrKranz> Adri2000, does /var/run require particular permissions?
<DktrKranz> or owner=
<DktrKranz> ScottK-laptop, oh... my box is similar, so I have chances to see what KDE4 is :)
<ScottK-laptop> Well KDE4 I didn't have so much luck with, but I'd done a lot of bad things on that install, so it was probably my fault.
<Adri2000> DktrKranz: ls -l /var/run shows that it's usually root:root and 755, which is what mkdir is doing
<DktrKranz> Adri2000, ok then, ACKed.
<Adri2000> thanks
 * DktrKranz moves to bed, see you
<RainCT> persia: may I get your opinion on bug #268763?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268763 in revu "Provide a way to mark relevant packages when in Freeze" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268763
<__iron> hi
<__iron> i got problems with packages update
<RainCT> well, good night
<__iron> describe: upgrade to nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.14-21.49_amd64.deb
<nxvl> ScottK-laptop: you never signed my key, right?
<ScottK-laptop> nxvl: No I didn't.  I still have the information.
<ScottK-laptop> It's also still on my TODO.
<ScottK-laptop> Sorry for the delay.
<nxvl> ScottK-laptop: no worries, just making sure :D
<Adri2000> zul: so, what's up with fail2ban?
<coppro> ok, how do I change the keybindings on the consoles?
<coppro> It seems to change every release
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-11
<zul> Adri2000: its being worked on its on my todo lsit
<Adri2000> zul: have you uploaded the package to -proposed yet?
<zul> Adri2000: yep it got rejected have to see why
<zul> bbl
<Adri2000> zul: ok
<mib_lhfac4> Someone know the correct alternative of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<coppro> why doesn't ulimit -c work when I try to increase the core dump size limit?
<coppro> I can decrease it fine, but increasing it is a nogo
<coppro> a bad case of elision, possibly?
<slangasek> coppro: by definition, non-root users aren't allowed to raise ulimits of a session beyond the defined hard limit
<coppro> nonono, I can't raise at all
<slangasek> well, that I don't know
<coppro> ulimit -c 1 is okay, a subsequent call to ulimit -c 0 is okay, but another call to ulimit -c 1 fails
<coppro> it's like the opposite of renicing a process as a non-priveleged user
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> in that case, you probably want to read the section on ulimit in the bash(1) manpage
<slangasek> "If neither -H nor -S is specified, both the soft and hard limits are set."
<coppro> oh
<coppro> always worked for me in the past :/
<slangasek> I'm not sure why :)
<coppro> so I should just always use -S?
<slangasek> if it's not your intention to set a hard limit, then yes
<coppro> ok
<coppro> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
 * slangasek waves to dholbach 
 * dholbach gives slangasek a hug
 * slangasek grins
<\sh> good morning
<\sh> motu-release: please review bug #239734 and ack...it's needed badly for launchpadlib
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239734 in python-httplib2 "[Freeze Exception] python-httplib2 should be upgraded to 0.4.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239734
<emgent> morning \sh :)
<\sh> hey emgent...how's life? :)
<emgent> \sh: I preferred to stay on vacation, but we must go back to work :)
<\sh> emgent: hehe..at least you had some vacation :)
<emgent> \sh: yes, it`s true :)
<iulian> Good morning.
<dholbach> hiya iulian
<bobbo> Hey guys, how many ACKs does an FFE need?
<iulian> Hello dholbach
<dholbach> bobbo: 2 and it gets set to Confirmed
<bobbo> dholbach: ah cool
<bobbo> dholbach: for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blobwars/+bug/268678, now I have to ACKs, do I also need to get ACKs from u-u-s before I subscribe the archive admins to sync it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268678 in blobwars "[FFE] Please sync blobwars 1.08-dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slangasek> yes, a freeze exception doesn't automatically double as sponsorship
<bobbo> slangasek: ok, thanks alot :)
<slangasek> so just as you would need a sponsor for any other upload that's been approved for FFe, you should have a MOTU that sponsors your request for a sync
<dholbach> bobbo: taking a look at it
<dholbach> bobbo: ACKing it - technically this should not have required a FFe - it wasn't a new upstream release, was it?
<bobbo> dholbach: no it wasnt, but I asked in here and ScottK said I should get one...
<bobbo> dholbach: thanks alot :)
<dholbach> hm, weird
<dholbach> *shrug*
<dholbach> anyway.... it's ACKed now :)
<bobbo> thanks :)
<slangasek> dholbach: FeatureFreeze is a freeze on features, not just those introduced in new upstream releases, though?
<slangasek> (I haven't looked at the particulars here)
<dholbach> slangasek: usually the team has examined new upstream releases (which is a bit wonky.... native packages, huge diffs that can be just applied instead of a new upstream version, etc)
<slangasek> ok; I guess FreezeExceptionProcess does imply, by omission, that only new upstream versions and new packages need exceptions
<dholbach> *nod*
<stefanlsd> Is there a way to pull stuff from packages.debian without having to go there and download the 3 files and dpkg-source them?
<orly_owl> wget
<stefanlsd> orly_owl: yeah, was wondering if there was a better way
 * orly_owl shrugs.
<joaopinto> sebner, dget -x file.dsc
<joaopinto> ops, was stefanlsd
<iulian> stefanlsd: Better go to packages.qa.d.o and dget the dsc file as joaopinto said.
<stefanlsd> iulian: thanks. that helps
<iulian> That's weird. I'm connected via PPP and it doesn't work anything, except ssh'ing. Any idea what could be the issue?
<iulian> Also firefox turns automatically to offline mode.
<joaopinto> iulian, firefox relies on networkmanager to detect the offline/online status
<iulian> Ah
<joaopinto> it maybe related to Bug 231540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231540 in firefox "Firefox Offline Mode in 3G (with VMC) (Hardy 8.04) (dup-of: 191889)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<huats> hello eveyrone
<slytherin> geser: I have logged FFE for javassist - bug #268914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268914 in javassist "[FFE] Please sync javassist 1:3.8.1-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268914
<ScottK> dholbach: I said an FFe was needed for blobwars because I think the repackaging of the non-free data represents a feature change.
<dholbach> ah
<wgrant> Does it even run without it?
<ScottK> As I read the bug, (and maybe I was wrong) it was split into a data package.
<wgrant> Isn't it completely unredistributable and as illegal as it gets?
 * ScottK just woke up, so will claim he doesn't recall.
<dholbach> wgrant: yes, it runs
<persia> Some people claim it's completely undistributable.  Others claim it can be distributed.  I don't know of any ruling that has been issued.
<wgrant> Last I heard, the author claimed that data didn't need to be covered by a license.
<persia> Yes, that's about the state of things.
<wgrant> That is clearly wrong, so can be discounted.
<persia> Whether the actual content infringes is a different question
<dholbach> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45720
<dholbach> yes, and some stuff went into the new blobwars-data package
<gaspa> hi
<dholbach> hi gaspa
<dholbach> gaspa: how's the bug jam organisation going?
<gaspa> dholbach: lol. :) we still have to start. I'm preparing some slides to present the idea.
<dholbach> gaspa: nice... do you use the ones from the Material section on the wiki as a start?
<gaspa> dholbach: yeah. of course! :D
<dholbach> great
<ScottK> dholbach: The particular reason I thought that ought to have an FFe was that it went to New.
<dholbach> ScottK: right-o
<gaspa> doko: i think i fixed rules.conf in gcj-4.2 ... should control file be regenerated by hand, or souys takes care of it?
<gaspa> ( in other terms: debdiff should include also changes to debian/control  or not? )
<gaspa> s/souys/soyuz/
<\sh> norsetto: replied to bug #239734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239734 in python-httplib2 "[Freeze Exception] python-httplib2 should be upgraded to 0.4.0" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239734
<norsetto> \sh: well, I still would like to be sure that the other apps are still functional
<\sh> norsetto: regarding the svn changes, they will...mostly bugfixes to old features...
<norsetto> \sh: what svn changes? you mean the changelog?
<\sh> norsetto: regarding the importance -> it's needed for lplib
<\sh> norsetto: no...the upstream svn commit messages...
<\sh> norsetto: http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/source/list
<norsetto> \sh: I understand that
<norsetto> \sh: btw, if launchpadlib needs 0.4.0 that should also be reflected in its depends ...
<\sh> norsetto: bzr version...which will go into intrepid eventually, too
<norsetto> \sh: so, the actual launchpadlib in intrepid doesn't need it
<stefanlsd> how does cdbs know in which order to apply diff's ?
<stefanlsd> i guess i need to use numbers in front...
<ScottK> stefanlsd: It's alpha-numeric order, so that'll work.
<stefanlsd> ScottK: thanks.
<persia> stefanlsd: Be sure to be consistent in your patch names.  The application order is dependent on the locale in which the package is built.  While this is usually consistent, there are subtle differences sometimes.
<stefanlsd> persia: yeah thanks, ive seen the diff in UTF8 and POSIX
<\sh> norsetto: launchpadlib is in bzr on 0.2 while in ubuntu is 0.1 so yes...intrepids version now is using still the old httplib2...and the new has to use the new httplib2
<norsetto> \sh: ok, then please add this info to the bug report and prepare an FFe for launchpadlib too
<\sh> norsetto: FFe for launchpadlib needs to be discussed with the launchpadlib guys :) I'll talk to them...and theinfo that the new rel of launchpadlib needs httplib2 is written in the bug report by leonard
<gaspa> someone knows whether changes to autogenerated control files should appear also in debdiff or not??
<norsetto> \sh: btw, opensync-plugin-google-calendar is a pretty popular application, so, please check that its not broken by this change
<\sh> norsetto: I can't test opensync...:(
<\sh> or can I use it with evolution instead of an hotsync device?
<norsetto> \sh: somebody ought to
<azeem> \sh: or just with the plain file plugin
<persia> gaspa: I always include changes in autogenerated control files in debdiffs.  The only thing I exclude is config.sub/configu.guess.
<gaspa> that's ok.
<gaspa> persia: thanks
<RainCT> heya
<stefanlsd> do i keep .in files in my debdiffs ?
<persia> stefanlsd: If you changed them, typically.
<stefanlsd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/45763/  is an example.     its a .in file of debian/control  and it was changed by    update-maintainers
<stefanlsd> guess i should keep it then :)
<persia> stefanlsd: Then you changed it (using a script), so it ought be included.
<stefanlsd> persia: k. thanks. makes sense.
<stefanlsd> what happened between  dapper and feisty.   the e...    ?
<laga> edgy eft
<persia> stefanlsd: It's gone out of support (18 months have passed)
<stefanlsd> heh. yeah. thanks :)
<Arc> hey guys
<Arc> just an update, the community and technical councils have resolved that AGPLv3 licensed software is suitable for main/universe
<Arc> to the earlier conversations here on that subject
<slytherin> Don't we generally rely on Debian Legal team to decide which licenses are Free
<Arc> I'm refering to the Ubuntu Community/Technical councils
<Arc> and yes, I know that.
<persia> slytherin: Not quite.  There are some differences between Ubuntu and Debian.  Most famously, GFDL.
<Arc> Ubuntu isn't part of the Debian project, even though many people are shared
<slytherin> What I was wondering is why was there such a discussion.
<Arc> slytherin: because many MOTU people believed that AGPLv3 licensed packages belong in multiverse
<slytherin> hmm
 * slytherin plans to read it over weekend. :-)
<Arc> the only difference between the GPLv3 and AGPLv3 is section 13.
<wgrant> Arc: Where is this discussion, or at least the announcement of the decision?
<Arc> wgrant: no idea where such announcements are made.  I was just CC'ed on an email from shuttleworth this morning stating that enough time had passed and enough council members had given +1 that the license is clear
<slytherin> persia: I may not be able to attend java meeting. The only update I have is bunch of sync, move to universe and and ffe bugs. Please check MoveToUniverse page for details.
<james_w> should we drop apt-listbugs from the archive? It only displays stuff from Debian, so it confuses users.
<persia> james_w: Or patch it do be appropriate for our envionment.
<james_w> yeah, but that's more work :-)
<Hobbsee> ooh, interesting.
<Hobbsee> that might be easier to use than reportbug.
<james_w> and we don't have versioning information, so it would never be as good
<Hobbsee> james_w: i think the argument will be the same as ditching reportbug.
<james_w> and you get things like  bug 62720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 62720 in update-manager "update-manager seems to hang when waiting for apt-listbugs prompting on the terminal" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62720
<Hobbsee> although, this doesn't send bugs, so will have even less reason to remove it.
<james_w> I ask because of bug 268966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268966 in apt-listbugs "apt-listbugs does not show existing bugs!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268966
<james_w> I can see arguments for wanting to use reportbug on Ubuntu, but not apt-listbugs
 * Hobbsee would suggest that users actually read the long description, before installing things.
<Hobbsee> a package rename might be an idea, too, just to make it more obvious it's debian.
<Hobbsee>  apt-listbugs is a tool which retrieves bug reports from the Debian Bug
<Hobbsee>  Tracking System and lists them.
<Hobbsee> should make it pretty clear that there's no ubuntu stuff there.
<james_w> yeah, that could work
<james_w> I'll mail the list to see if there are any objections
<Hobbsee> james_w: and re> that bug, i'd suggest explaining that only recently has launchpad grown an API, and it's not stable, so there's very little software out there for it, and probably won't be for some time.
<wgrant> And the API requires people to authenticate for even read-only operations.
<Hobbsee> yay, launchpad!
<james_w> also, apt-listchanges should be patched to retrieve from Ubuntu I imagine
<Hobbsee> james_w: when launchpad actually has a stable API, and so doesn't need repeated SRU's every time the lp devs decide to change things, sure.
<persia> It used to do that: not pulling from Ubuntu is a new change for hardy, and exceedingly annoying to those of us who *like* to read changelogs.
<Hobbsee> afaik, that's not the case yet.
<Hobbsee> persia: oh?  were they screenscraping?
<persia> fixing apt-listchanges doesn't even need the LP API: LP changelogs are known broken and wrong (there's a new bug been filed every summer since 2006), but changelogs.ubuntu.com is accurate.
<persia> Hobbsee: No, just pulling from changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> persia: er, are you aware that this discussion is on apt-list*bugs*, not apt-list*changes*?
<persia> update-manager can do this today, on a per-package basis, and presents a nice interface, but I like to read them in a terminal.
<persia> Hobbsee: I was commenting back to :47 <james_w> also, apt-listchanges ...
<Hobbsee> oh, my bad, i misread james_w's latter statement.
<\sh> norsetto: tested it with the opensync-plugin-google-calendar and file-plugin...works like a charm...
<\sh> norsetto: bug #239734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239734 in python-httplib2 "[Freeze Exception] python-httplib2 should be upgraded to 0.4.0" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239734
<norsetto> \sh: perfect! thx
<RainCT> (to whoever didn't like the "index.py" in REVU's URL, now it's gone :P)
<persia> RainCT: Does it still forget which package you're examining when you make a comment?
<norsetto> \sh: if you hadn't pointed out, nobody would have read it ;-)
<RainCT> persia: yes, but I shall have a look at that soon
<\sh> norsetto: damn...I entered an event there (some couple of 12 or 14 HPs servers are delivered today..that's why I wrote that..." and wondered why I didn't remove it...but then it was too late...I just read it again when it was on LP ;)
<huats> norsetto: hey
<huats> how are you ?
<norsetto> huats!
<norsetto> huats: fine as a peach, you?
<huats> great too
<gaspa> peaches are fine?
<directhex> princess peach from mario bros is.
<directhex> even if she always is in another castle
<leleobhz> someone can explain to me the g77 to gfortran transition on ubuntu
<leleobhz> ?
<leleobhz> ImportError: /usr/lib/atlas/libblas.so.3gf: undefined symbol: _gfortran_st_write_done
<RainCT> persia: s/soon/now. Fixed :)
<persia> RainCT: Thank you.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<iulian> Hello bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi iulian
<gaspa> wgrant: perhaps you could be interested in: http://hattory.no-ip.info/issues/edos/
<geser> Hi bddebian
<\sh> james_w: hi...are you planing an UVE for launchpadlib 0.2?
<bddebian> Heya geser
<gaspa> who are the mods of -devel mailing list?
<iulian> gaspa: cjwatson iirc.
<gaspa> iulian: thanks.
<iulian> gaspa: Yes, he is running it.
<iulian> gaspa: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel and scroll down.
<gaspa> yep
<gaspa> contributors are not allowed to wrote on the list.
<iulian> gaspa: Right - "posting moderated for non-developers"
<iulian> Do you have to be a MOTU or a core developer in order to post?
<gaspa> it seems
<jdong> iulian: yes, for ubuntu-devel posting is moderated, -discuss is not
<gaspa> perhaps contributors could be admintted to post, though
 * gaspa feels selfish... :P
<iulian> jdong: Got the idea but if you are a MOTU, you can post, right?
<iulian> Ah
<ScottK-laptop> iulian: Yes.  MOTU are ubuntu-dev so they can post.  Others are also allowed on a case by case basis.
<iulian> ScottK-laptop: Aha, thanks.
<ScottK> norsetto: Would you please ack and approve Bug 269057.  This definitely needs to be done and the sooner the better.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269057 in jockey "FF exception request: switch from guidance-backends to x-kit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269057
<ScottK> norsetto: Nevermind.  It's in Main.
<norsetto> ScottK: isn't that in main?
<ScottK> Sorry.
<slytherin> geser: there?
<norsetto> slytherin: would you mind adding the info required in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess to your FFe?
<slytherin> norsetto: I files a bunch of FFE today. Which one are you talking about?
<norsetto> slytherin: all
<slytherin> norsetto: diffstat and changelog.diff is sufficient right?
<norsetto> slytherin: build and install log also, you have them already in any case I expect
<slytherin> norsetto: No I don't have them ready. But I plan to have them. I am currently updating my pbuilder.
<norsetto> slytherin: no problem, thanks
<geser> slytherin: yes, do you need an other ACK? :)
<slytherin> geser: two syncs. bug #269074 and bug #269066. Please verify carefully. Hopefully they won't turn into FFE.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269074 in cglib2.1 "Please sync cglib2.1 2.1.3.dfsg.2-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269066 in libjrosetta-java "Please sync libjrosetta-java 1.0.1+gpl-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269066
<geser> norsetto: "Increase the upstream version number without changing the actual tarball to get the package uploaded to main." doesn't need a FFe, right?
<norsetto> geser: now I heard them all :-) Doesn't look like it needs an FFe indeed
<geser> slytherin: are the changes to cglib2.1 worth syncing?
<slytherin> geser: I haven't actually checked that. But we will need that version to claim that package can be moved to universe as it has moved to Debian main
<sebner> geser: our problem with r-base is solved ^^
<norsetto> sebner: what problem with r-base?
<sebner> norsetto: r-base-core-sa to be exactly. Well we were discussing aobut a FFe but archive admins synced the actual version. (I filed an older sync request and dholbach ACKed)
<norsetto> sebner: r-base-core-ra you mean?
<geser> slytherin: from the change it doesn't look worth syncing, and I hope that we don't need the sync just for the comment that it moved to Debian main. I already try to get it moved to universe, see bug 267816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267816 in cglib2.1 "Please move to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267816
<sebner> norsetto: yep ah, right
<slytherin> geser: yes I saw that.
<norsetto> sebner: wasn't that about the tmp problem?
<slytherin> geser: you are the one to ack. Whatever you feel is right.
<sebner> norsetto: yes BUT later debian got a new upstream version and the archive admins synced it ( you know they automatically take the newest version available)
<norsetto> sebner: ah yes, hmmm, I don't remember if we do need to rebuild something
<geser> slytherin: IMHO it's not really worth syncing, let's try first without it
<sebner> norsetto: We'll see but for now it seems to be ok
<slytherin> geser: Ok. Anyway, I am working on FFE for javassist which should clear aspectwerkz2 and eventually cglib2.1
<norsetto> sebner: r-cran packages are difficult beasts, we have to be carefull with build order wrt r-base
<sebner> norsetto: I see :\
<Arc> ok to refresh my memory
<Arc> we have a PPA setup now on launchpad, and that can work for the next 6 months
<Arc> the process we should follow then is to put our package(s) up on REVU, since they cannot be included in Debian yet, and then next April if it's included in Jaunty we can request it be backported to 8.04 LTS?
<Arc> is it possible to get a package added to 8.10 universe post-release but before Jaunty?
<laga> depends.
<laga> if it's deemed important enough
<laga> it should be possible to get it into intrepid first and then do a backport
<laga> but it'll only be available to those using the intrepid-backports repo
<Arc> we're nowhere near ready for packaging for intrepid
<Arc> ok.  so our PPA for most people is good enough.
<laga> well, most packages don't need big changes for intrepid, not sure about yours
<Arc> we've never been packaged for Ubuntu
<Arc> our package is a set of Python extension modules
<sebner> DktrKranz: \o/
<DktrKranz> huhu sebner
<CarlFK> what is the policy for .py/c files in a .deb?  as in, they get installed by root, so written with root privs, which won't exist the first time they are run by a user, so the .pyc can't be written to the fs.
<CarlFK> ﻿should they be pre-compiled and the .pyc included in the .deb, should the .py be compiled at install time, or should a .pyc never exist?
<norsetto> CarlFK: no pyc shall be included in a .deb, they shall be compiled and installed when the .deb is installed. For your future reference: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ and http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy
<CarlFK> thanks
<gdfuego> Hey folks.  I was wondering if someone might be able to answer a question on what is covered under "package maintenance" according to the Ubuntu maintenance and life cycle document
<gdfuego> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/benefits/lifecycle
<gdfuego> We have a number of Gutsy desktops at my company, and we were bitten by a rather bad pidgin/xmpp bug before Hardy was released
<gdfuego> the bug was never fixed even though hardy was not yet released, and now it never will be
<RAOF> gdfuego: Do you have the bug number handy?
<gdfuego> The bug in question is 159020.  Pidgin fails to send user passwords to xmpp servers unless "save password" is checked.  You supply a password, and it throws it away
<RAOF> gdfuego: That bug ha status "fixed released" in Hardy.
<gdfuego> Yes, but we're not running Hardy yet.  The life cycle document states that the 6 month releases are provided "# Regular package maintenance until the next regular update or LTS, whichever comes first".  That seems to imply that this should have been fixed in the several months leading up to Hardy's release
<gdfuego> Longer term we need to move to Hardy, but we are going to hit the same type of issue a year into Hardy's life cycle when attention is moved onto the next 6 month or LTS release?
<RAOF> For bugs judged sufficiently serious we'd hope to do an SRU to fix it in previous versions, where possible.
<RAOF> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<norsetto> and that doesn't apply to universe in any case
<RAOF> Pidgin isn't in universe, though.
<norsetto> ah ok, didn't know you were talking about pidgin (why do you talk about pidgin in ubuntu-motu ;-))
<RAOF> And, yes, Universe packages have no guarantees attached, although we certainly want to fix the most egrarious bugs.
<gdfuego> Yeah, I was a bit surprised when #ubuntu suggested coming into here
<RAOF> It wasn't _bad_ advice, but ubuntu-devel may have been better.
<gdfuego> This document was what I was looking for, although it concerns me a little bit
<gdfuego> If the bug had been in Hardy rather than Gutsy, its not clear it would have been fixed in that release either
<RAOF> Indeed, it may not have been, but is more likely to have been.
<RAOF> We _can't_ fix all the bugs in released versions of Ubuntu.  At least, not without introducing regressions/changing behaviour.
<RAOF> The SRU process is meant to be a compromise between "a release should work the same way tomorrow as it did today" and "it'd be nice to fix bugs".
 * norsetto thinks it'd be nice not to have bugs but he is old school
<sebner> norsetto: bugs are overrated :P
<gdfuego> Yeah, I'm a big believer in stable releases with minimal changes myself
<RAOF> It would be nice not to have bugs, yes :P
<gdfuego> The bug in this case is pretty bad, but probably didn't impact too many companies
<gdfuego> I just happened to be in the middle of a corporate xmpp rollout at the time, and we didn't want people storing their passwords in their pidgin config
<RAOF> The bug was marked as 'low' importance, and no one in the bug presented a rationale why it should be higher; for you it obviously was.
<gdfuego> Ok, thanks for the help.  The StableReleaseUpdates document explains a lot
 * norsetto is undecided if he should go to bed or ask sebner to fix a bug
<hdevalence> where is the correct place to request that a program be added into the APT repositories?
<Ampelbein> hdevalence: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<RAOF> Launchpad.net
<norsetto> night all
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> morning
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> Hi dholbach
<fabrice_sp> isn't it a bit early for you also?
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<dholbach> 6:50 here
<fabrice_sp> The same here
<dholbach> I get so excited in the morning because of work with all you guys that I can't go back to sleep ;-)
<fabrice_sp> \o/ dholbach
<porthose> dholback: ping
<dholbach> porthose: I'm "dholbach" :-)
<dholbach> porthose: what can I do for you?
<porthose> during your busy day today
<porthose> would you sponsor an FFe for me?
<dholbach> porthose: is the FFe ACKed already?
<porthose> yes +2
<dholbach> great, bug number?
<porthose> #263405
<dholbach> bug 263405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263405 in ampache "update Ampache-3.4.1 to Ampache-3.4.3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263405
<dholbach> porthose: I saw that in the sponsoring queue for a while and thought "ah yeah, that's emgent's apache-related project - why doesn't he take care of it"..... seems that I'm mistaken (rapache <-> ampache)
<dholbach> I'll take a look at it in a bit
<porthose> k thanks :)
<dholbach> porthose: uploaded
<porthose> dholback: thanks :)
<dholbach> "dholbacH" :-)
<porthose> aaahhh ooppps sorry :-[
<dholbach> don't worry - I just wondered, why you don't use tab-completion there :-)
<porthose> didn't know about it, will have to read more  about it:-[
<dholbach> which IRC client do you use?
<dholbach> typing   "dhol<tab>"    should auto-complete the name for you
<porthose> oohh ok
<porthose> pidwin I think the one that comes with hardy
<dholbach> ah ok
<porthose> hey it's 0100hr here give me a break the brain is dead :)
<dholbach> I wasn't complaining :)
<porthose> Im still brain dead hehe :)
<porthose> dholbach:  thanks and good night :)
<wgrant> dholbach: Do people mispronounce your name like that IRL too?
<dholbach> wgrant: "Holbach" is not very easy for native English speakers
<wgrant> I hope I have it right.
<dholbach> "holback" is pretty common there
<wgrant> Ew.
<dholbach> I don't mind :)
<dholbach> I guess they have more problems with "Sébastien Bacher" :)
<dholbach> everybody says "Sebastian" and doesn't bother to pronounce "Bacher" at all :)
<dholbach> or just "Seb"
<jml> dholbach: isn't there a lot of variation in Germany for pronouncing 'Holbach' though?
<dholbach> jml: there's just two groups of people, some say "Hohlbach" (long o) and others say "Hollbach" (very short o)
<persia> dholbach: Are there not also variations in pronunciation of 'ch': while it's rarely 'k', I'd expect that it would move from the back of the throat through the middle of the mouth, depending on region.
<jml> what about the 'ch'? I've been told that Kölners make it sound like the English "sh"
<dholbach> persia: "Bach" is a pretty common word - it's "brook" in English, so everybody gets it right
<persia> dholbach: Oh, I was sure it was "right", just for different values of "right".  An example from English would be the wide variety of ways to pronounce "creek"
<dholbach> jml: "ch" can be "ç" or in the Köln region a bit more like "ʃ", but also "ʜ" (the throat sound in the "ch" of "Bach")
<dholbach> I hope I got the phonetics right
<dholbach> this is how I pronounce my name: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJzM2LNOtWU :-)
<jml> dholbach: is this a cunning trick to get me to upgrade some packages?
<dholbach> jml: :-)
<jml> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyEl3w7SFK4&feature=related is actually more my speed :)
<dholbach> jml: I should have taken the "MOTU - Getting Started" one.... you're right :)
<dholbach> hehe
<jml> I now have at least three motives for becoming a MOTU, I should really get my act in gear.
<iulian> Good morning.
<pochu> hi all
<pochu> is there anybody from motu-release?
<TheMuso> pochu: Yep.
<pochu> hi TheMuso
<pochu> TheMuso: is it neccessary to write a bug report for every upload saying it's bug fix only, attaching the changelog entry? I thought it wasn't neccessary but it's been pointed to me that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess says that (under the motu-release bug fix only section)
<TheMuso> pochu: I can't remember off hand, I jsut refer to the docs in cases where I am not immediately sure.
<pochu> TheMuso: ok, I'll mail ubuntu-motu@ to clarify it
<Hobbsee> pochu: if you don't, i doubt you'll get caught up regardless.
<pochu> TheMuso: thanks
<persia> pochu: I've always felt that that clause only applied in cases where there was a new upstream version, to confirm, but it's leftovers from when we had an explicit UpstreamVersionFreeze
<pochu> I don't think writing a bug report has any value if I can upload without anybody reviewing it
<pochu> it's just an annoyance
<Hobbsee> pochu: i agree with you, but got overruled.
<norsetto> pochu: if you write it in the changelog entry is enough, bug report is only necessary for things that do not get uploaded directly (like syncs, or sponsoring requests)
<persia> pochu: Filing a bug report for something you're fixing has value for documentation purposes.  It allows one to provide significantly greater verbosity about the issue than one would want to include in debian/changelog
<persia> Note that it's not appopriate in all cases, but can be useful in some.
<pochu> norsetto: I see. in those cases (e.g. sync request) is it necessary to put the upstream changelog diff, or just saying it's a bug fix only release is good enough?
<norsetto> pochu: the more you document the more is obviously better
<persia> pochu: The basic rule of thumb is to provide enough documentation that nobody can complain that you did it wrong later.
<iulian> RainCT: ping
<pochu> persia: that makes sense
<norsetto> pochu: what persia said can also be said in shorter words "CYA", a useful acronym in real-life (tm) too
<pochu> heh
<persia> Well, it's also interesting for changelog readers.  I read changelogs, and I much prefer to see quick snippets, and only read the details if they interest me.
<persia> I don't like the habit of some people pasting all of NEWS into the changelog: it no longer makes narrative sense.
<pochu> I still would like to be able to request syncs or upload new revisions or whatever without having to put a changelog.diff in a bug report, so could we update the policy? :)
<persia> pochu: It's considered best practice to put a debian/changelog diff in a sync request, even when we're not in a freeze.
<persia> For new upstream revisions, it's not hard to copy the content into the description when filing a bug, and you'll want to cover yourself anyway.
<pochu> persia: right, I'm talking about the upstream ChangeLog, sorry
<persia> For most uploads, the debian/changelog is going to get posted to several relevant bugs anyway.
<norsetto> pochu: and don't get yelled at by those nasty archive admins
<pochu> heh, in this case it was a contributor :)
<persia> pochu: I think that belongs in the bug, so I can view it easily without having to download and extract the package if I have questions.
<pochu> but he was backed up by policy, so I can't complain ;)
<persia> pochu: Also, especially because of the hack in CDBS to not ship upstream changelogs, I need to get it somewhere.
<pochu> right
<persia> pochu: So, while I understand you don't want to post it, please do, because I might want to read it.
<persia> (and that's as a *user*, not as a developer)
<pochu> so if consensus is to have it there, I'll try to do it
<persia> I'm not sure it should be in policy: just because I want to read it doesn't mean you shouldn't have a policy debate, but it's at least a use case for having it.
<iulian> git show 5fe08835
<iulian> Ooups
<iulian> Fail
<pochu> mail sent about FFe
<didrocks> hi, I try to find from which package /usr/include/netinet/in.h is installed from
<didrocks> $ dpkg-query -l /usr/include/netinet/in.h give me "no package corresponding to ..."
<didrocks> I don't really see why :)
<torkel> didrocks: dpkg -S /usr/include/netinet/in.h
<didrocks> what's the difference beetween the two commands?
<torkel> didrocks: dpkg-query -l wants a package name not a file in the package
<torkel> s/the/a
<didrocks> yes, I misread the man, sorry :/
<didrocks> thanks a lot torkel, it worked :)
<norsetto> didrocks: you may want to use apt-file if you don't have the package installed
<didrocks> norsetto: apt-file search <file>, isn't it?
<norsetto> didrocks: indeed
<didrocks> norsetto: thanks, very useful :)
<persia> Note that apt-file may be out of date (as Contents.gz isn't updated with everypublisher run), and often doesn't work early in a cycle (as there is yet no Contents.gz).
<nhandler> Is anyone else here receiving an error message when they try and install kdebase-runtime?
<iulian> Wow - octaviz takes ages to build!
<iulian> On my lappy of course, no idea if it takes so much time on other machines.
<nxvl> bash-completion is the package in charge of making all the non-commands completions? or there is another package?
<Hobbsee> nxvl: command-not-found
<persia> nxvl: You'll want to look in all of bash, bash-completions, and command-not-found
<nxvl> what i want is to type 'apt-get inst' then tab and it completes 'install'
<nxvl> is that what those packages are for?
<nxvl> oh!
<persia> nxvl: I think that's in bash-completions, but some completions are in bash directly.  Look at the packages to determine which is correct for apt-get
<nxvl> command-not-found is that awesome magical package that tell me what to install to get that command?
<nxvl> awesome!
 * nxvl HUGS Hobbsee and persia 
 * persia doesn't like command-not-found because it keeps making suggestions for "les" when I'm not sure whether I want ls or less.
<superm1> persia, make an alias in your bashrc for les -> less
<superm1> persia, that's what i did a log time ago for sl
<slytherin> nxvl: bash-completion is the one you are looking for. And many packages install completion logic. ex pbuilder.
<_ruben> superm1: got a question about dkms .. im failing to find out if dkms can be used for distributing binary packages .. all 'docs' ive seen on it, show "build-on-install" .. and i dont want to have to build it on all machines i want a certain 3rd party kmod
<superm1> _ruben, yes you can distribute prebuilt kernel modules with it
<soren> Which package do I file FFe's against when it's about a new package?
<superm1> _ruben, there are options when building to only include the binary or only the source instead of both
<soren> Just file it against "ubuntu"?
<_ruben> superm1: hmm .. must've been missing that then
<_ruben> superm1: which doc/link/whatever do you suggest for getting started with dkms?
<superm1> _ruben, but be wary of shipping with just the binary module, particularly because newer kernel ABI's are added to Ubuntu.
<superm1> _ruben, a combination between the manpage and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/DkmsDriverPackage
<tillux> heya there. is there a way to create a gtk/whatever gui in order to replace an existing ncurse one?
<_ruben> superm1: ah, hadnt checked the man page (shame on me) .. the h.u.c url looks familiar though
<superm1> _ruben, and http://linux.dell.com/git/?p=dkms.git;a=blob;f=debian/HOWTO.Debian;h=532e5b9d996e97d678eddfe807a79a746abcd6ba;hb=HEAD gives a small overview
<superm1> that howto is in the package's /usr/share/doc directory of course
<superm1> but the man page will tell you a lot of options that aren't discussed in other howtos
<superm1> so yeah shame on you :)
<ssaboum> hi everyone
<_ruben> superm1: i'll go hide in shame now :)
<ssaboum> hi rain
<ssaboum> i worked on the branch of revu about email subscription
<ssaboum> if you want to check it out
<norsetto> RainCT ^^
<bddebian> Heya gang
<compengi> hello all. i'm interested in learning how to build dep packages and joining your team. i followed a video guide from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos everything went just fine, untill i was going to run "debuild -S -sa" i received an error debuild: fatal error at line 1247: dpkg-source -b ed-0.9 failed. any ideas?
<directhex> need the complete error log
<directhex> in isolation that doesn't say enough
<compengi> okay. 1 second
<compengi> directhex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46274/
<norsetto> compengi: looks like you have a (editor backup ?) binary file left into debian
<compengi> norsetto, i don't really know what you mean. i was just following the steps as the video showed
<nxvl> has someone see this error before -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46277/
<slytherin> compengi: check if there is any file with extension .swp in debian/ directory
<compengi> norsetto, and in debian there is only those files "changelog  compat  control  copyright  rules"
<norsetto> compengi: how did you edit changelog? The log you showed us show that your have a binary file called debian/.changelog.swp which should't be there
<norsetto> compengi: thats becuase its a dot file, use ls -a to see it
<compengi> norsetto, yeah true. it's there. why was it created?
<norsetto> compengi: how would I know? My guess is that its a backup file but its just a guess
<compengi> norsetto, i see.. and should it be deleted?
<norsetto> compengi: yes
<ykphuah> ﻿after I do apt-get source foopackage, ﻿how do I let apply the debian/patches and do a configure, but stop there, without doing make
<slytherin> ykphuah: depends on what patch system is used. If it is dpatch then inside source do 'dpatch apply all' I am not sure about other patch systems.
<slytherin> ykphuah: You can find out which patch system is being used using command 'what-patch'
<ykphuah> slytherin: it uses quilt, so I have generated a patch of my own... which should be applied after all the patches in debian/
<ykphuah> slytherin: and now I want to test out the patch.
<ykphuah> slytherin: so I just quilt push -a, apply my own patch, then do dpkg-buildpackage?
<asomething> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems#quilt
<slytherin> ykphuah: I don't understand why are you trying to apply patch manually. But yes, quilt push -a should do.
<asomething> ykphuah: with quilt there's a couple extra step
<ykphuah> ok, actually, I fixed one of the bugs/annoyances in network-manager, what I did from beginning is, do "apt-get source network-manager", then "dpkg-buildpackage", this will make sure my source directory is applied with those debian/patches, and configured with the correct flags, and then I start editing the source codes.
<ykphuah> after I edit the source codes, I do make and make install for testing.
<ykphuah> and after I finish doing testing this way, i generated a patch.
<ykphuah> move the path I modified as "new", then I do "apt-get source network-manager" again, move that to "old", then I do quilt push on the "old"
<ykphuah> and do a diff, take out the parts that I changed.
<ykphuah> now I end up with a simple .patch file, which I would like to test.
<ykphuah> I have went thru the URL for PatchSystems before, but I haven't really find a page that tells me how to simplify what I described above.
<ykphuah> Was I doing it totally wrong way?
<ykphuah> i wanted to submit this patch to the launchpad for review.
<slytherin> ykphuah: I am not entirely sure that procedure is correct. I suppose dpkg-buildpackage will deapply all patches once it is done with build.
<ykphuah> so is there a way to ask dpkg-buildpackage stop halfway?
<ykphuah> i assume it does a couple of steps -> patch, configure, make, make install
<ykphuah> is there a way to get it to stop halfway? i have read the man pages but couldn't seem to know how.
<slytherin> ykphuah: What do you exactly want to do? Test your patch right?
<slytherin> ykphuah: I have a doubt that the way you created your patch is right.
<ykphuah> slytherin: i want to learn what's the proper way of creating a patch for reviewing in launchpad.
<slytherin> ykphuah: But I am no expert in quilt so please wait for someone else to answer.
 * slytherin likes dpatch more.
<laga_> quilt is teh awesome IMHO. dpatch is a bit clumsy ;)
<ykphuah> slytherin: well, so dpkg-buildpackage knows to call quilt or dpatch?
<persia> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<laga_> although i should use its patch editing more
<persia> ykphuah: There are a number of different ways to produce patches in the right format.  The link ubottu just provided is probably the best overview.
<slytherin> laga_: quilt is too complex for me.
<persia> In the specific case of network-manager, it's probably best to present your fixes as a bzr branch.
<persia> (this is not typically true, but that package is special)
<laga_> slytherin: i used it for a big patch series of about 150 patches
<laga_> and it was awesome for that :) no packaging task, tho
 * ykphuah goes off to read the two links
<slytherin> ykphuah: Or probably talk directly with asac on #ubuntu-devel to discuss the fix.
<sebner> huhu persia :)
<slytherin> What is the procedure for request upload permission for a specific package?
<persia> slytherin: Apply to the technical board.  It's never yet been approved except in cases where MOTU have access to specific packages in main, or for a single kernel developer.
<slytherin> persia: what is the mailing list of technical board?
<persia> slytherin: technical-board@lists.ubuntu.com
<slytherin> thanks
<ScottK-laptop> brandon|work: Do you still have the new upstream tarballs of endeavour2 and avscan?  Upstream has disappeared and I'll need those to be able to backport clamav from Intrepid to Hardy.
<brandon|work> ScottK-laptop, possibly, my dev computer crashed a couple weeks ago, but I might have them in backups
<brandon|work> if not, I can remake them
<ScottK> brandon|work: That'd be great.  Now that 0.94 is in the Intrepid archive (and in Main) and the libclamav4 -> libclamav5 transition is done, I want to start working on the backport.
<brandon|work> ok, I will get it up by the end of the weekend (sooner if I have the backups)
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<karooga> hi, how do I get someone to review on revu?  does it happen automatically?  or do I need to be patient for someone to take a look after FeatureFreeze?
<geser> karooga: you need to be very patient
<laga_> yeah, unfortunately :/
<karooga> geser: no prob.  Docs online just don't specify if it's of the polling or interrupt variety. :-)
<geser> karooga: do you have an exception to get this package into intrepid? if no, then don't expect much review before the intrepid release
<karooga> geser: no no exception for intrepid.  (Just a first time package / packager...)
<norsetto> geser: how important is it that we do this switch to openjdk-6 for intrepid ?
<geser> norsetto: I don't know if it's a release goal (do we have any for universe?). But openjdk-6 is the default JRE so it would be really nice if the -java package use it (especially when they use the non-free sun-java-* packages now)
<norsetto> geser: sure, I understand its nice, I'm just trying to understand the benefit of allowing this versus the potential of breaking things
<norsetto> geser: is there a need to patch upstream sources for this?
<geser> depends on upstram but afaik no, either it compiles with it or not (if it doesn't compile yet it still build-depends on sun-java-*)
<geser> norsetto: but I'm no java expert, I more a upload bitch for slytherin :) He knows more about java packaging than me.
<norsetto> geser: ok, then please talk with him because I think it would be sensible to only sync with Debian when no new upstream version is involved, and to patch our packages when it is (or, justify properly the FFe, which I don't find is the case for those he raised so far).
<geser> norsetto: will do
<norsetto_> geser: sorry, got disconnected, have I lost anything?
<geser> norsetto_: no, I just wrote that I will talk with slytherin
<norsetto_> geser: ok thx, I really appreciate your help
<Adri2000> norsetto_: hi
<norsetto_> Adri2000: hi there
<Adri2000> norsetto_: regarding your ngircd sru verification, the update fails only if ngircd is not running right?
<norsetto_> Adri2000: indeed, after a reboot for instance
<norsetto_> Adri2000: I must say, I haven't tested if it would work when the daemon is running, but as long as /var/run/ngircd is there it should work
<Adri2000> norsetto: yeah, it works when it is running. that's how I tested
<Adri2000> norsetto: anyway thanks for catching, I'll fix that now
<norsetto> Adri2000: thx to you; btw my patch is just a proposal, you may obviously find something better
<nhandler> Is anyone else here receiving an error message when they try and install kdebase-runtime?
<goshawk> hi
<ScottK> nhandler: #kubuntu-kde4 is probably a better channel for that question.
<goshawk> if someone has free time, can please review this? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=dsss
<nhandler> Thanks ScottK
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-13
<goshawk> if someone has free time, can please review this? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=dsss
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: What is "D" software?
<goshawk> software written in D?
<goshawk> d programming language?
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: So this is a package management system for D software packages?
<goshawk> it's too, but primaly it's a make-like program
<goshawk> for D sources
<goshawk> in d programming language
<goshawk> in projects
<goshawk> you do a dsss.cong
<goshawk> conf
<goshawk> and it acts like a makefile
<goshawk> dsss is needed to start
<goshawk> packaging d packages in the ubuntu world
<goshawk> and
<goshawk> dsss has also the "net module"
<goshawk> that acts like ruby-gems
<goshawk> or python-eggs
<goshawk> so
<goshawk> dsss build:
<goshawk> look to dsss.conf in a source tree
<goshawk> and compile it
<goshawk> dsss net install package:
<goshawk> downloads sources of "package"
<goshawk> and run
<goshawk> dsss build
<goshawk> and dsss install
<ScottK-laptop> You realize that Debian packagers generally view things like Python ez_install or Ruby Gems as fundamentally evil.
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: of course :)
<goshawk> i know
<goshawk> but it's minly used
<goshawk> mainly used
<goshawk> like make
<goshawk> i need it
<goshawk> to package tango library
<goshawk> which probably will be the standard library for D
<goshawk> if not
<goshawk> i've to write a makefile for each D project...
<ScottK-laptop> Right, but instead of doing this in an evil way from the start, can dsss be taught the ways of good from the beginning?
<goshawk> just do not use the net command
<goshawk> and it's a make replacemente
<goshawk> replacement*
<ScottK-laptop> Or at least to notice if something's already installed via the packaging system and use that instead of installing another copy.
<ScottK-laptop> This is what Python ez_install is patched to do in Debian/Ubuntu.
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: ah... it installs in ~/d
<goshawk> by default
<goshawk> not in /usr/bin
<ScottK-laptop> That's something.
<goshawk> if you are not root
<Adri2000> are /etc/init.d/* scripts considered conffiles?
<ScottK-laptop> OK, that's one step up on Ruby Gems at the moment.
<ScottK-laptop> Adri2000: Generally.
<Adri2000> damn :(
<ScottK-laptop> Adri2000: In particular it depends on if they are provided by the package or generated in postinst.
<Adri2000> provided by the package
<ScottK-laptop> Adri2000: Init's are almost always provided and are conffiles.
<ScottK-laptop> conffile then.
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: What if you are root?
<goshawk> if installs in /usb/bin
<goshawk> it*
<goshawk> yep it can be evil
<goshawk> i know
<goshawk> but at the end... is the user that decides
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: At this point we are past where we normally accept new packages for a release.  Personally, I'm not in favor of giving evil an exception.
<ScottK-laptop> How clear is it to the user before the do the install how much stuff is getting drug in from the net?
<Adri2000> ScottK-laptop: the problem I'm having here is that an init script is broken in version n, causing the pre-rm script calling invoke-rc.d stop to fail. I fixed it in version n+1, but when upgrading it won't actually use the new version because it is a conffile (that's my guess)
<ScottK-laptop> Adri2000: Look at man dh_installinit (I think that's it) and there's an option you can tell it what to do on error.
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: it's not clear at all. if you do dsss net install package, it downloads and do dsss build && dsss install.
<ScottK-laptop> I can't remember for sure, but I helped norsetto solve a similar problem a few months ago.  Maybe he remembers.
<goshawk> nothing more
<goshawk> no dependency check
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: So the end user decides, but they don't actually know what they are deciding.
<goshawk> no. they decide the application. and if they have not the source, dsss will download for them. no more
<ScottK-laptop> Ah, it doesn't grab dependencies?
<goshawk> at this stage no
<goshawk> it's not able to for now
<goshawk> this is why
<ScottK-laptop> Are you involved in the upstream development?
<goshawk> it's more like a make-like instead of a ruby-gem-like
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: i think i'll be envolved soon
<goshawk> cuz
<james_w> Adri2000: if version n's pre-rm fails then version n+1's pre-rm gets to try and fix things up.
<james_w> Adri2000: when version n's pre-rm fails version n+1 is not unpacked, so there is no way it could use the new init script.
<goshawk> in upstream that code is frozen from 1 year, and if it will got accepted and people will start using it for a make replacement
<ScottK-laptop> james_w: So each pre-rm uses the old init and both fail.
<james_w> Adri2000: fixing it depends on the exact reason for failure, needs to be done carefully.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: yeah, but the new one can know about the problem, and isn't forced to use the init script
<goshawk> the development will start again i think
<ScottK-laptop> james_w and Adri2000: I think using dh_installinit --error-handler you can solve this problem pretty robustly.
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: I'd encourage you to consider how to make it work nicely with the packaging system and try for Jaunty Jackalope.  I think the chances of an FFe for something like this are very small.
<ScottK-laptop> Unfortunately REVU didn't go very well this cycle.
<PMantis> Hi guys!
<Adri2000> james_w: ok I see, nothing to do with the init script being a conffile
<emet> hey
<goshawk> what is FFe?
<ScottK-laptop> Featre Freeze exception.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: looking at the implementation I think that doing it by hand may lead to less unexpected behaviour, as the error handler has no idea about which situation it is being called in.
<ScottK-laptop> We are past Feature Freeze, so new packages are not accepted currently.
<emet> is the process of becoming a MOTU to introduce yourself on the motu-mentors list?
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: it's ok for me for Jaunty, but what should i do to make it accepted then?
<PMantis> Is postinst configure called for only the initial install,or for dpkg-reconfig too?
<ScottK-laptop> james_w: Generally, that's true, but in this particular case he knows that the old init is buggy.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: so you will have code that could be called when the package gets removed for upgrade to the next version, and it will try and do something that could make things worse
<PMantis> I need an option that is only called on initial install
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: but I would want to see any implementation of the solution, as it will be hard to get right either way
<ScottK-laptop> True.  It's not ideal.  it's a hard spot to get out of.
<james_w> Adri2000: is that enough information for you to be able to work up a fix?
<ScottK-laptop> PMantis: What problem are you trying to solve?
<PMantis> ScottK-laptop: I want my package to call a command from postinst, but ONLY the first time it's installed, not on upgrades, reconfig,etc.
<ScottK-laptop> PMantis: What does this command do?
<PMantis> ScottK-laptop: Make a call to a website to register. It's only useful for my own systems.
<Adri2000> james_w: no, I don't see how I could do that
<ScottK-laptop> Adri2000: I'd suggest dh_installinit --error-handler= with the function it points to being a copy of the new init and stop.
<james_w> Adri2000: First off I would start by reading http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts, it should help you to understand how the various processes work. You are mainly interested in the "upgrade" example at this point.
<ScottK-laptop> PMantis: I'd suggest write a setting in a conffile and check for it's existence.
<PMantis> ScottK-laptop: ok, thanks
<ScottK-laptop> james_w: Since you're the bzr integration guru, can you figure a way it doesn't land in my inbox when you want a branch merged?
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: was that my gnome-control-center request?
<ScottK-laptop> james_w: Yes.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: sorry about that. I don't know if there is a way to unsubscribe the owner from a branch. It's more of a launchpad thing though.
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: excuse me, but what can i do to make my package be in the next version?
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: it won't be a problem soon though hopefully.
<ScottK-laptop> Right.  I'm sure it is, but I was hoping you could be helping them straighten it out.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: I'll talk to them. I'm going to make sure it doesn't happen with real package branches, but it may not be possible to do it for normal branches.
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: Which next?  Intrepid or Jaunty?
<ScottK-laptop> james_w: In the great and glorious future, won't they all be packaging branches?
<goshawk> jaunty
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: if there are any that are a major headache for you then you can try going to the branch page and "Edit subscription preferences".
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: Jaunty
<ScottK-laptop> In any case I think this kind of thing should go to UMS, not core-dev.
<ScottK-laptop> james_w: It's because it's owned by core-dev.  I can't unsubcribe.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: I will send packaging ones manually in the future
<PMantis> Is there a document that shows the order in which everything runs when a package is installed, upgraded.
<PMantis> ?
<ScottK-laptop> james_w: Don't get me wrong, I don't blame you, I think the system is messed up.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: but yes, they should all be packaging branches. It doesn't stop people from pushing to ~ubuntu-core-dev though.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: I understand.
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: Have a solid answer for how dsss plays nice with packages installed via the packaging system and some thoughts on how D packages ought to be packaged
<ScottK-laptop> goshawk: Are you familiar at all with the Debian Python policy?
<ScottK-laptop> Something like that.
<goshawk> no i don't know debian python policy
<goshawk> i'll read it then
<ScottK-laptop> Even if it's not implemented for your initial package, if you have a vision of working within the official package structure that you're working towards, it'd make me a lot more positive about it.
<goshawk> ScottK-laptop: it's already implemented
<goshawk> dsss uses itself to be built like a package
<goshawk> to do so
<goshawk> i did a wrapper
<goshawk> makefile to dsss.conf
<ScottK-laptop> OK, does dpkg know about these?
<goshawk> no debuild just run makefile, and makefile run dsss
<goshawk> like a chain
<ScottK-laptop> The trick is to get the files registered with dpkg so conflicts and such can be managed.
<goshawk> so using this kind of makefile
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
 * ScottK-laptop needs to run and make dinner.
<goshawk> ok ScottK-laptop
<goshawk> thanks for all
<goshawk> see you then :D
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: would you be willing to try something for me? I'm interested in what's currently possible.
<james_w> ScottK-laptop: please go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/gnome-control-center/ubuntu and if there is an "Edit your subscription" link there see what options are on the page it points to
<james_w> however, if there is a link and options, then I don't know if it will control what you get, or what the whole of -core-dev gets.
<james_w> though getting interested parties to subscribe directly would be better.
<ScottK> james_w: It's just ubuntu-core-dev that's subscribed.
<james_w> and there's no edit button?
<ScottK> There's a bug open asking for the ability for individuals to opt out of a particular bug if they want.  I think this wants something similar
<ScottK> There's subscribe yourself and subscribe someone else.
<ScottK> It'd be subscribe/unsubscribe if I had the option to get out.
 * ScottK really goes to make dinner now.
<james_w> well, there's "edit" as well for branch subscriptions, as you can get different levels of notifications, but yes, I agree
<james_w> If you want to help when you have a spare 10 minutes the page I have so far that touches on this is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Requirements/Sponsorship, any comments would be welcome.
<Adri2000> ScottK, james_w: thanks, seems to work using --error-handler
<james_w> Adri2000: would you mind if I take a look at the patch?
<Adri2000> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46455/
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> what was the error in the previous version?
<Adri2000> in the previous version of the init script? --oknodo missing
<james_w> Adri2000: it looks ok to me.
<james_w> Adri2000: however, from the manpage: "The function should be provided in the prerm and postinst scripts"
<james_w> is it a problem that this will be called if there is an error when the init script is called with "start" in the postinst?
<james_w> if it fails to start then there is probably no harm in trying to stop it
<james_w> however, if it fails to start as there is already an instance running then stopping it is probably the wrong thing to do
<james_w> but if it also has --oknodo for the start action then the snippet shouldn't be called.
<Adri2000> james_w: well, there shouldn't be already an instance running. either the package was not installed yet, or it was and then the pre-rm script was run just before
<james_w> Adri2000: yes, but that doesn't mean that there wasn't an instance started in that time
<Adri2000> well, I'll re-check/test and upload tomorrow. I'm far too tired now
<Adri2000> good night/whatever
<james_w> good night
<toabctl> hi all
<toabctl> i have a question: i found some wrong comments in the package screen-resolution-extra and want to fix them.
<toabctl> is it better to fix them in the debian-package (with debdiff at the end) or should i fix the comments directly in the sourcecode of the lp-branch and send a diff to the author?
<toabctl> it's my first time i want to do something like that, so i don't know whats better.
<ScottK> toabctl: It depends a little on the package, but generally debdiff is better.
<toabctl> ScottK, ok. thx
<persia> toabctl: The general rule of thumb is that if you're not already talking with someone who requests a branch, you're probably better off with a debdiff.  That said, in cases where it appears one person does a majority of the changes, and there are significant Ubuntu changes, it can sometimes be helpful to speak with them.
<wgrant> But of course it's always better to fix it upstream first.
<Flannel> Is it possible to pin a version with a specific ubuntu rev? (version-ubuntu1) Does apt stop noticing past the hyphen?
<Elbrus> A package I am packaging gets a lintian warning: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath
<Elbrus> what is the general consensus: should I fix this?
<Elbrus> It is a KDE image viewer called KSquirrel
<Elbrus> apachelogger: ping
<persia> Elbrus: Please fix it unless you *really* need rpath and know exactly why.
<Elbrus> persia: ok, just checking, because the warning said it might be acceptable
<persia> Elbrus: There are exceptional cases in which it's acceptable.  If you're one of those, you'll have to justify it, which means you'll need to learn *exactly* why you need to use rpath.
<persia> The most common example is a misbehaving upstream for something not usually supported on linux (e.g. a ported Windows game with lots of expectations of local dlls, and no ABI tracking), but something like a KDE image viewer is unlikely to fall into that category.  There may be other categories of which I am unaware.
<Elbrus> persia: you know a good place to find the "easiest" way to solve it?
<persia> Elbrus: No.  chrpath is the most common method used, but depending on why th rpath was defined, it may be as simple as changing some build flags.  It definitely requires investigation of the build system and understanding of the relationship between the included libraries.  For many packages, the right solution is to split the package into separate library and application packages.
<Elbrus> persia: I have quiet some lines like >> hardcode_libdir_flag_spec_GCJ='${wl}-rpath,$libdir' << I guess that is where you are talking about (I am not a C of C++ programmer)
<Elbrus> persia: by the way, this package has already a library package (that got in before this package) but got forgotten... (apachelogger is mentoring, but did not reply to my ping)
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: See http://wiki.debian.org/RpathIssue
<persia> Elbrus: See the link provided, but yes, I probably mean something like that
 * persia tends to shy away from rpath
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop,persia: I read that link, but it mentions three ways to solve it, and as I don't know much about rpath I was trying to figure out what would be the best way.
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: The last one (the sed solution) is the one I've seen people have success with, but this in the realm of whatever works.
<persia> Elbrus: They are listed in the order of preference.  Try the first.  If that doesn't work, try the second, and if that also doesn't work, try the third.
<persia> Essentially the third just changes the compiled library, but there's no guarantee that it was built to match the system provided libraries, which means that it can sometimes break things.
<Elbrus> peria,ScottK-laptop: Ok, I will try in the mentioned order. THANKS.
<persia> Aha!  http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2008/01/msg00308.html is hugely enlightening for those experiencing -rpath issues *only* for amd64
<persia> (or ia64 as well, I suppose, but that doesn't tend to be the default environment for most peope)
<Elbrus> persia: following that thread I see a mention of libtool.m4, which is present in my package in admin directory; IIRC apachelogger mentioned that admin directory is shared among KDE developers. So they all expericience the same problem?
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: That's core KDE, not extras.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: you mean the KDE developers, or the admin directory that is shared?
<ScottK-laptop> I mean the admin directory is shared in KDE core packages.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: I should say, developers of KDE related software copy the admin directory around
<ScottK-laptop> Not in KDE extras packages.
<ScottK-laptop> No, that's not I think what he meant.  When KDE core is released, each package has the same admin directory in it.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: I saw that, so should I try to replace/patch my admin directory to use that from kapptemplate
<ScottK-laptop> I didn't say that.
<ScottK-laptop> I don't have an opinion on what you should do.  Randomly copying directories from other packages is though, IMO, an unlikely path to success.
<Elbrus> That is what I thought.
<Elbrus> Ok, I'll just try to fix this here.
<NCommander> Anyone in the mood to sponsor some uploads and/or fixs?
<NCommander> TheMuso: ping?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Is it possible for a non MOTU member to help with merges from debian?
<persia> fabrice_sp: Absolutely.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<fabrice_sp> persia: I know this page, but does it apply also to what you have at http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html ? Because I haven't been able to find references on how it works
<persia> fabrice_sp: MoM is just a tool that tries to perform merges in a semi-automated fashion.  It's certainly not to be considered an authority on how to merge.
<persia> There have been several sessions on merging, and I suspect there's lots of docs in the wiki.  That said, we're not really in a major merge phase right now, more focused on bugfixing (although that includes merges where merges close bugs)
<fabrice_sp> persia: That's right from where I come from (a bug on dependency that is solved in Debian version)
<fabrice_sp> persia: I will switch to another bug, then
<NCommander> persia: is there a way to get MoM to do a merge of a package manually? (it hasn't done goffice-0-6 from Debian, and I'm considering requesting a Feature Freeze Request)
 * NCommander has found another oldlibs that can be safely removed :-)
<persia> NCommander: I'm not sure what you mean.  Do you mean that there is an update in Debian for which MoM has not yet prepared a merge candidate?
<NCommander> persia: yes
<persia> Well, you can complain for a MoM admin to update it, check to see if DaD did it, or just do the merge yourself.
<persia> Generally, at this point in the cycle, I prefer to do merges myself to reduce the chance of introducing an issue with a merge mistake.
<NCommander> DaD?
<persia> dad.dunnewind.net (I think)
<NCommander> persia: well, the diff between the upstream packages is huge
<NCommander> So I'll leave that rdepends on goffice-0-4 in place, and zap it as jaunty opens
<persia> NCommander: All the more reason to be careful.  You don't think MoM and DaD contain actual intelligence, do you?
<persia> It's just an automated three-way merge with conflict markers.
<NCommander> persia: no more than the person who created it :-)
<persia> NCommander: Well, check https://launchpad.net/merge-o-matic to see what it does.  While I think it's creator was smart, I'm not sure it's really that smart.
<NCommander> persia: to clear the rdepends on goffice-0-4, I need to update gnome-chemistry-utils, and to do that, I need to update two of its rdepends
<persia> And to do all that, you ought chat with LaserJock who has been working in Debian SVN to prepare a suitable sync candidate.
<NCommander> persia: on what? gnome-chemistry-utils?
<persia> And the rdepends.
<NCommander> I'll make sure to do that, because then we can remove goffice-0-4 which is one of the older oldlibs that would be nice to zap
 * NCommander is filing bugs in Debian as he goes
<persia> And one more step towards dropping GTK+1.2
<NCommander> I've put on my goals list to kill all oldlibs as possible for jaunty
<iulian> Good morning folks.
<iulian> Does anyone want to ack a sync request for octaviz package?
<iulian> Oh, it's bug #269422.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269422 in octaviz "Please sync octaviz 0.4.7-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269422
 * RAOF grabs it.
<RAOF> iulian: In return, you don't happen to be familiar with our translation infrastructre, are you? :)
<DktrKranz> does anyone familiar with libtool ever seen something like this: http://hattory.no-ip.info/intrepid/result/libpam-heimdal_3.10-2/libpam-heimdal_3.10-2.buildlog ?
<RAOF> I'm not sure that's a libtool issue?
<RAOF> It looks like you're adding autogen.sh in a patch.  Is that right?
<DktrKranz> autogen is added via quilt, yes
<RAOF> Can you pastebin it?
<RAOF> Also, why do you do that rather than simply call the relevent autofoo stuff?
<DktrKranz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/46564/
<DktrKranz> don't know, debian maintainer's choice
<iulian> RAOF: I'm not sure I understand, what do you mean?
<DktrKranz> RAOF, it seems not running libtoolize (from autogen.sh) fixes it
<RAOF> You don't seem to be running automake, either?
<DktrKranz> so it seems
<RAOF> iulian: I mean - gnome-do installs some translations to /usr/share/locale/[lang]/LC_MESSAGES, and this doesn't work.
<RAOF> Hm, dunno.
<RAOF> iulian: When I copy that to locale-langpack/[lang]/LC_MESSAGES it works.
<RAOF> (As in, running LANG=de_DE gnome-do results in various strings being in German)
<iulian> RAOF: Ah, right. Sorry, I have no idea what could be the issue.
<RAOF> iulian: That's fine.  Neither do I :)(
<RAOF> Ah, the speedy compilation of C++...
 * iulian yawns
<iulian> It's 11am and I'm still asleep.
<RAOF> Lies! It's 8pm :P
<iulian> Yikes!
<directhex> sorry, iulian is right
<directhex> OVERRULED
<iulian> Heh
<RAOF> There should be some physical law that prohibits getting sunburt, while wearing sunscreen and a hat, in _spring_.
 * Hobbsee thinks RAOF is right.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: go to work instead.  it solves everything.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Even the most demanding of works can't prevent me emerging into the sunlight at _some_ point!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you expect to get burnt in a couple of minutes?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: No, but I expect that there'll be days where I won't be working.
<iulian> Does anyone of you happen to know how I am supposed to install a python app (two binaries), without having a setup.py file in the source code. Upstream's telling to make install but there is no Makefile.
<iulian> I'm trying to build a package but debian/rules is driving me crazy.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: foolish person.
 * Hobbsee doesn't seem to have them.
<Hobbsee> if uni counts as work, anyway.
<RAOF> iulian: cp fileone.py filetwo.py /usr/bin
<RAOF> ?
<jml> RAOF: get new skin.
<iulian> RAOF: Yay! That's all?
 * iulian tries
<RAOF> iulian: Well, you probably want to rename them so they don't end in .py.
<RAOF> jml: I keep trying to order the psychochromatic skin, but it seems they can't fill their orders at the moment.
<persia> RAOF: If you want a job that doesn't require you to *ever* see the sun, we have them here :)
<RAOF> I'm not sure I'd like to go _that_ far :)
<RAOF> persia: Do you have any understanding of our i18n infrastructure?  Any idea about why https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/do/+bug/256856 happens?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256856 in do "[i18n] Gnome-Do doesn't launch locale file (.mo) in the right directory" [Undecided,New]
<persia> RAOF: I don't :(  Have you tried hunting down a translations channel and asking there?  That's probably the best chance of finding a developer with that knowledge.
<RAOF> Good thinking, that man!
<persia> Other than that, I'd suggest ArneGotje, as I always get pointed to him when I ask questions about localisation.
<iulian> RAOF: It gives me permission denied while copying them to /usr/bin. What am I missing?
<iulian> On the other hand I guess that I need to install them also, not only cp.
<iulian> Well, this is my first time when packaging a python app.
<RAOF> iulian: Actually, I'd use dh_install.  Sorry, the 'cp' was meant as the minimum you'd need to do.
<iulian> Ahh right. Then I create two .install files. Using dh_install it's obsolete, if I'm not wrong.
<RAOF> If you've got two biniary packages, create two install files, yes.
<RAOF> If you've only got one binary package (containing both python scripts), you'll only need one .install file (or, just debian/install)
<RAOF> It's not that using dh_install is obsolete (it's what reads the install files, after all).
<RAOF> But using the install file is often easier to see what's happening, because that's the way most packages do it.
<iulian> RAOF: Indeed, thanks.
<RAOF> The build's now 94% complete.  Yay C++
<persia> Erm.  dh_install *is* the program that reads the .install files.
<RAOF> Right.  I may have mentioned that ;)
<iulian> RAOF: It took me a couple of hours to build.
<persia> Whether to put them in debian/rules or in debian/install is based on what makes the files easiest to read.
<iulian> If a file is linked to another in the source package, is it automatically linked when the package is built or it has to be linked manually in debian/rules?
<mok0> iulian: tar keeps links
<mok0> iulian: but beware if it's an absolute symlink
<persia> dh_link can help if you are having issues.
<handschuh> hi
<handschuh> for revu and ppa uploads, what distribution-name should be used? (unstable or i.e. hardy)
<iulian> persia: Yup, already called.
<iulian> handschuh: intrepid
<handschuh> thanks
<iulian> mok0, persia: You don't have to link it manually if it's already linked in the source package, I mean here it worked fine.
<persia> iulian: Right.  It just depends on how it's linked in the source package.  As mok0 said, tar preserves links.  For some packages you need to manually delete the links and use dh_link.
<iulian> Aha, thanks for telling me.
<handschuh> the lintian-file of my revu-package tells me, that distribution intrepid is unknown
<persia> handschuh: Ignore that.
<handschuh> ok, thought so
<handschuh> an other think i don't understand well is the native-package-with-dash-version-error
<handschuh> does this mean, that i have to include something like 0ubuntu1 in the package-name?
<persia> handschuh: Generally you ought do so.
<handschuh> ok, thanks
<handschuh> I am still getting the native-package-with-dash-version error although the packages name has been changed to 0.4.1-1ubuntu4
<mok0> handschuh: do you have a diff.gz file?
<handschuh> no ... ok thant might be tha point
<handschuh> thanks
<directhex> isn't debian switching to dash?
<handschuh> mok0: isnt the diff.gz generated automatically?
<mok0> Not if the source dir is identical to the orig.tar.gz file
<mok0> handschuh: probably, you have a debian dir in the tarball
<mok0> handschuh: which is what characterizes a native package
<handschuh> mok0: there is no orig.tar.gz (I am the author of the program)
<james_w> directhex: it's a release goal for lenny to make it possible to switch
<james_w> directhex: whether or not they switch after that isn't decided I don't think
<mok0> handschuh: if it's intended only for ubuntu, then it's a native package
<handschuh> mok0: not only for ubuntu, but the sources are especially made to run on ubuntu without changes
<mok0> handschuh: then you should make a distribution tarball w/o debian/
<mok0> handschuh: you are both upstream and packager, those are two different caps
<handschuh> mok0: and then include this as orig.tar.gz - ok, thanks!!
<mok0> handschuh: yep, and the diff.gz will contain  debian/
<iulian> RAOF: Did octaviz build correctly?
<iulian> RAOF: On AMD64 of course.
<slytherin> persia: ping
<persia> slytherin: ?
<slytherin> persia: I am here 10 minutes before time. :-)
<persia> heh :)
<persia> OK.  So, what about 0.28 did you think was worth the upgrade?
<slytherin> I planned to come earlier but no electricity. :-(
<persia> I've looked at the code myself, but I wasn't sufficiently convinced that it needed an FFe to request one.
<persia> No electricity!  What happened?
<slytherin> nothing, usual load shedding on weekends.
<persia> bleh.  You need more local generating capacity.
<directhex> a small nuclear reactor would work
<slytherin> Yes our government knows that for long time. :-P
<slytherin> persia: anyway, back to topic. I don't have any bluetooth adapter. So I can't really test any data transfer. I just tried version from Debian (0.27-1) and it solves at least one bug logged in intrepid.
<persia> directhex: The issue is relying on any given source.  There are 17 nuclear reactors in my city, but a few years ago when there was a concern, and they were shut down for servicing, electricity got *very* expensive.
<persia> slytherin: Which bug?
<slytherin> persia: bug #258738 It is regression.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258738 in bluez-utils "intrepid regression: bluetooth services without name in tab "Services"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258738
<persia> slytherin: You've convinced me :)  Now when I looked most of the Ubuntu patch seemed to have been accepted upstream.  Does that match your findings?
<slytherin> persia: yes that is what I was going to say. The big patch related to hildon seems to have been merged. My idea is that instead of directly updating to 0.28, we merge form Debian at 0.27
<persia> I'd rather go with 0.28 if we're going to upgrade.  The upstream change between 0.27 and 0.28 is only a couple lines of bugfix, upstream provides a clean orig.tar.gz that may be used unmodified, and the debian packaging for 0.27 applies cleanly to 0.28, and 0.28 works.
<slytherin> persia: wow. That is good. Let me just once checked what is the state of patch that was taken from fedora.
<persia> slytherin: OK.
<persia> I also mailed the Debian maintainer about this earlier: no plans to use 0.28 there.  Maybe for early squeeze, but probably a migration to BlueZ 4
<slytherin> persia: checked fedora CVS. They have dropped the sendto patch in 0.28.
<slytherin> 0.27 in fact
<persia> Excellent, so 0.28 includes just about everything from Ubuntu, Debian, and Fedora, and is therefore probably the best combination of available bugfixes.
<persia> Have you already started to prepare the patch?
<iulian> Any ideas what could be wrong here http://paste.ubuntu.com/46618/plain/ ?
<slytherin> persia: No. Since I don't have hardware there was no way I could test whatever I did.
<persia> slytherin: OK.  I've hardware to test audio and data transfer.  I don't have hardware to test keyboards and mice.
<slytherin> persia: That is fine. Can you once get confirmation from someone in mobile team if hildon patch can be dropped. The patch was added for low resolution screens.
<persia> Unfortunately, the hildon patch cannot be dropped.  We're stuck with hildon for another cycle.
<persia> On the other hand, I do have hardware on which I can test both i386 and lpia to see the effects.
<slytherin> persia: is it possible to setup a VM for lpia?
<persia> Certainly.  I run lpia in KVM every day.
<persia> It also runs under qemu, and virtualbox.  I don't know about other environments.
<slytherin> I found a better idea. I can simply check with 800x600 resolution. :-P
<persia> Today's alternate CD was broken though.  You'd probably do best with the MID live image.
<persia> slytherin: Remember that a hildonisation change only happens under hildon-desktop.
<slytherin> persia: any wiki links about how to setup? KVM won't work for me. So I need either qemu or virtualbox instructions.
<Adri2000> anyone of motu-sru around?
<Hobbsee> they're all too intoxicated to come on irc.
<Adri2000> :p
<persia> slytherin: OK.  First, install qemu.  Then, install whatever kqemu-source generates (or wait while I finish looking it up)
<persia> RIght.  Then install kqemu-source.  This should be DKMSified, so it compiles the right kernel modules to accellerate qemu.
<persia> Then, point it at an image with a command line like qemu -hda ubuntu-mid.img -m 512M -monitor stdio
 * slytherin starts with installing qemu.
<persia> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mid/intrepid/20080913.1/ is the latest working lpia image of any sort.  Sorry that the alternate CD is broken :(
<slytherin> no issues.
<geser> slytherin: norsetto asked me how important the change to openjdk-6 is for intrepid. He prefers to make the current source to work with openjdk-6 instead of pulling in new upstream versions.
<geser> slytherin: can you check if javassist needs much patching to work with openjdk-6?
<slytherin> geser: Will check.
<persia> geser: For many applications, the change to openJDK is fairly important, as if it only works with non-free Java, and we're providing free Java by default, it may cause some applications to not work properly.
<persia> That said, it's not necessarily worth pulling new upstream except where required.  Even cherrypicking the API change bits is probably safer.
<slytherin> persia: in case of java application, there is a simple rule that applies to 90% apps. "If it compiles without errors and warning, it will run for infinite future" :-)
<persia> slytherin: Being someone who used to code Java for AS/400 machines, I know that isn't any more true now than it was then.
<persia> That said, if you compile with a JDK targetting a given JRE, it should run on that JRE forever and without problems.
<persia> And there's a good chance it will also work for other things.
<slytherin> yes, that is why I said 90%
<persia> Oh.  I'm having a problem with my margins, and miss some words.  Sorry :)
<persia> slytherin: How is qemu coming?  Are you sure you don't want me to test the lpia bits?
<slytherin> persia: It is still downloading. The connection is slow. :-(
<persia> slytherin: OK.  Let me know if you need anything from this side.
<slytherin> persia: Are you preparing package, or should I do it?
<persia> slytherin: I was hoping you would, as I think that testing with input devices is more important than comms or audio.
<persia> I can prepare if you think that's better.
<slytherin> persia: I don't have anything to test.
<persia> slytherin: You don't have any input devices?
<slytherin> persia: I don't even have bluetooth dingle. I misplaced or lend it to someone about a month back and now can't find it.
<persia> slytherin: OK.  Why do you want to upgrade bluez-gnome then?  Just to fix 258738?
<slytherin> persia: No. Because I was hoping to buy the device on Friday. I didn't find time from office work.
<slytherin> persia: But then if you can wait till tomorrow, I will buy it anyway.
<persia> slytherin: OK.  Do you have input devices if you buy a dongle, or do we need more testers?
<slytherin> persia: I have sony ericsson phone which would work as limited input device.
<persia> slytherin: Hrm.  I think we need someone else.
<persia> Does anyone have a bluetooth keyboard or mouse, and run GNOME on Intrepid?
<slytherin> persia: send mail on bluetooth team mailing list. I am fairly sure you will find someone.
<persia> We have a bluetooth team?  I thought you asked me about it because we didn't have one.
<persia> IF we have a bluetooth team, and they haven't been clamouring for an upgrade, I'm suddenly less sure.
<slytherin> persia: Yes, it was headed by dholbach at some point and then by tollef in hardy cycle. The problem is the team has more users and less developers.
<handschuh> I have a problem creating a watch file: it should fetch something like "package_1.2.3-456.tar.gz" where 1.2.3 is the version and 456 the revision
<persia> handschuh: Do you *really* want to name the upstream tarball like that?  It confuses things.  Can it not be 1.2.3.4.tar.gz?
 * mok0 agrees with persia
<mok0> handschuh: don't use more that (version, release, patchlevel) triplet
<persia> Essentially, an upstream tarball should be something like foo-1.2.3.tar.gz, and then the watch file will change it to foo_1.2.3.orig.tar.gz, and the packaging will have foo_1.2.3-17.dsc
<mok0> s/that/than
<Coper> In harvest if I find a package with fedora patches should there be something done with that package then?
<handschuh> it can be changed to one without the revision
<persia> Coper: The Fedora patches could be reviewed, and you could determine if any of them would be useful to apply.
<persia> IF there are useful patches, applying them is good.
<persia> handschuh: That ought make the watch file easier to write.
<mok0> handschuh: another reason is that you can't include the tarball release field very well in the package versioning
<handschuh> persia: than it should be "http://url.to.the/page/with/links package_(\d+.*)\.tar\.gz" ?
<mok0> It would have to be "foo_1.2.3~456-0ubuntu1" or something like that
<handschuh> mok0: on the tarball, i strip the revision
<persia> handschuh: That looks right to me.  I'd probably use ([\d\.]+), but that's because I don't like using .* in perl.
<mok0> handschuh: good boy
<slytherin> wow, dkms automatically compiled kqemu module and loaded it.
<persia> mok0: One could uversionmangle around that, but yes, it's awkward.
<handschuh> persia: thank you
<persia> slytherin: Excellent.
 * slytherin proceeds with image download
<persia> slytherin: Unless you really want to do this tonight, tomorrow's images (generating in ~11 hours) will be ever so much better.
<persia> There should be a working alternate CD.
<slytherin> persia: I think I can wait. It also late for you. So let's do it tomorrow.
<persia> slytherin: OK. I should be around from something like 11:00 or 12:00 UTC.
<slytherin> persia: Fine. I will be home then.
<slytherin> persia: I will get a package created and uploaded to my or team's ppa sometime tonight. So you can test it if I am not available.
<persia> slytherin.  That sounds like a good plan.  If you happen to find some input testers, that would also be good.  I'll test the hildon environment, comms, and audio when I'm available.
<persia> Probably a good idea to open a bug to start gathering test reports when you have something ready, for review by the release team.
<slytherin> sure.
<handschuh> persia: i have changed the files name to package_1.2.3.tar.gz but still package_([\d\.]+)\.tar\.gz is not beeing recognized
<persia> handschuh: Try changing _ to -
<persia> Also, please paste your watch file.
<handschuh> persia: same result, watchfile: version=3 \n http://code.google.com/p/jaolt/downloads/list jaolt-([\d\.]+)\.tar\.gz
<handschuh> maybe the files have to be in the same directory, as the html-page?
<persia> handschuh: No, it's that "jaolt-([\d\.]+)\.tar.gz" doesn't match "http://jaolt.googlecode.com/files/jaolt_0.4.1.tar.gz"
<persia> You want "http://jaolt.googlecode.com/files/jaolt_([\d\.]+)\.tar\.gz"
<mok0> handschuh: that's not an underscore
<persia> mok0: For upstream, it ideally oughtn't be.
<handschuh> persia: thanks - its works now
<handschuh> mok0: this was just for testing
<persia> Oh, but I used one :)  Oops!
<persia> handschuh: Please change _ to - in my regex.
<handschuh> persia: done
<persia> handschuh: Thanks.  Sorry for mistyping that, and thanks to mok0 for catching me on it.
<bluefoxicy> hmm, the new kernel breaks sound it seems
<slytherin> persia: where are lpia alternate CD images kept?
<persia> slytherin: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/
<persia> The last couple failed, but I know all the right bits got set so that the next one (in ~10 hours) will be generated.
<ma10> anyone knows what's going on with hppa builds? a package has been stuck waiting on default-jdk-builddep for 10 days!
<slytherin> persia: Cool.
<slytherin> persia: and which device do you have by the way for testing?
<persia> ma10: There's a bit of a mess with hppa, and it needs a lot of help to figure out in what order things need to be built.  If you have one, and can fix it, all the other users would surely appreciate it.
<persia> slytherin: I've a Kohjinsha SR
<persia> It's only an A110, not an Atom, but it runs lpia.
<ma10> persia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/3.1.1.0-3ubuntu2/+build/708216  this is stuck, but i think it takes an admin to fix it
<persia> I wouldn't recommend it as a new lpia purchase if you are looking for one: the Atom is a much better chip.
<persia> ma10: No, just someone with give-back permission.  Is default-jdk-builddep published for hppa?
<slytherin> persia: I am not looking for anything right now. Am I right to assume that Dell's mini is of same arch?
<persia> I'm not sure.  I suspect so, but it's not in the shops here yet.
 * Adri2000 is looking for a core-dev
<ma10> persia: mhh that's the problem, it failed to build
<persia> ma10: OK.  And why did it fail to build?
<persia> ma10: Essentially, you'll need to research the tree of build failures until you find one that either should work now, or needs a small patch.  Then, either get the patch applied, or ask for a give-back of the build that should work.
<persia> Once that is built, you can move up the stack until you get to azureus.
<persia> Mind you, I didn't think there was a very good Java stack for hppa, but I'd be happy to be wrong.
<ma10> persia: i'm on it. but what exactly is a give-back?
<persia> ma10: It's term used to indicate that the source package is manually given back to the buildd for another try.
<ma10> oh ok thanks
<persia> If you find a package that *should* build, but didn't because the state of the archive at the time it tried to build wasn't sufficient, a give-back will fix it.
<persia> An example would be the azureus build: once you have the build-dependency fixed, it can be given back, and should work without more changes.
<ma10> and where do i find the list of ppl with that permission?
<persia> ma10: Just ask here if you need something given back in universe, or in #ubuntu-devel if you need something given back in main.  It's a rare time of a rare day that nobody who can do it is watching the channel.
<ma10> persia: ok, i'll go through the build logs
<persia> ma10: Good luck.
<AnAnt> Hello, is Ian Jackson here ?
<azeem> doesn't look like
<james_w> I want to sync a package that isn't in unstable any more (as of yesterday). It didn't migrate to testing either. However the source is still on ftp.debian.org.
<james_w> Can I grab the relevant debdiff and request a sponsor for that, or should I change the version number?
<slytherin> james_w: if the package is not in Debian anymore why should it be in Ubuntu?
<james_w> slytherin: because it fixes a couple of RC bugs
<james_w> however, the Debian maintainer just uploaded a new upstream to unstable
<slytherin> james_w: Oh, I thought the complete package was removed. If you can get a FFE on new upstream version, fine. Otherwise you will have to backport particular fixes to Ubuntu package.
<ma10> persia: i've found the problem, but i'm not sure how to fix it..
<james_w> slytherin: I don't want an FFe, I want the RC bug fixes. I have a Debian package which has all we need, so I don't need to do any work, I just want to know if I can upload it unchanged, i.e. with the same version number and maintainer as it is a "sync", even though it will be done by hand.
<slytherin> james_w: Syncs are never manual.
 * slytherin is out for some time.
<james_w> slytherin: they can be
<ma10> persia: java-common does not build on hppa because there is no default jre defined. build-arch is completely skipped and genchanges complains there's no files list file .
<slytherin> ma10: talk to doko about it.
<ma10> persia: i think the problem is that dh_genchanges is called without dh_gencontrol. but ok we still have no default jre so it's going to be hard to generate stuff like default-jdk
<ma10> slytherin: yes i see him in the changelog. thanks. doko, ping.
<slytherin> ma10: if you check this announcement there is no mention of hppa. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-July/000460.html
<ma10> slytherin: debian/rules in java-common has that exact configuration. so no java for hppa. Not that i care, but no java package will build there. And a failed build means that bugs are not closed etc.
<slytherin> ma10: right. But nothing I can help there. May be default java should point to gcj for now.
<ma10> slytherin: probably, it may be buggy but at least it wouldn't mess up the archives. we'll wait for doko.
<slytherin> ma10: Instead log a bug and attach a debdiff. :-)
<slytherin> ma10: looks like java-gcj-compat-dev is not built for hppa for latest version.
<james_w> hi, anyone from motu-release around?
<james_w> also, anyone willing to test-build a package for me?
<crimsun> james_w: for hardy or intrepid?  dsc?
<james_w> crimsun: intrepid
<crimsun> I'll need to create a chroot, sec.
<james_w> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/solfege/solfege_3.11.3-4.dsc
<james_w> it fails for me, but it feels like it might be something specific to me
<ScottK> james_w: I'm around (from motu-release).
<james_w> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Heya.
<james_w> a user just pointed me to bug 220717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220717 in rungetty "segfault on startup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220717
<james_w> the Debian version is said to fix it, but no-one really knows what the fix is
<james_w> we could sync and hope that it works, but there are a couple of other changes in there
<james_w> I can file an FFe (there's nothing major that I can see), but there's no guarantee of it working.
<james_w> would you advise that I go ahead?
 * ScottK looks at the bug.
<ScottK> james_w: There's no feature changes there, so feel free to ask for sync and seek sponsorship as normal.
<crimsun> james_w: dies with "xvfb-run /usr/bin/python test.py" on intrepid/amd64.
<james_w> crimsun: same as me, thanks
<james_w> I can't get xvfb-run to do anything here, and don't know how to get it to tell me what's wrong
<james_w> I'd request a sync of the package otherwise
<james_w> ScottK: great, thanks
<james_w> is it ok to turn a bug report in to a sync request, or should it be filed separately?
<Elbrus> I am trying to build a package which builddepend on libkexif1-dev and kde-devel, but they depend on different versions of kdelibs-dev, (kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs5-dev)
<Elbrus> in Intrepid and in Debian-testing it is ok
<Elbrus> what should I do, file a bug? where?
<azeem> do you know why it does not depend on kdelibs4-dev directly?
<Elbrus> which one do you mean, my package?
<azeem> Elbrus: the package you try to build
<slytherin> does anyone know how to fix this error - ld: unrecognized option '-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions'
<Elbrus> azeem: upstream said it kde-devel should be installed
<Elbrus> s/it //
<azeem> kde-devel is just a meta-package
<james_w> slytherin: I don't think the linker should receive that option, "-Wl" tells gcc to pass the next bit to the linker.
<Elbrus> azeem: so I am probably fine to depend only on kdelibs4-dev you mean?
<azeem> Elbrus: well, whatever kde development packages you need
<slytherin> james_w: Surprisingly Makefile has no such option.
<james_w> slytherin: I think that might be one of the default compiler flags now
<azeem> slytherin: does the Makefile invoke ld directly?
<slytherin> azeem: yes it does.
<azeem> that'd be the problem then
<james_w> slytherin: it doesn't use $CFLAGS when invoking ld does it?
<slytherin> james_w: no
<azeem> $LDFLAGS?
<slytherin> azeem: it is using LDFLAGS. Any chance LDFLAGS is getting set to something ld didn't expect?
<azeem> 19:20 < james_w> slytherin: I don't think the linker should receive that option, "-Wl" tells gcc to pass the next bit to the linker.
<azeem> I'm not sure LDFLAGS are supposed to be directly passed to the linker
<slytherin> azeem: I will try commenting that part
<Elbrus> azeem: I also should depend on libkonq5-dev (the package needs konq_operations.h), but that also depends on kdelibs5-dev
<ScottK> james_w: I'd edit it into a sync request.  No point in having an extra open bug you have to go back and remember to close later.
<james_w> ScottK: damn, just done the opposite :-)
<james_w> ScottK: I'll make sure it's closed appropriately though
<ScottK> james_w: It's not a big deal.  Either way works.
<ScottK> Elbrus: Is this a KDE3 package or a KDE4 package?
<Elbrus> ScottK: I have seen some comments about the difference, but I have no idea. It does build on hardy though (so I would answer KDE3??)
<ScottK> In Hardy we have both.
<ScottK> If it needs to build-dep on kdelib4-dev and libkonq then it's not going to work in Intrepid.
<ScottK> Intrepid only has the KDE4 version of libkonq.
<ScottK> So you'd need to make it work with kdelibs5-dev and libkonq-dev.
<nellery> what is the intrepid sources.list entry to get the most up to date source?
<Elbrus> ScottK: so I builddepend on a package that would not build in Intrepid: libkexif1-dev, should I file a bug against that package than?
<slytherin> nellery: what entry do you have?
<nellery> slytherin, I'm currently running Hardy
<ScottK> Elbrus: What error did you get?
<slytherin> nellery: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<ma10> slytherin: java-gcj-compat was blocked by gcj-4.3, which is now available. We could give it back and put it as default in java-common.
<nellery> slytherin, thank you
<Elbrus> ScottK: libkonq5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.0.73) but it is not going to be installed
<slytherin> ma10: even gcj-4.3 is not built for hppa. Only gcj-4.3-base
<Elbrus> unmet dependencies
<Elbrus> after apt-get install libkexif1-dev libkonq5-dev (to test)
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: That's on Hardy?
<ma10> slytherin: you're right: "dpkg-genchanges: warning: package gcj-4.3 in control file but not in files list". What a mess.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: no, thats on Intrepid
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: Have you mixed package from Debian in your machine?  According to LP, we never had that version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+publishinghistory
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: mmm... I am using pdebuild to build in Intrepid. Apparently it is now running without complaining (uptil now).
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: OK.  In any case your kdelibs5-dev is very old.  We're on 4:4.1.1 now.
<ScottK-laptop> Figure out why you aren't up to date and fix that first.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: will do that, THANKS
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> howz it all going
<cbx33> do we have a semantic file system yet?
<cbx33> or some way to tag files and folders?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Did you see the updated NMU proposal for php-clamavlib?  I like his better.  What do you think?
<cbx33> oh hey NCommander did you see my reply to your comment on my blog?
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: my kdelibs5-dev is up-to-date (it was just libkonq5-dev that depended on something higher than that source).
<Elbrus>  I still have the problem with dependencies. I put some results at pastebin: my source file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46680/, the end of the building process: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46681/ and the problem with installing libkonq5-dev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46681/
<Elbrus> the last one should be http://paste.ubuntu.com/46683/
<slytherin> is't libc6-dev always installed in a default pbuilder chroot?
<geser> slytherin: yes, it belongs to build-essential
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: It looks like you have a fundamental problem here.  libkonq5-dev is a KDE4 library and libkexif1-dev is still a KDE3 library.  You can't mix them.
<Elbrus> ok, but than libkexif1-dev will become useless in Intrepid??
<Elbrus> should I file a bug? or isn't this a bug?
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: I'm guessing your package is a KDE3 that needs libkonq.  That can't work in Intrepid.  You'll need to get a KDE4 version which probaby can't happen until libkexif1-dev is updated.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: so should I request that?
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: If there's an updated version of libkexif1 available from upstream, then filing a bug asking our package to be updated is reasonable.
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: Currently there are no packages that use libkexif1 in Intrepid.  The one that did in Hardy (showimage) doesn't use it anymore.
<ScottK-laptop> Actually showimg was removed.
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: I'd contact the ksquirrel upstream and ask them if they are working on a KDE4 version.
<slytherin> geser: Can you please take a look at line 298 in source http://paste.ubuntu.com/46687/ and figure out what the problem is? I am getting error - storage size of 'cr' isn't known. This is regarding libmatthew-java
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: libkexif looks pretty dead upstream too.
<geser> slytherin: see comment #3 and #4 in bug 239765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239765 in libmatthew-java "libmatthew-java 0.7.1-1 refuse to build" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239765
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: upstream doesn't have time at the moment for development, so I doubt that.
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: OK.  There is no way to make that work on Intrepid then.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: well, that's a shame of my  work then :(
<ScottK-laptop> Sorry to have bad news for you.
<ScottK-laptop> There is a lot of the KDE 3 world that is going to have to get busy and update or get left behind.
<Elbrus> ScottK-laptop: so the difference in programming is that big. It can not "easily" be converted?
<ScottK-laptop> Elbrus: I think it depends a lot on the application.  There are some conversion tools to make it easier.  I haven't done any myself.
<lfaraone|ffm> Hey, is an application that is GPL but uses non-free artwork acceptable?
<slytherin> lfaraone|ffm: will the app work withut artwork?
<slytherin> without
<lfaraone|ffm> slytherin: Sure, it just would have to be replaced with something non-free.
<lfaraone|ffm> slytherin: If it was not replaced, the compiler would throw an error.
<slytherin> lfaraone|ffm: I think the package should be acceptable in multiverse
<ScottK-laptop> lfaraone|ffm: It depends on how non-free the artwork is.  Is there license to distribute it?
<lfaraone|ffm> ScottK-laptop: "All images included in this package constitute data and are not licensed
<lfaraone|ffm> for you to use under the terms of the GPL. You may not use the images
<lfaraone|ffm> included in this package for any reason without first obtaining permission from
<lfaraone|ffm> "
<lfaraone|ffm> (name not important)
<ScottK> lfaraone|ffm: No, that can't go in the archive.
<ScottK> It needs to have a license that allow redistribution to get into multiverse.
<ScottK> allow/allows
<lfaraone|ffm> ScottK: Ok.
<lfaraone|ffm> ScottK: which means I can replace the art with something free, and it'd be fine.
<ScottK> Yes.
<slytherin> geser: does this debdiff look sane to you - http://paste.ubuntu.com/46702/
<slytherin> does anyone know why latest python package in intrepid wants to install tcl and tk?
<directhex> everyone loves tcl and tk!
<james_w> slytherin: it's apparently a bug that will be fixed in a day or two
<ScottK> slytherin: Python has some U/I tools that use it.
<ScottK> And as james_w says, it's a bug.
<slytherin> wow, didn't know that till date.
<directhex> why would UI tools for one language be written with another? isn't that admitting defeat?
<directhex> especially an ancient inferior cousin
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> seems to be more people here now
<cbx33> do we have a semantic file system available in ubuntu yet?
<crimsun> not that I'm aware.
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> I have like 40-50 CD-Rs
<cbx33> with a tonne of stuff
<cbx33> and I want to copy it all onto my server, but I want to kinda organise it
<crimsun> there are applications that attempt to move away from the FS, but really they're workflow bandaids and not really "semantic file system"s.
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> I don't like trackerd
<cbx33> CPU usage is silly
<cbx33> anything similar
<azeem> beagle
<cbx33> nope
<ScottK> Strigi
<TheMuso> Is anybody using gnome-terminal in intrepid? Is there a way I can easily disable the shortcut keys alt + 1-0 from switching tabs? I could in hardy, but it appears the options for these keys for tabs in intrepid are not available in the shortcut kes window any more.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Up for some FFE ack'ing?
<TheMuso> ScottK: In a little while I'll take a look.
<ScottK> TheMuso: I had a list, but norsetto seems to be working his way through at the moment.  Maybe there will be something left for you ...
<cbx33> ScottK, strigi?
<cbx33> is it any good?
<ScottK-laptop> cbx33: I don't use any of them myself.  It's the KDE ~equivalent to Tackerd.
<cbx33> ahh I see
<cbx33> ScottK-laptop, Ideally I want to tag files
<cbx33> guess I may have to just write one myself
<ScottK-laptop> Dunno what to tell you.
<cbx33> heheh
<azeem> cbx33: "tag files" and "semantic file system" don't appear to be different things
<azeem> eh
<azeem> -don't
<cbx33> azeem, sure
#ubuntu-motu 2008-09-14
<nxvl> back in home again!
<nellery> nxvl, how about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gourmet/+bug/269936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269936 in gourmet "lacks dependency on metakit" [Undecided,New]
<nxvl> perfect
<nxvl> sounds easy enough
<nellery> nxvl, so is this as simple as adding python-metakit to the dependencies?
<nxvl> nellery: yup
<nxvl> and add an entry into the changelog and all that stuff
<nellery> nxvl, should I change the DebianMaintainerField?
<nxvl> yup
<nxvl> for that you can use the update-maintainer script
<nxvl> which is part of the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<nellery> nxvl, I think I've got it
<nellery> should I upload the patch to the report?
<nxvl> yup
<nxvl> nellery: did you know how to generate a debdiff?
<nellery> nxvl, yea, I followed the packaging guide
<nxvl> ok then
<nxvl> upload it please
<nellery> nxvl, done, do you need the link?
<nxvl> yes please
<nellery> nxvl, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gourmet/+bug/269936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269936 in gourmet "lacks dependency on metakit" [Low,In progress]
<nxvl> i need to get use to such a tiny keyboard :S
<nellery> heh, does it compare to the new dell mini 9?
<persia> nxvl: That's why most things have USB plugs now: you can carry a sensibly sized keyboard.
<nxvl> nellery: as i understand it should be a Depend, not a Build-Depend
<nxvl> persia: yeah, and it drives me crazy to have the A and the Q lined
<nxvl> nellery: it's about that size
<nxvl> nellery: maybe exaclty the same size as the inspirion mini
<nellery> nxvl, I could never survive :S
<nellery> changing the dependency now
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> nellery: the build dep are the packages needed to build the package
<nxvl> nellery: that means all the stuff needed to compile them
<nxvl> nellery: and the deps are packages needed to run the application
<nellery> nxvl, ahh I understand
<nxvl> nellery: and the deps are packages needed to run the application? i can upload the first 2 uploads, right?
<nellery> nxvl, sorry, don't understand the question
<persia> nxvl: If the A and Q are vertically aligned, send a nastygram to the manufacturer.  Mention ergonomics, the possibility of repetitive strain, and intended publication of a negative review.
<nellery> nxvl, also, just uploaded new debdiff
<nxvl> nellery: nevermind, it was a keyboard error
<LaserJock> hmm, even my classmate PC has the Q and A shifted
<LaserJock> and external keyboard would still be very nice though
<LaserJock> I might have to pick one up sometime
<persia> Even my 922SH (3.5" screen) has them shifted, and I don't know of anything smaller with normal querty.
<nxvl> well, it's not shifted, is just they are in the same vertical axys
<persia> nxvl: Right.  Which is a design failure :)
<nxvl> exact
<persia> (In this context "shifted" is synonomous with "offset"
<LaserJock> anybody know of a sed/awk line that would remove all extra spaces (i.e. condense multiple spaces to 1) ?
<nxvl> but i've seen worst keyboards
<nellery> nxvl, sure thing... how's the new debdiff?
<persia> LaserJock: s/\s*/\ /
<nxvl> persia: did you remember what was the mentee/sponsorship policy? i can upload his firsts 2 packages, right?
<persia> or 's/[ ]*/ /' won't eat tabs and carriage returns.
<persia> nxvl: Aren't you one of the people responsible for coordinating that policy?
<nxvl> not that i remember
<LaserJock> right now I have s/[ ]  //g
<persia> Aren't you on the Mentoring team?
<persia> LaserJock: And that doesn't work?  Try wrapping it in single quotes.  Won't eat triple-spaces.
<nxvl> well yeah
<nxvl> and now that i remember we were
<persia> nxvl: See.  norsetto sets policy (subject to MOTU oversight), and you guys implement it.  I understand norsetto tends to set policy based on consensus within the team :)
<LaserJock> persia: wrap what part?
<LaserJock> what I have is: sed 's/[ ]*/ /g'
<persia> Anyway, I personally think that it's best practice to for mentors to encourage lots of different sponsors, as it's hard to get endorsements for an application if they only have one upload sponsor.
<persia> LaserJock: The sed construction, to keep the spaces from triggering argument separation in the shell.  I think you've done that.
<nxvl> persia: right, i'm with the head backside up
<nxvl> i hate planes
<LaserJock> hmmpf
<nxvl> well
<nxvl> need to go
<nxvl> nellery: keep fixing packages in that list
<persia> They are very good for getting from one place to another quickly, but there's the side effect of having gotten there too fast :)
<LaserJock> persia: I still get multiple spaces, or perhaps they're tabs
<nxvl> nellery: and ask here if you are in doubt
<nellery> nxvl, ok
<nellery> should i subscribe u-u-s?
<persia> LaserJock: Right.  'Try s/\s*/ /g'
<nxvl> nellery: a lot of people will help you, i'm sure of it
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> need to run
<nxvl> read you later!
<LaserJock> persia: well, that did get rid of all the spaces, but it put spaces in everything that shouldn't have spaces
<persia> LaserJock: It replaces any given set of tabs and spaces with a single space.  Is that not what you wanted?
<LaserJock> persia: I have numbers and "words" in the line
<LaserJock> the line you gave me put spaces between *all* the characters
<LaserJock> do I want + instead of *
<persia> LaserJock: Heh.  Yeah.  Sorry.
<LaserJock> hmm, a + does nothing
 * jml tries s/ +/ /g
<LaserJock> jml: that's not helping me either, I wonder if these are tabs
<jml> LaserJock: s/\s\s*/ /g
<jml> that works for me
<LaserJock> \o/
<LaserJock> works for me too
<jml> LaserJock: glad to hear it.
<wgrant> Wouldnt s/\s+/ /g do the same thing?
<jml> wgrant: it should. I think it's a sed syntax issue.
<wgrant> 1 + 0-or-more seems mean 1-or-more.
<wgrant> Ah.
<jml> wgrant: I grew up on perl regexes, so I tend to assume everything follows that.
<jml> 'info sed' says '\+: As * but matches one or more. It is a GNU extension.'
<wgrant> Ah.
<tacone> s/\s/ /g is probably what you look for
<jml> tacone: that won't condense whitespace, it will only normalise it.
<jml> none of this is getting my paper written!
 * jml aways
<tacone> I badly understood the problem then :)
<wgrant> jml: You can never leave!
<lifeless> jml: paper?
<jml> lifeless: osdc
<lifeless> ah yes
 * jdong hangs head in shame
<RAOF> ?
<jdong> apparently tab picks the wrong bzr branch by default.
<RAOF> When autocompleting a push?
<jdong> RAOF: oh worse, when cd'ing to export a new prevu bugfix to upload.
<jdong> fortunately the other branch was just an invalid flag to dpkg-source
<jdong> problem fixed. everyone quietly look away ;-)
<nhandler> Did we decide that a diffstat was no longer needed for requesting a Freeze Exception?
<cody-somerville> nhandler, It isn't needed.
<nhandler> Thanks cody-somerville.
<ScottK> cody-somerville: Someone who has time (i.e not me) needs to update the wiki.
<cody-somerville> If someone posts a link, I'll update it when I wake up tomorrow
<ScottK> cody-somerville: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<NCommander> jdong: you around?
<jdong> NCommander: sup?
<NCommander> jdong: for ktorrent, it is possible we can backport with an intrepid release, we did that for kdelibs
<NCommander> er, without
<jdong> NCommander: well I've got no objections to it since it'll be overridden by 3.x.x on upgrade to Intrepid anyway; if ScottK is okay with it then I'd say yeah
<ScottK> I'm good with it.
<ScottK> Assuming it works.
<jdong> NCommander: would you be willing to prepare some test packages based on Hardy packaging?
<NCommander> jdong: you want me to roll the ktorrent update then, right?
<NCommander> How are you we going to version it
<jdong> NCommander: I'd go with something like 2.2.7-0ubuntu0~hardy1
<ScottK> jdong: Why not ubuntu1~hardy1
<jdong> ScottK: I'd expect that to imply there's a 0ubuntu1 release at some point in time. but in all practicality I don't think it makes a difference, if ubuntu1 is easier on the eyes then that's good too
<ScottK> ubuntu0 feels wrong.
<jdong> ok, then let's use ubuntu1
<NCommander> jdong: I'm building the 2.2.7 package no
<NCommander> *now
<jdong> great
<nellery> what term would you use in debian/control to recommend a package?
<ScottK> Recommeds:
<RAOF> Or Suggests:, if the package isn't "useful to be installed in all but unusual circumstances".
<ScottK> RAOF: You're watching gnome-do bugs right?
<RAOF> ScottK: Yes.  I'm fairly sure I'm subscribed to them.
<ScottK> So that if there's significant blowback from the new version it gets all patched up?
<RAOF> ScottK: Yes.
<ScottK> Great.
<jdong> mmm.... x264 crack....
<jdong> meh too lazy, too risky...
<ScottK> jdong: BTW, I kept backports updated while you were on Summer break.  You're turn now.
<ScottK> You're/Your
<jdong> ScottK: thanks so much, I'll get back on the ball now :)
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^^ Bug him.
<ScottK> Of course let me know if stuff needs uploaded.
<jdong> will do
<NCommander> wait, bug me for what?
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: No, bug jdong about approving backports.  He's back and I get a break.
<NCommander> ScottK-laptop: jdong is not a core-dev, he can't upload changes ot backports :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: True, but he can ack stuff that doesn't need an upload.
<NCommander> ScottK: There is almost nothing else that doesn't need an ack
<NCommander> :-)
<jdong> NCommander: plus, if I say a source change is okay ScottK is more likely to upload it more quickly :D
<NCommander> jdong: well, I did mark a few triaged, so please attack the backporting queue :-)
<jdong> NCommander: yeah, will do; un-breaking an upstart  machine atm
<NCommander> When I get MOTU, just make me a backporter, it will save you loads of work ;-)
<jdong> well get on it :)
<NCommander> jdong: end of this month :-)
<Aron_> I have one suggestion to nautilus
<Aron_> while the user attempt to open many files one time,we should let the user confirm the action
<Aron_> because opening to many applications one time might not be the user's mind,but only a mistake
<Aron_> such as somebody wants to press Shift key and select many files,but he pressed Enter by mistake,then the system would slow down until the user cancled the programs or the programs finished themselves
<orly_owl> Make a feature request.
<Aron_> how can I do that?
<orly_owl> probably on lynchpad
<Aron_> do you mean launchpad?
<orly_owl> yeah
<Aron_> Okay,let me find if the feature request is exactly there
<orly_owl> I really have no idea.
<Aron_> thank you at all
<emet> hey
<emet> do you pronounce MOTU as "maaa-two" or "mooo-two" or "moe-two", or "em-oh-tee-you"
<StevenK> emet: "Moe-Two"
 * RAOF pronounces it "Moh teuw"
<iulian> RAOF: Thanks for your comment. Just out of curiosity, how long did it take to build?
<RAOF> iulian: a couple of hours.
<iulian> Have anyone seen this before: http://iulian.devzero.co.uk/tmp/AssertionFailed.png ?
<iulian> RAOF: OK
<screenname57648> hello
<screenname57648> what does motu mean?
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<screenname57648> folks, I am sent here 'cos I have a bit of software to release under a modified gpl
<screenname57648> and I guess I've not done this before so I'll need some advice on making it publishable
<wgrant> Isn't the GPL immutable?
<screenname57648> yes, so what?
<wgrant> Releasing something under a mutated version of an immutable license seems unwise.
<screenname57648> not if I call it something different
<screenname57648> If I call it 'custom licence' no-one will complain
<wgrant> Anyway, how does this licensing relate to us?
<soren> ScottK: Thanks for the ack on ec2-init.
 * wgrant waits for the world to end.
<screenname57648> wgrant: you started the discussion on licences
<mok0> wgrant: he's trolling
<wgrant> screenname57648: No, you asked about making software under a modified GPL publishable.
<screenname57648> when are you (pl) going to give me some advice about making a release?
<screenname57648> I SAID I'LL NEED SOME ADVICE ON MAKING  A BIT OF SOFTWARE PUBLISHABLE
<laga_> and how are you going to modify the GPL?
<laga_> OH NOES IT'S TEH CAPS LOCK
<wgrant> mok0: Excellent prediction.
<mok0> wgrant: can we ban him?
<screenname57648> maybe I'll return when people have woken up.
<wgrant> mok0: Not yet, both because nobody present has power and he hasn't done anything particularly nasty.
<wgrant> And he's left.
<mok0> yeah
<geser> wgrant: world end like at http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html ?
<wgrant> geser: Yes, I expected that only something like that could come from the rare agreeability shown above.
<mok0> hehehe very funny
<iulian> OT: Is there any way to change the old passphrase of a gpg key without knowing it but having the secret key?
<iulian> I usually keep my passwd in an encrypted file but somehow I forgot to write it.
<wgrant> iulian: The secret key is encrypted with the passphrase...
<wgrant> That's the entire point of it.
<RAOF> Reading backscroll, I think "If I call it 'custom licence' no-one will complain" might be the most wrong thing I've read today :)
<mok0> RAOF: yup
<iulian> wgrant: Ah, right. Then I think I will keep trying to remember it.
<mok0> iulian: if you forget the passphrase, you're toast
<mok0> Actually, the best thing is to write it down somewhere
<iulian> Tried ~30 combinations and didn't work. I must have been asleep when I created it.
<iulian> mok0: Yes, like I said I have an encrypted file with all my passwords but somehow I forgot to write that passwd when I created the key.
<mok0> ah
<mok0> I actually meant writing it down in a notebook or something
<iulian> Well, I have my old key which I use it to sign packages and all that stuff
<iulian> mok0: No way. My dad will find it and compromise it. :P
<mok0> Ah that's no good... ;-)
<mok0> iulian: so, you store the passphrase in a gpg encrypted file that you need the passphrase to decrypt? :-P
<Tallken> iulian: send an anonymous email to NSA saying you're a terrorist. You'll get a free decryption of your files and nice jail for an undefined amount of time
<Tallken> :P
<iulian> mok0: Nop, I encrypted it with my old key.
<iulian> Tallken: Hehe
<Tallken> :)
<iulian> Yay! That key was created in 2008-08-08, what a coincidence.
<mok0> iulian: In my experience, memory doesn't like being forced
<mok0> iulian: If you get your mind off it, you might remember
<iulian> mok0: Yeah.. that's an idea.
<iulian> Huh, I still don't know how I forgot it.
<mok0> iulian: Your memory cells are saturated with those 30 permutations
<mok0> iulian: you probably decided to make that password different
<iulian> I think I wrote the passphrase in my encrypted file but forgot to backup it when I formatted my hard drive.
<iulian> mok0: Yes, it was different.
<iulian> mok0: Not entirely.
<iulian> Damn! After trying ~50 combinations I finally entered my correct passphrase.
 * iulian dances
<DRebellion> iulian: the system wasn't configure to lock you out before 50 tries?
<iulian> DRebellion: Nop
<DRebellion> \o/
<iulian> DktrKranz: Every time I see you I wonder if your nickname means something because it's pretty hard to keep it in mind. May I ask you what it means?
<iulian> mok0: Remembered my passphrase :-)
<mok0> iulian: good for you!
<iulian> mok0: I mean, I didn't, I just tried, over and over again. I think I entered more than 50 combinations.
<iulian> OK, now let me save it and encrypt the file with my OLD key.
<iulian> But, I don't think I will ever forget it.
 * Hobbsee eyes Screennameguy.
 * iulian looks around
<Hobbsee> silly guy..
<iulian> What does #ubuntu-ops mean from the ban? Is it banned in -ops too?
<iulian> s/it/he or she or whatever/
<Hobbsee> iulian: it's a forward.
<Hobbsee> hopefully, someone will poke me, or someone else who's in here, and there, will deal with it.
<Hobbsee> (and tell the guy that he's only welcome if he's not going to troll)
<iulian> Aha, cool.
<slytherin> persia: there?
<persia> slytherin: Just arriving, a bit late.  Sorry.
<slytherin> persia: No issues. I thought you were gone. I just bought a bluetooth dongle.
<persia> slytherin: How is it working for you?
<slytherin> persia: I am trying to test the input. Not working. Let me try file transfer.
<persia> slytherin: That's not promising.  hardy or intrepid?  I last did a round of intrepid tests abot two weeks before FF, but haven't rechecked, as the versions hadn't changed, or is this with your new merge?
<slytherin> persia: intrepid. No new merge, checking packages from repositories.
<DktrKranz> iulian, it derives from a Disney's character. I don't know if it's known outside of Italy too, though.
<slytherin> persia: I have subscribed you to the bug I mentioned yesterday abuot service names missing. A guy has created updated package for bluez-gnome in his PPA.
<persia> crevette?
<slytherin> persia: Yes
<persia> He mentioned that in #ubuntu-mobile.  The two of you ought be in touch, as I think he has more testing equipment than I.
<slytherin> persia: Even File transfer is not working. I am wondering if the dongle is at fault. :-(
<JustAboutRealJA1> hello
<JustAboutRealJA1> I would like to start packaging up applications to help out
<JustAboutRealJA1> I was wondering if there is a difference between making a diff.gz and just making a newer version of a package
<JustAboutRealJA1> maybe a diff.gz gets installed but the update-manager
<iulian> DktrKranz: Aha, nice. How do you pronounce it? ;)
<DktrKranz> it should be "doctor kranz", but I usually tend to not call myself :)
<iulian> Hehe, now I can keep it in my mind.
<JustAboutRealJA1> ?
<slytherin> JustAboutRealJA1: I don't understand your question
<JustAboutRealJA1> one sec... I read it on the wiki
<coolbhavi> JustAboutRealJA1, diff.gz is used to apply the previous changes in the package to a new upstream version while updating the package I think
<JustAboutRealJA1> ok... so as long as the package has the same name (foobar as opposed to foobar-2) then new versions are installed by update-manager?
<directhex> a debian source package comes in three files. the orig.tar.gz is a tarball of what you would download from an app's site; the diff.gz contains any changes required for packaging (critically, it includes all the package data and makefiles and so on), and a dsc file, which is really just a small index to point to the other files
<coolbhavi> yes
<directhex> a diff.gz is ONLY relevant at source time, and should never be made by hand
<directhex> update-manager will install the most recent versions of any apps you have installed, where those newer versiona are available in any repositories you're tracking
<JustAboutRealJA1> ah
<JustAboutRealJA1> ok
<JustAboutRealJA1> so... you only make a diff.gz so that other people can RE-apply your changes and/or see what the changes were
<directhex> right. it's part of the package building process to generate the file
<JustAboutRealJA1> I'm interested in contributing but my packaging ability is pretty... crappy ;) is packaging 101 the kind of thing I want to go to? or should I just scour the internet for info?
<directhex> there are lots of packaging 101 guides
<coolbhavi> JustAboutRealJA1, Apply changes of the version published in the ubuntu repos in a process to generate the new upstream version of the package
<JustAboutRealJA1> by 'go to' I mean... go to the room on irc
<directhex> the debian new maintainer's guide is one
<directhex> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.en.html covers the ENTIRE process, from start to finish
<coolbhavi> JustAboutRealJA1, Ubuntu Packaging guide is more simpler
<directhex> big surprise ;)
<JustAboutRealJA1> :) I think I'll read the ubuntu one first then, and use the debian guide as a reference if I need more detail
<JustAboutRealJA1> thanks guys
<JustAboutRealJA1> oh wait one more question... is it better to make a package starting with a python egg? or to start with a setup.py?
<slytherin> superm1: ping
<slytherin> persia: any idea why superm1 introduced three new packages in the last upload of bluez-utils?
<persia> slytherin: Nope.
<slytherin> persia: In case you are using intrepid. Can you try file transfer from PC to phone? It is not working for me. Only phone to pc is working
<slytherin> persia: I am tired. going for dinner.
<superm1> slytherin, because all of the plugins were optional and done differently in the new version
<slytherin> superm1: Are you currently testing any of the plugins? Because for me data transfer as well as input is not working. I don't have anything to test audio.
<slytherin> superm1: date transfer from pc to phone. from phone to pc works
<slytherin> superm1: Also can you get any core developer to ack bug #268097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268097 in bluez-utils "Please move bluez plugins to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268097
<superm1> slytherin, archive admin would need to do that, make sure you subscribe ubuntu-archive
<slytherin> superm1: It has to be acked first by a core dev
<superm1> slytherin, i've tested the audio plugin, pairing and data transfer in at least one direction
<slytherin> superm1: which direction?
<superm1> phone to pc i believe
<superm1> slytherin, some phones i've dealt with even on the hardy packages had a hard time though the other way
<slytherin> superm1: I know. But for me it worked on same phone on hardy. Now the sendto dialog shows 'service search failed'. Also for whatevr reason nautilus doesn't identify obex:// protocol.
<slytherin> I hope this is jut me facing all these problems.
<superm1> slytherin, ah.  well i can look into it more this week.  my phone was incapacitated the last two weeks due to being in some water.  it's recovering now, so i'll give it a shot during the week
<slytherin> superm1: Sure. Thanks.
<slytherin> superm1: And please get someone to ack that move to main request. Also you will need to add 'Recommends' to bluez-utils for these plugins.
<superm1> slytherin, perhaps can you upload a debdiff to that bug with adding it to recommends, and then when someone from ubuntu-main-sponsors sees it, they can upload it and this problem will work itself out?
<superm1> that's the ideal workflow anyhow
<superm1> i dont have any more influence over getting a core-dev to do something than you, so sticking to the workflow is the best way
<slytherin> superm1: I doubt my debdiff will be accepted unless the plugins are not in main.
<slytherin> I will try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<superm1> well that's what i'm saying though, it will pre-empt that the plugins need to get moved into main.  although even though the same functionality was in hardy, i suppose a MIR will be necessary too
<superm1> have you ever drafted one?
<slytherin> in my opinion MIR will not be needed as these are just split form same source. Still if someone asks I will have to.
<superm1> yeah that's what i was thinking too, which is why i didn't recommend it initially
<ScottK> In that case it's not required.
<nxvl> nellery: hi! did you managed to fix the bug?
<nellery> nxvl, yes, I finished the one we worked on together, and subscribed u-u-s
<nxvl> nellery: link please
<nxvl> or bug number work too
<nellery> nxvl, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gourmet/+bug/269936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269936 in gourmet "lacks dependency on metakit" [Low,In progress]
<nxvl> thank you
<nellery> nxvl, does it need any changes?
<nxvl> nellery: building and testing
<nxvl> nellery: but as far as i've seen, it's ok
<nellery> nxvl, ok, thanks!
<nxvl> did someone know a page with java applets (like games or whatever)
<nxvl> nellery: ok, the first big issue on starting contributing in the ubuntu community is to find issues to fix, isn't it?
<nellery> yup
<nxvl> nellery: so i will show some source where you can find what is broken to fix it (yes, LP isn't the only resource we have)
<nellery> alright
<nxvl> we have ubuntuwire
<nxvl> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/
<nxvl> which has a lot of resources
<nellery> nxvl, I also attempted bug 269839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269839 in simple-ccsm "missing dependencies" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269839
<nellery> it was another simple missing dependencies one
<nxvl> you can find there ftbfs bugs (http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/) debcheck (http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/) and some interesting stuff
<nxvl> nellery: yup, this is the last one i can upload from you, we're only able to upload 2 packages from our mentees
<nellery> nxvl, ok that's fine
<nxvl> nellery: there is also harvest (http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/) which is a good resource to find easy to fix bugs
<nxvl> which almost all only include packaging and aplying patches
<nxvl> nellery: this information and maybe a little more can be founded on the MOTU ToDo wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO)
<nxvl> nellery: so, take a look, check which one of this resources you like more and ping me to give you your first task
<nellery> nxvl, sure thing!
<nellery> nxvl, I'd like to give ftbfs bug a shot
<nxvl> nellery: sure!
<nxvl> nellery: then, just try to follow that list
<nxvl> this week we will focus on ftbfs
<nxvl> is that ok with you?
<nellery> yup, fine with me
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> then it will be ftbfs
<nxvl> for having track of your progress, please list every bug you work in on your wiki page
<nxvl> you can fin and example of it on mi wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nxvl)
<nxvl> nellery: if you have problems and questions, try to ask here so anyone can help you
<nellery> nxvl, ok
<nxvl> nellery: the idea of the mentoring program is to show you how the ubuntu community in a whole works, so one of the task is to meet the whole community
<nxvl> nellery: if you have hard problems and no one is able to help and i'm not here, mail always works, so don't hesitate to send me an email
<nxvl> including the question, the error outputs and the link to the bug numer
<nxvl> :D
<nellery> ok
<nellery> so is there such thing as a 'bitesize' ftbfs?
<nxvl> not that i know
<nellery> ok, so just pick one out?
<nxvl> but some of them are really easy to fix
<nxvl> yep
<nellery> ok, how about visualboyadvance?
<nellery> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/visualboyadvance
<nxvl> let me check
<nxvl> nellery: did you have any lpia machine on hand?
<nellery> ahh, no I don't
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> then next one
<nellery> how about scala?
<nellery> i386 only
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> the problem on scala is not scala itself
<nxvl> it was a missing build-dep (orange ones are packages waiting for another package)
<nxvl> in this case i will recommend to try the build and if it builds as for a given-back (a rebuild of that package)
<nellery> hmm ok
<nellery> so by build do you mean 'sudo apt-get install scala'?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> for build you need to get the source package (.dsc, .orig.tar.gz and .diff.gz if applies)
<nxvl> the to build the package you will need debuild and if you want to use it pbuilder
<nxvl> so it's build as in generate a .deb
<nellery> ahh ok
<nellery> nxvl, what debuild command do I use?
<nxvl> debuild -S and then pbuilder
<nxvl> or just debuild if you don't want to use pbuilder
<nxvl> but i recommed to use a chroot environmet (such a pbuilder) always
<nellery> nxvl, ok, I will use pbuilder
<nellery> nxvl, hm, I got an error when using debuild -S
<nxvl> paste.ubuntu.com it please
<nellery> ok
<nellery> nxvl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/46935/
<nxvl> nellery: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-September/006958.html
<nxvl> oh
<nxvl> is a gpg error
<nxvl> use debuild with "-us -uc" to skip signing
<nxvl> or -k$KEY where $KEY is you gpg key or you e-mail address
<nellery> nxvl, I get this error when doing it
<nellery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46936/
<nellery> same thing for '-us -uc' and '-k$KEY'
<awesomme> new wad file: http://www.hardstylersunited.dk/index.php
<mok0> nellery, install those packages, you need them to build source pkg
<nellery> mok0, thanks!
<mok0> nellery: unfortunately, there are no provisions for builddepends for src pckgs.
<mok0> nellery: it's needed to complete the clean target
<nellery> ok
<nxvl> nellery: the correct command is "debuild -S -us -uc"
<nellery> nxvl, ooohhh
<nellery> that worked
<nellery> so what command do I run with pbuilder?
<JustAboutRealJA1> hi
<JustAboutRealJA1> is there a difference (is one way better) between packaging a deb starting with a python egg vs just a setup.py?
<JustAboutRealJA1> it seems to me that starting with an egg just means I have to package the whole thing twice
<mok0> setup.py is supported
<mok0> and preferred
<nxvl> nellery: i recommend to use pbuilder-dist, which is part of the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<nxvl> nellery: the you need to create an intrepid chroot, using, "pbuilder-dist intrepid create"
<mok0> ! pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<nxvl> that works too
<mok0> :)
<nellery> where do I run pbuilder-dist?
<nellery> the source folder or the one above
<nxvl> you need to run
<nxvl> pbuilder-dist intrepid file.dsc
<nellery> ok
<nellery> it says 'E: File /home/nick/pbuilder/intrepid-i386-base.tgz does not exist'
<nxvl> that's because you haven't create the chroot yet
<nellery> ooh you do that first?
<mok0> nellery, read the wiki article in the link above. Then come back and ask here
<mok0> if you have problems
<nellery> mok0, ok thanks
<bobbo> hey everyone
 * nxvl waves on bobbo 
<james_w> hey bobbo
<james_w> don't package removal requests need a sponsor if the requester is not able to upload the package?
<nxvl> james_w: huh?
<nxvl> i think it does
<james_w> if I as a non-MOTU want to request the removal of a universe package, do I need a sponsor to ACK the bug before the archive admins are subscribed?
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> at least AFAIK
<james_w> thanks nxvl
<mok0> james_w: what pckg are you referring to?
<nxvl> since non-MOTU's doesn't have enough "proven technical skill" to that by their own
<james_w> I'm referring to bug 269722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269722 in ncurses4.2 "Request for Removal: unneeded oldlibs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269722
<nxvl> skills*
<james_w> NCommander: ^
<NCommander> james_w: ?
<NCommander> oh
<mok0> james_w: u-a-a are already subscribed, though
<NCommander> james_w: I've done removal requests before without them ever being sponsored
<nxvl> mok0: yep, but u-a-a will see it, unsubsribe and reject it
<nxvl> NCommander: you should subscribe u-u-s instead
<james_w> NCommander: well, we may have the wrong idea of the process
<nxvl> NCommander: really
<NCommander> for a removal?
<nxvl> ?
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Never had a problem
<nxvl> mmm
<NCommander> Sponsorship is quite clearly for NEW packages
<james_w> no, it's for more than that
<nxvl> yep
 * NCommander has done both removals in Ubuntu and Debian as a non-DD/non-MOTU
<james_w> maybe the archive admins didn't notice
<nxvl> it's for sync, given-backs, and AFAIK removals
<mok0> The MOTU are responsible for Universe
<nxvl> well
<nxvl> actually i trust NCommander's judge on this, maybe some a-a does the same
<james_w> shall I mail the list about it?
<nxvl> so HE doesn't have problems
<NCommander> So u-u-s has to sign off on a removal request, and then subscribe u-a-a?
<nxvl> but the correct workflow is to ask for sponsorship on this
<NCommander> That kinda seems backwards to me
<nxvl> as for the syncs
<james_w> and perhaps a MOTU would like to ACK this request so there isn't any question over this one.
<nxvl> NCommander: yes, that's how it should work
<james_w> NCommander: why is it backward?
<NCommander> It just seems so
<nxvl> NCommander: you report, subscribe u-u-s, then a sponsor ACK it and subscribe u-a-a
<NCommander> I've never heard of this before
<NCommander> nxvl: can you please ACK this removal request?
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> ok, let me check it
<nxvl> i can't even find it using apt-cache
<nxvl> :S
<Adri2000> NCommander: do you have any bug number where this happened? (an archive admin processed your request while it had not been acked)
<NCommander> I'd have to look it up
<nxvl> actually the MOTU ACK's on this cases is for the a-a to be sure it's a valid request
<Adri2000> NCommander: and it's very easy to understand why the process is that way, it's just that motu are responsible for every change happening to universe/multiverse, being new packages, new versions of packages (manual upload or sync), removals, etc. so if a non-motu wants to do one of these things, he needs a motu ack
<nxvl> therefor, if they review a non ACK'd request it will only be a little more of work, since they need to confirm it and "ACK" as sponsors
<Adri2000> and some for core-dev with main/restricted
<Adri2000> s/some/same/
<nxvl> NCommander: ACK'd
<nxvl> mcasadevall: ACK'd
<NCommander> nxvl: \o/!
<NCommander> Stay around, I'll have more removal requests that need acking
<mok0> Why isn't it listed by apt-cache? Weird
<NCommander> mok0: its only on i386
<mok0> ah
<james_w> NCommander: I can only find bug 269674, which wasn't acted upon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269674 in db1-compat "Request for Removal: unneeded oldlibs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269674
<mok0> Good to get rid of that crud
<NCommander> james_w: I swore I did another one
<NCommander> james_w: Its possible i'm misremembering a Debian removal request
 * NCommander has done quite a few of those for m68k
<azeem> NCommander: that'd be a porter request
<NCommander> james_w: anyway, sorry about the mixup with u-c-s, I recommend that should be fixed on the wiki ;-)
<james_w> "u-c-s"?
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> I fail
<NCommander> :-)
<james_w> u-u-s?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I dunno where the c came from
<james_w> is there somewhere you looked for advice on this?
<NCommander> Removal REquests
<NCommander> Says nothing about needing sponsorship
<james_w> "If you are not an Ubuntu developer use the following process."
<james_w> process -> SponsorshipProcess
<james_w> should be before saying "subscribe archive-admins"
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing Packages updated
<nxvl> btw
<nxvl> james_w: when are you going to request motuship?
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> so can we now killl ncurses4.2 ;-)
<james_w> nxvl: I don't know if I'm ready
<james_w> and I don't know who to ask to advocate me
 * NCommander is applying at the end of september
<nxvl> james_w: your sponsors
<NCommander> nxvl: you going to sponsor me?
<nxvl> NCommander: let me know about that
<nxvl> NCommander: sure i will
<NCommander> Well, I need to wait for UUC to go through
<NCommander> So once that is, it should be around the 20-th
<nxvl> NCommander: i think they forgot about ir
<NCommander> So I'll apply on the 25th
<NCommander> ir?
<nxvl> NCommander: just ping any council member
<NCommander> nxvl: well, I got Ubuntu membership via Kubuntu so now it isn't such a big deal
<NCommander> nxvl: save me some Launchpad evil, who's on the concil?
<james_w> nxvl: I don't know who they are :-)
<nxvl> NCommander: persia, soren, geser, nixternal and dholbach
<nxvl> james_w: heh
<nxvl> james_w: well, count on me
<NCommander> ^- ok MOTU council, hit me!
<nxvl> i've sponsor some of your packages
<james_w> nxvl: thanks :-)
<NCommander> (thanks for the IRC ping :-))
<nxvl> NCommander: i'm sure daniel will announce you u-u-c membership tomorrow
<NCommander> \o/
<micke> Hello everyone. Today i tried to upgrade a package just to learn something from it, but it didnt work out exaktly.. Anybody intrested in pointing me in the right direction?
<mok0> micke: what's your question?
<micke> mok0 → I was following this tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJzM2LNOtWU&feature=user but i tried it on a package that i actually use instead of the one inte the tutorial, and it fail when applying the patches, here is an output from bash http://paste.ubuntu.com/46961/
<mok0> micke: you tried updating to a newer upstream version?
<micke> mok0 → yes
<mok0> micke: you can try removing the patch to plugins/Makefile.in
<mok0> micke: that file is different in the new release so the patch does not work
<micke> mok0 → right, Ill see what I can do
<mok0> ... and plugins/Makefile.am
<mok0> micke: you also need to install te package "dpatch"
<mok0> s/te/the
<micke> mok0 → dpatch is now installed, I'm trying to work out how to remove the patches :-)
<mok0> micke: you are applying the "old" diff.gz to the new sources, right?
<micke> mok0 → yes
<mok0> micke: then just remove the Makefile.in.rej and Makefile.am.rej files, and try building the package
<micke> mok0 → in the plugins directory?
<micke> of the new upstream source?
<mok0> micke: yes. Your best bet is to use upstreams new files
<mok0> micke: The former packager for some reason found it was necessary to patch the build system. Hopefully it is no longer needed
<NCommander> mok0: does motu-science work on packaging gnome-chemistry-utils?
<mok0> NCommander: In principle, yes.
<mok0> It needs to be updated wrt to Firefox
<NCommander> mok0: I wanted to know if anyone was working on updating it, I want to drop goffice-0-4 depends so I can remove that from the archive
<Laney> I was going to, but you are free to do it if you'd like NCommander
 * mok0 never heard of goffice
<NCommander> Laney: was that upgrade it to 0.9.x, or something else
<NCommander> mok0: its a library
<Laney> To do the merge
<mok0> NCommander: and gnome-chemistry-utils depends on it?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> well
<NCommander> To be more specific
<NCommander> it depends on the old 0.4 version
<NCommander> 0.6 is the current
<NCommander> (0.4 is in oldlibs)
<mok0> ah
<mok0> NCommander: so you wanna rebuild againts the new version I guess
<NCommander> Assuming it builds cleanly
<NCommander> 0.9.x of gcu depends on goffice 0.6
<mok0> NCommander: ok, cool
<mok0> NCommander: gcu installs some Firefox plugin, so if you can figure out the new way to install those, please do so
<mok0> NCommander: I couldn't find any docs about that
<NCommander> I went configure.in diving ;-)
<mok0> heh
<mok0> That's a pita
<micke> mok0 → ok, if I just remove the two files i get the same error. So I tried to remove the entry about the patches from geany_0.13-0ubuntu1.diff.gz saving it under a different name and then applying the patches from that file. Then everything seems to work fine untill I try "debuild -S -sa". Then I get more warnings than I can count :-)
<Laney> james_w: nice video
<mok0> micke: uh-uh.
<mok0> micke: I think you are in over your head :-(
<micke> mok0 → I guess so, thanks a million for your help though
<mok0> micke: what package are you working on ?
<micke> mok0 → geany, a nice text editor I like
<mok0> micke: ... trying to update to the latest upstream version?
<mok0> micke: have you checked if it is available in Debian/unstable?
<micke> moko → yes, I'll think I'll try a differnt package for learning puposes though :-)
<micke> on your second question, no
<mok0> micke: if it's just for learning, it's probably better to find an easier one.... without too many patches
<micke> mok0 → Ill do that, thanks again
<mok0> micke: see if you can find one that needs merging.
<mok0> (i.e. has ubuntu changes that needs to be incorporated)
<micke> mok0 → I'll continue tomorrow I think, I've had enought learning for one day :-)
<mok0> micke: here is a list : http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php
<micke> mok= → I'll have a look
<mok0> micke: cool!
<mok0> micke: just come back here and ask
<micke> mok0 → will do! Bye for now
<mok0> bye
<james_w> thanks Laney
<james_w> RainCT: hi, do you plan to merge manpages-de?
<RainCT> james_w: oh, there's already a new version?
<james_w> RainCT: there was an NMU with a fixed copyright file
<RainCT> james_w: Ah, they fixed the problem I reported :). Yea I'll merge it later.
<james_w> RainCT: great, thanks.
<james_w> there's only one bug against the package, forwarding that would be great
<james_w> though the maintainer seems quite inactive on the package
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I'm working on bug 180384, and I wanted to be sure that I have to replace all references to icedove by thunderbird and iceape by seamonkey
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180384 in mozilla-traybiff "Please merge mozilla-traybiff 1.2.3-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180384
<nellery> hi, I'm attempting to upgrade a package, and I got an error when I tried to build it
<nellery> would anybody mind having a quick look
<nellery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/46991/
<fabrice_sp> nellery: Patch 01_nofork doesn't apply cleanly
<nellery> fabrice_sp, how do I fix that?
<mok0> nellery: you need to figure out what the patch does, and if that action is still necessary
<fabrice_sp> nellery: you have to open the patch, and correct it according to the actual content of the file it's patching
<Syntux> Good day
<compengi> when is the intrepid's package freeze?
<nellery> compengi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Syntux> compengi, it's when developers stops working on new packages or introducing new features; and only focus on the development release.
<mok0> compengi: it was 28. aug
<compengi> Syntux, i know what package freeze is. i was just asking for the freeze date. it's 28. Aug as mok0 said. thanks :)
<Syntux> my bad :-)
<Syntux> anyway it's movie time now :-) bbl
<compengi> anyone here used to package pidgin?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-07
<RainCT> funkyHat: Maybe you'll find something here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<funkyHat> Thanks RainCT :)
<ScottK> funkyHat: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ is another place to look.
<dholbach> good morning
<Ryan52> dholbach: you sponsored my upload?
<dholbach> Ryan52: yes :)
 * Ryan52 was slightly confused by that
<Ryan52> well thanks :)
<dholbach> no worries :)
<SkyNetMaster> morning :) I'm trying to create deb file of gcc compiled for specific mcu arch. but cant figure out couple of things
<SkyNetMaster> how can I point from rules to specific make file?
<SkyNetMaster> is there a way to just make packge of existing obj files?
<AnAnt> iulian: Hello, I thought Ubuntu was in feature freeze ?
<iulian> AnAnt: You're right.
<AnAnt> iulian: doesn't that mean that FFe was needed ?
<iulian> AnAnt: You're talking about gw6c?
<iulian> AnAnt: It doesn't need a FFe.
<AnAnt> iulian: well, what I mean is. when should I ask for FFe and when not to ?
<iulian> AnAnt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<lool> Is there an email alias for MOTU release folks?
<iulian> No.
<lool> Ok thanks
<lool> Do they use ubuntu-release or ubuntu-motu mainly?
<lool> I'm not sub-ed to -release
<Hobbsee> lool: i'd be surprised if motu-release@lists.ubuntu.com doesn't work
<lool> Oh I missed that one; thanks
<iulian> lool: Yea, we usually use ubuntu-motu.
<lool> Actually I think I'll just use a bug as the wiki page documents our case as typical of a bug anyway
 * lool goes unsubscribing from ubuntu-release@ again
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/425547
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425547 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Moblin Remix: Merging ~moblin PPA packages into karmic" [Undecided,New]
<andv> dholbach, hi
<andv> dholbach, are you sure the versioning used in gnome-web-photo is right?
<andv> dholbach, I wanted to ping asac about it (as it's written in the bug report)
<andv> I was assigned to do that but looks like the package got uploaded already
<asac> andv: check with rail
<asac> i think he wanted to fix things
<andv> asac, I wanted you to review the patch
<andv> asac, plus versioning
<asac> i cannot review anything if you dont give bug ids
<asac> ;)
<andv> asac, too late, it's uploaded already before I could give you the ID today
<andv> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/423822
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423822 in gnome-web-photo "Take screenshot from web does not work." [Medium,Fix released]
<jetienne> q. i got a given file on my disk, how can i know from which package it come from ?
<asac> andv: looks fine. i talked to ryan about that before
<asac> he did it
<Flannel> jetienne: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<andv> asac, is versioning ok?
<andv> asac, new version looks like 0.8-0ubuntu2 and the previous was 0.8-0ubuntu1.ffox35
<andv> asac, does that matter?
<jetienne> Flannel: thanks
<asac> andv: thats ok
<andv> asac, perfect then
<asac> andv: the .ffox35 version was just done because there were no real changes over ubuntu1
<andv> asac, I pinged you yesterday night about it but you were off
<andv> ;)
<andv> so wanted to ping you this morning but found out the upload was done already
<dholbach> andv: the versioning is no big deal
<andv> dholbach, asac was the previous upload so I assigned that to me to talk with him
<andv> dholbach, but anyway np
<dholbach> andv: rather the versioing was a bit uncommon before :)
<dholbach> but thanks for taking a look at it
<andv> dholbach, yeah
<andv> dholbach, I wanted to ask about that strange versioning e.g if we had to keep it or not
<dholbach> it's "solved" now :)
<andv> dholbach, I just hope gnome-web-photo works fine now
<asac> well. i just approved a "sync" ... didnt i?
<andv> asac, a sync? bug id?
<asac> i already approved it
<asac> in #ubuntu-devel is the bug id
<asac> oh
<asac> it was something else
<asac> so nevermind ;)
<andv> xD
<dholbach> andv: hum, it just crashed now (gnome-web-photo)
<dholbach> I'm filing the bug now
<andv> dholbach, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/423822 this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423822 in gnome-web-photo "Take screenshot from web does not work." [Medium,Fix released]
<andv> dholbach, damn was old one
<andv> dholbach, yeah, no one submitted a bug report yet
<andv> feel free to open
<andv> dholbach, let me download it
<andv> dholbach, so I can try to reproduce it
<dholbach> ok
<andv> dholbach, crash at startup?
<dholbach> andv: gnome-web-photo -m thumbnail http://web.de web.png
<andv> apt-getting it
<andv> dholbach, I get a cannot load shared lib
<andv> dholbach, using gnome-web-photo.real as --help suggests
<dholbach> andv: which version do you have installed?
<andv> latest
<andv> dholbach, 0.8-0ubuntu2, it should be the latest made
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> weird
<andv> dholbach, gnome-web-photo.real: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<andv> you don't get it?
<dholbach> andv: nope
<andv> dholbach, did you build the package yourself? or did you download it from LP?
<dholbach> from LP
<andv> same
<andv> dholbach, did you run gnome-web-photo.real
<dholbach> I have xulrunner-1.9{,.1}{,-gnome-support} installed
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> the wrapper
<andv> dholbach, gnome-web-photo itself works
<andv> dholbach, .real not
<andv> dholbach, but the --help  suggests the use of .real
<dholbach> erm, that should be fixed then
<andv> dholbach, Usage: gnome-web-photo.real [--mode=photo|thumbnail|print] [...]
<dholbach> ask asac about it
<andv> asac, why gnome-web-photo --help is wrong?
<asac> .real is not supposed to work
<asac> thats a bug
<andv> asac, then the --help is completely wrong
<asac> yes
<andv> and suggests the user to use a command that won't work
<asac> it probably used $0 to print the command
<asac> yeah. would be great to fix
<asac> check with ryan if you dont know how :)
<andv> I gonna tell him to fix it
<andv> dholbach, did you post a bug for the crash?
<andv> dholbach, using the command you gave me makes gnome-web-photo to get stuck
<dholbach> hrm
<user_> hi out there
<slytherin> user_: hi
<user_> I need some help configuring LDAP and Radiu on Ubuntu LTSP
<user_> can you help me
<user_> Here is my situation
<slytherin> user_: This is not the user support channel. Either try #ubuntu or see if you can find information on http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<user_> thank a lot
<loic-m_> Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/405783 need a FFE?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 405783 in desmume "Sync desmume 0.9.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Laney> depends whats in the new release
<loic-m_> a few new features, but most of it is a lot of bug fixes
<geser> check upstream changelog
<geser> if there are new features then a FFe is needed
<slytherin> I have a question regarding FFE. If a debian/ubuntu revision of a package introduces new binary packages (-doc), will it need FFE?
<loic-m_> Laney, geser, thanks. I'll fill a FFE
<geser> loic-m_: don't open a new bug for it, but turn the sync request into one (add the missing parts)
<geser> that way all info will stay in one place
<loic-m_> thanks, that's what I was planning to do, sorry I wasn't clear
<slytherin> Can anyone help me debug a particular problem with nautilus-sendto build?
<geser> I can try
<geser> slytherin: what problems do you have with the nautilus-sendto build?
<slytherin> geser: for some reason the empathy plugin is not getting built. The build deps are correct.
<slytherin> geser: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31435636/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.nautilus-sendto_1.1.7-0ubuntu2~ppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<geser> I'm looking at it already
<geser> looks like a missing dependency on libcanberra-gtk-dev in libempathy-gtk-dev: Package 'libcanberra-gtk', required by 'libempathy-gtk', not found
<slytherin> Can that cause a failure in pkg-config check for libempathy-gtk-dev?
<geser> yes
<slytherin> hmm, let me check if adding libcanberra-gtk-dev to nautilus-sendto build-dep list fixes the problem.
<geser> configure: ** empathy plugin enabled
<geser> but the right fix is to fix libempathy-gtk-dev
<geser> to add the missing dependency
<slytherin> yes, I will file a bug tonight.
<geser> will file one as I've currently the needed info at hand anyways
<slytherin> Ok. Thanks.
<geser> slytherin: bug #425692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425692 in empathy "libempathy-gtk-dev is missing a dependency on libcanberra-gtk-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425692
<walterl> hi
<walterl> how do i create a karmic pbuilder setup on jaunty?
<Laney> using pbuilder-dist is easiest
<walterl> Laney: thanks
<slytherin> walterl: change value of DISTRIBUTION in pbuilderrc. You will also need to change the name of base.tar.gz.
<slytherin> walterl: more details here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<slytherin> geser: subscribed.
<walterl> slytherin: thanks :)
<blackxored> slytherin, hi
<slytherin> blackxored: hi
<blackxored> slytherin, sorry to say I had no time for swt-gtk this weekend, but since the issue is minor, I'll check probably tonight
<slytherin> blackxored: No issues. If you do please let me know. I have done the merge but actually not uploaded it.
<blackxored> slytherin, sure I will, it builds on ubuntu fine, doesn't it. My concerns are on ppc
<slytherin> blackxored: ppc should not be a problem my logic was fulproof. :-)
<blackxored> slytherin, sure it was, who said ;)
<slytherin> anyway, I will check on powerpc before merge/sync.
<blackxored> slytherin, exactly my point
<blackxored> slytherin, back to work, tonight I'll push some eclipse changes, and fix AWT_LIB_PATH
<slytherin> sure.
<blackxored> slytherin, glad to here azureus 4.2.0.8-1 got accepted on karmic ;)
<slytherin> geser: you forgot to subscribe the main-sponsors team to that bug.
<geser> thought about that, but as empathy is in ~ubuntu-desktop bzr, someone need to sponsor it who can also commit there
<slytherin> hmm, maybe dholbach can
<geser> slytherin: seb128 took already care of it
<slytherin> :-)
<zooko> Good morning, folks!  (UTC-6)
<funkyHat> Good afternoon, zooko
<zooko> iulian: I invoked your name on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/421802 .  Are you still planning to upload Tahoe-LAFS?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 421802 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception: Tahoe-LAFS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iulian> zooko: Sure.  Are all dependencies in Karmic?
<zooko> iulian: yes, except pycryptopp is still only in the Karmic queue.
<iulian> zooko: Hm, does Tahoe-LAFS depend on pycryptopp?
<zooko> Yes.
<zooko> Here is the ticket to sync pycryptopp from Debian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/289431
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 289431 in debian "Please sync python-pycryptopp from debian unstable" [Unknown,Fix released]
<blackxored> hello
<blackxored> someone working on rubygems? there's this hobo gem (for rails development) that won't install with <= 1.3.2
<blackxored> if that isn't the case is ok if I update it???
<ScottK> You can put together a package and file for an FFe.  For something like rubygems it would likely be approved.
<ScottK> blackxored: We've got 1.3.5 in karmic already.
<blackxored> ScottK, oh right missed it ;) sorry
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anybody here using autossh ?
<DWonderly> Question... from what I gather from the wiki page you guys make offical ubuntu packages either from debian or from source?
<pochu> always from source, but the source may come from Debian
<pochu> i.e. everything is rebuilt in Ubuntu, binaries are not imported from Debian
<DWonderly> Okay... I've been wanting to get involved and I was on the Doc team but, most of the time I have to work on stuff is offline. This sounds like something I could do offline and still contribute
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Would you please have another look at the split up of packages in lekhonee?  I took a brief look at it in the New queue and it looks to me like there might be stuff in -kde that needs to be in -common.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, sure I'll take a look at it. But, in fact, upstream was the one who told me which where the common files. I'll talk to him again though.
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: I didn't try to run it, so I may be wrong, thanks for double checking.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, no prob :)
<joumetal> does bug424385 need anything more? it would be very nice to have new flashrom in karmic.
<fabrice_sp> bug #424385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424385 in flashrom "[karmic] Please sync flashrom 0.9.1+r706-1 from Debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424385
<fabrice_sp> joumetal, no. Only a second ack from some from the Motu Release  team
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, Is the folder Chotha being installed into usr/share/pyshared your concern?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: IIRC, yes.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, ok. The Chotha folder actually contains the specific files for KDE, though I'll check if that folder can be installed in other folder without breaking the app, because IIRC it did break it.
<dhillon-v101> hi everyone I need some help with packaging
<maxb> dhillon-v101: It will help if you try to be a bit more specific about what you need help with
<dhillon-v101> maxb: great so can you tell me what to write in the rules file if I want to package some wallpapers
<dhillon-v101> in a ppa
<maxb> I'm not familiar with wallpapers, but I assume they are just files.
<dhillon-v101> maxb: yah :-D
<dhillon-v101> so what should I write
<maxb> I would be inclined to pick an existing wallpaper installed on my computer, ask dpkg what package it is in (dpkg -S filename) and look at that source package, initially
<dhillon-v101> can you name any because I don't know any of those
<maxb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling may also be a useful primer
<Lutin> hyperair: ubuntu-wallpapers (apt-cache search wallpapers
<Lutin> err. dhillon-v101 : ^
<hyperair> Lutin: what?
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> haha
<Lutin> hyperair: sorry :)
<hyperair> np np =)
<dhillon-v101> hi how are you
<hyperair> umm was that addressed to me? O_o
<dhillon-v101> yah
<hyperair> eh i'm fine thanks
<dhillon-v101> I forgot to put your name in the front
<dhillon-v101> alright so I got a bunch of stuff on the terminal what now
<hyperair> there's always a bunch of stuff in the terminal
<dhillon-v101> alright so I did sudo apt-get source kdewallpapers
<dhillon-v101> will that work
<Lutin> dhillon-v101: if what you're interested in is packaging, what you want to grab is the source package. that will show you how the package is made
<dhillon-v101> so I did put the right command
<Lutin> oops sorry, I misread you.
<Lutin> looks like I really should get some sleep. 'night
<dhillon-v101> Lutin: looks like MOTU works too much :P
<quidnunc> What is the command that compares version numbers again?
<hyperair> dpkg --compare i think
<hyperair> compare-versions
<quidnunc> hyperair: thanks
<c_korn> is there a command to know when the apt-get update cache has been called the last time ?
<maxb> I guess you could check the update-manager source to see how it does it
<DWonderly> I know in the update manager it states how long it's been since last update... It caches somewhere
<c_korn> maxb: good idea. this answers my question: $ ls -la /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-success-stamp
<quentusrex> Anyone know the best way to have launchpad ppa build for multiple releases?
<quentusrex> so that I can upload only one package, and have it build for multiple releases?
<ScottK> #launchpad is the channel for Launchpad PPA support.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-08
<chrisccoulson> anyone from motu-release about? i was going to update gnome-user-share to the latest upstream version - i don't think it needs a FFe as it looks like a bug fix release, but i wouldn't mind a second opinion before i go ahead and upload
<chrisccoulson> a summary of the changes is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/266903/
<Laney> looks alright to me [not in motu-release]
<chrisccoulson> Laney - thanks, yeah, i thought it looks ok too
<chrisccoulson> just wanted to make sure:)
<Laney> I think you should use your discretion and go for it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll do that then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<nicklas_> yo
<nicklas_> http://imagebin.org/62937
<showard> Hello, I have a question:
<showard> 'm trying to use pdebuild to build a package, but it fails claiming "Unmet build dependencies"
<showard> I thought pbuilder will get the dependencies?
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, Ok. Confirmed, the "Chotha" folder that was getting installed into "usr/share/pyshared" on the lekhonee-kde package is indeed a folder that contains the KDE frontend. If it gets installed in other directory, such as /usr/share/chotha/Chotha, lekhonee will fail to initialize
<directhex> showard, yes, it will
<directhex> showard, unless it cannot, i.e. the dependencies are not available from the repositories that your pbiolder is trying to use
<chrisccoulson> showard - it's possible some of your build-depends are not installable
<chrisccoulson> directhex beat me to it;)
<directhex> it's touch being this awesome :|
<directhex> tough
<showard> (sorry for interrupting!) my .pbuilderrc includes main, universe, multiverse - i'll double check (hi chris! you've fixed someof my bugs i've triaged, thanks!)
<directhex> showard, perhaps you're making version requests which aren't in the distro in question, or asking for packages which aren't in it?
<chrisccoulson> it could also be that some of the build-depends have broken dependencies themselves
<showard> i'm actually just trying to do a package that is already in the repos (k3dsurf) in karmic - so it must be a local config problem
<nicklas_> anyone knows if latest warsow will be in next ubuntu repos?
<min> Hi, I wanted to look into a possible ALSA regression in Karmic.  It's Intel HD Audio "00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]"  no longer has ALSA controls for Analog Loopback.
<chrisccoulson> nicklas_ - it depends on what changed since the last version (we are in feature-freeze now), and if someone is interested in working on the update
<nicklas_> well, i have posted it on launchpad, but apperantly it was also posted, and there is alot of changes, wanna see the changelog?
<nicklas_> chrisccoulson, http://static.warsow.net/release/changelog.txt
<chrisccoulson> nicklas_ - i just found the bug report
<nicklas_> see, lots of changes :-)
<nicklas_> oh ok :-)
<chrisccoulson> that will need to follow this procedure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<directhex> who do i need to bribe to get a new package into karmic?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Thanks for checking.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, no prob :).
<min> I didn't find a bug report on HD Audio in launchpad, has anyone experienced similar in A5?
<nicklas_> chrisccoulson, well, alot of people play the game
<chrisccoulson> directhex - if it's a financial bribe you're offering, then you're welcome to bribe me (although, i can't actually help you get your new package in to karmic, but i will still take a bribe!) ;)
<chrisccoulson> nicklas_ - that's probably not a good justification for updating it
<chrisccoulson> that means more users to complain when something regresses
<nicklas_> chrisccoulson, hmm
<crimsun> min: to what are you referring?
<nicklas_> chrisccoulson, well, what are good reasons?
<min> Let me repost.
<min> Hi, I wanted to look into a possible ALSA regression in Karmic.  It's Intel HD Audio "00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]"  no longer has ALSA controls for Analog Loopback.
<chrisccoulson> nicklas_ - i've no idea, i've never played the game before
<nicklas_> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<crimsun> min: this channel is the wrong one; please use #ubuntu-bugs. Also, you want to use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base".
<min> @crimsun Ok, thanks
<crimsun> min: if you work quickly, just let me know the bug number in -bugs, please.
<chrisccoulson> but good reasons are that it fixes annoying / long-standing bugs that users expect fixed, adds features with significant benefits which outweigh the risk of potential regressions etc
<chrisccoulson> also, it is good if you've already tested it to say it works properly too
<nicklas_> quake live time
<min> @crimsun Ok, will do.
<directhex> nicklas_, \o/
<directhex> nicklas_, i am amused that quake live works best on ubuntu compared to windows/mac
<nicklas_> directhex, it does yeah :-) most games do
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try playing this game?
<nicklas_> chrisccoulson, wich one?
<directhex> chrisccoulson, just hit www.quakelive.com
<directhex> (from firefox. boo, browser sniffing)
<chrisccoulson> cool, looks like something i could play at work!
<chrisccoulson> make the time go a bit quicker
<directhex> yeah, but you need to expense a decent mouse now
<directhex> the crappy HP i have is no good :/
<directhex> need to expense a $150 razer mamba somehow
<chrisccoulson> i'll see if i can get our IT department to buy me one. i'll pretend i need it for some precision CAD work or something
<directhex> and a low-friction gamer mouse mat. i recommend the razer destructor
<chrisccoulson> i don't think they'll agree to buy me one though!
<directhex> or wifey has a steelseries of some kind
<directhex> s&s i think
<chrisccoulson> cool! i haven't got any gaming gear here
<chrisccoulson> but i do have a 800GTX which is completely wasted at the moment
<directhex> i spent many a year scoffing, but a nice surface makes a huge difference - and whilst you can always kludge something to use as a mouse mat, it's easier just to buy a decent gamer-grade one which has a huge surface area with an immaculate low-friction surface
<directhex> oh, lulz. i wonder how well gnome would cope with the Razer Naga, a 17-button mouse
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how even i would cope with a 17-button mouse
<chrisccoulson> you could almost use it as a keyboard ;)
<directhex> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-naga
<chrisccoulson> that looks nice!
<chrisccoulson> anyway, bed time for me now
<chrisccoulson> i'm up again in 4 hours
<micahg> is it too late to remove epiphany-gecko from karmic?
<ScottK> micahg: Why do you want to remove it?
<micahg> it's EOL upstream
<micahg> 2.26.3 was the last release
<micahg> epiphany is now webkit based for 2.28
<ScottK> micahg: epiphany-browser is still 2.26 in Karmic.
<ScottK> So it'd be premature in any case.
<micahg> epiphany-webkit will be 2.28
<LaserJock> evening all
<ScottK> We don't have it yet, so the question doesn't come up.
<ScottK> Good evening LaserJock.
<micahg> epiphany-webkit is  at 2.27.92
<ScottK> micahg: epiphany-browser is not.
<micahg> that's because it's orphaned upstream :)
<ScottK> micahg: What is the ultimate source package for Epiphany?
<micahg> well
<micahg> I was wondering about that
<ScottK> Keep in mind, I'm a KDE guy, so I know about zip about this.
<micahg> in intrepid everything was in epiphany-browser(gecko and webkit)
<micahg> in jaunty webkit was dropped
<micahg> in karmic, now they are split
<ScottK> micahg: Then I'd suggest talk to someone in #ubuntu-desktop about the plan for them.
<micahg> ok
<ScottK> In general it's not to late to remove obsolete packages.
<micahg> great, thanks, do you know the best hours to find someone in there?
<ScottK> Normal European working day.
<micahg> ok, great, I'll check in about 4.5 hours :)
<LaserJock> so when discussing "reviews" as in a review team or IRC channel, are we talking any kind of review (patches, REVU, sponsored uploads) or a specific kind?
<ScottK> Dunno LaserJock.  To me the mail sounded like what we normally do here.
<LaserJock> will this channel go away with the archive reorganization?
 * LaserJock wonders if perhaps that could be part of it
<ScottK> If so, then that ought to be explained.
<ScottK> LaserJock: I don't think ghettoizing code reviews is a good idea.
<LaserJock> ScottK: right, I'm just wondering if MOTU doesn't exist per se where things we do here would then be done
<ScottK> LaserJock: I know we do all that kind of stuff for KDE relate packages on #kubuntu-devel.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Also, I don't think MOTU not existing is a done deal.
<superm1> ScottK, i dont have any of the hardware to try to debug the PPC ia64 or sparc FTBFS
<superm1> those source packages are already on the newer versions, as are the i386 and amd64 builds
<ScottK> superm1: Remind me of the topic?
<superm1> ScottK, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libraw1394-8
<ScottK> Ah.
<superm1> sorry, i've been out of town all weekend, just catching up :)
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> superm1: OK.  Since it's just ports archs, unless perhaps TheMuso or NCommander have a suggestion, we'll have to let it be, I guess.
<ScottK> Thanks for looking.
<superm1> ScottK, okay.  kirkland offered to look at PPC whenever he gets a chance as he's got some PPC hardware he can debug with, but that's whenever he gets some free time i guess
<ScottK> Right.  Good to know.
<TheMuso> ScottK: re libraw1394, if I have time tonight, I'll take a peak, but atm I'm rather busy, so it may be at least tomorrow before I get to it.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Thanks.  It's pretty much down to ports stuff for NBS.
<TheMuso> right
<dholbach> good morning
<RoAkSoAx> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> how's it going ?
<dholbach> good good - I'm slowly waking up
<dholbach> what about you?
<RoAkSoAx> I'm pretty good, a little tired but couldn't sleep so I'm just here doing nothing xD
<dholbach> :-)
<RoAkSoAx> well I'm off now.
<RoAkSoAx> night all
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, do think it's worth filling a FFE for bug #283213. No MOTU has looked at that merge request in more than one month (and merge request for new package from Debian Multimedia scares everybody)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283213 in openmovieeditor "Please merge gmerlin-avdecoder 1.0.0-0.2 from Debian Multimedia (Stable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283213
<dholbach> do you think it's worth or don't you think?
<fabrice_sp> I'd really like to have latest version of Openmovieeditor in KArmic, but without this package, it's not possible
<fabrice_sp> I already have it in my ppa (including latest version of Openmovieeditor)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll take a look
<dholbach> gmerlin-avdec was updated to 1.0.1-0.0 afaics
<fabrice_sp> arghh
<fabrice_sp> I'll have a look this afternoon then (to update the debdiff and fill the FFe)
<fabrice_sp> thanks
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> I guess the patch is still fine
<dholbach> hum, maybe it isn't :)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: bug updated
<fabrice_sp> dholbach, ok. I'll check this afternoon then. Thanks!
<dholbach> rock on!
<slytherin> If I am rewriting the debian/rules file for a package, is it ok to assign a copyright to it? I am not the original packager.
<AnAnt> Hello, there's a package 'tablelist' that was only in Ubuntu, now it is in Debian, should a sync request be done, or shall this wait for karmic+1 ?
<AnAnt> no merge is needed, since the Debian package is based on Ubuntu's package
<slytherin> I need to run xvfb during the build so that the doc generation process in the package can take screenshots. Can anyone help me with this?
<kklimonda> anyone using bzr builder who could help me? I'm trying to nest packaging branch but I get package/debian/debian/ instead of package/debian/ in result.
<ScottK> AnAnt: If there is no technical benifit to getting the Debian version of the package in, I'd wait until Karmic +1 for the sync.
<slytherin> Can anyone help me with xvfb?
<AnAnt> ScottK: no technical benefit, my point is to make contributors in Ubuntu aware that it is already in Debian now to avoid duplication of work in the future
<ScottK> AnAnt: At this point I think it's better to avoid unneeded change and wait for Karmic +1
<AnAnt> slytherin: won't that need a running X ?
<slytherin> AnAnt: Does it? I thought the whole point of xvfb was to behave like X in memory without X.
<AnAnt> slytherin: seems that you're right
<slytherin> From manpage - Xvfb  is  an X server that can run on machines with no display hardware and no physical input devices.  It emulates a dumb framebuffer using virtual memory.
<AnAnt> slytherin: does the package build process run xvfb ?
<slytherin> It does not, but I can handle that in debian/rules.
<AnAnt> ok, I'm trying in a pbuilder env. now
<AnAnt> hmm, what package has the fixed font ?
<slytherin> No idea.
<geser> AnAnt: this should be xfonts-base
<slytherin> My main concern is that even doing a normal build (just usual configure & make) the screenshots that get generated are a bit ugly. They have a black background - http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/2536/aboutdialog.png
<AnAnt> slytherin: the issue is the black background or also that there is no window decorations ?
<AnAnt> slytherin: what is the command to get a screenshot btw ?
<slytherin> for now black background. window border is minor. This screenshot will be shown in java API docs of the package.
<slytherin> AnAnt: The way I am trying it is - Xvfb :1 & and then DISPLAY=":1" make doc.
<AnAnt> slytherin: did you try: xvfb-run make doc
<slytherin> let me try
<AnAnt> or even xvfb-run -a make doc
<slytherin> what is -a?
<slytherin> AnAnt: same result for most screenshot. For others it is uglier because there is not text in the screenshot (probably because it did not find correct fonts).
<slytherin> I think for now I will skip the screenshots.
<AnAnt> you'll have to depend on the packages for those fonts
<AnAnt> and maybe specify font path using -s -fp <font path>
<slytherin> too much trouble at this point of time. I want to quickly get this package in Debian and then FFE in Ubuntu.
<AnAnt> slytherin: as for black background, do you want it white ?
<AnAnt> slytherin: -wr                    create root window with white background
<slytherin> No. I don't want that background at all. The API docs HTML looks ugly because of those screenshots.
<slytherin> AnAnt: from where are you reading all these options?
<AnAnt> slytherin: well,  why doesn't the build script just take a screenshot of a window instead the whole screen ?
<AnAnt> slytherin: Xvfb --help
<AnAnt> slytherin: man page of Xvfb is poor
<slytherin> AnAnt: That is question for upstream. I will ask them.
<TheMuso> ScottK: hrm I don't know what the problem with libraw1394 is... It built fine on powerpc at least
<TheMuso> ScottK: Or did I totally miss what you were talking about earlier?
<ScottK> TheMuso: The problem was some of the rdepends for the old NBS version.
<ScottK> TheMuso: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libraw1394-8 specifically mythvideo.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Oh ok, I'll look tomorrow then.
<slytherin> Is there any way to find out all the packages that provide x-window-manager alternative?
<ahasenack> slytherin: "smart query --provides=x-window-manager" works for me. There may be an apt-like command to run too, but I don't know it
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: you could grep /var/lib/apt/lists/* for "^Provides: x-window-manager"
<slytherin> I am sure apt-cache has some option or I can at least user grep-dctrl.
<geser> an approximation would be "apt-cache search x-window-manager"
<sistpoty|work> oh, apt-cache showpkg x-window-manager seems to do the trick
<slytherin> geser: sistpoty|work: used grep-dctrl.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<superm1> sistpoty|work, you pinged me about something with ffmpeg and mythexport.  can you file a bug with the details?
<superm1> or is there one already in place?
 * sistpoty|work checks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> superm1: doesn't seem to be in place yet... basically it's just changing the depends/recommends against libavcodec-unstripped-52 to libavcodec-extra-52 (or anything else ffmpeg related that has -unstripped- should be -extra- now)
<superm1> sistpoty|work, ok, i'll let rhpot know
<sistpoty|work> thanks superm1
<superm1> sistpoty|work, in the future for this kind of stuff, try to file bugs though if you can as that was Really far back in my scrollback, it's a good thing I saw it :)
<sistpoty|work> superm1: sure thing... getting the last bits of ffmpeg transition sorted is still on my todo-list :( (need to send a mail out -motu asap about that)
<dobey> anyone on the backports team can help me get a package into {hardy,jaunty}-backports?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> anyone have used autossh ?
<kaushal> since its available in ubuntu
<kaushal> !autossh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autossh
<micahg> !info autossh
<ubottu> autossh (source: autossh): Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4b-1 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 112 kB
<slytherin> TheMuso: Now that linux is built on all ports arch, I guess a version bump is needed for linux-ports-meta. :-)
<nicklas_> hey, anyone knows the difference between nexuiz-linux-x86_64-glx and nexuiz-linux-x86_64-sdl ???
<directhex> one uses glx, one uses sdl?
<nicklas_> well, which one gives the best performance then? both works
<slytherin> hyperair: the latest remuco version has an adapter for exile as well. But I don't see an remuco-exile package.
<hyperair> slytherin: i didn't add it because it requires an exaile that didn't exist at that time.
<slytherin> oh, ok
<hyperair> slytherin: i'll add it this weekend
<hyperair> required*
<slytherin> hyperair: meanwhile do you plan to file FFE in ubuntu?
<hyperair> for remuco?
<slytherin> yes
<hyperair> i can't think of a good enough reason to actually
<slytherin> I thought the version contained quite few bug fixes and features.
<hyperair> slytherin: it seems that exaile 3 hasn't entered debian, nor ubuntu yet. i won't add that package then.
<hyperair> slytherin: features yes, bugfixes no
<hyperair> http://pastebin.com/f5e078da2
<slangasek> quadrispro: please note the most recent changelog entry in the karmic version of kismet
<slytherin> ahh, most features are in client.
<hyperair> indeed =\
<slytherin> hyperair: But then ubuntu does not have client package. So users will need to download client manually.
<hyperair> yes, that is true.
<hyperair> but is that enough reason for a FFe?
<hyperair> also, it seems that the wrong tarball was uploaded for remuco and hence has .jar's in it.
<hyperair> maybe i should +dfsg it..
<quadrispro> slangasek: yes, I saw that, but... -> http://home.alessiotreglia.com/karmic/pool/kismet_2008-05-R1-4ubuntu1/kismet_2008-05-R1-4ubuntu1.buildlog
<slytherin> hyperair: good enough reason according to me for FFE. And +1 for dfsg.
<hyperair> slytherin: okay then. i'll go do all that over the weekend
 * hyperair has a busy week
<slangasek> quadrispro: I'm not disputing that it's /possible/ to make kismet build in spite of the present eglibc/gcc-4.4 build, but the change you're making there is /wrong/ and will cause the package to FTBFS again when the root bug is fixed
<quadrispro> ah, ok slangasek
<quadrispro> sorry
<darkjackaho> hi there what is motu?
<superm1> !motu | darkjackaho
<ubottu> darkjackaho: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<darkjackaho> superm1: thanks a lot
<darkjackaho> very quickly
<desrt> hi
<mruiz> hi all
<desrt> if i want to add a patch that modifies a Makefile.am to a package then how do i get the makefile.in/makefile to be regenerated?
<sebner> desrt: running configure
<desrt> ./configure generates the makefile from the .in, not the .a
<desrt> +m
<sebner> desrt: makefile gets generated from both IIRC
<desrt> automake generates makefile.in from makefile.am
<desrt> you need to see that automake gets rerun somehow if you chage makefile.am
<desrt> i'm wondering how to make sure that happens
<sebner> desrt: you usually have to run autoreconf
<sebner> desrt: after patching that kind of stuff
<desrt> right.  that's exactly what i'm asking
<desrt> what's the best way to do that from the rules?
<ahe> what exactly is meant by "Non-native packages must have verifiable cryptographic path to upstream source" criteria for new packages?
<ahe> do i just need to put a sig from the upstream author somewhere into the package (and where should this be)?
<sebner> desrt: are you using dh7 or cdbs?
<desrt> i don't know.  maybe neither :)
<sebner> desrt: I do only know with dh7 sorry
<desrt> neither, it seems
<nicklas_> hello, i installed some games, and did a reboot, when the desktop was about to start the panels they tried to start a few times before giving up, im using xubuntu and have checked, xfce4-panel package is installed
<nicklas_> anyone knows why this happen?
<quentus2> Is anyone familiar with reprepro?
<quentus2> I would like to setup a personal repo, for my network, and also have it proxy packages to lower bandwidth needs.
<quentus2> Anyone?
<quentus2> I have everything working except the part where if there isn't a package in the reprepro repo, that it goes and looks in a list of other repos for the packages...
<quentus2> I really don't want to have to use reprepro for personal packages, and another application for proxied packages.
<mok0> quentus2: you should use apt-cacher-ng for proxy http://www.ubuntugeek.com/apt-cacher-ng-http-download-proxy-for-software-packages.html
<zooko> Greetings, people of #ubuntu-motu!  Could someone please accept pycryptopp from the Karmic queue?
<mok0> zooko: what do you mean, "accept"?
<mok0> zooko: ... and what queue are you referring to?
<zooko> By "accept" I mean, include the package into Karmic. I may be using the wrong terminology. The queue I mean is this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue
<zooko> pycryptopp is awaiting acceptance (or whatever the action is), and once pycryptopp is in Karmic then we can upload Tahoe-LAFS.
<Laney> you just need to wait
<mok0> zooko: I see it... it went in after the Feature Freeze, which means it will go into karmic+1
<zooko> There was a Feature Freeze exception request which was granted to put Tahoe-LAFS into Karmic
<zooko> in part because Tahoe-LAFS is a Cloud Thing.
<mok0> zooko: ah
<zooko> And pycryptopp is a dependency of Tahoe-LAFS.
<zooko> Laney: oh, okay.
<zooko> Thanks!
<mok0> zooko: well, it's in the hand of the archive-admins
<james_w> zooko: the set of archive admins has a large intersection with the set of the people on the critical path for the alpha releases, so last week most had other priorities
<james_w> I'm not in that intersection, but I've had too much wine to do it right now ;-)
<mok0> james_w: cheers ***
<james_w> hmm, is the package taken directly from Debian?
<zooko> james_w: :-)
<zooko> james_w: pycryptopp is from Debian, Tahoe-LAFS is new,
<zooko> and we're separately working on getting it into Debian.
<james_w> ah, that makes it significantly easier
<mok0> It's a one-liner
<james_w> we trust Debian's assessment, so wave things from there straight in
<zooko> I'm glad that such a level of cooperation/trust is in place between these two projects.
<mok0> well a lot of those crappy debian packages would never pass REVU :-P
<james_w> I'm not going to break my rule about sshing in to the machine that holds the actual Ubuntu archive when drunk for this
<james_w> but I'll get to it tomorrow morning if no-one else has
<zooko> james_w: sounds wise!  :-)
<zooko> Thanks!
 * james_w spies two others in the queue with Debian version numbers
<nicklas_> hey, how do you manage the menu in xfce?
<RainCT> nicklas_: what do you mean by "manage"?
<nicklas_> RainCT, i have uninstalled penumbra in wine/playonlinux, but the menu shortcuts are still there
 * RainCT uninstalled penumbra too :P
<RainCT> nicklas_: but no idea about xfce-panel, sorry. Maybe try in #xubuntu?
<nicklas_> there is no way to install a menu editor then? in xfce
<kwadronaut> nicklas_: use your favorite editor and play with the xml. besides that, i don't believe this is the right channel to get xfce support.
<kwadronaut> oh and the gui menu editors that i've seen for it, weren't good or great.
<nicklas_> kwadronaut, well, which editors are there then?
<kwadronaut> vim, emacs, gedit, nano... add a NoDisplay=true to the appropriate file(s).
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-09
<RainCT> Uhm.. In a package version like X-Y+Z, what is Z?
<RainCT> ah, used for security updates?
<directhex> RainCT, used for any situation where you want to increment X-Y without going all the way to X-(Y+1)
<directhex> in theory, anyway
<desrt> is it possible to have karmic and jaunty-targeted versions of a package (of the same name) in one PPA?
<desrt> or should i make a second ppa?
<LaserJock> you can have them in the same PPA
<desrt> how do i arrange for it to happen?
<LaserJock> in your changes file you should set the release you want
<desrt> fascinating
<desrt> and i can just dput multiple separate ones and it will all be OK?
<LaserJock> bah, changelog I meant
<LaserJock> the only thing is you can't upload the same version multiple times
<LaserJock> so you can either 1) build for one release and then copy the binary using Launchpad's UI or 2) use different versions for each target, like ~jaunty1 and ~karmic1
<LaserJock> I'm a bit rusty though, maybe there's a better way out there that I don't know about
<mgunes> Good day all.
<mgunes> Is it a good idea to turn a needs-packaging bug for a package that has landed in Sid after Debian import freeze into a sync request and subscribe u-u-s?
<LaserJock> wouldn't MOTU Release need to approve a FFe?
<ScottK> mgunes: Not unless it's really important for some reason (like a package we already have in the archive won't build without it).
<moldy> hi
<ScottK> LaserJock is right about the FFe being needed now.
<ScottK> hi moldy
<moldy> do i understand this correctly: when i create a non-native package, i cannot have dashes in the upstream version?
<LaserJock> I believe that's correct as the dash is the separator between upstream version and debian revision
<mgunes> ScottK, thanks; I was actually wondering how it would have worked before FF. Should have worded better.
<moldy> LaserJock: ok, that sucks :(
<moldy> LaserJock: python's setuptools seems to use dashes now by default...
<LaserJock> that's unfortunate
<moldy> hm or no, wait, the error message actually does not say what i thought it did
<moldy> ok, let me rephrase my question: how do i create a native/non-native package?
<LaserJock> mgunes: if it was prior to Debian Import Freeze you could just wait for it to be automatically synced
<ScottK> mgunes: Before Debian Import Freeze they come in automatically, so no bug is required.  Between DIF and FF, packages can be asked for manually, but you shouldn't just ask for them all.
<LaserJock> what ScottK said ;-)
<LaserJock> moldy: to create a non-native package you want to have the upstream tarbal as <package>_<upstream version>.orig.tar.gz
<LaserJock> *tarball
<moldy> LaserJock: that would be easy, but the paths *inside* the org.tar.gz also use the - ...
<mgunes> What I was wondering, precisely, was whether it's OK to turn a needs-packaging bug from a past cycle into a sync request between DIF and FF. An example is bug #176548.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176548 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] MyPaint" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176548
<moldy> LaserJock: ah, never mind... those paths don't matter actually
<moldy> ok, then it's not as bad as i thought it was :) thanks for your help
<JontheEchidna> personally I'd just file a new bug for the sync and then mark the needs-packaging as a dupe. It's less confusing for the archive admin that way
<arand> Is the syntax for dput different in intrepid compared to jaunty? dput ppa:arand/ppa file_source.changes don't work, but does in jaunty.
<ScottK> Should be the same, but PPA does have some pecularities.  You might ask in #launchpad.
<lamalex> conf issue?
<LaserJock> arand: you're running dput from intrepid?
<micahg> it seems like there are some config changes in teh changelog for dput for jaunty
<arand> LaserJock: yes, it seems like only using "ppa" instead of "ppa:arand/ppa" will make it upload... to where I have no clue though...
<lamalex> you should define that in ~/.dput.conf
<LaserJock> yeah, the ppa: syntax was not supported prior to Jaunty
<lamalex> i didn't know that was possible, good to know
<arand> aha, so I should add ppa.launchpad.net/arand/ppa to the config file? (is there a way to do this in the command itself without mucking with the config?
<LaserJock> arand: I don't think so, I think that's why the ppa: syntax was added
 * ScottK stares at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/karmic.html and wonders why people aren't busier.
<ScottK> If anyone wants to take a stab at fixing FTBFS, I'll be glad to provide assitance and advice.
<artfwo> ScottK, could you take a look at http://wiki.debian.org/ArmEabiFixes#qreal.28qMin.2CqMax.2CQt.29 ?
<artfwo> is there any other way without using static_cast?
<ScottK> artfwo: I'll look, but the armel qreal stuff is generally beyond me.
<ScottK> artfwo: NCommander is the guy you want to look at that.
<ScottK> He's who I ask on that stuff.
<artfwo> I've got a picky FTBFS due to this type mismatch
 * ScottK looks around for an easier one.
<LaserJock> ScottK: what does "Failed to upload" mean?
<ScottK> It means it got built, but didn't upload to the archive.  The most common reason is a newer source was published before that build finished.  Others are likely bugs in LP.  Sometimes retries help (soyuz is, I hear, a mess of interrelated scripts that aren't very deterministic)
<arand> Hmm, I managed to dput something into ppa.launchpad.net with nothing else defined, is that anything to worry about, or do I jus force the upload to my own ppa (since it complains about it already being uploaded)?
<ScottK> arand: rm the .upload file and try again.
<arand> ScottK: Ah, that simple...
<arand> Done. ScottK: LaserJock: lamalex: Many thanks for your help.
<lamalex> there's a dput flag you can use to put if a .upload file exists also
<lamalex> but removing the .upload works just as well
<hyperair> -f
<arand> Right, I though the complaint was based on the server rather than local data, hence my precaution.
<NCommander> artfwo, you need to either cast the variable down or up
<artfwo> NCommander, just replace foo with double(foo)?
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you see my ping on KDE 4.3.1 with armel?
<NCommander> arand, that can work
<NCommander> er, artfwo
<NCommander> ScottK, no
<ScottK> NCommander: sebas helped me out and we are all built now.  Got netbook livd CD images for armel and everything.
<artfwo> okay, will try
<NCommander> ScottK, nice
<ScottK> NCommander: He pushed the fixes to kdesvn too.
<NCommander> :-)
<quentusrex> Anyone know why reprepro would only hav econtrib main and non-free directories? when in the ./conf/distributions file has the components: main restricted universe multiverse?
<quentusrex> and I can't seem to get it add the last three components, only main...
<porthose> ScottK, I was looking at pysvn, it is listed on qa.ubuntuwire.com as a FTBFS, it builds locally just fine, and it also builds in my ppa http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31520921/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.pysvn_1.7.0-1ubuntu1%7Ekarmicppa1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<porthose> is there anything else that needs to be done to this?
<ScottK> porthose: I'll give it a retry then.
<ScottK> porthose: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pysvn/1.7.0-1ubuntu1/+build/1194723
<ScottK> If that works, ping me and I'll retry the rest tomorrow.  If not, install pgkbinarymangler in your pbuilder or ppa and see what happens.
<porthose> ScottK, ok :)
<fabrice_sp> porthose, just in case youy dind't saw it: it FTBFS
<porthose> fabrice_sp, yes just noticed that :(
<fabrice_sp> it seems that you're missing the --install-layout=deb in the setup.py call
<fabrice_sp> (this is the most common root cause of this error)
 * porthose goes and looks
<fabrice_sp> Can somebody unsubscribe u-u-s from bug #283213?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283213 in openmovieeditor "Please merge gmerlin-avdecoder 1.0.0-0.2 from Debian Multimedia (Stable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283213
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Hey dholbach ! Good morning
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> by the way, dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FabriceCoutadeur/MOTUApplication
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<dholbach> woohooo
<dholbach> :-)))
<fabrice_sp> have to go. Bye
<porthose> HA, got pysvn to build, I'll file a bug with diff tomorrow it's getting late and time for bed :)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am faced with the problem as described here http://paste.ubuntu.com/267433/
<porthose> Does MOTU-Release need to ack a FTBFS fix?  The only changes made where to rules, control, and changelog
<randomaction> no
<porthose> randomaction, thx
<porthose> Would a kind MOTU please have a look at bug #426677.  Ok *now* it's time for bed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426677 in pysvn "pysvn FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426677
<slytherin> Does anyone know the reason why metacity would show borderless windows?
<geser> is metacity running?
<geser> I usually see borderless windows when metacity is not running (or any other window manager)
<slytherin> geser: I am trying to take screnshots inside pbuilder chroot. I am using xvfb for that. I have metacity as build dep I assumed it must be running automatically.
<slytherin> geser: Oh, wait. The code that takes screenshots also launches metacity.
<slytherin> And the same problem is observed even with other WMs like xfwm4, fluxbox.
<christoph_debian> it's probably quite obvious but whats wrong there -> 'ubuntutools.lp.udtexceptions.SeriesNotFoundException: Error: Unknown Ubuntu release: 'karmic'.'
<geser> hmm
<geser> does it happen again? it looks like edge has currently some issues again
<christoph_debian> geser: nope it's fine this time
<christoph_debian> ok sync request on the way
<slytherin> geser: Any other idea about reason for borderless windows?
<Q-FUNK> cat /etc/issue | awk '{print $1}'
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  what could be used to eliminate white space in the above command's output?
<Laney> Q-FUNK: tr -d?
<Laney> awk is probably clever enough to do it but I am not clever enough to work awk
<Q-FUNK> :)
<Q-FUNK> right, tr might work, but it requires defining exactly what we're looking for e.g. space, tab, etc.
<Q-FUNK> tr -d [:space:]
<soren> Q-FUNK: awk '/./ {print $1}'
<soren> Q-FUNK: (/./ makes it only handle non-empty lines)
<Q-FUNK> ah, good to know
<Q-FUNK> thanks! :)
<DktrKranz> mok0: could you please look at bug #421825?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421825 in merkaartor "merkaartor: Ubuntu mess contains embedded code copies, non-distributable files, missing debian/copyright update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421825
<toabctl> hi all
<toabctl> i try to cross-compile the kernel with: ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=/usr/bin/arm-linux-gnu- make -j4 zImage
<toabctl> /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnu-ld: no machine record defined
<toabctl> /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnu-ld: no machine record defined
<toabctl> make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Fehler 1
<toabctl> ^^ that is the error: can anybody help?
<Laney> #ubuntu-kernel is probably better
<mok0> DktrKranz: looking...
<funkyHat> Weird, I just had a patch for brasero sponsored (just adding a dependancy), and I had an email from rosetta@launchpad.net telling me I uploaded a translation template!
<funkyHat> Is that normal? :)
<mok0> DktrKranz: yes :-(
<mok0> DktrKranz: big mistake on my part
<dpm> funkyHat: you might want to ask at #launchpad if you don't get an answer here
<geser> funkyHat: that's normal for package in main
<funkyHat> geser: ok :)
<DktrKranz> mok0: it will probably become syncing material, but please let's keep it on the radar for karmic.
<mok0> DktrKranz: I a working on a down-grade
<mok0> DktrKranz: there's a regression too
 * mok0 kicks self
<christoph_debian> hm -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/micropolis-activity/0.0.20071228-3/+build/1209922 -- what's going wrong there?
<DktrKranz> christoph_debian: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31536021/upload_1209922_log.txt
<DktrKranz> 2009-09-09 12:18:36 ERROR   Unhandled exception processing upload -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31536018/rdGkZnCNfI7aiF5hqHGAfYtaCHz.txt (The email address 'fuddl@debian.org' is already registered.)
<christoph_debian> jep I got that via mail
<blackxored> hello
<geser> christoph_debian: know bug, let me find the bug number
<christoph_debian> geser: the important thing is, can I just ignore it?
<geser> christoph_debian: bug 408528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408528 in soyuz "Packages build but fail to upload due to email address issue" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408528
<geser> you can ignore it but then the package doesn't get into the archive
<christoph_debian> and what do I do to get it in?
<geser> a work around is to do a no-change -Xbuild1 upload
<christoph_debian> geser: from someone with upload rights?
<ScottK> Yes
<christoph_debian> ok so *I* can't do anything
<ScottK> christoph_debian: What package?
<ScottK> Oh.  I see it
<ScottK> Seems odd it would only fail on one arch
<ScottK> geser: I think we should retry the one arch first.
 * ScottK does
<christoph_debian> ScottK: it failed on lots of arches
<christoph_debian> just took i386 as example
 * ScottK looks again
<ScottK> christoph_debian: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/micropolis-activity/0.0.20071228-2 says different
<ScottK> christoph_debian: I was on the wrong release. Sorry
<christoph_debian> right mips is not among the failed
<geser> ScottK: -3 is recent not -2
<geser> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/micropolis-activity/0.0.20071228-3
<christoph_debian> but I have lpia amd64 powerpc armel ...
<ScottK> Yes, just realised.
<geser> the https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/micropolis-activity page doesn't list the -3 yet (for whatever reason)
<ScottK> I'll do the upload, unless you want to geser.
<geser> if you have it already ready, then go
<ScottK> Just test building.
<ScottK> Then I'll upload.
<geser> I'm pretty sure that it will build (else it wouldn't fail during upload)
<ScottK> Yes, but I'm cautious.
<ScottK> geser and christoph_debian: Uploaded.
<ScottK> christoph_debian: Thanks for letting us know about it.
<blackxored> hello folks
<blackxored> there's a way to get rid of those statements on debian/rules which only uudecode a binary file???
<mok0> blackxored: what do you mean?
<blackxored> mok0, please look here: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-java/azureus.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=cdd1c025a9a631c39c1b93f53fa38e72cb64eefc;hb=HEAD
<ScottK> christoph_debian: It got accepted on one arch, so that should mean it's all good.
<blackxored> I want to get rid of the build/azureus:: target
<blackxored> what only does it's do decode two png files
<mok0> blackxored: are you sure they're not installed?
<blackxored> mok0, of course
<mok0> blackxored: so they're not mentioned in any other debian/* file?
<blackxored> mok0, would you please take the link ;)
<mok0> blackxored: I did
<mok0> blackxored: but I can't see the other debian/ files
<blackxored> mok0, ok, then I tell you: of course, from the install file
<blackxored> just hit debian in that page
<mok0> blackxored: it they're mentioned in debian/install, then you shouldn't touch it
<blackxored> [pkg-java/azureus.git] / debian / rules
<blackxored>                                                      ^^^^^
<mok0> blackxored: oh yeah, they are installed
<blackxored> mok0, so you are following now ;)
<mok0> blackxored: I am
<blackxored> I want to end my debian/rules in the PATCHES_DIR statement, only variables and includes ;)
<blackxored> and I though if there might be some way to auto-decode this files
<blackxored> implicitly
<mok0> blackxored: you can't do that without screwing up the build
<mok0> blackxored: the unpack structure is perfectly legitimate, it's used all over the place
<blackxored> mok0, it's hard to wait for 3.0 format :D anyways, mok0 thanks for your time, it was only a wishlist improvement
<blackxored> ;)
<mok0> blackxored: don't hold your breath while waiting...
<blackxored> mok0, ;)
<lbrinkma> Hi all,
<lbrinkma> I want to get involved with MOTU. I have steped through the documentations on the motu wiki page. Now I don't know what to do next. Can someone please show me an easy to fix bug for me as an beginner?
<sistpoty|work> lbrinkma: you could search for bugs tagged as bitesize, as these should be easy ones
<lbrinkma> sistpoty|work: thanks. I'll try
<the-dude> lbrinkma: or search for typo
<lbrinkma> the-dude: as a tag or what?
<the-dude> many packages have typo's in it, they can be easyly fixed
<lbrinkma> the-dude: ah ok. thanks a lot
<sistpoty|work> the-dude: typos are best fixed upstream-wise
<lbrinkma> So that down work, right?
<randomaction> lbrinkma: See links in Topic (FTBFS, NBS, debcheck), some of those are easy.
<the-dude> can someone tell what  -i, --indep set package class to arch-independent does with dh_make ?
<blackmoon> hi, for packaging a python application with debhelper (not cdbs), i need to add some extra thing or is the same as a normal application?
<lbrinkma> randomaction: Sorry, I don't now what to do on this pages. I'm just beginning to get involved.
<the-dude> nm my question I think I already found the awnser
<quentusrex> Anyone familiar with reprepro?
<christoph_debian> a bit
<quentusrex> alright, I'm trying to setup a repo locally on my network.
<the-dude> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/286
<quentusrex> I need to be able to upload my own packages,
<quentusrex> and mirror packages that were installed by machines on my network.
<quentusrex> but I don't want to mirror the whole official repo
<quentusrex> I would like to somehow only mirror the packages I need,
<quentusrex> but have a list of all packages available...
<quentusrex> the-dude: I've already looked at that documentation...
<quentusrex> I think I may need to use two repo's for this
<quentusrex> one to handle the official packages that are to be proxied.
<quentusrex> and one to handle my custom packages.
<quentusrex> christoph_debian: the-dude: thoughts?
<the-dude> quentusrex: No I just found that article a few hours ago cause I want to start my own repo as well
<quentusrex> the-dude: it seems in my case I'll need to combine a couple of services...
<quentusrex> one would be a proxy service, either apt-cacher, or approx, or apt-proxy, etc
<quentusrex> and the other would be my own custom repo
<the-dude> would it be really usefull to use a proxy for your own repo?
<quentusrex> no, I want to only have my network machines look to my proxy, rather than download from the internet
<quentusrex> this would allow me to download packages once from the internet,
<quentusrex> and locally proxy them.
<quentusrex> that's the first part.
<quentusrex> then the second would be able to add my own packages.
<quentusrex> since almost no proxy application will allow for custom packages added to it.
<quentusrex> so I split the requirements, proxy everything, so all the machines point to one place, then add my custom repo.
<the-dude> does the proxy really care which repo it uses?
<quentusrex> nope, and it can use multiple repos
<the-dude> then its fine to use a upstream and your local repo
<quentusrex> the-dude: yup, that's the plan.
<quentusrex> cache and proxy both the upstream, and the local repo
<the-dude> are you going 2 use apt-cacher of apt-proxy?
<quentusrex> no idea yet...
<quentusrex> I'm looking into which is the best proxy to use
<quentusrex> so, everything on my network will point to the proxy, which will point to my repo, and remote repo.
<quentusrex> so I want to have some control at the proxy leve.
<quentusrex> level.
<quentusrex> apt-cacher-ng
<quentusrex> is another one...
<the-dude> quentusrex: use ng where possible
<pen1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<pen1234> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<fabrice_sp> !op
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpatrick!
<fabrice_sp> spam ^^
<slytherin> fabrice_sp: what was that for?
<fabrice_sp> the links posted by pen1234
<fabrice_sp> it's spam8bot)
<slytherin> Oh. At first I thought he was a genuine user.
<slytherin> any archive admins here?
<ttx> slytherin: o/
<and_> jajjaaj
<simon-o> Hi, I filed bug 426837. Now I'm not sure who I need to subscribe. ~ubuntu-release or ~ubuntu-main-sponsors?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426837 in zsh "Please merge zsh 4.3.10-5 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426837
<simon-o> I just read the FreezeExceptionProcess wiki page carefully and from what I understand I must subscribe ubuntu-release and they will set it for confirmed when they approved it. Then the sponsoring takes place. Am I right?
<fabrice_sp> simon-o, if it's a bug fixing only version, it's not mandatory to subscribe -release team
<fabrice_sp> !info zsh
<ubottu> zsh (source: zsh): A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.9-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 12264 kB
<simon-o> fabrice_sp: yes, it's a bug fix, coming from Debian
<simon-o> so the bug is ok, the way it is?
<fabrice_sp> karmic has 4.3.10-2ubuntu1 so I would say just ubuntu-main-sponsors
<fabrice_sp> let me check
<fabrice_sp> seems ok
<fabrice_sp> you just have to wait for a sponsor :-)
<simon-o> fabrice_sp: thanks :)
<fabrice_sp> yw :-)
<ScottK> porthose: I see you are taking another stab at pysvn.  Good for you.
<porthose> ScottK,  yep would you mind looking at it when you have time :)
<ScottK> porthose: Do you have another diff to review?
<porthose> ScottK, yes it is on the bug #426677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426677 in pysvn "pysvn FTBFS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426677
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> porthose: Looks sane at first glance.
<porthose> :)
<ScottK> Reminder for everyone else: Plenty of stuff to do here: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/karmic.html#universe
<RainCT> ScottK: "Ubuntu MOTU Developers <..>" is officially dead now?
<ScottK> RainCT: AFAIK for maintainer, yes.
<ScottK> See update-maintainer in karmic
 * RainCT didn't know update-maintainer dictates policy :)
<ScottK> porthose: Close.  See the bug.
<ScottK> RainCT: No, but I'm assuming it didn't get changed randomly.
<geser> read the url in the script
<geser> the new address was decided in a TB meeting
<nicklas_> öj
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-10
<LaserJock> ScottK: you doin' FTBFS again tonight?
<ScottK> Just looking at it a bit.
<ScottK> We also have the archive rebuild test going on now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090909
<ScottK> Not much in the way of results yet, but what there is can be found here http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20090909.html
<LaserJock> ScottK: I'm looking at a FTBFS one right now where a python package failed because of a doctest failure
<ScottK> Ah.
<LaserJock> but the doc test fails because it's looking at a list of modules
<LaserJock> and it expects a certain set, but the set that's returned is longer
<LaserJock> ScottK: that link you gave for the latest rebuild test looks like something's messed up with amd64
<ScottK> LaserJock: Why do you say that?
<ScottK> It's been running ahead of i386 from almost the start
<ScottK> Most of the builds that are done are amd64, so it's no suprise that's where the failures are.
<LaserJock> well, it looks like an awful lot are failing
<LaserJock> in particular 9base is the first Universe package I believe alphabetically
<LaserJock> well, close to the first
<LaserJock> just seems like a pretty high FTBFS rate
<ScottK> Dunno
<LordMetroid> http://concise-software.blogspot.com/2009/08/concise-howtos-install-erlangotp-r13b01.html is reporting that JInterface is missing from the Erlang packages, is this still the case with Karmic?
<LordMetroid> How do I figure that out?
<wgrant> LaserJock: Those are all legit failures. i386 is just backlogged because it's i386.
<wgrant> And the failure rate isn't much higher than expected.
<wgrant> It was often around 10% in rebuildd, IIRC.
<LaserJock> I was thinking it was looking like 20-30%
<LaserJock> but upon relooking at the list of packages it's probably more like 10%
<wgrant> LaserJock: We have gcc4.4.
<wgrant> It's actually sitting slightly under 4% right now, but there are langpacks involved.
<wgrant> I noticed they built first.
<wgrant> Which makes no sense.
<wgrant> Ah. Of course.
<wgrant> THey're forced to a score of 0 before the rebuild archive score is forced to -10
<wgrant> So they will have monopolised the i386 builders, and they are unlikely to fail.
<wgrant> Hence the large number of amd64 failures.
<qiy> !casper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casper
<micahg> !info casper > qiy
<qiy> micahg: is casper dead or not?
<micahg> !info casper
<ubottu> casper (source: casper): Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.173 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<qiy> micahg: casper and live-initamfs, which is the future?
<micahg> idk
<qiy> !info live-initramfs
<micahg> !info casper karmic
<ubottu> live-initramfs (source: live-initramfs): Debian Live initramfs hook. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.154.8-1 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 436 kB
<ubottu> casper (source: casper): Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.191 (karmic), package size 67 kB, installed size 376 kB
<qiy> which is default/offical? micahg
<micahg> idk
 * micahg is looking for a blueprint
<qiy> live-initramfs universe optional
<qiy> casper main extra
<qiy> so casper is offical
<superm1> qiy, for the forseeable future ubuntu will be using casper
<qiy> superm1: why they fork?
<superm1> qiy, i'm not too sure on the history, you'll probably want to look in debian/changelog for hints and talk to those who were the initial committers
<cody-somerville> It got forked because Ubuntu was unresponsive at the time cause Colin, the maintainer of Casper, was busy.
<cody-somerville> live-initramfs in universe probably won't even work with Ubuntu but I saw a few weeks ago patches discussed in Debian to add support for Ubuntu to live-initramfs
<qiy> cody-somerville: so casper is not dead
<cody-somerville> Correct
<qiy> cody-somerville: are they still look and work similar ?
<cody-somerville> not at all
<qiy> what about that live-helper? cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> what about it?
<qiy> !info live-helper
<ubottu> live-helper (source: live-helper): Debian Live build scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (jaunty), package size 3821 kB, installed size 7708 kB
<cody-somerville> qiy, live-helper 1.0.5-1 supports building live images for Ubuntu
<qiy> cody-somerville: imo, live-helper is used with live-initramfs
<qiy> cody-somerville: how is casper? does casper need a live-helper?
<cody-somerville> Its nice that you have that opinion
<cody-somerville> but live-helper supports both live-initramfs and casper
<qiy> cody-somerville: so casper users should use live-helper too?
<cody-somerville> qiy, To do what? Create a customized live image? They can if they want to
<qiy> cody-somerville: yeah, to create a customized live image or ubuntu/debian create their images
<qiy> cody-somerville: casper conflicts live-initramfs
<cody-somerville> qiy, right - you can't use both at the same time naturally
<qiy> it is trying to overwrite /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache from live-initramfs
<qiy> cody-somerville: ^
<StevenK> qiy: As cody-somerville says, you can't have both installed at the same time.
<dholbach> good morning
<mruiz> hi all
<mruiz> what "debuild -sa" does ?
<randomaction> man dpkg-buildpackage
<mruiz> randomaction, thanks
<fabrice_sp> Hi dholbach !
<fabrice_sp> about bug #427025, could you post the full log? I've been building this package several time, in karmic, and never got this error
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/427025/+text)
<dholbach> fabrice_sp: sure, just a sec
<fabrice_sp> thanks :-)
<mruiz> What is the default command to build a package: debuild -S -k<my_key> or debuild -S -sa -K<my_key> ?
<dholbach> mruiz: -k<keyid> shouldn't be necessary if you set up DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME in ~/.bashrc properly (and your gpg key)
<dholbach> the "-sa" is only relevant if you intend to upload the package somewhere
<mruiz> dholbach, thanks
 * mruiz writing it down
<mruiz> dholbach, news about the mentoring program ?
<dholbach> mruiz: no and I'm not running it anymore
<fabrice_sp> have to go now. CU later
<mruiz> dholbach, who is on charge?
<dholbach> mruiz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/Reception
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> is there anybody interested in packaging a very useful utility written in twisted ?
<slytherin> sivang: Are you paying for it? :-P
<sivang> slytherin: hmm, I would have - but now that I'm unemployed it might be a bit a problem
<sivang> aren't there new MOTUs wanting to package their first python software ?
<slytherin> I am not one of them. I stay away from python.
<slytherin> And those who want to package python software have probably already done so. :-)
<sivang> slytherin: then I guess I should do it myself
<sivang> what's the protocol these days for upload something to unierse if my ubuntu-devel membership expired ?
<dholbach_> sivang: 1) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess 2) send a quick email to motu-council@lists.u.c saying that you want to rejoin the team and what your plans are
<dholbach_> sivang: how are you doing? :)
<dholbach_> tseliot: can you take a look at bug 411915 when you have a bit of time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411915 in envyng-core "Spelling Mistake: Dowloading" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411915
<sivang> dholbach_: my health poor, but I'm trying to hang there
 * sivang hugs dholbach 
<sivang> and misses him
<dholbach> long time no see :)
<sivang> indeed
<sivang> I worked for stupid company for the last year
<sivang> was very busy
<sivang> at least I became a plone expert
<sivang> :)
<sivang> so something good came out of it
<tseliot> dholbach: I approved the merge proposed by james_w and he volunteered to upload the fix: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~arky/ubuntu/karmic/envyng-core/fix-411915/+merge/11231
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> super
<tseliot> :-)
<nicolasvw> :P
<slytherin> How can I separate  the build process so that the targets for required by arch:all packages are not run when doing only arch:any build?
<geser> does the upstream build process support it? e.g. a seperate target to build only the documention
<qiy> !info gfxboot
<ubottu> gfxboot (source: gfxboot): bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.39-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 78 kB, installed size 408 kB
<qiy> !info grub-gfxboot
<ubottu> Package grub-gfxboot does not exist in jaunty
<slytherin> geser: yes it does.
 * slangasek hates curl for making the libkrb53 transition 3x harder than it should have been
 * slangasek hates cups for ensuring the next transition will be hard too
<geser> slytherin: then you use the binary-arch and binary-indep target and the binary target depending on both
<slangasek> well, ultimately the right solution is to use build-arch and build-indep targets; that doesn't work today because there's a messy transition involved
<slangasek> so you have to specifically do your building of the arch-indep stuff in the binary-indep target, and *not* in the build target where it would normally be
<slytherin> slangasek: Thanks. And I thought I was doing something wrong. I tried putting the 'make doc' command in build-indep but it was getting built even when doing arch:any only build.
<slytherin> slangasek: I will follow your suggestion now.
<slangasek> yeah, because dpkg-buildpackage (which everything is based on) always calls ./debian/rules build :(
<slytherin> slangasek: even when you say dpkg-buildpackage -B?
<slangasek> yep
<slytherin> that is a bug then isn't it?
<slangasek> it's a... historical wart
<slytherin> And that probably adds overhead on buildd. Because the even if we split the builds, build-indep gets executed on all archs.
<slangasek> it's how things were done in the distant past; then Build-Depends-Indep were introduced but the build target wasn't split; now the only way to have dpkg-buildpackage start calling build-arch is by breaking things
<slangasek> i.e., all packages that don't support a build-arch target today will FTBFS, there's no reliable way to detect whether the target exists and fall back to build
<slytherin> But isn't it better to break sooner than later?
<slangasek> <shrug>
<slangasek> the default conclusion has been that no one finds the problem important enough to break anything at all :)
<slytherin> slangasek: The problem is usually seen with packages that have both arch:all and arch:any packages and failure in build-indep causes the whole build to fail.
<slangasek> slytherin: if it's a build failure because of dependencies not installed, that's really a package bug at present
<slytherin> Not because of build-deps. Consider this, javadoc generation is really 'god-knows-if-it-will-work' in some archs. So failure in generating javadoc causes problem for whole build.
<directhex> ikvm is suitably abusive
<directhex> i.e. the "build" target only calls build-arch
<directhex> because the build-indep rule only works on buildds with over a gig of ram
<directhex> since the ubuntu buildd calls build-indep separately, it works well
<directhex> don;t know whether it works on debian as expected, but with binary uploading, doesn't really matter
<slytherin> directhex: that is why it is hard to find a solution that works for both Debian/Ubuntu.
<quadrispro> nhandler: ping
<dholbach> quadrispro: I guess nhandler is sleeping now
<dholbach> quadrispro: did you see bug 306399?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306399 in xvidcore "New upstream version available (1.2.2)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306399
<quadrispro> dholbach: i'm reading right now
<quadrispro> I think we should wait for a siretart's opinion
<andv> quadrispro, siretart left for his honey moon ;)
<andv> quadrispro, so he won't be back in few days
<quadrispro> after the upgrade, there's a good number of packages that would need a rebuild, and, as Loic said, siretart is looking over that
<quadrispro> if I had some spare time, I would make more testing
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when i try to install apt-get install ssmtp
<kaushal> i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/268493/
<hyperair> looks like a prerm remove script problem
<hyperair> s/remove//
<hyperair> kaushal: file a bug
<slytherin> slangasek: the trick you mentioned does not seem to work for some reason. My document generation target is getting called after the -doc package is created. So all the generated content is missing from -doc package.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<dholbach> porthose: #ubuntu-meeting?
<hjmf> dholbach: me I ask you a shameful and offtopic question?
<dholbach> hjmf: try it and I'll see if I answer :)
<hjmf> yesterday I noticed that my ubuntu membership expired :-(
<hjmf> dholbach: the fact is that I didn't noticed the automatic renew emails that I received days before
<hjmf> dholbach: can I do something about it?
<dholbach> just a sec
<hjmf> dholbach: k
<dholbach> send a quick mail to ubuntu-membership-board-emea@lists.u.c
<dholbach> they'll fix you up
<dholbach> tell them your launchpad id and stuff and they'll take care of it
<hjmf> dholbach, asac OK I'll do; thank you both
<asac> great
 * asac happy that this moves forward
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> should be quick
<asac> dholbach: the email looks cryptic
<asac> board-emea
<hjmf> yes, a bit cryptic
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership has more info on the split
<dholbach> and why
<asac> ok ... so probably ok ;)
<hjmf> dholbach: looking and sending
<the-dude> will becomming a ubuntu maintainer be much easyer then becomming a debian maintainer?
<slytherin> the-dude: There is no such thing as Ubuntu Maintainer. There is Ubuntu Developer. And I believe becoming Debian Maintainer (DM) is easier.
<dholbach> basically you work on things in Ubuntu, you work with reviewers who upload changes for you, once they tell you how much great work you do, you can apply for Ubuntu developer membership
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted will link to all the important stuff
<hjmf> dholbach: delivery failed to ubuntu-membership-board-emea@lists.u.c DNS error
<dholbach> hjmf: lists.ubuntu.com, right?
<the-dude> becomming a debian maintainer seems so formal and official
<hjmf> my bad :-)
<the-dude> so its building a new package and finding someone to review it ? thats all it takes?
<dholbach> the-dude: not necessarily a new package - if you work on existing packages and improve them, that's even better :)
<dholbach> we don't have the concept of "package maintainer" - it's not like you own a package in Ubuntu
<dholbach> but we work on them as a team
<dholbach> I encourage you to check out the link above
<the-dude> but I want to add new new packages instead of fixing bugs
<dholbach> and have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - it explains a lot about how things work
<dholbach> you can do that too
<the-dude> finding a new package which I like seems a lot easyer then waiting for a bug in a existing package I like
<dholbach> well, I'll leave that decision to you, but I found it much easier to work on existing packages and fix a small bug here, and another small bug there instead of starting to package an application and really take care of it
<the-dude> I already have experiance with packaging
<the-dude> im just searching for a way to get it in to debian or ubuntu
<the-dude> ubuntu seems a bit easyer but I have a sponsor for debian
<the-dude> so im not sure yet
<hjmf> dholbach: issue fixed, thank you
<dholbach> hjmf: rock and roll!
<hjmf> :-D
<Laney> who's our LP liaison?
<soren> Laney: You. Didn't you get the memo?
<soren> :p
<Laney> Awesome!
 * Laney kicks some ass
<quadrispro> nhandler: ping
<quadrispro> iulian: ping
<Laney> the-dude: if you have a sponsor then Debian is easier
<Laney> finding MOTU reviewers can be really hard
<Laney> (plus we are in a freeze now)
<Laney> ...also I think having a human responsible for each package is a massive win - we have a bit of a problem with fire-and-forget packagers sometimes
<bdrung> dholbach: jippi
<dholbach> bdrung: congratulations!
<bdrung> thanks
<bdrung> finally i can screw ubuntu up. ;)
<highvoltage> bdrung: jus saw daniels mail. congrats!
<bdrung> highvoltage: thanks
<the-dude> Laney: so what would you suggest? wait for a while?
<Laney> use your debian sponsor
<the-dude> aight
<the-dude> but then I won't get a @ubuntu alias ;)
<sebner> bdrung: congrats :)
<bdrung> sebner: thanks
<Laney> the-dude: you can fix things in Ubuntu, but I really wholeheartedly recommend packaging *new* things in Debian
<Laney> the majority of what we do applies equally over there anyway
<the-dude> Laney: ok thanks, will get the package in sid then
<Laney> good good
<slytherin> Laney: Why do you think 'fire-and-forget' is not problem in Debian?
<Laney> slytherin: I didn't say that. I think that having a named maintainer responsible for each package helps when problems come up though.
 * directhex names Laney 
 * Laney leaves the chamber :(
<slytherin> Laney: Both methods have their own disadvantages. You can find many packages in debian not updated for long time with many bugs open because there is only one maintainer.
<slytherin> I prefer Ubuntu method. It's disadvantages are lesser of the two evils IMHO
<Laney> I don't think we're particularly good at handling our bugs in general
<slytherin> well, I am not talking about all bugs, just bugs that arise out of packaging problems.
<directhex> i want a median
<directhex> every package should be "owned" by a team
<ScottK> No way
<directhex> individuals are blockers in debian, and motu si too large to give lovin' to everything in ubuntu
<the-dude> so ubuntu packages don't have official owners?
<directhex> no. in ubuntu everything is owned by everyone. comrade.
<geser> directhex: "motu is too large"?
<directhex> geser, i mean their remit. the number of things the motu people need to look after is too large
<directhex> geser, too thinly spread
<slytherin> directhex: MOTU is not too large. Number of packages owned bu MOTU are too large. MOTU team is too small to handle all that.
<directhex> slytherin, that's what i meant. i phrased it badly
<the-dude> so how does it work? anyone with access can just upload en new package if they feel like it?
<directhex> right
<directhex> ehm, i mean an *updated package* there
<directhex> for brand new packages, yes they can go in directly for those with appropriate rights, but sometimes it's better to do the peer review thing via revu
 * ScottK has always done so even though it's not required.
<the-dude> hmm it sounds a bit weird
<the-dude> sounds like something that could get messy
<directhex> it tends to work. ish.
<ScottK> It could, but we generally work as a team and communicate a lot when needed, so it rarely has problems.
<slytherin> the-dude: Not when everyone is co-operative and no one goes into uploading packages at random without asking previous uploaders.
<directhex> we're all one big huggy family!
 * geser hugs directhex :)
 * slytherin got to go
<the-dude> it sounds to good to be true ;)
<directhex> to an extent, what happens is a package doesn't *formally* have an owner, but there's an unofficial "who touched it last" thing where it ends up being considered as someone's "area of expertise". such that even though you can update it directly for something, you may just want to double-check with whomever touched it last over things they might be more knowledgable about
<directhex> which works for me
<Laney> I just think we need better processes for taking care of our local packages
<the-dude> but do developers get access to all branches?
<directhex> this is my package. there are many like it but this one is mine
<geser> the-dude: what you mean with branches in the packages context?
<the-dude> geser: development testing stable
<the-dude> like jaunty en hardy en inteprid?
<geser> for the development version any developer can upload
<ScottK> Also true for stable release, just nothing gets accepted without archive admin approval.
<ScottK> Someone who cares about Gnome might want to go through gnome-core-devel and remove obsolete (no longer in the archive) packages as it's currently uninstallable in Karmic
<ScottK> I'd be willing to help a newcomer with this if they are interested in doing it.
<jbernard_> ScottK: im happy to take a look
<ScottK> jbernard_: Great.
<jbernard_> ScottK: libeel2-dev needs to be removed
<ScottK> jbernard_: At least.  Not sure what else.
<jbernard_> ScottK: what is the workflow for making sure i've found them all?
<ScottK> jbernard_: Are you on karmic?
<jbernard_> ScottK: yep
<jbernard_> ScottK: i suppose i could keep rebuilding the package without the missing depends
<jbernard_> ScottK: until all can be resolved
<jbernard_> ScottK: is there a better way?
<ScottK> That or look up to see that the all still exist in LP or using rmadison would be the other choice.
<ScottK> Neither one is particulalry appealing, but up to you
<jbernard_> ok, ill take a look and see what i can come up with
<ScottK> Great.  I have to run some errands in a bit, so if I don't respond to a ping, it's not because I'm ignoring you.  I do read the scrollback if I'm pinged.
<ahe> i uploaded a package of a pure ruby application to my ppa and it was built fine and the packages platform is all but still on my ppa page it is shown under i386 build
<ahe> is this normal or is there something wrong?
<jacob> ahe: if the arch is "all" then they always seem to build on the i386 machines
<jacob> just make sure that the output packages end in _all.deb and you should be fine
<ahe> ah ok
<ahe> thx, so everything is ok
<jacob> yep
<jbernard_> ScottK: just libeel2-dev
<ScottK> jbernard_: Excellent.  Make a debdiff in a bug and ping me with the bug number.  I'll send it right up.
<jbernard_> ScottK: im on it
 * ScottK out for a bit jbernard_.
<jbernard_> ScottK: bug #393834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393834 in meta-gnome2 "[karmic] gnome-core-devel depens on libeel2-dev, which was removed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393834
<RoAkSoAx> bdrung, congrats!!
<bdrung> RoAkSoAx: dito
<fabrice_sp> RoAkSoAx, congrats also to you!
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, congrats :-)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks fabrice_sp :)
<bdrung> thanks
<mfoster> hi folks, I have a question. If I have want to overlay a patchset (from a tarball) onto a package prior to building what's the right way to do that?
<bdrung> mfoster: using a patch system
 * RainCT ended up compeletely messing up his system (or maybe not, but anyway) and decided it's time to try out Debian for another week :P
<mfoster> would I put the tarball into the patch folder and extract it in the rules file?
<bdrung> cdbs'es simple-patchsys, quilt or dpatch
<fabrice_sp> somebody willing to testbuild the fix in bug #427025 ? I've been able to build it in 2 different computers, but it's FTBFS to Daneil
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427025 in pycryptopp "FTBFS with python2.6 because the installation is done in /usr/local/lib/python2.6 instead of /usr/lib/python2.6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427025
<RainCT> But Lenny feels outdated, how does one live in testing (eg. compared to a late Ubuntu alpha)?
<fabrice_sp> or even upload it ;-) (after building it)
<mfoster> let me rephrase my question a little. I have a tarball containing source code (not patches), how do I incorporate it into my package. The URL is http://www.grid.net.ru/nginx/upload.en.html (it's a 3rd party module for nginx)
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: i test it now
<fabrice_sp> cool thanks!
<bdrung> mfoster: you can create a patch out of it
<DktrKranz> hey RoAkSoAx, congrats!
<sluimers> Hello, I've got a question, how do I get a screenshot in my package? You know, the one you see in the desciption of a package.
<DktrKranz> sluimers: screenshots.debian.net
<RainCT> sluimers: upload it to http://screenshots.debian.net/
<RainCT> DktrKranz: *grrr* :)
<DktrKranz> RainCT: slooooooooow :P
<sluimers> thanks guys :)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, thanks man :)
<DktrKranz> so you don't need me to stress your packages anymore :P
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: i get the same error like dholbach. i used pbuilder on amd64
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, haha :)
<POX> fabrice_sp: fix for 427025 will be uploaded to Debian in ~15 minutes
<DktrKranz> RoAkSoAx: you probably will on Debian side, but you're safe at least on Ubuntu :)
<RoAkSoAx> DktrKranz, haha yeah. I actually have to get lekhonee into Debian xD
<DktrKranz> whooops
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, I've used sbuild on amd64 and pbuilder on i386. Strange. Anyway, I'll wait for the fix in Debian and request the sync then
<fabrice_sp> thanks bdrung and POX
<randomaction> fabrice_sp: it FTBFS, I get the same error as dholbach but on i386
<Laney> RainCT: did you roll back those ubuntu-boot packages?
<RainCT> Laney: Yeah, reverted them using a server CD in rescue mode, but then I got an error about /proc being a symlink. I've removed that now so maybe it'd work now, but I'll give Debian another try anyway :P
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I was hoping for a handy command to copy
<RainCT> Laney: Heh. Same problem??
<Laney> it's unbootable
<Laney> sreadahead problems or something
<RainCT> I understand how you feel... *g*
<RainCT> Laney: well what I've done is just   sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/<previous package>.deb   inside a chroot
<fabrice_sp> POX, do you mean the problem in pycryptopp or the problem in the build (KeyError:...)?
<fabrice_sp> because the package was building fine yesterday, and it fails now
<fabrice_sp> by the way, it's failing also now in my sbuild
<POX> fabrice_sp: works fine with python2.6 from experimental
<randomaction> could that be caused by new python packages in karmic?
<fabrice_sp> surely: it was buillding yesterday, and it's failing today
<blackxored> hi, I could probably spent some more time maintaining my packages as a MOTU in ubuntu, are you interested????
<RainCT> blackxored: I'm not sure if I follow.. But, help is always welcome :)
<blackxored> RainCT, probably focused the statement wrongly, so here it goes again
<blackxored> I could probably use some of my time to contribute to ubuntu as well, initially syncing or merging my debian packages there, got it?
<blackxored> on a regular basis
<blackxored> and I was wondered if that could be useful, so, if you guys are interested
<blackxored> s/wondered/wondering
<fabrice_sp> blackxored, as stated RainCT, any help is welcome :-)
<blackxored> fabrice_sp, fine then\
<blackxored> although slytherin has taken this round
<blackxored> I'll be up for the next one ;)
<fabrice_sp> blackxored, did you subscribed to bug mail of your package?
<blackxored> fabrice_sp, (s) yes
<fabrice_sp> good starting point :-)
<blackxored> fabrice_sp, I've been marking fixing bugs there
<fabrice_sp> ok
<blackxored> fabrice_sp, great then
<fabrice_sp> also, do you know about the FTBFS page?
<blackxored> fabrice_sp, sure
<fabrice_sp> so you already know everything :-)
<blackxored> fabrice_sp, far from that :D
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<blackxored> fabrice_sp, ok, back to work, glad to know i can contribute here too :D
<fabrice_sp> thanks for your contributions :-)
<fabrice_sp> (in advance ;-) )
<bdrung> blackxored: have fun with digging through eclipse bug reports
<blackxored> bdrung, hi, no that's nthykier's job :D hehehe
<fabrice_sp> python2.6 has been updated yesterday, and I supect to be that upgrade the root cause of the new FTBFS
 * fabrice_sp reports a bug againt pyton2.6
<bdrung> blackxored: then you can digg through the vlc bugs :p
<bdrung> fabrice_sp: sounds plausible
<blackxored> bdrung, I love vlc :D
<blackxored> bdrung, did you manage to fix the bug that prevents eclipse-platform from building???
<fabrice_sp> bdrung, I've both logs, and it's the only difference (in term of versions)
<blackxored> bdrung, ???
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> it builds
<blackxored> bdrung, ^^^^
<blackxored> great, so that lets only eclipse left
<bdrung> blackxored: do you like this bug list, too? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bugs
 * blackxored has no comments about that list ;)
 * blackxored thanks an entire bugsquad team should be created for that :D
<bdrung> then have a look at the linux package: 5780 bugs
<blackxored> bdrung, yes but that is sort of general
<blackxored> bdrung, and thanks for the bug survey :D you almost made me cry
<bdrung> blackxored: ubuntu has more users than debian and therefore more bug reports
<blackxored> bdrung, yes I know, I'm one of them :D
 * bdrung will now install karmic
<ScottK> jbernard_: Looking.
<ScottK> jbernard_: Generally I'd prefer to include why in debian/changelog and also close the bug in changelog too.  Care to fix it up or would you rather i  did?
<jbernard_> ScottK: im on it
<ScottK> jbernard_: Great.  Ping me again when ready.
<jbernard_> ScottK: ok, that should be much better
 * ScottK looks again
<ScottK> Looks much better.
<jbernard_> thanks!
<fabrice_sp> Can some MOTU have a look at sync request in bug #416262 ? It would allow us to close most of the bugs in aptoncd.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416262 in aptoncd "Sync aptoncd 0.1.98+bzr112-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416262
<ScottK> jbernard_: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<ScottK> jbernard_: A couple of comments for you ....
<ScottK> 1.  No need to edit both control.in and control.  If control.in is changed, control will get regenerated automatically.
<ScottK> 2.  There's a new poilcy on maintainer, and all Ubuntu packages (Universe and Main) should now be Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<ScottK> I fixed the second one before I uploaded.
<ScottK> jbernard_: Want another one?
<jbernard_> ScottK: Re: #1, that is true but both control and control.in were present in the source so I figured I'd be thourough
<ScottK> jbernard_: It doesn't hurt, but it's extra work.
<jbernard_> ScottK: sure, whaddya got?
<ScottK> jbernard_: Make gwp buildable.
<jbernard_> ScottK: ill take a look
<jbernard_> ScottK: how long before the new gnome-core-devel hits the archive?
<ScottK> Likely an hour and a half for fast archs.
<jbernard_> ok, lemme see what i can come up with
<ScottK> jbernard_: It's about built on i386: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/1:2.22.2~4ubuntu7/+build/1238038
<ScottK> So publisher run starts at :03 and finishes ~:45, so ~2145 UTC.
<jbernard_> ScottK: with gnome-core-devel in incoming, gwp builds successful
<jbernard_> ScottK: ive got version 0.4.0-1.2
<segler> hello, i programmed a rhythmbox plugin, and i want it to get into universe. i uploaded it to revu. but it says to me, that i should use another maintainer e-mail address. something with  @ubuntu.com. what should i do? which adress is the right one?
<jbernard_> segler: i believe the maintainer field should be: "Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<soren> How many release team members need to ACK an FFe?
<arand> Does Hardy handle the ~ in package vsersion differently? Since I have a Hardy box where it prefers *-0ubuntu1.1 over *-0ubuntu1.1~arand-* ¤ Whereas on intrepid, it prefers *-0ubuntu2.1~arand-* over *-0ubuntu2.1
<Laney> arand: do some dpkg --compare-versions experimentation
<arand> Laney: oh, nvm, it was the right way around on hardy, /me is blind.
<Laney> soren: always was 2 previously
<Laney> related, do release teams need to ack removals? I guess yes
<soren> Laney: I see. I couldn't find that mentioned anywhere on the wiki.
<soren> It's a big wiki, though. I may have missed it.
<Laney> soren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#Exceptions%20for%20Universe/Multiverse
<soren> Laney: Oh, there it is.
<soren> Laney: Ah, no, that's for new upstream versions.
<soren> Laney: This is a new package.
<Laney> I don't know why it always talks about new upstream releases
<soren> Anyhow, if a friendly motu-release team member would be so kind to give bug #427581 a quick glance, it would be much appreciated.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427581 in ubuntu "[FFe] New package: python-mhash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427581
<Laney> I think it's the policy for all FFes
<Laney> but what do I know!
<soren> Laney: Possiblu.
<soren> Bah.
<soren> Possibly, even.
<soren> Blimey, that's a long list! https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~motu-release/+subscribedbugs
<Laney> motu-release: please make the page clearer :)
<chrisccoulson> i take it that motu-release need to ACK package removals too?
<Laney> trying to find out
<chrisccoulson> Laney - thanks. Did I ask you a similar question earlier? sorry if I already did - it's been a busy day ;)
<segler> please motu team, comment on my small rhythmbox plugin i uploaded http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<Laney> chrisccoulson: You mentioned it, and I'm interested in finding out the answer too
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-11
<chrisccoulson> ScottK - do you know why meta-gnome2 has a comment "no need to sync" on https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html ?
<chrisccoulson> i noticed you just sponsored an upload to fix a broken dependency. some of the existing dependencies it still has are very old and things that it really shouldn't depend on
<soren> ScottK: Thanks for the ack on python-mhash. I used python-support so that Debian would like it. :)
<soren> ScottK: It's in the queue, ready for review. Thanks!
<soren> ScottK: And yes, it will turn out to be server related, so you have are acting within your authority :)
 * soren goes to bed
<LaserJock> ScottK: good grief, this latest rebuild test is concerning. So many FTBFS
<micahg1> how do I know what's wrong with a quilt .rej file?
<hyperair> micahg: it's a patch reject file. it just dumps out rejected hunks.
<hyperair> micahg: just manually merge in the changes
<hyperair> the changes specified in the *.rej file i mean
<micahg> what do you mean by manually merge?
<micahg> copy in vi?
<hyperair> patches basically represent changes.
<hyperair> and applying a patch is basically making said changes automatically.
<hyperair> but sometimes, a patch cannot be applied due to changes in the source hunk.
<hyperair> in this case, you have to look at the block that was supposed to be changed, and make the changes manually.
<micahg> in the source file?
<hyperair> yes
<micahg> ah, then I can refresh?
<hyperair> yes
<micahg> hyperair: thank you...that's what I was missing
<hyperair> =)
<micahg> hyperair: that did it...
<stooj> Does anyone know of a python programme that uses policy kit?
<ScottK> jbernard_: OK.  Then maybe it's OK.  Thanks for looking.
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Who, me?
<rgreening> lol
<mdeslaur> Does UI freeze also apply to universe?
<ScottK> mdeslaur: Only if there is stuff the doc team touches (there may be for mobile stuff, Ubuntu Studio, Mythbuntu, or Xubuntu).  Otherwise, no.
<mdeslaur> thanks ScottK
<mdeslaur> so, if I change a string in a universe package...do I need to update the po files?
<mdeslaur> oh, I guess not
<porthose> ScottK, if you have the time, would you mind looking at bug #426677 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426677 in pysvn "pysvn FTBFS" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426677
<ScottK> porthose: Just going to bed, but from reading your comment, you don't want to symlink it from pyshared.  Move it to dist-packages.
 * ScottK goes to bed.
 * porthose goes to bed also
<fabrice_sp> LucidFox, here?
 * virtuald ponders getting out of bed
<fabrice_sp> LucidFox, you're upstream of qink, right? it's about qink FTBFS with libinklevel 0.8. In case you didn't noticed it, libinklevel 0.8.0 version string is "libinklevel 0.8.0" and not "libinklevel v0.8.0", so qink does not recognise it...
<fabrice_sp> (configure script, I mean)
<fabrice_sp> Anyway, I've reported it in the upstream bug tracker
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey fabrice_sp! :)
<fabrice_sp> how are you doing this morning?
<segler> please comment on my small rhythmbox plugin: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<slytherin> segler: how is this different from the already available internet radio functionality in rhythmbox?
<segler> it makes the lists of dir.xiph.org and shoutcast.com searchable directly from rhythmbox, screenshot on http://programmierecke.net/programmed/rhythmbox-radio-browser.html
<segler> iradio in rhythmbox is a minimal plugin, that radio stations can be played
<segler> at all
<slytherin> segler: looks good. but at this point we are past feature freeze, so new packages won't go in (unless there is very strong reason for it). And hence you will find MOTUs busy with fixing existing bugs.
<segler> thanks, but maybe for the next version then
<ScottK> segler: Of if you work on getting it into Debian now, more users will benifit and it will automatically come into Ubuntu for the next release.
<slytherin> segler: As I said, it is hard to find people not already busy with other things at this stage of development cycle. New packages get best reviewed at the early stage of development cycle.
<segler> is there also good documentation on archiving this for debian
<segler> ?
<directhex> mentors.debian.net i think
<directhex> but i'd talk to pkg-multimedia
<directhex> or maybe pkg-gnome
<segler> thanks
<slytherin> I guess pkg-gnome is right group.
<slytherin> rhythmbox is official gnome module.
<directhex> there's some overlap anyway
<directhex> isn't that right, slomo
 * RainCT thanks bdrung for fixing audacity! :)
<bdrung> RainCT: np
<jdong> *tries to remember the bzr shorthand for pushing to the pull URL*
<jdong> unfair; totally undocumented AFAICT!
<ScottK> jdong: bzr push :parent
<jdong> ScottK: ah! thanks
<RoAkSoAx> morning
<ScottK> I suspect you're right.  I found out about it asking on #bzr.
<RoAkSoAx> dholbach, Heya. I'll have the interview ready by the end of this weekend
<dholbach> RoAkSoAx: ŝuper!
<jdong> ScottK: yeah I overheard something like that before, so I knew it existed just not where.
<Ryan52> what does MIR stand for?
<jdong> Main Inclusion Report (Request?)
<ScottK> Report
<Ryan52> ah, cool.
<Pici> !mir
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<Ryan52> asac, lool: once you guys get gnome-web-photo using the glue correctly, please let me know, I've been wanting to package it for Debian but that was what was holding me back. and of course I'm curious what I was doing wrong when I tried doing it myself :)
<lool> Ryan52: Eh ok
<asac> Ryan52: libxul.m4 is bogus
<asac> i am not sure where all those m4 files come from
<asac> the glue code is at least in place
<asac> its just a matter of build system from what i can see
<asac> is gnome-web-photo in gnome git?
<asac> found it
<ScottK> FYI, http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ is updated and working.  Plenty of opportunity there for fixing stuff.
<Laney> woop woop
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.
<ScottK> bddebian: I thought you all removed all the gtk1.2 stuff already?
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<ScottK> I've noticed a couple like dillo that are still there.
<bddebian> ScottK: I've tried, see:  http://wiki.debian.org/Gtk1.2ImlibGnome1Removals
<slytherin> any rsync experts here?
<kimus> hi, ubuntu does not provide a xserver-xorg-video-ast (ASPEED). how can be created?
<directhex> kimus, poke the ubuntu x11 guys
<kimus> directhex: ok... I'll try to do that thanx
<quadrispro> hi folks
<quadrispro> any release manager here?
<quadrispro> sistpoty|work: ping
<sistpoty|work> quadrispro: what's up?
<asac> Ryan52: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/0001-use-libxul-embedding-unstable.pc-.-plain-and-simple..patch
<asac> Ryan52: thats the right approach
<asac> now it fails to build because gnome-web-photo uses internal symbols directly
<asac> namely: in Writer.cpp ... it uses gfxSurface etc.
<asac> that should be done by using canvas.writeDocument
<asac> rather than directly stabbing in the inner guts of gecko ;)
<asac> i will do a second patch for that most likely removing almost everyhting that is in Writer.cpp
<asac> anyway. off for the weekend
<jbernard_> ScottK: im working on updating ksplice, is there something i should do to mark that as in-progress?
<ScottK> jbernard_: Is this an updated merge?
<jbernard_> ScottK: you're asking if there's a newer debian version?
<ScottK> jbernard_: Yes.  Are you updating from Debian?
<jbernard_> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> jbernard_: You can leave a comment on merges.ubuntu.com that you are working on it.
<jbernard_> ScottK: awesome, im on it
<jbernard_> ScottK: im not able to find it in the list, am i missing something?
<ScottK> jbernard_: I agree it's not there.  Not sure why.
<ScottK> Maybe Adri2000 knows.
<jbernard_> ScottK: the new debian version (0.9.9-1) hit sid about two weeks ago
<jbernard_> ScottK: ill prepare a debdiff in any case
<geser> why should it appear on MoM when the ubuntu version doesn't has an Ubuntu delta?
<ScottK> Oh.  Right
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<ScottK> jbernard_: hopefully there is no debdiff, just a sync request.
 * ScottK wonders off in search of more coffee
<jbernard_> ahh, ok, no i follow
<jbernard_> /s/no/now
 * jbernard_ reaches for more coffee as well
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys is there any wikipage  that shows the process to apply debdiff and upload the packages (for MOTUs)?
<james_w> hey RoAkSoAx
<james_w> congratulations
<RoAkSoAx> james_w, thanks :)
<james_w> apt-get source package
<james_w> cd package-*
<james_w> wget -O- <debdiff> | patch -p1
<james_w> I think that's right
<james_w> new upstream versions are different
<james_w> or
<james_w> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/package
<james_w> bzr patch --strip 1 <debdiff>
<ode> hi
<james_w> merges require different arguments to debuild as well
<ode> i uploaded an updated version of a package to revu but it is not showing up
<RoAkSoAx> james_w, awesome, thanks. But isn't there a wikipage that explains everything?
<james_w> RoAkSoAx: I've not seen one. Write one!
<RoAkSoAx> james_w, yeah!! will do that. I'll just gather the information needed and will setup a wikipage :)
<james_w> nice
<ode> if i update a package to fix some problems that revu reports should I bump the version number i.e. ubuntu1 to ubuntu2, and then upload again. Or leave it as it is?
<geser> for REVU you can keep (and should) it at -0ubuntu1
<ode> thanks
<slytherin> ode: did you use -f option for dput?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: There is one.  I don't remember where it is. (wiki page)
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, I've been trying to search for it with no luck :S :(
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: OK.  As james_w said, it's just like applying a patch.  Then debuild -S -k(yourkeyid/email...).  The dput like you would to a PPA, but to ubuntu.
<ode> slytherin: yeah I did but I think I made an error with the version number
<ode> i'll fix and try again
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, that's the same process for any kind of debdiff (which can be a merge debdiff or a bugfix debdiff)?
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Yes, unless there is a new upstream release involved.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, and how are new upstream releases dealt?
<ScottK> Then if you have the tarball, you need to add -sa to debuild.
<RoAkSoAx> I see, I always build my packages both ways so it's ok
<ScottK> You should fetch the tarball from upstream yourself and then take the sponsoree's diff.gz and apply it (decompress and apply as a patch)
<ScottK> One of the key security principles is that we 'trust' upstream code, so you need to take the upstream code from upstream and not assume a non-developer has given it to you untampered.
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: ^^
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, awesome! Thanks :)!
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: I also recall having approximately the same questions when I made MOTU two years ago.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, haha. Yeah, these are exciting moments :)
<iulian> RoAkSoAx: You might find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New useful.
<RoAkSoAx> thanks iulian :)
<ScottK> iulian: That's the page I was thinking of.  Thanks.
<iulian> No problem.
<iulian> So, new MOTUs, eh?  Congratulations to them.
<ScottK> Someone who cares about latex might want to look into syncing vim-latexsuite.
<iulian> Hm, it seems that http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/ is not responding.
<iulian> Ah.  It worked.
<ScottK> iulian: What's in Debian represents a considerable update.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. If a lib appears in the NBS page, and it's normal (changed from lib1 to lib2), should we fill a remove request for the binary package (lib1 in my example)?
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: No.  Once it has no rdends left it'll get cleared up
<fabrice_sp> ok
<fabrice_sp> thanks
<iulian> ScottK: Yea.  I couldn't find a ChangeLog or a NEWS file.  It will need a FFe.
<iulian> ScottK: There is a debian/RELEASE-1.5.txt file. I found out that 1.5 was released in 2003.
<iulian> I'm definitely looking in the wrong direction.
<ScottK> iulian: Yes.  I think it's enough of an update we ought to take it if someone can verify it works.
<iulian> ScottK: That's what I was planning.
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: If you want something to work on, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?tag=ftbfs-gcc-4.4;users=debian-gcc@lists.debian.org probably has some patches we could do with.
<ScottK> If you find packages that FTBFS on http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20090909.html that have patches there, it's a good chance we need the patch
<diwic> ScottK: Is it just a coincidence that all packages on that list start with the letters a - f ?
<ScottK> diwic: The rebuild gets done in alphabetical order.  That's as far as it is.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, awesome! I'll work on it. Thanks :)
<ScottK> Also that page only updates every two hours.
<ScottK> RoAkSoAx: Feel free to invite new contributors to help you and sponsor them.
<diwic> scottk: somebody needs a faster build machine ;-)
<ScottK> diwic: It's done on the PPA builders whenever one is not otherwise in use.
<RoAkSoAx> ScottK, will do :)
<geser> RoAkSoAx: don't forget to check if there isn't a fixed package in the archive already. I'm going through this list and trying to fix all those "invalid conversions" errors.
<RoAkSoAx> geser, ok :)
<ScottK> geser: At the release team meeting today slangasek and sistpoty discussed trying to get a training session together to teach MOTU/hopefuls how to work on solving these FTBFS.
<geser> ScottK: the "invalid conversion" ones are pretty easy to fix (mostly add a "const", but some C/C++ knowledge is still useful), so they would be a good candidates for new contributors
<slangasek> geser: eh, *don't* add const for the invalid conversion ones
<slangasek> that's a bug in the toolchain, not in the packages that are FTBFS
<slangasek> and when the toolchain is fixed, they'll FTBFS again if changed
<geser> slangasek: oh
<slangasek> perhaps I should fix that in eglibc and ask for another rebuild test
<geser> slangasek: the declaration for strchr() on a const char* seemed pretty logic to return a const char *
<slangasek> geser: but that's not how the function is defined
<slangasek> (cf. the manpage)
<geser> in that case it would be perhaps good to stop the rebuild till it's fixed as there are many of these in the FTBFS list for the rebuild
<geser> so it's hard to find the real ones
<oussama> hi everybody
<randomaction> I have packaged a new upstream version, do I have to upload to LP anything besides .diff.gz? (I assume that .tar.gz should be taken from upstream anyway, and .dsc generated from it)
<sistpoty> hi folks
<geser> randomaction: only the .diff.gz is necessary
<randomaction> great, thanks
<geser> if the package doesn't have a watch file which makes it easy to fetch the new .orig.tar.gz, perhaps a link to the new upstream tarball would be helpful to save your sponsor the time to go hunting for it
<randomaction> Yep, I have added both.
<sistpoty> is anyone interested in an instant fix ftbfs session?
<sistpoty> (as we've got lot's of ftbfs, see http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20090909.html)
<diwic> sistpoty: there was a discussion two hours ago whether to fix them or not
<diwic> sistpoty: seems like an error in the toolchain was causing at least some of them
<ScottK> diwic: It was decided that was not the case.
<diwic> ok
<geser> diwic: they should be fixed again (see the log for #ubuntu-devel)
<sistpoty> so anyone interested in a fix ftbfs session here? I'd help with c/c++ issues
<sebner> sistpoty: I'd attend for sure :)
<sistpoty> :)
<sebner> sistpoty: what do you mean with "instant", right now?
<sistpoty> sebner: yes
<sebner> sistpoty: I have to fix something first :P
<sistpoty> hehe
 * porthose has notpad and pen ready
<sebner> porthose: good you didn't write "notepad" :P
<sistpoty> excellent!
<porthose> god I can't type today :)
<sistpoty> slangasek: got some time to jump in as well, if tough questions arise?
 * slangasek waves wildly
<sistpoty> wohoo, cool, so let's get started.
<sistpoty> so first off, the list we'll deal with is http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20090909.html, which is the current rebuild test (still going on, so the list will increase as buildds come to it)
<sistpoty> let's grab a nice one
<sistpoty> how about adanaxisgpl
<sistpoty> the (F) link goes straight to the build log, so let's take a look at it
<sistpoty> and also let's grab the source while looking at the build log
<sistpoty> (crack, why did I pick a large package :/)
<sistpoty> while the source downloads, it's a good idea to also look at debian's BTS, maybe there's a bug there open already, or a new version which we can pick up
<sistpoty> with the "PTS" link, you can see the package tracking system, and see if there's a newer version in unstable
<sistpoty> the "BTS" link is straight to debian's bug tracking system
<geser> I would help out in the session as I'm currently fixing FTBFS anyway :)
<sistpoty> geser: excellent, so feel free to chime in :)
<sistpoty> so we can see, that a) there's no new version in unstable, b) there is no build failure bug open in unstable... which means that we need to tackle it ourselves
<diwic> there is one in mentors.debian.net though
<sistpoty> diwic: oh, nice, excellent!
<diwic> wait
<diwic> that one's an older version?
<sistpoty> diwic: got a link? (can't see it on mentors right now)
<diwic> sistpoty: http://packages.qa.debian.org/a/adanaxisgpl.html lists it, but when I click on the link I just get an error. That version was older anyway
<sebner> diwic: it's not on mentors --> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/a/
<sistpoty> diwic: yep, that's an older version, which got purged from mentors after the upload
<geser> sistpoty: you should have picked avifile, it's a nice case that upstream got lucky that it worked till now
<ScottK> sistpoty: You should just make bddebian fix this one himself.
<sistpoty> ScottK: haha
<sistpoty> geser: I'll leave avifile for you to explain how to fix it ;)
<sistpoty> ok, so on PTS however there's also a link to svn, let's see if there's something that helps fixing it: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-games/packages/trunk/adanaxisgpl/?op=log
<sistpoty> which somehow doesn't look like it's working... maybe it was moved to git, *shrug*
<sistpoty> so at this point, it's get interesting, we'll have to fix it ourselves (so I guess I picked a good package *g+)
<sistpoty> let's look at the first error in the build log
<sistpoty> to make it clearer, I've pastebin'd it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269361/
<sistpoty> and forgot the interesting line, d'oh
<sebner> sistpoty: websvn is working for me but nothing helpful there
<sistpoty> sebner: ah, k, then I clicked on something wrong *g*
<sebner> heh
<sistpoty> so here's the interesting bit included: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269362/
<sistpoty> it says invalid conversion from const char * to char *
<sistpoty> w.o. looking at the code, this looks like a constant string was passed to a function requesting a char *
<ScottK> We have approximately a bazillion packages that FTBFS on they type of error.
<ScottK> they/this
<sistpoty> so let's look at the C side...
<sistpoty> in C, if you write "hello world", that will be of the type "const char *"
<sistpoty> the content of the pointer is stored somewhere in the data section
<geser> sistpoty: in most FTBFS listed on the page this error is caused by assigning a const char* to a const * (e.g. from strchr())
<geser> the return value from strchr()
<sistpoty> ah, I see
<sistpoty> so the content in the data section should really change (i.e. "hello world" shouldn't get overwritten w. something else)
<sistpoty> earlier on, gcc was lenient and didn't care too much
<sistpoty> so to denote that the content doesn't change, there's the const keyword
<sistpoty> so here comes the tricky part:
<sistpoty> if a library function returns a pointer which points inside the string, the return value must also be declared const
<sistpoty> (because you still mustn't be able to change the contents with the returned pointer)
<sistpoty> let's take a look at the code at ./Platform/X11/PlatformMiscUtils.cpp:1245, and see if this is the case here
<geser> which is the case now with g++ 4.4 and the reason why this appears now (see man strchr() for the C syntax)
<geser> strchr() has in C++ two declarations (one for char* and one for const char*) and g++-4.4 checks it now
<sistpoty> so this line is: end = strrchr (path, '/');
<geser> the same applies for similar functions
<sistpoty> and end is declared as char *
<sistpoty> in this function, end is not modified, so we can simply change it to be a const char *
<sistpoty> let's try a rebuild
<randomaction> ironically, the next line is: if (end == (const char *) NULL)
<sistpoty> heh, yes
<sistpoty> so while my box is rebuilding, a small side note:
<sistpoty> if you have to fix more compile errors, or need several tries, it makes sense to simply install the build dependencies and rebuild with make -f debian/rules binary
<sistpoty> that way, usually only the changed files will get rebuilt (given the upstream build system is getting it right)
<ScottK> porthose: pysvn uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<porthose> woot thx ScottK :)
<sebner> sistpoty: If seen many missing include <cstdio> stuff, what's the magic there?
<ScottK> sebner: Google has lots of good answers on that one.
 * ScottK needs to run.
<RainCT> Laney: did you get your system booting again? :)
<sebner> ScottK: isn't that a Q&A session :P
<slangasek> "magic"?
<slangasek> there's no magic, just include cstdio where it should be included? :)
<sistpoty> sebner: earlier on, many c++ headers included other headers
<ScottK> Yep
<sebner> slangasek: in other words: why does upstream don't do it
<sistpoty> sebner: so that <cstdio> was in fact included by a different header
<geser> sistpoty: mine rebuild is done (successful)
<sistpoty> sebner: so it did built back then
<sistpoty> geser: wohoo
<slangasek> sebner: because g++ was less strict before and the headers were included by accident, so upstream didn't notice
<sebner> grrrr -.-
<sebner> sistpoty: do you also have such an example, /me forgot the FTBFS message for this ones
<geser> sistpoty: have you an idea how to fix the FTBFS for avifile? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31591921/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.avifile_1%3A0.7.47.20070718-1.2ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/avifile/karmic/annotate/head%3A/lib/aviplay/aviplay.cpp
<geser> ^^ that's the source file
<sistpoty> sebner: I'd have to look for this... iirc there also was a mail from Martin Michlmayr explaining a few c++ errors wrt the new gcc, but I don't recall right now where that mail is (anyone got a pointer)?
<sebner> geser: lol, isn't that the other way round?
<sebner> sistpoty: kk, np
<diwic> sistpoty: I decided to try another package just to follow, but apt-get build-depends failed, one of the packages got a 404 not found error. :-(
<sistpoty> diwic: run apt-get update
<sistpoty> geser: hm... should be the same thing actually, though I can't say for sure how strrchr is defined in c++ (or why it would be needed in the first place)
<c_korn> p is not used after if(p). so *p=0 can be removed I think
<RainCT> sistpoty, geser: yay, the coredump works with gnome-voice-control. Now I need to know wth I can do with this file, though :P
<sistpoty> c_korn: no, the "." is removed in the string, should there be any (in a quite hacky way)
<geser> c_korn: no, the idea it that the filename (fn) should be terminated at the place with "." (if there is any)
<sistpoty> geser: according to http://www.cppreference.com/wiki/string/start, c_str() returns something non-modifiable
<geser> the problem here is that fn.c_str() returns a const char *, strrchr(const char*, int) returns also a const char *
<geser> so *p should be a const char *
<geser> in which case *p = 0 is illegal
<sistpoty> yes
<geser> this code needs to be modified to work on "string" (C++)
<geser> I'm curious why this didn't cause any problems (any crashes)
<slangasek> why would it?
<sistpoty> geser: how about size_t p = fn.rdin('.', 0)
<sistpoty> if (p != std::string::n_pos) { fn.erase(p, 1); }
<sistpoty> rfind even
<geser> slangasek: I assume it didn't crash because c_str() used modifiable space (even when it returned it as const char *), correct?
<sistpoty> bleh, of course not 1, but fn.erase(p, fn.size() - index - 1)
<sistpoty> (might still be off by one, /me recalculates)
<slangasek> geser: yes, that's almost always the case
<sistpoty> fn.erase(p, fn.size() - index)... that should be it
<slangasek> all pointers to read-only memory must be const by definition, but most const pointers don't point at read-only mem
<sistpoty> slangasek: and iirc even string constants don't reside in read only pages, correct?
<sistpoty> geser: anyways, since you were first to have the rebuild finished, maybe you'd like to explain the final steps (like getting the adanaxisgpl patch as a patch, forwarding it to debian and upload it?)
<geser> sure
<sistpoty> thanks, then I'll go out for a smoke, be back in 5 mins :)
<geser> so we know now how to fix it
<geser> the first step would be to check if the package uses a patch system
<geser> what-patch (from ubuntu-dev-tools) helps with this
<slangasek> sistpoty: string constants will usually be in read-only pages
<geser> what-patch returns for this package that it uses quilt
<geser> (an other way would be to look for debian/patches)
<geser> so lets get the change into a quilt patch
<geser> as I regularly forget the magic for quilt, I use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Quilt as a reminder
<Daviey> Hey, if i
<Daviey> Hey, if i'm cherry picking a patch from Debian.. should the changelog state "Cherry picked from Debian"?
<geser> Daviey: yes, it makes it easier during the next merge to know that the patch is already in Debian
<Daviey> geser: they way it's heading it's going to be constantly diverged from Debian :(
<geser> can you explain?
<sistpoty> slangasek: ah, thanks
<geser> back to our quilt patching: "export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches" to let quilt know where the existing patches are
<Daviey> geser: Debian don't want to adropt dkms at the moment for this package.
<geser> Daviey: but it's still good to know that the patch came from Debian and that we don't need to forward it (independent of any Ubuntu delta we need to keep for a longer time)
<Daviey> sure, thanks.
<geser> the next step is then to apply all existing patches (quilt push -a), create a new one (quilt new 40_fix-invalid-conversion.diff (or similar))
<geser> add the file we need to modify to it (quilt add src/Platform/X11/PlatformMiscUtils.cpp)
<geser> edit the file with an editor of your choice
<sebner> geser: without looking at the patch list, why did you pick 40?
<loic-m> jdstrand: thanks for the gmameui upload
<diwic> geser: are you actually rewriting the code a second time now?
<geser> sorry, missed a step: look at the existing patches to see how they are numbered and named
<loic-m> jdstrand: however I can't find a config.log file in the source package
<jdstrand> loic-m: did you check the diff.gz?
<geser> diwic: perhaps I should mention that I check which patch system is used before I start changing anything
 * sistpoty usually modifies directly but adds a new changelog entry and then debdiffs to get a patch
<geser> after the look at debian/patches I picked 40 as that looked like the next step in numbering (we don't need to push our patch somewhere in between the existing patches)
<loic-m> Ijdstrand: yes, I always check for files not in debian/ . Is it possible the diff.gz sent to you wasn't exactly the one I uploaded to REVU
<Daviey> sistpoty: thought about scripting that process?
<sistpoty> Daviey: not really... the main point is looking at the debdiff (to catch other maybe build system related changes, that shouldn't be there), and I wouldn't know how to automate this
<diwic> sistpoty: If you modify directly, won't you get lintian warnings for having modifications outside debian subdir?
<geser> when we are done with any changes, "quilt refresh" to update the quilt patch, and "quilt pop -a" to de-apply all patches
<geser> in the case of quilt we don't need to add our patch to debian/series (quilt did it already for us) (for dpatch one has to add it manually to patches/00list)
<sistpoty> diwic: well, if there's a patch system, yes... but I change directly and pick the patch then from the debdiff and integrate it into the patch system if everything works for the final upload (of course after rebuilding it again and running lintian *then*)
<c_korn> (in karmic quilt now has an option "shell" which makes it behave like cdbs-patch)
<geser> the next step would be to add a changelog entry (dch -i)
<geser> if our change is the first Ubuntu change to this package don't forget to run "update-maintainer"
<geser> if I didn't forget anything we should be able to build the new source package now (debuild -S)
<sebner> geser: what would you do if patches are like this: 2_foo, 4_bar,  foobar, barfoo, 30_foobarfoo, 40_barfoobar?
<geser> running "debdiff" inside the package dir will gives us the debdiff for our changes
<geser> sebner: curse about the maintainer
<sebner> geser: heh
<sebner> geser: that too
<ScottK> Also if you're on Jaunty or earlier, don't forget that the correct Ubuntu maintainer is now Ubuntu Develpers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<sebner> geser: pretty neutral would be to use 99 or? ^^
<geser> I had a similar case for an other FTBFS. had to name my patch ubuntu_... go get it sorted last
<geser> sebner: IIRC 0-9 sorts before a-z, so I would name it with something larger than foobar
<jdstrand> loic-m: I'm not sure how REVU will process the upload, but it certainly should be the same.
<randomaction> actually, the order of patches is governed by patches/series, so their names are not really important
<geser> if the package uses quilt or dpatch
<jdstrand> loic-m: if you unpack the source package, it is in there
<sistpoty> jdstrand: revu doesn't fiddle with the files (apart from the .changes file, which imo only gets made non-readable)
<ScottK> randomaction: That's true for Quilt
<geser> for cdbs-simple-patch no such file exists
<jdstrand> loic-m: in the diff.gz: +++ gmameui-0.2.10/config.log
<jdstrand> sistpoty: thanks
<slangasek> if it uses cdbs-simple-patchsys, petition the Debian maintainer to use something sane instead :-P
<sistpoty> jdstrand: np... at least that's true unless RainCT changed it *g*
<sebner> geser: kk, thx
<geser> once we checked that our debdiff contains only our expected changes we can redirect it into a file which we can use for attaching to LP
<randomaction> oh thanks, live and learn
<geser> in case a sponsoring is needed I put a "(lp: #xxx)" placeholder into my changelog entry, open a bug on LP, and replace the "xxx" inside the debdiff with the real bugnumber with an editor
<RainCT> sistpoty: what have I done? :P
<geser> now just the normal sponsorship process follows
<sebner> slangasek: quilt quilt quilt is the only choice here ;-P
<geser> for submitting the patch to Debian, I edit the debdiff and remove the Ubuntu specific parts (like the changelog entry and the Maintainer change) (is there a tool for it?)
<slangasek> geser: submittodebian
<slangasek> (removes the changelog entry, not the maintainer change)
<geser> slangasek: does it filter out the Ubuntu specific changes?
<loic-m> jdstrand: I'm really sorry, I must be blind. To make sure I'm looking at the same diff.gz, I dl it from http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/gmameui-0908292321/gmameui_0.2.10-0ubuntu1.diff
<loic-m> jdstrand: and I can't find any config.log string
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gmameui/0.2.10-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> loic-m: ^ that is what was in the queue and what I accepted/commented on
<geser> in case I needed to change something in debian/control, so that's it not simple to remove it from the debdiff, one needs to prepare a specific debdiff just for debian
<loic-m> jdstrand: that's not what I uploaded. I only uploaded to REVU, and it's still there
<ScottK> deupdate-maintainer would be a simple enough script.
<geser> and finally I use reportbug to open a bug about the problem in Debian and attach my trimmed debdiff to it
<diwic> geser: and lesson one; don't pick a package someone else did 4 hours ago. *bangs head against the wall*
<jdstrand> loic-m: please bring it up to your reviewer on REVU
<geser> diwic: which one did you pick?
<diwic> geser: alsaplayer
<loic-m> jdstrand: ok, I'll tell him, and ask what he did. Thanks
<geser> diwic: at least you can compare if you would have done it the same way
<loic-m> RainCT: ping
<sistpoty> RainCT: I only implied that I don't know what you have done :P
<RainCT> loic-m: yeah, I'm here wondering what's up :P
<loic-m> ok, I'm puzzled. I'd never upload a diff like that
<RainCT> ohh, nice diff :P
<geser> and if I didn't forget anything (like testbuilding before you submit your changes to Ubuntu and Debian) we are done and can pick the next FTBFS
<diwic> geser: solution was the same, yes.
<sebner> geser: yeah, next FTBFS \o/
<RainCT> loic-m: why is there no orig.tar.gz on REVU?
<randomaction> geser: is it a good idea to submit the patch to upstream as well?
<loic-m> RainCT: probably because the last upload I did, the gmameui page on REVU was already archived
<geser> randomaction: yes (but usually I'm too lazy to go looking how to submit it upstream and register in an amount of different bugtracking systems)
<RainCT> Shouldn't make a difference. Well, anyway
<sebner> geser: mail to DM with the debdiff and the note: Please also submit to upstream :P
<loic-m_> RainCT, sorry, got disconnected
<loic-m_> I missed everything since my line at [22:39]
<sistpoty> loic-m: the 0902292321 changes file was signed by 5E593B80, your key? (keyserver is very slow for me :/)
<porthose> sistpoty geser thx that was very informative :)
<loic-m_> yes, my key
<loic-m_> however, that's not what I uploaded to REVU
<geser> note: I've just uploaded our fix for adanaxisgpl
<sistpoty> loic-m: can you explain?
<sistpoty> geser: thanks a lot!
<sistpoty> so for the session, I guess we'll continue now that everyone tries to fix a ftbfs
<sistpoty> and if there are any c/c++ related questions, just ask here
<sistpoty> ideally providing a) a link to the build log and b) a link to the source file (or pasting the interesting bits of the source file)
<loic-m_> RainCT: the config.log isn't the only problem, the .desktop file got processed borked too (encoding of non-English letters), which isn't the case for the diff.gz on REVU
<RainCT> loic-m_: uhm I'm trying to reproduce getting a .diff.gz like that but everything shows up clean
<RainCT> loic-m_: the encoding is a firefox problem, Edit -> Encoding -> UTF-8
<sistpoty> loic-m_, RainCT: oh, interesting, there's a .diff and a .diff.gz in that directory
<sistpoty> RainCT: is the .diff generated from debdiff?
<RainCT> sistpoty: On REVU? That's a gunzip or something like that
<sistpoty> RainCT: yes, look at /srv/archive/revu1-incoming/gmameui-0908292321
<bdmurray> How do I request to join the universe sponsor's team?
<loic-m_> RainCT: you're right, the encoding in the tar is correct
<sistpoty> RainCT, loic-m_: the .changes file only lists the correct files (no .diff referenced)
<sistpoty> bdmurray: try contacting the team admins
<geser> the next easy "invalid conversion" error is bobcat
<RainCT> sistpoty: (the .diff is created by a file in hook.d: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269391/, that's code from you or siretart I guess, but anyway not relevant to the discussion)
<geser> I skipped some missing header errors for now, so they are still open
<sistpoty> persia, TheMuso: ^^ (bdmurray)
<sistpoty> RainCT: interesting snippet, which I'm sure that I didn't write it *g*
<loic-m_> RainCT: is theer a way to see where the archive-admins got that diff.gz from?
<bdmurray> sistpoty: thanks
<sistpoty> bdmurray: thank you for volunteering to sponsor packages ;)
<RainCT> loic-m_: iirc I uploaded gmameui from http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6555 after fixing debian/copyright
<RainCT> I recently clean my ~/tmp/ directory (where I do reviews and stuff) so I can't check how it looked
<loic-m_> RainCT: the old diff.gz I uploaded didn't have the config.log file either, because else lintian would have complained
<sistpoty> loic-m_: not knowing if the info is on lp somewhere, the karmic-changes list should have the details (though iirc nowadays the .changes file is stripped of the signature :/)
<loic-m_> RainCT: for the copyright change, I did it on the August 29 upload
<loic-m_> (and emailed you+archive admins)
<RainCT> loic-m_: Yeah, I think I uploaded before that fixing it myself, but that was:  dget ..; cd ..; geany debian/copyright; debuild -S -sa -krainct@ubuntu.com, but now I've been trying running debuild and dpkg-buildpackage and the .diff.gz remains clean so I don't know how it can have got in there
<RainCT> (maybe because now I'm on Debian and I did that on Karmic)
<loic-m_> ok
<RainCT> (err Jaunty rather)
<sistpoty> bdmurray: btw., regarding #ubuntu-review debate, did you mean it to be intended for upstream having questions about development on ubuntu?
<RainCT> loic-m_: anyway, is this just about "omg where did that file come from?" or is there some problem?
<sistpoty> bdmurray: because after thinking a while, I think such a channel would indeed be worthwhile to have, if marketed properly
<loic-m_> RainCT: I just didn't understand jdstrand comment on the n-p bug report, and was wondering how the file got there in the diff.gz, and if there was anything to check in debian/rules in case something didn't get cleaned up properly
<ahe> i'd like to ask two questions about ppa:
<ahe> is it normal that my package always ends up in main although the section is universe/sound?
<RainCT> ahe: Yes, PPAs only have a "main" section
<ahe> can i build jaunty and karmic packages (no differences except for the distribution name) from a single source package?
<ahe> RainCT: a thanks, so at least it is not my package :)
<RainCT> ahe: Nope, I think you have to upload it twice with different version numbers (I suggest appending ~ppa1 for Karmic and ~ppa1~jaunty1 for Jaunty).
<sistpoty> there's a but about that though :)
<geser> bug 235064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235064 in soyuz "Implement multi-release support for packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235064
<ahe> is it of any use to upload to revu during the freeze or should i better only maintain my packages in my ppa and wait for the time after the freeze?
<loic-m_> ahe: you can still get reviews and work on your package, even if it only makes it for Karmic+1
<sistpoty> (though there won't be many motus doing reviews during freeze time, as they'll spend time on fixing bugs or ftbfs instead... at least I hope so *g*)
<sistpoty> hm... I'm seeing no further questions regarding ftbfs... is everyone who listened to the session working on one? *g*
* sistpoty changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Karmic Feature Freeze is in effect now! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck | latest rebuild failures: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20090909.html
<randomaction> sistpoty: I fixed boswars
<sistpoty> excellent, randomaction!
<randomaction> only to find that it was already fixed in Debian (
<binarymutant> alright I'm stumped, why is my watchfile not pulling? http://paste.debian.net/46323/
<randomaction> so I filed a sync bug LP: #428116
<sistpoty> randomaction: if you find anything with maintainer "Debian Games Team", you could also try asking in #debian-games on oftc.net
<geser> randomaction: don't forget to subscribe the sponsors team if you want it ACKed
<sistpoty> binarymutant: not too sure if uscan can actually deal with references within a page... the real download url for e.g. net-scp-1.0.2.tar.gz seems to be http://rubyforge.org/frs/download.php/51292/net-scp-1.0.2.tar.gz
<randomaction> geser: Sure. Usually requestsync did it for me, but it crashed this time.
<binarymutant> sistpoty, hmm, this one works and it's from the same project though :/   http://paste.debian.net/46326/
<sistpoty> binarymutant: sorry, no clue
<binarymutant> ty for trying :D
<sebner> sistpoty: I'll try to fix one tomorrow :) I wish a good night and thanks for the "instant" session =)
<sistpoty> sebner: thanks and good night
<Laney> RainCT: Didn't try yet, that's tomorrow's job
<Laney> :(
<Ryan52> asac: ah. I will admit that I didn't try that :)
<Ryan52> asac: and wouldn't have thought to..
<Zhenech> mezgani, hey
<phil_ps> hey I am trying to use printk
<phil_ps> I tried viewing with klogd
<c_korn> I try to fix d4x. the diff.gz makes changes outside the debian/ directory (including configure) should I also move those changes into a patch ?
<phil_ps> I restarted it and then did #klogd -c 8
<sistpoty> c_korn: rule of thumb: if there's no patch system, don't add one ;)
<c_korn> sistpoty: so also my fix about the FTBFS bug should directly go into the sources? without a patch system ?
<sistpoty> c_korn: if there isn't one, yes. If there's a patch system, you should use this
<c_korn> sistpoty: ok, thanks.
<c_korn> ok, I need the same solution as before: http://pastebin.com/d7e8e3a20
<c_korn> what was it ?
<c_korn> tmp1 in line 3 should be const
<sistpoty> c_korn: not 100% sure if it's as easy as declaring one variable from char * to const char *. Got the build log as well?
<c_korn> sistpoty: build log is here http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31612667/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.d4x_2.5.7.1-6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sistpoty> c_korn: that wouldn't work, then tmp1 couldn't be modified
<c_korn> yes, I was about to mention that.
<c_korn> line 1453 is line 3 in my paste
<sistpoty> wow, that are lots of warnings regarding string constants -> char *.
<Hosein-mec_> i uploaded my package to Launchpad successfully but didnt receive email from Launchpad yet. any help ?
<c_korn> Hosein-mec_: how long did you wait ? it can take some minutes
<c_korn> Hosein-mec_: also #launchpad is the better place for such questions
<sistpoty> c_korn: you could be evil and try to force cast it to char *.... char *tmp1=(char *)index(tmp,':');
<sistpoty> c_korn: not too sure if that works though
<Hosein-mec_> c_korn: more than 45 minutes
<c_korn> sistpoty: this evil hack would solve all of those conversions then, wouldn'it ?
<sistpoty> c_korn: not necessarily. For one thing, I'm not sure if it does indeed wor
<sistpoty> +k
 * c_korn doubts it.
<sistpoty> c_korn: apart from that, if tk_entry_get_text does indeed return a const pointer which resides in a read-only page, you'd get a segfault at runtime
 * c_korn tries to build it.
<c_korn> sistpoty: yes, but then it would have segfaulted before,too.
<sistpoty> c_korn: i.e. if you try const char *s = "hello"; char *t = (char *)s; *t=NULL; I guess that it would segfault
<sistpoty> c_korn: that's right
<sistpoty> c_korn: another soltion would be to strcpy the result from gtk_entry_get_text... that's for sure non-const then
<sistpoty> (but you'd have to free it afterwards again)
<sistpoty> oh, wrong in my example... *t = 0; of course
<c_korn> sistpoty: to free it is just ... delete tmp2 ... (tmp2 being the strcpy'd non-const value ?
<sistpoty> c_korn: free(tmp2)
<sistpoty> c_korn: anything c-related uses malloc, the pendant is free
<sistpoty> c_korn: anything allocated with c++ is "new", that would be deleted
<sistpoty> (don't mix these two)
<c_korn> sistpoty: ok, I just thought because in line 10 of my pastebin is: delete[] ns;
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-12
<sistpoty> c_korn: well, whatever the result from sum_strings is must be allocated with "new" then ;)
<mezgani> Zhenech, yep
<mezgani> i was watching a movie, are you there
<c_korn> sistpoty: omg, your hack worked actually. casts are the root of all evil :)
<sistpoty> c_korn: hehe
<sistpoty> c_korn: but only apply such a patch, if you're really sure that there's no string constant ever returned... otherwise it'll haunt you at run time ;)
<c_korn> sistpoty: well, I have no idea what gtk_entry_get_text returns actually. but as long as it worked before this hack does not hurt.
<sistpoty> c_korn: no idea myself about gtk internals... I could only guess that it eventually returns the actual passed pointer to get_entry_set_text (or whatever this function might be called)
<sistpoty> c_korn: and that it eventually doesn't rely internally on the string not being changed :) otherwise that calls for trouble *g*
<c_korn> sistpoty: hm, sure. I first try to constify the char* if appropriate. else your hack is the easiest solution. does not break anything which was broken anyhow before.
<sistpoty> heh... maybe I should state that my hack is really a hack is a hack is a hack. Don't use it evar, unless you know what you're doing :P
<c_korn> sistpoty: I will make a runtime test once I fixed/hacked ALL of them: http://pastebin.com/d354469a8 grrr
<sistpoty> c_korn: excellent, and please subscribe to bugs (and especially watch out for crashes due to it being really a crude hack
<sistpoty> +)
<c_korn> hm, (nt:28303): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<c_korn> fails only in the schroot actually.
<sistpoty> c_korn: bind-mounted /tmp?
<sistpoty> (iirc the X socket is there)
<c_korn> sistpoty: yes, it is mounted.
<sistpoty> hm... maybe I'm not up to date about the X socket then *g*
<sistpoty> or DISPLAY is unset?
<sistpoty> (which wouldn't cause :0.0 then, I guess)
<c_korn> sistpoty: yes, DISPLAY is set.
<sistpoty> *shrug*
<c_korn> actually d4x runs fine outside the schroot in my "real" (virtualbox) karmic
<c_korn> so it is ready for upload
<sistpoty> c_korn: then upload it? (or do you need a sponsor?)
<c_korn> sistpoty: I think I need a sponsor (I am not even a motu acutally)
<sistpoty> c_korn: I always thought you were... ;)... link to debdiff?
<c_korn> sistpoty: sorry for disappointing you :) http://pastebin.com/f3bef079c
<sistpoty> c_korn: looks good at first glimpse :)... just as a hint, you could mention the files you touched explicitely in debian/changelog, that helps looking these up in the future
<c_korn> sistpoty: should I do so now ?
<sistpoty> c_korn: it's ok for now
<c_korn> if you like: http://pastebin.com/fc17c143
<sistpoty> c_korn: you'll find out once you're doing merges that you once did :P (at least that's where I learnt to write good changelog entries)
<c_korn> oops...
<sistpoty> (and my initial changelog entries where somewhat cracky... I couldn't figure out what I did half a year ago)
<c_korn> there you go: http://pastebin.com/f1aebd02f
<c_korn> sistpoty: :)
<c_korn> I need a FFE a assume
<sistpoty> c_korn: hm?
<sistpoty> c_korn: bug fixes don't need a FFe
<c_korn> oh, ok.
<sistpoty> c_korn: unless after final freeze... but even then you'd hit the right person :P
<sistpoty> c_korn: tried to forward the patch yet?
<c_korn> I opened a bug in lp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d4x/+bug/428207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428207 in d4x "[Update package] 2.5.7.1-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]
<c_korn> I will forward the patch to debian with submittodebian now.
<sistpoty> c_korn: oh, you should have closed the bug with a LP: #428207 stanza in debian/changelog
<sistpoty> c_korn: otherwise you'll have to close the bug yourselves in a few seconds ;)
<c_korn> sistpoty: I have this stanza in the debdiff which is attached to the bug.
<sistpoty> c_korn: but not in the debdiff you pasted me :/
<sistpoty> (which I just uploaded btw.)
<c_korn> sistpoty: I did not know the number at that time. sorry. will do it then manually.
<sistpoty> c_korn: well, no problem, thanks for your contribution!
<sistpoty> c_korn: anyways, I'd suggest to forward it to debian as wishlist bug (it's maintained by debian-qa so it should get in over time)
<sistpoty> c_korn: even better would be if you could check if there's still an upstream caring, and forward the patch there (to relieve debian-qa of the need)
<c_korn> hm, latest upstream changelog entry is from 2005-09-16 11:09
<sistpoty> yeah, I failed to find a valid link to an upstream page in the first place (but I didn't look really close though)
<c_korn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downloader_for_X (website is down)
<c_korn> hm, I wanted to send the patch to debian but I have no mail sending program (except of thunderbird) configured.
<c_korn> yay, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31692700/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.d4x_2.5.7.1-6ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<c_korn> only thousand of warnings
<sistpoty> c_korn: you can use reportbug -B debian <package>
<c_korn> but no error :P
<sistpoty> c_korn: and then if it asks if you want to submit the bug report, type "?"
<sistpoty> (there should be an option to write the message to stdout, which you can adjust in tb then)
<sistpoty> c_korn: congrats :)
 * sistpoty must go to bed now
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<c_korn> sistpoty: good night and thanks
<c_korn> does anyone know how I can tell reportbug/submittodebian to use thunderbird ?
<mruiz> hi all
<mruiz> I'm working on a new patch for a package, and I got "unknown patch system" with what-patch ... Suggestions?
<Flannel> mruiz: Try #ubuntu-motu
<LaserJock> heh
<Flannel> Oh
<mruiz> lol
<LaserJock> mruiz: it might not have a patch system?
<Flannel> sorry, 11 is right under 2 in irssi
<mruiz> Flannel, np
 * Flannel was wondering why it got so quiet.
<mruiz> LaserJock, there are many patches under debian/patches . Some of them are .diff and .patch
<jmarsden> mruiz: Read the debian/rules file to check whether it already uses a patch system (how do those patches get applied?)
<LaserJock> mruiz: so look in debian/control
<mruiz> jmarsden, thanks
<mruiz> I'm getting an error during the building (pbuilder) process of a package: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: mesa-swx11-source (> 6.4.1) which is a virtual package.
<zooko> Folks: are there any Ubuntu platforms where sizeof(int) != sizeof(size_t) ?
<zooko> Because I just got a package I wrote accepted into Ubuntu in order to go into Karmic, and now we've discovered a bug in it when that inequality holds.
<mpontillo> zooko: on x86_64 I believe sizeof(size_t)=8 and sizeof(int)=4, so I would think yes, but I don't have a 64-bit Ubuntu system handy to verify
<zooko> I do.
<zooko> Thanks.
<mruiz> hi all
<LucidFox> Do I need to file a freeze exception to request a package to be removed?
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: don't think so
<Hobbsee> it's not like it's introducing anything new.  but do do regression tests as appropriate and list them in the bug, if you can
<ScottK> LucidFox: No.
<AnAnt> Hello, I'm working on a package that installs its system-wide config file in /usr/share/covered/.covered (ie. a hidden file in /usr/share/covered) , so I suggested to upstream to rather install it as /etc/covered, so his response was that he doesn't think that application specific configuration files should be located in /etc , any comments ?
<AnAnt> isn't there some FHS standard regarding this ?
<jmarsden> AnAnt: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#PURPOSE6
<quentusrex> If I'm building a package for multiple releases, should I put the highest release I support, or the lowest?
<jmarsden> AnAnt: Note also in the section about /usr/share that data there must not need modification... so config files are not allowed in there if the user is expected to edit them :)
<quentusrex> jmarsden: do you have any idea about the release tagging for a package? if I want a package to be installable on both Intrepid and Jaunty, in the changelog do I say intrepid, or jaunty?
<jmarsden> quentusrex: The one you want that package to actually build on is what you put in the first line of debian/changelog ...
<quentusrex> so I need to release a separate package for each release?
<jmarsden> The changelog doesn't affect installability, just what it gets built on by the buildds ... I don't think you can automate "build this exact same source package on N different releases
<quentusrex> and the manual way is to specify which release it gets built on...
<quentusrex> ok
<quentusrex> thanks.
<jmarsden> Bear in mind I am not a MOTU... but that's my understanding of how it works.
<quentusrex> that's fine.
<quentusrex> I'm rather new to packaging...
<quentusrex> as long as I get an opinion that will probably work, I'm happy enough
<quentusrex> I'll refine my process later...
<jmarsden> OK.  That works for me, I build some packages for Hardy/Intrepid/Jaunty/karmic in a team PPA...
<quentusrex> and you release an incremented package for each release?
<jmarsden> Yes. I end up naming them whatever-x.y-1~hardy1 and then ~inrepid1 and so forth.
<jmarsden> Look at the bibletime packages in https://launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire/+archive/ppa if you want an example :)
<quentusrex> jmarsden: lucky you...
<quentusrex> my builds are 170MB+
<quentusrex> since I have tons of sound files for the telephony package...
<jmarsden> All ending up in a separate -data binary package, I would hope :)  But yes, that would make uploading the source package multiple times not much fun.
<quentusrex> yeah....
<jmarsden> quentusrex: You may be able to do debuild -S and just upload those, so the orig.gz does not get uploaded N times... might be worth some experimenting with.
<quentusrex> do you know if it's possible to do a dpkg-buildpackage, and only say one of the packages to build?
<quentusrex> jmarsden: that is what I do...
<quentusrex> hmm
<quentusrex> actually it seems I don't have an orig
<jmarsden> quentusrex: You mean ask dpkg-build-ackage to only build one *binary* package when the source package normally would build multiple binary packages?  I don't think so, man dpkg-buildpackage might find you some option for that.
<quentusrex> what's the quick command to build an orig?
<jmarsden> quentusrex: You don't?  Are you building a native package??
<jmarsden> If you have foo-1.2.3.tar.gz then you can do  ln -s foo-1.2.3.tar.gz foo_1.2.3.orig.tar.gz      if that is what you mean?
<quentusrex> now, in packaging terms, how long does an orig last?
<quentusrex> if I'm building package: foo_1.0.4.15968-1ubuntu1.....
<quentusrex> I'm using the 4th number as the svn revision, and the first 3 numbers as the most recent tagged release...
<quentusrex> is there a better way to number it so that the tagged releases get a new orig, but the svn version can get updated?
<zakame> hi hi
<jmarsden> quentusrex: Until the upstream project releases a new version.
<jmarsden> if you are new to packaging, it is far easier to stick to packaging released software, IMO.  Deal with creating tarballs from svn later once you have packaging itself well understood and working.
<jmarsden> quentusrex: Bit wait... if it us -1ubuntu1 you already have Debian/Ubuntu packages for an older version to use as a basis for your work.
<jmarsden> s/Bit/But/ :)
<quentusrex> jmarsden: I'm part of a project and I'm the only one to deals with ubuntu
<quentusrex> I want a package for myself, and it'd be easiest if I learn to package, and get others using it on ubuntu
<jmarsden> Then you can persuade your colleagues to release at nice appropriate intervals, and release those as Ubuntu packages.
<jmarsden> Do those creating packages for Fedora, or SuSe or FreeBSd just package from svn too?
<quentusrex> they have two different sets of packages,
<quentusrex> release packages, and nightlies...
<quentusrex> I'm learning on the nightlies to build the releases properly..
<jmarsden> First use a real, released tarball that you know has been tested and works.  Just my sugggestion :)
<quentusrex> jmarsden: for most projects that is correct, but this one never has svn in unbuildable state...
<quentusrex> anyone who breaks a build loses commit rights for a couple weeks
<jmarsden> It's your choice.     But ... -1ubuntu1 means there is already a Debian foo-x.y-1 package, so why are you not using that?
<quentusrex> so those with commit rights are cautious about committing... I'm not saying there aren't bugs, but they don't break stuff.
<quentusrex> because there isn't one...
<quentusrex> most packages seem to use that naming, so I used it.
<jmarsden> Then you did not read the Packaging Guide carefully enough!
<geser> for most package exists a version -1 in Debian
<quentusrex> :)
<jmarsden> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#changelog   says "If a package for the application does not exist in Debian, then the Debian revision is 0 (e.g., 2.4-0ubuntu1)."
<quentusrex> aah, I'll fix that..
<quentusrex> now, is there a good way to do: foo-1.0.4-15432-0ubuntu1.....
<quentusrex> or will that not work?
<binarymutant> is this for a ppa?
<quentusrex> yes
<quentusrex> it's for the development testing builds, aka nightlies...
<quentusrex> where the svn revision should over ride the 0ubuntu5 part...
<jmarsden> quentusrex: Don't use the - before the svn number, use a . instead.  - has a specific meaning .
<binarymutant> quentusrex, ah thank you, I was just asking for my own future information on how ppa naming works (or doesn't work)
<quentusrex> there seem to be a bunch of us that are new and trying to figure it out.. :)
<binarymutant> I thought it didn't matter what you named it :/
<binarymutant> err versioned it*
<jmarsden> You will probably end up with foo-1.0.4.20090912-1~ppa~jaunty1 or similar.
<jmarsden> binarymutant: Please do read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#changelog  (and in fact, read the whole Guide, for good info on packaging!)
<binarymutant> jmarsden, ah does this also apply to ppa's ? for instance I was thinking about hosting some debs from another distro :/
<jmarsden> PPAs are for Ubuntu, only, at the moment.  There have been requests to allow Debian packages there too, and DEbian buildds, but AFAIK that is not yet available or even promised.
<quentusrex> will a foo-1.0.4~15234..... still be able to use foo-1.0.4.orig.tar.gz?
<binarymutant> jmarsden, ah, ty for that info :D
<quentusrex> what's the proper way to do orig directories and files?
<jmarsden> quentusrex: Well... the version of the .orig (not the package version, the upstream version) needs to match.  That second - separates the upstream version part from the package version part.
<jmarsden> softwarename-upstreamversion-packageversion~ppa~whatever
<jmarsden> I repeat: by trying to work from svn you are adding unnecessary complexity to this... build a stable release and get a lintian clean package of it, *then* go after the svn code if you have to.
<quentusrex> I hear you jmarsden, but the only point to packaging it is for the nightlies...
<quentusrex> they have the release upgrade fully automated...
<quentusrex> just not the nightlies...
<jmarsden> No, the point is so you learn how to package, first!
<randomaction> quentusrex: do you use svn-buildpackage? it's a tool that looks suited to your situation
<diwic> What status should a bug have when it is waiting for a universe sponsor?
 * hyperair usually puts either confirmed or in progress
<randomaction> diwic: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<diwic> randomaction: so it can be "confirmed" although I shouldn't confirm my own bugs?
<randomaction> it should be "confirmed" if you have uploaded a debdiff for review
<diwic> Okay. Should I manually remove config.sub & config.guess changes?
<diwic> Well, I'll keep them then.
<diwic> one FTBFS bug fixed \o/
<randomaction> one out of hundreds...
<diwic> randomaction: Or you could be optimistic and think of all the thousands of packages that actually build :-)
<randomaction> :)
<tilgovi> Newbie packaging question: if a `make install` creates directories that do not match the preferred layout of ubuntu packages (of this type), should I modify the Makefile or is there a file in the ./debian directory that can remap these locations?
<jmarsden> debian/install
<jmarsden> tilgovi: man dh_install
<tilgovi> jmarsden: thanks :) I knew it had to be easy.
<azeem> tilgovi: however, it is recommended to fix the upstream Makefile as well if possible
<tilgovi> azeem: what if it's not debian...I mean to say...what standard layout should I attempt to impose?
<tilgovi> azeem: that's a silly question...I can sort that out.
<tilgovi> sorry.
<azeem> tilgovi: the FHS
<tilgovi> azeem: Ahh...I see. Great. Thanks a bunch.
<tilgovi> now to start filling my ppa
<Hosein-mec> hi
<Hosein-mec> launchpad Accepted my package. and i received some email
<Hosein-mec> [Build #1240247] i386 build of smooth-tasks 20090910-1 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE (hoseinhz63 PPA)
<Hosein-mec> ...
<Hosein-mec> but there is no package yet
<Hosein-mec> https://launchpad.net/~hoseinhz63/+archive/ppa
<Hosein-mec> anyone told me about build-dependencies for package
<Hosein-mec> how do that ?
<geser> check why the build of your package failed and fix it
<geser> have you read the packaging guide?
<geser> !packaging guide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jcfp> Anybody know which python versions will be available in karmic?
<DktrKranz> likely 2.5, 2.6 and 3.1
<jcfp> DktrKranz: thanks
<Hosein-mec> launchpad cant build
<Hosein-mec> https://launchpad.net/~hoseinhz63/+archive/ppa/+build/1240247/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.smooth-tasks_20090910-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hosein-mec> anyone can help ?
<Lutin> Hosein-mec: looks like the pacage is missing a build-dependency on cmake
<Hosein-mec> Lutin: i need set it in debian/control file ? if yes how to find dependency need to build ?
<Lutin> yes, you need to set it in debian/control − like all build-dependencies
<Hosein-mec> Lutin: this line ? Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7)
<Lutin> yes
<Hosein-mec> how find other dependensy needed for source ?
<Lutin> you should probably read the debian new maintainer's guide, I guess
<Hosein-mec> i read it but i dont understand this section
<Lutin> Hosein-mec: I guess you can find at least the required libs by looking at CMakeFiles/*.dir/depend.internel , but I'm no cmake expert so there might be a better way
<Lutin> (ah, there is. CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake, at least)
<Hosein-mec> Lutin: thanks
<AnAnt> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<AnAnt> jmarsden: thanks
<toobaz1> Hello. Denemo is a package full of bugs, with a version which upstream explicitly suggests to avoid. The last version, repackaged from scratch, just touched debian unstable. To work under karmic (and jaunty too, for that matter), the dependencies should be tweaked (only minimal versions, which are too exigent), and I can provide the patch for that. Do you think it is worth the effort or is it just too late?
<ScottK> toobaz1: It's worth looking into.  I'd say (from what you've described) yes.
<toobaz1> so I just ask a sync attaching the debdiff?
<ScottK> And subscribe motu-release since it'll need a Feature Freeze exception at this point.
<ScottK> !FFe
<ubottu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<ScottK> toobaz1: See the extra information asked for ^^
<lamalex> Can I apt-get source a package from a different release?
<lamalex> for instance I'm on karmic and want to get the source package from jaunty for someting
<lamalex> possible?
<lamalex> I tried apt-get source gnome-power-manager/jaunty but that's not it
<xnox> well you need deb-src lines for jaunty in your sources =)
<lamalex> ah :)
<lamalex> will that work then? was my syntax correct?
<xnox> and I think there was a script in devscripts or ubuntu-devtools which would pull sources from launchpad which is more uptodate then any mirror
<xnox> not sure about syntax but something like that should work =) check the manpage or just trial and error ;-)
 * xnox is a beginner in ubuntu packaging
<ScottK> pull-lp-source is, I think the script you meant
<xnox> ScottK: thanks ;-)
<RainCT> lamalex: once you have the deb-src line, apt-get source <package>=<version>
<lamalex> RainCT: yah, i just rtfm'd
<RainCT> lamalex: but if you write a patch for apt-get to accept a -t argument when doing 'apt-get source' you'd rock :P
<lamalex> that would be convenient
<lamalex> i'll put it on my 'todo'
<RainCT> cool (unless your "todo" is like mine, ie. saying "I'll do it some day" and forget about it :D)
<RainCT> somehow my English sucks today xD
<lamalex> RainCT: yes, mine is like that
<lamalex> it's about 10k items longs..
<lamalex> many of which are quite large and actually need done
<RainCT> btw, someone knows how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/269890/  (I get that trying to use cowbuilder-dist on Squeeze)
<ScottK> Just submitted the "It's time for the gtk1.2 rdpends to die" bug.
<ScottK> geser (or any other C proficient person) could I have a hand with http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/searchandrescue
<jmarsden> ScottK: The function strcasestr is apparently being declared twice, slightly differently... which is not good.  Either declare it once, or make sure the two declarations are 100% identical?
<ScottK> jmarsden: I'm not a C programmer, so I need "give me a patch" kind of help.
<ScottK> Missing headers I can do (already fixed on in that package), this stuff, not me.
<jmarsden> Ah... I'm not up for that right now, about to go out for lunch...
<ScottK> Thanks anyway
<ScottK> Odds are I'll be here when you get back.
<geser> ScottK: you need someone with more C++ knowledge than me. This looks like the package implements some of the same C functions itself (in a C++ context)
<ScottK> Yuck.
 * ScottK looks around some more.
<geser> I'd probably check if the description of the mentioned function in string.cpp matches the manpage and use the one from libc6 (i.e. comment the declaration and definition out)
<geser> I'm currently not on my Ubuntu so can't check myself right now
<geser> but will do it later
<ScottK> Thanks.
<geser> you can also ask sistpoty when he comes around
<ScottK> I will.
<sebner> geser: would you mind taking a look if this is correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269955/  <-- at least it builds for me now
<geser> sebner: for this kind of error, this the correct fix (g++ would complain if some later code tried to write to the const pointer)
<sebner> geser: thx :) seems to be qualified for an inline patch to me, no patchsystem :P
 * RoAkSoAx should have swapped courses earlier. Lots to read and so little time to finish the homework :(
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: school already started for you?
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, yeah like 3 weeks ago, but I just swapped a course two days ago... and I already have like 7 chapters to read and a huge homework
<sebner> geser: would you mind also taking a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/269961/ ?
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: what kind of school is that?
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, Grad School (Masters Degree)
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: heh, I wish you good luck then
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, thanks :)
<sebner> RoAkSoAx: and congrats to MOTUship btw :D
<RoAkSoAx> sebner, thank you :) xD
<geser> sebner: can you paste the function?
<geser> sebner: and I guess kees would be happy if you also fixed the warning about the missing format string
<sebner> geser: me might be you because my C knowledge = 0 :P
<sebner> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/269971/
<kees> those two just need to be  LOG_WARN("%s", err.c_str());
<sebner> kees: I'm wondering what's the difference. I know this form other languages. %s shows err.c_str() so what speaks against lonely err.c_str()?
<kees> sebner: because if err.c_str() itself contains format characters, they will be processed.
<kees> i.e.  the first function takes a filename.  what if the filename is %x%x%n%n.blah ?
<sebner> urgh
<sebner> I understand
<kees> cool :)  yeah, it's a subtle gotcha
<sebner> kees: see that works. mighty guys you can propose solutions and worker bees (like me) uploading the fixes :D
<kees> heh, well, I upload fixes too, but it sure helps if everyone is watching out for it.  :)
<geser> sebner: I need to look later at it as I need to know what Qcall, Qlname, Q... and recbuffer is
<sebner> geser: sure, go on. kees already told the solution to fix the warnings :)
<sebner> geser: any progress? Btw, how can we improve the FTBFS fixing? The rebuild page is nice but can't be updated what's already fixed so it's pretty annoying (I suppose everybody checks if something has been done already though)
<geser> sebner: I'm currently gaming (under Windows)
<sebner> geser: heh, np :)
<geser> sebner: wgrant knows about this wish for the the rebuild page and plans to work on it once he has some free time
<sebner> cool, thx for the information :D
<geser> sebner: as uploads to the main archive don't propagate to the rebuild archive, the script needs to check if there is a new upload to the main archive
<geser> if you know python you can grab the code for the FTBFS page from my LP account
<geser> (the rebuild page uses only a slight modified version of it)
<sebner> geser: I'm more on the java/C# side :P (I hate java though)
<binarymutant> how long should I wait to upload to revu after karmic+ ? It's a new version from upstream. I was thinking ~a month (?)
<sebner> binarymutant: you can upload any time but won't get sponsoring until the archiv for karmic +1 is open
<binarymutant> ty
<RainCT> mok0: So you're a Wave fan too? :)
<sebner> geser: fixing const char FTBFS is somehow funny, at least when they are easy to fix what's mostly the case
#ubuntu-motu 2009-09-13
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ScottK> Hi sistpoty.  I've been waiting for you ....
<sistpoty> hey ScottK
<sistpoty> what's up?
<ScottK> sistpoty: Could you have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/searchandrescue
<ScottK> I got it as far as I could ...
<ScottK> I just noticed someone proposed a patch.
<sistpoty> ScottK: I'll give it a shot
<ScottK> sistpoty: I'd settle for a review of the proposed patch.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sistpoty> ScottK: after looking a bit, I guess the provided patch is brittle and might break later on. I'll try to fix it in a better way right now.
<ScottK> sistpoty: Thanks.
<ScottK> sistpoty: Feel free to take what I started and upload when you're done.  I mostly just want it taken care of.
<sistpoty> ScottK: that means I must do rigourous testing though *g*
<ScottK> Fortunately it doesn't require special hardware ....
<ScottK> Yep
<sistpoty> yeah, since I switch from nvidia to ati, I still failed to get gl working again... which is good for my productivity :)
<sistpoty> ScottK: just uploaded a building version to revu, completely untested yet though (and missing documentation in changelog)...
 * sistpoty will fix that after a smoke, unless someone beats him to it
<quentusrex> How to I make sure a jaunty package is built with libtool 1.5 even though a newer one is out?
<sistpoty> quentusrex: there only seems to be 2.2.6a-1ubuntu1 in jaunty, seems like you'll need to use that one
<sistpoty> quentusrex: so I assume you'll need to adjust the build system if it fails with this version
<sistpoty> ScottK: crack, I can't test searchandrescue... it seems to need opengl nowadays
<quentusrex> sistpoty: I need to use the package from hardy
<quentusrex> libtool 1.5.26
<ScottK> quentusrex: You can't for the archive. It needs to be the current one.
<sistpoty> ScottK: can you finish searchandrescue?
<ScottK> sistpoty: Add a changelog entry and I can.
<ScottK> I need to know what you did ....
<sistpoty> ScottK: done, uploaded again to revu (this time w.o. .orig.tar.gz)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks
<sistpoty> you're welcome
<sistpoty> urgh, revu is really getting low on disk space: /dev/md0              70568272  60785428   6226396  91% /srv
 * sistpoty makes mental note to really run fdupes soonish
<sistpoty> slangasek: that was a great idea to make a session regarding ftbfs here from you... I've been sponsoring a number of ftbfs uploads today :)
<ScottK> Seriously, I think I should be able to reliably type the 4 letters in dpkg by now in the correct order.
<sistpoty> heh
<ScottK> sistpoty: Seems to work.  Uploaded.
<sistpoty> thanks ScottK! :)
<ScottK> sistpoty: I don't know why we don't use REVU that way more often.
<ScottK> sistpoty: What do you think about the lubuntu meta FFe?
<sistpoty> ScottK: 1) I think there's also a use case for a VCS here, but admitted, I don't like bzr too much... yet
<ScottK> I think bzr is fine.  It's certainly easier to get started with than Git.
<ScottK> VCS just seems like overkill for this though.
<ScottK> debuild -S and dput revu just seems very easy.
<sistpoty> if the package is already in a vcs, ready to be modified, known by a VCS that everyone uses, that would make things simpler
<sistpoty> however I agree, right now revu is really a good option to do collaborative maintenance
<sistpoty> a killer feature would be to just say "build this in a ppa" button, and let revu add a link to build log and download buttons
<sistpoty> ScottK: lubuntu seems promising, but I must admit, that I'd like to see it covered by -mobile actually (I have no idea what -mobile needs in this regard)
<sistpoty> ScottK: so I'm basically happy if ogra is happy with it (or lool) :)
<ScottK> sistpoty: I see mobile as a Canonical effort and Lubuntu seems (at least significantly) community driven.  I don't think Ubuntu Mobile should get a veto on this (also it's from an approved spec from UDS, so I think that decision is made)
<sistpoty> crap, it was StevenK who's delegate for -mobile nowadays (just to highlight even more people *g*)
<sistpoty> ScottK: I must admit that I rather consider -mobile to get it shaped and help with working out processes (ogra did offer good guidance so far)... so I don't that there'll be a veto
<ScottK> I think sooner is better than later.
<sistpoty> ScottK: you mean to get it in/approved?
<ScottK> Yes
<sistpoty> ScottK: sure thing, I actually only ignored it so far, since I believed to be already approved *g*
<ScottK> I think we've waited enough
<sistpoty> ScottK: looking at the lengthy ffe, did I get it right that you already gave a +1 and I can grant the ffe?
<ScottK> sistpoty: Yes.
<ScottK> Package is on REVU too.
<sistpoty> ScottK: ah, thanks!
<sistpoty> (comment added)
<ScottK> bddebian: What do you think about an NMU for http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/searchandrescue.html so it can get back in Testing?
<ScottK> (sistpoty and I just fixed it for Ubuntu)
<sistpoty> :)
<sistpoty> ScottK: what are the supported python versions atm? (looking at bug #424770, which only supports 2.5 as per debian's changelog)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424770 in bpython "[FFe] Sync bpython 0.9.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424770
<ScottK> sistpoty: For us 2.6 is default and 2.5 is supported.
<sistpoty> ScottK: so it wouldn't be a blocker to restrict it to 2.5?
<ScottK> sistpoty: It's not a regression from where it is now, I guess.
<sistpoty> ah, thanks!
<ScottK> So I don't know that it's a blocker.
<ScottK> I'm reluctant to expend a lot of effort on 2.5 only stuff.
<sistpoty> heh
<p3rror> hello how to sync a package into ubuntu from debian ?
<ScottK> p3rror: What do you want to sync and why?
<p3rror> well i was looking for a sponsor of a package for ubuntu, and it was listed in debian new packages
<ScottK> What package?
<p3rror> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-ipcalc
<ScottK> So it's just gotten into Debian.
<ScottK> We are past the point in this release cycle where we are accepting new packages.  At the start of the next development cycle, it will automatically get synced from Debian.  There isn't anything you need to do.
<p3rror> I see
<p3rror> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> Did Debian switch to gcc 4.4 in Sid?
<sistpoty> ScottK: not yet, at least for my last dist-upgrade since two days ago
<ScottK> Yep.  Just checked.
 * sistpoty goes to bed... gn8 everyone
<LLStarks> riddle me this.
<LLStarks> why do flashplugin-installer and adobe-flashplugin exist?
<dtchen> the former is available for both i386 and amd64; the latter is only available for i386
<dtchen> flashplugin-installer provides an upgrade path (of sorts) for people using the older flashplugin-nonfree on either i386 or amd64
<LLStarks> why is adobe-flashplugin in karmic older than the one in jaunty?
<dtchen> more to the point, the latter exists in the partner repository and is Adobe-blessed
<dtchen> the former is community-maintained (and not Adobe-blessed)
<dtchen> also, the former will pull in nspluginwrapper
<LLStarks> "also, the former will pull in nspluginwrapper" bull
<LLStarks> only on x64 may that be true, if at all
<dtchen> Depends: nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1) [amd64],
<LLStarks> anyway, thanks for the clarifcation
<dtchen> the outdated version in karmic is likely due to it not being copied/uploaded, it being karmic and all.
<dtchen> it ultimately doesn't matter, since debian/postinst uses http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/
<dtchen> (that's debian/postinst for flashplugin-installer, of course)
<lool> ScottK: lubuntu > absolutely agreed with you
<lool> ScottK: If LXDE folks are stuck or need help or dont know how to do specific things (e.g. seeds or cdimages) we're happy to help them there, but we dont want to shape LUbuntu entirely
<ojwb> debian has a security fix for xapian-omega which ubuntu doesn't: http://www.debian.org/security/2009/dsa-1882
<ojwb> is it preferred to just patch the fix, or sync the package from debian?  the one in debian doesn't have new features compared to the current karmic one
<geser> sync to karmic and patch for release ubuntu versions
<ojwb> ok, i'll file a ticket in launchpad
<ojwb> oh, hmm
<ojwb> the current debian one depends on a newer xapian-core, which is in main
<ojwb> looks like that could be synced too - i'll file tickets and see - thanks geser
 * ajmitch just loves the fun of setting up a new laptop with all its buggy hardware support
<j^> hi,
<j^> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/oggvideotools - with all issues addressed it would be nice to see it in universe
<debfx> how do I patch files that have mixed line endings (CRLF, LF)?
<debfx> I can generate a diff using --ignore-all-space but patch won't apply it
<c_korn> debfx: you can use fromdos/todos from the frotodos package to convert the line endings
<debfx> c_korn: do I have to backup the file and restore it in the clean target?
<c_korn> debfx: you can just do that in the patch. maybe I did not understand your problem correctly.
<debfx> c_korn: you are suggesting to convert the line endings of the target file before patching it?
<c_korn> debfx: eh, no. in the patch. I thought the line endings would cause trouble.
<c_korn> so in case of the quilt build system.
<c_korn> quilt new line_endings.patch
<c_korn> quilt add file.bla
<c_korn> fromdos file.bla
<c_korn> quilt refresh
<debfx> c_korn: I don't want to change the line endings. when I edit the file, the text editor saves the file with consitent line endings, so the diff gets huge
<debfx> s/consitent/consistent/
<debfx> patch should have an option to ignore the line ending type, but it doesn't
<c_korn> debfx: hm, so you just need another editor which does not auto-convert them. maybe nano does not do that.
<debfx> c_korn: nano auto-converts but vi doesn't, I think
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f50c38a87 <--- can anyone tell why debuild complains about missing separator? I'm using tabs there
<Quintasan> line 26 exactly
<Laney> has anyone noticed Artur Rona touching old bugs?
 * Laney has had three bugmails now because he's been doing weird things
<Laney> bug 233866 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233866 in gnome-lokkit "Please merge gnome-lokkit 0.50.22-7.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233866
<azeem> Quintasan: maybe not in the lines before?
<Quintasan> azeem: nvm, my vim had "set expandtab" option
<geser> Adri2000: Hi, do you still use djplay? I've got a version build without glib1.2 and could need some more testing of it
<Rotund> Is it too late to package a new program to make it in for Karmic?
<geser> yes
<Rotund> Just looked at their page and they actually offer debs, so I'm not totally in the dark on it.
<sebner> Rotund: upstream debs are usually in a very bad state though ;)
<Rotund> sebner, better than if I'd checkinstall it ;)
<sebner> geser: with sync requests/uploads I fixed ~10 FTBFS starting yesterday evening :D
<sebner> Rotund: such packages won't enter the archive anyways ;)
<geser> sebner: nice
<sebner> geser: and now a great tip to reduce FTBFS significantly. don't do archive rebuilds :P
<geser> bah
<Rotund> what's an FTCFS?
<Rotund> BFS
<geser> Failed To Build From Source
<sebner> geser: what can I do against http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31753888/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.cdk_1%3A1.0.2-2build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ? I just uploaded a -build1 version since it built locally so I thought it was a temporary issue :\
<geser> this is from the main archive or the test-rebuild one?
<sebner> geser: both
<geser> sebner: run "apt-cache madison libjgrapht0.6-java" and look at the component of the source and the binary package
<sebner> geser: multiverse for the b-d, the other thing is universe
<geser> sebner: looking at http://packages.qa.debian.org/libj/libjgrapht-java/news/20081228T123018Z.html it should be in multiverse
<geser> so the source is misplaced
<geser> or at least some investigation is need if it's for universe or multiverse
<sebner> geser: how can this happen (source in universe, binary in multiverse) ?
<geser> oversight when processing NEW I guess
<sebner> you are the last uploader btw, hihi
<ScottK> Also sometime stuff gets moved and then all the BD don't get moved.
<geser> this seems proper investigation: see Debian bug #546040
<ubottu> Debian bug 546040 in ftp.debian.org "RM: libjgrapht-java -- NVIU; 5" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/546040
<geser> it mentions an improved packaging as libjgrapht0.6-java (not yet in Ubuntu)
<sebner> geser: would it need a FFe?
<ScottK> sebner: Yes.  Is it in Debian?
<geser> ScottK: yes, it's in Debian
<geser> ScottK: does a new packaging of the same upstream version need a FFe?
<ScottK> I think sync of a missing BD is a good idea, but does need FFe.
<ScottK> Oh
 * ScottK didn't follow all the context.
<ScottK> If it just needs binary new and it's repackaging, I think that's OK.
<geser> ScottK: the situation is as following: we have libjgrapht-java with source in universe and binary split over universe and multiverse (in Debian the packages was uploaded to contrib)
<ScottK> OK
<geser> there is the above mentions removal bug in Debian for libjgrapht-java and a seperate packaging of the same upstream version as libjgrapht0.6-jave
<ScottK> Split into a different source package then?
<sebner> ScottK: source package has just been renamed
<geser> sort of, as the API changed the new upstream version got uploaded as libjgrapht0.7-jave to experimental
<ScottK> Even better.
<ScottK> Then I think syncing the 0.6 one makes sense.  Are there other rdepends involved?
<geser> and the 0.6 version packaged as libjgrapht0.6-java
<geser> cdk, that's how it all started
<geser> checking for more
<sebner> heh
<ScottK> Can be just change the BD on the one package to expect the old name for now?
<ScottK> be/we
<sebner> ScottK: it builds locally so imho yes
<ScottK> If there's no other BD on the new package name, I think that's the best approach for now.
<ScottK> It gets everything working with the least change (if I understand the situation correctly)
<sebner> geser: what do you think?=
<sebner> ScottK: so no FFe?
<ScottK> Not for changing the BD to one that exists, no.
<geser> and for syncing the new package (for the same upstream version we already have)? is a FFe needed
<geser> it's a new source package after all
<sebner> geser: New indeed but not something like that needs to be checked if it can enter the archive since we already know it's sane somehow :\
<geser> FF is also about no new (source) packages
<sebner> it's also no upstream though
<sebner> *new upstream
<sebner> +version
<sebner> xD
<ScottK> sebner: It needs an archive admin to review it.
<geser> it's a uncommon case
<ScottK> yes.
<sebner> grrr, too strict imho but nvm
<ScottK> sebner: The main reason to stop accepting new packages is archive admins have other stuff to do late in the cycle.  Why it's a new package affects if the FFe gets approved, but not if it should be reviewed.
<ScottK> I still think it sounds WAY easier to just change the BD on one package.
<geser> the current BD is correct (and would need to be changed if we sync)
<geser> what needs to be figured out if we don't sync where the current package we have belongs: universe or multiverse
<geser> and fix this mismatch of component of the source (universe) and the binaries (universe AND multiverse)
<ScottK> I see.
<sebner> geser: who is an expert with this stuff? We have to wait until tomorrow anyways to catch an archive admin
<ScottK> Clearly this is more complex than I've been following.
<geser> I don't understand why libjgrapht-java 0.6.0-5 went to contribg (the versions before that are in main, the upload to experimental (0.7) is also in contrib), libgrapht0.6-java 0.6.0-8 is in main again
<sebner> geser: ?? -5 ist the old source package, -8 is already the renamed one (which is in main)
<sebner> geser: Why -5 went to contrib is another secret x
<sebner> xD
<geser> yes -5 is the old (current in Ubuntu, requested for removal from Debian unstable), and -8 the renamed source package (not in Ubuntu, current in Debian unstable)
<sebner> right
<nicklas_>  hello, the built in update script for vuze dont work, it updates and all seems fine, but after the program restarts, it wants to do the same update again... now is this possible to fix or should i simply turn off the update thing in vuze?
<nicklas_> you guys think its possible to get latest vuze version into repos?
<AnAnt> should I subscribe u-u-s to this LP 429071 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429071 in sl-modem "Bashim is DKMS script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429071
<AnAnt> note, I've attached a debdiff to fix that bug
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-13
<lfaraone> micahg: I see. (I'm 17.2y myself)
 * ScottK thinks jpds was youngest when he became a MOTU.
<micahg> sponsoring page is broken
 * micahg will file a bug report
<micahg> bug 636692 if anyone's interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636692 in Ubuntu QA Website "Sponsoring page has not been updated for a week" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636692
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, wow, you make me feel so old ;)
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: I try. :)
<nhandler> lfaraone, micahg: I was 16 when I became a MOTU, but I'm currently 18
 * wgrant was 15, but is pretty sure that jpds was the youngest.
<micahg> nhandler: ah, sorry :)
<Laibsch> cjwatson: can you point me to the lucid package for bug 632280?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632280 in dpkg (Ubuntu Lucid) "dpkg-dev: can't unpack old packages without Format field" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632280
<Laibsch> lucid-proposed doesn't seem to have it
<micahg> Laibsch: there's one in -updates
<Laibsch> is there?
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> I was waiting for it over in -proposed
<micahg> Laibsch: must have migrated
<micahg> well, 4.1 is in -updates
<Laibsch> I have to say that a locally compiled package with the patch didn't fix the issue :-(
<micahg> Laibsch: ah, nm, 4.2 is in unapproved
<Laibsch> micahg: that one fixes a different issue
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> 4.2 is what I'm waiting for
<lucidfox> Okay, I'm stupid
<lucidfox> I linked the screenshot in my download manager post to my home PC
<lucidfox> so predictably, it was offline the whole time I was asleep
<blackmatter> LF mentor
<micahg> blackmatter: do you need help with something?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: Thanks for the comment, well I would like to point out one thing here about the skim merge
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: I had originally requested a merge, and you commented on the bzr merge proposal that a sync would be better
<bilalakhtar> THEN I requested sync, thinking you know better
<bilalakhtar> BUT bdrung pointed out a few change that would be dropped, and then you realised your mistakes and merged
<bilalakhtar> SO
<bilalakhtar> It was your fault, but in the comment it appears it was mine!
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: hmm, I think you're right. I remembered something like that but couldn't see it in the history (I think there was a previous merge proposal which got deleted)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: yes of course, it got deleted
<bilalakhtar> but I remember the whole story
<bilalakhtar> and
<bilalakhtar> you later accepted it to be your fault :(
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yeah, my previous e-mail to you said that much
 * bilalakhtar is sure he won't become MOTU now
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: I'm editing the endorsement :P
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: bdrung's comment was stale, and he forgot a recent merge@
<bilalakhtar> !
<bilalakhtar> he took the mail I sent him for the UUC application, and instead wrote that stuff for my MOTU application
<bilalakhtar> so
<bilalakhtar> he forgot the recent sponsorships and wrote the old fflowed ones
<bilalakhtar> *flawed
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: you can explain that at the meeting
<bilalakhtar> I will also have to defend ari-tczew's commenyt
<bilalakhtar> too much for me! well, I took this application to be just a try
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: one can't win every time :) but let's wait and see...
<micahg> tumbleweed: are you up for another SRU?
<tumbleweed> micahg: sure
<micahg> tumbleweed: bug 576991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576991 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Lucid) "Add a wrapper for LD_LIBRARY_PATH to gnome-shell so we don't have to rebuild gjs for xulrunner updates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576991
<bilalakhtar> Thanks tumbleweed @
<tumbleweed> micahg: O: libgjs0: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/lib/libgjs-gi.so.0.0.0 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.3
<micahg> ugh :(
<cjwatson> Laibsch: it's in the unapproved queue.  you can't see it yet
<Laibsch> I see
<Laibsch> Thank you
<cjwatson> I'm not about to go approving my own uploads there
<Laibsch> hehe
<Laibsch> ;-)
<cjwatson> there'll be a message on the bug when it's accepted
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> I'll wait for it
<Laibsch> FWIW, I recompiled my own package including the patch
<Laibsch> and it did NOT fix the issue
<micahg> tumbleweed: where do you see that?
<Laibsch> cjwatson: Is your dsc publicly available?
<micahg> Laibsch: I could've given you that hours ago :)
<tumbleweed> micahg: in my build. Want logs?
<Laibsch> micahg: I was asleep hours ago ;-)
<Laibsch> but thanks, I'll remember
<Laibsch> you can give it to me now
<Laibsch> Please?
<hrw> morning
<hrw> Laibsch: hi
<Laibsch> good morning hrw
<hrw> can someone help me with this? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/armel-cross-toolchain-base/1.46/+build/1955387 - package got build but failed to upload
<tumbleweed> micahg: it looks like you should call chrpath on libgjs-gi as well as libgjs
<micahg> Laibsch: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<Laibsch> hrw: I assume you inspected the upload log?
<hrw> Laibsch: 'duplicated ancestry' says nothing for me
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> same here ;-)
<Laibsch> maybe ask in #launchpad?
<hrw> I will
<Laibsch> or #soyuz
<Laibsch> or whatever component that is ;-)
<micahg> tumbleweed: I don't see that lib
<Laibsch> I can never make sense of the LP-related names
<Laibsch> hrw: is a simple upload of a 0ubuntu2 package an option?
<Laibsch> skipping 0ubuntu1
<Laibsch> sometimes that resolve "duplicate"-related problems
<Laibsch> micahg: thank you
<micahg> Laibsch: np
<tumbleweed> micahg: gnome-shell: I don't see this: "Drop binary depends on pkg-config"
<micahg> tumbleweed: looks like I messed up that debdiff (forgot to add xulrunner as well :-/)
<hrw> Laibsch: it is sponsored package
<micahg> tumbleweed: unsubscribed sponsors, it obviously needs work, thanks
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: could you please check bug #636884 ?
<micahg> tumbleweed: feel free to comment in the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636884 in mina (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in maverick due to build-dep on non-existant package" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636884
<micahg> bilalakhtar: the package was never removed, it hasn't been added yet
<bilalakhtar> micahg: It was removed, do a rmadison
<bilalakhtar> micahg: oops, correct
<micahg> bilalakhtar: :)
<micahg> bilalakhtar: I haven't had a chance to talk to the debian-java folks about it yet, it's a circular dependency that needs some kind of help
<bilalakhtar> so I will need to change the changelog message, the rest is fine
<cjwatson> Laibsch: probably noot
<cjwatson> not
<bilalakhtar> micahg: done
<cjwatson> oh, well, if you can see micahg's URL then that works
<micahg> bilalakhtar: if you have time, maybe talk to #debian-java on OFTC to see if they have any ideas how we can get all the circular dependencies in maverick (obviously if the release team approves :))
 * micahg has to go to sleep
<Laibsch> cjwatson: well, it's not dget'able, but I think I can probably download all files one by one
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: :) Refresh the merge page, I have made a change in the changelog message
<cjwatson> you could just grab the patch from git, linked in the bug
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: can we try to sort out the circular dependancy first?
<cjwatson> it's not like I did anything more than a trivial backport
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: but , FF, UIF, and now Final F?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: That is the preferred way, but , what do you think? This fix does fix the FTBFS
<bilalakhtar> as it prevents the build of those sections
<micahg> bilalakhtar: there are many FTBFS currently due to this circular dependency
<bilalakhtar> micahg: yes i know
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: perhaps get this one in for the meantime and I will check with the debian-java folks?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: fine, this one now bug #636883
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 636883 in openscap (Ubuntu) "FTBFS in maverick due to unnecessary line in install file" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636883
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: you have a patch. It can wait a few days. Esp if you are now going to do something about the springgraph loop
<tumbleweed> (and I know you want to get some FTBFS fixes in quickly now :) )
<micahg> bilalakhtar: there are still another few weeks to fix that package
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: :)
 * bilalakhtar joins OFTC
 * micahg really goes to bed now :)
<hyperair> happy programmers' day!
<Laibsch> god, Chinese internet sucks
<Laibsch> tsocks to the rescue ;-)
<jpds> Laibsch: I think that's the design.
<hyperair> doesn't tor suck even more?
<Laibsch> hyperair: tsocks, not tor
 * jpds goes to find some tea bags.
<Laney> geser: Do you know of any reason why we can't switch to using the production API in u-d-t?
<Laney> p.s. morning folks
<hyperair> ehh what's tsocks?
 * Laibsch invites hyperair to private chat
<AnAnt> Hello
<geser> Laney: no reason, it would be probably good to use production for u-d-t versions in Ubuntu releases and edge in trunk to catch changes to the API earlier
<Laney> well we specify an API version too so shouldn't get caught out by changes dropping on us
<Laney> I'll make this change — last night there were performance problems on edge which made me look into it (production was fine)
<Laney> (thanks to lifeless)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: Anyway, that *-packages wasn't necessary, it could have been done without, the way I did it. right?
<bilalakhtar> but we would deviate from debian]
<bilalakhtar> so it isn't a roadblock, but a suggestion!
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: done
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: it's how I would fix it :) (and it results in a patch that makes sense to forward to debian and a more helpful changelog entry)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: but, my patch would work, right?
<bilalakhtar> That's what I meant!
<tumbleweed> yes
<bilalakhtar> (no need to have the would here, since I tested it in pbuilder)
<tumbleweed> :)
<kklimonda> good morning
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: forwarded
<popey> bug 631103 could do with some attention, simple packaging error, would be a shame for it to miss the release. Is there a good way to get someone to look at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631103 in ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "[patch] maverick ffmpeg "Unknown input format: 'x11grab'"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631103
<bilalakhtar> popey: me!
<superm1> popey, perhaps a decent bribe would do?
<popey> :)
<popey> I'm guessing the offer of a free Ubuntu cd isn't sufficient
<sladen> does it have to be a recent one?
<superm1> is it shiny?
<sladen> bit scratched
<popey> I've been collecting the set
<popey> still missing a couple
<sladen> which?
<sladen> not now---but find out and I'll have a lookie
<popey> dont recall off the top of my head, the early dual-cd ones iirc
<popey> cool, ta
<popey> oh, hang on, i had a wiki page for this..
<bilalakhtar> popey: poke a core-dev in -devel
<iulian> popey: It doesn't need ubuntu-release's approval.  Find a core-dev to review and upload it.
<popey> ok, ta
<iulian> Maybe siretart?
<iulian> IIRC, he's the one maintaining ffmpeg in Debian.
 * siretart notices a highlight
<siretart> oh, I remember a bugreport that had a patch that looked like it had already been fixed in ubuntu but it wasn't
<iulian> popey: ^
<popey> thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, is it possible to stimulate a button press in xvfb-run ?
<siretart> AnAnt: have a look at dogtail
<AnAnt> siretart: is that a package ?
<AnAnt> superm1: thanks
<siretart> AnAnt: yes, it is
<AnAnt> siretart: ah, python-dogtail
<AnAnt> assistive technology ?
<AnAnt> siretart: can that be used in a Debian package ?
<AnAnt> I mean used for preparing a package, I recall I seen a package doing something with xvfb-run during build
<AnAnt> but this dogtail, seems to have some requirements
<Laibsch> Can I prepare an SRU with versions 0.6.2-0ubuntu1lucid1 and 0.6.2-0ubuntu1karmic1?  I find that more readable than 0.6.2-0ubuntu1.10.04.1.
<Laibsch> or are the numbers a strict requirement?
<siretart> AnAnt: no idea
<Rhonda> numbers sort better, there were at some point not completely straight forward alphabetical releases.
<Laibsch> current version in both karmic and lucid is obviously 0.6.2-0ubuntu1
<Laibsch> Rhonda: there's still some way to Z ;-) and eventually we may hit 99, too ;-)
<Rhonda> Right, but after 99 comes 100 :)
<Laibsch> which may give you trouble to sort
<Rhonda> And I don't expect to live by that time anymore.
<Rhonda> Why should it?
<Rhonda> Why should 100 sort before 99?
<Laibsch> you know the option -n to sort?
<Rhonda> I know, but how is that of matter here?
<Rhonda> How dpkg sorts is relevant.
<Laibsch> 100 may sort before 99
<Rhonda> $ dpkg --compare-versions 99 \< 100 && echo "yes"
<Rhonda> yes
<Laibsch> anyway, lets's not get too far off-topic
<Rhonda> Laibsch: No, it may not.
<Rhonda> Not within dpkg.
<Laibsch> I understand your preference
<Rhonda> And that's the only relevant thing with respect to package versions.
<Laibsch> my question is only if numbers are a must
<Rhonda> It's not my preference, it's how the system works. :)
<Laibsch> your preference for numbers instead of characters
<Laibsch> I prefer characters here despite the limitation you correctly mentioned
 * directhex gives everyone a free warthog
<Laibsch> computers vs humans
<Rhonda> directhex: I doubt that there will be a 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 warthog update. :)
<directhex> boo! discrimination against older pcs!
<Rhonda> warthog is EOLed, too.
<directhex> booooo!
<Rhonda> Laibsch: Currently it wouldn't matter from what I can see. All current releases do sort alphabetically properly.
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> characters it'll be then :-P
<Laibsch> ;-)
<Rhonda> But then, I'm still not a person for an authorative answer. :)
<Rhonda> I just can tell you that it wouldn't cause any troubles _now_ as things are.
<directhex> personally i dislike both options
<directhex> (there should be a + or ~ there IMHO)
<directhex> but i'm odd like that
<Rhonda> Hmm, wait, yes.
<Rhonda> A ~ is definitely missing.
<Rhonda> Laibsch: 0.6.2-0ubuntu1~karmic1 and 0.6.2-0ubuntu1~lucid1 because otherwise it would be considered a higher version number than 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 in maverick.
<Laibsch> well, that's desired
<Rhonda> ?
<Laibsch> it should of course be higher than the current version
<Rhonda> It's desired to not be able to upgrade properly from older versions to latest?
<Rhonda> ??!
<Laibsch> ???
<Rhonda> Why so?
<Laibsch> (16:54:51) Laibsch: current version in both karmic and lucid is obviously 0.6.2-0ubuntu1
<Rhonda> Ah, higher than that, yes.
<Laibsch> 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 is not in maverick
<Rhonda> But it still has to be lower than what's in maverick.
<directhex> what is the target version you want in the SRU?
<Rhonda> Good. If you would have mentioned a package name that would have helped too, btw. :)
<directhex> SRU version is based on target version, not the original
<Laibsch> how else would you be able to SRU?
<Laibsch> I think it's gnome-scan
<directhex> simple-scan?
<Laibsch> directhex: what do you mean, target version?
<Laibsch> let me check
<Laibsch> I'll give you the bug number
<Laibsch> bug 482618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482618 in gnomescan (Ubuntu Karmic) "link to gnomescan homepage broken" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482618
<directhex> Laibsch, i mean if 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 is in karmic/lucid, why are you trying to upload 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 again? surely you want a newer version?
<Laibsch> I'm SRUing/backporting a simple fix
<directhex>  gnomescan | 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 | karmic/universe | source, all
<directhex>  gnomescan | 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 | lucid/universe | source, all
<directhex>  gnomescan | 0.6.2-0ubuntu2 | maverick/universe | source, all
<Laibsch> of course
 * Laibsch hides ;-)
<Laibsch> oh, wait
<Laibsch> no need to
<directhex> Laibsch, so it's a fix which is not in 0.6.2-0ubuntu2 in maverick, and not relevant in maverick?
<Laibsch> and it can't be any other way, really
<Laibsch> directhex: why do you think that?
<Laibsch> it's essentially the diff between 0ubuntu2 and 0ubuntu1, but backported
<Laibsch> SRUd
<directhex> right. okay. that took 20 minutes more than it should have done
<Laibsch> not really my fault, I think
<Laibsch> I was only asking if characters are OK
<Laibsch> which apparently they
<Laibsch> are
<Laibsch> the rest was more or less you guys' curiousity
<hrw> ok, my package is now pbuilding to test recent updates so I can get back to business
<hrw> in this/next week I plan to start procedure of becoming ubuntu developer. currently there is one package in archive which I maintain (armel-cross-toolchain-base), and there are two which I maintained in past, also submitted lot of improvements to few core components (gcc/eglibc/binutils/linux) and 3 my packages are on a way to maverick (got FFe for them).
<hrw> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers there are few types of developers in Ubuntu. which kind should I start with? Universe contributor? motu? core-dev?
<hrw> Laibsch: hints?
<Laibsch> I kind of failed to understand this myself ;-)
<Laibsch> I went for becoming a DM (and maybe DD in the future) myself
<Laibsch> I guess the most powerful would be core-dev
<geser> hrw: Universe contributors gives you only Ubuntu membership
<Laibsch> universe contributor and motu are the same AFAIU
<tumbleweed> Laibsch: no, MOTU can upload to universe and multiverse
<Laibsch> but these things have been changing quickly in the past
<Laibsch> I see "universe contributor" seems to be a new creation then
<geser> Laibsch: yes, core-dev can upload everthing, MOTU only universe/multiverse and Universe contributor can't upload (only Ubuntu membership)
<Laibsch> These groups are being faster than I can keep up with
<hrw> Laibsch: after reading ubuntu wiki I also got a feeling that becaming UD by becaming DD first is nicer way but takes more time I think
<Laibsch> contributing to Ubuntu can be more than a full-time job just keeping up with the red tape ;-)
<Laibsch> hrw: My experience (and frustration) lately is that Debian is very responsive.  I've come to loathe (profoundly I may add) many Ubuntu processes.
<geser> hrw: an other option for you might be PPU (Per-package upload rights) for the package you maintain
<Laibsch> I say that as someone who hasn't touched a Debian system for at least 5 years
<hrw> the fun is that working for Canonical means also that my code lands in Ubuntu sooner or later. and as my 3 packages lands there soon (one landed) I think that I need to get kind of UD status to get control on them without playing with sponsors
<Laney> you don't get control
<hrw> Laney: control as "right to do dput mypackage_newversion.dsc"
<hrw> Laney: I think that such kind of control exists in ubuntu
<Laney> upload rights? sure
<Laney> doesn't give you any more right to work on a package than anyone else though
<hrw> and yes, I remember my old phrase "Debian has maintainers, Ubuntu has developers"
<Laibsch> Laney: it sure does
<Laibsch> you can upload freely
<Laibsch> most people cannot do that
<Laibsch> but I think lately it's more going to "peer review"
<hrw> Laibsch: but any od UD can do upload too if they think it has a sense
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> Ubuntu devs are more powerful than DD
<Laibsch> in that sense
<Laibsch> although even in Debian it's more of a social than a technical barrier
<hrw> yes
<hrw> I prefer Debian way more as it allows me to add few persons to Uploaders: field and be free to go for holidays without worrying that personX will break it. but ubuntu rules tries to keep such breaks away
<micahg> hrw: team packageset ownership is encouraged for that reason
<hrw> thx micahg
<Laney> that doesn't give you any control either
<Laney> (yet)
<micahg> Laney: what do you mean by control?
<Laney> packageset teams don't own packages
<Laney> hrw: nothing stops you maintaining your package in debian
<micahg> Laney: well, true, but they have upload rights, and the team can be set as the maintainer in some cases
<hrw> Laney: it is ubuntu package - making it workin in debian is one of my objectives for next 6 months
<geser> hrw: even in Debian other DD have the option for an NMU a package
<hrw> Laney: since UDS I touched each toolchain components. gcc packaging got few thousands LOC size patches from me (all merged)
<Laney> ok...
<geser> hrw: even if every MOTU/core-dev (depending on where you package is) has the right to upload your package most will coordinate with you before uploading
<hrw> geser: I know. used NMU way for my own local changes
<hrw> geser: my packages goes for universe
<micahg> Laney: did the new sqlite help with banshee?
<Laney> somewhat
<Laney> still some problems though
<jpds> Laney: Keeps crashing at the end of songs here.
<Laney> I doubt that's a sqlite problem, but please file an upstream bug (assuming you are running 1.7.5)
<Laney> banshee --debug will give you a trace
<jpds> It's a native code error.
<Laney> could be gst
<AnAnt> Hello
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: Steadyflow is good! Is there anything in which I can help?
<jetienne> q. i would like to do a script which is called on "apt-get purge mypackage"... there is prerm but it has a bunch of commands... which one is the good one ?
<lucidfox> bilalakhtar> Certainly! You can translate, test and file bugs and feature requests, give feedback on the UI, or contribute code
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: I mean contributing code, but what should I begin with, when contributing code?
 * bilalakhtar bzr branches lp:steadyflow
<lucidfox> bilalakhtar> Would you like to have commit access, or you'd prefer just submitting patches and/or branches?
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: I mean, what is needed right now? feature addition or bug fixing?
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: I prefer contributing patches rather than having access
<lucidfox> Right now, features. Just a moment, I'll add a TODO file :)
<iulian> What is steadyflow?
<bilalakhtar> iulian: https://edge.launchpad.net/steadyflow
<iulian> Ah, download manager.
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: since its Vala I might not be able to help a lot
<lucidfox> Hey, Vala is easier than C!
<bilalakhtar> that's why I preferred the 'patch' method
 * lucidfox nods
 * bilalakhtar never worked on Vala
<lucidfox> Have you written C# or Java?
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: none
<lucidfox> :(
<bilalakhtar> C/C++ instead, lucidfox
<bilalakhtar> My languages include Python, PHP, C/C++, (web languages)
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: np, I can learn languages very easily. I learnt python 'just like that'
<bilalakhtar> by just looking at applications written in it
<lucidfox> bilalakhtar> same :)
<lucidfox> bilalakhtar> pull to get TODO and a little source tree documentation
<bilalakhtar> lucidfox: done, thanks for the TODO!
 * bilalakhtar will now be off
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: so my second patch doesn't work - have you managed to get a straceback? and what about the patch attached to bug report? also, can you still reproduce the issue with g-s-d from the archive?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: just tested patch from LP.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: yes, from archive is still affected
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: not managed a straceback. I forgot, that it's important for you.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: hmm.. do I have to do something to make kolourpaint4 use g-s-d?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: perhaps not. I only install kolourpaint4
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: btw. it's causes by edit file from print screen (clipboard)
<kklimonda> how do you put a screenshot in the clipboard?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I'm clicking on keyboard and push the button 'PrtSc'
<ari-tczew> then save on desktop (automatically window), then saved file open through kolourpaint4
<kklimonda> hmm, I got it to crash once..
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: in the meantime the stacktrace with debug symbols would be great ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ok but now I'm busy
<hrw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarcinJuszkiewicz/DeveloperApplicationForUniverseContributer - does it look ok or should I change something there?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: I can't crash g-s-d with the patch attached to bug 626379 and I have figured out how to reproduce it..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626379 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626379
<DktrKranz> directhex: mind paste me latest ACCEPT mail for your monodevelop-database_2.4+dfsg-2 upload, if you still have it?
<geser> hrw: try to get some endorsements from the persons you work with.
<directhex> Subject: 	monodevelop-database_2.4+dfsg-2_amd64.changes ACCEPTED into unstable ?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: and that's not the same patch I have sent you some time ago.
<hrw> geser: sure, thats the goal for next few days
<directhex> DktrKranz, http://paste.debian.net/89553/
<DktrKranz> yay
<DktrKranz> dak is finally fixed
<DktrKranz> thanks :)
<directhex> DktrKranz, you mean no more ['foo'] in "uploaded to" message?
<DktrKranz> yes
<geser> hrw: you might also want to check if you already fulfill "sustained and significant contributions" which is a requirement for membership. "While there is no precise period that we look for, it is rare for applications to be accepted from people contributing for less than 6 months" (from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership)
<ScottK> ajmitch_: Could you have a look at the pythonmagick FTBFS.  I recall you particularly love mixing boost and python.  Needs to get fixed for NBS.
<hrw> geser: the questions is: where/how I can test it
<geser> hrw: I didn't look at your application in detail (yet) but you should know better than me how long you have contributed directly to Ubuntu and how much (packages, bug fixes, etc.). If in doubt ask your sponsors if they feel that you are "ready".
<kklimonda> can package build-depend on language-pack-en-base ?
<geser> IIRC some packages use it as replacement for locales-all, so yes
<hrw> geser: my direct ubuntu changes started in May 2010. My sponsor (Steve Langasek, who is also my manager) confirmed that I should start for getting Ubuntu Developer status.
<kklimonda> hrw: so you are a Pole, you work for Canonical and we don't know you? Your LoCo involvement leaves a lot to be desired! ;)
<ari-tczew> hrw: you should start working on stricte Ubuntu development - merges, syncs, SRUs, security updates. but now we are around FinalFreeze and only bugfixes are upload-able
<ari-tczew> yea, next Polish contributor. sounds good
<geser> ari-tczew: I don't know on which tasks hrw works for Canonical so he might have got exceptions for the work he is doing
<hrw> kklimonda: I am more developer then social type
<hrw> and my work takes most of my time
<ScottK> hrw: If your view is "I do what I get paid to do and that's enough", you're likely to be disappointed.
<ScottK> The fact that your manager wants you to be an Ubuntu developer means precisely nothing with regards to your becoming one.
<ari-tczew> hrw: do you want be a volunteer?
<hrw> ScottK: not quite that. I do have few years of experience with fixing ftfbs problems and this is one of things where I plan to go. from time to time I do changes in packages which I use, sometimes I do package things not present in archive for my own use.
<ScottK> hrw: OK.  That's good to hear.
<hrw> kklimonda: Szczecin does not have any visible group of Ubuntu users
<hrw> ScottK: sure thing is that most of my work on ubuntu will be job related. but it will be spread on many packages during natty development I hope.
<ScottK> OK.
<hrw> ScottK: for maverick I did few thousands of lines in patches for gcc/eglibc/linux/binutils packaging rules.
<kklimonda> hrw: that was said mostly as a joke - Poland has no LoCo to talk about. But still it's not going to get better if we all hide on english speaking channels :)
<ScottK> hrw: One piece of advice I will give you is not to rely exclusively on the fact that it's easy to get sponsored by your fellow Canonical co-workers and make a point of participating with the broader community.
<hrw> kklimonda: I am on 4 irc networks and have 16 open windows now. just one channel is Polish speaking
<hrw> ScottK: I know
<ScottK> OK
<tumbleweed> hrw: yeah, get endorsements from the people you've worked with, but also do more work with the wider community (i.e. put non-urgent things in the sponsor queue and get to know some other sponsors)
<hrw> mkey
<tumbleweed> best way to get endorsments is to have many people who've sponsored your work
<ari-tczew> hrw: ATM we have one sponsor from Poland, but maybe it will be changed soon :)
<kklimonda> nice, another python 2.6 release that breaks backward compatibility..
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<micahg> SpamapS: re mongodb, go ahead and update the merge if you like, I won't get to it until later tonight at the earliest
<SpamapS> micahg: its updated already isn't it?
<micahg> SpamapS: oh, you wanted to know about adding something else
<SpamapS> micahg: I submitted upstream too.. might as well get them to include the wrapper too.
<SpamapS> micahg: this wrapper business feels really dumb though. We're just putting off one failure for another if we expect ABI incompatibility.
<micahg> SpamapS: oh, I wanted to chat with you about that, but not now, the wrapper is only good in Ubuntu or its derivitives
<SpamapS> micahg: Right, they seem to have a bunch of ubuntu specific stuff in their build process.
<micahg> SpamapS: k, ttyl
<achiang> hello, i'm trying to modify a package (x11proto-fixes). i grab it, unpack it, and check the output of what-patch, which says "quilt". although i don't see a debian/patches/ directory, my impression is that i can just say: quilt new foo.patch ; quilt add bar.c ; vi bar.c ; quilt refresh. i modify the changelog appropriately and then build the package. however, after installing it in a chroot, i don't see my changes. did i do something obviously wro
<achiang> ng?
<achiang> or would perhaps #ubuntu-packaging be a better place to ask the above?
<ScottK> achiang: Did you export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches ?
<achiang> ScottK: not in my chroot. but otherwise, yes. i mean, after doing a quilt refresh, i see debian/patches/ appear, there's a series file, and my patch exists and looks sane
<achiang> ScottK: i guess when i build, i don't see any text about my patch getting applied though
<ScottK> It's already applied, isn't it?
<achiang> hm, i think i pop all the patches before i build
<ScottK> Sounds like you are doing things right, so I'm not sure.
<achiang> i did rm the .pc directory that gets created
<Sarvatt> achiang: check out debian/README.source, X packages are a bit different and use xsfbs. basically you need to add a  $(STAMP_DIR)/patch dependency to the first target in the rules and the clean target needs to have a dependency on xsfclean, then just create debian/patches/, drop your patch in that directory and add to the series
<achiang> Sarvatt: interesting. now that you mention it, looking in debian/rules, i do see include debian/xsfbs/xsfbs.mk. does that mean that what-patch lied to me?
<achiang> Sarvatt: nm, i will read more before asking further stupid questions.
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-ati.git;a=blobdiff;f=debian/rules;h=5c87ec5bcef3458a952fbcb24304054fcc7288e0;hp=06e2f6b13a1cc173044f42a9b7b3d31325451b23;hb=83cfc16d7321f9cce38d0e04a18f5a31ea6681a9;hpb=016a84478f32b7edcb6c1dc9c2d55ec8130d82c3  -- thats basically a reverse example of what ya need to do besides adding quilt the build deps
<achiang> Sarvatt: thanks so much. it would have taken me a long time to figure that out.
<c_korn> does someone have an idea how to write a watch file for the release version of snowglobe? http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Snowglobe the problem is that the download link for the dev or release version does not contain the information whether it is a release or dev version.
<directhex> c_korn, write a wrapper in php or similar which can do the job for you
<directhex> c_korn, i.e. "screen scrapes page, looks for non-development version, presents URL which watch file can use"
<c_korn> directhex: I already thought of this. but I did not yet find a free php webhoster which allows f_open with URLs or fsockopen
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: ping
<bilalakhtar> angelabad: hello there!
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: pong
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: a late pong :)
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: Did you read the memos I sent you?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: /msg MemoServ read new
<angelabad> hello!
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: no?
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: [21:50] <bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: ping
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: I have experience, you could ask the people here
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: The memos!
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: nothing
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: okay, lemme explain manually
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: I saw your comment on my MOTU application about the experience thing
<ari-tczew> cool
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: I agree I should work in more areas, but I am talking about the first point
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: there are a few MOTUs who know I have enough experience
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: if it was because I told you to run dh get-orig-source I would like to tell you that will also work
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: my opinion is you don't have expierence. you started work since maverick and I remember not long ago your mistakes - review by dholbach
<bilalakhtar> dh forwards all unknown calls to debian/rules
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: that was long ago!
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: FYI I have been involved with Debian before
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: oh, the time is running quickly
<bilalakhtar> move to ubuntu very recently
<bilalakhtar> so most of my errors were about ubuntu packaging, apart from that
<bilalakhtar> my knowledge in debian packaging is very good
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: so maybe you should apply to DD?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: not that much as well :)
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: what's the sense of this discussion? remove/change my comment?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: yup, I just want to say, your point 1 is not valid anymore
<bilalakhtar> you may not remove it I have no problem
<bilalakhtar> but if during the meeting they ask
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: I won't do this - this is my opinion. everyone can edit your wiki application and write opinion
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: its your choice, I just wanted to ask it
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: I know
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: but just wanted to tell you
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: You have more experience than me, look at your own application, 20+ comments
<bilalakhtar> wow
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: I don't want to get it removed, I just want to get the fact cleared in you
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: well, after my comment you're looking for my mistakes to show them to me?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: ah, lol, no way!
 * bilalakhtar doesn't plot plans against others
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: take it easy
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: well, thanks for the comment
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: it's my pleasure
 * ari-tczew is going watch dr house
<ajmitch_> ScottK: now what were you trying to foist off onto me?
<ScottK> ajmitch_: Look at the build log for pythonmagick on i386 and enjoy.
<ajmitch_> interesting that it worked on amd64
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> It looked like just your pile of pain.
<ajmitch_> it looks like too much c++ for me to be comfortable
 * ajmitch_ will need to dig around for an i386 pbuilder
<ScottK> lfaraone: Still waiting for your new turtleart upload.
<lfaraone> ScottK: right, the maintainer said he'd get to it today.
<ScottK> lfaraone: OK.
<ScottK> tick tock.  tick tock.
<ajmitch_> ScottK: it's a little frustrating that the patches in there are the ones included in pythonmagick 0.9.2, and are the ones said to fix such an error
 * ajmitch_ is not a fan of c++
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> So maybe it's a boost problem?
<ajmitch_> or maybe it's unrelated to boost
<ajmitch_> though with that pile of ..., who knows?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ari-tczew> angelabad: what about this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~angelabad/ubuntu/maverick/gnome-bluetooth/gnome-bluetooth-fix-631126
<angelabad> ari-tczew, this was to fix the 631126, I forgot remove it
<angelabad> i will remove, thanks
<ari-tczew> nice ^
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-14
<lfaraone> I'm trying to check my packages with piuparts, and I'm using a local mirror. When I run it with "--dist maverick", it dies after setting up the chroot with "  E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes" and reports of unauthenticated packages.
<lfaraone> Do I need to add a hook somewhere?
<lfaraone> Nevermind, I created a pbuilder chroot and used that as the base and it worked.
<lfaraone> :q!
<ScottK> lfaraone: Wrong window I think.
<nigelb> haha
<lfaraone> ScottK: heh, yeah, oops
<lfaraone> ScottK: got it, turtleart 98-1 will be dinstalled in a few hours. Per http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/turtleart/repos/mainline/blobs/master/NEWS , the jump from 96 to 98 was a bugfix-only release.
<lfaraone> ScottK: do I now need to file a new sync request?
<ScottK> lfaraone: yes.
<ScottK> Doesn't need an FFe since it's bugfix only.
<lfaraone> ScottK: bug 637735 is the magic number.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637735 in Ubuntu "Sync turtleart 98-1 (main), replacing turtleart 96-1 (universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637735
<ScottK> OK.  It should get sync'ed through the normal process and then ping me when it's in new.
<jekil> hello
<AnAnt> Hello
<bilalakhtar> Laney: Just saw your ack on coolbhavi's sync
<Laney> that was fast
<bilalakhtar> Laney: Don't you think coolbhavi comes on IRC only when he needs it?
<Laney> bilalakhtar: I don't know and I'm not interested in mud slinging
<bilalakhtar> Laney: ah okay
<Laney> I can't say I follow peoples activity patterns
<AnAnt> ?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: hi
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: would you please be around during the meeting?
<tumbleweed> yes, I probably will be
<bilalakhtar> Thanks a lot tumbleweed !
<RainCT> ScottK: So now you're a Zeitgeist fan? ;)
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: do you need have a special forces?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: what?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: lol, what do you mean to say?
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: getting sponsors for meeting
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: I am getting two for myself, its your choice if you wish to
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: but in many cases, its not needed
<ari-tczew> Don't be afraid, it's only my curiosity.
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: you have far too many endorsements, which are like live soldiers!
<AnAnt> ari-tczew: seems that bilalakhtar plans to invade the DMB
 * tumbleweed tries to be present in DMB meetings when people I've endorsed are applying for roles
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: hahaha, 100% is not helpful for me :)
 * bilalakhtar sees soo many highlights
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: trust me, you will become one soon! and I'll support you
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar seems keen to make sure everything will go well (possibly a little too keen :P )
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: I'm counting on you :)
 * bilalakhtar is counting on ari-tczew :D
 * ari-tczew : let's listen to Depeche Mode
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: wow, already endoresing eh? :)
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: the curse of being a busy sponsor
<ScottK> RainCT: Not particularly, but I trust your judgment and we don't want to release broken stuff.
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: pong
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: congratulations and welcome to MOTU
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: thanks :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ah, thats it, the meeting is going on, god will, my item shall come soon. Thanks thanks thanks!
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: I'm afraid I have to go offline in 10 mins or so
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: no problem, seb128 will advocate me there, thanks for the wiki endorsement!
<frex__> hi
<ari-tczew> hi frex__
<frex__> does anyone have any experiance with bzr-builddeb and quilt in merge mode?
<frex__> i can't really figure it out
<kklimonda> frex__: there is bzr bd-do command you can use
<kklimonda> frex__: when you are done editing/preparing patch you exit shell with "exit 0" to copy back changes made in debian/ directory
<frex__> kklimonda: i tried that but the patch stack does not get copied once i exit the subshell
<frex__> ah, i have to copy them manually?
<tumbleweed> frex__: don't forget to bzr add the patch when you return
<tumbleweed> frex__: no, it should get copied back
<frex__> tumbleweed: thanks, i'll try it again
<tumbleweed> frex__: you have configured your quilt to put the patches in debian/patches, right?
<frex__> yes, i exported QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<tumbleweed> hmm, no clue (and must run away now)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: around? I became MOTU!
<jcastro> nice job bilalakhtar!
<bilalakhtar> Thanks jcastro !
<directhex> where do we stand on freezes right now?
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<sebner> directhex: Final Freeze should be in 2 days
<directhex> so if i upload an urgent bugfix to monodevelop, does that get into the archive or sit in a queue?
<nigelb> directhex: depends on how invasive it is :)
<nigelb> but generally bug fix anytime is welcome except during freezes
<maco> well during final freeze if its release critical, of course its welcome
<Laney> so to answer the question
<Laney> the archive is open right now, no holding in any queues
<directhex> ta Laney. just need to wait for MD 3ubuntu1 to land, then
<directhex> followed by debugger-* reuploads
<Laney> ubuntu1?
<Laney> boo
<directhex> Laney, moon
<Laney> oh yeah, boo @ ftpmaster
<bilalakhtar> Laney: Thanks for your help when I needed it, now I am MOTU
<directhex> Laney, do we need mono -3?
<Laney> bilalakhtar: Wasn't aware that I helped, but well done
<Laney> directhex: errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<bilalakhtar> Laney: You helped me with a few changes :)
<Laney> directhex: we might want those changes i guess
<Laney> I really don't understand why that X509 one is important, but meebey says so
<directhex> Laney, my sentiment is i dare a lot less about mono -3 than MD -3
<directhex> care
<Laney> sebner likes merging mono
<directhex> he does! he's a mono merging machine!"
 * sebner is evidently the only one willing to wait and see if the test-build succeeds :P
<directhex> test who?
<sebner> heh
<sebner> directhex: so, the usual changes?
<directhex> sebner, yeah, same drill as usual ¬_¬
<directhex> sebner, i'll try to look at longomatch in exp today
<sebner> directhex: kk, /me grabs source
<sebner> directhex: no worries
<directhex> sebner, really glad i got to the bottom of the monodevelop-debugger-mdb problem \o/
<sebner> directhex: what was it?
<directhex> sebner, -keycontainer doesn't work, produces random keys. hence mismatched assembly key between compilation of MD and compilation of monodevelop-debugger-*
<sebner> directhex: hurrdurr
<sebner> directhex: why didn't we have a release name for -2 btw? Testbuilding now ..
<directhex> sebner, wasn't special enough
<sebner> pfff
 * sebner reads planet ubuntu and wonders about debian/source/options
<philsf_> Hi, I'd like to create packages for my in-house scripts, not for publishing or uploading. I don't need to conform to strict policies, just want to be able to install, remove and upgrade easilly a set of perl classes. What's the least effort guide available?
<philsf_> I started looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide and there are instructions specific for python and ruby, but not perl. Is perl simpler than those other languages?
<ari-tczew> who can approve user to ubuntu-sponsors? only dholbach?
<LaserJock> multiverse question, is there any decent way to effectively remove a package from the archives?
<sebner> directhex: btw, shouldn't MD 2.4 be in master trunk now that we upload to unstable instead of master-exp? Just noticed my vcs-location change isn't there
<sebner> LaserJock: I guess it's the same with normal universe removal?! Just file a removal bug
<sebner> ari-tczew: I think persia can too
<directhex> sebner, yes, it should. i plan on doing a mass master-exp->master as soon as i suck less and stop hiding from git
<BlackZ> LaserJock: don't forgot to subscribe "ubuntu-archive" to the bug
<sebner> directhex: heh, kk. I was just wondering =)
<LaserJock> sebner: but will that be effective throughout the entire archive? all releases
<LaserJock> I remember it being policy to not remove packages from stable releases
<sebner> LaserJock: nope, just the current devel version
<LaserJock> right, I need a complete removal
<LaserJock> I wondered if uploading empty packages as SRUs would be a decent idea
<sebner> LaserJock: wow, license/copyright issue?
<sebner> directhex: I think testbuild is at 30% \o/
<directhex> sebner needs moar mhz
<sebner> directhex: ah, nonsense. It should be finished in a few minutes, xD
<LaserJock> sebner: no quite that bad, the software currently breaks any upgrades and is hence a PR nightmare for the company involved
<LaserJock> sebner: so they requested a removal
<sebner> urgh
<LaserJock> not package-to-package upgrades, system upgrades fail and you end up with a very broken system
 * LaserJock mumbles something about the wonderful joys of Multiverse packaging ;-)
<sebner> xD
<sebner> LaserJock: wondering if I'm using it .. about what we are talking about?
<LaserJock> doubt it, you'd know
<LaserJock> userful-multiplier/desktop-multiplier
<sebner> LaserJock: how come this breaks systems?
<BlackZ> sebner: you're reading in my mind, that's what I was just asking :)
<sebner> BlackZ: :) , do you know it? I've never heard of it before
<BlackZ> +wanted
<BlackZ> sebner: no
<LaserJock> sebner: well, it essentially replaces Xorg and it apparently does some funky stuff after installs
<sebner> omg
<LaserJock> sebner: I did the original packaging in 2006 and it was a fairly nasty mess at the time
<sebner> __Now__ I understand your desire to remove it
<LaserJock> but apparently things start shifting in terms of versions they're building for and what we have
<LaserJock> and so overall it's just kind of a mess
<LaserJock> and people are reporting brokens systems
<LaserJock> so it'd be nice to get rid of it if we can
<BlackZ> <LaserJock> and people are reporting brokens systems <- do you have any bug report that describes that problem?
<LaserJock> BlackZ: bug #363313 for instance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363313 in userful-multiplier (Ubuntu) "error on install/upgrade: (EE) Not supported linux system" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363313
<BlackZ> LaserJock: Debian is affected by this bug as well?
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> Debian wouldn't touch that package in a million years ;-)
<BlackZ> LaserJock: so, did you ask its removal from Debian too?
 * maco hugs LaserJock
<BlackZ> LaserJock: or is it already removed from Debian?
<maco> LaserJock: havent seen you on irc in a LONG time
<LaserJock> BlackZ: it's not *in* Debian
<BlackZ> LaserJock: but in the past it was, right?
<LaserJock> BlackZ: no
<LaserJock> maco: yeah, it's been a while :-)
<sebner> BlackZ: Evidently Debian was not foolish enough, unlike us, to accept it into the archive xD
<LaserJock> well, it was an experiment
<LaserJock> :-)
<BlackZ> LaserJock: ah, it's just in Ubuntu, then: 1. why isn't "Ubuntu Developers" set as maintainer of the package? 2. why is there an "Uploaders" field in the debian/control file?
<LaserJock> BlackZ: 1) because I wrote the packaging before Ubuntu Developers existed and 2)to allow for the company to have some sort of address
<LaserJock> maco: still in DC?
<kklimonda> is anyone familiar with debian oriented packaging online? I have a test suite that depends on en_US.utf8 locales being set, in Ubuntu we have language-pack-en-base that we can build-depend on to get locales generated before build. Is there something similar in Debian I could use?
<maco> LaserJock: yep, for now
<maco> LaserJock: last semester! done in dec! *happy dance*
<LaserJock> maco: awesome
<BlackZ> LaserJock: yes, it's an old package; however, "2)to allow for the company to have some sort of address" you can use the debian/control file for that as well as the debian/copyright file :)
<Rhonda> kklimonda: locales-all
<LaserJock> maco: after that? grad school? job?
<LaserJock> BlackZ: sure, it's there too, we wanted something in the .dsc if possible
<maco> LaserJock: not grad school. i spent too much time ubuntuing and not enough studying to have the sort of gpa that gets one into grad school
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I can relate to that
<BlackZ> LaserJock: I assume you don't update it from long time :)
<BlackZ> s/from/since
<LaserJock> no, not much
<Rhonda> kklimonda: And in general, #debian-ubuntu on OFTC network might get you better answers. :)
<LaserJock> I've done some SRUs
<LaserJock> but haven't done much since
<kklimonda> Rhonda: oh, right - I've completely forgotten about this one :)
<kklimonda> Rhonda: can I build-depend on locales-all in Ubuntu? it's virtual package here
<BlackZ> LaserJock: however, thanks for filing a removal request for it :)
<Rhonda> kklimonda: You might want to chose locales-all | language-pack-en-base?
<Rhonda> kklimonda: Tnoug, not sure wether that would work out as expected.
<Rhonda> though.
<Rhonda> Strange typing through the lag of full network bandwidth.
<BlackZ> LaserJock: if that package does what you said then we should really remove it from our official repository
<kklimonda> Rhonda: good idea, I'll see if that works as soon as I manage to create a pbuilder chroot with debian unstable :)
<BlackZ> s/repository/repositories
<Rhonda> kklimonda: If it fails, create one for squeeze, change sources.list and do an --upgrade.
<shadeslayer> bilalakhtar: i got accepted into bug control ;)
<bilalakhtar> shadeslayer: Congrats!
<shadeslayer> thanks
<LaserJock> BlackZ: well, that'd be the idea, we'll see what ubuntu-archive things
<LaserJock> *thinks
<philsf_> Hi, I'd like to create packages for my in-house scripts, not for publishing or uploading. I don't need to conform to strict policies, just want to be able to install, remove and upgrade easilly a set of perl classes. What's the least effort guide available?
<LaserJock> good grief, what was 8.04's code name?
 * LaserJock is definitely a little rusty
<maco> hardy
 * maco hands LaserJock the Tin Man's oil can
 * LaserJock sniffles in the corner with his 2006 copy of the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
 * shadeslayer hands maco a Kubuntu 7.04 CD
<maco> i think i used that for like..maybe an hour
<LaserJock> gutsy?
<LaserJock> wait, feisty
<vish> 'name that release' game? ;p
<nigelb> lucidfox: poke? :)
<lucidfox> nigelb> I know, I know I've been terribly slacking
<nigelb> lucidfox: heh, I'm guilty myself :)
<lucidfox> but *right now* I've just reinstalled Ubuntu and should be going to sleep already -_-
<nigelb> lucidfox: later then :)
<LaserJock> sebner: can I just subscribe ubuntu-archive to the removal bug or do I need some sort of sponsorship first?
 * Rhonda pokes lucidfox with nigelb 
 * nigelb blinks
<lucidfox> Rhonda> I'll get to it tomorrow! I would now actually, but... really need to sleep. If not, you can shoot me!
<nigelb> I'm now being used as an object to poke somone else.  Wow.
<sebner> LaserJock: just ubuntu-archive if you are MOTU
<LaserJock> sadly no, not any more
<ajmitch_> hello LaserJock  :)
<ajmitch_> why aren't you still MOTU?
<BlackZ> sebner: ah, if you're not an Ubuntu developer do you need to subscribe "ubuntu-sponsors" first?
<Rhonda> lucidfox: Why would I shoot you?
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: because I gave up the good life ;-)
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: such a shame
<maco> lucidfox: i used feisty plenty, just not with kde
<LaserJock> well, if I ever get the free time I'll be back
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: think of all the fame & money that came with it
<nigelb> maco: tabfail?
<maco> nigelb: yes
<LaserJock> it shouldn't be too hard to get upload rights back I'd think
<maco> LaserJock: what i said to lucidfox
<Rhonda> nigelb: I could also poke you with lucidfox. Same thing, different order. :)
<LaserJock> although all these newfangled stuff you guys use
<nigelb> LaserJock: now you found a sponsor *cough* ajmitch_  *cough*
<maco> LaserJock: nah its not
<nigelb> Rhonda: haha
<LaserJock> this launchpad and apport thingy-ma-jiggies
<maco> LaserJock: crimsun was told to just email the dmb when he wanted his core dev rights back
<nigelb> launchpad and bzr thingy you mean?
<BlackZ> sebner: I mean for packages removal requests
<LaserJock> maco: well, yeah, that's *crimsun*
<nigelb> LaserJock: +1
<sebner> BlackZ: yeah
<BlackZ> then: <BlackZ> LaserJock: don't forgot to subscribe "ubuntu-archive" to the bug <- LaserJock: don't forgot to subscribe "ubuntu-sponsors" to the bug :P
<ajmitch_> maco: crimsun could just wave his hand & get upload rights back
<Rhonda> nigelb: At least lucidfox did know what it's about. :)
<LaserJock> ok, well, somebody look at bug #638365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 638365 in userful-multiplier (Ubuntu) "Please remove userful-multiplier from Multiverse" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638365
<BlackZ> thanks sebner :)
<nigelb> Rhonda: she knew when I just said "poke" ;)
<LaserJock> us mere mortals would have to grovel before the mighty <insert current committee>
<sebner> BlackZ: yw
<nigelb> LaserJock: haha
<maco> LaserJock: dmb. developer membership board.
<LaserJock> good grief
<LaserJock> my brain immediately reads that as "dumb"
<Rhonda> nigelb: Oh.
<LaserJock> .... anyway
<LaserJock> is Emmet still around?
<nigelb> LaserJock: dmb member :)
<vish> LaserJock: purrsia with an e , is still around .. ;)
 * nigelb removes an 'r'
<vish> but it does purr that way! ;p
<nigelb> haha
<c_korn> "+dh_auto_install" <-- what does the plus sign do ?
<sebner> ari-tczew: congratulations! Btw, I think I accidently visited your MOTU application *Edit* site ¬_¬
<ari-tczew> sebner: thanks :)
<bilalakhtar> Congrats ari-tczew ! (3rd time)
<fabrice_sp> congrats ari-tczew and bilalakhtar!
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: evening and congrats to you too
<bilalakhtar> oh, fabrice_sp knows!
<bilalakhtar> hey tumbleweed !
<fabrice_sp> yep ;-)
<sebner> bilalakhtar: you too congratulations
<fabrice_sp> I read the meeting log
<bilalakhtar> thanks sebner !
<ari-tczew> thanks fabrice_sp
<bilalakhtar> my discussion went on for 20 whole minutes
<tumbleweed> will someone tell the ubuntu weekly news people about the new members?
<ari-tczew> omg, we are making circle of mutual adoration :P
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ping akgraner and she'll do it
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: your nickname color has been changed, from blue to golden
<bilalakhtar> huh? thanks, btw
 * fabrice_sp has ari-tczew in gold in pidgin
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: did my nickname got other color in the past?
<ari-tczew> are there any depends?
<fabrice_sp> I just began to use pidgin yesterday, and din't check before
<vish> tumbleweed: i believe the new members are sent to the news team by the chair..
<bilalakhtar> BTW, is there something wrong with the lp janitor? I fixed a bug around 15 minutes ago, still no response, that's not all. yesterday an FTBFS bug also wasn't auto-closed
<tumbleweed> vish: I've seen that with regional boards, but DMB doesn't seem to do it
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yes still broken
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: :(
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: I set fixes manually in bug 598184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598184 in cynthiune.app (Ubuntu) "Please merge cynthiune.app 0.9.5-10 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598184
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: ^
<bilalakhtar> ah
<vish> tumbleweed: yeah, the last meeting i recall akgraner telling the dmb about that.. to make sure they sent the new members list
 * bilalakhtar also closes his bug manually
<fabrice_sp> ari-tczew: I forgot to close it in the changelog?
<fabrice_sp> it's possible
<bilalakhtar> Even if you close it in the changelog, it won't close
<bilalakhtar> That's a bug with LP
 * fabrice_sp is working on NBS, and has been doing a lot of uploads lately
<bilalakhtar> bye, people
<bilalakhtar> will leave now
<fabrice_sp> bye
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp: LP: was included in debian/changelog
<ari-tczew> I wonder when Bhavani Shankar will be approved.
<BlackZ> fabrice_sp: thanks for merging it :)
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: bug 634045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 634045 in Soyuz "Regression: Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed header no longer works" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634045
<bilalakhtar> Thanks
<fabrice_sp> BlackZ: hey :-) It was in the middle of a NBS
<ari-tczew> can I use syncpackage script if I'm not in ubuntu-sponsors?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> but colin has been running syncs daily
<Laney> so there's really no reason to use it over the proper way now
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: you only need to be in sponsors to unsubscribe sponsors
<ari-tczew> Laney: I understand, but I want to try use syncpackage personally. I'm a fresh MOTU and I want to test my privileges. :)
<Laney> acking a sync is still exercising your privileges
<Laney> why not sponsor a merge or something else?
<ari-tczew> sponsoring merge takes more time
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: could you prepare a correct debdiff for bug 602896 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 602896 in procps (Ubuntu) "Fails to update in pbuilder: start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602896
<nigelb> Announcement to all: we'd like to see sugestions on what would be interesting for a packaging training session.  Since james_w is going to be taking it, sky's the limit :p
<james_w> heh
<Laney> "how to update the kernel"
<kklimonda> james_w: I'd love to hear something new about UDD but that's probably outside of the training's scope
<james_w> kklimonda: well, I can explain how to do various things using UDD
<kklimonda> james_w: for example why some branches have patches applied and others don't - is it related to source format?
<nigelb> Laney: topic selection at james_w's discretion
<Laney> :P
 * Laney was trolling a touch
<nigelb> kklimonda: I don't think its outside the scope
<james_w> kklimonda: it is, yes
<kklimonda> james_w: oh, I know - a good technical Q&A session about UDD would be great.. if we manage to get enough questions.
<kklimonda> for example how to deal with merging upstream tarballs when they modify a file that is already patched by quilt..
 * kklimonda had this problem two days ago and managed to get it working but not without some guesswork
<james_w> kklimonda: maybe you could explain how to do that to me :-)
<nigelb> heh
<kklimonda> james_w: in my case the upstream changes didn't break patch so all I had to do was.. well, quilt complained that patch doesn't unapply cleanly.. so what I've done was.. I have no idea, that's why I called it a guesswork :)
<kklimonda> I can take a look if you are interested
<james_w> heh
<james_w> I'm not sure I've ever done it myself
<nigelb> kklimonda: I guess you modified the quilt patch
<nigelb> I think I did it once
<kklimonda> nigelb: yeah, that may be it
<RainCT> Is there some (good) way to call a method in the User D-Bus from within postinst?
<kklimonda> RainCT: ugh, insanity this way lies ;)
<RainCT> kklimonda: Heh. Yeah. The problem I have is, I'd be good to restart Zeitgeist after a) an upgrade, or b) another package installing an extension for it, otherwise stuff depending on the new version/extension will fail until it is restarted
<debfx> tumbleweed: do you have time to sponsor another virtualbox merge? bug #637320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637320 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Merge virtualbox-ose 3.2.8-dfsg-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637320
<kklimonda> RainCT: so it's Firefox 2.0?
<RainCT> lol
<kklimonda> RainCT: maybe do something like that: make Zeitgeist look for /var/run/restart-required/zeitgeist (or whatever the real path is) and restart in case the file got updated.
<kklimonda> RainCT: but that's something that should be done upstream..
<RainCT> kklimonda: Yeah, that's probably the best option unless someone has a magical alternative.
<RainCT> kklimonda: How would Zeitgeist delete that file though, if it's running with user privileges?
<RainCT> :/
<kklimonda> RainCT: it could store a ctime/mtime somewhere and compare it
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-15
<RainCT> uhm, if it's going to use inotify I guess it could as well look for the /usr/bin/zeitgeist-daemon file being replaced + watch the extensions directory
<kklimonda> RainCT: yeah, sounds even better
<RainCT> kklimonda: I'll see what the other Zeitgeist developers think about this. Thanks for the idea :)
<SpamapS> micahg: ping, just a bump about mongodb. ;)
<micahg> SpamapS: sorry, will try to get to it tomorrow
<micahg> SpamapS: note, we're not bound by final freeze to fix this
<micahg> bilalakhtar: you should set your client to authenticate
<micahg> bilalakhtar: and congrats on becoming a MOTU :)
<bilalakhtar> micahg: It does, and waits 3 seconds after that, but that's not enough
<micahg> :)
<bilalakhtar> micahg: That was smoother
<bilalakhtar> I have set to auto-join #ubuntu , and if I authenticate after joining, then the floodbot asks me a question
<micahg> bilalakhtar: it seems you're not the only one with the issue ;)
<bilalakhtar> micahg: :)
<bilalakhtar> persia: around? Could you please add me to -sponsors?
<SpamapS> micahg: good point... may be something better left until after those things are resolved
<micahg> tumbleweed: yeah, I should look into that override, which build system do you use, I don't see this stuff in pbuilder
<tumbleweed> micahg: I run lintian in a pbuilder hook
<Rhonda> Sweet. I added a new email address to my launchpad account. The confirmation link presents me a really great page:  [Cancel] [Continue]
<Rhonda> … with no text at all whatsoever additional to that. :)
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: hi, I seen you uploaded a new release of a native Debian package (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-September/007640.html) but the Debian changelog of that new version of the package (http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/m/menu/menu_2.1.44/changelog) says: "* The "Bordeaux" release." so it's a new release. Did you get a FFe for it? (does Debian native packages require a FFe for new upstream releases?
<BlackZ> ), also, you didn't build that package with the option "-v" of debuild
<BlackZ> hmm.. sorry
<BlackZ> .. for the double-lines :)
<bilalakhtar> back
<bilalakhtar> hey BlackZ !
<bilalakhtar> no that is the release, but its dbeian-native
<bilalakhtar> *debian
<bilalakhtar> AND
<bilalakhtar> debian-native packages
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: so doesn't it require a FFe?
<bilalakhtar> having the last part of their version incremented don't come under 'new upstream release'
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: no
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: if it's a native Debian package there's not a "upstream" :)
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: see the last ubuntu changelog
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: OK, in the future please don't forgot to debuild the packages with the "-v" options (e.g. when you're doing a merge), however this is a common mistake :)
<BlackZ> s/options/option
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: But the version is correct1
<bilalakhtar> !
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: it adds the debian changelog entry to the changes file
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: ^
<tumbleweed> -vX = all changes since X
<bilalakhtar> :)
<bilalakhtar> I used this approach long ago, then gave up in favour of -i
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: tumbleweed said what I was just typing, however as I said: "this is a common mistake"
<bilalakhtar> Thanks BlackZ and tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: :)
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: I was not sure if Debian native packages require a FFe for new releases and/or features
<bilalakhtar> BlackZ: But I saw a few such uploads recently1
<bilalakhtar> !
<tumbleweed> I think it's up to your judgement. Fixing important bugs without too much new stuff = no FFe.
<bilalakhtar> without any FFe
<Laney> err, I don't see why a package being native should change any freeze requirements
<Laney> new features = exception required, being a new upstream release has precisely no bearing on that
<BlackZ> Laney: is right
<bilalakhtar> hehe, the diff between the 1.43 and 1.44 is also very litte
<bilalakhtar> *little
<bilalakhtar> suggesting no major changes needint FFE
<bilalakhtar> No features
<bilalakhtar> All are PO changes and bug fixes
<Laney> That's alright then, but you should worry about the contents of the diff and not about the version number.
<bilalakhtar> 'k
<BlackZ> Laney: the mine was a suggestion :P
<BlackZ> almost I do so
<Laney> tumbleweed: are you following up the darcs patch in Debian with a NMU?
<tumbleweed> Laney: I filed a bug with an NMU diff, but I havn't gone sponsor-hunting.
<Laney> tumbleweed: yeah I saw, you can mail debian-haskell@l.d.o and someone should pick it up
<BlackZ> bilalakhtar: it's OK then, I asked because I read "* The "Bordeaux" release." in the Debian changelog of the new version of that package :)
<tumbleweed> Laney: ok, thanks
<bilalakhtar> We can go ahead with fixing bugs without any major roadblock (though the package will go into the queue) after Final Freeze?
<Laney> thanks for that btw
<bilalakhtar> Thanks BlackZ !
<Laney> yes
<Laney> final freeze is nominal for universe for some time yet
<tumbleweed> Laney: np, low hanging fruit ftw
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: Thank for your sponsorships! I hope you can rest in peace now :D
<bilalakhtar> who can rest in peace a day before final freeze :)
<bilalakhtar> well this is not a good approach, so trying to avoid
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: the last week has been really quiet almost nothing on the sponsor queue. (and the qa.ubuntu.com is broken)
<bilalakhtar> qa.ubuntu.com is down for server upgrades, tumbleweed
<bilalakhtar> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1121064158/upgrades-to-some-community-related-resources
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: are you getting anywhere with libspring-2.5-java ?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: broken since the 6th
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: the leader of the team has assigned the work to himself
<bilalakhtar> yesterday I asked him
<bilalakhtar> he said that he is willing to solve it
<tumbleweed> cool
<bilalakhtar> perhaps he is not leader, he is just a member
<bilalakhtar> but from the way he speaks
<bilalakhtar> 'My team ....'
<bilalakhtar> he could be
<tumbleweed> if you are talking about #debian-java I assume there is no leader
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: yes I am talking about the Debian Java maints
<bilalakhtar> How does the upload queue software differentiate between universe and main uploads? Even universe uploads have sections like 'net' and not 'universe/net' .
<persia> The override files created by launchpad
<bilalakhtar> aha
<bilalakhtar> thanks persia
<bilalakhtar> persia: ping
<ari-tczew> TheMuso: ping
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: :)
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: hello
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: hello there!
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: Howz life a day before the Final Freeze?
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: I would prepare some patches today, but I'm busy due to homework :(
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: ?
<bilalakhtar> okay
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: I'm looking for person who can add me to ubuntu-sponsors
<bilalakhtar> What a coincidence!
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: Me too!
<bilalakhtar> That's why I pinged persia !
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: and in the same time! hehe
<bilalakhtar> lol
<bilalakhtar> dholbach is on vacation, kees doesn't seem to reply, any other ops?
<bilalakhtar> s/ops/admins/
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: I looked @ user list of ubuntu-sponsors, TheMuso is an admin
<bilalakhtar> The UIF doesn't affect universe, does it?
<geser> bilalakhtar, ari-tczew: if you find something interesting in the sponsors queue, feel free to sponsor it. You don't need to be a member of ubuntu-sponsors for it. The only drawback is that you can't unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors from bugs that aren't ready yet.
<bilalakhtar> geser: and the sponsorship queue is down!
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.subscriber=ubuntu-sponsors&field.component=3&field.component=4
 * bilalakhtar views the subscribed bugs of ubuntu-sponsors
<tumbleweed> although that doesn't list merge proposals
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: does the UIF affect universe?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: read the wiki page on it, I doubt any of the things it covers are in universe
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: only desktop stuff, nothing for universe
<tumbleweed> yup
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: which are installed by default, nothing for universe
<tumbleweed> yup
<bilalakhtar> Does this change need FFe? 'Add Universal zones to Add Zone tabs'
 * bilalakhtar is awaiting the acking of an FFe, if it crosses Final Freeze he might need another exception
<c_korn> hm, testing an app in a schroot I get this error on startup: "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Wiican was not provided by any .service files"
<c_korn> however I don't get this error when installing the package outside the schroot on my real machine
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: around?
<tumbleweed> hi
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I just want provide a meet your and davidsansome :) he is working on debian/copyright
<ari-tczew> I want finish clementine
<ari-tczew> how can I open task in bug?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: nominate for release
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: lucid is currently nominated. how can I open this taks?
<ari-tczew> s/taks/task
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: In a main package or universe?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: you can only do it for uni/multiverse bugs
 * bilalakhtar is awaiting an FFe, if he doesn't get it soon he might need Final Freeze exception
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed, bilalakhtar: that's right. package is in main.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: prod a core-dev
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: Why is it preferred to have the debian changes in the changes file?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: it's preferred that your .changes file actually describes how the upload changes things
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ah okay
<tumbleweed> I often forget, but tools like sponsor-patch remember :P
<bilalakhtar> all thanks to tumbleweed and bdrung for the wonderfull tools in package ubuntu-dev-tools!
<bilalakhtar> *wonderful
<martoss> hey folks, I have a debhelper question concerning python packages. I wanna fix a package and found that an additional "setup.py build clib" is needed. How do I put this in the rules file?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: I'm not responsible for any of those tools (yet) :P (I just use and tweak them)
<martoss> do I have to add this to "build-arch:" ?
<tumbleweed> martoss: which package is this?
<martoss> numpy 1.4.1
<martoss> without this, libnpymath.a isn't build which then does not allow building scipy 0.8.0
<bilalakhtar> martoss: Are you using the old (pre 7) style of debhelper rules?
<bilalakhtar> IOW compat?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: it's a dh7 package
<martoss> uhm, good question...
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ah okay
<martoss> in the control it says debhelper > 7
<martoss> >= of course
<bilalakhtar> martoss: compat level?
<martoss> in the compat file there's a 7
<bilalakhtar> martoss: And in the rules file there is something like:
<bilalakhtar> %:
<martoss> yep
<bilalakhtar>             dh $@
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<tumbleweed> martoss: in this case, you'd override dh_auto_build
<bilalakhtar> martoss: then set up a rule called override_dh_auto_build and do stuff there
<tumbleweed> martoss: talk to the numpy debian maintainers (#debian-python on OFTC is a good start)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: :)
<martoss> all right, thx folks, I'll try that
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: Do you hope to apply for DD? Any packages you maintain there?
<bilalakhtar> ah, 2 packages
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yes I do intend to apply for DD. Yes: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=stefano@rivera.za.net&ubuntu=yes
 * bilalakhtar wished he could maintain packages in Debian, he has 5 packages in the queue, of which one is almost at the brink of getting in
<tumbleweed> debian's NEW not particularly quick...
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: ubuntu's no better, btw
<tumbleweed> I also has a few things packaged up and waiting for sponsorship (for a couple of months). I suppose that's good motivation to push through NM
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: grab-udd-merge failed with message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494364/
<tumbleweed> do you have bzr-buildpackage installed?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: err, the package is bzr-builddeb
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: not installed
<tumbleweed> you need it for UDD
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: bzr: ERROR: There are conflicts in the working tree. You must resolve these before building.
<ari-tczew> is it ok?
<james_w> try "bzr resolve"
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: could you show me an example of your usage syncpackage script?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: have you used bzr much before?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: conflicts are pretty normal when merging branches
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: yes, but for patches, not for merging
<tumbleweed> fix the conflicts, and then tell bzr you've fixed them, as james_w said
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ping for syncpackage example :-)
 * tumbleweed doesn't use syncpackage itself much (only used it once or twice), but I use ack-sync regularly, which uses syncpackage
<ari-tczew> aha
<Laney> IMHO that script should do the normal way by default and only use syncpackage with a flag
<tumbleweed> Laney: yeah, I've been considering patching it to do that (seeing as syncs seem to be being processed quickly)
<Laney> yes
<Laney> and even if it takes a few days, it's rare for them to be urgent
<tumbleweed> personally, I don't see what the big issue over syncpackage is, but people do seem concerned about it.
<Laney> it introduces more chances for error
<Laney> if Launchpad gets a proper syncing API then fine, but as long as the source has to travel through your computer then the archive→archive way is preferred
<tumbleweed> Laney: it only writes the changes file, right?
<Laney> who knows ;)
<ari-tczew> please forgive me my n00b level, I'm just learning to sponsorship.
<Laney> the more machines the source travels through the more chance for something to go wrong
<ari-tczew> also, I want merging through bzr - including sponsoring merges
<tumbleweed> Laney: ok, when not fakesysncing, it only writes a changes file. That means there's pretty good protection from mistakes (the sha hashes in the dsc)
<tumbleweed> understand the argument, I'm just personally not that worried
<tumbleweed> s/^/I /
<ari-tczew> ack-sync is not available in currect stable ubuntu-dev-tools?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: it's not installed in the binary package
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ok, I'll download it manually and paste to ~/bin directory
<dapal> BlackZ, directhex, DktrKranz: o/
<dapal> ooh, lots of other people I know here too
<dapal> hello everybody
<BlackZ> hey dapal
<Laney> hiya hanska
<dapal> oh, Laney too!
<directhex> oh yeah, hanska hid as someone else didn't he ;)
<dapal> ahah :)
 * nigelb guess #ubuntu-uk is taking over here :p
<highvoltage> nigelb: are you in the UK?
<nigelb> highvoltage: no
<highvoltage> I thought so :)
 * ajmitch is about as far from the UK as you can get
<nigelb> ajmitch: heh, but lizzie is still head of govt for you?
<ajmitch> technically yes
<highvoltage> the canadians still have pictures of the queen on their money!!!!
<ajmitch> so do we still :)
<highvoltage> in south africa we replaced her with animals :)
<ajmitch> .za has always been a bit different
<highvoltage> indeed.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do I need to report bug for sync? E: You must specify at least one bug number. (ack-sync)
<highvoltage> nigelb: did you do away with queen money in india at least?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: ack-sync is a tool for sponsoring syncs, not doing them. For that file a bug and subscribe archive, or use syncpackage.
<nigelb> highvoltage: we did, yes :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: a few years down the line when you become canadian, you'll have to promise your loyality to her ;)
<nigelb> when you *decide to
<tumbleweed> nigelb: we'll try hard to keep him south african :P
<nigelb> tumbleweed: haha
<highvoltage> nigelb: I doubt it will come to that, i'll probably move to Brazil or California or Barcelona in 2 years
<nigelb> highvoltage: wow, keep traveling? how lucky :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: why not NZ?
<highvoltage> ajmitch: NZ would be culturally a lot easier than Canada for me, but it's a bit far from places I need to be regularly
<directhex> too many sheep, and he has a crippling sheep phobia
<ajmitch> heh
<highvoltage> I actually stayed in a cottage on a farm for a bit, and left my front door open while going to the neighbours, and when I got back my place was *full* of sheep
<ajmitch> & so you had mutton for dinner?
<highvoltage> they tried to eat my curtains and furniture but when I started yelling at them they just stampeded out
<highvoltage> ajmitch: lol
 * ari-tczew is proud due to ACKing syncs independent.
<Laney> bah
<Laney> I thought ubuntu-developer-manual was going to be something other than what it is
<ajmitch> Laney: you thought it'd be useful for packaging stuff?
<Laney> I thought it would be a manual for ubuntu developers
<Laney> but it is a manual for developing on ubuntu
<devildante> vish, is it now five?
<vish> devildante: finally!
<devildante> aha!
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-16
<persia> tumbleweed, bilalakhtar, there are a number of packages in universe that are installed by default for Xubuntu or Ubuntu Studio: take care with these re: UIF
<persia> Oh, and Mythbuntu even has some things from multiverse.  Anyway, `apt-cache show ${binary-package}` should show if anything belongs to any tasks: those are the packages to avoid.
<wgrant> 3
<Byz4nt1n3> Hey there... I am wondering if there is a good place for a complete newbie lean how to be a MOTU.
<nigelb> No better place :)
<Byz4nt1n3> @nigelb so where do I start
<Byz4nt1n3> how does this whole thing work? ;)
<lucidfox> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/09/intels-walled-garden-plan-to-put-av-vendors-out-of-business.ars
<lucidfox> Free software is doomed? :(
<paultag_> Hey MOTU. Anyone know of a way to get package data from a repo without having it in the apt sources file ( read: something that will get the data and output it ).
<Pici> paultag_: What sort of data?
<paultag_> Pici: really really basic. Package version number, name, perhaps description and dowload location, but not even that matters so much
<paultag_> have a command like `magic-command --get-version package domain.tld' return something like 1.1.1-3
<Pici> paultag_: You can use the python-debian package/module to parse control files/Packages.gz
<paultag_> Pici: I think I'll do that. Just making sure I'm not re-inventing the wheel. Thanks :)
<Pici> For quick things I usually just use rmadison to check what package versions we have across our active releases.
<paultag_> Aye, can rmadison ( Sheesh, I forgot about that command ) work with any domain / suite?
<crimsun_> it'll work with whatever is defined
<Pici> It requires some cgi on the server to talk to.
<paultag_> Ahha
<Pici> The manpage explains more
<paultag_> thanks Pici :)
<Pici> paultag_: sure thing
<lucidfox> Is it okay for the upstream build system to install monochrome indicator icons to ubuntu-mono-dark/ubuntu-mono-light?
<\sh> siretart: fai 3.4.2 just landed in maverick...which fixes two bugs...so if you do the backport use this version
<siretart> thanks
<bilalakhtar> The title still mentions 'Feature Freeze in eff'ect
<micahg> bilalakhtar: right
<bilalakhtar> though the final freeze is in effect now
<micahg> bilalakhtar: no
<bilalakhtar> micahg: ??
<bilalakhtar> not yet?
<micahg> bilalakhtar: when the freeze the archive it will be, they haven't done so yet
<micahg> bilalakhtar: usually happens some time during the morning UTC or US
<bilalakhtar> :) Timezones matter a lot during freezes!
 * micahg still has one more upload for main
<AnAnt> Hello
<vish> oh main gets frozen today!
<tumbleweed> micahg: whoops, gnome-shell SRU doesn't seem to be building. I wonder if the pbuilder I tested in had lucid-updates enabled...
<persia> nhandler, Good day.  It appears I've fallen out of ubuntu-sponsors, meaning I can't grant bilalakhtar membership there.  If you wouldn't mind, could you add us both?
<nhandler> persia: Done
<persia> nhandler, Thanks.  Can you make me an admin again, or does that wait on dholbach?
<nhandler> persia: That needs Daniel.
<persia> Heh, well, maybe some other folks will get the please add pings for a while :)
<persia> Thanks again.
<borealis> Hello! I have an opensource java developer package called QtJambi that I want to get into the official package repos of ubuntu. How do I start such a process?
<persia> borealis, For java applications, the first step usually involves stripping out all the third party binaries from the .jar and carefully reviewing the licensing.
<persia> Much of the time, one ends up having to package a couple of libraries first.
<borealis> I do have some experience in writing debian packages, but maybe that's not requested, maybe more a question of listing the jar files/examples that is needed.
<persia> If the application builds using ant, packaging is usually fairly straightforward with rules.tiny.  If not, one sometimes has to work around things.
<borealis> Well, it's necessary to build a special form of Qt first, and then run ant.
<persia> borealis, I'd recommend starting from http://pkg-java.alioth.debian.org/ to find examples.  There's a number of good ones.  Those updated more extensively more recently tend to be better.
<persia> a special form of Qt?  That sounds like a recipe for pain, as we try very hard to avoid code duplication (which makes it hard to maintain).
<persia> You might want to start by seeing what could be done to system Qt to make it do what you need (whilst not breaking for anyone else)
<borealis> Hmm, yeah, I know...
<borealis> QtJambi consists of some JNI native so files + jar files containing the classes corresponding to the JNI stubs.
<borealis> The most popular way of deploying this so far is by bundling all this in a so called native jar file, that is, both qt so files and qtjambi so files. QtJambi has a special classloader that is able to extract and load native so from these types of jars.
<borealis> However, we might look at alternatives to be more "consistent" with how things are setup in a linux packaging regime.
<borealis> Saves a lot of space I guess if we could just use system qt.
<borealis> The main reason for the need of special compilation of Qt is the configure option -prefix=$PWD. Maybe you're already using this option when building various Qt releated packages?
<persia> I'd suggest checking Qt buildlogs
<borealis> Ok, where can I find this?
<persia> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/${package} has links to versions, and each version has links to builds for each architecture, and each build page has a build log.
<persia> alternately, check the source packages, depending on whether you prefer to read pithy instructions, or the results thereof :)
<bilalakhtar> There, I do my first sponsorship
<bilalakhtar> micahg: done
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: From the code, I am seeing that ack-sync is used to sync packages from Debian, as recent changes are in it. But somewhere, I read that syncpackage should do it (and that DOES it) and there is no such command ack-sync even after I install latest u-d-t from the branch.
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: ack-sync uses syncpackage internally, and it's in the bzr branch (and source package) but not installed in the binary package
<persia> It's really much better not to use syncpackage if it can be avoided.
<persia> Better to pass bugs to the archive-admins who can do it cleanly on the archive master server
<ari-tczew> can someone ping me for test?
<borealis> persia: I've tried https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqtcore4 but cannot seem to get any hit...
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: like /ctcp ping ari-tczew ?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: nope, just I needed highlight
<shadeslayer> oh :P
<borealis> That is, I find this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/libqtcore4/4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5
<borealis> But, where do I find out about the configure flags from here?
<shadeslayer> borealis: one sec
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44120364/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.qt4-x11_4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<borealis> aha, great, let's see...
<shadeslayer> borealis: also http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/rules
<shadeslayer> from line 84
<borealis> Hmm... 	            -prefix "/usr" \
<borealis> 	            -bindir "/usr/bin" \
<borealis> 	            -libdir "/usr/lib" \
<borealis> That is maybe worrying for qtjambi building...
<borealis> However, I will check with my fellow developer at the project, and test a little myself.
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: could you ping me again?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: yeah :P
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: test done. thanks!
<shadeslayer> np
<AnAnt> finalfreeze is for universe too ?
<persia> AnAnt, Yes.  This doesn't mean don't fix things, just take appropriate care, etc.
<AnAnt> ok thanks
<persia> Note that the criteria for FinalFreeze are more critical for packages that end up in some flavour image (regardless of component) than for other stuff, but still.
<AnAnt> persia: I want to merge swt-gtk from Debian
<persia> Does it fix some important bug?
<AnAnt> bugs
<AnAnt> persia: http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/swt-gtk/news/20100915T161811Z.html
<persia> AnAnt, `for i in $(apt-cache showsrc swt-gtk | grep Binary | cut -d: -f2 | sed s/,//g | head -1); do apt-cache show $i | grep ^Task; done` suggests it's not in any flavours : see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<AnAnt> oh, it's in main
<persia> main/universe doesn't matter
<AnAnt> it means that I need a sponsor
<persia> Ah, well that might matter :)
<persia> You shouldn't need a sponsor, but LP doesn't understand inverse packagesets yet.
<AnAnt> inverse package sets ? what's that ?
<persia> Ideally, MOTU ought be able to upload everything that isn't in one of the flavour packagesets.
<persia> But there's a bundle of stuff that's stuck in "main" for historical reasons which MOTU can't upload currently.
<persia> And there's no good way to identify that right now.
<AnAnt> so, I'll still need a sponsor
<AnAnt> persia: do I need to file an FFe for it ?
<persia> If it breaks FF, yes.  If not, use your own judgement (read: if you're unsure, file a bug)
<micahg> tumbleweed: gnome-shell needs the new gjs to build
 * micahg is test building
<micahg> tumbleweed: I don'
<micahg> t see any more lintian warnings, so I'm attaching another debdiff
<tumbleweed> micahg: yeah, I assumed as much (after I saw the failures)
<micahg> tumbleweed: I'm wondering why I never saw these lintian failures when I ran the build
<micahg> maybe because I was using a chroot instead of pbuilder?
<tumbleweed> pbuilder is a chroot...
<Byz4nt1n3> hello all...
<iulian> Hi Byz4nt1n3.
<Tetsuo55> Hello, i would like to see the cppcheck packadge updated, what needs to be done for that to happen?
<micahg> Tetsuo55: in answer to your question, you can request a sync if it's but fix only
<micahg> Tetsuo55: if there are new features, you'll need an FFe
<Tetsuo55> what do you mean with " but fix only "
<Tetsuo55> oh
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug :)
<Tetsuo55> so i just missed the regular update window :(
<micahg> Tetsuo55: feature freeze was a while ago, if there's a good reason to upgrade, you can still get it in
<Tetsuo55> the changelog is only bugfixes
<Tetsuo55> the tool is written in such a way that changes to features are transparent to the user
<micahg> Tetsuo55: k, then use the requestsync tool from ubuntu-dev-scripts to request a sync from Debian with 1.4.4
<Tetsuo55> yeah 1.44 is already better, i use git-head myself, bugs get fixed every day, mostly false positives, error output and crashes
<Tetsuo55> im going to have to learn about that requestsync stuff, before i can actualy do it
<micahg> Tetsuo55: requestsync -h for help, the script when run walks you through the process
<playya_> moin
<playya_> is it possible to overtake an inactive project?
<playya_> i registered a branch called cornucopia, but it has been added to the cornucopia project
<Tetsuo55> im stuck on postfix configuration
<Tetsuo55> something about a mail server
<micahg> oh, hmm
<Tetsuo55> ok got past it
<Tetsuo55> turns out i had to use TAB to navigate
<Tetsuo55> i need to select a packadge from debian stable i assume?
<Tetsuo55> or is unstable allowed too?
<micahg> Tetsuo55: any version
<micahg> default is unstable
<Tetsuo55> ok
<Tetsuo55> this one i guess http://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/cppcheck
<Tetsuo55> requestsync -d http://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/cppcheck --lp -C
<Tetsuo55> tried that but it failed
<Tetsuo55> heh i clearly misunderstood how it works :D
<Tetsuo55>   -s          Force sponsorship   << what does this do exactly?
<Tetsuo55> it looks like i should go for " requestsync --lp -C cppcheck "
<Tetsuo55> correct?
<micahg> Tetsuo55: shouldn't need -C, but you'll want to edit the report and add the upstream changelog
<Tetsuo55> gah need credentials
<micahg> Tetsuo55: yes, with --lp
<micahg> Tetsuo55: manage-credentials script can help
<Tetsuo55> this right  manage-credentials create -c ubuntu-dev-tools -l 2
<Tetsuo55> what level of rights does it need?
<Tetsuo55> i want to give it the least amount required
<micahg> I think just read for this one
<Tetsuo55> i got it, change for non private data
<Tetsuo55> i have to agree that someone will review the update, thats  correct right?
<Tetsuo55> and -s probably forces the packadge to get reviewed
<Tetsuo55> changelog for debian was made by official cppcheck dev, so i can keep it i guess? he didnt outright name the bugfixes though
<Tetsuo55>  * New upstream release   << thats all it says
<Tetsuo55> but 100's of bugs where fixed
* iulian changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Archive: Open | Maverick FINAL Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<Tetsuo55> ok did i do it right?
<Tetsuo55> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cppcheck/+bug/640655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640655 in cppcheck (Ubuntu) "Sync cppcheck 1.44-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> Tetsuo55: yes, but you might want to add the upstream changelog in the descrption as well so the sponsor can make an FFe decision
<Tetsuo55> ok
<persia> playya_, You might want to ask in #launchpad
<playya_> ok
<Tetsuo55> i added a comment with the real changelog
* iulian changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Maverick FINAL Freeze in effect - Fix bugs! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<Quintasan> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> jcastro: mind if I go on /msg?
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> I mean sure go ahead, not sure I mind
<ari-tczew> launchpad janitor still not working?
<ScottK> It's supposed to be fixed.
<ScottK> lfaraone: Were you going to ask to have turtleart sync'ed?
<lfaraone> ScottK: yeah, I filed bug 637735.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637735 in Ubuntu "Sync turtleart 98-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637735
<ScottK> OK.  It could have been filed against the package, then it would be easier to find.
<ScottK> Oh, wait.  No you cant.
<ScottK> The package page exists, but isn't active yet.
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I've just uploaded a fixed pythonmagick. As we are in Fina lFreeze, what steps should I follow to get it accepted?
<fabrice_sp> ok: I just have to wait :-) Thanks to whoever accepted it
<ari-tczew> how can I upload SRU for lucid-proposed through bzr?
<geser> you can't
<ari-tczew> geser: could you be more verbose? tumbleweed has sponsored for some SRUs through bzr
<geser> oh, then this is news to me. I remember that it's only possible to push to existing packaging branches but not create new ones.
<geser> an unless things have changed you still need to dput a package even if you committed your changes to the packaging branch
<ari-tczew> aha ok
<lfaraone> geser: correct on both
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-17
<ari-tczew> could anyone send to pastebin for me default .dput.cf file? I need a [ubuntu] field
<micahg> ari-tczew: for PPA?
<ari-tczew> micahg: nope, for oficial archive
<micahg> ari-tczew: you don't need anything in .dput.cf for that AFAIK
<ajmitch> it should be set already in /etc/dput.cf
<ajmitch> tab-completion should even work for it if you've got that enabled
 * micahg can just dput source_changes
 * ari-tczew is waiting for ftp ACK
<micahg> ari-tczew: archive is frozen, so any package needs a manual push
<lfaraone> micahg: I didn't think that was true for Universe.
<micahg> lfaraone: it's true, but you don't need a release team ACK AFAIK
<ari-tczew> micahg, lfaraone: I uploaded lucid-proposed package. :)
<ajmitch> archive can only be frozen as a whole
<micahg> ari-tczew: ah, so that sits in unapproved until SRU ack
<micahg> lfaraone: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-April/025259.html
<persia> lfaraone, Freeze isn't main/universe, really.  It's in-flavour-packageset/not-in-flavour-packageset
<persia> Stuff in Xubuntu, Mythbuntu, or Ubuntu Studio usually still needs a wave from the respective teams.
<persia> And some stuff in main gets waved through without significant consideration (not part any of the above *or* any of Ubuntu (GNOME) or Kubuntu or Server)
<ari-tczew> persia: well, if I have a security patch for amsn (universe), can I upload it without freeze exception?
<persia> ari-tczew, So, in which tasks are the binaries produced by that source?
<ari-tczew> persia: tasks?
<persia> Yes, tasks.
<ari-tczew> persia: do you mean e.g. maverick?
<persia> No.
<persia> Try running `apt-cache show unity` and `apt-cache show quassel`  Look for the "Task" lines.
<micahg> ah, cool, you said that last night, but wasn't sure what it meant
<persia> Anyway, by looking at the Tasks for a binary, it is possible to tell if it belongs to an image.
<persia> There's a few packages that end up on images without that, but they tend to be deep core, and most folk don't touch them.
<persia> (You'll probably get a nervous feeling as you start to investigate the bug, and want to ask someone in -devel about it :) )
<persia> But, essentially, if none of the produced binaries are in any Tasks, there's a very good chance you can just upload it (assuming it needs uploading because it's important)
<persia> Generally that means stuff that would end up being security or sru bugs anyway if they weren't fixed first.
<persia> If stuff is in a task, it's best to go chat with the folks that coordinate that task (usually easy to figure out from the name)
<ajmitch> security bugs (like what you've said for amsn) tend to be fairly important to fix
<ari-tczew> persia: $ apt-cache show amsn didn't show me "Task" field
<persia> ari-tczew, OK.  try for *every* binary your package produces.  That means `apt-cache showsrc amsn | grep ^Binary` and then checking each of those.
<ajmitch> not that it builds many :)
<persia> There are one-liner shell reciepts for this, but I don't wish to contribute to any grimoires today (and it's usually not hard to check)
 * ari-tczew sometimes thinks that policies were created against contributors.
<persia> ajmitch, Well, no, but the point is to go through the process to check correctly, whether it's important or not, in case next time is important :)
<micahg> persia: sounds like a good candidate for u-d-t
<ajmitch> persia: I know, just saying that this time it'll be simple to check
<persia> micahg, It's a one-liner (think grep, cut, sed, for)
<micahg> persia: yes, but 'check-tasks source' is a lot shorter :)
<persia> ari-tczew, How is this policy against contributors?  The idea is not to break the release candidates without communicating about it.
<ajmitch> a way to avoid getting yelled at because you just broke something that's going onto a cd image to be tested
<persia> micahg, write it if you like: using python-apt or similar, you can probably make it cleaner.  Might be interesting to add a --lp option that checked packagesets rather than tasks
<ari-tczew> persia: I checked amsn and amsn-data. there are no task fields.
<micahg> persia: I'm not familiar enough w/python
<ajmitch> micahg: it's not too hard thankfully :)
<micahg> persia: is it a requirement for scripts in u-d-t to be in python?
<persia> ari-tczew, In that case, you don't have to worry about someone screaming at you about breaking their image.  Next, be sure you would upload this as -security or -updates.  Once you're sure, upload.
<persia> micahg, Nope.  All mine are in bash.
<kklimonda> -updates? not -proposed?
<micahg> persia: k, I'll just write a bash script then and submit it, someone else can make it better
<ari-tczew> persia: ekhm, I'm thinking about maverick right now.
<persia> kklimonda, Targeted towards -updates.  Or -proposed.  Doesn't matter.  The point is to think for 2 minutes to make sure a bug is *really* worth fixing in final freeze.
<persia> ari-tczew, Right: think about maverick, but because maverick is frozen, be sure enough that you want to upload this that you'd have to upload it next month if you didn't do it now.
<kklimonda> which reminds me - can anyone take a look at bug 629495?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629495 in hamster-applet (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update hamster-applet to 2.31.92 in 10.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629495
 * micahg thought gnome packages had a standing exception
<ari-tczew> persia: today I heard twice suggestion to working after final release. I'm going to think that work during feature freeze will be useless.
<persia> kklimonda, You need to resubscribe the release team when it's ready for revirew.
<persia> ari-tczew, the point is that you want to know that the work you are doing would have to be done after release anyway.  Once you make the decision that it has to be done, you can upload it today.
<kklimonda> persia: gnome packages do have the standing exception but sure, I can do that
<persia> If you're doing work that you wouldn't bother doing post-release, go find something else: there's plenty of stuff that's just plain broken and unreleasable in the current state.
<persia> kklimonda, If there's a standing exception, a member of the release team will just rubber stamp it.  Have no fear, but if you follow procedures, you're more likely to have people sure about the next step/.
<kklimonda> persia: mhm, makes sense :)
 * micahg still had 2 merges from Debian and 1 bzr merge before looking at the RC bug list
<micahg> *has
<bilalakhtar> How do I make REVU recognise that I am MOTU?
<bilalakhtar> It seems to consider me as a 'contributor'
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: I've just promoted you to Reviewer.
<bilalakhtar> Thanks wgrant !
<bilalakhtar> though I have to tell everyone that the FF ha crossed so no more new packages can come into maverick
<wgrant> Yep.
<bilalakhtar> Garr, there are a few packages which are having merge bugs on which devs has commented and want to get the merge/sync fixed, but the bug reporter has become unresponsive, hence blocking others from working on the merge
<bilalakhtar> These kind of bugs are reported way back in june/july
<bilalakhtar> blocked since then
<bilalakhtar> Moreover, I asked a merger to either work on the merge or cloe it so that others could work
<bilalakhtar> I did that a week or two ago, still no reply
<bilalakhtar> Any suggestion on what should be done in such a case?
<poolie> cjwatson: hi?
<borealis> Hello! Does anyone has any information about how packages that depends on Qt is built? Is some qt-dev package installed on the build machine prior to building? Or do one operate with a QTDIR setup?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: if the developer is being unresponsive, you might as well just take it over. However, this is the wrong time in the release cycle to be doing merging (unless it's necessary)
<micahg> borealis: add a build-depends?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: I take merges which fix bugs
<bilalakhtar> so that is acceptable after Final F
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yes
<tumbleweed> wgrant: aha, a REVU admin. Can I also have reviewer status please?
<micahg> tumbleweed: I have 2 merges still, 1 that just brings brings us up with Debian (we have -0, they have -1) and one that needs an FFe that should be granted
<tumbleweed> micahg: I was just pointing out that there's no need for bilalakhtar to chase after unecessary merges (that have stalled)
<micahg> tumbleweed: ah :)
<micahg> tumbleweed: I updated my SRU
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: well, thanks for looking at my memo, well, everythings over now! :)
<micahg> tumbleweed: which local build engine do you use?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: got one SRU accepted in proposed, the other is awaiting approval into proposed
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: I didn't know about memos.
<tumbleweed> micahg: pbuilder
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Done.
<micahg> tumbleweed: does that do more checks than a standard chroot?
<tumbleweed> wgrant: thanks
 * micahg still hasn't logged into pbuilder to set up updates
<tumbleweed> micahg: I have some pbuilder hooks
<micahg> tumbleweed: ah
<borealis> micahg: Excuse me, but I'm a bit new to this. A build-depends will see to that the appropriate package is installed to the build machine before the build of your package takes place, right?
<micahg> borealis: correct
<Tetsuo55> to confirm, my request is going in the right direction? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cppcheck/+bug/640655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640655 in cppcheck (Ubuntu) "Sync cppcheck 1.44-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> poolie: pong
<Wubbbi> Hey guys. I wanna change the default about:config of firefox in the source-code so when I build and install it, the about:config I did in the Source-Code is taking effekt now.
<chrisccoulson> Wubbbi, this isn't really the right place to ask your question
<chrisccoulson> but what are you trying to do anyway? i'm not sure if i follow....
<Wubbbi> chrisccoulson: The #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu+1 send me here.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<ari-tczew> #ubuntu-mozillateam ?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i sent him here as #ubuntu+1 does do packaging. there used to be -packaging i thought but eh.
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: you need to know what you want to change since there is no "file" but a few files
<Wubbbi> gnomefreak: well after a while I found it now. I'm gonna change it. This will add by default the option to go back by pressing the Backspace key. I think this is more confortable. Do you wanna have that in Ubuntu too?
<chrisccoulson> we generally don't deviate from upstream defaults, especially those that modify fundamental behaviour like that
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: we are keeping it this way for now
<gnomefreak> ^^ for your changes
<chrisccoulson> Wubbbi - what are you going to do with the package anyway? is this just for your own install?
<Wubbbi> chrisccoulson: first its only for me. But I only change a default about:config setting. If you want to you can have it to. It will just change a Value in the default about:config nothing more. It is more confortable then and it is the default way as in windows. Well only if you want. Just 1 changed Value
<gnomefreak> why do i get this feeling it is altering upstream source
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: where did you get the source from?
<chrisccoulson> Wubbbi, please take a look at http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html before you consider re-distributing your package
<Wubbbi> gnomefreak: Maverick - apt-get source firefox
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: k
<Wubbbi> chrisccoulson: I wont change firefox code. I will add a patch to change the Value from "2" to "0" ... not more. Its just a setting changed. I wont change any programm code!
<chrisccoulson> it's a fundamental change to browser behaviour which deviates from what mozilla distribute on linux
<chrisccoulson> so it doesn't matter
<chrisccoulson> (ie, it doesn't matter if it's a code change or not)
<Wubbbi> chrisccoulson: ok ... So do you wanna have it? I can send you the patch and if you want to you can test your self. its realy better than always clicking on the "Back" buttom. Also its the default setting on Windows firefox
<chrisccoulson> no, we don't want to change that, but thanks anyway
<Wubbbi> hmmm ok
<Wubbbi> what ever you want
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't think of anything more confusing. backspace is for removing characters in text boxes
<chrisccoulson> alt+left arrow are for going back, which users can already use if they want to use the keyboard
<Wubbbi> well ok. I use firefox on windows and there it is with backspace. Well I dont care. I have my own settings now and I'm happy
<Wubbbi> M)
<Wubbbi> ;)
<playya__> even on windows both should work
<bilalakhtar> Amaranth: there?
<Amaranth> bilalakhtar: A bit
<bilalakhtar> Amaranth: :) What would you say about bug #111896 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111896 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "menu editor massively defective" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111896
<bilalakhtar> For some reason, that bug doesn't have useful info and no good user cases, yet its triaged
<Amaranth> bilalakhtar: Yeah, that's goofy
<Amaranth> But it doesn't really matter, alacarte will be kaput in GNOME 3.0 and hasn't been worked on in like 2 years
<bilalakhtar> well, alacarte was never slow for me
<Amaranth> bilalakhtar: It doesn't pop up instantly but it looks like an incredibly simple problem, thus it must be slow
<Amaranth> Even a rewrite C with the most efficient lazy loading of menus I could manage it takes just under a second on my computer
<bilalakhtar> well, as you said it will be done for in GNOME 3 then, we are only one more release away from it
<bilalakhtar> it shall come by natty
<bilalakhtar> brb
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Why is disabling tests on creolparser a good idea?
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, to fix the FTBFS
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: But does it produce a working package (i.e. are the test failures real)?
<fabrice_sp> the other fix does not seem to be the right way (changing the installation directory)
<ScottK> Does the updated package work?
<fabrice_sp> yes
<fabrice_sp> the package should be change to make the test later during the build
<fabrice_sp> (when the python executable is in a non arch dependent directory)
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/495513/ )(with the instalation and importO)
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: OK.  I can accept this for now, but would you please figure out the proper fix and send it back to Debian?
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, sure: I was going to ping someone in python channels, as they rejected the previous fix. It builds fine in Debian
<fabrice_sp> (tests are not executed there)
<ScottK> OK.
<sistpoty> ari-tczew: congrats to your motu-ship :)
<ari-tczew> sistpoty: thanks :) your comment was useful.
<sistpoty> :)
<micahg> is MoM broke again?  It's not updating
<sistpoty> no idea, but it *shouldn't* be too useful at this state of the release :P
<ari-tczew> +1 ^^
<ari-tczew> micahg: maybe lucas merges will be useful for you
<micahg> ari-tczew: lucas merges?
<micahg> sistpoty: only 1 new version that I need, the rest is just merging a -0 to a -1
<ari-tczew> micahg: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/merges.html
 * micahg wonders why that isn't bookmarked yet :)
<micahg> thanks ari-tczew
<ari-tczew> np
<micahg> the important one is on there at least :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-18
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: why you didn't use syncpackage? bug 641409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641409 in libaqbanking (Ubuntu) "Please sync libaqbanking-data (4.2.4-2) from debian sid main" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641409
<persia> ari-tczew, While I can't answer on behalf of another, I hope the answer is because it's a bad idea, and complicates things for the archive-admins.
<persia> (as these are true and reasonable reasons not to use syncpackage)
<ari-tczew> persia: I'm a fresh sponsor and I'm learning, so I'm asking why just that instead otherwise. It's only my curious.
<persia> Understood.
<persia> I don't know all the details, but it's related to potential for issues, some data stored on the archive master, some bandwidth waste, etc.
<persia> I do know that the reason we ask archive-admins to perform syncs has never been because we couldn't just upload them if we wanted.
<persia> (and in certain situations, where all the archive admins were busy (and said so in -devel) this was happening even back in Dapper (and perhaps before, but I wasn't paying as close attention before that).
<persia> There's some more work that needs to happen in LP so that we can do it properly: it's really close, but not quite done.
<wgrant> It's now on the roadmap.
<persia> (then we just get a LP interface that lets us select something in some other place (Debian experimental/unstable/testing/stable OR a PPA or whatever), and press the "sync" button (although we'll probably have API access before there is a UI)
<wgrant> It's part of the immediately scheduled block of work, I believe.
<persia> Oh cool!
<wgrant> Derivative distros need it.
<wgrant> And Linaro needs derivative distros.
<persia> Very much so.
<persia> Did someone write the changelog import tool yet, or is there still yak shaving to accomplish?
<wgrant> So Ubuntu will become a derivative of Debian, and MoM will be replaced by an in-LP UI with a sync button.
<wgrant> I wrote it a few months ago, but it hasn't been run yet.
<persia> Oh, thanks for taking care of that :)  Any idea when it might be run?
<wgrant> When I convince people that it isn't going to be too heavy to run.
<persia> So in November then.  Sounds like a good plan.
<wgrant> Heh.
<persia> Are copyrights getting cleaned up also, or is that still future?
<persia> (as there's an entire other body of work that would be eliminated by that)
<wgrant> I really hope we can move them into the librarian.
<wgrant> But which cleanup were you talking about?
<persia> Moving them into librarian.
<persia> I would just think that it makes sense to run *one* import job over everything, rather than two.
<wgrant> I forget when we started importing copyright files.
<persia> (but maybe I should be talking to you about this in a different channel)
<wgrant> It may be long ago enough that it's not useful to import old ones.
<wgrant> And moving them to the librarian is a separate thing.
<persia> given the names on the code that touches that seciton, a very, very long time ago.
<wgrant> (it just shuffles data around, whereas the changelog thing needs to unpack hundreds of thousands of source packages)
<persia> Ah, so copyrights would be exported from the DB, rather than the packages?
<wgrant> Right.
<persia> This makes sense, and is probably safer that way.  I can't imagine anyone really cares deeply about pre-Breezy copyright files (and they may already be in the DB anyway: I'm unsure)
<wgrant> We have copyright data for more packages than we have packages for.
<wgrant> Since old PPA sources have been deleted.
<wgrant> So migrating by unpacking sources would result in less data than we have now.
<wgrant> Which is probably not a good thing.
<persia> Can you think of a reason to care about copyright/changelog for deleted sources?
<persia> (If you can, moving to librarian is wrong for other reasons, even though there are probably terabytes of copyright data)
<wgrant> I can't.
<wgrant> But I also don't much like deleting data.
<wgrant> It's far easier to delete it later than it is to revive it.
<persia> Makes sense, although I'd suggest it's probably only worth exporting copyright of packages that have source to librarian, but that's safely separate from the current primary requirements.
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: i didn't have the realname and email address and i was too tired to dig that out
<lucidfox> If I want to ship a monochrome indicator icon for my upstream application, is it acceptable to have the upstream build system install icons to ubuntu-mono-dark/ubuntu-mono-light?
<persia> I'd probably do that in a distribution patch, simply to avoid forcing those directories on e.g. Fedora users.
<persia> But really, the folks you want to ask are your maintainers from other distributions: we're a bit biased here :)
<vish> persia: but why would that be a problem for Fedora?  lucidfox is trying to get an icon which works with the ubuntu-mono-* themes , if user does not use those themes, or uses something other than that.. it shouldnt cause a problem the fallback icon is used or rather should be used [assuming lucidfox is upstream]
<lucidfox> There will be a fallback non-monochrome icon in hicolor
<persia> vish, Creates a potentially blocking directory with a potentially displeasing name that may end up with an icon in the icon cache.
<persia> Some folk get picky about wanting their filesystems clean.
<vish> oh! yea..  ;)
<vish> ..if its in a -ubuntu1.deb , probably safer :)
<lucidfox> persia> Maybe I could only install these icons if the application is compiled with libappindicator?
<lucidfox> or alternatively, if it detects that it's building on Ubuntu?
<persia> lucidfox, Not safe: someone else could install that.  How about only installing them if built with a --with-mono option?
<persia> Also not safe, other distributions use the ubuntu-mono-dark and ubuntu-mono-light themes.
<lucidfox> That would be something like WANT_MONOCHROME for cmake, but an explicit option sounds good to me
<persia> I'd recommend WANT_UBUNTU_MONO if you're going to drop it in the ubuntu-mono-* directories.
<persia> Because other folks might want monochrome elsewhere.
<vish> lets keep it WANT_UBUNTU_MONOCHROME!  "mono" ;p
<vish> we already had ubuflu ;)
<persia> The theme is called "ubuntu-mono" the directories are "ubuntu-mono-*".  Adding "chrome" seems extra, but it doesn't matter that much.
<vish> yea, i know but that would probably change once gnome3 lands with symbolic icon support
<vish> the themes would be merged and probably a new name , with more icons..
<persia> hard for an upstream to keep up, really.
<vish> yea, depending on how well the new icon theme plan goes.
<persia> Harvest seems down: can anyone remind me of a good source for Fedora patches?
<Bachstel1e> bug 641810 is fixed upstream, but Debian squeeze/sid is also still using that version, should we push the patch to Debian and hope it makes it on time or proceed on our own?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641810 in freeciv (Ubuntu) "engineers forget progress when loading game" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641810
<bilalakhtar> What should I do if I want to sponsor a sync from a person who has made NO previous upload into ubuntu and has his e-mail address private?
<Bachstel1e> they're probably going to just use the new upstream version soon
<bilalakhtar> I know it would be stupid to go and take the upload's credit on yourself
<geser> Bachstel1e: right now I'd probably suggest to proceed on our own
<geser> bilalakhtar: I think you can do anything else as upload with your name on it
<bilalakhtar> 'kay, done
<ari-tczew> could someone look @copyright file? I'd know whether it's good with DEP5.
<ari-tczew> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/clementine/REVU/annotate/head%3A/debian/copyright
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ^^
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: it fixes the issues I'd brought up
<tumbleweed> there isn't a DEP5 lint tool yet
<tumbleweed> (and the fromat hasn't been finalised yet
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: ping ^^
<davidsansome> hey
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: did you saw discuss above?
<davidsansome> nope...
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495877/
<davidsansome> ah ok, cool!
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: well, ask tumbleweed what we need to change for better
<bilalakhtar> well
<bilalakhtar> Isn't DEP-5 incomplete?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew, tumbleweed ^^
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: it's still work in progress, yes
<tumbleweed> but getting quite popular
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: some time ago I read there 'This is still an experimental change, and at this time we don't aim to amend the debian policy'
<bilalakhtar> so perhaps you should allow ari-tczew
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: allow what?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: allow the upload, the only thing blocking is the copyright, right?
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: yes, it's still work in progress, it isn't debian policy.
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: I'm not blocking his upload, I just told him that I didn't think what he had was valid
<bilalakhtar> ah okay
 * bilalakhtar has 4 pending uploads in REVU, will upload early in the natty cycle
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'm working with davidsansome, could you suggest what is still wrong?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I don't think there's anything wrong any more
<tumbleweed> you only need one blank line between blocks
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: ^^
<tumbleweed> I'm not sure if spaces are allowed in licence short names
<davidsansome> on it
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: could you suggest me what could I improve in get-orig-source?
<kklimonda> tumbleweed: hey, can you sponsor hamster-applet, now, that gnome-python is fixed?
<tumbleweed> kklimonda: can you ping me in the bug, I can't do it right now
<tumbleweed> but the bugmail will remind me
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: what do you think about tumbleweed suggestion about: Description: "Features includes" -> "Features". "Features include" (which would be the correct concordance) can’t lead into any of the bulleted items. The first paragraph of the description could also use some work, it assumes one knows what amarok is.
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: I'll have a look at your get-orig-source
<tumbleweed> sorry I can't really sit down and do too much right now
<davidsansome> ari-tczew: yeah that description does suck a bit atm
<tumbleweed> if you want to avoid being papercut-patched :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: There is a package which I have been uploading since it was included in Ubuntu. Infact, I got it into Ubuntu. Package is not in Debian. I am XSBC-Original-Maintainer. Should I change maintainer to myself?
<bilalakhtar> I will change it to my ubuntu.com address
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: get it into debian :)
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: they rejected it because of its name
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: package is gnome-media-player
<tumbleweed> presumably that is something that can be improved?
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: According to Debian gnome-media-player is a misleading name
<bilalakhtar> And
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: debian policy says " and leaves it in the current directory." re get orig source
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: it is a misleading name
<bilalakhtar> the replies to devs just a day after I uploaded this to mentors.d.n was shocking, since I had already got this one into Ubuntu
<bilalakhtar> garr
<bilalakhtar> the upstream name is misleading :)
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: instead of hardcoded wget, you can use something like: uscan --noconf --force-download --rename --download-version=$$VER --destdir=.
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: blink! I'll pack stable 0.5 release (will be released tomorrow) and it won't be repacked.
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: in that case you probably have to rename it (and that's a good reason to upload to debian first)
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: fantastic :)
<ari-tczew> so get-orig-source will be obsolete
<bilalakhtar> tumbleweed: What would you suggest? This is the upstream name!
<davidsansome> 0.5 will be today at this rate :)
<tumbleweed> davidsansome: heh
<tumbleweed> bilalakhtar: you can tell the upstream "your name is considered too generic and misleading by debian, please consider renaming to something unique"
<ari-tczew> davidsansome: 0.5 source doesn't include .dll files, right?
<davidsansome> correct
<ari-tczew> great
<ari-tczew> well, everything is clear. I have to update bazaar branch after release 0.5 version.
<ari-tczew> thanks for discuss tumbleweed and davidsansome
<davidsansome> np!
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew, davidsansome: cool
<fabrice_sp> tumbleweed, could you have a look at the patch I proposed in Debian Bug 592714?
<ubottu> Debian bug 592714 in creoleparser "creoleparser: FTBFS without Python 2.5: lib directory in python and in debian/rules does not match" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592714
<bilalakhtar> angelabad: Any news on bug #596913 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596913 in matchbox-window-manager (Ubuntu) "Sync matchbox-window-manager 1.2-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596913
<angelabad> bilalakhtar, im reading the mail now :-D
<angelabad> sorry I forgot this bug, but I will mark as invalid, at the moment i think is too dificult for me
<angelabad> and remove comment in M-O-M
<angelabad> bilalakhtar, done, thanks for the advice!
<bilalakhtar> angelabad: That's fine, but in the future if there is any such bug on which you cannot work , then please inform about that ASAP
<bilalakhtar> This bug was filed much before FeatureFreeze
<angelabad> yes, sorry, I note for future
<bilalakhtar> and now it wouldn't be too good to get this one merged, but I shall see, and if I find it fit, then go ahead, or wait for natty to open
<bilalakhtar> no problem
<angelabad> ok, I hope you can merge it
<PotcFdk> Hello. I have got BIG problems building .deb (source??-)packages and host them on launchpad.
<PotcFdk> The most tutorials are "too far"...
<PotcFdk> Is there a REALLY good one, which describes _everthing_ ("noob-safe")? I need something that starts just after finishing my (hello-world-)program.
<PotcFdk> It should explain what I need to do with my .c/.cpp file to host it on launchpad.net as a ppa...
<Bachstelze> PotcFdk: what do you want to package?
<Bachstelze> if you only have .c
<Bachstelze> or .cpp files, you'l have a lot of trouble
<Bachstelze> using a makefile will make things much easier
<PotcFdk> I want to host something (for the first test a hello-world program) on launchpad.
<PotcFdk> I wrote it in c/c++
<PotcFdk> Now I have got a source (main.cpp) and a binary
<PotcFdk> Launchpad requires a source-package or something like that. But how to create one? (No, don't post a link to a tutorial, I've read them all, and they are too complicated)
<Bachstelze> you need to read up about make
<Bachstelze> it's not difficult, but not trivial either
<PotcFdk> Isn't there a _GOOD_ tutorial which describes a HelloWorld's way from the end of it's coding to launchpad?
<Bachstelze> no
<PotcFdk> mhh :(
<Bachstelze> not that I know of, at least
<Bachstelze> all packaging tutorials assume you have a makefile of sorts
<Bachstelze> for C code at least
<PotcFdk> that's my problem....
<Bachstelze> you'll have to learn to use makefiles anyway
<Bachstelze> unless you plan to do hello world all your life
<PotcFdk> I found a Hello-World debian file, where the source-code was written in C (single file). I first thought: "okay, this one should be simple", but when I opened the example makefile, there was much crap just like "DISTFILES = $(DIST_COMMON) $(DIST_SOURCES) $(TEXINFOS) $(EXTRA_DIST)". I mean, what the f***?
<ari-tczew> what's the command for sign dsc file? I use debuild -S and I want sponsor one patch
<PotcFdk> Could be  "debsign [options] [changes-file|dsc-file|commands-file ...]", but I'm not shure
<PotcFdk> *sure
<Bachstelze> PotcFdk: this is really not a matter of packaging, it is a matter of proper project management
<Bachstelze> you should have a lot of tutorials about that, but they won't be debian-spacific
<Bachstelze> because it's unrelated
<PotcFdk> Bachstelze: What do you mean by "project management"?
<Bachstelze> what I mean is that no project consists of a single .c file, so everyone uses makefiles (or something similar) to build the program
<Bachstelze> as opposed to running cc on all of them
<PotcFdk> Bachstelze: Are there automatic makefile (.deb-file ?) creators/generators/assistants?
<Bachstelze> no
<Bachstelze> there are autotools
<Bachstelze> but it's not a cick-and-run thing, you have some homework to do
<PotcFdk> could you please tell me a name of one of these autotools?
<Bachstelze> I should have said "there is autotools", it's a suite of tools
<Bachstelze> autoconf and automake, mostly
<PotcFdk> Oh.
<Laney> That stuff isn't related to Debian packaging though. Look in the debian/ subdirectory for that.
<PotcFdk> Just to make it sure: Debian is compatible to Ubuntu, right?
<Bachstelze> Laney: yes, that's what I've been saying
<Bachstelze> PotcFdk: probbly, define "compatible"?
<PotcFdk> tutorials on how to build .deb packages also work for ubuntu?
<Bachstelze> yes
<ari-tczew> pbuilder will give you .deb file
<matttbe> Hello
<matttbe> Is someone can sponsor an update of Cairo-Dock into Ubuntu Maverick?
<asantoni> Hey guys, we (mixxx devs) just found out our mixxx package in universe for 10.10 is missing a dependency on libqt4-sql-sqlite, so it doesn't work for anyone with a clean install :O
<matttbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock/+bug/638527
<matttbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock-plug-ins/+bug/638529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 638527 in cairo-dock (Ubuntu) "Please update cairo-dock to the final 2.2.0 version " [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 638529 in cairo-dock-plug-ins (Ubuntu) "Please update cairo-dock-plug-ins to the final 2.2.0 version" [Undecided,New]
<matttbe> Everything should be ok! I've uploaded a new revision on a personal branch. It just needs to be merged to the main branch.
<Bachstelze> asantoni: have you filed a bug?
<asantoni> Bachstelze: oops, sorry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mixxx/+bug/642232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642232 in mixxx (Ubuntu) "Missing libqt4-sql-sqlite dependency" [Undecided,New]
<asantoni> it's like a one-line fix in the debian control file, right? How do you add runtime (not build) depdencencies to a package?
<asantoni> (Qt's sqlite plugin is loaded at runtime)
<Bachstelze> hmm I need to install some dependencies to build the source package
<Bachstelze> gotta run for dinner, I'll look at it later
<asantoni> Thanks a lot Bachstelze!
<lostis> hello
<fabrice_sp> Hi asantoni
<fabrice_sp> wrong ping
<fabrice_sp> hi lostis
<lostis> ;)
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<asantoni> lol
<lostis> i have packaged a new java program how do i get it into universe?
<lostis> how exactly?
<BlackZ> lostis: why don't you get it in Debian first?
<fabrice_sp> !revu | lostis
<ubottu> lostis: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<lostis> can you give me one page to start with plz ;)
<lostis> ok
<fabrice_sp> but as BlackZ said, Debian would be more easy
<lostis> thx
<BlackZ> lostis: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/welcome
<lostis> wow im am impressed for the help, i am first time in a irc ;)
<Laney> lostis: I recommend you join #debian-java on OFTC and talk to the people there
<lostis> okey, thank you guys
<fabrice_sp> good luck
<Bachstelze> ari-tczew: freeciv needs testing, I had to modify the patch to make it apply cleanly
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: could you test it?
<Bachstelze> I don't play freeciv so it would take a while before I figure out how it works
<Bachstelze> the person who reported the bug can test it probably
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: package built fine.
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: Good to see you sponsoring so much!
<vish> bilalakhtar: jealous, are ya?  ;p
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: hehe nothing strange
<bilalakhtar> vish: no ! Don't take it the other way!
<Bachstelze> asantoni1: if you are i386, I have a fixed package on my PPA for testing
<Bachstelze> amd64 is still waiting to build >.>
<asantoni1> Bachstelze: link? I can pass it along to the person who reported the problem
<Bachstelze> +mixxx (1.8.0+dfsg-0ubuntu2) maverick; urgency=low
<Bachstelze> +
<Bachstelze> +  * debian/control: Add a run-time dependency on libqt4-sql-sqlite
<Bachstelze> +    (LP: #642232)
<Bachstelze> +
<Bachstelze> + -- Firas Kraiem <firas@fkraiem.org>  Sat, 18 Sep 2010 20:21:32 +0200
<Bachstelze> argh
<Bachstelze> https://launchpad.net/~firas/+archive/ppa <=
<Bachstelze> seems to work fine to me
<Bachstelze> well, at least it starts :p
<Bachstelze> I can't see what could go wrong but oh well
<ari-tczew> Bachstelze: are you interested in merging packages from Debian?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-09-19
 * ari-tczew is going to celebrate birthday
 * nigelb moves to the more appropriate channel
<nigelb> So, the project I'm talking about is open Komodo
<nigelb> http://www.openkomodo.com
<nigelb> They claim mozilla license, but I could use some help reviewing the license to confirm compatibility with universe.
<nigelb> My interest: One of the rare IDE's that actually is good.
<persia> Do you have a link to the license?
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> http://www.openkomodo.com/openkomodo
<persia> Oh, that just links to upstream licenses.  All of those ought be fine.  The issue that some folk have with firefox has to do with the trademark license, not the source license.
<nigelb> Ah.
<nigelb> So, it packageable.
<micahg> nigelb: debian 503135
<ubottu> Debian bug 503135 in wnpp "RFP: openkomodo -- IDE based on the Komodo IDE" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/503135
<nigelb> Now to figure out if the open source version works.
<nigelb> micahg: sigh.  I should learn to search
<micahg> nigelb: you're still good to package it as no one appears to be working on it
<nigelb> I should try helping out in Debian then.
<micahg> nigelb: you might want to convert to RFP to an ITP and take ownership (I think)
<persia> It's an RFP: just convert to an ITP, and have at it :)
<nigelb> ok, as of now I don't remember how.  Let me look at the new maintainer's guide :)
<persia> If you have questions about getting stuff into Debian (process), #debian-mentors@OFTC is also a good resource
<nigelb> oh, that's one channel I used to hang out in.  Now I remember.
 * micahg adds Debian mentors to IRC favorites
<nigelb> whenever I work with debian bug tracker I have to express my profound love for launchpad :)
<tumbleweed> fabrice_sp: hmm, I didn't know about that function, looks useful
 * nigelb decided to be evil.  Uses @ubuntu.com address :)
<micahg> nigelb: I think that's accepted by most now
<nigelb> micahg: I hope so.
<nigelb> I'm very glad about #debian-ubuntu :)
<micahg> nigelb: I'll use my ubuntu dot com addy until I have a debian dot org one :)
<nigelb> micahg: which I presume you'll get shortly? ;)
<micahg> nigelb: nah, it'll be a while
<nigelb> micahg: heh
<nigelb> ok, control@ is supposed to send me a reply?
<micahg> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> I'm yet to get one :(
<nigelb> I hope I didn't screw it up
<persia> Sometimes takes a while, depending on system load, batch timing, queue size, etc.
<persia> Tends to take longer on weekends, for some reason :)
<nigelb> Phew, that's a relief.
<nigelb> yay!
<nigelb> debian bug 503135
<ubottu> Debian bug 503135 in wnpp "ITP: openkomodo -- IDE based on the Komodo IDE" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/503135
<fabrice_sp> tumbleweed, very usefull, yes :-) So it looks good? The package builds fine in sid and maverick, so I think I'll upload it
<persia> Um, does it also *work*  Just building isn't enough.
 * persia uploaded something a few hours ago where the person uploading it had obviously not even installed it locally to check if it was correct
<persia> (although, admittedly, it depends on the goal: if a package both fails to run and fails to build, and you can make it build, but not run, it's worth uploading that anyway, but it's not worth doing so if the package previously ran)
<tumbleweed> fabrice_sp: yeah, I think it looks good
<tumbleweed> persia: the issue was only in testing
<tumbleweed> persia: unit tests I mean
<persia> Sure, but let's look at a recent example of things.
 * persia digs up the relevant bug
<fabrice_sp> persia, I just desactivated unit test  in previous upload, and now, I found a way to run them again. The package without unit test was working fine
<fabrice_sp> and the content is identical
<persia> bug #625798 was discovered about two cycles late, because prior uploaders had decided to just change the tests.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625798 in Tickcount "Don't use int constants with a long data type." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625798
<persia> If the tests are failing, it's typically not the tests you want to change, unless you are *really* sure that you're still testing the behaviour you want to be testing.
<fabrice_sp> interesting
<fabrice_sp> in my case, the test was failling ot find the python script to run because of wrong path used
<fabrice_sp> so it's easier :-) (I will fix the path in this second upload)
<fabrice_sp> for some background: Debin Bug 592714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592714 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "package flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218 really9.0.262.0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal. (dup-of: 429841)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429841 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu Karmic) "broken packaging: package flashplugin-nonfree failed to install/upgrade: (breaks upgrade)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429841
<persia> In that case, it sounds like someone changed the expected behaviour, and didn't update the test, so patching the test would be correct, which means "it works" as well as building, meaning the answer to my original question is "of course"
<fabrice_sp> Debian bug 592714
<ubottu> Debian bug 592714 in creoleparser "creoleparser: FTBFS without Python 2.5: lib directory in python and in debian/rules does not match" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592714
<persia> And sorry for jumping on this: I'm just a bit sensitive because of the issue I hit earlier today, so took advantage of you to make a point, in part.
<tumbleweed> persia: in this case the bug was that debian has python 2.5 and 2.6
<micahg> wow, this is the smallest list of FTBFS that I've ever seen
<persia> porters need more help.
<tumbleweed> the tests were wrong in debian, but worked
<persia> There's something sadly wrong with libvirt/powerpc (and upstream doesn't even try to make powerpc work anymore), and huge chunks of interpreters aren't ported to arm, and ...
<persia> tumbleweed, Finding tests wrong but working is a great way to find real bugs and fix them (as demonstrated by the solution to the bug I mentioned)
<c_korn> hm, karmic is released on 10.10.10 (bin) = 42 (dec) :)
<c_korn> eh, maverick I mean of course
<persia> c_korn, that was, of course, the entire reason the 29th wasn't selected.
<c_korn> I was sure it couldn't be by accident :)
<directhex> it should be delayed to the 30th, in celebration of the rally to restore sanity in washington dc
<persia> It's unlikely to change again, regardless of the benefits of other dates.
<directhex> i ought to look at the appindicator-sharp bug
<Laney> libindicate could do with using automagic to figure out the sonames while you're at it...
<directhex> setting up a maverick pbuilder first
<nigelb> Rhonda: around?
<ari-tczew> who use MSN?
 * Bachstelze does
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: hi
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do you know any script to move patch to dpatch file?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Are you thinking of dpatch-edit-patch perhaps?
<ari-tczew> ScottK: hmmm, not sure. I wrote this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/496526/
<ScottK> ari-tczew: That's slightly different than dpatch-edit-patch.  With dpatch-edit-patch you would run it, be in a new subshell, apply your patch (or edit files as needed), and then exit and it would take all the changes and make a dpatch out of it.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: aha, but what do you think about my script? It converts done patch file to dpatch.
<ScottK> I think it might be useful.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: it needs some tweaks and then I would get it into ubuntu-dev-tools.
<ScottK> OK.
<Laney> ari-tczew: edit-patch already does this
<ari-tczew> BlackZ: in last merge aMSN you forgot about add patch to file debian/patches/00list
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: which patch?
<ari-tczew> BlackZ: 08_use_aplay_for_sound
<BlackZ> ari-tczew: I can see "08_use_aplay_for_sound" there
<ari-tczew> BlackZ: ah, right, above 06 patch. sorry
<ari-tczew> when we can upload a package in natty? after toolchain?
<geser> usually 1-2 weeks after release the archive for the next release opens
<bdrung_> cjwatson: should lp-list-bugs be installed? then you have to add it to setup.py.
<geser> it would be nice to see a u-d-t upload before maverick release, at least with the change of the defaults for natty if the other changes are too big to get included into maverick
 * geser probably won't have time for it
<bdrung_> geser: i already talked to DktrKranz. he will hopefully upload it to experimental (after i finished my changes)
<geser> bdrung_: and then sync back to Ubuntu?
<bdrung_> geser: yes
<geser> hmm, it looks a bit strange to upload an Ubuntu-specific package to Debian first to get it into the Ubuntu archive
<bdrung_> geser: there are tools that are useful for Debian, too. e.g. suspicious-source, wrap-and-sort, ...
<geser> bdrung_: I'm not saying that u-d-t shouldn't be in Debian. But the order of the uploads looks strange: instead of uploading u-d-t to Ubuntu first and then "sync" it to Debian, we are doing it the other way round. That's all.
<bdrung_> geser: there is no way for Ubuntu -> Debian regarding version number.
<Laney> there are many ways
<bdrung_> Laney: which?
<bilalakhtar> Hello there bdrung_ ! Thanks for that endorsement!
<Laney> The same as the other way, but in reverse
<bdrung_> hi bilalakhtar.
<Laney> and s/ubuntu/debian/
<bdrung_> DktrKranz: around?
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: you back from vacation now? btw, I tweaked update-maintainer to use the ubuntu-deve-discuss maintainer for non-debian-derived packages (instead of $user), but that maintainer doesn't seem to be claimed on launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-devel-discuss-lists
<Rhonda> nigelb: Yes?
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: yes. i am back from vacation.
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: pushed u-d-t
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: why does update-maintainer uses $user? shouldn't it work based on the changelog?
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: actually, $DEBEMAIL + DEBFULLNAME
<tumbleweed> I don't actually know what the usecase for either changelog or DEB* is
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: then we are two :)
<tumbleweed> yay spaces :)
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: pushed again. the conversion introduces some bugs.
<tumbleweed> bdrung_: \ shouldn't be necessary inside brackets
<bdrung_> tumbleweed: feel free to remove the unnecessary backslashes
<ScottK> bdrung_: I think the last audacious sync is yours and it FTBFS.  Any chance you could have a look at fixing it up?
<bdrung_> ScottK: audacious?
<bdrung_> FTBFS?
<bdrung_> ScottK: link please
<ScottK> bdrung_: Sorry.  Audacity.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/1.3.12-5
<bdrung_> ScottK: ok. -> bug #629955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629955 in audacity (Ubuntu) "audacity 1.3.12-5 FTBFS on maverick" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629955
<bdrung_> ScottK: i have no clue. upstream is informed.
<bdrung_> ScottK: the same version builds on on lucid.
<ScottK> bdrung_: In the mean time could you just force it to build with gcc4.4 so it will be buildable?
<bdrung_> ScottK: how do i do that?
<bdrung_> ScottK: B-D on gcc4.4?
<ScottK> Yes and then adjust configure.
<bdrung_> ScottK: how?
<ScottK> I'm looking for an example.
<lucidfox> Hmmm
<lucidfox> Is it possible to install a package from experimental in a Debian pbuilder-dist?
<ScottK> bdrung_: Add CC=gcc-4.4 CXX=g++-4.4 to configure (depending on if it's C or C++)
<bdrung_> C
<bdrung_> ups, no. C++
<ScottK> Then CC=gcc-4.4
<bdrung_> k
<bdrung_> ScottK: it fails with gcc-4.4: http://pastebin.com/iWRPithc
<ari-tczew> could any mastermind take a look @ bug 642374 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642374 in ntfs-config (Ubuntu) "Please remove this package from the archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642374
<ScottK> bdrung_: I don't see what the error was that caused configure to fail.
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I'll have a lookt.
<bdrung_> ScottK: AC_EGREP_HEADERS fails
<ScottK> OK.  That I don't know how to fix, but it sounds like it may need some additional build-deps.
<bdrung_> ScottK: feel free to develop a fix or workaround (and let me know)
<ScottK> bdrung_: I think it's very unfortunate for ubuntu developers to not feel any responsibility for failed packages uploads they do.
<ScottK> I didn't upload the broken package, you did.
<bdrung_> ScottK: i feel responsible for this package. every day i get two message that the daily build fails on maverick. the problem is that it's not audacity's direct fault that it fails. it could be gcc or autotools.
<ScottK> OK.  I gave you a suggestion on how to work around it and it sounds to me like you think it's now my job to fix it.  I have to go.
<bdrung_> ScottK: the FTBFS wasn't caused by my change (from -4 to -5)
<tumbleweed> oh, this is the missing #include issue. Our gcc-4.4 has that patch too (as well as 4.5)
<ScottK> That's not particularly relevant.
<ScottK> Bye.
<bdrung_> ScottK: that's is a misunderstanding. it's not your job to fix it, but I thought that you might have the time and skills to fix it.
<ScottK> bdrung_: OK.  Fair enough.  No.  Sorry, I don't have time and it would not be trivial for me to figure out.  "Use gcc4.4" is about as much help as I'm likely to be.
<ari-tczew> can I call package *0ubuntu1 packaged from scratch?
<ari-tczew> or there are other names for *0ubuntu1 packages?
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: that'd be correct (-0ubuntu1)
<ari-tczew> could anyone take a look @ bug 637443 ? I think it's good sync request.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637443 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "Sync ndiswrapper 1.56-3 (main) from Debian incoming/unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637443
<Laney> yes
<Laney> that sync request comes from the Debian maintainer, so it should be good
<micahg> needs a core dev ack
<Laney> doesn't mean you shouldn't test it as usual though
<Laney> oh
<Laney> → -devel then
<ari-tczew> I can't test it, because I don't use ndiswrapper.
<Laney> it's immaterial, as we can't sponsor it anyway
<ari-tczew> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> hi?
<ari-tczew> lifeless: could you take a look on bug 339169 ? You did a patch for karmic. If the bug still present, could you prepare a patch for maverick?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339169 in Evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strtoul() due to NULL flags column in folders.db" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339169
<lifeless> mavericks frozen isn't it ?
<lifeless> ari-tczew: the patch is upstream too
<ari-tczew> lifeless: for bugfixes always open
<Laney> not so for main
<ari-tczew> Laney: even with testing?
<Laney> check the freeze announcement
<Laney> I'd imagine a crasher would be fine, but that's not my call
<micahg> well high priority and above are usually accepted after freeze from what I've been told
<Laney> Regardless of what usually happens, the point is that they still need release team approval.
<micahg> of course :)
<lifeless> anyhow, no, I won't look at it - sorry. a) flat out still with LP; b) its easy to apply, take you 10 minutes if you're interested, and c) theres a lot of process at this point regardless, and I simply not have the tuits to drive this through it.
<ari-tczew> lifeless: I can _try_ adjust the patch, but I need a testcase.
<lifeless> power the machine off between index and summary retrieval for a single message.
 * ari-tczew is killed
<lifeless> [asking for an acceptance test case for a bug like this is crazy]. unit test sure - but upstream isn't really unit-test setup, and this is a result of their rather nuts db-message store implementation.
<cjwatson> bdrung_: whoops, thanks
<cjwatson> bdrung_: done
<bdrung_> cjwatson: jw
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-12
<zooko> Folks: I'm an upstream maintainer for Tahoe-LAFS -- the secure, distributed storage grid.
<zooko> We're working on remediating a security vulnerability.
<zooko> It is present in all versions of Tahoe-LAFS that have been shipped with Ubuntu.
<zooko> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tahoe-lafs&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<zooko> The question is: should we bother backporting the patch to older releases of Tahoe-LAFS and announcing new versions of those older releases?
<zooko> As far as I know, all users of Tahoe-LAFS upstream releases have upgraded to the latest stable release series (v1.8).
<zooko> Only if someone were using the version packaged with their Ubuntu distribution, and if it were Lucid or Maverick, would they still be using an older release series.
<micahg> zooko: we just need a patch (preferably debdiff)  to update previous versions
<zooko> So we've already confirmed that the patches apply cleanly and run unit tests.
<zooko> Will Ubuntu apply the patch to older versions?
<zooko> What version number will the resulting thing have?
<zooko> We've confirmed that they apply cleanly to 1.7.1 and 1.6.1, that is.
<zooko> In addition to 1.8.2 which is where we developed the patches.
<micahg> zooko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation, here's the guide for security updates, you'd just add a .1 to the current ubuntu version (i.e. 1.6.1-0ubuntu2.1 for lucid)
<zooko> Thanks.
<micahg> zooko: you should keep the bug in Ubuntu private until upstream makes theirs public
<zooko> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to coordinate such stuff.
<zooko> Seems like it is easy for Ubuntu -- just tick the "this is a security issue" box when opening a ticket in launchpad.
<zooko> Do you happen to know how to do the equivalent for Debian?
<micahg> zooko: private bug + debdiffs and we can coordinate release on about the same day
<zooko> micahg: excellent .Thanks!
<micahg> zooko: yeah, that's right
<zooko> Thanks for your help.
<micahg> zooko: for Debian: http://www.debian.org/security/faq#contact
<zooko> Thanks!
<micahg> zooko: thank you :), BTW, the Ubuntu security team hides out in #ubuntu-hardened if you need anything else
<dholbach> good morning
<ScottSanbar> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi ScottSanbar
<ScottSanbar> Question:  I have just successfully created my first package project.  Would anyone be willing to look at it in Launchpad to give me feedback?  I can post a link, if so
<ScottSanbar> warp10: Cap'n, we need more power!
<ScottSanbar> dholbach: what are you up to?
<dholbach> ScottSanbar, currently going through a number of fixes that might have to go into Oneiric
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  I am very happy.  After 2 days, I have implemented a complete build environment, got on launchpad, done all the Canonical prerequisite reading and signing and preparation, and have pushed my first complete package to launchpad and it built successfully using a recipe!  Hurray!
<dholbach> excellent
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  I read that I should be hooked up with a personal mentor - I will go back and find out how.  Would you be willing to look at my package on launchpad if I uploaded the link?
<dholbach> where did you read that?
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  in the beginners website documentation on Ubuntu community developers website
<dholbach> do you still have the link to the page?
<dholbach> the personal mentorship programme unfortunately is currently not up and running
<dholbach> huats, ^
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  just a minute, I'll try to find it ...
<dholbach> ScottSanbar, so while I guess that's bad news for you now, the good news is that you can ask all the questions you have in here
<dholbach> we're a friendly bunch, so in most cases you quickly should have somebody to help you out
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  I have spent about 48 hours in the last 2.5 days on all htis, and was stuck quite a bit, but finally got it all worked out.  It is really cool!  I am incredibly impressed with the Ubuntu community all the way around, including the people on IRC, so far.  I am really excited!
<dholbach> sweeeeet :)
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  what is your background and current expertise?
<dholbach> welcome to the party :)
<dholbach> I just try not to get into people's way too much ;-)
<ScottSanbar> that sounds like a good goal for me, also!
<ScottSanbar> This package stuff and the autoconf/automake, etc. way of automating the build environment is too cool!
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  I cannot find the page that said I would be paired with a mentor - I am pretty sure I read it, though
<dholbach> ok, thanks for the heads-up anyway :)
<ScottSanbar> dholbach:  You are welcome.  I am currently on the beginner's development site, and it states that some projects have tutors.  If you want, I can give you that link now.
<dholbach> sure
<ScottSanbar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development
<dholbach> ah yes
<ScottSanbar> do they really have tutors?
<dholbach> I'm not enough involved with the Beginners Team
<dholbach> I was thinking of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring which currently is not up and running
<ScottSanbar> Thanks for the link.  Maybe it will go active sometime.
<huats> ScottSanbar, as many times (and sadly this time) dholbach is right
<huats> the mentoring is currently down
<huats> so the best think is to ask questions directly here
<dholbach> huats, maybe we should make that clearer on the mentoring page?
<huats> in the mean time we will try to revive it
<huats> dholbach, it might be a good idea indeed
<ScottSanbar> huats:  OK, I will ask! :-)
<ScottSanbar> Question:  I followed the tutorial fo a Hello app to the letter on the gnu website for automake, and it had a README file and a line in the Makefile.am in the root directory where the configure.ac is for processing the README file, but it made the Makefile fail to run.  I took out that line and everything worked.  I can give details if you guys want to help
<ScottSanbar> the tie-in to MOTU is that I was preparing my build environment to make my package for Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> bdrung: do you still think that your sponsor_patch changes are small enough to squeeze into oneiric? (it looks like we'll need another upload...)
<and`> ScottSanbar: sure!
<ScottSanbar> and`: OK, just a minute - thanks :-)
<ScottSanbar> and`: here is the link to the example I followed (from the gnu website on automake):  http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Examples
<and`> ScottSanbar: yup, what do you need exactly?
<ScottSanbar> and`:  there is a link to a hello world example there: http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Hello-World
<ScottSanbar> and`:  you can see where there are two lines in the Makefile.am in the root directory where configure.ac is:  SUBDIRS = src           dist_doc_DATA = README
<and`> ScottSanbar: yes, but why are you trying to re-create the source yourself? you can easily grab hello's orig file on http://packages.debian.org/sid/hello, or simply run apt-get source hello to get everything you need :)
<and`> ScottSanbar: if you are working on makefiles, well, that's a different matter :)
<ScottSanbar> and`:  I already did that, now I am doing it from scratch on my own to learn the guts of what it is all about.
<ScottSanbar> and`:  I succeeded, have a working .deb, and have uploaded it via bazaar to LaunchPad and have successfully built it automatically for oneiric and natty with a recipe into my PPA.  but I want to learn how to include the README, TODO, and all that as well.  I like to learn from the ground up so I can understand everything I can possibly understand, that way I do better in the long run.
<Daviey> Hmm, sponsor-patch replaces ack-sync... but it's not clear how.. any pointers?
<and`> ScottSanbar: nice way of learning :) anyway those files (README / TODO) are most of the times manually written since they specify a few details about the software you are going to build.
<and`> while the TODO file will include developer's next features or things to add to that software. But again, write them by hand if you are going to work on your own software.
<and`> or just C&P them if you are learning the right way of setting up makefiles.
<ScottSanbar> and`:  the problem is with dist_doc_DATA = README - when that is in, I get the following failure when I autoconf, ./configure then make: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687491/
<ScottSanbar> and`: What do you mean by C&P?
<and`> Copy & Paste
<and`> please paste your makefiles.
<ScottSanbar> and`:  OK, just a minute - you want the Makefile.am's or the (unbelievably huge) Makefiles?
<and`> just makefile.am, did you add the relevant docdir's bits?
<jamespage> wibblymat: hey - have you managed to get a sponsor for lucene3 yet?
<ScottSanbar> not sure what you mean by docdir's bits - just a minute
<ScottSanbar> and`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687498/
<ScottSanbar> and`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687498/
<dholbach> jamespage, what needs sponsoring there?
<jamespage> dholbach: wibblymat has been trying to get a sponsor to get it into Debian - just wondered whether he had any success yet
<Laney> I got the impression it wasn't at sponsoring readiness yet
<dholbach> ah ok
<Laney> p.s. good morning
<jamespage> morning Laney
<ScottSanbar> and': made a mistake.  Here is the proper paste:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/687500/
<and`> ScottSanbar: put README outside src
<and`> it should be on the top level
<ScottSanbar> and`: Magic! :-)
<and`> :)
<ScottSanbar> and`: you want to see my first package in LaunchPad?  Maybe you can all the things I did wrong ... :-)
<and`> ScottSanbar: sure, I am leaving in a few minutes though :)
<ScottSanbar> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~scott-sanbar/hello/1.0/files
<ScottSanbar> and`: You sure are a nice guy.  Thanks for all the help!!!! :-)
<and`> ScottSanbar: you're welcome!! :) first thing I saw: .ex files needs to be removed :)
<and`> those are examples files, if you don't need them, you can safely purge them out
<ScottSanbar> I want to look into them and learn about them, so I left them in, but thanks for the pointer.
<and`> ScottSanbar: mmm..having an hello dir into debian/ is pretty bad :)
<and`> you should make sure to work on a clean tree
<and`> that's autogenerated when you build the package with dpkg-buildpackage. Learn about the pbuilder / sbuild tool :)
<ScottSanbar> what is unclean about my tree?
<and`> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~scott-sanbar/hello/1.0/files/head:/debian/hello/
<ScottSanbar> how did that get there?
<and`> I guess you built the package with dpkg-buildpackage, that will create the $PACKAGE dir into debian/
<and`> use a pbuilder :)
<ScottSanbar> pbuilder is the very next step in my journey in the tutorial on packages on the ubuntu beginner website ... :-)
<and`> :)
<ScottSanbar> I am just following the recipe on the tutorial (although the source and make environment is my own stuff based on the gnu automake examples)
<ScottSanbar> I already have a schroot and all that ready when I need it - that all worked fine, although it was very involved.  Pretty cool stuff!
<ScottSanbar> learning the make environment to me is very important, because I like to understand at a low level how things work so they are not magical, but understood, so I can debug and develop better
<ScottSanbar> how do I use bzr to view the full tree visually, if possible, or at least expose what I have better?
<and`> what do you mean?
<ScottSanbar> I am used to using gui applications that show visually the tree structure of a VCS.  The command line utilities I used that worked with those VCSs also showed you textually very visually how hte branches and commits were interrelated.
<ScottSanbar> and`:  I just found bzr explorer - just the ticket! :-)
<and`> ScottSanbar: ^^, yeah, that's the tool you linked me before :)
<and`> I am leaving, have a great day!
<ScottSanbar> and`: OK, thanks
<and`> np! cheers
<bdrung> tumbleweed: yes (but crediting the requester isn't supported yet due to the lp bug)
<bdrung> Daviey: ack-sync bugnumber -> sponsor-patch -s bugnumber
<Daviey> bdrung: Odd, I tried it without -   -s, --sponsor         sponsoring; equals -b -u ubuntu
<Daviey> and it told me there was no patch on the bug report
<Daviey> Well duh.. it's a sync bug :)
<bdrung> Daviey: you have to use the daily build.
<bdrung> it's not yet released
<bdrung> it will be part of 0.132
<Daviey> bdrung: I was using bzr.
<bdrung> Daviey: which revision?
<Daviey> trunk
<bdrung> Daviey: please test https://code.launchpad.net/~udt-developers/+archive/daily
<Daviey> 1176
<Daviey> too late now :/
<bdrung> Daviey: you can use a older revision to get ack-sync back
<Daviey> bdrung: I did this, but i think the syncpackage interface had changed.
<Daviey> It reported the package wasn't in sid.. which i could see it clearly was.
<tumbleweed> sounds like you went too far back :)
<bdrung> Daviey: next time please leave the sync request open and file a bug.
<tumbleweed> that's r1149
<bdrung> Daviey: i tested the new code with one sync request and everything worked
<tumbleweed> Daviey: or possibly it was using the lpapicache from your system, not the bzr checkout
<Daviey> tumbleweed: i went back to te revno before you deleted it :)
<Daviey> err bdrung
<tumbleweed> Daviey: ok, that should have been checking debian publishing correctly
<ScottSanbar> :q
<Pici> :q!
<azeem> mok0 still active?
<azeem> eh
<azeem> +is
<ScottK> Not very.
<ScottK> He's here now and then.
<Guus_> Anyone in here that would like to help us with packaging #openteacher? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/682852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682852 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OpenTeacher" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cdunlap> I would love to help but I have never done any packaging before.  I am willing to try and help you, if you like
<Guus_> cdunlap: sounds great, our problem is that debian has many guidlines so packaging is kinda hard but if you want to try that would be awesome
<cdunlap> Guus:  If you could point me to the guidelines, I can do a quick review and see if I would be wasting your time or not.  I don't want to do anything that might hurt your cause.
<cjwatson> www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<cjwatson> also parts of http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/
<cjwatson> the policy manual has the main requirements that apply to packages though
<cjwatson> however if you have a sensible build system then dh should do most of the debian/rules work for you
<cdunlap> Thank You.  I will take a look at this and let you know if I think I can help or not.
<cdunlap> Guss/CJWatson:  quick question, and forgive my ignorance in advance...  I have done small bug fixes (like grammar changes) to learn how to do some of this work.
<cdunlap> Will that be helpful in this instance or not?
<cdunlap> I know that I do some packaging to build a package to test the change but that is a command line or two.
<geser> cdunlap: it helps when you try to fix bugs/apply patches to existing packages. IMHO it's easier to start that way and learn slowly how Debian packaging works than to start packaging a fresh application as you have to learn much in short time (though it's not impossible)
<cdunlap> geser:  thank you and that seems to be right in line with what I have read when I did some reading about getting involved.  I will keep reading through the documentation that cjwatson provided.
<NCommander> Rhonda: ping? you about?
<Rhonda> NCommander: hmm?
<NCommander> Rhonda: I was told your the person to talk to w.r.t. to packages.u.c; I'd like to get the Ubuntu ports architectures up there
<NCommander> (there is also a bug that if a package is not updated from oneiric but is simply copied across that it sometimes fails to appear on p.u.c :-/)
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-13
<zooko> I am an administrator of a team on launchpad, and I would like to promote myself to owner and thus displace the current owner without bothering him about it/without waiting for him to do it. Is this possible?
<zooko> Hm, I suppose I could remove him from the team...
<zooko> But that might hurt his feelings.
<zooko> Maybe I can remove him from the team and then put him back.
<ajmitch> that won't change the owner of the team
<zooko> Thus hurting and then unhurting his feelings.
<zooko> Ah, nevermind then.
<ajmitch> you'd need to ask #launchpad, who'd probably get you to put in a request on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ajmitch> you'd also need to justify why you could take over the team, I think
<zooko> I'll try getting ahold of the current owner first.
<zooko> Thanks!
<lifeless> zooko: no, its not possible.
<lifeless> zooko: administrators cannot privilege escalate.
<lifeless> zooko: as ajmitch says you need an appeal to authority to do it. Either the owners, or lp support.
<zooko> lifeless: thanks!
<achiang> hello, can someone remind me of the sponsorship process? i've attached a patch for a FTBFS: LP: #770833
<achiang> i now should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors (i think), but my question is more around how to properly forward to debian?
<micahg> achiang: submittodebian in the new source dir
<achiang> micahg: ok, thanks
<achiang> micahg: hm, the "new" source dir? i only have an existing source directory
<achiang> (after apt-get source <pkg>)
<micahg> achiang: the one that you use to create the source package and subsequently the debdiff
<achiang> micahg: ah, ok, thanks
<achiang> micahg: for the current "cure the FTBFS plague", should i be trying to get the packages fixed in ubuntu first, or in debian first? my reading of the mail from this AM made it seem like "let's get oneiric fixed, and in parallel, forward to debian, let them fix at their own pace"
<micahg> achiang: at this point in the cycle, oneiric first
<broder> i think that's generally a good plan, especially at this point of the cycle
<achiang> ok, thx
<achiang> ah, submittodebian is quite nice, once one configures smtp correctly in reportbug. :)
<achiang> micahg: if a package is patchless, and the fix can be trivial, is it worth adding a patch system to fix a FTBFS?
<micahg> achiang: no, just patch the source
<achiang> micahg: thanks
 * achiang fixes 4 for today, but it's bed time now
<micahg> achiang: awesome, thanks!
<Rhonda> NCommander: Sure think, you know where the source code is? Actually it should be ready for that because I wouldn't expect it to be too much different than debports?
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html seems to be out of date, seems to be pointing to natty, can anyone check on this?
<Laney> wgrant: ^ do you run that?
<wgrant> Laney, micahg: Indeed. Thought I fixed that, but apparently not.
 * wgrant fixes.
<wgrant> Laney, micahg: Fixed and rerun.
<Laney> cheers
 * cjwatson wonders if he can displace james_w on http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_usertag.cgi by the end of the FTBFS-fixing project :-)
<ricotz> debfx, hello :), do you know when virtualbox is coming with xserver 1.11 support?
<Laney> oh, I never remember to use the usertags :(
<debfx> ricotz: I assume you are using the xorg-edgers ppa? you'd have to ask them to put virtualbox into the ppa
<thelinuxer> Hi, I need help verifying that my "debian/copyright" file is correct in regards to the file specs. Plz can anyone revise it ? Thankx. http://pastebin.com/2uLaFZiV
<micahg> wgrant: awesome, thanks
<NCommander> Rhonda: I do, but I don't know how in sync it is with Debian
<Rhonda> NCommander: Quite. Most development happen on master branch and get merged both into debian-master and ubuntu-master
<Rhonda> And if you are interested, I am still looking for someone who would apply the new ubuntu theme to the packages site  ;)
<NCommander> Rhonda: I'm not much of a HTML guru or artist :-/
<NCommander> Rhonda: that being said, if the codebases are more or less in sync with each other, it should be straightforward to add ports as Debian already has the necessary architecture to pull in d-ports.org into their codebase
<Rhonda> Right.
<zooko> Hello folks. Could someone volunteer to upgrade Tahoe-LAFS in Ubuntu to the latest release in order to fix a security bug?
<zooko> If it were done, 'twere best done quickly.
<NCommander> zooko: that sounds like somethingbest handled by the dsecurity team
<micahg> NCommander: not for the devel release
<zooko> Well, tahoe-lafs is community-supported, not core, so ... ?
<micahg> zooko: I'd suggest asking Debian to upgrade and then use requestsync from ubuntu-dev-tolls
<NCommander> zooko: does the security bug exist in previous releases of Ubuntu?
<micahg> *ubuntu-dev-tools
<zooko> NCommander: yes
<zooko> micahg: I've sent email to the debian security team with GPG encryption but haven't heard back.
<zooko> micahg: maybe I'll send another...
<micahg> zooko: if you're asking for the latest version, that can only happen in the dev release
<micahg> or unstable for Debian
<jtaylor> zooko: is the bakport of the fix hard?
<zooko> jtaylor: no, it is not.
<zooko> jtaylor: what's your launchpad id again?
<jtaylor> which versions are affected?
<jtaylor> same as my nick here
<zooko> Ah. :-)
<zooko> jtaylor: I subscribed you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/+bug/848476 where you can see the patches.
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 848476 not found
<Laney> tahoe-lafs isn't in stable so I don't see what the security team have to do
<Laney> just get the fix into unstable and testing
<micahg> right, it's just the maintainer uploading the latest release, then you can request a sync to Ubuntu
<Laney> for ubuntu stable releases you need to follow the security sponsorship procedure yeah
<Laney> micahg: can tell you all about that :-)
<Laney> -:
 * micahg guesses he didn't do such a good job with that last time since it was very late at night
<zooko> So, I should write to team@security.debian.org again?
<zooko> Maybe I should try security@debian.org instead.
<micahg> zooko: no, ask the maintainer to upload the latest release with the fix
<zooko> Ah.
<Laney> the security team usually only gets involved for stable
<zooko> Hey wait, *you* are listed as one of the maintainers!
<zooko> I'll write to the other one. ;-)
<micahg> zooko: sorry, wrong micah :)
<jtaylor> no its a different micah
<micahg> or rather that's micah, not micahg
<jtaylor> I'll prepare some branches
<zooko> micahg: oooh. :-)
<zooko> Thanks.
<zooko> jtaylor: sweet! Thank you!
 * micahg looks forward to jtaylor's MOTU application
<jtaylor> unfortunatly I've put than on hold for a while
<jtaylor> just started a new job and don't know how much time I have
<micahg> :(
<micahg> jtaylor: well, whenever you're ready, good luck with the new job
<jtaylor> thx
<jtaylor> actually we don't really need to bother fixing tahoe in natty as its still broken
<jtaylor> I should bug release about that at some point :/
<micahg> jtaylor: well, is that just an rdepend that needs fixing?
<micahg> s/rdepend/dependency/
<jtaylor> yes but the ideal fix is to upgrade the version of that depend
<micahg> that's a mess
<micahg> but I guess that does make the task invalid for natty
<Laney> not release, sru
<jtaylor> yes meant that
<zooko> Bah.
<zooko> Is there something I could do to help with that?
<micahg> jtaylor: actually, no the task should still be open...not sure about the whole thing
<jtaylor> urg tahoes testsuite does not run
<zooko> What's that you say.
<jtaylor> 'module' object has no attribute 'bench_dirnode'
<zooko> Run the test suite with "python setup.py test"
<jtaylor> tried that
<zooko> And is that the one with that attribute error?
<jtaylor> yes
<zooko> Is this with the upstream tarball or with patches?
<zooko> Oh yes the patches change the setup.py so you should run the tests with trial instead.
<jtaylor> ubuntu oneiric package
<zooko> trial allmydata.test
<zooko> But, I'm not sure if it will import a version that is installed in your system and run those tests instead of running the tests of the version in your current working directory.
<zooko> In fact, "make test" might do the right thing...
<zooko> Ah, no that runs python setup.py test
<zooko> Oh, but there is "make quicktest".
<zooko> That bypasses "python setup.py test" because it is slow to start up.
<zooko> Fortunately that also means it will probably work even though "python setup.py test" doesn't work in that version.
<jtaylor> all don't work
<jtaylor> I'll try it in debian
<jtaylor> no luck
<zooko> What does "trial allmydata.test" do?
<zooko> Let's see... What does "python setup.py build" do? In upstream, that builds a lot of things in ./support.
<jtaylor> does not find allmydata.test even though I set pythonpath to pwd
<zooko> Then you can do "PYTHONPATH=./support/lib/python2.7/site-packages trial allmydata.test"
<zooko> It would be nice if we could get "python setup.py test" to work in the Ubuntu and Debian version...
<jtaylor> does also not work, there is no support/.. in the tree after build
<zooko> Okay, so that is changed too.\
<zooko> How about PYTHONPATH=`pwd`/src trial allmydata.test
<jtaylor> hm
<jtaylor> there is some weird patch in the debian package
<jtaylor> exclude_buildtest_package.patch, lets see what happens if I remove that
<jtaylor> does not fix it
<zooko> What happens with PYTHONPATH=`pwd`/src trial allmydata.test
<zooko> The "allmydata" python packagedirectory is inside ./src/
<jtaylor> a that works thx
<zooko> Okay, good.
<zooko> We should probably add a note to the Debian/Ubuntu packaging telling people how to run the tests.
<jtaylor> setup.py test should get fixed
<jtaylor> and the debian package use it during build
<zooko> I would be willing to help with that.
<jtaylor> is it sure no one uses the removed function?
<zooko> jtaylor: yes
<zooko> No one has *ever* used it, actually.
<zooko> So it is a case of "YAGNI" which turned out to be part of a vulnerability. :-(
<jtaylor> hurray maverick testsuite: errors=683, successes=457 :(
<zooko> Hm.
<jtaylor> and oneirics testsuite seems to have deadlocked
<zooko> Is it possible that the Debian/Ubuntu patches actually cause the tests to fail?
<zooko> That would be unfortunate.
<zooko> Could you share the errors? Just email the whole test output to zooko@zooko.com or pastebin some part of it...
<jtaylor> in maverick there are no patches that change any code
<jtaylor> only setup.cfg
<zooko> Where can I see the patch?
<jtaylor> oneiric is hanging in test_download_from_only_3_shares_with_good_crypttext_hash since ~ 10 minutes
<zooko> Hm.
<jtaylor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/tahoe-lafs/maverick/view/head:/debian/patches/reduce_build_dependencies.patch
<zooko> Well, please show me the test errors.
<zooko> I don't immediately see why that reduce_build_dependencies.patch would lead to test failures.
<jtaylor> no error displayed just hanging
<jtaylor> let me test something with that version first
<zooko> What about on Maverick -- there were errors there.
<zooko> This reminds me that there was some movement on getting automated testing for Debian recently, wasn't there? That would be awesome.
<jtaylor> yes there was some work done, dep8 I think
<jtaylor> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep8/
<zooko> excellent
<zooko> davidsarah: jtaylor volunteered to update debian/ubuntu Tahoe-LAFS v1.8.3.
<zooko> And the test suite doesn't work!
<zooko> I suspect that it doesn't work for the debian/ubuntu package of Tahoe-LAFS v1.8.2, either.
<zooko> (Since nothing we've done for 1.8.3 is likely to change that behavior.)
<zooko> davidsarah: http://codepad.org/JKdC0orz
<jtaylor> ok it got past the deadlock test this time
<zooko> What did you change?
<davidsarah> oh, that's unfortunate
<jtaylor> nothing just ran it again
<zooko> That's the word I used.
<zooko> "unfortunate"
<davidsarah> I'm sure I've seen the tests pass using the Ubuntu package before now
<jtaylor> yes me too
<davidsarah> you have to run 'tahoe debug trial', though
<davidsarah> so that you're using the correct installed tahoe
<jtaylor> test ran this time on oneiric
<zooko> What did you change on oneiric?
<zooko> Oh, try "tahoe debug trial".
<jtaylor> nothing
<jtaylor> maverick rerun (in maverick instead of oneiric....): errors=7, successes=727
<davidsarah> paste the errors?
<jtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688581/
<zooko> Oh yeah, I really want tahoe-lafs (and all other software I contribute to) to integrate with this: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep8/
<jtaylor> one of them due to a missing dep I forgot
<davidsarah> hmm, must be an incompatibility with the installed simplejson
<zooko> It isn't necessarily json related.
<zooko> The error message should print out the thing that it failed to decode as json.
<zooko> I'll bet it is an HTTP error message or something.
<jtaylor> do the tests need internet acccess?
<zooko> No.
<davidsarah> what does 'python -c "import simplejson; print simplejson.__version__" say?
<jtaylor> 2.1.1
<jtaylor> it gets 403 Prohibited port (configure Remap-...) instead of a json
<davidsarah> ah
<davidsarah> I think the tests only try to listen on a kernel-assigned port, no?
<davidsarah> i.e. "port 0"
<jtaylor> port 57639
<zooko> jtaylor: after this is fixed, tell me how to make tahoe-lafs work with http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep8/ . :-)
<davidsarah> so, there's an error-reporting bug there in the CLI, we should print the thing we failed to decode
<jtaylor> its probably unrelated to the security fix
<jtaylor> so I'll ignore it for now
<jtaylor> but it also affects the version in lucid
<jtaylor> lol unexpectedSuccesses=1
<zooko> Heh heh
<davidsarah> what was the unexpected success?
<jtaylor> allmydata.test.test_cli.Cp.test_unicode_filename
<davidsarah> ah. can you paste the output so I can fix it?
<jtaylor> there was no output only the reason
<jtaylor> See issue ticket #534
<davidsarah> ok, thanks
<zooko> Hee's a patch against 1.7.1 which makes tahoe_mv tell what it got that failed to decode.
<zooko> http://codepad.org/PVOSm0B2
<jtaylor> ok good the patch applies with fuzz on maverick and lucid and the testsuite gives the same result
<jtaylor>  (= same number of errors)
<jtaylor> I guess that can be uploaded, the testsuite seems very thourough
<zooko> Bah!
<zooko> Errors!
<zooko> Down with test suite errors.
<zooko> But yeah maybe upload the safer version first then fix test suite errors.
<jtaylor> if you come up with a fix and its worth an SRU please come back, for now only the sru is on my agenda
<jtaylor> sru=sec-fix
<jtaylor> the testsuite in oneiric works (although apparently not always, I'll rerun it a few times later)
<jtaylor> zooko: when did you inform the debian maintainers?
<Laney> devfil: do you plan on fixing fillmore-lombard?
 * Laney has a patch that at least makes it build (for Oneiric), but you should just upgrade it in Debian
<zooko> jtaylor: I wrote to the security team (at least to one address that I got from a debian.org web page that said it was the security team) yesterday.
<zooko> I wrote to the maintainers -- bertagaz and micah -- today about 4 or so hours ago.
<jtaylor> k
<devfil> Laney: nope, I have to orphan it
<Laney> oh
<Laney> well please do so then, I'll probably do a QA upload at least
<jtaylor> zooko: pushed branches for lucid maverick and natty, it would be great if you could check if they are correct
<jtaylor> bzr branch lp:~jtaylor/ubuntu/natty/tahoe-lafs/fix-848476  in debian/patches
<zooko> Thanks!
<zooko> I was just wondering today what it would take to get automated import of our patches from our darcs repository into bzr.
<jtaylor> I only know those tricks for git :/
<zooko> Hm, how about darcs -> git -> bzr...
<jtaylor> anyway I removed all the doc updates, they just increase the diff and make applying it to older versions harder
<zooko> Ok.
<zooko> How do I view your patch using bzr?
<jtaylor> its in debian/patches
<jtaylor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jtaylor/ubuntu/lucid/tahoe-lafs/fix-848476/revision/6
<jtaylor> ups there is still some doc diff in it
<jtaylor> zooko: I have to leave, please try to get it fixed in debian via the maintainers and ask here to get it synced to oneiric when thats done
<zooko> jtaylor: thanks! Will do.
<davidsarah> jtaylor: which doc diffs did you remove precisely?
<davidsarah> I think the diff to known_issues.rst should be kept
<jtaylor> it does not affect the patched version so its no known issue
<davidsarah> (known_issues.rst hasn't changed very much since 1.6.1, so it should be easy to apply to older versions)
<davidsarah> hmm
<jtaylor> CREDITS, NEWS , docs/garbage-collection.rst, docs/quickstart.html,  relnotes.txt, docs/known_issues.rst
<davidsarah> docs/quickstart.html will point to a .zip of an unpatched release, in that case
<davidsarah> I'm not seeing why doc changes are difficult to backport
<davidsarah> surely they're the easiest things to backport, since you can't get it wrong in the sense of breaking code
<jtaylor> they aren't I just didn't care fixing them all up to match the correct versions
<jtaylor> the link in quickstart points to an old version in all packages, maybe you should put some latest link in that folder and point quickstart to that
<jtaylor> or just point to the folder and let the user figure that out themself
<davidsarah> but that leaves the package with incorrect documentation :-(
<jtaylor> yes that could be fixed, but I doubt many read that without checking if what is linked there is really the newest
<jtaylor> the reason for people following the link is to get the newest because the package is too old
<davidsarah> it's not just quickstart; the docs in each version are supposed to document *that version*
<jtaylor> yes so a naive backport is wrong
<jtaylor> they hen document the wrong version
<jtaylor> the only difference is the sec backport which is documented in changelog.Debian
 * davidsarah feels as though we are talking at cross-purposes
<jtaylor> lucid has 1.6, you can't patch the doc to at once talk about 1.8 in some parts
<davidsarah> take the change in garbage-collection.rst, for example. if you don't backport that change, then the doc is incorrect because it says that you can cancel leases, when you can't in the patched version
<davidsarah> in the case of quickstart.html, that says what the latest stable upstream version was at the time of the release you're looking at
<jtaylor> yes that I should ahve left in
<jtaylor> I'll not patch quistart as it will be outdated on 1.9 release again anyway ...
<davidsarah> the change to CREDITS is not important
<davidsarah> but it makes sense to change NEWS so that it describes the version you're looking at
<davidsarah> isn't that the normal policy for changelogs (which is what NEWS is) in security releases?
<davidsarah> similarly, relnotes.rst describes the current version, so to have it describe some different version is just wrong
<jtaylor> news describes what upstream says, changelog.Debian describes what is different
<jtaylor> or README.Debian
<Laney> why is it a problem to update the documentation? because you're not making all of the changes therein?
<jtaylor> because I'm lazy
<davidsarah> I guess I have some pretty strong philosophical disagreements with some of the Debian/Ubuntu packaging policies
<Laney> erm, this isn't a policy
<davidsarah> Laney: true, in this case
<davidsarah> more generally I think debian/ubuntu packages are unnecessarily different from upstream in many cases
<davidsarah> which increases the support burden
<Laney> yeah, that's unfortunate -­maintainers shouldn't be making unnecessary changes (patches should be forwarded back)
<Laney> (debian social contract #2)
<davidsarah> perhaps I should have said "practices" rather than "policies" (the policies certainly allow you to produce a package that is very close to upstream)
<Laney> but I doubt it's the intention of any maintainer to cause upstreams more work, and a little bit of communication can often resolve problems
<Laney> "your patch foo-bar is changing behaviour and causing x y z effects, plz kill it"
<jtaylor> davidsarah: updated garbage-collection docs
<jtaylor> please update the link in qickstart to something more distribution friendly or bug the debian maintainers about patching it
<davidsarah> ok, I'll open a ticket for that
<jtaylor> just linking to http://tahoe-lafs.org/source/tahoe-lafs/releases/ should be enough
<jtaylor> anyone able to use tahoe hould be able to find the latest version himself
<davidsarah> there's a usability issue of needing to wade through a directory listing and possibly getting the wrong file...
<davidsarah> but that's something we can discuss on the ticket
<jtaylor> better than having a link to an outdated version there
<davidsarah> I agree, but possibly better still would be to have a stable URL that points to the zipfile for the latest release
<Laney> symlink?
<Laney> / redirect
<davidsarah> that's just an implementation detail
<Laney> I mean that I don't see why it's a problem at all
<davidsarah> it isn't, but our practice is to discuss these things on tickets
<Laney> righto
<NCommander> Rhonda: poking the packages.git the config files are MIA
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-14
<zooko> Hello folks.
<zooko> Any progress on updating Tahoe-LAFS to v1.8.3?
 * zooko checks the ticket
<Rhonda> NCommander: It's the .sed.in file.
<Rhonda> NCommander: Are you setting up your own site?
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<zooko> announced Tahoe-LAFS v1.8.3: http://tahoe-lafs.org/pipermail/tahoe-dev/2011-September/006675.html
<kaushal__> Hi
<kaushal__> where can i get sun-java6 version 24 deb package for 10.04 ?
<kaushal__> where can i get sun-java6-jdk version 24 .deb package for 10.04 ?
<Laney> why is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79858623/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.libdecodeqr_0.9.3-5ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz happening (on arm only)?
<micahg> Laney: seems to be the same thing afflicting wallch, I wanted to try a local rebuild of opencv to see if it helped
<Laney> i saw the wallch report
 * micahg kicks that off now
<Laney> \o
<achiang> dholbach: thanks for sponsoring a patch of mine. do you have any insight on this buildd message? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79864885/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.ethstatus_0.4.3ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<dholbach> achiang, it looks like something intermittent and related to the buildds, not your fault
<dholbach> lamont or infinity would probably know
<achiang> dholbach: ok, thank you
<Laney> lamont was just talkin gbaout it in -evel
<Laney> (with correct typing)
<Laney> summary: dont worry about it
<lenios> not sure if anyone is interested, but debian eclipse 3.7~exp-5 is working correctly on latest ubuntu, if providing libasm3-java 3.3.1-1 and liblucene2-java 2.9.4+ds1-3
<lenios> which is a good thing, considering latest available ubuntu package is 3.5.2...
<micahg> lenios: yes, the question is will it build
<lenios> i managed to build 3.7~exp4
<lenios> but it needs latest libs
<micahg> yeah, those libs are going to be a problem
<micahg> asm3 has a lot of rdepends
<lenios> yes
<lenios> but it needs to be updated, as 3.2-4ubuntu1 is not enough
<micahg> lenios: well, that's only if we update eclipse
<micahg> at this point, we'd probably have to fork those libs for oneiric to get eclipse updated if that will work
<lenios> eclipse will eventually need to be updated, as 3.5.2 is 2 years old
<micahg> lenios: yes indeed, but we're a month away from release
<Laney> there's probably a reason it is in experimental
<Laney> micahg: did opencv finish?
<micahg> Laney: no, will probably be another 5-6 hours
<Laney> :/
<jtaylor> does beta freeze affect universe?
 * jtaylor wondering if one should sync tahoe from debian incomming to avoid it being hung up in freeze
<Laney> only nominally
<Laney> as in, launchpad doesn't let you freeze part of the archive
<jtaylor> so it would be better to sync it now?
<Laney> doesn't really matter
<ahasenack> hi guys, do you have a suggestion about how to include a "make check" call in a python package being built using cdbs? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/689417/
<ahasenack> I tried DEB_MAKE_CHECK_TARGET, but that works only when using the "make" buildsystem, and I was looking for the least intrusive change
<ahasenack> I'm not seeing any good dh_* that I can override, dh_build isn't called
<jtaylor> before dh_install should be fine
<ahasenack> yeah, but how? I see it calling "debian/rules build"
<ahasenack> and then
<ahasenack> dh_testroot, dh_clean and dh_installdirs
<ahasenack> but these are not in the rules file, they are in the included makefiles somewhere
<ahasenack> so, could I override dh_installdirs?
<jtaylor> build/package:: should be the post-install action
<jtaylor> see custom rules in the docs
<ahasenack> cdbs docs?
<ahasenack> ah, cool
<ahasenack> I think I get it
<ahasenack> http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Packages/CDBSCustomRules found this, I hope it's not out of date, will try some things, thanks
<ahasenack> jtaylor: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/689425/ thanks, that seems to work fine. Maybe use build/%, although in this case it's really just one binary
<ahasenack> jtaylor: hmm, or did you mean to use binary-post-install?
 * ahasenack tries that one
<jtaylor> I'd run the test before the install
<jtaylor> else you may risk getting some *pcy created in the installation directories
<jtaylor> pyc
<ahasenack> hmm, post-install runs as root/fake-root
<ahasenack> jtaylor: so build is fine
<ahasenack> it's a post-build action
<jtaylor> oh man...
<jtaylor> tahoe maintenance drives me nuts
<jtaylor> completely untested
<jtaylor> the release of debian of course fails 50% of its tests
<jtaylor> as they forgot to patch an egg
<jtaylor> argh the maintainers even "saw" the problem and worked around it (completely not understanding how python dependency resolution works) turning a build failure into a runtime failure
<jtaylor> nice
<ajmitch> jtaylor: that sounds ugly, to say the least
<ScottK> jtaylor: Those Ubuntu idiots really don't know what they are doing do they?
<ScottK> Oh, wait....
<ScottK> ;-)
<jtaylor> well the ubuntu package was awful too ...
<jtaylor> at least the natty one (which is still broken)
<ScottK> Well, plenty of shortcomings to go around.
<ScottK> I hope the implicit irony tags were apparent.
<jtaylor> unfortunatly I'm also to blame for this error :/ I filed the bug requesting the changed that caused the issue
<ajmitch> jtaylor: we'll get out the tar & feathers for you then
<davidsarah> jtaylor: can you explain the problem in more detail?
<jtaylor> debian problem not related to tahoe
<davidsarah> yes, but I try to keep track of the debian patches
<jtaylor> I asked for the packaging to not depend on the twisted metapackage which pulls in lots of stuff tahoe does not need (lore, mail runner etc)
<davidsarah> arrgh
<jtaylor> twisted in debian is split up in many smaller packages
<davidsarah> did they not see that I commented on that bug warning not to do precisely that?
<jtaylor> so the _auto_dep.py must be patched to depend on what is needed
<jtaylor> you did? even worse the maintainers screwed it up
 * davidsarah finds the link
<ajmitch> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631163
<ubottu> Debian bug 631163 in tahoe-lafs "tahoe-lafs: reduce twisted dependencies" [Minor,Fixed]
<jtaylor> hm there is no tac file in the source
<davidsarah> yep, that's the one
<davidsarah> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=631163#40
<davidsarah> "Please hold off applying this change until we've investigated more thoroughly."
<davidsarah> now I'm just irritated
<jtaylor> ah its also autogenerated ...
<jtaylor> yey
<jtaylor> but that can be patched out too
<davidsarah> patching _auto_deps.py is the wrong fix
<davidsarah> the right fix is to undo 631163
<davidsarah> it wasn't necessary anyway
<ajmitch> but that would mean dragging in all of twisted again
<davidsarah> yes, and?
<davidsarah> this is a security bugfix release
<davidsarah> it shouldn't be making that change
<davidsarah> that change is just a disk space optimization
<davidsarah> please don't patch _auto_deps.py, that will just cause us maintenance hassles
<jtaylor> there does not seem to be more of this in the code
<jtaylor> maybe easy_install.py but that should pull twisted then anyway
<davidsarah> sorry, I don't understand
<davidsarah> note: changing the generation of the tac files will not work
<davidsarah> because we have to be compatible with existing node directories
<jtaylor> how does changing a requires change compatibility?
<davidsarah> see http://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/1159
<davidsarah> actually just http://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs/ticket/1159#comment:18 is most relevant
<ajmitch> these .tac files are generated & end up on the nodes themselves?
<davidsarah> yes
<davidsarah> they are generated when a node is created
<ajmitch> they're cached & not fetched each time, I take it?
<davidsarah> which causes forward-compatibility problems, because changing the code that generates them doesn't change existing nodes
<davidsarah> we probably wouldn't use tac files if we were doing this again
<ajmitch> right, it seems a little brittle
<davidsarah> they're stored in the node directory, and used by twistd (which 'tahoe start' delegates to) when starting a node
<davidsarah> very brittle
<davidsarah> we want to get rid of them, it's just a bit tricky to invoke twistd in the right way without them, which is why that hasn't been done already
<davidsarah> I'd like to emphasize that a security release should not be changing the dependencies
<jtaylor> you not, but debian can
<jtaylor> its called unstable for a reason
<ajmitch> that's something you should take up with the debian maintainers
<davidsarah> (unless that were necessary for the fix, but it isn't)
<davidsarah> er, that isn't my understanding of what "unstable" means in this context
<jtaylor> but yes that change should not make it into oneiric which is unfortunate, more backporting ._.
<davidsarah> I'm confused, what extra backporting is necessary here?
<davidsarah> the 631163 change should not have been made, it's as simple as that
<jtaylor> after your objection yes
<davidsarah> an upstream maintainer (me) explicitly said that it should not be made because it would cause a regression
<jtaylor> blame the debian maintainers for that
<davidsarah> right, that's what I'm doing :-)
<davidsarah> is this the wrong forum to do that? :-/
<davidsarah> I suppose the bug is the right forum
<jtaylor> I think there is a debian-tahoe mailing list where you can flame them ;)
<jtaylor> yes they should have seen that mail in the bug
<davidsarah> well, I'm supposed to be working on something else
<jtaylor> not only you
<jtaylor> I was hopping to be done with tahoe for now, but then I also expected the debian maintainers to test their apckage before they upload
<davidsarah> sigh, I suppose all I can do is post on the bug for the change to be backed out, then properly tested and re-uploaded
<davidsarah> we have a *very thorough* test suite for a reason
<davidsarah> sorry if it sounds like I'm getting at you, I know this is not your fault
<jtaylor> comment on bug 641649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629246 in ntfs-config (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #641649 ntfs-config crashed with OSError in __init__(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/hal/fdi/policy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629246
<jtaylor> in debian
<jtaylor> its partly my fault
<jtaylor> I wanted the change
<davidsarah> right, but the reason for the change not being a good idea was quite subtle
<davidsarah> in principle, reducing the twisted dependency would have been a useful thing to do
<ajmitch> it would have been useful if the nodes didn't have a hardcoded pkg_requires now, but hindsight is a wonderful thing
<jtaylor> yes hardcoded dependencies which can't be reomved is an awful thing
<jtaylor> lets hope twisted does not at some point decide to remove the egg :)
<jtaylor> or renaming it when switching to python3 and abandoning python2 support
<ajmitch> I don't see python 2.x support being dropped by projects for awhile
<ajmitch> tahoe-lafs might need to have some mechanism for updating or replacing the .tac files
<dupondje> could somebody execute 'locale -a | grep -F .utf8' and give me its output?
<broder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689561/
<dupondje> broder: thx
<dupondje> I have zh_CN.utf8 in the list, for some unknown reason :s
<davidsarah> ajmitch: we're going to ignore the .tac files, except for looking at the name to detect the node type
<davidsarah> but that's something for a future release, probably 1.10
<jtaylor> so I'm, off, thx davidsarah for pointing this issue out before it would have caused more even problems
<davidsarah> no problem, thanks for catching it quickly
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-15
<micahg> Laney: opencv finished, I'm testing wallch with the changes
<micahg> lenios: so, asm3 doesn't even build in oneiric
<micahg> Laney: new opencv uploaded, so in ~5-6 hours you should be able to retry your build
<micahg> Laney: I mean no-change-rebuild opencv, not new :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> micahg: oh, cool. wallch worked then
<Laney> ?
<micahg> Laney: hmm, failed in LP worked locally, maybe it didn't publish, trying again
<Laney> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=641670
<ubottu> Debian bug 641670 in docky "docky: Spelling Error" [Minor,Open]
 * Laney giggles
<micahg> Laney: wallch finished, so go ahead and retry yours
<Laney> okey dokes
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdecodeqr/0.9.3-5ubuntu1/+build/2784201
<Laney> keep an eagle eye out
<micahg> we
<micahg> err, we'll see how much longer I'm awake, but will check in the morning
<lenios> build of asm3 lacking mh_clean...
<Laney> micahg: yeah, looks like it worked
<Laney> good call
<micahg> awesome
<lenios> i can get the latest asm3 build, but i need to remove the mh_clean added in debian/rules (which is said to clean up after the maven helpers)
<lenios> looks like maven-repo-helper >= 1.5 is needed to use mh_clean
<lenios> and oneiric only have 1.2
<micahg> so, basically eclipse needs to go in a PPA for oneiric
<lenios> wait, maven-repo-helper is actually 1.5.2 in oneiric
<lenios> i think i can put it in my ppa
<lenios> what i don't know is why asm3 building is not finding maven-repo-helper even if it's in Build-Depends-Indep. I do have to install the package on my machine
<Laney> how are you building it?
<lenios> i install maven-repo-helper (i don't know why it doesn't work without it), and then use pbuilder and pdebuild
<Laney> you sometimes need extra packages to run a clean target
<lenios> and how do i specify extra packages when uploading to ppa?
<Laney> by "run a clean target" I meant in order to build the source package on your machine
<Laney> dpkg-buildpackage -S or similar
<Laney> if you need to add extra packages then put them in build-depends(-indep)
<Laney> lenios: I just built asm3 and it worked just fine
<Laney> try pbuilder build asm3_3.3.2-1.dsc
<lenios> there's no problem with 3.3.2?
<lenios> you mean 3.2?
<lenios> try http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/asm3/asm3_3.3.1-1.dsc
<lenios> i don't have any issues with latest ubuntu (3.2) but they added an mh_clean in debian/rules in the 3.3.1
<Laney> what release are you trying to build on?
<lenios> i dget the debian dsc and try to build on oneiric
<lenios> it works... only if i install maven-repo-helper before using pbuilder
<Laney> what /exact/ commands are you using?
<Laney> 3.3.1 works fine too.
<Laney> (I am using sbuild as opposed to pbuilder though)
<lenios> using pdebuild with http://pastebin.com/wqz3buBy
<Laney> never used it, but I suspect that the problem is you need maven-repo-helper and/or ant installed to build the source package. This happens /outside/ of pbuilder.
<lenios> would it work on ppa?
<Laney> that's why I suggested just doing pbuilder build ...dsc
<Laney> should do
<lenios> pbuilder build ...dsc works for me too
<Laney> great
<Laney> so what happens is that when you build a source package, the clean target from debian/rules is invoked, and sometimes this needs extra packages
<lenios> i see
<jtaylor> hm how does one do a bzr-merge-upstream when the patches are applied in the branch?
<jtaylor> as the new upstream may conflict with the patches
<jtaylor> why does bzr do this, it only causes me problems and I don't see any advantage ..
<tumbleweed> do what? applied patches?
<jtaylor> yes
<tumbleweed> because then bzr can manage them. Yes it's currentyl very not-ideal
<tumbleweed> eventually they should be managed as a patch queue
<jtaylor> gna, what should be a 2 minute operation turns into 30 minutes, screw bzr I'll make a debdiff
<tumbleweed> :)
<Laney> because of .pc conflicts?
<cjwatson> jtaylor: quilt pop -a; bzr merge --force; while quilt push; do quilt refresh; done
<jtaylor> yes but verifing the patch is unecessarilty painful
<cjwatson> WFM
<jtaylor> btw force does nto seem to work with merge-upstream
<cjwatson> jtaylor: no - that's a bug I think
<micahg> jtaylor: heh, Debian just uploaded a fixed version of tahoe-lafs
<jtaylor> yes talk about bad timing ._.
<jtaylor> I'll take care of syncing it next cycle
<Laney> is there a diff left?
<jtaylor> nothing worth syncing
<jtaylor> and I don't want to check the package again for screwups ._.
<jtaylor> well I might also bug someone from sr to fix it in natty ._.
<jtaylor> it never ends with that package
<micahg> jtaylor: I was wondering if you fixed that with the security upload
<jtaylor> I was thinking about doing it
<jtaylor> hmm I should ahve added the missing mock dep ...
<micahg> right :)
<jtaylor> that only fixes 50% but saves another upload
<micahg> jtaylor: what do you mean 50%?
<jtaylor> there are two issues
<jtaylor> mock is the easy one
<jtaylor>  well the one where upstream does not disagree with me
<jtaylor> for solving the pycryptopp issue there are two possibilities
<jtaylor> the screw some users which have some broken corner case non package managed installation
<jtaylor> or update a package in an sru
 * ScottK votes SRU
<ScottK> Security updates should be a minimal change, so two uploads is appropriate in any case.
 * davidsarah catches up
<davidsarah> so that's all fixed in http://packages.debian.org/sid/tahoe-lafs 1.8.3-2, right?
 * davidsarah checks the Ubuntu packages
<davidsarah> hmm. I have tahoe-lafs 1.7.1 installed on Maverick. I run Update Manager and install everything it prompts about. shouldn't that apply the security fix?
<davidsarah> it doesn't
<davidsarah> I'm not prompted to install any new tahoe-lafs package
<ajmitch> davidsarah: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy tahoe-lafs' - launchpad says it was published 3 hours ago
 * ajmitch can see the package on security.ubuntu.com, too
<davidsarah> http://codepad.org/PnsARp1P
 * davidsarah looks on security.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch> that is the version that was uploaded a few hours ago by jtaylor
<davidsarah> really?
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/1.7.1-0ubuntu1.1
<davidsarah> I grepped for the fix
 * davidsarah checks they didn't make a mistake doing that
<ajmitch> diff between -0ubuntu1 & -0ubuntu1.1 is on the page if you want to check that
<davidsarah> oh, it is updated
<davidsarah> why didn't my original grep find that?
 * ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> as long as it is really fixed now? :)
<davidsarah> still checking
<davidsarah> yes, it is fixed
<ajmitch> great
<davidsarah> but why didn't I see a summary of the update in Update Manager?
<ajmitch> I don't know what parts are involved in update manager listing changelogs
<davidsarah> it didn't mention that tahoe-lafs was being updated at all
<davidsarah> (but it was, because I ran the same 'grep -Rn fills-holes /usr/share/pyshared/allmydata' command before and after running Update Manager, so it had not already been updated)
<ajmitch> don't know, sorry, I don't tend to use update-manager
<davidsarah> I used it because I figured that is what a non-developer/techie user might use, and I wanted to see what they would see
<ajmitch> it could depend on when it had checked for updates, if you'd checked automatically, and if security updates are set to install automatically
<davidsarah> I didn't explicitly turn on any automatic updating, and I tend to turn off options like that if I see them
<broder> changelogs are fetched from a separate server. there at least used to be a delay between archive publishing and changelog generation. i don't know if there still is
<ajmitch> broder: the package should still appear in u-m even if there's no changelog
<davidsarah> yes, that's what I thought
<broder> summary of the update> i thought you were referring to the description section
<ajmitch> "Install security updates without confirmation" is an option in software sources, I don't know if it's the default
<davidsarah> I was referring to the top pane
 * davidsarah looks whether that is set
<broder> you...did click the "check" button, right?
<davidsarah> yes
<broder> might just have not gotten to your mirror yet
<ajmitch> right, but it is installed now, somehow :)
<davidsarah> yes, but I'm trying to understand why the package... what ajmitch said
<broder> ...oh, i see. that's what i get for not paying attention
<ajmitch> so I was trying to figure out if it was silently installed, but I don't know update-manager's behaviour
<broder> you could go look in /var/log/apt/
<davidsarah> oh, /var/log/apt/history.log does include: tahoe-lafs:amd64 (1.7.1-0ubuntu1, 1.7.1-0ubuntu1.1)
<davidsarah> maybe I just missed it in the list of updates
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<shadeslayer> hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> has anyone seen a error like this? http://paste.kde.org/122137/ , i think its because of multiarch ...
<geser> is -lQt4::QtWebKit a valid library name at all?
<hakermania> Hello :) How came wallch was successfully built in armel? Any news?
<Laney> we rebuilt opencv to pick up the missing symbols
<shadeslayer> geser: found the issue, its not valid, but since i installed the deps after the build had failed, the cmake files were not fixed
<shadeslayer> btw, anyone around who could sponsor a upload of syncevolution? It's a bug fix release
<shadeslayer> nvm that syncevolution request, needs a sync of another package first
<hakermania> Laney, thanks :D
<tumbleweed> Laney: any chance you can make tonight's release team meeting? /me has a crazy busy week
<Laney> tumbleweed: erm
<Laney> what happens there?
<tumbleweed> Laney: give a one-minute overview of the state of the universe, when your turn comes, at ~16h00 UTC
<Laney> how do you know what the state is?
<Laney> "bad"
<Laney> :P
<nigelb> "terrible"
<nigelb> ;)
<ScottK> "Not so horrible we shouldn't release"
<Laney> well, those ftbfs bugs are well down
<Laney> so that's encouraging
<nigelb> If you get to say "Better than main"...
<tumbleweed> Laney: it's still rediculously high, but better
<tumbleweed> cjwatson's call for help seems to have worked :)
<Laney> do we have any historical data?
<Laney> looking at failed build records in production doesn't give you the full picture
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's all I have
 * Laney hopes the rebuilds become a regular thing
<lenios> i'd like to get likewise-open ubuntu package to be available on debian, what should i do? ask the ubuntu maintainer, report the package as ITP in debian?
<lenios> looks like maintainer is zul
<ScottK> We have historical data for failed to build records in production.
<ScottK> Laney and tumbleweed: http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/ftbfs-final-score/ <- That's all I know of (and obviously not idea).
<lenios> i just tried to build oneiric version on latest unstable and it works
<tumbleweed> I'm trying to organise better stats. If I get my act together and get my historical data patch merged into the qa-ftbfs tool, then we should have much better data
<ScottK> Great.
<alkisg> Hi, how can I get the version number from debian/changelog and show it in a gtk dialog, i.e. put it in a .glade or .py file? If someone can give me a hint about a debhelper package that does that..
<tumbleweed> alkisg: python-debian can read changelogs
<alkisg> Ah sorry I probably didn't express myself correctly, let me rephrase
<alkisg> I want to do that as part of debian/rules
<tumbleweed> dpkg-parsechangelog?
<alkisg> So, when I run e.g. debuild to build a package, debian/rules reads the changelog, and puts it in the .glade file
<tumbleweed> take the output of dpkg-parsechangelog, run it through sed / awk to get the Version out, and feed it into the .glade file with sed :)
<alkisg> I've found dpkg-parsechangelog, or I can also just use sed to read the version from debian/changelog, but I don't know how to apply it in the source tree, without causing vcs diffs
<alkisg> Maybe that would be done after the dh_install part? in the temporary tree?
<tumbleweed> sounds sane
<alkisg> Thank you, I'll try that - but if someone knows of a package that does something similar, I could reuse the snippets from there :)
<micahg> ooh, netbeans is about to enter unstable
<ScottSanbar> Question:  I am getting an error when I do debuild on my build environment.  I do not know why this is happening.  See the pasted debuild output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691118/
<ScottSanbar> names
<ScottSanbar> ping
<ScottK> ScottSanbar: Line 2.  You have AUTHORS listed twice which is why it's complaining about trying to overwrite it.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK: Thanks! In retrospect, that should have been blatently obvious, but live and learn ...
<ScottSanbar> ScottK: BTW, it works now.  Thanks again.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Could you help me with the following lintian output?  I undestnad the .ex stuff, but not the rest:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/691128/
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-17
<ScottSanbar> Question:  I need help with the following lintian output.  I understand the .ex stuff, but not the rest:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/691128/
<arand_> ScottSanbar: As a general rule, running "lintian-info -t tag-name-here" will give you a good bit of information
<ScottSanbar> arand_: Thanks!  I cleaned up all the lintian errors using that information!  I really appreciate the help! :)
<ScottSanbar> Question:  OK, I updated my package/build so that it has no lintian errors, but that included changing from "native" to "quilt".  It builds fine on my home PC running natty, but when I try to run it on launchpad with a recipe doing an autobuild, it gives the error in the following pastebin.  What am I doing wrong?  Also, I have typed bzr launchpad-login scott-sanbar, but launchpad keeps giving me the error you can see in the pasteb
<ScottSanbar> Question (continued): I found a bug dated 5-15-11 that says you have to merge in a quilt patch from another branch that does nothing to get past this bug in launchpad.  Is this true?
<ScottSanbar> Question:  If you are interested in helping with the above question, my launchpad link for the code/package is: https://code.launchpad.net/~scott-sanbar/hello/main
<ScottSanbar> And yes I know I need to change the package name from hello to something else because hello is taken but that is my next thing after I get it working well as is.
<ScottK> ScottSanbar: That's probably a question for #launchpad (for PPA support) or #ubuntu-packaging.
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Oneiric: Feature Freeze - Archive Frozen, but unseeded Universe fixes still wanted | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  OK, thanks - have you looked at my package in launchpad?  I am curious if it is basically in good shape now:  https://code.launchpad.net/~scott-sanbar/hello/main
<ScottK> No.  I'm redirecting you to the other channels as you're more likely to find people interested in helping with non-Ubuntu packages.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Oh, ok - I understand.  MOTU is specifically for Ubuntu packages, not necessarily just learning packaging?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Most people are willing to give some help here, but beyond a certain point you're better off asking in channels not focused on Ubuntu.
<ScottK> You may also find willing help here too, but for me it's really late and I'm tired.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  OK, glad to know it - I appreciate the help to the point you are willing to give it.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  I would like to refer you to the following site which probably needs to be updated so that new people like me do not get the improper impression that #ubuntu-motu is the goto channel for new people learning packaging:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<ScottK> Good point.  Thanks.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK: As for me, I am somewhat embarrassed now for havig asked so many beginner questions here when I should have been asking in #launchpad and #ubuntu-packaging.  I hope someone will update the wiki to include those channels as the correct channels for beginner questions. Sorry for all the bothersome questions!!! :(
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Or, actually, I guess I am a little confused - is the wiki actually correct, and I am in the right place, or should I really be asking on the other two channels???
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  (Sorry for allt he questions - I know you are tired - don't answer if you don't feel like it :))
<ScottK> ScottSanbar: It's OK.
<ScottK> People do ask and get help here, it's just that there are other resources too.
<ScottSanbar> OK, thanks - I'll use the other channels and try not to be too bothersome in general, I guess :)
<ScottSanbar> ScottK: BTW, I have already joined and asked my question on those channels, and thank you very much for pointing them out to me - I never saw them on any of the wikis.  You have been a great help :)
<ScottK> ScottSanbar: I'd prefer you stay here and work in fixing stuff in Ubuntu ...
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Do I seem to be doing well, then, I guess????
<ScottK> You're getting started and learning.  That's good.
<ScottK> The fact that you were able to make use of the detailed lintian information and fix things tells me you already have a lot more potential to be an effective contributor than a lot of people who show up.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  I am having a blast, and feel I am making good progress.  But, as I usually do, I go slow and ask a lot of questions and really learn from the ground up.  I do not like to go to the next step if I have holes in my knowledge foundation ...
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Thanks for the input.  Just to let you know, I have been developing software since 1987, my main skillset being C/C++/FORTRAN in real-time UNIX environments and real-time OSes that are Unix like in many ways for the military.  So, though I do not have much Linux or Ubuntu knowledge, I have some basic software engineering skills developed over some years that I hope will allow me to contribute effectively
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Also, Ada in a Unix environment cross-compiled for a PowerPC embedded system (the Avionics Flight Computer for the B1 Bomber)
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> I found when I got started the best thing to do was find things that bugged me about the system and see if I could fix them.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK: I think the Unix will help me because it is pretty much similar to Linux, and I have done some Linux development on YellowDog Linux for the PowerMac.  Anyway, I hope some of that experience will make me a good candidate for Ubuntu development.
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> The most important thing is a willingness to just do stuff.
<ScottK> If you wait back for people to tell you what you should do next, you'll spend a lot of time waiting.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK: But am I not starting off doing the right thing first - I have to learn packaging first to do anything at all in defelopment, right?
<ScottK> Different people learn different ways.
<ScottK> Knowing packaging is important.
<ScottK> Some people learn best by approaching it systematically, as you seem to be doing, some people just learn little bits as they go.
<ScottK> But it's also important to work on fixing bugs in the underlying code.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Yes, I was thinking that.  Overall, though I have been very active on the IRC channels at times, I have spent a heck of a lot more time on the wikis, google, and just doing stuff on my own, like you suggest.
<ScottK> I'm an OK Python developer and can sort of read C/C++ and monkey patch something into working if I find a patch somewhere, but I can't generally write C/C++ fixes.
<ScottK> If you can do that, then figure the fix in the upstream code.  There are lots of people that can package that into a proper package update and get it in the archive.
<ScottK> OTOH, if you learn to do both, then you can be more self-sufficient.
<ScottK> If you want to become an Ubuntu developer and get rights to upload directly to the official archive, you do need to know packaging.
<ScottK> So yes, you need to know packaging, but it's not a pre-requisite to being useful.
<ScottK> Make sense?
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  I think that is very sound advice.  It also is the direction that the Wikis that lead you in how you should approach Ubuntu development seem to suggest.  However, what I am actually doing is just following the instructions on the Wikis as to my approach to getting involved in the community.  I want to be an Ubuntu OS developer - that is my goal, and there is a specific set of instuctions on the Ubuntu community wikis and m
<ScottK> You got cut off.
<ScottK> after Ubuntu community wikis and m
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  ... and my activities are just following those instructions, pretty much. :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Not knowing any better, I just "followed the instructions ...', as best I could decipher them ...
<ScottK> I've been doing Ubuntu development since 2007 and in 2008 the reorganized the wiki.  I still can't find anything.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Yah, it is pretty involved trying to follow the Wikis, but I am finding that they have what seems to me (not really knowing any better) some pretty good instructions for how best to get involved and learn the necessary tools to become an active contributor to the OS development, which is my goal (at least, I hope :))
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> One other useful trait is a willingness to be wrong in public.
<ScottK> If you're worried too much about that, it's hard to get stuff done.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  One thing about me is that at times I can be a "bull in a china shop" - I hope I can keep that under control so I do not put anyone off who could help me or who I need to have a good relationship with.  I am trying my best.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  Yes, I agree.  I hope I am not currently exhibiting behaviour that seems to indicate an unwillingness to be wrong ... If so, I need to correct that immediately.
<ScottK> No.  It was just a general statement.
<ScottK> slangasek: mailavenger FTBFS smells of multiarch.
<ScottSanbar> Oh, good - I am glad.  I tend to be just the opposite - I tend to be too willing to be wrong, and feel that ego's just get in the way.  I have been a developer for a long time, but all that has taught me is how easy it is to be wrong about stuff you think you are right about.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  My problem seems to be a bzr-builder bug.  I am looking for a workaround:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/727299
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727299 in Baltix "accept quilt returning "2" as success" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Definitely a #launchpad issue then as they own the infrastructure.
<ScottK> I've not run into it, but I don't build from recipes either.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  OK, thanks - I have posted there, and have a workaround dated 5-15-11 for this, but it looked difficult and not ideal so I was searching for a better answer.  I will restrict further discussion on this to #launchpad.  Thanks again.
<ScottK> Sorry I can't help you on that one.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  No problem, I can build fine on my PC, just not in Launchpad.  Probably being a littel too thorough, but it is interesting to me.
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  That said, since you are in MOTU and do not use recipe, does that mean it is not used in general by MOTU folks?  I figured just by looking at how it was all set up that the recipes were some kind of main way people did stuff, not knowing any better.
<ScottK> No, because it can only be used on PPAs and not in the main Ubuntu archive.
<ScottSanbar> Oh, Ok.  I'll look into that better on the Wikis and figure out the difference.  I guess I have not gotten that far yet in the documentations.
<ScottSanbar> (tutorials, walk-thrus, etc)
<ScottSanbar> Just as a FYI, the answer seems to be as follows for the above problem, if anyone cares:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/157658
<ScottSanbar> ScottK:  BTW, thanks again for all your help - I really appreciate it, and the very nice compliment was very nice :)
<blackz> hey people ;)
<tumbleweed> blackz: hi
<blackz> hey tumbleweed how're you?
<tumbleweed> nat bad, but very busy today...
<ScottK> tumbleweed: It looks like plee-the-bear in Debian fixes it's current FTBFS.  Since it's a game, I think having the latest is best.  I'm busy with $work today, but perhaps you could find someone to investigate.
<tumbleweed> ScottK: not today for me either, but I've added it to the todo list
<ScottK> OK
<jtaylor> how does one best run autoreconf in cdbs packages?
<ScottK> By convincing someone else they should do it.
<broder> jtaylor: dh-autoconf includes a cdbs rule
<jtaylor> ah yes thx
<broder> err, dh-autoreconf
#ubuntu-motu 2011-09-18
<bbigras__> What rights are required to upload a package to natty-proposed?
<micahg> bbigras__: upload right to the package in natty
<micahg> *rights
<bbigras__> micahg: thanks
<micahg> bbigras__: need anything sponsored?
<bbigras__> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lfm/+bug/786491 I just wonder if my patch does too much. I think the only proble is with the "mtime2" line. Also it seems the bug affects both natty and lucid.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 786491 in lfm (Ubuntu) "lfm crashes at startup, because of UnicodeDecodeError" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbigras__> micahg: The bug is fixed in Oneiric.
<micahg> bbigras__: is that enough to fix it?
<micahg> ah, you got both pieces, nm
<micahg> bbigras__: upstream did the fix, just add dep-3 headers and I think you're good, have you confirmed that fixes the crash?
<bbigras__> micahg: Yes it fixes the crash on my side. How do you add dep-3 headers?
<micahg> bbigras__: dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<bbigras__> micahg: Is the dep-3 headers required for Ubuntu or to send to Debian or both?
<micahg> bbigras__: we like them in Ubuntu, it helps keep track of where stuff comes from
<bbigras__> micahg: Ok thanks. One last thing, can I also attach a patch for Lucid on the same bug report or I should open another one?
<micahg> bbigras__: same report is fine, should go in maverick as well in that case
<bbigras__> micahg: ok thanks!
<micahg> bbigras__: is there a bug confirming this in maverick and lucid as well, I'll add a task for natty now
<bbigras__> micahg: There's only one bug. The guy had Lucid. I reproduced it on Natty.
<micahg> bbigras__: that bug says natty :)
<bbigras__> micahg: oh sorry I was confused by "InstallationMedia". I think it doesn't affects Lucid since I can't reproduce the bug with 2.1 from mercurial. Maverick should be affected since it has the same version as Natty.
<micahg> bbigras__: sounds good, BTW, you'll need to adjust the changelog version for multiple releases (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging (look at the blue box)
<bbigras__> micahg: ok thanks
<micahg> bbigras__: thank you for the fix :), please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors when you're done
<bbigras__> micahg: Is it possible that you send me the wrong link? I don't see the blue box at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<micahg> bbigras__: oh, sorry, whatever color the box with the versions is :)
<bbigras__> micahg: By "adjust the changelog version for multiple releases" do you mean I need to append ~maverick in the maverick changelog since both chanlogs can't have the same version or that I can have one changelog for both release?
<micahg> bbigras__: use $VERSION.0.XX.YY.1 where XX.YY is the release number
<micahg> oops
<micahg> that should be $VERSIONubuntu0.XX.YY.1
<bbigras__> micahg: I see, thanks.
<micahg> can anyone actually get mk-build-deps -ir work?
<thelinuxer1> hi, i am trying to  requestsync a package I built in Debian unstable. http://packages.debian.org/sid/gdigi
<thelinuxer1> I use the following command: requestsync --lp -s -d sid gdigi
<thelinuxer1> and get this error E: The package 'gdigi' does not exist in the Debian primary archive in 'sid'
<thelinuxer1> I event tried running the code requestsync uses to get the source package and it gets the package information correctly
<geser> thelinuxer1: requestsync --lp uses the Launchpad "mirror" of Debian which is undergoing some changes currently (more precisely the script doing the mirroring)
<geser> it looks like the LP Debian mirror doesn't know gdigi yet
<geser> did you look at the code which uses LP API (--lp) or rmadison only (default)?
<geser> and btw: we are in FeatureFreeze currently which means no new packages (unless you have an exception)
<thelinuxer1> geser: i was going to just request the sync now. Don't really care when it will be synced :)
<thelinuxer1> no i haven't checked the lp api and rmadison code
<geser> we will autosync at the start of the next development cycle
<thelinuxer1> i just want to make sure that i am not doing anything wrong
<geser> no need to file a sync request if it shouldn't happen now
<thelinuxer1> geser: ok gr8, thank u
<thelinuxer1> geser: and i will still be the maintainer on ubuntu ?
<geser> you can be (but there is no Maintainer-lock in Ubuntu as in Debian). You can maintain your package in Debian and sync it to Ubuntu (preferred), get your uploads sponsored to Ubuntu (e.g. Ubuntu-specific changes which don't apply for Debian) and get upload rights for your package(s) (PerPackageUpload (PPU) rights) if you want
<geser> thelinuxer1: if you have any questions about Ubuntu processes feel free to ask
<thelinuxer1> geser: I chose the first path as it was mentioned in REVU wiki page. I guess what ur saying is that I will do all the work on debian side, and then it's pulled into ubuntu automatically.
<thelinuxer1> so no work from my side in ubuntu's side
<geser> thelinuxer1: yes, you might need to file a sync request as we only automatically sync packages from Debian in the first few weeks of a development cycle, after that and till FeatureFreeze syncs only happen if someone requested them
<thelinuxer1> i guess i will wait as I don't think I will able to get an exception for this package ...
<geser> it's very unlikely to get an exception for a new package at this time (we want to release end of October). Expect to see your package get synced early November (it takes a couple days after release till the archive set up and the new toolchain uploaded)
<thelinuxer1> geser: thanks for your help :)
<dupondje> Its still possible to sync package from debian at this stage?
<dtchen> yes.
<dupondje> just a requestsync or ? :)
<dtchen> that's one way, yes.
<dupondje> other is ?
<dtchen> manually filing the bug with a web browser ;)
<dtchen> asking an archive admin ;)
<dtchen> etc.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/roundcube/+bug/853515
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 853515 in roundcube (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Please sync roundcube 0.5.4+dfsg-1 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> there it is :D
<dtchen> dupondje: for the sake of time, do you have debc output as well? If not, I can generate it in about an hour.
<dupondje> debc ? :)
<dtchen> dupondje: e.g., debc foo_1.1_amd64.changes
<dupondje> debc: no appropriate .debs found in the changes file roundcube_0.5.4+dfsg-1_source.changes!
<dupondje> bleh :s
<dupondje> attached :)
<dtchen> dupondje: thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> How can I find out whether the reverse-deps of a library package need the static library or not ?
<tumbleweed> packages shouldn't be linking to other things in the archive statically
<AnAnt> tumbleweed: that's what I thought, but I got asked this question on LP #1048152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048152 in fribidi (Ubuntu) "Sync fribidi 0.19.4-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048152
<tumbleweed> lintian knows how to detect some libraries linked statically, I doubt this one, though
<tumbleweed> a simple starting point could be packages that B-D on libfribidi-dev but don't produce any binaries depending on libfribidi0
<tumbleweed> but that doesn't help with indirect B-Ds
<Laney> seems like an unnecessary change given we are post-FF
<tumbleweed> agreed
<AnAnt> ok, in quantal+1 then ?
<Laney> sure
<Laney> if the new upstream is worthwhile then you could still bring that in
<AnAnt> Laney: well, it is an  update to Unicode 6.1.0
<AnAnt> Laney: the previous version was for Unicode 5.1.0
<Laney> AnAnt: Sounds reasonable, if you want to get it in
<Laney> just take the Debian package and revert the dropping of the static lib
<Laney> then propose it for sponsorship
<AnAnt> Laney: static lib was dropped by upstream
<xnox> AnAnt: I don't get static libs, there are little reasons for anyone to use, and even less for a distro to ship.
<xnox> even in the initramfs we have shared libraries.
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Quantal: Archive open | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs | Small tasks: http://goo.gl/bSual
<effiejayx> hey dholbach,  I think I found the reason why the package would not build correct. changes in binary files, when doind bzr bd -- -S -sa. the -S stands for source only, are binaries allowed at all?
<xnox> effiejayx: depends on the package format
<RainCT> effiejayx: Hey. Dunno really what you're talking about, but -S is to generate (.diff.gz/.debian.tar.gz)+orig.tar.gz vs .deb, which is completely unrelated to having binary files in debian/ or in the diff
<xnox> effiejayx: in 3.0 (quilt) format you can specify included-binaries if you need to.
<xnox> effiejayx: that will allow "patching" binaries. the ones that you list.
<xnox> effiejayx: if you use 1.0 format than you cannot patch "binaries"
<cjwatson> that said: "changes in binary files" messages that you weren't expecting often actually mean that your clean target is broken.
<cjwatson> that's why these are errors that you have to go to some lengths to resolve, rather than dpkg-source silently sorting it out for you.
<cjwatson> because if it just silently sorted this out, we'd end up with lots of source packages that include binary junk that's part of the build process and should have been cleaned up.
<effiejayx> RainCT, it is quilt 3, but once i do bzr import-upstream I guess new images for the application raise the errorhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1195944/
<effiejayx> xnox, yes it is quilt 3, now if you check the warnings on new binaries, (mostly images) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1195944/
<RainCT> effiejayx: I'm not familiar with bzr-buildpackage, but I guess you may need to bump the version number in changelog or something
<effiejayx> before when I did it with debuild -S -sa it would not stat the same
<effiejayx> RainCT, I think I did that already, let me double check
<effiejayx> RainCT, yep it used to be 1.6.9 now it is 1.7.6~a1
<RainCT> effiejayx: Did you merge the new upstream changes after running import-upstream?
<RainCT> Anyway, I guess other people here will be able to better help you out
<xnox> effiejayx: clear your build-area/*.tar* and ../*.tar.*
<xnox> effiejayx: make sure the tarball you want to build against is the one you had imported into the packaging branch
<effiejayx> RainCT, thanks, I think I didn't
<effiejayx> xnox, ok
<xnox> effiejayx: looks like something somewhere doesn't match
<xnox> effiejayx: unpack the "expected" tarball and do $ diff -r -U 4 unpacked-tarball/ bzr-branch/
<xnox> to make sure bzr stored the "right" binaries.
<effiejayx> ls
<effiejayx> ok
<effiejayx> xnox, I think I did not merge the changes
<effiejayx> i did bzr import-upstream but there
<xnox> effiejayx: you want $ bzr merge-upstream
<xnox> import only imports the tarball and tree into a 1.1.1 dot revision
<effiejayx> xnox, that did it
<effiejayx> I was missing the merge-upstream bit.
<effiejayx> xnox, RainCT  thanks owe you a $self.precious_beverage
<effiejayx> xnox, now I get a checksum mismatch after doing bzr builddeb
<xnox> effiejayx: clean your ../build-area/* & ../*.tar.gz
<xnox> effiejayx: and you should have started with a clean branch ( the one that never saw import-upstream )
<xnox> as the pristine-tarball checksum got stored now.
<effiejayx> xnox, so i do not need to do import-upstream when doing a package update?
<xnox> effiejayx: no, just merge-upstream
<effiejayx> ok
<xnox> effiejayx: import-upstream was introduced after merge-upstream & pristine-tarball. Such that "old" branches could hook their history up with pristine-tarball deltas. In that case you do need import-upstream cause you really really do not want to merge.
<xnox> effiejayx: another case of import-upstream is when you base your packaging on $upstream-bzr or $upstream-bzr-import branch
<cjwatson> But basically if you don't know why you need import-upstream, you don't.
<effiejayx> ok
<xnox> cjwatson++
<effiejayx> thanks for the patience guys
<exodus> Thanks xnox and cjwatson
<exodus> That was useful for me too
<exodus> I'm learning about UDD
<Laney> glib2.0_2.33.12-4.dsc exists in .; copying to chroot
<Laney> E: E: Failed to copy './glib2.0_2.33.12.orig.tar.xz' to '/«CHROOT»/«BUILDDIR»': No such file or directory
<Laney> whatever is this
<Laney> oh
 * Laney failed
<radu_> hi everyone
<radu_> I have a question. I've submitted recently a patch to one of the Ubuntu packages, but the approver mentioned that the package does not build - that it needs a proper debian/patches patch
<radu_> he already fixed this, but I'd like to know what's the proper way to deal with this.
<radu_> Using bzr builddeb -- -S -us -uc, I get the error: dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes; dpkg-source: info: you can integrate the local changes with dpkg-source --commit
<radu_> and I can build it using : bzr builddeb -- -S -us -uc --source-option=--auto-commit without getting any errors
<micahg> right, but for a distro patch, it needs to go in debian/patches for a 3.0 (quilt) package
<radu_> um, ok, I kind of got that...but what does this mean? I just create a patch and put it in the debian/patches directory?
<micahg> yeah, bzr diff -p1 with your changes uncommitted should give you a proper patch
<tumbleweed> micahg: neat trick. I didn't know one could do --prefix 1 :)
<micahg> yeah, otherwise it would break as a debian/patches patch unless you're using manual patching logic or dpatch
<tumbleweed> I've always done --prefix old/:new/
<micahg> FWIW, I just discovered it myself :)
<tumbleweed> and it's even there in the help
<tumbleweed> there I was thinking it was an easter egg :P
<ScottK> You can also bzr diff -c [revno] for stuff that's been committed.
<micahg> right, but if someone's going for a merge proposal into the archive, having it committed isn't correct here
<radu_> hm, so what is the correct way if you are preparing a merge proposal?
<micahg> radu_: committing a debian/patches patch
<radu_> a, ok :)
<MohamedAlaa98> hello MOTUs :)
<MohamedAlaa98> anybody here :/
<daniel31415> yes
<MohamedAlaa98> hello daniel31415
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> I'm planing to join ubuntu motu
<daniel31415> i am only here because i did one bugfix in my whole life :P
<MohamedAlaa98> LOL
<MohamedAlaa98> I don't know from where I should start
<MohamedAlaa98> I've read the ubuntu packaging guide
<daniel31415> and - how is it?
<MohamedAlaa98> nice :)
<MohamedAlaa98> but Can you please give me simple operation I can do?
<daniel31415> i am a total noob here
<MohamedAlaa98> ohh like me :(
<Petaz> whats this channeol all about?
<MohamedAlaa98> About ubuntu MOTU
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<radu_> MohamedAlaa98: there are a number of tasks listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/BugFixingInitiative
<Petaz> whats a MOTU?
<micahg> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Petaz> great
<MohamedAlaa98> radu_: thanks
<MohamedAlaa98> radu_: is the bug fixing part of motu's work?
<MohamedAlaa98> *is bug fixing
<radu_> I don't know, I'm new around here myself.  I suppose only if it's related to packaging the software (build errors, etc). Most of the bug fixing is done upstream, i assume.
<MohamedAlaa98> :/ ok radu_ thank you :)
<micahg> not especially, MOTUs will integrate fixes from other places, but it's more about packaging fixes that specific bug fixes
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: from which point should I start to become a motu?
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: start fixing stuff?
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: yes
<MohamedAlaa98> anyway I'll search for simple bugs to fix it
<MohamedAlaa98> and Excuse me for my bad english :)
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<MohamedAlaa98> oh, thank you :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-11
<bobweaver> Hello there I just had something strange happen to me.  Any idea's ?
<bobweaver> !bug 1048908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048908 in dh-make (Ubuntu) "dh-make is not making GPL licenses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048908
<bobweaver> Like I run dh_make -c gpl3     and I am getting back gpl2  once and the next time I am getting back lgpl then bsd ect
<bobweaver> I am also not getting a rules file back Oo
<gnomefreak> anyone awake? i need to know if i need to keep python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat?
<gnomefreak> the aptdaemon is the part that bothers me
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach, geser.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<al-maisan> Good morning, I have a python package that contains a C extension module. What value should I use for "architecture" in debian/control?
<lifeless> any
<al-maisan> thanks lifeless !
<lifeless> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
 * al-maisan looks
<lifeless> (for future ref)
<al-maisan> I see, thanks again!
<alo21> Hi. I would like upgrade some packages listed here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=upgrade-software-version), I read some guides and watched some tutorials. Can someone says me how to start?
<tumbleweed> alo21: it's after feature freeze, so we shouldn't be doing that unless the new upstream version is a bugfix release
<tumbleweed> or more simply: fixes more bugs than it's likely to introduce
<alo21> tumbleweed: I would like practice for ubuntu 13.04, but I really do not know what do first
<tumbleweed> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-merging.html#merging-a-new-upstream-version http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/update.en.html
<alo21> tumbleweed: can I require a mentor?
<tumbleweed> it's easiest if you just ask for help here
<alo21> tumbleweed: ok. thanks for your help
<alo21> tumbleweed: your links are very useful
<alo21> tumbleweed: for example I would try to upgrade this package (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poedit/+bug/1048969). Where I can find the new version? In Debian Archives?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048969 in poedit (Ubuntu) "Upgrade request" [Undecided,New]
<alo21> tumbleweed: may be here (http://sourceforge.net/projects/poedit/)
<tumbleweed> alo21: ideally everything that is in Debian should be updated through Debian
<tumbleweed> so, if there's a new upstream release, we prefer to sync it from debian, once debian has it
<tumbleweed> of course, there are always exceptions. And we don't want to wait for anything important
<alo21> tumbleweed: In this case debian does not have the new version. Should I upload the package in Debian first and then in Ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> it has already been requested
<tumbleweed> debian bug 684924 [
<ubottu> Debian bug 684924 in poedit "poedit: Upstream version 1.5.2 available" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/684924
<alo21> tumbleweed: where?
<tumbleweed> see the link ubottu provided
<alo21> tumbleweed: so.. have I build the package for debian fitst?
<tumbleweed> quite honestly, I'd just wait for the debian maintainer to do it
<alo21> tumbleweed: is evereytime like this?
<tumbleweed> unless the new release has things we really want now
<tumbleweed> or it's a package that's not in Debian
<alo21> tumbleweed: if for example we are before the feature freeze, how should I act?
<tumbleweed> you'd do a merge proposal from your branch to the ubuntu package branch, and a sponsor would review it
<tumbleweed> !sponsorship
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<alo21> tumbleweed: is there some package without maintainer?
<alo21> packages*
<tumbleweed> every package in debian has a human maintainer. but many also have teams http://wiki.debian.org/Teams
<tumbleweed> in Ubuntu, there are no maintainers (well, for some core packages, there effectively are, but ...)
<alo21> ok thank you very much
<micahg> could I get a release perspective on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~jan-hrdina/ubuntu/quantal/xfce4-places-plugin/1.4.0-upstream-import/+merge/122267
<MohamedAlaa98> hello guys :)
<MohamedAlaa98> I've a problem in packaging
<MohamedAlaa98> every time I run buildeb I get this error:
<MohamedAlaa98> debuild: fatal error at line 1350:dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -i -I failed
<MohamedAlaa98> How can I fix this?
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: a pastebin of more of the error would help
<MohamedAlaa98> ok, give me a sec
<tumbleweed> micahg: that's more of a docs team question
<micahg> tumbleweed: specifically docs that are affected?
<tumbleweed> I can't tell how big the UI changes are from the diff
<micahg> well, do I ask in #ubuntu-docs or the UbuntuStudio and Xubuntu docs teams?
<tumbleweed> but the submitter should investigate enough to prepare a UIFFe or say that there are no changes
<tumbleweed> micahg: nafc. I stay away from UIFFes :)
<Laney> ask the people who will have their documentation affected, surely
<tumbleweed> they're the ones most likely to know what screenshots / documentation they have, for a start
<micahg> tumbleweed: I also wonder if '* Plugin is now compiled as a library/module' should require an FFe
<tumbleweed> micahg: in general, yes
<tumbleweed> or at least they should investigate it enough to say why not
<tumbleweed> a good outcome of the FFe process is the uploader actually looking at what's going on
<micahg> left another comment, thanks
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: sorry for disconnect, Do I missed something?
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: still waiting for a pastebin from tou
<micahg> *you
<MohamedAlaa98> I've typed it here :/
<MohamedAlaa98> np http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198927/
<MohamedAlaa98> Internet connection here is very bad :(
<MohamedAlaa98> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198927/
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: you have to rebase the patches before trying to build a source package
<MohamedAlaa98> which patches?
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: What do you mean with "rebase the patches"?
<micahg> quilt rebasing?
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: http://www.linux-support.com/cms/ubuntu-developers-raphael-hertzog-how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<micahg> or better yet: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<MohamedAlaa98> I didn't create any patches :/
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: the source package might have come with them
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: do you mean this artcle? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: no, the one I gave you a link to
<dupondje> pfft ppa builders are having a hard time again :(
<MohamedAlaa98> Where?
<MohamedAlaa98> ah, sorry
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<MohamedAlaa98> still reading
<jtaylor> ScottK: would you new python3-networkx if I sync it? ffe bug 1044656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044656 in python-networkx (Ubuntu) "FFe for python3 networkx 1.7-2" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044656
<micahg> is there an equivalent of reverse-depends for Debian?
<jtaylor> grep-dctrl probably
<jtaylor> reverse build depends: grep-dctrl -F Build-Depends -F Build-Depends-Indep package-name -s Package /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Sources
<micahg> jtaylor: thanks
<tumbleweed> micahg: reverse depends knows abuot Debian
<micahg> oh, even better
<micahg> rock on
<DonkeyHotei> bug 880364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880364 in sensors-applet (Ubuntu) "Can not install on oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880364
<DonkeyHotei> what gives, folks?
<DonkeyHotei> why remove it?
<tumbleweed> because it wasn't prorted to gtk3
<DonkeyHotei> yes it was
<DonkeyHotei> check debian
<tumbleweed> not at the time
<tumbleweed> we could re-introduce it, if it works again
<DonkeyHotei> no debian reports that it doesn't work
<micahg> yeah, andyou can request a backport to the appropriate releases
<DonkeyHotei> so i guess it works
<Laney> you could test it?
<DonkeyHotei> micahg: backport from what? it's simply GONE
<micahg> DonkeyHotei: once it's reintroduced
<micahg> Deleted in oneiric-release on 2011-09-14 (Reason: old gnome-panel 2 applet, unmaintained)
<DonkeyHotei> how do i request that it be reintroduced?
<micahg> Debian package seems to build fine on quantal, would need changes mentioned here (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sensors-applet/2.2.7-3ubuntu1) to be back to its old self
<DonkeyHotei> OK
<micahg> DonkeyHotei: requestsync -e (but you'll need to modify the text to say merge and prepare a diff on top of the Debian revision)
<micahg> then, once it's in, requestbackport to get it to the releases you want it on
<DonkeyHotei> micahg: "requestsync: Sync request mailed."
<tumbleweed> old-school :P
<micahg> wow, lots of open bugs too
<tumbleweed> aha, I see DonkeyHotei's FFe request
<bobweaver> Hello there I am dealing with something that would make a fsf dude go 100 % nuts. and I can not seem to fix it here is the bug
<bobweaver> !bug 1048908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048908 in dh-make (Ubuntu) "dh-make is not making GPL licenses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048908
<bobweaver> It is also not making rules file
<DonkeyHotei> tumbleweed: OK, now what?
<tumbleweed> DonkeyHotei: it says "Please merge and prepare a diff on top of the Debian version,"...
<tumbleweed> are you not intending to do that yourself?
<bobweaver> so I am stuck making all debian/*  by hand
<DonkeyHotei> i thought micahg was telling me to put that in the msg, my bad
<micahg> oops, poor punctuation on my part
 * tumbleweed guessed as much :)
<DonkeyHotei> it's not completely by hand, though. debian has one
<micahg> sorry about that
<bobweaver> I figure that this would be a hug Bug but No one has looked at it or confirmed it
<tumbleweed> it'll also need un-blacklisting, btw. It's in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<bobweaver> huge *
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: not that huge. Ubuntu developers don't use dh-make much :)
<bobweaver> also I am not getting back any control file
<bobweaver> tumbleweed,  what do you use ?
<tumbleweed> I know everything that needs to be in a control file. I just write it
<micahg> cjwatson: you TIL argyll last for the tiff transition, mind if I merge to fix some CVEs?
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: so, from the bug description, it's presumably just a missing / somewhere
<bobweaver> tumbleweed,  Yeah that is what I am doing is makeing each file by hand atm. But I figure that any one that wants to make a package from scratch.... this is not a good thing
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: figured out where?
<bobweaver> Yeah it is in the bug
<bdrung> bobweaver: i usually take a similar, up-to-date package and adjust that instead of starting at zero
<bobweaver> it is the licenicing has been changed to new folders
<bobweaver> but what if I am up-streamer
<bobweaver> by hand then it is
<bobweaver> this is where you can see that it is error'ing out at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199435/
<bobweaver> sorry about spelling
<bobweaver> so like I am making a package that is backgrounds for Unity on slideshows for all NFL (american football) teams  there is no package like that so there is no debian dir because I am making each team its own package 18 wallpapers per package
<bobweaver> well there are packages like that but not when I am making  and there are 32 NFL teams
<bobweaver> so it is like do one make script to transfer over ect ect
<bobweaver> but  dh_make use to do all that work for me
<bobweaver> and when transfering that is ok because I just need to change time stamps and what not but 32 teams is 32 packages and would be alot faster and easy with dh_make
<bobweaver> that is all thanks
<bobweaver> Looks like the line print "License          : $license";  << errors  and also  # Debian native packages default to GPL v3, but it can be overwritten << not true
<bobweaver> lloks like where ever license var is is the ticket to gold
<bobweaver> Like   our $rules_format = "dh7";    << no good any more there is not that file in the root dir
<bobweaver> either that or $DHLIB  is not working anymore causing it to not look in the right place ? IDK
<bobweaver> which looks right     our $DHLIB="/usr/share/debhelper/dh_make";
<bobweaver> maybe our $DHLIB="/usr/share/debhelper/dh_make/";     ?
<exodus> weird, last I used dh_make (which was a couple of days ago) it worked with no issues
<exodus> On quantal
<bobweaver> But I thought that dh7 was for auto tools
<tumbleweed> the problem is in the option parsing
<tumbleweed> if you use --copyright, it's fine
<tumbleweed> (or if you don't provide the option
<bobweaver> Ok I will try
<bobweaver> Thanks a ton !
<bobweaver> Confirmed works great with the  --copyright
<bobweaver> will put in bug notes thanks again
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: how abotu if I tell you that -C is clashing with -c?
<bobweaver> dh_make -C s --copyright -f *.tar.gz        ?
<bobweaver> like that ?
<bobweaver> rm -r debian/
<bobweaver> woops
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: do you want to fix the bug?
<bobweaver> sure if I can
<bobweaver> dh_make -C s --copyright -f *.tar.gz    << works great
<bobweaver> make single binary out the gate
<tumbleweed> so, the problem is that by default, perl's getopt is case-insensitive
<tumbleweed> you need to configure it to treat -C separately from -c
<tumbleweed> currently, it's putting your gpl3 in
<tumbleweed> packageclass
<bobweaver> looking
<bobweaver> Yes
<tumbleweed> this is a bug introduced in the ltest upload
<tumbleweed> *latest
<tumbleweed> it has also already been reported in debian bug 684258
<ubottu> Debian bug 684258 in dh-make "dh-make: -c LICENSE does not work as alias for --copyright LICENSE" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/684258
<bobweaver> cool !
<bobweaver> so turn off autoabbrev  ?
<tumbleweed> I'd say turn off ignore_case
<bobweaver> Oh How I can not wait for UDS and I get to talk to some of you face to face. That is going to be Awesome !
<bobweaver> <-- 1st year sponsor newbie
<tumbleweed> ah. I just booked flights today
<bregma> you know you have to go through the whole hazing ritual, right?
<bregma> don't worry, the paddles and robes are hardly the worst part
<tumbleweed> it's the work items that kill
<ajmitch> so true
<iulian> Heh.
<ajmitch> iulian: are you going this time?
<iulian> ajmitch: Nop.
<iulian> You?
<ajmitch> yeah
<bobweaver> I am down I have been to jail before and know the rules
<bobweaver> j/k
<bobweaver> it was prison
<bobweaver> lol
<iulian> ajmitch: Nice. If you get on a train to London, then I shall buy you a pint of lager. :)
<bobweaver> so I am seeing that on line 257 there is error
<iulian> ajmitch: Deal?
<bobweaver> sorry in /usr/bin/dh_make
<ajmitch> iulian: I'll be in heathrow, does that count? :)
<bobweaver> can I use == in perl ?
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: not for strings
<bobweaver> 	$main::license = "gpl3" if ($main::license eq "gpl");     too    	$main::license = "gpl3" if ($main::license == "gpl");
<tumbleweed> what's the error?
<iulian> ajmitch: Hmm. I live miles away from Heathrow...
<iulian> ajmitch: But doable I reckon.
<tumbleweed> eq is correct
<bobweaver> so I changed my command to  just gpl like   dh_make -c gpl -f *.tar.gz     and it works
<bobweaver> but  dh_make -c gpl3 -f *.tar.gz    is a no go
<bobweaver> not converting it I am going to try with lgpl3
<ajmitch> iulian: I've got 4 hours in heathrow on both sides of UDS, I'm sure I'll enjoy it...
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: after a how many hour flight?
 * ajmitch seems to be flying all the way round the world, going NZ->US->UK, then UK->HK->NZ
<iulian> tumbleweed: 2342? :)
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: about 25 hours each way :)
<tumbleweed> :)
<iulian> tumbleweed: I was close enough. :)
<ajmitch> aka pain
<bobweaver> ajmitch,  coming from Antarctica ?
<ajmitch> close
<ajmitch> antartica is closer to the UK than I am
<Laney> so's everything else
<tumbleweed> this one is close for me. only ~12h
<ajmitch> don't remind me
<cjwatson> micahg: argyll> not at all, go for it.  Thanks for asking
<cjwatson> bobweaver: also FYI dh7 isn't at all specific to autotools
<bobweaver> Thanks cjwatson
<bobweaver> any perl people see what I am doing wrong here ?
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199549/
<ScottK> jtaylor: Sure.
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: I think you are going down the wrong track. all we needed to do was set no_ignore_case
<bobweaver> Getopt::Long::Configure("no_ignore_case")    ?   sorry I am kinda new to perl
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: looks good (and needs a semicolon at the end)
<bobweaver> \o/
<bobweaver> Thanks a million tumbleweed
<bobweaver> I was calling it as a var and it kept erroring out on me. one I took that option away bingo set to go !
<bobweaver> so like
<bobweaver> $Getopt::Long::Configure ('no_ignore_case');   <-- no go
<bobweaver> Getopt::Long::Configure ('no_ignore_case');   <--  good to go
<bobweaver> testing more
<bobweaver> Oh yeah that is the ticket !
<bobweaver> so what i apt-cache dh-make        then fix the code then push back to ubuntu ?
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> apt-get source dh-make
<bobweaver> or should I go after debian first ?
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: please comment on the bug, explaining the solution (and/or send a patch)
<tumbleweed> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<bobweaver> Will do sis not know if I should patch or quilt or what thanks again
<bobweaver> or diff ect you are awesome tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> it's a native debian package, so there's no patch system
<tumbleweed> just change the source
<bobweaver> kah
<bobweaver> I should use dch -i   or dch -e sorry for all the question just want to make sure that my 1st real bug fix is a good one :)
<bobweaver> I would figure -i
<Laney> yes, as it says in that page you were just linked to ;-)
 * ajmitch still needs faster hamsters for his desktop at home
<Laney> 1 stick of ram and my PSU broke when I moved house recently
 * Laney now has 3G RAM
<ajmitch> that's a pain
 * ajmitch had his old desktop give up 
<Laney> i'll probably upgrade it soonish
<ajmitch> new one is a good improvement, but lp tests still take some time
<Laney> bit of a dinosaur now
<Laney> woah
<Laney> you're not doing the whole testsuite?
<ajmitch> sure I am, I want to see how long it takes :)
 * ajmitch ran the tests that were added
<Laney> yeah I just run the ones in the same area
<Laney> ec2 is for running all the rest
<ajmitch> my system at home isn't doing anything during the day, so it's cheaper to run it there
<Laney> i'm saying that you shouldn't bother at all
<Laney> the person who lands it for you will put it through ec2 anyway
<ajmitch> yes, but I've got time to kill before I can check it over & submit it for review
<Laney> riiiight
<ajmitch> so it's not like I'm waiting on it, just burning cycles
<bobweaver> ok I think I did it right   bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit; bzr push  lp:~josephjamesmills/ubuntu/quantal/dh-make/fixedbug-1048908    marked on bug as fixed and also added to changelog bug number
<bobweaver> Now what ?
<Laney> wait until a sponsor looks at it
<bobweaver> thanks Laney
<Laney> you also could/should forward it upstream
<bobweaver> I tryied that I think but there is no branch
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: your branch isn't based on lp:ubuntu/dh-make
<bobweaver> Ok so bzr branch lp:~ubuntnu/dh-make    then do all over again ?
<bobweaver> this is what I mean by no branch https://launchpad.net/dh-make   sorry if I am mistaken
<Laney> ah, you just created it from scratch
<Laney> every* source package has a branch bzr branch ubuntu:<packagename>
<Laney> then after you've made the change and pushed it, create a merge proposal
<ajmitch> 'bzr lp-propose' should help with that, iirc
<Laney> i believe so, but don't ask me how to use it
<Laney> bzr lp-propose <submit branch> probably
<ajmitch> that's what the help says
<bobweaver> oh woops thanks everyone
<tumbleweed> and yes, please do forward that patch to debian
<bobweaver> IDKH
<Laney> iddqd?
<Laney> idspispopd was always my favouriite
 * ajmitch gives Laney ammo
<bobweaver> var IDKH = I don't know how
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: submittodebian
<tumbleweed> (and then select the bug I pointed out earlier, rather than filing a new one)
 * Laney learns that that works with bzr
<tumbleweed> what, submittodebian?
<tumbleweed> hrm, it may not, if you haven't told your debuild to ignore .bzr directiories...
 * tumbleweed investigates
<tumbleweed> oh, know it knows about bzr
<tumbleweed> s/know/no/ (and bedtime for me, clearly)
<Laney> it does, very clever stuff
 * Laney checked the sauce
 * tumbleweed should know. I re-wrote a lot of it
<bobweaver> sweet all I think I did it right it is here now https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntu/quantal/dh-make/fixedbug-1048908/+merge/123850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123850 in mono (Ubuntu) "A List of issues with the Mono FileDialog from Windows.Forms" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tumbleweed> oh, shush ubottu
<bobweaver> Oo
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: you posted two branches: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/dh-make
<tumbleweed> that was the wrong one
<bobweaver> er sorry
<ajmitch> you probably want to get the bug number right in the changelog
<ajmitch> that way it can be closed automatically when the package is uploaded
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntu/quantal/dh-make/fixed-bug-1048908/+merge/123855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123855 in xmltv (Ubuntu) "libfile-slurp-perl needed for tv_validate_file" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bobweaver> stupid bot ajmitch  thanks I will look at changelog again
<tumbleweed> while you are there, the changelog entry could be a little more explanatory
<tumbleweed> it doesn't need to say what the line you added is, that's obvious. But rather mention something about making getopt case-sensitive, because -c and -C would clash
<zx2c4> would somebody in here please take over maintance of pass?
<bobweaver> tumbleweed,  Thanks will do what about like bzr lp-propose that is going to error out because I have a branch (the right one) allready proposed ?
<zx2c4> zx2c4.com/projects/password-store
<zx2c4> http://zx2c4.com/projects/password-store
<zx2c4> there's a debian/ directory in the git repo
<zx2c4> it works fine
<zx2c4> its super simple
<zx2c4> i just dont use ubuntu or have any infra to maintain it myself
<zx2c4> can someone from ubuntu proper take hold of this?
<zx2c4> angry buntu users are knocking down my doors asking
<Laney> you really want someone who uses it to maintain your stuff
<tumbleweed> bobweaver: no need to propose it again. Just push a new commit
<zx2c4> would really appreacative it
<zx2c4> i opened a launchpad bug but it hasnt even been classified
<zx2c4> i dont know any ubuntu devs
<bobweaver> thansk tumbleweed  you and the rest of the Motu crew are flippen awesome !
<zx2c4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1047122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047122 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pass: the standard unix password manager" [Wishlist,New]
<zx2c4> pleeeeze
<zx2c4> its super duper easy packaing
<zx2c4> all the works already been donde
<zx2c4> done
<tumbleweed> zx2c4: I suggest you mainatin it yourself, in Debian
<zx2c4> tumbleweed, i submitted a debian bug too. they didnt want to take it over
<zx2c4> or no one stepped up at least
<tumbleweed> Ubuntu packages that aren't in debian tend to die a lonely death from neglet, in Ubuntu
<zx2c4> well,
<zx2c4> i will be sending
<zx2c4> release announcements
<zx2c4> to the mainatiner
<zx2c4> to bump the version
<zx2c4> or whatever
<zx2c4> i dont know why debian/ubntu world is so hard
<zx2c4> its got mainters for fedora -- fc17, fc18(rawhide), and enterprise linux -- gentoo, arch, and even mac homebrew
<zx2c4> but the ubuntu/debian process is blah
<zx2c4> i just dont know how to navigate the landscape here
<tumbleweed> zx2c4: we can try and help you navigate it, but it doesn't help if you complain about it
<zx2c4> sorry -- i dont mean to complain about it -- i just mean to say "this is really difficult for me in comparison to the others"
<tumbleweed> you want a maintainer who cares about your package
<tumbleweed> that probably means you, if nobody else has stepped up to do it, yet
<zx2c4> well the problem is that im a gentoo guy
<zx2c4> but my users really want a native ubuntu package
<ajmitch> of all your angry ubuntu users, are none willing to maintain the package?
<zx2c4> yea i dont think any of them are competant maintainers
<zx2c4> i can send out anohter email to the ML
<Laney> who made the debian/ directory?
<tumbleweed> one gets competant from practice
<zx2c4> Laney, i made it
<bobweaver> Ok So I was able to do as you all told me and thanks again. now I commited and pushed to the (good on lol) branch now should I run bzr lp-propose again ?  Thanks again
<zx2c4> tumbleweed, sure. but since i know not much about ubuntu, i cant really pursuade these users with those kinds of arugments
<zx2c4> Laney, is it horrendous? i didnt really know what iw as doing.
<tumbleweed> I think what Laney was getting at was that the person who packaged it probably has the skills to maintain it
<Laney> I didn't look at it, but I was going to sugges
<Laney> yes
<bobweaver> what is the programming language that it is in zx2c4
<zx2c4> bobweaver, pass is written in bash... its really simple, but works pretty well
<zx2c4> tumbleweed, i dont have the infra to maintain it. i dont have an ubuntu box.
<bobweaver> no gui ?
<zx2c4> bobweaver, http://zx2c4.com/projects/password-store <-- check it out, read about it
<zx2c4> it's a command line password manager, done the right way
<bobweaver> Ok I will zx2c4  let me check out the site on WOT real quick ....
<zx2c4> bobweaver, cool! : )
<dupondje> pfft, i'm trying to build a bzr branch, but it doesn't seem to easy :(
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  so you must be Jason then I take it
 * zx2c4 extends hand
<zx2c4> pleased to meet you bobweaver
<zx2c4> you must be bob
<dupondje> lp:freerdp is the upstream code, lp:~freerdp-team/freerdp/freerdp-debian is the debian/ folder. Any idea's how to get started? bzr-builddep seems to mess me up :(
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  I see that you havs some deb packages allready
<bobweaver> did you build these ?
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  and what type of licence are you thinking that you are going to use ?
<zx2c4> bobweaver, the project is GPLv2+. I made these deb packages, but i dont really know what im doing, and im not the kind of person that should be maintaining it. but there's a debian/ directory in the git repo with all the control files
<zx2c4> bobweaver,  http://git.zx2c4.com/password-store/tree/debian
<zx2c4> (the project has a purdy man page: http://git.zx2c4.com/password-store/about/ )
<bobweaver> Cool zx2c4  Now do you have a page on launchpad ?
<bobweaver> for the projrct ^^
<zx2c4> bobweaver, there's a bug on launchpad here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1047122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047122 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pass: the standard unix password manager" [Wishlist,New]
<bobweaver> project *
<zx2c4> but the project is hosted on all zx2c4 infrastructure -- i do all my dev on my own infra
<zx2c4> (but if you want to add a launchpad project for the actual packaging of it, power to ya)
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  I was more along the lines of that yes getting you to set up a project and trunk page and then to a ppa
<bobweaver> the if good to mainline
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  I have only been packaging for about 6 months just to let you know
<zx2c4> bobweaver, i dont want to move the entire pass project over to launchpad. but could you set up something just for the packaging?
<zx2c4> 6 months is okay -- the packaging control file is already written for you, and things are pretty simple, and you'll get some good practice with the proj
<zx2c4> currently allt hats neccessary is a version bump every few weeks or so when i release a new version
<bobweaver> well I would like you to push the code to launchpad and sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct if you have not
<bobweaver> but after that sure I would help you or at least look at the code and security of it
<bobweaver> hand off to other people here
<zx2c4> bobweaver, push which code?
<bobweaver> Whatever is inside this http://zx2c4.com/projects/password-store/dist/pass_1.2-1_all.deb   everything but the debian folder
<zx2c4> bobweaver, im not interested in using ubuntu as a development platform or developing on launchpad
<zx2c4> the code that ubuntu can take ownership over is the debian/ folder
<zx2c4> but the application code will certainly not be moving to or mirrored on launchpad
<bobweaver> let me look at the code
<bobweaver> brb
<zx2c4> tumbleweed, could you knock some sense into this situation? im totally confused right now
<zx2c4> tumbleweed, why's bobweaver talking about putting my project on launchpad and making me sign legal documents and turning rights over and things? i was just talking about packaging for ubuntu
<bobweaver> That is not what I am saying
<zx2c4> oh
<zx2c4> im really confused
<bobweaver> wht I am saying is I would like to know is you signed the Ubuntu Code of conduct
<bobweaver> the part about launch pad is this Ubuntu HOsts all its code on launchpad
<bobweaver> and so do I
<zx2c4> ubuntu hosts code for debian control files on launchpad, but surely they dont host mirrors of all development repositoires on launchpad; thats absurd
<zx2c4> bobweaver, it's not my intention to become a developer or to write code for anything inside the ubuntu project or launchpad -- im just hoping to have my indepdnet project packaged for ubuntu
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  can you tell me more about the base64 encoder that are in there ?
<zx2c4> bobweaver, "Ubuntu HOsts all its code on launchpad and so do i" <--- what code are you referring to?
<zx2c4> uhh               info coreutils 'base64 invocation'
<zx2c4> bobweaver, "Ubuntu HOsts all its code on launchpad and so do i" <--- what code are you referring to?
<zx2c4> ??
<zx2c4> bobweaver, ??!
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  No I do not want to work with you but I am sure that others wil
<zx2c4> bobweaver, good. the things that you're proposing are totally ludicris and dont make any sense at all
<bobweaver> Thanks you
<bobweaver> Thank *
<Laney> uh
<zx2c4> if you could explain in more clarity what you're talking about, that would be appreciated, but right now i am so totally confused, and it seems like the things you're proposing involve moving my entire project over to launchpad
<Laney> yeah, there's no need to move anything anywhere (otherwise all code in Ubuntu would have to be hosted on Launchpad, which clearly is not the case)
<zx2c4> Laney, right...
<zx2c4> Laney, can you read the above and tell me what just happened
<Laney> some confusion. don't worry about it
<Laney> What you're after is someone who wants to put the time in to maintain your stuff in Debian/Ubuntu
<zx2c4> Laney, okay. *sigh* i wonder what happened
<zx2c4> Laney, well, i guess, but there's not realyl so much time to put in -- its just like -- incrementing a version number every once in a while... the build system isnt going to become more complicated
<Laney> you don't want any random developer, it needs to be someone who is interested in your project, probably as a user
<Laney> otherwise this person loses interest and then everyone gets annoyed
<zx2c4> i dunno if it really matters though -- i seriously doubt that there will be build changes -- just a version bump every once in a while
<zx2c4> basically
<zx2c4> i want a situation
<zx2c4> where my users can type
<zx2c4> apt-get install pass
<zx2c4> and have it work
<zx2c4> with nothing else neccessary
<Laney> There's bug handling and making sure to be on top of updates, reviewing of the intial packaging ...
<Laney> I think you should ask your users if anyone is willing to take this on, and direct them here
<zx2c4> Laney, this might be a dumb question, but how could a mere user maintain a package? you dont just give repository credentials to any random user...
<Laney> we have sponsorship procedures for that
<zx2c4> aa okay
<zx2c4> with fedora, two redhat employees mantain it
<zx2c4> (one does fedora, the other does redhat enterprise linux)
<zx2c4> so they have direct commit access
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  this is what I was trying to explain but I was reading your code at the same time. http://imagebin.org/228083
<zx2c4> O_o
<zx2c4> Laney, O_o?
<zx2c4> is this ... normal?
<zx2c4> i have no idea what im looking at
<Laney> never mind
<bobweaver> zx2c4,  you can also see different read about that image here http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/introduction-to-ubuntu-development.html
<Laney> I'm going to bed ;-)
<bobweaver> night Laney
<zx2c4> Laney, nooo :-(
<zx2c4> Laney, i followed your suggestion and posted this http://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/password-store-zx2c4.com/2012-September/000012.html
<Laney> zx2c4: I've told you all I can
<Laney> great, hopefully you get someone!
<Laney> seeya
<bobweaver> I dont know about all of you but he kept asking me the same question over and over again and I could not even read his code because of this. If he is like that with me when I just meet him. I can only think about the awesome future. I hope to see some of you all at UDS and to learn as much as I can. Thanks for helping with the Bug I am going back to the football  backgrounds.
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-12
<ivoks> /win 21
<dholbach> good morning
<_ruben> aww .. packages.ubuntu.com dead?
<_ruben> uhh .. the diff.gz for nagios3 is like twice the size of the orig.tgz
<_ruben> appears to be a bunch of autogenerated files in it
<alo21> can some tell me when I can upgrade a pakage (after feature freeze)?
<tumbleweed> if you are waiting until the freeze is over, that's: when we've released
<alo21> tumbleweed: for example this package (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lives/+bug/1042627) is in building,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1042627 in lives (Ubuntu) "[new-upstream]LiVES 1.6.3" [Wishlist,In progress]
<alo21> tumbleweed: why?
<tumbleweed> alo21: sorry, I can't understand what you are asking
<alo21> tumbleweed: the package above is 'In Progress'. I did not understand why
<tumbleweed> presumably because quadrispro is updating it
<tumbleweed> the feature freeze isn't an absolute ban on new versions
<tumbleweed> we just want to avoid anything risky
<tumbleweed> so, the rule of thumb is to look for bug fixes and avoid new features
<alo21> tumbleweed: is that an exception?
<tumbleweed> it looks like it has some new features, so updating it should involve filing for an FFe. Iit's a leaf package, and not on any images, so it'd almost certainly be approved
<alo21> tumbleweed: what do you mena with 'leaf package'? Why it will not on any images?
<alo21> mean*
<tumbleweed> nothing depends on it
<tumbleweed> it's not on any images, because none of the ubuntu flavours want it and have space for it
<alo21> tumbleweed: so... Could I, hypothetically, upgrade other package now, to include in Ubuntu 12.10?
<Laney> we're focusing on fixing bugs
<Laney> so if they further that aim, ye
<Laney> s
<alo21> Laney: usaully all package upgrade includes new features too
<alo21> usually*
<Laney> not always, and sometimes it is worth it
<xnox> alo21: we distinguish "new features" from "bug fixes"
<xnox> alo21: but there is line where one blends into another
<alo21> it is good idea to ask if a package will be accepted, before upgrade it
<alo21> ?
<tumbleweed> it's required
<tumbleweed> right now, we're trying to make the release better, not worse. And we don't mind missing new versions of things, if we can improve the release as a whole
<alo21> tumbleweed: where have I to ask? here?
<tumbleweed> !ffe | alo21
<ubottu> alo21: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<Laney> alo21: If you're looking for a list of things to work on, 'upgrade-software-version' might not be the best at this point (due to the freeze).
<alo21> Laney: whre should I ook now?
<Laney> You could investigate packages listed here http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/universe.html#outdatedinB and on the following table ("and Quantal has local changes") for bug fixes in Debian that we might want in Ubuntu
<alo21> Laney: are they all bug fix upgrade?
<Laney> not necessarily, you get to investigate and make judgement calls
<Laney> which is part of the fun :-)
<alo21> Laney: we import package from unstable debian. Right?
<Laney> by default, yes, but we can take from testing too. Those lists point you at testing, which is likely to be a good idea, because it is currently frozen too.
<alo21> ok... thanks averybody
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: Hello, I've done the buildeb work :) thank you for this article :)
<MohamedAlaa98> *that
<micahg> MohamedAlaa98: you're welcome
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: but now I have a problem with pbuilder
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: Unmet dependencies Error
<micahg> pastebin please
<MohamedAlaa98> ok :) give me a minute :)
<MohamedAlaa98_> sorry the connection was lost
<MohamedAlaa98_> Did I lose something?
<ogra_> MohamedAlaa98_, your connection
<MohamedAlaa98_> ogra_: yes
<exodus> haha
<MohamedAlaa98_> ogra_: I mean when I was away :)
<MohamedAlaa98_> micahg: hah? any news?
<Laney> your pastebin didn't come through.
<MohamedAlaa98_> oops
<MohamedAlaa98_> np :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200517/
<MohamedAlaa98_> sorry internet connection is bad here :)
<MohamedAlaa98_> oops :)
<MohamedAlaa98_> np :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200517/
<MohamedAlaa98_> micahg: sorry for late :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1200517/
<micahg> mohamedAlaa98: what release are you building for?
<MohamedAlaa98_> precise
<MohamedAlaa98_> micahg: prcise
<MohamedAlaa98_> *precise
<micahg> mohamedAlaa98: you're probably missing the pbuilder update step
<micahg> oh, no, you need to enable universe
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: in the pbuilder base?
<micahg> yeah
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: how can I enable it?
<micahg> someone else will have to help you with that
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Universe_support ?
 * Laney hasn't done this for a long time
<MohamedAlaa98> micahg: however, thank you for you support :)
<Laney> even back in the day I was a pbuilder-dist user
<MohamedAlaa98> Laney: cool
<MohamedAlaa98> Laney: Thank you, trying that :)
<exodus> Laney, have motu's stopped using pbuilder for another something else?
<Laney> people use whatever they want to use
<exodus> Obviously, but I mean, you said back in the day, what do you use now?
<Laney> sbuild
<MohamedAlaa98> Laney: I think this information should be in the packaging guide
<Laney> the packaging guide tells you to use pbuilder-dist, which gets this right.
<Laney> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html#set-up-pbuilder
<exodus> Laney, Do you know any good documentaion on sbuild that I can take a look at other than http://wiki.debian.org/sbuild that you can recommend me?
<Laney> that looks alright, but there is a helpful script called mk-sbuild in the ubuntu-dev-tools package that will create the initial environment for you
<Laney> e.g. mk-sbuild quantal
<Laney> back later
<exodus> Laney, thanks. I'll have a look at that.
<MohamedAlaa98> Laney: you are awesome! :) That article really helped me :) Thanks :)
<smartboyhw> Excuse me what are the best channels on asking about fixing bugs?
<exodus> smartboyhw, fixing bugs, my guess is here. Reporting them: #ubuntu-bugs
<smartboyhw> OK thanks
<smartboyhw> I need to use it to write a Ubuntu Accomplishments test
<exodus> smartboyhw, of course, we're talking in the Ubuntu context.
<smartboyhw> -test
<smartboyhw> exodus: yes
<alo21> hi. I found a package which can be upgraded (http://changelog.debian.net/ding). It could be?
<jtaylor> alo21: that does not look like we need it for quantal
<jtaylor> just modernizing the packaging, no bugfixes
<jtaylor> at this point in the cycle we avoid these types of changes
<micahg> alo21: once a new version gets in the next release, you can always request a backport as well
<alo21> jtaylor: This (http://changelog.debian.net/arora)? Is it too generic?
<jtaylor> alo21: depends what changed in the upstream version
<jtaylor> if bugfix only it might be ok
<jtaylor> if you want to look for stuff that can be synced look for stuff that went into debian wheezy after the 10. Aug
<jtaylor> those got unblocks from the debian release team and are thus almost always appropriate to sync
<jtaylor> if quantal is not too far behind
<alo21> jtaylor: is (http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/universe.html#outdatedandlocalinB) --> Outdated in Quantal the right place?
<Laney> perhaps look at packages where the upstream version (before the last "-") is the same in Debian and Ubuntu
<Laney> there might be packaging fixes we want there
 * micahg thinks it's early enough to file FFes for anything that includes dropping dpatch :)
<micahg> *almost
<micahg> *almost anything
<Laney> why?
<micahg> dpatch is a pain and should die
<Laney> I don't see how it's particularly pressing now
<xnox> micahg: unless it makes dpatch fall out of main, I don't think it's a good enough reason to be in a FFe at all
<micahg> pressing? no, if we can get it with minimal work and it's reasonable, why not?
<xnox> micahg: what were your reasons for dropping sqlite?
<micahg> no, not in and of itself, but it's bonus points
<Laney> I wouldn't consider it a convincing argument for a freeze exception
<xnox> micahg: e.g. is sqlite language bindings acceptable or do you want sqlite2 die a silent death ASAP
<micahg> xnox: upstream dead for 5+ years, no security support
<xnox> micahg: I see.
<xnox> micahg: I have a response from Debian GPE maitnainers and GPE upstream
 * micahg needs to ping the Debian maintainer again, it really shouldn't be part of wheezy
<micahg> but alas, it's probably too late
<xnox> micahg: when was our next motu meeting or did I miss it?
 * xnox should add it to the calendar
<micahg> xnox: next week
<micahg> xnox: what's the response?
<xnox> micahg: GPE upstream is alive, but development is on life support, Debian maintainer will not recommend implementing sqlite2 -> 3 to the upstream, I don't see how it is useful.
<xnox> micahg: GPE is actually a desktop environment which requries a kernel & X - but can run something what looks like a smart phone from the 1999
<xnox> micahg: with popcon 0
<micahg> xnox: what will the GPE maintainers do when sqlite2 is yanked from Debian?
<xnox> micahg: http://gpe.linuxtogo.org/gallery/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=historybook&id=gpe_conf_applets
<xnox> micahg: well, that didn't happen yet, so who knows.
<xnox> micahg: I suspect it can/could be yanked from stable/testing. But I don't see it being yanked from unstable.
<alo21> jtaylor: I found here the email request (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=634817), but I cannot see any previous changelog
<ubottu> Debian bug 634817 in arora "arora has new upstream release 0.11 please upgrade to 0.11 from 0.10.2 now" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<xnox> micahg: my concern with sqlite is that sqlite3 cannot read sqlite database for at least conversion purposes to sqlite3 database
<xnox> unless I am mistaken.
<micahg> alo21: we have 0.11 in quantal
<micahg> xnox: yeah, it's a problem AIUI
<xnox> micahg: so for example I am ok with keeping it, but dropping the shared library.
<micahg> xnox: isn't the shared library what uses it?
<micahg> *reads it
<alo21> micahg: there is 0.11.0-1 in debian
<xnox> micahg: why cannot sqlite converter be statically linked after share lib is dropped?
<micahg> alo21: we usually don't sync those types of updates at this point unless there are packaging changes we want
<alo21> micahg: ok
<micahg> xnox: hrm, statically linked sounds worse
<alo21> jtaylor: I think this (http://changelog.debian.net/blam) is the righ package. Isn't it?
<jtaylor> alo21: blam is not required either there is no real diff to ubuntu
<jtaylor> alo21: check these packages: http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/universe.html#outdatedinB
<alo21> jtaylor: what's the differnce?
<jtaylor> ?
<alo21> jtaylor: got it. thanks
<alo21> jtaylor: this (http://changelog.debian.net/circos) is a debian renovation only, but it touches dipendency. What about this package?
<jtaylor> alo21: that one looks syncworthy
<alo21> jtaylor: cool. Where have I to sync?
<jtaylor> requestsync <package>
<c_korn> hello. how can I tell debuild to only build arch dependent packages?
<jtaylor> c_korn: -A should do it
<jtaylor> if not fakeroot debian/rules binary-indep
<alo21> jtaylor: I suppose to send an email which has as subject: requestsync <package>. Right? If yes, which contact?
<jtaylor> alo21: no use the commandline tool requestsync
<jtaylor> it will do prettymuch everything for oyu
<alo21> jtaylor: wow. So 1) build the package, 2) requestsync <package>. Right?
<jtaylor> yes
<alo21> jtaylor: are you running 12.10 on your machine (not pbuilder only)?
<c_korn> jtaylor: I only want the dependent packages
<c_korn> I think fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch is what I want. thanks
<ESphynx> hey guys... so the whole Wheezy freeze thing going on in Debian is likely going to make Ecere miss Quantal, is it :|
<jtaylor> ESphynx: is ecere in experimental/sid?
<ESphynx> jtaylor: it's sitting in http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<ESphynx> and new packages don't get processed while Wheezy freeze is going on :|
<jtaylor> really?
<jtaylor> that seems harsh
<jtaylor> thats at least 6 month of no new packages?
<ESphynx> " Typically there is not much NEW processing during a freeze."
<Laney> ask for it
<TheLordOfTime> i think its a sort-of freeze in sid...
<ESphynx> is what I've been told in #debian-mentors ::P
<TheLordOfTime> certain things get processed and others don't
<jtaylor> I'm sure they are working just not as fast as usual
<tumbleweed> there is NEW processing during the freeze
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<tumbleweed> it's just lower priority
<jtaylor> else you have gigantic queue when it unfreezes and lots of people complaining
<ESphynx> right.
<ESphynx> well that's why I was just asking if there was any NEW processing happening or not :P or if I should just stop monitoring it ;)
 * tumbleweed thinks he owes some meeting minutes
<Laney> that fun job
<ajmitch> did I miss a meeting? darn
<xnox> what meeting?
<tumbleweed> sent
<ajmitch> that's what I'm asking about ;)
<ajmitch> usually a motu meeting around this time
<tumbleweed> no, it's tomorrow
<tumbleweed> err 8 days time
<ajmitch> oh right
 * ajmitch was awake at 4AM, too
<tumbleweed> hehe. I reported a LP timeout, and it was fixed by deleting the page (bug 905792)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905792 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on /+daily-builds" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905792
<Laney> that's one way to earn LoC credit
<tumbleweed> :)
 * xnox ponders if I should be earning LoC credit
<xnox> sounds better than askubuntu rep or karma
<tumbleweed> xnox: get to the top of ubuntu-activity
<Laney> you could sell it
<Laney> £1 per line?
<xnox> tumbleweed: nah... don't care about that. I'd rather close oldest merges or smallest bug number
<xnox> I did manage to get a few small onces 1YYXXX
<xnox> I do want lp.net personal bug pages to have paging the same way as other pages.
<xnox> due to timeouts
<xnox> but I have lower hanging fruit before I get to that
<xnox> if ubiquity counts as low hanging
<DktrKranz> ESphynx: NEW queue is (almost) independent from the freeze. Only packages introducing new transitions are held, the other ones are considered best-efforts, as focus is targeted on the release.
<ajmitch> Laney: do you know of a bug # for backports pre-release?
<Laney> not sure
<Laney> ask broder or ScottK
<broder> i'm not sure i ever opened one
<ajmitch> ok, I looked but couldn't find one, I should probably attach one to a branch
<ajmitch> yeah I know it's well after feature freeze :)
<ajmitch> broder: you may be able to confirm, the backports pocket is created when you want to open it, rather than when the release is opened?
<broder> i think all the pockets are created at the same time
<broder> but i'm not sure
<Laney> yeah
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> it's just hard to open backprots only at feature freeze then when there's no corresponding series status
<Laney> doesn't it go to unapproved anyway?
<ajmitch> that's policy that I want to clarify before proposing a merge :)
<Laney> tests ...
<ajmitch> you assume that there are sufficient existing tests around backports & upload policy
<Laney> no, but I assume that there could be :-)
<ajmitch> the only backport test in lib/lp/archiveuploader/tests/test_uploadpolicy.py is one I just added :)
 * ajmitch is likely looking in the wrong place, of course
<ajmitch> since launchpad is a bit of a maze
<Laney> ask the lads
<ajmitch> oh I nag some LP people often enough
<ajmitch> I'll just end up writing a test to find out current behaviour
<ajmitch> but if you say that backports should be unapproved by default, I'll run with that :)
<Laney> it works like that, yes
<Laney> you should check that it continues to work like that pre-release
<Laney> at least by looking at the code that does this and convincing yourself
<ajmitch> yeah, I will do of course :)
 * ajmitch had changed the autoApprove, this is why I'm asking before proposing a branch
<ScottK> I agree that backports should remain unapproved by default.
<Laney> so the code doesn't need to know what feature freeze is, it's just a matter of policy
<ajmitch> ok, changed code & tests, it doesn't autoapprove before or after release
<Laney> grand
<ajmitch> being able to run tests just with backport in the name is useful
<ajmitch> so much paperwork for what's such a trivial change :)
<xnox> ajmitch: 18 000 packages.... if all changed simultaneously nothing would ever work.
<ajmitch> xnox: sorry?
<xnox> ajmitch: you talk about paperwork & trivial changes =)
<xnox> ajmitch: there is paperwork for a reason.
<ajmitch> talking about changes to LP
 * xnox lost context sorry
<ajmitch> and I know it's there for a reason, doesn't mean I can't grumble & moan
<xnox> =))))
<ajmitch> isn't that what developers are meant to do?
<xnox> i think developers are meant to meditate while watching upward scrolling text a lot and make *sigh* noise while doing so
<ajmitch> or mock sword fights in the hallway while waiting
<TML> Is there some central location that explains why a package that existed in version x.y was dropped in x.(y+6)? I used to have libpam-dotfile, it still exists in Debian, but it's missing from Ubuntu since natty. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-dotfile/+bugs - 0 bugs; http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=libpam-dotfile - 0 bugs
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam-dotfile/+publishinghistory
<ajmitch> expand the row that says it's deleted
<TML> ajmitch: Awesome - thanks
<ajmitch> it's been deleted from debian as well, but is still in the stable release there
<TML> And in sid, for whatever reason
<TML> But seeing that it's just an orphaned package, I'm comfortable moving ahead compiling it from source for my machines. Just didn't want to continue using it if there was a strong reason not to.
<ajmitch> it was removed from sid in 2011
<TML> Thank you for the pointer
<xnox> micahg: <CIA-11> GPE: philippe * r10115 /trunk/base/libtododb/ (old-db.c configure.ac ChangeLog Makefile.am todo-db.c): Change to sqlit
<xnox> 3
<xnox> missing at the end
<xnox> micahg: http://cia.vc/stats/project/GPE
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-13
<highvoltage> I don't usually post links like this to #ubuntu-motu, but I'm sure every single one of you will enjoy this. http://www.pointerpointer.com/
<ESphynx> DktrKranz: ah ok thanks for clarifying :) that's reassuring :)
<dholbach> good morning
<alo21> hi. Could this package synced (http://changelog.debian.net/shishi)?
<alo21> http://changelog.debian.net/shishi
<geser> alo21: why? from the changelog it looks like only a FTBFS was fixed on architectures not supported in Ubuntu
<alo21> geser: what type of arch is?
<geser> according to the mentioned bug it's 64-bit big endian (s390x, ppc64, sparc64)
<alo21> geser: ok... this one (http://changelog.debian.net/python-melangeclient)?
<geser> that's looks like something we might want
<alo21> geser: I am looking around LP, and it seems there is no bug about this sync. Have I open one?
<dholbach> I'll start a hangout on air about ubuntu development in a bit - any developer who wants to be part of the hangout on air?
 * ajmitch will just watch quietly :)
<alo21> hggdh: can you help me for a while?
 * nigelb doesn't think hggdh would be awake.
<alo21> sorry... I I made a mistake
<alo21> nigelb: could you?
<nigelb> What do you need? If I can't someone else can, for sure.
<alo21> I found a package wich can be sybced from Debian... now have I open a bug on LP?
<xnox> alo21: i thought there was a command-line tool to request syncs.... look that the sync documentation on the wiki
<Laney> requestsync
<xnox> Laney, you make it too easy.
<alo21> Laney: xnox does requestsync open a bug on LP?
<xnox> alo21: yes
<alo21> xnox: cool.. I thik this is the right link : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Laney> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Laney> yeah
<alo21> Laney: I have a doubt about the .orig archive. I would like to sync python-melangeclient
<alo21> Laney: is this (http://packages.debian.org/source/unstable/python-melangeclient) the right link to download the .orig archive?
<Laney> yes, but you can use pull-debian-source <packagename> to get it too
<Laney> (there is pull-lp-source for ubuntu also)
<alo21> thanks
<alo21> I have a source within debian folder too... I apllied a patch and now I should create .org.tar.gz archive. Have I use dh_make --createorig?
<Adri2000> Starting September 14, ending September 19, 23:59 PST: declaration of
<Adri2000> candidates. Remember that candidates must be an ATC (and a Foundation
<Adri2000> that's a paste fail
<Adri2000> sorry about that :)
<tumbleweed> alo21: you shouldn't need to be recreating orig tarballs
<tumbleweed> alo21: what patch system does this package use?
<alo21> tumbleweed: quilt
<tumbleweed> right, so your patches will live in debian/patches
<alo21> yes
<alo21> tumbleweed: I have the source whit debian folder inside...
<alo21> tumbleweed: now I should run debuild -S -sa
<alo21> tumbleweed: but it asks me about .orig arichive
<tumbleweed> alo21: what are you doing? packaging something new?
<alo21> tumbleweed: upgrade
<alo21> tumbleweed: must .orig archive be the same?
<tumbleweed> you take the tarball the upstream provides, and name it ../PACKAGE_VERSION.orig.tar.COMPRESSION
<tumbleweed> also, I thought Laney found you more useful things to look at, right now, than upgrading packages?
<alo21> tumbleweed: sorry.. I did not understand
<tumbleweed> what bit do you not understand?
<alo21> tumbleweed: what did Laney find for me?
<tumbleweed> weren't you looking at things to sync from Debian?
<alo21> tumbleweed: yes... and I founnd it. Now I am creating the package, then test it and last requestsync
<tumbleweed> why don't you just get teh package from Debian?
<tumbleweed> you shouldn't need to bo doing any of this by hand
<alo21> tumbleweed: in fact I downloaded the package from LP 'pull-lp-source <package>'
<tumbleweed> why don't you just pull-debian-source package?
<tumbleweed> rather than taking the Ubuntu one, and trying to change it to match the Debian changes
<alo21> tumbleweed: If I download the source from debian, is the patch apllied?
<tumbleweed> what patch?
<alo21> tumbleweed: patch inside deina/patch
<alo21> patches*
<tumbleweed> yes, they'll all be applied
<tumbleweed> well, all the ones configured to be applied in debian/patches/series
<alo21> thanks
<dupondje> Someone good with GTK/GDK here? Got some threading question
<tsimpson> dupondje: there is #gtk+ on irc.gnome.org
<dupondje> tsimpson: i'm there, but quite silent it seems :p
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-14
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<micahg> umm...did the backporters lose their bugmail?
<micahg> ScottK: can I ask you to make sure we have bug subscriptions for ubuntu-backporters AKA the backports ML to all the backports projects, or make me an admin and I'll take care of it
<Laney> what changed?
<micahg> implicit subscriptions disappeared
<Laney> silently?
<micahg> I guess so
 * micahg can't seem to find a press release
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~stevenk/launchpad/no-implicit-maintainer-sub/+merge/116991
<Laney> that
<ScottK> micahg: Go for it.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks
<micahg> ok, backports subscriptions fixed
<jtaylor> why does grub2 need a larger core.img?
<jtaylor> doesn't fit anymore on my machine ._.
<jtaylor> cjwatson: ^
<jtaylor> oh my version is outdated
<chris|> is there someone around I could persuade to mentor bug #1047837 ? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047837 in zabbix (Ubuntu) "Upstart support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047837
<TheLordOfTime> chris|:  i'd just have patience, the sponsors team is always busy
<TheLordOfTime> 6 days is kind of fast to finalize a "sponsored" upload.
<chris|> TheLordOfTime, patience was never my strong suite when it comes to getting my patches applied
<TheLordOfTime> same here, dude.
<TheLordOfTime> i do fixing and SRUs for the nginx package :P
<TheLordOfTime> the sponsors team takes, oh, about a week or more to get to packages, they have HUGE queues
<micahg> depends on what teh request is :)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  see their bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047837 in zabbix (Ubuntu) "Upstart support" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  that'd be a wishlist bug right?
<TheLordOfTime> (debian's got Won'tFix)
<chris|> to be honest, I hoped to get the patch in through debian but they decided (again) that upstart related patches are not very supportworthy
<micahg> yeah, wishlist (upstart handles sysvinit scripts fine
<TheLordOfTime> they still use SysV init
<TheLordOfTime> bug wishlisted
<TheLordOfTime> ... although it didnt take the Traiged / Wishlist
<TheLordOfTime> just the importance...
 * TheLordOfTime glares at LP
<chris|> :)
 * TheLordOfTime kicks Firefox
<TheLordOfTime> there we go.  now i can walk off to beat firefox with a shovel
<chris|> chromium was not much faster
<TheLordOfTime> well, speed isnt the issue
<TheLordOfTime> just ffox being stupid
<chris|> hence chromium :)
<TheLordOfTime> hence me not caring your opinion
<TheLordOfTime> chromium segfaults here, so :P
 * TheLordOfTime returns to beating PHP with a shovel, which he was doing before he was beating Firefox
<chris|> well, at least you get a lot of use out of your shovel
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, stupid codechanges being stupid
<TheLordOfTime> anyways...
 * TheLordOfTime returns to supersecretlurkmode
<TheLordOfTime> and micahg's right, upstart can work with the sysvinit scripts fine
<TheLordOfTime> iirc, nginx still uses sysvinit
<TheLordOfTime> :P
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-15
<StevenK> Laney: I think linking the bug rather than MP would have worked
<Laney> StevenK: both worked. The MP came up first in my web search.
<lanoxx> what does MOTU stand for?
<lanoxx> ah i found it, Masters of the Universe, lol :)
<lanoxx> is anyone here familiar with autotools and gettext configuration?
<ScottK> lanoxx: It generally works better if you ask your specific question and see if anyone knows the answer.  Someone among the 197 other people on the channel might know, but may not be looking at their IRC client right at this moment.
<ogra_> ScottK, cant be, they are all asleep
<ScottK> Asking the question can't work worse than not asking the question though.
<ogra_> yeah, and someone might talk in their sleep :)
<lanoxx> ScottK, yeah I know but in this case the questions (i have several) are a little bit more complicated, anyway i have decided to write a mail to a mailing list instead
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> hi, it seems like ia32-libs is broken  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1207538/
<jtaylor> in which distribution?
<shadeslayer> Precise
<jtaylor> you probably have something installed that is not coinstallable with ia32-libs
<jtaylor> what do you need it for?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> jtaylor: nvflash, it's a 32 bit binary and is refusing to run on my machine
<jtaylor> find out what from ia32-libs it needs and install only that
<jtaylor> ia32-libs is just a metapackage installing a bunch of other packages
<jtaylor> its not really required anymore
<shadeslayer> I'm reasonably certain that I just need libc6:i386
<shadeslayer> so just installing that
<shadeslayer> and libstdc++6:i386
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> worked
#ubuntu-motu 2012-09-16
<micahg> ScottK: do we support dist-upgrades from lucid -> precise with backports enabled?
<ScottK> micahg: Yes.
<ScottK> That's why the versioning has to increase all the way up.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, it wasn't relevant in this case, just means we need to be careful backporting xz binaries to lucid and older
<micahg> err...precise and older
<ScottK> Yes.
<micahg> it's been a long time since I did an upgrade with backports installed and the backports pocket had anything in it
<ajmitch> micahg: that LP change is almost in, honest :)
<micahg> heh, hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> the MP has been approved so I'll probably need a backporter to test that it all works as intended
<micahg> ScottK: do you have time to teach me about NEW in backports?
<ScottK> You don't need to worry about any of the normal New stuff like licensing.
<micahg> ok, what do I need to look for?
<ScottK> I'd just check it doesn't steal an existing binary from something and then normal backports stuff like versioning.
<ScottK> Stealing a binary may actually be OK, but if it does, then you need to make sure that was really intended.
<micahg> ScottK: is binary stealing showed somewhere?
<ScottK> No.
<micahg> ok
<ScottK> Honestly I don't usually bother to explicitly check for it.
<micahg> is that it?
<ScottK> It's somewhat rare, but it can happen, but often there's a hint.
<ScottK> (based on package name)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Ther'es not a lot to it really.
<micahg> is that on both source and binary NEW then?
<ScottK> For binary new, just look at the package and make sure it's not empty/has a sane file layout.
<ScottK> An existing binary name from a different source won't hit binary New, so you won't see that.
<micahg> oh, is that only source NEW that hits? (I thought it hit some type of NEW)
<ScottK> If it's new in that release, it'll hit new, but if that binary name exists in that release, although built from another source, it won't.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> ScottK: do I need to worry about component/section/priority in backports?
<ScottK> You need to worry about Getting Main/Universe or Multiverse right, but not within Main or Universe.  Ideally you'd put it in Universe if it were new.
<ScottK> Priority Ubuntu doesn't care about.
<ScottK> You shouldn't need to override anything.
<micahg> ok
<radu> hi everyone
<radu> I'm trying to build a package with pbuilder-dist, but I get some errors because it is trying to update/install some inexisting packages
<radu> this is what I'm trying to build: pbuilder-dist quantal build ../xfce4-terminal_0.4.8-1ubuntu2.dsc
<radu> and for example it is trying to get libatk1.0-data all 2.5.4-0ubuntu1, but the quantal version is actually 2.5.95
<radu> what's going wrong here?
<tumbleweed> radu: pastebin
<radu> tumbleweed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208340/
<tumbleweed> radu: notice all thoso 404 errors?
<tumbleweed> run a pbuilder-dist quantal update
<radu> hrm, I thought those were because the package doesn't exist in the repository
<radu> ok, i will try that
<tumbleweed> if it doesn't exist, it wouldn't try and download it. It has a list of everything in the repository
<radu> that worked, thanks tumbleweed
<Laney> these yaks are looking well groomed
<Laney> is yaks the right plural?
<Laney> sure is
<nigelb> heh
<micahg> is anyone here more familiar with objective C binary deps? see bug 1051389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051389 in sope (Ubuntu) "Sync sope 1.3.16-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051389
<lanoxx> hi motu people, a few days ago i wrote to the devel-discuss list, that i have ported tilda to gtk+3 and added some new features
<lanoxx> i was invited here to discuss if the new version could be included into the next ubuntu release 12.10
<TheLordOfTime> isnt 12.10 under freeze?
<lanoxx> i believe the new version has more benefits than disadvantages, and that given these facts a freeze exception would be ok
<lanoxx> it would be nice to discuss that with someone who can actually make such an exception
<lanoxx> i have just written to devel-discuss and explained the changes in tilda 1.0.0
<lanoxx> unfortunately the gmane archive is a bit slow so i cant post a link right now
<lanoxx> basically the current tilda version in ubuntu is unmaintained since 2009 and has several known bugs
<TheLordOfTime> stgraber, ping
<TheLordOfTime> you'll realize why i'm asking about quantal in -release if you look here.
<stgraber> TheLordOfTime: I know, I was reading both channels
<TheLordOfTime> wasnt sure
<TheLordOfTime> ;)
<lanoxx> for example it is currently not possible to map the CTRL key to tilda
<stgraber> anyway, just follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess and you'll have a proper answer
<stgraber> as I said in -release, if it doesn't impact any of the images we build and is a significant step up to what's currently in the archive, it has good chances of being approved
<lanoxx> stgraber, i'm not in -release, so not sure that was said there
<lanoxx> how do i substribe to ubuntu-release? it seems to be a closed list
<TheLordOfTime> lanoxx, i asked about quantal and the freeze
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<lanoxx> ah ok
<TheLordOfTime> so not specific to your package, just Quantal in general
<TheLordOfTime> :p
<lanoxx> stgraber, so should i file a bug agains tilda with 'ubuntu-bug tilda' ?
<TheLordOfTime> stgraber, i'm still investigating, but the php5 package in quantal might need an FFe for a fix in the docs
<TheLordOfTime> due to this crit level bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1047520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047520 in php5 (Ubuntu Quantal) "NEWS and release notes need updating" [Critical,New]
<TheLordOfTime> i am still checking, though
<TheLordOfTime> for all i know they actually updated that in Debian and I can mark that as already fixed :p
<tumbleweed> that doesn't sound like something that'd require an FFe
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed, within the package itself?
<tumbleweed> eh?
<TheLordOfTime> tumbleweed, the documentation in php5 would need upating
<TheLordOfTime> not wiki, the actual docs in the package
<TheLordOfTime> assuming they havent updated it of course
<tumbleweed> that shouldn't be too problematic
<TheLordOfTime> if that's the case, and 12.10's froze, wouldnlt that need an exempt?
<TheLordOfTime> s/FFe/Feature Exempt/ earlier
 * TheLordOfTime typed too fast
<tumbleweed> no, it's a bug fix
<lanoxx> if a freeze exceptions would be granted, then how does it work? will someone of the motu team pull the sources from my git repository and upload it to ubuntu? Or do I have to provide a package are do some other things first?
<lanoxx> are/and
<tumbleweed> !sponsorship|lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<tumbleweed> basically, you should prepare a debdiff / bzr branch
<lanoxx> tumbleweed, am i required to use bzr (like described in the sponsorship page) or can i also use git?
<TheLordOfTime> a bzr branch / debdiff is preferred iirc
<lanoxx> would be cool if launchpad had integrated git support :)
<tumbleweed> lanoxx: we have bzr branches of all ubuntu packages, but not git branches
<tumbleweed> but really, if you can use git, you can use bzr. It's easy, unlike git :)
<lanoxx> hmm, i tried to use bzr a few times and i found the way git does branching much more intuitive, but anyway i will take a look, i think there is a bzr frontend for git, so i can just import everything into bzr and use it as an interface for launchpad
<tumbleweed> there needs to be common ancestory from the ubuntu package branch, so importing is unlikley to help you
<tumbleweed> just generate a debdiff, if you don't like bzr
<lanoxx> when i use pbuilder-dist should i set the name of the version which im running (e.g. precise) or the version for which my package is going to be?
<tumbleweed> the latter
<tumbleweed> (the point of pbuilder-dist, is that it does everything in a chrootted install of the target distribution)
<lanoxx> does pbuilder download the whole quantal release (700mb)?
<tumbleweed> no, just build-essential
<lanoxx> tumbleweed, i see, and where does it store all that stuff?
<tumbleweed> ~/pbuilder
<lanoxx> um, there is only a logfile and a 0 byte big tar.gz
<tumbleweed> sounds like it failed
<tumbleweed> pastebin the output?
<tumbleweed> you do need to "pbuilder-dist create" before you can "pbuilder-dist build"
<lanoxx> its still running, but still im currious
<lanoxx> ah ok, now its done and the tar.gz has a 100mb
<lanoxx> so i have done most of the stuff on that sponsoreship page, i just need to finish the gpg part thing, but i remember i already have a gpgkey somewhere so i just have to find that later
<lanoxx> now what would be next? do i file a bug first and ask for a freeze exception or do i create a package first_
<lanoxx> now what would be next? do i file a bug first and ask for a freeze exception or do i create a package first?
<tumbleweed> erm, nothing in preparing a sponsored upload should require a gpg key
<tumbleweed> you aren't creating a new package, just updating an existing one. And yes, do that first
<tumbleweed> you can't know if updating it is a good idea, unless you've tried, and tested it. And we can't judge the FFe without a proposed patch and some testing
<lanoxx> tumbleweed, https://launchpad.net/~lanoxx <--- does that look like a good start?
<tumbleweed> that's your LP account, what am I looking at?
<lanoxx> gpg key and ssh key are already added, im even member of the bug squad, just wanna know if there is anything else i should prepare
<tumbleweed> nope, you are set up
<lanoxx> tumbleweed, cool, though the gpg key is from my notebook, is that system dependend or can i somehow copy it on my desktop?
<tumbleweed> you won't need it. gpg keys are only needed to sign uploads by ubuntu developers
<lanoxx> e.g. can u just scp the ~/.gnupg folder to my desktop
<tumbleweed> (or uploads to PPAs)
<tumbleweed> yes, you can
<lanoxx> ah good to know
<lanoxx> alright, i will continue with this tomorrow, so just to be clear, next step is to create an updated package out of the existing tilda package, then upload that to launchpad (somehow), and then file a bug to include it into ubuntu
<lanoxx> tumbleweed, ^
<tumbleweed> either push a branch to LP, or attach a debdiff from the current ubuntu package to your one, to the bug
<lanoxx> and i file the bug with ubuntu-bug tilda against the existing tilda package right
<tumbleweed> yes
<lanoxx> alright, thanks then, im gonna be back soon
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<doug5> dholbach, morning
<zul> DktrKranz:  ping
<DktrKranz> zul: pong
<zul> DktrKranz:  im good thanks though :)
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<aboudreault> I'm currently upgrading a package that was using autoconf to cmake. any recommendation? should I just do things manually in the debian/rules?
<cjwatson> aboudreault: Not sure I agree that's an upgrade :-)  But dh has a cmake buildsystem and you should probably just let it use that
<aboudreault> ok
<MentalPower|Work> Hey all, I'm trying to generate a .deb file for libxdiff for precise, but the packages I build have everything except the library binaries themselves. I know they're being created (they're in the build directory if I cancel builddeb midway).
<MentalPower|Work> Any ideas?
<ari-tczew> MentalPower|Work: how do you "generate" .deb file?
<MentalPower|Work> bzr builddeb -- -us -uc
<ari-tczew> MentalPower|Work: if it's really bzr branch, I'd use first "bzr bd -S" to build the source files
<ari-tczew> MentalPower|Work: than use pbuilder to build .dsc file
<ari-tczew> MentalPower|Work: sorry, I mean use pbuilder-dist to build _from_ .dsc file. then you find .debs as output in ~/pbuilder/*
<ari-tczew> if you want to get .debs for precise, use pbuilder-dist precise
<MentalPower|Work> ok, trying that
<ari-tczew> cool
<MentalPower|Work> same story: empty-binary-package
<cjwatson> MentalPower|Work: there are several possible reasons - it'd probably be easier for somebody to investigate given a pointer to your source package
<MentalPower|Work> ok, let me throw up the bzr branch somewhere
<cjwatson> (currently fighting an X startup failure, so may be delayed and hopefully somebody else can step in)
<MentalPower|Work> hey guys, I was about to push the bzr branch, but I noticed some misnamed files, libxdiff1.dirs/install when it should've been libxdiff0.dirs/install
<MentalPower|Work> so layer 8
<MentalPower|Work> thanks for the help anyways :)
<cjwatson> MentalPower|Work: that'd do it
<MentalPower|Work> cjwatson: indeed
<cjwatson> (note that .dirs is usually unnecessary, unless you're either manually installing files in debian/rules after creating those directories, or deliberately creating empty directories)
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<jtaylor> barry, ScottK: pyparsing can now be synced from debian, bug 1220921
<ubottu> bug 1220921 in pyparsing (Ubuntu) "FFE: update to 2.0.1" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220921
<ScottK> jtaylor: Thanks.
<ScottK> jtaylor: Done.
<jtaylor> thx
<ScottK> jtaylor: Would you please look at the pyparsing autopkgtest failure.
<jtaylor> looks like a adt failure
<jtaylor> no log, just says dependencies did not install
<ScottK> OK.
<jtaylor> its arch all, so if i386 works amd64 not its not unlikely an issue in pyparsing
<jtaylor> (also it works locally)
<ScottK> ADT issue, so I forced it.
<jbicha> Noskcaj: if you don't have anything else to do, you could fix the packages that depend on ttf-liberation from bug 1214777
<ubottu> bug 1214777 in fonts-liberation (Ubuntu) "Sync fonts-liberation 1.07.2-7 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214777
<Noskcaj> jbicha, I'll do that now, gambit-c isn't urgent
<Noskcaj> jbicha, Should i just try and go through that list an fix the depends?
<jbicha> yes please, a few have already been fixed and I filed Debian bugs for some of them but we don't need to wait for Debian to fix them
<Noskcaj> jbicha, The first fix is at lp:~noskcaj/ubuntu/saucy/spotweb/liberation , along with refreshes to some patches (they weren't applying cleanly)
<jbicha> Just hit the 'propose for merging' button and I believe it will be added to the sponsoring queue
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-12
<Noskcaj> jbicha: Should i make a sepparate bug for the fonts-liberation transition? It's difficult to track currently
<jbicha> you don't have to ask to open bugs :)
<Noskcaj> jbicha: no, but i thought it might waste time
<dholbach> good morning
<Adri2000> Noskcaj: hi
<Noskcaj> hello Adri2000
<Adri2000> Noskcaj: bug #1224337 you missed something
<ubottu> bug 1224337 in filezilla (Ubuntu) "Sync filezilla 3.7.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224337
<Adri2000> there is another change in the ubuntu package
<Noskcaj> Adri2000, oops.
<Noskcaj> Do you think it's work merging?
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: A bug for the fonts-liberation transition is probably a waste of time, since proposed-migration is doing a perfectly fine job of tracking what's left to do
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, ok, Should i just invalid everything? where is proposed-migration?
 * Noskcaj really needs to pay attention to this more
<Adri2000> Noskcaj: not really worth it no. everything that is in debian already is in ubuntu, so merging it won't have much effect apart from changing the version number from -0ubuntu1 to -1ubuntu1 :)
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/
<Noskcaj> thanks
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: I'd have a much easier time merging your branches in general if you stuck to just the changes that are necessary, rather than bundling in extraneous stuff :-/
<cjwatson> (have posted reviews)
<Noskcaj> ok, sorry
<cjwatson> In particular, don't refresh patches that originate from Debian unless it's actually necessary.  That sort of thing has a habit of really confusing people who come along and merge things later.
<cjwatson> ("Actually necessary": that is, if the source package actually fails to unpack otherwise.)
<Noskcaj> cjwatson, I've fixed the two existing packages, i should have time for one more tonight
<ToBeFree> Hi, I'd like to see the charybdis IRCd (http://www.atheme.org/project/charybdis) in the Ubuntu repositories. Where do I need to suggest that? In the charybdis channel, I was told that I should probably ask a MOTU about this :-)
<jtaylor> it already is
<jtaylor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/charybdis
<ToBeFree> I wonder why I never found that before, nevermind :D
<ToBeFree> and now I wanted to suggest atheme and it is there, too. O.o
<ToBeFree> I'm somewhat confused, but thanks anyway, heh
<ToBeFree> aaah I know: I was using "aptitude search ircd". That explains it
<Noskcaj> I think all the packages in the fonts-liberation transition now have a sync bug or a branch linked
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-13
<micahg> LoganCloud: did you file an FFe for all the packaging changes related to the timblserver and ticcutils syncs?
<LoganCloud> I didn't figure that it required an FFe because there were no features added (just a package rename for ticcutils) and no transition invoked (I checked all build dependencies first). It is all to fix an RC bug.
<micahg> LoganCloud: new binary packages require an FFe, it also started a transition (which I think is worthwhile, but now needs to be completed)
<LoganCloud> But I checked all of the packages, and all of them already has libticcutils2-dev as at least an alternate build dependency. I do admit my mistake in not filing an FFe, though. Sorry about that.
<LoganCloud> *have
<LoganCloud> One sec, let me hop on IRC on my machine.
<jbicha> see the build wait on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/timblserver/1.7-4
<Logan_> Shoot. Should I sync timbl 6.4.4-4 as well?
<Logan_> Probably requires an FFe.
<micahg> Logan_: see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html under libticcutils-dev
<micahg> I'd file an FFe for all of them
<micahg> or at least the ones with binarypackage changes
<micahg> which seems to be quite a few
<Logan_> Alright. I'm working on a problem set right now, but I'll do that tonight. My bad.
<micahg> thanks
<porthose> Would a kind Release Team Member please accept the ampache upload, it is a bug fix only upload https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ampache/3.6-rzb2752+dfsg-0ubuntu4
<micahg> porthose: shouldn't be needed
<ESphynx> micahg: Good evening :)
<porthose> micahg, not sure if this matters, but these bugs where not reported on launchpad but the BTS instead
<ESphynx> micahg: Any chance you could help us save the faith of the Ecere fixes to be included in Saucy? :)
<micahg> porthose: the archive isn't frozen, stuff can float through as needed (uploaders are expected to request FFes when appropriate)
<micahg> ESphynx: how?
<ESphynx> micahg: i don't really know :\  still awaiting review @ http://mentors.debian.net/package/ecere-sdk ... I'm guessing xnox is away and/or busy =)
<ESphynx> besides I got some extra fixes which finally solves the issues with Unity which will be available in 0.44.1 which I'm hoping will be ready this weekend =)
<micahg> ESphynx: sorry, not a DD yet
<ESphynx> are you a UD? :)
<ESphynx> I'm just hoping a FFe will still be available once it's in Debian :)
<ESphynx> although there's not really new feature so not sure if a FFe is required?
<micahg> ESphynx: yeah, I can upload to Ubuntu
<micahg> ESphynx: FFe is required for new binary, significant packaging changes, or new features
<ESphynx> yeah none of that applies
<Noskcaj_> cjwatson: sorry about the quality of the fonts-liberation merges, i was rushing to try and have them all ready before i went to school
<cjwatson> That's OK, I'll fix them up.  Though I need to have another attempt at sleeping soon.
<Noskcaj_> thanks, and sleep is good, although not many people i see in ubuntu realise that
<cjwatson> I'm perfectly aware that sleep is good.  That doesn't mean my body agrees.
<dholbach> good morning
<Adri2000> Noskcaj: #1224337 it's not closed yet, I think you need some sleep ;)
<Noskcaj> Adri2000, sorry, i was going to sleep when you told me and leaving for school when jeremy reminded me, i'll fix now
<Adri2000> no problem
<Noskcaj> bug 1224337
<ubottu> bug 1224337 in filezilla (Ubuntu) "Sync filezilla 3.7.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224337
<Noskcaj> fixed
<ockham> hi, i've been told it'll still be possible to upload gourmet 0.16.1 after FF as it's largely a bug fix release
<ockham> and i've been asked to sync back from debian
<ockham> debian now has 0.16.1-1
<jtaylor> ockham: I'll have a look
<ockham> jtaylor: cool, thx!
<jtaylor> the ubuntu changes can be dropped?
<ockham> jtaylor: i need to look into that
<jtaylor> please do, there seem to be a lot
<ockham> debian maintainer did adopt some of my changes, but probably not all of them
<ockham> i'm both upstream and author of 0.16.0-0ubuntu1
<ockham> want me to list them here, or in a pastebin, or in a sync request proper?
<jtaylor> I can sponsor a merge
<ockham> meaning i'd need to prepare 0.16.1-1ubuntu1 ?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> if the changes from debian are minor we could drop them
<ockham> jtaylor: yeah, that's what i'm thinking, too
<ockham> e.g. debian maintainer is reluctant to use versioned depends/build-depends when unstable satisfies them anyway
<jtaylor> what about stable?
<ockham> i think stable does, too
<jtaylor> precise is younger than debian oldstable
<jtaylor> are there versioned depends required in ubuntu?
<ockham> i guess not. but i'll give it a quick try -- running precise anyway
<jtaylor> the debian maintainer should not be relucatant if its not satisfied in oldstable
<ockham> jtaylor: well. squeeze has sqlalchemy 0.6-something, but we need >=0.7
<jtaylor> hm precise has 0.7
<jtaylor> so we can drop it
<ockham> yeah, it should be fine. installing the debian package now (but i've tested mine here before anyway)
<ockham> looks good
<jtaylor> all the patches in ubuntu are applied in debian and ubuntu?
<jtaylor> *upstream
<ockham> i'm afraid license-location isn't in debian
<ockham> scratch that
<ockham> it's just named differently
<jtaylor> ok good, the rest of the changes seem more cosmetic so we can drop them
<ockham> jtaylor: cool!
<jtaylor> k syncing
<ockham> jtaylor: great, thx!
<jtaylor> done
<ockham> cool, that was quick!
<jtaylor> yes syncing is easy, thus we always try to avoid differences to debian :)
<ockham> jtaylor: i know. tried to talk debian maintainer into adopting my changes for 0.16.0 already, but he didn't react in time for raring FF
<ockham> ...and after that, also only kinda reluctantly
<ockham> btw, on another subject: is SRUing as easy as syncing ? ;-) talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/beautifulsoup/+bug/972466 and precise...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972466 in Beautiful Soup "lxml HTML parser mangles documents whose <meta> tags define the charset as other than UTF-8" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ockham> oh, sry, need to go afk for a bit...
<jtaylor> ockham: SRUS are more work, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jtaylor> but if the fix is reasonable and can easily be tested its ok
<ockham> ok, i'll look into that later. bye for now, and thx again for syncing!
<mikeit> hi
<mikeit> hi
<mikeit> color test
<mikeit> color test
<mikeit> color test
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-14
<maxb> mikeit: You're speaking in a color-filtered channel
<mikeit> wath
<mikeit> ?
<maxb> colors are disabled in this channel
<Logan_> jbicha: Regarding the ticcutils NBS issue from yesterday, I just rebuilt, for example, dimbl, and it uses the libticcutils2-dev build dependency. Is there anything that needs to be changed for these packages?
<mikeit> ok tanks
<dupondje> Anyone here has audacious installed ?
<arand> Hi, I'm syncrequesting "openlugaru" which is basically "lugaru" with a namechange (requested by original author to distinguish), do I need to subscribe ubuntu-release due to FFE in this case? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1225360
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225360 in Ubuntu "Sync openlugaru 0~20110520.1+hge4354+dfsg-4 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New]
<ockham> hi, i'd like to propose an SRU for precise, concerning https://bugs.launchpad.net/beautifulsoup/+bug/972466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 972466 in Beautiful Soup "lxml HTML parser mangles documents whose <meta> tags define the charset as other than UTF-8" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ockham> it can be fixed by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~leonardr/beautifulsoup/bs4/revision/203#bs4/builder/_lxml.py
<ockham> test case is present in original bug description
<ockham> can someone mark that bug nominated for precise?
<ockham> and do i need to produce an updated beautifulsoup4 package? or could some kind soul take care of that? :-)
<ockham> jtaylor: ^
<ockham> you maybe?
<ockham> oh, gotta leave. sorry, am in kind of a hurry these days
#ubuntu-motu 2013-09-15
<micahg> LoganCloud: did you ever get an FFe for that timbl/ticcutils transition?  I might be able to help a bit tonight with it
<arand__> Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1225360 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1225369 look in order, is subscribing ubuntu-release and title correct in this case? Being a package rename, does it still count as a new package and not a bugfix?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225360 in Ubuntu "FFE: Sync openlugaru 0~20110520.1+hge4354+dfsg-4 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1225369 in Ubuntu "FFE: Sync openlugaru-data 0~20110520.1+hge4354-2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> arand__: yes, it should readily be approved, but technically requires a freeze exception since it needs NEW processing
<arand__> micahg: Ah, good, just making sure I've done the paperwork correctly :)
<micahg> arand__: bonus points if you can link to the original request (if it's on a public ML)
<TheLordOfTime> i ask this far too often, usually every time i reinstall my system... how do I add a distribution so that debuild -S won't say "warning: unrecognized distribution: '[distro]'", so as to just remove the warnings?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: distro-info should help with that I think
<micahg> hrm, maybe not
<jtaylor> hmm upload a new version of a 2 hour build package to resolve a minor rounding issue in an autopkgtest or not?
<micahg> jtaylor: buildds empty, if you're confident it'll fix it, go for it
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<siretart> good morning, dholbach :-)
<dholbach> hi siretart
<Unit193> dholbach: Thanks!
<dholbach> Unit193, anytime
<sao> hey everyone... I am trying to solve a merge conflict which shouldn't happen in the first place - most likely caused through a quilt patch but not sure. However I am fixing the conflict manually push it launchpad and then try to merge it again... still same issues. Not sure what is happening any ideas? Merge request is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diodon-team/diodon/new-upstream-release-1.2.0/+merge/229496
<Logan_> ScottK: could you please upload a new merge of reportbug? it has a critical issue where it crashes whenever it asks for information (see Bug 1358072)
<ubottu> bug 1358072 in reportbug (Ubuntu) "reportbug crashed with SIGABRT in g_mutex_unlock_slowpath()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358072
<ScottK> Logan: Feel free to merge it if you have time. It'll probably be a few days before I can get to it.
<Logan_> you don't think that requires an FFe, right?
<Logan_> actually, nah, it's all bug fixes
<alex-foo> hello MOTU, LLVM 3.5 now requires you use C++11 when linking against it. due to STL incompat between C++11 and C++98 (e.g. std::pair layout changed), it's not safe to mix code that uses C++11 and C++98. does anyone know how distro maintainers plan to work with this? will everything C++ have to be compiled with -std=c++11 now?
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-10
<necktwi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184418774/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.base_1.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<necktwi> I get fatal error: openssl/ossl_typ.h: No such file or directory when building on launchpad
<necktwi> I could successfully build on my local machine
<necktwi> I've included openssl in Build-Depends of my control file
<necktwi> Hi zerick this chatroom or whatever is very creepy.. I'm new here.
<necktwi> am I the only soul in this chat room??
<zerick> maybe
<zerick> is late in almost all countries AFAIK
<necktwi> oh nice to have u? do you build any packages for ubuntu?
<necktwi> can you help me?
<necktwi> hi james
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> necktwi: you need to build-depend on libssl-dev (the package with the library headers) and not on openssl (the package with the binaries)
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
<TD> Bit of a dumb question perhaps but I'm trying to find out how to have the auto-gtk pakage updated in the repo from version 0.71.2 to the newer 0.90.4
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-09-13
<synchrone> hi everyone.
<synchrone> what did I do wrong, if (while trying to make a new package) `uscan` gives me a list of available tarballs, but `bzr builddeb` says no tarballs available?
<synchrone> debian/watch seems to be fine, since I used uscan to construct the required lines there
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> huhm.  Why is the install image called "desktop", or doesn't it matter?  Or am I in the wrong place on cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> Rhonda, which image are you looking for?
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-08
<smoking-peanuts> I am trying to make a deb package (initially for myself) for the mesa project with a newer version of mesa than what I have seen on launchpad. I have looked up making a deb package but I wanted to know how should I discover what the package will depend on?
<teward> smoking-peanuts: by reading through the dependencies for the given software
<teward> i.e. by understanding what's needed to build from source
<teward> and then add in the build depends.
<teward> for runtime, understanding the dependencies necessary for it to run after built from source, same general thing.
<teward> you can in theory use a preexisting package, if one exists, as a start point
<smoking-peanuts> thanks.. that is what I was thinking but didn't know if I should be using a tool or something.. also thanks for giving me a starting point
<teward> smoking-peanuts: unfortunately it's the same as if you were building from source and then running yourself
<teward> at least from the creation of the deb package, anyways
<teward> installation after a successfully built package, assuming all goes the way intended, is the Debian way
<smoking-peanuts> teward so just to make sure I am understanding. normally I would run commands like .configure make make install and these commands would complain about what I needed to install and then I would build my list of what the unbuilt software  depended on?
<teward> smoking-peanuts: or read upstream documentation.  but, if Mesa exists on LP somewhere, you may want to start with some packaging that already exists, and then read upstream documentation
<teward> for whether there's new deps or not
<teward> note i'm only quoting from what i've experienced - i am not, by far, a true expert on packaging, although I know my way around building-from-scratch
<smoking-peanuts> what are you expressing makes complete sense and will be my next steps. thanks for dropping the knowledge. I also hope to be able to tell you of my success
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-10
<teward> is it possible to define multiple copyright holders in debian/copyright for a specific section of files?
<Laney> teward: sure, just list them all in that block, if you're using the machine readable format
<Laney> Files: ...
<Laney> Copyright: year-a person-a
<Laney>            year-b person-b
<Laney> etc
<teward> Laney: wonderful, thanks.
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-12
<teward> debian/copyright question.  How would one put 'Portions copyright ABC Corporation' as a secondary copyright entry for a specific Files: section in debian/copyright?
#ubuntu-motu 2015-09-13
<mitya57> teward, just list both as copyright holders
<teward> mitya57: answered in -devel many hours ago, but thanks for the answer.  (Debian policy manual gave me that answer xD)
#ubuntu-motu 2016-09-13
* cloak changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: You have mode -t so ANYONE CAN CHANGE /TOPIC!!!  | Xenial released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs
* cloak changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: WARNING: THIS CHANNEL IS MODE -t SO ANYONE CAN CHANGE THE /topic | Xenial released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs
<cloak> [reed],  _ruben,  Acn0w,  Adri2000,  ajmitch,  Ampelbein,  aniruddhab,  bdrung,  bigon,  bipul,  bluesabre,  bregma,  broder,  chiluk,  cjwatson,  czchen,  DalekSec,  DarkPlayer,  davromaniak,  dax,  dcmorton,  djinni_,  dkessel,  DktrKranz,  doppo,  dragan-s,  dupondje,  ehoover,  Elimin8er,  ember,  erwan___,  esmiurium,  fabo,  FJKong,  Flannel,  FourDollars,  freeflying,  funkyHat,  G,  geser:
<cloak> glebihan,  glebihan_,  Guest68547,  hggdh,  highvoltage,  ikonia,  jamespage,  jrib1,  jtaylor_,  karstensrage,  kb9vqf,  kloeri,  lau,  Lawayney,  lfaraone,  lifeless,  lionel,  Logan,  lool,  lucas,  Lutin,  mapreri,  marcoceppi,  maxb,  mchro,  mdeslaur,  med_,  mfisch,  micahg,  Mirv,  mitya57,  momken,  mwenning,  nhandler,  Noskcaj,  ochosi,  Odd_Bloke,  ogra_,  persia,  philipballew:
<cloak> Pici,  pipedream,  rbasak,  Rhonda,  roaksoax,  robertj,  sakrecoer,  sbeattie,  sgclark,  shadeslayer,  slackner_,  sladen,  slangasek,  ssweeny,  stlsaint,  tai271828,  talatb,  teward,  TheMuso,  tlbr,  Tm_T,  Tonnerre,  tumbleweed,  ubot9,  ubottu,  ubuntulog,  Unit193,  vila,  vincent_c,  warp10,  WaVeR,  wendar,  wgrant,  xnox,  yofel,  zerick:
<cloak> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elky, rww, PriceChild, or jpds!
<cloak> I have changed the /topic
<cloak> for the lulz
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Xenial released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs
<Unit193> dax: FYI.
<sladen> Unit193: ta!
<Unit193> sladen: 'Welcome. :)
#ubuntu-motu 2017-09-15
<roaksoax> win 6
<karstensrage> do you specify ITP for a package that is just upstream updates?
<karstensrage> the package already exists
<Unit193> Then you aren't packaging it new, it's an update.  If it's not a new package, no new package bug.
<karstensrage> Unit193, so how do i get it in
<karstensrage> everytime i search for update its apt update
<karstensrage> not maintainer update
<karstensrage> and for debian, im just the maintainer so it wont accept updates
#ubuntu-motu 2018-09-11
<enaut[m]> Hey, Is there a tutorial how to package meson based software? - or a nicely done example?
<enaut> has anyone done meson based packaging?
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Since you're around, I'd like your second on icecast2.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: What about it?
